# Pok?mon Diamond/Pearl



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 5, 2006)

Diamond and Pearl Info: ,Poctet Monsters.net, , Total Pokemon , and Bulbapeida

A great website to import the games from: 

Expected US release date: Spring 2007 


I have been dying to discuss this game because I am very exicted for it and it can help Nintendo sell more DS, and give more reasons to buy the DS.

I would like some better attack scenes and some tougher looking Pokemon designs like they did in Red/Blue. The Pokemon are considered monsters, they should at least look a bit like monsters instead of fluffy little bears. I want the designs to be darker themed, almost like the manga since its more realistic the anime itself.

If you hadn't known already, there will be at least four new Pokemon. One will be an evoltion, two will be pre-evolutions and anoter single evoltion. I'll post up pictures soon. I do hope they fuse all three worlds, it would be great to be able to combine all my teams from previous versions into one amazing team. If that could happen, I would be playing for months on no-end.

Online play.  Where to begin? With the release of Nintendo's Wi-Fi(Online Play), their are a lot of possibiltes. Online trading via. battling would be a revolutionary feature, since people have been dreaming off that for years. If that could happen, we could have A4 tournaments, and more people would recognized Pokemon that its not just a fad that existed years ago, but it is still going their are fans upon fans. The issue with online is people will think they are 'cool' and hack the game and than issues formulate and for all you know it, online is done for. I just hope, the Pokemon team will find a way to beat this. Or maybe we could use our NetNavi' to defeat the evils of the online play Laughing

I do hope that the ew Pokemon games take some advantage of the DS's new features, like Castlevania did. Maybe, when one uses HM-Cut, one could use the DS stick to slash through the tree. Or maybe use the stick to ush boulders or to get an oversee view of a certain area, endless possibilites with this one.

I think Pokemon Pearl and Diamond sound like legit names for the next installments, since they did Crystal/Gold/Silver/Emerald, why not Pearl and Diamond. I thought that Pearl/Diamond was going to get released in Japan this past winter; I guess not. I do hope the US release is by Spring or Summer.

Well, that’s all I have on this. Any other thoughts on the upcoming Pearl/Diamond games? Will they even keep those names? Either way, I hope, and think we should get some info in a few months, on this years E3 expo. Nintendo really have a lot to show there, and I hope this is one of all those things.  As you can see. I am very exicted for the release of this game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2006)

Same here, I can't wait for Diamond and Pearl to come out.

I remember when Pokemon hit America. I was all over the cards and the game. I hope it comes out soon, but then again I'm dead broke right now. Maybe I should ask my girlfriend to get it for me, I hope she doesn't think I'm weird for getting a Pokemon game...


----------



## Seany (Feb 5, 2006)

I also cannot wait for these games! i really hope they have every pokemon in so far, so you can actually catch them all. Also imagine the new ways to attack, by drawing on the screen and blowing in the mic, oh i cannot wait. Argh i really want new info on this. Should be out at xmas hopefully


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 5, 2006)

I cannot wait either. I love pokemon games ^^; I'm looking foward to what they're going to have for us.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm in line as well...No matter how old I get, I still have a place in my heart for pokemon....they just make damn good games!!!


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2006)

I wanna get the games, but im gonna have to go secret, most of me mates would laugh me down.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2006)

online pokemon will be the shiznat  will be the bomb.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the games. Now if only I were actually any good at them.

EDIT- goddammit I keep posting things before I've finished.

I heart my DS, I heart Pokemon, what else is there to ask? It would be very easy to have a touch interface for the whole game, really, since it's menu and movement driven. Use the stylus to run around and use it to select the options. It'd make the whole experience very smooth and fun.

I don't know how they are going to have it, but it would be truly awesome if all the areas in the previous games are accessible, with all the Pokemon too. Since it's a new machine it does seem likely we'll have most of them.


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 5, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I wanna get the games, but im gonna have to go secret, most of me mates would laugh me down.




Same here. Sometimes friends can be so cruel.


----------



## Jean (Feb 5, 2006)

People who make fun of people for liking Pokemon are idiots.

I heard that a new Pokemon will be shown in the next Coro Coro magazine for the game! I'm really looking forward to it, since I've liked the new ones so far. Personally Pokemon has a good balance of cute, ugly and just plain cool, it's not as kiddy as a lot of people make it out to be.

I'm also really excited about the online capability.. I can't wait to finally be able to fight with more than the few people here who are brave enough to show that they like Pokemon.


----------



## earthshine (Feb 5, 2006)

pokemon games are the shit, and now that they are making the transition to one of the next-gen handhelds, the coolness will rise even more.


imagine all they can do with the DS. this is going to be freckin awsome


----------



## Jean (Feb 5, 2006)

I really hope that they can make the Pokemon move a bit more in battle, but not stiff like they have been in the past 3D games, wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah I'm talking about the GBC (Gameboy Color) versions. I can emulate them on my PSP. This thread just kinda....sparked a new interest in them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2006)

^ you need the EMus on the psp to keep coming back to it  jk


Pokemon MMORPG. nintendo would live in a world of cash. it would be 20 tiems more popular than WoW.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ you need the EMus on the psp to keep coming back to it  jk
> 
> 
> Pokemon MMORPG. nintendo would live in a world of cash. it would be 20 tiems more popular than WoW.




A fully functioning Pokemon MMORPG=Crack

I mean it would seriously be so addicting that people would be skipping work and school and live their lives as a reclusive hermit playing the game. Then again it would portable so maybe it wouldn't be that extreme. 

Why do I have this sinking feeling that nintendo might botch this up? 

No doubt the game will be better than previous incarnations but if they leave out important elements like online play, I would be seriously disappointed >_>


----------



## Gene (Feb 5, 2006)

I would soo get this game if I had a DS. >.<


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 5, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ you need the EMus on the psp to keep coming back to it  jk
> 
> 
> Pokemon MMORPG. nintendo would live in a world of cash. it would be 20 tiems more popular than WoW.




Oh god that would ruin the social lives of us all! Mine's already is perial as is...the last thing I need is a Pokemon MMORPG to end it all.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 5, 2006)

is it really online? if it is i might actually buy it.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Feb 5, 2006)

this is seriosuyl getting me excited ^_^ lol I can't wait please keep updates!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 5, 2006)

i used to get compulsive about training my pokemon back when i was 3...i had to have all the best stats, vitamins, moves etc.
god what a dork...


----------



## Enzain (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone who likes Pokemon is a dork. I'm looking forward to Diamond and Pearl~
Pokemon online


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 5, 2006)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> is it really online? if it is i might actually buy it.



The director mentioned it would use all of DS's features, including online.

And if it were to be a MMORPG, imagine not being able to find a grassy square to  look for monsters, because it would be occupied.

Oh...and human roadblocks, that would be awesome.


----------



## Jean (Feb 6, 2006)

It won't be a MMORPG, I know that, but you will be able to battle with people all across the globe! Just like with Mario Kart and Animal Crossing (though you don't exactly fight in that). I hope they're coming up with something innovative for the games... and I also hope there won't be like 10 legendaries this time, lol.


----------



## Seany (Feb 6, 2006)

Ahh I can't wait to own everyone online  comeon i challenge you all!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 6, 2006)

dont mess with me am armed with a pokeball


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Feb 6, 2006)

There is also a game called "Pokemon Rangers" coming out...It looks pretty interesting as well:

Naruto with Yamato (I hope it hasn't been post before)


----------



## Jean (Feb 7, 2006)

You mean they've actually released _content_ on Pokemon Rangers? *clicky*

I'll pwnz0rs you all! But.. the game'll probably be out here before I get a DS.


----------



## Uchiha_Tsukuyomi (Feb 7, 2006)

only 5 new pokemon in diamond and pearl are known at this time


----------



## Seany (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh it's going to be so awesome. And about those new pokemon so far, they look pretty cool, although i wish they left snorlax alone, he badass just as one form


----------



## Jean (Feb 7, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Oh it's going to be so awesome. And about those new pokemon so far, they look pretty cool, although i wish they left snorlax alone, he badass just as one form



At least they didn't give it an evolved form--that'd be hell. The last thing we need is a Snorlax on steroids.

Hayate_Himself, cool idea about the cutting, I didn't think about that. I bet they'll do that too as a short cut instead of going into the menu!


----------



## Seany (Feb 7, 2006)

They could probally do all of the special TM's with touch screen now . Like with flash you could make you own path in the dark by rubbing out. Or with whirlpool you have to make a spiral. God its gonna own


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh awesome, the new Pokemon Rukario and the evolution of Sneasel looks badass. I hope they pumped up Sneasel though, cause it was horrible in the previous games. I seriously think they should make more evolutions instead of pre-volutions. Oh yea, better Dark and Fighting pokemon, cause they all suck except for Absol and Hitmonlee.

Favorite Pokemon anyone?
Arcanine, Charizard, Absol, Espeon, Sharpedo, and Pidgeot.


----------



## Chiru (Feb 8, 2006)

When is it supposed to come out? I can't wait.


----------



## Razgriez (Feb 8, 2006)

Does this one have all 800 trillion pokemon from the previous games? If not then fuck it Im not getting it.

Oh and I hate trading. I would like to be able to get all of the monsters and not have to trade with actual people. I did this once and I did get all 151 pokemon(even a legit Mew) and that was VERY time consuming and a bitch. Of course having all 3 of the original versions and 2 gameboys also made this possible.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 8, 2006)

I can't wait to get these games and thrash them in 3 days.


----------



## ilabb (Feb 9, 2006)

You can already fight people all over the world. This program is absolutely amazing. You can make any team you want and have them know any moves that they'd be able to get legitly and then FIGHT them with other real people!  Even equippable items are supported. It also has a great built-in pokedex and movedex and such, so it's even a great reference tool for the actual games.

However it can get kinda lame when people are like "LOLOL BEAT MY LEGENDARY TEAM LOLOLOL ROFLGATOR" or they'll have a Smeargle with Lock-on and Guillotine...

Well that was sorta off-topic, but eh, it needed to be brought up I think.

About diamond/pearl... they look so cool! However, honestly, if they go 3D (and it's pretty obvious they will) it'll kind of ruin it for me :/ (I'll still play them, though)


----------



## Gunners (Feb 9, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> You can already fight people all over the world. This program is absolutely amazing. You can make any team you want and have them know any moves that they'd be able to get legitly and then FIGHT them with other real people!  Even equippable items are supported. It also has a great built-in pokedex and movedex and such, so it's even a great reference tool for the actual games.
> 
> However it can get kinda lame when people are like "LOLOL BEAT MY LEGENDARY TEAM LOLOLOL ROFLGATOR" or they'll have a Smeargle with Lock-on and Guillotine...
> 
> ...




Yo that game isnt half bad, it gives a sligh glimpse of the full potential of diamon and pearl, anyway im playing the game now.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Feb 9, 2006)

Man, my party was so l33t in Fire Red, I had a lvl70 Dragonite. I must admit the Ruby-Sapphire monsters were incredibly lame looking, after such amazing ones like Ho-oh and Lugia and Tyranitar in Gold/Silver. Here's hoping Diamond and Pearl have slightly cooler looking ones.


----------



## Seany (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm most likely just gonna get all the original ones for my team, well including some new ones as well. But nothing is better than a dragonite, bulbasaur and cubone


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 10, 2006)

Another one?  I haven't played since Red, but I've always wanted to play the other's.  Maybe I'll finally play this one and stop being a lazy ass.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2006)

I stopped playing after gold/silver....251 pokemon is enough...>.<...what's the number out now for the new game?  I still love playing Blue though....I could pwn anyone with my pokemon in a battle...xD


----------



## kAulART (Feb 10, 2006)

This is the reason i have a DS right now PSP i sold due to lack of games (god dammit why didnt i wait Naruto PSP is coming out)


----------



## Seany (Feb 17, 2006)

A new pokemon has been shown 
*Ruri*
at the bottom there are also three others. That bird one looks really cool!
i hope its an eagle.


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 17, 2006)

Yay for new Pokemon!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 17, 2006)

reeks of the water starter


----------



## Seany (Feb 17, 2006)

Bah i wont be choosing that for a starter, unless the other forms look badass


----------



## nimrod (Feb 17, 2006)

POKEMON....DS.....ONLINE!!!!!!!
oh boy! new rivals! I had seriously thrashed everyone in my neighbourhood and my school.....


----------



## Sinjitsu Maester (Feb 19, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Bah i wont be choosing that for a starter, unless the other forms look badass


Thats not a starter. It is the new Mew,Celebi,Jirachi of the forth generation and the star of the new movie.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 19, 2006)

fire starter is mine biatches


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The pokemon games are very addicting at first, but then they lose their appeal to me after a while. If the game gets alot of raves though, I'll probably get one of the versions. I just hate how there's two versions though. ><


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 19, 2006)

I have been a dork to play them all even when I am out of high school.  I stilll don't know why I play them because its, repituveness for 50+ hours straight, but some how I still play them.  I'll probably end up buying these ones, too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2006)

hmmh..there still hasn't been much info released on the game thus far. But the fact that it could be the first online pokemon game has me stoked. I wonder if it's just going to pertain to battling or if the game will be fully interactive?


----------



## Seany (Feb 19, 2006)

Sinjitsu Maester said:
			
		

> Thats not a starter. It is the new Mew,Celebi,Jirachi of the forth generation and the star of the new movie.



Ohh ok. I am glad it isn't a starter now . But it doesn't look that good to be a legendary


----------



## Gene (Feb 19, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> A new pokemon has been shown
> Jonas' Profile
> at the bottom there are also three others. That bird one looks really cool!
> i hope its an eagle.


The new pokemon will probably be pre-evolved forms of some older ones. And the pokemon on the left (out of the three mystery ones) is definintely the pre-evolved form of Mantine.


----------



## Woofie (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not keen on the new Pokemon (Manaphy) - it's alright, but a bit too Digimon-ish. It doesn't live up to its predecessors in the "cute little legendary Pokemon" stakes. 

The as-yet unrevealed shadow Pokemon in that pic are interesting, though. Especially the bird one - every single bird Pokemon to date has been cool.  And as for the previously revealed D/P Pokemon, they're alright. Lucario is a pretty bleh legendary, but not too bad. Manene is surprisingly cute.  The others are ok, although Gonbe is a bit irritating in the anime. >_>

*Can't wait for Diamond/Pearl*


----------



## Jink (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm buying a DS JUST for these two agmes, I loved pokemon when it came out (even though the anime got stale) the games still rock hard. Exploring new areas, seeing many new pokemon, online battling, this game will be the best thing to come out this year. Just hope they dont change the style


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 19, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> hmmh..there still hasn't been much info released on the game thus far. But the fact that it could be the first online pokemon game has me stoked. I wonder if it's just going to pertain to battling or if the game will be fully interactive?



Rumor has it that trading, battling, chat and other feature will be avaible.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2006)

Something like a Nintendogs-Pokemon combo would be interesting, interactivity for the win.

Although Monster Rancher will always be better than Pokemon, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Seany (Mar 4, 2006)

New pokemon revealed!!


That parrot is so cool!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2006)

Are they starters.

I just want the game to come out, you know. I am going to trade in my ds and money for a psp soon...... Joking, i will trade it for a ds light.

Theyre sold out in japan now i beleive.

Anyway are the new ones the starters, or is it unkown.


----------



## |Axel of Konoha| (Mar 4, 2006)

The little fish is a pre-evo, the bird is new and the ferret it new.


----------



## Seany (Mar 4, 2006)

Nahh these aren't the new starters. They just seem like 3 of the new ones. And wow ds lite sold out already =O


----------



## Chiru (Mar 4, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Although Monster Rancher will always be better than Pokemon, but that's just my opinion.



 I love Monster Rancher. Pokemon is cool too of course (at least the games) and I am awaiting Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Mar 4, 2006)

...the time keeps getting nearer and nearer, so who's gonna beat the game first?


----------



## Bananna (Mar 4, 2006)

I wish they'd have tougher-looking legendaries... Rukario and Manafi would hardly set Groudon or Kyogre trembling in fear. -_-'


----------



## Masaki (Mar 4, 2006)

When is this game being planned for release?  If it's before April, I might get DS instead of PSP.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 4, 2006)

...we need... More attacks!... I'm getting bored of seeing always the same things...


----------



## Masaki (Mar 4, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...we need... More attacks!... I'm getting bored of seeing always the same things...



If I see another doubles team that revolves around Earthquake/Protect, Levitate, or Flying types...

And we need more pairs like Plusle/Minun.

And then there's Psychic, Solar Beam, Hyper Beam, Flamethrower, Thunder, Ice Beam, Brick Break, Faint Attack, Shadow Ball, Earthquake (again), Aerial Ace, Rock Slide, Iron Tail, Surf, Sludge Bomb, and Dragon Claw.  I see these attacks again, and again, and again.

Note that there's no Bug type attacks, because the only good ones are Megahorn and Signal Beam.  Pokemon who use these techniques are hardly used, other than Heracross (though I don't know if many use it in the games).

And then there's Double Team.  That attack should be heavily restricted.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2006)

bump, some screens have been released i beleive.

I think they are real anyway


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> bump, some screens have been released i beleive.
> 
> I think they are real anyway



those three screens look pretty cool, seems you can rotate the camera now :amazed


----------



## Woofie (May 13, 2006)

They have one or two more over at The Magicbox too. 

Looking good!


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

Woofie said:
			
		

> They have one or two more over at The Magicbox too.
> 
> Looking good!



oh wow I didnt notice they would be 3d like that. Sad to say I'm a bit disappointed, I'm gonna miss the 2d graphics


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Wow, holy shit! Those graphics are sweet! a nice change from the other games


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> oh wow I didnt notice they would be 3d like that. Sad to say I'm a bit disappointed, I'm gonna miss the 2d graphics




Actually i think it is 2.5d, it is not fully 3d but it is somewhat crossed.

Still imo it looks sweat, i was going to buy it anyway, but it is good seeing some images.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Yeah it's not fully 3-d sort of inbetween


----------



## ilabb (May 14, 2006)

HOLY SHIT.

It's about time there was proof that they're still working on it! Awesome!


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

The graphics remind me of Animal Crossing . 
I bet the attacks look really nice now in this


----------



## White Fox (May 14, 2006)

Meh, it looks good


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

*Pokemon Diamond and Pearl: HUGE UPDATE!!!!*

Sorry if this thread has been done before but i only just saw the shots.It looks so cool The way they have blended 3d and 2d.If it is online i have no doubt this game will be a hit.Who else is buying it?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 4, 2006)

yea it looks really cool. i'm gonna get whatevers supposed to be the 'blue' version


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

Diamond  i think...did  you hear about the bootleg pokemon  games that were actually a totally different game called Telegate or something.And some chinese guys made them put Pokemon Diamond and Pokemon Jade on the boxes and translated it(Badly i might add,they put words like shit in it even though on the box it said E for everyone).


----------



## Procyon (Jun 4, 2006)

Even if Pokemon the show is something to make fun of sometimes, Pokemon games > you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you have any links to the games? If so can you post them or link to the site where you saw it.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 4, 2006)

it would be awesome to have online battling and trading


----------



## ilabb (Jun 4, 2006)

I think the Blue game is going to be pearl just because it's the second one in the name "Pokemon Diamond and Pearl" just like Blue, Silver, and Sapphire.

Anyway, I can't wait for this game. I got my DS just for it


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 4, 2006)

@ Sun: If your talking about the links to DP pictures then go to  

@ KyubiFART: I think that Pearl will be the "blue" of the two because the "red" usually comes first "Red , Gold, Ruby" Im getting Diamond cause I always get the "red" and then get the "yellow" a little bit later


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2006)

OMG THE 3D OF IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! 

I seriously need to get a DS...


----------



## RockLee (Jun 4, 2006)

No luck with that DS situation?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

Ive been looking forward to this game for so long and now they suprise me with 3-D.I will die if i dont get my hands on this game.I might actually get it on Import im so eager to play it


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 4, 2006)

I have be waiting for this game for ages. I will play pokemon games forever. I have given up on the show but I still love the games. I will still play it in 2015 when they come out with Pokemon Nickel & Iron!


----------



## Rori (Jun 4, 2006)

> it would be awesome to have online battling and trading



Pokemon MMO > All 

I'll definitely buy these games. I haven't missed out a game yet.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 4, 2006)

whoa whoa whoa .... this is a MMO... holy shit... if not then screw this game


----------



## ilabb (Jun 5, 2006)

It's not an MMO >.>

However, it's very likely that there will be WiFi trading and battling via friend codes. I can't wait for that.


----------



## Rori (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm saying *IF* there was a MMO.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 13, 2006)

-Day/Night are back
-Different sprites for male and female pokemon
-Professor Nanakamado
-Pokétchi


----------



## kusari-gama77 (Jun 13, 2006)

the say that every aspect of the ds will be of use for this game. like the touch tone screen and the microphone. that would be awsome to tell your pokemon to attack from your microphone. they also say that you will be able trade your pokemon from your old pokemon games to the new ones. it works like this you put your old pokemon game in to the gba slot of the ds and your diamond and pearl virsion in to the ds game slot and trade you old pokemon over to your new game like that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2006)

...*sees the Golduck pic* ...


----------



## snoph (Jun 13, 2006)

psychic pokemon need to regain their former power like in the first game


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm glad Diamond and Pearl have connectivity with the GBA games. I'm guessing there will be a lot of classic Pokémon in the wild and only a few from Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald. In any case, I also hope the starters will be good.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

That looks way cool. I wonder what the starters will be.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 14, 2006)

New pokemon ftw 

I'm already sporting my Perappu


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2006)

...I have a couple of Sneasel ready to train!... I love the Ice weasels XD...


----------



## kurosaki_shadow (Jun 14, 2006)

is there a release date yet?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

The game is due out this fall in Japan (Sept.26 ) and sometime in 2007 in the US. 

The game wil allow voice chat over the wi-fi connection which means you'll be able to thrash talk your opponene tno matter where in the world you happen to be at the time xDD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't know if this has been posted yet but apparently you have to enter your own height so it get compared with the pokemon :amazed


----------



## Death (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun: Where did you here this?  I haven't seen anything on that yet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

DeathStrike85 said:
			
		

> Vegitto-kun: Where did you here this?  I haven't seen anything on that yet.


A friend said that to me before he went offline so I didn't get a source, but it sounds doable


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Don't know if this has been posted yet but apparently you have to enter your own height so it get compared with the pokemon :amazed


You can enter your weight not height.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Height AND weight look at the bottom


----------



## Ayami (Jun 15, 2006)

There is a real Pokemon Diamond?

Wow.

I thought this topic was about that weird bootleg with cellphones and stuff.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Height AND weight look at the bottom


Oh, sorry I didn't see that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

Ayami said:
			
		

> There is a real Pokemon Diamond?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I thought this topic was about that weird bootleg with cellphones and stuff.




Yeah, these DS games will be out sometime this fall in Japan and next year in the US. 

Looks like they finnally made the right changes in this game including brinining back a beloved feature from the Gold and Silver games  

And serebii has some of the game screens which looks pretty cool and a definte upgrade from the previous generations.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, these DS games will be out sometime this fall in Japan and next year in the US.
> 
> Looks like they finnally made the right changes in this game including brinining back a beloved feature from the Gold and Silver games
> 
> And serebii has some of the game screens which looks pretty cool and a definte upgrade from the previous generations.


And those features are? XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> And those features are? XD




The Day and Night feature of course  

I missed that part of the game. I even messed the weekly bug catching contest that only occurred on Wednesdays xDD


----------



## Uzumaki Jiraiya (Jun 15, 2006)

day and night: morning,noon,evening,night pokegear like watch called poketchi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

The Pketech even lets you check up on your pokemon in the breeding center. their current levels, how many levels they've gone up and whether an egg was produced which is very convenient IMO.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> The Pketech even lets you check up on your pokemon in the breeding center. their current levels, how many levels they've gone up and whether an egg was produced which is very convenient IMO.


Indeed, I hated having to walk all the way back to know the levels


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Indeed, I hated having to walk all the way back to know the levels




It was really annoying. In fact I wanted to raise my magikarp to level 19 then evolve it at that level so it can learn the dark type move "Bite" but I over estimated it and I ended up getting a level 22 Magikarp that evolved without learning Bite, which it learns at level 20


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

^There, there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> It was really annoying. In fact I wanted to raise my magikarp to level 19 then evolve it at that level so it can learn the dark type move "Bite" but I over estimated it and I ended up getting a level 22 Magikarp that evolved without learning Bite, which it learns at level 20


XD I just hope that you can get all the old pokemon without needing fire red and shit


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeh that shit always got on my nerves.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Who expects a third version after 1 year? (raises hand)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 15, 2006)

your never gonna catch them all at this rate   o well another 20 million copies sold worldwide when this comes. wait till an online verison comes o boy that will surely be intresting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> XD I just hope that you can get all the old pokemon without needing fire red and shit




I'm pretty sure that you'll need Fire Red/Leaf Green, Ruby and Sapphire to complete your pokedex. Afterall, it would be very weird to have +396 pokemon all in one cartridge.

They even said you could trade between the games, so that has to be an indication that you can't get all of them in Diamond/Pearl.

Doesn't matter to me since I collect and play all the games


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Who expects a third version after 1 year? (raises hand)


*Raises hand also* Ofcourse there will be one. If there wasn't then it would be like Nintendo releasing a hand held and _not_ making a better one a year later, impossible.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Who expects a third version after 1 year? (raises hand)




The only real question is what's it going to be called.

Pokemon Platinum? 


And you know it's going to be a different storyline and a few enhanced game animations not present in the first two 4th generation games


----------



## ilabb (Jun 15, 2006)

I wonder if they're going to make new Deoxys forms 

I also hope they use WiFi to give us things like Mew so we don't have to go to some stupid promotion that always manages to be on the opposite side of the US than me.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 15, 2006)

> Pokemon Platinum?



Platinum is a metal  My guess is... Pokemon Amethyst


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I wonder if they're going to make new Deoxys forms
> 
> I also hope they use WiFi to give us things like Mew so we don't have to go to some stupid promotion that always manages to be on the opposite side of the US than me.




If it's a pokemon taht's only available through a contest then they'll probably continue doing it that way. After all they want to make it as least accessible as possible -___-

But I hope we get a special pokemon like we did with Jirachi (pre-order for Colosseum)


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

does anyone know when this game is coming out in america?
i hope it comes before christmas..


----------



## Sieg (Jun 15, 2006)

That blue pokemon is only available through an event in Japan, so that could be the special one here too.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> The only real question is what's it going to be called.
> 
> Pokemon Platinum?



Pokemon Bling, DUB Edition. :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> does anyone know when this game is coming out in america?
> i hope it comes before christmas..




It's coming out sometime in 2007.

This fall 2006 in Japan though.


----------



## Seany (Jun 15, 2006)

Glad to see new info and pics =). I'm so pleased that day & night is back. You can now chec your pokemon at the daycare without going there aswell!


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I also hope they use WiFi to give us things like Mew so we don't have to go to some stupid promotion that always manages to be on the opposite side of the US than me.


I was lucky to get a Mew to my Silver, since my friend had it on blue, copied it and sent it. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I was lucky to get a Mew to my Silver, since my friend had it on blue, copied it and sent it. XD




"copied it" ?

That doesn't sound to legal XDD

Or did you just trade it between games just to have it on your pokedex?


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 15, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> "copied it" ?
> 
> That doesn't sound to legal XDD
> 
> Or did you just trade it between games just to have it on your pokedex?


Naw, there's a glitch in Pokemon Gold & Silver that allows you to make a "copy" of your pokemon.  Thanks to the glich, I have like 15 Lugias.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 15, 2006)

I plan on getting the Diamond Version


----------



## kakashishuriken (Jun 15, 2006)

they sound cool but will probley take forever to get to america if they do even


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

kakashishuriken said:
			
		

> they sound cool but will probley take forever to get to america if they do even


Dude sine when has a official pokemon game not been released in the entire world and im not talkin about side projects like hey pikachu


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 15, 2006)

kewlmyc said:
			
		

> Naw, there's a glitch in Pokemon Gold & Silver that allows you to make a "copy" of your pokemon.  Thanks to the glich, I have like 15 Lugias.



...

*looks at age*

..oh... that explains such disrespect for the good ways of gaming ...


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 15, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *looks at age*
> 
> ..oh... that explains such disrespect for the good ways of gaming ...


I use to do that when I was 15.  I don't even play the game anymore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

Already planning to get Diamond and Pearl, but I'll probably need to buy a DS Lite before hand since I plan to trade between both games and need at least two DS's


----------



## Frieza (Jun 16, 2006)

More and more screens are coming out for this game. It is being stated for August, but most are believing the end of september is about right for a japan release. One also coming out for us in the spring. After seeing the game all I can say is it looks this time it will supply me with all the great pkmn fun that will last me so many hours. There are only a few games that just get me so hook that I don't stop for a while. This being one of them.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> more screen shots i need to see how lame this is


Reported, don't go here just to start flame wars you idiot


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 16, 2006)

Despite peoples opinions and such, the Pokemon games will allways some of the best games ever. 

Anyway, I do plan on getting one of these games (most likely Diamond). The whole WiFi...everything lol will make the game 100x better than it would be without it. Even though I'm sure it will be very awesome even without taking advantage of the WiFi aspects aswell. But yeah, I'm pretty excited, I would greatly enjoy a pre-christmas release, along with Battle Revolution for the Wii (omgz0rz) but I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Despite peoples opinions and such, the Pokemon games will allways some of the best games ever.
> 
> Anyway, I do plan on getting one of these games (most likely Diamond). The whole WiFi...everything lol will make the game 100x better than it would be without it. Even though I'm sure it will be very awesome even without taking advantage of the WiFi aspects aswell. But yeah, I'm pretty excited, I would greatly enjoy a pre-christmas release, along with Battle Revolution for the Wii (omgz0rz) but I doubt it'll happen.


2007 for america unfortunally


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

*Game Scans*

Here's a few scans of the game

*Info:*
*
* Day/Night Returns: Enhanced from Gold/Silver to have multiple times of day. 深夜(Nighttime), 夜(Night), 夕方 (Evening), 昼(Noon), 朝(Morning)
* The new region for Pearl/Diamond シンオウ (Shinou) is based on the Japanese island, 北海道 (Hokkaido)
* A new Pokemon Professor will be in the game. His name is: ナナカマド博士 (Dr. Nanakamado)
* Manaphy is genderless and can learn the new move, ハートスワップ (Heart Swap) which swaps status effects between all Pok?mon on the field
* Manaphy's ability is 潤いボディ (Moist Body), which cures status effects during rain.
* A new watch gadget called a ポケッチ (Pok?tchi), not only tells the time, but has over 20 Features: Time Management, Monitoring of Pok?mon in the Breeding Center, Type Chart and many more
* ブイゼル (Buoysel) is #056 in the Shinou Pok?dex and knows Agility. It's ability is Swift Swim.
* ルカリオ (Lucario) knows Metal Claw and it's ability is Inner Focus.
* The Pok?mon Sprites vary between Male & Female Pok?mon. Different patterns are on the different genders aswell as bigger or smaller features or even missing features.
* The new Shinou region Pokedex has 2 screens similar to the Nintendo DS.
* The Pok?dex now features a weight comparison feature*


----------



## Aether (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice pics It looks like the angle at which the POV is at has been raised.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG!... the streets!...

...

seriously... I can't wait to play with such graphics ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

I have to admit the graphics have defintely gotten a facelift for this generation, but the male character needs to lose that hat >_>


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 16, 2006)

...Caps FTW!...

...The game needs a Player customization option -/__\-...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd rather have a MMORPG than player custumization, but I'll take online battling for this generation. It's a step up


----------



## Aether (Jun 16, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a MMORPG than player custumization, but I'll take online battling for this generation. It's a step up


But aren't player cutomizations and MMORPG supposed to go hand in hand? Otherwise the poke world would be filled with Boy/Girl with Hat models


----------



## RockLee (Jun 16, 2006)

> I'd rather have a MMORPG than player custumization, but I'll take online battling for this generation. It's a step up



Who wouldn't want a Pokemon RPG?

Honestly. Nintendo could have the next World of Warcraft right there. 10 million sold, guaranteed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> But aren't player cutomizations and MMORPG supposed to go hand in hand? Otherwise the poke world would be filled with Boy/Girl with Hat models




You can have Player customizations without an MMORPG, but not the other away around. 


LOL...I'll continously running into everyone looking like Red  

If Pokemon were able to ever pull off something like an MMORPG, they'll be unstoppable juggernauts in the handheld gaming world


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 16, 2006)

...imagine!... if some organization is created like team... Pasta... they would battle other organizations... ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...imagine!... if some organization is created like team... Pasta... they would battle other organizations... ...




That would be so awesome if you could form evil syndicates and try world domination rather than going on a journay and just earning gym badges. 

They're are so many options I never really gave thought to..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 16, 2006)

...and some Kind of REAL Elite?...

how about REAL time tournaments?... with everybody watching and all that...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...and some Kind of REAL Elite?...
> 
> how about REAL time tournaments?... with everybody watching and all that...




Real Time tournaments would be awesome. But they'd have to have multiple tournaments to accomodate people all around the world  

I wonder if things like gym leaders/elite 4 would be controlleg by the game rather than people. 

This is all theoritical...so a guy can dream


----------



## Aether (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup another convo about the possibilities of a Pokemon MMORPG dammit why won't the developer's listen to our plea's 

Lol instead of guilds they're sindicates for EVIL


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 16, 2006)

...team Rocket raised from the Ashes and now is controlling the Pokeworld!...

the are now known as... Gamefreak ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> Yup another convo about the possibilities of a Pokemon MMORPG dammit why won't the developer's listen to our plea's
> 
> Lol instead of guilds they're sindicates for EVIL




As long as our voices continue falling on deaf ears...every pokemon game thread will eventually be confronted with MMORPG theories xDDD

But awhile ago, online play seemed like a feature that was far off in the heyday of Red and Blue, but it's now a reality. So, there's always hope


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 16, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Diamond  i think...did  you hear about the bootleg pokemon  games that were actually a totally different game called Telegate or something.And some chinese guys made them put Pokemon Diamond and Pokemon Jade on the boxes and translated it(Badly i might add,they put words like shit in it even though on the box it said E for everyone).


Seen it, it was more like DiGiMon than Pokemon. Trust me, I played it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Never trust bootlegs 

Always go to the legit sources when satisfying your gamining needs. If it isn't on play-asia or lik-sang then it's probably a bootleg v_v


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 16, 2006)

An MMO would be great, I've thought about that ever since I first played the origonal everquest at my friends house. I doubt it'll ever happen though, ah well.

I think we should set up some sort of organized tournament ladder type thing for when D/P come out. I came up with some good ideas for it:

We have a preliminary tournament, then after, the top four become our "Elite Four". Then the others that are left after, will battle to determine who can become our gym leaders. Basicly then after all of thats decided, new comers and current position holders can try and work their way up in the ranks by battling the person above them. So if your like the 8th gym leader, you can challenge the 1st of the Elite Four and if you win, then you take their place and they are knocked down a place, which would be your former place as the 8th gym leader and so on.

Just an idea, I think it would be fun if we have enough people.


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Jun 16, 2006)

People still play...pokemon?  Lol i remember the red and blue versions in 4th grade..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> An MMO would be great, I've thought about that ever since I first played the origonal everquest at my friends house. I doubt it'll ever happen though, ah well.
> 
> I think we should set up some sort of organized tournament ladder type thing for when D/P come out. I came up with some good ideas for it:
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good idea to me. Once the games officially works out we can work out all the details. Heck, maybe make an official tournament thread xDD

And since it's a DS game, I'm guessing Diamon/Pearl will probably use the friends Code feature, which will be really handy in this situation.


----------



## Aether (Jun 16, 2006)

Will there be secret bases still?Even though the use of it won't be needed due to WiFi but I'm just wondering.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> Will there be secret bases still?Even though the use of it won't be needed due to WiFi but I'm just wondering.



I really never saw the point in secret bases. I don't remember there being any secret bases in Fire Red or Leaf Green and I'm replaying Fire Red for like the third time xDD

I had secret bases in Ruby and Sapphire but never saw any real points in it, except having to fight my _"other"_ self which was hard as hell :S


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't see why they wouldn't do secret bases,except for the fact that they werent in FR/LG, with WiFi I think it could be a cool possibility even more so than without WiFi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, secret bases are more of a possibility. But I think they might change the functions a bit more. I mean the main purpose was to leave a copy of yourself that other people could do battle against, but if you have Wi-fi, wouldn't it be cooler to play in real time? 

That's why I think if thye have secret bases they should provide more services than what they had int he previous games.


----------



## Aether (Jun 16, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I really never saw the point in secret bases. I don't remember there being any secret bases in Fire Red or Leaf Green and I'm replaying Fire Red for like the third time xDD
> 
> I had secret bases in Ruby and Sapphire but never saw any real points in it, except having to fight my _"other"_ self which was hard as hell :S



Well fighting the Elite Four over and over again can get a bit tiring, well for me at least. Secret Bases can offer pokemon to fight that are higher levels to train.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> Well fighting the Elite Four over and over again can get a bit tiring, well for me at least. Secret Bases can offer pokemon to fight that are higher levels to train.




I thought that was the point of battling on Wifi. I mean what would be the advantage of fighting someone else's trainer data. It's not lke you level up or gain experience :S

You can get the same satisfaction from battling online, IMO.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 16, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Never trust bootlegs
> 
> Always go to the legit sources when satisfying your gamining needs. If it isn't on play-asia or lik-sang then it's probably a bootleg v_v


It was a bootleg of a bootleg.

Yup yup.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

That's why I stick to legit games. 

Although I do love playing import games ^_^

I still have my import copy of Pokemon Emerald xDD

I'm going to finish it one day


----------



## Seany (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope there's alot more older pokemon in this one. Mainly Gold & Silver ones. They were lacking from the last..
I want a bulbasaur as one of my begginers as well!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

Hm i don't think the online will be anything special, if it is huge people have to pay most likely, second is the age of people who are buying the game.

I would be all up for it, but i don't see it becoming like huge on a wide scale where each of you take a story online sort of thing. 

Online battling will most likely occur, which is pretty cool. Over all i will get the game it doesn't look that bad anycase i just hope the bring this one to a new height.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hm i don't think the online will be anything special, if it is huge people have to pay most likely, second is the age of people who are buying the game.
> 
> I would be all up for it, but i don't see it becoming like huge on a wide scale where each of you take a story online sort of thing.
> 
> Online battling will most likely occur, which is pretty cool. Over all i will get the game it doesn't look that bad anycase i just hope the bring this one to a new height.




You mean pay for online battling services?  Why? 

I don't pay to race people in Mario Kart DS, so why should it be any different from pokemon. None of DS's Wifi games have been pay services. 

Unless you're talking about an MMORPG element. And I really wouldn't mind paying...but I think it's possible that they wouldn't charge a few. 

It seems weird..but there are people over 20 who still play the game. At least on my college campus it's normal, since I get together and battle them during our anime club meetings. xDD


----------



## Death (Jun 17, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I hope there's alot more older pokemon in this one. Mainly Gold & Silver ones. They were lacking from the last..
> I want a bulbasaur as one of my begginers as well!



I just want the ability to finish each region that has been playrd so far and catch all the pokemon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

^I seriously doubt the game will have all the pokemon. That's why they said you'll be able to trade between Fire Red/Leaf Green, Ruby/ Sapphire games. It wouldn't make much business sense if they included all the pokemon in the 4th generation game, because leaving some of them out forces you to make sure you have the 3rd generation and remakes of the classics to ensure a completed pokedex.  More $$$ in other words. 

But I do hope you'll be able to go to all of the regions.


----------



## Death (Jun 17, 2006)

Well at least going to all the regions would make it longer and give it more replay value.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd love to go to all the regions, and even earn more badges like we were able to do with Gold and silver when they let us earn gym badges in the Kanto region as well. 

Another part would be the fact that we would see the old regions under improved graphics. But maybe I'm getting way ahead of myself. They haven't announced anything about previous regions yet, but I'm going to keep my eyes peeled when the game hits Japan...and I might even buy myself and import version, just to see what it's like


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> Unless you're talking about an MMORPG element. And I really wouldn't mind paying...but I think it's possible that they wouldn't charge a few.
> 
> It seems weird..but there are people over 20 who still play the game. At least on my college campus it's normal, since I get together and battle them during our anime club meetings. xDD



This was the part i was refering too, because of the age of some audience i doubt this could happen, if they pay a big chunk of their audience couldn't afford the fees, then you have those bastard parents ''my kids me rapist online'', though some bastards would pry on it.


----------



## Death (Jun 17, 2006)

Seeing all the old regions under new graphics would be nice to see.  It would also be nice if they were able to make each gym harder.  You start in one region and it keeps getting harder as you go to the next region.  Plus having to fight different groups of the Elite Four wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> This was the part i was refering too, because of the age of some audience i doubt this could happen, if they pay a big chunk of their audience couldn't afford the fees, then you have those bastard parents ''my kids me rapist online'', though some bastards would pry on it.




It all depends if the payoff for having a larger audience and fanbase would offset the cost of running such a thing. I mean it would have to ensure that it would be such a large draw that waiving fees wouldn't hurt them. But the potential is there...even for the fans who have left, because the game got to repetitive. Even they would be tempted to come back if such a feature was available. It does have the potential to be the biggest MMORPG draw of any game in history if done right.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> It all depends if the payoff for having a larger audience and fanbase would offset the cost of running such a thing. I mean it would have to ensure that it would be such a large draw that waiving fees wouldn't hurt them. But the potential is there...even for the fans who have left, because the game got to repetitive. Even they would be tempted to come back if such a feature was available. It does have the potential to be the biggest MMORPG draw of any game in history if done right.



Yes it would be big, and if it did that i would be tempted to steal money from my mum or go out working lol.

I just don't see it happening for the reasons i have stated, if it were to happen it would be cool.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yes it would be big, and if it did that i would be tempted to steal money from my mum or go out working lol.
> 
> I just don't see it happening for the reasons i have stated, if it were to happen it would be cool.




I don't see it happeneing but it's not because of the cost, but because I can't see the company going through such a drastic overall, on a franchise that has done well without it. It's the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" motto. They just manage to always tweak it just enough to make fans happy and thereby avoiding real work >_>

But pokemon is the only game I'd actually pay to play if it were an MMORPG. Seriously, I don't see how anyone could pay for those other MMORPG game titles that don't seem appealing, IMO. >_>

And as for the pay service...Nintendo has never done it in the past so why do it now? 

Nintendo isn't Microsoft 
Plus, it's a handheld...wouldn't a pay service be something entirely new for a handheld game?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 17, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Nintendo isn't Microsoft
> Plus, it's a handheld...wouldn't a pay service be something entirely new for a handheld game?



That...I wouldn't pay for. Since I don't play my handheld *everyday*.

Now if it were on the Wii MMORPG style...we have a different matter on our hands.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> That...I wouldn't pay for. Since I don't play my handheld *everyday*.
> 
> Now if it were on the Wii MMORPG style...we have a different matter on our hands.




That's why I was saying they wouldn't charge a fee for a handheld game. 

And for a pokemon Wii game that had an MMORPG element, heck ya, I'd pay for it


----------



## Frieza (Jun 17, 2006)

I am hoping for more than one region. Even if they make a couple smaller than what there were in the original. For some reason I want one region two 2 regions. One is for badges and the other for contests. I suck at contests so it would give me something to play for even after I got oh so many badges/pokemon/breeding/leveling etc etc


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope they improve the contest system, IMO. I mean I actually like the anime version much mores so tha the game versions of contests. I would love it if the first round were exhibition skills followed up by battles against other trainers in the following rounds.


----------



## Death (Jun 17, 2006)

That would have made the contest alot better imo.

And I would also pay a fee if it was on the Wii


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

I think there's an underestimation of how many people would actually pay for such online gaming service. There are plenty of gamers who are willing to pay for such a game...but Nintendo has always dragged their feet when revolutionizing one of their more lucrative franchises,


----------



## Aether (Jun 17, 2006)

Heck yea I would too and its better if its on a handheld since your not confined only to your computer seat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

If it's a handheld MMORPG, I wouldn't want their to be a pay service xDD
But it would be interesting and fairly new since I can't think of any game that has ever employed such a method before


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2006)

I wish that there were pokemon being killed like in the manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

LOL....I could do without pokemon deaths in the game xDD

Leave it to the manga v_v


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> But pokemon is the only game I'd actually pay to play if it were an MMORPG. Seriously, I don't see how anyone could pay for those other MMORPG game titles that don't seem appealing, IMO. >_>



Huh, yeh i know, their are a lot of games out there, but seriously i don't understand you.



> And as for the pay service...Nintendo has never done it in the past so why do it now?
> 
> Nintendo isn't Microsoft
> Plus, it's a handheld...wouldn't a pay service be something entirely new for a handheld game?



I don't think you will have to pay for it, if it was online style ( like a whole world were you have to wait on people to open their gyms etc i think you would have to pay) im talking about i think you will have to pay. That is why i think it will stick to tourneys, normal battles. Setting up a whole world would cost money to run.


----------



## Seany (Jun 17, 2006)

Argh i can't wait!! XD. At the beggining ii'm gonna train like crazy, and then go and own everyone. Gonna be great!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Huh, yeh i know, their are a lot of games out there, but seriously i don't understand you.


Which part didn't you understand?  




> I don't think you will have to pay for it, if it was online style ( like a whole world were you have to wait on people to open their gyms etc i think you would have to pay) im talking about i think you will have to pay. That is why i think it will stick to tourneys, normal battles. Setting up a whole world would cost money to run.



It all depends on how the infrastructure would be set. All I'm talking about at the moment are just normal tourney and battles. 

Like I said before, how many hand-held games have gone that route before and what was the fee for it?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> Which part didn't you understand?



Understood, i would pay for it online also, the point i was making is, a lot of the audience are for little children, who wouldn't have means for the paid service, so the no. of people who own the game that actually go online could be small.



> It all depends on how the infrastructure would be set. All I'm talking about at the moment are just normal tourney and battles.
> 
> Like I said before, how many hand-held games have gone that route before and what was the fee for it?



Seriosuly, i don't know of any handheld that has gone on the route of having a full on story line played online and i think you would have to pay for that kind of service.

For normal battling which i think will be on the game, that will be free and i am perfectly cool with that.

If it actually brought on an online rpg, adopting an actual story line, i would be cool with it i would pay for it, but i think a lot of people would miss it out due to having to pay ( i think it would cost).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Understood, i would pay for it online also, the point i was making is, a lot of the audience are for little children, who wouldn't have means for the paid service, so the no. of people who own the game that actually go online could be small.


The game as it is, is catered for a younger group, so that's expected....especially with the current features it has on the previous incarnation, but if more features were added to draw an additional demographic then it is possible. Create a demand and you'll get your audience. A lot of the older fans have turned away from it because it has gotten a bit repetitve over the years, but such a shift in dynamics would most likely bring them back and greatly alter the breakdown of game age demogprahics that currently playing this game therefore bringing back to a higher age median. 

Plus, it's still a handheld, and I've never heard of a pay service for online wireless game on the DS...



> Seriosuly, i don't know of any handheld that has gone on the route of having a full on story line played online and i think you would have to pay for that kind of service.
> 
> For normal battling which i think will be on the game, that will be free and i am perfectly cool with that.
> 
> If it actually brought on an online rpg, adopting an actual story line, i would be cool with it i would pay for it, but i think a lot of people would miss it out due to having to pay ( i think it would cost).



The online RPG (well it's already an RPG that will allow online battling, so technically it's already an online RPG game xDD) doesn't have to be the end all. And the fact that it's a handheld makes it an unprecedent case, which means there are no hard and fast rules to how the system would be set up or even how much it would cost. 

I know it sounds weird...I agree that a large base of the cliental is young, but there's an untapped base of gamers who grew up with the game and would play it if such a feature became available. Much larger than what people believe, IMO.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 17, 2006)

Lavender Raine said:
			
		

> Seen it, it was more like DiGiMon than Pokemon. Trust me, I played it.



Yeah i have both versions,i bought them on holiday 4 years ago thinking they  were the 3rd Gen of Pokemon.Stupid me...


----------



## Arekusu Hiru (Jun 18, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> it would be awesome to have online battling and trading



It has been said that it will be WiFi...and you can do wifi battles..as to weather you can trade...well im not usre...but if you can do wifi battles, then trading is a probability...


----------



## Seany (Jun 18, 2006)

A new scan XD
Itachi, Sakura, and Sasuke
Pokemon centre looks better, and is that a wild scissor!?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah i saw those on Serebii.net.Im curious to know what is in the Pokemon center basement.


----------



## Seany (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmm yeah. Maybe its another place to trade or battle, or were your pokemon could go when there healing. Like maybe some of your pokemon need extra time to heal. That would be annoying though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> A new scan XD
> Itachi, Sakura, and Sasuke
> Pokemon centre looks better, and is that a wild scissor!?




I actually posted a scan of that page about 2 days ago xDD

If you missed them here they are.

Link removed


----------



## Seany (Jun 18, 2006)

Ooops :sweat sorry i didn't see. Well the game looks good anyway heh.


----------



## Aether (Jun 18, 2006)

wouldn't gameshark pose a threat to online battling or something like that because I remember what happened to Animal Crossing  and it was terrible.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2006)

Aether said:
			
		

> wouldn't gameshark pose a threat to online battling or something like that because I remember what happened to Animal Crossing  and it was terrible.




Yeah, it might pose a thread but I hope they have something in place to prevent rampant cheating. The last thing I want to see are some stat inflated Deoxy's kicking the crap out of you every time you battle xDD


----------



## Frieza (Jun 18, 2006)

I can not wait to see the starters.


----------



## Seany (Jun 18, 2006)

^ me too. I wonder which type i will end up choosing this time . Last time it was the grass type, treeko.


----------



## Aether (Jun 18, 2006)

I always seem to pick Fire and their 3rd evolutions were always cool (Charizard, Typhlosion, Blaziken ) I hope the fire starter will be great.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2006)

I always buy 2-3 versions of each generation (R/B/Y, G/S/C, Ru/Sa/Em/ FR/LG), 

So, my starters tend to vary. 

I plan to both get Diamond and Pearl, so I'll have 2 different starters. Just not sure which ones yet xDD

For Ruby and Sapphire, my starters were Torchic (Ruby) and Treeco (Sapphire), mudkip (Emerald)

Fire red I used charmander and for Leaf Green I took Bulbasaur. 

I also choose a male trainer for one game and a female trainer for the other xDD


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll prolly just get Diamond starting out, and be a male XD (kira haha) and pick the fire starter as I allways have.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I'll prolly just get Diamond starting out, and be a male XD (kira haha) and pick the fire starter as I allways have.




I stay true to the game. 

For Fire Red I use the male trainer and a female Trainer for Leaf Green. 

Same thing with Ruby (boy) and Sapphire (girl), I like sticking to the manga names as close as possible xDD


----------



## Frieza (Jun 18, 2006)

for blue/red I chose Charmander. If was hard first couple of gyms. Back in the day I use to never level up my other pokemon. Charizard was always my strongest. Until I got Mewtwo(the new favourite). I would go thru the entire Elite Four with just those 2. I was so naive. 

But I have played every game with every starter atleast once. Actually on my ruby I have all my starters from every game in a box with the few legendarys that i caught.


----------



## Death (Jun 18, 2006)

In Red and Blue, the Elite Four were a joke.  I had a Gengar, Zapdos,, and Mewtwo.  With those three I could easily defeat them.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 18, 2006)

I hope in this game will let you travel to the Kanto, Johto, and Houen and battle all of their elite fours. That'd be awesome and would make this the huegest Pokemon game.


----------



## Raikage (Jun 18, 2006)

This game looks so tight but i cracked my Ds but this looks like its worth getting a new one i guess i use the fire starter like always cause the fire starters look the coolest and learn the strongest moves in my opinion


----------



## Death (Jun 18, 2006)

I believe the fire pokemon can learn some of the strongest moves.  Hyperbeam, overheat, and Fireblast are the strongest moves I think they can learn.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 18, 2006)

I remember one time back when I was still learning the game. I had this really awesome bellsprout that was around lvl8. But It had high defense and great potential. I traded it for a geodude. Right after i hit okay I wanted to cancel.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope the game will enable you to go to different regions, although nothing has been said in regard to it, so you can take it however you want to. I plan to take my time and go through all the game has to offer this time around ^_^


----------



## Frieza (Jun 19, 2006)

Same here. I do not like using my really old pokemon. Their too good now when I start over. I will go with leaf starter this time. the following 5 would be

ice/water
Flying.. if not than a fighting pokemon
fire
pyhsic
electric.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 19, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I hope in this game will let you travel to the Kanto, Johto, and Houen and battle all of their elite fours. That'd be awesome and would make this the huegest Pokemon game.


Agreed, facing all of the previous elite four would be a great edition. I'm also digging all of the new pokemon sprites.


----------



## Seany (Jun 19, 2006)

I also hope you can go to previous places. Well in every game so far there has been at least 2 places to explore. Gold & Silver was the best, i mean beating all of red & blue gyms again, it was great!
I'm gonna trade quite a few pokemon over from my fire red and ruby , i've been training some, and now i have to breed them so i can send the babies over to diamond. Can't wait XD


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope that in Diamond and Pearl.Legendaries equal in rarity to Celebi and Mew are available in the game but are hard to find.I dont want to be costantly hunting down pokemon events that dont even happen in the U.K.


----------



## Death (Jun 19, 2006)

If they put the rare pokemon in.  There will most likely be one of each and you have to go hunt for them like Mewtwo, Zapdos, Moltres, and any other pokemon like that.


----------



## mrpresidenthehe (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd get it if:
-It was for GC instead of DS
-They introduced NO new pokemon
-Leveling was less frustrating


----------



## Death (Jun 19, 2006)

It was for GC instead of DS- Pokemon is a handheld title.  The ones that were put on the other systems were no where near as good.

They introduced NO new pokemon. You don't want more?

Leveling was less frustrating- Makes the game last longer.


----------



## Aether (Jun 19, 2006)

> Leveling was less frustrating- Makes the game last longer.


Yea, but they need to add higher level pokemon to level on not just lvl 60's

Also they shouldn't make the Elite Four's pokemon practically weak to just one pokemon i.e. Blaziken


----------



## Nico (Jun 19, 2006)

DeathStrike85 said:
			
		

> I believe the fire pokemon can learn some of the strongest moves.  Hyperbeam, overheat, and Fireblast are the strongest moves I think they can learn.


I would not say a joke. They just sticked to their regular attacks. But not much of options.

I wonder if there will be a female champion in this game. D:


----------



## Death (Jun 19, 2006)

A female chapion would be nice for a change.  
Maybe if you choose; your trainer////Champion
Male///Male 
Male///Female
Female////Female
Female////Male


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jun 20, 2006)

I haven't been keeping up with Diamond/Pearl, although I'll definitely get it when it's out. One question, though: has Ninty confirmed that trading between D/P and the GBA games will be possible? I've got some badass pokes in Leafgreen and Emerald, and I hate to abandon them like I did with Gold/Silver when Ruby/Sapphire came out.

As for my opinion on this gen: some form of 3D would be nice, maybe during the battles. Or, perhaps try to emulate what Konami did with Goemon DS (and to some extent, New Super Mario Bros.) -- that is, have small 3D models splashed onto 2D maps and surroundings, or vice versa. Either scenario would kick ass, I think, and would definitely employ the DS's graphical capabilities to the max.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Personal Jesus said:
			
		

> I haven't been keeping up with Diamond/Pearl, although I'll definitely get it when it's out. One question, though: has Ninty confirmed that trading between D/P and the GBA games will be possible? I've got some badass pokes in Leafgreen and Emerald, and I hate to abandon them like I did with Gold/Silver when Ruby/Sapphire came out.
> 
> As for my opinion on this gen: some form of 3D would be nice, maybe during the battles. Or, perhaps try to emulate what Konami did with Goemon DS (and to some extent, New Super Mario Bros.) -- that is, have small 3D models splashed onto 2D maps and surroundings, or vice versa. Either scenario would kick ass, I think, and would definitely employ the DS's graphical capabilities to the max.




All pokemon will be available in D/P, and I doubt that they'll all be on Diamond and Pearl so yes, trading between Ru/Sa and FR/LG will be possible. It must be possible if the game claims of having all pokemon available is true. 

*"You will be able to trade pokemon from the Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red and Leaf Green games after certain criteria are met"* -Serebii-


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> All pokemon will be available in D/P, and I doubt that they'll all be on Diamond and Pearl so yes, trading between Ru/Sa and FR/LG will be possible. It must be possible if the game claims of having all pokemon available is true.
> 
> *"You will be able to trade pokemon from the Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red and Leaf Green games after certain criteria are met"* -Serebii-


I'm pretty sure that the "certain criteria" is to beat the game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that the "certain criteria" is to beat the game.




In leaf Green/Fire Red you had to complete a certain mission *recover the Ruby/Sapphire plates*  in order to make the machine work, so it will probably something similiar to that nature. 

It depends on what beating the game entails. 

I mean defeating the elite 4 won't guarantee anything >_>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

I never got fire red and leaf green  last I actually bought was pokemon yellow


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I never got fire red and leaf green  last I actually bought was pokemon yellow




:S


Yeah, you have quite some catching up to do then O_O

If the previous incarnations weren't enough to get you interested I really wonder if Diamond/Pearl could? xDDD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> :S
> 
> 
> Yeah, you have quite some catching up to do then O_O
> ...


I did borrow one of the games that had the day/night system  I would wake up in the middle of night to go hunt night pokemon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I did borrow one of the games that had the day/night system  I would wake up in the middle of night to go hunt night pokemon




Oh..well, at least you played one of the Gold or Silver games. xDD

Yeah, they took that feature out for Ruby/Sapphire and didn't include it with Leaf Green or Fire Red, but it now makes it's "improved" return on Diamond and Pearl, and of course online play is what I'm most looking forward to


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Oh..well, at least you played one of the Gold or Silver games. xDD
> 
> Yeah, they took that feature out for Ruby/Sapphire and didn't include it with Leaf Green or Fire Red, but it now makes it's "improved" return on Diamond and Pearl, and of course online play is what I'm most looking forward to


I didn't bother with ruby and saphire because of that XD Didn't gold and silver have this cellphone thing where trainers ring you for a rematch?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I didn't bother with ruby and saphire because of that XD Didn't gold and silver have this cellphone thing where trainers ring you for a rematch?




Yeah, they had that feature as well. I liked that aspect as well. As well as the fact that you can go back to Kanto and get the original 8 badges, plus at the end fight Red, who has some high level pokemon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, they had that feature as well. I liked that aspect as well. As well as the fact that you can go back to Kanto and get the original 8 badges, plus at the end fight Red, who has some high level pokemon.


why the fuck did nintendo mess up the next 2 gens >_<;


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> why the fuck did nintendo mess up the next 2 gens >_<;



You mean Kanto and Johto? :S

I actaully liked that part. It's what made people fall in love with the Gold/Silver series. 

In fact, thanks to you, I'm going to play it over again today xDD


----------



## Deranged (Jun 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I never got fire red and leaf green  last I actually bought was pokemon yellow



wait you missed out on the silver/gold/crystal... they were like my favourite of the three generations at the moment... man, i gotta ebay silver because i lost mine and i want it back


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

derangedwithoutglasses said:
			
		

> wait you missed out on the silver/gold/crystal... they were like my favourite of the three generations at the moment... man, i gotta ebay silver because i lost mine and i want it back




he said he did play the other incarnations. He just didn't own them.

And wtf?! My Gold game was erased -____-

*sets clock and types in name and starts journey over again*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You mean Kanto and Johto? :S
> 
> I actaully liked that part. It's what made people fall in love with the Gold/Silver series.
> 
> In fact, thanks to you, I'm going to play it over again today xDD


ruby/saphire and fire red/leaf green


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> ruby/saphire and fire red/leaf green




Fire Red and Leaf Green aren't really new gen. I mean there just remakes of the originals, with a few new places and missions. 

As Ruby and Sapphire I didn't mind it. It was okay, I just wish they didn't take out so many feature, but now that I'm playing my Gold game again, I just realized how bad the graphics were in comparison to Ruby/Sapphire and Fire Red and Leaf Green >_>


----------



## Death (Jun 20, 2006)

The silver/gold graphics kind of suck, were most fun to play.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

I just caught a Sentret, Pidgey and Rattata and my starter is Cyndaquil. 
I have to say that the rival and his theme music was the best of the entire pokemon series. I wanted to catch a Noctowl, but I forgot they only come out at night -___-


----------



## Death (Jun 20, 2006)

Do what I do.  Just sit in one area train, and wait.  I would catch everything in the area then move on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

DeathStrike85 said:
			
		

> Do what I do.  Just sit in one area train, and wait.  I would catch everything in the area then move on.




I'm just raising my pokemon levels because I want to be ready to take down the violet city gym leader which if I remember correctly specializes in flying types. Cyndaquil should do well, but I need an electrical attack. And I rather have a Nocowl than a pidgey because that takes care of my psychic needs.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 20, 2006)

Last one I played was Silver.

Are the lastest iterations for DS? I'll probably hold out for the DS versions.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Last one I played was Silver.
> 
> Are the lastest iterations for DS? I'll probably hold out for the DS versions.




Diamond and Pearl will be the first pokemon games for the DS system. Which means online battling and I'm assuming trading. You'll be able to trade with GBASP games (Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red/Leaf Green) so all pokemon will be at your disposal unlike the other games before.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

@Leon: How do you plan to ever complete your pokedex if you don't buy both versions of the game? O_O

I completed my Yellow pokedex by buying Red, Blue, and of course Yellow. 

Same thing with Silver, where I bought Gold, Crystal, and of course Silver

As you can imagine I also have Ruby/Sapphire and Emerald xDD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> @Leon: How do you plan to ever complete your pokedex if you don't buy both versions of the game? O_O
> 
> I completed my Yellow pokedex by buying Red, Blue, and of course Yellow.
> 
> ...



I dunno. 

So how'd you get Mew, Cellebi and the others? xDD

SHARK


----------



## Death (Jun 20, 2006)

I was able to complete the Red pokedex, and thats it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> I dunno.
> 
> So how'd you get Mew, Cellebi and the others? xDD
> 
> SHARK



Technically your pokedex is completed without those pokemon, because you can't get them without a special event ticket or something of that nature. 

For example, they give me some cheap looking certificate for having a completed my Yellow pokedex even though you don't have Mew. >_>

So, yeah, I played the originals fair and square (R/B/Y).

I also played Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red and Leaf Green fair as well. 

But there's a reason, why I like to start my Gold game over and over again...I sharked the heck out of it  

It was so awesome using codes for one hit K-O's


----------



## ilabb (Jun 20, 2006)

Uhh Kira... you said your Gold save was gone? Just, out of nowhere?

Well I just started over MY Gold, and the same thing happened. After I saved, it didn't :/

I fear that your internal battery has run dry


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Technically your pokedex is completed without those pokemon, because you can't get them without a special event ticket or something of that nature.
> 
> For example, they give me some cheap looking certificate for having a completed my Yellow pokedex even though you don't have Mew. >_>
> 
> ...



xDD

I did that with my Silver. Lucky Eggs galore. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Uhh Kira... you said your Gold save was gone? Just, out of nowhere?
> 
> Well I just started over MY Gold, and the same thing happened. After I saved, it didn't :/
> 
> I fear that your internal battery has run dry




I just thought it was because I Sharked it to death 
*runs and checks*

wtf?! 

I saved it this morning and now it's gone  

*throws game in thrash bin*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I just thought it was because I Sharked it to death
> *runs and checks*
> 
> wtf?!
> ...


be afraid very afraid before your other saves dieeee


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> "copied it" ?
> 
> That doesn't sound to legal XDD
> 
> Or did you just trade it between games just to have it on your pokedex?


Lol, there were glitches in the Blue/Red and Gold/Silver games that allowed you to copy Pokemons, I really wanted a Mew so he copied it for me (there was no way of getting it the normal way with the Gold/Silver games).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> be afraid very afraid before your other saves dieeee



You know what's really funny? That my pokemon Yellow game is still perfect and saves perfectly. I bought it 2-3 years before Gold...so how the freak does my Gold game die before my Yellow game?


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

''how the freak''? 

Maybe it doesn't like you?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, Gold did have much more content than the original gamesso maybe the stress of that caused it to burn out much quicker? o_O

all I know is that I can't ever save on my Gold game ever again


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

Wanna buy my Silver? XD


----------



## Neji (Jun 20, 2006)

the last i bought was gold too



> And wtf?! My Gold game was erased -____-





> wtf?!
> 
> I saved it this morning and now it's gone
> 
> *throws game in thrash bin*


 
the exact same thing happened to me


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine's working. 

I think? 

*goes off to look for it*


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You know what's really funny? That my pokemon Yellow game is still perfect and saves perfectly. I bought it 2-3 years before Gold...so how the freak does my Gold game die before my Yellow game?



Dust maybe?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Wanna buy my Silver? XD




My silver game still works  



			
				Prince Leon said:
			
		

> Dust maybe?



I don't know...I mean it won't save regardless how many times I try now


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 20, 2006)

...it's been a while since I played my FireRed game... I still need 4 more rounds through the elite to complete the first 100 "halls of fame" (despite it show only 50 -/__\-...)

...and this damned Tyrogue is just not evolving into Hitmontop! ...


----------



## Sieg (Jun 20, 2006)

It must hate you


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't get a Bellossom, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 20, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> I can't get a Bellossom, no matter how hard I try.



...Sun Stone? ...


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

^Haha!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> I can't get a Bellossom, no matter how hard I try.




Yeah, Itachi's right 

I usually check on Srebii's pokedex if I have question about how certain pokemon evolve. Because I would have been stick in enternal loop with a bunch of Feebas, if I didn't. 

But they need to have thier beauty stats max, by eating certain pokeblock  

Small details like that goes a long way


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

KY's so smart.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> KY's so smart.




Not really...I just read the hell out walktrhoughs and pokemon game facts so, I don't have to be pulling out my hair wondering why can't I get out of a cave or why won't this pokemon evolve


----------



## ilabb (Jun 20, 2006)

Kira: Your Yellow game still saves fine because it doesn't rely on an internal battery to save/keep your data. Gold did because they had to throw a battery in to make sure the time stayed current, otherwise you'd have to set it every time you started.

My Blue still works, but not my Gold :/

I'd also like to add that Ruby/Sapphire and Emerald will do the same thing in a couple of years. Diamond and Pearl shouldn't have this problem because it's going to be running on the internal battery of the DS that it uses to store time. That battery, I believe, recharges when you plug it in.


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Not really...I just read the hell out walktrhoughs and pokemon game facts so, I don't have to be pulling out my hair wondering why can't I get out of a cave or why won't this pokemon evolve


But... But... You are.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Kira: Your Yellow game still saves fine because it doesn't rely on an internal battery to save/keep your data. Gold did because they had to throw a battery in to make sure the time stayed current, otherwise you'd have to set it every time you started.
> 
> My Blue still works, but not my Gold :/
> 
> I'd also like to add that Ruby/Sapphire and Emerald will do the same thing in a couple of years. Diamond and Pearl shouldn't have this problem because it's going to be running on the internal battery of the DS that it uses to store time. That battery, I believe, recharges when you plug it in.




So that means one day my Leaf Green game might bite the dust as well :S
Well, I'm trading all my strong pokemon to Diamond and Pearl then xDD

And my Silver game is still working O_o


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

the internal battery probably only starts running out the moment you first put it on, so if you bought it later then other people then it will take longer for it to run out.

You know what I miss?

Glitch pokemon.

I remember me trying to find Missingno. and M and the level 100+ charizard 

I read this awesome fanfic about the secret of missingno.


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> You know what I miss?
> 
> Glitch pokemon.
> 
> ...


Haha, I missed it too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> the internal battery probably only starts running out the moment you first put it on, so if you bought it later then other people then it will take longer for it to run out.
> 
> You know what I miss?
> 
> ...




I bought Red/Blue/Yellow together.

I bought Gold and Silver together

I bought Ruby and Sapphire Together

I bought Fire Red and Leaf Green together 

 


I also split time playing them, although I do have to admit I use Gold more since I restarted it tons of times, while Silver was for my main pokemon.

And I plan to buy Diamond and Pearl together.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Haha, I missed it too.


Who doesn't remember glitch city? 

It was so much fun, come on nintendo, give us back missingno. and M And Baddegg and Thunderegg


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

Nintendo learned from their past mistakes so no more glitches  

Although game sharks will always exist


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 21, 2006)

all I see is Game Freak spitting out more and more Pokemon games for frachise... but what am I saying... the games are still pretty fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Nintendo learned from their past mistakes so no more glitches
> 
> Although game sharks will always exist


Well I wish they didn't learn, the glitches were fun like hell  I demand missingno. back with a actual pokedex entry


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Well I wish they didn't learn, the glitches were fun like hell  I demand missingno. back with a actual pokedex entry




Those glitches always had me afraid that my game would screw up, so I say good riddance xDD

And as for Diamond and Pearl, Online btalling and trading is a long time coming


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 21, 2006)

It's always possible... never give up hope


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Those glitches always had me afraid that my game would screw up, so I say good riddance xDD
> 
> And as for Diamond and Pearl, Online btalling and trading is a long time coming



At least we'd be able to see the trades. xD

Don't wanna trade your leet Butterfree for a Magikarp after all....


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Who doesn't remember glitch city?
> 
> It was so much fun, come on nintendo, give us back missingno. and M And Baddegg and Thunderegg


I remeber the first 2 but what are Baddegg and Thunderegg?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> At least we'd be able to see the trades. xD
> 
> Don't wanna trade your leet Butterfree for a Magikarp after all....




Rats...so, your not going to trade me your future legendary for my caterpie?  

What good are you then?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> I remeber the first 2 but what are Baddegg and Thunderegg?


Badegg is a glitch that happens if you use bugs/gameshark too much, basicly its a egg that you cant get off, if you put it in the PC all your pokemon turn into egg's and once it hatches it will keep hatching forever "egg is hatching, egg has hatched, egg is hatching..." forever, which apparently was done purposely.

Thunderegg is a glitch where a egg hatches and a egg pops out but you can actually use the egg in a battle and it knows thunderpunch


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Rats...so, your not going to trade me your future legendary for my caterpie?
> 
> What good are you then?



No one in their right mind would do that. 

xD


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Badegg is a glitch that happens if you use bugs/gameshark too much, basicly its a egg that you cant get off, if you put it in the PC all your pokemon turn into egg's and once it hatches it will keep hatching forever "egg is hatching, egg has hatched, egg is hatching..." forever, which apparently was done purposely.


Why was it done purposely?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 21, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> Why was it done purposely?


to punish people abusing bugs and using cheat systems?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> No one in their right mind would do that.
> 
> xD




How about we make things interesting and battle putting some of our pokemon on the line? xDD

I can envision it now...kids putting up their rare and valuable pokemon up for grabs and to the winner goes the spoils  

Sounds like the Battle City rules in Yugioh :S


----------



## EqUaL bAlAnCe (Jun 21, 2006)

im imaging playing them right now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2006)

You know that putting up pokemon as prizes for tournaments battles would be a pretty cool element to online battling. I hope they explore that aspect in future games ^_^


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2006)

But that depends for which pokemon. *votes for selection of via la Porygon*


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't know if I'd be willing to risk my long trained Pokémon lol. I usually become attached to my team and would hate to lose them so I doubt I would bet them on a battle, no matter how much faith I may have in them. It is an interesting idea though.

The whole Wi-Fi aspect of D/P has me crazy excited, I'm really hoping to see an awesome tournament leage organized lol (I know I've mentioned it a 1000x  already but it'll just be so awesome haha. Anyway D/P ftw, I'm anxiously awaiting their release.


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Badegg is a glitch that happens if you use bugs/gameshark too much, basicly its a egg that you cant get off, if you put it in the PC all your pokemon turn into egg's and once it hatches it will keep hatching forever "egg is hatching, egg has hatched, egg is hatching..." forever, which apparently was done purposely.
> 
> Thunderegg is a glitch where a egg hatches and a egg pops out but you can actually use the egg in a battle and it knows thunderpunch




I have bad eggs... I can't use them at all and if they hatch, like you said they'll take forever... and if I put them into my PC all my pokemon become bad eggs... so what do I do if I don't want them around? Though the thunderegg doesn't sound that bad... it's still an egg. Anyways, with the bad egg glitch, it had a pic of a Bulbasaur *which I was really hoping I'd get* but now I just want to get rid of them! W/o restarting the game... I have all three beginners pokemon, all three legendary birds and I really don't want to lose them... Wait... can't be right... wrong version since I don't have my GS anymore... all those are on my Fire Red version and all my good stuff is on my Sapphire version... and that's were all the glitches are


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'd be willing to risk my long trained Pok?mon lol. I usually become attached to my team and would hate to lose them so I doubt I would bet them on a battle, no matter how much faith I may have in them. It is an interesting idea though.
> 
> The whole Wi-Fi aspect of D/P has me crazy excited, I'm really hoping to see an awesome tournament leage organized lol (I know I've mentioned it a 1000x  already but it'll just be so awesome haha. Anyway D/P ftw, I'm anxiously awaiting their release.




Another issue is whether parents would want their children learning gambling from the game. But I guess if that were the case then the rocket game casino would have been disbanded a long time ago xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope you can one day join team rocket/magma/aqua  I want to be the evil character once


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I hope you can one day join team rocket/magma/aqua  I want to be the evil character once




And now where back to the MMORPG talk  

Because I don't think the game storyline will be broad enough to allow so many alternative paths that you could actually go the route of villainy, but it would be sweet if it did


----------



## Aether (Jun 22, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Another issue is whether parents would want their children learning gambling from the game. But I guess if that were the case then the rocket game casino would have been disbanded a long time ago xD



Learn what? slots lol. Theres really nothing to learn about slots or roulette. But anyways I can understand the parents concerns due to that and I still think it's stupid.


----------



## Nico (Jun 22, 2006)

I wonder if there will be a casino in this upcomming game. I wonder if it will have the same plot with Team(insert name) in it.


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 22, 2006)

That idea is no longer original =/


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 22, 2006)

Man I remember Missing No. and he was the shit. He could learn any attacks. He helped me duplicate all my items including Master Balls. My No. was even level 140. lol. Everybody is sayig how No. messed up their games but my No. didn't. I wonder why?


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 22, 2006)

Casino promotes gambling. 

EG: Kid 1: Hey lets play that card game like in pokemon
Kid 2: Ok!
Kid 1: (I'll be like Team Rocket and rip this motha fuka off!)
Kid 2: Wait... you're cheating! You bitch ass!

*Brawl occurs*


----------



## Aether (Jun 22, 2006)

The only thing Missing No. messed up was my Hall of Fame


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 22, 2006)

I remember the casinos from Red and I played them with no urges to gamble. 

Hmmm I need Missing No. fanart. Anybody got any?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 22, 2006)

*This is the best I could find.*



			
				D-T said:
			
		

> I remember the casinos from Red and I played them with no urges to gamble.
> 
> Hmmm I need Missing No. fanart. Anybody got any?


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 22, 2006)

Missing No. messed up the way my pokemon evolved and leveled up


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 22, 2006)

Missing No. never messed up my game, I had it for a while but then I decided to release it, just because I was afraid that it eventually might indeed mess it up.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I remember the casinos from Red and I played them with no urges to gamble.
> 
> Hmmm I need Missing No. fanart. Anybody got any?




here is a great missingno. fanfic 

please ninty bring him back for pearl  maybe a real pokemon


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

Not Missingo per se, but another cyber Pokemon like Porygon, but pixelly
That would be interesting


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Not Missingo per se, but another cyber Pokemon like Porygon, but pixelly
> That would be interesting


nooo missingno. he is a legend  

I wonder what the glitches will be this time


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> nooo missingno. he is a legend
> 
> I wonder what the glitches will be this time



probably involving the storage system again, there's always some way to cheat the system


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

Image if they put in a secret pokemon called shigeru miyamoto


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Image if they put in a secret pokemon called shigeru miyamoto



I love your usage of that smiley tonight 

He'd be a secret pokemon called Shigeto, whose main attack would be that smile...


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes.  Missingno. was and is awesome.  So many rare candies and stat boosters.   I also loved the lv. 150 Haunter I ran into there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

he would be so awesome


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> he would be so awesome



wouldn't he!! 
He could do the same exact thing you are doing with that smiley...those huge eyes could be an attraction attack


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

And he could do the "WIIIIIIIIII111" attack which is almost always a instant kill


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

god, that scarred me for a while.....
He really is just an old kid living the life he's always wanted, games games games


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

wii wii wiii and the attack sprite would resemble a yellow beam


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2006)

If you go through each generation you'd see that they've been slowly eliminating glitches from the game. Although that bad egg from Ruby and Sapphire had me a bit nervous -____-

Diamond/Pearl shouldn't worry us too much in the form of glitches


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> If you go through each generation you'd see that they've been slowly eliminating glitches from the game. Although that bad egg from Ruby and Sapphire had me a bit nervous -____-
> 
> Diamond/Pearl shouldn't worry us too much in the form of glitches


Don't you understand?  we want cool glitches like missingno.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 23, 2006)

Though there may be a want, there most likely won't be any. I'm personally glad, and I hope they can some way block gamesharking on D/P, because I don't want WiFi ruined by a bunch of cheaters with jacked up pokemon.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't want any glitches either, really
just some nice combination of Pokemon types~


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

pussies, you guys suck, Missingno should be a real pokemon BOW TO THE GLITCHES


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ You are sounding like a freak.

I didn't use glitches or cheats, it defeated the whole purpose to the game imo, since it is online i hope they cut it out completly.


----------



## Aether (Jun 24, 2006)

It should be that once Gameshark or Action Replay is used they can't use WiFi or something like that. 

Btw has anyone ever got the Pokerus virus, its real and all I got it onceon Ruby and it spread to all my pokemon. It's a nice stat booster, and no I didn't cheat.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 24, 2006)

I've gotten it before, then I left my pokemon in one of the boxes, then everyone in the box got it - like real life viruses, they are contagious 

I want more bird pokemon~~that new one looks nice


----------



## Arekusu Hiru (Jun 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I've gotten it before, then I left my pokemon in one of the boxes, then everyone in the box got it - like real life viruses, they are contagious
> 
> I want more bird pokemon~~that new one looks nice



Yeah bird pokemon are cool....especially seeing as you want to carry a good one around so you can use fly..

But i personally want more Dragon Pokemon to add to my Dragon team, and ill add Lucario to my fighting team...although i don't like legendaires  

Dragons FTW XD


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 24, 2006)

Yea some Legendaries turn me off like those Ugly Element Pokemon from Ruby and Sapphire. 

I wanna see more Fire Pokemon and I hope to see some more fighting ones as well.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 24, 2006)

...I wish to see more moves... I'm tired of seeing the same movesets on every lvl 100 pokemon that other players have ...

for example... I have one of my Golducks (the first one that i caught before getting serious... it has high attack and speed) with Dynamic Punch, Ice beam, focus punch and Hydro Pump... It's a highly risky and weird moveset... but if it lands the first Dynamic punch or freezes with ice beam, it has the chance to strike with focus punch...

I don't care of what people says to me... it's a cool looking combo and it's effective most of the time ... (not to mention that it freaks out even me )


----------



## ilabb (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh don't worry, we'll definitely get more moves 

There are two new moves confirmed already, one is a 140-ish power Dragon attack that works like Overheat (lowers your special attack 2 levels afterwards) and another Manafi-exclusive attack that swaps status effects I think O_o


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 24, 2006)

The legendaries seem to be from Japanese myth of the guardians of Japan. Byakko, Suzaku, Seiryu, and Genbu. 

The first legendary trio were Articuno, Zapdos, and Moltres, which would represent Suzaku. The second legendary trio were Entei, Raikou, and Suicune, representing Byakko. That would make the three Regis representing Genbu. So this time, I believe the three new trio will be... dragons? o.O


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 24, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> The legendaries seem to be from Japanese myth of the guardians of Japan. Byakko, Suzaku, Seiryu, and Genbu.



Um...I don't think so, but to go with your theory:
Suzaku = Ho-oh (as hoou means phoenix in Japanese and he is a phoenix bird)
Seiryuu = Rayquaza

Also it just came to me, but since there are going to be a lot of prevolutions being introduced, wouldn't it be wise for when the Wii version of Pokemon Stadium to be introduced, that it includes a "baby" cup like that of the older stadium?? It would make sense, and those were fun to do


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 24, 2006)

^What would that make Lugia though?

Baby Cup would normally have all the preevolutions plus the unevolved Pokemon.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 25, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> ^What would that make Lugia though?
> 
> Baby Cup would normally have all the preevolutions plus the unevolved Pokemon.



That's why I don't follow his theory.
Each legendary is just a being that is associated with something natural, in the case of Lugia - the ruler of the depths, while Kyogre - the ruler of the seas, and Manafi - prince of the seas...so they are all involved with the sea  , so it could also be Nintendo trying to give Pokemon certain attributes while still having some ties with mythology and legends (since they do follow legends and myths when creating Pokemon)

Yup, baby cup would be the same as the old stadiums


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Though there may be a want, there most likely won't be any. I'm personally glad, and I hope they can some way block gamesharking on D/P, because I don't want WiFi ruined by a bunch of cheaters with jacked up pokemon.




With online play, there should be perimeters set up to make sure that cheating doesn't occur. So, hopefully when Sharking occurs they won't be allowed to play.


----------



## Aman (Jun 25, 2006)

Pokemon Diamond and PearlxPokemon Wii=


----------



## Seany (Jun 26, 2006)

There better be a way to get more gold & silver pokemon this time  i want a totodile


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

I caught the 2nd stage versions of the johot starters in Colosseum and breeded the heck out of all of them. 

I have at least 25 of each starter at the moment in my Pokemon Box Storage game (Gamecube). I need to fill it up to 1499 so I can get my Surfing Pichu  

But I have an army of starters from all three regions, breeded all differently to get the moves and characteristics I wanted. Heck, I have baby totodiles that hatched knowing Ice beam, surf, Bite and Water gun (mated with a Milotic) xD


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2006)

> There better be a way to get more gold & silver pokemon this time i want a totodile



I was going to say my only water type, but thinking about it, i always choose water types, sept for the last, i chose fire.

In anycase 
[l33t-raws]School​_Rumble​_Second​_Term​_12​_(640x480​_120fps​_WMV9).[2B4A83B1].avi

Not sure if i like the shit predicting how you will fair, other than that cool.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I was going to say my only water type, but thinking about it, i always choose water types, sept for the last, i chose fire.
> 
> In anycase
> 
> Not sure if i like the shit predicting how you will fair, other than that cool.



I was hoping for a bit more info, but I guess the evolving part was news to me, but other than that, I've heard the rest and more from Serebii. I guess we have to wait until August to get more detailed info on this game =/


----------



## nwoppertje (Jun 26, 2006)

I actually can't wait until these two come out!
*just bought a Nintendo DS Lite* ^^

Pokemon games > Most other games


----------



## Aman (Jun 26, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I caught the 2nd stage versions of the johot starters in Colosseum and breeded the heck out of all of them.
> 
> I have at least 25 of each starter at the moment in my Pokemon Box Storage game (Gamecube). I need to fill it up to 1499 so I can get my Surfing Pichu
> 
> But I have an army of starters from all three regions, breeded all differently to get the moves and characteristics I wanted. Heck, I have baby totodiles that hatched knowing Ice beam, surf, Bite and Water gun (mated with a Milotic) xD


You really looove Pokemon.


----------



## Urban (Jun 26, 2006)

[Your-Mom] Soul Link - 12 (v2) [8CA137A9].avi


First one is in dutch but you can still look at the screens if you don't understand the language


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> You really looove Pokemon.




Yep, yep....I'll collect any pokemon game that will ensure me that I complete my pokedex. 

But I guess if you were to classify me, I'm more of a breeder than battler. I like breeding different types to get the perfect move sets when they hatch.

I have some interesting hatchlings 

*(All level 5 Hatchling Moves)*​
I.E.

*Treeco*

*Moveset 1*
Pound
Leer
Solar Beam
Pursuit

*Moveset 2*

Pound 
Crunch
Pursuit
Absorb

*MudKip*

*Moveset 1*
Growl
Water Pulse
Surf
Ice Beam

*
Moveset 2*
Growl 
Surf
Waterfall
Dive

*
Torchic*

Scratch
Rock Slide
Flamethrower
Ember 

*
Chikorita*

Tackle
Solar Beam
Absorb
Growl

*Totodile*

*Moveset 1*
Hydro Pump
Water Pulse
Ice Beam 
Surf

*Moveset 2*
Leer 
Surf 
Waterfall
Dive

*
Cyndaquil*

Tackle
Leer
Flame Thrower
Double Team

*Bulbasaur*

Leech seed
Vine Whip
Poison Powder
Sleep powder

*Squirtle*

*Moveset 1*
Withdraw
Watergun
Bite
Rapid Spin

*Moveset 2*
Tail Whip
Water Pulse
Ice Beam
Surf

*Charmander*

Scratch
Growl
Flamethrower
Dragon Claw


----------



## Esupio (Jun 26, 2006)

woah
O.o
One of those links said something about male and female traits *dirty thoughts* *shudder*


----------



## ilabb (Jun 26, 2006)

With the whole day/night evolving thing, I hope Eevee makes a return XD


----------



## Nico (Jun 26, 2006)

^ Yes

Hopefully some new pokemon with the same evolution function will be in the game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2006)

Do we know any of the starter pokemon?


----------



## Seany (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info Gunners . I like the sound of this new evolution. Everyones pokemon will be alot more unique it seems.

Kira Yamato i like your starters =)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Kira Yamato i like your starters =)




Yeah, I hope to be able to find some better combinations with the Diamond/Pearl starters


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 26, 2006)

Kira, once D/P come out, you can like "sell" pokemon online to people XD Since you're such a master breeder.

I really wish you could get Pokemon Box still, I only found it on ebay for $140 O.O


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2006)

^^ Lol, does anyone know.

Like is Pearl related to Saphire or is it Diamond to Saphire?

Traditon for me somewhat xD blue-silver-saphire-???


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 26, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Kira, once D/P come out, you can like "sell" pokemon online to people XD Since you're such a master breeder.
> 
> I really wish you could get Pokemon Box still, I only found it on ebay for $140 O.O


cant you get it from nintendo's star system? I saw it on there some time ago


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Kira, once D/P come out, you can like "sell" pokemon online to people XD Since you're such a master breeder.
> 
> I really wish you could get Pokemon Box still, I only found it on ebay for $140 O.O




Why would it cost that much :S

I bought my copy for like $29.99 O_O

And it came with an egg inside...xDD

As for selling my specially breeded pokemon, I sell them to my little sister  

I still have to fill it up to get that surfing Pichu


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 26, 2006)

I dunno, and what is this star system? I'd really like to get Box, but  have no place to get it currently. If anybody can help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I dunno, and what is this star system? I'd really like to get Box, but  have no place to get it currently. If anybody can help me out I'd appreciate it.




Wow...I can make a killing with my game copy  

Especially since it has such awesome pokemon inside (Legendaries including all 3 legendary dogs, lugia, Ho-OH, etc..., starters from all 3 generations that are specially breeded, Tons of Eevees, close to 350 different pokemon types)

Wow, I tried looking for it (pokemoncenter, gametsop, EB games, etc...) and I can't find it :S 

Not even a used copy....wow...I'm glad I got mines when it first came out O_o


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn, I really wish there was somewhere that still had it. Guess I'll have to get the jap version >.<


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 26, 2006)

Did you try looking up the game at Nintendo World's website or Pokemon Center?  I'm sure they have it, I'm not sure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> Did you try looking up the game at Nintendo World's website or Pokemon Center?  I'm sure they have it, I'm not sure.




I checked there already *points at his previous post* >_>

They don't have it.


----------



## Sabaku no Rezuri (Jun 26, 2006)

In my opinion, besides the graphics, it all looks the same to me.  I have always like the original pokemon and the red and blue version better.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 27, 2006)

I can get the pokemon box if I want to

If you buy a nintendo game/system you get a paper with stars on them

systems = 500
games = 250

They have pincodes inside, you registrate a account and you insert the pincodes earning stars which you can later use to get wallpapers, games, systems

if you have 10.000 for example you can get a free Gameboy Advance SP

The pokemon BOX is 4000 stars and there are 4 left


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 27, 2006)

Well damn, I don't think we have that star system over here in the US, atlease I've never seen it w/ any of the nintendo products I've bought.

Guess I just won't be getting box >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2006)

I was just about to say the same thing as well. Because I don't remember any star system being instituted :S 

It's kinda weird that that they stopped production of this application. Even if it wasn't selling well, you'd think you have a few used copies circulating somewhere.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 27, 2006)

I never heard of this star system. But I heard there's gonna be tournaments in Japan to promote this game. Possibly trading cards.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 27, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Well damn, I don't think we have that star system over here in the US, atlease I've never seen it w/ any of the nintendo products I've bought.
> 
> Guess I just won't be getting box >.<


Dont you guys get like little pieces of paper with like this thing where you see a pincode after scratching off this silver thing


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

Pokemon Box is soo expensive on ebay........hmm

watch them come out with a DP version of it later on~

edit: nvm, just one crazy person selling it for $150...while a "mint" condition one is for 50


----------



## Balthamos (Jun 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Pokemon Box is soo expensive on ebay........hmm
> 
> watch them come out with a DP version of it later on~
> 
> edit: nvm, just one crazy person selling it for $150...while a "mint" condition one is for 50



I got it XD;
I want pokemon diamond and pearl, to me, they look bloody awesome ^_^
There so unique, and I love the new add ones to the pokemon games. And the timer is back! ^_^
I like the newer pokemon as well, none ( Cept mime.Jr ) are looking bad, I think. and im sure the games will be as fun as any others. Only cause im a pokemon fan for life X3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Pokemon Box is soo expensive on ebay........hmm
> 
> watch them come out with a DP version of it later on~
> 
> edit: nvm, just one crazy person selling it for $150...while a "mint" condition one is for 50




You guys are seriosuly making me consider selling my Pokemon Box :S 

I mean I wouldn't mind the extra money 

But I don't know if it's worth it. I have so many pokemon in box and I couldn't imagine having to place them back in my game cartridges >_<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 27, 2006)

about the stars, the thing is something called nintendo VIP


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You guys are seriosuly making me consider selling my Pokemon Box :S
> 
> I mean I wouldn't mind the extra money
> 
> But I don't know if it's worth it. I have so many pokemon in box and I couldn't imagine having to place them back in my game cartridges >_<



You should sell it now, cuz if you wait until later, another version may come out and make the Pokemon Box you have seem like v1 of a better v2

But putting them in the box is much easier than one by one...you'd have to consider that...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> You should sell it now, cuz if you wait until later, another version may come out and make the Pokemon Box you have seem like v1 of a better v2
> 
> But putting them in the box is much easier than one by one...you'd have to consider that...




Hmmh..the price has to be worth it IMO. 

I don't think I'll sell it for for any less than $250 v_v

Because all the work I put into that box, but I'll probably end up transferring them to a new box in the future...so, I probably should start making preparations to move my pokemon to my Leaf Green/Fire Red and Ruby cartridges


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 27, 2006)

So you'd sell it with everything stored in it?

People who are lazy to catch them all would buy it


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 27, 2006)

I dunno, you may aswell keep it kira, from what I can tell most people arent bidding on it if its over like $70.

I'm gonna keep trying to find it somewhere, all the ones I've seen on ebay are overpriced and or not for a US gamecube.


----------



## Seany (Jun 28, 2006)

Heh you lot on about pokemonbox , i got that awhile back aswell, from that Nintendo VIP. That's quite alot its selling for on ebay huh O_o


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 30, 2006)

Ive been away for a week and my flipping internet is being a ...idiot 
Have i missed any new info about Pokemon Diamond and Pearl?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 30, 2006)

^^6 Check the link i posted earlier, should be my last post in here, other than that, not much.


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2006)

I can't wait to see the new starters!


----------



## Aman (Jun 30, 2006)

Same here!


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 30, 2006)

Go on Serebii.net,theres been an update of two new pokemon that could be legendaries and 3 others that are blurred that could be the new starters.Mind you thw scans are poor quality....


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh wow! damn the quality is bad, but i know they look great! That diamond legendary is kickass XD


----------



## Nico (Jun 30, 2006)

If they were scanned already . We may see more of then soon.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 1, 2006)

Gah such low quality, they look kinda cool though, im very anxious to see HQ versions.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 1, 2006)

Though very tiny...I could sorta make out their names, and their designs with their names seem like they are a pair (like Latios and Latias) but not necessarily related
right: Tiakaka OR Tiaruka
left: Ruruia (I don't know why serebii has it as ---gia) because in that case it would be Rurugia (LuLUGIA)..


----------



## Rori (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the translation Yoshi.  

I can't wait to play it either, but I'm in the UK so I'll have to wait longer unless I import, but I've waited so long to see the new pokemon. Hell I can remember when I saw the 3rd Gen starter pokemon, I was so excited. xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 1, 2006)

Every time a new pokemon game with new pokemon is introduced, It's exciting to see what the new ones will be and their attacks, types etc.

When I saw Torchic I was sort of happy they had a chicken Pokemon for once, then when I learned he'd become a Fire/Fighting, it was awesome to have a new type combo. I want more of these in the new game~ like Ghost and Fire


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 1, 2006)

It's been stated that there will be more new dual-types so you don't have to worry about that. ^_^

And damn, I hope we can get better pics of those new guys.


----------



## Nico (Jul 2, 2006)

I wonder if they will mix some of the old elements in the game.

Yoshitsune: I agree.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 2, 2006)

I just found out the reason why those pictures are blurry is because they are not scans but enlarged versions of a small picture of the cover of Pokemon wonderland 8 magazine which is on sale on th e 15th of this Month.So when that day comes i will go down to the Japan Centre and buy it then scan in pages and the front cover and post them up


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 6, 2006)

I want these games nooow. Is there any possibility that the magazine(s) could be leaked early?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 6, 2006)

...I swear to god I thought I posted in here...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:
			
		

> ...I swear to god I thought I posted in here...



You did and so have others...and anyone else whose ever gone to Serebii 

But I guess they didn't read the previous pages O_O


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 6, 2006)

It will be so awesome if the games are made so you can battle people around the world!


----------



## Kisame Samurai (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you think Pokemon is running out of colours? What are they gonna use next? Purple? Is purple already used?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> It will be so awesome if the games are made so you can battle people around the world!


...Thats why it has online?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> It will be so awesome if the games are made so you can battle people around the world!




It's online and will probably follow the same method as other DS games. (Regional, worldwide, Rivals, Friends) 

Either ways, I'm already plotting a NF wide Tournament


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Kira i have a question =). When you mentioned having the gold & silver starters did you say you got them from pokemon coliseum?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hey Kira i have a question =). When you mentioned having the gold & silver starters did you say you got them from pokemon coliseum?




Yeah, all 3 pokemon are avilable in their second stages. You have to capture them since their shadown pokemon. But before you catch them..make sure they're female. If not...then restart (not the entire game....just to the part where you're about to battle a trainer that has one of those pokemon). There's only a 12% chance of seeing a female, so when you do meet one...don't waste that chance, because you could be like me and take up to 25 restarts to find a female croconaw


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm down with a NF tourney...that would be sweet.

*doesn't want to read through all 17 pages*

did anyone find out a release date for US?  pearl has my name written all over it


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 6, 2006)

Man, a NF tourney would be kick ass. Im gonna buy a DS lite even if i have to beg my parents for it!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I'm down with a NF tourney...that would be sweet.
> 
> *doesn't want to read through all 17 pages*
> 
> did anyone find out a release date for US?  pearl has my name written all over it




Nothing official. All we know is that it's due out sometime 2007. I'm going to go out on a limb and say the first quarter of '07.

It's due out in Japan this fall. (September)


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 6, 2006)

I was reading about that pokemon box thing and was like "WTF are you talking about :/"  but I think i remember what that is.  isn't that, that gamecube application thing that lets you store your pokemon on a gamecube card and transfer pokemon from all your games to it?  plus other trainer tools?

If I had known it would have been so sought after I would have bought it too...I just thought it was a lame ass gimmick from nintendo when it came out O.O


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, all 3 pokemon are avilable in their second stages. You have to capture them since their shadown pokemon. But before you catch them..make sure they're female. If not...then restart (not the entire game....just to the part where you're about to battle a trainer that has one of those pokemon). There's only a 12% chance of seeing a female, so when you do meet one...don't waste that chance, because you could be like me and take up to 25 restarts to find a female croconaw



Oh damn i had no idea you could transfer those pokemon onto gba.... The sad thing is i sold my coliseum game awhile back. Damn. Lol only 12% chance of a female huh,  well that could take awhile.. How come you can't breed with a male though? could a ditto not help out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Oh damn i had no idea you could transfer those pokemon onto gba.... The sad thing is i sold my coliseum game awhile back. Damn. Lol only 12% chance of a female huh,  well that could take awhile.. How come you can't breed with a male though? could a ditto not help out?


Yeah, you just need a GBAsp and one of the pokemon games (Ru/Sa/FR/LG)

and yeah, a ditto does help, but it wasn't until I actually got FR/LG did I finnally get access to a ditto. Plus, it makes it harder to breed moves that you want specfically for that pokemon. 

I was so frustrated looking for the female version for each starter so when I finnaly got them, I breeded the hell out of them and have 25+ eggs for each starter. Although they each had many partners..(*yeah, I whored them out to get a variety of move sets >_>*)





			
				MechaTC said:
			
		

> I was reading about that pokemon box thing and was like "WTF are you talking about :/"  but I think i remember what that is.  isn't that, that gamecube application thing that lets you store your pokemon on a gamecube card and transfer pokemon from all your games to it?  plus other trainer tools?
> 
> If I had known it would have been so sought after I would have bought it too...I just thought it was a lame ass gimmick from nintendo when it came out O.O




Pokemon Box is a godsend for me. I have close to 900 pokemon on the box now. And thanks to it I've had the freedom of breeding certain pokemon moves and seeing what works and what doesn't. Plus, I have many legendary duplicates as well, as tons of starters from all 3 generations. Nothing like breeding a charmander that hatches already knowing Flamethrower and Dragon Claw  

I should get 1499 pokemon so I can finnally get the "Surfing Pichu egg", but I'm way to lazy :sweat 

You can transfer pokemon to and from your Ruby/Saphire/Fire Red and Leaf Green games. Although you can only use the "pokemon Adventure" options with Ruby and Sapphire (basically playing pokemon games on your television)


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

Well thanks for the information Kira =). I'm gonna go and buy that game again , just to breed those guys.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 6, 2006)

wow hahaha.  

the fondest pokemon memory I have is beating the crap out of pokemon red for GB.  using all the glitches and stuff to get 100 rare candies and using game genie to get tons of mews to sell to my cousins at a cheap price >>


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 6, 2006)

If there is a tourny, wouldn't people use cheat cartridges to get rare candies and stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> wow hahaha.
> 
> the fondest pokemon memory I have is beating the crap out of pokemon red for GB.  using all the glitches and stuff to get 100 rare candies and using game genie to get tons of mews to sell to my cousins at a cheap price >>




I went nuts with pokemon back in the heydays. (Bought Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow/Gold/Silver/Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red/Leaf Green; Stadium [N64], Pokemon Colosseum, Pokemon XD [Gamecube]) 

Pokemon Yellow was my favorite game. Why?

~Completed my pokedex fair and square
~Loved the story mode that followed the anime
~Pikachu being your starter and following you around

But Pokemon Gold was equally as awesome:

~Rival was a thief
~Rival had  kick-ass theme music
~Night/Day feature (which diamond and pearl have expanded upon)
~Cell phone trainers for rematches
~Challenge gym leaders in Kanto (16 badges in all)
~Final Battle against Red (lvl 70+ pokemon)  




			
				Cartoon said:
			
		

> Well thanks for the information Kira =). I'm gonna go and buy that game again , just to breed those guys.




Good luck finding a copy of Pokemon Box now O_O

We had someone on this thread trying to find a copy awhile ago, and had a hard time finding it. I can't find it either...*hugs his copy*

If you do come across a place that sells them, post the link here if it's online


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh i have Pokemon Box . Lucky me heh. I ment i'm gonna go buy Coliseum again. I need those starters!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> If there is a tourny, wouldn't people use cheat cartridges to get rare candies and stuff.




Isn't that a danger with any online game? 

I play Mario Kart DS and set up unofficial tourneys but you always run the risk of facing someone cheating. You just hope that the rules and limitations put in place will help deter cheaters. 

And what's wrong with using rare candies? O_o

You mean someone multiplying or making infinity rare candies or something?

I personally don't like using them..especially if you want to max out your pokemon's EV stats....which can only come from battling certain pokemon (it depeneds on what pokemon your using. Battling certain types will help build up your EV's to their full potential)

@Cartoon: okay...good thing xDD

I actually pre-ordered my copy of Box


----------



## Aether (Jul 6, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> If there is a tourny, wouldn't people use cheat cartridges to get rare candies and stuff.


Yea I wonder how they would handle that situation


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmm i do like the occasional rare candy, but if i got a pokemon to lvl 100 with them i wouldn't feel right. It's much more rewarding for me when i train my pokemon to 100. All that hard work, i just feel proud of myself 
I can't wait till these games come out. Then we can all have a tournament . It will be a nice challenge for me.


----------



## Lspeyer (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone know if its possible to transfer pokemon from pokemon silver to one of the new games? Silver was the last game i bought, and as far as i know it aint possible to transfer silver/gold pokemon to the sapphire/ruby and fire red/leaf green games. Is my pokemon silver collection useless:amazed ?


----------



## Nico (Jul 6, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> If there is a tourny, wouldn't people use cheat cartridges to get rare candies and stuff.


Mabye but most would  use what they have because they rather just train it to that level.

Rare Candies are great for the game though.


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

Ugle said:
			
		

> Anyone know if its possible to transfer pokemon from pokemon silver to one of the new games? Silver was the last game i bought, and as far as i know it aint possible to transfer silver/gold pokemon to the sapphire/ruby and fire red/leaf green games. Is my pokemon silver collection useless:amazed ?



Sadly yes . A shame we can't transfer them..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Ugle said:
			
		

> Anyone know if its possible to transfer pokemon from pokemon silver to one of the new games? Silver was the last game i bought, and as far as i know it aint possible to transfer silver/gold pokemon to the sapphire/ruby and fire red/leaf green games. Is my pokemon silver collection useless:amazed ?




Sorry...Pokemon silver is a gameboy game. 

The games that will be able to trade between are: Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red and Leaf Green with Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

I basically ressurrected my entire silver and Gold collection through Fire Red/Leaf Green and Colosseum and XD

sorry


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 6, 2006)

The last pokemon game i got was Gold aswell


----------



## Lspeyer (Jul 6, 2006)

Thats bad news. Loosing top lvl pokemon isnt that bad, but loosing mew and celebi is. I hope nintendo makes them available to players in another way then events. I really doubt that my country, norway, will get the mew and celebi machines again. Maybe nintendo will make them available somehow through their new online services.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm hoping that Nintendo does take advantage of their wi-fi services and make the legendaries somehow available online. I mean not everyone can travel hundreds of miles just to get a Mew >_>


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

You have a mew and celebi!? wow your so lucky =)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> You have a mew and celebi!? wow your so lucky =)




Unless you count sharking....no.

I didn't want to drive out out of state just to get a mew or Celebi..so I never had my chance to get one 

The only pokemon I got that was kinda rare was jirachi and everyone who pre-ordered Colosseum got a disc, so it's not that rare


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2006)

I had a mew from a event o_o


----------



## Lspeyer (Jul 6, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> You have a mew and celebi!? wow your so lucky =)



I got mew and a card with the mews ID from an event. To get celebi I just had to ship my game to the nintendo club. They traded in celebi, and shipped it back in the mail


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I had a mew from a event o_o




Because it was in your area O_o


I would have had to taken a plane to get to where I could find an event, because a car trip from Miami to New York would have been one heck of a trip -____-


----------



## Countach (Jul 6, 2006)

kind of off topic, but to the people who only want to by one of the pokemon games not both(for the callenge of catching them all by tradeing). ]

I always make my choise by witch game has the cooler/stronger legendary on the cover

anybody else do this.


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah i do. I usually pic the version with the best looking legendary. And this time its diamond version!


----------



## Countach (Jul 6, 2006)

could u post the pic please


----------



## Lspeyer (Jul 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Because it was in your area O_o
> 
> 
> I would have had to taken a plane to get to where I could find an event, because a car trip from Miami to New York would have been one heck of a trip -____-



I was lucky it was only a 30 min walk from my house.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 6, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> kind of off topic, but to the people who only want to by one of the pokemon games not both(for the callenge of catching them all by tradeing). ]
> 
> I always make my choise by witch game has the cooler/stronger legendary on the cover
> 
> anybody else do this.



not really...I usually buy the nicer looking game, or color, than my brother  
I bought Red, Gold, and Sapphire and Leaf Green because they were the best colors/jewels etc. The pokemon that came with it, were a surprise


----------



## Aether (Jul 6, 2006)

I just get whatever name appeals to me more although sapphire is a better name 2 of my friends had them so I got ruby now it will be diamond


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm glad I don't ever have to make that decision. I always buy both versions and trade with myself  (two gbasp's)

But with Wifi and online play, I may not have to strain myself as much


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

I know this is kinda of topic but anyone here ever caught a damn Feebas? i have never been able to, and that walkthrough on gamefaqs doesn't help...


----------



## Countach (Jul 6, 2006)

that pokemon is a b!tch, their are only 7 fu!king spots in the hole route that have it, i just gave up


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 6, 2006)

Im too lazy to read all 19 pages, but can someone post a link with some official info about these games and screenshots/box art etc


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I know this is kinda of topic but anyone here ever caught a damn Feebas? i have never been able to, and that walkthrough on gamefaqs doesn't help...




I have and never want to do it again 

Finding Feebas is a pain.

Evolving them is a nightmare...because you have to max out their beauty stats with certain pokeblocks. 

I just followed the instructions on a gamefaqs guide a year ago and was able to evolve it into Milotic.

As for finding Feebas, I actually moved one space at a time in that route (in the water) for 60+minutes, and finnally found a spot. After catching a few, I breeded the heck out of them so I'll never have to search for that spot again >_<


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> As for finding Feebas, I actually moved one space at a time in that route (in the water) for 60+minutes, and finnally found a spot. After catching a few, I breeded the heck out of them so I'll never have to search for that spot again >_<



amen to that~
I only have two milotics, but getting them was a bit of a hassle..
I hope they have more of these crazy evolution methods in the new game~~


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 6, 2006)

=P its ok, i got teh info now


----------



## Seany (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh god it sounds like such a pain....
60+ minutes to find one!? , thats too much
I did try to get it once, but no luck. I gave up after 20 mins..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> amen to that~
> I only have two milotics, but getting them was a bit of a hassle..
> I hope they have more of these crazy evolution methods in the new game~~




They probably well...and time of day will probably play a bigger role in pokemon evolutions, this time around xD

I have about 4 Milotics 

and one of them as at level 100(Male)...but I only use it to breed moves onto certain water types like Baby Mudkips and Totodiles (Ice Beam, Surf, Hydro Pump)...It's basically a stud used only for breeding purposes  


And for Diamond/Pearl Game info: Serebii is a pretty reliable site.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 6, 2006)

Lol this topic makes me feel like playing my Pokemon games all night now =|


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Lol this topic makes me feel like playing my Pokemon games all night now =|




I got nostalgic and started playing my gold game only to find out the internal battery in the catridge died and it won't save


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I got nostalgic and started playing my gold game only to find out the internal battery in the catridge died and it won't save


Hey, thats weird. My Gold game doesnt save anymore either! =O
I still got Blue (i completed that a few years ago and havent played it since) and i wiped my Pokemon Yellow so i guess i could play that tonight =) I need to charge my SP though >_<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I got nostalgic and started playing my gold game only to find out the internal battery in the catridge died and it won't save


you should try to open it up and recharge it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> you should try to open it up and recharge it



i totally forgot games had batteries in them...
that sucks if you put them in time capsules...poor year 4000 people..


----------



## Countach (Jul 6, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> i totally forgot games had batteries in them...
> that sucks if you put them in time capsules...poor year 4000 people..




they never had a chance


----------



## ilabb (Jul 7, 2006)

Since this has regressed into a general Pokemon chat, was anyone else immature like me and named their Ditto "penis"?

The lady at the daycare would tell me "Your penis has grown by 10 levels!"

Hellll yeah.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 7, 2006)

^ lol never did that, but I name my Pokemon after products or something that is on television like my Treeko, I named it Geico.


----------



## Gaara06 (Jul 7, 2006)

the 3d is nice but im not gonna get it @_@


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 7, 2006)

wtf? battery died?!!!  that sucks balls.  I think I have to check my silver game now.  D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Hey, thats weird. My Gold game doesnt save anymore either! =O
> I still got Blue (i completed that a few years ago and havent played it since) and i wiped my Pokemon Yellow so i guess i could play that tonight =) I need to charge my SP though >_<



I don't know why, but my Yellow cartridge (which I've had much longer) still works and saves perfectly fine but my gold cartridge dies on me much sooner O_o

Well, name his next Treeco: Gecko State  

I hardly ever charge my SP. I only charge it when I want to use it to trasnsfer pokemon from my game to Pokemon Box (Gamecube storage). 

I just use my DS since I just end up playing Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red/Leaf Green anyways.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone else get the pokemon trading card game for gameboy?  I spent so long on that game..sooo sooooo long.  I built up a godly deck that rarely lost..then I played it so much that it overheated and wiped the memory ;_;  I lost all my cards and my uber deck D:  it always would wipe the memory if I played it too long.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Never played/bought the trading card game, but I'd imagine it would be a pain if all your hard earned work with down the drain due to a faulty or overworked battery -____-

I usually just stick to the actual games and avoid the card game, Snap, puzzle, pinball or anyother  game that's not the actual pokemon gaming experience.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 7, 2006)

I played snap too...I really loved that one.  Photographing mew in the end was a challenge back in the day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Snap kinda perplexed me, because I ddn't understand the point of playing it, if you didn't get to keep the pokemon xDD

Then again you couldn't catch any pokemon in the stadium game either and I had them D:


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 7, 2006)

It's a different type of capture.  Capturing them on film in cool poses which you have to try to coax out of them using different items and timing.  

It was challenging for me at the time, though I could probably whiz through the game now.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone seen these yet?



^Not too sure about this being real yet, but those pokes kinda look like the first two of those blurry ones.
Tenten FC 
^ Video at end of page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Anyone seen these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No..haven't seen those yet 

errmh...are the pics you posted their true size because I wanted a better closeup of the game covers  

and the animation looks pretty good.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 7, 2006)

The only sizes I've seen, most unfortunately.  They have it zoomed in a bit on serebii.net


----------



## ilabb (Jul 7, 2006)

Boxart: Could be official, who knows XD Looks cool, though.
Shadowed Pokemon: Definitely confirmed fake by Serebii.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> anyone else get the pokemon trading card game for gameboy?  I spent so long on that game..sooo sooooo long.  I built up a godly deck that rarely lost..then I played it so much that it overheated and wiped the memory ;_;  I lost all my cards and my uber deck D:  it always would wipe the memory if I played it too long.


I played the ROM  
Great game. I had some freakin awesome cards!



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but my Yellow cartridge (which I've had much longer) still works and saves perfectly fine but my gold cartridge dies on me much sooner O_o
> 
> Well, name his next Treeco: Gecko State
> 
> ...



=\ I was up at Inverness (A city near where i live) and i had ?60 with me. I had always wanted a gamecube (for the pokemon/mario game) and Gamestation were selling a new Gamecube, 2 controllers, memory card and Zelda for ?30!!!!!!!!! I wanted it sooo bad but i still needed to keep money for the cinema, bus ride home and food 

What does the pokemon box thingy do? lol

-----

Phosphorus wow, nice pics, im gonna go check out the video!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> =\ I was up at Inverness (A city near where i live) and i had ?60 with me. I had always wanted a gamecube (for the pokemon/mario game) and Gamestation were selling a new Gamecube, 2 controllers, memory card and Zelda for ?30!!!!!!!!! I wanted it sooo bad but i still needed to keep money for the cinema, bus ride home and food
> 
> What does the pokemon box thingy do? lol





> * Save up to 1,500 Pok?mon to a special Memory Card
> * Play Pok?mon Ruby or Pok?mon Sapphire on a television screen without the Game Boy Player
> * Includes custom Memory Card 59
> * Pok?mon Box provides a solution for players who have captured Pok?mon in their Game Boy Advance games but don't have enough space to keep them. Players can save up to 1,500 Pok?mon to a special Memory Card for Nintendo GameCube, more than three times as many Pok?mon as can be stored in a Pok?mon Ruby or Pok?mon Sapphire Game Pak. As you capture more Pok?mon, you can store them on a Nintendo GameCube Memory Card.
> ...



*cool perks:*

1. Catch all 200 or 202 Pokemon in Pokemon Ruby or Sapphire to select an
alternate frame in Adventure.
2. An unhatched Swablu that knows False Swipe is given to you at the start of the game.
3. An unhatched Zigzagoon that knows Extremespeed is given to you when you store 60 Pokemon.
4. An unhatched Skitty that knows Pay Day is given to you when you store 500 Pokemon.
5. An unhatched Pichu that knows Surf is given to you when you store 1,499
Pokemon.



I have close to 900 right now.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

What i find annoying is that if you REALLY want to complete the game to its fullest you gotta get all your pokemon to lvl 100. The only pokemon i have ever gotten to 100 was a Blastoise. The closest after that were pokemon in their 80s-90s


----------



## Deranged (Jul 7, 2006)

i never knew Box had those perks... ive gotta use it more...

Also, there are very few times when  would actually go to the trouble ofraising pokemon upto lv 100... i did that with my red for a few but i loved the gameplay of going through the mainstay of the games more


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> What i find annoying is that if you REALLY want to complete the game to its fullest you gotta get all your pokemon to lvl 100. The only pokemon i have ever gotten to 100 was a Blastoise. The closest after that were pokemon in their 80s-90s




I have about 40-50 different pokemon species that are level 100 right now sitting in my Pokemon box memory card. There from my ruby/sapphire and Leaf Green games. 

I also have about 10-15 level 50 pokemon that I won't level up because I use them for lvl 50 battle competitions.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmm i never did buy Ruby or Sapphire. I just played the ROM =\
I cant wait to get my Nintendo DS Lite and a few games!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Ruby and Sapphire were pretty good titles. They weren't ground breaking..(well, only if you like Pokemon Contests), but the Diamond/Pearl seem to bring up some pretty sweet features. Including expanding on Gold/Silver's Day and Night feature.


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I have about 40-50 different pokemon species that are level 100 right now sitting in my Pokemon box memory card. There from my ruby/sapphire and Leaf Green games.
> 
> I also have about 10-15 level 50 pokemon that I won't level up because I use them for lvl 50 battle competitions.





The only time I've got a pokemon to level 50+ was in Silver. 


<3 Houndoom


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 7, 2006)

..Someone stole my FireRed cartridge (along with the GBA) with all my lvl. 100, egg-move breed, favourite pkmn ... I'm even losing the desire of playing more...

but If I can get a Psyduck quickly in the new ones... I won't complaint anymore...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> The only time I've got a pokemon to level 50+ was in Silver.
> 
> 
> <3 Houndoom





Where's your pokemon Trainer pride?  

@Blind: That sucks...but I restarted my fire red game many times and it's fun each time I do it XDD

Then again I move my powerful pokemon to either Leaf Green or Pokemon Box


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> @Blind: That sucks...but I restarted my fire red game many times and it's fun each time I do it XDD
> 
> Then again I move my powerful pokemon to either Leaf Green or Pokemon Box




...yeah.. I guess i'll only start again... ... but I really liked my ID. number... 52525... very... poetic... or something like that...

...and nothing will bring back the only two shiny pkmn i found after 340 hours of play (both of them had wrong natures for their kind... but a shiny is a shiny...)...

...whoa!... i haven't noticed the new covers !...

I'm recovered!...


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Where's your pokemon Trainer pride?





It left when I started to build teams based on type advantages and stats.  


It came back somewhat recently though. I've playing FireRed.

<3 Ivysaur


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't gotten a shiny pokemon since my Gold/Silver days (shiny totodile )

Most of my hard earn specialor powerful pokemon are either on my Leaf Green or Box. But when Diamond/Pearl comes out, I plan to make one of those new cartidges my main cartridge.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 7, 2006)

i got some in my ruby... for some reason... after three sucessive playthroughs i encountered a shiny Makuhita... all in the same cave... the one on dewford island


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> It left when I started to build teams based on type advantages and stats.
> 
> 
> It came back somewhat recently though. I've playing FireRed.
> ...



That shouldn't be a reason to stop training your pokemon :S

and I went with the Bulbasaur evolution line in Leaf Green and Charmander for Fire Red. Yeah, I like staying within certain classifications xDD

as for Squirtle I restarted fire red....and got to the point where I could trade with my Leaf Green game and restarted it once again. and of course I breeded the heck out of them


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That shouldn't be a reason to stop training your pokemon :S




It was...I wouldn't train pokemon I liked (Scyther/Fearow) because they didn't have many type advantages like (Gyarados/Blazinken).  I was like Mokoyama from Yakitate Japan...except instead of beauty products, I went for statistics!  


But now...I am all better.  




> and I went with the Bulbasaur evolution line in Leaf Green and Charmander for Fire Red. Yeah, I like staying within certain classifications xDD



XD



> as for Squirtle I restarted fire red....and got to the point where I could trade with my Leaf Green game and restarted it once again. and of course I breeded the heck out of them




I wish emulators could trade. T_T


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Where's your pokemon Trainer pride?
> 
> @Blind: That sucks...but I restarted my fire red game many times and it's fun each time I do it XDD
> 
> Then again I move my powerful pokemon to either Leaf Green or Pokemon Box


I never really went over level 50   i didn't care about levels


----------



## Esupio (Jul 7, 2006)

Win, I just found out I have every pokemon on Gold except Pidgey
I'm off to get one now

god I can't believe I didn't have a pidgey

I got bored of fire red after the Pokemon League

and D/P look amazing <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> It was...I wouldn't train pokemon I liked (Scyther/Fearow) because they didn't have many type advantages like (Gyarados/Blazinken).  I was like Mokoyama from Yakitate Japan...except instead of beauty products, I went for statistics!



That doesn't excuse not training a couple of high level pokemon. Why not at least level up completely, your pokemon that had many type advantages? 

@Veggitto: I like having a roster of lvl 5, 25, 50 and 100 pokemon so I can take part in any tournament. If you never have lvl 100 pokemon, then you're pretty much at a disadvantage in any "anything goes/lvl 100" type battles.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish i bought Ruby or Sapphire. Im gonna go get the ROM again (i cant be bothered with Blue or Yellow and Gold doesnt save anymore


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> I wish i bought Ruby or Sapphire. Im gonna go get the ROM again (i cant be bothered with Blue or Yellow and Gold doesnt save anymore



That sucks. My Red/blue and yellow games all still saves but my gold is as good as dead. 

I never played any pokemon roms


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That doesn't excuse not training a couple of high level pokemon. Why not at least level up completely, your pokemon that had many type advantages?





Who said I didn't?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That sucks. My Red/blue and yellow games all still saves but my gold is as good as dead.
> 
> I never played any pokemon roms


No need if you already bought the game XD
You probably know what a ROM is but if you dont, its basicly someone dumped the game onto the internet and its playable on the PC using a Visual Boy Advanced Emulator. (GBA Emulator)

They have also tried out DS emulators but they are full of bugs and glitches. Very unstable.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Who said I didn't?




You said:



> The only time I've got a pokemon to level 50+ was in Silver.



 

@Nara: I play roms...(Streets of Rage, Sonic, TMNT IV), but I never bothered with pokemon games.


----------



## Esupio (Jul 7, 2006)

got my pidgey <3
I know have a complete pokedex on gold
god I feel nerdy


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You said:




Yeah? I said that I leveled them up...only in Silver though. I think. :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Yeah? I said that I leveled them up...only in Silver though. I think. :S




Yeah, which means you didn't level up (to lvl100) your other pokemon  in other games  

I would complete my gold game but dead internal battery >_<


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, which means you didn't level up (to lvl100) your other pokemon  in other games
> 
> I would complete my gold game but dead internal battery >_<





I've never leveled a pokemon up to 100.  


[Insert sad violin here]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I've never leveled a pokemon up to 100.
> 
> 
> [Insert sad violin here]




Exactly, which means you can't participate in all pokemon battles 

If I were to challenge you now in any of my games you'd be creamed without second thought. 

and for the rules...I don't know if we should allow pokemon with held items (i.e. Left overs )


----------



## Countach (Jul 7, 2006)

this brings me back to my lv100 dragon team( i love u dragonite)

and my all time faviote the six lv100 Scizors, all with their own unique ablitys, god other then dragonite, Scizor<3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That doesn't excuse not training a couple of high level pokemon. Why not at least level up completely, your pokemon that had many type advantages?
> 
> @Veggitto: I like having a roster of lvl 5, 25, 50 and 100 pokemon so I can take part in any tournament. If you never have lvl 100 pokemon, then you're pretty much at a disadvantage in any "anything goes/lvl 100" type battles.


I don't take part in any tournaments nor do i have people to battle


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Exactly, which means you can't participate in all pokemon battles




T_T






> If I were to challenge you now in any of my games you'd be creamed without second thought.




T___T




> and for the rules...I don't know if we should allow pokemon with held items (i.e. Left overs )




Umm...what are Leftovers? I know that they are valuabe...most people equip one to every pokemon they have...but I've never found one in the games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I don't take part in any tournaments nor do i have people to battle




That's a problem...but an NF wide tournament will change that very quickly  

I need to start thinking up some rules. *goes to his colosseum rules*

~single/double battles
~Lvl battles (20, 50, 100) O_O
~Whether to allow hold items
~Legendaries usage.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Exactly, which means you can't participate in all pokemon battles
> 
> If I were to challenge you now in any of my games you'd be creamed without second thought.



I cant wait to get Diamond or Pearl so i can beat you!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's a problem...but an NF wide tournament will change that very quickly
> 
> I need to start thinking up some rules. *goes to his colosseum rules*
> 
> ...


I did used to fight on this online pokemon simulator where you pick the pokemon and the moves


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Umm...what are Leftovers? I know that they are valuabe...most people equip one to every pokemon they have...but I've never found one in the games.




Leftovers allow you to recover a certain amount of HP per turn. As long you don't have full HP...you'll recover. I forget just how much HP


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I did used to fight on this online pokemon simulator where you pick the pokemon and the moves


Hmm was the the web based browser one? Or the really old Pokemon game for the PC that was on a disk


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> I cant wait to get Diamond or Pearl so i can beat you!!



I hope I meet you in the first round and dispatch without effort xD [/friendly jab] 

oh..and of course explosion isn't allowed when the person has only one pokemon left O_O


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Leftovers allow you to recover a certain amount of HP per turn. As long you don't have full HP...you'll recover. I forget just how much HP




Ohhhhh...nice. *nodnod*


----------



## azuken (Jul 7, 2006)

Which pokemon game do you guys think i should get.

Ive played them all but the green and red remakes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I hope I meet you in the first round and dispatch without effort xD [/friendly jab]
> 
> oh..and of course explosion isn't allowed when the person has only one pokemon left O_O


I had a pretty good team for that


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I hope I meet you in the first round and dispatch without effort xD [/friendly jab]
> 
> oh..and of course explosion isn't allowed when the person has only one pokemon left O_O


Damn, you took out the move i was going to do on you! lol j/k  

Man, im so excited about this tourny now. Hmm, i realllyyy hope they release it in the UK around November (if not im importing from America ) Also if its around November, thats a good excuse to ask my parents for a DS Lite and the new Pokemon game =D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Which pokemon game do you guys think i should get.
> 
> Ive played them all but the green and red remakes.


Fire red and Leaf Green are bascially the same. Of course each pokemon has a few exclusive species but it's not really a big deal


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Damn, you took out the move i was going to do on you! lol j/k
> 
> Man, im so excited about this tourny now. Hmm, i realllyyy hope they release it in the UK around November (if not im importing from America ) Also if its around November, thats a good excuse to ask my parents for a DS Lite and the new Pokemon game =D


Don't bet on it, you can expect it here middle 2007


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Which pokemon game do you guys think i should get.
> 
> Ive played them all but the green and red remakes.



I wouldnt bother getting another Pokemon game until Diamond or Pearl (unless you have the money ofcourse)

If you dont, i would just get the ROM or something.



			
				Vegitto-Kun said:
			
		

> Don't bet on it, you can expect it here middle 2007



Thats ok then. As long as it comes AFTER November, im fine.


----------



## azuken (Jul 7, 2006)

That still didnt anwser my question on which i should get....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Damn, you took out the move i was going to do on you! lol j/k
> 
> Man, im so excited about this tourny now. Hmm, i realllyyy hope they release it in the UK around November (if not im importing from America ) Also if its around November, thats a good excuse to ask my parents for a DS Lite and the new Pokemon game =D




If you're planning to buy the game in November it's most likely the Japanese version, seeing that the US version won't be out till 2007.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> If you're planning to buy the game in November it's most likely the Japanese version, seeing that the US version won't be out till 2007.


Yeah, i just had a weird thought in my head that it was coming to UK in September XD Then just found out its in Japan lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Yeah, i just had a weird thought in my head that it was coming to UK in September XD Then just found out its in Japan lol




If it were coming out that early, I would have pre-ordered mines a while ago. I'll have the Nintendo Wii way earlier than Diamond or Pearl. 

I also plan to get a DS lite when I buy Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## azuken (Jul 7, 2006)

I want something i can play on my DS. And im not strapped for cash right now.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> If it were coming out that early, I would have pre-ordered mines a while ago. I'll have the Nintendo Wii way earlier than Diamond or Pearl.
> 
> I also plan to get a DS lite when I buy Diamond and Pearl.


Yeah, i didnt like the design of the DS when it first came out but i still wanted it. Im glad the Lite came out and i held back on getting a normal DS. The lite is such a good improvement and Nintendo must be making a bomb.

Heh, so much for the PSP


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I want something i can play on my DS. And im not strapped for cash right now.




Well, if you really want, Fire Red and Leaf Green are good choices. There isn't much of a difference between the two versions, so you can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't want to buy any of the old games anymore after seeing pearl and diamond


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I don't want to buy any of the old games anymore after seeing pearl and diamond


Yeah, and to think i was gonna go buy ruby and sapphire XD
Im playing the ROM to ruby at the moment lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Diamond and Pearl won't be out till next year. And if someone wants a pokemon game now...then Fire Red and Leaf Green are really the only choice at the moment.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Diamond and Pearl won't be out till next year. And if someone wants a pokemon game now...then Fire Red and Leaf Green are really the only choice at the moment.


I didnt really like them 2 that much. I mean, big deal, they added the newer pokemon to it. I didnt really go any further than the first gym lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Too bad the ds cant trade pokemon though >> what the hell was nintendo thinking


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> And if someone wants a pokemon game now...then Fire Red and Leaf Green are really the only choice at the moment.



But FireRed/LeafGreen lacks Totodile.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Too bad the ds cant trade pokemon though >> what the hell was nintendo thinking


o.O u cant trade pokemon???
Wow, does that mean you have to have one of those box thingys to transfer now then?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> But FireRed/LeafGreen lacks Totodile.




I have an army of totodiles in both games (fire red and leaf green)

Capture croconaw in Colosseum and breed the heck out of it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> o.O u cant trade pokemon???
> Wow, does that mean you have to have one of those box thingys to transfer now then?


The DS lacks the ability to connect to a other DS or GBA to trade pokemon, it doesnt have the wire/wireless connect thingy


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I have an army of totodiles in both games (fire red and leaf green)
> 
> Capture croconaw in Colosseum and breed the heck out of it




Not everyone can trade. x2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Not everyone can trade. x2




Not my problem 

I have two GBASP's, Nintendo DS, Pokemon Box, Colosseum, XD, and R/B/Y/G/SRu/Sa/Emerald/FR and LG. 

I want to be the best breeder/collector


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Not my problem
> 
> I have two GBASP's, Nintendo DS, Pokemon Box, Colosseum, XD, and R/B/Y/G/SRu/Sa/Emerald/FR and LG.
> 
> I want to be the best breeder/collector





No Crystal?



*ponders the existance of pokemon x human relations because of your breeding dream*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> No Crystal?



It's the only third version game I didn't buy. I loved yellow and Emerald was okay, but Gold and Silver was more than enough for me. 




> *ponders the existance of pokemon x human relations because of your breeding dream*


*tries to erase mind of horrible doujins*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

o.o where does all teh money come from!?!
=O Kira is in teh black market!


----------



## Nico (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira. How far are you up to in that goal?  

*assists Bass*  

Hopefully the game will have more breeding options.


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> It's the only third version game I didn't buy. I loved yellow and Emerald was okay, but Gold and Silver was more than enough for me.




So which one is the best? In your opinion?





> *tries to erase mind of horrible doujins*




There're doujins of it?  *hasn't seen a doujin with pokemonxhuman...hentai yes but never doujins*




			
				NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Kira is in teh black market!



Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> o.o where does all teh money come from!?!
> =O Kira is in teh black market!




Long story 

The fact that I have $2,000 monthly income, no bills and currently not working shouldn't make anyone suspicious v_v

@Bass: Best game is Pokemon Yellow (story closer to the anime and Pikachu follows you around )

But Gold is pretty much tied with it:

Cool Rival who happens to be a thief
Best game music
Kanto+Johto
16 gym badges
Battling Red's lvl 70+ pokemon


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Long story
> 
> The fact that I have $2,000 monthly income, *no bills *and currently not working shouldn't make anyone suspicious v_v




Who the fuck are you? A superhero?!  




I kid, I kid. ^_^




> @Bass: Best game is Pokemon Yellow (story closer to the anime and Pikachu follows you around )



Story...anime...HAH...HAHAHA...and Raichu's better. 




> But Gold is pretty much tied with it:
> 
> Cool Rival who happens to be a thief
> Best game music
> ...




16 gyms? *goes to find a rom for Gold*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Kira. How far are you up to in that goal?
> 
> *assists Bass*
> 
> Hopefully the game will have more breeding options.


How cant they have more options, its either mate or not mate O_O

ANd kira im interested on the couplings in those doushinji XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Who the fuck are you? A superhero?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure wish I could do this forever  

But one day I'll have to actually earn a living...but not this year xDD




> Story...anime...HAH...HAHAHA...and Raichu's better.


-_____-

Pikachu>Raichu v_v

Pikachu refused to evolve in Yellow xDDD




> 16 gyms? *goes to find a rom for Gold*



How far did you get in your silver game if you didn't know about the Kanto gyms? O_o

and PokemonXHuman doujin...I seriously didn't keep the doujin...I'll send it to you or veggitto if I find it again :S


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Haha, I find doushinji like that rather funnY XD


----------



## Bass (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I sure wish I could do this forever
> 
> But one day I'll have to actually earn a living...but not this year xDD



lol





> -_____-
> 
> Pikachu>Raichu v_v
> 
> Pikachu refused to evolve in Yellow xDDD




Lies! While Raichu fails for not offering ANY benefit for evolving, it's sooo cute.  




> How far did you get in your silver game if you didn't know about the Kanto gyms? O_o



I stoped after defeating the Elite 4. Add that to going through the game with no guides and you have a unfinished quest. 




> and PokemonXHuman doujin...I seriously didn't keep the doujin...I'll send it to you or veggitto if I find it again :S




No thanks. I learned my lesson from a Bleach doujin...hollows..


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I sure wish I could do this forever
> 
> But one day I'll have to actually earn a living...but not this year xDD
> 
> ...


Pikachu does pwn Raichu. I think Raichu looks weird lol..

3min late but i got my new avvy and siggy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Lies! While Raichu fails for not offering ANY benefit for evolving, it's sooo cute.



Raichu looks big and awkaward looking -____-

Pikachu is much more Kawaii





> I stoped after defeating the Elite 4. Add that to going through the game with no guides and you have a unfinished quest.



That's why you keep on playing =/


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Raichu looks big and awkaward looking -____-
> 
> Pikachu is much more Kawaii



...and don't forget Light Ball's effect ...

a Volt Tackle with that... XD...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...and don't forget Light Ball's effect ...
> 
> a Volt Tackle with that... XD...



and the fact that Surfing Pikachu is cooler than Surfing Raichu 

I don't know about Pichu...since I haven't gotten the egg yet.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone remember the old safari park you were able to buy tickets from and then go in and catch Pokemon? (Also where you got the golden teeth and found the SURF TM)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the old safari park you were able to buy tickets from and then go in and catch Pokemon? (Also where you got the golden teeth and found the SURF TM)



Yeah, the storyline is basically the same in fire red and Leaf green up until the 7th Gym Badge battle...(that's where you can start side quests to the first few islands)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Yeah, the storyline is basically the same in fire red and Leaf green up until the 7th Gym Badge battle...(that's where you can start side quests to the first few islands)


O RLY? I never knew that. I thought it was just the normal Pokemon but with newer species.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Too bad the ds cant trade pokemon though >> what the hell was nintendo thinking



Where did you hear that...? I'm pretty sure you can trade, and I think this site shows that you can trade w/ the GBA versions. Action Figure: Misaki


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 7, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Where did you hear that...? I'm pretty sure you can trade, and I think this site shows that you can trade w/ the GBA versions. Action Figure: Misaki


How does that show anything?

I am talking about trading from a DS +firered to a GBA +leafgreen

You cant, the trade cable doesnt fit and the wireless isn't WIFI


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> How does that show anything?
> 
> I am talking about trading from a DS +firered to a GBA +leafgreen
> 
> You cant, the trade cable doesnt fit and the wireless isn't WIFI


@.@ Gah, I just confused myself.

-ahem- Yeah, I know that. What's that have to do w/ anything anyway?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> O RLY? I never knew that. I thought it was just the normal Pokemon but with newer species.



Nah....it's a remake on the classic series. There are changes toward the latter part of the game where they introduce the 7 islands (9 if you get those special event tickets) and some Johto pokemon. And it allows you to have access to the national dex if you follow through on a certain errand/task.


----------



## Bass (Jul 8, 2006)

Oi, oi! Anyone know how to use Gamesharks/cheats on a rom?


I wanna get a Scizor in FireRed but I don't know how to work the cheat thing.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> How does that show anything?
> 
> I am talking about trading from a DS +firered to a GBA +leafgreen
> 
> You cant, the trade cable doesnt fit and the wireless isn't WIFI



It's been confirmed that you can trade between the GBA generation and D/P through one DS (it has slots for both GBA games and DS games).

So you'll be able to trade from old games and you only need one DS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> It's been confirmed that you can trade between the GBA generation and D/P through one DS (it has slots for both GBA games and DS games).
> 
> So you'll be able to trade from old games and you only need one DS


(sigh) once again IM TALKING FROM GBA TO DS  

now you need to 2 GBA to trade between 2 GBA games


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> It's been confirmed that you can trade between the GBA generation and D/P through one DS (it has slots for both GBA games and DS games).
> 
> So you'll be able to trade from old games and you only need one DS



You'll be able to trade between your old GBA games and Diamond and Pearl given that you have a DS 

They said the games...not the actual system O_O

You would still need two DS's. The only difference is that second DS can be half-way around the world thanks to wi-fi


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You'll be able to trade between your old GBA games and Diamond and Pearl given that you have a DS
> 
> They said the games...not the actual system O_O
> 
> You would still need two DS's. The only difference is that second DS can be half-way around the world thanks to wi-fi


wait so i cant put in a GBA game and Pearl and directly trade like that?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> wait so i cant put in a GBA game and Pearl and directly trade like that?




If you have a DS you can use Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red/Leaf Green and trade with Diamond/Pearl. So, the answer is yes, you can trade directly between the two games as long as their is a DS involved.


----------



## Bass (Jul 8, 2006)

Just ignore me...*mopes around*




			
				Bass said:
			
		

> Oi, oi! Anyone know how to use Gamesharks/cheats on a rom?
> 
> 
> I wanna get a Scizor in FireRed but I don't know how to work the cheat thing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> If you have a DS you can use Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/Fire Red/Leaf Green and trade with Diamond/Pearl. So, the answer is yes, you can trade directly between the two games as long as their is a DS involved.


awesome i wonder how their make that work o_O, pokemon pearl on the top screen fire red on bottom?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> awesome i wonder how their make that work o_O, pokemon pearl on the top screen fire red on bottom?




Nani...:S

my mistake...I mean you still need two DS's to trade with. I thought you meant if the older games would be compatible with the new ones. Just like the previous games, you'll need to weither trade with another person who has a DS or take the search worldwide and find someone whose willing to trade (via wi-fi)

@Bass: ignoring is just another form of saying "we don't know" :S


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 9, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Just ignore me...*mopes around*



Are you using Virtualboy? 

Oh yeah, here's some speculation pictures of the three pokemon:



I think the purple one and the pink one are hawt XD
From: me?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 9, 2006)

Those look very abnormal for starters. The grass one doesn't look like a Grass type at all.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 9, 2006)

They may not be starters, but they're still hawt. I want the 15th to come sooner -_-


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2006)

> Oi, oi! Anyone know how to use Gamesharks/cheats on a rom?
> 
> 
> I wanna get a Scizor in FireRed but I don't know how to work the cheat thing.



Yeh there is a tab that says cheat, click on that. Then click on cheat list window opens up, click on gameshark, paste your code in and enable it. Something of the sort, if you want to search for the codes through the emulator i don't know that, if you have the codes from online paste them in, though when i put the code in, i usually put in all the codes they give at once, im not sure they don't work if you only use one set, for me anyway.

Still i wouldn't really use it, if you do, save the game, not like how you normally would save the state, so if it fucks up you can reload to an earlier position. When i used it before, it screwed with my name, the time and Latias was the only thing to appear.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Nani...:S
> 
> my mistake...I mean you still need two DS's to trade with. I thought you meant if the older games would be compatible with the new ones. Just like the previous games, you'll need to weither trade with another person who has a DS or take the search worldwide and find someone whose willing to trade (via wi-fi)
> 
> @Bass: ignoring is just another form of saying "we don't know" :S


I am dissapointed
I am fuckign dissapointed fucking money hungry nintendo forcing me to get 2 DS's


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I am dissapointed
> I am fuckign dissapointed fucking money hungry nintendo forcing me to get 2 DS's




Or...you could hope that someone else has the pokemon you want and trade them via wi-fi. But if you want to trade between your own two game catridges then you need two DS's. I plan on buying the DS Lite with Diamond and Pearl so I'll have two DS' (old and new) when I buy the games. I already have two GBASPs


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2006)

Hm, i plan on getting a ds light, i need to shift my clunky ds to someone, i will probably sell it to my brother for about £50 that way it is still in the house somewhat.

i could trade it in and get a ds light for about £60 but i make more money selling it to my brother.

In anycase Vegtio, do none of your freinds own a ds?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Or...you could hope that someone else has the pokemon you want and trade them via wi-fi. But if you want to trade between your own two game catridges then you need two DS's. I plan on buying the DS Lite with Diamond and Pearl so I'll have two DS' (old and new) when I buy the games. I already have two GBASPs



Same here. Though it's kinda pointless for me to get a DSL (I just really, really want a pink one) 'cuz my mother has one, my aunt, 3 of my cousins, and 1 of my friends.

Edit: Oh yeah, does anyone know of any good pokemon forums? Besides Serebii.net? A lot of the people there are starting to turn out to be pricks (to me anyway).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm the only person in my family who has a DS. Everyone else has a PSP. I have a PSP as well, but no one else wants a DS  

So, I'm getting a DS lite when the games out. Of course, I'll have to use Pokemon Box with my GBASP and then move the cartidge over to my DS and then trade. Kind of lenghty but pokemon box only works with GBASP.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2006)

I saw the freakin ds light in the shop, for £100, do you know how dam tempting it was to actually take my card and buy it, so dam tempted, god that thing looks nice, dam.

I will get it before the year is done, for sure, and i will shift my ds now to my brother or sister. Its like when i saw it, it made my ds look like a useless brick.

Anyway, back on the game, how they announced any starters yet?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I saw the freakin ds light in the shop, for ?100, do you know how dam tempting it was to actually take my card and buy it, so dam tempted, god that thing looks nice, dam.
> 
> I will get it before the year is done, for sure, and i will shift my ds now to my brother or sister. Its like when i saw it, it made my ds look like a useless brick.
> 
> Anyway, back on the game, how they announced any starters yet?




No official word on the starters yet.

However, one of the Diamond/Pearl pokemon (not a starter) makes it's grand entrance in next week's episode (in Japan) *Perappu* 

As for the DS Lite, I'm not in a rush, so I can wait till D/P are released to get mine


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'm the only person in my family who has a DS. Everyone else has a PSP. I have a PSP as well, but no one else wants a DS
> 
> So, I'm getting a DS lite when the games out. Of course, I'll have to use Pokemon Box with my GBASP and then move the cartidge over to my DS and then trade. Kind of lenghty but pokemon box only works with GBASP.



Haha, I'm the only one that has a PSP in my family. XD

I wonder if they're going to have special DS' for D/P


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 9, 2006)

Omg I have almost every pokemon game going, when does it actually come out, someone has probably answered this already but I don't know. It looks amazing, I can't wait.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 9, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hm, i plan on getting a ds light, i need to shift my clunky ds to someone, i will probably sell it to my brother for about ?50 that way it is still in the house somewhat.
> 
> i could trade it in and get a ds light for about ?60 but i make more money selling it to my brother.
> 
> In anycase Vegtio, do none of your freinds own a ds?



I havent been in GAME recently..Are they still doing that DS Lite for ?60 deal?


----------



## Frieza (Jul 9, 2006)

I saw the boxart. I was impressed. Best boxart for a pkmn game ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> Omg I have almost every pokemon game going, when does it actually come out, someone has probably answered this already but I don't know. It looks amazing, I can't wait.




It will be out in Japan in Late September. As for the U.S. release it will be out sometime 2007 (I'm hoping first quarter). 

As for the in-game video it has been posted in here (a few days ago) but it's probably been buried under all these posts so it's perfectly fine posting the link again.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 9, 2006)

> I havent been in GAME recently..Are they still doing that DS Lite for £60 deal?



Yeh they are, i was hoping for a cool £50 the £60 is what stopped me trading in, funny how £10 made the diffrent 

The uk always gets screwed over, i predict the game will be out in about april time. Anycase i will buy that game, one of the few things i am saving for, that on top of the ps3 and wii, looks like i am gonna have to work a lot.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 9, 2006)

I see,i was going to do that deal too but there are too things that stopped me: 
1.I have the U.S Hot Rod Red Nintendo DS and they will not except an imported system
2.My birthday is on the 7th of August,only a month away so i wil just get the DS Lite then.Also i plan to buy the japanese version of Diamond or Pearl due to the fact i can read Japanese


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Haha, I'm the only one that has a PSP in my family. XD
> 
> I wonder if they're going to have special DS' for D/P


None in my family has any console


----------



## Nico (Jul 9, 2006)

Is anyone else but me likes the music from the game? 

Phosphorus: There is Pokecommunity and PE2K

Has anybody seen this?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone know a website that stocks copies of Pokemon Wonderland magazine or a site that has a huge selection of Japanese magazines?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> I see,i was going to do that deal too but there are too things that stopped me:
> 1.I have the U.S Hot Rod Red Nintendo DS and they will not except an imported system
> 2.My birthday is on the 7th of August,only a month away so i wil just get the DS Lite then.Also i plan to buy the japanese version of Diamond or Pearl due to the fact i can read Japanese




1. I wouldn't trade in a imported DS at my local store, so I understand that.

2. My birthday's August 6th and I'm thinking about a DS Lite then but I'm not really in a rush, so it's a wait and see thing for me.

I'm tempted to get the imports, but since I'm buying both Diamond and Pearl when the U.S. version hits stores...it might see a bit redundant on my part.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> 1. I wouldn't trade in a imported DS at my local store, so I understand that.
> 
> 2. My birthday's August 6th and I'm thinking about a DS Lite then but I'm not really in a rush, so it's a wait and see thing for me.
> 
> I'm tempted to get the imports, but since I'm buying both Diamond and Pearl when the U.S. version hits stores...it might see a bit redundant on my part.


i will never get a japanese import for gameslike pokemon O_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> i will never get a japanese import for gameslike pokemon O_O




because it's an RPG that requires dialouge? O_O

It takes me a bit longer to get through than the U.S. version but I do eventually figure out what the heck there saying


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> because it's an RPG that requires dialouge? O_O
> 
> It takes me a bit longer to get through than the U.S. version but I do eventually figure out what the heck there saying


how can you even understand anything o_O


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> how can you even understand anything o_O




trial and error and FAQ's  

This combination has never failed me. I maybe slowed down but I eventually figure it out.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if Gameshark codes really work on Emerald because i want to get to Faraway island.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> trial and error and FAQ's
> 
> This combination has never failed me. I maybe slowed down but I eventually figure it out.


I just want to be able to read without having to go to sites

I will most likely import the american version


----------



## Nico (Jul 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun: Same

I one played red in jap.  Good but Diamond and Pearl will be harder.

The pokemons games have the same plot and the questions mostly. 



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> 1. I wouldn't trade in a imported DS at my local store, so I understand that.
> 
> 2.* My birthday's August 6th* and I'm thinking about a DS Lite then but I'm not really in a rush, so it's a wait and see thing for me.
> 
> I'm tempted to get the imports, but since I'm buying both Diamond and Pearl when the U.S. version hits stores...it might see a bit redundant on my part.


Really? O_o;

Leos unite.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I just want to be able to read without having to go to sites
> 
> I will most likely import the american version




I always wondered how many versions of pokemon games come out. I know that  Japan, U.S., Australia and Europe each get there own version. But I only hear about Japan and the U.S. for the most part. Makes me wonder if Europe gets there version the same time we do. 

@Hayashi:August seems to be filled with tons of birthdays on NF


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I always wondered how many versions of pokemon games come out. I know that  Japan, U.S., Australia and Europe each get there own version. But I only hear about Japan and the U.S. for the most part. Makes me wonder if Europe gets there version the same time we do.
> 
> @Hayashi:August seems to be filled with tons of birthdays on NF



Maybe us leo's should create a Leo FC eh?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I always wondered how many versions of pokemon games come out. I know that  Japan, U.S., Australia and Europe each get there own version. But I only hear about Japan and the U.S. for the most part. Makes me wonder if Europe gets there version the same time we do.
> 
> @Hayashi:August seems to be filled with tons of birthdays on NF


japan = first
america = second aka 3-4 months after japan
europe = 3-4 months after america


----------



## Nico (Jul 9, 2006)

When Diamond and Pearl is released hopefully a walk through is made before it comes to the US.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 9, 2006)

AM3 said that Pokemon Diamond and Pearl would be released on 28th September.This could be true but then it might not be since the article was recently removed from the sight.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2006)

I have no doubt that we'll have a walk through before it comes to the U.S. A lot of people who play the imports will provide FAQs. And Serebii is pretty helpful in some of the FAQ's months before the U.S. version comes out. 

As for the date...it's still suppose to come out this fall in Japan. The date maybe just a few weeks to a month off from the projected date.


----------



## DD-K (Jul 9, 2006)

eh there are so many of these games. I'm satisfied with what I already got


----------



## Nico (Jul 9, 2006)

I need to catch up on my japanese then.

Americian tour?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 9, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Is anyone else but me likes the music from the game?
> 
> Phosphorus: There is Pokecommunity and PE2K
> 
> Has anybody seen this?




Ooo. That vid has some screens I haven't seen before.

And thank you for the forums. I'll check them out. The memebers of serebii.net have turned out to be a bunch of faggoty (is that a word? XD) pricks.

Eee? And what's this? Lickitung (sp?) has an evolution! ..Oh snap. It's fake.


----------



## kusari-gama77 (Jul 10, 2006)

another cool thing that they should do is let you customize your character. that way every time you go to the pokemart you can also buy clothes and poke items.


----------



## kusari-gama77 (Jul 10, 2006)

or they could also let you pick what kind of trainer you want to be. like a bird train or a cool trainer or even a fishermen.


----------



## Countach (Jul 10, 2006)

i need some advice, i realy what all the leagondarys firered has to offer(because i want to trade with D/P and i CRAVE a deoxys), but i dont feel like spending 400 bucks to fly to japan, so im thinking of droping 20 on a gameshark to get to the islands, should i not do this because it could screw my game, or is it the safe and cheapest way to get the rare pokemon


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2006)

whats with the male trainer's hat... it looks gay from those screens.

this is a "might buy" for me and if it's online then its probably a "must buy"

any news of touch screen innovation yet?


edit:  holy shit i thought there was 1 page but theres 28!  ...if i missed a lot of info too bad im not reading that


----------



## ilabb (Jul 10, 2006)

The game will definitely be online to an extent (battling and trading).

About the touch screen, I think that it'll be used to navigate menus/Pokedex/choose attacks, etc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2006)

If they allowed customization of characters and such...that would be one step closer of one day having a more expansive pokemon RPG experience. Right now the online experience will probably be confined to battling and trading but who knows what the future may bring later down the road.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 10, 2006)

And plus there might be the return of Pokemon Contests. Yes the ones where ou have to make your Pokemon pretty. >_>


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 10, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> If they allowed customization of characters and such...that would be one step closer of one day having a more expansive pokemon RPG experience. Right now the online experience will probably be confined to battling and trading but who knows what the future may bring later down the road.



Hasn't it been confirmed that you can chat w/ your friends too? Lol.. That'll suck for people that add little annoying 8-year-olds to their friends XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> And plus there might be the return of Pokemon Contests. Yes the ones where ou have to make your Pokemon pretty. >_>




If they added more rounds where you can actually battle I wouldn't mind it. I love the contest format in the anime. If the game actually followed the anime format it would otally be kick-ass  

@Phosphorus: I'm not sure if that's feature been confirmed but if it is, it would be awesome as well.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 10, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> If they added more rounds where you can actually battle I wouldn't mind it. I love the contest format in the anime. If the game actually followed the anime format it would otally be kick-ass
> 
> @Phosphorus: I'm not sure if that's feature been confirmed but if it is, it would be awesome as well.



Ooo. How does the contest format go in the anime? And is there anyway to get the sub online?

Yeah, awesome until you get little kids screaming 'ZOMG IM GUNNA PWN YOU N00B!! LOLZ.' XD I'd probably cuss them out and then get reported to nintendo.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 10, 2006)

Many thanks! Those are nice gif's by the way. I'll have to get some episodes with Arcanine/Pidgeot/Houndoom/etc to make my own. 

On another note. I just love the prickery of the Serebii.net members. And I just keep making up new words XD 



			
				Rasengan said:
			
		

> Well, first please speak good english and use good grammer.
> 
> Second...AnnaCorners...don't use unessecary Smilies..
> 
> aNd then my last comment is...this could be possilble but who knows...it is a good Idea...in some cases but mabye having them look like Milotic would be very weird and I wouldn't want to catch Feebas! And Feebas is hard to find...so I don't think it would happen...



God damn do I LOVE people like that. Can't use English/grammar for shit and then go tell other people that they need to speak it.


----------



## ShadouKaibutsu (Jul 10, 2006)

this game seems interesting i might get it l8r


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Many thanks! Those are nice gif's by the way. I'll have to get some episodes with Arcanine/Pidgeot/Houndoom/etc to make my own.
> 
> On another note. I just love the prickery of the Serebii.net members. And I just keep making up new words XD


Hmmh...I haven't been part of that community in awhile...so i can't tell how it's changed. The only threads I post in is "show your desktops" xDD

But all in all if they made the game mode moreso like the anime...pkmn contests would be a lot more enjoyable.




> God damn do I LOVE people like that. Can't use English/grammar for shit and then go tell other people that they need to speak it.



Did that happen here or Serebii? :S


----------



## ilabb (Jul 10, 2006)

It happens everywhere XD

On Serebii prickiness: I'm usually a prick to the people who are pricks or the stupid mini-mods everywhere trying to suck up and say "OMFG THIS THREAD NEEDS TO BE CLOSED OR PUT INTO GAMEPLAY IDEAS BECAUSE IT'S ABOUT THE GAME LOL!!!!"

I really hate those forums.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2006)

I like pokemon anime, games, ect...but when people try to micromanage everything and make the topic less fun and  inviting, it really gets irritating. I've had issues with starting threads there and such, but I eventually went back to lurker status after a few brushes with the staff >_>

Serebii website is still the spot for anime and game info...the forums on the other hand....O_O


----------



## Gunners (Jul 10, 2006)

People in general when you build your line up do you go for the stat beast that have most potential, or what you generally like?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 10, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> It happens everywhere XD
> 
> On Serebii prickiness: I'm usually a prick to the people who are pricks or the stupid mini-mods everywhere trying to suck up and say "OMFG THIS THREAD NEEDS TO BE CLOSED OR PUT INTO GAMEPLAY IDEAS BECAUSE IT'S ABOUT THE GAME LOL!!!!"
> 
> I really hate those forums.



I do too. So someone makes a repeat thread. And like 8 people reply going "zomg are you stupid have you not searched? This needs closed." -_- It makes me realize how much I love NFF. I LOVE YOU GUYS!! -love-


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 10, 2006)

...ummm... I don't know if someone asked before... but...

there will be pokemon that will _*only*_ appear in the current versions (LG/FR, Emereald, Ru/Sa) and not in D/P?

like..." if you want a Bellsprout, trade it from LeafGreen"...

cause i like to get my traded pokemon from different people... in the old classic way...

and sometimes I have no time to go to the place where trainers met here... yeah.. I know... "buy the versions you need and trade"... well... i don't want to... that's not the original idea...


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 11, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I like pokemon anime, games, ect...but when people try to micromanage everything and make the topic less fun and  inviting, it really gets irritating. I've had issues with starting threads there and such, but I eventually went back to lurker status after a few brushes with the staff >_>
> 
> Serebii website is still the spot for anime and game info...the forums on the other hand....O_O



Yes... I can see that the staff seem like pricky ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as well. And Blind Itachi, I know not


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...ummm... I don't know if someone asked before... but...
> 
> there will be pokemon that will _*only*_ appear in the current versions (LG/FR, Emereald, Ru/Sa) and not in D/P?
> 
> ...




D/P won't house every single species :S

You need LG/FR/Emerald and Ry/Sa to complete your collection. But thanks to DS Wifi you won't neccessarily need every version. All you need is an internet connection and your all set to go.(every single pokemon is at your finger tips, providing someone wants to trade with you xDD) 

Just find someone with D/P who have those certain obtain species/types. For example, I have every single copy (Ru/Sa/FR/LG and Emerald as well as Pokemon from Colosseum and XD). I plan to move all of them to D/P games. 

And let's say you wanted a Charmander but can only find it in the Fr/Lg games. But I already have it in my D/P game. I could easily trade it to you via WiFi. Meaning you don't need to have every single version. Just find someone in this world who has the missing species your looking for xDD


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 11, 2006)

If only Nintendo made a free pokemon MMORPG on the Wii to complement Diamond/Pearl. They would get tons of money. Plus it would be the most kickASS game in the universe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2006)

The whole MMORPG thing has been mentioned many times...and everything I bring it up, I get shot down with these reason

"It would be too expensive and most fans (little kids) wouldn't be able to afford it."


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 11, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> D/P won't house every single species :S
> 
> You need LG/FR/Emerald and Ry/Sa to complete your collection. But thanks to DS Wifi you won't neccessarily need every version. All you need is an internet connection and your all set to go.(every single pokemon is at your finger tips, providing someone wants to trade with you xDD)
> 
> ...



...Xp... I'm so stupid... I totally forgot about the WiFi :S... *kicks himself in the head*


...thanks for pointing this out... I wonder if special events (like Mistery gift) will be made in this way too...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 11, 2006)

> "It would be too expensive and most fans (little kids) wouldn't be able to afford it."



Thats a dumb reason (I'm not saying *you're* dumb btw). If Nintendo do it like Guild Wars (Buy the product and never pay monthly) then they'll do fine.

Anyways I must sleep, my eyes are burning.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Thats a dumb reason (I'm not saying *you're* dumb btw). If Nintendo do it like Guild Wars (Buy the product and never pay monthly) then they'll do fine.
> 
> Anyways I must sleep, my eyes are burning.




Hey, I'd kill for a MMORPG, the thing is will Nintendo ever go in that direction for  this franchise? 

They're still raking in the money for the games (billion dollar industry)...so, will a MMORPG make more than enough money to justify the work going into it?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 11, 2006)

A MMORPG would be awesomee. >> I just wouldn't want to pay for it..


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 12, 2006)

(Oh noez!! I'm double posting!!) 

Hey hey! New scans are out!


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a TON of new from Serebii.net.
Pokemon Diamond and pearl are  out in Japan on September 28th.
The two legendaries are called Diaruga and Parukia.
3 new Pokemon have been revieled named: Dorapion,Pachirissu and Chierimu.
Tamanta(pre-evolve of mantine) is a Water/Flying type.
Team GoGo from Pokemon Ranger are the new bad guys.
The basement of Pokemon Centres is where all the Wi-Fi stuff will go on.
A totally new anime series will be made based on the adventures of the female character of the games in the Diamond and Pearl universe.
Oh and the Box art has ben revieled.
click on the links for images i have found.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arekusu Hiru (Jul 12, 2006)

Ooooo

I'm going to get Diamond!!

Any news on the english release date?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 12, 2006)

^Same here. Diaruga is the shit. So is Pachirissu. And as for an English release date.. So far I haven't seen anything but speculation.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

Im going to import Pearl from Japan.And get Diamond when it hits Europe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> I have a TON of new from Serebii.net.
> Pokemon Diamond and pearl are  out in Japan on September 28th.
> The two legendaries are called Diaruga and Parukia.
> 3 new Pokemon have been revieled named: Dorapion,Pachirissu and Chierimu.
> ...




Nani? 

There's no word if the current characters will make a return next season 

So, Satoshi and Co. might not come back ;___;

I like new characters but this feels like it just came out of left field or something. 

And Serebii mentioned the new enemies are called "Team Galaxy"...where did GoGo come from? O_o


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

Have the legendarys been mentioned yet? If so could someone put a picture link up please 

Btw are there any badASS pokemon like Rayquaza in it?(sp?)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> ...That sounds waaaay to complicated...




What is basically says about Manafi is that it will be available only through a special Nintendo event kinda like how Mew, Celebi and Deoxys are...

The rest seems pretty simple to understand.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

That Pokemon better be dam powerful then.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

Who else is importing Diamond or Pearl from Japan?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

Hopefully it'll be a worldwide release.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

Hopefully but i wouldnt count on it.I mean they may be a small chance but......meh...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 12, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Who else is importing Diamond or Pearl from Japan?



not import, per se, but I will play them


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Hopefully it'll be a worldwide release.




Well, the game will be out September 28th, 2006 in Japan, but won't be out in the U.S. until 2007, so it won't be a worldwide release. However, maybe the European version will be out the same time as the U.S. release


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

Im going to Import Pearl i think.Ive been waiting for this game for so long and between the time it was announced and now,i have learned a sufficient amount of Japanese.So i might aswell.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 12, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Im going to Import Pearl i think.Ive been waiting for this game for so long and between the time it was announced and now,i have learned a sufficient amount of Japanese.So i might aswell.



Pokemon games aren't necessarily hard to play in Japanese if you know little Japanese since there is no kanji. But that's what makes it hard too....no kanji means confusion


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2006)

My beloved Silver doesn't save anymore!  And my old save is gone.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Well, the game will be out September 28th, 2006 in Japan, but won't be out in the U.S. until 2007, so it won't be a worldwide release. However, maybe the European version will be out the same time as the U.S. release


It wont since the gay french and german atleast demand it to be translated in their language >>


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 12, 2006)

A lot of what people are posting on wikipedia just based on serebii forum speculation is...not right.....

If people read the screenshot captions in the corocoro scans...you'd know a lot more about each newly announced Pokemon- - - like Cherimu's ability to change shape when it's sunny


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> A lot of what people are posting on wikipedia just based on serebii forum speculation is...not right.....
> 
> If people read the screenshot captions in the corocoro scans...you'd know a lot more about each newly announced Pokemon- - - like Cherimu's ability to change shape when it's sunny


cherimu is who?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

What pisses me off is that in the U.K we have to wait for games while they get translated into other European Languages.The American and English versions of Games have no difference between them,so why not release the game in the U.K before France,Germany and Italy.etc.
Australia get games before the U.K and have the same games rating system as us and the same PAL signal and its just the American game with PAL on it and a PEGI rating system.Why cant England get the same thing.Its annoying.Its like saying,Oh japan is in Asia so we cant release the game into japan until its been translated into Chinese and Korean...Its stupid and annoys me sooo much.Who cares if Germany and Italy or whatever have to wait a few extra months to get the game translated into thier language,it shouldnt stall the Release of the game in a country that already has the game translated into its language.


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> cherimu is who?


I would guess the Fire-type starter.


----------



## Ram (Jul 12, 2006)

How many Pokemon are they going to have this time around?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 12, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I would guess the Fire-type starter.



just go here 
and see the newly announced pokemon

I'm trying to edit some of the stuff that's been posted based purely on speculation, since a lot of facts are in the corocoro scans


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

As usual and extra 85+ monsters.


----------



## Gene (Jul 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> cherimu is who?





And Cherimu is a grass type.


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, thanks, Yoshi!  Reps.

Check your PM box too.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

> What pisses me off is that in the U.K we have to wait for games while they get translated into other European Languages.



DS is region free, so just import it


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2006)

^Seconded.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah but its a bit more expensive and not everyone wonts to import or knows where to import so its kind of unfair if you know what im saying.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah I guess so. Europe is the worst for computer games.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 12, 2006)

My local shop will have the game in US, it did for metroid so a big game like this is almost certain, the thing is i might wait, i prefer the white case they dish out in the uk, they a bigger and more hard wearing in a lot of regards.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

> My local shop will have the game in US



Care to name the shop?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah,name it,is it in Kent?I live in Kent.I must know this store.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll just wait for the U.S. version to officially arrive. I plan to buy a DS Lite with both games so, having some extra time to get the money together will help a great deal. And besides with the Wii coming out before the end of '07, I'd rather put my money into that first, then worry about Pokemon D/P w/ a DS Lite.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 12, 2006)

Argh. Now I'm going to need a DS.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Argh. Now I'm going to need a DS.



That's not neccessarily a bad thing. 

I love my DS and as much of a leap as that was over teh GBAsp the DS Lite seems to be quite a leap as well...(improvement-wise). 

You'll probaby be wondering how you could have ever played with the older systems xDD

Plus...that means, you haven't played any online DS games =O 

Pokemon D/P + WiFi= Gold ^_^


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope you'll be able to do tag team battles with a friend by your side, that'll be cool.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> I hope you'll be able to do tag team battles with a friend by your side, that'll be cool.




Weren't 4-way tag battles an option in the previous incarnations O_o


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

No like, 1 of ur pokemon and 1 of ur friends vs 1 of another person and another 1 of another. :S

Omg random thought, imagine 8v8 in a rumble


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> No like, 1 of ur pokemon and 1 of ur friends vs 1 of another person and another 1 of another. :S
> 
> Omg random thought, imagine 8v8 in a rumble



That's what I was thinking of. 

Isn't that a tag battle? ...wait, I'm thinking of a double battle >_>

but what format are you then asking about O_o

I need a little explanation :sweat


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

lol i dunno how to explain it. Like in Ruby/Sapphire.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 12, 2006)

This is awesome, Diamond and Pearl are being released in Japan on my birthday XD


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 12, 2006)

If you know japanese then good for you


----------



## RamenLover (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahhhh...too many different monsters!! Last game I played was Pok?mon Gold, it had something like 250 on, now there must be over 1000 or something..I never heard most of these..

Looks great though, might get a DS and rekindle my pok?joy!


----------



## Nico (Jul 12, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Argh. Now I'm going to need a DS.


That may not be too hard. XD

DS Lite is out now so it may be at a lower price. If you really don't need it then I   suggest a few weeks before Diamond and Pearl is released here.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 12, 2006)

Importing Pearl and then gonna buy Diamond when it reaches the US, while my sister buys the English Version of Pearl.  The perfect plan to satisfy my hunger =3


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 12, 2006)

First pichu then plusle and Minun and now Pachirisu
Does _every_ generation need a new pikachu? Although I must admit it is cute.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2006)

[Q-R] Amaenaideyo!! Katsu!! Special (DVD WMV9 704x396 30fps CBR)
Link removed

Some more infomation if you want it .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Rock Paper Scissors No Jutsu
> Poster
> 
> Some more infomation if you want it .



Great to hear about the the Wi-Fi services. Although why cap he friends code at only 32? O_o

meh...so trading and battling will be possible. And although the game won't be out here until 2007, I can already start thining about a tourny


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 13, 2006)

Eww.  32 friend codes. Sucks =P Especially when you're in a clan.

-psst- Anyone want to join a D/P clan like thing? We need members.


----------



## Nico (Jul 14, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Eww.  32 friend codes. Sucks =P Especially when you're in a clan.
> 
> -psst- Anyone want to join a D/P clan like thing? We need members.


Sure.

The legendaries looks decent. I'm gonna guess steel and ice for their types.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

> Care to name the shop?


<insert area name>Gameshop. Lol, in broad i am unspecific on the area i live, but i doubt it is near you. Put it this way the game shop is not high time more self set up. You are better going to self set up shops if you are looking to get it, all else fails ebay is your freind.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 14, 2006)

If there is a dragon/steel type, it is probably gonna be THE BEST! Steel cancels out all dragon's weaknesses and dragon cancels out steel's weakness.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 14, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> If there is a dragon/steel type, it is probably gonna be THE BEST! Steel cancels out all dragon's weaknesses and dragon cancels out steel's weakness.


That would be a good pokemon to have but a real pain in the ass to fight/catch.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 14, 2006)

Are there gonna be special abilities in these games as well? You like Flygon having levitate.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> If there is a dragon/steel type, it is probably gonna be THE BEST! Steel cancels out all dragon's weaknesses and dragon cancels out steel's weakness.




If that ever were to happen it would probably be a ledgendary that will be banned from tourny play xDDD


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

Lol it would be broken as hell, i don't know why legendarys are banned, you know what you are doing and you can take them out kinda easily. Then again i guess they have raw strength which could screw you up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

Strenght-wise legendaries can be a pain...and armed with the right equipment (left-overs, white herb, etc...) can be even harder to beat. Plus, if you take away their weakness, to certain attacks that could have been super effective, it becomes really unfair.


----------



## Seany (Jul 14, 2006)

Well the new pics an info are good. I dunno about the new pokemon though, does anyone else feel alittle letdown by them? 
To me i think their looks are becoming abit strange. I mean compare these new ones to the originals, and you'll see what i mean. The originals to me, did look like normal animals, well most of them. And i liked them that way =)
Theres still gonna be plenty more  new ones though, so i'm sure there will be plenty that look fine.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jul 14, 2006)

I am so getting a DS and the games now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

I haven't made a decision on the new pokemon designs just yet. Especially since  there are much more yet to be revealed. I remember thinking the Gold/Silver pokemon were weird and a huge letdown and once again when Ruby and Sapphire came into the picture. After awhile they just seem like they really belong there.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

> Strenght-wise legendaries can be a pain...and armed with the right equipment (left-overs, white herb, etc...) can be even harder to beat. Plus, if you take away their weakness, to certain attacks that could have been super effective, it becomes really unfair.



Yes that would be highly cheap, but if they have a weakness, like zapdos on the last using the right one can seriously screw with them, but good people can make them godly level XD

I don't use legendaries anyway, well when i got to emerald, i like lugia so i used it, up to the last moment of blue i used a normal squad then stuffed it with metwo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't mind using legendaries if it's anything goes rules. Because even then, you have to have the right set of legendaries to win, if your facing another opponent with an army of legendaries. And most of the legendaries do have some kind of weaknesses. Even mewtwo is prone to dark type attacks, (even though it isn't as damaging as it could be). But if someone were to remove Mewto's weakness to dark type attacks then it might be a serious problem xDD


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

^^ Yeh lol, in the blue days he was kinda broken i beleive. But in general i don't use Lengendaries anymore im not sure i prefer the ones which i raise from scratch. Also if paired up right it can make it a two thing show. Like with silver i cruised through the elite 4 with Typlosion and Lugia, though i had feraligator i rarely used him.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 14, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> The legendaries looks decent. I'm gonna guess steel and ice for their types.






Apparently we're suppose to get info on the starters in the next few hours. I hooope.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 14, 2006)

Really?As in Pictures or just names?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't knoow. Some people are saying in Pokemon Wonderland, other people are saying in the Jungle thing or something or the other.  I just wanna know.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> ^^ Yeh lol, in the blue days he was kinda broken i beleive. But in general i don't use Lengendaries anymore im not sure i prefer the ones which i raise from scratch. Also if paired up right it can make it a two thing show. Like with silver i cruised through the elite 4 with Typlosion and Lugia, though i had feraligator i rarely used him.




In gold and silver, I avoided using legendaries the first few times around and only done so when facing Red. I was kinda impatient and didn't feel like raising my pokemon levels high enough to deal with Red's level 70+ group xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, but the event will be going across Japan  
From what I heard it's going to be a local event rather than an international one, Wifi or not.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 14, 2006)

This is way off topic but Nice narutimett Hero 3 animation OVA avatar.Have you got the game?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 14, 2006)

Cool.Buy i a Japanese PS2 like i did.They are cheap now.And i just this minute pre-ordered the Japanese version of Pearl from Play-asia.Now the wait is on


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Cool.Buy i a Japanese PS2 like i did.They are cheap now.And i just this minute pre-ordered the Japanese version of Pearl from Play-asia.Now the wait is on




Too many expenses on my end. 

I pre-ordered the D.O.N battleDome game for Gamecube from play-asia, which should come out at the end of July. Plus, I plan to pre-order the Nintendo Wii. And when I do buy my copies of Diamond and Pearl, I also plan to buy a DS Lite. So, I don't know if I can afford any more expenses, with my limited budget


----------



## Aman (Jul 14, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Too many expenses on my end.
> 
> I pre-ordered the D.O.N battleDome game for Gamecube from play-asia, which should come out at the end of July. Plus, I plan to pre-order the Nintendo Wii. And when I do buy my copies of Diamond and Pearl, I also plan to buy a DS Lite. So, I don't know if I can afford any more expenses, with my limited budget


Why pre-order the Wii? They won't run out. ^_^

Or wait, it's the _Wii_, that console that's taking over our homes! 

*looks for pre-orders*


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 14, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Cool.Buy i a Japanese PS2 like i did.They are cheap now.And i just this minute pre-ordered the Japanese version of Pearl from Play-asia.Now the wait is on



 Just think about something else and the time will fly by. Don't forget you have to share with us as well.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I'll wait for the US version. When is the official US release date?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 14, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I think I'll wait for the US version. When is the official US release date?



We know not. Some people are speculating December, others March.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 14, 2006)

Yea I heard early 2007 >_>. Im hoping at least late Dec. or early Jan.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 14, 2006)

My Wii fund is sorted now i think.Ive put it in a Jar in a seperate room and willl not touch it.I also pre-ordered D.O.N.Im afraid im spending too much at the moment.Maybe i should slow down just in case i need more for Wii.
Ive got a Job though which is good.Paper round  
And yes i will share my Pearl experiences on this thread when i have the game.I want to make a video of it.Although i dont know how im going to get the camera to stand still while i play the game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Why pre-order the Wii? They won't run out. ^_^
> 
> Or wait, it's the _Wii_, that console that's taking over our homes!
> 
> *looks for pre-orders*




I wish pre-orders were out now xDD

But I'll settle for a bundle pack (a bunch of games and other extras)

And the D/P games won't be out until at the earliest 1st quarter 2007, I'm guessing  a March release, but it could be earlier.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 14, 2006)

It seems Diaruga will make an appearance in the New Pokemon Ranger films which debuts in Japan tomorrow.Also the DS Head set which will be used in Diamond and Pearl is out on the 24th of September.
Apparently Diaruga is the Time ruling Pokemon and Parukia is the Lord of Space...Omoishiroi desu


----------



## Aman (Jul 14, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I wish pre-orders were out now xDD
> 
> But I'll settle for a bundle pack (a bunch of games and other extras)


They are out at some stores.  The official ones aren't out yet though, but they'll come anytime.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 14, 2006)

Chi...i Need to know what these starters are....But unfortunatley there are no scans.Is it Pokemon Wonderland 8 that is revealing the starters or CoroCoro because im sure CoroCoro is out already because i saw it in the Japan Center Bookstore


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 14, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I wish pre-orders were out now xDD
> 
> But I'll settle for a bundle pack (a bunch of games and other extras)
> 
> And the D/P games won't be out until at the earliest 1st quarter 2007, I'm guessing  a March release, but it could be earlier.



That's when they release in Japan? 

Yaaay now I have to wait!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 14, 2006)

Hopefully I can get it on my birthday (April)


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Apparently we're suppose to get info on the starters in the next few hours. I hooope.



No news then? Thanks for getting my hopes up.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> That's not neccessarily a bad thing.
> 
> I love my DS and as much of a leap as that was over teh GBAsp the DS Lite seems to be quite a leap as well...(improvement-wise).
> 
> ...



WiFi...That means. Like. None of those expensive wireful things, right? Sweet!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> That's when they release in Japan?
> 
> Yaaay now I have to wait!



The Japanese release will be in late September. We just have to wait a bit longer for the US release  


@Am?thσn: Mario Kart DS has been helpful in getting me use to playing online Nintendo games, so, when D/P comes out I'll be really looking forward to it. Plus, since it's online it will be possible to organize a NF tourny fot the game


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> @Am?thσn: Mario Kart DS has been helpful in getting me use to playing online Nintendo games, so, when D/P comes out I'll be really looking forward to it. Plus, since it's online it will be possible to organize a NF tourny fot the game



Get out! *Pushes like Jerry Seinfeld or Elaine Benes* That sounds sick. D: Are DS's expensive?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Get out! *Pushes like Jerry Seinfeld or Elaine Benes* That sounds sick. D: Are DS's expensive?




Not really. But I reccommend getting a DS Lite, which is a much improved version of the Nintendo DS (smaller, brighter screen, etc...) 

I plan to buy a DS lite when I buy Diamond/Pearl, but for the time being I'll stick with my regular DS. 

You can buy a used DS for less than $100.

But what puzzles me is the fact that both the DS and DS lite cost the same, new :S ($129.99)


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2006)

> @Amæthσn: Mario Kart DS has been helpful in getting me use to playing online Nintendo games, so, when D/P comes out I'll be really looking forward to it. Plus, since it's online it will be possible to organize a NF tourny fot the game




Yes my owning can reach all new hights XD.



> But what puzzles me is the fact that both the DS and DS lite cost the same, new  ($129.99)



Lol what fool in their right mind would do something that stupid, shit i am prepared to sacrifise more money to get a ds light.

When this game comes out, i don't know i have a feeling it will be great. Like how big the ds is, i feel they will go all out to make this game worth the wait.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, that is weird. It's not the best money grabbing tactic; everyone will just grab the lite. XD

So how's pokemon gonna work with two screens now? o.o


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2006)

It's amazing how Nintendo still wants to make as much money as they possibly can from their normal DS systems xD

But the good thing is that the DS lite wasn't made to be more expensive. 

and as for the dual screens, they have mentioned how the screens will be utilized, I just can't find the link


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Now that the person on the last page mentioned that we were supposed to learn about the starters today, I wish we had that information. Was it just a rumor? XD


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Haha, am I the only one who noticed something amusing about this picture?  [/Perverted]


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 14, 2006)

snoph said:
			
		

> psychic pokemon need to regain their former power like in the first game


Those were the days =)


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 14, 2006)

Eee.  <-- Check this shit out. 


Oi, there hasn't been any new news.  I want new news.


----------



## Nico (Jul 14, 2006)

Ashley.

Roronoa Zoro FC


----------



## Gene (Jul 14, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> So how's pokemon gonna work with two screens now? o.o





Thanks to Pokemon Palace for the pictures.

The lower screen will basically be used for menus and such.

@ Phosphorus - lol I remember trainer cards. I used to make them.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Oi, there hasn't been any new news.  I want new news.



Oi. You're making me want new news. ;_;


----------



## Nico (Jul 14, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Oi. You're making me want new news. ;_;


Um........
Boxes Shown
TV series of Diamond and Pearl
New Electric Mouse pokemon and a few more.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Um........
> Boxes Shown
> TV series of Diamond and Pearl
> New Electric Mouse pokemon and a few more.



Eh, that's old already.


----------



## Nico (Jul 14, 2006)

Erm..............

I'm only one person okay. >_>


----------



## Seany (Jul 14, 2006)

Just saw 3 new pics. It looks sweet as hell. I don't mind the new pokemon now =), they just fit well


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 14, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Haha, am I the only one who noticed something amusing about this picture?  [/Perverted]


LOLOLOL!! I wouldnt have noticed that either if you didnt say.


----------



## Nico (Jul 15, 2006)

*wonders if he is the only one that notices that the Scizor is *female*?*


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 15, 2006)

This game seems to be pretty interesting. Imight get it when it comes out, should be good.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 15, 2006)

im geting pokemon pearl.the pokemon in the cover looks awesome!


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 15, 2006)

Some new info has been revieled yet again today.An evolution of Electabuzz has been revieled it seems(or just a look alike).
Also some new Videos have surfaced.2 of them are very short in battle videos and one is where you bump into your rival.Im starting to think that Rukiaro may not be a legendary now.I dont know why,i just do.
Im going to pick up a copy of CoroCoro and Pokemon Wonderland 8 today so ill scan the pages in for later


----------



## ilabb (Jul 15, 2006)

To add to mangekyou_slayer's claim: 

It's a Diamond and Pearl commercial! For a split second you can see what appears to be an Electabuzz evolution, and it looks very awesome XD

I hope it gains the fighting type finally.


----------



## Aman (Jul 15, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> *wonders if he is the only one that notices that the Scizor is *female*?*


                     .


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone know when the starters are to be revieled?My patience is wearing thin


----------



## ilabb (Jul 15, 2006)

No one knows, unfortunately. Probably some time in August.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 15, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the starters are to be revieled?My patience is wearing thin



Mine as well. XD

And the Scizor is a tranny, obviously.


----------



## Seany (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow that electabuzz evolution looks sweet!!!


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 15, 2006)

That commercial is sexy. Is that a green DSL in that vid? If so, then ZOMGFTWBBQ!  I want a green DSL. ;-;


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2006)

Electobuss evo? Does anyone know if the starters are limited to Water/fire/leaf, like i remember at some point they said they were experimenting somewhat. Imagine having a dragon type at the very start,   then again it sort of worked that way for me, just traded over.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant wait for the games to come out


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok, i think you should be able to design your character, clothes, hair style and skin colour, it sucks and sucks having to put my name down and role play as a white character, * clears throat*.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 15, 2006)

Doesnt bother me i have to play as a white character,even if i do put my name down


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck. The commercial is just too damn awesome. I can't stop watching it. XD I love the begining.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2006)

> Doesnt bother me i have to play as a white character,even if i do put my name down



It was slight sarcasm , though i would be happy if they put that feature down, i don't know it would just give a little change.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2006)

In terms of character design, I prefer the female character over the male character. It's just that his hat is slightly disturbing  

Then again since my days with Ruby/Sapphire. I always chose the male character for one version and the female character for the other version. 

I.E. 

Ruby-Male
Sapphire-Female
Fire Red- Male
Leaf Green-Female

Right now Leaf Green is my main game cartridge, so my main character is Green (female) of course


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 15, 2006)

Awee. Fuck. The green DSL isn't green, it's ice blue.  Damn these colors on my monitor.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2006)

I want to get the navy blue one, dam that looks nice, i will probably get the white ds though, or maybe the  black if i was some rich guy i would buy every colour.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 15, 2006)

im getting the white one or that navy blue can decide yet?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 15, 2006)

Definatley white for me.I wonder how you get that limited edition Pikachu one


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 15, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Definatley white for me.I wonder how you get that limited edition Pikachu one




...Limited edition Pikachu one? Oooo... I haven't seen that.

I guess I'm going to have to stick with pink (they better bring that god damn color over here) since I can't get my f'n green DSL.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 15, 2006)

How did you get that Pokemon trainers card?I want one


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 15, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Then again since my days with Ruby/Sapphire. I always chose the male character for one version and the female character for the other version.



You buy both versions?  ......coughrepetitioncough

Some thoughts on that commercial:
I do hope that new Electabuzz lookalike is his evolution and it is part fighthing, though usually when you have a physical type and special attack pokemon type combination, one kind of attack suffers....so his sp. attack might...and already does

It's good that for once, aside from Sableye, we get to see the incorporation of the title of the game into some Pokemon. Diaruga and Parukia contain diamond and pearl energy inside of them~~, and of course their names begin with the sound of diamon and pearl


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 15, 2006)

I made it . I can make you one, too. Just give me the infoo.

Pokemon/trainer sprites/http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites.html
Backrounds/http://www.serebiiforums.com/showpost.php?p=2341525&postcount=16


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 15, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> I made it . I can make you one, too. Just give me the infoo.
> 
> Pokemon/trainer sprites/http://www.pokemonelite2000.com/sprites.html
> Backrounds/http://www.serebiiforums.com/showpost.php?p=2341525&postcount=16



Thank you Phosporus,ill try to make one,if i cant ill give you my details.
Again thank you


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good. 



> I'm not afraid of tomorrow,
> I'm only scared of myself, feels like my insides are on FIRE and I'm looking through the eyes of someone else... Someone else...



SR 71. =)


----------



## Aman (Jul 15, 2006)

Pics of the electabuzz look alike?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Pics of the electabuzz look alike?



wikipedia is your friend


----------



## Aman (Jul 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> wikipedia is your friend


Thanks. <3

I have to admit, I was expecting something betterlooking.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 15, 2006)

*It* looks weird.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> wikipedia is your friend



Looks like the evolved form of Electabuzz. It looks alright.

Hmmm I don't if I should post the scan of the new Legendary Pokemon... >__>;;


----------



## brian197 (Jul 15, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> *It* looks weird.



it looks awesome to me!


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 15, 2006)

It looks weird and cool at the same time.

Heey, do you guys think I should make a trainer card request thread?


----------



## brian197 (Jul 15, 2006)

that sounds cool.i had one then it got tireing.i have one of my examples in my sign.


----------



## Gene (Jul 15, 2006)

An evolution for Electabuzz? If that's true then we can be expecting an evolution from Magmar and Jynx as well.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 15, 2006)

Techno said:
			
		

> An evolution for Electabuzz? If that's true then we can be expecting an evolution from Magmar and Jynx as well.



i dont know about jynx but i can see a Magmar one.


----------



## Bass (Jul 15, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Heey, do you guys think I should make a trainer card request thread?



If you did, I'd request one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> wikipedia is your friend




ummh..Damn. 

That has to be one of the coolest pokemon evolutions I've seen in quite awhile. Makes me wonder what else is in store for this game in terms of evolutions.


----------



## Bass (Jul 15, 2006)

Electric/Fighting, anyone?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Electric/Fighting, anyone?




For some reason that combination doesn't impress me. O_O
It would have needed to be a dual type that would cover one another's weakness  

Plus no movesets have been confirmed 

and it looks like that series with that girl will run in conjucture with the main series and not replace it *breathes sigh of relief*


----------



## Nico (Jul 15, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Electric/Fighting, anyone?


A electric pokemon weakened by psychic pokemon. I can't see it happen.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 15, 2006)

Or a fighting Pokemon not weak to flying 

Practicality be damned. If GameFreak cared about typings, they wouldn't have made the monstrosity that is Magcargo and his 4x ground and water weakness.


----------



## Bass (Jul 15, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> For some reason that combination doesn't impress me. O_O




You rather it be Electric/Ground? Maybe it could be the only Electric type that could effect Rock/Ground types?




> Plus no movesets have been confirmed



A 1-5 electric attack? All the other types have them. Bullet Seed...Rollout...etc...




> and it looks like that series with that girl will run in conjucture with the main series and not replace it *breathes sigh of relief*




Damn it! *commands Rhydon to use Takedown on you for bad news*  

How do you know?


----------



## ilabb (Jul 15, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> You rather it be Electric/Ground? Maybe it could be the only Electric type that could effect Rock/Ground types?


Lanturn is sad


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I made the request thread. Request away  here


----------



## Bass (Jul 15, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Lanturn is sad




Wasn't Lanturn Water/Electric?


----------



## Nico (Jul 15, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Or a fighting Pokemon not weak to flying
> 
> Practicality be damned. If GameFreak cared about typings, they wouldn't have made the monstrosity that is Magcargo and his 4x ground and water weakness.


Well there's Rukario for that. Fighting=Weakened by flying. Steel=Not weakened. Thogether. Regular.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

what about fire/grass?


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

NEVER!

I just can't imagine it that way.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

why not.i can already imagine it.


----------



## Bass (Jul 16, 2006)

Why not? We got Water/Ground and Fighting/Psychic.


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

2 opposing types being mixed and how it qould look. It would make sense with SunnyDay and Solarbeam though. Though Ho-ho is just like that since it can learn more grass moves that any fire pokemon in the game. If they was mixed their weakness would be. Flying and Rock.

Bass:Those are 1 phyiscal type mixed with a special type. Fire and Grass are 2 special types. I would make some weakness/reistance changes.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

they already have a Flying and Rock pokemon


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Aerodactyl, yes. He would be the ultimate pokemon to defeat that type. Also, I said that their weakness would be  both of those types.


----------



## Bass (Jul 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Bass:Those are 1 phyiscal type mixed with a special type. Fire and Grass are 2 special types. I would make some weakness/reistance changes.




Ahh...*nods*


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Ahh...*nods*


Bass agrees? D:

*feels special*


----------



## ilabb (Jul 16, 2006)

They even have a flying and ground Pokemon in Gligar 

I really want a fire/water Pokemon, just for principle if nothing else. Same with fire/ice XD


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

ahh.....im confuse but if you say so.


----------



## Bass (Jul 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Bass agrees? D:
> 
> *feels special*





Hm? You thought otherwise?


----------



## ilabb (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't see a problem with mixing two elemental types. It's kinda cool, really. We have water/electric, water/grass, water/ice... why not more elemental combos? XD

You know an electric/fire would be awesome looking, weaknesses aside.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

they should make a new type.


----------



## azuken (Jul 16, 2006)

Can somone zip pokemon emerald and fire red with a VBA and send it to me? PLEAEASE!!!!

Also, Wonder who the new pokemon in the 'Add Item' screen shot on serebii.

Here it is:


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2006)

Game looks good, i'm playing firered when i get some time. I like those games, good on the go.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

i cant think of a new type...........


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Hm? You thought otherwise?


Yeah...



			
				brian197 said:
			
		

> ahh.....im confuse but if you say so.


o_o;

I can simple whatever you were confused with.

ilabb:True. Also it could be the stats. Laturn has a low defense that most water pokemon.Elemental combos are good. They just need to mix right.

If the were to makea new combo type. It would be best at Bug/Dark. I could just picture that working perfectly. >_>


----------



## ilabb (Jul 16, 2006)

It's been confirmed that no new types will be made :/

The only reason they would is to balance... which really isn't an issue anymore now that Psychic is take care of >.>


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> It's been confirmed that no new types will be made :/
> 
> The only reason they would is to balance... which really isn't an issue anymore now that Psychic is take care of >.>




i know but i still think about it..........


----------



## Bass (Jul 16, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> Can somone zip pokemon emerald and fire red with a VBA and send it to me? PLEAEASE!!!!
> 
> Also, Wonder who the new pokemon in the 'Add Item' screen shot on serebii.
> 
> Here it is:





Uploading now.


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

If there would be a new type I would best agree with Light. But more based on sunlight and are perferably catachable in the day. Their weakness would be. Bug, Dark. Their strong points would be. Ice and Fighting and they would be reistant anginst Steel.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> If there would be a new type I would best agree with Light. But more based on sunlight and are perferably catachable in the day. Their weakness would be. Bug, Dark. Their strong points would be. Ice and Fighting and they would be reistant anginst Steel.



i thought about that too.but its going to be long intill they make a new type


----------



## azuken (Jul 16, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Uploading now.



Thanks Bass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Damn it! *commands Rhydon to use Takedown on you for bad news*
> 
> How do you know?



Because people have been probably complaining and flooding Serebii these past few days so they wanted to quell the crowd and made a little statement about the upcoming series. xDD



> A 1-5 electric attack? All the other types have them. Bullet Seed...Rollout...etc...



I always hated using those types of moves. 



> You rather it be Electric/Ground? Maybe it could be the only Electric type that could effect Rock/Ground types?


If it were to use ground type moves then I wouldn't see a problem with it if it used ground type moves v_v


----------



## ilabb (Jul 16, 2006)

I was thinking of a light type too. Dark could be super effective against it, but light could be super effective right back (a yin yang effect). It could also be super effective against water (just to give water a bit less of an advantage >.> it makes sense too, with evaporation... kinda. Light can create heat.) and weak to poison (they need more use ).

However, it'll probably never happen. Ever. :/


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I was thinking of a light type too. Dark could be super effective against it, but light could be super effective right back (a yin yang effect). It could also be super effective against water (just to give water a bit less of an advantage >.> it makes sense too, with evaporation... kinda. Light can create heat.) and weak to poison (they need more use ).
> 
> However, it'll probably never happen. Ever. :/


That would make sense with defeating water. Dark>Light

Or a sky type involing the clouds.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I was thinking of a light type too. Dark could be super effective against it, but light could be super effective right back (a yin yang effect). It could also be super effective against water (just to give water a bit less of an advantage >.> it makes sense too, with evaporation... kinda. Light can create heat.) and weak to poison (they need more use ).
> 
> However, it'll probably never happen. Ever. :/



yea but they might make it in the 5th generation of pokemon.but its going to take about 3 years or more.


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Please look a few pages back.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

ahhhh!!!!!!!! my ho-oh and celebi are gone from my fire red!!!!! nooooo!


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 16, 2006)

This could be pure speculation and Forum rant but i heard that Grass,Water and Fire may not be the Primary types of the Starters this time around.If so i wonder what they will be.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> This could be pure speculation and Forum rant but i heard that Grass,Water and Fire may not be the Primary types of the Starters this time around.If so i wonder what they will be.



where did you hear it from?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 16, 2006)

I from my Japanese friend.Also and it was on a post in this forum from a guy with a Kabuto Avatar i think.

Who has seen those Figures of parukia and Diaruga?They look awsome.If Pokemon Center japan dont ship to this country then ill have to look for one on Ebay.Those things kick ass.


----------



## Aman (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like this game is gonna be huge.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll wait for an official confirmation in regard to the starter types.


----------



## Bass (Jul 16, 2006)

After looking at this....I'm starting to think it might be Electric/Dark.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 16, 2006)

I highly doubt that they'll change the starter types... and I hope I wasn't the one you heard it from XD

Although it'd be cool to have a physical type triangle in rock/fighting/flying, though.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Looks like this game is gonna be huge.



It's even gonna be hueger since you can transfer your Pokemon from Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald to your DS. 

Too bad I lost my Ruby!


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

This will most likely be the biggest game due to the newest systems to use it and the options.

The starters are hopefully better looking. Hopefuly the grass starter will have decent attacks.


----------



## Aman (Jul 16, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> It's even gonna be hueger since you can transfer your Pokemon from Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald to your DS.
> 
> Too bad I lost my Ruby!


I still have mine. 

I hope.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2006)

All the pokemon I raised and devleoped will not go for naught. I stored them in Pokemon Box for this very occassion...but I might want to fill it up before hand so I can get my surfing Pichu


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

i want to see how the region looks.


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

We have already seen a bit of it. I wonder what the name of it will be though.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 16, 2006)

^ You mean Shinou?



			
				D-T said:
			
		

> It's even gonna be hueger since you can transfer your Pokemon from Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald to your DS.
> 
> Too bad I lost my Ruby!




I washed my Sapphire.


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh yeah. -_-

Wait ins't it Shino?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 16, 2006)

Shinou or Shino. U is silent.


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

You just had to pwned me. Did you. ;;


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 16, 2006)

Shino's a pokemon???  Its probably bug type isn't it?


----------



## Countach (Jul 16, 2006)

am i the only one who thinks the new legendarys dont look like pokemon, they dont have that pokemon feel to them

ps. on hour 7 of hunting down shiny dratini


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Shino is the name of the region. 

Countach: One of the legendaries does remind me of a yu-gi-oh card now that you mention it. O_o


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jul 16, 2006)

the only new pokemon game ive heard of to be coming out soon is mystery dungeon.  i think i might get it just to see what its like to play as a pokemon.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 16, 2006)

I've never ever encounted a shiny pokemon, cept that red Gyarados in Gold.


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

*has caught a Shiny Nidroan,Golduck*

That's it. >_>


----------



## Countach (Jul 16, 2006)

this will be my prize


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> this will be my prize


Doesn't look right. D;

I wonder how the shiny pokemon in Diamond and Pearl will be.


----------



## Countach (Jul 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Doesn't look right. D;
> 
> I wonder how the shiny pokemon in Diamond and Pearl will be.



the black dragonite is the king of the dragon world, its secound in commond is this




once i get my dratini i'll spend a week trying to get it for my dragon team


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 16, 2006)

there is a black dragonite?
and that thing is not a dragonite
not that thing is a dragonite


----------



## Countach (Jul 16, 2006)

Silver_knight said:
			
		

> there is a black dragonite?
> and that thing is not a dragonite



check the last page


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Err Silver_knight: The Charizard is what Countach said what was second in command.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 16, 2006)

nvm...... still y are the blk!!!!
and i saw a blk requaza...


----------



## Countach (Jul 16, 2006)

the last page as in the page before this page


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

A black Rayquaza. That's a shiny one.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Countach (Jul 16, 2006)

yea but i dont count legendarys because they are easier to catch as shinys then any other pokemon because of their set locations, it's just a matter of saving and restarting


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 16, 2006)

wait a shiny _*BLACK*_Dragonite.....


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 16, 2006)

hello.........


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

A bit offtopic.

I wonder if a manga series will be made of the series.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> A bit offtopic.
> 
> I wonder if a manga series will be made of the series.


There is already a manga series based on the games and series


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> A bit offtopic.
> 
> I wonder if a manga series will be made of the series.


I would hope that they would


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> There is already a manga series based on the games and series


I'm refering to Diamond and Pearl. I'm aware of manga series made from the other series. But if there is a Diamond and Pearl ,please show me.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 16, 2006)

Something needs to be explained here I think XD

Every encounter you come across has a 1/8000-ish chance to be off-color, this is called a shiny. The shiny form of Dragonite, Rayquaza, and Charizard happens to be black.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 16, 2006)

I want a Black Blaziken. 

I hope the new starters look cool like the 1rst and 3rd generation.


----------



## Nico (Jul 16, 2006)

What about the second generation. 

I wonder how the Gym Leader will be.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> We have already seen a bit of it. I wonder what the name of it will be though.



they said the name already.its shinou.i want to see how all the new attacks are.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> What about the second generation.
> 
> I wonder how the Gym Leader will be.



None of the 2nd Generation starters looked cool. Okay Totodile looked decent but the evolved forms were ugly.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> None of the 2nd Generation starters looked cool. Okay Totodile looked decent but the evolved forms were ugly.



yea.they didnt look cool.........


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 16, 2006)

Blastoise, Venasaur, and CHARIZARD were fucking badasses.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 16, 2006)

I have the original version, not the english version. Its so weird 0.0. I can take a pic and show you guys if you want.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 16, 2006)

Hoooo shit.

here
Some crazy stuff is going down. Check it out.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 16, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Hoooo shit.
> 
> here
> Some crazy stuff is going down. Check it out.



what is it!!!!!! i cant see it.when i go there it closes the window.........


----------



## ilabb (Jul 16, 2006)

Bulbanews said:
			
		

> On the 3rd floor of the Pokémon Garden, on the Yahoo! Kids official Pokémon Diamond and Pearl website, is the GameFreak development room. In the room are virtual representations of the Battle Director Shigeki Morimoto (森本茂樹), Head of Development Jun'ichi Masuda (増田順一) and Art Director Ken Sugimori (杉森　健).
> 
> According to Jun'ichi Masuda, Shin'ō will have a large underground world.
> 
> ...



here
The link again for added credibility to my post !


----------



## brian197 (Jul 17, 2006)

kool i wonder how will they look like.i will pick ether Fighting or Dark.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 17, 2006)

I had this game in the year 1997, or 1998. Its pretty ok, not that cool.

*Spoiler*: _Japanese Version Spoiler Warning_ 










Sorry about the quality, its not so good. I used my webcam.

A video is comming soon.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 17, 2006)

ARCHangel' said:
			
		

> I had this game in the year 1997, or 1998. Its pretty ok, not that cool.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Japanese Version Spoiler Warning_
> 
> ...



those are fake games....


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 17, 2006)

Its not fake, 100 percent real. It just was released for game testers. My uncle got it off a friend a while back cause he knew we liked pokemon. He didnt know it was a special edition.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya right pff, its totally "real" I played the game, works totally fine.

And besides probably my uncle got it for free cause he works at places where hes friends give him free stuff.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 17, 2006)

When I say "fakes", I mean that these are not real Pokemon games. It doesn't mean it doesn't exist, it does.see it dose exist but there not real pokemon games.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 17, 2006)

...

That game is very VERY fake. It's a pirated game called something like "Telefang" or something weird like that that some piraters on Ebay decided to mod into a cheap Pokemon ripoff.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 17, 2006)

see and he didnt belive me.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 17, 2006)

Where is everyone getting their trainer cards? I want one too


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2006)

Geez I'm waiting too long for this game, I wanna play it already and break it down to see who's tops and whatnot.

Because a few questions still linger in my head...
Will Chansey and Skarmory combo still piss you off?
Will Tyranitar beast on everything?
Will there be better faster sweepers than Aerodactyl and Jolteon?
Will people stop using Dragonite, cause it reall sucks?

No offense to you Dragonite fans.

I'm just hoping the new Pokemons are better than the old ones, because the older Pokemons have kicked ass since the beginning.

I play:
Aerodactyl (Physical Sweeper)
Jolteon (Anti-Skarmory, Aerodactyl, and Dragons)
Umbreon (Toxic-Staller and Mean Looker)
Gengar (Special Sweeper)
Gyarados (Standard build Gyarados)
Tyranitar (My last and dying hope)


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Indie Tits
> The link again for added credibility to my post !


Thankies. <3


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone tell me where they get the trainer card?


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm nice new info. Thanks for the link


----------



## Procyon (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, that's awesome. I'll probably pick the psychic or the dark one. I hate fighting types. XD


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

> Someone tell me where they get the trainer card?



Here ya go:

Here


----------



## Lunatic Pandora (Jul 17, 2006)

No one saw the map of the new country? If so I can post it, I found it on a french site. There's gonna be mountains and a lot of underground stuff

Edit: Here it is:


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

Post it!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG COOOOOOOL


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow this game just gets better and better


----------



## Lunatic Pandora (Jul 17, 2006)

The new Prof. Oak: 


And the map as it'll be like on the the pokenav:


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice!
That professor looks like the best yet, and that map looks pretty big =)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

Is this the real Prof Oak's grand grand grand son?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

New info.Dunno if its been posted already but here it is:
1.The new starter types may be fighting/dark/psychic.
2.The region of Diamond and Pearl (Shinou) will have a whole seperate underground world to explore.
3.Roselia may have an Evolution.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

> The new starter types may be fighting/dark/psychic.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO i want the fire pokemon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmmh...interesting.

Attacks will be made physical or special based on actual attacks. Attacks like thunderpunch will actually be physical atatcks, whereas Hyper Beam becomes a special attack. So, this change will either weaken some pokemon while strengthening others. 

hmmh...I may have to tweak my battle strategy a little.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn i'm abit sad theres no grass,water,fire starters..... Ahh well.
I'm glad Roselia has an evolution. Maybe it will be good. I never used Roselia once :sweat.
God i hope some more originals get an evolution. Pincer needs one!


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

Prof. Oak looks nice, aswell as the map. ^^


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Damn i'm abit sad theres no grass,water,fire starters..... Ahh well.
> I'm glad Roselia has an evolution. Maybe it will be good. I never used Roselia once :sweat.
> God i hope some more originals get an evolution. Pincer needs one!



Dont worry there is hope.The starter stuff is not official but merely an idea Pokemon Company adressed.Also i think Pincer needs an Evolution too.Since its "nemesis" or "Oppisite",Scyther got one in the form of Scizor which,by the way,kicks assssss.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 17, 2006)

lol give legendry evolution will be best....


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Dont worry there is hope.The starter stuff is not official but merely an idea Pokemon Company adressed.Also i think Pincer needs an Evolution too.Since its "nemesis" or "Oppisite",Scyther got one in the form of Scizor which,by the way,kicks assssss.



Really its not official?  gooood!
Yeah he sure does need one =P, he could be another kickass steel bug, just like scissor!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope...none of those things are official as of yet. And I really can't see the starters being of different types. Maybe when they evolve, but other than that....doubtful O_O

meh...I always take these things with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

I want a Scizor evolution  maybe a black and red giant sythe or something


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah he should have huge sythes and look really scary =P


----------



## Countach (Jul 17, 2006)

14hours  never will find my shiny dratini to lead my dragon team

but i like the new starter idea, but we better get a better male trainer because that guy is a dunce. and they should change the legendary because they do not have the pokemon feel, shape, or color that makes pokemon, pokemon, they look like yugioh cards


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

Different starter types would be interesting. =P

Though, it'd be cool if they had one set of staters for one game, and then the other for the other one. Of course then people would probably go buy one 'cuz they don't wanna try something new.


----------



## Lunatic Pandora (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd so like to have a psychic starter. But after three generations of the Water/Grass/Fire triangle, that'd be weird if they changed it


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

Lunatic Pandora said:
			
		

> I'd so like to have a psychic starter. But after three generations of the Water/Grass/Fire triangle, that'd be weird if they changed it


I agree, ive grown up playing Pokemon games with Grass,Water and fire being the initial Types and it will be wierd them suddenly changing the trend just like that


----------



## Bass (Jul 17, 2006)

Still....they need to change.....Fire/Water/Grass is getting old. >_<


Hell, they should make it random where there are 3 different types everytime you start a new game. Sometimes, it may be Fire/Dark/Normal or Ground/Steel/Ice.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

I would love to start with a dragon type....


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh yeah and ive heard the new legendary trio will be Dragons.


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Jul 17, 2006)

This game looks awesome but l have some questions

Sorry if they sound stupid but will every pokemon or most of the current ones be catchable or we dont know yet and l havent seen or heard any news on 2 on 2 battles is it still in ? 

Thanks for your time


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

2 on 2 is most likley still in.Maybe even something better(Dunno what though).


----------



## Aman (Jul 17, 2006)

You guys are right, they should change. I wouldn't mind no matter what though, or maybe like Kira said they'll change when they evolve? That would be nice too.


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answer also when people battle online are legendaries aloud because l was shocked when l got to the battle tower they wouldnt allow my regi's to go in  does this rule work aswell cause l wont have a full party of legendaries but yeah?

EDIT: About the DS Lite, since its more compact does it have the same battery life/charging as the normal DS


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

Most likley they will ahve a battle tower online system where you have restriction and a free battle system where u can do what ever you want and i heard the DS Lites battery was better than the originals.Only speculation though.I need to get one .


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for the fast responces  

cant wait for this game to be released in PAL


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

In terms of online battling, they'll undoubtedly have restrictions in place in regard to pokemon (no legendaries, level caps, hold items or having two of the same species, etc..) 

Probably something similiar to the format they have in Colosseum and Gale of Darkness games.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 17, 2006)

Arnt you going to import from japan or America?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

The dark one is MINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic Pandora (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe I'll import it from the US when it's released


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

Damnit. >( Suddenly for whatever reason I want to make a Pokemon D/P  or just Pokemon in general website.


----------



## ilabb (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, I'll help if you want XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

Lawl. Sure. I'm gunna make a layout for the hell of it 'cuz I'm all trainercarded out for the time being. XD


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry to go off topic (again) lol
Has anyone actually caught a shiny before?
I have never, in 6 years of playing.... i really want one


----------



## ilabb (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, neat. You can contact me on AIM if you want 

Well not right away, I have stuff to do XD

Edit: Yeah, In Gold I got a shiny Geodude, and in FireRed I got a shiny Tentacool.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Ohhh you lucky guys!!! 

Damn so lucky XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Sorry to go off topic (again) lol
> Has anyone actually caught a shiney before?
> I have never, in 6 years of playing.... i really want one




the only shiny I've caught are Gyrados and Rayquazza.  Catching the shiny Rayquazza was a miracle. Before then I messed up on catching it 14 straight times. And the time I happen to come across a shiny one I actually caught it


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't think i have ever caught a shiney, though i am not to fussed to actually notice. Did any of you get this with silver like the time you got to Ash your squad was still weak somewhat like mine were all at lv 60, i needed to bring some in from blue, then i smoked his ass.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 17, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Still....they need to change.....Fire/Water/Grass is getting old. >_<
> 
> 
> Hell, they should make it random where there are 3 different types everytime you start a new game. Sometimes, it may be Fire/Dark/Normal or Ground/Steel/Ice.



I will now be disappointed if this doesn't happen.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2006)

...OMBG!... my cartridge returned... and my file is safe! ... I'm so relieved ... now I will be able to face people with my very own team...


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> the only shiny I've caught are Gyrados and Rayquazza.  Catching the shiny Rayquazza was a miracle. Before then I messed up on catching it 14 straight times. And the time I happen to come across a shiny one I actually caught it



Omfg!  how lucky can you get! wow!
a legandary shiny .
You have so muuch luck with these games 
Well i hope i get a shiny soon. I'm gonna keep playing Ruby , im training on it right now anyway.

Nice Blind Itachi =)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a shiny

metapod+butterfree ofcourse
charmander+evolutions
Magicarp 
and i think I had a shiny zigzagoon


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn i feel so left out 

I bet if i finally get one, it will be a pokemon i hate.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2006)

@Kira Yamato: ...a natural Legendary Shiny!... and one of the best... black Rayquazza!...

I only have a red Donphan (female, Modest nature -/__\-...) and a red Primeape (female, Quirky nature)...

...both are from FireRed... and in Emerald i don't have shiny... ...

@Vegitto: the Black Charizard looks too cool... my friend always uses it just to piss me off... ...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 17, 2006)

God man u guys must be extremely lucky. Never in my Pokemon career have I caught let alone seen a shiny, cept for the red gyarados in gold/silver.


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> God man u guys must be extremely lucky. Never in my Pokemon career have I caught let alone seen a shiny, cept for the red gyarados in gold/silver.



Yeyy im not alone then! 
We'll get one one day, i'm sure.......


and did you say black charizard???
 WOW


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmmh..when I first met up with Red in the cave, my squad was kinda weak, so I spent a great deal of time retraining. And waiting basically biding my time fighting the elite 4 and taking on rematches with challengers who called me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> God man u guys must be extremely lucky. Never in my Pokemon career have I caught let alone seen a shiny, cept for the red gyarados in gold/silver.


...with the looooooow chance to see shiny... it doesn't surprise anyone...

...I keep my master ball to ensure a shiny catch... if it's strong or likely to flee... (thank god i've never seen one before getting pokeballs or in the safari... finding one in the safari should be scary :S...)


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

When i got to red my team was only around low 50's 
I remember training for so long.....
and his blastoise ALWAYS gave me trouble....


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep. 1/8200 some chance to see a shiny.

And heey lovely people of Pokemon D/P forum... Give me a good name for this website that'll never amount to anything.XD


----------



## brian197 (Jul 17, 2006)

i need to get me a shiny pokemon........


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

with that chance i'll never see a shiny............
Ahh I suck at names sorry


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

Lawl. The name 'Whispers' appeals to me for w/e reason.


----------



## Nico (Jul 17, 2006)

Me too.

Do people get your gender mixed up that much? o.o


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> Do people get your gender mixed up that much? o.o



Yes... Yes they do.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 17, 2006)

lol cant wait till Sep 28, 2006 .......
ill buy a ds on the same day because Pokemon Dimand is gana be released


----------



## Black Masamune (Jul 17, 2006)

I only follow that website and they even said all that isn't comfirmed 100% yet.

The underground reigon will probly be under the mountain range me thinks.

Also changing the Metagame means they'll have to re-balance everything.
ThunderPunch becoming physical and HyperBeam becoming special will probly ruin  a lot of strategies too.

I hope they don't screw the whole system up if we're allowed to trade between R/S/E/FR/LG.
But I'm hopeful.


----------



## Nico (Jul 17, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Yes... Yes they do.


Same ;;

Silver_knight:I rather by a DS few weeks before it's release.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 17, 2006)

why?......
me just get a new A-ware laptop.. need save some cash before buying it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2006)

Steven0077 said:
			
		

> I only follow that website and they even said all that isn't comfirmed 100% yet.
> 
> The underground reigon will probly be under the mountain range me thinks.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was mentioned a couple of pages ago. 

I don't mind the change up with the metagame. It just means that we have to adapt to the changes taking place. 

Although it's going to be quite interesting to see if/when new species in Diamond/Pearl perform in the older games.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

OVA

Crappy splash page FTW~!


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 17, 2006)

by the ways... is it still like all the move u can remember is 4?
i mean the screen is lot bigger.. they should make it like 10+ moves...


----------



## Nico (Jul 17, 2006)

Why does it say mabye?

The  pokemon metagame will be a bit different. It will make some new stargites in battaling.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

Lawl. 'Cuz I have no idea what it's going to be and I suck teh balls at html XD *coughcoughideasanyonecoughhack*


----------



## Seany (Jul 17, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> OVA
> 
> Crappy splash page FTW~!



I like, i like


----------



## Raikage (Jul 17, 2006)

Steven0077 said:
			
		

> I only follow that website and they even said all that isn't comfirmed 100% yet.
> 
> The underground reigon will probly be under the mountain range me thinks.
> 
> ...



yeah i go there alot to isn't that a cool idea that the starters might be fighting/psychic/dark i think i will pick either the psychic or dark type probaly psychic though


----------



## Countach (Jul 17, 2006)

Parukia
Diaruga

Cherimu
Pachirisu
Dorapion


 TeamGalaxy


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 17, 2006)

-dancedance-

I have noo idea what I'm doing or what I'm going to dooo with this.

-dancedance-

​
Anyone here know how to slice, code this f'r to html? XD


----------



## ilabb (Jul 18, 2006)

My HTML is limited at best, but I can do some neat things with Dreamweaver if given enough time... XD


----------



## Seany (Jul 18, 2006)

Those new villians look pathetic to me....


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah the dont really look that good.But i guess....They should make a different team for each version.Just a thought.


----------



## Silver_knight (Jul 18, 2006)

Seriously.. Team Galaxy.. what kind of dumb name is that!!!!
team aqua and magma sounds cooler..... seriously!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Those new villians look pathetic to me....




They match the style of the current D/P game characters though. 

*still can't get over the lead male character's hat* -___-


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 18, 2006)

how about they just keep the old school team rocket? :/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2006)

^It would be a bit repeptitve. After all, they already had the rehash through Fire Red and Leaf Green so new villains were needed for this region as well. 

I'm pretty sure Team Rocket is more Kanto based. While Johto was somewhat close to Kanto, Hoenn was an entirely new area, and something tells me that D/P will probably be done so in the same fashion (entirely new seperate region)


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 18, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> My HTML is limited at best, but I can do some neat things with Dreamweaver if given enough time... XD



Yaay. Do you want the Psd file when I'm done? I don't know? XDD

As for Team Galaxy. They look okay I guess. The hairs kinda freaky. Just alittle bit. They seem to be 'upity.'

And as for the male main characters hat... That just weird.


----------



## Seany (Jul 18, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> They match the style of the current D/P game characters though.
> 
> *still can't get over the lead male character's hat* -___-



Yeah i guess thats true. They would look better with a different hair style though... 
Urgh and i don't like the mains hat either....>_<


----------



## Countach (Jul 18, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Yeah i guess thats true. They would look better with a different hair style though...
> Urgh and i don't like the mains hat either....>_<




i might have to be the female character if they dont change that outrageous hat

 Shinou

Pearl and diamond ar compatible with RSE and LGFR, and will have online voice-chat useing the Ds' wifi.  This is activated in the basement of a pokemon center


----------



## Aman (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, awesome! This game will sell so much.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 18, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> Shinou
> 
> Pearl and diamond ar compatible with RSE and LGFR, and will have online voice-chat useing the Ds' wifi.  This is activated in the basement of a pokemon center



Shinou looks really amazing. With every new piece of information the game gets better and better. 

I can't wait to get this game.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeh i hope the game is either really long, or you can travel back to Hoen, i kinda liked that feature for silver, though they screwed it up by making the first stage too easy and fast.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks cool, reason i got the ds lite, now i feel happy


----------



## Nico (Jul 18, 2006)

I hope that region traveling can work. Most likely it will involve Slateport City if it can work.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2006)

Countach said:
			
		

> i might have to be the female character if they dont change that outrageous hat
> 
> Shinou
> 
> Pearl and diamond ar compatible with RSE and LGFR, and will have online voice-chat useing the Ds' wifi.  This is activated in the basement of a pokemon center




I'm getting both versions, so I'm automatically going to have to get the male character since I don't want teh main characters to be both female -___-


----------



## Procyon (Jul 18, 2006)

Hahahahaha! Team Galaxy has HELMET HAIR!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 18, 2006)

Team Galaxy look like a bunch of male Hinatas with Turquoise hair.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 18, 2006)

Heres the cover for Pearl


----------



## Nico (Jul 18, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Team Galaxy look like a bunch of male Hinatas with Turquoise hair.


That the most accurcate description I read. o_O;


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

i havnt seen Team Galaxy.........


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 18, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> Heres the cover for Pearl


Thats fake, the real ones has been shown already.


			
				brian197 said:
			
		

> i havnt seen Team Galaxy.........


Look a few pages back for the picture.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 18, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> Heres the cover for Pearl


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> Look a few pages back for the picture.



o0o0k thanks


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 18, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> Thats fake, the real ones has been shown already.
> 
> Look a few pages back for the picture.


 sry how stupid of me


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Dorapion looks like Gligar's evo. '_'


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 18, 2006)

I would buy it but im not interested in it anymore, I used to own all the versions but then like I stoped buying it.. I stoped at Ruby, I got no saffire and stuff. Back in 2002, my friend told me about fire red and leaf green 0.0.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Dorapion looks like Gligar's evo. '_'


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow im late, Hmm im planning on getting Diamond, loooks better than Pearl to me. But that IMO. The legendary pokemon looks like a deer and Pearls looks like a? Dino? Not sure lol



Yeah Diamond ^_^


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

they do look alike and the pearl leagendary pokemon looks like a t-rex and the diamond one looks like a long neck.


----------



## Nico (Jul 18, 2006)

A bit but they are different types. I would like to see if it evoloves into that though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

It's about time that Pokemon starts doing complete type-evo's.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone seen the Diamon/Pearl Commercial?

Here It Is Guys- x


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the Diamon/Pearl Commercial?
> 
> Here It Is Guys- x



seen it.it makes me want to get it so0o0 bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

I do hope more of the new pokemon are more in the mindset of Red/Blue, the Ruby/Saphire designs looked far too crappy, IMO.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Im betting if there are any cutscenes they will be in 3D, thanks to the DS


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Online play is done like this - 

Well the official site has again revealed more stuff. However none of this is completely set in stone:

* The starting Pok?mon may be of the Fighting/Dark/Psychic types
* The region, Shinou, has an underground world
* Roselia may be given an evolution
* Attacks will be made Physical or Special based on the actual attacks. Attacks like ThunderPunch will become Physical Attacks whereas Hyper Beam becomes a Special Attack. This highly changes the battling metagame and may make some Pok?mon weaker than before and some even stronger.

As said, since the game is in development it is possible that this changes but at this stage in development, it is likely that the changes will stay.

Im pretty psyched about the online play honestly. Here are some more links, dunno if you already saw em.

Battlepics: this site
Wi-Fi pics: this site

Movie 3
Movie 4
Movie 5+6


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

That'd be sweet.

They ought to make an online RP for the Revolution, but in the style of the GB games. It'd be quite awesome to run around in real-time to catch pokemon and such.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Im betting that in the future that will be possible


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

It'd be really fucking sweet. I'd get a Wii just for that. You would need to be able to design your own trainer and stuff, though. The guys at Nintendo haven't been all too good at that, only making bad-fashioned kids. I want to catch Pokémon as Snake.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

I can tell MB lol, Nintendo is gonna plan that im all too sure of it. The okemon games keep getting better. And the pokemon game for the Wii is gonna be Awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Mechanics getting better, yes. Designs getting better, fuck no.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Of course not but if you look at the Wii quite possibly


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, but still.

They've lost the touch of designing pokemon. I mean seriously, which pokemon in Ruby/Saphire actually looks bad ass? None do, they're all too kiddy. I don't want big-eyed stuffed animals, I want monsters, damn it.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Someone tell me that doesnt quite possibly look like Electabuzz's Evol?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

It is, Serebii already listed it as Electabuzz's evo.

That looks like a step in the right direction.


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

it kind of dose look like him


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

I Agree with tthat but unfortunatly this doesnt:


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

No, no they don't.

They need to bring back some of the realism that the first games had.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Its more cute pokemon but i want to see demon-looking monsters!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Same here. Most of the pokemon from my Trainer-Card will be from R/B, save for Scizor. Scizor is just hardcore.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

I still think that of the new pokemon revealed, Lucario is the coolest-looking. lol

Ah you have to show me your trainer card ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

I will in a week or later, once it gets made. XD

I was never in the whole teambuilding scene, I prefered to play with favourites, rather than stats. Although I do understand all the mechanics.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Same, i actually liked my team if they looked cool. I knew the mechanics but i wanted a ool looking team not an ugly-strong team xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, ubers are no fun. I always name my pokemon, too. XD

My usual team: Arcanine, Blastoise, Scizor, Dragonite, Alakazam, Machamp.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Arcanine was always uber xD Jirachi is absolutly adorable though!

I never nicknamed my pokemon


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Arcanine is uber, but his movepool is a bit lacking. Made up for it with Extreme Speed, though. FUCK QUICK ATTACK!


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeh! xD Jirachi is the cutest pokemon so far...JIRACHI FTW! I hope he is in Daimond! xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

It's interesting to see the whole gender thing now, I hope that they create more alternate colourations, too.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

I Agree though im a little bit ticked that Diamond is gonna take forever to get here! I should learn jap... xD


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> It's interesting to see the whole gender thing now, I hope that they create more alternate colourations, too.



yea i agree.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

It's be awesome to buy Poké-Paint or something, that allows you to paint your pokemon. XD


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

that will be awesome!!!


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

I think there may be pokemon simulators on the internet, and POkemon CHannel is a game i recommend to any pokemon fan xD


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 18, 2006)

Heey, who's knowledgable and wants to help with a d/p website?!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

I still prefer Monster Rancher over Pokemon, though.

...what? >.>


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Heey, who's knowledgable and wants to help with a d/p website?!



im knowledgable


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 18, 2006)

brian197 said:
			
		

> im knowledgable



In HTML or Japanese?


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

I can help i guess Pho ^^


----------



## B (Jul 18, 2006)

O.O! Yes, I am so getting this game. X333<3


----------



## brian197 (Jul 18, 2006)

i think in HTML


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone who thinks they can help --> Lol somebody didn't shave her armpits.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Jul 18, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Someone tell me that doesnt quite possibly look like Electabuzz's Evol?



Looks like it to me.


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah to me too, i wonder whats its name, something with "Elec" xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

Elecstorm?


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

I DUnno, ElecTower? xD


----------



## Nico (Jul 18, 2006)

^ That's a good name to be honest.Elecstorm


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2006)

I am SO copyrighting that name!

FUCK YOU NINTENDO US/4KIDS! >


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah but it may not even have Elc in it, some pokemon names are not even similar and its there evol!


----------



## Nico (Jul 18, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I am SO copyrighting that name!
> 
> FUCK YOU NINTENDO US/4KIDS! >


XD

Elecharge?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 18, 2006)

electaboob? XD

I just started pokemon silver again


----------



## Cero (Jul 18, 2006)

ElecShock xD

Anyway, what is the best pokemon of D/P you guy seen so far?


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 19, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> ElecShock xD
> 
> Anyway, what is the best pokemon of D/P you guy seen so far?


I like these 2 the most.


			
				Countach said:
			
		

> Parukia
> Pachirisu


----------



## Cero (Jul 19, 2006)

That squirell is unbalievably cute! ^^


----------



## brian197 (Jul 19, 2006)

Parukia is my favorite pokemon


----------



## Cero (Jul 19, 2006)

I like Darukia much better that Parukia


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2006)

I've always been a sucker for cute electric types, Pachirisu fits the bill 

At least I believe it was mentioned it's an electric type


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, it's electic and its the new pikachu wannabe. Still cute though...


----------



## brian197 (Jul 19, 2006)

i realy dont like him...........


----------



## Cero (Jul 19, 2006)

Well its darn cute, i think of him as the new pikachu but he cant be that high a level xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2006)

Pikachu was extremely powerful with the right item and training. >.>


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2006)

> Pikachu was extremely powerful with the right item and training. >.>



Yeh, mine was pretty good, i evolved it around level 84 this is going back blue it is now like lv 100 i guess, though for other shit other than rare candy i fed him to the brim with some cheat to max out items.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2006)

That's just weak playing.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope there will be no rare candies in this game, so that it'll prevent crappy battles online.

UNLESS when you use those candies, you can see a dramatic stat drop from the 
original.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't care if there are rare candies or not i just hope there isn't a way to magically obtain enough to make all your pokemon lvl 100

By the way where can you get such a trainer card that some people have in their sigs? Or is it just a photoshop?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2006)

Rare candies are a penalty in itself. They don't give you any advantages.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

God silver is teh cheat

I was battling a ditto level 10, its health was in red, I used 2 pokeballs, 1 great ball and a lure ball he was also asleep, he broke free before the first wobble O_o


----------



## ilabb (Jul 19, 2006)

Have Ditto transform into something like a Pidgey, then his catch rate should also change 

Also, rare candies are great for checking your Pokemon's IVs with more accuracy. Just save, pump 20 into your newly hatched Pokemon, and then type out its stats in an IV calculator and you'll get much more accurate results. Then, restart. You still have your 20 candies and you know about your Pokemon's IVs without it being 20. Also, once you max out all of your EVs, any rare candies after that won't hurt your Pokemon's stats at all XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Have Ditto transform into something like a Pidgey, then his catch rate should also change
> 
> Also, rare candies are great for checking your Pokemon's IVs with more accuracy. Just save, pump 20 into your newly hatched Pokemon, and then type out its stats in an IV calculator and you'll get much more accurate results. Then, restart. You still have your 20 candies and you know about your Pokemon's IVs without it being 20. Also, once you max out all of your EVs, any rare candies after that won't hurt your Pokemon's stats at all XD


I don't have a pidgey XD


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2006)

> I hope there will be no rare candies in this game, so that it'll prevent crappy battles online.
> 
> UNLESS when you use those candies, you can see a dramatic stat drop from the
> original.



I don't really use them anyway, like i think they don't grow correctly if you do so, i trained them up but pumped them up with all the other drugs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I don't really use them anyway, like i think they don't grow correctly if you do so, i trained them up but pumped them up with all the other drugs.


OMG nintendo promotes drug abuse :amazed


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> OMG nintendo promotes drug abuse :amazed


Dont say that. The gouvernment will try to sue them now XD


----------



## Aman (Jul 19, 2006)

Drugs ftw! 

Congrats on the 1000th post, Nara. ^^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Dont say that. The gouvernment will try to sue them now XD


OMG where is jack thompson when we need him


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Drugs ftw!
> 
> Congrats on the 1000th post, Nara. ^^


1,557th post actually   You must have read it wrong. But its nice someone would have congradulated me ^_^


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Any Info on When Pokemon Diamond and Pearl...*

are suppose to be released in the US?

I heard from one source that it is suppose to be out by 2007


----------



## Cero (Jul 19, 2006)

Im wondering if there are so many evee evol's maby there will be more in D/P?


----------



## Aman (Jul 19, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> 1,557th post actually   You must have read it wrong. But its nice someone would have congradulated me ^_^


I meant the 1000th post in this thread. >_>


----------



## Seany (Jul 19, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Im wondering if there are so many evee evol's maby there will be more in D/P?



There needs to be more  
There should be one of each type. I'm surprised they never made a grass type..


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I meant the 1000th post in this thread. >_>


=O Oh! Lol didnt notice that. thanks and *gives cookie*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> There needs to be more
> There should be one of each type. I'm surprised they never made a grass type..


I still remember those fake grass evee evolutions XD and methods on how to get it


----------



## Seany (Jul 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I still remember those fake grass evee evolutions XD and methods on how to get it



I never heard of this 
Did you ever try to get it?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember the charizard/blastoise/venusaur combination you could 'get'. XD


----------



## Aman (Jul 19, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> =O Oh! Lol didnt notice that. thanks and *gives cookie*


Cookies? Really? 


They better have cookies in this game!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I never heard of this
> Did you ever try to get it?


Nope XD

Here are some fake evee evolutions with story =O

frosteon





> An Ice-type Eeveelution, Frosteon was first discovered during an especially cold Kanto winter. Frosteon was delightedly sliding down Cycling Road, coating the hill with ice as he went. Frosteon doesn't want anyone to get hurt, he just loves snow and ice. Frosteon gets extremely angry if his snow-colored neck fur gets splashed with mud. His triple tails symbolize the harsh arctic winds (or the months December, January, and February, if you prefer).
> 
> Some illustrations of Santa Claus in colder climates show his sleigh being pulled by a pack of Frosteons instead of reindeer.



Breezeon





> Many unusual elemental stones have been discovered in the high peaks of the Zirconia Mountains, including the Mist Stone, the Crystal Stone, and the Air Stone. Trainers brave (or reckless) enough to try scaling these sharp peaks will be rewarded with the sight of many new Pokemon species.
> 
> Once thought to be a mutated Altaria, Breezeon evolves from an Eevee exposed to a rare Air Stone. Although Breezeon thrive in the jagged, windswept peaks of the Zirconia Mountains, they dislike lower altitudes. Breezeon will make every attempt to return home if taken from the mountains; therefore, it is advised that trainers do not capture one. However, a hand-raised Eevee who is manually evolved with an Air Stone will always remain close to its trainer.



Toxeon





> Sometimes, when an Eevee is struck with a serious poison condition, the cells of its body will mutate to nullify the poison. As a result, Eevee will take on some of the characteristics of the Pokemon that poisoned it. It is rare for Eevees to evolve in this way, and only those most prone to mutation are able to become Toxeon.
> 
> Toxeon have different appearances based on the type of poison that it was attacked with - not all look like Seviper.



Some others made by people



> Arachneon- Bug type


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

> Natureon- Grass type







> Draconeon- Dragon type







> Metaleon- Steel type









> Cyaneon- Poison type







> Spectreon- Ghost type


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Seany (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow thanks for posting them Vegitto =)
Most of these are pretty interesting! i love that frosteon, i wish it was real


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 19, 2006)

Those evolve forms of Evee are really awesome... to bad they aren't real


----------



## Seany (Jul 19, 2006)

Seriously though there should be an Eevee evolution of each type 

Then i can have a whole team of them!


----------



## Cero (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks veve, those were funny to look at xD


----------



## Lunatic Pandora (Jul 19, 2006)

Back in Red/Blue/Yellow, it was absurd there wasn't a grassy type evee evolution. I want the grass type!!!  
And the Toxeon is awesome, too bad poison sucks


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 19, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for posting them Vegitto =)
> Most of these are pretty interesting! i love that frosteon, i wish it was real


I love how those first three actually have a story XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 19, 2006)

A new page has been found, but a translation as of current is unavailable. 

Link removed


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 19, 2006)

Those eevee evolutions look cool. Wish they were real.

Btw is there still the 3 evolution limit? Like Charmander > Charmeleon > Charizard

Can Charizard ever evolve higher?


----------



## Cero (Jul 19, 2006)

Im not sure but if he did that would be badass


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 19, 2006)

While it would indeed be awesome, I doubt they'd make charizard evolve. And about the 3 evolutions thing, I dunno what they'll do about that, prolly just keep it the same.

@Phosphorus
Nice link, would be nicer if we had any idea what it said though haha.


----------



## Nico (Jul 19, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> A new page has been found, but a translation as of current is unavailable.
> 
> The 3rd


 

Beginning, ' the diamond pearl ' being free, is possible the fact that you experience to sale,! It becomes the stage of the new game, you walk the field of シンオウ district, the trainer and the battle which confront in sort you do. Furthermore, also the trainer which accompanies new ポケモン you have not seen until now appears and/or and so on, it is play quantity, ill-smelling it is! * Play "of diamond pearl" trial version is one other person approximately 10 minutes. Game picture image photograph Getting up-to-date information with stage! With stage ' the diamond pearl ' concerning new ポケモン and シンオウ district etc. which appear, only here it procures the up-to-date information which cannot see!


When 6 stations of the JR Yamate line JR Tokiwa line (Tokyo station, the Akihabara station, the Ueno station, the Ikebukuro station, the Shinjuku station and the north thousand residence stations) with the ポケモン terminal for Suica which is installed in ポケモンアートロード (the touch point), it touches with Suica, you can catch ポケモン,! When it goes to the event meeting place of Tokyo international forum with the Suica, with ポケモン which you catch ' the diamond pearl ' you can experience! As for ポケモン which is caught with the station whether ポ still no one has seen モ ン! ? * It can participate also the て not to be "ポケモン" original Suica イオカード. Selling "ポケモン" original Suica イオカード! Participation procedure Step 1 first, Suica probably will be prepared! Among the step 2 6 stations, it probably will go to the station where favorite ポケモン is! The ポケモン terminal for Suica which is installed in the step 3 station (the touch point) touching with Suica, you will catch ポケモン! The ポケモン terminal for Suica (the touch point) it is even in ポケモンアートロード which continues to Tokyo international forum from inside Minaguti of Tokyo station circle! It probably will go to Tokyo international forum with Suica which catches step 4 ポケモン! (ポケモン which by his catches is sealed.) Step 5 ' the diamond pearl ' you will experience with ポケモン which by his catches! * During period, with the same Suica it can participate at anything degree. * The seal 1 is printed concerning Suica1. * Suica イオカード, the Suica commuting ticket, it can utilize either ViewSuica or Mobile Suica. * Available time of the ポケモン terminal for Suica, 9:30? It becomes up to 16:00. (Only August 13th are times when open hours of the ポケモン terminal for Suica are hasty.) * ポケモン which can catch with six stations is just 1. * When ポケモン is caught with the plural stations, ポ which is gotten lastly you can play with モ ン. * With ポケモンアートロード ポ which is caught with the station other than モ ン, it can catch ポケモン 2. * With the station 1, 2, being highest with the art load, can catch ポケモン 3 of total.


Every year usual "JR east Japanese ポケモン stamp rally 2006" this year is held. It is the event which gathers the stamp of ポケモン of the total 98 types which are installed in the JR east Japanese local. Gathering 7 stamps, when it keeps having in the goal station, you can receive, when it presents the "stamp register" at the specified place of the meeting place, it presents the original badge. * The original badge has prepared sufficient number, but because there is the limit in number, acknowledgement. Concerning "ポケモン stamp rally 2006" presenting this original badge ポケモン summer trial Tokyo summary execution period: August 8th (fire)? 13 days (day) opening place time: 9: 00? There are times when it is hasty 17:00 (acceptance end 16:30 * by congestion) the meeting place: Tokyo international forum display room 1 admission fee: No charge


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 19, 2006)

Stop it now or I'll be forced to actually do something -___-
And while this is aimed at everyone, I'm focusing on Miziyuki-Sensei who started it.

EDIT:  Actually this is only focused on Miziyuki-Sensei


----------



## Nico (Jul 19, 2006)

Okay then.

Phosphorus: I translated the first page.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 19, 2006)

@Hayashi
that was babel wasn't it?....

I'll see what good stuff is worth mentioning and post here first 
then wiki~~


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2006)

lol just ignore the guy and lets continue the convo xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 20, 2006)

First of all, nothing really new there, in fact that site's been there for a bit...
It just talks about the new pokemon try-it-out conference they will have where ppl will be able to play the game and see never before seen Pokemon (meaning, there might be more Pokemon announced by August 8 or so )

The bottom part of the site just has another promotional card thing where ppl can get cards of the new Pokemon (and Roselia...o.o), thru this machine located on different subway stations, yay!

That's about it~


----------



## Sprech4 (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes yes yes. I can't wait untill they come out. 

Though I have no idea if I'd get Diamond or Pearl. I'd probably just go with the opposite of whatever my brother gets. ((If he gets one at all, roflmao.))


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 20, 2006)

Roselia's evolution:


----------



## Aman (Jul 20, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2006)

Still a gay pokemon.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey how did you get that shot from my ds!!!



Lol, anyway >.> It looks decent, could be worse I guess. I'm not much on Roselia though so I doubt I'll ever have it (except to fill my pokedex)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2006)

To me, the only worthwhile plant is Venusaur.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh yeaah,  last night I caught another shiny on my Firered! I was just running around on one of the islands, and a lv 15 sentret pops up. And I was like "Oh... a sentret. Imperial can just bite it to death." Then, stars flashed around it, my mouth hung open, and I was all: O_O for a few moments. >D Caught that little bugger w/ a great ball.


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow the roselia evol is odd...


----------



## Aman (Jul 20, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Oh yeaah,  last night I caught another shiny on my Firered! I was just running around on one of the islands, and a lv 15 sentret pops up. And I was like "Oh... a sentret. Imperial can just bite it to death." Then, stars flashed around it, my mouth hung open, and I was all: O_O for a few moments. >D Caught that little bugger w/ a great ball.


Congrats.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 20, 2006)

Pokemon had completely captured me again XD

Silver = win 

Does anybody have like a clue where i can get a fighting type pokemon? I need it to get rid of the fricking 3rd gym leader with the stupid miltank  Its rollout = killing my party, 

How do you get the sudowoodo again anyway


----------



## Aman (Jul 20, 2006)

My Silver won't save anymore.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 20, 2006)

My silver works fine XD; so does my blue and yellow.

You can actually replace the internall battery quite easy, just have to take it apart, take out the battery, place a new one in and like put silver stuff on it(forgot the name)

Its official

I am buying pearl or diamond on the release date


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2006)

Vs. Roll Out, either get a Fighting, Ground or Steel type, or have a pokemon with strong Sp. Attack to take out Miltank.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 20, 2006)

-psst-hey, along with the in-progress website, we've made a forum -psst- Join it.

Click here

Who thinks a cerberus pokemon would rock?


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune: No and Yes. ;;

Roselia's evolution looks like if the Powerpuff Girls were a pokemon.


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2006)

Damn Pho a TRIPLE POST!

Yes a Cerberus POkemon would kick ass! >_<!


----------



## Seany (Jul 20, 2006)

Haha that evolution looks like some superhero...
Looks ok i guess.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2006)

They need more DRAGONS. Charizard dragons.

And just realistic pokemon.


----------



## Seany (Jul 20, 2006)

I would love to see another shark pokemon.


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> They need more DRAGONS. Charizard dragons.
> 
> And just realistic pokemon.


They need more Ghosts,Steel and Bugs.  

Cartoon: I agree. Hopefully the shark pokemon does not have a low def.


----------



## Seany (Jul 20, 2006)

It would be great if there was a Great white and a hammerhead shark 
I love bug types aswell!
Hmm have they had an ant yet? i can't remember..


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> It would be great if there was a Great white and a hammerhead shark
> I love bug types aswell!
> Hmm have they had an ant yet? i can't remember..


Hammerhead Shark=Water and Ground FTW.

No ant pokemon from my memory.


----------



## Seany (Jul 20, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Hammerhead Shark=Water and Ground FTW.
> 
> No ant pokemon from my memory.



Hell yeah! good idea!
Ohh they better make an ant one this time around then 
Theres quite a few animals i can think off, that they haven't done


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

They haven't done Eel, Pugunin and I can't think anymore.


----------



## Seany (Jul 20, 2006)

A Penguin!! omg i would love one of those...


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

Most likely it would be Ice/Water/Flying.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 20, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Most likely it would be Ice/Water/Flying.


Wasnt there a pinguin pokemon? The one that gives like presents? o_O


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah most likely Ice...they have to do some type of... Wolf pokemon...


----------



## Seany (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah i'm sure it would be 

Hmm you mean Delibird Vegitto. I dunno, it didn't really seem like a proper penguin to me..


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

Delibird can fly so I'm not sure on that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> They haven't done Eel, Pugunin and I can't think anymore.


Eel = Gorebyss/huntail

Penguin = Delibird (as it was stated before)

...there's no dolphin... and fighting against a Sharpedo could be so cool XD...



> Delibird can fly so I'm not sure on that.


...... I think dodrio can do it too... and ostrichs can't fly...


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> Eel = Gorebyss/huntail
> 
> Penguin = Delibird (as it was stated before)
> 
> ...


And I just got owned by Ichi.  

Gorebyss and Huntail are the closest to that.But I mean more to the Electric side.

dodrio?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 20, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Damn Pho a TRIPLE POST!
> 
> Yes a Cerberus POkemon would kick ass! >_<!



Lawl. I didn't even notice. It's the friggn' lag.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 20, 2006)

Question

Pokemon silver

I am in union cave and apparently there are roars of pokemon there on friday's I am in the second part of it where there is supposed to be roars of pokemon but there arent anything else but stupid zubats,geodudes and rattata's O_O whats the point of mentioning the place


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Question
> 
> Pokemon silver
> 
> I am in union cave and apparently there are roars of pokemon there on friday's I am in the second part of it where there is supposed to be roars of pokemon but there arent anything else but stupid zubats,geodudes and rattata's O_O whats the point of mentioning the place




Uhm... lapras? (I don't know?)


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

It's Lapras. It's at the union cave every Friday. It only roars if you haven't or caught it or beaten it yet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 20, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> It's Lapras. It's at the union cave every Friday. It only roars if you haven't or caught it or beaten it yet.


And how do you get it?


----------



## Aether (Jul 20, 2006)

Isn't it just there floating in the water, like an actually sprite you can see?


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 20, 2006)

Lawl. It's scary that the item balls were big as like, the trainer sprites. XD


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2006)

eah i just noticed, damn hey can eat the trainers xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 20, 2006)

Pacman anybody? XD


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2006)

Yep xDD Or Electrodes Everywhere! They can cause a nuceluer explosion!


----------



## Nico (Jul 20, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> eah i just noticed, damn hey can eat the trainers xD


Like a pokeball are a donut once. XD \

Theymay be smaller when the game comes out. XD


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 20, 2006)

bootleg pokemon games ruin the world and the creators should be greatly ashamed o.o i am defiantely getting the new pokemon games, well one of the anyways. since blue is my favorite color, i am planning to get the diamond version, although pearl sounds interesting too, i'll have to decide later what to get, but i'm definately getting one of them


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 20, 2006)

I feel bad for people on ebay tricked into buying bootleg Pokemon Diamond games for their gba's.....I mean do they not now?? I helped out once, dunno wat the outcome was...

Anyway, Rozureido looked like a mask super hero flower dude, with a mask and all, so a knock-off of Tuxedo Mask from Sailor Moon. At first I thought it could be ice and grass since "reido" means freezing point and since it had a white rose on its head.....but maybe not  "reido" probably comes from charade


----------



## brian197 (Jul 21, 2006)

poor people thats buys those bootleg Pokemon Diamond games.i seen the pokemons in the game and they look like aliens.O.o


----------



## Aman (Jul 21, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> -psst-hey, along with the in-progress website, we've made a forum -psst- Join it.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Who thinks a cerberus pokemon would rock?


You should use SMF with a free co.nr domain. I can help you (though not with updating the forums and stuff), just send me your msn.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 21, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

>


o.O what version of Pokemon is that?

EDIT: Phosphorus, your starting a pokemon site? If you need forums, get IF or SMF. 

If you want, i am able to aquire you IPB or VB


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> o.O what version of Pokemon is that?
> 
> EDIT: Phosphorus, your starting a pokemon site? If you need forums, get IF or SMF.
> 
> If you want, i am able to aquire you IPB or VB


That's for gold/silver.


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Jul 21, 2006)

"Korobooshi"?


Look familaur?


----------



## Seany (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow that looks wicked! XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

I want Pokemon to be real. ;-;


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Jul 21, 2006)

A few more questions but abit off topic:

Since pokemon diamond and pearl will be wifi or online l might be getting a DS for my birthday since my old gameboy started to play up, l got to look at one of my cousins since he got his today and l was there to see it being open. 

Do you need a online game like mario kart to connect your ds to your adsl (modem, router l dont know lol) because l couldnt see any features to let it be connected?

Thanks for your time


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I want Pokemon to be real. ;-;



I've been saying that ever since I got Pokemon Red



			
				Katon Valkyrie said:
			
		

> A few more questions but abit off topic:
> 
> Since pokemon diamond and pearl will be wifi or online l might be getting a DS for my birthday since my old gameboy started to play up, l got to look at one of my cousins since he got his today and l was there to see it being open.
> 
> ...



Go here Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_459​_AG183​_-​_Perap​_and​_the​_Pokemon​_Comedian![C3B5626A].avi


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 21, 2006)

Katon Valkyrie said:
			
		

> A few more questions but abit off topic:
> 
> Since pokemon diamond and pearl will be wifi or online l might be getting a DS for my birthday since my old gameboy started to play up, l got to look at one of my cousins since he got his today and l was there to see it being open.
> 
> ...


You just need a wireless router or a WIFI USb stick that you can buy to connect to the internet


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 21, 2006)

I can wait for Diamond and Pearl to be released in the US and to play and trade online


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 21, 2006)

If Koroboushi is correct, this could be a cricket Pokemon
Koorogi means Cricket
Boushi could mean hat or star....

we'll see!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

What ever it means, still looks shitty.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> If Koroboushi is correct, this could be a cricket Pokemon
> Koorogi means Cricket
> Boushi could mean hat or star....
> 
> we'll see!


Yeah, that sounds pretty ghey =\


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 21, 2006)

It makes sense since there's no cricket pokemon yet!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> It makes sense since there's no cricket pokemon yet!


I guess it might be cool. We just gotta wait and see like you said.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 21, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> You should use SMF with a free co.nr domain. I can help you (though not with updating the forums and stuff), just send me your msn.




I'll take a look at that. Though, I'm using proboards 'cuz it's easiest for me to use and understand.  Couldn't figure out Invision boards for shit.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 21, 2006)

Diinytro said:
			
		

> "Korobooshi"?
> 
> 
> Look familaur?



...Oh noes!... transexual pokemon!... DX...


----------



## brian197 (Jul 21, 2006)

that pokemon looks funny......


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2006)

Ewww done tell me thast the 3rd evol? It went from a guy to a girl an d now a gay guy >_<


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 21, 2006)

Lawl. I just want a better picture of 'Eleking.' And Vegitto-kun, your signature frightens me.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 21, 2006)

How can you guys assume that?

It could be part of an entirely different Pokemon evolution line~
Just becuase it "looks" like a Pokemon.....

I wonder if people thought Beautifly would be Butterfree's evolution when they saw pics of it...or  Plusle being a variant of Pikachu...


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2006)

Pulse? No way they look nothing alike! Butifly looks nothing like B uterfree exept the fact that its ab utterfly. Electking look slike electabuzz and This new evol looks like those previouse. But then again i could be wrong Yoshi lol


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 21, 2006)

meh, nothing wrong with assuming 

But it's good to keep your mind open to possibilites


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...Oh noes!... transexual pokemon!... DX...



They say it may be a split-pre evolution type. And I wouldn't be shocked if that were the case.


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah that can be true Kira, i shall keep an open mind like Yoshi said ^^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 21, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> They say it may be a split-pre evolution type. And I wouldn't be shocked if that were the case.


How about different evolutions for the genders? o_o


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2006)

Your sig scares me veve... oh and that would be weird..evolutions in genders xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 21, 2006)

They need a penis/pokémon.


----------



## Nico (Jul 21, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Ewww done tell me thast the 3rd evol? It went from a guy to a girl an d now a gay guy >_<


They are 2 different basic pokemon. O_o;


----------



## brian197 (Jul 21, 2006)

did ya heard about the new attacks


----------



## DiDiDiDi DiDi Di-Di-Di (Jul 21, 2006)

Poison Barb - Powerful Poison Attack
Manekko - Similiar To mimic but Weaker.
Force Excert- Attack That Does Damage
Fire Fang, Ice Fang & Thunder Fang


----------



## brian197 (Jul 21, 2006)

yea dose are the ones.......


----------



## Paoa08 (Jul 22, 2006)

Diinytro, that picture is not of new pokemon. Rather, those sillouettes are of the Dairuga and Parukia figurines.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 22, 2006)

Yay internet is back up.Happy days.Anyway yes,that Roselia Evolution has been revieled and also what seems to be a Volbeat evolution or pre-evolution seems to be a new Pokemon too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2006)

I wonder, is it true that there barely will be any new pokemon but that most of the new ones are all evolutions and pre-evolutions?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 22, 2006)

Pokemon Company promised 100 new Pokemon.SOME of them will be new evolutions but i doubt most of them will be,although the way things are going it seems so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 22, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Pokemon Company promised 100 new Pokemon.SOME of them will be new evolutions but i doubt most of them will be,although the way things are going it seems so.


Was on the serebrii forums some time ago, and it seems to be true like 2/3th of the pokemon are like evolutions or pre-evolution


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 22, 2006)

Dude, wtf is up with your siggy XD

- The new attacks sound pretty cool.


----------



## Nico (Jul 22, 2006)

Seriously. o_O;

I wonder how many new attacks wil there be.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 22, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Dude, wtf is up with your siggy XD
> 
> - The new attacks sound pretty cool.



lol his siggy is some ripped stuff from this western zelda animation game for the DVD player.Or a Zelda cartoon.One of those...


----------



## brian197 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Seriously. o_O;
> 
> I wonder how many new attacks wil there be.



the more the better.


----------



## Paoa08 (Jul 22, 2006)

From what I've heard, when this game is created that there will be a much smaller amount of pokemon without an evolution (1 out of every 10 will have no evolution or something along those lines) so they are going to be creating a lot of evolutions, but the new ones arent necessarily going to be mostly evolutions of old pokemon.


----------



## Nico (Jul 22, 2006)

Where did you hear this from and that is good in some way.3 out of 10 would have been better.


----------



## Cero (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow thats a mood depressor...thats gonna suck, not as many evols =/


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 22, 2006)

Well it could be a good thing, maybe it means they'll focus on making the pokemon better since they won't be making as many.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 22, 2006)

>> I thought it was said that 90% will of pokemon evolve.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 22, 2006)

Paoa08 said:
			
		

> From what I've heard, when this game is created that there will be a much smaller amount of pokemon without an evolution (1 out of every 10 will have no evolution or something along those lines) so they are going to be creating a lot of evolutions, but the new ones arent necessarily going to be mostly evolutions of old pokemon.



Where'd you get that info from?
cite sources~


----------



## Paoa08 (Jul 22, 2006)

I read it one the gamefaqs message board so it's not really set in stone.



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Wow thats a mood depressor...thats gonna suck, not as many evols =/



Actually, wouldnt that mean quite the opposite? 1/10 without evolution would mean... lets say they add another ~140 pokemon that would be 500 pokemon. That would mean 50 pokemon that arent part of an evolution chain.


----------



## Nico (Jul 22, 2006)

R/S/E had a 135 new pokemon so I can see 140 possible for Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 23, 2006)

There are some exceptions, but Pokemon that don't evolve can be relatively weak...which is why people prefer Pokemon with one or more evolutions

I personally don't like just one evolution, and I see the prevolution Pokemon as a waste...unless they will learn attacks that their older evos can't learn


----------



## Cero (Jul 23, 2006)

Quite right...meaning that they wont have evols and they will be final form already...


----------



## Paoa08 (Jul 23, 2006)

Exactly, the only reason people actually tolerate some Baby pokemon is because they can improve the original pokemons move pool. Baby pokemon just give me a headache. I dont mind breeding but hatching eggs is not very fun.


----------



## Arekusu Hiru (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, especially Dragon eggs -.-

They take years to hatch, but walking around the whole world map usually works quite well for me XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

I usually just go someplace and ductape the up-button, while I go play on my ps2.


----------



## Wolfun (Jul 23, 2006)

I liked the introduction of Pokemon that reduce the amount of steps you needed to take for eggs to hatch.
I hope that they're going to be in this one, too. >_>
5000 steps is better than 10,000.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 23, 2006)

O god, I remember using the Bicycle to hatch eggs, it toooo ages.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

It became easier with the Mach Bike, though.


----------



## Nico (Jul 23, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> O god, I remember using the Bicycle to hatch eggs, it toooo ages.


That is sill used in games. XD


----------



## Nico (Jul 23, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> O god, I remember using the Bicycle to hatch eggs, it toooo ages.


That is sill used in games. XD


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan_ (Jul 23, 2006)

O_________O


----------



## Nico (Jul 23, 2006)

Erm..what is that for?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats what i hate about eggs,they take too long to hatch.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 23, 2006)

Wolfun said:
			
		

> I liked the introduction of Pokemon that reduce the amount of steps you needed to take for eggs to hatch.
> I hope that they're going to be in this one, too. >_>
> 5000 steps is better than 10,000.



You mean there are Pokemon you can have in your party to reduce the steps???
I didnt know that...which ones?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2006)

The ones with Flame-Body or something similair to that... Magmar, for example.


----------



## ANBU Hatake Kakashi (Jul 23, 2006)

I can't wait to battle people around the world, and also the ranking system 

MY OLD POKEMON WILL OWN, BUT TEHRE MUST BE A lvl limit, you might have to get all badges before.


----------



## Nico (Jul 23, 2006)

Flame-Body would make sense for hatching eggs.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 24, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Thats what i hate about eggs,they take too long to hatch.



I know I hate them too... It took me forever to hatch just one egg


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2006)

Pancakes, bitches?


----------



## Ninja Status (Jul 24, 2006)

That slug pokemon had flamebody. Name slips my mind right now. Anyway Like allways I read reviews on it first and if possible I ask my friends if they have it how good it is.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 24, 2006)

..Pancakes?


----------



## Nico (Jul 24, 2006)

Ninja Status said:
			
		

> That slug pokemon had flamebody. Name slips my mind right now. Anyway Like allways I read reviews on it first and if possible I ask my friends if they have it how good it is.


Um Slugma? Yeah it has flame body.


----------



## trottingfox (Jul 25, 2006)

this is the next pokemon game comin out 
click the link


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 25, 2006)

That'll probably suck.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 25, 2006)

Hm. An idea for my forum. What would you guys think of a "Request a Poke?" For when D/P comes out? Not like, legendarys or shinys. Just normal pokemon.


----------



## Nico (Jul 25, 2006)

Mystery Duegon is great and all but the only thing it has over Diamond and Pearl is that we know it's release date.

Phosphorus:Go for it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 26, 2006)

Request for a Poke would require someone to draw all of them if you really want some creativity flowing! If you just use nintendo sprites or pics, it won't be the same as an actual Pokemon under someone's sig....


----------



## Itachi689 (Jul 26, 2006)

I've heard rumors about this game some say it's not real some say it is. Well I say it's real it might come next year


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2006)

Itachi689 said:
			
		

> I've heard rumors about this game some say it's not real some say it is. Well I say it's real it might come next year




What aspects of the game are you saying are not real? 

The games pokemon Diamond/Pearl have official info out:




*And news about cross gen trading:*

You'll be able to trade between D/P and the GBA games without the need for a second system. You plug in your D/P game in the DS slot and the GBA game in the GBA slot. 

Of course there will be in-game requirements needed to be completed before trading between the two games (GBA/DS) can be accomplished. But it's still very promising. ^_^

But for DS-DS game trade, I believe the options will be wi-fi and/or just buying another DS if you don't want to trade with other people xDD


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 26, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Request for a Poke would require someone to draw all of them if you really want some creativity flowing! If you just use nintendo sprites or pics, it won't be the same as an actual Pokemon under someone's sig....




Uh? What would be the point of drawing all of them if they're just going to be captured/bred in game and sent to them when D/P comes out?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 26, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Uh? What would be the point of drawing all of them if they're just going to be captured/bred in game and sent to them when D/P comes out?



I got confuddled...so you're actually going to be sending real Pokemon from the game thru wifi...oooh

@Kira
That's what I thought from the start as it made the most sense, why not use the other side of the DS if it's there already, ya know?


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, have you guys seen the new info? Like 2 new vids, general info, better shot of korobooshi or w/e it's name is? I'm gunna post it on my forum, so if you haven't... >>;; -coughgojoincough-


----------



## trottingfox (Jul 27, 2006)

nooo i just found out its only 4 the ds probally old news


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2006)

^Yes, that is old news.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 27, 2006)

trottingfox said:
			
		

> nooo i just found out its only 4 the ds probally old news


What the hell did you think it would be on? The psp or something?


----------



## Seany (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah these pokemon games are Nintendo only.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> What the hell did you think it would be on? The psp or something?




Maybe he thought it would be for the GBA system as well. Although I don't know if that would be such a good idea. I think the touted graphics is one of the reasons people are looking forward to this title. That and the online trading/battling promised.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jul 27, 2006)

trottingfox said:
			
		

> nooo i just found out its only 4 the ds probally old news



Your foolishness makes me want to neg rep.

Seriously. Pokemon = Nintendo.

And I can't wait to upload all my Pokemon from Ruby in Diamond or Pearl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Your foolishness makes me want to neg rep.
> 
> Seriously. Pokemon = Nintendo.
> 
> And I can't wait to upload all my Pokemon from Ruby in Diamond or Pearl.




Uploading all mines from Leaf Green to Diamond/Pearl. 

I basically sucked out all the good pokemon from my Colosseum/Gale of Darkenss/Ruby/Sapphire and Fire Red games and moved them to Leaf Green or placed them in my Pokemon Box (Game cube storage disc)

As for trotting, I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt and assuming he means that it isn't going to be for the *GBA* system.


----------



## Seany (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm uploading all my pokemon! XD
I just breeded my charizard and ecans today, so that i can send the babies over =P.
Also catching Turous is a bitch....


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 27, 2006)

:3 I've been breeding eevees. I'm putting the ones that I don't really need up on my adoption forum on my forum. ._. Which is a ton.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> What aspects of the game are you saying are not real?
> 
> The games pokemon Diamond/Pearl have official info out:
> 
> ...


woah! 0_o that info just made me so much happier  things will be so much easier if it's that way 
and one more thing if you do have lv. 100 pokemon's how many do you have?
I have 11 ^_^ it may not be a lot to some, and it maybe a lot to some, but i'm happy with my team XD


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 27, 2006)

i cant wait when its come out


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2006)

If that was my brother i wouldn't mind doing that Gamecube smash shit to him accept i woudl fuck him up more, having two. Smash one in front of him.

Watch him cry ''It wasn't yours, yours if over there'' *point to another broken 360*. Dam that gamecube clip was funny.

Yeh someone needs to break that shit.


----------



## Gene (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm disappointed that Diamond/Pearl isn't coming to the GBA (since I don't have a DS). With the new consoles coming out soon it might take a little bit longer for me to get a DS.


----------



## Nico (Jul 27, 2006)

New Generation. New system.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd cry if it were on GBA.


----------



## Nico (Jul 27, 2006)

Most would be happy. And your sig looks nice.


----------



## trottingfox (Jul 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> What the hell did you think it would be on? The psp or something?


no i was thinking gameboy adavance


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Jul 28, 2006)

I might have to get a DS Lite JUST for this game. With the trailer for Wii's Pokemon game, it's just one more reason to do so.

Maybe when I get a good part-time job...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> :3 I've been breeding eevees. I'm putting the ones that I don't really need up on my adoption forum on my forum. ._. Which is a ton.




So, I'm guessing that Eevees are probably one of the most breeded pokemon? 

I have over 20 different Eevees on "Pokemon Box" I haven't had much of a need to evolve any of them since I have all the evolutions *especially Espeon and Umbreon thanks to Colosseum and Gale of Darkeness games*

The next set of most breeded are all my starter pokemon.

I have over 20 sets *each*: different movesets are my main objective

Charmander
Squirtle
Bulbasaur
Cyndaquil
Chikorita
Totodile
Torchic
Mudkip
Treeco


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> So, I'm guessing that Eevees are probably one of the most breeded pokemon?
> 
> I have over 20 different Eevees on "Pokemon Box" I haven't had much of a need to evolve any of them since I have all the evolutions *especially Espeon and Umbreon thanks to Colosseum and Gale of Darkeness games*
> 
> ...


You = no life?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Is this a new Diamond and Pearl thread?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> You = no life?




It means I wanted to fill Pokemon Box, because once you get to 1499, you get a  rare *surfing Pichu*  

Plus, I don't want any excuses for losing against anybody 



			
				mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Is this a new Diamond and Pearl thread?



It's pretty much an old thread. It was just merged with other Diamond/Pearl threads (3 threads all called Pokemon Diamond/Pearl)


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

lol i was wondering cause i realised an older one and my one were missing from the thread page...Anyhoo...um.....what have i missed?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

^not much. 

You can trade between your GBA games (Ru/Sa/Emerald/Fr/Lg) and DS game (Diamond/Pearl) with only one Nintendo DS ^_^

Thre's a few updates on Serebii regarding some pokemon moves.


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> It means I wanted to fill Pokemon Box, because once you get to 1499, you get a  rare *surfing Pichu*
> 
> Plus, I don't want any excuses for losing against anybody



Ahh XD are you serious!? A surfing Pichu?

*goes to fill Box*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

Well I was able to meet all the other requirements except for the 1499 one xDDD

*has over 1200 so far* 



> 1. Catch all 200 or 202 Pokemon in Pokemon Ruby or Sapphire to select an
> alternate frame in Adventure.
> 2. An unhatched Swablu that knows False Swipe is given to you at the start of
> the game.
> ...


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2006)

Cool i never knew you could unlock stuff on it =)
I really want that Zigzazoon XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Cool i never knew you could unlock stuff on it =)
> I really want that Zigzazoon XD




Yeah, you should have gotten a Swablu egg when you started the game :S
That's when I went to gamefaqs and want to know exact how many other pokemon I needed to get in order to get all the special eggs.

Screw it, I'm going to complete my box today 

*wants surfing pichu badly*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2006)

Why get a surfing pichu whats so great about it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Why get a surfing pichu whats so great about it




Very, simple. It's not ordinary. I never said I planned on using it in battle but it isn't something you typically see everyday.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 28, 2006)

This game may be the reason I will get the DS lite. Eventhough I'm a Sony fan without a PSP.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 28, 2006)

Surfing Pikachu's been done though....
In Japan years ago, and in Pokemon Stadium GS

It wouldn't really help in breeding as Pikachu's in fairy group and so is Maril....plus, battling's out of the question...

It's just a hook ~_~


----------



## Duckling (Jul 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Why get a surfing pichu whats so great about it



 What's so great about it? Surfing and Thunderbolting Pikachu with a Light Ball OWNS your soul, that's what.

Too bad I don't have Pok?mon Box, and am probably not able to ever get one. Neh, doesn't matter, really. I have *Shiny* Pichu, afterall. =D It's Jolly. W00t for me! Oh, did I mention that Attack is its best stat? Yes, yes, I'm very thrilled...

'Nyway...
So far, I'm really dissapointed in the Pok?mon released so far. Almost all are ugly and completely unnecessary and unwanted pre-evos >> Neh, at leass there's Rukario, Diaruga, Weavile, Buizeru and Perappu (Teh birdie <3<3<3)... But the others... *Turns away*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Pikachu is good with Lightball.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't mind surfing Pikachu being done before, but the fact is there isn't any other way to get a pikachu with the ability of surf in the current gen games. For example, the oldest game that will be transferrable to Diamond/Pearl will be Ruby/Sapphire (FR/LG are remakes made after Ru/Sa, hence why I didn't count them as older) 

But I always like having unsual pokemon, even if they aren't suitable for battling. 
Breeding and/or collecting unusual pokemon has been my hobby, plus, why not fill up Box and get the egg? I was using Box for storage anyways, all it is an extra, and I always like completing my games


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

I like having more realistic looking pokemon.

That's why I shit on Ruby/Saphire.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

Realistic? 

There really wasn't that much of a difference, in fact it kinda felt recycled in some ways. 

Pidgey<-->Tailow

And none of the starters from any of the generations looked realistic


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 28, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> So, I'm guessing that Eevees are probably one of the most breeded pokemon?
> 
> I have over 20 different Eevees on "Pokemon Box" I haven't had much of a need to evolve any of them since I have all the evolutions *especially Espeon and Umbreon thanks to Colosseum and Gale of Darkeness games*
> 
> ...




8D Want to help out with our trading program that's in progress? ilabb is going to send me the Johto starters when they (d/p) come out. I'm excited


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 28, 2006)

Getting DS Lite 2morro !


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 28, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I like having more realistic looking pokemon.
> 
> That's why I shit on Ruby/Saphire.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 28, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

>


is that what I think it is?


----------



## Nico (Jul 28, 2006)

The Jhoto starter did look realistic more than any of the other starters if you narrow it down. >_>

Hopefully the Shino pokemon will be.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 28, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> The Jhoto starter did look realistic more than any of the other starters if you narrow it down. >_>
> 
> Hopefully the Shino pokemon will be.


...........agreed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> 8D Want to help out with our trading program that's in progress? ilabb is going to send me the Johto starters when they (d/p) come out. I'm excited




Sure, no sweat. 

There's still quite a few pokemon I'm missing so, I'll be more than glad to help xDD

I have all the starters from each generation, so it's no real sweat. ^_^


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey i got an egg from pokemon box, and i think its the swablu, but i also have 60 pokemon stored and i didn't get another egg (zigzazoon) . I wonder why.
Also i was wondering how this is possible. I put my Blaziken and Mightyena in a dare care centre and when i returned, there was an egg.....=S.


----------



## Paoa08 (Jul 28, 2006)

I havent really ever thought of any pokemon so far looking realistic... and I prefer it like that. I did see in a person's devient art, some realistic drawings of Charmander, Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Mew and Mewtwo. They looked cool, but I like pokemon looking like it always has.

Besides, Kira Yamato is right, there were too many Pokemon that were a lot like the old ones including Pidgey and Taillow, Wurmple and Caterpie Linoone and Furret, as well as (at least I thought) Lairon/Aggron reminded me of a slightly cooler Ryhorn/Rydon.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Sure, no sweat.
> 
> There's still quite a few pokemon I'm missing so, I'll be more than glad to help xDD
> 
> I have all the starters from each generation, so it's no real sweat. ^_^


give me sum?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> give me sum?




You'd better have a pokemon I'd want xDD

Speaking of trading..wow, I can already imagine so many people who would want to start trading via wi-fi 

I smell a wi-fi trading thread in the works


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 28, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> You'd better have a pokemon I'd want xDD
> 
> Speaking of trading..wow, I can already imagine so many people who would want to start trading via wi-fi
> 
> I smell a wi-fi trading thread in the works


T____T So none >_>; i don't have anything special, I lose lol (kills self) lol emo


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 28, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> Getting DS Lite 2morro !


i got DS lite a week or so ago, and i must say it's very cool  the only annoying thing about it is the brightness (yes i know you can adjust it) compared to the regualr DS, its a little more bright and colorful, not that its a bad thing, its just a little bit...annoying >.> and also i so need to go get some screen protecters for it, it's a little bit all scratchy and stuff >.>


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 28, 2006)

Can't wait to start trading with Kira~

I really hope they have more varied flying types~
It's pretty annoying how there hasn't been a plain old flying type...

@the repetive Pokemon~
I think it's a matter of time they start repeating species but just making them different looking...there are already a dozen canine-variety Pokemon out there, but the thing is that they don't look like dogs, so they pass


----------



## ilabb (Jul 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> T____T So none >_>; i don't have anything special, I lose lol (kills self) lol emo


Aww, I'll give you some starters 

Kira, what do you need? The only ONLY Pokemon I don't have readily available is Zangoose I think... other than that I could hook you up once the games come out.

EDIT: In fact, don't tell me. Go here and support our forums by requesting needed Pokemon there


----------



## Nico (Jul 28, 2006)

I wonder if it will have duplication like in GSC.


----------



## Cero (Jul 28, 2006)

Hmm if anyones knows, and im ure you all do, D/P Pokemon can be transfereed to the poekmon game on the Wii


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

With 'realistic' I ment less like the fucking teddy-bears they have now. All this 'cutesy' stuff is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2006)

The originals seemed the most realistic to me. They actually looked like the animals they were based on. I'm also getting a bit sick of these cute ones...


----------



## Phosphorus (Jul 29, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> The originals seemed the most realistic to me. They actually looked like the animals they were based on. I'm also getting a bit sick of these cute ones...






^Treecko


..I'll go away now XD


----------



## brian197 (Jul 29, 2006)

the dog scares me.............


----------



## Seany (Jul 29, 2006)

Haha XD
Wow they are creepy


----------



## Nico (Jul 29, 2006)

Question

How can a Snbull be a dog when it's name is Sn*bull *and it evloves into Gran*bull*.


----------



## Seany (Jul 29, 2006)

Its just a bulldog =P


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

I PRESENT TO YOU: CUBONE!


----------



## Nico (Jul 29, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Its just a bulldog =P


I never though of that. 

Cubone what?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

The pokemon?


----------



## Nico (Jul 29, 2006)

As what animal.XD

I always pictured dog but that skill mask kills it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

I do believe it's a groundhog.


----------



## Nico (Jul 29, 2006)

That would make sense. Then it should have learn dig by level. >_>


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 29, 2006)

Treecko looks cool in that image


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2006)

Photoshopped animals FTW?  


Aww, I'll give you some starters 



			
				ilabb said:
			
		

> Kira, what do you need? The only ONLY Pokemon I don't have readily available is Zangoose I think... other than that I could hook you up once the games come out.
> 
> EDIT: In fact, don't tell me. Go here and support our forums by requesting needed Pokemon there


I have a ton of zangoose so that shouldn't be a problem ^_^

I have to compile a list of pokemon I'm either to lazy to trade between my games (especially those that can only evolve when trading) and those that can only evolve under special circumstances. And for some reason, I always forget to get the Old Amber and sans Aerodactyl. >_<



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Hmm if anyones knows, and im ure you all do, D/P Pokemon can be transfereed to the poekmon game on the Wii



I don't see why not. I trade all the time with my GC games (Gale of Darkness, Colosseum) and my GBA games. xDD

I don't think they'll stop that feature with the newer systems. And I believe that feature will be available, because as long as their's an RPG feature in the console version, they'll be trading enabled.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Aug 2, 2006)

Somehow the fake magamar evolution looked real.The one Serebii.net


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Aug 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ^ you need the EMus on the psp to keep coming back to it  jk
> 
> 
> Pokemon MMORPG. nintendo would live in a world of cash. it would be 20 tiems more popular than WoW.



they should definitely do it for the Wii. I think its impossible to make an MMORPG for the DS, how u are right about one thing
Nintendo would be living in cash. I cant believe they still cant see how much online gaming can really help their system. Hopefully there will be a fully 3d MMORPG of Pokemon. If that happens in 2007-2008, I will start playing pokemon for the first time in 9 years.


----------



## Monna (Aug 2, 2006)

This looks pretty interesting. I may buy it.


----------



## Nico (Aug 2, 2006)

It is worth buying. If it is your first interest in a pokemon game. I suggest to try some earlier games for the fun and knowing.


----------



## ANBU Hatake Kakashi (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to be one of the first to get this game, it has online play and a ranking system.

I'm going to own you all just wait and see.

I will become the Pokemon Master

 - wow it's been so long lmao that phrase-


----------



## Nico (Aug 2, 2006)

o_o;

Which sentence was from you?


----------



## Seany (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry but nobody will be owning me


----------



## Frieza (Aug 2, 2006)

How many are going to be in this one again?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

That fake Magmar evo looked awesome.


----------



## Frieza (Aug 2, 2006)

that was fake? I thought it was real.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 2, 2006)

Magmar evolution?

Man I remember the fake evolutions for Charizard, Blastoise, and Venasaur. XD


----------



## Cero (Aug 2, 2006)

Were are the fake evols?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## n8dogg (Aug 3, 2006)

Strange... but Gamestop's computers lack a release date in the database.  These guys are usually pretty anal about putting every upcoming game in there to rack up reserves... even the fake ones which end up being hoaxes.  So what's the beef, yo?


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah I guess they are trying to be more conservative. I have Red Steel reserved but TP and MP3 are missing from their list.


----------



## Nico (Aug 3, 2006)

Why does th evolution looks like it has no face?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 3, 2006)

^He has a face, but from that position his face looks hurt.


----------



## Nico (Aug 3, 2006)

It makes it looked like it got kicked up. But still looks strange.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Aug 4, 2006)

Its wierd how the Pokemon Diamond and Pearl launch clashes with TGS


----------



## Cero (Aug 4, 2006)

Those fake evols look cheap


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 4, 2006)

Serebii was shown some pokemon that he thinks could turn out to be the real starters.


----------



## DBZthenNaruto2 (Aug 4, 2006)

and with Wi-Fi trading, it will be easier to complete your Pokedex!


----------



## Nico (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think thew will be the starters. They don't have that starter looks and the starters type to begin with.O_o;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Ever considered the fact that they might want to change the starter types? 

It'd be awesome.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 4, 2006)

Awwe. You guys haven't been posting on my forums. Bad NF people! 

Anyway, the kitty gryphon is sexy.


----------



## Nico (Aug 4, 2006)

Never!

It must be done by tradition.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 4, 2006)

Tradition grows boring. I'm all for new starter triangles!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

They should keep shifting them around from now on.

Next starters: Steel, Dragon and Ghost.


----------



## Nico (Aug 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> They should keep shifting them around from now on.
> 
> Next starters: Steel, Dragon and Ghost.


They should be types that can beat each others.XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

That's dull.

Besides, I can beat a water type with a firetype, just gotta put in the right moves and mechanics.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't trust Serebii's site anymore
on account that they don't translate things correctly,

but those 3 "new" pokemon look interesting,
All are new 'animal types' minus that cat thing, unless it's tazmanian devil animal


----------



## Cero (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah i agree i dont trust them anymore =/

I looke dat this article and when i foudn the same article it was completely diffrent, the second article made much more sense then the first one...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, I trust their mechanics and pok?dex pages.


----------



## Cero (Aug 4, 2006)

Some of the things i trut other things i dont, well i wonder if there may be a new element type of pokemon...maby...Wind? o.O xD


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 4, 2006)

-cough- Trust my site. Which isn't even up... But we have a forum... We just need a translator. -cough-

I love how much people bitch on Serebii forums. "We want more realistic pokemon!" "Those 'starters' look too realistic!" "That pokemon looks gay and retarded so it must suck! And if it IS the real starters then obviously their evolutions are going to suck, too!"

Edit: It's been confirmed that there are no new types as of this generation.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll be your translator Phosphorus

I always want to edit what Serebii ppl edit on wikipedia since their translations aren't that accurate....like one new attack, they translate as "freeze" and ppl automatically think it's an ice attack, when the Japanese is more like "seize" as in take an item from someone, or even "rob"


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 4, 2006)

i kinda hate it when they use again the fire,water and grass trio again....
rumors say that it's gonna be psychic,fighting and dark

and if it's in that triangle....i'm so gonna buy it..


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 5, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I'll be your translator Phosphorus
> 
> I always want to edit what Serebii ppl edit on wikipedia since their translations aren't that accurate....like one new attack, they translate as "freeze" and ppl automatically think it's an ice attack, when the Japanese is more like "seize" as in take an item from someone, or even "rob"



For serious?  I <3 you.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

yup yup~

just tell me more about your forum thru a PM or even at my FC


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

FC whore.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

hush maggot~

it's not like you visit! 

I wanna see a frigging Vulture Pokemon (dark)~ and a Porcupine (steel) too!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

I want to see Lions. Winged Lions. With peacockfeather wings.

And a larger movepool for fire pokemon.


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm mainly looking forward towards the online buisness, with the trading and battling. Since it's been years (before crystal was released) l have had noone to play my pokemon games with and l've only just heard of Jirachi awhile ago. Lots of people can't obtain any of these little guys and l think l might have a chance to have one , my main point is what would anyone else want to be willing to trade?

I'll probly breed my starter and he/she will be up, any1 else? of course this is waaaaay early but it gets the idea who will be willing to trade what not?


----------



## Nico (Aug 5, 2006)

PokeCommunity>Serebii

I do think the translations need to be improved a bit.


----------



## Gene (Aug 5, 2006)

Pics of the starters + Pokemon Super Contests + New battle system



*Spoiler*: __ 



The fire starter sucks =p


----------



## Key (Aug 5, 2006)

Do you people still watches pokemon on T.V?


----------



## Frieza (Aug 5, 2006)

Well the penguin just looks amazing, but I usually go with fire first. Grass turtle sprout guy looks cool too. I will have them all in due time. I hope I get an insane fire monkey near the end.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Those pokemon look really bad. =/


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 5, 2006)

The only decent looking starter is the grass starter.
=\


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 5, 2006)

Uuugh! Why couldn't it be the 'roo, the kitty gryphon and the triceratops?! These, IMO, really suck. The grass one is ugly as sin, the fire in the middle (it doesn't look too bad in a different shot I've seen), and the penguin is pretty cute. They best be havin' some good evolutions or Phosphorus will rain some doom. >(


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 5, 2006)

i like these ALOT better than ruby and sapphire. they aren't as good as red/blue's and silver/gold, those were PERFECT, these are sub par.

and ill have all 3. XP


----------



## Nico (Aug 5, 2006)

Water>Grass>Fire


I could tell the fire evolution will be a giant Ape. x_x


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

WRONG

Water > Fire > Grass > Water


----------



## Bass (Aug 5, 2006)

Penguin FTW!


And while the monkey doesn't seem appealing, I'm sure he's going to evolve into a badass, berzerk gorilla of doom and dispair.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 5, 2006)

I like the water penguin. Penguins = awesome.

I'll ultimately decide which one I pick based on the final evolutions, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

It would be kick ass if you there were different nations you could choose between to start in.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 5, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Penguin FTW!
> 
> 
> And while the monkey doesn't seem appealing, I'm sure he's going to evolve into a badass, berzerk gorilla of doom and dispair.



With a flaming ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> With a flaming ass.


I can actually imagine that to be the first evo. XD


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 5, 2006)

I like the monkey and the turtle. The Penguin seems too cutesy for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

There's fire COMING OUT OF THE MONKEY'S ASS

Wtf? XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

watch Serebii abuse wikipedia again with this..........ugh!!!

Penguin ftw!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Is serebii down or summat?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2006)

i really hate the reason to why people bad mouth pokemon..............

'because its old'...................

GOD!!! people still play FFVII, no one bad mouths that! (ive got nothing personal  against FFVII! its just the first game i thought of!)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Who here bad mouths it because it's old?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

no one hates pokemon here.....

Giga Impact~~ooh


----------



## Cero (Aug 5, 2006)

OMg Penguin ftw! 

The monkey with the flaming ass LOL xD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll probably play through the game with each one.

Unless they're like Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald, in which the only cool evo was Blaziken.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

Erekiburu is not kible.........-_- ugh
More like Bull~hence the horns on his back...

Erekibull~~


----------



## ilabb (Aug 5, 2006)

Electabull, I could live with that XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

That's just gay.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

Electabull sounds nice 
It sounds like delectable~

Electabull is delectable!! 
anyway, Bulbapedia at least translate their stuff themselves, and doesn't require a website to do something before they include it in their articles....like that wikipedia..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

And  is down. XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 5, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> And  is down. XD



w00t!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

I still don't have a trainer-card, either.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 5, 2006)

My tablet pen is MIA. >> Again. And I can't stand to even do the easiest things w/ a mouse since I've grown very accustomed to doing stuff w/ a pen.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Gotten spoiled, eh? XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 5, 2006)

I've been using it for about 2-4 years.


----------



## Nico (Aug 5, 2006)

I wonder if the fire is lit on it tail it will die. Just like Charmander. 

Maggot Brain:XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

If that's the case, it's another fire tailed Pokemon...


----------



## ilabb (Aug 5, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Electabull sounds nice
> It sounds like delectable~
> 
> Electabull is delectable!!
> anyway, Bulbapedia at least translate their stuff themselves, and doesn't require a website to do something before they include it in their articles....like that wikipedia..


I bet you anything that that'll be an episode title someday.


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 5, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> There's fire COMING OUT OF THE MONKEY'S ASS
> 
> Wtf? XD


It should be "Fire coming out of a monkeys head".
XD


----------



## Cero (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah i agree XD

That is too fgunny fire on a pokemons ass xDDD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 5, 2006)

i wonder if it will evolve into a baboon with lava infused buttocks?


----------



## Nico (Aug 5, 2006)

Hopefully the evolution won't be like that.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 6, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Electabull, I could live with that XD




It's going to be Elekable sounding like the word "Cable" in the name since his evolution shows cable wires coming out from his back.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> It's going to be Elekable sounding like the word "Cable" in the name since his evolution shows cable wires coming out from his back.



That's an awesome guess!!
Watch that be it's English name! People won't believe you thought of it~  

Those things on his back do look like cables...

edit: now that I look at it again, I think the official romanization is Elekible...so it's a combination of Electric and a warped "cable"
Eleki+ble = Electric Cable........oooh


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 6, 2006)

Fire Starter = Bad
Grass Starter = good
Water Starter =  PengWIN!!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 6, 2006)

Zeltser-gun said:
			
		

> Fire Starter = Bad
> Grass Starter = good
> Water Starter =  PengWIN!!



I freaking love that penguin  

Best starter water pokemon ever~

Totodile was just wrong


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

that penguin makes me laugh every time I see it~~
and his name means chubby and plump so who can't resist~~


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

I love Mr.Penguin!



			
				MSN Convo said:
			
		

> *Konosuke: The Final Link says:*
> every
> *Konosuke: The Final Link says:*
> linux
> ...


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 6, 2006)

its adorable! 

I really can't resist it. I'm gonna breed it and have like a penguin farm.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Obviously Pocchama and Hikozaru are teh best.ZOMG they are teh coolorz.


----------



## Seany (Aug 6, 2006)

Holy shit XD, i love these new starters! 
I am definatley getting the penguin!!! 
Then next will be the turtle , god i can't wait for this game XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 6, 2006)

OMG, Fire Starter looks plain weird. >.>

Pocchama definitely is my fav. I haven't liked a Water Starter since Squirtle. I wonder if any will have a second type. They seem highly plausible.


----------



## Seany (Aug 6, 2006)

I wonder which one will look the coolest in its final form. Hmmm probably the turtle =P


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

Im going to pick Mr.Penguin, the other 2 looks just plain odd =/


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 6, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I wonder which one will look the coolest in its final form. Hmmm probably the turtle =P


Somehow I imagine Hikozaru will look deranged, but pretty uber.


----------



## Xell (Aug 6, 2006)

Argh.. I've always been into the fire pokemon starters.. But this sickens me.. Looks like I'm changing to water! T_T


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't pick the penguin just yet! Adorable now, but let's see him/her after evolutions...

The cuteness is a tool to make you guys all pick him/her before evolving into something atrocious.


----------



## Nico (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it will learn a ice move ot two.


----------



## Seany (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh i'm not picking mr penguin for cuteness at all orc ninja  
I just love penguins! =D, im sure its gonna look great when it evolves. 
You can bet that it will learn ice beam and blizzard =D


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Aug 6, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Oh i'm not picking mr penguin for cuteness at all orc ninja
> I just love penguins! =D, im sure its gonna look great when it evolves.



Knowing Pokemon, the penguin will evolve into a polar bear or something  

Evolutions hurt. That's why I tend to pick the ugliest ones/ones that I do not like at all since they usually evolve into something the opposite. Just look at Ralts -> Kirlia -> Gardevoir. I'm going for that fire monkey :amazed


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 6, 2006)

Zeltser-gun said:
			
		

> Fire Starter = Bad
> Grass Starter = good
> Water Starter =  PengWIN!!



I always start with a grass pokemon in all pokemon games


----------



## Seany (Aug 6, 2006)

I haven't picked a water starter since squirtle , its been along time.


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

I might go for the flaming monkey as wel...


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Aug 6, 2006)

*ooommmmgeeee* penguins!!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

The pokemon should have double-typed. >.>

Monkey - Fire/Fight
Turtle - Grass/Water
Penguin - Water/Ice

I want a flaming-arsed gorilla.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> The pokemon should have double-typed. >.>
> 
> Monkey - Fire/Fight
> Turtle - Grass/Water
> ...



Wouldn't be surprising. Just gotta wait for information of their evolutions.

But if the turtle is grass/water, then holy shit. It is a very rare combination but it is damn good.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, it'll be the second one.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2006)

I think i'll start with the water or the grass type and see's what will happen with the monkey?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

If they are going to be dual types, possibly:

Turtle - Grass/Ground (new, and unique, would take away some weaknesses of grass)
Monkey - Fire (it might not get a double, just like Sceptile stayed one type in the last game)
Penguin - Ice/Water (too many of them) - Water/Steel would be hot


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2006)

agreed water and steel would be hot but to me I think it will be just like u said water and ice


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

A penguin being a steel type? >.>


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

Chill Penguin~


Though, it would be an interesting "evolution", it's feathers could have gotten so used to the cold, that they solidified into a steel-like textrure coating its entire body in its protective casing


----------



## Bass (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> A penguin being a steel type? >.>




A metal penguin...how can you go wrong?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm just not feeling it.

Maybe Dark-type.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2006)

but I really dont like the monkey but I really can see it evolve into a sweet pokemon


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 6, 2006)

What if they follow the rumors, and they do become Dark, Psychic, and Fighting? 

The Dark/Fire monkey
The Psychic/Water penguin
The Fighthing/Grass turtle...

though they have all been done before....


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Wouldn't matter, dueltypes are awesome. D:


----------



## exmorte (Aug 6, 2006)

Just as long as its not, water/ice and grass/poison I will be Happy.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2006)

idk but I like the grass/fire/water starters but I would like to see a dark/fighting/and ghost gyms


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Fire/Psychic would be awesome. Then Grass/Fighting and Water/Dark.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 6, 2006)

>( I just want a flaming ass baboon.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

And I want a trainer-card.

I'm beginning to see a patern. D:


----------



## Nico (Aug 6, 2006)

Mabye a Water/Flying?

If it was Water/Steel then ground would just own it. D:

I think that the water starter should have just a basic type.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> And I want a trainer-card.
> 
> I'm beginning to see a patern. D:


I can make them just pm me what u want and ill do my best


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 6, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> >( I just want a flaming ass baboon.





			
				Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I want a flaming-arsed gorilla.



Yes, flaming asses make everything better!


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2006)

I bet his special could be making fire by lighting pokemon up with its own ass xD


----------



## exmorte (Aug 7, 2006)

Hrmmm did you guys check out the news? The Underground world will be a wifi/wireless Co-op Mode where you get poke's item's and solve puzzles! (its also said that you will find fossils here) So this emphasis on space and time could have to do with some poke's that were from a time before the r/b/y era and you revive them (ala aerodactyl and Kabuto)


----------



## Seany (Aug 7, 2006)

I hope we get more than one fossil this time ^^


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 7, 2006)

to tell the truth I dont like the fossils but I would guess they would be in the game


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Aerodactyl was a decent pokemon, though.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree to that a rock/flying pokemon is good


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 7, 2006)

To me at first a rock/flying pokemon seem odd... but when I saw Aerodactyl I changed my mind


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Aerodactyl is Zam's natural enemy. XD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I hope we get more than one fossil this time ^^


Probably not in Diamond/Pearl, but maybe in the third game since Emerald gave us two fossils to keep.


----------



## Cero (Aug 7, 2006)

Most likely but im wondering, they gone through so many names i wonder what they will name the next version?


----------



## Nico (Aug 7, 2006)

I wonder if there will be a fossil of a pokemon that's a fire type. Or dark for a good appearence.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 7, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Most likely but im wondering, they gone through so many names i wonder what they will name the next version?


Well first-gen they used color, second-gen was metal (excluding Crystal), and the third and fourth gen are using gemstone names. Hmm, I can't think of what they would come up with next.


----------



## Nico (Aug 7, 2006)

Mabye Pokemon Spinel and Zircon. 

*shrugs*

That is some time away.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a feeling they'll move onto states nexy. Pokemon Solid, Liquid, Gaseous and Plasma.


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 8, 2006)

NOOOOOOO!!!I surely liked the 2nd generation names


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 8, 2006)

Pokemon Gas sounds wrong


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 8, 2006)

Pokemon plasma sounds nice XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Pokemon Gas sounds wrong


That's why I said Gaseous, not Gas.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 8, 2006)

what kind of gyms do u guys want to see in the game?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

All of them. XD

I'd just want a game with ALL nations, preferably with the Orange Islands, too. Those'd be like mini-games for the most.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 8, 2006)

ya I would like to see the orange islands 2


----------



## exmorte (Aug 8, 2006)

Gyms, well I would like a Steel type gym, another bug gym, and a posion gym for the inevitable psychic type I will raise.


----------



## Cero (Aug 8, 2006)

Plasma sounds cool...kinda sounds like MGS though xD!

I would like to see new gyms and new gym members but less puzzles to get to each gym member >_<


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Aug 8, 2006)

They need to bring back more than 8 gyms. I liked how epic Silver/Gold/Crystal was and was disappointed to see Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald so short. In the best case scenerio, Pearl/Diamond will have 32 gyms (8 gyms x 4 regions), maybe even increase the Pokemon level cap. I would personally kill for 24 gyms since 32 may be a bit too much.

Oh, and the last boss should be Ash Ketchum in his 50s. That would be sweeeet.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 8, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> They need to bring back more than 8 gyms. I liked how epic Silver/Gold/Crystal was and was disappointed to see Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald so short. In the best case scenerio, Pearl/Diamond will have 32 gyms (8 gyms x 4 regions), maybe even increase the Pokemon level cap. I would personally kill for 24 gyms since 32 may be a bit too much.
> 
> Oh, and the last boss should be Ash Ketchum in his 50s. That would be sweeeet.


agreed that sounds sweet


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 8, 2006)

> Oh, and the last boss should be Ash Ketchum in his 50s. That would be sweeeet.



lol, automatic win if you throw your pokeball in his face.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't steal his cap, though. He might try to catch you. =x


----------



## Seany (Aug 8, 2006)

They do need a game with orange islands in =P. I would love to beat those gym leaders and fight that Drake's pokemon


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 9, 2006)

No wai!!!By the time your pokemon reaches 90 or something......the rest of the gyms will be babies...higher level capacity pls....


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Aug 9, 2006)

If those games are out i would get diamond


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I'm pissed that the freakin screenshots or preview's of this game are out, I don't own a DS, I just emulate, I already have a decent N DS emulator, and I'm part of a very good emulation website, so no need for me to pay 150$ for the ds, and like 30$ for the game (h).


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 9, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> They need to bring back more than 8 gyms. I liked how epic Silver/Gold/Crystal was and was disappointed to see Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald so short. In the best case scenerio, Pearl/Diamond will have 32 gyms (8 gyms x 4 regions), maybe even increase the Pokemon level cap. I would personally kill for 24 gyms since 32 may be a bit too much.
> 
> Oh, and the last boss should be Ash Ketchum in his 50s. That would be sweeeet.



I agree with that... we need more gym battles in the next game


----------



## Cero (Aug 9, 2006)

You piss ash off and he will use pikachu to give you an execution (brain fried) =P


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Narutonoor said:
			
		

> Well I'm pissed that the freakin screenshots or preview's of this game are out, I don't own a DS, I just emulate, I already have a decent N DS emulator, and I'm part of a very good emulation website, so no need for me to pay 150$ for the ds, and like 30$ for the game (h).


Woohoo, who gives a shit? =/


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 9, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Woohoo, who gives a shit? =/



That's what I was thinking..


----------



## Nico (Aug 9, 2006)

Narutonoor said:
			
		

> Well I'm pissed that the freakin screenshots or preview's of this game are out, I don't own a DS, I just emulate, I already have a decent N DS emulator, and I'm part of a very good emulation website, so no need for me to pay 150$ for the ds, and like 30$ for the game (h).


Since when is a DS 150. Now that is. Also ify ou buy a game at a underrated location you may get it at a good location.


----------



## Seany (Aug 11, 2006)

New info out

Theres 2 new pokemon yet to be seen. Well one is definatley another bird, and the other looks like it could be some type of cat?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 11, 2006)

> Well I'm pissed that the freakin screenshots or preview's of this game are out, I don't own a DS, I just emulate, I already have a decent N DS emulator, and I'm part of a very good emulation website, so no need for me to pay 150$ for the ds, and like 30$ for the game (h).



Too bad you can't go online .


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 11, 2006)

I kinda like emulation....it makes the game faster...

*plots out with hatching eggs...*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

It doesn't bring the satisfaction of the GB game, though.


----------



## Neji_is_my_homeboy (Aug 11, 2006)

i gave up on pokemon


----------



## Seany (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm gonna be pissed if Roselia gets a pre evolution aswell. I hate the pokemon...Never used it, and never will.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2006)

I loved roselia  It was one of my strongest pokemon in saphire


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Roselia sucks, only grass-pokemon I ever used were Venusaur and Ludiculo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2006)

people only dislike it because of its looks -__-


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

And for good reason at that.


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 11, 2006)

I kinda hate the 3rd generation pokemon....it seemed off...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 11, 2006)

Its a stupid reason O_o


----------



## Seany (Aug 11, 2006)

Zeltser-gun said:
			
		

> I kinda hate the 3rd generation pokemon....it seemed off...



I agree. Most of them were just like blobs, and were very unusual. It's my least favourite generation.


----------



## exmorte (Aug 11, 2006)

Ahh well atleast roselia's evo looks pretty cool. And I gotta say roselia was one of the few grass types I actually liked. Venasaur sucked (really terrible stats) and Ludicolo was good, but not the best. However the 3rd generation was actually had some of my favorite poke's such as Flygon and Snorunt. And some of my least favorite, nosepass anyone?

The next generation likes totally different than all previous generations So I hope it turns out excellent. Perhaps good enough to reach G/S/C status.


Also am I the only one that absolutely loves the new contest?? C'MON A RYTHMM GAME! That is so freaking awsome. And dress up pokes? Ludicolo with cool shades and a sombrero, or Blaziken with some shoes, or hitmonchan with Armbands (like lees!) AWSOME!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Venusaur, bad stats? The base-stats for the specials are 100, the rest is all above 80, what's bad about that? Roselia's only 100 stat is Spec. Attack, while Spec. Def. was 80 and the rest all below 60, except for Attack, which was exactly 60.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, loser I am will be buying a DS for these games. I did it with the Gameboy and Advance for the others and same with this one heh. They seem to be going a little overboard with all these pre-evolutions though, as now Snorlax has a pre and Electabuzz has a new evolution...I'm just hoping you can explore more than one region this time, as that was a letdown in Ruby/Sapphire.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 11, 2006)

It's possible you can go back to Hoenn if it can link up to Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/FR/LG, similar to G/S/C, but Game Freak might go a different route.



			
				Cartoon said:
			
		

> I agree. Most of them were just like blobs, and were very unusual. It's my least favourite generation.


A majority of the fanbase criticized the Pokemon for being unoriginal or too out of the ordinary for Pokemon. For example, Wurmple was another Caterpie, Lairon/Aggron is a suped up Rhyhorn/Rhydon, and Beautifly was too detailed or something, compared to Butterfree. Funny thing is, Ken Sugimori didn't designed all of the third generation, unlike the first two. So that could be another factor why.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

That's probably a major factor. It's just going wrong with Pokemon.

The first season of Pokemon was awesome and far more realistic than the crap they have now, same with the first two Pokemon game series. Ruby/Saphire/Emerald just had too many shitty pokemon.


----------



## Nico (Aug 11, 2006)

Besides the pokemon. Theattacks didn't look great either. Godl/Silver/Cyrstal may not have great animation but the attacks looked better.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

GSC had Scizor, Tyrannitar and Umbreon, that's enough to make it awesome.


----------



## Nico (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> GSC had Scizor,* Tyrannitar* and Umbreon, that's enough to make it awesome.


Yes. Lets not forget the support it gave to netbattle fans.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Sandstorm FTW! XD


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 11, 2006)

i cant wait to get it


----------



## Nico (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Sandstorm FTW! XD


Hopefully Diamond and Pearl will have more abilites like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

They need more realistic pokemon, although Arcanine will be the only fire pokemon for me. <3

Seriously, if they increase Arcanine's movepool, he'd be godly.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 11, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> It's possible you can go back to Hoenn if it can link up to Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/FR/LG, similar to G/S/C, but Game Freak might go a different route.


If I got you right man, I mean like actual travel to the different regions as G/S/C allowed. That was the most welcomed feature for me in those, as it kept you busy and plenty of stuff to do. I do know, yes, of the the link between FR/LG to Ruby/Sapphire. 

On to other things I'd like to see...

*-The return of the VS Seeker*
That was such a great addition. Made training a breeze and again, it gave you something to do after beating the game. It always sucked beating everyone and only having the Elite 4 to tackle. The phone calls weren't that great either in G/S/C. 

*-A New Kurt*
I dunno, I rather liked old Kurt and visiting him every day to get a custom made ball everyday. It would be nice to see a new guy make them for you.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 12, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> They need more realistic pokemon, although Arcanine will be the only fire pokemon for me. <3
> 
> Seriously, if they increase Arcanine's movepool, he'd be godly.



Actually...Arcanine was the best non-legendary fire pokemon.

Sadly, his speed and mediocre stats can't stand up to the big dogs. It also sucks really bad to be a type that is weak against Ground attacks; most physical sweepers has Earthquake in their movesets. Unless you work your ass off to buff him up using other Pokemon's buffs and Baton Pass, you can probably sweep quite well using Extreme Speed. That's still hard though, most teams usually have a Hazer to avoid those kind of sweeps. My Gengar does that for me; he also SP sweeps for me too.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

I know that Arcanine was that good, but his small movepool cripples him. Sure, Extremespeed helps, but his overal potential movelist is not very long.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats true. They should like balance the game a bit, cause to be the best you have to choose the best stated pokemon (of different types of course).

I wanted to train Alakazam, but Metagross owns that biotch.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

I miss the days of Pokemon Deposit box and trade cloning.


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

New bird pokemon is revealed! 
It looks great! and actually normal. Its definatley gonna be on my team!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 12, 2006)

when is this sucka going to be released?


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 12, 2006)

^ later this year or early next year I think


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

GSC > RSE/FRLG


----------



## exmorte (Aug 12, 2006)

Well it comes out in japan the 28th of next month. And considering there was a 5,8,4,7,13,11, and 7 month gap between the Jp, and US releases for Emerald,Firered,Ruby,Red,Yellow,Gold, and Crystal So that gives us a 7.8 month average or so. So unless they go for a worldwide release (to celebrate wifi pokemon action) it wont be out till Next March(ish) or if we go by the quickest release January of next year. Now thats going solely by the math, And I really hope that Im wrong. However it probably wont be out till next year....


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 12, 2006)

If the suddenly sprung a worldwide release I would seriously go crazy lmao.

Yeah it'll prolly be next year, which sucks majorly, but there isn't anything we can do about it. If it gets released any time before Feb/March of next year then it will be pretty crazy.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

I wonder how they'll pull off international trading and such, with all the different names.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm sure it won't be too difficult to work out. The games still have the same basic coding for the pokemon, they just have different names. So all it would be is converting the name value. 

But I think trading will only be do-able via Friend Code, and not just with anyone, so it may not be too big of a problem. 

Battling on the other hand I dont know, you may be fighting someone from japan who has a pokemon that has a different name in english, so that brings up the same problem. In the end I think they prolly already have a solution for this, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> New bird pokemon is revealed!
> It looks great! and actually normal. Its definatley gonna be on my team!


is this the bird u are talking about?


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes! XD
God i want it now =P


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

I just might want that pokemon to


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks pretty lame.


----------



## Nico (Aug 12, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> when is this sucka going to be released?


Spet 28 in Japan. 2007 for everyone else.

I guess the bird pokemon is the new Taillow for Diamond and Pealr.


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

^What?! lame?! *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Gene (Aug 12, 2006)

All of the designs of the new generation pokemon revealed so far suck. Except for Lucario.


And they really need to change the male trainer. >_>


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

heres what the new pokemon sound like

recent reported post


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow cool! 
they all sound nice


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 12, 2006)

IMO that bird is pretty cool.

I honestly cannot wait for D/P, its gonna be a definate import for me.

EDIT-

Omgz0rz are those the starters?!!?!? A fire monkey?!?! This may be the very first time I don't pick fire O.O I mean its okay, just the fact that its a monkey is wierd to me lol.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

I think ill start with the water type


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't like the monkeys hair on its head. It looks like dog shit....XD


----------



## Nico (Aug 12, 2006)

Is it me or is the battlefields in the game are too far.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

even though it looks like that I can see it evolve into a badass Gorilla


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

^ Yeah it probably will =P


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 12, 2006)

> Is it me or is the battlefields in the game are too far.



What do you mean battlefields?

Anyway, as always, I shall start off with the fire pokemon. Me wants hairy fire ape.


----------



## Nico (Aug 12, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> What do you mean battlefields?
> 
> Anyway, as always, I shall start off with the fire pokemon. Me wants hairy fire ape.


When you battle a pokemin in the game. The field is too apart. I'm only looking at the screen shots though.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

u talking about this?

recent reported post


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

I wanna see the starters other forms! XD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

we will sooner or later.....maybe


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm loving the music on these new games!
The villian music, and battle music is wicked. 
I hated the Ruby/Saphire music


----------



## brian197 (Aug 12, 2006)

yea but my friend dosnt like it i wounder why.............


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

I dont mind the music I just want to see all the new pokemon


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

There's fire coming out of the monkey's arse XD


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

I hope the fire changes from his ass to his head when he evolves


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

Monkey had some Burritos


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

I wonder which original pokemon you can catch in these 2. I really hope Zubat isn't in. Dear god please. It seems like its always in every single cave, and it always appears and annoys me 
I want wild Turous or Scythers =P


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Same here, wild full-evos would be cool, too. Seeing wild Alakazams and Scizors roam around would be a dream.


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

^ it sure would! =D
We need at least a few final forms roaming free. There are too many that need evolving in different ways =P


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

I hate zubats


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 12, 2006)

Blah, yeah no zubat hopefully.

D/P are looking better and better with each new thing they release, I can't wait to get my hands on it.

Btw, the majority of the new pokemon actually look pretty cool, none of them are stupid looking or anything, so thats a plus lol.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

yes a big plus


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah hopefully all of the new ones will look just as good.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

they will make a new pokemon just like zubat just to piss people off


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

That, and Crobat is a fucking good pokemon.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

I never trained a zubat before so I wouldnt know


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

To copy from GameFAQs:

#169/#65 - Crobat
Type: Poison/Flying
Ability: Inner Focus[Prevents flinching]
Base Stats: HP: 85
            Att: 90
            Def: 80
            Spd: 130
            Sp Att: 70
            Sp Def: 80
Description:
Crobat is a fabulous Pokemon. It is both very fast and strong, and its
defenses are about average so it won't plop after an attack or two. Because of this, Crobat is often used as a physical sweeper, and rarely a Toxisweeper.
There are also many standard sets out there, and some of them aren't so great.

When using Crobat, you can be assured that it will usually last at least five
normal effective hits. It's much more durable than it looks. I don't think it
can last more than 2 attacks strong against it without the proper EVs. Take
advantage of its type which can both be used for STAB as a physical sweeper and don't forget that he has the fastest Haze in the entire game. Crobat can take out Alakazam pretty fast too if that's what you're looking for.

Physical Sweeper:
---------
Crobat@Choice Band
Jolly: 252 Att, 252 Spd, 6 Sp Def
Sludge Bomb
HP Flying/Aerial Ace
Shadow Ball
Return/HP Ground

Most of the vet players has taken in this set. Choice Band increases its
strength, and with its extremely high speed he will most likely go first and
strike strong. If you can't get HP Flying, then go with Aerial Ace. With this
set, you are playing with pure power.

Variation Physical Sweeper:
---------
Crobat@Liechi Berry
Jolly: 252 Att, 252 Spd, 6 HP
Sludge Bomb
HP Flying/Aerial Ace
Shadow Ball/Return/HP Ground
Haze/HP Ground/Taunt

This set if for those who want to take advantage of Crobat's fast Haze. Just
basically sweep and when you see a tank come along, use Haze and continue to sweep. The first set is better than this one IMO, but it works which is all
that matters.

Toxishuffler:
---------
Crobat@Leftovers
Jolly: 252 HP, 129 Def, 129 Sp Def
Toxic
Whirlwind/Haze
Confuse Ray
Sludge Bomb

Many people dislike this set. I however, like it. It has saved my ass a few
times against killer Zangooses. Its speed is pretty useful here, it can get
the upper hand against Pokemon like BPing Ninjask or quick sweepers. It's dead against Poison and Steel types though, so use Whirlwind or switch when you see one.


----------



## Seany (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah crobat is cool, but the other 2 annoy me =P


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

I can agree to that, just like how Unown, Oddish and Geodude annoy me.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

I know almost all thoughs pokemon anoy me


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

They're nice for grinding at the start, same for Pidgey and Rattata, but when you meet #13245, you kinda get sick of them, and just send your best sweeper after them.

All though Zubat is EXCELLENT for Speed EV training.


----------



## exmorte (Aug 12, 2006)

huhm looks like they added two new natures, Meticulous and Frivolous.

Bizzare, ohh well I am going to get a perraparu just to use the blabber attack... who else is? I mean the attacks sound you get to make... heh just a long string of profanity kills small poke's.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Blabber attack uses the mic? XD


----------



## Kyueto (Aug 12, 2006)

I used to watch pokemon as a kid but now it seems kind of pointles.. <Ihope nobody is offended by my post>


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 12, 2006)

They need to get pictures out for this game... I'm glad to see that the vs Seeker will be in the game, I loved that thing... and I wonder if it'll be able to trade with Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Fire red, Leaf green.. Trade all my 1337 pokemon over for low lvl noobs!
After 11 months on these forums.. I have gotten 100 posts... I have like no life!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 12, 2006)

Narutonoor said:
			
		

> They need to get pictures out for this game... I'm glad to see that the vs Seeker will be in the game, I loved that thing... and I wonder if it'll be able to trade with Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Fire red, Leaf green.. Trade all my 1337 pokemon over for low lvl noobs!
> After 11 months on these forums.. I have gotten 100 posts... I have like no life!!


Where've you been? There are pics, and it is compatible with the 3rd-gen games, as we've known for weeks now. o.o


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 12, 2006)

So what starters will everyone start out when they get this game? Even though it's design still annoys me, I'll probably still go with Hikozaru, as I always tend to pick the Fire type in any game. When I get the other one, Pearl, I'll probably pick Naetoru and when they release the expanded version I'll get Pocchama.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Fire-type looks the best, but I'm waiting for shots of the evo's.

I usually don't bother with starters in my team, anyway. Save for GRB-starters.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 12, 2006)

Narutonoor said:
			
		

> After 11 months on these forums.. I have gotten 100 posts... I have like no life!!


There are people here who have been here for half that amount of time and have 3x as many posts(atleast).


----------



## exmorte (Aug 12, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Blabber attack uses the mic? XD



Yeah it uses the mic to record whatever you want to be the sound of its attack, Imagine on wifi all the abusive language!  The LOLFAG attack, or using microsoft sam   I LOVE IT!

Oh and im going with the water starter I think (as I have never chosen the water starter) Now if the water turns out to have ice subtype   then I wont get it. 


Whoa I didnt even know we had this: :rezno  smiley.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

idk I think ill start with the grass type it looks pretty cool


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 12, 2006)

Idk what the two new natures will do in terms of + or -, but they're interesting to put in there, I guess...maybe will do something special~

The so-called "spell" attack sounds really bad when you think about it, especially on a grass Pokemon...but the Japanese site that lists all the new attacks have it as おまじない - "good luck charm", which sounds way better than "spell".....in fact, i don't know where they got the word "spell" from....-_-


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 12, 2006)

who knows but I cant decide picking the water type or the grass type


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 13, 2006)

i'm pickin' the cute penguin


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2006)

I know some peope would hate, but i would prefer the battle system to be like final fantasy ff7, ( only one i have played) so it isn't turned based somewhat, like a timed metre. Yeh that would be cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

'Some'? Most people would hate it. Pokemon is stat and turn based as to who attack first, fine the way it is. Changing it would completely destroy competitive play.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, I mean while FF7's may be pretty cool, its just not how pokemon was meant to be. I'm fine with how it is now, its very fun and works out just fine, so I see no need for a change.

Every time I come in here it makes me more and more anxious about D/P. I can't wait for it to come out lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm getting pissed off at my Crystal, I can't seem to get a fucking Heracross out of the damn trees.


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

I wonder how many legendaries will be in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm starting to fucking hate Spearow.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

Lol yeah catching a heracross is a bitch XD.
Why you starting to hate spearow? =O


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Because that bitch keeps falling down trees Heracross is supossed to come down from. >.<

I had better fucking get a shiny Heracross!


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

Ahhh ok 
A shiny eh? your gonna have to be pretty damn lucky to get that XD
I'm trying to catch a damn Volbeat on Ruby!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, but a shiny Heracross would be soooooo sweet. XD


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah it would =D
Wow i hope i get a shiny one day!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

FUCK YOU SPEAROW


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2006)

> 'Some'? Most people would hate it. Pokemon is stat and turn based as to who attack first, fine the way it is. Changing it would completely destroy competitive play.



Yeh, it would break away from tradition personally i wouldn't mind it, i mean to an extent it makes it more realistic, i guess it is the style they chose to go with.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

You might get a shiny Spearow! XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh, it would break away from tradition personally i wouldn't mind it, i mean to an extent it makes it more realistic, i guess it is the style they chose to go with.


You obviously don't play competitively.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2006)

> You obviously don't play competitively.



No i don't, that is probably why i don't understand it that much. I guess it could knock the edge of the game i wouldn't really know.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

FTP

A decent help.


----------



## tanukibeast (Aug 13, 2006)

they need to make one of the starter's second type electric that would be original


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Electric pokemon usually aren't all that brilliant though. Save for maybe Jolteon.

Also, anyone that can give me a hint if Heracross can be caught at night?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2006)

Which game are you playing?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Pokemon Crystal.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2006)

Hmm, well on my silver i just headbutted some tree to get mine, i don't know how it plays for silver if i remember correctly it is in less places, i guess if you are going to the right place and hitting the tree's it is bad luck that you haven't crashed into one yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Silver and Gold have more places than Crystal, yeah. And bad luck for close to three hours.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2006)

Lmao, that freakin sucks man.


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 13, 2006)

I can't wait for it to come out either, but I don't have a DS yet, I'm gonna have to go and buy one


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 13, 2006)

For someone playing competively....still playing Crystal seems meh....
try Emerald at least, if you like the 3rd game thing...


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

uchiha_shinobi93 said:
			
		

> I can't wait for it to come out either, but I don't have a DS yet, I'm gonna have to go and buy one


As I said before in this thread. Buy a DS few weeks before the game is released.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 13, 2006)

Have you guys seen the new three minute video? If not, it's on my forum.  I'm horrible, aren't I? Shamelessly advertising my forums like this all the time.. XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 13, 2006)

*wonders what will happen to Deoxys form*

O:


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

After watching the 3 min vid...
OMFG this game is amazing. The graphics are just....great 
That snowy place looks so cool. Also seeing fly in action 
Its improved greatly. I really can't wait!

Btw cool forum Phosphorus


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen the new three minute video? If not, it's on my forum.  I'm horrible, aren't I? Shamelessly advertising my forums like this all the time.. XD


Have you tried on serebii?

Blind Itachi: Not sure on that. D:


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Serebii forums is down today because they're updating their shitty server or whatever anyway. BTW, I HATE serebii.net/forums because 75% of the people their are fucking asswholes. That includes Joe, the admin. I don't think I'd want any of those whiney ass fuckers on my forum.
> 
> I'm mainly just trying to get people here, 'cuz I love you guys  and, I'll do more advertising once the main website gets up.


Diss Shining Mew and PSI Umberon and I will cry.

You could try one of those topsites. Or the Ad Board.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 13, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Diss Shining Mew and PSI Umberon and I will cry.
> 
> You could try one of those topsites. Or the Ad Board.



Haha, I tried the ad board for getting people to help. Not one response. XD I have better luck in the pokemon related threads.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

HERACROSS NEEDS TO BE FUCKING EASIER TO CATCH

>.<


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 13, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I had better fucking get a shiny Heracross!



...that reminds me how hard i wanted a Shiny Houndoom with Modest nature for my current team...

but the only way to increase the chance is to use the Everstone trick in Emerald... and hatching eggs until it somehow happens... ...

... i'll never get my Blue Houndoom...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Everstone trick?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 13, 2006)

...making Ditto (or the female pokemon of your choice) to hold an everstone while breeding on the Daycare (emerald version only) gives you a 50% chance of passing down the mother's nature to the baby...

it's better to check a FAQ or walkthrough though ...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

You have around a 1:16,484 chance of that.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

Lol so still no luck getting Heracross?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

No, you can only catch it during day/afternoon, can't you? Damn thing is the most elusive pokemon ever. I mean, I even saw RAIKOU just after leaving the Burnt Tower, which is supposedly the hardest of the dogs to catch.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

XD sounds annoying. Yeah i think you can only get Heracross when the sun is out. I never caught any of those dogs...
Oh i just tried to catch one of those legendary 3 on Ruby. It took me 2 hours to get it, the damn thing just wouldn't go in the ball! so stubern...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 13, 2006)

Once I encounted Entei, and caught him with the masterball .

Never in my Pokemon life, have I seen a shiny pokemon  cept for the red gyarados. Are shiny pokemon's stats really that worth it?


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

^Same here, i've never seen one


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

In a way, yes.

I only caught 4 shiny pokemon in my life. Hopefully Diamondand Pearl will be esiser to catch a shiny pokemon.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 13, 2006)

> I only caught 4 shiny pokemon in my life.



You lucky biotch.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

4?! ohhh your so lucky 
I just can't believe i've NEVER encountered one. I mean i play for hours, and i've been playing since the first games..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, in GSC shiny pokemon had better stats than normal ones, although this was fixed in RSE/FRLG. They also fixed the cloning-bug, which is a downright shame, IMO.

I've had that Metang(?) from Steven being shiny, shiny Ho-Oh, a shiny Dratini and a shiny Zapdos that I saw in the BattleTower.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

There was a cloning bug? =O


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> You lucky biotch.


*slaps* How dare you.

I'm not lucky to be honest. :sweat


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, didn't you know? You could just clone any pokemon you want via either link-cable and PC boxes in RGBY and GSC. I'm so glad they didn't discover that one, like they did with Missingo.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

^not lucky Hayashi? why you say that? 

No i didn't know that Minami 
Wow theres quite alot i've missed out on


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> ^not lucky Hayashi? why you say that?


Well there are people that have caught up to 20 shiny pokemon. I haven't gotten that chance in a while to be honest. Unlike Robokiller who has gotten that chance recently.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah. XD

It can screw up your save game, but fuck it, I'd rather clone Eevee four times than having to breed it, make it happier, and then evolve it. You can just make one Eevee maximum happiness, clone it, and then wait a few hours for the different evo's.

You can also clone items this way.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

@Hayashi, Well at least you have some right, its better than none =P
@Minami, it sounds cool XD seems alot easier than just training all the time. Wow imagine all those master balls and rare candies


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

I rebember when some people in my school used to use the cloning process to clone Rare Candies. 

Diamond and Pearl needs that back.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, yes they do.

They also need ALL nations in game, I want my god damn Kanto and Johto, damn it! It'd be so cool to have like 32 gym badges. XD


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

^its cheating tho , i want to grow levels with skill

Yes i would love all places in one game!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 13, 2006)

I think rare candies should mimimize the stat bonus when lvling up.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

It's not _cheating_, it's using a flaw in the programming, there's a difference.

And rare candying to lvl 100 doesn't do you much good, as you miss out on all the EVs.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 13, 2006)

EVs? What's that?


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I wouldn't really see it on battaling the same type all over again. Mabye just a gym to cover all types.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

EV = Effort Values, one of the game mechanics.

I would love to battle on the gyms again, it'd be great to have lvl 80+ gym battles. Or possibly even owning your own gym.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 13, 2006)

> EV = Effort Values, one of the game mechanics.



Which are?



> Or possibly even owning your own gym.



That would rock! Especially, if you get to own a gym online .


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, you should know that every pokemon has base-stats and max-stats, depending on the nature and all that. You get EV's by battling pokemon, either in-game trainer or wild, and you get EVs from that, for example Zubat giving 1 Speed-EV. When you have enough EVs and you level up, the stat that you have the EVs in would increase more than usual. I believe that EVs'd allow you to raise one or two stats for  37 or 57 stat-points.

But there's a limit to how much EVs you can gather on one pokemon, and how many you can put into one stat. I think the total max EV is 512.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 13, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Which are?
> 
> 
> 
> That would rock! Especially, if you get to own a gym online .


I think its basicly extra stat boosts because your actually fighting and do efforts thus a 100 level pokemon with nothing but rare candies is weaker then one actually trained


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> EV = Effort Values, one of the game mechanics.
> 
> I would love to battle on the gyms again, it'd be great to have lvl 80+ gym battles. Or possibly even owning your own gym.


Most likely the same trainers will be used over and over again.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Not if it's online.

Besides, in-game they could just do like what they do with the Battle Tower, random teams with random trainers.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

It would be too cool fighting gym leaders again! 
Brock or Giovanni with new/evolved pokemon everytime


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

The battle tower needs random pokemon. ><


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Isn't Giovanni leading a quiet life away from Team Rocket somewhere?


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

^Yes that is true XD still, i wanna fight him again!
Gary was in charge of his gym wasn't he. God i miss having rivals like him


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, Gary/Blue was the new Gym Leader.

First gen had the most character, IMO. Same goes for the anime.


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

True. Funny since the Jhoto Gen had more episodes.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

They were just too pansy, Indigo League is where it's at. Orange League was decent aswell, especially the gym battles. The last battle with Drake was awesome.


----------



## chubby (Aug 13, 2006)

i thought i'd find Dave in here 

i can't wait for the Pokemon games to come out.....but first i need to find my DS


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

^^sure was! 
God i love that fight =D


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

I especially enjoyed the fight with that Scyther girl.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

My fav fight has to be Ash vs Gary. Only thing that annoyed me was how some pokemon were beaten easily, and how Heracross beat Magmar....lol like that could ever happen!
Blastoise against Charizard was amazing tho


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Heracross is an insanely strong pokemon. Megahorn + STAB + Heracross base attack = One helluva sweep.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

I admit that he's really strong. The guys always on my team =D
But he should of lost to that Magmar. A bug type can't take fire blast and 2 flamethrowers and stand up again.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

It'd depend on the EVs, level and nature, though.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah true.
Well maybe he could of done it, because he was a higher level with strong defence. I guess thats just enough to survive =P


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

And there are ofcourse some more real-world physics involved. The further you stand away from the launcher of the attack, the less damage it'll do, the position you're standing in, etc.


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I especially enjoyed the fight with that Scyther girl.


Do you mean in the 1st Season Pokemon leauge? Or Bugsy?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Bugsby is a guy. XD

Yeah, the Geisha-chick at the Indigo League.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 13, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Bugsby is a guy. XD
> 
> Yeah, the Geisha-chick at the Indigo League.


I was just cleaning through old tapes and found that episode. I believe her name was Jeanette if that's how you spell it. 

Yeah, I popped that tape in the VCR and started watching though the Indigo League games, and it sure brought back some memories. I still love Ash vs. Blaine though with Charizard and Magmar. Love the Seismic Toss in that one.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

^Ahh i've not seen that fight in ages. Definatley one of the best


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

That fight is on YouTube. Just search for Indigo League.


----------



## Seany (Aug 13, 2006)

Cool i can watch them all again XD
Thanks!


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Her name was actuaully Janet.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 13, 2006)

Im praying my DS arrives tomorrow! PRAY WITH ME!

And i cant wait for Diamond and Pearl even more!


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Good Luck Nara. 

Lets hope more info on the game comes out.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Im praying my DS arrives tomorrow! PRAY WITH ME!
> 
> And i cant wait for Diamond and Pearl even more!



Are you getting a lite?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep. A white DS Lite and i hope it arrives today ^_^


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow that 3 min video was pretty cool phos, thanks for posting it.

The graphics are just awesome really, I love how they did it 3d but it still retains the pokemon feel. I honestly thought it wouldn't be as cool as it looks. Ah well, not much longer till it comes out, import FTW


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GO DAVEY, GO DAVEY

GOT A HERACROSS, GOT A HERACROSS


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

You guys might have seen these already, but i just saw them at DSmeet and decided to post them XD

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

If you havent seen em, check em all out =D


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG im picking grass for sure


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

That turtle's gonna have a treehead! It's like Venusaur and Blastoise mixing! XD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> That turtle's gonna have a treehead! It's like Venusaur and Blastoise mixing! XD


hhmm good point


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 14, 2006)

I remember an episode in the Pokemon anime (a ghastly episode near the beginning), there Ghastly fused Venusaur and Blastoise to make Venustoise .


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

That's interesting, but there's nothing really 'special' about it if it is an evolution. Kinda like Chikorita and it's evolution line. >>


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

Chikorita just sucked. Same goes for every RSE pokemon but Torchic.


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

that looks great. 
Its last form will be a giant armored turtle! XD

Ahhh so you finally got Heracross, good! XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, now to get Eevee to max happiness, clone the bugger, and I have me an Espeon and Umbreon! XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't see why everyone bitches about RSE pokemon. There're some sweet ass pokemon. I <3 all the starters. Mightyena, Exploud, Linoone, LUDICOLO FTW, Ninjask, Sableye, Aggron, Zangoose, Seviper, Shuppet, Banette, Duskull, Dusclops, Chimecho... Doesn't mean there aren't any freaky ass ones in there, too, though. Like Luvdisc.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

They just look too cute for my liking. =/


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

Ahhh Chimecho. Thats the one pokemon i've never encountered...
Hard to find it huh


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

o0 Aggron looks cute? He looks like he'd rape your insides. XD


----------



## Nathan (Aug 14, 2006)

No Chikorita love...  *Tohru's favorite pokemon from that game series*

@Phosphorus: That raccoon-like pokemon in your avatar reminds me of that raccon from the Sly series. XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

Lucario? XD Lucario is no raccoon, he's an Anubis wannabe.


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

I love Chikorita


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I love Chikorita


I second that. Chikorita was awesome XD I still prefered Cyndaqill to all of the starters though XD


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't like Chikorita because she was a slut to Ash in the series. Cyndaquil > Chikorita to me IMO, but I'm crazy for fire starters.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 14, 2006)

^

Cyndaquill was awesome, but Chikorita is better. XD Totodile... was... interesting...

I just saw the starter pokemons for D/P.. I usually like the grass starters but this "Naetoru" I don't like. "Pocchama" is cute.



> Lucario? XD Lucario is no raccoon, he's an Anubis wannabe.



Whoops. XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

I haate Chikorita. It's evolutions are boring as hell. Don't get me wrong, Cyndaquil's aren't great either, but Typhlosion just has that aura of badassidy. Totodile and it's evolutions are my favorites.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

Tyrannitar > Aggron


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

ya I always like Cyndaquil  out of the three


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

Cyndaquill was my fav back then, but now its Totodile 
Awesome sig Phosphorus!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

yes quite good


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

Thaank yoou. I made a whole bunch of sigs the other day.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

do u have a Cyndaquil one?


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

Not at the moment, no. 

Zomfg. This random guy is talking to me... Quite annoying. Apparently from here. 
Anyone know him? And if it's one of you, you're going to die. XD

Jaguar51501 (1:19:06 PM): hi asl
PhosX (1:19:45 PM): Asl? Lol, I haven't heard that in... A long time. f/15/pa
Jaguar51501 (1:20:25 PM): 19/m/md here
PhosX (1:20:31 PM): cool
Jaguar51501 (1:20:33 PM): not sure where i got sn from
PhosX (1:20:57 PM): Aah, I see.
Jaguar51501 (1:21:09 PM): ^yur screen name
PhosX (1:21:15 PM): Yeah
PhosX (1:22:13 PM): Well, I'm on Deviantart, various forums..
Jaguar51501 (1:22:25 PM): u a naruto fan?
PhosX (1:22:31 PM): Yeah
Jaguar51501 (1:22:48 PM): ok thats where a naruto forum
Jaguar51501 (1:22:54 PM): u a sakura fan??
PhosX (1:23:16 PM): Sakura from Naruto? Yeah, she's cool\
Jaguar51501 (1:23:25 PM): cool. i LOVE her
PhosX (1:23:38 PM): lol. Neji's my favorite.
Jaguar51501 (1:23:44 PM): cool
Jaguar51501 (1:23:49 PM): u like any other anime?
PhosX (1:24:34 PM): Naruto is all I really watch/read all the time, but I'll watch a few other things.
Jaguar51501 (1:24:47 PM): cool
Jaguar51501 (1:24:48 PM): got a pic?
PhosX (1:24:59 PM): Noo, I don't. Srry.
Jaguar51501 (1:25:14 PM): s'ok wat u look like
PhosX (1:26:30 PM): Hm. Tall. Black hair. Brown eyes.
Jaguar51501 (1:27:12 PM): white?
PhosX (1:27:21 PM): Yeah

Jaguar51501 (1:27:50 PM): skinny?>
PhosX (1:28:07 PM): Sure.
Jaguar51501 (1:28:16 PM): yes or no lol
Jaguar51501 (1:28:20 PM): im jus curious'
PhosX (1:28:36 PM): Yeah, I guess. My boyfriend thinks so.
Jaguar51501 (1:29:48 PM): cool
Jaguar51501 (1:29:51 PM): rack?

Of course I'm lying out my ass


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

Nope, i have no clue who that is =O


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, so how about that rack of yours?


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL XD........


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

nope never heard of the guy


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _sigs I made_ 













Wow. Just wow. Who says 'asl' anymore anyway? Who asks a girl about their rack after they say they have a boyfriend? XD Zomfg. Damn, I wish I knew how to create/send viruses to get rid of these freaks. Blocking doesn't work anymore, since usually people have more than one s/n.


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

Great sigs! =D
The weavile is my fav.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

I usually ask girls about it, although I'm a decent guess.

How're those Trainer Cards going by the way, Phos? Still think it's a good idea, even in high demand? XD


----------



## Nathan (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome sigs.

How do you get it to curve at the sides? *made his own Tenko sig in his sig*

Talking about trainer cards, I made my own. I liked how it came out... especially since I was using Adobe Photoshop instead of Paint...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

Love the sigs


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I usually ask girls about it, although I'm a decent guess.
> 
> How're those Trainer Cards going by the way, Phos? Still think it's a good idea, even in high demand? XD



It's more the people. They come in, spam, bug the shit out of me, etc, etc. It gets annoying 'cuz then I can't find requests, people can't find their finished work, etc 'cuz there's so much spam. It annoys me so much that I just put them off more. XD

As for the curves, all I do is open-

Great. He's back.

-ahem- I open a transparent thingy, whatever size, use the Rounded Rectangle Tool, then select that, copy it, open a new file, and paste. Then I do w/e on top. Hopefully that makes some sense XD


----------



## Nathan (Aug 14, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> It's more the people. They come in, spam, bug the shit out of me, etc, etc. It gets annoying 'cuz then I can't find requests, people can't find their finished work, etc 'cuz there's so much spam. It annoys me so much that I just put them off more. XD
> 
> As for the curves, all I do is open-
> 
> ...



Hmm, thanks.
Oh! I get it! That's so easy. Why didn't I think of that myself? XD


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

I wonder how we get to catch Lucario in these games =P


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

PhosX (1:47:16 PM): okay
Jaguar51501 (1:47:30 PM): ughhh so bored
PhosX (1:47:40 PM): Haha. That sucks.
Jaguar51501 (1:47:50 PM): im at work
PhosX (1:48:10 PM): That really sucks.
Jaguar51501 (1:48:58 PM): yup i get off in 4 hrs
PhosX (1:49:11 PM): Heh
Jaguar51501 (1:50:00 PM): got ne naruto fans n yur bl?
Jaguar51501 (1:50:04 PM): ^buddy list
PhosX (1:50:26 PM): Fenixc10
Jaguar51501 (1:50:44 PM): wats their asl?
PhosX (1:51:22 PM): 17/f/Michigan
Jaguar51501 (1:51:35 PM): is she on?
PhosX (1:51:43 PM): Not at the moment.
Jaguar51501 (1:51:49 PM): ah ok
Jaguar51501 (1:51:57 PM): darbn cuz i need ppl 2 talk 2
PhosX (1:52:10 PM): Haha.


ilabb is going to kill me when he gets on. XD Who would hire a 19-year-old that types like shit anyway?


----------



## Seany (Aug 14, 2006)

XD who is the guy anyway..


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

some freak that lives with his mom?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 14, 2006)

@Phosphorus: LMAO! He asked your asl. I haven't had someone ask me my asl in like 4 years. Like using the word "asl" I mean.

On topic: I really want to see the evolution chain of those new pokemon starters. XD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 14, 2006)

Tohru said:
			
		

> @Phosphorus: LMAO! He asked your asl. I haven't had someone ask me my asl in like 4 years. Like using the word "asl" I mean.
> 
> On topic: I really want to see the evolution chain of those new pokemon starters. XD


I agree I hope there evolutions are way better


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey phos you still looking for help w/ your site? I think a D/P site would be awesome if it was done right, give me a shout if you still are.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 14, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _sigs I made_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make me one with phoenix please 

il luv you forevar


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Make me one with phoenix please
> 
> il luv you forevar



I suuppooose I could. Just let me get dressed. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 14, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> I suuppooose I could. Just let me get dressed. XD


rawr XD naked phos "cough" XD il be forever your fanboy XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont think Vegitto will mind if you do his siggy naked >


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 14, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> I dont think Vegitto will mind if you do his siggy naked >


It would make it even more smexeh

I am any girls bitch anyway XD


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2006)

*Pokemon Diamond/Pearl WiFi details*

Sorry if there's something about this somewhere but I haven't seen any and I have at least one tab open of this section at all times.

Early evidence? O.0, O.M.G! XD




> New details have emerged regarding the forthcoming Pokemon titles for the Nintendo DS. It turns out that the online aspect will be divided into two 'sections': The Public and the Private section.
> 
> Private section is basically you and friend codes. Battle and trade against people you know and have exchanged codes with. Fairly simple, and to be honest, we were expecting this anyway.
> 
> ...


Fuck I hope this is how it really is <3333


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

Dude that looks pwnage. Thanks for the info man! 

BTW, you spelt Pearl wrong =\


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I currently have owned 5 DS's XD
> 
> -First one
> -new one after the first one broke
> ...


Holy s**t lol. Well check the topic. I could do with a few people to help out 

EDIT: 





> Damn, I wish I knew how to create/send viruses to get rid of these freaks. Blocking doesn't work anymore, since usually people have more than one s/n.



I know how to freeze peoples MSN accounts o.o;;


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 14, 2006)

This should be in the Diamond/Pearl thread, a mod needs to merge these.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> This should be in the Diamond/Pearl thread, a mod needs to merge these.


Yeah, but not everyone goes into the Diamond/Pearl thread (I certainly don't, I looked in and it looked more like a conversation thread than anything). I made this because of that.

Edit: Sorry for mispelling Pearl, but only mods can change thread titles (which I think is really stupid but oh well).


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 14, 2006)

OMFG, GREAT NEWS!

Btw, I wonder if you'll be able to trade like 2 for 1 pokemon.


----------



## pajamas (Aug 14, 2006)

That's be cool.

I've decided that the next two pokemon should be apple and pear. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Aug 14, 2006)

Interesting. I like how Wi-Fi is expanding the horizons. :3


----------



## Personal Jesus (Aug 14, 2006)

The Public section of WiFi is enough to warrant a purchase. Add the fact that trading between P/D and the GBA games is possible (correct?) means that there's gonna be a huge pool of potentially awesome pokemon out there.

The "make an offer" aspect is also very interesting. I wonder if it will be preset by Ninty or if we the trainers will be allowed to input our own messages? I can see the latter being abused right now -- "n33k1d picz0rz of ur sist0r 4 t3h lvl 100 m3w2 plz lolz" ...that's not to say I wouldn't prefer the latter over the former, though.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2006)

I think it has been called Pokebay.

Yeh it is a pretty tight set up if you ask me, i was going to get game anyway, this serves more as icing really, hopefully it puts it back to the level of the first free, even silver would be good, last one was a little disapointing save for emerald.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG so much stuff is coming out for the DS. Im so happy mines is going to arrive tomorrow


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome news... Thanks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2006)

Ya i read about this and i have to say there are doing really well with it. Also is square doing the email system for this game as well?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 15, 2006)

great news


----------



## exmorte (Aug 15, 2006)

All we need now is a worldwide release to commemerate pokemon wifi action, the in would well probably cream my pants.... Heh that would be sweet.


----------



## Forbidden (Aug 15, 2006)

so it's official that you can battle people around the world and mail?
well FFIII is also gonna have a mailing system, and so did Animal Crossing WW, so im not really suprised about that.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 15, 2006)

Worldwide release would be greaat... But apparently we're not suppose to get d/p until 2007.


----------



## Seany (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmm sounds cool =). Should be alot of fun! XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Make me one with phoenix please
> 
> il luv you forevar






Haaappy?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Haaappy?


You are my new love <33333333333 il rep you tommorow


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 15, 2006)

Haha nice sig.

Don't mean to sound mean or anything, but lets try and stay on topic as much as possible, we want to keep this thread all poke-related.

--- back on topic ---

Wow public battling and trading, it just keeps getting better and better! I so cannot wait for this game lol, it is looking to be the best/my favorite DS game of all time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

pokemon enough? XD


----------



## Seany (Aug 15, 2006)

i love that vid. They all get owned so badly!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 15, 2006)

Man that was funny as hell XD


----------



## Cero (Aug 15, 2006)

Love it veve, thanks for the wonderful laugh xD


----------



## Nico (Aug 15, 2006)

I didn't laugh. 

Not sure why. Hopefully more Diamond andPearl information will be released by the end of the week.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 15, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> I didn't laugh.
> 
> Not sure why. Hopefully more Diamond andPearl information will be released by the end of the week.


I agree ( but no the laughing part) I would like to know what that tiger pokemon is


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I currently have owned 5 DS's XD
> 
> -First one
> -new one after the first one broke
> ...



Omg, sounds like my ownership of DSs XD

-Gift
-Warranty exchange cause of gba slot problems
-Warranty exchange again cause of broken DS game slot
-DS lite
-Another DS lite cause of "The Crack".

Good thing warranty exists >_>


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 16, 2006)

Deadmon said:
			
		

> Omg, sounds like my ownership of DSs XD
> 
> -Gift
> -Warranty exchange cause of gba slot problems
> ...



Do they replace the whole system if it has the infamous crack?


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, they did my friends. He had just gotten it, well he had it for like a week, and then it got cracked while he was riding on a roller coaster.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Yeah, they did my friends. He had just gotten it, well he had it for like a week, and then it got cracked while he was riding on a roller coaster.


His owns fault O_o


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

Haha yeah it was, he didn't know he had it with him though, but still yeah it was his fault. But none the less they still replaced it.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 16, 2006)

OMFG MY DS LITE IS HERE!!!!!!! W0000T YEAH!! I wont go online right away cos i will get pwned XDD


----------



## Nico (Aug 16, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> OMFG MY DS LITE IS HERE!!!!!!! W0000T YEAH!! I wont go online right away cos i will get pwned XDD


Post a pic of it. 

Serebii seems to have news. The Grass starter second stage _may _have been revealed.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah the pic on serebii has been pretty much been proven to be true, but then the next day someone released a shot of the 3rd evolution, which was proven to be fake.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2006)

God damn it, why are firestones so rare in Crystal?!


----------



## Seany (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds cool 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for posting and glad your lite came in I have one to I had it about for 3weeks


----------



## Nico (Aug 16, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> God damn it, why are firestones so rare in Crystal?!


By the Bug Catching Park there should be a School Boy at the route after who gives you a stone later on.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 16, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> By the Bug Catching Park there should be a School Boy at the route after who gives you a stone later on.


really ? must have forgot that


----------



## Zetsu (Aug 16, 2006)

i cant wait i completed most of pokemon games blue/ yellow/ silver/ruby/ leaf green. and i am waiting for the new two games.


----------



## Nico (Aug 16, 2006)

basye said:
			
		

> really ? must have forgot that


Or never knew.XD

It is possible and has happend to me before.

Apprently, a pic of the new evo. Pic thanks to pokebeach.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't much care for it, and it hasnt been 100% confirmed, but its supposed to be pretty much true. But then again, I don't care for alot of the starters 2nd evolutions.


----------



## Gene (Aug 16, 2006)

According to  that evolution is fake.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 16, 2006)

No they say this is fake: (thank god)


Not the one hayashi posted.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 17, 2006)

idk about Aobasu being real or not, it looks real, but Aobasusu def isn't

I liked Pochama when I saw it, but now Naetoru seems nice.............noo


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 17, 2006)

What could Naetoru's final evo be???

A tree of life on top???


----------



## Nico (Aug 17, 2006)

Lets just hope it ins't that.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 17, 2006)

Fake pokemon has become a trend... Now it seems fake videos perhaps have, too.

Evidence 1

^Check it oout. Looks fake to me, and various other people.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

That's just a screen on the DS, doesn't look real at all. They just move the camera around the prevent an decent view.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah that is completly and 100% fake, easy to spot aswell.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 17, 2006)

thank god that ones fake


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

I wouldn't mind a lion pokemon, though. Preferably something not fire.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 17, 2006)

well that other new looking pokemon looks more like a tiger than a lion but maybe it would evovle into a lion?


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm hoping that shadow is a fire lion. =P


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

A liger!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 17, 2006)

^ya u could say that ^^ ya im hoping that 2


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 17, 2006)

Arcanine could kind of count as a liger, being a Foo-dog and all XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Arcanine is my fave pokemon. 

But I consider him to be more of a great dog, rather than cat. And Ligers are cats.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 17, 2006)

Arcanine is one of my favs, too. I think of it as a great Foo-dog. Apparently the consider Foo-dogs as lions. But of course, Arcanine has the mane of a lion, the stripes of a tiger, and the general build of a dog. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

So what do we call it, Ligog?


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

I feel naked with out a Trainer-Card.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 17, 2006)

Doesn't it remind anyone of Simba?!?!?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Sir Elton John!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I feel naked with out a Trainer-Card.


Arcanine is in my TC!! ^__^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

And it's by far the best pokemon in it. XD


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 17, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I feel naked with out a Trainer-Card.



Ilabb was suppose to finish the last few for me.



			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Doesn't it remind anyone of Simba?!?!?



More like Kimba. Lawl.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

He hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope it doesn't look like some cute lion, honestly they're starting to look like neopets enough already >.<


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> And it's by far the best pokemon in it. XD


Pigeotto is my all time fave Pokemon  

Although i love all the others on my TC.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 17, 2006)

Swellow ftw. Much cooler than Pidgeot in my opinion.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Swellow sucks.

Aerodactyl > Pidgeot > Swellow.


----------



## Seany (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes Aerodactyl is the best flying type ever! =D
I hope that image of the cat thing is fake.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 17, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> He hasn't done anything yet.



He doesn't post them himself. He gives them to me to post them because he doesn't care if he gets credit for them or not. =P


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Even so, mine has still not been made.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 17, 2006)

I *HATE* Aerodactyl!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 17, 2006)

Skarmory with spikes and toxic ftw


----------



## Nico (Aug 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Skarmory with spikes and toxic ftw


Agreed.

Aerodactyl is a unique pokemon. One of a kind.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Pfftt.....

We all know Chikorita > All.


----------



## ilabb (Aug 18, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Even so, mine has still not been made.


PM me what you want (too lazy to check the TC thread >.>), and I'll make it tomorrow for ya XD

And I actually made NaraShikamaru's (shhh)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Skarmory with spikes and toxic ftw


Rapid Spin Blastoise > Spiking Skarmory

Skarmory is OU, anyway.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Post a pic of it.



I am only posting these pictures for Hayashi. Not because i want to show of my brand spakin' new DS Lite that i love to pieces 



> Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_463​_AG187​_-​_The​_Pokemon​_Center​_Is​_Very​_Busy[7475EE95].avi
> 
> Pocket​_Monsters​_-​_Advanced​_Generation​_-​_463​_AG187​_-​_The​_Pokemon​_Center​_Is​_Very​_Busy[7475EE95].avi
> 
> ...



I think i MIGHT have a small problem with the top screen. In the top right corner there is TINY i mean TINY dots. I think 3. They are blue and only show up when the screen goes pretty dark. Im not sure if the screen has failure but everything else is working fine. I hope i dont need to exchange it!!!!

Oh and does anyone have a good way of cleaning both screens? Without fucking anything up XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 18, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> I am only posting these pictures for Hayashi. Not because i want to show of my brand spakin' new DS Lite that i love to pieces
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those pictures make it look like you're about to sell it on ebay.....-_-

Use a silk cloth to clean the screens, like one you would use for glasses for the top screen, and gently on the bottom touch screen~


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> those pictures make it look like you're about to sell it on ebay.....-_-
> 
> Use a silk cloth to clean the screens, like one you would use for glasses for the top screen, and gently on the bottom touch screen~


400 bux anyone O.O


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 18, 2006)

Honestly I just use my t-shirt to clean off the screen lol, and it works fine and has never caused any probs.

Also, I doub't you could get $400 out of it lol.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2006)

I know  
Did anyone else register their VIP Member on Nintendo with their DS Lite? 

- Side note
Weather sucked here today in Scotland


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 18, 2006)

You have lazy pixels that is what those blue pixels are


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a few in my SP aswell.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> You have lazy pixels that is what those blue pixels are


 is that a bad thing? It doesnt really effect anything though.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 18, 2006)

Nah its not bad, it would be bad if they didn't work at all, and were like in the middle of the screen. If it doesn't bother you then don't worry about it, but if it does then by all means exchange it, but that doesn't mean that your next one wont have the same/an even worse problem. Its just the nature of LCD screens.


----------



## Nico (Aug 18, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> I am only posting these pictures for *Hayashi*. Not because i want to show of my brand spakin' new DS Lite that i love to pieces


You 3> me. 

The DS Lite needs to come with a cleaning cloth.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> You 3> me.


Yesh very much so 



> The DS Lite needs to come with a cleaning cloth.



I agree


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 18, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> is that a bad thing? It doesnt really effect anything though.


if it doesn't bug you then no, but you can exchange it


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> if it doesn't bug you then no, but you can exchange it


If it gets worse i will. But i cant be bothered sending it back in the post. So this will do for now


----------



## Nico (Aug 18, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Yesh very much so
> 
> 
> 
> I agree


You can try to go to a glasses store and ask them for one of their uneeded cloths. There should be some.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 18, 2006)

I use my t-shirt never caused any problems  with me


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 19, 2006)

What do you guys think of the 'Pocchama evo'?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 19, 2006)

Some T-Shirts have rough fabric particles that may damage it over time (long time though, like 10 years or so).....:amazed

I do use my shirt on my glasses though............ 

Edit: EVO? wherE?

edit edit: oh it's fake....


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Some T-Shirts have rough fabric particles that may damage it over time (long time though, like 10 years or so).....:amazed
> 
> I do use my shirt on my glasses though............
> 
> ...




Link removed

It looks pretty badass IMO.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 19, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> It looks pretty badass IMO.



that's what pisses me off about ppl who make fake pokemon..

sometimes they look so good, they  could be real...I want it to be real...

some crafty artists, huh?


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> that's what pisses me off about ppl who make fake pokemon..
> 
> sometimes they look so good, they  could be real...I want it to be real...
> 
> some crafty artists, huh?




Yeaah. They're way too many similarities to Blaziken, too. I don't think Gamefreak would do that.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 19, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Yeaah. They're way too many similarities to Blaziken, too. I don't think Gamefreak would do that.



not really, it's totally different....plus it's been done before

naetoru = turtle = squirtle...
furret = linoone
butterfree = beautifly
-they have done it before...

and everyone is saying the claws are off on that picture, but they looks fine...


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> not really, it's totally different....plus it's been done before
> 
> naetoru = turtle = squirtle...
> furret = linoone
> ...



Not like being a bird, more like just the smaller similarities. XD It's probably just me. 

Oh yeah! Are you still willing to help out w/ PW? You're currently staff, and I can show you the progress of the layout 2shea's working on through a PM or something


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 19, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> Not like being a bird, more like just the smaller similarities. XD It's probably just me.
> 
> Oh yeah! Are you still willing to help out w/ PW? You're currently staff, and I can show you the progress of the layout 2shea's working on through a PM or something



it reminded me more of Delibird, becuase it's based off of the same species of penguin

sure~


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 19, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> it reminded me more of Delibird, becuase it's based off of the same species of penguin
> 
> sure~



-random-
I still want a damn fire baboon. It'd rock so hard. I don't want a god damn ape.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2006)

FIRE GORILLAS FTW!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

to be honest this will be my first pokemon game i have ever Owned on an handheld  i never got any of the others but this sounds really good and even better with online modes =)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> to be honest this will be my first pokemon game i have ever playedo n an handheld  i never got any of the others but this sounds really good and even better with online modes =)


So you never played a pokemon on a handheld?

AND YOU DARE CALL YOURSELF A NINTENDO FAN


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

I played them but never owned them and never beat them.i ment to put "owned" there instead of "played"  So i still got the knoweldge of the game to a point 

also 9200th POST!


----------



## Nico (Aug 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku: That still counts for Nintendo fandom.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

hehe sweet im saved =)


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 19, 2006)

Barely tho xD, you should really play one(of the advanced geneation), so you can atleast have some good pokemon to trade over to Diamond or Pearl (whichever you get).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2006)

Your right i should  though i would not mind  starting fresh with diamond and pearl. then again nothing wrong with having the GBA game in my GBA slot of the ds at the same time either


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2006)

I dislike RSE, myself. GBC games FTW!

Anyone here a Blissey-user?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 19, 2006)

^I use to use Blissey when I used Skarmory. Skarmory and Blissey together is VERY annoying if you don't down Skarmory fast and let Blissey prance around the whole game withering your life away slowly.

The only reason I use to use that combo was because it was so damn effective and it tears newbies up. I lost so much to it, so I decided to use it. Then I tried new things and now I don't use those two anymore but left slots in my team to counter it just in case it happens again. 

My Jolteon can OHKO Skarmory without fail, and my Gengar with Subsitute/Focus Punch combo can down Blissey or scare her off easily. Tyranitar can kill them both however, lol.

I've reconfigured my team to down people efficiently, but I still have one flaw in my team. A well played Metagross gives me one hell of a run. With one Agility up on Metagross, he can probably tear my team up.

I use:
Aerodactyl
Jolteon
Umbreon
Gengar
Gyarados
Tyranitar

Gengar use to down Metagross for me using Fire Punch, but I recently took that out for Haze. I'm thinking of putting back in Fire Punch and kick out Umbreon for Weezing or Dusclops again. But I love my Umbreon...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2006)

T-tar, even with Sand Stream?

I love the fact that Blissey pretty much equals win if the opponent has no physical sweeper left. I mean, with a max HP of around 714, every leftover turn will heal well in excess of 100 HP.

And Focus Punch on a Gengar, even though it's base-att stat is 65? Man, you must be pumping in the EVs.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 19, 2006)

^Heck yea, gotta love my Gengar.

Oh...my Tyranitar has Thunderbolt so Skarmory loses, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2006)

Magneton is the best anti-Skarmory, though.

Magnet Pull + Thunderbolt = Win, especially with the STAB.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 19, 2006)

^Yea, I tried out Magneto. He doesn't seem to cut it very well though. Jolteon is a lot better considering he's the fast SA Sweep and I have HP Ice so he kills any random Salamence that people throw at me.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 20, 2006)

So I think I lost my sapphire version.......o.o
don't know if i should keep looking for it, it could be somewhere in my house...or if I should buy another one (I really don't wanna...)....

In the meantime, just getting pokedex filled in LGreen..sigh, I miss my team


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2006)

I dislike the Advance-generation pokemon games.

So immensely.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 20, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I dislike the Advance-generation pokemon games.
> 
> So immensely.



hence why you play GS, yet netbattle with AG stats and abilities? :amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2006)

Yup, NetBattle allows me to not having to bother with the actual games.


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2006)

I dunno who got the idea of Skamory, a steel bird couldent fly xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 20, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> I dunno who got the idea of Skamory, a steel bird couldent fly xD



It's not really "steel", its feathers have hardened....

but a plane flies with no ease, though flapping steel wings would be different....


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2006)

Thats what im talking about, wouldent the weight make the bird unable of flight? Plane have moters and gas, its not the same thing  P:


----------



## Gunners (Aug 20, 2006)

^^^ Does it really matter how it flies, it is a steel bird, that is enough really.


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah sure a steel bird that flies around beating up pokemon with its wings yeah thats REAL cool


----------



## Nico (Aug 20, 2006)

It practally steel so I guess it can control it's weight when flying then.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 20, 2006)

It has gray colored shiny steel-like wings

not really steel, ie, not a piece of steel like metagross

edit: also, supposedly, it has hollow bones just like any other bird, thus capable of flying


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2006)

Well i guess if its some type of lightweight steel it would be able to fly..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2006)

You can make steel incredibly dense but still have it be a few milimetres thick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Well i guess if its some type of lightweight steel it would be able to fly..


Its a fucking game where you capture big monsters in tiny balls, why are you whining about a steel bird flying


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Its a fucking game where you capture big monsters in tiny balls, why are you whining about a steel bird flying



 pwnage


----------



## Cero (Aug 20, 2006)

I jus thought...just forget it i will leave it at that..


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Aug 21, 2006)

I stop play pokemon after RED so maybe  I'll catch up with the new games


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 21, 2006)

Some new Pok?-News:


> Mew, the legendary Pokemon #151, will be give out at American Toy's R Us stores. That is awesome, people! To my knowledge, Mew has not been give out for a long time. So this is a great opportunity to get Mew. I know I will be getting him, and hope the same for all other Americans. Go to your local Toy's R Us store on September 30, and pick up Mew and purchase some Mystery Dungeon toys and even one or both of the Mystery Dungeon games. And maybe even buy the movie Pokemon : Lucario and the Mystery of Mew which comes out on September 19th, my birthday *hint-hint-hint*!
> 
> Here is the picture of the news information in case you can't believe that this is actually happening:
> 
> ...



This is indeed good news for you non-cheating next gen players. It is also good since D/P will have some very extensive measures to stop cheating in WiFi (blocking/banning people who have used a gameshark or any other game-altering type thing) this may possibly be your only chance to get the elusive 151st pokemon. I know I for one will be going to get it, I haven't had Mew since my origonal Red version lol.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 21, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Some new Pok?-News:
> 
> 
> This is indeed good news for you non-cheating next gen players. It is also good since D/P will have some very extensive measures to stop cheating in WiFi (blocking/banning people who have used a gameshark or any other game-altering type thing) this may possibly be your only chance to get the elusive 151st pokemon. I know I for one will be going to get it, I haven't had Mew since my origonal Red version lol.


Try get 2 then send me one through wifi when it comes out! 
 i can bribe with money! Paypal ftw


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Aug 21, 2006)

The launch date of the games is relativley close
its wierd how they were kept tightly under wraps and in the past few months theres been an info boom.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 21, 2006)

Its released 28th september in Japan. God knows when USA gets it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 21, 2006)

Who'd go into a toys'r'us when they are in their 20s.............

>.<
I had a mew once, got it for free~~ on my Red version...


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 21, 2006)

I go in there all the time when I'm shopping for my cousins and such, so its not that big of a deal to me. And I don't really care if someone saw me going in there anyway, its just a store, what are they gonna be like "oooo you go to toys r us!!!", not much of an insult lol.

Plus I'm not in my 20's, I'm 18 xD


Also @ Shikamaru
For the US all they've said is Spring 2007, so it'll most likely be in Feb or March.
So Import FTW.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 21, 2006)

> For the US all they've said is Spring 2007, so it'll most likely be in Feb or March.
> So Import FTW.



I think I'll wait for the english version, BUT unless the japanese one already has english in it then I'll get that one.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2006)

> Who'd go into a toys'r'us when they are in their 20s............



Well i am 16 which is somewhat worse, i will go in there as they do sell things which I would have somewhat interest in, they still contain computer games to my knowledge.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 21, 2006)

i didn't mean that, i meant line up with other little kids to get mew :amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2006)

Line-up?

Fuck that, push 'em outta the way.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 21, 2006)

^LOL

I remember when Red and Blue version was still around, my local mall had the Mew promotion thing. My buddy and I just cutted randomly into the front and got our free Mew. We also messed around with the Pikachu mascot shortly after and got in trouble...good times.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> i didn't mean that, i meant line up with other little kids to get mew :amazed



Lol I doubt there will be that many people, expecially around here where pokemon isn't very popular at all anymore. And I still wouldn't care really, I don't care what little kids and their parents think of me haha.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2006)

I preferred the old RB trick to getting Mew. =[

It was also quite interesting when I found out the Missingo-pokemon catching glitch while playing.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 21, 2006)

hey guys do u guys like to nickname your pokemon?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2006)

I usually do.


----------



## conceptz (Aug 21, 2006)

I remembered nicknaming all my 6 starter pokemon and naming my rival (gary) something bad like "bastard" or "idiot" and what not.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 21, 2006)

I doo. I give them interesting names.


----------



## Gene (Aug 21, 2006)

I usually name mine as well.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 21, 2006)

I used to name all of mine, now I usually only name my starter and a select few others.


----------



## Nico (Aug 22, 2006)

If spring 2007 then it may be in May-June then. Or a longer date to bring more suspense.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 22, 2006)

I am gonna name my rival "my cock"

My cock wants to battle


----------



## Nico (Aug 22, 2006)

You will only get that about 4-6 times in the game though.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 22, 2006)

I never name any of my pokemon. The only things i name is my own character, and thats it. I like to keep it as anime like as possible. So its like just me in the game. I give my rivals their original name aswell. Like i kept Gary and Gary.

I  never named my pokemon but i once caught a wigglypuff from Mewtwo's layer and called it "Biggie Mac"


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2006)

Um... The original name was Blue, not Gary. >.>

And there are trainers in the pokemon-anime that name their pokemon, Richie, for example.


----------



## Nico (Aug 22, 2006)

It would be interesting if more trainers in the game nicknamed their pokemon. Besides the people you trade with in the game.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 22, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Um... The original name was Blue, not Gary. >.>
> 
> And there are trainers in the pokemon-anime that name their pokemon, Richie, for example.



Wasn't it technically Green?


----------



## Nico (Aug 22, 2006)

Green in the manga. Blue in the game.


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 22, 2006)

Not in japanese. (Since Red and Green came out first) But whatever lol.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 22, 2006)

ya red, blue, and yellow was in the us not green I think


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 23, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> It would be interesting if more trainers in the game nicknamed their pokemon. Besides the people you trade with in the game.



i nickname mine!! :amazed


----------



## Hansel (Aug 23, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I am gonna name my rival "my cock"
> 
> My cock wants to battle



I always call my bird pokemon "cock" or "pecker" or something like that.  Then when they evolve it's awesome.

"Congratulations!  Your Cock evolved into Pidgeotto!"


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 23, 2006)

Hansel said:
			
		

> I always call my bird pokemon "cock" or "pecker" or something like that.  Then when they evolve it's awesome.
> 
> "Congratulations!  Your Cock evolved into Pidgeotto!"




^ Lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2006)

I just give them fitting names, though not common ones like 'John' and what not, usually inspired by what I'm reading, watching or have read or watched. I only name my team, and certain pokemon that I strictly use for HM purposes alone, since most of them suck.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 23, 2006)

YES I got a Feebas


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2006)

Good luck with maxing out it's happiness.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 23, 2006)

dude I was like trying to find one for like 2 days


----------



## Nico (Aug 23, 2006)

Ins't it beauty?

Train the Febass for a few levels. It's one of the most interesting basic pokemon to train.


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 23, 2006)

Beauty indeed~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautifly

~Updating japanese names on wikipedia
(you learn so much from their Japanese names too :amazed, like Ludicolo's name containing the word "rumba".....makes sense!!)


----------



## Phosphorus (Aug 23, 2006)

I <3 Ludicolo. He rocks so hard.


----------



## shizuru (Aug 24, 2006)

yay anouther pokemon game


----------



## Nico (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes. Diamond and Pearl has started to be on some sites for presale.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Beautifly
> 
> ~Updating japanese names on wikipedia
> (you learn so much from their Japanese names too :amazed, like Ludicolo's name containing the word "rumba".....makes sense!!)


I fucking hate Beautifly.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

i can finally catch 'em all! 

i really love pokemon, and i'm
looking forward for this game 

why hate beutifly? o.o


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Because it's a shitty pokemon.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, it's like a lame version of Butterfree.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

And THAT'S saying something.

Worthwhile bug-pokemon: Scyther, Pinsir, Heracross and Scizor.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

but isn't beautifly more
of a contest pokemon? >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't care much about contests.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

i only enter them when im bored,
will there be any contest in Diamond
and Pearl? o.o


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, there will.

But fighting > contests.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

nice, =o
i hope there won't be a lot of 
'cuddly' pokemon in this version -__-


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

That thought I share.

I want Pocket Monsters, not teddy bears.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

i guess the cuddly pokemon
are made for the female players XD


not working with me >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't mind them at stage 1 cuddly, like Charmander, Squirtle, Bulbasaur, Eevee and so on, but later on it gets on my nerves.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 24, 2006)

But it'd be cool if there was a cuddly pokemon that is friggin strong.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

i guess so, isn't Mew in that
category =o


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Legendaries are only meh. Best legendary was Mewtwo.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

i always loved Zapdos, never
got the chance to capture
that bastid .__.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Try Red, Blue, Green, Yellow/Fire Red, Leaf Green.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 24, 2006)

Entei is my favorite Legendary.

Mew isn't really cuddly.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

i know where to get him >.<
but evertime i throw a freakin'
pokeball he escapes D=


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

You know you're supposed to weaken him first, right?

Just try the sleep + fast ball approach.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

i know that ;-;

geeze i've been playing
pokemon for a while you know >.>

you're making me feel like a newbie -_-


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Know about EV's, IV's, HP,.base-stats and all that?


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm not good with shortnames tho >.>;
i know what HP is, hit points or heart
points.
but IV and EV points.. never heard of
them o.o

but!

EV sounds like a short name for
evolution, and IV i have no idea


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

All wrong. XD

HP = Hidden Power
EV = Effort Value
IV = Individual Value


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

no wai o.o

you're kidding me right? >.>;;


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 24, 2006)

Hidden Power?

(not the move I presume).


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Izanagi said:
			
		

> no wai o.o
> 
> you're kidding me right? >.>;;


No, I'm not.


And I am talking about Hidden Power the move, as it can be extremely handy. For example, using Hidden Power, a Charizard can do an electric-attack.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

hidden power can easily be confuse
with Hit Points ;-;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

It can, but it hardly would be named in movesets. If you see one with something  like 'HP Dragon', you'd know.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah true, i guess i'm still a newbie ;-;




lawl .__.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Click here plz

Might help ya. And the mechanics on Serebii might, too.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

link is not working =/


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 24, 2006)

those are mostly used in competive online battles though, as you can easily give a pokemon any HP type


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, breeding on GB is a real bitch.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

uh.. no i get an 
"Referer Link Error"

i'll try it later, thank tho? <3


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 24, 2006)

tha t damn Hidden Power is a good tactic... but i'll never understand how it works to get the correct one T/__\T...

>/ . \>

</ . \<

parattract combo FTW!... *just got five straight combos*


----------



## Nico (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome back into the game Izanagi.


----------



## 8018 (Aug 24, 2006)

^lawl, why thank you =D


----------



## Seany (Aug 26, 2006)

Goddamn catching a Tauros in the Safari Zone is so annoying! XD
took me about 3 hours to get it...
I started Fire Red again, so i can have Blastoise on Diamond =D


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 26, 2006)

Haha yeah it indeed is, but imho, I don't think it's worth the trouble and time.

Yeah, I'm trying to go and finish emerald, and then finish fire red so I'll have a good store of pokemon I know are good and that I like by the time D/P come out.


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 26, 2006)

Hidden power is quite tricky,it can sometimes do a STAB...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2006)

Dude, I have commercials for the game. Wanna see? check it out!

Pray- NejiTen Fanart Video

Gotta love pokemon.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 27, 2006)

OniSpike said:
			
		

> I have been dying to discuss this game because I am very exicted for it and it can help Nintendo sell more DS, and give more reasons to buy the DS.
> 
> I would like some better attack scenes and some tougher looking Pokemon designs like they did in Red/Blue. The Pokemon are considered monsters, they should at least look a bit like monsters instead of fluffy little bears. I want the designs to be darker themed, almost like the manga since its more realistic the anime itself.
> 
> ...



New pokemon, new story, new Legendaries etc. etc. New starting pokemon as well.


----------



## Nico (Aug 27, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Dude, I have commercials for the game. Wanna see? check it out!
> 
> new Tupac song
> 
> Gotta love pokemon.


Instead of double posting you can just edit your edit your previous post.

We seen the video a few weeks ago.


----------



## momolade (Aug 28, 2006)

that penguin looks bad ass. 
does anyone know what the final stage for any of the starters is yet? 
this game is the sole reason i bought a ds

i like megatokyo too hayashi


----------



## Nico (Aug 28, 2006)

Um...thanks.

No news on the starters cornfirmed yet.


----------



## Nico (Aug 28, 2006)

Double Post as bump.

Official Diamond and Pearl site.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Aug 28, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Double Post as bump.
> 
> Official Diamond and Pearl site.


Isn't that for the new show and not the game?


----------



## Nico (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah >_>

But it could just show in general. It a lead.


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2006)

New Pokemon show?! 

New info out on the game. 

Its looking good =), i can't wait to transfer my pokemon over. I hope we can transfer from the start of the game..


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 29, 2006)

Yup, the new series is all about Diamond/Pearl.

Yeah, I've gotta get to finishing my emerald so I can move on to fire red and have it done in time for D/P o.o I must have the pokemon I need so I'll be ready to pwn everyone here on WiFi xD.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2006)

Hmmm the new info worries me abit. Transfering my pokemon to a park to recapture them =/..
It better not be hard as nails to catch a high level. *Sigh* please don't keep fleeing ..
Well it might not be so bad. I hope.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

Ever heard of a few little things called 'Mean Look', 'Magnet Pull', 'Suction Cups' and 'Arena Trap'?


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes but what if you can't use your pokemon to weaken others, and its just throwing a ball, like the safari zone. Anyway it probably won't be so bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

It could be like the Johto National Park.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2006)

I hope it is =). Hmm i wonder if we can trade near the start of the game. I really want this lvl 5 scissor on my team!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

xDDD

I just want to be able to travel through ALL nations; Johto, Kanto, Hoenn, and the new ones. Battle Frontier and such would be a nice bonus, too. Maybe even Orange Island.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeahh that would be a dream game.
Maybe one day it will be made


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

I wouldn't mind a 3D Pokemon (MMO)RPG on the Wii in which you can create your own character and stuffs, that'd be the shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2006)

That would kinda suck a little bit, it would be too... too... too "Fable ish" Now what would be cool would be that the game took place in one starting region right? Kanto most likely, then the story moves to Johto, then hoenn. You could go to 3 different regions and stuff. "Pokemon Rainbow" would be a cool name for that, or a little too fruity?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd prefer Pokemon Prism. =p

And how is that too 'Fable-ish'?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, making your own character, as in, dressing him up, giving him different gear, etc. etc. kinda kills the whole Pokemon theme. It's just better with the two choices of boy and girl. These two games let you put in your weight and height in game, I am happy with just that and putting your own name.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2006)

Making your character isn't Fable exclusive.

Hell, there are a shitload of games with more customization options than Fable. What I'm saying is that I just like to give a personal touch to things, and if it goes online it's better to be able to distinguish yourself, no?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Making your character isn't Fable exclusive.
> 
> Hell, there are a shitload of games with more customization options than Fable. What I'm saying is that I just like to give a personal touch to things, and if it goes online it's better to be able to distinguish yourself, no?



The way you say it makes it sound good, I am starting to lke it. It would look better right? 

One thing I just hate is those nintendo things when you have to GO to them t get a rare pokemon, like Deoxys, Mew, etc. 

Also, how the HELL can you get Aurora ticket, Eon ticket in Emerald WITHOUT going to one of those or Swap Records with someone?!


----------



## Dave (Aug 31, 2006)

i hope the monkey fire pokemon evolves into something firece!!!!!!

i dont want a level 40 stuffed animal looking fire pokemon!!!!!


----------



## Nico (Aug 31, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Ever heard of a few little things called 'Mean Look', 'Magnet Pull', 'Suction Cups' and 'Arena Trap'?


Shadow Tag.  

"Shion":It seems that's the only way.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 31, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> Shadow Tag.


lol... using a wobbuffet to catch something can be very difficult unless you've already weakened it...


----------



## Nico (Aug 31, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> lol... using a wobbuffet to catch something can be very difficult unless you've already weakened it...


It can fight on it's own. Somewhat. >_>

But there is just throwing pokeballs until it's caught.XD

Hopefully Diamond/Pearl will have pokemon with the ability.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2006)

I would love that.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2006)

Okay, I have a question because I'm too lazy to google it. -_-

What is the name of the version that will be similiar to Crystal and Emerald, only this time it's Pearl/Diamond?


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2006)

^There isn't one yet.
It should be out in one or two years.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2006)

Your predictions?

I'm guessing something like Onyx or Orichalcum.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2006)

The Unforgiven said:
			
		

> Okay, I have a question because I'm too lazy to google it. -_-
> 
> What is the name of the version that will be similiar to Crystal and Emerald, only this time it's Pearl/Diamond?



Like you, I am too lazy to google it as well, but I have done it in the past. It will come out in two years most likely, I forgot the name though.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Like you, I am too lazy to google it as well, but I have done it in the past. It will come out in two years most likely, I forgot the name though.



Any chance you will remember the name in the near future?


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh i like Orichalcum =)

Hmm maybe mythril too?
Its hard to think off something better than diamond and pearl XD


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2006)

Most of the rare stones are taken already.

They might have to go back to colors.


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2006)

Or maybe go onto types of rocks? XD

Meteor version..


----------



## 2Shea (Aug 31, 2006)

A gold/silver/crystal remake would indeed be great, I hope they do it though I haven't heard anything confirmed. If they do indeed do it, I'll definately get it lol.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, good idea. There a tons of different rocks out there. Not a back choice.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

Pokemon Platinum

Mark my words.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

Pokemon pinkish diamond platinum


nintendo: lol we ran out of names


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

I think they might start using element names yet.

Pokemon Carbon and Pokemon Hydrogen


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 1, 2006)

Pokemon penis and pokemon vagina and a year later pokemon tranny?


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Pokemon penis and pokemon vagina and a year later pokemon tranny?



Hahahaha , I wonder if people will start to get back into pokemon if these names get released


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

Well i'll be getting vagina version 

XD


----------



## Nico (Sep 1, 2006)

Or they can still be using gems?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 1, 2006)

I want a bigass pokemon game on the Wii, that includes ALL the islands, ALL the pokemon, ALL the anime islands.

Sigh, if only they made a MMORPG


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2006)

You cna play MMORPG's online. It's slow as hell though.


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

Two new pokemon on serebii. At least they might be new.
These two look absolutley fucking horrible =/.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

The Unforgiven said:
			
		

> You cna play MMORPG's online. It's slow as hell though.


With this post I am inclined to say the following:

No fucking shit, Sherlock!


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

For anyone who hasn't seen the new Pokemon D&P DS:


 me want!


----------



## Nico (Sep 1, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Two new pokemon on serebii. At least they might be new.
> These two look absolutley fucking horrible =/.


The pink pokemon looks similar to a pre evloved from of Chansey.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 1, 2006)

those two 'new' pokemon look so plain.......-_-
another cat, and another iggly thing.....

that DS doesnt' look so good either....just buy a black DS and put nice decals on it


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

My god what is with all these baby pokemon..
not to mention they are useless and ugly as fuck.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> For anyone who hasn't seen the new Pokemon D&P DS:
> 
> 
> me want!


D:..........................D:

100 pages of pokemon discussion... are there even any screens or any real info on these games yet?


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't worry there should be alot of info when the games come out in Japan.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2006)

But how do these games get 100 pages of discussion when there is hardly any info about them... that's ridiculous lol.


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh just by people predicting things XD
I think theres also been alot of general discussion about pokemon.

:Edit: Oh and congrats on the 2000 post! =D


----------



## Nico (Sep 1, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> But how do these games get 100 pages of discussion when there is hardly any info about them... that's ridiculous lol.


Minami Spams

There is always something to talk about on the game. There are just eager members.

I wonder if the DS will come in a different color.


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Most likely =P

I also want a starter pokemon DS!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 1, 2006)

thank you....

everyone just talks about pokemon in general....and yes 'wave' does spam


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

With the ammount of news coming out about DP, this thread would be a graveyard. =p


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 1, 2006)

Actually theres quite alot of info out about the game, and there are quite a few screenshots and videos aswell.

I mean the game itself comes out this month so there will be an even bigger influx of info, and it will be even more active.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, this month???

What's the 3 starters?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 1, 2006)

<-- The first three there are the starters, they were announced about 3 weeks ago now.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

Typ, and so far the only decent pokemon is Elekible.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2006)

Us name is not announced. -_-

Why is the water type always the HM slave. >.<

Dang, hope the Elekible get his HP and defense stats raised. Seems like he will be the dominant electric type.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

Because Surf is a decent move?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2006)

But now this time the little Penguin might or might not be able to fly. Most likely he'll be able to fly.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, because penguins fly all the time in real life.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Yes, because penguins fly all the time in real life.



Lmao, that was the best right there xD


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 1, 2006)

Weavile looks interesting though I never really used Sneasel in past games. xD


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh yea I saw a turtle shoot bubbles out in real life also. Was really cool. I named it Squirtle.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2006)

I've seen crabs do a bubble and vicegrip.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2006)

Pachirisu is a little Pikachu wannabe. -_-


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 1, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I think they might start using element names yet.
> 
> Pokemon Carbon and Pokemon Hydrogen



Nintendo should follow Capcom's footsteps and make super long names, because we all know super long names means it's a good game.

Super Pokemon II Turbo X:Grandmaster's Challenge...ftw.


----------



## ilabb (Sep 1, 2006)

If that Chansey pre-evo gets the move Charm I think I might die a little inside.

I don't mind the cat all that much. Maybe it'll actually be a cat Pokemon worth using not named Mew or Mewtwo.


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2006)

you know that the chansey pre evo will be annoying as hell, so yes it will most likely have charm XD


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2006)

This game is so far away....


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 1, 2006)

No its not, atleast not if you import lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 1, 2006)

I am gonna KILL IMPORTS!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 1, 2006)

imports rock~

helps if you know the language too, maybe that's why you want to kill them


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

... 
I can't stand this franchise, not because of each individual game, but because of the lack of change within each one. The story is always essentially the same. The gaming system is always the same. The attacks barely vary from game to game, save having some new names here and there and some new attacks. The only new point of interest in each one is the addition of pokemon. (if you call that a point of interest..) Actually, the most innovative thing was the addition of new types. (Like steel or dark or whatever) Sigh, I'm sure my comment will automatically make me a pirya in this thread. However, common, pokemon has barely changed since red. It's time they actually tried something a little different forgodasakes. Until they do that I can't even pretend to be interested in the newest pokemon game. I guy can only catchem all so many times.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2006)

Never heard of a thing called competitive play?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 2, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Never heard of a thing called competitive play?



I know right? Ever heard of it bro... You seem like one of those people that just play i and beat it, and forget about it.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Sep 2, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Never heard of a thing called competitive play?



Isn't Netbattle enough if you look for competitive battling?


----------



## Nico (Sep 2, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> I know right? Ever heard of it bro... You seem like one of those people that just play i and beat it, and forget about it.


To be honest. Not really.XD

Imports are great for games. Espically pokemon. It increases the fandom.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> Isn't Netbattle enough if you look for competitive battling?


A lot of people also like to actually _raise_ their pokemon for competitive play.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 2, 2006)

people who actually go out of their homes and meet other people in giant malls: that kind of competitve play


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2006)

It's more fun to battle face-to-face, anyway.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 2, 2006)

Not w/ nintendo wifi connection xD Yellin' at little kids out over the mic = ftw.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 3, 2006)

I just hope the game will allow you fight the foreign Pokemon Paks (i.e. US Diamond fighting Japanese Diamond over Wifi)


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm almost 100% sure you can, but I dunno for sure, but I think you can considering you can w/ mario kart etc. So I hope you can atleast lol.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 3, 2006)

God i have not posted in ages,has anyone joined Pokemon Garden?


----------



## Nico (Sep 3, 2006)

No. But I been to the site before and it looks nice.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

I haven't been to the site yet, I am about to go right now. Another good site  is serebii.net , it has a bunch of info about pokemon manga/tv/games, stuff like that.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 3, 2006)

If your confident with your Japanese and want to talk to japanese people about Pokemon Diamond and Pearl or just Pokemon in general then go on Pokemon Garden.Its cool,you make your own little sprite character and design your dream Pokemon Team and just chat in one of the many rooms,the rooms are themed like,the room i mostly go into to chat is the gold and silver room which has random Gold Silver and Crystal tunes in the background.Its all very fun


----------



## Nico (Sep 3, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> I haven't been to the site yet, I am about to go right now. Another good site  is *serebii.net* , it has a bunch of info about pokemon manga/tv/games, stuff like that.


I have known of it longer than you.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Fuck the Japanese.

Bunch of fuckin' midgets.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 3, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Fuck the Japanese.
> 
> Bunch of fuckin' midgets.



RACIST 

if it wasn't for them, pokemon wouldnt exist


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Nor would Miyavi, so that's alright.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Fuck
The
Japanese

The concept is not that hard.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 3, 2006)

Your a prick man,what if i were to tell you i was japanese,what would you say then huh?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Would prefer a lie or the truth?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 3, 2006)

its the truth i have japanese relatives and my best friend is Japanese,im not exactly japanese but i have family and stuff that are,why do you think im so mad at you...EH!?!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Because you're retarded?

You said 'I was Japanese', meaning it's in the past-tense. So what are you now, save for lacking intelligence?

And the truth: I would not give a shit.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 3, 2006)

Im a retard because i have Friends and family that are Japanese,whats wrong with you,why are you even on this forum,your lost mate,your avatar is manga,your own a forum devoted to a japanese creation...your lost...go somewhere where you belong,people like you dont even deserve to live in this world if you treat other races like that,you really are a retard yourself and you need some kind of help


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, guess someone in Japan lacks a sense of humour. =D


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 3, 2006)

you cant joke that way you sad little person,your talking out your ass and further more through your back teeth.you need help


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds like someone didn't know that the NSDAP was disbanded, and as such that there is no need to continue such behaviour, even though the cowardice land of Japan was allied to them. =D


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 3, 2006)

Fool


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh, such a dashing rebuttal.


----------



## Nico (Sep 3, 2006)

You guys could just take it to pm. O_o;


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2006)

And take away the reading pleasure from others? Surely not.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Fuck
> The
> Japanese
> 
> The concept is not that hard.



I agree with mangekyou_slayer. Please, shut up Minami, don't force us all to neg rep you man, beleive me, if it gets that far, we will. It was all going smooth until the "Fuck The Japanese" thing came along. So I am asking you nicely, and shut up.


----------



## EverEndingStory (Sep 3, 2006)

I really want to get this game. I hope it is good, but it probably will be


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

It will be good bro, you can count on that!



			
				Hayashi said:
			
		

> I have known of it longer than you.



Oh YEAH?!!?! Since when have you known about serebii?


----------



## Nico (Sep 3, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> It will be good bro, you can count on that!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh YEAH?!!?! Since when have you known about serebii?


2 Questions

1.When was serebii made.
2. How old was the owner at the time.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> 2 Questions
> 
> 1.When was serebii made.
> 2. How old was the owner at the time.





Answers to questions

1. I have no idea
2. I have no idea

 


You guys like Street Fighter? I LOVE IT!!! Join my fc please! Im so excited!!!

Link removed


----------



## Nico (Sep 3, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Answers to questions
> 
> 1. I have no idea
> 2. I have no idea
> ...


I don't think this is the right thread for that. You could post it on your sig.

I guess I win then.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2006)

Wait a sec... were YOU the owner??!!?!!?!?


----------



## Blue (Sep 3, 2006)

And Minami has left the building for 2 weeks, having been previously warned and banned for this behavior. Remember what happened here today, folks. It may save your _life_.[/drama]


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 3, 2006)

good ridance, now we can discuss P/D without his spam


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you for sticking up for me,i hate guys like Minami Ryusuke but now lets get back to this nice thread that has been nice for like 2 months now


----------



## Slug (Sep 4, 2006)

and ms, i hate guys like you. dont let one guy get you worked up. if your ideals and morals meant anything to you, nothing davey said would have gotten to you. 

and just so you know, you were outclassed in the match of wits

and why do you say "a thread that has been nice for 2 months now" dave hadn't been offensive the whole two months, a better way to phrase that would have been " a thread that has been on topic up to yesterday"


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> And Minami has left the building for 2 weeks, having been previously warned and banned for this behavior. Remember what happened here today, folks. It may save your _life_.[/drama]



Good riddance. Speaking about mods for that matter, they keep putting spoilers on my sigs to make them smaller. 

Geez..... Check out my spoiler on the bottom of my sig for an example of how I feel about that. Hope I don't get banned or something... But apart from that:



			
				sage said:
			
		

> and ms, *i hate guys like you.* dont let one guy get you worked up. if your ideals and morals meant anything to you, nothing davey said would have gotten to you.
> 
> and just so you know, you were outclassed in the match of wits
> 
> and why do you say "a thread that has been nice for 2 months now" dave hadn't been offensive the whole two months, a better way to phrase that would have been " a thread that has been on topic up to yesterday"



Dude, please don't start another argument with the "I hate guys like you". I bolded it to point it out.Ms was simply defending his ethnicity.

How would you feel if someone just plainly went up with a microphone and made fun of YOUR ethnicity infront of 100 people? Cuz thats kinda what hapened to Ms a few hours ago.

Think about that a bit before you post another thing to heat somebody else up bro. No offense given, ok?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 4, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> and ms, i hate guys like you. dont let one guy get you worked up. if your ideals and morals meant anything to you, nothing davey said would have gotten to you.



well i hate guys who are racist. i would have probably done the same as
ms if i were him

well whatever, minami got banned. we dont need people like him here anyway


----------



## Slug (Sep 4, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Good riddance. Speaking about mods for that matter, they keep putting spoilers on my sigs to make them smaller.
> 
> Geez..... Check out my spoiler on the bottom of my sig for an example of how I feel about that. Hope I don't get banned or something... But apart from that:
> 
> ...



no offensive given, none recieved k? believe me, im not one to argue... or even defend dave.. but i had to that time. and yeah, im used to being made fun of my ethincity, because im mexican. why the hell though should anyone be offended if a kid in the netherlands... who you will prolly never meet, makes fun of your people? i could link you to page after page of japanese jokes, and people will prolly laugh about them, but no one will be offended. why? because im not the one saying it? trust me man, im not going to argue.. i dont even frequent the gaming dept.  have fun y'all




(on topic) i havent played since gold, what should i pick up to feed the domant addiction


----------



## Nico (Sep 4, 2006)

Guys, you could take this to PM.

sage:Try Emerald.


----------



## Slug (Sep 4, 2006)

no point to take it to pm, because ive said all i have to say, so there isnt much to talk about aside from pokemon


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Sep 5, 2006)

Stop the Internet Fight!!!

On to the topic please!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 5, 2006)

i know right....those were all 'minami'-esque spam posts...

talk about how close the release of D/P in Japan is and how much information we'll be getting as soon as it's released~~

I can't wait to guess their English names~~


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 5, 2006)

Expect the english names to be some dumbed down version of the japanese ones, and then some that are just completely random and are just based off how the pokemon looks.

Anyway, release is less than a month away so I'm sure we'll be getting all the info on the jap versions here soon.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 5, 2006)

jpn versions not jap versions

jap has a bad tone to it~~


----------



## Phosphorus (Sep 5, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> jpn versions not jap versions
> 
> jap has a bad tone to it~~



I haate when people say 'Jap;' it _does_ sound very degrading.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 5, 2006)

Meh, I've allways said jap when refering to gaming etc, but never as a derroigtory term. I'm not racist at all so I didn't mean it in that connotation. I just use it as an abbreviation for japan/japanese, since it is indeed the first three letters. Just habit for me, even though I have used jpn before.


----------



## Nico (Sep 5, 2006)

Hopefully we will know ths starters evolutions soon.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 6, 2006)

Hmm,Serebii.net i wonder whos hacked the domain...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 6, 2006)

i wonder who are the people behind serebii...aside from that creepy guy who calls himself serebii...>shutter<

i wonder who they have as a translator.......
i laughed at the word 'meteoric swarm' when it's really 'Dragon Stars" instead......


----------



## Nico (Sep 6, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> i wonder who are the people behind serebii...aside from that creepy guy who calls himself serebii...>shutter<
> 
> i wonder who they have as a translator.......
> i laughed at the word 'meteoric swarm' when it's really 'Dragon Stars" instead......


The same some people who live in Asia that works on the site. Altimore Latios for example.

Dragon Stars sounds better.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 7, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Hopefully we will know ths starters evolutions soon.



We just know the starting ones right? I know some of the new pokemon coming out, and the 3 starters. 

I DO hope they come out with the evo's soon, I really wanna see them. If you DON'T know the 3 starters (which I doubt) here is a link, all the new pokemon are in there too. (most of them)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 8, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Dragon Stars sounds better.



I don't know where they got the 'meteoric swarm' from.......soo random


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> i wonder who are the people behind serebii...aside from that creepy guy who calls himself serebii...>shutter<
> 
> i wonder who they have as a translator.......
> i laughed at the word 'meteoric swarm' when it's really 'Dragon Stars" instead......



Same here!


----------



## Porygon (Sep 9, 2006)

I hope that in the september 14th event Nintendo announces the american date of this game....


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2006)

POKEMON ELECTRIC YELLOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Porygon (Sep 9, 2006)

HollowIchigo said:
			
		

> POKEMON ELECTRIC YELLOW!!!!!!!!



No thanks, we had enough of remakes


----------



## Nico (Sep 9, 2006)

Porygon: Are you from Canada?

All we know for now that is going to be in Spring 07.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope, I'm from Mexico 

I just hope that the release date is february or march..


----------



## Jack Bauer (Sep 10, 2006)

Comin out in spring? I could wait.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes.

Apprently Ground is  making a return.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 10, 2006)

Only another week or so before it's released! I can't wait to get mine xD


----------



## Porygon (Sep 10, 2006)

18 days remaining....

How many Pokemon will be in total?....

500?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 10, 2006)

about 500 maybe 530?


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 11, 2006)

^ seems like a good estimate


----------



## Nico (Sep 11, 2006)

A bit more over 500.


----------



## Paoa08 (Sep 12, 2006)

Some new info anyone?



CoroCoro scans, along with quite a few new pokemon.


----------



## Porygon (Sep 12, 2006)

I was going to post that just now xD

Hmmm, they look a bit weird.. let's wait for a translation of the scans to check the new info...

All the scans:

[/URL]


----------



## Seany (Sep 12, 2006)

:S My god, those new pokemon are so wierd....

The only one i like is the triceratops lookalike.

Urghh the blue cat and the twisted plant look fucking horrible..


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 12, 2006)

With each generation the pokemon seem to get weirder and weirder. The 1st gen pokemon had much more simple designs then this but I still like them.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 12, 2006)

I actually don't find any of them that bad. They could have been alot worse in my opinion.

Also those corocoro pics confirm that you can WiFi battle Jpn Game v.s. US game wewt!


----------



## Seany (Sep 12, 2006)

So true Tapp Zaddaz, i just don't see why they can't keep the design simple anymore =S


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 12, 2006)

The creature designs seem a bit more weirder and kidified.  Red and Blue showed the dark world of Pokemon and the creatures actually looked like monsters.  What is getting my a bit pissed off is that the male-main character's outfit is a bit weird maybe he is going through some sexuality issues.

Is there going to be an English guide for this game once it is releases in Japan with the Japanese names and all?  I don't think I can wait another 5 to 6 months for the game to come out to the States.  I liked the Gold/Silver english guide guide with the Japanese names and all, which I did ages ago...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 12, 2006)

mmm... more dinosaur pokemon...

the only new one that im'm loking for is weavile... i hope it doesn't suck >/ . \<...


----------



## Seany (Sep 13, 2006)

There should be a raptor...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 13, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Is there going to be an English guide for this game once it is releases in Japan with the Japanese names and all?  I don't think I can wait another 5 to 6 months for the game to come out to the States.  I liked the Gold/Silver english guide guide with the Japanese names and all, which I did ages ago...



I could help with that...I don't like certain translations for things~

But the only "cool" looking one that came out recently is Tatetopusu~~


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Yoshi, can you confrim that those corocoro scans say that battle between US and Jpn will be possible? Because just by guessing it seems that way.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2006)

Wazaaa!!! I think I am a bit late, but I found out that the pokemon in D. and P. will be well over 500, the Corocoro looks super weird... 

I expected a bit better looks for the pokemon.

They just keep getting weirder.... next thing you know they are gonna have a blob.... (no offense ditto)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 14, 2006)

Where is everybody???


----------



## Seany (Sep 15, 2006)

No! the fossil pokemon i want is on Pearl and i was gonna get Diamond from the start 
*sigh* i guess i can wait for the special version to get that pokemon.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 15, 2006)

Or trade...since WiFi trading is in D/P lol. I'm sure you'd be able to get it easily, even from someone here on NF that is getting pearl.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 15, 2006)

wow...the art in the new one sucks.  it looks like barneymon D:


----------



## Seany (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know why i didn't think of that 2Shea XD.
Yeah we could all trade with each other! =D


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I don't know why i didn't think of that 2Shea XD.
> Yeah we could all trade with each other! =D



That would be awesome!


----------



## Seany (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah it would! 
We could all complete the pokedex that way too =D


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 15, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Or trade...since WiFi trading is in D/P lol. I'm sure you'd be able to get it easily, even from someone here on NF that is getting pearl.



*points at tenchu: Dark Secret wi-fi global market system* that's probably the way to trade on-line...


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Sep 16, 2006)

Somewhere in serebiiforums you aparently need to catch all shinou pokemon in the pokedex to get the national dex thats needed to transfer R/S/E ect. I was wondering do you need the national dex to just transer or can u trade pokemon. I want the johto starters and since l might not be getting all pokemon easily if my wifi stuff doesnt work will l be able to get one by trading?


----------



## ifira (Sep 16, 2006)

i dunno but i find the pokemons are pretty ok. esp the monkey pokemon that seems to be available at the start.


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2006)

Katon Valkyrie said:
			
		

> Somewhere in serebiiforums you aparently need to catch all shinou pokemon in the pokedex to get the national dex thats needed to transfer R/S/E ect. I was wondering do you need the national dex to just transer or can u trade pokemon. I want the johto starters and since l might not be getting all pokemon easily if my wifi stuff doesnt work will l be able to get one by trading?



Sorry but it seems like you can't transfer any over, until you complete the shinou pokedex.
Also if you traded someone for a johto starter, without completing the dex, i don't think it would show up on your game, since there's no data for it.


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Sep 16, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Sorry but it seems like you can't transfer any over, until you complete the shinou pokedex.
> Also if you traded someone for a johto starter, without completing the dex, i don't think it would show up on your game, since there's no data for it.



Oh ok thanks  
Well l hope my crappy internet wireless connection sets up on the 1st go (I always had problems with any new connection) so wi-fi works, l'm getting pearl becuase l like the legendary since its a water type, which is good since many people seem to be getting Diamond version.

 Also l'll be trading the 1st grass or water starter (Breed) and if l complete the dex then l can transer heeps on my lil breed Treeko's knowing: Pound, Leer, Crunch and Giga Drain for any Johto starters. (Wants all 3  )


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2006)

Well i hope Wifi works for you =)

I can't wait till i complete the Dex. Got so many to transfer over XD


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Sep 18, 2006)

The new pokemon are getting wierd....


----------



## Sasori (Sep 18, 2006)

You will get used to it.

That's what i said with GS, and then RS.

But now i love them.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah its actually true, I dispised how alot of the R/S/E pokemon looked, but after playing through the game they grew on me. I still find a couple of them wierd, but for the most part I like them all now.

I still like R/B/G and G/S/C ones the best though xD


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Sep 18, 2006)

Only 10 days now! Although my copy will probably take another week to arrive...

Diamond/Pearl look to be even better then Gold/Silver/Crystal. Its been a long 4 years since Ruby/Sapphire, but soon we should get glorious new Pokemon.

I'll probably pick Hikozaru as my starter for the first play through. He looks the coolest of the 3.


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 18, 2006)

^ I always go with the leaf starter pokemon


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going for the water this time. 

God damn trying to catch a Feebas on emerald is driving me crazy >_<


----------



## Woofie (Sep 19, 2006)

I've gone fire every time until now, but I think I might have to change for the first time... I really don't like Hikozaru very much.  I'll probably go for Naetoru, and my girlfriend will get Pocchama. So this time _I'll_ have the starter type advantage (she got the water starter in RuSa, it kept kicking poor Torchic's ass).


----------



## Calza (Sep 19, 2006)

Is anybody going to buy the special Diamond/Pearl DS Lite? It looks awesome but at $389.99/?207.51 it sure is alot.


----------



## Woofie (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't seen it... do you have a pic or link?


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Sep 19, 2006)

ctizz36 said:
			
		

> ^ I always go with the leaf starter pokemon


i think experts pick leaf starters...


----------



## Calza (Sep 19, 2006)

Woofie said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it... do you have a pic or link?



Heres one



I'm guessing the two pokemon are the legendary pokemon for each game.


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2006)

Few i finally caught a Feebas. I caught 9 of them, so if anyone wants one on Wifi i'll be happy to trade ^^.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 19, 2006)

I may verywell want one Cartoon lol. I've yet to catch one.


----------



## Woofie (Sep 19, 2006)

Calza said:
			
		

> Heres one
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Woah, pretty neat. ?200 is a bit much though... ?150 would be ok.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

Calza said:
			
		

> Heres one
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the two pokemon are the legendary pokemon for each game.



Looks awesome but I already have a DS.  If I am going to get a DS Lite, it'll defintely be the black one.  The DS trading value is only $50, which I have to fork over another $100 to pay for the Lite.  I am going to be poor after winter with the Wii, Lite and Gears of War.


----------



## Calza (Sep 19, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Looks awesome but I already have a DS.  If I am going to get a DS Lite, it'll defintely be the black one.  The DS trading value is only $50, which I have to fork over another $100 to pay for the Lite.  I am going to be poor after winter with the Wii, Lite and Gears of War.



Yeah same, I've got a Blue UK DS which is good but i'm dying to get the Ice Blue DS Lite. I've got no job and no money  But I really don't want to sell my DS so when I get Pokemon I can get both versions and "catch 'em all!"


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok then one Feebas for you 2Shea =D

I'll trade someone for a Miltank, anyone have it?


----------



## Nico (Sep 19, 2006)

Possible Gym Leaders.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 19, 2006)

Calza said:
			
		

> Yeah same, I've got a Blue UK DS which is good but i'm dying to get the Ice Blue DS Lite. I've got no job and no money  But I really don't want to sell my DS so when I get Pokemon I can get both versions and "catch 'em all!"



Once again, WiFi trading ftw. I think I'll be able to get all the Pearl pokemon I need over WiFi, so I'll just be getting Diamond.


----------



## U love the Cock (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going to nut all over my keyboard the day i get my hands on the Diamond/pearl rom.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 19, 2006)

^ lol 

I didn't know it was coming out so soon.

Wait, when does it come out in UK?


----------



## Calza (Sep 19, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Once again, WiFi trading ftw. I think I'll be able to get all the Pearl pokemon I need over WiFi, so I'll just be getting Diamond.



Nah getting your little brother to swap lvl100 pokemon for lvl3 bugs > wifi anyday 



			
				Hiruko said:
			
		

> Wait, when does it come out in UK?



Let's hope it's faster than Warioware Twisted...


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2006)

It should be out in uk around April/May. That's my guess.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 19, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Possible Gym Leaders.



There has yet to be a Dark type gym yet, so I think they'll put one in Pearl/Diamond.


----------



## U love the Cock (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm thinking Dual type gyms this time.


----------



## Calza (Sep 19, 2006)

8 gyms seem kinda small, I want 16 like S/G/C that was awesome. I wonder if they will put in previous regions. I don't think people knew about Kanto being in S/G/C untill it came out so it's possible


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2006)

As long as these gyms are very challenging i don't mind if theres only 8. To me the 8 original gyms in G&S seemed really weak.


----------



## tanukibeast (Sep 19, 2006)

i think they seemed weak just because you got to choose which ones you wanted to do first


----------



## Seany (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah maybe, and because i knew how to beat them i guess.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 19, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Possible Gym Leaders.



I knew it. Yondaime was not the Akatsuki Leader but a Pokemon Gym Leader!  *Bottom right person.


----------



## Hietozephyr (Sep 19, 2006)

i am so horrible at these games. i just beat the emrald. (as in all pokemon lv100 and the rest beat.)


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 19, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I knew it. Yondaime was not the Akatsuki Leader but a Pokemon Gym Leader!  *Bottom right person.


omg he is *also looked*


----------



## Hietozephyr (Sep 19, 2006)

who? (plz pardon my ignorance.)


----------



## Calza (Sep 19, 2006)

Hietozephyr said:
			
		

> who? (plz pardon my ignorance.)


The 4th Hokage

(The guy with blonde hair!!)


----------



## Nico (Sep 19, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I knew it. Yondaime was not the Akatsuki Leader but a Pokemon Gym Leader!  *Bottom right person.


Gym Leaders > Akatsuki

You know it's truth.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 20, 2006)

ahem>....that looks nothing like him

and what is with all of them and their weird hair styles?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Sep 20, 2006)

That's not the 4th. Its clearly Sunbeam.


----------



## U love the Cock (Sep 20, 2006)

I want that Dragon/Steel type...looks sexy.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 20, 2006)

What's their elite four like?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 20, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> ahem>....that looks nothing like him




Compare that Gym Leader picture and this picture of Yondaime.


I circled all the similar traits.


----------



## Nico (Sep 20, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Compare that Gym Leader picture and this picture of Yondaime.
> 
> 
> I circled all the similar traits.


I see nonthing.


----------



## Cy (Sep 20, 2006)

I think that gym leader looks more like Gaara if Gaara was blond. It looks like he has bags under his eyes or something... 

Here's a question: Whats to stop yourself from posting a trade in one game, then switching games, and taking it? Or starting the game, post a starter trade, and then go in and take that mon?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 21, 2006)

HK wants it to look like yondaime..........>>


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 21, 2006)

Haha, the 8th Gym Leader being the Yondaime would be priceless.  Already if you look at the 2nd Gym Leader, it looks like that main character with the stupid ass hair from Yu-Gi-Oh GX.


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Sep 21, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Possible Gym Leaders.


OMFG!!It's Yondaime....

No really......you can tell their type by just looking at the background color.
like yondaime-imitation - yellow=electric type


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 21, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> HN wants it to look like yondaime..........>>



But, to be honest it does look like Yondaime.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2006)

The first Gym Leader is Aizen with a hat.


----------



## Nico (Sep 21, 2006)

Hiruko said:
			
		

> The first Gym Leader is Aizen with a hat.


 

Mabye HK wants to be Yondaime....


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 21, 2006)

looks like the the 7th gym's a ice gym


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 23, 2006)

The gym leaders remind me of the Johto gym leaders. 
--

Anyway, new info you've probably all already seen: 

Neatle - #001
+ Attacks: Tackle, Absorb, Withdraw, Razor Leaf, Curse, Bite, Mega Drain, Leech Seed, Synthesis, Crunch, Giga Drain, Leaf Storm

Hikozaru - #004
+ Attacks: Scratch, Leer, Ember, Taunt, Fury Swipes, Flame Wheel, Scheme, Torment, Facade, Fire Spin, Slack off, Flame Thrower

Pochama - #007
+ Attacks: Pound, Growl, Bubble, Water Sport, Peck, Bide, Bubblebeam, Fury Attack, Tide / Flood Water, Whirlpool, Mist, Drill Peck and Hydro Pump

Mukkuru - #010
+ Attacks: Tackle, Growl, Quick Attack, Wing Attack, Double Team, Endeavour, Whirlwind, Aerial Ace, Take Down, Agility and Brave Bird

Bippa - #013
+ Attacks: Tackle, Growl, Defense Curl, Rollout, Headbutt, Hyper Fang, Yawn, Amnesia, Take Down, Super Fang and Superpower

Korobooshi - #015
+ Attacks: Growl, Bind, nothing else known

Korinku - #017
+ Attacks: Tackle, Leer, Charge, Bite, Spark, Roar, Swagger, Crunch, Thunder Fang, Scary Face and Discharge

Magikarp is #023, Gyarados is #024, Pichu is #103, Pikachu is #104, Raichu is #105, Hoothoot is #106 and Noctowl is #107 in the ShinouDex.

Attacks for the base levels of the new and old Pokemon. 

--

Also, Red Gyarados is going to make a return.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 23, 2006)

oo red gyarados not really into shiny pokemon


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2006)

Shiny pokemon are the best! They had so many secrets in Pokemon Crystal about shiny pokemon...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 23, 2006)

Shiny pokémon's stats are different arn't they?

Or are they just for show?

I remember some benefit, apart from the obvious superficial, to having a shiny pokémon.

Special IVs? Faster Exp rate?


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Sep 23, 2006)

Weavils in the game look kinda creepy but the game sounds fun


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Sep 23, 2006)

Having 2 rivals will rock!


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 25, 2006)

​


----------



## Seany (Sep 25, 2006)

A Bunny Rabbit eh. Looks alright, i just hope it has a kickass evolution!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 25, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> A Bunny Rabbit eh. Looks alright, i just hope it has a kickass evolution!


It will probably have an Easter-Bunny evo, complete with moves ripped from Chansey and Blissey.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 26, 2006)

Starter Evolutions and a few more other Pokemon evolutions.  These are real since it is confirmed om Serebii since one of their staff got the game early.  I'm putting it in a Spoiler tag. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow they look great! 
The fire monkey is looking good. I dunno which starter to get now..

*Spoiler*: __ 



And pre-evolved form of Lapras!?  nice!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2006)

The monkey starter looks like a Char-wannabe.


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

Heh that Bippa evo is definatley being on my team.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 26, 2006)

The monkey is definately based on Son Gokuu~(Saiyuuki)
he looks nice

that penguin pissed me off......


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

Just have to wait for the final forms before i decide my starter


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 26, 2006)

or you can get someone else to delete their games after getting each starter and trading them to you before you really begin


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 26, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __


 I love that flaming ass monkey even more now.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah the monkey has definately gained points in my book. I'll just have to wait and see it's final evo before I 100% decide.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 26, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> It will probably have an Easter-Bunny evo, complete with moves ripped from Chansey and Blissey.


Fuck your back


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 26, 2006)

All I know is that "rival" better be hardcore this time around...you don't know how pissed I was to be stuck with that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass Ruby/saphire rival who was never a challenge.

god i'm such a loser.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2006)

This time around you have TWO rivals.

No more lonely starter Pokemon at the Prof's place!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2006)

That is cool one of them will be easier to beat, then again my rivals were never actually difficult. I think Yellow was most difficult can't quite remember.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2006)

I like WTFPWNing people with a triple Swords Danced Heracross using Megahorn.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 26, 2006)

*Did I happen to mention how much I like that monkey?*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## conceptz (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess I need to catch up on my pokemon knowledge before this game comes out.

I just played Dungeon Rescue, it kinda sucks.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2006)

Man, that 2nd stage penguin looks pimpasfuck.

Water/Steel FTW.


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah i agree ~Raging Boner~, the last rival was a joke. They didn't even get the first poke to final evolution.
Glad to know that theres two rivals this time anyway. It's about time there was!

Holy fuck!  the final evolutions, they all look so good! 
Damn i really don't know which to get..


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2006)

The turtle looks like an island. XD


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is the opening of the game.
[#aznmp3]TV Animation Eye Shield 21Outro Theme Single - Run to Win! [192kbps.2006.08.09].zip


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 26, 2006)

whoever gets thier hands on the Japanese ROM first when it is released either post it here or PM me with a D/L location.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 26, 2006)

this is like new years~~
waiting until that day when it comes~~

it's official,
Pocchama's evo is a prince, then it evolves into a king~
ooh royal icing

edit: i was right about it becoming water steel


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

^Wow wicked. =D

Game opening is good, i like it =3


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm having a field day on wikipedia with this info~~ hehe

emperor penguin, i chose you~~


----------



## tanukibeast (Sep 26, 2006)

i'm totally gonna get the turtle grass/earth kickass XD


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 26, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> whoever gets thier hands on the Japanese ROM first when it is released either post it here or PM me with a D/L location.



I want to play the english version...

I can't read japanese. -_-


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm loving these new evos of old pokemon =D!
They are gonna own


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 26, 2006)

2 new Eevee Evos! + lots of old school pokemon evos too
And a friggin Grass/Ice pokemon.....wow


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

Heh about time they did a grass Eevee. I hope theres a better way of getting it then using the leaf stone. It wouldn't make sence if you could now and couldn't before.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 26, 2006)

I do hope that make a guide of this game with all the translations of the pokemon and some of the attacks.  Screw dialogue, I want to play this really bad.  Hell, I'll even give up Wii reservations to be able to play this since the Wii is region free.

Whats with the male trainer having a scarf?  Thats a bit weird...


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

The male trainer *is* weird XD, his hat is also...bad.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 26, 2006)

what are the new evees? grass and...


----------



## Seany (Sep 26, 2006)

^ Looks like an ice type


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 26, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I'm loving these new evos of old pokemon =D!
> They are gonna own



The evolved form of Electabuzz looks like a pwnage Pokemon. Probably gonna be the best Electric type, apart from the birds, dogs.


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 26, 2006)

The opening for the game looked awesome... I can't wait to play it


----------



## Hylian (Sep 26, 2006)

have they announced the release date for america yet?

and where are you all getting this information about the new pokemon??


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 26, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> have they announced the release date for america yet?
> 
> and where are you all getting this information about the new pokemon??


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty slick opening video. 

Now that there's a buttload of new info, I'm more hyphy about this game. And uh.. looks like I've had a little change of heart for Hikozaru. I mean, the final form looks so badass. The only thing I don't really like is that it's another Fire/Fighting like Combusken/Blaziken. Well at least ALL the starters get dual types this time.

And pardon me but, where did it say about new Eevee evos? Serebii's?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 26, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I do hope that make a guide of this game with all the translations of the pokemon and some of the attacks.  Screw dialogue, I want to play this really bad.  Hell, I'll even give up Wii reservations to be able to play this since the Wii is region free.
> 
> Whats with the male trainer having a scarf?  Thats a bit weird...



I bet Mr. Serebii will..... >.>
he needs to watch his typos though...

but I want to make my own too~~if I can find the game in the next 2 days


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG info overload, must import.....


Btw I want your guide Yoshi lol, I trust you much more than serebii xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 27, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> OMG info overload, must import.....
> 
> 
> Btw I want your guide Yoshi lol, I trust you much more than serebii xD



hehe  thanks

I kinda wanna do stuff on that website...updates and stuff....
i disagree with some of the translations made there... >>

anyway
Dragon + Ghost is awesome!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> hehe  thanks
> 
> I kinda wanna do stuff on that website...updates and stuff....
> i disagree with some of the translations made there... >>
> ...


there i fixed it for you.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 27, 2006)

Dragon and GHOST.........>.>


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 27, 2006)

And when can we see this game on the net? and what's the best emulator?

I've been hanging to play this game ever since munchlax was revealed... i dunno... pokemon was just one of the best RPG's I've played in my life I reckon. So very enjoyable.

Oh btw I reckon the fully evolved form of the grass starter looks totally retarded!!!


----------



## njt (Sep 27, 2006)

The game is released  and I got it too  it's amazing~~~~~

 I chose the monkey >.>


----------



## El Torero (Sep 27, 2006)

The Egg is a Pokemon! Is the Pokemon 494!

Look all the new Pokemon:

Inuyasha ED 2


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 27, 2006)

FINALLY A GRASS EVEE EVOLUTION


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2006)

njt said:
			
		

> The game is released  and I got it too  it's amazing~~~~~
> 
> I chose the monkey >.>



Damn your lucky!


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2006)

A Togetic evo, too.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry guys, havent been in this topic for about 3 weeks. Whats all the news about D:

EDIT: Just checked out Serebii! OMFG i cant wait to get this game. Im gonna keep an eye out on there real time updates from now on 0_0


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bangirasu said:
			
		

> The Egg is a Pokemon! Is the Pokemon 494!
> 
> Look all the new Pokemon:
> 
> [x]



The Grass Starter Pokemon looks Awesome... Also his final evolve form is also a ground pokemon too, which makes it even better


----------



## Rori (Sep 27, 2006)

The third evo of the fire starter looks the best. (out of the three starters) imo.


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2006)

Hmm this is the first time that one starter is weak against the other two types. At least in final forms. The water/steel pengiun is weak against fire, fighting, grass and ground. Hmm gonna be pretty challenging for us penguin choosers ;D, Cool!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hmm this is the first time that one starter is weak against the other two types. At least in final forms. The water/steel pengiun is weak against fire, fighting, grass and ground. Hmm gonna be pretty challenging for us penguin choosers ;D, Cool!


Which is why true champions will go with teh penguin  
And if Samatarou reads this, just remember im still going to beat you when we fight over WiFi. And i shall beat you with penguin!!! XD

Anyone else gonna call him Pingu?? XD


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2006)

Nahh i'll just leave his name as it is . I never give mine nicknames.
I can't wait to beat everyone on WiFi!!! XD


----------



## Cy (Sep 27, 2006)

Now I really want that game. There's a lot of really cool evos for old favs in that game. Generally I pick the water starter (always have in the other three), but for the first time the grass starter looks the coolest. It is a bit interesting that the water starter has the weakest evo, though- as part steel it loses its fire resist, though gains ice resist, but the fire has fight which beats steel and grass has ground which beats steel (though being part ground means it loses water resist.). This game is going to pwn... if anyone finds a working emulator for this, tell me. I doubt you guys will find one even if you do find a good ROM (cause the DS seems to be really emulator unfriendly), but if you do, please don't keep it a secret.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm still debating if I should import this or not. I want it really bad, but I dunno if I wanna play through it having to use a guide >.<


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Look at what I stole!*


First is Rioru, Lucario's pre-evolution!

new LEGENDARY! Presenting Giratina! [Chee-rah-teh-tee-nah]

what could be part of a trio (?legendary?), is Emuritto!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Nahh i'll just leave his name as it is . I never give mine nicknames.
> I can't wait to beat everyone on WiFi!!! XD


I dont either, but i just cant help myself with a penguin pokemon 
Oh and, dont be so sure  Im gonna rock some sox on WiFi!!! XDDD



			
				2Shea said:
			
		

> I'm still debating if I should import this or not. I want it really bad, but I dunno if I wanna play through it having to use a guide >.<



I say, dont read a guide if you dont want to ruin the game. Stick it out until its released in US then import. Or wait for European release =D 
No point playing a game with a guide if you dont enjoy it.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2006)

Fucking UK


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 27, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> I say, dont read a guide if you dont want to ruin the game. Stick it out until its released in US then import. Or wait for European release =D
> No point playing a game with a guide if you dont enjoy it.



Well I live in the US so that's not a problem   lol

Anyway, I may verywell wait, I just wish they would come out with the english version sooner.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Well I live in the US so that's not a problem   lol
> 
> Anyway, I may verywell wait, I just wish they would come out with the english version sooner.


Heh, im from UK so if it comes out in the US first, i might just import or wait for European Release. I wish they would make an English version faster too, but they are probably really slow at translating the game. Or maybe not. I dont know XD

@Hiruko, I agree... FUCKING UK!!!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 27, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I bet Mr. Serebii will..... >.>
> he needs to watch his typos though...
> 
> but I want to make my own too~~if I can find the game in the next 2 days




Mr. Serebii?  Do you know when his translations come out?

Hope you get the game and can translate some of it for us, Yoshi!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Heh, im from UK so if it comes out in the US first, i might just import or wait for European Release. I wish they would make an English version faster too, but they are probably really slow at translating the game. Or maybe not. I dont know XD
> 
> @Hiruko, I agree... FUCKING UK!!!


I've had bad experiences with import 

I'll just stick to the Official UK release.

I'm learnt to be patient anyway


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiruko said:
			
		

> I've had bad experiences with import
> 
> I'll just stick to the Official UK release.
> 
> I'm learnt to be patient anyway


Yeah, it seems soooo long away though. I hope it gets released soon!


----------



## Porygon (Sep 27, 2006)

w00t Porygon2 evolution xD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2006)

Porygon said:
			
		

> w00t Porygon2 evolution xD


 Now isnt it ironic that you posted that XDDD


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2006)

^ lol very

Will it be Porygon3?


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder if Porygon 3 will have flying moves. It looks more bird like


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm thinking of the english version of their names now...hehe
adding info on their Japanese name and where it comes from is so much fun too~it lets people know why the Pokemon is called that etc.

Enperuto - i soo want him to be Penperor in English , or else I'll nickname him that


----------



## Wondermilk (Sep 27, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> *Pictures*



uhm, the fourth one, that's misdreavus evolved form o.o


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow i'm definatley having that fighting toad on my team!


----------



## Nico (Sep 27, 2006)

Dataios was the support Grass pokemon needed to compete with the other types.


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2006)

Damn i hope the pokes i like are on Diamond. The ones i like always seem to be on the game i don't get >_<.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 27, 2006)

I've decided to import Pearl, then get Diamond when it's released here in the US.


----------



## Nico (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats. Did you just order it now?


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice 2Shea, couldn't resist the temptation could ya 

Hmm i may import the US Diamond, and then get the special edition game aswell when its out in UK (and that will take like 3 years XD)
I can't decide if i should transfer my pokes to Diamond or wait for the special edition to do that. I will be waiting along time for the 3rd game though..


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 27, 2006)

Haha yeah, I had to play it lmao.

Anyway, I'm about to order it right now, so hopefully it'll be here early next week.

Also cartoon, you may aswell transfer them on over to your US Diamond, you can allways transfer them to the 3rd edition game when you get it. It'll be a good year or two before it would be coming out anyway, and possibly even longer for the UK.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 27, 2006)

So if you have jpn Diamond, you can still trade them back to your english Pearl later on right?~~

i might do that...>>


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah you can, the games are 100% compatible with eachother. Atleast over WiFi Trading & Battling. So I'd assume they are through regular trading aswell.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 28, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Hmm this is the first time that one starter is weak against the other two types. At least in final forms. The water/steel pengiun is weak against fire, fighting, grass and ground. Hmm gonna be pretty challenging for us penguin choosers ;D, Cool!



The penguin kills the monkey with water attacks, and...every water Pokemon learns Ice Beam per TM. And the grass Pokemon has weakness x4 to ice. 

But the Pokemon n?494 kills the 3 starters with his splash. EGGY POWAH!


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

Well if your fire poke is good enough you can still whip up on water sometimes. And it will be even easier since the penguin will be Water/Steel. I still think the water will be the weakest one this time around against the other starters, but we'll just have to see.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn, i might import the game aswell now. But i will need a guide to help me on what to do 

I usually go by what game has the best name, so the game i would perfer to get is Diamond so i hope it has the good Pokemon


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

Haha, I would be importing Diamond, but I want my US version to be Diamond, so that's why I'm getting the jpn Pearl.

I'm sure Yoshi can help us out w/ a guide Nara, and there will prolly be some others around aswell.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 28, 2006)

I really wanna play it...i am dying looking at the pics and not being able to play....

But I if can help out any way I can, I shall~~

Idk about buying the jpn game....because once the english version comes out that's $50 spent for nothing since I might abandon it after i transfer everything and play with my eng version...>>


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah but you'll be playing it for like...6-7 months, or possibly more. Thats the only reason I'm getting it now, because I can't wait that long lol, plus I know I'll get good fun out of it now, and then all over again, and even more, once the US version comes out.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 28, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Yeah but you'll be playing it for like...6-7 months, or possibly more. Thats the only reason I'm getting it now, because I can't wait that long lol, plus I know I'll get good fun out of it now, and then all over again, and even more, once the US version comes out.



i am soooo split in two about this one....

i really wanna buy it now...i might actually be importing...wow...my first time ever...scared....


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

I just ordered mine. Should be here in at most 5 days. This will be the first thing I've imported in about 3 years lol. I can't wait to get it xDD

Who want's to battle me first? xDD


----------



## RockLee (Sep 28, 2006)

Dunno if y'all know, but:

Pokemon DS: 2~3,000,000 sold
DS: 500,000 sold

In 10 hours.

GO GO GO JAPAN!


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2006)

It's definitly a system seller.
It's the primary reason I'm getting the DS.

Anyway, a ton of new info can be found at . All the Gym Leaders + Elite Four Pokemon revealed.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow...those sales are amazing o.o Just simply amazing.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 28, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I just ordered mine. Should be here in at most 5 days. This will be the first thing I've imported in about 3 years lol. I can't wait to get it xDD
> 
> Who want's to battle me first? xDD



I'm getting it...it's official..i've decided :amazed 

what's the site you got it from?


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm sure  is a safe bet.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> I'm sure  is a safe bet.



Thats where I got it from Yoshi. They have been great in the past, so I decided to buy from them again.


----------



## Nico (Sep 28, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> It's definitly a system seller.
> It's the primary reason I'm getting the DS.
> 
> Anyway, a ton of new info can be found at . All the Gym Leaders + Elite Four Pokemon revealed.


Say Mike, would you update the first page of the thread with site links and some information of the game?

I have been needing to ask that for a while.   


RockLee: I see youre proud.


----------



## RockLee (Sep 28, 2006)

Indeed.

I believe in Nintendo as a family company, and has been a source of multiplayer fun all these years. I rarely play any game that is 1 player only, and back when it was N64 vs PS1, N64 won out handidly because of the 4 player support and multiplayer games.

Heck, my GC saw more playtime than most of my friends PS2s.


----------



## Nico (Sep 28, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> I believe in Nintendo as a family company, and has been a source of multiplayer fun all these years. I rarely play any game that is 1 player only, and back when it was N64 vs PS1, N64 won out handidly because of the 4 player support and multiplayer games.
> 
> Heck, my GC saw more playtime than most of my friends PS2s.


That's interesting. 

I am not much of of a gamer but I could see where your love for Nintendo comes from.   With the hype Diamond and Pearl has in Asia , by the time it is released worldwide it should make more sales than Pokemon Ruby which was a high grossing game. O:


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 28, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Say Mike, would you update the first page of the thread with site links and some information of the game?
> 
> I have been needing to ask that for a while.


Sure. No problem.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Sep 28, 2006)

You know what's really amazing? There were lines out into the streets, on a freaking Thursday Morning/Afternoon.

The ultra-disciplined Japanese were skipping school/work for this!

And if you've seen the pictures, there were damn young kids there.


----------



## Nico (Sep 28, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Sure. No problem.


It would seem helpful to new people to the game , also the thread would be here for some time.

Poctet Monsters.net

Total Pokemon 
Bulbapeida

Other imforming sites.


Hitana's Fan:

Asian High School Kid: Yay, I got the game.

Teacher: Where were you yesterday.

Asian High School Kid: School

Teacher: I saw you on the news lining up for the new Pokemon Game.

Asian High School Kid: I saw you on the line also. You screamed like a scholgirl when you got it.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 28, 2006)

My Pearl should be shipped by tomorrow 

Edit--
It was shipped tomorrow, which is today now xD At exactly 12 am lol.


----------



## Kid Wu (Sep 29, 2006)

Does anyone know what the fossils are?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't believe any fossils have been revealed, there may not be any in D/P o.o


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I don't believe any fossils have been revealed, there may not be any in D/P o.o


The two Dinosaur-Pokemon supposedly come from fossils.


----------



## tanukibeast (Sep 30, 2006)

hmm it looks like togetic gets an evolution. i wonder how it will evolve because if it is friendship again it would be too easy...


----------



## Cy (Sep 30, 2006)

Serebii just put up a bunch more stuff today. Supposidly Togetic evolves using the "Light Stone". There is also a "Dark Stone". I wonder what Evee will use to go grass and ice.... I doubt it would use the Sun or Leaf stones as they have been in previous games.


----------



## Masaki (Sep 30, 2006)

Dammit, the starter and Ponyta's family seem to be the only fire types in the region...

Luckily, I'm planning on the fire starter anyway.

Haha, fire starter.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> The two Dinosaur-Pokemon supposedly come from fossils.



Well yeah but that's supposedly, apparently some people are already 100% done with the game (all the way through Elite 4 atleast) and haven't said anything about fossils.

I'm not saying they couldnt still be in there, I hope they are, just nobody has said anything about them yet.



			
				Masaki said:
			
		

> Haha, fire starter.



Lol thats what you should name it xDDD >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)

You're supposed to dig them up in that underground multi-player thing, aren't you?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> You're supposed to dig them up in that underground multi-player thing, aren't you?



I dunno, possibly, I haven't read much or heard of much info reguarding it.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> I dunno, possibly, I haven't read much or heard of much info reguarding it.


Have you got your Pearl yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## 2Shea (Sep 30, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Have you got your Pearl yet?



Nope not yet, if it doesn't come today then it should be here monday.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Nope not yet, if it doesn't come today then it should be here monday.


Ah thats cool. So how do you plan on understanding everything XD
It might be a bitch to get through the first couple of bits.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm getting a black ds lite tomorrow, so i might as well import it....
since I don't think I can wait that long until it arrives here....>>


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I'm getting a black ds lite tomorrow, so i might as well import it....
> since I don't think I can wait that long until it arrives here....>>



Haha finally caving in to the craving eh Yoshi? xD


Ahh goin for the black, nice choice. I like the black alot, but I love my white xDD


We'll have to battle as soon as we can lol.

On that note, I need to buy a DS headset :amazed


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Oct 1, 2006)

My pokemon Diamond Version was shipped from Play-asia on wednesday,hopefully it will be here by tuesday Cant wait,have been watching gameplay video's on youtube.This game will kick ass.
I hear the qeue to get Mew in American Toys'r us stores was huge.Unfortunatley Europes Pokemon Event is in November.Did anyone get the Mew?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 1, 2006)

is there any emulator that can work with a rom of this game? I have the rom but even the new DSEMu that said it should work doesn't...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2006)

roms are for cheap losers


----------



## Cy (Oct 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> roms are for cheap losers



Sad, but true. Of course if games weren't so expensive we losers wouldn't have to be so cheap, but I guess thats not the point, is it? Besides, while I do plan on buying it when it comes over here, I'd still like to try it out. (plus I find games on the computer are much more convenient then a game system because I alwasy have my comp. I wish there was an attachement or something to let me play more games on it...)


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2006)

i play it in japanese i understand so i have a good time 


BTW the game is sweet


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

Just for everyones info, *no* Emulator can play the rom, and its highly unlikely that any will be able to any time soon.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 1, 2006)

lol I will buy the game when it comes out here. I'm just impatient.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I don't have anything against people who play roms and such, as long as they end up getting the game at some point. I mean heck D/P wouldn't be half as fun w/ a rom anyway.

I believe the North American release is pretty much going to be March '07, and mid to late summer '07 for Europe.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

I never bought Emerald but played the rom.

How ever, I have bought: Red; Blue; Gold; Crystal; Saphire and Fire Red.

So I figured that I was off the hook.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2006)

^^^^ Hmm not really.

Granted people put hardwork into they still rake in enough money. Pokemon pearl I will buy because I want to play it on the move but if I didn't I would get a rom.

Some games if I didn't get a rom for it I wouldn't get.
________________

Like which one is correct.

Blue-Silver-Saphire-pearl

Blue-silver-Saphire-Diamond?


----------



## Cy (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm probably going to pick up a DSlite when this (and Digimon Story) come out here. I have Pokemon Ruby for the GBA games and want to get Leaf Green at some point for the RBY starters (and I want Emerald a bit.... It has Houndour. Houndour rules... No one ever bring him up, but he was such a powerful pokemon....)


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

The new eeveelutions look shitty, as does the Togetic evo. The Rhydon evo looks the shiznit, though.

I'm just hopin' for a Heracross evo.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> ^^^^ Hmm not really.
> 
> Granted people put hardwork into they still rake in enough money. Pokemon pearl I will buy because I want to play it on the move but if I didn't I would get a rom.



Well true, I just usually like to support things I like, expecially games etc, so I usually buy them.

----

Also, Yeah the Eevees look quite weird, as does togetic's evo, but it does look more like togepi lol. And yes Rhydon's eveo looks great.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 1, 2006)

So far I got to the 2nd Gym Battle and had the game for 4 days already.  I'm taking this game slowly because I want to enjoy it until Contact comes out.  So far the game is great, better than the 3rd Generation, which I was hoping for.  The game has some hints that might lead up to a Johto Remake, which I hope happends, because that region kicked ass.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm loving it so far. Stuck on the puzzle of the third gym leader though. I'm stupid that way. lol


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 1, 2006)

Couer said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm loving it so far. Stuck on the puzzle of the third gym leader though. I'm stupid that way. lol


I really want to play the game too now :'(

(BTW, is your avatar from one of the Naruto movies?)


----------



## momolade (Oct 1, 2006)

third movie. something about zoo animals >.>


why is there such a delay between N.american release and the japanese release? 
I WANT THAT PENGUIN


----------



## Hylian (Oct 1, 2006)

do any of you who imported it read japanese? if so, is it better than
ruby/sapphire, gold/silver, red/blue?

i cant imagine it being fun without knowing what anything says though..


----------



## CABLE (Oct 1, 2006)

I love these games even at my age, because they are the travel buddy.  Whenever I go on long trips, I make sure I have the most recent version of pokemon with me.  This game looks killer, except the 3 starter pokemon, the legendary pair, and the legendary trifecta are weak.  The fire type starter is just a rehash of Torchic/Combusken/Blaziken and the grass type starter is a rehash of Bulbasaur/Ivy/Vena.  The 3 legendary pokemon are lackluster in design.  As they all have the same body just a slightly different head, aswell as all being the same type.  As for the legendary 2, they are 2 goofy looking mecha dragons.  But all the other features along with the graphics overshadow these parts.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 1, 2006)

There's a DS rom?


----------



## Zeig (Oct 1, 2006)

*Heh.*

Yeah I cannot wait till this game comes out.Wish that I had a DS. Man I gotta get me one of them. Especially the new DS Lite.  My favorite is the white though. 
Pok?mon has been slowly improving and getting better and better. I remember the day when everything you saw was in one color. (Blue, Red, Yellow Version)  Japanese have been doing great and I know that this will be one of the best yet  .


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 1, 2006)

If anything, I hope they release the special edition D/P DS Lite bundled with one of the games...that'd be heaven..


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 1, 2006)

They do have a special edition D/P DS Lite, but I dunno if it comes w/ one of the games though.

Anyway, I am sooo anxious to get mine damnit lol. Everything I've heard about it is great, the only thing that lacks in some points are the pokemon designs, but those are easily overshadowed by the rest of the game. I'll post pics, vids, etc when I get mine, so expect some up close and personal stuff soon


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 1, 2006)

> I would like some better attack scenes and some tougher looking Pokemon designs like they did in Red/Blue. The Pokemon are considered monsters, they should at least look a bit like monsters instead of fluffy little bears. I want the designs to be darker themed, almost like the manga since its more realistic the anime itself.


You obviously following the wrong game universe for these since they are getting cuter and cuter every game. There are still some pretty beasty looking ones and are fortunately some of the stronger ones.
They just need to make 1 fricken game not 2, and have it for GC or the revolution and make it online and have every fucking pokemon available or possible to catch, and a different story would be nice to have too.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm just going to try and collect my favourite pokemon.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not one to "catch em' all". I'm a strict trainer, not collector. I only catch the ones I need/think I may need.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2006)

I used my emulator to complete my Hoenn dex, but usually I don't catch many pokemon, either. Just the team I want.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 2, 2006)

^Same here, when I play a new pokemon game, I usually collect the new ones only for reference. Other than that I just catch the ones I know I'm going to use in my team.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2006)

Haven't played competition in a long time, though. So it's mainly favourites, rather than strategy.


----------



## clockwork (Oct 2, 2006)

It's so nice to read this and hear other people only catch the ones they need. I'm perfectly happy to go through the game with like 8 pokemon overall.
It seemed like everyone actually caught them all from reading other websites.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 2, 2006)

I never try catching all the Pokemon.  I only go after those that can help me get through the Gym Leaders and The Elite Four.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2006)

I wanna try diamond so bad...


----------



## Sasori (Oct 2, 2006)

I just catch any pokemon for me to complete the game, and then catch a perfect team of 6 that i can battle competitevly with xD


----------



## Gunners (Oct 2, 2006)

> The new eeveelutions look shitty, as does the Togetic evo. The Rhydon evo looks the shiznit, though.
> 
> I'm just hopin' for a Heracross evo.



Is Herocross the mewtwo killer? Anyway where are you getting these images?



> Well true, I just usually like to support things I like, expecially games etc, so I usually buy them.



Yeah if I like the game I will try and get it. With Pokemon I have Red, blue, Yellow, Silver, Gold and Saphire. Like I played Leaf green and Emerald rom. I plan on buying pearl. They make to many variations in a close go I can't really afford them all or I don't priorotize it. .


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 2, 2006)

Why didn't Farfetch'd or Dunsparce get an evolution or even a baby form? Those 2 to me seem to be begging evolution, especialy Dunsparce.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 2, 2006)

^^^^ Thanks, man some of the evos, they should have left.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2006)

Farfetch'd would suck regardless of evo.

And gunners, Heracross kills a lot of things.


----------



## Nico (Oct 2, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Farfetch'd would suck regardless of evo.
> 
> And gunners, Heracross kills a lot of things.


A pre evlove of Farfetch'd would be nice.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2006)

Why the fuck would you bother with a pre-evo of Farfetch'd?

#83 - Farfetch'd
Type: Normal/Flying
Ability: Keen Eye[Prevents loss of accuracy]
         Inner Focus[Prevents flinching]
Base Stats: HP: 52
            Att: 65
            Def: 55
            Spd: 60
            Sp Att: 52
            Sp Def: 58

Fuck, even _Seaking_ has better stats.


----------



## Nico (Oct 2, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Why the fuck would you bother with a pre-evo of Farfetch'd?


Because it would be cute.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2006)

Cute pokemon suck arse.

Nearly every new design Pokemon has been cutesy.


----------



## Nico (Oct 2, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Cute pokemon suck arse.
> 
> Nearly every new design Pokemon has been cutesy.


Not in my view. .>:

The game seems to overdone it on the evolutions.


----------



## kokoro_angel (Oct 3, 2006)

The final evo of Hikozaru looks to be based on Sun Wukong(the fighting monkey king from 'Journey to the West')...


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

Did Arcanine get an evo? I don't know the tokegetic evo annoyed me though. I just don't like that Pokemon.

The fact that I have to make it happy to get past stage one, then special cross it pisses me off further.


----------



## Rori (Oct 3, 2006)

The link to the picture with the list of all the new pokemon doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2006)

OH FUCK DUSCLOPS HAS AN EVOLUTION !!!

Dusclops is a fucking supertank.

I used a lvl 50 tanker as my battle tower team and it didn't die for 100 battles


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 3, 2006)

^AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!
I KNOW I KNOW. Dusclops tanking was ownage, and now he can evolve!!!

Also this new Ghost/Dragon type looks interesting, I wonder if he can hold his own.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2006)

Great, another Dusclops for people to whore out >.<


Anyway, I'm mostly pleased w/ the new pokes and evolutions. Most of the new ones are cutesy, but I don't really mind that. I'm still awaiting my game, hopefully it should be here today, if not then tomorrow.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 3, 2006)

must...get hands...on...rom...soon...or death...will consume...me...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2006)

*HO-LY SHIT!*

Aruseus, the so-called 'God' of Pokemon, has a basestat total of 720.

*720*, people!


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> *HO-LY SHIT!*
> 
> Aruseus, the so-called 'God' of Pokemon, has a basestat total of 720.
> 
> *720*, people!



It is also an event only pokemon lol. So unless you go to the event, you're out of luck.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 3, 2006)

Ya, I just hope that God of Pokemon isn't marking the end of Pokemon.


----------



## momolade (Oct 3, 2006)

pokemon will never die. it will have a thousand versions untill they run out of minerals to name it after. 
and evee now has a leaf and ice evolution! does that mean theres an ice stone?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

> It is also an event only pokemon lol. So unless you go to the event, you're out of luck.



Not really, there will possibly be a way to clone Pokemon on this game, then people will trade it over I guess. If not I will end up being very very pissed. Unless I can access events over the net in which case I will be pissed my parents always call me at the worst possible time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh gosh, I just hope people don't whore on the legendary/God pokemons all day. Not trying to be a scrub or anything, but you have to agree with me that the legendary/God pokemon can easily break the game.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm still thinking about if I should get this game...


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2006)

From what I've heard they worked extremely hard to make sure cloning etc. would not be possible with these games. I've also been told that if you use any sort of cheating device to get pokemon, or edit stats etc, it has some way of checking and you won't be allowed to battle over WiFi if it finds something.

Anyway, events arent that hard to go to, and it makes it a bit more interesting. Plus now that trading can be done wirelessly, things will go alot faster I'm sure.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah _Duy_ I think if you are having battles and tourneys of the sort, Legendaries will be banned, and they do cheapen it if you decide not to use one.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd just want the thing for the Collector's-reason, not to use it in battle.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2006)

Same here, I make it a point to not use legendaries, and still easily whoop up on legendary whores. The only one I've ever had in my team is Mewtwo, just because well he was the "origonal" legendary so he has a special place in my heart xDD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 3, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Same here, I make it a point to not use legendaries, and still easily whoop up on legendary whores. The only one I've ever had in my team is Mewtwo, just because well he was the "origonal" legendary so he has a special place in my heart xDD


Have you got Pearl . . . YET??


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 3, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> From what I've heard they worked extremely hard to make sure cloning etc. would not be possible with these games. I've also been told that if you use any sort of cheating device to get pokemon, or edit stats etc, it has some way of checking and you won't be allowed to battle over WiFi if it finds something.
> 
> Anyway, events arent that hard to go to, and it makes it a bit more interesting. Plus now that trading can be done wirelessly, things will go alot faster I'm sure.


Easy to go to a event? i have NEVER heard of a pokemon even in belgium so wha about us?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 3, 2006)

NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> Have you got Pearl . . . YET??



Lmao it just got shipped out on friday, and it's only been 3 buisness days, counting today, since then lol. The shipping was 3-5 days, so it should be here sometime this week.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm I live in the U.S. 

OH MAH GAI I'M GONNA HAVE SO MANY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) TO COMPETE WITH TO GET THESE SPECIAL POKEMON  D:


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Easy to go to a event? i have NEVER heard of a pokemon even in belgium so wha about us?


I guess you miss out then


----------



## Seany (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn just read how to get the Magmar evo, i can't get it. Someone has to trade it me!!!


----------



## runethe1st (Oct 3, 2006)

im not gonna be able to get electubuzz evo i only have lg


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm gonna have a munchkin team of 6 Aruseus.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Easy to go to a event? i have NEVER heard of a pokemon even in belgium so wha about us?



Well apparently Nintendo of Europe doesn't get enough sales there, or just doesnt care enough to have an event there lol.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Oct 4, 2006)

If anyone's gotten theirs, can I have your club nintendo serial number?  Just PM it to me. 

Thankee!

I found that I never really liked any of the legendaries save for Zapdos and Articuno.  I've always been a fighting type guy and my favorite will be forever Machamp.


----------



## Thepimpinest (Oct 4, 2006)

Those games have supposedly existed for years, but those were just rumors


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Oct 4, 2006)

Are there any pictures of the 3 starters evolutions?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure you can find some if you check Serebii.net.


----------



## blueradio (Oct 5, 2006)

I've read alot of info on them on other forums.
and I've seen tons of movies on Youtube.
Is there any specific US date as of yet? 
Besides the Vague Spring 07?


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 5, 2006)

Not really, though most people think it will be March. Though theres every possiblity that it will be later.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 5, 2006)

--Bump--- Sorry for double post but this is pretty cool news.


All the sprites of the new pokemon are out, you can check them out here:


----------



## ilabb (Oct 5, 2006)

So anyone else have the game? I'm playing Diamond and it's pretty sweet 

If you guys have any questions about the game, I'll do my best to answer them, I just got my 8th badge.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 5, 2006)

I should hopefully have mine by tomorrow, I'm really anxious, though I wish it was the english version xDD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2006)

lucky chinese peaple they havent even set a date for america yet


----------



## runethe1st (Oct 5, 2006)

i want the game...but i want the god of all pokemon even more...but need to get one to have the other right?


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> So anyone else have the game? I'm playing Diamond and it's pretty sweet
> 
> If you guys have any questions about the game, I'll do my best to answer them, I just got my 8th badge.


Just tell us about your impressions.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 5, 2006)

When we just had the mini sprites, I wasn't even sure if I planned to raise any more than several Pokemon in my first play through.

But hell, now that Serebii posted that page with all the sprites upclose, I'm finding it hard to choose which 6 of 8 planned I want to make my team. D:



Definitly want to train the following: 

Enperuto
Mukuhawk 
Rentoraa
Ramuparudo 
Kaburaisu 
Lucario
Leefia or Glacia 
Diaruga 

D:

I'm so struggling whether or not to import this.


----------



## runethe1st (Oct 5, 2006)

am i the only one that thinks getting the god pokemon in a special event is unfair?(i know some ppl might think it's to strong but if we get it like that we should at least be able to get it in like every toysrus or sometin)


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 5, 2006)

Its not unfair at all. If you want it that bad go to an event. Honestly just because its a "god" pokemon doesnt mean its gonna be a super badass. From everything I've read about it, it should be fairly easy to beat anyway. But that's me, I don't put much stock in legendaries.

But considering how bad it'll prolly be whored, I say the harder to get the better.


Anyway, Tenshi you know you wanna import it, do it!!! lol xD


----------



## Nico (Oct 5, 2006)

Arueses is a one of a kind pokemon. It's  at a pokemon leauge champion level.


----------



## ilabb (Oct 6, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Just tell us about your impressions.


Hmm. Sure 

Graphics: Awesome. Most of the attacks look really great, although some are simply confusing (Crunch, for example, looks completely weird as it has a biting animation and... stone fragments flying off).

Music/SFX: Good. The battle music is great, the Legendary music is AWESOME (I was hoping for my balls to fail in capturing Dairuga so I could listen to the music more XD) and the town music is... well. Most of it is good, but a lot of it sounds waaay too Pokemon Colosseum-ish. The snow route in the north has music ripped directly from Animal Crossing, I swear (that's not a bad thing, though). The new Pokemon cries sound really different and more advanced than previous generations, to the point where the new Pokemon's cries really stand out. It's weird hearing Rozureido's elegant cry, then something super-grainy like Abra's. Speaking of cries, some seem really inappropriate. Dairuga sounds like a screaming woman, which makes no sense whatsoever.

Length: Can't really comment on this yet, I haven't beaten it yet 

Also, I'd just like to point out that the amount of available Pokemon is PHENOMINAL compared to older games. Sure, you have only 150 Pokemon to see/catch before the Elite 4, but after you get the national dex, tons and tons of old Pokemon magically start appearing for no reason whatsoever, apparently. A lot of new Pokemon don't even have a Shino dex number O_o

A tip to anyone playing, though: Don't go overboard with physical-based Pokemon (which is really easy to do, as it turns out). Random Fishermen with their random Gyarados are unexpectedly hard otherwise >.>

The underground is interesting. I find it way too entertaining to run around and dig stuff up. I have like five fossils of the amazing headbutting dino, but no idea where to ressurect him at :/

At least I have stuff to trade to people 

Speaking of trading... they made an awesome system called the GTS, as you may or may not know about. You go there, drop off a Pokemon and say what you want for it, come back later and someone will have traded with you  It's very neat.

One thing I really don't like, though, is the inability to transfer Pokemon from North American game packs to Japanese Diamond and Pearl. For whatever reason they disabled that... so I'm thinking about buying a proxy game like Japanese Ruby to trade my Pokemon I want to transfer to.

Also, this game breaks some before-thought unbreakable barriers like wild baby Pokemon, wild Steelix (wtf indeed), wild Eevee, and wild Porygon (as stated by Serebii, I can't confirm Eevee and Porygon myself as I'm not that far yet).

I really can't wait until I can understand what the crap the people are saying, but regardless of that, the plot is really not all that complicated. Same ol' bad team tries to summon big Pokemon, 12-year-old kid decides to stop them, battles ensue.

Anyhow, this game is sweet. Very very sweet. In my opinion, tons better than Ruby and Sapphire 

New Pokemon I've tried out:
Naetoru final form: Pretty slow, but can really pack a punch and take hits. He's 4x weak to ice, but even an Ice Fang from a high attack Pokemon like Gyarados didn't even put him into the yellow for me. Learns great attacks to compliment his physical stats like Crunch, Earthquake, Razor Leaf, and Curse.

Buizeru and Floatsel: High attack, fast water Pokemon with crap defenses. It's pretty awesome, although he seems to not be pulling his weight as well as before later in the game ... Maybe he'll start doing better now that I finally got a physical water attack with a power higher than 40 (Waterfall >.>) He also gets Crunch.

Donkarasu, Murkrow evolution: Hahaha... wow. Huge HP jump, great attack, slower than Murkrow :/ Learns a nice, physical 80-power dark attack, but dispite its 100% accuracy, likes to miss anyway. A lot. And it only has 5pp. He also looks like a pimp. Literally. He has a feather in his hat thing, even! To make matters even more hilarious, he learned a dark-type slap that I affectionately called the "pimpslap." I just wish I didn't replace it with the amazing missing 100% accuracy attack. :/

Those are all I've really tested so far, as I'm more interested in finishing the game to unlock more stuff before going back and testing more Pokemon.

And there you go, my "impressions" turned into more of a mini-analysis, but I guess it'll have to do


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 6, 2006)

Haha, nice post ilabb. Everything sounds great, making me want mine to get here even more >.<

But yeah, I'm glad everything pleased you, I'm sure it will me aswell.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 6, 2006)

What is everybody's impression of the starter pokemons?

Like how are their stats fairing out and their movesets, because I'm going to probably pick the grass pokemon being that he looks the coolest and usually the grass starter is usually the best later on if I decide to keep him for competetive battle.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 6, 2006)

Really? I've never seen a grass be best later on. From what I've seen they're usually the worst lol.

I believe by tomorrow or so Serebii.net should have all the movesets etc. up for them, since they're supposed to be finishing the D/P Pokedex.


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Seany (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll be catching every poke i see when i get this game, but i'm only sure of a few to have on my main team atm. 

In the mean time i'm on Emerald, and i just got 2 Pichus with Volt tackle  yey!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 6, 2006)

Aww... the Grass Eevee evolution is so cute.


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2006)

i was wondering what happened with an evee and a grass stone.....NOW I KNOW!!!!!!!

+

=


----------



## ilabb (Oct 6, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:
			
		

> i was wondering what happened with an evee and a grass stone.....NOW I KNOW!!!!!!!
> 
> +
> 
> =


It actually doesn't evolve with that. It evolves by leveling it up next to a green stone thing in a forest O_o


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 6, 2006)

They apparently did alot of "stones" in D/P. And by stones I mean ones at places in the game, not like Item stones.

Also vege, most Legendaries have higher stats than normal pokemon. The only pokemon with stats close to the "God" is Mewtwo, and it's fairly easy to beat if you're smart, and this one seems to be that way aswell. Like I said I don't put stock in legendaries, they aren't any better than any other pokemon in my eyes.


----------



## R3trograde (Oct 6, 2006)

Serebii says there are unconfirmed reports of God being obtainable after getting the entire nat'l pokedex (minus the event-ers).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 7, 2006)

^Mewtwo is considered a God in my opinion. His SA and SPD is off the charts and can OHKO most pokemon instantly without much effort. The only ordinary pokemon that has stats almost on par with a legendary/God is Slaking. They balanced him out however giving him that attack once per turn thing.

Another thing, who is going to stop a Mewtwo?
His only weakness is Dark and Bug. Most of the Dark pokemon has poor SA or SPD to begin with so Mewtwo can easily be switched out and stored for later beasting. The strongest bug attack that can OHKO Mewtwo is Megahorn, and the only pokemon who learns Megahorn is Heracross. Well...Heracross is too damn slow to do anything so Mewtwo can OHKO since he's half fighting anyways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 7, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Emoing over a pokemon?


Shut up k thx im getting tired of this emo crap, everything you do that isn't good happy lucky lucky is considered emo for god sake


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2006)

Either that, or you _are_ emo.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Oct 7, 2006)

Hollow Ichigo said:
			
		

>



The monkey looks alright but the turtle looks atrocious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 7, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Either that, or you _are_ emo.


I don't have black hair, i don't dye my hair, i don't slant it over one eye, i don't wear all black, i don't cut myself, i don't listen to emo music

thus me not emo


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I don't have black hair, i don't dye my hair, i don't slant it over one eye, i don't wear all black, i don't cut myself, i don't listen to emo music
> 
> thus me not emo


We all black when the lights go out.


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Oct 7, 2006)

The Grass' final evolution looks like venusaur version two.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 7, 2006)

Please stop fighting guys its not getting us anywhere.

Anyway, on to what Duy Said...


			
				Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> ^Mewtwo is considered a God in my opinion. His SA and SPD is off the charts and can OHKO most pokemon instantly without much effort. The only ordinary pokemon that has stats almost on par with a legendary/God is Slaking. They balanced him out however giving him that attack once per turn thing.
> 
> Another thing, who is going to stop a Mewtwo?
> His only weakness is Dark and Bug. Most of the Dark pokemon has poor SA or SPD to begin with so Mewtwo can easily be switched out and stored for later beasting. The strongest bug attack that can OHKO Mewtwo is Megahorn, and the only pokemon who learns Megahorn is Heracross. Well...Heracross is too damn slow to do anything so Mewtwo can OHKO since he's half fighting anyways.



Well currently in my team I'll admit that I don't have anything that could take out a mewtwo, but that's ofcourse because I'm only at thr 7th gym on emerald lol. My other advance teams...I dunno I haven't looked at them in a long time. So since I can't give my own first hand experience, since I don't remember much from battling during the R/B era, I'll use my friend as an example:

 My Friend is an Eevee trainer. His Vaporeon and Jolteon can easlily take out a Mewtwo, and this is without either of them fainting. I'm not sure what movesets they have, but they do both have very good special attack. I've never seen him be defeated by a Mewtwo. Actually I've only seen him lose a battle once. But he's all about strategy and stuff, so what do ya expect. But this isn't to say that Mewtwo isn't a good Pokemon. But if you have the right team you can take him out fairly easily. 

 Now this "God" Pokemon may be a different story, but honestly the devs know that it's going to be whored out, so I'm sure they balanced it out somehow. I haven't heard enough about it to really be able to tell. So we'll really have to wait and see how it works out.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

> I don't have black hair, i don't dye my hair, i don't slant it over one eye, i don't wear all black, i don't cut myself, i don't listen to emo music
> 
> thus me not emo



I thought emo was like attitude mainly and not dress or take in music? In general what does the word mean seen it used so many times don't know the true definition.

_________

That Grass Pokemon looks shit, the final evo it has a tree. The Fire is looking like favourite for choice right now, shame I prefer water but they have a penguin.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 7, 2006)

I seem to always go with Fire anyway, so Hikozaru will be good. The final evolution of Naetoru looks like an Ankylosaurus.

Mewtwo can be easy to take down if you have the right Pokemon on your team. Physical attacks would definitely be the better choice against Mewtwo. Also, you forgot to mention Ghost types as being super-effective against Mewtwo as well. If someone trains a really good Mewtwo though, then it'll be much harder to take it out, since it can pretty much cover alot of its weaknesses with pure power. I don't remember if Mewtwo can learn any fighting TMs though.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

The thing is, taking out Mewtwo becuase it isn't easy and they would sometimes have to get specific you can design a fall up team in case Metwo gets killed, that way you can somewhat tell what would do that to him and build your team around it.

That being said I can remember with Silver I got demolished when I brought the game in school some prick had a team filled with mewtwo all at 90+.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 7, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I thought emo was like attitude mainly and not dress or take in music? In general what does the word mean seen it used so many times don't know the true definition.
> 
> _________
> 
> That Grass Pokemon looks shit, the final evo it has a tree. The Fire is looking like favourite for choice right now, shame I prefer water but they have a penguin.


These days if you DARE to have hair over one hair or wear full black you get classed as a goth or emo instantly

or

if you DARE show sadness, i mean isn't being sad a natural emotion? O_o


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

> if you DARE show sadness, i mean isn't being sad a natural emotion? O_o



Yeah people get sad, it's how you deal with it I think. Like when I see goths at my old school they pissed me off to a high degree the shit they bitch about just iritates me.



> Also, you forgot to mention Ghost types as being super-effective against Mewtwo as well.



Oh yeah, that never worked for me though I used to use Gengar back in the day but because he is part bug I think he would get his ass kicked.


----------



## Seany (Oct 7, 2006)

Dark types would be best to use against Mewtwo, since most of its attacks would have no effect whatsoever.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 7, 2006)

When the game will come for Oak's sake!? ...


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2006)

Its out already US and EU I don't know.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 7, 2006)

Gawd, I love Pokemon games.

They'll be making them until the end of time, and I'll play as many as I can.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 7, 2006)

It's already out.

And if you mean in the US, then Spring '07, most likely March. For Europe...I dunno prolly Summer '07.


----------



## Seany (Oct 7, 2006)

*sigh* i bet UK release will be around May


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Oct 7, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, that never worked for me though I used to use Gengar back in the day but because he is part bug I think he would get his ass kicked.



He's Ghost/Poison, not bug.  I've always thought that there weren't enough single-type pokemon out there.


----------



## runethe1st (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Hylian (Oct 7, 2006)

so what animals are the legendary pokemon in this game? 
like first it was birds, then dogs, then some robot things..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2006)

Regarding Ghost pokemons...

There are only 2 honorable mentioned ghost pokemon out there; Gengar and Dusclops. Gengar is a great pokemon and I would consider one of the higher tiered pokemon if you were to ever tier them. He is really fast and has really strong SA. Naturally that means he's a great SA sweep with loads of moves to choose to work around your teambuild. 

Dusclops in the other hand is one heck of a tank. His above average stats on DEF and SDEF. Give him some annoyer moves (Will-o-Wisp, Toxic, etc.), healing moves (Pain Split, Rest, etc.), and you're set for some beasting.

There are no ghost type pokemon that can defeat a Mewtwo, but there is one attack that is threatening to Mewtwo or any other psychic and ghost pokemon; Shadow Ball. A beefed up Snorlax or Swamper with Shadow Ball is too good.

Oh yea, Curselax are a noob's pokemon but you can still do well with him. Swampert however...total beast. Good stats, and a great physical sweeper.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 8, 2006)

I am patiently waiting to get my hands on the game, it is coming in the mail.  One thing I must say is the last 2 water starters look alright in the begginning but horrible in the end. I like the grass starter this time.


----------



## FFLN (Oct 8, 2006)

Although, I'm assuming that Shadow Ball no longer uses the Attack stat now, but instead it uses the Special Attack stat, so that'll make it less useful against Mewtwo, although Crunch would now be EXTREMELY effective.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 8, 2006)

^In Fire Red and Leaf Green Shadow Ball still uses the STR stat.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 8, 2006)

Said it once and I'll say it again; Only nubs use legendaries.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Oct 8, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:
			
		

> so what animals are the legendary pokemon in this game?
> like first it was birds, then dogs, then some robot things..



mutant psychic shrimp


----------



## Cy (Oct 8, 2006)

There are also the 3 legendary dragons. D/P has like 10 legendaries....


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 8, 2006)

I still like my Articuno!

Doesnt Dusclops have an evo now? He must be godly...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2006)

Base Stats Dusclops-evo:

HP: 45
Att: 100
Def: 135
Sp. Att:65
Sp. Def: 135
Spd: 45


----------



## Cy (Oct 9, 2006)

Slightly better hp and defs, but the attack stat is much better. Pity it still has pretty low HP....


----------



## runethe1st (Oct 9, 2006)

does anyone know the difference between multy type and judgement pebble?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:
			
		

> Slightly better hp and defs, but the attack stat is much better. Pity it still has pretty low HP....


Ya don't need much HP with those Def stats. It'd be overkill. It'd be like giving Blissey a base Def of 100.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 9, 2006)

The evolution for Dusclops seems to have some good balance in him now that he has some decent ATT on him. I was wondering if that's enough for him to put Shadow Ball to good use.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 9, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Said it once and I'll say it again; Only nubs use legendaries.




Noobs in little kids.  I remember at the Mew Event last week, the kids were talking about their team and every team they mentioned had a legendary. 

I use non-legendaries so I am a veteran =)


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 9, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> Noobs in little kids.  I remember at the Mew Event last week, the kids were talking about their team and every team they mentioned had a legendary.
> 
> I use non-legendaries so I am a veteran =)



Yeah, you're the same as most of us that played from the start back in like '98 lol.


----------



## Cy (Oct 9, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Ya don't need much HP with those Def stats. It'd be overkill. It'd be like giving Blissey a base Def of 100.



Lol. I'd go for that. I don't fight people out of the game, so I generally pick the d00ds I like (I tend to think most of the legendaries looks pretty cool, and thatss why I use them) and use them to do whatever. I wonder if its worth giving a Blissy max def EVs and Hp EVs.... would that make it significantly harder to kill?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 9, 2006)

^That would be a waste to add the DEF EV on Blissey, being that she is mainly used for SA tanking. Just pump those HP EV and SDEF EV and you'll do fine. Put in a Skarmory in your team and do the lame Skarmory/Blissey combo that everyone loves.

Props to all old school '98 Pokemon players. Good times, even though I was quite the evil kid back then, stealing pokemon cards in school and off kids in the neighborhood, har har har. With no remorse I would like to announce my greatest loot in one day from the neighborhood kids; Holographic Nidoking, Aerodactyl, Raichu, Hitmonchan (!), and some other random rares, kekeke. My best trade was trading off a Tentacruel and Starmie for a Blastoise, LOL.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 10, 2006)

I got my D/P today.. I'll post pics and maybe some vid clips later. Too busy playing right now xD


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 11, 2006)

Man I can't wait for the game to come out... I also have some pokemon in mind that I want to catch


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 11, 2006)

Some videos I took last night:

Hd-DVD commercial
Intro

Hd-DVD commercial
Battle

Enjoy


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 11, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Some videos I took last night:
> 
> InoxChouji AMV
> Intro
> ...


nice send more!


----------



## runethe1st (Oct 17, 2006)

in youtube search and ull see tons of battles


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2006)

^ Correct. Man, I have not ben in this thread for a long time! 

Feels good to be back.


----------



## Goukazaru (Oct 22, 2006)

just to say which starter would u guys choose as for me *points at avy*


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 22, 2006)

OniSpike said:


> Diamond and Pearl Info: ,Poctet Monsters.net, , Total Pokemon , and Bulbapeida
> 
> A great website to import the games from:
> 
> ...



Much agreed.Some more good looking pokemon please!!!Those little pokemon need steroids.I remember when i went to see pokemontwo strikes beack back in '99.When the ticket sellers said no more tickets,I started crying.I am probaly one of the top 20 pokemon/naruto/anime people in the world.


----------



## Cel3stial (Oct 22, 2006)

runethe1st said:


> in youtube search and ull see tons of battles



nahh man don't go.Those pics are just hackers who went into the game,changed the dialouge and scenes plus pokemon.Nothin good there.They invented some stupid pokemon(even though its fu to watch them)


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2006)

Agreed^^^^^


----------



## runethe1st (Oct 23, 2006)

no u watch the battles from the real dp but it's in jap


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2006)

*Pokemon Diamond and Pearl news and discussion thread. (COME OUT ALREADY!!!)*

Pokemon diamond and pearl news and discussion thread begins as of now. 

Feel free to post whatever you know and questions about these games.

Those that post and I will do our best to answer and inform all Pokemon fans. 

I will be on in a bit, so see you guys then!


----------



## Cy (Nov 28, 2006)

What starter will you choose? I'm thinking the grass one: I've always liked tanks and it looks cool, while learning earthquake really early and it has powerful ground and grass techs, plus crunch for those annoying psychic types.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm pretty certain there's a Diamond and Pearl thread that has been around for quite sometime and is quite large. 

*merges*


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 28, 2006)

Not much to really discuss untill the english version comes out, and we've still got a few months before then ><.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I'm going to pick the Water-type. I'm normally a Fire-type lover, but it just looks pimpasfuck, and there are few pimpasfuck Water-types that are easily obtainable.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 28, 2006)

Some pokemon look questionable. However, I think I will go with that fire monkey. I also want that hippopotamus pokemon.


----------



## Cy (Nov 28, 2006)

The new evos aren't that great, but most of the legendaries look awesome. A lot of pokemon also learn powerful moves earlier, which is pretty sweet.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 28, 2006)

Ugh. I can't wait any longer for the game


----------



## ctizz36 (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm sticking with the Grass Pokemon as my starter


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 28, 2006)

I think this game will be basura.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 28, 2006)

D-T said:


> Some pokemon look questionable. However, I think I will go with that fire monkey. I also want that hippopotamus pokemon.



If I get I will probably get that too.I've always been a fire fanatic.


----------



## Sieg (Nov 28, 2006)

Phalanx Lord said:


> The new evos aren't that great



I'm all for new evos... as long as the family gets stronger, that is.

Dainoosu/Buuburn


----------



## Nico (Nov 28, 2006)

Stealth Rock is great for a universal alternative of Spikes. It is really a commonly used attack.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2006)

Huh?^^^^^

I thought the most commonly used attack was tackle.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Huh?^^^^^
> 
> I thought the most commonly used attack was tackle.



...you're shitting me, right?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 28, 2006)

> ..you're shitting me, right?



I think he meant like what you start with somewhat early days not late into the game, in which case I don't really know either.


----------



## Nico (Nov 28, 2006)

Shion said:
			
		

> Huh?^^^^^
> 
> I thought the most commonly used attack was tackle.


I meant to put it _will _be. It's a Rock type version of Spikes.


----------



## Cy (Nov 28, 2006)

I remember seeing a move review thing on Youtube. 3x spikes and a stealth rock and roar. Took away 40% of the oppoenent's hp whenever they came out. I'd love to see how it does against rock weak guys.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Aimless said:


> I meant to put it _will _be. It's a Rock type version of Spikes.



Ah, i see.

I was kind of confused for a bit.

Question, How come this thread has been dead for like 3 months?

Wouldn't anyone post on it?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm sticking with the fire starter. I started with a Charmander back in 98,got a cyndaquil in silver, and pimped my torchic in emerald.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

So have I.

It is even stated in the strategy guides that the Fire pokemon has an advantage or is stronger that the other two.

I have always preferred fire over grass and water anyways.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2006)

Arcanine > all other firetypes, IMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Typhlosion can defeat Arcanine.....

Earthquake attack, and good bye.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2006)

If you can hit him before he hits you, that is. Good speed and divine Att. stats, not to mention Extreme Speed.

And Earthquake is lost on Typhlosion, it'd be more useful to give him Thunderpunch.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

I walways give my Typhlosion thunderpunch.

That, flamethrower, earthquake, and flame wheel.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I walways give my Typhlosion thunderpunch.
> 
> That, flamethrower, earthquake, and flame wheel.



That's mostly a shitty movelist. 

Good set would be:

Item: Petaya Berry
Modest Nature
EV's: 252 Spd, 252 Sp Att, 6 HP
Moves: Flamethrower
HP Dragon
Substitute
Sunny Day

Just sub till Blaze and Petaya kick in, then Sunny Day + Flamethrower.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 29, 2006)

But the fire starters always have the most stylish evolutions.... But you're right Arcanine > other fire pokemon.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Nov 29, 2006)

Always get the fire starter pokemon. When you first start out you're going into the forest for bugs and shit, right? Fire will be effective on all of them.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 29, 2006)

I own the Japanese Version of Pearl and I started off with Hikozaru (Fire Starter) and he is awesome.  Still haven't gotten all the badges as I haven't played it since I got the Wii.


----------



## ctizz36 (Nov 29, 2006)

^ That is a good reason for not playing Pokemon Pearl


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2006)

I always think about the bigger picture.

That, and the water pokemon just looks pimpasfuck, and there are few water-type pokemon that I like. Just Blastoise and Lapras, incase you were wondering.

But I wonder with the new move-levels, if you let Growlithe learn all of it's attacks, and then make it evolve would it still offer to learn Extreme Speed?


----------



## Cy (Nov 29, 2006)

I still remember seeing someone try to use Arcanine as their tank on Netbattle. Died so fast to a choice-baned earthquaking Gyaradoes...

Can't wait to get diamond. Only half a year or so left to wait!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

The grass started for D and P looks like a dinosaur.

Seriously, the new generation of pokemon mostly look like Dinosaurs.

I though the Regigigas was an awesome addition as a Pokmeon to D and P.

Makes you kinda wanna catch the regis in a way...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2006)

i cant wait for peral and diamond to come out


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 30, 2006)

Is there any new legendary pokemon in this game?..


----------



## ctizz36 (Nov 30, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Seriously, the new generation of pokemon mostly look like Dinosaurs.



The Fossil Pokemon are the most like Dinosaurs in the game, in my opinion


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2006)

xRUStillDown said:


> Is there any new legendary pokemon in this game?..



Of course.

Diaruga, Parukia, Manaphy, Aresus, Regigigas, the list goes on...

For a full list, click this link.



^^^SHows starters, and regular pokemon along with new legendary ones.


----------



## ctizz36 (Nov 30, 2006)

Diaruga and Aresus are my favorite Lengendary Pokemon


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2006)

Legendaries are for nubs.

Word to ya mother.


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2006)

^ So true.

Hey would anyone know the best moves to give a Milotic? i'm training one atm and i want it to be uber.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 30, 2006)

Cartoon said:


> ^ So true.
> 
> Hey would anyone know the best moves to give a Milotic? i'm training one atm and i want it to be uber.


Put EVs into Sp.def.

And give it rest.

I don't care about anything else, coz dese are the 2 factors dat fuck me up everytime =/

edit: unless ur talkin about competitve, then in dat case it will depend on wots on the rest of ur team


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, it depends on what you want to use it for.

For an annoyer that can tank:
Milotic@Leftovers
Bold: 252 Def, 129 HP, 129 Sp Def
Refresh
Recover
Mirror Coat
Surf

And if you want just an annoyer:
Milotic@Leftovers
Bold: 252 Def, 129 HP, 129 Sp Def
Confuse Ray
Attract
Recover
Surf


----------



## Azurite (Nov 30, 2006)

Im guessing this game is really,really cool. You can now tell the difference by the pokemon from Female or Male now!!


----------



## Seany (Nov 30, 2006)

Ahh ok thanks! 
It's best to get rid of hydro pump i'm asuming.
I may train 2 of these badasses anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, my bro taught his Milotic Attract, and uhh.... i forgot the rest.

Really good water pokemon though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2006)

Cartoon said:


> Ahh ok thanks!
> It's best to get rid of hydro pump i'm asuming.
> I may train 2 of these badasses anyway.


Surf > Hydro pump, IMO. 90 base damage, able to be taught indefinitely as it's an HM, higher acc, much higher PP, etc. Just way more dependable.


"Shion" said:


> Well, my bro taught his Milotic Attract, and uhh.... i forgot the rest.
> 
> Really good water pokemon though.


It's pretty much the Sp. version of Gyarados.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 1, 2006)

who still plays this game,i hope no grown ass ppl is playing this game


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> who still plays this game,i hope no grown ass ppl is playing this game



Adult people play this game no more than ignorant people lack spelling, my friend.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 1, 2006)

i hope that remark wasn't targeted to me. it looks like it was you since you neg rep me.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> i hope that remark wasn't targeted to me. it looks like it was you since you neg rep me.



I neg-rep lots of people, it is well with in my rights. And hope what you will, m'boy.


----------



## Cy (Dec 1, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> i hope that remark wasn't targeted to me. it looks like it was you since you neg rep me.



In that case, why bring it up? Besides, people play what they want. If I like to play pokemon, Disgaea, FF, etc then I will. If someone tells me its not mature to or that I'm too old to play those games because I'm turning 20 in less then 2 months, then that makes be believe they are an idiot. Let people play what they want- telling people not to because you think its out of style or kiddy or something just makes you seem like an asshole.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2006)

Pokemon is just another decent strategy game that depends on statistics and chance, the only way it differs is because of the way it's brought forth: In the form of 'Pocket Monsters'. It just makes the game more appealing, if it was all just numbers and data, who'd give a shite?


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 1, 2006)

i all ready put my resveration down for both of them cant wait


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2006)

Where do you live?^^^


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

Why does it matter? lol You can reserve them anywhere in the world that does reservations as far as I know.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maryland if you know the right people u can reserve it


----------



## Seany (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm who would you say substitute is best for. I can only give it to one poke on emerald and i want it to be good really.

Must get my pokes godly for D/P!


----------



## Sasori (Dec 2, 2006)

I dunno how it works in D/P, but subpunching or subversing was a good tactic.

I gave it to one of my Heracrosses.


----------



## Seany (Dec 2, 2006)

Ah so it would work best with a charge move or a stat increase. I'll just pick a good poke with one of them i guess ^^


----------



## Akkarin323 (Dec 2, 2006)

Haha.
I was more of an....attacking player back when I played. I don't think I ever used those stat increase moves (Tail Whip when throwing a ball...)...were they really influencial?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2006)

Tail Whip is a stat-decreasing move. In any case, stat-changing moves have little effect on catch rate.


----------



## sasuke741 (Dec 3, 2006)

tail whip sucks anyway got more info at this site


----------



## Cy (Dec 3, 2006)

Stat increasing moves tend to be infinitely better due to them lasting after the opponent dies or switches out, and they can be passed on with baton pass. A lot of good teams have a ninjask with Swords Dance and Baton Pass to uber boost their physical sweeper, which would generally use either earthquake or return to kill things, along with a choice band. I believe it goes without saying that gengars generally screw over phys sweepers.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, it depends on the Poke. I mean, a Speed/Strength BPed Aerodactyl with Rockhead and Double Edge is divine.


----------



## Cy (Dec 3, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Well, it depends on the Poke. I mean, a Speed/Strength BPed Aerodactyl with Rockhead and Double Edge is divine.



I was talking about in RSE/FRLG, though a speed/strength BP'd Aerodactyl with Earthquake and double edge is pretty good in it. A BP'd Aerodactyl with Double Edge, RockHead, and Earthquake can take on anything short of a water tank (or a really strong water pokemon that always strikes first or something)with a fair amount of ease, methinks. If it can learn Brave Bird, then it has an advantage over nearly everything in the game (I beleive around 66% of the pokemon types before accounting for the types with characteristically low defences), though I think most people would choice band it with Rockhead.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2006)

Never been a fan of Choicebanding, I prefer versatility.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 3, 2006)

I have read EVERYSINGLE PAGE UP TO THIS POINT!!!! took me 3 days and some coffee but now im ready, btw is there any pokemon pear/diamon FC's out there? .......btw I LOVE POKEMON

and roms are for cheap losers


----------



## Cy (Dec 3, 2006)

I think of ROMs more of "I'm in university and don't have extra money to buy this game I only sorta want to try but am not sure if I'll like" or "I can't easily get this game anymore cause its rare" or "Not out yet in Canada". If I really enjoy a game, I buy it. Easy as that.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

Hector-Twilight said:


> I have read EVERYSINGLE PAGE UP TO THIS POINT!!!! took me 3 days and some coffee but now im ready, btw is there any pokemon pear/diamon FC's out there? .......btw I LOVE POKEMON
> 
> and roms are for cheap losers



There is a Pokemon FC in general, but no D and P FC.

So.... is there any other possible way to get Aresus WITHOUT a nintendo event or action replay etc.?

Wiki and even more websites all stated that Mew itself couldn't be caught unless by nintendo event, and I find myself catching a Mew in Blue Version with out gameshark or anything.

So if that is possible, something SHOULD be possible here...


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 3, 2006)

Well no point in a D/P rom, no DS emu's can play it lol.


Anyway Shion, I think there is another way, serebii was talking about it on their site when D/P had first came out.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 3, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Well no point in a D/P rom, no DS emu's can play it lol.
> 
> 
> Anyway Shion, I think there is another way, serebii was talking about it on their site when D/P had first came out.



I think there is a way, there always is, but no programmer working for free will do such a thing im very sure


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree completely...

Blue version wasn't totally fixed up, and there are too may glitches to count in the game..

Hopefully, one of the programers might do something stupid and mess something up and make aeresus catchable...


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 3, 2006)

We can only pray XD

....hey has anyone here ever had a sweet pokemon come along and then get slauterd? ...I remember in Silver version, I found Suicune (Idk if i spelled the name right) ...and I got POWND  ....I never found him again *crys*


----------



## Cy (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, there was a glitch that allowed you to catch Darkrai...

I caught Mewtwo with a pokemon in LG! w00t!


----------



## Enigma Hector (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh I hate you ...JK PL I'm just uber jealouse


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

About the Suicune thing waaay up there^^^

I actually treid my best to NOT knock him out so i could catch him.

See, its kinda hard to catch him with a Pokeball.... so...

I still caught him though...


----------



## Cy (Dec 3, 2006)

I ment I caught Mewtwo with a pokeball, not a pokemon, though I did use a level 100 latias to weaken it. Now I can use my masterball on a dog. I found mewtwo was even easier to catch then the legendary birds.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2006)

The dogs are easy if you have a fast Mean Looker.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 5, 2006)

I love the pokemon games.  I think I'm going to get this.  Should I get diamond or pearl?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

Get both.

Im getting Peal.

My bro Diamond.

The legendary poke looks better for Diamond though... Diaruga


----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> The dogs are easy if you have a fast Mean Looker.


Or a gameshark with a masterball code


----------



## Cy (Dec 5, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> The dogs are easy if you have a fast Mean Looker.



And then they use roar, unless they're suicune. In silver, I found the best way was put them to sleep and them bring out my lvl 40-something scizor with false swipe. Worked fairly well. 

I have heard of people using a meanlooker and then baton passing to an electrode, though. That ought to work pretty well due to electrode is immune to roar, as long as roar misses your first pokemon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know if I asked this before in this thread or not, or someone already addressed this, but what are the tiers right now in D/P?

Best SA sweep, phys sweep, annoyer, tank, BPer, etc.?

If I can't find anything better, I think I'm just going to run Jolteon, Aerodactyl, Tyranitar, and any other that can accomodate to my team. Maybe the new Dusclops evolution would be a nice pick too and...probably Gengar again.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2006)

Dusclops evo is godly. Srsly, it's better than Dusclops at tanking, AND it has high att.


----------



## Cy (Dec 5, 2006)

What are the best tankers/SA sweepers/AT Sweepers etc now?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, for tanker^^^ I would say the Dusclops' evolution.

The other two I do not know yet.


----------



## Akkarin323 (Dec 8, 2006)

(^Does that mean you have the game already...??)


----------



## Cy (Dec 18, 2006)

According to Serebii, the NA release date for D/P is April 22, 2007- in otherwords, just in time for the end of exams for us university students.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

^ why so long 

the game came out like in september for japan..


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yea, what's the deal about the release date... though I shouldn't complain because at least they told us a date... I think


----------



## Nico (Dec 18, 2006)

April seems nice for a release date. It's a month later than the Ruby and Sapphire release date though.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 5, 2007)

Are you guys still planning on having that Wifi competition when the US release is out?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2007)

Wifi competition?!?!?

Im in.

But I guess this thread died a long time ago....

We gotta give it LIFE!!!


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jan 5, 2007)

Leave this to the fucking serebii forums.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2007)

Dude... shut up.^^^

We wanna bring it back to life, not kill it.

Whats so bad about tis thread anyways?

I like it....


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah... Kira and I had been planning a NF D/P tournament since the start of this thread lol.

Anyway, only a few more months... I wish it was sooner though xD


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll probably end up picking this up. The last Pokemon game I actually bought was Red on the Game Boy Color lol.


----------



## Cy (Jan 6, 2007)

Phalanx Lord said:


> In that case, why bring it up? Besides, people play what they want. If I like to play pokemon, Disgaea, FF, etc then I will. If someone tells me its not mature to or that I'm too old to play those games because I'm turning 20 in less then 2 months, then that makes be believe they are an idiot. Let people play what they want- telling people not to because you think its out of style or kiddy or something just makes you seem like an asshole.



Someone called me gay over this? If your going to neg rep, at least make a decent comment, or be courtious enough to leave your name and make a half decent remark. I dunno, but leaving a neg rep like this:

 	Pokemon Diamond/Pearl  	01-05-2007 01:03 AM  	You're fucking Gay

is pretty damn retarded. And now back to our previous program away from the cowardly assholes.  

Only 4 months left until D/P come out. w00t.


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2007)

are you FUCKING KIDDING ME?????
THIS GAME COMES OUT ON MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 6, 2007)

^reserve it then  Ill buy the game got to give my DS a good workout 

I still say one of the greatest add ons to the pokemon games were the bloody running shoes


----------



## Dave (Jan 7, 2007)

the hell I WILL!!!
cant wait!!

yes, i cant belive i can play red and not have them....so slow


----------



## kiba_3 (Jan 7, 2007)

my brother can't wait til the game comes out 2


----------



## Dave (Jan 7, 2007)

well from what i know its gonna be awsome!


----------



## kiba_3 (Jan 7, 2007)

i hope so because it hasn't realesed for a really long time


----------



## Dave (Jan 7, 2007)

i hope so too!!!
the effects on everything seem so awsome!!
i want it NOW


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2007)

i can pm you a link to show you more about it^^^

Ok... guys.... i found a video of jp kids voice chatting on d&p.

I was amazed! 

Eventhough i knew it already...


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 7, 2007)

Doesn't anyone except me have one of these games? 

 Aww... no Wi-fi battles until the American release then... 

This will give me some time to do that Sheimi and Darkrai glitch and get a few Naetoru/Lucario eggs to trade, tho'.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 7, 2007)

I have Pearl, I got it on launch day, but I've only played up to the second gym. Its very fun and all, but  I'm just waiting for the American release, it'll be alot more fun, plus we'll have all the Wi-Fi features.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

2Shea, I look forward to battling you on Wifi. D:


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2007)

Im looking forward to battling ALL of you.

Its gonna be the BEST.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope they make a remake of Gold/Silver/Crystal for the DS, that would be the best.


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jan 7, 2007)

They kinda remade it in fire red, and leaf green. But not really (besides putting the same monster things from em..)
 Dont think they would remake it again. Plus the games
are boring in my view.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a retarded statement. How did they remake the best series of Pokemon in Fire Red and Leaf Green? =/


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2007)

They did in America.^^^

I personally didn't like them much.

I prefer the old versions over new ones, but a remake of Gold/Silve/Crystal would be nice


----------



## Dave (Jan 7, 2007)

i was thinking of electric yello


----------



## Zelaf (Jan 7, 2007)

I love Pearl! My friend ordered it from ebay or something. We couldn't understand a thing but we loved it. My stupid dog had to go and kill the game. Now I owe my friend quite a bit of money.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats kinda dumb bro, no offense.^^^

What was the point of wasting so much money when it is gonna come out soon? (well, more later than sooner but...)

Where is your friend from?^^^


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 8, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> 2Shea, I look forward to battling you on Wifi. D:



Haha thanks man, I look forward to battling you too  

We have alot of smart trainers here, I'm sure it'll be very fun once we get our teams all trained up to how we want them.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

There go our social lives.

But 2Shea, let's just battle with teams composed of favourites, rather than competitive spirit. More fun that way, and less work. XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

What ARE your fav's Minami?


----------



## Salin (Jan 9, 2007)

POKEMON gotta catch them all its my desteny ....


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

My friend is doing that in the pokemon emerald....

he needs 3 more to finish entire pokedex.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey does anyone know nintendo is trying to stop people in the UK from importing pokemon D/P.

Meh, that wont stop me. Btw does anyone know any good sites that have D/P up for pre-order and does that site ship to the UK.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What ARE your fav's Minami?



Just take a look at my trainercard.


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2007)

what a good selection!

BTW, if could only get one, witch would it be?
pearl
or diamond


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2007)

The one that allows me to get Heracross.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

Pearl is the best choice.

Diamond's Diaruga has more weaknesses than Pearl's Parukia

Answer to Axel's post^^^


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2007)

Legendaries are still for nubs.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, but it makes Pearl the better choice though^^^

I never really liked ledengary pokemon.

But Aresus looks very convincing....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 10, 2007)

why im looking forward to this i have no idea but i am. I havent bought one since yellow on gb color. I also read somewhere that if you reserve both diamond and pearl at gamestop/eb when you pick them up theres suppose to be a limited edition preorder bonus but they havent said exactly what it is yet. Well they havent said or i misread...one or the other


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

Where did you find this out?^^^

Can you give me a link or quote?


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm excited about these two games mostly because of all the legendary pokemon in it...plus you can transfer your other legendaries from your other gamepacks onto it


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2007)

ur nub lolz


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 10, 2007)

Legendary Pokemon are for n00bs 
Pr0s dont need em!


----------



## ilabb (Jan 10, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Just take a look at my trainercard.



Eheheh, I remember making that for you (I was wondering when you were gonna use it O_o)

Count me in on the "using favorites" battles


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 10, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Legendary Pokemon are for n00bs
> Pr0s dont need em!



Yet, its pros that win JAA events =/.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Eheheh, I remember making that for you (I was wondering when you were gonna use it O_o)
> 
> Count me in on the "using favorites" battles



Am probably going to switch some around, though. Like the Dusclops-Evo instead of Umbreon and Blastoise instead of Lapras.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

Whats the point of a pokemon stylus?

It's just a stylus.........


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 10, 2007)

Well you can/will be using it for your attacks and other things in D/P, so having a special pokemon one makes you just that much cooler >>;


Lol I dunno, they prolly just threw in the cheapest thing they could and called it special edition.


And yeah a favorites battle will be great, we'll have to wait untill we can trade over our R/S/E/FR/LG Pokes though, since the majority prolly won't be catchable on D/P.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 10, 2007)

oh damn, i was hoping it was something better than a stylus but oh well. I still got excited over the phoenix wright stylus so i guess i'll take a pokemon one as well. thanx


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

Im like my regular old stylus just fine.

I dont really need another one that I might lose or forget about.


----------



## Dave (Jan 11, 2007)

i know...using the legendary pokemon is like throwing away the fun


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2007)

Thene again, in D and P this might be an exception.

ARESUS + PARUKIA

Pearl's Parukia is stronger than Diamond's Diaruga, simply because of their type.

I mentioned that already right?^^^

Anyways, Aresus and its different types.

That would be a huge advantage when battling.

But the trick is actually GETTING the aresus.

Manaphy is just a waste, Regigigas is like all 3 regis combined to make a mega regi. 

But the regi pokemon were weak.

I like Regigigas, he is a good addition.

Darkrai looks like a master ghost pokemon, and sheimi is just there...

I always though that the first pokemon were are the strongest.

Mewtwo, Mew, Charizard, Dragonite, etc.


----------



## ilabb (Jan 12, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well you can/will be using it for your attacks and other things in D/P, so having a special pokemon one makes you just that much cooler >>;
> 
> 
> Lol I dunno, they prolly just threw in the cheapest thing they could and called it special edition.
> ...


Actually, the only ones not catchable are the Legendaries and the Starters from the past games... and randomally, apparently Tangela and Tropius O_o

That's it. The rest are obtainable in Diamond or Pearl


----------



## Seany (Jan 12, 2007)

Got a question. I read awhile back that pokemon with TMs such as fly can't be transfered over, but is it only if you taught a TM move to your poke?
What about pokemon that hatch with a TM move, are they able to transfer over?


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2007)

i think they are going over board with eevee


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 13, 2007)

I want my pokeman =[


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Got a question. I read awhile back that pokemon with TMs such as fly can't be transfered over, but is it only if you taught a TM move to your poke?
> What about pokemon that hatch with a TM move, are they able to transfer over?



Fly isn't a TM.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 13, 2007)

Fly is a HM (or something like that) if I'm correct


----------



## Seany (Jan 13, 2007)

Ohh sorry x]..

well i mean HM


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, fly is an HM, a Hidden Machine. XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2007)

Who didnt know that?^^^


----------



## Seany (Jan 13, 2007)

I did know that, just accidently called it TM.
I was asking if pokemon hatched from eggs with HM moves could be transfered over =o


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't see a reason why not. Unless the move does not exist, that is. But I doubt that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2007)

It would be cool for that to happen.

But i don't think the game will allow it....


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 13, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Actually, the only ones not catchable are the Legendaries and the Starters from the past games... and randomally, apparently Tangela and Tropius O_o
> 
> That's it. The rest are obtainable in Diamond or Pearl




Is that really true? I'll admit I haven't read all up on D/P, so it very well could be, but this is the first I've heard from anyone about it :amazed


And anyway!

You can only trade over pokemon after a certain point in the game, so I don't see why you couldn't bring over ones that have HMs and such.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

The thing I'm the gladdest about is the effect that newly-hatched pokemon are level one.


----------



## Demyx-Kun (Jan 13, 2007)

i cannot wait till this game comes out


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm glad I work at a gamestore, if I need to pop in Fire Red or what ever, I'll just borrow it. XD


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 13, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> The thing I'm the gladdest about is the effect that newly-hatched pokemon are level one.



*forsee's the videos of Level 1 Pokemon defeating Level 99's and get over 20000 of experience points* xD


----------



## Seany (Jan 13, 2007)

ohh gotta love it when you level up low levels x]


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2007)

An easy way to level up fast is EXP Share, and battle the Elite Four.

^^^For all pkm games.


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been considering buying these games when theyre released in the US.  The problem is I don't own a DS, and the cost is really the only thing holding me back.  DS's are still around $120, right?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't wanna bring back the old Pokemon thread so I guess I'll post this here.

For those of you who play this game competetively, rate my team:
*Aerodactyl @ Choice Band*
Double-Edge, Earthquake, Aerial Ace, Rock Slide
*Umbreon @ Leftover*
Wish, Toxic, Baton Pass, Mean Look
*Dugtrio @ Choice Band*
Earthquake, HP Bug, Rock Slide, Aerial Ace
*Gengar @ Leftovers*
Thunderbolt, Psychic, Ice Punch, Haze
*Raikou @ Leftovers*
Calm Mind, Thunderbolt, Substitute, HP Grass
*Tyranitar @ Leftovers*
Focus Punch, Substitute, Thunderbolt, Crunch

I use to have Blaziken where Raikou use to be as a Blissey counter, but I needed another strong special sweeper. Any constructive criticisim would be helpful.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I don't wanna bring back the old Pokemon thread so I guess I'll post this here.
> 
> For those of you who play this game competetively, rate my team:
> *Aerodactyl @ Choice Band*
> ...



What EV's will you be using?

Two things that come to mind first. First being T-tar, whilst absolutely awesome, is a nuisance quite often. Mostly because of his ability that's truely a double-edged sword unless you have a Sandslash in your team.

Second'd be the fact that you have no Rapid-Spinner, which it'd be a real bitch if an opponent manages to lay three layers of spikes on there.

Anyways, for movesets:

*Aerodactyl @ Choice Band*
Half-decent moveset, but I usually go for the Leichi Berry. I take it that you'll use the Rock Head because of Double Edge, but Pressure is a bit more useful and you still have Return. Also, changing Rock Slide with Ancient Power might be a useful dice-throw, but they're both good on Aero.

*Umbreon @ Leftovers*
Good selection, all though it'd be an option to switch either Toxic or Wish with Substitute, but overal there's not much to change.

*Dugtrio @ Choice Band*
Amusing that you chose the pokemon that is a good counter for two of your pokemon (namely Raikou and Gengar, if you give Dugtrio HP Ghost). Of course you'll be using Arena Trap, as Sandveil is pretty much wasted on Dugtrio. Only thing that you might change is HP Bug into HP Ghost, but it's no use if you Choice Band another attack and have to switch.

Rest I'll do later, if you want.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

Just go to Serebii....^^^ 

There they have a complete part of the forums about team rates and all.

I like NF better!

I got my team rated over there.

Really harsh ratings, but they helped me make my team real good!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 18, 2007)

GUESS WHAT!! GUESS WHAT!! GUESS WHAT!!

Imma chargin ma DS Lite!

CAUSE I WILL HAVE POKEMON DIAMOND IN LESS THAN 13 HOURS

[/endhyperventilation]

=D


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

Import?

Im gonna wait for the English version.

Congrats!!!!

You're SO lucky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 18, 2007)

So is the penguin really fucked in competitive play?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah.... pretty much!^^^

haha


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2007)

The penguin is fucked?


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 19, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> The penguin is fucked?



Heh, I dunno about competitive play, but I've been waiting for a penguin pokemon for years.

But I'll probly end up getting the monkey starter, 4th Gen gave Fire pokemon the shaft.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2007)

It looks like a decent Sp. Att. tank to me, whilst being able to dish out some damage, too.


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 19, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> It looks like a decent Sp. Att. tank to me, whilst being able to dish out some damage, too.



Same impression I got, but I don't know why they added the steel type.

Everytime I think about it I can't help but remember Pengin from the "Chinpokomon" episode of South Park.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2007)

Maybe because it's something new?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 20, 2007)

Its kinda hard to play the game with Japanese language. But its freakin awesome. I cant wait for it to come out in the US!

*goes back to playing Bleach DS *


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2007)

I never touched any pokemon related games. Pokemon Silver was the last pokemon game I played. But for some scary reason, I'm interested in this game... probably because of online versus battle.


----------



## Gaara_sweety (Jan 20, 2007)

OMG i love poke'mon game's ever since i was like 5 or 6 years old my mom bought me some cards and ever since then, i loved them and i think that guy is right about Nitendo making that Diamond/Pearl would sell more DS's and alot of kids around the world love's Poke'mon !!!


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 20, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> GUESS WHAT!! GUESS WHAT!! GUESS WHAT!!
> 
> Imma chargin ma DS Lite!
> 
> ...



 Yay, I can't wait to get some more people to trade with/battle. <3 

 I've caught the three small legendaries with Dark balls and Parukia with the Master ball (I would have used it on Darkrai or Regigas, but my last three Pokemon were all at red and I had no revives/potions...). 

 I wouldn't mind trading those off, seeing as I never use legendaries. xD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jan 20, 2007)

Well the Manaphy Code for Pokemon Ranger came out and I completed it, so now I am ready to transfer the egg over to DP once the US Version comes out.  

I was thinking of restarting my Japanese Pearl game since I stopped playing it when I got to the 7th badge and was underlevel.  Not sure if I will though.


----------



## ilabb (Jan 21, 2007)

So, can you transfer the Manaphy egg from English Ranger to Japanese D/P?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 21, 2007)

I doubt it. I'd save it for my english version anyway lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2007)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Yay, I can't wait to get some more people to trade with/battle. <3
> 
> I've caught the three small legendaries with Dark balls and Parukia with the Master ball (I would have used it on Darkrai or Regigas, but my last three Pokemon were all at red and I had no revives/potions...).
> 
> I wouldn't mind trading those off, seeing as I never use legendaries. xD



This is why you should SAVE before trying to catch those pokemon.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2007)

lol! haha,, yeah!^^^

my pokemon team is finished, ill post a link later to show you guys


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 21, 2007)

This is my team(if any fixes tell me)

Tyranitar@Leftovers
Trait: Sand Stream
EVs: 4 HP/ 252 ATK/ 252/ 252 SPD
Nature: Naughty 
- Rock Slide
- Thunder Wave
- Earthquake
- Dragon Dance

Metegross@Leftovers
Trait: Clear Body
EVs: 252 HP/ 252 ATK/ 4 DEF
Nature: Adamant
- Agility
- Earthquake
- Explosion
- Meteor Mash

Blissey@Leftovers
Trait: Serene Grace
EVs: 88 HP/ 252 DEF/ 168 SA
Nature: Bold
- Ice beam
- Softboiled
- Calm Mind
- Thunderbolt

Ho-oh@Choice Band
Trait: Pressure
EVs: 128 HP/ 252 ATK/ 128 SPD
Nature: Adamant
- Earthquake
- Sacred Fire
- Shadow Ball
- Thunderbolt

Rayquaza@Choice Band
Trait: Air Lock
EVs: 4 HP/ 252 ATK/ 252 SPD
Nature: Jolly
- Hidden Power Flying
- Earthquake
- Rock slide
- Extremespeed

Mewtwo@Leftovers
Trait: Pressure
EVs: 252 SPD/ 240 SA/ 16 SD
Nature: Timid
- Calm Mind
- Psychic
- Recover
- Ice beam

Good or bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll present you with the main fix:

Get rid of all fucking legendaries and Tyrannitar. And the Nurse of Death is often banned from competitions.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 21, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I'll present you with the main fix:
> 
> Get rid of all fucking legendaries and Tyrannitar. And the Nurse of Death is often banned from competitions.



QFMFT!!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 21, 2007)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Yay, I can't wait to get some more people to trade with/battle. <3
> 
> I've caught the three small legendaries with Dark balls and Parukia with the Master ball (I would have used it on Darkrai or Regigas, but my last three Pokemon were all at red and I had no revives/potions...).
> 
> I wouldn't mind trading those off, seeing as I never use legendaries. xD



I'd love to play some people, but I find it extremely hard to play with the language in Japanese


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 21, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I'd love to play some people, but I find it extremely hard to play with the language in Japanese



Same here, I've had Pearl since October. I stopped at the 2nd Gym because, well its really fun, but I like to be able to enjoy the story aswell. Plus I can't enjoy all the other cool features without a better understanding of japanese than I have.

So thats why I stopped, and I'm just patiently waiting for the english release in a few months.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2007)

Story?

In a pokemon game of this generation?


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 21, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> This is why you should SAVE before trying to catch those pokemon.



 Ah, I can't do that. 

 I use a flashcart, so if I turn it off without saving it manually, it'll save to where I last turned the game off (no matter WHERE I am, so I would still be in the battle). 

 If I turn auto-save off, it doesn't save at all, so I have to keep it on. 

 I could have brought more revives and potions, but I threw three ultra balls and one heavy ball at Parukia while it was in red and it didn't do shit, so my best bet was to just throw the Master ball or else I just wouldn't catch it. :\



> I'd love to play some people, but I find it extremely hard to play with the language in Japanese



 Gamefaqs FTW!!! XD

 I was stuck on how to get to the 8th and 7th gyms so I had to check Gamefaqs. 

Getting stuck on the contests can be a problem too. I'm just glad Gamefaqs has guides for help with this. ^^;


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 21, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Story?
> 
> In a pokemon game of this generation?



Haha, yeah I know I know, but I still like to know whats going on atleast.

GameFAQs is fine...but I just can't get as much enjoyment out of the game that way.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2007)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Ah, I can't do that.
> 
> I use a flashcart, so if I turn it off without saving it manually, it'll save to where I last turned the game off (no matter WHERE I am, so I would still be in the battle).
> 
> ...



Pokeballs > Ultraballs, srsly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 3, 2007)

Two more months...

Does anyone know a good moveset for Dragonite?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 3, 2007)

^Link removed


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2007)

Watch out for STAB-Ice, though. That can seriously fuck Dragonite up.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2007)

Kira needs to come in here... I want to talk over the NF tournament ladder, and him trading me some Pokemon  once DP comes out >>; lol


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not going to play that bastard, he has so many pokemon that even his favourites team will have high-breeded bastards. D:


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 3, 2007)

so will mine


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm mainly just wanting a Charmander from him, and a few others ^^


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 3, 2007)

Why a charmander?

I got a question. Is it possible to make an uber charizard?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> Why a charmander?
> 
> I got a question. Is it possible to make an uber charizard?



Because Charmander is teh pwn. And I want to train one on Diamond.


And well, Charizard is an uber Pokemon just by itself, its not like the best, but if you know how to use it and give it the right moveset, it can kick some major ass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 4, 2007)

Try the belly drum setup for Charizard,it's pretty cool.

Belly Drum
Flamethrower
Earthquake
(whatever you want)

Have it hold a Salac berry.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 4, 2007)

what will salac  berry do?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 4, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> what will salac  berry do?



When the pokemon whose holding it has it's hp reduced to half it will double its speed. Belly drum cuts your hit points in half and doubles your attack stats.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 4, 2007)

thats complete annihalation


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 4, 2007)

Yup,it is. I just checked it only maxs out regular attack so give your Charizard a strong normal type move.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 4, 2007)

slash oughtta do the trick


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> what will salac  berry do?



...

First you say your favourite team will be full of high-breeds, yet you don't even know what a salac berry does?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 4, 2007)

Hows this Vaporeon setup. I'm not sure on the evs and all that.

-Surf
-Ice beam
-Toxic
-Wish
Item: Leftovers
Nature:Naive


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2007)

Switch either Toxic or Wish with HP Grass or Electric.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 4, 2007)

_O_O .... you know what I like about Pokemon that never gets old?

Totaly killing with a pokemon you spent over 3 hours leveling up...

=)_


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2007)

???^^^............

I don't get it


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ???^^^............
> 
> I don't get it


_
You know like when you Level up a pokemon at the start (like the 1st gym) and then just rape the gym leaders pokemon... =) sure its easy, and newbie ish, but its fun _


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 5, 2007)

since im new to thread i wanna know this...

does diamond/pearl have anything new besides pokemon


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2007)

CANNONMAN said:


> since im new to thread i wanna know this...
> 
> does diamond/pearl have anything new besides pokemon



Simply put, yes.



Theres more ofcourse, but Serebii has been slow on that stuff. More will most likely come w/ the english release.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2007)

I know something you all DOOOONNNNNT!!!!!!!

I know the d and p release date... EXACT DAY!!!! MWAHAHAHAH!!!!!!

Should I share it or should i not?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2007)

We've known it for quite some time man...

04/22/07


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2007)

Nope!!! WRONG!!!!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2007)

Afraid you're the one who is wrong my friend:

From the official Pokemon Website:


From Wikipedia:


From Gamestop:



I find it highly unlikely that all those places are wrong. Expecially the Official Pokemon Website.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow 2shea,

Well played. He got shut down. 

I cant wait for this game, its gonna be so rape!


----------



## Cy (Feb 5, 2007)

The only pokemon I'd really be looking for once this game comes out is Deoxies. Most people dislike legendaries and ubers (I hate playing against them, though I love using them in-game), but I really want to get a deoxies to use, mostly due to how many different kinds of them you can create. I want to get 4, though not sure if thats really possible unless someone here is nice enough with an emerald game...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2007)

hes wrong!!!

WRONG I TELL YOU!!!!

No wait.... wait...... yeah, youre right.!

Lol!!!

Sorry, i had to get a few kicks, i havent been online for so long.

You have really good sources bro, ice!


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 5, 2007)

KyleRyan said:


> Wow 2shea,
> 
> Well played. He got shut down.
> 
> I cant wait for this game, its gonna be so rape!


_
Can I quote you on that? and I love how you said 

"Its gonna be so RAPE!"
_


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2007)

Why is this thread so rich with nub?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2007)

Haha, I'm guessing it's because only a few older members are pokemon fans ><


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 6, 2007)

Phalanx Lord said:


> The only pokemon I'd really be looking for once this game comes out is Deoxies. Most people dislike legendaries and ubers (I hate playing against them, though I love using them in-game), but I really want to get a deoxies to use, mostly due to how many different kinds of them you can create. I want to get 4, though not sure if thats really possible unless someone here is nice enough with an emerald game...



I know for a fact (since I own Japanese Pearl) that in one of the cities, there are these 4 meteorites that allow you to change Deoxy's form to whatever you please.  There is no new form in the game, but this is a great way to allowing you to play with the Deoxys you always wanted to use. 

I don't know if you can have 4 in a party, but if you do trade globaly, I'm sure a player will give you one for a crappy Pokemon.  I trade two Sudowoodos for Pochamma and Naetoru (the two other starters).


----------



## Cy (Feb 6, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I know for a fact (since I own Japanese Pearl) that in one of the cities, there are these 4 meteorites that allow you to change Deoxy's form to whatever you please.  There is no new form in the game, but this is a great way to allowing you to play with the Deoxys you always wanted to use.
> 
> I don't know if you can have 4 in a party, but if you do trade globaly, I'm sure a player will give you one for a crappy Pokemon.  I trade two Sudowoodos for Pochamma and Naetoru (the two other starters).



I know about the 4 meterors. However, each Deoxies have different EV requirements to maximize their potential. I don't know about you, but I would hate having to reset the EVs and re-train every time I want to try out a new Deoxies. 

It would be sweet if I could trade some crap pokemon for some. If I had Emerald, I would probably use the trick to get a bunch of Mewtwos and stuff to trade for the Deoxies.

BTW, for those who've played, which starter do you like the most? I recently got a flashcart and started playing Diamond in anticipation of the english release (and no, I'm not dling the english one- definately buying it). Its really annoying playing it without understanding what everyone is saying, especially when most of the time I play I don't have access to a computer. Its still a lot of fun, but the world is much larger then in previous games with more time between cities and a lot more cities.

One thing that surprised me is the safari zone- they managed to make it even crappier then ever before. -_-;; So far I've only found one of that venus flytrap thing, and a lot of Marril, Mukkurru, Wooper, one Quagsire, tons of Hoot-Hoot, and a bunch of those beaver d00ds. Hardly great pokemon. Plus if you step near a rock or an open patch of ground you get stuck. Plus the pokemon were the same in all the areas. Really very annoying.... On the other hand, you get a free Chancey, which is very nice.


----------



## natwel (Feb 6, 2007)

what came first , red and blue, OK gold and silver, great. After gold and silver I assumed it was dead and wen out of fashion. Then out of nowhere they released ruby and sapphire, and i'm like "you can't just revive something that's already dead." Why don't the spice girls just reunite then. With gold and silver i'd had all the fun I could get. anything after that is just recycled ideas the reusing creativity for 4 extra games which people have already had their day with. I don't know why DB are subbing there new series, the artwork may be better, but the episodes are the same structure where team rocket _still_ try to get pikachu and losing to ash every time, most original 
work i've ever seen!!

if they're gonna do it at least trash jessy and james and bring in team magma, much better villain.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2007)

Crystal > Gold and Silver.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 6, 2007)

The fact is that the anime is still wildly popular in japan, and alot of people are wanting to watch the D/P section of the series.

Also, after G/S/C was when it stopped being crazy popular in the US and outside of Japan, but in Japan once again it was still insanely popular. Pokemon is STILL the second most popular/best selling game franchise in the world. Albeit R/S/E weren't as good as G/S/C, they were still entertaining. FR/LG were also pretty nice, since they brought the origonals to the advance gen. I was kind of hoping for advance remakes of G/S/C too, but oh well.

Anyway! Diamond & Pearl are looking to sort of "bring back" the goodness of Pokemon games. From what I've played of it, it's very enjoyable. But yes, even though the anime now shares the name w/ the new games, don't compare the two. The games have been, and always will be better than the anime.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, think of it this way. They might make a remake on the DS for GSC, which would be ace. Aslong as they don't pansify it like they did with FR/LG.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 6, 2007)

hey ive been wonderign this for awhile..

is diamond/pearl like the crystal and emerald version when they have 2 leagues


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2007)

Since when did Crystal have two leagues? =/


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 6, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Well, think of it this way. They might make a remake on the DS for GSC, which would be ace. Aslong as they don't pansify it like they did with FR/LG.



There are hints for a GS Remake in Diamond and Pearl.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jasmine the Gym Leader making an appearence is one of them


 



Diamond and Pearl also brought back the features that were missing in the GBA version and improved on them and the 4th Generation is the mirror image of the 2nd Generation.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2007)

If gold and Silver came on DS that would own. Other people might not like it but it would be pretty sick too me.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2007)

Crystal is the best Pokemon game ever, srsly.

Even though it took me ten hours to get a Heracross. I shit you not, it seriously took me ten hours.


----------



## Seany (Feb 6, 2007)

^ haha i remember you trying xD


----------



## Cy (Feb 6, 2007)

It would be awesome if they re-did GSC on the DS. The only thing I'd ask for them to do with it, though, is to make the enemies harder. I mean, the elite 4 doesn't go over level 50 and the only place to find pokemon over level 40 is where you fight Red. It was a real pain trying to level in that game due to there being no real good spots. The only over level 50 guys you can fight are one-shots in Kanto and Red. 

But dispite those short comings, I loved GSC. The GSC starters have to be my favorite group, not including the grass one. Typhlosion and Feraligator were great. I remember how I got my friend to shark me a totadile with dynamic punch, crunch, hydro pump, and blizzard after my game decide to clone over my starter feraligator with a ledian. :/ After breeding that Feraligator (I had went and brought the totadile to level 50-some before breeding), my new Feraligator decided it was a pacifist and misses with all its techs other then crunch at least 50% of the time- I've missed with blizzard 5 times in a row with him before with perfect accuracy. Lol. Still, good times. 

What other good pokemon memories do people have?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 6, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Since when did Crystal have two leagues? =/



you know how crystal has a hoenn league and a johto


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 6, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Crystal > Gold and Silver.



Japanese crystal > Crystal =/= G/S


Getting rid of the only way to get a legit celebi was terrible.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Japanese crystal > Crystal =/= G/S
> 
> 
> Getting rid of the only way to get a legit celebi was terrible.



Lmao yeah, I remember when I heard that shit I was like wtf. I never got a celebi because of that, because well that was around the time I had stopped liking pokemon. Which is funny, cause now I like it again xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 7, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Lmao yeah, I remember when I heard that shit I was like wtf. I never got a celebi because of that, because well that was around the time I had stopped liking pokemon. Which is funny, cause now I like it again xD



Yea that put me off of pokemon to xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2007)

I never cared much about Celebi, to be honest. Was too busy pissing off at all the elusive pokemon.

And Crystal only had one League, just sixteen gyms.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 7, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Crystal is the best Pokemon game ever, srsly.
> 
> Even though it took me ten hours to get a Heracross. I shit you not, it seriously took me ten hours.



I would agree, because it gives you a free Shuckle.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2007)

Phalanx Lord said:


> It would be awesome if they re-did GSC on the DS. The only thing I'd ask for them to do with it, though, is to make the enemies harder. I mean, the elite 4 doesn't go over level 50 and the only place to find pokemon over level 40 is where you fight Red. It was a real pain trying to level in that game due to there being no real good spots. The only over level 50 guys you can fight are one-shots in Kanto and Red.
> 
> But dispite those short comings, I loved GSC. The GSC starters have to be my favorite group, not including the grass one. Typhlosion and Feraligator were great. I remember how I got my friend to shark me a totadile with dynamic punch, crunch, hydro pump, and blizzard after my game decide to clone over my starter feraligator with a ledian. :/ After breeding that Feraligator (I had went and brought the totadile to level 50-some before breeding), my new Feraligator decided it was a pacifist and misses with all its techs other then crunch at least 50% of the time- I've missed with blizzard 5 times in a row with him before with perfect accuracy. Lol. Still, good times.
> 
> What other good pokemon memories do people have?


A bit more of a challenge would be good, or having the trainers you can rebattle level up faster. It would also be kick arse to become a Gym Leader. D:

I still stand by the fact that most pokemon after RGBY looked too cutesy. Some, like Heracross, were acceptable. But others, especially those that came in RSE, are unacceptably cute. I want monsters, not fluffy-duffy creatures, damn it!


jiBen said:


> I would agree, because it gives you a free Shuckle.



Shuckles' defences are godly.


----------



## Dave (Feb 7, 2007)

still cant wait for this GAME!!
the awosmenss exceeded my expectations


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2007)

Or rather, your expectations exceed it's awesomeness.

XD


----------



## Dave (Feb 7, 2007)

witchever!
on the day after my birthday it comes out!


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 7, 2007)

im gonna pre-order it^^^

Hopefully when gamestop or EB games tells me I am ABLE to pre oder it.

I can't wait to kill those little kids with complete demolition.

Its gonna be like a wi-fi big bang once we get in there.


----------



## DA Dave (Feb 7, 2007)

wow I cant wait for these to come out I am gonna enjoy plaing them, the pokemon games have never let me down lol


----------



## trunks_lover29 (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have pictures of the evolved forms of the starter pokemon for diamond/pearl...I've found some on the net, but I'm not sure if I can trust them.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 7, 2007)

Grass Starter, Second EV:


Fire Starter, Second EV:


Water Starter, Second EV:


Grass Starter, Final EV:


Fire Starter, Final EV:


Water Starter, Final EV:


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2007)

PENGUIN POWER!


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the Penguin guy has the ability to own the other starters.

Is it a flying type too???


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2007)

When do Penguins fly?

It's Water/Steel.


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going with the penguin as my starter. And that Hippo pokemon is going to be in my team. He looks badass.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 8, 2007)

_I dont know, none of the starters are really that good..... I might get rid of my starter.... O_O 

*feels the pokemon pros making fun*_


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll probably get the fire starter,because fire = win/ But the grass one looks good aswell,especially its finally evolution.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 8, 2007)

well, in a strategy guide I read fro nintendo, it had a part about pokemon starters.

I read that the fire pokemon is most likely always the strongest of the starters.

Second would come grass, then water. But grass will only beat water by a tiny margin.

Something like that^^^

I sold my DS today!

Gonna buy a Pink DS lite, just cuz its cool. Real men wear (use) pink... yeah.....


----------



## milesprowler (Feb 8, 2007)

hubbert ware has a online pkmn but the wii one looks like wifi enabled with the abilaty(sp) to carry ur party in ur wiimote


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 8, 2007)

what are you talking about?^^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 8, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> what are you talking about?^^^



I think he's talking about netbattle,and the Wii pokemon game.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 8, 2007)

I also believe that he doesn't realize that Diamond and Pearl have built in WiFi battling (and trading etc), you don't have to use the Wii to play online.


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah
im gonna get that penguin pokemon


----------



## Dre (Feb 8, 2007)

when does it release in the US?


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 9, 2007)

_Pink.... Black .... DS... so hard to choose and I agree!

REAL MEAN! use (wear) pink!! w00tage_


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 9, 2007)

milesprowler said:


> hubbert ware has a online pkmn but the wii one looks like wifi enabled with the abilaty(sp) to carry ur party in ur wiimote



You're 21 and live in the US.....right.

Anyway, I'm going to have to import the US version. We have like a june/july release and waiting for another two months sucks. For more information about Diamond/Pearl go to serebii.net, they have like all the information there is.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 9, 2007)

Well I will find out if the EUR pokemon carts are compatible with US carts.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2007)

They are, you can even trade world-wide now, even with them Jappos!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2007)

-shakes head-

Nub.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 9, 2007)

ive actually been on nf for a while so.
its just all my posts are mostly in fcs.
I.E- if you didnt know u were a nub @ one time 2.

anyway on topic-- sometimes roms for these games come out before the actual game release in america--


whatever--

Ill probably end up importing it anyway


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2007)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> ive actually been on nf for a while so.
> its just all my posts are mostly in fcs.
> I.E- if you didnt know u were a nub @ one time 2.
> 
> ...



I did not mean nub in terms of posts, more so in experience and wisdom. The way you constructed your post does not conflict with my statement.

Roms are illegal and will not be posted on these forums.


----------



## Roll (Feb 9, 2007)

I Can't Wait For This Game to Come Out!


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I did not mean nub in terms of posts, more so in experience and wisdom. The way you constructed your post does not conflict with my statement.
> 
> Roms are illegal and will not be posted on these forums.



yeah I guess your right. 
Like the above post I cant wait for it to come out.

hmm, I wonder what the impost cost will be -__-

i shall check now


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Feb 9, 2007)

OMG I cant wait for these games!!! They are gonna be so fucking rape, its not even funny!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, D/P doesn't work on any DS emu anyway. Just buy the damn game people, honestly.

Anyway, DS games work on any DS system, no matter what country you're in. If you live in Europe, I definitely recommend you import the US version. You all won't be getting it there until the end of the summer most likely.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 9, 2007)

My main concern is the fact that Nintendo might make it so only US 3rd Gen carts can be used for Pal Park.

If they don't do that then I will import.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2007)

I sold all my Pokemon games, anyway. >.>

Yes, even my beloved Crystal.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 9, 2007)

how could you?!! xD

Need money or something? lol. I know they can't sell for much anymore.

I've still got all of mine, emerald is the only advance gen I've got tho.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2007)

I've sold my SP, and all my games to get a DS. Can't play Crystal on NDS, so yeah.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 9, 2007)

But you could be a naughty boy and flash it to an NDS flash cart.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 9, 2007)

haha lol^^^


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2007)

I dont get it....


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello everyone Call me Ash or something else you want I have been using the Username Ketchum-Ash or Ash Ketchum for a long time, I know that the japanese name for ash is something different but I feel head over heels over the American 4kids version so I will stick with Ash Ketchum. I'm not a real hardcore player of the pokemon games I just love the idea of Pokemonverse over how everyone is nice to one another but pokemon are there and stuff. I wanted to ask if anyone knows if May (her american name) will be dropped once the new season is out over here in the U.S. kind of how they did with Misty (I love her tho), so yeaaah, I hope I can have a nice conversation with you all and I cant wait for the american version of P/D too bad they took out the gliche to get that one event pokemon for the american release. oh well I guess I will have to trade or use action replay for it. I have my pokedex full for Ruby, but Sadly... I lost the game I cant find it. I think I left it in a hotel in Reno when I went there for the winter brake. Well Hello everyone and sorry for the long introduction. and Yes I love pink ^_^;


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 12, 2007)

Serebii reveals the Starter names for the US Version of Diamond and Pearl. 


Hikozaru - Chimchar
Naetaru - Turtwig
Pochama - Pochama (Yes they are keeping the name because we know we can't make a good Penguin name)

Other Pokemon names...

Mimiroru - Buneary
Nyaruma - Glameow
Masukippa - Carnivine
Bippa - Beappa
Mukkuru - Starly
Pinpukku - Happini

EDIT:  Serebii now confirms the bottome as 100% US names for the Pokemon in Diamond and Pearl

Floatzel - Floatzel
Pachirisu - Pachirisu
Kriketot - Koroboshi
Croalurk - Gregguru

The only one not known at the moment is Korinku, which is being called Spinx right now.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> When do Penguins fly?
> 
> It's Water/Steel.



Because Delibird is a flying type???


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 12, 2007)

Ash Ketchum said:


> Hello everyone Call me Ash or something else you want I have been using the Username Ketchum-Ash or Ash Ketchum for a long time, I know that the japanese name for ash is something different but I feel head over heels over the American 4kids version so I will stick with Ash Ketchum. I'm not a real hardcore player of the pokemon games I just love the idea of Pokemonverse over how everyone is nice to one another but pokemon are there and stuff. I wanted to ask if anyone knows if May (her american name) will be dropped once the new season is out over here in the U.S. kind of how they did with Misty (I love her tho), so yeaaah, I hope I can have a nice conversation with you all and I cant wait for the american version of P/D too bad they took out the gliche to get that one event pokemon for the american release. oh well I guess I will have to trade or use action replay for it. I have my pokedex full for Ruby, but Sadly... I lost the game I cant find it. I think I left it in a hotel in Reno when I went there for the winter brake. Well Hello everyone and sorry for the long introduction. and Yes I love pink ^_^;





Yes may will be replaced when the D/P anime starts.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 12, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Serebii reveals the Starter names for the US Version of Diamond and Pearl.
> 
> 
> Hikozaru - Chimchar
> ...



You forgot Diaruga=Dialga

Parukia=Palkia


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 13, 2007)

guess what i  found my emerald yesterday...

i decided to start over because i had all noobie pokemon


----------



## runethe1st (Feb 13, 2007)

pochama in the picture itself looks like wlly in my opinion...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 13, 2007)

Turtwig has a nomination to be one of the worst fucking video game names of all time.

Turdwig would have been better, and it suits him more.


----------



## runethe1st (Feb 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Turtwig has a nomination to be one of the worst fucking video game names of all time.
> 
> Turdwig would have been better, and it suits him more.



True, so true....


----------



## runethe1st (Feb 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Turtwig has a nomination to be one of the worst fucking video game names of all time.
> 
> Turdwig would have been better, and it suits him more.



True, so true....


----------



## Cy (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, they really know how to give pokemon shitty names.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 13, 2007)

america finds ways to make so many things look stupid... elite beat agents for example....

chimchar isn't the best name either....


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 13, 2007)

I like Elite Beat Agents... ^_^ 

,and I never pay attention to the names of my pokemon I always give them nick names like my fire started on Fire Red I called Him Plush..

<3~ Plush!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 14, 2007)

_Fin_ said:
			
		

> elite beat agents for example....



Elite Beat Agents is a great game, as is it's Japanese counterpart.

But anyway, no the names aren't exactly..... good, but most of them in the past haven't been either, compared to the Japanese names.


----------



## shuinz (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah Pokemon, I wish they give it a major storyline upgrade, complex storyline ftw( since i grew up with the pokemon red/blue days) Pokemon for young adults =D


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 14, 2007)

shuinz said:


> Ah Pokemon, I wish they give it a major storyline upgrade, complex storyline ftw( since i grew up with the pokemon red/blue days) Pokemon for young adults =D



You should read the Manga that came from the video games its pretty cool


----------



## dragonbattousai (Feb 14, 2007)

shuinz said:


> Ah Pokemon, I wish they give it a major storyline upgrade, complex storyline ftw( since i grew up with the pokemon red/blue days) Pokemon for young adults =D



Well I can tell you now that Team Galaxy (not calling them Galactic -.-) makes the game more complicated then it ever was, upon what they do.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Elite Beat Agents is a great game, as is it's Japanese counterpart.
> 
> But anyway, no the names aren't exactly..... good, but most of them in the past haven't been either, compared to the Japanese names.



I always name them, anyway. Even my HM slaves.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 14, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well I can tell you now that Team Galaxy (not calling them Galactic -.-) makes the game more complicated then it ever was, upon what they do.



what!! there name is Galactic... in the English version... I love Galaxy more!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2007)

Aerodactyl > Alakazam


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 14, 2007)

Heracross >>> All other pokemon.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 14, 2007)

Mew >>>> all other pokemon

He is UBER cute... or is he a she... idk >.>


----------



## Karin Maaka (Feb 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Turtwig has a nomination to be one of the worst fucking video game names of all time.
> 
> Turdwig would have been better, and it suits him more.



 Screw you, he's the best starter. :< 

 (And that is why I picked him.  )


----------



## Tenrow (Feb 14, 2007)

Ash Ketchum said:


> Hello everyone Call me Ash or something else you want I have been using the Username Ketchum-Ash or Ash Ketchum for a long time, I know that the japanese name for ash is something different but I feel head over heels over the American 4kids version so I will stick with Ash Ketchum. I'm not a real hardcore player of the pokemon games I just love the idea of Pokemonverse over how everyone is nice to one another but pokemon are there and stuff. I wanted to ask if anyone knows if May (her american name) will be dropped once the new season is out over here in the U.S. kind of how they did with Misty (I love her tho), so yeaaah, I hope I can have a nice conversation with you all and I cant wait for the american version of P/D too bad they took out the gliche to get that one event pokemon for the american release. oh well I guess I will have to trade or use action replay for it. I have my pokedex full for Ruby, but Sadly... I lost the game I cant find it. I think I left it in a hotel in Reno when I went there for the winter brake. Well Hello everyone and sorry for the long introduction. and Yes I love pink ^_^;



Satoshi IMO sounded better than Ash. Well actually his real name is suppose to be Red, but Satoshi is the anime name, and as well as the name of the creator of pokemon


----------



## Cy (Feb 14, 2007)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Screw you, he's the best starter. :<
> 
> (And that is why I picked him.  )



I found he was great early on, but its pretty rare to find opponents that he's useful against after the 6th gym, at least for me. Team Galaxy uses too many flying types or guys with levatate and stuff. I'm now wishing I had the fire starter since there are no decent fire types.... There's not a lot of good pokemon as early as the other games, I find. Pretty much starters, Mukkuhawk, Rentora, and maybe Magikarp, though I did use a graveler for a while. There's Kadabra and Haunter, also, but I don't want to train them if I can't really trade and trade back people....


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Heracross >>> All other pokemon.



A Flying Type > Heracross.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm not even gonna chime in on this one lol. Alot of pokemon have different advantages, in the end it just comes down to how well they stack up against your opponent's team. Even if you're using a heracross, it can be taken down pretty easily if you know how.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2007)

Heracross is so vulnerable in my opinion, or maybe it's just me because I have Aerodactyl and Dugtrio in my team. My Dugtrio has Aerial Ace so it's GGPO Heracross.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2007)

I have both Heracross and Aerodactyl in my fave's team, but I use Hera if a I need a good physical sweeper.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 15, 2007)

jiBen said:


> A Flying Type > Heracross.



PAWNED Mystic Trunks!..... PAWNED!!!!!!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 15, 2007)

I cant wait for the game to come out either.I love all the pokemon games.

My starter is going to be Pochama because i can cope with water-types. 
And my friend's getting the fire-type so i'll have the advantage.That's always fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2007)

Nawl you guys just fail to realize the brillance of team Heracross. 6 level 100 Heracross,each one more awesome than the last.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 15, 2007)

wow.I have 4 level 100 pokemon on my ruby version.That must of taken alot of time!!!And Training!!


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Nawl you guys just fail to realize the brillance of team Heracross. 6 level 100 Heracross,each one more awesome than the last.




Im not a noob.

I know what a heracross can do.

Also, thanks to the battle changes, it is going to be a little hard to make this pokemon "uber"


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 15, 2007)

LOL is it just me or has Nintendo's English Pokemon names sucked more and more after the original 151? Well, the Metal Gen Pokemon actually had good names but some of them were just ehh. But then after that they became less unique with the names. 

Though I do like the name "Chimchar" (lol) I don't really feel it's very good since they reused "char" again.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 15, 2007)

I am really wondering how goukazarou will be named.....


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe Superchimchar.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 17, 2007)

heres my team on emerald


66 blazeiken
58 mylotic
71 wailmers last form i forget its name
55 slaking
61 regirock
61 golem

oh i have a lvl 87 charizard on my gold version am i able to trade it on my emerald?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 17, 2007)

Er... you can't trade anything from the GB/GBC games to the GBA games...

BTW, the evolved form of Wailmer is called Wailord.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2007)

It's a shame, really. My team on Crystal was ace, I worked so hard on that Heracross.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a question: Would you NF future D/P owners appreciate it, if I was to make little banners for all of us to have in our sigs, w/ our friend codes?

I wouldn't do it untill the games are out ofcourse, but would you all like that?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 17, 2007)

They could come out with this new device that allows you to trade pokemon from Crystal,Silver,etc. onto newer games.
You just gotta keep hoping...Or just catch the same pokemon and train them..


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 17, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I have a question: Would you NF future D/P owners appreciate it, if I was to make little banners for all of us to have in our sigs, w/ our friend codes?
> 
> I wouldn't do it untill the games are out ofcourse, but would you all like that?



youre gonna make ALL of these?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 17, 2007)

The reason they can't do that is because of the change in values. At least with D/P we have 5 older games to link with.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh,dang.Hmmm....Maybe they could make a computer with the same values as the old games and you can put your pokemon on that.Then get a laptop that is eligible to connect with the other computer,put the pokemon on the laptop,get your newer pokemon game,put old pokemon on it,and Voila!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2007)

Isn't it possible to catch every pokemon in the advanced generation games(except for mew and celebi) Between Emerald and the green/red re-release.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 17, 2007)

Well in Japan, Celebi was obtainable through the bonus disk for Colosseum. Stateside, it was Jirachi instead. Also, Mew was possible to catch in Emerald through some other damn ticket.


----------



## Cy (Feb 17, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> They could come out with this new device that allows you to trade pokemon from Crystal,Silver,etc. onto newer games.
> You just gotta keep hoping...Or just catch the same pokemon and train them..



The IV system is different, and so is the shiney system. In GSC, shineys were more powerful then normals (I remember reading that a lvl 100 gold shiney magikarp can beat a shiney lvl 100 red gyaradoes), plus there was exp-stats and no EVs. There would be no way to really make them compatable.

On some fronts, EVs are great, but on others, they aren't. Before EVs you would give pokemon both phys and spec moves, but now you pretty much have to pick one and focus on it or you can't maximise the efficiency of the pokemon's stats.


----------



## Dave (Feb 18, 2007)

seems like things will get better as we get closer to april 22


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 18, 2007)

I realy hope they do


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 18, 2007)

> I have a question: Would you NF future D/P owners appreciate it, if I was to make little banners for all of us to have in our sigs, w/ our friend codes?
> 
> I wouldn't do it untill the games are out ofcourse, but would you all like that?



It would be great if you could do that .


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2007)

Phalanx Lord said:


> The IV system is different, and so is the shiney system. In GSC, shineys were more powerful then normals (I remember reading that a lvl 100 gold shiney magikarp can beat a shiney lvl 100 red gyaradoes), plus there was exp-stats and no EVs. There would be no way to really make them compatable.
> 
> On some fronts, EVs are great, but on others, they aren't. Before EVs you would give pokemon both phys and spec moves, but now you pretty much have to pick one and focus on it or you can't maximise the efficiency of the pokemon's stats.



Which means Arcanine will be even more ace with moves like Firewheel.

2shea: That'd be ace, although you could just edit it under my trainercard.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 18, 2007)

If they're gonna have some pokemon obtainable only through events,then they should have events more often.And have a wider variety of areas.
I wonder if Pochama can learn Sheer Cold...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2007)

It can't.

Water/Steel restricts that, I guess.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 18, 2007)

_Fin_ said:
			
		

> youre gonna make ALL of these?



Indeed I am lol, it's nothing hard, especially after I do the initial design.



			
				Dreikoo said:
			
		

> It would be great if you could do that   .



Thanks  



			
				Shalashaska said:
			
		

> 2shea: That'd be ace, although you could just edit it under my trainercard.



Yeah, I was thinking of maybe incorporating some sort of "trainer-card" into it. Possibly showcasing our teams from D/P, or something like that. But either way, I definitely want to do it  .


----------



## Cy (Feb 18, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Which means Arcanine will be even more ace with moves like Firewheel.
> 
> 2shea: That'd be ace, although you could just edit it under my trainercard.



Is Firewheel now a phys attack? I gotta say I like how the phys/spec thing depends on the attack and not the type. I wish they had done that with the first gen, cause now you get guys that used to be good because their moves were all spec, but now suck because they were made to use special type moves but all their moves are now phys. Though it is very useful if you end up catching a pidgey with massive special stats.... (I've had a level 13 pidgey with his spec attack around 5-10 higher then his normal attack, but pidgeys couldn't learn any spec attack before).



2Shea said:


> Indeed I am lol, it's nothing hard, especially after I do the initial design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2007)

Firewheel is indeed a physical attack, the show'd indicate that.

But thankfully, Arcie also has a decent Sp. Att. stat. I just hope his movepool cripples him less now.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 18, 2007)

this is gonna RULE!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 18, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> It can't.
> 
> Water/Steel restricts that, I guess.



WHAT?!That does it.I'm putting Chukie on my game when I get it!!He'll show those gymleaders!.....I still wish that I could get a beginner that can learn Sheer Cold,though..

Oh,well.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2007)

Sheer Cold sucks, anyway.

>.>


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 18, 2007)

Well,it does when it misses...which is half the time,but oh,well.It's cool when it hits.

Guess I'll have to have Pochama learn surf.That's strong and usefull outside of battle.That,with Chukie's moves,can be a good team.
Hey,wait a minute...Chukie wont obey me if I put him on my game
Drats,drats,drats!!!


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 18, 2007)

About the starters, im gonna forget about goukazarou and import my typhlosion.

That way I get my super team started! Later I will have no need for the starter fire pokemon, if I keep him for my team, he will make it weaker.

Two fire pokemon is too much, so ill keep my most favored one.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 18, 2007)

That's what I was gonna do with Chukie but his level's high so he wouldn't obey for a long time.

But they will attack and obey sometimes.The gymbattles may take along time but it be garunteed you win(unless level 6pokemon can take out level 72) so that's good.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 18, 2007)

I think they should not have made another Fire/Fighting combo especially on the starter. It kinda takes away Combusken/Blaziken's uniqueness. Not that I don't like the monkey king, but they could've at least thought up new Fire dual type.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah...I wonder who would win in a fight between those two...monkey king probably...hey,isn't Enma a monkey king,too?Wow,naruto and pokemon are alike in even more ways..


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 18, 2007)

i never nnoticed that^^^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 18, 2007)

Well they both get their ideas from old Japanese mythology, but so does everything else. Too bad Goukazaru doesn't have a nyoi-bō staff though.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 18, 2007)

lol! nice one!^^


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 19, 2007)

He problably does +O


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> That's what I was gonna do with Chukie but his level's high so he wouldn't obey for a long time.
> 
> But they will attack and obey sometimes.The gymbattles may take along time but it be garunteed you win(unless level 6pokemon can take out level 72) so that's good.



I think the only way to transfer pokemon from older versions to DP is to go at a facility that lets you fight and cach the pokemon you wish to transfer so i'm not sure if you'll be ablte to cach your 72 lvl pokemon with lvl 10s or if the facility will even be available to you at that point of the game.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 19, 2007)

Well,dadgum!They have me beat!!Oh,well.I guess Pochama is gonna go through some vigorous training.
Heh,heh,I lke how Naruto and Pokemon both have A nine-tailed fox.
And that sea creature(I forgoot her name)reminded me of vaporeon.^


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 19, 2007)

I wonder if they are related in some way.....


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2007)

The water-type is going to become an HM slave.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 19, 2007)

Haha.True,true!!
My Swampert's like that.His only original move is earthquake
...wait a minute.no it's not...


----------



## EonNinja (Feb 19, 2007)

I would love to buy the game and play it, it looks more 3d, like you can see the characters body, and the grass is more... real aaaww can't wait!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think the only way to transfer pokemon from older versions to DP is to go at a facility that lets you fight and cach the pokemon you wish to transfer so i'm not sure if you'll be ablte to cach your 72 lvl pokemon with lvl 10s or if the facility will even be available to you at that point of the game.



Apparently you get that feature when you're about to take on the elite 4.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think the only way to transfer pokemon from older versions to DP is to go at a facility that lets you fight and cach the pokemon you wish to transfer so i'm not sure if you'll be ablte to cach your 72 lvl pokemon with lvl 10s or if the facility will even be available to you at that point of the game.



Bro, it's called PAL PARK.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Apparently you get that feature when you're about to take on the elite 4.



I'm pretty sure it's not right before the elite 4, it's prolly around the middle of the game.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 19, 2007)

.... does anyone PAY ATTENTION TO ME?!



This is AFTER you get the national dex.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 19, 2007)

But anyway yeah, it's prolly sometime in the middle of the game.


(just to piss off fin and make it look like we really don't listen)


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 19, 2007)

Gah,no kidding?!

Jeez,they've really made sure we can't cheat...


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2007)

2Shea said:


> But anyway yeah, it's prolly sometime in the middle of the game.
> 
> 
> (just to piss off fin and make it look like we really don't listen)



You sure? I was thinking is was after the second gym battle.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 19, 2007)

Eh?You guys are confusing the mess outta me!!:sweat


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 20, 2007)

2Shea reminded me to go reserve my copy of Pokemon DP.  I went in today and actually reserved one of each (I'm only getting one, but I couldn't decide which so I just reserved both).  Anyway I don't know which one I want.  Is there a post here that outlines the differences/benefits of each?  If someone could kindly point me in the right direction I would be greatful.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 20, 2007)

You can already reserve the games? Are there any bonuses?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't get anything.  But yeah jump on the reservation bandwagon!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 20, 2007)

Normally, I wouldn't reserve it unless there's freebies involved (though I must say, I felt totally robbed of reserving Ruby/Sapphire, those coins weren't very great). I'm not sure how big D/P will be in my area but I wouldn't think it'd be sold out that quick. Well, just to be on the safe side though, I'd reserve it some few weeks prior to its release. I don't even know if they're having reserves in my area either.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 20, 2007)

A good bonus would be a free wireless broadband adapter!


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure for reserving you get like a stylus w/ a pokeball on the end or something. Unless they've changed their initial promotion idea.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2007)

A stylus with a pokeball end?

Lame.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually, I found out what the stylus really is...


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2007)

Those are so cute.  And I could use all the styluses I can get because I keep loosing them.  :S  I didn't get any bonus, and I went to game stop.    Are you supposed to get it when you get the game itself?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, you get it when the game comes out ^^


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh good.  

Hey what's that website you use for your pokemon info?  (I have yet to choose between D and P).


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 21, 2007)

Im gonna make sure to not lose my stylus when I get the game.

Geez.... great game AND an extra?

Pokemon creators really do a good job getting us hooked.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 21, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Oh good.
> 
> Hey what's that website you use for your pokemon info?  (I have yet to choose between D and P).





great site. one of the top best for info


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Fin.  And nice avatar.

Edit:  What element is good against steel?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Thanks Fin.  And nice avatar.
> 
> Edit:  What element is good against steel?



Fighting and Fire are both good.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 21, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Thanks Fin.  And nice avatar.
> 
> Edit:  What element is good against steel?


Ground is also good.

And those styluses are cool. I'll make sure not to loose them when I get my copy.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Fighting and Fire are both good.



Water,too.I think,now I think,psychic works...or the complete opposite..


----------



## Shiron (Feb 21, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Water,too.I think,now I think,psychic works...or the complete opposite..


Nope, water does normal damage on steel types and Psychic attacks do half-damage:


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 21, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Water,too.I think,now I think,psychic works...or the complete opposite..


Going off memory...I'm pretty sure both Water and Psychic aren't very effective against steel. In fact, one of them might be not very effective.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 21, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Going off memory...I'm pretty sure both Water and Psychic aren't very effective against steel. In fact, one of them might be not very effective.


Beat ya to it.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 21, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Nope, water does normal damage on steel types and Psychic attacks do half-damage:



Oh,that explains it.Sorry,y'all.


----------



## Cy (Feb 21, 2007)

Most used (as in by guys in game) steel types are also part rock or ground, though, so water works fine. Steelix is so common in D/P its not even funny. Pity most of the good pokemon in D/P are phys attackers... I ended up using Gyaradoes with Dragon Rage for most of the Steelix I encountered.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 21, 2007)

Yea, there are an abundance of Steelix this time around...they could've done Scizor, but then Metal Coat would be even less useful!

What I did against them was Lucario and Pulse Bomb


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 22, 2007)

Wait.. so in D/P, Steelix are common in the caves or something? >.>


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 22, 2007)

*has reserved copy and is ready to rock*


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2007)

That's because Steelix has ace defences.

And am I the only one that sees those stylus as fucking retarded? I mean, they're useless. They'll probably break off if you have them in your pocket and they don't exactly look like they'd feel right in your hand. I'll just stick to my regular white one. Or hell, I might even buy the Mario pen.


----------



## Cy (Feb 22, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Wait.. so in D/P, Steelix are common in the caves or something? >.>



Yep. You can find lvl 30's in caves as earlier as the sixth badge city, and in the sixth gym nearly everyone has a steelix. You fight more trainers with Steelix then trainers with Geodude or Graveler.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2007)

So you can find evo's in the wild now?

Like wild Alakhazam and shit?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Feb 22, 2007)

I just made my reservation for diamond


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 22, 2007)

Ah,wild Steelixes....D/P's my favorite game now(once I get my Pearl Version it'll be more awesome)^^
Now all I need is a whole herd of Mudkip to show up on the game.(too bad it won't happen,though)
Heh,I like how they're naming the games after gemstones.
Next(not seriously):Amythest version and Topaz version.^^


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 23, 2007)

_Sleelix is awsome imo (bump1)_


----------



## Shadow Blade (Feb 23, 2007)

Wild Steelix, eh? So that means Scizor is the only pokemon you need to evolve with the metal coat.

Made my reservation long time ago, fully paid for both versions ^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2007)

Steelix =/

DO U LIEK MUDKIPZ?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2007)

Im hopefully making my reservation today... IF there are any spots left.....

If not, I am not going to camp out for a DS game... forget it.

Ill just buy it when I see it if not


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2007)

I work at a gamestore... so I get first dibs.

>.>


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 24, 2007)

Lucky.^^

I want to be able to MAKE games...it sounds so fun!

I'm gonna wait until the game comes out to buy it.I don't think I've ever pre-ordered something.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2007)

Bruno? The only Fighting-type I really like is Heracross. XD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 24, 2007)

are you able to get lavitar on diamon/pearl?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2007)

...... pal park, or i think youre able to catch him. 

i gotta check...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 24, 2007)

I've never heard of fan-made pokemon games.I wish there was a game where you can play as Team Aqua and Team Magma.I love those teams for some reason.^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Going off memory...I'm pretty sure both Water and Psychic aren't very effective against steel. In fact, one of them might be not very effective.



Water is resistant to Steel...

they get rusty you know :amazed...


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 24, 2007)

............... wow


----------



## Cy (Feb 24, 2007)

TipTockDrop said:


> are you able to get lavitar on diamon/pearl?



You can catch it in Diamond after the elite four using the poketore or w/e its called. 

Also, you can catch wild Gengar in this one area if you have a 3rd gen pokemon game in slot 2.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats what i love about these games!!!

I reserved my Pearl copy today...YAY


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 25, 2007)

This game is probably the best so far,I'd say.
I like the Poketch.It sorta acts like the crystal/silver/gold pokenav.

Heh,heh hope it has a radio...^^


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

The best so far?



No, Crystal gets that title.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha we all know your love for Crystal 

Which I mean I loved it too, but still!! 


Anyway, despite any of that, D/P are the best of the new gen, after the gb/gbc gens. Atleast I think they are.

------------

Anyway guys I need some help:

I haven't really played played a pokemon game since crystal, so I decided to pick up Emerald (got it from my cousin). Well I am currently at the 7th gym. Problem is, those leaders' pokemon are just completly anti-my team. Anyone know what a good strategy is against that gym?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Haha we all know your love for Crystal
> 
> Which I mean I loved it too, but still!!
> 
> ...



Water, Fighting and Electricity will pwn it. Water especially, just use Surf with a water-type Spec. sweeper and you'll wipe 3/4th of their team out of the ballpark.

And to be the best of the new-gen doesn't say much. Let's face, Mystery Dungeon, Trozei and Ranger were hardly good games. XD


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 25, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Water, Fighting and Electricity will pwn it. Water especially, just use Surf with a water-type Spec. sweeper and you'll wipe 3/4th of their team out of the ballpark.
> 
> And to be the best of the new-gen doesn't say much. Let's face, Mystery Dungeon, Trozei and Ranger were hardly good games. XD



Ty, another friend of mine suggested that and that's what I'm gonna go with...

Anyway, I meant the advance gen in the new gen too. I already put it above them just simply because of the WiFi capabilities lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

I dissagree. Crystal was playable on GBA and spanked RSE and LGFR in a massive curbstomp.

And no problem, I am the Pokemon-expert at my gamestore for a reason.
-flexes-


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I know, I agree that Crystal pwned RSE and FRLG, I just don't consider Crystal advance gen. I included it in with the gb/gbc gen, which is why I'm saying D/P are the best SINCE that gen lol.

But yeah, you're one of the foremost experts here too xD

Prof. Shalashaska >>;


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

Prof. Shalashaska:
GOD of Pokémon

They srsly need to make a Crystal remake for NDS, I would so buy it and whore it to my co-workers.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm seeing that every other gen has had a thrid title ex; Red,Blue then yellow. Gold,Silver then crystal so you expect Nintendo to make a Pokemon *other valuable gem* title for the DS?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

Pokemon Carbonated Mother of Pearl


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 25, 2007)

They will most likely make one, though like we said earleir I'd like to see a DS remake of G/S/C personally. Since w/ the new ones Johto sort of has been... forgotten ><


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2007)

And those were the best ones. 

Sixteen fucking gyms, and not those retarded Battle Frontier ones, either.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 25, 2007)

I re-make of SGC would be nice.^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2007)

They need to make another giant pokemon game.

New area > D/P area > Hoenn > Johto > Kanto 

40 gyms
5 sets of elite 4
A new level limit
and once you beat them all you get to fight the super elite 4

Red from Red/Blue
Gold from Gold/silver
Sapphire from Ruby/Sapphire
Whoever you are in diamon and pearl

With the champion being your rival.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds interesting,but it'd take awile with 40 gyms.^^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 25, 2007)

40 gyms is like the equivalent of gym re-battles in Emerald basically. I dunno if I wanna travel through 4 places though.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 25, 2007)

Hell I would, any game that will last me an insane amount of time is a good buy for me.

I value games on how much enjoyment I get out of them (amount of time), not on how quickly I can complete it.


But despite how nice that would be, I would settle for just a G/S/C remake.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> They need to make another giant pokemon game.
> 
> New area > D/P area > Hoenn > Johto > Kanto
> 
> ...



Something like that on the wii would rock.

Oh and i agree that the GSC games were the best up to now but i think the wi-fi battling kinda makes DP much better. Many people (including me) never had allot of (competent) opponents to play with and being able to play wifi and without even having to lvl your pokemon to 100 but having em automaticly lvl (or delvl) to the required lvl is really great.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2007)

That's why they need to make an MMORPG Pokémon for the Wii. Imma love throwin' me pokyballs.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone heard good things about the pokemon game on Wii?


----------



## Dave (Feb 26, 2007)

i cant wait for this!

*reserves*


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have a wii but I've seen a picture and could you tell me how that thing works?!
The wii's international,right?It'd be cool if you ccould battle people in Japan.^^


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2007)

.....you can...^^^


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 26, 2007)

Same with the DS WiFi though ofcourse, you can battle, trade, etc. with people from all over the world.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Feb 26, 2007)

im getting a wii for my b-day sucks = july


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2007)

dude.... getting a wii DOESNT SUCK!!!! lol

At least youre one of the lucky ones eh?^^^


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Same with the DS WiFi though ofcourse, you can battle, trade, etc. with people from all over the world.



IMMA WHOOP YO ASS BOYEE


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 26, 2007)

I heard a rumor about how Wi-Fi would be removed from the English versions of D/P in order to promote the purchase of more Battle Revolution copies. Any truth to that?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2007)

...what?

Nintendo is turning into Sony now?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 26, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I heard a rumor about how Wi-Fi would be removed from the English versions of D/P in order to promote the purchase of more Battle Revolution copies. Any truth to that?



I don't think so,all the artwork Nintendo has released for the American version has the wi-fi symbol on the box.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 26, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I don't think so,all the artwork Nintendo has released for the American version has the wi-fi symbol on the box.


Oh, sorry. I should have clarified:

I heard that the World Trading Center and general friend code trading would be left in tact but Wi-Fi battling would be removed for the purpose of Pokemon Battle Revolution.

Has there been any proof behind that? And has there been any official American Pokemon news that confirms Wi-Fi battling?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I could answer that...I want to say no but I can't...dang,I'm useless when it comes to wii


----------



## Cy (Feb 26, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> They need to make another giant pokemon game.
> 
> New area > D/P area > Hoenn > Johto > Kanto
> 
> ...



That would be the godliest pokemon game ever. I would so buy that.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 26, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, sorry. I should have clarified:
> 
> I heard that the World Trading Center and general friend code trading would be left in tact but Wi-Fi battling would be removed for the purpose of Pokemon Battle Revolution.
> 
> Has there been any proof behind that? And has there been any official American Pokemon news that confirms Wi-Fi battling?



No, not true. Reggie (nintendo's pres) just talked about the DS WiFi battling & trading etc. in a recent inteview.

He said they were already making alot of preparations for it, and they were upping the supply of DSs for D/P's release.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 26, 2007)

Phalanx Lord said:


> That would be the godliest pokemon game ever. I would so buy that.


I agree. It would definitely be awesome and a must buy for me, were it to be made.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 26, 2007)

2Shea said:


> No, not true. Reggie (nintendo's pres) just talked about the DS WiFi battling & trading etc. in a recent inteview.
> 
> He said they were already making alot of preparations for it, and they were upping the supply of DSs for D/P's release.


That's good. I was shaky on the source anyway.

Not that I won't buy Battle Revolution anyway. >.>;

So, to start a subject, what starter are you guys planning on using for D/P? Even if you don't plan on using one competitively, which do you plan to use for in-game? 

I was planning on choosing Piplup (Pochama) for awhile now but now I'm getting interested in Chimchar (Hikozaru). Goukazaru is pretty badass (imo) and I'm hearing more and more about him going to be a beast in OU metagame.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I was playing about with Diamond today (I haven't played it in quite a bit) and I took Naetoru as a starter. I've only battled a little with Naetoru but he seems to be a cool Pokemon.

> I can't wait for the US releases. I'll be importing them for sure.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 27, 2007)

Shika has returned to the thread!!! lol

Anyways.... I will most likely be picking Hikozaru (Chimchar). I really like Pochama, but... I just always pick the fire. Maybe I can get a Pochama at some point through a trade or something.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 27, 2007)

D/P is released in Europe next summer.. I can't wait for it!
My parents will buy me Nintendo DS for my birthday so I can get the game right when it's published here. >w<


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2007)

Ugh i hate the english translations, hopefully they will change it since that is the direct translation. From Pochama to Piplup? and Neatoru to Turtwig?

But for sure im choosing Pochama as my first starter


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol, if Nintendo made an ambitious Pokemon MMORPG for the Wii, that would sell so much.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm gonna choose Pochama.I work well with water-types.Besides,It can learn useful HMs^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 27, 2007)

Personally I dislike the idea of ever teaching my starter HMs. xD 

Well, unless it's a water-type and that HM is Surf.


----------



## Cy (Feb 27, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Well, I was playing about with Diamond today (I haven't played it in quite a bit) and I took Naetoru as a starter. I've only battled a little with Naetoru but he seems to be a cool Pokemon.
> 
> > I can't wait for the US releases. I'll be importing them for sure.



I've used Naetoru as my starter. Its not that great. It has nice defence and attack, but there are a lot of pokemon with higher both, and it has crap speed so it nearly always goes last. Also, it doesn't really have any good grass techs, though it does have Crunch and it learns Earthquake early. Adding ground type also doesn't help it much. When I get it, I'm using Chimchar. There's not a lot of good fighting (Meditite can be found early, but doesn't learn any phys attacks until in the 30s) and pretty much the only fire type is ponyta. Also, there are lots of good water types (like Gyaradoes) that can easily be gotten.

I also can't wait til the US/Canadian release.


----------



## ilabb (Feb 27, 2007)

I used Turtwig as my starter too, but I had really good results with him. As soon as he turns into Dodatoise, you can go to the move relearner and get Wood Hammer, a beefy Grass-type Double-Edge. Also, using Curse on him is amazingly effective.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2007)

...anyone that uses the US names in these parts will deserve to DIE.


----------



## ilabb (Feb 27, 2007)

Groaaaaaaaan.

RUKARIO IS MUCH BETTERUUUUUUU


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2007)

Well they are making Pokemon Battle Revolution for the wii, which will hook up wirelessly to daimond & pearl to transfer pokemon, like pokemon colloseum. Its another reason i am getting it besides the wifi feature.


----------



## Cy (Feb 27, 2007)

ilabb said:


> I used Turtwig as my starter too, but I had really good results with him. As soon as he turns into Dodatoise, you can go to the move relearner and get Wood Hammer, a beefy Grass-type Double-Edge. Also, using Curse on him is amazingly effective.



My biggest problem is when I play I often don't have my computer around and stuff, so I can't find the move relearner and I can't really use TMs because I don't know which are what without my comp around. 

Naetoru's final evo isn't completely horrible, but another strike aginst it is most of the pokemon you get (at least the ones I got) tended to use phys type attacks, so that lowered its usefulness, too. I have to admit it would be 10x better if I knew where to find the move relearner and what to use with him.

You know what needs a third evo? Sudowoodo. I learns some awesome moves (like wood hammer), but its stats suck. If it had good stats, it would probably be at least a tier or two higher then right now.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 27, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...anyone that uses the US names in these parts will deserve to DIE.



No truthful words were ebver spoken....

i agree.....


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 28, 2007)

I really don't see why they have to still localize the names, people are alot more accepting of japanese type names nowdays in games etc.


----------



## ilabb (Feb 28, 2007)

Turtwig's first evo is named Hayashigame. That's too long for the character limit of the NA games.

Also, fucking look at it. I don't want to say that. 7 year old kids who can't even locate Japan on a map don't want to say that. Also, it has no meaning at all outside of Japan. Why exactly SHOULD we keep that mind-dump?

Nintendo of America isn't going to cater to the 5% of hardcore Japanophile Pokemon players. Why should they? I can guarentee you that the Japanese names sound retarded and are just as punny to native speakers.

Let's take Shieldon, for example. Shieldon is the NA name of the Pokemon Tatetopusu. The trademarked JA name is Tatetops. Tate means Shield in Japanese, if I recall correctly (My source is Shukaku no Tate, Gaara's shield of Shukaku, so I dunno). Tops is from Protoceratops or whatever dinosaur its modeled after. The NA name is Shieldon. Shield + common fragment of dinosaur name.

SAME THING. SAME DAMN PUN. Except in English so inherently not as cool. Lawl.

Hikozaru. Essentially means "small fire ape" or some shit. Chimchar. SAME THING.

This ragging on the NA names is just shit. Soon enough, when the games hit NA shores and every forum starts referring to them as Turtwig and Carnivine, you'll lose people when you refer to dumb shit like "Hayashigame", so my advice is to get used to it. Get used to it right fucking now or I insist you call every last Pokemon by its original Japanese name. Can't be a hypocrite because you heard the Japanese names first this time, can we?

Sorry if I'm harsh, but seriously. STFU.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 28, 2007)

.....Who is this referring to?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 28, 2007)

2Shea, I'd assume.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 28, 2007)

Actually it was directed twoards Shalashaska, Shion, and myself.

And I'm not even going to say anything. No point in arguing with someone who gets this bent out of shape over pokemon names.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Feb 28, 2007)

okay....

*cough*
if you could use only one move in the world,what would it be?(I mean on pokemon)
I want to riddle some people but I can't find a riddle.
*thinks*Oh,wait a minute...
*evil grin*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2007)

Ash Ketchum said:


> Mew >>>> all other pokemon
> 
> He is UBER cute... or is he a she... idk >.>


STFU GO PLAY NETBATTLE THEN COME TALK n00b


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> STFU GO PLAY NETBATTLE THEN COME TALK n00b



>.>

Isn't netbattle all about having fun >____________________>


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Actually it was directed twoards Shalashaska, Shion, and myself.
> 
> And I'm not even going to say anything. No point in arguing with someone who gets this bent out of shape over pokemon names.



The guy's just upset I'm always right. I get that all the time.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Turtwig's first evo is named Hayashigame. That's too long for the character limit of the NA games.
> 
> Also, fucking look at it. I don't want to say that. 7 year old kids who can't even locate Japan on a map don't want to say that. Also, it has no meaning at all outside of Japan. Why exactly SHOULD we keep that mind-dump?
> 
> ...




Haha, hey everyone, i LOVE messing with this loser!^^^

..........NA PKM NAMES SUCK!!!!!   

[size=6"]HAHAHAHA[/size]

Anyways..... there are more new names on serebii in english now..... that really suck....

Oh yeah, I pre-ordered my Pearl!!! Payed the full price, so no I dont have to worry.

I also figured out how voice chat will work.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 2, 2007)

Voice chat....me likies!^
And the Underground. ....thing..I'm gonna be partying down on this game.^

heh,heh...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmm anyone here netbattle?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 4, 2007)

^I do, and I wouldn't mind having a couple of matches.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Haha, hey everyone, i LOVE messing with this loser!^^^
> 
> ..........NA PKM NAMES SUCK!!!!!
> 
> ...



That's why the nickname option is for...
I pretty much always nickname my Pokemon and give them my own combination of English, Japanese, Latin, Greek, etc. names~

Use your imaginations for once


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^I do, and I wouldn't mind having a couple of matches.



Lets set up some matches.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> That's why the nickname option is for...
> I pretty much always nickname my Pokemon and give them my own combination of English, Japanese, Latin, Greek, etc. names~
> 
> Use your imaginations for once



Same here. Since I have the same team of favourites for years, the names don't tend to change. >.>


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 4, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Same here. Since I have the same team of favourites for years, the names don't tend to change. >.>



Same, but I believe in changing a bit with each game, I'll usually take in one or so of the new pokemon into my team. It just depends. I'll prolly make a team of all D/P, and then a team of my favorites, and then if I see fit mix them from time to time.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 4, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Same, but I believe in changing a bit with each game, I'll usually take in one or so of the new pokemon into my team. It just depends. I'll prolly make a team of all D/P, and then a team of my favorites, and then if I see fit mix them from time to time.



I do that too! I sometimes like making UU teams and see what happens to them~but Lanturn is always on my team


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I do that too! I sometimes like making UU teams and see what happens to them~but Lanturn is always on my team



Like a team of lvl 100, Tackling Magikarp. And let us not forget the magic of Goldeen and Seaking.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 5, 2007)

I always have a team of top tiers.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2007)

Like Rayquaza, Mewtwo, Slaking, Ho-Oh, Lugia and so on?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 5, 2007)

Legendaries suck, but can be made good sweepers if you have the knowledge.... and time


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 5, 2007)

The only legendary I've ever kept in my team for an extended amount of time was Mewtwo. None of the others have seemed worth it. I did keep my Ho-Oh in it on gold for a while, but that was just for hell of it, and because I was young lol.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2007)

The wait for these games is killing me!  My DS is so lonely ;(


----------



## AkumaShinobi (Mar 5, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond and Pearl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cy (Mar 5, 2007)

Legendaries? I've always been a fan of some of them. In Blue I'd use Articuno, Zapdoes, and Mewtwo (though I always gave my guys bad moves...), in Silver Lugia was on my team (greatest legendary ever, IMHO), and in Ruby I used Grouden quite a bit (made up for not having a good fire type-> Flamethrower + auto-SunnyDay= Flamethrower + STAB, plus his solar beam came in handy later on). But then again, I never really played competitively. When I go on netbattle, I never use legendaries and get annoyed when people use them.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll always says that a good trainer is a one that can win with no use of Legendaries.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 5, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Like a team of lvl 100, Tackling Magikarp. And let us not forget the magic of Goldeen and Seaking.



I said UU not Never Used....>_>
Besides, some of them are a bitch to level up to 100....


----------



## Cy (Mar 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I said UU not Never Used....>_>
> Besides, some of them are a bitch to level up to 100....



Luckily, D/P auto set things at level 100 for battles! w00t!


----------



## J c (Mar 5, 2007)

I need a DS...T_T


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 5, 2007)

The only pokemon that I always need on my team is my starter.
It's a curse,can't ever get him off.Love him too much. 
I don't think I could battle on my Ruby without my Latias or Latios.
One,my 2 and 3 fave. pokemon.Two,They have all my good attacks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Like Rayquaza, Mewtwo, Slaking, Ho-Oh, Lugia and so on?



Nah, those are god tiers and totally broken, more like Aerodactyl, Tyranitar, Raikou, Gengar, etc. Also, Slaking is no where near Mewtwo and the other Uber pokemons. His stats may be high and almost on par with some, but his Pokemon ability impairs him from any kind of threat.

Also Shion, the legendaries are naturally beastly. Doesn't take a genius to make them effective. There are ways to get around them and tilt the scale towards you favor granted you have to knowledge and right pokemon to do so, but that is never 100% effective. Hell, fucking Lugia never dies and can toss up huge amounts of damage.


----------



## Tenrow (Mar 6, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah, those are god tiers and totally broken, more like Aerodactyl, Tyranitar, Raikou, Gengar, etc. Also, Slaking is no where near Mewtwo and the other Uber pokemons. His stats may be high and almost on par with some, but his Pokemon ability impairs him from any kind of threat.
> 
> Also Shion, the legendaries are naturally beastly. Doesn't take a genius to make them effective. There are ways to get around them and tilt the scale towards you favor granted you have to knowledge and right pokemon to do so, but that is never 100% effective. Hell, fucking Lugia never dies and can toss up huge amounts of damage.



Yes, Shinno legendaries are really broken, with pokemon like Darkrai and Arseus.
Darkrai with it's sleep related attacks and Arseus with its extremely high tier stats


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 6, 2007)

Is the release date for Diamond/Pearl April something? ~_~

I can't wait anymore D;


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2007)

Knight said:


> Is the release date for Diamond/Pearl April something? ~_~
> 
> I can't wait anymore D;



april 22~~


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Legendaries suck, but can be made good sweepers if you have the knowledge.... and time


And you lack one of the two, take a guess as to what it is. 


2Shea said:


> The only legendary I've ever kept in my team for an extended amount of time was Mewtwo. None of the others have seemed worth it. I did keep my Ho-Oh in it on gold for a while, but that was just for hell of it, and because I was young lol.


Mewtwo was a real bitch back in the RBY days, INSOMNIA NEEDS TA DIE.


Yoshitsune said:


> I said UU not Never Used....>_>
> Besides, some of them are a bitch to level up to 100....


XD

Hey, a Pecking Seaking is _the_ counter for Heracross!


Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah, those are god tiers and totally broken, more like Aerodactyl, Tyranitar, Raikou, Gengar, etc. Also, Slaking is no where near Mewtwo and the other Uber pokemons. His stats may be high and almost on par with some, but his Pokemon ability impairs him from any kind of threat.


T-tar's ability impairs him too, though. But Aero is a personal fave of mine, and the King of Ghost-types is great. Slaking is just so much fucking win.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Mar 6, 2007)

The only legendary pokemons I ever regularly used was Articuno and Suicune...

BTW quick question I wanna ask: 

Which pokemons are usually in your top 6? (Top 6 as in the 6 pokemons you use when going up against the Elite Four)

Mine is Typhlosion, Dewgong, Nidoqueen, Girafarig, Ampharos, and Pidgeot.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 6, 2007)

^Suicune as legendary as it is, it is not banned from competetive play. It can actually be stopped granted you know the counters and matchup well. But there is one thing for sure, Suicune is a BEAST. Ever fought a Suicune with Roar and CM comboed with Skarm's spikes? It's absolutely hell.

Articuno is also allowed in competetive play, but it's not so hot as you think it is. I think the only top tier legendary bird is Zapdos.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2007)

Articuno and Moltres have way too many weaknesses in comp play. And I've never found the GS Legendaries fun to use...they were just meh and didn't look nice. The only Regi I'd use would be Registeel as a tank, everyone else isn't fun. The three new psychich trio in DP look interesting but I'm sure players can find better psychic pokemon with higher stats.

Lanturn ftw~


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2007)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> The only legendary pokemons I ever regularly used was Articuno and Suicune...
> 
> BTW quick question I wanna ask:
> 
> ...


Just my favourites team: Heracross, Aerodactyl, Lapras, Espeon, Umbreon and Arcanine.


Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Suicune as legendary as it is, it is not banned from competetive play. It can actually be stopped granted you know the counters and matchup well. But there is one thing for sure, Suicune is a BEAST. Ever fought a Suicune with Roar and CM comboed with Skarm's spikes? It's absolutely hell.
> 
> Articuno is also allowed in competetive play, but it's not so hot as you think it is. I think the only top tier legendary bird is Zapdos.


The RBY birds aren't all too hot, to be honest. Now GSC, those things are fucking beasts.


Yoshitsune said:


> Articuno and Moltres have way too many weaknesses in comp play. And I've never found the GS Legendaries fun to use...they were just meh and didn't look nice. The only Regi I'd use would be Registeel as a tank, everyone else isn't fun. The three new psychich trio in DP look interesting but I'm sure players can find better psychic pokemon with higher stats.
> 
> Lanturn ftw~


Lanturn is a fucking bitch, muhfucker surprised me on many occasions. XD

I've given up on competitive play, to be honest. I mean, it's great and all, but strictly online is just dull, especially with a lot of so called 'pro's' having teams full of top tiers and then calling their defeat a 'fluke'. Online gaming will suck unless if Darkfall Online, I got high hopes for that one. XD

Also, your sig makes me want to Falcon Punch.

>.>


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Lanturn is a fucking bitch, muhfucker surprised me on many occasions. XD



Haha, Lanturn is versatile and good. Some kid said it wasn't and I proved him wrong 4x straight.



> I've given up on competitive play, to be honest. I mean, it's great and all, but strictly online is just dull, especially with a lot of so called 'pro's' having teams full of top tiers and then calling their defeat a 'fluke'. Online gaming will suck unless if Darkfall Online, I got high hopes for that one. XD



Netbattling isn't fun at all. It's more fun when you can look at someone who just lost and laugh in his face. Also, it's kinda easy for anyone to max out their EVs and give their Pokemon any move....real game to game fights are more surprising. Playing Battle Revolution online will lag a bit, but it'll be interesting



> Also, your sig makes me want to Falcon Punch.



Um...you won't reach all of them with one punch


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Um...you won't reach all of them with one punch



I can get at least three of the little bastards. >.>

You know, I actually bought myself a GC just for SSBM today. XD


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 7, 2007)

*Italian Pidgey Salad in Bulasaur Cups
*

10 cups coarsely shredded cooked Pidgey (from about 3 purchased roasted whole Pidgeys) 
2 cups roasted red and yellow Bellsprouts, drained, patted dry, and coarsely chopped 
1 1/4 cups paper-thin slices Nidoran
1 1/2 cups (about) Red Wine Vinaigrette, recipe follows 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
24 butter Bulbasaurs (from about 3 large heads) 
1 (4-ounce) piece Clefairy, shaved with vegetable peeler

Toss the pokemon in a large bowl with enough vinaigrette to moisten. Season the Pidgey salad with salt and pepper, to taste.
Spoon the Pidgey salad into the Bulbasaur cups. Drizzle more vinaigrette over the salads. Sprinkle with the Clefairy shavings and serve.

Do-Ahead Tip: The Pidgey salad can be prepared 4 hours ahead and refrigerated. Just before serving, spoon the salad into the Oddish cups.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 7, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> *Italian Pidgey Salad in Bulasaur Cups
> *



Lmao Kitsune-chan!! 

Gonna make that tonight lol.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 7, 2007)

Pidgey don't have that much meat on them.....it's like eating a parakeet..O.O

Instead cook a Farfetch'd or if you want meat, roast a Stantler


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it'd be like quail, small and deliciously gamey.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Pidgey don't have that much meat on them.....it's like eating a parakeet..O.O
> 
> Instead cook a Farfetch'd or if you want meat, roast a Stantler



Pudgey Pidgey D:

I wouldn't want to eat a Fearow, though. That stuff'd be dry and stringy.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2007)

...... WHAT?^^^


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 7, 2007)

My local GameStop has reserved out pretty much all of its initial shipment of Diamond and Pearl. Pretty surprising, I know D/P is already the best selling DS game in Japan, but if things go well it could be in the US too. It seems Pokemon still is very popular, even if the craze died many years ago.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2007)

It still is.

Highschool especially.

People dont want to go around saying they like it cuz others think it is dead and will be made fun of, but it is still alive and well.

NEVER forget that.

Same thing with video games.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes! Can't wait to get my ass kicked by Japanese kids over Wi-Fi!


----------



## Cy (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe I should have reserved a copy...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 7, 2007)

My top 6:Swampert,Latias,Latios,Flame,Vapor,and Joltz.

hey,why not Pidgeotto Salad?Pidgeys are barely any bigger than a Caterpie.^

....Gotta watch out for Officer Jenny,though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2007)

Psh, I only go for Articuno meat, marinated in Entei blood. Nice 'n spicey.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 8, 2007)

......I preordered mine LONG ago, but now i gotta preorder the headset....


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2007)

It seems that Nintendo showed off a bit of Pokemon stuff at the GDC this week. The Webmaster of PokemonElite2000 was there and got these pics:





Notice the clock has been Switched to 12 hour, instead of 24 hour like in the Japanese version.



I believe these could indeed be the first shots of the English version. Everything is definitely looking great.

Once again, these images are thanks to .


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 8, 2007)

It does look good. I urge everyone to reserve a copy like I did cuz it will sell out like mad...

What's this about a headset?


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> What's this about a headset?




DS Lite Headset

Headset for the DS, can be used during WiFi Battles and Trades w/ your friends.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2007)

2shea, I'm gonna drive you mad with racial slurs.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> 2shea, I'm gonna drive you mad with racial slurs.



Haha, I highly doubt I'll mind, Happens all the time on ventrilo and xbox live xD. You'll most likely be hearing the same from me


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 8, 2007)

Force Palm and
Me First~~

yay some official move names---
instead of that horrid "wave guiding bomb" crap translation


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 8, 2007)

Me first?Who learns that?Toge-uh,drats I forgot again.T.T
Togetic's evolution.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 9, 2007)

Togekiss? 

Me First is Anticipate I believe...

Empoleon ftw. XD


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 9, 2007)

Togekiss!
That's what it was!!!
I still can't believe I forgot!
Empoleon?
Oh,I get it.Eevee's cousins.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 9, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Empoleon?
> Oh,I get it.Eevee's cousins.



No, it's the final evo of Pochama(Piplup). It comes from Emperor and Napoleon.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2007)

2Shea said:


> No, it's the final evo of Pochama(Piplup). It comes from Emperor and Napoleon.



No shit.

Well, I guess this name is passable/


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> No shit.
> 
> Well, I guess this name is passable/



Haha yes I figured most people knew, just apparently this guy didn't.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh,my bad.
It sounds like eevee's evos though,if you think about it.
E=Espeon,M=Umbreon,P=vaporeon,O=Vaporeon again,L=Jolteon,and then the "eon".


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2007)

....dude

The names don't start with those letters, it sounds farfetch'd.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 11, 2007)

The other 2 english names of the final starter evolutions are Torterra and Infernape. And Mukkuhawk = Staraptor.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 11, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ....dude
> 
> The names don't start with those letters, it sounds farfetch'd.



I know, I'm just showing that the letters are in the same place.
Nice pun,though.^

Stunky?


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2007)

Although I HATE pokemon Anime/ manga.... I am super-addicted to the games.. I just can't help it.....
looking frward to ts release


----------



## Cy (Mar 11, 2007)

Stunky.... Thats probably the worst pokemon name ever... The rest I can live with (even Empoleon...), but I don't think there's any worse pokemon names then that...

Staraptor is an ok name, though. I mean, I'm pretty sure I've heard certain hawks referred to as raptors before...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 11, 2007)

The poor pokemon...my pokemon are all getting nicknames.^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 11, 2007)

All my pokemon are getting nicknames anyway....but I do like Torterra
sound like you're saying "terror" mixed in with "torture"


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 12, 2007)

I might name mine after the japanese names...Or Freddy and Jason since I already have Chukie.^


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> All my pokemon are getting nicknames anyway....but I do like Torterra
> sound like you're saying "terror" mixed in with "torture"



Shall we have our pok?mon... mate?


----------



## dilbot (Mar 12, 2007)

Infernape sounds like something a p*d*p**** would do to a child....

let me infernape you! probably because the "nape" rhymes with rape


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 12, 2007)

My,my,these names are something else..O.O


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2007)

dilbot said:


> Infernape sounds like something a p*d*p**** would do to a child....
> 
> let me infernape you! probably because the "nape" rhymes with rape


That's probably because your mind makes that link all too easily.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 12, 2007)

who'd be the strongest of the final start evolutions, empoleon, torterra, or infernoape?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 12, 2007)

It depends on their stats and their moves.Well,actually,it kinda depends on the trainer in a way.Use their moves wisely and you're good to go.
Use 'em wrongly and you could get whooped.(Unless it's a level 3 )


----------



## Cy (Mar 12, 2007)

Empoleon learns crap moves (though some tms and hms could help it alot) and ground doesn't really give Torterra any advantages over grass other then the ability to pwn electrics and rocks a bit more and loses weakness to poison, while in return losing resistence to water and grass and getting 4x weakness to ice (with ice and water being common types). Infernape probably has the best types and attacks, but in the end I would say Empoleon is the best mostly because you don't find a lot of good special attackers in the game and the disadvantage of crap moves can be removed by using Tms and Hms. Plus steel tends to be a pretty useful type.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 12, 2007)

I like the pnguin!!!
Im a penguin fanatic and that will be the only pokemon ill care about


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 12, 2007)

The water/steel one is most easy to use because of it's type but my favorite is the grass one cause it looks cool . The fire ape is just an ugly blaziken IMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2007)

Infernape is the best pokemon with attacks.

It even says in all strategy guides, the fire starter pokemon is the strongest of the 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Infernape is the best pokemon with attacks.
> 
> It even says in all strategy guides, the fire starter pokemon is the strongest of the 3.



Try not to pay much attention to Shion, people. He still has much to learn in terms of pokemon.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going for an Empoleon.. i like penguins and the Steel type is making me want it as my starter...

movepool doesn't matter much to start the game... it only matters to me when i start breeding and fighting with other people...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2007)

Makinf Empoleon water/steel makes it weak.

Fire pokemon can now attck normally with their attacks and are able to do damage.

kinda why i dont like it....

The name is cool though!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2007)

And the reason that someone would want to use a fire-attack versus Empoleon is?..


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Makinf Empoleon water/steel makes it weak.
> 
> Fire pokemon can now attck normally with their attacks and are able to do damage.
> 
> ...



so.. yeah... it just "balances" against fire... BUT

it balances as well against grass AND

gains resistance to psychic, ghost, normal, and all the other steel resistances...

it gains the weakness of all steel to ground and fighting but i can deal with that...

oh.. and it nullifies poison...


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Makinf Empoleon water/steel makes it weak.
> 
> Fire pokemon can now attck normally with their attacks and are able to do damage.
> 
> ...



Every single ice/water pokemon is like that.

 If you count the weaknesses the ape being fire/fightings has more weaknesses and doesn't resist any one element like how the water one resists poison. (hello TOXC)


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2007)

True, true........

So.............. will voice chat work on the mic. on my ds?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Shall we have our pok?mon... mate?



We are so battling as soon as the game comes out...
too bad i can't import my Japanese pokemon into the US version :amazed 
hence why I didn't train them too much

My Lanturn will own you


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought it was possible^^^

That sucks for you man....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 12, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> We are so battling as soon as the game comes out...
> too bad i can't import my Japanese pokemon into the US version :amazed
> hence why I didn't train them too much
> 
> My Lanturn will own you



it is possible... well... i think not directly... but by trading and trading you can do it XD...

that's why the multi languaje Dex entries are there ...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 12, 2007)

lol.nice sig blind itachi.^
If Empoleon isn't as strong as I hope it will be,I'm putting my 4-man squad on my ds.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2007)

D/P Video from GDC:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7QItJL0ee0

Battle Rev. Video from GDC:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7QItJL0ee0
_Both Courtesy of PE2k._

Everything's looking great so far. We get D/P in about a month, and Battle Rev. on June 25, and I can tell people are getting excited, thread activity has shot up  lol


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes,but a month is soooo far away...


----------



## Shiron (Mar 13, 2007)

2Shea said:


> D/P Video from GDC:
> English Shukaku
> 
> Battle Rev. Video from GDC:
> ...


Hmm, D/P comes out in about a month? Awesome, didn't know it was so close already.  I think I should be able to keep myself busy with FFXII, among other things, until then.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 13, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Hmm, D/P comes out in about a month? Awesome, didn't know it was so close already.  I think I should be able to keep myself busy with FFXII, among other things, until then.



Indeed, April 22nd. I recommend you reserve


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2007)

Imma spank you all with Megahorn.

HERACRO~


----------



## Nico (Mar 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Imma spank you all with Megahorn.
> 
> HERACRO~



Imma a Metagross so I use Explosion. And don't you dare use Endure. 


......

I have not planned to reserve for the game yet. Though I have not find it necessary yet.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 13, 2007)

Is April 22nd the release date for America or Europe?


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 13, 2007)

America, Europe is most likely mid to late summer.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 13, 2007)

2Shea said:


> America, Europe is most likely mid to late summer.



 Hmpf...i should have known that...
Why do they need to translate the game into German? I (and many other) can reade English.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

I just got Nintendo DS for early birthday present! 
Too bad I still need to wait so long for D/P. ;_;


----------



## Hentai (Mar 13, 2007)

Suikka said:


> I just got Nintendo DS for early birthday present!
> Too bad I still need to wait so long for D/P. ;_;



Wich one are you going to buy Diamond or Perl?
I like Diamond. Besides, the Diamond Pokemon looks cooler than the Perl one.


----------



## Suikka (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm gonna buy Pearl because my friend will buy Diamond. 
Trading ftw =D


----------



## Hentai (Mar 13, 2007)

Suikka said:


> I'm gonna buy Pearl because my friend will buy Diamond.
> Trading ftw =D



Oh, good. So you can also switch if you want to.


Hm, are they going to release a third game, like Smaragd?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 13, 2007)

Kyuubi (no Youko) said:


> Oh, good. So you can also switch if you want to.
> 
> 
> Hm, are they going to release a third game, like Smaragd?


They probably will, but I don't think there's any actual confimation on that. If they do, since they're seeming to be sticking with the gemstone thing for Diamond and Pearl, I'm guessing the third one would be something like Pokemon Amethyst or Pokemon Topaz or something like that.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 13, 2007)

Hope they do.I hope theymove like inCrystal version.
Sorry about my space mistakes...I don't have a spacebar anymore..


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2007)

PAL release will be in June, if Wiki can be trusted.

Not that I care, Harvest Mood DS EU has yet to be released. I'll just import D/P.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 13, 2007)

Who plays Harvest Moon here?!I like that game.Don't kill me please.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2007)

I love me some Harvest Moon, have ever since it came out for the SNES. Going to borrow the DS version tomorrow.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Who plays Harvest Moon here?!I like that game.Don't kill me please.



I play it. It's fun nice break from all the blood and gore.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah,my friend got me hooked on it.Loved it.You know on the girl version you can do the moonwalk.I don't know about the boy version..


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 13, 2007)

harvest moon.

i never played that in my life.

I usually play SF or platformer fighting games etc.

is it THAt good?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah.^In my opinion it is.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 14, 2007)

Despite how great of a game Harvest Moon is, this is indeed a Pokemon discussion. So lets get back on topic.


Anyway, Serebii has been releasing the English names like crazy, if you haven't seen any of them yet I suggest you check it out:


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Despite how great of a game Harvest Moon is, this is indeed a Pokemon discussion. So lets get back on topic.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Serebii has been releasing the English names like crazy, if you haven't seen any of them yet I suggest you check it out:



Combine Harvest Moon and Pokemon and you have Monster Rancher.

And the names are just becoming profusely retarded.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2007)

Luxray is decent!!

But you know, if you knew Japanese, you'd think the original JP names were retarded too 

OMG "Combee" hahaha
It reminds me of a car


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2007)

Holy shit @ how fucking bad these names are. I thought Turtwig [excuse me, TURDwig] sounded...but holy fucking asscapading dog shit, these people who created these names NEED to be fired. Period.

Just...Infernape? More like...Infantrape.

Holy shit @ the fact the names can be changed from corny names to bad names.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2007)

honchkrow "sounds" ok, but when you write it out, it looks like a mess

Hippowdon -... what?!

It seems Nintendo Pokemon namers have been looking at slang dictionaries for this generation of Pokemon names.

(Sure there may be other name roots, but too good to pass up)

Dainose = Probopass
Combination of Probo and compass
Probo: A pro at being a hobo
Reason: .....

Donkarasu = Honchkrow
Combination of Honch and crow
Honch: A short term that could be used in place of dude, man, or boi.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2007)

They're all retarded.

Yay for renaming pokemon.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 14, 2007)

This 4th Generation Naming isn't great.  The only decent ones are the Eevee evolution names and the ones that stick to the Japanese with some changes like Buizel.  I'm still going monkey again, but I like naming my Pokemon so I will most likely stick to doing that.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2007)

I actually had high hopes to naming my Eteboth Bipom in English....it woulda made sense...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2007)

XD

I'm not adding any D/P pokemon to my team, besides Empoleon, maybe. Lapras, Blastoise or Empoleon... Which to pick.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> XD
> 
> I'm not adding any D/P pokemon to my team, besides Empoleon, maybe. Lapras, Blastoise or Empoleon... Which to pick.



Lanturn~~
you get both elec and water and high HP like Lapras
With less weaknesses than Empolean


----------



## Seany (Mar 14, 2007)

Meh most names are ok with me. I thought Pochama's name was gonna be kept as it was though. That's what i read anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Lanturn~~
> you get both elec and water and high HP like Lapras
> With less weaknesses than Empolean



True, but the tetrasorb of Lapras is nice. And Lapras can do electric attacks. xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dainose = Probopass
> Combination of Probo and compass
> Probo: A pro at being a hobo
> Reason: .....



Probo from "probocide" (well.. i don't know if it's the same word in english than in spanish)

it's a nose... BUT... it a nose like an Elephant's one.. or a Tapir... maybe a pig... and this Nosepass evo doesn't have a "probocide" :S... it just have a big nose.. not an extension of the upper lip... or it has


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 14, 2007)

Heh,these names are really....well,crazy....I need to get me a Lanturn.Sounds likea good pokemon...

................heehee.Pokesprites^^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> True, but the tetrasorb of Lapras is nice. And Lapras can do electric attacks. xD



But you can whip Lanturn out when someone does Thunder on your Lapras...oooooh

btw, probopass comes from proboscis + compass


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 14, 2007)

Just looked at allteh names...Purugly?Poor neko...
Fukamaru....O.O"


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 14, 2007)

they have new names of pokemon on serebii now.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 14, 2007)

Right now?!
*runs over to Serebii.net*


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 14, 2007)

they have around 2 new names every day, I think the whole list is new named. Ill post it here.

link.



So..... i have my team.... you guys wanna rate it?

(get out of here shalashaska)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 15, 2007)

Bad names have their origins too
(i was bored)

Turtwig = turtle + twig
Grotle = grove + turtle
Torterra = tortoise + terra
Chimchar = chimp + char
Monferno = monkey + inferno
Infernape = inferno + ape
Piplup = peep peep + plump + plop
Prinplup = prince + plump + plop
Empoleon = emperor + napoleon
Starly = starling + baby
Staravia = starling + avian
Staraptor = starling + raptor
Bidoof = beaver + doof
Bibarel = beaver
Kricketot = cricket + tot
Kricketune = cricket + tune
Shinx = shiny + lynx
Luxio = lux + lion
Luxray = lux + x-ray
Budew = flowerbud + dew
Roserade = rose + masquerade
Cranidos = cranium +
Rampardos = rampard +
Shieldon = shield + don (dinosaur suffix)
Bastiodon = bastion + don (dinosaur suffix)
Burmy = bagworm + wormy + baby
Wormadam = bagworm + madam
Mothim = moth + him
Combee = honeycomb + combine + bee
Vespiquen = vespa + queen
Pachirisu + pacchipacchi (electric crackling) + risu (squirrel)
Buizel = bouy + weasel
Floatzel = float + weasel
Cherubi = cherub + ruby + cherry
Cherrim = cherry
Shellos = shell + less (loss)
Gastrodon = gastropod + don
Ambibom = ambidextrous (or just Latin word ambus) + pom (palm)
Drifloon = drift + balloon
Drifblim = drift + blimp
Buneary = bunny + ear
Lopunny = lop + bunny
Mismagius = mischievous + magus
Honchkrow = honcho + crow
Glameow = glam + meow
Purugly = purr + ugly
Chingling = onomatopoeia for wind chime noise + -ling (dim. suffix)
Stunky = stunk + stinky + skunk
Skuntank = skunk + tank
Bronzor = bronze + mirror
Bronzong = bronze + gong (noise that bells make *not actual gong)
Bonsly = bonsai + sly + lie + baby
Mime Jr. = mime + junior
Happiny = happy + baby + mini
Chatot = chat + parrot + a lot
Spiritomb = spirit + tomb
Gible = gabugabu + nibble
Gabite = gabugabu + bite
Garchomp = gabugabu + chomp
Munchlax = munch + lax
Riolu = Lucario's name spelled in reverse
Lucario = LUKARIO ~ OIRAKULE ~ oracle
Hippopotas = hippo + pot
Hippowdon = hippo + powder + don
Skorupi = scorpion + baby
Drapion = dora (tiger) or dragon + scorpion
Croagunk = croack + gunk
Toxicroak = toxic + croak
Carnivine = carni (prefix for meat) + vine
Finneon = fin + neon
Lumineon = luminous + neon
Mantyke = manta ray + tyke
Snover = snow + cover
Abomasnow = abominable snowman + snow
Weavile = evil + weasel
Magnezeon = magnet + zone
Lickilicky = repetition of lick
Rhyperior = Rhydon + superior
Tangrowth = Tangela + growth
Electivire = Electabuzz (electricity) + wire (also note "active wire" pun)
Magmortar = magma + mortar
Togekiss = toge (spike) + kiss
Yanmega = yan (dragonfly) + mega
Leafeon = leaf + eon
Glaceon = glace + glacier + eon
Gliscor = glide + scorpion
Mamoswine = mammoth + swine
Porygon-Z = Porygon Z (last unit)
Gllade = gallantry + blade
Probopass = proboscis + compass
Dusknoir = dusk + noir (black)
Froslass = frost + lass
Rotom = motor backwards
Uxie = yakushii (knowledge) + pixie
Mesprit = mens (mind) + sprite
Azelf = azure + elf + self
Dialga = diamond + gaaa (roaring noise)
Palkia = pearl + kyaa (roaring noise)
Heatran = heat + transferrence (??)
Regigigas = regi (King) + gigantic
Giratina = guilottine + girasol
Cresseria = crescent
Phione = clione + Fiore (location in Ranger)
Manaphy = mana (energy) + phy ( Fiore referrence)
Darkrai = dark + kurai (dark in Jpn)
Shaymin = shy + mi (seed in JPN)
Arceus = aru (a certain) + arc + zeus
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 15, 2007)

being bored is no excuse for that level of nerd >O


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 15, 2007)

Lickilicky has to be one of the silliest and ridiculous ever. Out of all starters, Chimchar seems to be the best one, thought still not really thought out good. Use of char again is a little iffy though don't really mind. But the use of inferno twice is kinda annoying. They should just call the final stage Sinian (Incinerate + simian). Or perhaps Pyrape would sound better?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 15, 2007)

Dang,that's alot.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 15, 2007)

You guys are stressing too much over all of these names. Less name complaints, and more matchup analysis, movesets, combos, and top tier Pokemon list, gogogo.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 15, 2007)

Combo?Latias that knows Solarbeam vs. Groudon.Easy win.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2007)

Umm... Try Surf. With a Lapras.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Bad names have their origins too
> (i was bored)
> 
> Turtwig = turtle + twig
> ...



They really suck.

Why des the US have to go and completely KILL all the names?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2007)

Because the Japanese names are retarded in their own aspect?

Dusknoir isn't _that_ bad, though.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd rather have the japanese....
Shalashaska,did you draw your avi and siggy?The textures are cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2007)

No man, I wish I had the talent to draw them. They're from the fantastic manga call BECK: Mongolian Chop Squad.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 15, 2007)

that looks like a cop with the bald head.^^
lol,im female...

Wait a minute,the bald-headed huy reminds me of a Ghost Hunter Im friends with.O.O


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune, I award you the title of World's Biggest Nerd.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 15, 2007)

"Lickilicky"


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 15, 2007)

And in the next-gen Pokémon games, there will be a Porygon-GT...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 15, 2007)

Or vb porygon update


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> that looks like a cop with the bald head.^^
> lol,im female...
> 
> Wait a minute,the bald-headed huy reminds me of a Ghost Hunter Im friends with.O.O



He's not a cop. =p


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh,sorry.I keep thinking people with bald heads are cops.
....Is he a criminal?!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2007)

No, he's a musician. =p


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 16, 2007)

WHAT?!I can't even tell people of my own clan apart from criminals!
He write the blues?
I wonder what the newest game will be...


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 16, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> WHAT?!I can't even tell people of my own clan apart from criminals!
> He write the blues?
> I wonder what the newest game will be...



I'm not sure if he's that guy from beck since i saw it allmost a year ago (i think it's the bald guy who burned a guy's guitar in a concert and humilliated him) but if that's him then he's a rocker.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 17, 2007)

Lord,I'm way off today...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 17, 2007)

Perhaps it'd be better if we stopped straying from the thread subject, yes? How 'bout something more productive like complaining on how ridiculous the names are? Well only kidding, but still.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 17, 2007)

Let's see....uh,which name is crazier: Purugly or Bibarrel?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 17, 2007)

Both are retard. 

Names have declined over the year. :/


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

107 more new Pokemon?!

I'll never be a pokemon master.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah,and all your moneygoes down the drain for those pokeballs...
Drats...everyone has green....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2007)

Pokeballs?

Heh, I only use the standard ones, the rest can blow me. Not worth the money.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 17, 2007)

Meh, it's not like money is hard to get lol, just as long as you don't lose a bunch.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2007)

I always feel that pokemon jump out of the Ultra's and Greats too fast. So I ditched them in favour of Master and regular.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 17, 2007)

All the pokeballs except for reg and master look terrible.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2007)

I dunno, the luxury and time balls look quite nice, too.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 17, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Meh, it's not like money is hard to get


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 17, 2007)

I always liked the dive ball and net ball.One of those little pokeballs captured Kyogre and a Lapras...wait,not Lapras...well they nearly caught Latios's crazy ole self.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 17, 2007)

Time balls and dive balls look good imo. On a sidenote just lvling a team up to 100 would nail you 999.999 x2-3 so i don't understand how anyone can say money is a problem .


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 17, 2007)

At the beginning of the game it can be a hassle with just a little 5-year old....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2007)

My truly trained lvl 90's > nublet lvl 100's.


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm going to pick Turtwig!^^ How about you guys?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 17, 2007)

Lunar88 said:


> I'm going to pick Turtwig!



That's funny.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Mar 17, 2007)

im going to pict turtwig also


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 17, 2007)

Pochama for me.^^Always the water type^^


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

Turtwig too.

First time I won't be picking the fire type.


----------



## Seany (Mar 17, 2007)

Pochama all the way.


----------



## Cy (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm probably going Pochama. I've tried Turtwig, but its so slow.... Plus most enemies in the game seem to be phys types.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

I wonder if this game is going to be 3D?
That would be so awsome! If it was 3D then I'm totally buying it. 
But first, I have to buy a new DS because the screen cracked on the top. D:
Accidentally dropped it once. How clumsy of me.​


----------



## Liengod (Mar 17, 2007)

Based on the screenshots its 3D I believe. I can't really tell. It seems like Final Fantasy 3 DS graphics.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

Awsome. >x3
FF3 for DS rocks! 
Once those games are released I'm going to get Pokemon Diamond & take Piplup as my first Pokemon. ​


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 17, 2007)

.... nice.

yeah, the graphics will not really be in 3-d, pretty much like 2 and a half-d. 

Like you said, pretty much like FF3 graphics, but a bit more enhanced.

I saw a commercial today about it, they should have made it more interesting......


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

I think I saw a screen shot on Wikipedia. And it was 2D. D:​


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 17, 2007)

Just watch for yourself:
trailer

Its sort of half 2d, half 3d. Which I believe works out quite nicely and preserves the Pokemon feel.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Just watch for yourself:
> Link removed
> 
> Its sort of half 2d, half 3d. Which I believe works out quite nicely and preserves the Pokemon feel.



lol. You're right  I only saw the battle. It's 2D/3D ish. 

This is the screenshot I saw. 
​


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 17, 2007)

What the hell is up with the tiny text!  Are you trying to be "different" or something?  It makes my eyes hurt.

Anyway the 2D/3D is good, I'm excited.

Edit:  It's been brought to my attention that the pokemon in that gif in a pervert.


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 17, 2007)

I can see it perfectly. D:​


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

Grrrr,I hate Scizors...Lugias too.Wait till I find me a lugia and scizor...those pokemon are gonna become extinct like Kabuto and Aerodactyl!


----------



## Cy (Mar 18, 2007)

You dare to dis the almighty Lugia, one of the most powerful tanks in existence? I challenge you to a duel to the death!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 18, 2007)

The region that you explore is 3D and your character is somewhat 2Dish.  The battles are 2D, but they are more like the cartoon than just pixels and the reason for the Scizor's buldging is because Female and Male sprites differ in D/P.  I know because I own the game in Japanese


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 18, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> The region that you explore is 3D and your character is somewhat 2Dish.  The battles are 2D, but they are more like the cartoon than just pixels and the reason for the Scizor's buldging is because Female and Male sprites differ in D/P.  I know because I own the game in Japanese



Well so do I, its no big deal xD

Plus you can find that out on any Pokemon fansite


----------



## Key (Mar 18, 2007)

I heard 25% of the people that plays pokemon are kids and under the age of12 and 15% are ages from 16 and up, with the other 40% are Fat overweight kids that likes to lvl their pokemon to lvl 99. While the last 20% are people that believes that pokemon is their hero.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Grrrr,I hate Scizors...Lugias too.Wait till I find me a lugia and scizor...those pokemon are gonna become extinct like Kabuto and Aerodactyl!



That's just because you are a sucky trainer.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm...this game sounds exciting. I guess I will try it out. Have only played Pokemon Red and Silver before.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

Cy said:


> You dare to dis the almighty Lugia, one of the most powerful tanks in existence? I challenge you to a duel to the death!


Alright then,buddy.Let's duel!!!^^


Shalashaska said:


> That's just because you are a sucky trainer.



Heeeeyyy,I don't suck.I challenge you to a duel,too!If you can battle other people nationally on Pokemon Pearl,you'll be my first opponent!!!


----------



## Seany (Mar 18, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Grrrr,I hate Scizors...Lugias too.Wait till I find me a lugia and scizor...those pokemon are gonna become extinct like Kabuto and Aerodactyl!



You won't wanna battle me then. I'm a Scizor lover >D


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

O.O
S-scizor l-lover?!
Gosh dangit,hold on the other battles!
Lone Uchiha,time to battle!Come on with that evil army of evil Scizors!!!!
To the battlefield!^^


----------



## Shadow Blade (Mar 18, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Lickilicky has to be one of the silliest and ridiculous ever. Out of all starters, Chimchar seems to be the best one, thought still not really thought out good. Use of char again is a little iffy though don't really mind. But the use of inferno twice is kinda annoying. They should just call the final stage Sinian (Incinerate + simian). Or perhaps Pyrape would sound better?



I agree on the Lickylicky remark (most stupid name I've ever seen) but Pyrape? Sounds cool, but Nintendo wouldn't like it XD


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 18, 2007)

Lone Uchiha said:


> You won't wanna battle me then. I'm a Scizor lover >D



I prefer Heracross.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Heeeeyyy,I don't suck.I challenge you to a duel,too!If you can battle other people nationally on Pokemon Pearl,you'll be my first opponent!!!


Psh, if I get serious you don't stand a chance.

Lapras > Vaporeon


Oreogasm said:


> I prefer Heracross.


As do I.


----------



## Seany (Mar 18, 2007)

who said i had an  army?, i only need one scizor 

i love both scizor and heracross =o


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

Heracross is a better sweeper than Pinsir. D:


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 18, 2007)

It's all about tTar kids.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

Pity that his ability fucks up everyone that's not Sandslash.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

Who said I was gonna use a Vaporeon?^^
Guess this'll be one serious battle then,eh?
Lapras....water..okay,so I will send out Latios....or Latias...


Your one scizor's not gonna take me down _that_ easily!After that battle those months ago,I have played Shikamaru and powered up my team! 
Let the battles.........


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 18, 2007)

I believe Shalashaska and I have first battle lol, that challenge was issued a while ago xD


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

Fine.....Me and Scizor Lover up there will battle instead.You ready,Scizor Lover?!*throws pokeball*
How about 2-on-2 battle?
*trows another pokeball*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Who said I was gonna use a Vaporeon?^^
> Guess this'll be one serious battle then,eh?
> Lapras....water..okay,so I will send out Latios....or Latias...
> 
> ...


Nub, we don't use legendaries.


2Shea said:


> I believe Shalashaska and I have first battle lol, that challenge was issued a while ago xD


Damn straight, son!


VaporOfTheStars said:


> Fine.....Me and Scizor Lover up there will battle instead.You ready,Scizor Lover?!*throws pokeball*
> How about 2-on-2 battle?
> *trows another pokeball*


At least Scizor can Baton Pass.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't use legendaries.I do.^^Besides they're not that legendary...least not in Alto Mare....

Baton Pass...Hmmmm....tricky...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

Lati@s are legendaries.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, in the NF Tournament League, Legendaries are banned, cause they are for teh nubs.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

We'd have to have two different leagues, though. Competition-Class and Favourites-Class.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

Well,crap.They're banned?That means only Swampert and Flareon...Time to train!
Oh,well,at lest I can work something out with Catrio and Breeon....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

Venusaur > Swampert


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 18, 2007)

Dang Vapor, 2/3 of your team was legendaries.  Also, this might be a nube question but, what's the point of moves like baton pass and foresight?  I've been playing since Yellow and I don't see the point in having them in a moveset.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

Baton Pass allows one to transfer stat-altering moves (Swords Dance, Calm Mind) to a different pokemon, as simply switching them results in a loss of the aforementioned stat-moves. For example, you could have one pokémon use Calm Mind a few times, then Baton Pass them to Alakazam who can then sweep more effectively.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

Flareon > Venosaur >

I know that sucks....I'm looking at my pokemon book right now to find some good substitutes.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

Lapras > Vaporeon + Flareon + Jolteon


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 18, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Lapras > Vaporeon + Flareon + Jolteon



QFMFT. No offense to anyone, but I hate the Eeveeloutions.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 18, 2007)

Even Espeon and Umbreon?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

Shalashaska,Jolteon's an electric type.It rules your Lapras.>
Besides,you touch my little vaporeon and I'll put Chukie on you!!!
Chukie fights with an iron fist and a passion.^^


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 18, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Even Espeon and Umbreon?



Well I don't straight up despise any of them, and I would say that I like Espeon and Umbreon better than the original three, I just hate how alot of people believe they are the be all end all ultimate.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

2Shea said:


> QFMFT. No offense to anyone, but I hate the Eeveeloutions.


I like two of them.


QBnoYouko said:


> Even Espeon and Umbreon?


Those two are on my team/


VaporOfTheStars said:


> Shalashaska,Jolteon's an electric type.It rules your Lapras.>
> Besides,you touch my little vaporeon and I'll put Chukie on you!!!
> Chukie fights with an iron fist and a passion.^^


...such a nub. Lapras can easily overcome type-weaknesses. Not to mention with Jolteon's low physical stats, I can simply Body Slam you into oblivion. 8D


2Shea said:


> Well I don't straight up despise any of them, and I would say that I like Espeon and Umbreon better than the original three, I just hate how alot of people believe they are the be all end all ultimate.


I like Espeon and Umbreon. The fact is that Umbreon is just one of the best tanks in the game, not to mention being able to Mean Look+Baton Pass.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 18, 2007)

Ah I see. So what do you guys think of the new ones, Leafeon and Glaceon?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

Fugly was my first impression.

Leafeon can be used as an effective Physical Sweeper/Sponge, going by stats. Pity it's movepool won't be too good and it's HP sucks.

Glaceon is... meh. Good stats in Sp. Att, Sp. Def and Def, but it's not really anything special. Not to mention ugly as HELL.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

But it can't take me down without me giving it one heck of a thunderbolt combined with Quick Claw and type advantage!Then when Joltz is out,I'll send out Chukie and finnish it off.>

I like Glaceon and Leafia.One,they're easy to draw.and Two,I think they're cute!^^


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> But it can't take me down without me giving it one heck of a thunderbolt combined with Quick Claw and type advantage!Then when Joltz is out,I'll send out Chukie and finnish it off.>
> 
> I like Glaceon and Leafia.One,they're easy to draw.and Two,I think they're cute!^^



You make it sound as if I only have one Pokemon. Lapras has enough Sp. Def and HP to make it through one attack, and you'd be retarded to put a Quick Claw on Jolteon.

And what the hell is a Chukie?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2007)

2Shea said:


> No offense to anyone, but I hate the Eeveeloutions.



I'm offended.  How can you not luv these cute lil guys?  Is your heart made of stone?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

Flareon, Espeon and Umbreon are awesome. The rest I don't care much for.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 18, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I'm offended.  How can you not luv these cute lil guys?  Is your heart made of stone?



Lmao 
--------


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2007)

2SHEA IS A ROCK TRAINER


----------



## Cy (Mar 18, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Alright then,buddy.Let's duel!!!^^



Fine. *2nd turn giant trunade, future fusion, overload fusion, Chimeratech Dragon with 14400 atk wins*

Unless you'd rather face a team of 6 Lugia.... I'd break my "no legendaries against non-computet" rule for that.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

Heck,I'll battle 12 Lugia if I get to use my Legendaries!
And what the heck-Yu gi oh?!I only have Rescue Cat,Zombie Tiger,Neo the magic swordsman,and like three more....

I know you have more than one pokemon,but my main target is that Lapras of yours.What's wrong with putting Quick Claw on Jolteon?!
And Chukie is my PikaCHU.^^


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 18, 2007)

Sadly despite your team... ever... I doubt you could defeat Shalashaska. Afterall, he's one of the very top trainers here.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, AFAIK, no one really uses Quick Claw as a held item since there are far better items like Leftovers, White Herb, etc.



Cy said:


> Fine. *2nd turn giant trunade, future fusion, overload fusion, Chimeratech Dragon with 14400 atk wins*
> 
> Unless you'd rather face a team of 6 Lugia.... I'd break my "no legendaries against non-computet" rule for that.


You know, it'd be a real shame if a Kuriboh was discarded from hand to reduce that damage to 0. Hell, even a Waboku would do in response to Trunade.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 18, 2007)

*sigh*I'm bored....I'm gonna go find a pokemon egg and put it in my sig with the other egg...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 19, 2007)

How does this Sceptile look?

EVson't fucking know them
Holding:Leftovers
Moves
Toxic
Leech Seed
Gigadrain
Substitute


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> How does this Sceptile look?
> 
> EVson't fucking know them
> Holding:Leftovers
> ...



The only problem i see is giga drain's PP.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 19, 2007)

Lol at putting Quick Claw on Jolteon. You do know a maxed out SPD EV Jolteon if I'm not mistaken is the fastest Pokemon in the game. The only Pokemon that is on the same plain as Jolteon when SPD is maxed out is Aerodactyl.

Jolteon vs. Aerodactly is a total 50/50 battle. It's OHKO on both side depending if Aero can do Earthquake or Jolteon do Thunderbolt first.

As for the Eevee evolutions, in my opinion the only good ones are Umbreon and Jolteon. To some extent Vaporeon and Espeon is okay, especially Espeon, because CM+BP is pretty damn good if you can set it up right.

But I can't help but giggle a bit still at the Quick Claw on Jolteon.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess if we can hook this through the internet in Diamond/Pearl, we can have an NF tourney  


I'd be glad to join in


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The only problem i see is giga drain's PP.



PP Ups?10char


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> PP Ups?10char



Yes but moves that originally have 5 pp can only be upped to 8 using a ppUP  unless that changed in D/P.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> I know you have more than one pokemon,but my main target is that Lapras of yours.What's wrong with putting Quick Claw on Jolteon?!
> And Chukie is my PikaCHU.^^


My Lapras can take your Jolteon out in one hit, your Jolteon can't say the same.


2Shea said:


> Sadly despite your team... ever... I doubt you could defeat Shalashaska. Afterall, he's one of the very top trainers here.


-flexes mightiness-


mystictrunks said:


> How does this Sceptile look?
> 
> EVson't fucking know them
> Holding:Leftovers
> ...


I'd rather use Sceptile as a Special Sweeper. His Speed and Sp. Attack are great. Here's the usual set-up for one:

Hold Item: Petaya Berry
Timid nature
EV's: 252 Sp Att, 252 Spd, 6 HP
HP Water/Fire/Other type that's not in your current team.
Crunch/Substitute
Dragon Claw
Leaf Blade

Or for a Toxistaller:

Hold Item:Leftovers
Timid nature
EV's: 252 HP, 129 Def, 129 Sp Def
Leech Seed
Toxic
Protect
Leaf Blade

This set-up could take out a Blissey in RSE.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Lol at putting Quick Claw on Jolteon. You do know a maxed out SPD EV Jolteon if I'm not mistaken is the fastest Pokemon in the game. The only Pokemon that is on the same plain as Jolteon when SPD is maxed out is Aerodactyl.


Actually, Ninjask takes the title of fastest Pokemon with a Spd base-stat of  160. Electrode is at second place with 140.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Jolteon vs. Aerodactly is a total 50/50 battle. It's OHKO on both side depending if Aero can do Earthquake or Jolteon do Thunderbolt first.


I prefer Aerodactyl, personally. And one can switch Jolteon for Manectric, but meh.


Duy Nguyen said:


> As for the Eevee evolutions, in my opinion the only good ones are Umbreon and Jolteon. To some extent Vaporeon and Espeon is okay, especially Espeon, because CM+BP is pretty damn good if you can set it up right.


Not to mention that Espeon's Sp. Att is higher than Zam's and nearly as fast.


Duy Nguyen said:


> But I can't help but giggle a bit still at the Quick Claw on Jolteon.


You and me both. XD


mystictrunks said:


> PP Ups?10char


See my previous reply to your post.


----------



## AmaterasuKage (Mar 19, 2007)

Even if this is already mention through one of the many pages of posts, how come certain stores give certain gifts/bonusses such as styluses or a holder?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2007)

Because they can.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 19, 2007)

It's also only if you preorder.

Roy Buchanan - Soul Dressing


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2007)

That was just... retarded.

Why don't they just make one with a Luxury Ball on the tip? Or even a plain Pokeball? At least that'd be awesome.


----------



## Cy (Mar 19, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Well, AFAIK, no one really uses Quick Claw as a held item since there are far better items like Leftovers, White Herb, etc.
> 
> You know, it'd be a real shame if a Kuriboh was discarded from hand to reduce that damage to 0. Hell, even a Waboku would do in response to Trunade.



Waboku is an ok card, but no one uses it anymore. Sure it stops damage for one turn, but it doesn't help you get rid of the opponent's monster. As for Kuriboh... You get banned from playing Yugioh forever for using that in a non-Yugi deck. Either that or your opponents laugh themselves to death. 

It was actually a fairly reliable combo until the latest ban list killed it.

Still trying to think up a good team... 

How's this for a Mukuhawk?
Item: 
EVs: Max attack, max speed, rest in hp
Personality: +speed, -SA
Somersault
InFight
Brave Bird
<insert last move>

Mukkuhawk has good attack and speed scores, but really bad defences. It could probably make a decent sweeper as long as your not using top tier pokemon.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 19, 2007)

How does this team look? rate it too please.


*Spoiler*: __ 




-*Typhlosion*
Thunderpunch
Flamethrower
Solar Beam
Sunny Day
-*Tyranitar*
Crunch
dragon dance
Earthquake
Stone Edge
-*Milotic*
Attract
Surf
Ice beam
Recover
-*Dusknoir*
Confuse Ray
Flash
Mean Look
Night Shade
-*Gengar*
haze
confuse ray
dark pulse
destiny bond
-*Electivire*
Cross Chop
Thunderpunch
Ice Punch
Low Kick




Dont make fun of me.... I know i dont have a rapid spin but....


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok rate my team:

Magikarp: Splash
Magikarp: Splash
Magikarp: Splash
Magikarp: Splash
Magikarp: Splash
Abra: Teleport


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 19, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Ok rate my team:
> 
> Magikarp: Splash
> Magikarp: Splash
> ...



My...my...god!

You will beat my ass!!! You are truly a formidable rival!!


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 19, 2007)

Come on guys, dont act gay.

I really need at least SOME help from the pros. Since this IS the d/p thread...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 19, 2007)

This year's pokemon attack list:*licks pen*
1)Scizor Lover's Scizor
2)Friend's Lugia
3)Shalashaska's Lapras....
Okay,sure,it can take my poor Joltz,but can it withstand....er,..that ice really makes it tricky....uh,...charizard would get whooped...*click*a Rai-ah,dangit!!!Freakin' legendaries are really pushin' my nerves!
Raichu?Pikachu?Manetric?Salamence?!Hoochakoko?!!?!?!
I don't think I enjoy Lapras anymore.T.T


----------



## Cy (Mar 19, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> This year's pokemon attack list:*licks pen*
> 1)Scizor Lover's Scizor
> 2)Friend's Lugia
> 3)Shalashaska's Lapras....
> ...



And then you get pwned by all three....


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't know about one and three,but I raised the Lugia so I know how to beat it.^^Flareon and Swampert both have a move advantage over it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 19, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> I don't know about one and three,but I raised the Lugia so I know how to beat it.^^Flareon and Swampert both have a move advantage over it.


 Lugia could 1HKO a flareon with hydro pump though.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah,it could.Which is why I have Swampert.^^If Flareon's Shadow Ball doesn't do the trick,then Rock Slide will have a nice effect on him.Lugia is a psychic Flying right?o.O


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is a video of the Diamond English demo from the GDC.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqRMDPG6nWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chas3265 (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks badass. I can't wait to be able to trade and battle online. Also the touch screen will be useful.


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 20, 2007)

June 25, only two months away. It sucks that almost everyone here will have the game by April 22nd and I still need to wait because they need to translate it in German/French (don't know if that's the exact reason it's taking so long, but it probably is). And I wish Play-Asia still shipped Pokemon to the EU *sigh*. Hope they'll atleast have the pre-order bonus in the EU, I want that stylus


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> How does this team look? rate it too please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Still too much Sweep, and you need to include things like items, EV's, natures, etc. And why did you put a Flash on Dusknoir? Screw that, why did you use Flash on ANY pokemon?


VaporOfTheStars said:


> This year's pokemon attack list:*licks pen*
> 1)Scizor Lover's Scizor
> 2)Friend's Lugia
> 3)Shalashaska's Lapras....
> ...


My Illiad > You. Badly.


Chas3265 said:


> That looks badass. I can't wait to be able to trade and battle online. Also the touch screen will be useful.


I just hate the fact that I need Fire Red to get an Arcanine.


Ketchup said:


> June 25, only two months away. It sucks that almost everyone here will have the game by April 22nd and I still need to wait because they need to translate it in German/French (don't know if that's the exact reason it's taking so long, but it probably is). And I wish Play-Asia still shipped Pokemon to the EU *sigh*. Hope they'll atleast have the pre-order bonus in the EU, I want that stylus


Just import it from another site. Or order it from . I work there and we're importing it. :3


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> you need to include things like items, EV's, natures, etc.



Geez you're really into this.  I'm not sure whether to be impressed, or mock you.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Geez you're really into this.  I'm not sure whether to be impressed, or mock you.



I'm impartial towards both, so feel free to do either. XD

I'm a geek as far as music and videogames go, though moreso than most in terms of music, and slightly less than some in terms of videogames. Mostly a Music Elitist, although working in a gamestore grants me some bragging rights, I guess.


----------



## Cy (Mar 20, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> I don't know about one and three,but I raised the Lugia so I know how to beat it.^^Flareon and Swampert both have a move advantage over it.



Who said it was your Lugia? Besides- it tanks enough that you need more then just type advantage once it gets going.



VaporOfTheStars said:


> Yeah,it could.Which is why I have Swampert.^^If Flareon's Shadow Ball doesn't do the trick,then Rock Slide will have a nice effect on him.Lugia is a psychic Flying right?o.O



Its a psychic flying. Bit it also can learn powerful water techs (anti flareon), and you can build an "annoyance" type lugia that will drain your moves pretty badly. Do you really think they can go against a properly tanked lugia with just non-stab type advantage?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 20, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Still too much Sweep, and you need to include things like items, EV's, natures, etc. *And why did you put a Flash on Dusknoir? Screw that, why did you use Flash on ANY pokemon?*
> 
> My Illiad > You. Badly.
> 
> ...



I put flash to make my Dusknoir an annoying pokemon.

Just a pokemon to weaken and lower attacks/stats


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I put flash to make my Dusknoir an annoying pokemon.
> 
> Just a pokemon to weaken and lower attacks/stats



Double team would have the exact same bonuses for you but it wouldn't dissapear once the opponent swiches his pokemon or it is KOd unlike flash. 
Plus all HM moves exept surf and fly kinda suck for battles.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 20, 2007)

Cy said:


> Who said it was your Lugia? Besides- it tanks enough that you need more then just type advantage once it gets going.
> 
> 
> Its a psychic flying. Bit it also can learn powerful water techs (anti flareon), and you can build an "annoyance" type lugia that will drain your moves pretty badly. Do you really think they can go against a properly tanked lugia with just non-stab type advantage?



I traded it to him because I didn't want it.I got it off of Gale Of Darkness.

I know it can learn water moves....Flareon can go down but that Shadow Ball isn't just for a Lugia...Swampert's Rock Slide will have a good effect on Lugia.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 21, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> I traded it to him because I didn't want it.I got it off of Gale Of Darkness.
> 
> I know it can learn water moves....Flareon can go down but that Shadow Ball isn't just for a Lugia...Swampert's Rock Slide will have a good effect on Lugia.



Shadow ball counts as a special and from what i remember flareon has much higher Attack than Sp attack so crunch or even bite (they both count as physical in D/P) would be better for it than shadow ball.

Also Lugia wouldn't even lose half of it's Hp from a rock slide used by a Swampert and it has recover meaning it can attack and recover infinatelty while facing a Swampert while Swampert can only take 2 or maybe 3 aeroblasts (3 if none of the first 2 criticals) . 

From the G/S days i remember that lugia has mad endurance. Only thing that would take around 50% was a blizard from a Mewtwo or a thunder from a Raikou so don't dismiss it's endurance that easilly or you'll learn the ugly way .


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2007)

Why not just use a TTar to take out that Logia,Crunch like mad.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh man, thanks for the video! Finally, the english version!


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Why not just use a TTar to take out that Logia,Crunch like mad.



Ttar can't 1shot lugia with either rock or dark atacks and lugia is faster and only has to use 1 (maybe 2 but it would be a surprise to me) water attack which he's weak against to counter him. Only way i see Ttrar win is lugia missing a hydro pump and him getting a critical in this new rock version crosschop attack he can use in D/P while holding a choise band.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 21, 2007)

llyod_aurion said:


> Oh man, thanks for the video! Finally, the english version!



No problem. I'll post more videos as they come everyone


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I put flash to make my Dusknoir an annoying pokemon.
> 
> Just a pokemon to weaken and lower attacks/stats


It's still fucking retarded.


Dreikoo said:


> Double team would have the exact same bonuses for you but it wouldn't dissapear once the opponent swiches his pokemon or it is KOd unlike flash.
> Plus all HM moves exept surf and fly kinda suck for battles.


Damn straight! Fly less so than Surf, seeing as you can still get killed by a Thunderdancer.


mystictrunks said:


> Why not just use a TTar to take out that Logia,Crunch like mad.


T-TAR CRUNCH 


2Shea said:


> No problem. I'll post more videos as they come everyone


Why not just supply us with the actual game? >.>


----------



## Cy (Mar 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Shadow ball counts as a special and from what i remember flareon has much higher Attack than Sp attack so crunch or even bite (they both count as physical in D/P) would be better for it than shadow ball.
> 
> Also Lugia wouldn't even lose half of it's Hp from a rock slide used by a Swampert and it has recover meaning it can attack and recover infinatelty while facing a Swampert while Swampert can only take 2 or maybe 3 aeroblasts (3 if none of the first 2 criticals) .
> 
> From the G/S days i remember that lugia has mad endurance. Only thing that would take around 50% was a blizard from a Mewtwo or a thunder from a Raikou so don't dismiss it's endurance that easilly or you'll learn the ugly way .



True. Also an annoyance style lugia would have moves such as fly, toxic, and recover, plus it has the ability pressure- Swampert would get 5 attacks at 90% accuracy and it can't heal, unlike lugia. And Flareon still sucks with shadow ball.



mystictrunks said:


> Why not just use a TTar to take out that Logia,Crunch like mad.



The TTar is fighting a lugia, not a logia. I think a logia could take at TTar in its sleep. 

I'm not sure how a properly tanked Lugia would fair, though?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2007)

Cy said:


> The TTar is fighting a lugia, not a logia. I think a logia could take at TTar in its sleep.
> 
> I'm not sure how a properly tanked Lugia would fair, though?



It muchly depends on the Ttar against it. With proper EV's, Nature and Crunch, it might be able to take out Lugia if the hax is with it. But that damned Legendary could probably survive at least one attack, unless it crits.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 21, 2007)

I think you can get Deoxy's by itself in Emerald,but Mew and Celebi are promo exclusives.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 21, 2007)

Crunch,you say?Alright I'll teach Flareon that.I'm keeping Shadow Ball,though.I like that move.^^


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 22, 2007)

Mew, Celebi and Deoxys in Emerald are only obtainable by going to events.  They gave out Mew in September at Toys R Us, Deoxys and Celebi at Pokemon Rocks America Events, I believe.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 22, 2007)

Hm, that sucks then. For some reason I thought that they might've been made available in other ways besides promo events and record mixing.


----------



## Roll (Mar 22, 2007)

Yay! I just pre-ordered my copy of Pearl!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Crunch,you say?Alright I'll teach Flareon that.I'm keeping Shadow Ball,though.I like that move.^^



You're going to FAIL massively in D/P. Flareon has shite Sp. Att.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 22, 2007)

But my Flareon's attack right now is very high,so it doesn't bother me that bad.All I'm really worried about is his defense. Besides,I'm not going to put that team on there until the tournament here starts.

I had told my friend about the mew at toys r us through e-mail,but he recieved it the next day...If anyone has mew I will happily trade them Celebi.I'll even trade it back so that I can get closer to filling up my pokedex...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

D/P are approaching.... 

Almost here!!!

I CANT BELIEVE IT!!!!

Anyone else as excited as me???


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2007)

Can't say I am.

Let them announce a GSC remake, _then_ I'll be giddy like a schoolgirl at an orgy.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

can someone give me a link to all the different Natures of pokemon and how to assign them?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2007)

Increase means +10%, decrease means -10%.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, that link really helped..... ALOT!

Another thing.... how do i get the pokemon to HAVE that nature? Do i need berries, or hatch it over and over again or something?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2007)

Natures are random.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

So i can hatch them over and over again til i get the nature I want basically? SWEET!

Ok, so here is my team. Please rate it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Typhlosion @ powerfull Herb
 modest nature
Thunderpunch
Flare Drive
Solar Beam
Sunny Day
-Tyranitar @ lonely nature
Crunch
dragon dance
Earthquake
Stone Edge
-Milotic @ mild nature
recover
Surf
Ice beam
confuse ray
-Dusknoir @ leftovers
Brave nature
Pain Split
Hypnosis
baton pass
Night Shade
-Gengar @ life orb
quiet nature
haze
Thunder
Shadow Ball
Will O wisp
-Elekible @ lonely nature
Cross Chop
Thunderpunch
Ice Punch
Low Kick




You guys wont make as much fun of me as last time I hope


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2007)

Still too much sweep, no Haze, Rapid Spin or Baton Pass. Also lacking much in Stat Boost. I suggest you try and find a replacement for T-tar, as he is more of a bother than a gain in most teams.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 23, 2007)

I knew you were gonna say that.... umm... how about this. I change Gengars confuse ray and give in with Haze.

Next Dusknoir's Brick break for Baton pass.

Hows that?


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 23, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Natures are random.



I don't care about natures.  Perhaps I should care, but I don't.  Damn Pokemon is fun because it's a game for little girls.  And now you have to go complicating things.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2007)

It's because I am Wanawacka!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't wait for D/P.I didn't preorder though....I think I should've...hmmm not many pokemon fans around here though...that sucks in a way...


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 24, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> I can't wait for D/P.I didn't preorder though....I think I should've...hmmm not many pokemon fans around here though...that sucks in a way...



I didn't think there were many around here, then I come to find out the first shipment is already completely reserved out  


But yeah, it sucks not having people who live around ya that play....but wait... D/P gets rid of that with the online trading and battling etc :amazed


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 24, 2007)

June is so far away...xD

Does anyone know a site where you can order the American Pokemon Pearl/Diamond and that ships to Europe. Play-Asia doesn't D:


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2007)

ToysNJoys.com?


----------



## Ketchups (Mar 24, 2007)

Oeh, sure seems tempting. It's going to cost around $60 if I want it shipped in 3-7 days. Not that expensive because that will be the European price too.  Somebody ordered from them before and know if they're reliable? I'm not that comfortable with ordering from sites I don't know.

PS: When I click to pre-order Diamond the description says Pokemon Pearl (Pre-Order) :S


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm glad I get to battle my best friend.^^And you guys.Y'all are some cool trainers.^^
Lol.I won't have to worry about preordering the game if the game store close by sells it.Almost nobody plays pokemon here either...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2007)

IMMA WHOOP ALL YO ASSES


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 24, 2007)

Europe doesn't get it until June?! Whoa, that's pretty harsh. I'm sorry for you...  It comes out in like 29 days here. I've mostly been playing Fire Emblems Blazing Sword and Path of Radiance again to pass the time.


----------



## Dave (Mar 24, 2007)

lol reserved it today


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey, Ketchup try the Gamestop site they ship internationally for $15 for every $75 purchase.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 24, 2007)

You could order from playasia if you're unsure if it's gonna be shipped correctly. It's the best game importing site out there .


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> You could order from playasia if you're unsure if it's gonna be shipped correctly. It's the best game importing site out there .



Read what he said....



			
				Ketchup said:
			
		

> Does anyone know a site where you can order the American Pokemon Pearl/Diamond and that ships to Europe. Play-Asia doesn't D:



Play-Asia isn't shipping the US Diamond and Pearl to Europe. Thats why he's looking for another place.



			
				Shalashaska said:
			
		

> IMMA WHOOP ALL YO ASSES


AHHH HELLLLL NAAA!!!!


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 24, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> IMMA WHOOP ALL YO ASSES



NOT IF I DO IT FIRST!!

(I probaly lose)


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 24, 2007)

Reckon you can do double-battles on the internet?Or is it resricted to just one-on-one?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> IMMA WHOOP ALL YO ASSES



Some people won't battle you. *cough*me*cough*

I KNOW you will beta me cuz I have been asking YOU for advice.

So it's pretty straight forward.



VaporOfTheStars said:


> Reckon you can do double-battles on the internet?Or is it resricted to just one-on-one?



You can.

It is possible


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 24, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Reckon you can do double-battles on the internet?Or is it resricted to just one-on-one?



Yeah you can.


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok you no knowing b*tches!
You can't double battle with wi-fi unless your talking about NB
wait you can't even do it with netbattle!


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol yes you can double battle on WiFi xD

From Serebii's D/P WiFi page:


> Battle
> 
> You can also pick battle...both Single and Double Battle. The battle is done exactly the same as normal. A Good way to test your skills.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 24, 2007)

runethe1st said:


> Ok you no knowing b*tches!
> You can't double battle with wi-fi unless your talking about NB
> wait you can't even do it with netbattle!


Uhh...yes you can DB on wifi....



2Shea said:


> Lol yes you can double batter on WiFi xD
> 
> From Serebii's D/P WiFi page:




This completely   runethe1st's quote ^^^.......


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 25, 2007)

Good,I love that type of battleing.
It'd be cool if Nintendo or somone came up with this contraption with 3-d pokemon so that it looks like they're real.And it has voice command.
Kinda like Dragon Drive but with pokemon D/P.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2007)

Those kind of graphics would be very hard to produce on the DS...^^^

Would be nice though...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 25, 2007)

Good point...hmmm...complicated graphics...
I want to do a tag-team so bad..and the Emerald trainers aren't the best tag-teamers so that doesn't help...


----------



## Lydiaaaa ~ (Mar 25, 2007)

I Cannot wait until i get the games, I am having one of the versions and my brother is having the other.
I'm still not sure which to choose.
Maybe Diamond :/


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 25, 2007)

Lydiaaaa ~ said:


> I Cannot wait until i get the games, I am having one of the versions and my brother is having the other.
> I'm still not sure which to choose.
> Maybe Diamond :/



If you don't know which version to get because you don't know what Pokemon is in what, here is the list.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2007)

Going by that list, Pearl has the nicer pokemon.


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm getting Pearl and my little brother is getting Diamond!^^


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 25, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> If you don't know which version to get because you don't know what Pokemon is in what, here is the list.



WTF, I got Diamond!!!!!

I want Salamence!!!!!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 25, 2007)

I like pearl because of the ice/dragon.^^
Would anyone here happen to have Mew,Ho-oh,Deoxys,or Jirachi?


----------



## Takezo (Mar 25, 2007)

i reserved both of them.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 25, 2007)

I've got Mew, Ho-Oh, and Deoxys. Not trading tho lol. Even tho I prolly won't even bring them over to D/P.


----------



## Takezo (Mar 25, 2007)

i dont got any of those ones but i got 2 luigias.


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 25, 2007)

I've got a Mew I might trade, but only for an equally rare pokemoneoxys, Lugia, Jirachi, or Celebi. Maybe, maybe a Ho-oh he's not as rare, but probably not.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't really care about legendaries, personally. Or catching pokemon in general. I usually catch one when it's either, a) rare enough to use as a trade, b) when I want it in my team of favourites or c) when I can use it as an HM slave.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone want to trade me a salamace or one of its pre-evolutions? Dont' have Emerald/Sapphire/Ruby and I'm only interested in Diamond.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 25, 2007)

Honestly I just want to battle with Diamon or pearl in my DS while battling over pokemon revoultion for wii! ( online ) ooo   ( you use the DS as a controller as well)


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 25, 2007)

pearl version is better over diamond. 

simply cuz of the weaknesses of pkm in pearl are less than diamond


----------



## Takezo (Mar 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone want to trade me a salamace or one of its pre-evolutions? Dont' have Emerald/Sapphire/Ruby and I'm only interested in Diamond.


i would give u a bagon


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> pearl version is better over diamond.
> 
> simply cuz of the weaknesses of pkm in pearl are less than diamond



Such a nub.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 25, 2007)

The only Pokemon in Pearl that I would want is Salamence and its pre-evolutions. I prefer Diamond because it has not only Scyther and Scizor, but it also has Aggron and its pre-evolutions.

Oh, and for the people who want the promo legendaries... you can check eBay. I saw some guys on there who're offering to load all of the Pokemon onto your cartridge if you send it in to them. It's probably through AR or something though, but if you really want it... it's there.

Oh, and that skunk Pokemon looks more interesting than that cat Pokemon.


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 25, 2007)

So has anyone heard any guarantees about the WiFi battles and trades actually coming to America, I know it's in Japan, but I've heard some rumors that they weren't going to do the same in the U.S. That would really suck...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 25, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> pearl version is better over diamond.
> 
> simply cuz of the weaknesses of pkm in pearl are less than diamond



I enjoy more of the exclusives in Diamond,over the ones in pearl. Scizor and Aggron.



About Wi-Fi: Shows wi-fi on the boxes in the NA commercials,that pretty much confirms it.


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 25, 2007)

Really! Awesome thx for the info Mystic! Whoo!


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 25, 2007)

Lmao there was never any reason for them to not include WiFi, or anywhere they said it may not be included. It would be just taking away pretty much the whole goodness of the game, they would never do that.

Plus all over the site and in the commercial it says WiFi, so thats a pretty big giveaway lol.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a celebi,I'll trade it for mew.=D


----------



## dragonbattousai (Mar 25, 2007)

Exclusives won't be a big deal with the versions since people over Wifi would trade anything for anything.  Trading two Sudowoodo's got me the other two starters I needed in my Japanese game.


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 25, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> I have a celebi,I'll trade it for mew.=D



What a coinsidience, I have a Mew and want to trade for a Celebi. _hint*hint_


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2007)

Are you guys gonna use the legendaries for Wifi?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 25, 2007)

you guys got it from japan diden't u when i get it ill kill u guys enflish name are on serebii.net


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 25, 2007)

Battle with legendaries on wifi?Maybe,but I can't here sadly....2/4 of my team's gone....


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Mar 25, 2007)

who called me a nobblet


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2007)

dude..... who are you talking to?^^

And please, spell correctly.

I could barely understand your first post....

Oh, and since you said you will beat us all, will you so kindly tell us your pokemon team?


----------



## Takezo (Mar 25, 2007)

do any of u got lvl 100's and how many?


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 25, 2007)

I have over 47 pkm lv 100.^^^

I plan on NOT using them for d/p either way.

I wanna start fresh with new pkm and new attacks for them.


----------



## Takezo (Mar 25, 2007)

i got 20. i mostly just trade,breed,and evolve.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 25, 2007)

I only have a handful of 100s

Charizard
Draginite
Tyranitar

All I need.


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 25, 2007)

That's true.^^^

I have Typhlosion, Milotic, Gengar.

All I need...... + 20 more.


----------



## Monkey D. Luffy (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't wait for this game to come out. I wish I didn't import Pearl. It took a few of the suprises away and I have the glitch pokes and a bunch of shinies stranded on Pearl with no way of transfering them.


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 25, 2007)

that really SUCKS.

Would you call that a waste of money?


----------



## FFLN (Mar 25, 2007)

I kept a majority of my Pokemon at level 50 mainly for the Battle Tower stuff. I don't think I have any level 100 Pokemon on the Advance cartridges.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 25, 2007)

47?!Holy Moly!
I only have 4,hopefully 6 before the tournament....


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 25, 2007)

D/P Will raise you pokemon to lvl 100 for e-battling purposes correct? Or was that just a rumour,otherwise I have a whole lot of training to do.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 25, 2007)

From what I've seen it raises it to 50, it may be some sort of setting tho, I'm not sure.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 25, 2007)

There's a setting for raisiong em to 50 for raising em to 100 and for battling with em at their current lvl whatever that is.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> D/P Will raise you pokemon to lvl 100 for e-battling purposes correct? Or was that just a rumour,otherwise I have a whole lot of training to do.



I save my rare candies for the very end.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I save my rare candies for the very end.



EV's > your rare candies.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 26, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> EV's > your rare candies.



I don't get it.  Please explain.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I don't get it.  Please explain.



Effort Values.


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 26, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> EV's > your rare candies.



Not when all the EV's are used up.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Not when all the EV's are used up.



That's a nub thing.


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> WTF, I got Diamond!!!!!
> 
> I want Salamence!!!!!


i wnat tyranitar


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 26, 2007)

Tyranitar?
You can get one off pokemon coloseum from chubby.^^
Or we could trade once I find it...


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 26, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> That's a nub thing.



How, explain? 

I been training my Lapras for a while and at lv.48 it stopped getting Effort Value Points.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 26, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Not when all the EV's are used up.


The same goes for when all your rare candies are used up. Not really seeing why you brought this of all things up...


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it even possible to get a pokeon to 100 with just candies? 

From my understanding that was only doable beacuse of the missingNo glich in R/B.

Each game only has a max of like 30 or so so that would mean storing candies from like 3 playthroughs in which time you could just beat the elite four over and over again and get the EVs too  .


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2007)

i think so mabey mabey not


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 26, 2007)

It's doable. At least it was in Emerald since it had the clone glitch.

@esca: Awesome Canti gif. Love that scene.


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2007)

i also love the song that goes with it!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 26, 2007)

well you can get more rare candy using a gameshark or actionreplay


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Mar 26, 2007)

True.Yeah,you can get lv.100 pokemon with rare candies.Just wait till they're on lv.99 and give them a candy.
Or just get a bunch of people to give you all their candy...


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 26, 2007)

Capacity said:


> well you can get more rare candy using a gameshark or actionreplay



Well if you're gonna cheat you might aswell create 6 lvl 100 shiny Mewtwos with your action replay  .

I was talking about 100% legit stuff only.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Is it even possible to get a pokeon to 100 with just candies?
> 
> From my understanding that was only doable beacuse of the missingNo glich in R/B.
> 
> Each game only has a max of like 30 or so so that would mean storing candies from like 3 playthroughs in which time you could just beat the elite four over and over again and get the EVs too  .



It wasn't meant for the candy glitch to happen though.

And yes, you are right.

It was doable because of the missingo glitch, but now since the action replay kicked in, things changed for cheaters.

Personally, I wouldn't cheat to get a pkm to lv 100.

I think it kills the game and pokemon when you do that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 27, 2007)

I have to admit I enjoy the clone glitches. I must have made 10 Lugias back in the day,and traded them to get my bad as Silver team.


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 27, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> It wasn't meant for the candy glitch to happen though.
> 
> And yes, you are right.
> 
> ...



Meh cheaters most likelly would suck and not know how to use their pokemon propperly anyways .

 I remember using the missingno glich to get alot of erthquake TMs but that was like 9 years ago since then from silver to leaf green i've been 100% legit and it's more fun to actually earn your stuff the right way.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2007)

I remember fucking up my savegames because I used the PC-cloning trick a few too many times. XD


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 27, 2007)

Shiron said:


> The same goes for when all your rare candies are used up. Not really seeing why you brought this of all things up...



I thought he was saying that Rare Candies are useless, that's why I said they are useful if you use all your EV points (51 if I recall) up.  Like if you have a pokemon you're tired of training with at about level 93-95, you can just use the 5 or so rare candies that you get during the game to level it up to 100.

Also, using _just_ rare candies to level up your pokemon all the way to one hundred using AR or cloning processes is really weak.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah. In that case, I agree. You might as well use rare candies on a Pokemon who's EVs are all used up because it's not really going to make a difference either way at that point on how you level up your Pokemon (manually vs. using rare candies). The only real difference would be that one is much more time consuming than the other.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2007)

But the time-consuming one is also a lot more rewarding in terms of stats.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _I will keep coming back_ 




-Typhlosion @ item : powerful Herb
modest nature
Thunderpunch
Flare Drive
Solar Beam
Sunny Day
-Gallade @  nature
item : Concentration Band
Destiny Bond
Hyposis
In Fight
Focus Punch
-Milotic @ mild nature
item :beautiful skin
recover
Surf
Ice beam
confuse ray
- Crobat@ item : white herb
 calm nature
Brave Bird
haze
Hypnosis
Dark Pulse
-Gengar @ item  orb
quiet nature
Confuse Ray
Thunder
Shadow Punch
Destiny Bond
-Elekible @ lonely nature
item :Black belt
Cross Chop
Thunderpunch
Ice Punch
Earthquake





rate it.

I will keep changing the team until i get it perfect.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 28, 2007)

Is it really important to have a "perfect winning" team? XP...

i ususally fight with two Golducks or two persians in my team.. (or all of them and the reactions are so fun XD)

I can't win most of the time... but i really enjoy fighting with a team made of my favs... ...

that's why i'm gonna raise two weaviles.. even if peple say they suck a bit...

for me Sneasels always ruled ...


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah. he just wanna shut a few ppl up in his school who think they kick ass.

so...about shion's team...

you have more sweep than you need.

i see haze which tells me youre no noob.

not a bad team, but needs improvement. 7/10


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> *Spoiler*: _I will keep coming back_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better, but still needs a little less sweep and a Rapid Spinner, but definitely better. There is no such thing as a perfect team, though. Not perfect in anyway. You can make a perfect counter, though.


Blind Itachi said:


> Is it really important to have a "perfect winning" team? XP...
> 
> i ususally fight with two Golducks or two persians in my team.. (or all of them and the reactions are so fun XD)
> 
> ...


Persians suck. >.>

Weaviles are good, actually. Blade Test is an excellent move with their high speed and att, but they have no use for Quick Revenge because of it. Overal a very good sweeper, though.


_Fin_ said:


> yeah. he just wanna shut a few ppl up in his school who think they kick ass.
> 
> so...about shion's team...
> 
> ...


I've been helping him, somewhat. XD

He'd be best of reinstalling that Dusknoir, as it's a FANFUCKINGTASTIC tank. Srsly, 135 in both defs and 100 att? Yes, please. And if you teach it Trick Room, or BP it... God dayum. Can you say Physical Sweep?


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Better, but still needs a little less sweep and a Rapid Spinner, but definitely better. There is no such thing as a perfect team, though. Not perfect in anyway. You can make a perfect counter, though.
> 
> Persians suck. >.>
> 
> ...



looks like youre no noob either

yeah, i know shion personally from school.

we always battle, but i end up winning.

dusknoir.... hmm.... yes, he would be a good tank, but shion added crobat with haze.

maybe take out gengar for it?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2007)

Or Elekible, if he can set-up that Trick Room.


----------



## _Fin_ (Mar 29, 2007)

hmmm....... elekible can be really good though....


----------



## ilabb (Mar 29, 2007)

Shion said:
			
		

> - Crobat@ item : white herb
> calm nature
> Brave Bird
> haze
> ...


You realize Brave Bird is physical and Scheme ups special attack, right? What exactly are you using Scheme for?

Also, Earthquake > Low Kick and Thunderbolt > Thunderpunch on Electivire. Thunderbolt, despite not running off of his higher attack, will still do more damage because its base power is so much higher (and will put a much more respectable dent into things like Skarmory who could otherwise shrug off Thunderpunches with Feather Rest). Earthquake, Ice Punch, Thunderbolt, and Cross Chop hit 13 of the 17 types for super effective damage.

Gallade's set needs a little more work. Hypnosis from Kirlia + Focus Punch is a good option. After they sleep, they can either stay in and get Focus Punched or they can switch and get Focus Punched. Add some Swords Dance to that so if you predict a Ghost switch, you can boost and nail them with your next attack, which could be anything from Leaf Blade, Blade Test (which get SE on Ghosts which are immune to your fighting move, hint hint), Psycho Cutter, or Stone Edge.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 29, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Better, but still needs a little less sweep and a Rapid Spinner, but definitely better. *There is no such thing as a perfect team, though. Not perfect in anyway. You can make a perfect counter, though.*
> 
> Persians suck. >.>
> 
> ...




Not perfect perfect team, but a formidable team.

A team that lasts out pretty much is what i want.

Lemme switch the attacks.

I made a stupid mistake with scheme and brave bird. lol

ok, switched them.


Much better.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 30, 2007)

Haha, I'm all for having a good team, but I don't go out of my way to get pokemon I don't like to make my team better. I play favorites and quality, if you win you win, lose lose, as long as it's fun that's what matters.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 30, 2007)

im not choosing pokemon i dont like.^^^

im just trying to put more "oomph" on my team!


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2007)

i get what i want to get


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 30, 2007)

I believe I will wind up being a "legendary whore" as someone termed it.  Emphasis on the word legendary, not whore.  Perhaps with a starter in there, and one that's cute (just because it's cute).


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2007)

pochama^^^

ok, now its only 22 more days...


----------



## Nexas (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay I'm going to be picking this game up, but I haven't played pokemon since gold/silver. So what I want to know is should I go back and pick up the previous interations before I pick this game up or what?


----------



## runethe1st (Mar 31, 2007)

I wouldn't recomend it cause you can get all the pokes in GTS


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd say go get it because it's 22 days till D/P will come out and since you haven't had contact with the games for so long it would be a reminder for you and also while you surelly can trade for whatever pokemon using the wifi you also must have seen in with your dex and some legendaries or rare species of R/S/E you may not get the chance to see. It's also good to have a the ones you trained transfered and a second set of unique TMs and masterball . 

I'd reccomend you to get emmerald.


----------



## Nexas (Mar 31, 2007)

^Yeah I'll think I'll do that. I'm pretty sure I could find Emerald in my Gamestops bargain bin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2007)

i'm so siked..been waited for diamond and perl to come out..for like..3 years each time they made the same game over again..i got more and more disappointed..but now..i'm at piece with the world


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm about to go to EB Games to preorder the game but I've ever preordered anything before any life. I'll probably put $5 into it now, but will it guarantee I get the game on April 22nd?


----------



## Lunar88 (Mar 31, 2007)

Siru said:


> I'm about to go to EB Games to preorder the game but I've ever preordered anything before any life. I'll probably put $5 into it now, but will it guarantee I get the game on April 22nd?



Yep, it sure will!^^


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> i'm so *siked*..been waited for diamond and *perl* to come out..for like..3 years each time they made the same game over again..i got more and more disappointed..but now..i'm at *piece* with the world



Did you mean to make this many mistakes?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 1, 2007)

Emerald is fun.I like how they have the battle Fronteir.^^And then that place by the Winstons or whatever their names are.^^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I reserved the games yesterday at my local GameStop. Looks like I'm dishing out what, $70 on these babies? Wish the bonuses were something besides styluses though.


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

i reserved both games


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 1, 2007)

Pre-ordered them both just now and put about $22.50 in each so I just got to pay around $15 now.


A couple questions I got:
-But can we only transfer pokemon to D/P with the GBA games? I was planning to use my Silver but it wasn't a GBA cartridge.
-Can you only transfer once and that's it?
-How many pokemon can you transfer over total?


----------



## Capacity (Apr 1, 2007)

I only reserved Diamond i will probably get Pearl a few months after it comes out


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 1, 2007)

Krag said:


> Pre-ordered them both just now and put about $22.50 in each so I just got to pay around $15 now.
> 
> 
> A couple questions I got:
> ...



You can only transfer from ruby saphire emerald leafGreen and fireRed. Not from any other games.

You can transfer 6 pokes a day i think. Not 100% sure on that one.

Infinite .


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 1, 2007)

Krag said:


> Pre-ordered them both just now and put about $22.50 in each so I just got to pay around $15 now.
> 
> 
> A couple questions I got:
> ...



Hmm... shouldn't you know these questions?

Go to this site.



all you need to know is there.


----------



## Ookami-Ki (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol I remember when it was all about Pokemon Red and Blue, and how I kept thinking it couldnt get any cooler or better than this. Thats when like Pokemon Yellow came out like a year later or something, in COLOR!!! lol. But ya I'm curious how these 2 new ones gonna turn out..


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> Pre-ordered them both just now and put about $22.50 in each so I just got to pay around $15 now.
> 
> 
> A couple questions I got:
> ...



To answer the first question, Pokemon Diamon/Pearl is on DS.


----------



## Homura (Apr 2, 2007)

I've already reserved my copy and got my awesome stylus!  I can't wait till April 22nd so I can finally play it! Though am I the only here who thinks Nintendo whould have stuck with like 150 pokemon instead of 439? xD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2007)

GSC > RGBY

Seriously, the second-gen was way better.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 2, 2007)

Nah, there wouldn't be any of the cool GSC guys. Like Shalashaska said, the second-gen was way better. Greatest games evarr.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 2, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> GSC > RGBY
> 
> Seriously, the second-gen was way better.



indeed...

half of my team is from the first gen and the other half is from GSC...

i don't even look at other gens lol...

though i still think Weavile was already foreseen...


----------



## K-deps (Apr 2, 2007)

Ive been wondering this for a long time. Should I get Diamond or Pearl know or just wait for the 3rd game that will eventually come out.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 2, 2007)

There's always gonna be a third one eventually with some new stuff. I'd say you should at least get one of them now if you really don't wanna wait. Then again, there's probably something the third game doesn't have that the first two does.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 2, 2007)

I would rather get Pokemon Diamond than Pearl, I just want Dialga, the verison mascot!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2007)

I want Pokemon Crystal Clear


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 3, 2007)

What will the 3rd title be >.>

Pokemon: Onxy?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 3, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I want Pokemon Crystal Clear



If they do remake the GSC gen, they will prolly just call them some new type of Gold and Silver, I doubt we'll see one called Crystal.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 3, 2007)

2Shea said:


> If they do remake the GSC gen, they will prolly just call them some new type of Gold and Silver, I doubt we'll see one called Crystal.



Pokemon Glamorous Gold & Sparkling Silver


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 3, 2007)

Pokemon Fabulous Fuschia....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't think remakes are necessary. The way I see it, FR/LG was only because Nintendo refused to have a majority of Kanto/Johto Pokémon in Hoenn, and forced us to buy their other games like Colosseum/XD. FR/LG was the only way to get everyone again. It was their plan of connectivity and profit!

Anyways, it seems about everyone is in Diamond/Pearl except for old starters/legendaries. But that's what the third gen games are for. More connectivity. >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2007)

MAny people rightly think Crystal as the gem of Pokemon. Crystal, Gold and Silver are unplayable on Nintendo DS (Lite). Nintendo wants to make lots of monies. I don't see why they shouldn't do a remake.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe they are.

Who knows.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 3, 2007)

Just reserved Diamond today, but it looks like I won't be picking Emerald for a reintroduction to the series. Those bastards were trying to sell a used copy for $30, and I can't spend that kinda money right now.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 3, 2007)

You could always just play the Emerald ROM on your computer.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Just reserved Diamond today, but it looks like I won't be picking Emerald for a reintroduction to the series. Those bastards were trying to sell a used copy for $30, and I can't spend that kinda money right now.



they sell an emerald at my gamestop for 9$


----------



## Nexas (Apr 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> they sell an emerald at my gamestop for 9$



Wow my gamestop really sucks.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2007)

Where do you live? (county)


----------



## Nexas (Apr 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Where do you live? (county)



The states.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2007)

Interesting....

See, something else happened which is EXTREMELY weird.

I went to Aurora  to visit a cousin right?

Got there, went inside, he turned on TV and were about to watch a cool movie, when we saw the d/p commercial right?

Well, at the end it said the release date, and it said 3/23/07

.....I was freakin jealous.

I wish I had a camera to record that.

But how the heck is that possible?

The game should come out at the SAME TIME EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 3, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Ive been wondering this for a long time. Should I get Diamond or Pearl know or just wait for the 3rd game that will eventually come out.




i dare to say there won't be a third game... cause...

this ones already got animated pokemon lol...


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2007)

.......GSC^^^


----------



## Nexas (Apr 3, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> i dare to say there won't be a third game... cause...
> 
> this ones already got animated pokemon lol...



But excluding fire red and leaf green, which were remakes, all main pokemon games have had a third title.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats true too...^^^


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> What will the 3rd title be >.>
> 
> Pokemon: Onxy?


I already posted my guesses ealier, so here's what I said:

[S^M] D.Gray-man 26 RAW


			
				Crowned Innocence said:
			
		

> They probably will, but I don't think there's any actual confimation on that. If they do, since they're seeming to be sticking with the gemstone thing for Diamond and Pearl, I'm guessing the third one would be something like Pokemon Amethyst or Pokemon Topaz or something like that.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 4, 2007)

So what date does this _officially_ hit shelves in the States?

Looks like I'll be importing it.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Apr 4, 2007)

Toffeeman said:


> So what date does this _officially_ hit shelves in the States?
> 
> Looks like I'll be importing it.



 April 20-something (I think 26). Why import it now? It's finally getting released in English. 

 Though the game came out in Japan a looooong time ago, and I've already beaten the Elite Four in my Pearl game (Pokemon are still in the 50's levels because I stopped playing it for awhile). 

 If it's possible to play Worldwide on Wi-fi, Japanese kids will be pwning a few people (just like they always do to me in Jump Ultimate Stars, damn them!).


----------



## _Fin_ (Apr 4, 2007)

that wont be me^^

ive had a pearl too, and MURDERED with my pkm.

sucks about the limited voice chat..... shit, they shouldve made it to chat with everyone.
now THAT would be the shit.


----------



## Kaorihime (Apr 4, 2007)

I got the Japanese version, but it's taking ages for it too be released her in New Zealand


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 4, 2007)

I still think i'm a fucking pimp that i managed to get a full 6 pokemon ditto team trough the from gym 1 to the elite four(Ruby)


----------



## FFLN (Apr 5, 2007)

...how did you get 6 Dittos in the beginning? Action Replay?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 5, 2007)

Trading perhaps.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 5, 2007)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Why import it now? It's finally getting released in English.



I meant import it from the States lol. Im in the UK and we won't be getting it until June I believe..:S


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 5, 2007)

I want my fucking Charizard.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 5, 2007)

Toffeeman said:


> I meant import it from the States lol. Im in the UK and we won't be getting it until June I believe..:S



Street date for the States is April 22.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Street date for the States is April 22.



Cheers.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Street date for the States is April 22.



Don't they have a commercial for this game already on TV? 
I got the feeling that this game will be one of the expensive games.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 5, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Trading perhaps.



No, you can't trade until you reach the 5th gym, IIRC.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 5, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> Don't they have a commercial for this game already on TV?
> I got the feeling that this game will be one of the expensive games.



It will go for 35-40$ i belive. Like all good games. 

How much do expensive games go for? I've never seen a game sold for the DS for more than 42$ lol.


----------



## _Fin_ (Apr 5, 2007)

some of us are lucky to have pre-ordered the game.
to those that didn't, good luck getting one.
i highly doubt there will be a big rush like the wii.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 5, 2007)

Jeanne said:


> Don't they have a commercial for this game already on TV?
> I got the feeling that this game will be one of the expensive games.



It should be $35.00.


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, ok I admit I cheated a little.

Used AR to capture Ditto's at the begining, but still. A team of 6 dittos


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah,getting a game might be difficult for me.Gee,I sure hope the game store where I live will sell it.Then I'll definitely be able to get one.Probably won't with my luck though


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 6, 2007)

People may aswell have reserved it anyway, you get the free stylus, and it's not like it costs anything extra to reserve something.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2007)

FFLN said:


> No, you can't trade until you reach the 5th gym, IIRC.


If I recall correctly, you can start trading around the first or second gym.


Falco-san said:


> Yeah, ok I admit I cheated a little.
> 
> Used AR to capture Ditto's at the begining, but still. A team of 6 dittos


Pity that Ditto sucks major donkey schlong. 


VaporOfTheStars said:


> Yeah,getting a game might be difficult for me.Gee,I sure hope the game store where I live will sell it.Then I'll definitely be able to get one.Probably won't with my luck though


You'll get pwninated sooner or later, anyway. XD


2Shea said:


> People may aswell have reserved it anyway, you get the free stylus, and it's not like it costs anything extra to reserve something.


Pity that the stylus sucks. Gimme my pokeball stylus, then we'll talk. >.>


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 6, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Pity that Ditto sucks major donkey schlong.



He indeed does, but I still managed to kill the elite four with my ditto team ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2007)

You won't survive long against me. :3


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 6, 2007)

hey guys... i was playing my Firered game yesterday and noticed what i consider the only Typo in the whole game... go to the guy that gives you stickers for your trainer card in the four island and if you have already all the stickers of a cathegory (like eggs) he will say that he can't give you more SITCKERS... lol... silly... [/random]

oh god... the countdown for diamond/pearl is so short that it kills me ...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 6, 2007)

Well,you win some battles and you lose some.
I can't preorder anyway...won't have the money until later on when it's released.sucks....


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 9, 2007)

So guy's it's nearly the 22nd. 

Anyone thinking of arranging a clan?


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 9, 2007)

i have mine preordered (pearl).  can't wait to play it : ]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh damn, 24 hours?

I've been hearing it was shorter than that. Some people have met the tme limit but they don't know exactly how long it is. I doubt they were in Pal Park for a whole day though. >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2007)

I've read that you can only transfer 6 pokes a day and that you go to an area that has grass and you walk on it and they appear and you got some pokeballs that cach em 100%. 

So 6 pokes a day hmm...i see no reasons why caching 6 pokes with a "masterball" each would take more than 5 minutes. 

You got any reasons for beliving otherwise?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 9, 2007)

So close to April 22....It's somewhat torture. 
I want to battle with my Pochama....

Some stores now have pre-release Diamond/Pearl beginner pokemon cards in collecter tins...


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 9, 2007)

I already preordered Pokemon Diamond yesterday.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Is there gonna be like a big clan turnament or something or are they just for fun and convinience?


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 9, 2007)

Holy crap 12 more days!


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 9, 2007)

We're having an NF tournament league, already been semi organized by a few of us here.

We'll have set limits, no legendaries ofcourse and all that. We'll keep a ladder etc, so it'll be really nice


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 10, 2007)

2Shea said:


> We're having an NF tournament league, already been semi organized by a few of us here.
> 
> We'll have set limits, no legendaries ofcourse and all that. We'll keep a ladder etc, so it'll be really nice



I'm in for sure. How long exactly do we have to train our Pokemon?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

2Shea said:


> We're having an NF tournament league, already been semi organized by a few of us here.
> 
> We'll have set limits, no legendaries ofcourse and all that. We'll keep a ladder etc, so it'll be really nice



We'll need to post-pone it about three months after release, though. Else I won't be able to get my team together and all in time. Damn Europeanness.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> We'll need to post-pone it about three months after release, though. Else I won't be able to get my team together and all in time. Damn Europeanness.



Dude, just go onto Ebay.co.uk (or wherever you live) and search "Pokemon Diamond (or Pearl) Preorder"

I pre-ordered Pokemon Diamond + Headset


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Even so, it takes time to get the right pokemon and raise them properly. Do you know how fucking hard getting the right IV is?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Even so, it takes time to get the right pokemon and raise them properly. Do you know how fucking hard getting the right IV is?



It would still be fun though. I think a month after US release would be good because if you play the game daily for that month, you can surely get the Pokemon you need.


----------



## Dave (Apr 10, 2007)

one month?
what if you cant devote every day to the game?
i think a month and aha half to 2 would be better


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Is everyone here also getting the wii game? It's comming out on June 25 and having a big wii turnament around then would own.

 People would prolly have their drem teams all fine an dandy by then too  .


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2007)

2Shea said:


> We'll have set limits, no legendaries ofcourse and all that.



Whaaaa?!  Who says.  I OBJECT!!!

Edit: Fine whatever, I'll make you cry with my team of magikarps.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Whaaaa?!  Who says.  I OBJECT!!!
> 
> Edit: Fine whatever, I'll make you cry with my team of magikarps.



We could still have maches just for fun between the ones of us that also want to use legendaries . 

I know how the legendary thing goes about fairness and all but Palkia just looks awsome and i'd love to use him in a serious battle. I'll ofcourse train all usable non legend pokes too but why not have some fun with some of the cool legendaries .


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 10, 2007)

Legendary's are over rated. They all met the same fate when they fought my Scyther.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've read that you can only transfer 6 pokes a day and that you go to an area that has grass and you walk on it and they appear and you got some pokeballs that cach em 100%.
> 
> So 6 pokes a day hmm...i see no reasons why caching 6 pokes with a "masterball" each would take more than 5 minutes.
> 
> You got any reasons for beliving otherwise?



Trouble finding them.


----------



## KyuubiBoy (Apr 10, 2007)

*Pokemon Pearl And Daimond*

I think that pokemon game is the worst. What's the fun of it?


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 10, 2007)

There's already a thread on this, if you'd didn't notice.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> It would still be fun though. I think a month after US release would be good because if you play the game daily for that month, you can surely get the Pokemon you need.


Still not enough time. And it's harder than that to get the decent pokemon, especially considering that some, like Heracross, take around 12 hours at the very least.


Dreikoo said:


> Is everyone here also getting the wii game? It's comming out on June 25 and having a big wii turnament around then would own.
> 
> People would prolly have their drem teams all fine an dandy by then too  .


I lack the Wii to play it. >.> Besides, 3d pokemon games are usually dissa


Kitsune said:


> Whaaaa?!  Who says.  I OBJECT!!!
> 
> Edit: Fine whatever, I'll make you cry with my team of magikarps.


I say, objection over-ruled. Legendaries are for nubs.


Dreikoo said:


> We could still have maches just for fun between the ones of us that also want to use legendaries .
> 
> I know how the legendary thing goes about fairness and all but Palkia just looks awsome and i'd love to use him in a serious battle. I'll ofcourse train all usable non legend pokes too but why not have some fun with some of the cool legendaries .


Just don't use legendaries in serious competition, unless you want to be mocked/ignored/banninated.


NaraShikamaru said:


> Legendary's are over rated. They all met the same fate when they fought my Scyther.


SCHYTHER SCY


Krag said:


> Trouble finding them.


Yuuuup.


----------



## Guts (Apr 10, 2007)

u can catch pikachu


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Why not have like a Small Tournament every other week or something like that? Just to keep more updated and so on. Or maybe like on a Saturday or Sunday, everyone at NF could mayve have something like a WiFi day which everyone will be playing WiFi for the whole day or something. >.< Pretty strange ideas, I know. lol

Then maybe about 2-3 months after the games been out we could have a big tournament.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd probably miss every last battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 10, 2007)

> Just don't use legendaries in serious competition, unless you want to be mocked/ignored/banninated.



Don't worry i don't plan on using em on the "Official" maches. Just for fun if my opponnent agrees to it because of their cool factor. 


> I lack the Wii to play it. >.> Besides, 3d pokemon games are usually dissa



Sorry english is my second language and my slang vocabulary isn't updated so...what does "dissa" mean? I can't think of anything negative to be said about 3D battles really.



> Trouble finding them.



You walk on the grass that only the transfered pokemon can appear from. It should take 20 or less steps for each of em ot appear. It's not like you gotta go through a dungeon to find each like Mewtwo for example (even though the whole Mewtwo dungeon shouldn't take more than 10 minutes to go though if you use repels...i just redid it a week ago and i have fresh memories of it )


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 11, 2007)

I see.

Got me another question but this one might sound kinda newbie but whatever. >.< Is there any use in training Pokemon after they've learned all the attacks you want the to learn? I know you might need them to be a little stronger for story mode but does it matter when playing with real life friends?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Krag said:


> I see.
> 
> Got me another question but this one might sound kinda newbie but whatever. >.< Is there any use in training Pokemon after they've learned all the attacks you want the to learn? I know you might need them to be a little stronger for story mode but does it matter when playing with real life friends?



Dude...i can't belive you're a gym leader and i'm not XD.....you know that as a gym leader you'll have to have a team of lvl 100 pokemon for the turnament right?

Leveling is for helping pokemon gain EVs aswell as enable em to leard their moves.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually, pokemon gain EV's by battling certain pokemon, not by leveling. >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

What i mean is they gain the EVs stats that they gained from battling the pokemon. Dont' tell me you couldn't figure that out lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Your formulation of things could be confusing towards new players.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

That it could but i would answer any further question about the whole system of Evs so i didn't think much of it...sill you're right.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 11, 2007)

I know we have to be level 100 but I wasn't referring to that, just with playing with others in general. But I kinda understand what your saying, Dreikoo. Thanks.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 11, 2007)

You guys should do mini-tourneys at different level tiers. Level 50 seems like one that most people could do pretty quickly. Level 100 takes quite a bit of time. Level 10-20 could be for baby Pokemon, etc. Anyway, that'll be better, especially if you want to get tournaments going from the release of the game.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 11, 2007)

Not that it matters but does anyone find the release date kinda odd? I mean, the 22nd is a Sunday... Well, the DS Lite was released on a Sunday too... It must be Nintendo's favorite day of the week or something.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Not that it matters but does anyone find the release date kinda odd? I mean, the 22nd is a Sunday... Well, the DS Lite was released on a Sunday too... It must be Nintendo's favorite day of the week or something.



At my gamestop where i reserved the game a few weeks ago they said they'd have it on the 21st because 22nd is a sunday and they don't deliver new games on a sunday so who knows.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe because Diamond/Pearl will be the new god of all the pokemon games.At least until the next ones come out anyway.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 11, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Maybe because Diamond/Pearl will be the new god of all the pokemon games.At least until the next ones come out anyway.



Diamond and Pearl will be the new god of pokemon games!


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 11, 2007)

best games ever made honstly can wait resurved diamond and friends getting me  
pearl.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> Maybe because Diamond/Pearl will be the new god of all the pokemon games.At least until the next ones come out anyway.



Not unless Gleaming Gold and Shining Silver come out for Nintendo DS 

Yes I made those names up and I pray for a remake of Johto, the best Region, to come out.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 11, 2007)

A remake to Gold/Silver/Crystal would only mean we'd be able to travel to Kanto again and face the gym leaders there as well, huh? What would actually be new though? More of those whack Sevii Island stuff?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> A remake to Gold/Silver/Crystal would only mean we'd be able to travel to Kanto again and face the gym leaders there as well, huh? What would actually be new though? More of those whack Sevii Island stuff?



Hoenn       .


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 11, 2007)

Do we even know how far off Hoenn is from Kanto/Johto? Well anyways, I wouldn't want Hoenn to be included in it since Ruby/Sapphire areas were kinda meh compared to awesome places like Goldenrod City.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2007)

two weeks.... worth it!!!!!!


----------



## Sho 'Nuff (Apr 11, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Do we even know how far off Hoenn is from Kanto/Johto? Well anyways, I wouldn't want Hoenn to be included in it since Ruby/Sapphire areas were kinda meh compared to awesome places like Goldenrod City.


All of the lands in Pokemon are directly related to sections of Japan. Hoenn I beileve is the southern region of Japan, Johto is based on the land northeast of it, Kanto is east of that (Celadon City is pretty much Tokyo) and Sinnoh is based on the northern island of Japan. There's still space between Kanto and Sinnoh I believe. 

Basically Hoenn, Kanto, and Johto are the south part of Japan and Sinnoh is the most northern part.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, I know that, but I'm talking about the games itself, not what the regions are based on. Hoenn wasn't really shown where exactly it was in relation to the others.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 11, 2007)

What if the third one revolves around Kanto and Orre?They haven't had one for Orre yet(besides the gc games)=D


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 11, 2007)

The third what? The third game to Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Sho 'Nuff (Apr 11, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yes, I know that, but I'm talking about the games itself, not what the regions are based on. Hoenn wasn't really shown where exactly it was in relation to the others.


Yeah and I'm saying that if it is based on their positions in Japan, then Hoenn is southwest of Johto. Johto and Kanto in relation to each other in the game was pretty much the same as it is in real life.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 12, 2007)

Sho 'Nuff said:


> Yeah and I'm saying that if it is based on their positions in Japan, then Hoenn is southwest of Johto. Johto and Kanto in relation to each other in the game was pretty much the same as it is in real life.


And if they continued this, would that mean the end of the Pok?mon series, considering how they've now used those four regions of Japan, even using the legendary guardians from myth?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 12, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> And if they continued this, would that mean the end of the Pokémon series, considering how they've now used those four regions of Japan, even using the legendary guardians from myth?


Nintendo isn't willing to let such a big money maker die. Not too mention those four regions aren't big to make an entire planet.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 12, 2007)

I think so too, but if they already use up those regions, then what's next, supposedly?


----------



## Nexas (Apr 12, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> I think so too, but if they already use up those regions, then what's next, supposedly?



They could start doing other countries or just make stuff up.


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2007)

will there be any diffrence in this pokemon game than the other ones? besides the online playing and new pokemon


----------



## Nexas (Apr 12, 2007)

^To find out about new features go here:


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2007)

Nexas said:


> ^To find out about new features go here:





I lol'd right away xDD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Hoenn       .



Isn't Hoenn RSE and Johto GSC? 

And a GSC remake would fucking OWN.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2007)

9 more days
YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Isn't Hoenn RSE and Johto GSC?
> 
> And a GSC remake would fucking OWN.



they  are making one for the gba so rejoice


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> they  are making one for the gba so rejoice



Link or it didn't happen.

I'd prefer a NDS remake, though.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 12, 2007)

ok its a fourms place though

Link removed


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are good!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Dude, that's fanmade.

I'm talking about an actual GAME FREAK release.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2007)

Roy said:


> will there be any diffrence in this pokemon game than the other ones? besides the online playing and new pokemon



Trading with a previous generations. Touch Screen Menu's.


Uhhh There's not much more =/


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 12, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Trading with a previous generations. Touch Screen Menu's.
> 
> 
> Uhhh There's not much more =/



Also the differentiation between physical and special attacks of the same type. 

Hyper beam is calculated off of special attack and waterfall is calculated off of attack for example. Makes for intresting attack combos for pokemon that have a special main type but a higher attack than special attack stat (like Gyarados for example).


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know why ppl want a GSC remake....sure it was my favorite of all the games, but it would defeat the purpose of having Colosseum pokemon.....>>


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2007)

really that won't make a remake but it good to tink about


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I don't know why ppl want a GSC remake....sure it was my favorite of all the games, but it would defeat the purpose of having Colosseum pokemon.....>>



Because handheld pok?mon games > console pok?mon games. XD

And because GSC was the best of the series. If RBGY gets one, make one for the best series too, damn it! I want to fight sixteen gyms again, not these shitty Frontier Brains.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Because handheld pok?mon games > console pok?mon games. XD
> 
> And because GSC was the best of the series. If RBGY gets one, make one for the best series too, damn it! I want to fight sixteen gyms again, not these shitty Frontier Brains.



u must have read my mind no way is the froniter brains better that the 16 gyms.
I was so disopointed that RSE diden't have 24 gym leaders and FR/LG diden't have the johoto leaders. there better that 1-9(8 is birth, 9 is navel or the other way around)


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2007)

Crystal was the SHIZZ!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 13, 2007)

So what do people think is going to be more popular, Diamond or Pearl? I'm instantly drawn to Diamond because of Scizor, my favourite pokemon.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> So what do people think is going to be more popular, Diamond or Pearl? I'm instantly drawn to Diamond because of Scizor, my favourite pokemon.



It's usually the weirdest thing when you look at game sales...like Ruby was the most sold instead of Sapphire, FireRed over LeafGreen, and Gold over Silver. So I think it just depends on what people like...


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2007)

ok here it is shinygold 

go to this website

Respect Thread

it will tell u what to do


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> It's usually the weirdest thing when you look at game sales...like Ruby was the most sold instead of Sapphire, FireRed over LeafGreen, and Gold over Silver. So I think it just depends on what people like...



Was gold really more poppular than silver? I always thought the opposite. 

Imo outside of D/P silver was the best pokemongame ever...crystal had that extreemspeed dratini but i just love Lugia .

 Incidently my Silvers Lugia kicked my Crystals Lugia's ass . And i have my only shiny pokomeon (Tentacruel) on silver too aswell as about any semi usable for battle pokemon (even second stages of evolutions of some pokemon like charmeleon and haunter for just fun with the guys) at lvl 50 for pokemon stadium 2  

I sorta mixed and mached in my games. I got red and yelow , silver and crystal ruby and then a year after saphire x2 (i found one on the street , talk about luck...however the trainer who had it was sorta pathetic cause she used her masterball for kyogre >_>....atleast i caught a 3rd rayquaza and a second latias  also her kyugre had modest nature and didn't get alot of bad EV cause it was in mid 40s so it endded up being much stronger than the one i had on my own Saphire)


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 14, 2007)

I like shiny pokemon. 
I'm more attracted to Pearl because of the water dragon.I love dragons,especially if they can swim.XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

For some reason, Diamond drew my attention. I just looked at the specific pokemon which are exclusive to each game and picked the one with the pokemon I'm more interested in. 

Ruby over sapphire, Fire Red over Leaf Green and Giold over Silver sounds just about right. Even though I always bought both versions, my preferences matched those previously mentioned.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2007)

I always preferred Silver, give me Lugia any day over Ho-oh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> I always preferred Silver, give me Lugia any day over Ho-oh.



Then I guess you'll be pleased when I use Lugia to defeat you once Diamond and Pearl are released


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 14, 2007)

The game that's pronounced first sells better.  Pokemon Firered and Leafgreen, Pokemon Ruby and Saphire, Pokemon Gold and Silver.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Then I guess you'll be pleased when I use Lugia to defeat you once Diamond and Pearl are released



Kira using a Legendary? 

TREACHERY!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Then I guess you'll be pleased when I use Lugia to defeat you once Diamond and Pearl are released



No legendary Pokemon. gg.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Kira using a Legendary?
> 
> TREACHERY!



In a personal battle? 

I'm not talking about any tournaments, but on my own free time, if someone wants to take me on in a no-holds bar match


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll use my Mewtwo then...>>


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll go prepare my team of no-bar 6 times Arceus, then.

>.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'll use my Mewtwo then...>>



Mewtwo's a given....

It's just whether your Mewtwo is better than mines


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Mewtwo's a given....
> 
> It's just whether your Mewtwo is better than mines



Probably yours  I don't train my legendaries at all (except Mewtwo and Kyogre). They are merely there for the hell of it~

We could have coffee break legendary battles:amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Probably yours  I don't train my legendaries at all (except Mewtwo and Kyogre). They are merely there for the hell of it~
> 
> We could have coffee break legendary battles:amazed



I'm perfectly fine with an all-legendary battle  

*works on trying to get a Deoxy's through legitimate means*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2007)

Is there an item ban for the tourney, to make battles more authentic?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Just remember, Kira. It ain't illegal until you get caught.

And Will, by Items, do you mean the likes of Max Potion and sorts?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Is there an item ban for the tourney, to make battles more authentic?



Not sure, I haven't given it much thought. For the time being duplicate hold items aren't allowed. 



Shalashaska said:


> Just remember, Kira. It ain't illegal until you get caught.
> 
> And Will, by Items, do you mean the likes of Max Potion and sorts?



ha, ha xD

I mean certain hold items (i.e. Soul Dew for Latios/Latias)

As for specific hold items, I'll have to check in on that.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

So what Pokemon do you guys plan to use without doubt?

Heracross, Gengar, and Rhyperior will definitely be on my final team.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes Davey you're right, I was thinking non-hold items could be banned from matches. Then some moves might be more useful. Mix it up a little you know?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So what Pokemon do you guys plan to use without doubt?
> 
> Heracross, Gengar, and Rhyperior will definitely be on my final team.



Is Heracross really that good?

I was thinking of having a Gengar too really. They are useful for getting you out of tight spots (Putting the opponent to sleep and using dream eater).


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So what Pokemon do you guys plan to use without doubt?
> 
> Heracross, Gengar, and Rhyperior will definitely be on my final team.


STEP THE FUCK BACK

HERACROSS BE MINE >.>


Yoshi said:


> Yes Davey you're right, I was thinking non-hold items could be banned from matches. Then some moves might be more useful. Mix it up a little you know?


I guess you don't realise that you can't use items in link-battles by standard.


NaraShikamaru said:


> Is Heracross really that good?
> 
> I was thinking of having a Gengar too really. They are useful for getting you out of tight spots (Putting the opponent to sleep and using dream eater).



Heracross is fucking ACE. Best Bug-type.

And that King of Ghosts combo is... pretty much useless. If you want to use his awesome Sp. Att., try something simple like this:
Will-o-wisp
Thunderbolt
Psychic
HP Dark/Destiny Bond

Or for an anti-tank:
Haze
Will-o-wisp/Toxic
Mean Look
Night Shade/Psychic/HP Dark/Dragon


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Heracross is game-altering good, imo.

And my Gengar has a very specific purpose in my planned final team. :>


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Heracross rules. If he Dances or gets BPed Dances, he pwns the shit out of everyone with STABed attacks like Megahorn.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Milotic Swampert and Ludicollo are the ones i'm 100% sure about. The other 3 are kinda open. Too many great water pokemon to choose from.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

I always have a Lanturn on my team, everyone else either annoys with confusion, or sweeps with equake....I want Snowman just for the hell of it


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2007)

I thought of lanturn but his stats are not that good imo. I'll prolly use a starmie and he can use thunderbold and use confuse ray and recover while having 115 speed and 100 Sattack and 85 on both defences.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

But at least Lanturn's Electric-type prevents one type from bullshitting him. >.>


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Starmie is another favorite of mine who will probably play the role of my Rapid Spinner and Gyarados killer. Also works really well with Rhyperior if they send in their Bulky Water or Ice Beamer.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

You know what's the most amusing thing about Gyarados? He can actually fucking use water-attacks and have them be useful in D/P.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of a site with a working Pokemon Trainer Card editor? Pokecharms.com is down. >.>


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

Break the mold, Tenshi...
I have been making pie-style team sigs


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> You know what's the most amusing thing about Gyarados? He can actually fucking use water-attacks and have them be useful in D/P.


Ice ones too . If i end up using one for my gym ice fang seems like a prime choice 



> Starmie is another favorite of mine who will probably play the role of my Rapid Spinner and Gyarados killer. Also works really well with Rhyperior if they send in their Bulky Water or Ice Beamer.



What do you think about the new rock attack he learns in D/P? Is it worth it or the 70 power is sorta low?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2007)

Is Scizor a pwnage level pokemon?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 14, 2007)

Scizor's are strong,I'll say that.
I'm using my swampert and trying to train my tyranitar.And I'm trying to find solarbeam....


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 14, 2007)

Dragonite and Arcanine are staples for my teams. They're def going to be on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Is Scizor a pwnage level pokemon?


No, they're decent, but not that awesome.


VaporOfTheStars said:


> Scizor's are strong,I'll say that.
> I'm using my swampert and trying to train my tyranitar.And I'm trying to find solarbeam....


T-tars are hard to train properly, since they're slowasfuck.


mystictrunks said:


> Dragonite and Arcanine are staples for my teams. They're def going to be on it.


Arcanine = ultimate win. Especially in D/P, as his movepool is far less limited.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea,I can finally give him soem good fire moves


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Epic win.

Just ran into and caught a Shiny Magikarp in my Emerald. <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Epic win.
> 
> Just ran into and caught a Shiny Magikarp in my Emerald. <3



Damn...and here I was spending the entire afternoon resetting my game until I could find a shiny Mewtwo 

*still couldn't find it*

But I did catch a shiny Rayquaza on Sapphire awhile back. It was my proudest moment


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

i only have a fucking shiny koffing, what the hell am i going to do with a shiny koffing?

i spent a good 4 days durring winter break trying to get a shinny dragonite and charizard, only to come up empty handed


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL!!!!^^^^

...sorry, but this made me laugh the crud out of myself.

I actually have a shiny charizard....


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll trade you anything, including my shiny koffing


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2007)

Shiny koffing...  

Sorry man, can't..... ITS MINE!!!! MWAHAHAH!!!

I wont use in in d/p though.... so I will think about it, what is your offer?..... APART from the koffing...


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

name your price

what lv is it


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2007)

I only left it a lv 36.

Do you have a fire red version?


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

why yes i do


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2007)

i need an electrobooster to get an elekible......


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

i will find it and get it for you


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm sure everyone around here will be more than willing to help others get those annoying trade-required Pokemon. 

Fortunately, I'll be getting both Diamond and Pearl so I probably won't have that problem often.


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

do you have two ds through


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

I do. 

My little sister has one.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2007)

PANWED!!!^^^

Oh yeah, and you need the game insertion bro, you cant find an electrobooster in the game.

Only obtainable by putting fire red in GBA slot on DS...

i will prob trade you for an aresus on d/p if its possible to get it...


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

not a problem have both ds and fire red, and why would you want an aresus, you can get it in your own game


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i need an electrobooster to get an elekible......



or Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness.

I got one after I purified Togepi and traded it back to it's original owner for elekid.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm in dire need of a Mewtwo, don't care about shiny or anything. I didn't get FR or LG, so I'm kinda screwed. Anyone wanting to trade?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I'm in dire need of a Mewtwo, don't care about shiny or anything. I didn't get FR or LG, so I'm kinda screwed. Anyone wanting to trade?



I have plenty of Mewtwo's including a freshly caught one today 

What you have to offer in return?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 14, 2007)

Hmmm... not sure, what's worthy of a mewtwo? I have the R/S/E Legendaries.... and let's see....I dunno xD I'll get ya whatever you'd want Kira ^^;


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

As to the Koffing matter, train it to be a Weezing. That thing's only weakness is Psychic and it's def is 120. Make it a tank/anti-tank. :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Hmmm... not sure, what's worthy of a mewtwo? I have the R/S/E Legendaries.... and let's see....I dunno xD I'll get ya whatever you'd want Kira ^^;



The only pokemon I'd be interested in is Deoxys


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

What about five across the face if you don't?


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The only pokemon I'd be interested in is Deoxys



that can be aranged if you have what i need

(shiny dragonite and or shiny charizard)


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 14, 2007)

Ah I couldn't get one w/ out illegal means, so I could get a mewtwo just as easy that way xD

Oh well.... maybe this will get it.....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm tellin' ya, Shea. Five across the face works wonders.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 14, 2007)

So I heard you can get the Gold and Silver starters in Ruby,Sapphire and Emerald?


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 14, 2007)

You can do like Yu-Gi-Oh.Get your strongest pokemon and fight against a mewtwo trainer.Win and get their Mewtwo....jkjk


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> So I heard you can get the Gold and Silver starters in Ruby,Sapphire and Emerald?



no, just on colosseum


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> So I heard you can get the Gold and Silver starters in Ruby,Sapphire and Emerald?



Emerald, Yes

Ruby and Sapphire, No

One other way is Pokemon Colosseum for Gamecube. Just capture the starters (2nd stage) and transfer them to your Ru/Sa packs and breed the hell out of them. Although, it took me a few trys to get female versions of each one (this was before FR/LG so, no ditto to breed with)


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2007)

hmmm..... this gives me ideas


----------



## FFLN (Apr 14, 2007)

That reminds me... I have a relatively "game-less" LG that still needs to be played... I could get another Mewtwo that way too... or maybe not, since I don't really feel like replaying it right now.

In regards to shinies... I've only caught one in the Advance cartridges. I caught a shiny Zubat in FR, I think. I think it's a low-level one since I remember catching it at Mt. Moon. I caught a shiny Ponyta in Silver though. It really breaks you out of your "training daze" when you hear that *twinkle twinkle twinkle* and then see the shiny graphic. Although... I think I either met and KOed a shiny Meowth once or I met a shiny Meowth in the battle tower. That sucked.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone want to trade me some starters? Specifically Mudkip,Torchic,and Cyndaquil?

Also: How good is Crobat,I mean I know it's fast as sin,but what are some of its other pluses.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone want to trade me some starters? Specifically Mudkip,Torchic,and Cyndaquil?
> 
> Also: How good is Crobat,I mean I know it's fast as sin,but what are some of its other pluses.



I could trade ya all these.

Mudkip specifically i did a few days ago a long breeding and i have like 20 of em so you can chose from a ton of natures for it.

Also crobat is one of the fastest pokes out there (maybe only 1 or 2 are faster than it if it has a +speed nature and speed EVs) and can be a great hazer. In general i like it alot it looks cool too.

I used him as a physical sweeper in ruby but in d/p sludge bomb is a special poison move and crobat has crap for Sattack but it could be an annoyer with fly toxic confuse ray and haze.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmm... I may add cyndaquil to my list of wants, bah this is why we need a section for this xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Hmm... I may add cyndaquil to my list of wants, bah this is why we need a section for this xD



Tis ok i can breed one for you too  .


----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2007)

Out of the fire starters, Cyndaquil and its evolutions don't really stand out. Its major strength was a relatively high speed compared to the other starters, but it was about average with Attack and above average with Sp. Attack. Typhlosion is still tough, but it just doesn't seem to stand out as well when compared to the other fire starters. It has been a while since I used a Typhlosion though. The last time was in Colosseum, but that was before they got the elemental punches back, I think.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I could trade ya all these.
> 
> Mudkip specifically i did a few days ago a long breeding and i have like 20 of em so you can chose from a ton of natures for it.
> 
> ...



Thank you,if there's anything you want in I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Thank you,if there's anything you want in I'll see what I can do.



What do you have? I kinda have most if not all normal pokemon. If you happen to have an event one or some hard to get items like a lucky egg i'd trade you all 3 starters just for that 1. (well i can''t trade 3 for one u'd just give me a pidgey or whatever for the other 2 that's sorta like giving it for nothing .)



FFLN said:


> Out of the fire starters, Cyndaquil and its evolutions don't really stand out. Its major strength was a relatively high speed compared to the other starters, but it was about average with Attack and above average with Sp. Attack. Typhlosion is still tough, but it just doesn't seem to stand out as well when compared to the other fire starters. It has been a while since I used a Typhlosion though. The last time was in Colosseum, but that was before they got the elemental punches back, I think.



Typhlosion had the highest Sattack and speed out of all of em. It just wasn't a dual type. Imo fire starters go like this: Charizard > Typhlosion >>>>>>>Blaziken=Infernape (ape last cause it loks rather retarded  )

Charizard is only better cause it can STAB flying moves but if we compare stats Typhlosion is better than him too.

 It's just that earthquake is so effin common having a flying subtype is a majour plus even if some aerodactyl can 1hko you before you can say potatoe.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Typhlosion had the highest Sattack and speed out of all of em. It just wasn't a dual type. Imo fire starters go like this: Charizard > Typhlosion >>>>>>>Blaziken=Infernape (ape last cause it loks rather retarded  )
> 
> Charizard is only better cause it can STAB flying moves but if we compare stats Typhlosion is better than him too.
> 
> It's just that earthquake is so effin common having a flying subtype is a majour plus even if some aerodactyl can 1hko you before you can say potatoe.



I completely agree with this


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What do you have? I kinda have most if not all normal pokemon. If you happen to have an event one or some hard to get items like a lucky egg i'd trade you all 3 starters just for that 1. (well i can''t



Could you list the items you're interested in.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Could you list the items you're interested in.



Lucky egg is the majour thing i really want. I spent like 2 hours without even CACHING one chansey and only 5% of em will be carrying it.

Also soul dew and choise band  maybe a few TMs too....i'll give you all 3 for the items but only 1 for 1 if you're giving Tms. Tms like earthquake dragon claw luster cannon (D/P TM)...maybe toxic too not sure.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lucky egg is the majour thing i really want. I spent like 2 hours without even CACHING one chansey and only 5% of em will be carrying it.
> 
> Also soul dew and choise band  maybe a few TMs too....i'll give you all 3 for the items but only 1 for 1 if you're giving Tms. Tms like earthquake dragon claw luster cannon (D/P TM)...maybe toxic too not sure.



I'll go check my Chanseys.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Typhlosion had the highest Sattack and speed out of all of em. It just wasn't a dual type. Imo fire starters go like this: Charizard > Typhlosion >>>>>>>Blaziken=Infernape (ape last cause it loks rather retarded  )
> 
> Charizard is only better cause it can STAB flying moves but if we compare stats Typhlosion is better than him too.
> 
> It's just that earthquake is so effin common having a flying subtype is a majour plus even if some aerodactyl can 1hko you before you can say potatoe.



Did it have the highest Sp. Attack? I thought Charizard had the highest. Oh well. You also listed the other reason why I don't consider Typhlosion to be the best of the fire starters, Earthquake. I didn't mention it, since most people know that Ground is strong against Fire, and that Charizard isn't touched by that. I consider Blaziken to be better simply because of STAB with fighting moves. Its high attack also helps with using Earthquake attacks. Anyway, its dual-type helps it when going up against a type that's strong against it, which is another reason why I consider Blaziken to be better as well. Even though Typhlosion has higher stats in certain areas than the other two, when facing a Pokemon that has the type advantage, it's more difficult for Typhlosion to win when compared to the other two.

I'm only comparing the first three starters since I haven't used the fourth one yet and I haven't read very much about any Pokemon stats for D & P.

When it comes to the Lucky Eggs, I never got one either. It is more difficult to catch them in the Safari Zone though.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Emerald, Yes
> 
> Ruby and Sapphire, No
> 
> One other way is Pokemon Colosseum for Gamecube. Just capture the starters (2nd stage) and transfer them to your Ru/Sa packs and breed the hell out of them. Although, it took me a few trys to get female versions of each one (this was before FR/LG so, no ditto to breed with)



How do you get them? In Emerald.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> How do you get them? In Emerald.



IIRC you have to get your National Dex then go to the Prof.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> IIRC you have to get your National Dex then go to the Prof.



So that means you have to catch every single Pokemon in the game? Omg, Ill just get Colesseum.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> So that means you have to catch every single Pokemon in the game? Omg, Ill just get Colesseum.



No,just have to clear the battle tower I think.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I consider Blaziken to be better simply because of STAB with fighting moves. Its high attack also helps with using Earthquake attacks. Anyway, its dual-type helps it when going up against a type that's strong against it, which is another reason why I consider Blaziken to be better as well.



Blaziken has high attack and Sattack but *horrible*  speed and defences. 

Slow poke with crap for def = dead. Simple as that.

 Also his fighting moves aren't his good spot since he doesnt' learn cross chop, that new physical fire attack with 100% accuracy 120 power and recoil will be his bread and butter.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 15, 2007)

...SEVEN DAYS....




Well, almost, anyway.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2007)

Cant will till its released here! Have to get it!!


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 15, 2007)

Never did get a shiny pokemon =/ Killed the only one by mistake with a crit.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 15, 2007)

Shinies are kinda gotten by luck...
so I have yet to get one..><


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

I only have a shiny Tentacruel on my silver version.

Funny thing was the tentacool it evolved from appeared to me at lvl 20 and the lowest pokemon on my team was a 50something Venusaur all others were 100...well i'm happy i left sleep powder on that venusaur and that i had like 20 ultra balls on me


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 15, 2007)

This will sound kind of newbish of me but when you trade with D/P will you need a separate DS if its from one of the older generations? Or can you use the other port to trade?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> This will sound kind of newbish of me but when you trade with D/P will you need a separate DS if its from one of the older generations? Or can you use the other port to trade?



Just one DS with two working slots is needed


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

You don't trare with older gens , you transfer from em to D/P. 6 pokemon per day. 

You go to an area called pal park and in a safari zone esque way you'll cach the pokemon you transfered with some special pokeballs that have 100% caching rate. 
Also only the transfered pokemon appear from the grass in the pal park so it souldn't he hard or long to get all the transfered pokemon.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You don't trare with older gens , you transfer from em to D/P. 6 pokemon per day.
> 
> You go to an area called pal park and in a safari zone esque way you'll cach the pokemon you transfered with some special pokeballs that have 100% caching rate.
> Also only the transfered pokemon appear from the grass in the pal park so it souldn't he hard or long to get all the transfered pokemon.



I see knew it was a good idea to bust out the old sapphire version to work on them.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm sort of half fucked until d/p comes out, as I didn't think of the lack of transferability when I started buying the gba generations last week [I've only a brace of DS's here]. Nothing to do but work in-house until then D=

I also forgot to preorder d/p >_>
Think that'll be a problem?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 15, 2007)

Perspective said:


> I
> I also forgot to preorder d/p >_>
> Think that'll be a problem?



I don't understand the first thing you said..but I'm sure you could find the game a week or so after it comes out, or not....depends where you live and how anxiously the people around you want the game


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2007)

He didn't consider the fact that you can't trade with DS.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

Trade as in from D/P to gba games? Why you'd wanna do that?

 Also preordering is same price as just buying it so you could just preored em now to be safe. And at my gamestop they told me to go pick up the game at the 21st not the 22nd so that's another plus of preordering.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, I just started buying the r/s/e generation, and the fr/lg remakes, and I didn't really think about it enough to realize that I couldn't be doing any trading, since I only have DS's, rather than GBA/SP's. So I've been having to wait on D/P, for Pal Park.

Ah, well. I can probably order it from somewhere if it's a local issue. Hope it doesn't get backlogged. They should be pretty good on release numbers though, I suppose. I don't reckon demand would be much of a surprise.

[edit]

Nah, trading amongst the gba games, I meant.

Won't have more money until the 23rd, is the problem now, since I forgot to preorder it when I did have cash.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> I see knew it was a good idea to bust out the old sapphire version to work on them.



Ummh..sorry to burst your bubble 

D/P will only be able to trade with *new generation* games:

*New Generation* (Game Boy Advanced)
Ruby 
Sapphire
Emerald
Fire Red
Leaf Green 
Colosseum (GC)
XD Gale of Darkness (GC)

*Old Generation* (Game Boy or Game Boy Color)
Red
Blue
Yellow
Gold 
Silver 
Crystal

The transferability only applies to GBA (Game Boy Advanced) games. 

None of the old generations are considered GBA. Remember they're only GB or GB (color) games.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2007)

You can only trade 3 per day right? And you have to catch them in some park later on?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> You can only trade 3 per day right? And you have to catch them in some park later on?



6 per day.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh I see and you still have to catch them right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 15, 2007)

Ya but the pokeballs you get there are 100% cach rate.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh thats nice. Very nice.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Ummh..sorry to burst your bubble
> 
> D/P will only be able to trade with *new generation* games:
> 
> ...



So how do you trade with the GC versions? Do you have to transfer them to Ruby, Sapphire, or Emerald first?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2007)

D-T said:


> So how do you trade with the GC versions? Do you have to transfer them to Ruby, Sapphire, or Emerald first?



You can transfer the GC pokemon to:

Ruby
Sapphire
Emerald
Fire Red 
Leaf Green

In fact I was going to capture a ton of useless pokemon (in Leaf green) to trade for my Lugia, Elekid, 3 legendary birds and other pokemon I caught in XD Gale of Darkness.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 15, 2007)

for the people who already beat the game in japanese or whatever,
how would u compare it to the older pokemon games

my favorite is gold/silver so far..


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You can transfer the GC pokemon to:
> 
> Ruby
> Sapphire
> ...



Oh I never played the GC versions because I thought they were just going to be another boring 3D RPG(but mostly 'cause I stick with the handheld, 2D ones). But now with all this Pokemon talk, I wish I hadn't let my brother give away my Ruby and I played Gale of Darkness.

Though which one is better, Colusseum or GoD?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 15, 2007)

Kyubi no Link said:


> for the people who already beat the game in japanese or whatever,
> how would u compare it to the older pokemon games
> 
> my favorite is gold/silver so far..



It has that RPG feel when you first play it through and beat the 4 with updated graphics, movepools, and connectivity, then it just becomes a fun game you can "pick up and train" and battle people online


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2007)

D-T said:


> Oh I never played the GC versions because I thought they were just going to be another boring 3D RPG(but mostly 'cause I stick with the handheld, 2D ones). But now with all this Pokemon talk, I wish I hadn't let my brother give away my Ruby and I played Gale of Darkness.
> 
> Though which one is better, Colusseum or GoD?



The storylines for both games we're so-so. But I liked gale of darkness a bit better because it gave me the chance to catch Lugia and a few other pokemon I wanted. 

Although Colosseum was also helpful in helping me get Ho-oh and Johto starters I so desperately wanted (before Leaf Green and Fire Red we're released)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2007)

The Johto starters have probably been the least-useful ones so far. 

Save for Feraligatr.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Blaziken has high attack and Sattack but *horrible*  speed and defences.
> 
> Slow poke with crap for def = dead. Simple as that.
> 
> Also his fighting moves aren't his good spot since he doesnt' learn cross chop, that new physical fire attack with 100% accuracy 120 power and recoil will be his bread and butter.



Blaziken has an average defense and a slightly above average speed, but his offensive power makes up for that. Even though it doesn't learn Cross Chop, its other fighting attacks will still give it an edge over Typhlosion, in my opinion. Blaziken has a higher range of utility over Typhlosion. I can think of many situations in which Typhlosion would pretty much be screwed due to its lower attack, while Blaziken would just blow right through them or would at least have more options for dealing with them. Since alot of Pokemon teams have Earthquake, I expect most fire Pokemon to be KOed pretty quickly, especially since all of them have a pretty low defense except for Torkoal and Magcargo. In the case of Blaziken and Typhlosion though, assuming that they manage to survive an Earthquake attack or get the first attack, Blaziken is more likely to have powerful moves available that'll give it an edge or at least put it on equal footing against the opponent. Typhlosion, probably wouldn't be able to do too much damage to an opponent like that unless their type was either weak or neutral against fire, and also if they have a low Sp. Def.

It's been a long time since I've used a Typhlosion though, and I haven't checked up on its new move list, but just based upon what I know of their stats and their moves from R/S/E/etc., Typhlosion just doesn't really stand out when compared to the other fire starters. 

Hm... and is Charizard still the only fire starter that can learn that 150 power Fire attack?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Blaziken has an average defense and a slightly above average speed, but his offensive power makes up for that. Even though it doesn't learn Cross Chop, its other fighting attacks will still give it an edge over Typhlosion, in my opinion. Blaziken has a higher range of utility over Typhlosion. I can think of many situations in which Typhlosion would pretty much be screwed due to its lower attack, while Blaziken would just blow right through them or would at least have more options for dealing with them. Since alot of Pokemon teams have Earthquake, I expect most fire Pokemon to be KOed pretty quickly, especially since all of them have a pretty low defense except for Torkoal and Magcargo. In the case of Blaziken and Typhlosion though, assuming that they manage to survive an Earthquake attack or get the first attack, Blaziken is more likely to have powerful moves available that'll give it an edge or at least put it on equal footing against the opponent. Typhlosion, probably wouldn't be able to do too much damage to an opponent like that unless their type was either weak or neutral against fire, and also if they have a low Sp. Def.
> 
> It's been a long time since I've used a Typhlosion though, and I haven't checked up on its new move list, but just based upon what I know of their stats and their moves from R/S/E/etc., Typhlosion just doesn't really stand out when compared to the other fire starters.
> 
> Hm... and is Charizard still the only fire starter that can learn that 150 power Fire attack?



No, all starters can now learn the Elemental Hyper Beam. By breeding, I think.

*ED!*t: Make that by move-tutor. Any of the final-stage evolutions of the starters can learn them.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 15, 2007)

the reason i cant wait for D/P is because of world wide trading for any pokemon using Nintendo WPC


----------



## FFLN (Apr 15, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> No, all starters can now learn the Elemental Hyper Beam. By breeding, I think.
> 
> *ED!*t: Make that by move-tutor. Any of the final-stage evolutions of the starters can learn them.



So I can take any of the starters from any generation to that move tutor and that starter would be able to learn it? Is it still only once per game though, or can we get more uses out of it if we give them some rare items?

Hm, I was just checking my Fire Red today and saw that I don't have alot of the things that I thought I had. I thought I had already captured Mewtwo, but... since it's not on my Pokedex, I guess I haven't.=\ I thought I had a Charizard too, but I actually only have a level 68 Charmeleon and alot of other high-level unevolved Pokemon. I'll have to check my Colosseum save file too to see which Pokemon I have left to transfer... oh wait... I still need to get to Ho-Oh in there. That's why I didn't transfer all of the Pokemon yet.

I really hope that the music in D&P is better than the music from the previous games, because all of that previous music causes headaches for me and puts me to sleep now. It's like that music is trying to bring out repressed memories of the boredom of walking around in a patch of tall grass and KOing every Pokemon that appears. Ugh. Maybe I'll consider just taking on highly profitable trainers and then buying vitamins for my Pokemon. That might be less boring this time around.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 15, 2007)

I hope it's better too.Old songs get annying after a while..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 15, 2007)

Gold/Silver/Crystal had some awesome tunes, especially the cities. Goldenrod City, anyone?

But the Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald had to be the most annoying...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2007)

I miss those old days when everyone was insane about Pokemon.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 15, 2007)

It seems it kinda died down a lot midway after the second gen. I think one of the main problems was that Ruby and Sapphire were missing a majority of the Pokémon so we had to wait for FR/LG. There were the GCN games but Genius Sonority was pretty lame and laid-back on those. I mean, the Pokémon models were only ported from the Stadium ones (same movements and all).


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 16, 2007)

I think Colesseum was ok but XD sucked.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 16, 2007)

What they needed was a new Stadium game with Gym Leader castle, an emulator for the games, mini-games, etc, but instead we got quite a short RPG with even more trading to do.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 16, 2007)

The original Pokemon Stadiums were the best Pokemon console games IMO. The minigames were SO fun.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

The Music in D/P is alright, there are some good tunes.  My favorites is the tune played when you fight a trainer, it has this awesome part in it...I'll see if I can find a clip of the song...

EDIT:  Anyone know where to upload music, I remember I have the OST to D/P and got the two songs I want to share ^^


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

No, I got a better one...MYSPACE!

Friend let me put it up on his "Unknown Dungeon" Profile


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, Myspace works too.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

I dunno if it was discussed here yet, but I'm too lazy to flip through the pages, but Pokepress says that Foreign Games can trade one another and Pokemon that are traded from Foreign Games get experience faster than the Pokemon traded with the same region games


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't know what to name my character.....>>
since I will be wifi-ing after all


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm just gonna go by my real name, I'm not gonna put in my screen name.  Hopefully that will not be a problem for those that signed up to be Gym Leaders.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> What they needed was a new Stadium game with Gym Leader castle, an emulator for the games, mini-games, etc, but instead we got quite a short RPG with even more trading to do.



I think Battle revolution for the Wii will be all that...minus the minigames maybe but i allmost never cared about em , not sure weather or not it'll have a gym leader castle or variations of it but it doesn't got a story it's just battles...oh and it'll have random WIFI battling too so we will able to play whenever we want and not only when our 32 person Flist people are available. 

Also for moves like takedown the pokemon will actually go and hit one another not like how it was on stadium where it looked like all physical hits were delivered from a distance


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think Battle revolution for the Wii will be all that...minus the minigames maybe but i allmost never cared about em , not sure weather or not it'll have a gym leader castle or variations of it but it doesn't got a story it's just battles...oh and it'll have random WIFI battling too so we will able to play whenever we want and not only when our 32 person Flist people are available.
> 
> Also for moves like takedown the pokemon will actually go and hit one another not like how it was on stadium where it looked like all physical hits were delivered from a distance



Don't forget battle damage to the stadium


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I don't know what to name my character.....>>
> since I will be wifi-ing after all



YOSHI-KUN!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

Now I am torn.............
I thought up all possible Gym Badge names in my boredom~~will post them in the leaders thread ^^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Also for moves like takedown the pokemon will actually go and hit one another not like how it was on stadium where it looked like all physical hits were delivered from a distance


Yeah, I saw the video of that long time ago. About time, I say. I wonder how it looks like when attacks miss though, and how attacks won't reach Pokémon that are hidden underground or underwater or in the air.

Are there any videos of that?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Don't forget battle damage to the stadium



I didn't know about that...are you serious? It sounds cool .



QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, I saw the video of that long time ago. About time, I say. I wonder how it looks like when attacks miss though, and how attacks won't reach Pokémon that are hidden underground or underwater or in the air.
> 
> Are there any videos of that?



I saw a bunch in youtube.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 16, 2007)

u guys talking about battle revolution


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> u guys talking about battle revolution



Yes we were.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 16, 2007)

The costumes in battle revolution are cool...now I want a wii...lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 16, 2007)

6 more days left, might aswell start planning.

Anyone going to be playing while having LG in the GBA slot? I wanted some of the exclusives for it. I'm playing with FR in the slot.

What are the exlusives again if you play with LG in the other slot?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

I plan to do the same thing I do with the 1st copy of all my new generation Pokemon games: 

I intend to try and "catch 'em all." 

So yeah, I will definitely be playing with all copies of generation 3 in the GBA slot at one point or another.

But eh, after that attempt, I usually just re-start by extra copy (Pearl in this case) over and over again whenever I need to/are bored and only raise my favorites.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Starting the game with your favourites is the best shit ever.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 16, 2007)

im playing with FR and emerald and the leaf green ones are :
weedle
kakuna
sandshrew
sandslash
vulpix
magby


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

I intend to play though Diamond with the following (not caring too much about EVs along the way): 

Empoleon 
Infernape (trade over from Pearl)
Staraptor
Lucario
Weavile
Mismagius (trade over from Pearl)

Dialga will probably replace the weakest link when I get him just for general awesomeness.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

My team will be the same as always, in terms of favourites, anyway.

Arcanine
Heracross
Lapras
Espeon
Umbreon
Aerodactyl


----------



## FFLN (Apr 16, 2007)

Wait... we get more wild Pokemon if we play with an Advance cartridge in the DS?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 16, 2007)

^Yeah.

I haven't thought about m Diamond team yet, though I know for sure I'll be having Infernape, Electivire, and Weaville. (This is before I get access to Pal Park)


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

@FFLN:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I plan to do the same thing I do with the 1st copy of all my new generation Pokemon games:
> 
> I intend to try and "catch 'em all."
> 
> ...



Yep...I plan to have Diamond as my main game and restart Pearl over an over again. 

Although moving all the pokemon from my leaf Green game to Diamond will be a pain seeing that the PAL Park feature only allow 6 pokemon to be captured per day


----------



## FFLN (Apr 16, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> @FFLN:



Ah, thanks. I thought I had already clicked on all of the non-game spoiling links on Serebii, but I guess not.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 16, 2007)

Lol, it'll make me around 3-4 days to get my transferred.

For thge people playing with LG in their slot, give me a PM when you capture a Vulpix or Magby. xD Or just remember my request, I'll try to hook you up with something good.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yep...I plan to have Diamond as my main game and restart Pearl over an over again.
> 
> Although moving all the pokemon from my leaf Green game to Diamond will be a pain seeing that the PAL Park feature only allow 6 pokemon to be captured per day



For the Pal Park 6 per day rule. Can you change it by changing the DS clock? It worked for FFIII.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 16, 2007)

^^^ great one and my team will be 
Inferape
blazekin
charizard
Dialga
Torterra
Empoleon

and im getting all starters from my pearl(diamond being my main game) and choosing chimcar as a starter


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Apr 16, 2007)

i live in th euk so ill have to wait a further 2-3 months than the americans to get it which is uber-gay, still does anyone know where i can find what pokemon will be in the two games and i dont just mean the new generation, i mean the whole dex.

i hope with this one you can do what you could with ruby and saphirre and start  the game with lv 5 traded pokemon, does anyone know if you can do that?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2007)

das-afrika said:


> i live in th euk so ill have to wait a further 2-3 months than the americans to get it which is uber-gay, still does anyone know where i can find what pokemon will be in the two games and i dont just mean the new generation, i mean the whole dex.
> 
> i hope with this one you can do what you could with ruby and saphirre and start  the game with lv 5 traded pokemon, does anyone know if you can do that?


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 16, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> ^^^ great one and my team will be
> Inferape
> blazekin
> charizard
> ...



Ohh... 3 fire types and a legendary?  Bad team choice, but if they are your favorites then it's understandable (unless your in the NF Tourny). 

Anyway, my team is in my sig. (might trade out Roserade for something else )


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 16, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> my team will be
> Inferape
> blazekin
> charizard
> ...



Lmaooo  


Sorry kid, but you better do some serious team changing if you plan on playing competitively here on NF xD


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2007)

Stop making fun of him guys.

If that is his team, leave him alone and leave it at that.

Who cares? As long as you have your own, who are you to judge somebody else?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

^Well, certain pokemon won't be allowed in the tourny, so it's better he/she knows that ahead of time instead of dashing their hopes when it's too late.

Plus, 3 fire types (even dual types) well, make it easier to game plan against.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2007)

He never said anything about being in the tournament.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 16, 2007)

Isn't the the obligation of those who have knowledge to pass it on to those without?

Nobody ever went "omgz0rz n00b!!!! your team is teh sux0rz!!!!" 

Everything that was said to him was the truth, so what's wrong with it?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2007)

I didn't see him asking for help.^

The conversation is over....

Lets move on to something else then


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 16, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> For the Pal Park 6 per day rule. Can you change it by changing the DS clock? It worked for FFIII.



No it wont, it'll make you wait another 24 hours. But don't worry, most people will probaly be able to transfer all of theirs over in less than a week.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

Last  night I caught Palkia in Japanese Pearl and I must say it was a really awesome scene/battle when you meet with it and Team Galaxy.  I also caught 1/3 Lake Legendaries.  Gonna work on getting the other two today.  No, I don't use Legendaries, they are fort he whole "Gotta Catch'em All" deal.


----------



## Cy (Apr 16, 2007)

Catching the game legendary is a pain unless you keep your levels up. In the japanese version I didn't, just barely beat the boss with my pokemon having low HP, and even with full hp, Dialga could OHKO my d00ds with his ultimate attack. Gotta say it was an awesome attack, though...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

I didn't have a problem getting Palkia.  It was dark in the game so I got its HP in the yellow, used Duskball and boom, caught it.  Uxie was another story....It's health was really really down and still wouldn't stay in the Pokeballs I kept using.  Finally a Duskball kept it inside.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 16, 2007)

Seven more days! GAAAAHHHH!!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 16, 2007)

6 days actually...!


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

five Days people


----------



## TiTTTS (Apr 16, 2007)

Guys, play the demo in Gamestop while waiting for the days to pass.
The demo is .. awesome. Can't wait for the actual game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 16, 2007)

Theres a demo already?! Nice!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> Theres a demo already?! Nice!!



It's not really long though...


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> It's not really long though...



Yeah it's only 2-3 battles...atleast you got Rukario to use


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh well, at least we get to play some of it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2007)

Game in hand already ^^ I love Japanese Imports


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 17, 2007)

Ahhh lucky you. I dont even understand jap.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2007)

Neither do I, but it's Pokemon and the basic thing in Pokemon is catching and trading.  The story can wait for an English release, but catching Pokemon doesn't need an understanding.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 17, 2007)

Some of the legendaries in D/P don't look so,legendary....


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 17, 2007)

Yea, I've had Pearl since September, just never finished it.

Even tho I know I could get some nice pokemon now, I'd rather not, I want the majority of stuff about the game to be a surprise.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2007)

Once again, Azuelf is giving me a frustrating time and not staying in its Pokeball when down to a slimmer of health -.-


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 17, 2007)

question.  say a player always beats the elite four first time through, has their team well balanced typ wise, has their team level around 60-70, and has decent stats but no special care taken to increase stats, how much of a chance would they stand in the tourney?

second, on a scale of 1-10, how tough are the players in the NF tourney usually?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

puppykamikaze said:


> question.  say a player always beats the elite four first time through, has their team well balanced typ wise, has their team level around 60-70, and has decent stats but no special care taken to increase stats, how much of a chance would they stand in the tourney?
> 
> second, on a scale of 1-10, how tough are the players in the NF tourney usually?



The leaders will all have lvl 100 teams so i doubt you could beat any of em with a 60-70 level team. Also beating the ingame elite 4 in your first try isn't hard at all. If you just have a decent team and buy a few potions you're set.

You'll need much much more to bead Ev trained megamonsters like people here have.

And second since the game isn't out yet this will be the first turney so we actually don't know exactly but by reputation most sound really strong and i bet have played thousands of hours pokemon total and some even only just of the 3rd gen games. I have a 400 hour silver 500hour ruby 300 hour crystal 100 and 40something saphire (i got 2 saphires , found one on the street) and 120 leafgreen. Compare your plytimes to those and you could have a basic idea of our levels and their differances (if any).


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks.  i know the in game are very easy, i was just using it as a common reference that could be understood.  my levels will definately be 100 but i'm nowhere near these guys level.  i'll break the 200 hour most likely with this one but i get impatient with the breeding.  thanks again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

puppykamikaze said:


> question.  say a player always beats the elite four first time through, has their team well balanced typ wise, has their team level around 60-70, and has decent stats but no special care taken to increase stats, how much of a chance would they stand in the tourney?
> 
> second, on a scale of 1-10, *how tough are the players in the NF tourney usually*?


Thast's an unanswerable question. This is going to be the first tournament, since the game is going to be released this week for the first time. We'll see how difficult the competition truly is...


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2007)

Comes 
Out This Sunday!!!! Cant w8  April 22nd can we versus the jap kidz no? 
Your all gonna lose to this mofo 
Nf tourney would be so so ,we would have experts who breed 4 Iv's and train Ev's and non experts who would use a mainly atk pkmn and use all specials lol like what i use to do with my Gyarados lol


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thast's an unanswerable question. This is going to be the first tournament, since the game is going to be released this week for the first time. We'll see how difficult the competition truly is...



Imma whoop yo ass. >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Comes
> Out This Sunday!!!! Cant w8  April 22nd can we versus the jap kidz no?
> Your all gonna lose to this mofo


??????? O_o



> Nf tourney would be so so ,we would have experts who breed 4 Iv's and train Ev's and non experts who would use a mainly atk pkmn and use all specials lol like what i use to do with my Gyarados lol


Like I said, we'll be able to sort all that out through the tourny. People of varying skills is something expected.



Shalashaska said:


> Imma whoop yo ass. >.>


LOL...whose to say we'll even face each other? 

I'll be doing the random drawings....and one of us might lose before facing one another 


I ain't losing >_>


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> LOL...whose to say we'll even face each other?
> 
> I'll be doing the random drawings....and one of us might lose before facing one another
> 
> ...



_You're_ doing the random draw? I CALL FOR A VOTE OF NO CONFIDENCE 

And we'll be facing each other outside of tournaments, to let you see how well your old pokemon are thriving. XD


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 17, 2007)

i will kick all of your asses regardless of level region or legendary my them is kick ass


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

For one, you won't be able to use any Legendaries or face being disqualified, so not much ass kicking going on with that. Second, I could sweep at least half of your team with just one pokemon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> _You're_ doing the random draw? I CALL FOR A VOTE OF NO CONFIDENCE


LOL...yeah, don't worry, I'll be totally objective. If I end up facing you in the first round then that's just fates cruel joke on me >_<

But the odds are on my side, especially with the number of participants. I'm closing the tourny sign up after we get 64 (*Definite*) participants. With a little over 2 months left, I'm pretty sure we'll reach that number.

I'll try working on a sig to drum up some more interest. 



> And we'll be facing each other outside of tournaments, to let you see how well your old pokemon are thriving. XD



Bastard...that's the ultimate insult. 

You're planning to wipe me out with my former hatchlings


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't wait for the English Version, I have been dying to do the Underground Portion of the game with a friend


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 17, 2007)

Btw guys, I think Wi-Fi sets levels to 100 if you choose that option.

Even if your Pokemon are all level 51, you can (according to IGN) choose an online battle option that automatically levels all your Pokemon to level 100 (all EV training is taken into account with the auto level ups).

So we might not even have to worry about training. xD


----------



## Countach (Apr 17, 2007)

bit should we?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Btw guys, I think Wi-Fi sets levels to 100 if you choose that option.
> 
> Even if your Pokemon are all level 51, you can (according to IGN) choose an online battle option that automatically levels all your Pokemon to level 100 (all EV training is taken into account with the auto level ups).
> 
> So we might not even have to worry about training. xD



Seriously  that is really awesome, a Pokemon game that gives the lazy people something to not worry about lol.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> As for the Japanese game, I know trading across countries is allowed and also very cool, because you'll get pokemon from different countries in their original language (i.e. German, Japanese, ect...)





gotta localizate them all ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> gotta localizate them all ...



I was going to mention that link but that's essentially what I was hinting at


----------



## FFLN (Apr 17, 2007)

Lazy people? It does take alot of time to train six Pokemon to level 100... much less just one.

This feature will be useful though, but... if they've already got the EV points added in when calculating your Pokemon to level 100... I'm guessing they'll just divide the points up evenly rather than putting them into specific areas.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

It doesn't really matter to me whether people want to auto level their pokemon or not. It isn't an advantage so it's fine by me. I'm just interested in fine tuning the rules and guidelines for the tournament. 

And I can't wait to start the drawings for the first round match ups


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 17, 2007)

Question for anyone who has the japanese version, how many friends can you have on DP?  Because if there's is a limit (only 50 friends), then this tourny is going to be difficult to do.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it's like 25, and nah, just delete and add people


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Question for anyone who has the japanese version, how many friends can you have on DP?  Because if there's is a limit (only 50 friends), then this tourny is going to be difficult to do.



If it's like the english version it should be around 32. Plus you can always delete a name and add one you need for the tourny.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 18, 2007)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Well, I'm not rich... :<
> 
> Why not, I've got a flashcart to use...
> 
> Some people have their copies of Pearl/Diamond already (those "special" people who get games early for whatever reason), so I expect a dump soon... then I'll be choosing pocchama and trainin' me pokemans! XD



I have a question tho, w/ the flash cart (I had one for GBA, just not DS) will all the WiFi functions etc still work right?

I don't personally have anything against the carts, I just like to support pokemon  Even tho I know they'll get enough sales anyway xD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> LOL...yeah, don't worry, I'll be totally objective. If I end up facing you in the first round then that's just fates cruel joke on me >_<


Not to mention ironic, amusing, and it'll ensue some _slight_ masochism. 


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> But the odds are on my side, especially with the number of participants. I'm closing the tourny sign up after we get 64 (*Definite*) participants. With a little over 2 months left, I'm pretty sure we'll reach that number.


GALLIKU GUN, HOOOOOOOOOOO


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'll try working on a sig to drum up some more interest.


Bring on the nubs.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Bastard...that's the ultimate insult.
> 
> You're planning to wipe me out with my former hatchlings


Damn straight. Gotta let you know how to use 'em. D:

Also, I found out this time 'round you can get unlimited fossiles.

UNLIMITED.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Apr 18, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I have a question tho, w/ the flash cart (I had one for GBA, just not DS) will all the WiFi functions etc still work right?
> 
> I don't personally have anything against the carts, I just like to support pokemon  Even tho I know they'll get enough sales anyway xD



 Everything works like the actual game itself. One thing I noticed though, is that it only takes less than a second to save. Probably because the save file is on a memory card which the game also happens to be on.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 18, 2007)

While trying to get a lucky egg i just caught a shiny female nidoran.


 Pwnage


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, lucky.
Can't wait for the release on 22 April.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 18, 2007)

16 hours yesterday, straight, zero count on the lucky egg. First chansey seen this morning, within thirty minutes of trying, caught on the first ball and sweet action Egg in tow :3

No shinies though.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

Perspective said:


> 16 hours yesterday, straight, zero count on the lucky egg. First chansey seen this morning, within thirty minutes of trying, caught on the first ball and sweet action Egg in tow :3
> 
> No shinies though.



Chansey in D/P are much easier to catch...no safari zone rules, so it's much easier to get the egg there....<<
I coulda told you that


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

april 22nd is soooo close ><


----------



## Seany (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn it will only be out in like June here 
Oh well, it just gives me more time to train on GBA games


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 18, 2007)

> Chansey in D/P are much easier to catch...no safari zone rules, so it's much easier to get the egg there....<<
> I coulda told you that


 
>_<

Nah, I would have done it now anyways, since I've stuff I need to get done in a vague sequence. 

That is love though, I fucking hate the safari zone. I'm going to sleep/false swipe/ultra ball 1000 chanseys in d/p. And then link to my other d/s and throw some rocks at them. Rocks that look suspiciously similar to eq. Good luck fleeing from that you fat pigtailed failed-kangaroo bitch.

I don't recall exactly how this works, so maybe someone can hit me with a reminder - I'm buying another wii [mine got sold whilst I was out of town...] and colossuem/XD, and a couple of used gba/sp's and hookups, among other, less relevant to the question things. They'll attach to the wii, right? I think they slap into the gc controller port, but I haven't played crystal chronicles in like three years, so I'm pulling a mental blank.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Chansey in D/P are much easier to catch...no safari zone rules, so it's much easier to get the egg there....<<
> I coulda told you that



You sure about that? Do they drop the egg in D/P too? Cause i'm about to give up on those stupid safari zone chanseys.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

Perspective said:


> I'm buying another wii [mine got sold whilst I was out of town...] and colossuem/XD, and a couple of used gba/sp's and hookups, among other, less relevant to the question things. They'll attach to the wii, right? I think they slap into the gc controller port, but I haven't played crystal chronicles in like three years, so I'm pulling a mental blank.



Someone sold your wii while you were out of town......how messed up is that....Yes, they all attach normally since it's the same GC slots, and CC uses the slots to attach your GBA cords.

@Dreikoo
All Chansey have that probability of holding lucky egg. So it makes no difference if they are in the wild in DP or in the safari in FRLG.


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

Is the games out yet or what???


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Is the games out yet or what???



Only in Japan.

They come out officially in the U.S. on April 22, 2007.
Europe: June 1, 2007


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2007)

Kira can you check who made that last neg rep, by any chance? D:

And Pokemon D/P will be rad, but a GSC-remake would just fucking own.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2007)

Definitely waking up early on Sunday for this one.  Got my whole week planned out already. xD

I was reading IGN's 'First Ten Hours In.." and it seems the grass starter may be the way to go since he says the areas you go in the beginning barely have any grass.  Tho, in the previous versions there wasn't a lot of grass in the beginning either.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Kira can you check who made that last neg rep, by any chance? D:
> 
> And Pokemon D/P will be rad, but a GSC-remake would just fucking own.


I would also love a remake. But I think they're just happy giving fans the pokemon they needed to complete their pokedexes.

Yeah, it would make tons of money, but would the game maker even bother? They would need some real motivation, or else they'll just stick to the bare minimum.



Hokage Naruto said:


> Definitely waking up early on Sunday for this one.  Got my whole week planned out already. xD
> 
> I was reading IGN's 'First Ten Hours In.." and it seems the grass starter may be the way to go since he says the areas you go in the beginning barely have any grass.  Tho, in the previous versions there wasn't a lot of grass in the beginning either.



I have to wait at least a day longer because I'm getting mines delivered


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2007)

I am going to Gamestop at 8:30 AM, when they open.  Than I'll probably go back to bed and start playing at noon.  I finished all my projects and such for school so I can play during my off-periods and everything.  Trying to grind with my WoW character, so I can have some time to take off.

I remember the first time I got Sapphire.  Played that for six hours straight ad got like 4 badges without any worry.  I think I might break that with Diamond or Pearl.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I have to wait at least a day longer because I'm getting mines delivered



Oh noes me too!!!!!!!! 
But for the better I think, I got 2 8 pagers due for Tuesday <<


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 18, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I am going to Gamestop at 8:30 AM, when they open.  Than I'll probably go back to bed and start playing at noon.  I finished all my projects and such for school so I can play during my off-periods and everything.  Trying to grind with my WoW character, so I can have some time to take off.
> 
> I remember the first time I got Sapphire.  Played that for six hours straight ad got like 4 badges without any worry.  I think I might break that with Diamond or Pearl.



I thought that they open at 12:00 p.m. on Sunday, or are they opening early for DP as some kind of special.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> I thought that they open at 12:00 p.m. on Sunday, or are they opening early for DP as some kind of special.



I thought they were always open early because I remember trying to get a Wii on Sunday and I went around 10-11 AM and the worker there said people have been coming to the store two hours ago.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> I thought that they open at 12:00 p.m. on Sunday, or are they opening early for DP as some kind of special.



hmmh..they open slightly open during specials. I picked my Wii about 11:00am, but I'm not sure they'll be doing it for D/P :S


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2007)

They better, cuz right after church, im gonna go to my gamestop and get it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

Why not play during church? Use a holy Togekiss to make it seem alright


----------



## Manetheren (Apr 18, 2007)

The top X% of Gamestops (in preorders for Pokemon) will be opening at 8am on Sunday for the release.

I'd recommend calling your store ahead of time and see if they are doing so.

I know my store is... and I probably am going to have to work that day.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine is opening early, but only an hour earlier. *yawn* I don't know if I'll actually get up to go that early though...

My starter will still be the fire monkey.

I was thinking about getting XD, but is Emerald really worth getting? Is there anything really special or unique about what you can give your Pokemon in there? If not, I don't really want to bother with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 18, 2007)

get the cyndaquil, chikorita, or totodile in there^^^

nothing else though.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't really need that. I still have their evolutions from Colosseum. So there're no Pokemon with unique moves or anything like that? If not, I'll probably just pass on it again until I feel like having more Pokemon merchandise after D&P&BR.


----------



## Manetheren (Apr 18, 2007)

A couple of months ago I picked up:

Colosseum
XD: Gale of Darkness
Emerald
Sapphire
FireRed
Leaf Green

did a full playthrough of FireRed, and about half an Emerald playthrough.  Used LeafGreen and Saph to transfer the starters into the other game (I love having all 3 starters at the beginning of the game.)

So eventually i will have a good setup for transfer to D/P.

I am personally gettign both Diamond and Pearl, since I also intend to have a full starter set to begin the game.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 18, 2007)

ok ok ok now listen the GSC remake is shiny gold and its a hack but its very good same storyline some new maps howen pokemon and FR graphics. click the link in my sig


me im choosing chimcar for a starter.

im actully getting mine monday from this boy at school.

and new DP new at  its WI-FI info


----------



## Cy (Apr 18, 2007)

Perspective said:


> 16 hours yesterday, straight, zero count on the lucky egg. First chansey seen this morning, within thirty minutes of trying, caught on the first ball and sweet action Egg in tow :3
> 
> No shinies though.



How the hell do you catch chancey's? I've tried a hundred times, and never caught one...

Chancey isn't nearly as good in D/P. I seem to recall there's no way to teach it siesmic toss or any other 100 damage attacks in it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 18, 2007)

Perspective said:


> 16 hours yesterday, straight, zero count on the lucky egg. First chansey seen this morning, within thirty minutes of trying, caught on the first ball and sweet action Egg in tow :3
> 
> No shinies though.



so you got the Egg?...

i think it willbe more easy now on D/P... using the compoundeyes ability while hunting will save people from suffering D: ...


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 18, 2007)

*Preorders for D/P top 500,000.*




Looking like this game won't be as easy to get on launch as alot of people may have thought. Its predicted to be one of the top selling games of this year.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

2Shea said:


> *Preorders for D/P top 500,000.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is why I'm thrilled I pre-ordered the game


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 18, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I was reading IGN's 'First Ten Hours In.." and it seems the grass starter may be the way to go since he says the areas you go in the beginning barely have any grass.  Tho, in the previous versions there wasn't a lot of grass in the beginning either.


If you're concerned about finding specific types in the game then I would suggest Chimchar.

Aside from Ponyta, he's the only fire type you can get in the whole game before you get the National Dex. =/


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Which is why I'm thrilled I pre-ordered the game



Me too, pre-ordered it back in Feb. xD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 18, 2007)

I pre-ordered both via Gamestop online.

Hopefully this doesn't mean I have to wait till Monday despite paying for fastest shipping because they apparently don't ship on Sundays. xD


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I pre-ordered both via Gamestop online.
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't mean I have to wait till Monday despite paying for fastest shipping because they apparently don't ship on Sundays. xD



Sadly it most likely does, I highly highly doubt that they would get it there on saturday lol.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> If you're concerned about finding specific types in the game then I would suggest Chimchar.
> 
> Aside from Ponyta, he's the only fire type you can get in the whole game before you get the National Dex. =/



That's exactly why I'm getting Chimchar.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 18, 2007)

This is going to be great. Still don't know which starter I'll pick D: 

Chimchar seems like the one though.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm probably going to go with Piplup.

Penguins are win and he was the one I immediately liked when I first saw the three.

But then again, I'm getting both so I'll probably just trade over a Chimchar and Turtwig anyway. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Sadly it most likely does, I highly highly doubt that they would get it there on saturday lol.



If they followed the same procedures as Play asia, we would have received the game on Sunday. 

EMS Speedpost delivers 7 days a week. I've had them deliver games (and other products) to my home on Saturday and Sunday. 

Oh, well =/


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 18, 2007)

So can't wait for Pokemon Diamond to come out!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

I preordered from EGgames online...I dunno why I didn't just preorder it to pick up at the store (regret it now...). They don't ship Sundays, so I'll have to endure my two essays until then~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

I pre-ordered Diamond from Gamestop and Pearl from Bestbuy. Don't ask why I pre-ordered from two different stores


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I pre-ordered Diamond from Gamestop and Pearl from Bestbuy. Don't ask why I pre-ordered from two different stores



You were embarassed to get Pearls at the evil place that is Gamestop?

BTW we need to MSN so you can tutor me on IV/EV/PKM stuff, and your patience too~


----------



## Hylian (Apr 18, 2007)

im going to start with the penguin

when it evolves, it has a water/steel combination which is pretty cool


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I pre-ordered Diamond from Gamestop and Pearl from Bestbuy. Don't ask why I pre-ordered from two different stores



Double the promo items double the fun ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> You were embarassed to get Pearls at the evil place that is Gamestop?
> 
> BTW we need to MSN so you can tutor me on IV/EV/PKM stuff, and your patience too~



Nah...I originally intended to buy only Diamond but I came across some free money for Bestbuy and decided "why not" and bought a new DS lite while I was at it 

I'm pretty terrible when it comes to instant messenging. Usually people would need to keep asking me to get on, but I'll be on when D/P comes out, at least for an hour or two per day xDD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 18, 2007)

To those so worried about which starter to choose, don't worry about it.  Believe me when I say this.  It is freakin easy to get all 3 starters in the game thanks to Global WIFI trading.  Last night, I traded Turtwig's evolution for a Lv 1 Turtwig.  All you need to do isbefore you go to bed, put a Pokemon up on Global WIFI.  Choose the starter you want.  Exit out and save game and turn it off and go to bed.  Wake up, turn on game, enter Global WIFI and see if you were given the Pokemon you wanted.  Chances are you did, because there are a lot of people that breed and will take any Pokemon.  I traded two Sudowoodo's for Turtwig and Piplup.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 18, 2007)

^Yeah, that's one reason why I'm not too worried about getting another version, but... is it that easy to get a Palkia or Dialga?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not really concerned with starters just letting you all know that its going to be like all the other versions with grass. And I never really liked Grass except for Roselia which I always seemed attached too.  

I had decided to use Chimchar awhile because a monkey with fire coming out of his ass was too much to pass up.  Plus, he is rumored to be the next Charmander/Charizard in power/versatility.  I really like fire for some odd reason since Magmar, Electribuzz and Rhydon's evolved forms are going to kick ass.

I am going to buy two versions really close because I want to make my team have two Lucario's since Lurcario looks to be a staple in all teams.  I can't wait now.   I should get down on reserving it if possible with everyone expected to be getting it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 18, 2007)

^Can anyone confirm this, the part about Chimchar being much like Charmander and it's evolution?

I sure hope not...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 18, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Can anyone confirm this, the part about Chimchar being much like Charmander and it's evolution?
> 
> I sure hope not...



Its all on speculation & opinion, I just read a few IGN articles and they were stating that Chimchar gives the reminisce of how Charmander was and could be as versatile.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

Chimchar's evolution is stronger than Blaziken...Not really compared to Charizard though...


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 18, 2007)

phew,4 more days.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

Chimchar =/= Charmander in terms of awesomeness/versatility. It can get some quite a few decent moves, but the Fire/Fighting is rather unoriginal. Does make for a nice Phys. Sweeper, though.
Charizard:
Hp/At/Def/Sp.At/Sp.Def/Sp
78/84/78/109/85/100

Infernape:
Hp/At/Def/Sp.At/Sp.Def/Sp
76/104/71/104/71/108

So some improvements, some declines.


----------



## NecroAngel (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone here have any recommendations for me to start getting properly good at Pokemon? Any sites that show me the ropes etc? Like, how to not make n00bish move choices for my Pokemon, good items to equip, which stats to look out for to decide which Pokemon I should get, etc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 19, 2007)

NecroAngel said:


> Does anyone here have any recommendations for me to start getting properly good at Pokemon? Any sites that show me the ropes etc? Like, how to not make n00bish move choices for my Pokemon, good items to equip, which stats to look out for to decide which Pokemon I should get, etc.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can trade game boy advance pokemon , like from Fire Red with P/D pokemon on just the one DS?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

You can only transfer them into Pal Park. You can't trade, and if you could you'd most definitely not be able to transfer D/P pokemon to LG/FR.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I meant pokemon from the previous generations that are in D/P already.

So you can do it on one DS?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes. You can put upto 6 pokemon in Pal Park everyday in DP. But it is permanent. You can't trade between DP and LG/FR/R/S/E.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 19, 2007)

Haha cool, some of these features are pretty damn cool.

Now if only they had all 24 gyms, it would be the perfect pkn game.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

24? What are you talking about? There are 32 gyms in total. Not to mention that they still need to introduce the Orange Islands. D:


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, all 24 from the last few games aswell.

I don't think they'll actually introduce Orange island gyms into the games, if they did it would be great, you'd probably have gym leaders towards the end with level 100 pokemon.
Level 200 would be the new level 100 on the wifi then.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 19, 2007)

Does Magma Armor not halve the steps for egg hatching in fr/lg?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't think it does. D:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 19, 2007)

I figured that out >_< 

Breeding a brood of heracross =D


----------



## FFLN (Apr 19, 2007)

Blaziken's still the offensive powerhouse when it comes to the fire starters. Infernape would only have the edge with its higher speed.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 19, 2007)

i can't wait for this tomorrow <3


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 19, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Blaziken's still the offensive powerhouse when it comes to the fire starters. Infernape would only have the edge with its higher speed.



Not saying one is greater than the other, but Inferape has a higher attack power and speed thats really good.  Just saying its going to be a force to reckon with down the road.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 19, 2007)

Ahhhh just three more days!!


----------



## Raw 1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Everybody would buy MMOPokemon because it's pokemon on the go

I'de go up to anyone I saw and challenge em to a battle

(the loser has to give something up to the winner)

I wouldn't even pick any of the new pokemon
I already have a pokemon team that I want 
(All they need is upgraded moves)


----------



## FFLN (Apr 19, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Not saying one is greater than the other, but Inferape has a higher attack power and speed thats really good.  Just saying its going to be a force to reckon with down the road.



Oh, I wasn't stating an opinion that time. In base stats, Blaziken has the highest attack and special attack. It's weakness is low defense and speed. Infernape just balances things out by giving equal stats to attack, special attack, and speed.


----------



## Raw 1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone even know the pokemon list???
or what new pokemon are in it besides the fire monkey, tree dog, and water penguin???


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 19, 2007)

its a turtle thingie i thought....

also you could probably google it. i did.


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 19, 2007)

Pachirisu.....


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 19, 2007)

Pachirisu is awesome, I have one on my game.  I will probably capture another one in English Diamond for the team, it's cute and awesome and has the priveledge to be called Nutsack >8)


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 19, 2007)

Very cute.^^ He looks so innocent at first,then wham! You get hit by a thunderbolt.^^


----------



## Zenou (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm gonna pick this up Sunday. It's too bad you can't transfer GBC->GBA (thus GBA->DS). I really skimped on my Sapphire version. My max level Pokemon is 60.


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 20, 2007)

I was gonna Pre Order it an get the special stylist that came along then I remembered my friends would kick my ass =/

Still cant wait to get the game this Sunday though!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 20, 2007)

Zeno said:


> I'm gonna pick this up Sunday. It's too bad you can't transfer GBC->GBA (thus GBA->DS). I really skimped on my Sapphire version. My max level Pokemon is 60.



Isn't Sapphire a GBA game... >.>


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 20, 2007)

it is whats he talking about and if your pokemon arn't over 60in DP ur not goin far


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

And now in English, Uchiha Fury?


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 20, 2007)

Im really tempted to get a DS just for this game. Been ages since i last played pokemon, but this is only thing seems interesting. But before i get a DS i have some questions.

Anyone know if you can play against the entire world, or just your region?
Is the DS region free?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2007)

The DS is region free, and via WiFi you can battle and trade world-wide.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

YAY friend just picked mine up


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> YAY friend just picked mine up



2 days before release.....you really need to change your name to luckymtf seriously  

Happy pokemoning  .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

Haha yeah it's pretty good so far. I picked the three guy, cause monkey aint pimpin and pengie and ballin *Joking *


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't top crazymtf, but I got the Nintendo guide in the mail today for anyone who cares.

It's an okay guide, but it's one of the worst Nintendo pokemon guides yet (only above the Gold and Silver Guide).

Doesn't tell what pokemon learn what moves.

Only covers Sinnoh Pokedex.

Doesn't show pokemon stats.

Only has half of a page of info about what to do after the Elite Four.

And most importantly, THE NATIONAL POKEDEX AND ALL THE THINGS YOU CAN DO AFTER YOU BEAT THE ELITE 4 ARE IN ANOTHER GUIDE CALLED 
"*THE ULTIMATE NATIONAL POKEDEX."*

In all, if your like me and can't get on the internet to go to Serebii all the time and just want this guide for the Pokedex and after game extras, skip this guide and get the "Ultimate National Pokedex" coming out later this month.  If you want a game walkthrough, this guide will be perfect for you.  

If you want to ask me something about this guide, I'll happily answer it for you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 20, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> In all, if your like me and can't get on the internet to go to Serebii all the time and just want this guide for the Pokedex and after game extras, skip this guide and get the "Ultimate National Pokedex" coming out later this month.  If you want a game walkthrough, this guide will be perfect for you.
> 
> If you want to ask me something about this guide, I'll happily answer it for you.




Actually...my advice to anyone who can't get to the internet would be to effin enable internet for himself instead of buying a guide for pokemon because the fanbase would be better and more direct than any guide and it would solve pokemon problems better and the internet has another 1 million usses outside of pokemon that are mostly irreplacable.

 Not being able to get on the internet at all  times sounds much worse to me than having questions about the game   .


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually...my advice to anyone who can't get to the internet would be to effin enable internet for himself instead of buying a guide for pokemon because the fanbase would be better and more direct than any guide and it would solve pokemon problems better and the internet has another 1 million usses outside of pokemon that are mostly irreplacable.
> 
> Not being able to get on the internet at all  times sounds much worse to me than having questions about the game   .



No, I mean between my Mom and Aunt always being on the computer doing work, it doesn't give me much time for myself on the internet.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Apr 20, 2007)

Where did you get this ?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2007)

crazymtf, verify all the English name information


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

^What ya mean?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm guessing he wants you to tell us the names of stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh man, i'm the wrong guy  took me awhile to get down sasuke and sakura


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2007)

I mean confirm if the names of the Pokemon and cities beyond Jubilife are the ones that fansites have been showing.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 20, 2007)

-Bakkun- said:


> Where did you get this ?



I made it myself.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2007)

EB Games shipped my games today~~ woohoo


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> EB Games shipped my games today~~ woohoo



*checks for *Diamond**

Damn...gamestop still hasn't sent me official notice  



However, Best Buy has already shipped *Pearl*


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like your Best Buy order won't get to you until Monday :/  

EB Games opens 10AM on Sunday and I pray I have no work, but if I do, I'm calling in   Pokemon > Mervyn's >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Looks like your Best Buy order won't get to you until Monday :/



I already knew that the earliest I can get the game is Monday, since the games released on the 22nd. It's the price I pay for having it delivered rather than do an in store pick up. I'll live


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2007)

1 more day and a few more hours!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 20, 2007)

Gamestop has shipped both of mine.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2007)

i will be getting my game on sunday right after church at 10 AM.... so yeah.... PLAY ALL DAY!!!!!


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (Apr 20, 2007)

Hm,might get mine on monday.If they have any....-_-"


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2007)

my friend is actually hoping of buying one at walmart next week...

Good luck with that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 20, 2007)

Gamestop called me earlier today saying Diamond will be ready to pick up Sunday morning at 8. xD Can't wait.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright so i evolved my grass guy, and training the birdy and this cat looking thing with a electric tail. So far it's pretty enjoyable


----------



## Pein (Apr 20, 2007)

anybody know if the mic for the ds is ready yet since the game is voice chat enabled


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 20, 2007)

The mic works with the DS....some people want to buy the headset, but it's not needed.

@crazy
keep updating, and mention some English names too!!


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 21, 2007)

Krag said:


> Gamestop called me earlier today saying Diamond will be ready to pick up Sunday morning at 8. xD Can't wait.



I got that too  I am so glad my classes are ending soon XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought the Head set comes with the game? not sure I heard this on a IGN podcast just recently.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2007)

Phew. Just got Ho-Oh after a 50 battle grind on Colosseum. It did get tougher when I got to the 90s, but most of the other battles were somewhat monotonous.

Oh well. One legendary Pokemon down, more to go. It'll take some time for Lugia. I can probably pick up Mewtwo in a single run though. I think I'll just enjoy playing through D&P though. I usually don't focus on training a hardcore battling team until after I've cleared most of the story.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 21, 2007)

I just realized my game's not arriving until Tuesday.......

At least I can focus on my papers....or die agonizing about when DP will arrive..arrgh


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

It'll be a while before I get my copy, seeing as I quite my job at the Gameshop. =/


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 21, 2007)

You sure you don't want to wait and get the real game, Sakashi? It comes out tomorrow and you can actually use WiFi on it. Unless your playing the ROM only until you get the game to get you warmed up. >.<

I'm going to try to get through Fire Red today, just got to be the Elite 4 and find a Suicune and catch Mewto then it'll be ready for Pal Park whenever I beat D/P.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 21, 2007)

Meh, people doing that is fine, but I don't like it myself. The only time I ever get a rom is if I plan on getting the actual game afterwards, or I know its just a game I don't want.

I did have a flashcart for GBA, but I just came to find that I don't buy enough games, and that I'd rather just buy the game nowdays than spend the money on the flashcart.

I know its not like they're _not_ gonna sell millions of copies of it, but Pokemon isn't the crazed popular thing that it used to be in the US, so I try and give it support where I can. Plus the fact that its only $30, not like you're spending all kinds of money on it. If you really enjoy a game/game franchise then I think you should support it. Unless your dirt poor or are just wanting to see if you like the game, then I don't really see the point. Afterall the flashcarts etc. aren't cheap either.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 21, 2007)

Can't wait for tomorrow and EB Games better give me the styluses, because they said they will give them out when you get the game, but the rest of the places just gave them for each pre-order -.-

Anyways, gonna take today to do some homework so I will be free to begin my English Journey in Diamond


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks like I've got a little head start since I have been playing Diamond since yesterday 

EDIT: Oh and by the way, I'll be buying the game when it comes out in the UK


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 21, 2007)

you have it in jap?^


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 21, 2007)

The store will be madness tomorrow XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> you have it in jap?^



Nope, English.

Some stores in Canada began to release the game on Friday night to make more money, so a ROM dumping team named Legacy must have picked up a copy. 

They dumped it Friday night and I've been playing it on my flashcart


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 21, 2007)

serebii.net said:
			
		

> Female Wobbuffet appear to wear lipstick


----------



## Zenou (Apr 21, 2007)

Tried the rom out.

Still gonna buy the game tomorrow though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 21, 2007)

Let's go ahead and talk about trades iet's coming out soon. xD
If anyone catches a Magby(perfer Male) I'll trade either a Growlithe or Elekid for it. (Magby is only obtainable with LG in GBA slot)


----------



## azuken (Apr 21, 2007)

I restarted my saphire game to get some pokemon, stuck at kyogre tho. I want to catch him without using my master ball. But eh.

I think im going to just use the masterball, catch him and continue on seeing as how Im going to restart to get all the starters on my diamond.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 21, 2007)

No don't use the master ball, use a net ball, very effective.

Save the masterball for latias.

Anyways, in a bizzare twist of fate, my old lady (Mum) will give me money for Pokemon Pearl.

Anyone know any good import sites.


----------



## Lunar88 (Apr 21, 2007)

19 hours and 47 minutes!!! Does anyone know if there is going to be any little multiplayer things besides trade and battle, like in R,S, and E where you have the little forts you can fight your friends at or in FR and LG with minigames?

If you're going to import I'd suggest Play-Asia.com I ordered two games, one I had to wait to come into stock and it only took like 6 business days.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 21, 2007)

^Yup; there's the Sinnoh Underground. 

Read this:


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 21, 2007)

Play asia is blocking imports to the UK.

I dont even know why I waited untill now to import ;_;.

Anywhere else.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

So got my main guy up to level 26 and my birdy and cat looking thing evolved, both level 18. Not up the second badge though, so i'm not to far into it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So got my main guy up to level 26 and my birdy and cat looking thing evolved, both level 18. Not up the second badge though, so i'm not to far into it



You need to provide names dude...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't remember them, it's the bird that took the place of pegito, the first one you can catch, and the little creature name is like Shexnle or something. SOrry like i said i'm not good with names but really, these names are silly. I remember Bulbersor, charmander, and squirtle easily, these names like TURGWAG are to silly for me to remember  But anyway you get the idea.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 21, 2007)

Man, I'm pissed.  I went to Sam's Club today and they already had the games on the shelfs.  I was about to buy Diamond when I remembered that I've already paid for my copy at Gamestop.  I guess I can wait a day.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2007)

*races crazymtf to the elite4* ...

there's tons of cartridges here and almost nobody who buys them XD... i only saw a guy buying the two versions...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 21, 2007)

Damnit it all.

My UPS tracker says I can't expect the games till Monday. And I paid the highest level shipping available (1-day) and it was apparently shipped yesterday. D:

Got ripped off really since it probably would've saved me $15 if I had just pre-ordered them at the local Gamestop. @_@


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 21, 2007)

So can anyone recommend a good import site. Play asia blocks imports to the UK.


----------



## Lunar88 (Apr 21, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Yup; there's the Sinnoh Underground.
> 
> Read this:



I just saw the underground that's awesome!^^ My bro and I are going to have some fun with that.
Sorry, *Aragon* I don't know any other, you could probably just try the basics like eBay or that Amazon, I don't know.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Apr 21, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Damnit it all.
> 
> My UPS tracker says I can't expect the games till Monday. And I paid the highest level shipping available (1-day) and it was apparently shipped yesterday. D:
> 
> Got ripped off really since it probably would've saved me $15 if I had just pre-ordered them at the local Gamestop. @_@



Shipping does not work on the weekends... which is annoying cuz pay day is Friday!

OMG its out tomorrow.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 21, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> So can anyone recommend a good import site. Play asia blocks imports to the UK.




try yes-asia thats where i ordered mine and it got shipped out yesterday 

hopefully have mine on monday xD


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 21, 2007)

PA blocks imports to the UK.

If you have a European IP address a message will come up saying that it dosnt ship to europe.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 21, 2007)

He said Yesasia.com.



> You need to provide names dude...



He probably means Mukkubird, whatever the name is in English, Star-something, and Nyaarma, I don't remember its pre-evolution English name, but I do remember that its evolution is called Purrugly. That's if he got Pearl. Otherwise, I'm guessing that he's talking about Pachirisu.

In FR and LG, is there a person that tells you when one of your Pokemon has maxed out on EVs? I remember the one in R&S, but not FR and LG.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 21, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> **races crazymtf to the elite4** ...
> 
> there's tons of cartridges here and almost nobody who buys them XD... i only saw a guy buying the two versions...



Haha do you have the game? If so where are you? I take a long time, shit i'm almost 30 with my main and 20 with my other two and only just beat gym two  I know i take forever to finish gyms


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 21, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Damnit it all.
> 
> My UPS tracker says I can't expect the games till Monday. And I paid the highest level shipping available (1-day) and it was apparently shipped yesterday. D:
> 
> Got ripped off really since it probably would've saved me $15 if I had just pre-ordered them at the local Gamestop. @_@



I feel your pain too...though mine won't come till Tuesday....<.<


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 21, 2007)

Meh, if you have a gamestop(or something like it) nearby I don't see why you guys didn't preorder in-store lol.


Anyway, I'll be picking mine up in the morning at the early opening, can't wait to finally play it in english


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 21, 2007)

I was reading Wiki and was trying to find out what version gets that wall-faced creature and its Pearl.  So than I lean to get a Pearl but Diamond's fossil pokemon has the highest attack power of all pokemon that isn't a legendary. XD

So what character are you going to use, the boy or girl?  I am going for the boy only for people not to mistake me for a girl if I used her.  But the boy looks baaaad.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 21, 2007)

The boy is a young Ocelot (Metal Gear).


----------



## Pein (Apr 21, 2007)

man i cant play pokemn till saturday my old ds gave up on me 
crap anticipation will kill me need like $200


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm incredibly pissed off. I was going to go to the local Best Buy, but my boss informed me that I have to work tomorrow as well (when I was originally not scheduled to work tomorrow). Meaning I have to keep my fingers crossed and hope that by the time I get out of work there will still be some copies of Diamond left.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 21, 2007)

Ryuujin` said:


> I'm incredibly pissed off. I was going to go to the local Best Buy, but my boss informed me that I have to work tomorrow as well (when I was originally not scheduled to work tomorrow). Meaning I have to keep my fingers crossed and hope that by the time I get out of work there will still be some copies of Diamond left.



Do the ol "I can't come in because I got a fever" phone call.  I'm doing that.  Fuck them, they aren't ruining my Pokemon Parade.


----------



## R3trograde (Apr 21, 2007)

When you see the shots of the male character from the back (in battles), he looks completely retarded; that's why I'll be playing as the girl.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm going to be the guy just because I am a guy. O_O
Besides, my trainers name is going to be 
*Spoiler*: _Death Note Spoiler_ 



L Lawliet


 xD lol


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 22, 2007)

Few more hours


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2007)

How do I catched mudkip?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> How do I catched mudkip?



With a masterball?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 22, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> How do I catched mudkip?



You don't cach starters , either you start with em on the corresponding game or trade for em via the GTS but to trade for it you much have seen it first and i'm not exactly sure how friendcode trades work cause i haven't found anything about em. (i haven't looked much though you could look a bit into em if you're qurious)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The boy is a young Ocelot (Metal Gear).



You rang? 

I don't know if everyone has heard, but with Global training you can only ask for pokemon you've actually seen. So no Manaphy unless you've had one before.


----------



## Messor (Apr 22, 2007)

It's amazing how far this franchise has gone and how it's still got weight behind it. I liked the original games but after they starting introducing more of them I sort of lost interest. They are good fun though.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 22, 2007)

a few more hours


----------



## chrisp (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't wait for the new Pokemon game! 

Just something I have been wondering about:

*Pearl = LeafGreen = Sapphire = Silver = Blue
Diamond = FireRed = Ruby = Gold = Red*

Is this right?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone know if R4 DS allows online play with Pokemon?


----------



## Pein (Apr 22, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Anyone know if R4 DS allows online play with Pokemon?



sorry but's what r4


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 22, 2007)

I got it at 8:00 this morning with a few hours of sleep.  I am really liking it, I couldn't play any more since I only have one DS and my family wants to check out the rest of the game.  The only thing I don't like is how it takes 10 to 15 seconds for your Pokemon appear, it feels like it takes much longer than before in battling.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Same here.
The game feels more slower but definately a lot better looking in sound and graphics wise. Had to put the Speed to fast since it was taking forever on Normal Speed.
Chimcharr <3


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 22, 2007)

Well. I was ordering it online [the bundle with both of them and another dslite, actually] from gamestop yesterday, or trying, at least [took me that long to get shit roomie to preorder it for me]. When I got through to the purchase screen, it took me back with a billing adress error. Fine, so I tried to fix it a few times, changing little details about the address or whatever that I thought it might be getting hung up on. No dice, so I call the customer service folk like it said I should, and I get on the line with one after 20 minutes, and he informs me that it was just a glitch with how it reads phone numbers sometimes, a problem they have with the system.

And by the way, you're locked out of the system for 24 hours because you tried to fix it too many times, sorry for your luck. Our bad.



I hope there is some on the shelf this evening when I get the chance to go =/


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

7:00AM and my EB Games isn't doing the stupid 8AM opening.  However, my friend couldn't get out of bed that early anyways, so we are gonna go to my EB Games at 10AM today to pick up the games.  Hopefully the player's guides aren't sold out once we come ><


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

Couldn't you guys just adjust the battle animation speed in Options, though?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Couldn't you guys just adjust the battle animation speed in Options, though?



Probably, I can't read Japanese on my Pearl and didn't try.  I hope so, the battles are a bit more slow.  I was so use to the speed in D/P that when I popped in FireRed it was too fast for me XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Ahh damn my plans of getting an Elekid went down the drain. ;_; Seems you can't use the GBA instertion feature until you get the National Dex.


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2007)

firered was too fast? wow


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 22, 2007)

im gonna get my game in 1 hour time.... OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Karin Maaka (Apr 22, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Play asia is blocking imports to the UK.
> 
> I dont even know why I waited untill now to import ;_;.
> 
> Anywhere else.



 EBay is pretty much the only thing I can think of. =\ 

 Heh, today I'm going to my local EBgames/mall and see if those people who just got Pearl/Diamond are far enough to do a quick battle with me.  

 I will show no mercy though, I'm gonna use Dotaitos, Darkrai and Mukkuhawk to pwn them all. XD 

 I'm also looking for a ditto in trade to make some naetoru eggs. =)

 (Friend Code is in my sig! Add me if you want. ^_^)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 22, 2007)

Just got my pearl  . World , i'll see ya in 2 days  .


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

Just got Diamond. It was funny- I go to wal-mart to the electronics section, and then the guy there just goes "Pokemon games- that cash" without me saying anything. Lol.


----------



## Takezo (Apr 22, 2007)

im getting mine soon


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone want to play WiFi? Just got access to WiFi.

If no one wants to play WiFi Ill go ahead an go through Eterna Forest.


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

No wifi yet. Sorry.


----------



## azuken (Apr 22, 2007)

depending on how much money i can scam out of my mom I will be getting this game tonight or tommorow.

I have 20 bucks, She will give me 20 bucks for gas or lunch this week. And maybe another 20 for gas or lunch. Were hoping for 40.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 22, 2007)

I have it now too. Just checked out the new character's room. Slick.


----------



## azuken (Apr 22, 2007)

*jealous*
I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

S omuch better the nthe previous games.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I got home with my haul of PokeGoodness. 

Pokemon Diamond and Pearl + Both Stylus and Holder for reserving both + Players Guide = $80 of my life, but worth it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

What are your current in-game teams, guys?


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 22, 2007)

Going to get mine 3 pm guys.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 22, 2007)

How are the store shelves looking, anyone? Think I'll have a chance to pick mine up still in about two hours?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 22, 2007)

Got mine about an hour or so ago, just really now getting the chance to play it. I ofcourse already have done this part in japanese, but I will say it's considerably more enjoyable in english.

Edit-

On the ammount, today yeah you should be able to pick one up, but later this week, I highly doubt it.


----------



## azuken (Apr 22, 2007)

Its times like these I wish I had a flash cart.


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Apr 22, 2007)

Picked up my copy(Diamond) today.  Fry's(around here) was supposed to have it for $25.99, but they didn't get their shipment in time. 

So I got it at EB.  Does anyone know if the headset thing is really neccessary/helpful for talking with people?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What are your current in-game teams, guys?



So far I only have Chimchar, yes I am sticking with the Monkey even though I played with him in the Japanese one, but starters are no big deal anymore.



			
				Perspective said:
			
		

> How are the store shelves looking, anyone? Think I'll have a chance to pick mine up still in about two hours?



The EB Games I was at had very little people reserving it and I had to buy an extra and they had some on the shelf, so I think it wouldn't be bad if you go to one that is not known too well in the community.  Another friend said the place he was at had a line.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 22, 2007)

Farom said:


> Does anyone know if the headset thing is really neccessary/helpful for talking with people?



Its not necessary, but it's defiantly very helpful and nice. Makes it sound a lot better, and I dunno, it's just nice haha.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, thanks for the info.

Cheers to hoping, eh?


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks.  I guess I'll see about getting it when I pick up the guide then.


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

There was no line at the Wal-mart where I got mine today.

Current team: Budew (Mia), Chimchar (Shin Wu), Starly (Doom), Shinx (Devil), Zubat (BruceWayne).


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2007)

just got mine and i have a piplup and a shinx


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2007)

I just started. I picked Turtwig.  

I always pick the water or fire starters, so I decided for a change.

Too bad I gotta go to work in an hour.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 22, 2007)

Just got my copy. It's too bad you can't transfer from the GBA version until after you beat the game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Still got Chimchar, which I named Son Goku for reasons told in the final evolution in the Japanese Version.  I think (GOKOUzaru) had symbolism in it, don't you?  And I know about the Journey to the West it originates from.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2007)

Western Tale?

Don't you mean Journey To The West?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Yes, that is what I meant.  It has been a long while since I have heard it, I forgot the true name.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 22, 2007)

I got a Starly and a Bidoof now too.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just picked up my preordered copies at Best Buy.
They had tons on the shelves too.

Cant wait to start


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

I hate bidoof... Not getting one until later.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

I think I'm getting close to the 2nd gym by now. So far I got 4 Pokemon on my team, one is an HM slave though. xD
Monferno Lvl. 20
Budeau Lvl. 18
Piplup Lvl. 8
Geodude Lvl. 5(My HM Slave, don't use him except for rock smash)

Heheh, a good friend of mine gave me a Japanese Piplup. Right now I'm training Piplup to get close to my main 2. Also anyone have ti[s on evolving Budeau to Roselia? I need a lot of happiness but it's just notorking out, I gave it items, won battles, and walked around a lot.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

So i got this pokemon ghost thingy, level 30, dunno when the fuck it evolves -_-
My turtwag or whatever it's name is evolved to it's last form, tearforrse or something like that. Level 36 now. My flying guy is 28 and my shinx which is now evolved is level 29. Also just beat the third gym.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Is Fire Red a 4th Generation Game? If so, I'm basically screwed. -_-
I have to get a National Dex to get access to Pal Park. >.> Damn, I hope it's not 4th Gen. >.<


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 22, 2007)

I beat the first gym leader all by Machop at 13.  Sadly, I have to drop Machop down the road since Infernape is going to be my fighting type.  I am using an Onix, too.  I am thinking about raising a Magicrap but I am trying to find out if there are any water pokemon coming up.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

Krag: FireRed is third gen (Ruby and Sapphire gen).


crazymtf said:


> So i got this pokemon ghost thingy, level 30, dunno when the fuck it evolves -_-


You playing Pearl? If so, is it Misdreavus? 

You need the Dusk Stone to evolve that.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 22, 2007)

Do I have a chance to get it today? Cause I didn't reserve it.....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, thanks Tenishi. Now I don't have to be worried about National Dex.

Did you get your copy yet?

Btw, if anyone wants to play WiFi just post here and I'll play you. ^^

MagnaVox, call your local gamestop, they probably have spares. Trust me. There were shelves full of them.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah, I'm stuck waiting until tomorrow unfortunately. Got screwed over by ordering it online.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel bad for the peoeple in Australia legally waiting for it for a few more months...<<

I won't be getting it until Tues (hopefully) if someone is home to greet the UPS guy...or else Weds...eeew


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

Why wouldn't UPS just leave it at your door step? They've done it a few times for me in the past.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 22, 2007)

Quick question guys, what do you recommend. Finishing the game ASAP (i.e. defeating Elite Four) and then start building your dream team. Or build your dream team while you're playing the first time around?


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 22, 2007)

I finally got it and it is so good!


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

You should definitely wait till you're done beating the Elite 4.

At least, I can't have too much fun actually playing the game for the first time if I'm constantly worrying about EVs, IVs, and buying/finding vitamins.

The team in my sig is the team I plan to use while I just play Diamond for lols and fun, for example. I don't plan to use any of them (aside from maybe Infernape and Lucario) competitively.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Why wouldn't UPS just leave it at your door step? They've done it a few times for me in the past.



They never do that...they leave a note and take it back to the post office and we have to pick it up the next day....if I remember correctly, or maybe that's USPS...

@Mecha
Beat the game at your leisure, then build up your team. The game doesn't end when you beat the E4 anyway. There are a lot of more in game events that you do.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> You should definitely wait till you're done beating the Elite 4.
> 
> At least, I can't have too much fun actually playing the game for the first time if I'm constantly worrying about EVs, IVs, and buying/finding vitamins.
> 
> The team in my sig is the team I plan to use while I just play Diamond for lols and fun.



lol. How did you manage to get two starting pokemons in your team? AR?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> lol. How did you manage to get two starting pokemons in your team? AR?


Well, haven't managed it yet, but I have two DS' (little sister, ftw) and I bought both D and P.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

They do that to me too sometimes, not the safest way though.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, haven't managed it yet, but I have two DS' (little sister, ftw) and I bought both D and P.



Or Global Trading, your friendly neigborhood WIFI Trading Center of Greatness


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

How soon is Global Trading available in the game?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Once you get one badge.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ummm how exactly do I trade pokemon from my Fire Red into Pearl?

Also my friend code is 3436 9521 3259


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> Ummm how exactly do I trade pokemon from my Fire Red into Pearl?
> 
> Also my friend code is 3436 9521 3259



Once you beat the Elite 4, Pal Park will open and then you can transfer your Pokemon over.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ahh damn that sucks, that's gonna be a while. 

What's your friend code and name?      My Code:3436 9521 3259  Name:Gaara


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Haven't gotten to the point where I can register and can't remember my friend code on top of my head.  I'll let you know either through PM or here if it isn't too far from this post.


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

I believe you can trade on wifi with friend codes after you get the poketech. I noticed the basement was open before I beat the first gym but after I got to the city with the first gym in it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2007)

i just ordered mine, shud be here by tuesday hopefully 8D i bought diamond.

can some1 teach me how to use wifi? i wanna battle online too! and trade!

cant wait to play dialga! hes the only pokemon type i thought of when i was young! now its answered! haha only has 1 weekness 8)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine is still closed off in Jubilife, perhaps when you get to the next town.


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok. Cause its open in the first gym town after you first talk to the gym leader. Trying to pinpoint exactly when it become open.

Can you check after beating the rival?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Sure, I'll check and let you know.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's open once you get to Oreburgh.


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Chimchar evolved yay and I still haven't left Jubilife o.O


----------



## Chopper (Apr 22, 2007)

God damn it. I want to play it so bad but I don't have Nintendo DS! Shit.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sucks for Chooper.

Anyways I just had my first wifi battle got my ass kicked.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

What did your opponent use?

And can you really set all your Poke to 50 or 100 if you want?


----------



## Homura (Apr 22, 2007)

I still haven't the game but I will today or tomorrow. I just hope that it isn't sold out on all the places I'll be checking.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What did your opponent use?
> 
> And can you really set all your Poke to 50 or 100 if you want?



Yes you can Tenshi, it's been known since September...
You can lower then to lv 50 too


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought so but there was this "Nintendo of America will change that in order to sell more Battle Revolution copies" scare I heard about.

And well, if true, someone should've brought it up sooner in the Gym Leader thread.

If this is the case, then we might begin Gym Leader battles + the tournament a month earlier than planned.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I thought so but there was this *"Nintendo of America will change that in order to sell more Battle Revolution copies"* scare I heard about.
> 
> And well, if true, someone should've brought it up sooner in the Gym Leader thread.
> 
> If this is the case, then we might begin Gym Leader battles + the tournament a month earlier than planned.



That's the stupidest thing I have heard since the "No WIFI" scare.  

Battle Revolution is gonna sell because it's one of the first Online Wii games, DS Linkage, and it has random Pair ups instead of fighting your friends on WIFI.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I was never worried about it, that sounds like something sony would do, not nintendo xD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, I'm glad it was a lie.

So yeah, we'll probably start the Gym Leader stuff rather soon then.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 22, 2007)

Which starter pokemon should I start with?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 22, 2007)

I still haven't gotten to Oreburgh yet. I've just been walking around catching Pokemon and leveling them up to see what moves they have, since I haven't spoiled myself with the movelists of all of the new Pokemon yet. I do agree that right now, Bidoof is pretty crappy. Takes alot more xp to level up than the other Pokemon and its third move is only Defense Curl. I captured a level 10 Magikarp, but I don't know if I want to take the time to train it to level 20 right now.

Anyway, my current team is Chimchar, Starly, Bidoof, Shinx, and Budew. Trying to get an Abra...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 22, 2007)

You can set your Levels to 50 or 100?! Hmm, it's only for WiFi right? I doubt that could happen during story play.

Oh yeah, here's a tip for you players that are only around the first gym area, if you have around 5-6 pokemon, you should keep it to a way lower number like 3 or 4. Most of the pokemon you can catch early on can be catchable later on in the game but more more powerful.
It's a huge pain to train them all.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

Capacity said:


> Which starter pokemon should I start with?


If all you're interested is in winning online battles, I'd go with Chimchar. Infernape (Chim's final form) is by far the most useful on Wi-Fi. 

I'm going with Piplup because he's made of penguin, win, and awesome, myself. But I do plan to trade over a Chimchar from my Pearl.


----------



## Takezo (Apr 22, 2007)

me too i started with piplup then traded chimchar from my pearl.then ill get tutwig even though i think he sucks.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, I'm glad it was a lie.
> 
> So yeah, we'll probably start the Gym Leader stuff rather soon then.



That's what Kira was thinking too, but I think we decided to keep it at 2 months to give people time to train and not just level up~ ie, I need to figure out to do well with all rock pkm....<<


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 22, 2007)

I've currently got a team of 6 that are all in the mid 20's.
I'm just at the 3rd gym.

BTW, guys, are you able to do random online battles? Or has it got to be through friend code?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

^Friend Code only, unfortunately.

It's the perk of Battle Revolution that'll allow you to have random battles.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have beaten the first gym leader with my Monferno.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 22, 2007)

1847-8143-0795 
That's my code on Poke'mon.


You guys need to post in the friend codes thread.


----------



## Nico (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hasn't posted in a while.

*Waves to Mike, Gian and Naru

I got Pearl today. I'm already in the town of the second gym .D:


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 22, 2007)

Are traded pokemon still grow faster but weaker than your own pokemon in Diamond and Pearl?


----------



## Nico (Apr 22, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I still haven't gotten to Oreburgh yet. I've just been walking around catching Pokemon and leveling them up to see what moves they have, since I haven't spoiled myself with the movelists of all of the new Pokemon yet. I do agree that right now, Bidoof is pretty crappy. Takes alot more xp to level up than the other Pokemon and its third move is only Defense Curl. I captured a level 10 Magikarp, but I don't know if I want to take the time to train it to level 20 right now.
> 
> Anyway, my current team is Chimchar, Starly, Bidoof, Shinx, and Budew. Trying to get an Abra...



I find Bidoof cute and it is useful battling terms. But mostly a good HM user. I have it on my current team now.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 22, 2007)

Bah i just screwed myself over >_< restarted by mistake and now i have to go back and redo my leveling >_<


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 22, 2007)

Picked them up a couple of hours ago along with the official SG (40 something pages until the walkthrough, lol). Didn't know the styluses would be that huge though. Anyways, I only played Diamond and I stopped a little after my first badge. Piplup hasn't evolved yet (first time the starters' first evolution stages aren't the same?). Only 6 captures at the moment. I'll be playing some more later.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a big noob in Diamond in need of friends    

Plus, I want to kill everyone


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2007)

i have a luxio lv 20 and a prinplup lv 17 atm


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 22, 2007)

In my team, I have a Monferno, a Shinx, and a Staravia. They are a great team.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll continue with the game tomorrow. It's 2:21am and I've got to be up at 7am for school


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2007)

just cought an abra


----------



## Nico (Apr 22, 2007)

D: Shinx is the most popular pokemon in this thread. Even more popular than the starters.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2007)

I just got my Diamond a bit ago. I've gone with Chimchar. Though, I do play to trade over the other two after a while. >_>


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 22, 2007)

Nico said:


> D: Shinx is the most popular pokemon in this thread. Even more popular than the starters.



Hey dont be dissing the shinx >=o


----------



## Leaf Hurricane. (Apr 22, 2007)

Reserved Pearl going to get it tomorrow.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright, I woke up from a nice nap and now I will trade between foreign games.  Lets see how fast it is to level when you trade with different regions and see what happends to the name


----------



## Lal Mirch (Apr 22, 2007)

Finally finished the mind-numbing task of getting the 3 starters on one save. I'm now making my way to Jubilife. 

Also got the Prima SG. It's alright, but in hind-sight, I could of probably saved the money.


----------



## Cy (Apr 22, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> Finally finished the mind-numbing task of getting the 3 starters on one save. I'm now making my way to Jubilife.
> 
> Also got the Prima SG. It's alright, but in hind-sight, I could of probably saved the money.



How do you get 3 in one save file?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Cy said:


> How do you get 3 in one save file?



Own  both versions, trade with one another, then restart the other version and choose the other starter and trade that over.  

OR....

If people figured it out yet...

Global Trade Station


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2007)

i have luxio
not shinx


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright, so the Pokemon retains its name (even if it isn't a nickname) in Japanese.  Kinda dumb, but it might be possible to change it.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 22, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> just cought an abra


I actually wasted about 3-4 before I finally caught it. Man, every time a Poké pops out of the ball, it makes the same loud ass noise. Scared the shit outta me. First one to do that was Geodude, and its cry is almost like Godzilla.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

Question: Can you write your name in Japanese for your character? Since you can trade Pokemon from the JP version...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

So to trade from my emerald to Pearl how do i do so? And when can I? This info will help alot *REPS *


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So to trade from my emerald to Pearl how do i do so? And when can I? This info will help alot *REPS *



Alright for REPS, you can transfer after you beat the Elite 4.  Until then you can only trade with D/P in any language at GTS or from your Pal Pad at the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 22, 2007)

How to get all 3 starter Pokemon easily:


> Step 1) Get the first gym badge
> Step 2) Go to the GTS
> Step 3) Deposit a crappy Pokemon(seriously, even Bidoof)
> Step 4) Choose the starter you want, choose any gender and any level
> ...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep and pretty much its from someone that breeds them since the summary tells you where it came from and hatched and everything.

My Turtwig wen from 1-10 pretty quick.  Still doesn't look too fast.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks Dragon, friend just got his diamond so we going to trade when he gets higher.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

Reasking question 

Question: Can you write your name in Japanese for your character? Since you can trade Pokemon from the JP version...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't have the game yet but I'm sure you have the option.

You could write your name in Japanese for Mario Kart, at least. >.>


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Question: Can you write your name in Japanese for your character? Since you can trade Pokemon from the JP version...


Nope. It's either capitals, lowercases, or some other symbols just like before.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 22, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nope. It's either capitals, lowercases, or some other symbols just like before.



Aww, and I assume they give the same spaces as before for your name?

I need to think of a name to use now....<.<


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2007)

Why would you name your pokemon something no one can understand?


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 22, 2007)

Zeno said:


> How to get all 3 starter Pokemon easily:



Thanks alot!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why would you name your pokemon something no one can understand?



I was reffering to the Trainer's name...but when you trade your JP PKM to your EN DP, don't they keep their Japanese names? I'll try doing it Tues, but before then someone must have done it...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, 7 spaces yet again.



crazymtf said:


> Why would you name your pokemon something no one can understand?


...so you can mess with their mind?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 23, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I was reffering to the Trainer's name...but when you trade your JP PKM to your EN DP, don't they keep their Japanese names? I'll try doing it Tues, but before then someone must have done it...




Yes they stay with the Japanese characters for the Name and Original Trainer.  Everything else is in English when you trade.  I did this with Turtwig.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2007)

Hah take that helmet head.


----------



## Dave (Apr 23, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> I actually wasted about 3-4 before I finally caught it. Man, every time a Pok? pops out of the ball, it makes the same loud ass noise. Scared the shit outta me. First one to do that was Geodude, and its cry is almost like Godzilla.


i know! 
i tried like 3 times before i actualy got one
its a bitch, but its worth it!


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

Rumors have it if you say something (apparently "Gotcha") as the Pokeball closes when trying to catch a Pokemon, it'll raise the success rate. There's a 7 page thread on GFAQs with 99% of the people confirming this is true.

[EDIT] This seems to work. I captured a Pokemon without even hitting it once, right on the second try with a normal Pokeball.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the absence of Kira means he must have made it to the Elite 4 by now....O_o

Now I really can't concentrate on this paper!! I should insert words from the game into my art paper..._assurance_ with shadows...the _erruption_ of colors I need help


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2007)

Kira was lurking a few seconds ago. I have no doubt Kira will beat the game before all of us though. =/


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 23, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Rumors have it if you say something (apparently "Gotcha") as the Pokeball closes when trying to catch a Pokemon, it'll raise the success rate. There's a 7 page thread on GFAQs with 99% of the people confirming this is true.



That would be interesting.  I'll have to try it on a Legendary...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Zeno said:


> How to get all 3 starter Pokemon easily:



Can you just tell me what GTS is? I can't seem to be able to find this. I found battle online, go online in this small room, with no one inside. I think i'm doing this wrong


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2007)

GTS = Global Trading Station i think and its found in the first city


----------



## Dave (Apr 23, 2007)

IN BEFORE KIRA GLOATING


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> That would be interesting.  I'll have to try it on a Legendary...



I tested it on a normal wild Pokemon, seemed to work. o.o


----------



## Dave (Apr 23, 2007)

*tries mystical saying*


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks chat. 

Zeno do you know how long it takes about for a trade to come through?


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

Someone had a trade done in 10 seconds. o.o

Shouldn't take too long though.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2007)

So what is everyones current roster?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Someone had a trade done in 10 seconds. o.o
> 
> Shouldn't take too long though.



Alright i put up that blue looking pikachu.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2007)

You mean minum?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 23, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> You mean minum?


Pachirisu.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2007)

Just got back from work, time to play some Pokemon Pearl


----------



## Crowe (Apr 23, 2007)

Please feel free to PM me if you find a well working emulator


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Pachirisu.



Oh he said blue pikachu and i thought minum since its yellow and blue.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 23, 2007)

Could you guys clear something up for me? I can't seem to get a strait answer. What exactly to I need to do in Leaf Green in order to be able to send them to DP? Do I need the plates? National Dex?


----------



## Capacity (Apr 23, 2007)

yay  my Piplup evolved ^^


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Could you guys clear something up for me? I can't seem to get a strait answer. What exactly to I need to do in Leaf Green in order to be able to send them to DP? Do I need the plates? National Dex?



From what i understand after the Elite 4 you can go to this park which lets you trade between the series.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 23, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Aww, and I assume they give the same spaces as before for your name?
> 
> I need to think of a name to use now....<.<



Use your real name. Durr...

Anyway... yeah, the GTS is pretty cool. I was checking out all of the available trades. Most of them are from Japan, of course. I put up a Pokemon recently. I'll have to wait to see if I got what I wanted.

I was thinking about using Pachirisu, but after checking its stats, it seems more like a contest Pokemon, not a battling one.

Oh, and I got my Abra... by doing the in-game trade. I just gave her a Machop, and she gave me an Abra. Of course... the Abra doesn't listen to me anymore now... It just falls asleep when I try to have it use Teleport or it'll just ignore me. I've decided to deposit it until I get more badges or, at least, get to areas that'll allow my Pokemon to level up faster.

And Bidoof wasn't that useful until I gave it Rock Smash. Then it was able to hold its own. I guess that's the Pokemon that's going to be the "HM slave" for this game.

Right now I'm trying to decide between Buizel and Psyduck...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

No trade yet, owell i'll let it be up for offer. I got my Birdy to evolve though, close combat is pretty good ^_^

*EDIT - Anyone know how i can give my Friends code? *I dunno how to get it in pokemon**


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 23, 2007)

I am curious does team galaxy wear helmets or are tehy all wearing bowl cuts :S

My shinx evolved =D


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No trade yet, owell i'll let it be up for offer. I got my Birdy to evolve though, close combat is pretty good ^_^
> 
> *EDIT - Anyone know how i can give my Friends code? *I dunno how to get it in pokemon**



Soon as you get the Pal Pad, talk to the one of the two that are together in one stall and they will tell you to enter to get your Friend Code into the Pal Pad.  After that, you can go to your Pal Pad for the number.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Soon as you get the Pal Pad, talk to the one of the two that are together in one stall and they will tell you to enter to get your Friend Code into the Pal Pad.  After that, you can go to your Pal Pad for the number.



Got it, thanks, you guys are alot of help 

@Zeno - HEY it worked! I got my Char guy! Anyone remember the place to rename the pokemon? That be great


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Apr 23, 2007)

This game is so much infinitely better than the ones before it. But man that Bidoof thing is fugly.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2007)

Better than Crystal?

_Blasphemy!_


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 23, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Better than Crystal?
> 
> _Blasphemy!_



Remember the 3rd game in the gen always kicks the ass of the other two games.

Yellow(kinda)
Crystal(Pure Bliss)
Emerald(All the additions to it were sic)

The Third 4th Gen Game Is Going To Be Orgasmic.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whoa I didnt even think of that... muhahahaha!

My current roster is: Psyduck, Geodude, Grotle, Staravia, and Luxio.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2007)

i got the game yesterday and im at the 8th gym
team:Infernape:59
dialga:47
buizel:21
geodude:12
Bedew:12
Staravia:15
put a all nighter

friend code: 3007 4551 9671 name brandon!!


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 23, 2007)

Last night I caught Budew (the preevolved-form of Roselia).


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2007)

QQQQQQQQ_________QQQQQQQQQ

I went to GameStop at 6:30 last night and they were already closed.  Needless to say, I'm pissed.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 23, 2007)

Just checked the UPS tracking and it says it arrived in my town and is "Out for Delivery".....I might be getting it today!! (I hope), that means NO WORK will get done on my papers!! Failing < Pokemon FTW


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 23, 2007)

My dad got it for me while he was in New York, but's he still over the Atlantic so I have to wait til Wendesday. O3o It's nearly half the price there for it then here.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 23, 2007)

gotta love the poketch.... lol... the name means "poket watch" but it is actually a wrist watch...

i need a wi-fi adapter ... there's like not a single one here since the last year >/___\<...


----------



## Pein (Apr 23, 2007)

anybody else go to the pokemon celebration in timesquare btw it was packed with people


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 23, 2007)

got mine yesterday at circuit city.  it was 27 dollars there.  now i have to return the one i preordered from ebgames when it comes in the mail.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone can tell me the town/city where the name guy is, to change the name.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 23, 2007)

> Ah, finally, the city of your Second Gym Battle. Before you rush to the Gym,
> you might want to take some time to check the town out, because there's a bit
> to do here.
> 
> ...


 
The guide has it labeled as hakutai town or some shit, since it's an import guide, but the context makes me assume Eterna City. Just started actually playing, so I can't be sure, as I haven't quite made it there yet.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 23, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> got mine yesterday at circuit city.  it was 27 dollars there.  now i have to return the one i preordered from ebgames when it comes in the mail.



It will normally be 60 euros here. I'm not sure what the exchange rate is the the moment, but your prices are still alot cheaper!


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont feel like starting a new thread for this but does anyone know if a ROM for Diamond or Pearl is out yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2007)

60? Like hell it will. Try 45.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

ROMs generally come out a day or two before the game does. With a high profile game like this, there should be dozens of ROMs out.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

Haha, I have Pearl and my instruction manual says "In order to get all of the Pokemon, you must trade with the Pearl version."


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 23, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> I dont feel like starting a new thread for this but does anyone know if a ROM for Diamond or Pearl is out yet?



They are, but there's not one that would work properly (or at least none that I found). Some of them have sound issues, on others you can't load the saved games, etc, etc.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 23, 2007)

Finally, it's out!

Looks like I'll be ebay'ing it later this week.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Where is the move deleter located? I just got a japanese Piplup with Cut, Surf, Hydropump, and some other tech that I forget and I want it to forget Cut.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

Haha, I put up a low lvl crappy Pokemon for the starter Monkey. I got the trade today, and he's lvl 1 with Fire Blast. Sadly, his name is in Japanese.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Pity I can't ask for a Deoxyes. Always wanted one of those.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 23, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Haha, I put up a low lvl crappy Pokemon for the starter Monkey. I got the trade today, and he's lvl 1 with Fire Blast. Sadly, his name is in Japanese.



could you check if it has the japanese entry on the pokedex?...

i really hope there's more multi languaje pokemon instead of the ones shown on serebii.net... it'll make trading a lot more special... even if you can't change names you can use it for breeding and pass the attacks (unless it's female... wich i'm suspecting it is XD...)


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

My piplup had an english pokedex entry. I believe you have to go to a certain place to get the other language one.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 23, 2007)

aww... no... if it doesn't have the languaje option down there it means it's not multi-languaje... well... at least psyduck has it


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, when I look at the summury for my Piplup the word water is in Japanese.

**


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> could you check if it has the japanese entry on the pokedex?...
> 
> i really hope there's more multi languaje pokemon instead of the ones shown on serebii.net... it'll make trading a lot more special... even if you can't change names you can use it for breeding and pass the attacks (unless it's female... wich i'm suspecting it is XD...)



I believe the Japanese owner nicknamed it a Japanese name.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Perspective said:


> The guide has it labeled as hakutai town or some shit, since it's an import guide, but the context makes me assume Eterna City. Just started actually playing, so I can't be sure, as I haven't quite made it there yet.



Thanks man  

I got all three starters now, happy i am  

After i get national pokedex i was wondering if anyone has a way of getting me the three starters from the second generation pokemon. Centiquil, crocadial and such *Sorry for the spelling*


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

You'll probably have to trade someone from here to get them unless you see them in the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh yeah i know that, just asking if anyone got em to trade em to me. If you do this i'll rep ya everyday


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh yeah i know that, just asking if anyone got em to trade em to me. If you do this i'll rep ya everyday



I could do that for ya and with a few nice moves for cyndaquil (if i remember correctly) but just 1 rep is enough . (btw it's totodile cyndaquil and chikorita  )

I did a stupid thing yesterday , i did an all nighter so i could get up early to go pick up pearl and only after 4 or so hours into the game i got tierd and slept around 12 or so hours (i've been up for 30+) so now i'm only around 12 hours into the game but the way it looks if i do nothing else (which i do intend to...this posting is an exeption  ) i'll have it finished in 2-3 days max. 

Oh and the game itself owns. Best pokemon game ever and i still haven't been online XD. Oh and for the people who wonder about the stylus...that thing is huge , it's longer than the wide side of a normal DS and the palkia figure seems that it's easy to break off since only his legs are glued so carefull tratment is due...atleast it's super convinitent to use  .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I could do that for ya and with a few nice moves for cyndaquil (if i remember correctly) but just 1 rep is enough . (btw it's totodile cyndaquil and chikorita  )
> 
> I did a stupid thing yesterday , i did an all nighter so i could get up early to go pick up pearl and only after 4 or so hours into the game i got tierd and slept around 12 or so hours (i've been up for 30+) so now i'm only around 12 hours into the game but the way it looks if i do nothing else (which i do intend to...this posting is an exeption  ) i'll have it finished in 2-3 days max.
> 
> Oh and the game itself owns. Best pokemon game ever and i still haven't been online XD. Oh and for the people who wonder about the stylus...that thing is huge , it's longer than the wide side of a normal DS and the palkia figure seems that it's easy to break off since only his legs are glued so carefull tratment is due...atleast it's super convinitent to use  .



Oh mans, you the fucking shit     

I really wanna collect every started from every version.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

I also want the 2nd gen starters. The 1st and 3rd I can get on my own, but not hte second gen.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried the "Gotcha" thing on Abra?

[EDIT] Wtf, you can't use a Pokeball when there are two wild Pokemon?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 23, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Has anyone tried the "Gotcha" thing on Abra?



No but i used taunt on it and it couldn't use teleport but used struggle instead so i caught it like any other poke.


Oh and Cy i can breed some 2nd gen starters for you too if you want  just wait for 2-3 days so i can pal park their parents  .


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks. Here's some rep.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 23, 2007)

We might need to be setting up a trade thread for this after all, eh? I'll be looking for some things myself in the future, I'm rather sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No but i used taunt on it and it couldn't use teleport but used struggle instead so i caught it like any other poke.
> 
> 
> Oh and Cy i can breed some 2nd gen starters for you too if you want  just wait for 2-3 days so i can pal park their parents  .



How did you get the 2nd gen starters by the way? 

Also anyone know where i can get a Ditto, is it possible before pal-park.


----------



## Nico (Apr 23, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Hey dont be dissing the shinx >=o



*Is not* >O


Hollow Ichigo said:


> i have luxio
> not shinx



Same. But with beginning teams....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 23, 2007)

> How did you get the 2nd gen starters by the way?


 
The good ol' Cube, I'd imagine :3


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

I have XD, but the GCN games are so annoying to play... the plot is so bad and stuff.... **


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

I have the Gamecube game too, but it sucks


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

I know... **


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 23, 2007)

Heh i liked the GC games. Was something different and having Ho-Oh and Lugia is kickass. To get ditto you need either fRed or lGreen to pal park from.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, i gotta get that shit ready then. Going to work on it, thanks Dreikoo ^_^


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Lugia I like, Ho-oh I couldn't care less about. The legendary birds in XD get some ice techs, too. Extrasensory is just as good as psychic with 3x the PP.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 23, 2007)

My games just arrived. 

Started with a Mild Piplup. :3

Will post again...in five hours. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2007)

My friend code: 4381-8460-4041

Got my game 2 hours ago.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 23, 2007)

Well doing projects at home and being at college right now, I have gotten the 1st badge and I am not opened to any WIFI connecting and Friend Codes, which you can find mine in my sig.  

Right now I'm training my Pokemon before I head off to the 2nd Gym.  I want to have at least 3 Lv 20s with me.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No but i used taunt on it and it couldn't use teleport but used struggle instead so i caught it like any other poke..



*smacks self on the head*

Now I gotta go all the way back to get the Abra now. xD


----------



## Hylian (Apr 23, 2007)

can't wait until i get this game, but unfortunately i have to wait until i have the
money in my birthday (which is in like 2 weeks anyway)

i'm playing leafgreen now since i heard u can trade old-gen pokemon to diamond/pearl. i wanna trade in my blastoise and my mewtwo, and maybe some others


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Beat 5th gym, just trying to get this scoprian pokemon to evolve then ima work on my fire money and water penguin


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 23, 2007)

Just got a DS! But unfortunately pokemon was sold out where I got it. I think I'm just going to wait until my 'backup device' arrives so I can make a 'backup' of it =P.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 23, 2007)

Well Turtwig isn't obeying me T_T

Budew has yet to evolve and I have been training it a lot during the day >.> so I got it to 18, but quit there because I don't want it to surpass my starter's level.  

Make sure that when you are in Orebrough City, catch a Zubat and go into the two story buildings to get a free Dusk Ball, Heal Ball and Great Ball.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Rosela, Budew's evolved form, learns a really good tech at level 19 and Bedew learns nothing after 16. The biggest problem is figuring out how to get its happiness up...


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 23, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> My friend code: 5190-9024-0380-7000
> 
> Got my game 2 hours ago.



Uhh Kira, I think that code is too long


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me when they first encounter a Heracross on another trainer? Not a wild one.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 23, 2007)

Cy said:


> Rosela, Budew's evolved form, learns a really good tech at level 19 and Bedew learns nothing after 16. The biggest problem is figuring out how to get its happiness up...



I was able to evolve it in the Japanese Version at 20 and the Happiness was up there.  I'm guessing for every successful battle, it gets happy.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Can anyone tell me when they first encounter a Heracross on another trainer? Not a wild one.



Around the 5th gym i believe.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a question. I want an Adamant Ditto and someone here said that in order to find a wild one, I need to have a Ralts with Synchronize that is also Adamant.  If Ralts is the main pokemon in the team, there's a 50% the Ditto will be Adamant as well so my question is:
Will it work if I use an Adamant Abra with Synchronize instead?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2007)

I finally got a Diamond version, thing is I don't know where I can see a Grutle, a Torterra, or a sheildon in order to unlock the national pokedex. Plus, I don't have wi-fi connection yet.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Apr 23, 2007)

> Why would you name your pokemon something no one can understand?



 So everyone thinks you're a crazy Japanese kid ready to hand them their ass on a plate.  

 Heh, but I like that the Japanese version has the English alphabet, hiragana, katakana, and misc. symbols to use for naming your Pokemon. 

 Only thing that sucks is that there's only a few spaces for the name, WTF. :\ 

 Gah, I need two more Pokemon to get the National Dex and I'm pissed because I can't find that poo-bush (burmy or whatever it's called) anywhere so I can get it's evolutions, dammit. >_>

It's not that I don't know _where_ to find it, it's that I just can't encounter the damn thing in the places where you should be able to find it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone here have a Heracross they wanna trade over WiFi? I need one for breeding. I have a chimchar from Japan I can trade ya.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got the game!! But I have 2 papers to do....I will play a little.....Can this day get ANY more unfair!!!


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where can I see toterra, sheildon, and grutle on Pokemon Diamond?


----------



## Dave (Apr 23, 2007)

i have pipplup 22
luxio 21
kadabra 20
geodude 10
bidoof 13

i gots 2 badges


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2007)

im on the pokemon legue look in for piplup
friend code:3007 4551 9671


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2007)

Yo, could someone plese tell me where I can torterra , grutle, and sheildion?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Yo, could someone plese tell me where I can torterra , grutle, and sheildion?



Guessing someone would have to trade them to you...


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

If you have no wifi? Try to look for every trainer in the game.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cheat said:


> Yo, could someone plese tell me where I can torterra , grutle, and sheildion?



Trade for the pre-evolutions. Evolve them.

I have all three starters now. I got the Turtwig when I checked the GTS this morning, then I got the Piplup when I checked just recently. The GTS is pretty cool.

Oh yeah, Friend code... 1375 3680 3792


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

Man I got both versions but I need a second DS :|


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

I got Piplup when I checked this morning and Turtwig when I check 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

wait, is the trade done automatically in the GTS?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 23, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> wait, is the trade done automatically in the GTS?



Yep, once you put a Pokemon up and you select the Pokemon you want in return, it is done automatically, even when you shut the game off.  When it comes to GTS, I usually just put a Pokemon up, ask for a Pokemon I want back and then go to sleep.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Its awesome. I find the best pokemon to use are common ones like Starly and Shinx.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

cool. I'll start that as soon as I find an Adamant Ditto in Emerald...

anyone?


----------



## Azurite (Apr 23, 2007)

Too bad i spent my money on a GBA, and a leafgreen..

oh well. 

Christmas is coming.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Trade for the pre-evolutions. Evolve them.
> 
> I have all three starters now. I got the Turtwig when I checked the GTS this morning, then I got the Piplup when I checked just recently. The GTS is pretty cool.
> 
> Oh yeah, Friend code... 1375 3680 3792



I have no wi-fi.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 23, 2007)

Friend Code is in my sig.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

Fight every trainer in the game.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2007)

Cy said:


> Fight every trainer in the game.



I see, though I do plan to get wi-fi soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2007)

Edited my sig to have my real Friend Code


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

I should put my FC in my sig soon.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 23, 2007)

Where do u get FC?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

can anyone help me with my question from last page. I want to start my diamond but I just need the Ditto.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 23, 2007)

When you get to the Orebourgh Pokemon Center I believe you can ask for it if you go down the stairs. 

At least, I believe that's where I got it.



Shadow Blade said:


> cool. I'll start that as soon as I find an Adamant Ditto in Emerald...
> 
> anyone?


You can't start the game with a Ditto.

You can't trade over from Emerald until you've seen all 150 Pokemon in the Sinnoh Pokedex.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

oh I know that. I mean I want to know how the Synchronizing trick in Emerald works when I get to that point.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 23, 2007)

Not familiar with that, sorry.

Darn, my traded over Chimchar gains experience like nuts. xD

I forgot how fast traded Pokes level. <3


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

you can still trade pokes with a specific friend WiFi right?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 23, 2007)

If you know their Friend Code, yeah.

Or well, if you're right next to them, you can just Union Room it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Not familiar with that, sorry.
> 
> Darn, my traded over Chimchar gains experience like nuts. xD
> 
> I forgot how fast traded Pokes level. <3



Not sure if I had asked this on this forum, but are traded pokemon "weaker" than the one you raised yourself? Or is that a myth?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Not sure if I had asked this on this forum, but are traded pokemon "weaker" than the one you raised yourself? Or is that a myth?



It's a myth. Their fast leveling is only a problem near the start of the game when you have so few badges as you wont be able to control them making them less useful than your own.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 23, 2007)

Yay! My FC is 
1590 1173 7735


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 23, 2007)

Well what's everyone teams and progress so far?

I just finished the first Pokemon Contest, pretty lame. But my character looked pimpin' in that tuxedo. Beat my Rival Kira again, heading off to the next gym since the one there is MIA.

Monferno - Lvl. 29
Budeaw - Lvl. 26
Prinplup - Lvl. 26
Staravia - Lvl. 20
Egg(The one you get in the story, won't tell you guys what's inside since you don't want to be spoiled but I know what's inside already)


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

Started my Diamond. Chose Turtwig just because I believe he'll be the one who people choose the least... well I heard more people getting Piplup and Chimchar

Unfortunately, I need to charge my DS -_-"


----------



## Phosphorus (Apr 23, 2007)

D: I need some buddies. 2019 6133 7068


----------



## Zenou (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm still around lvl 23, 10 hours of gameplay. Been busy with a Database project.

I forgot traded Pokemon don't obey you without the right Badges, doh. Leveled up one of my Pokemon and it stopped obeying me.


----------



## Nico (Apr 23, 2007)

Krag said:


> Well what's everyone teams and progress so far?
> 
> I just finished the first Pokemon Contest, pretty lame. But my character looked pimpin' in that tuxedo. Beat my Rival Kira again, heading off to the next gym since the one there is MIA.
> 
> ...



It should be a Riku egg. D:


----------



## ender (inactive) (Apr 23, 2007)

hmm sounds good, I think I might purchase this game.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

The pokemon in the egg was highly sought in the previous version. Don't know how much now since it can't get one of its best moves...


----------



## ender (inactive) (Apr 23, 2007)

Is there a difference between the two different versions of this game? I know there are different pokemon but do you fight different teams or something?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

Mainly the Pokemon. Some only appear in Pearl and vice-versa

an hour into the game. I have a level 11 Turtwig. I also caught an Adamant Shinx but will save it for later.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am stuck at the Pastoria City Gym leader. He is tough to beat.


----------



## Cy (Apr 23, 2007)

I got an Admant Turtwig from the GTS. I was thinking of saving it, but I don't really play competitively so...

How do you keep the personality when breeding?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 23, 2007)

oh cool! I'd like to have an adamant one so I can actually EV train

hmmm... well you need to have a female pokemon with Everstone. Since you want it to look like the male, you should use Ditto. Otherwise, it's your choice. But as long as Ditto has the everstone and the other pokemon is Male, there's a 50% the pokemon will have the same nature as Ditto.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Keep catching Buizels with crappy natures <.< like Bold...

EDIT: Just caught a Relaxed Buizel, hmmmm, it looks promising...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

where you find Buizels anyway? I don't want to have a level 30 Grotle before the third gym


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2007)

I got all three starters, and someone was nice enough to trade me a *shiny* Chimchar for my newly caught Starly.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 24, 2007)

i am officially fukn sick of geodude... appears in every single version, NON STOP. I mean, fuck off.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 24, 2007)

Minster said:


> I got all three starters, and someone was nice enough to trade me a *shiny* Chimchar for my newly caught Starly.



holy shit, shiney chimchar, hows that even possible.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> i am officially fukn sick of geodude... appears in every single version, NON STOP. I mean, fuck off.



Geodude rocks.  

Well, Golem does atleast.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 24, 2007)

Minster said:


> Geodude rocks.
> 
> Well, Golem does atleast.



yes, but when ppl spam geodude, and u have no water type, it's really quite frustrating.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> where you find Buizels anyway? I don't want to have a level 30 Grotle before the third gym



You can find them in the Valley Windworks area, along with Pachirisu.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> yes, but when ppl spam geodude, and u have no water type, it's really quite frustrating.



Got any Grass types?


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 24, 2007)

funny how majority of pokemon i've met has water attribute.

e.g. evolved form of BIDOOF, forgot its name.. Buizels, shello...  magikarp.. o.o



Minster said:


> Got any Grass types?



nope, budew looks pretty ugly, so i got put off by it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

I only met grass types...Grotle and Budew. I need a water pokemon fast.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 24, 2007)

I need to stop playing!! But first, I need to Global Trade


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

oh yeah. I also have a code guys, please register me.

Domo! Domo...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay, I will register dragonbattousai and Shadow 
as well as Kira and Tenshi, and others as well when the time comes~


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool Yoshi, you are already on my Pad, same goes with Tenshi and Kira.  I haven't gotten around to doing anymore.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 24, 2007)

When I try to register Shadow Blade's FC, it says it's the wrong FC and it won't register it...check it over again, Shadow

BTW, we can put any names right when we register FCs? Or do they have to be the exact name as your friend's game's trainer?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Any name.  I put JPearl for my Japanese Pearl Version when my character's name in that game is John.  You can put Johnny down for mine.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry. Changed it ^^

dragonbattousai, your FC is in your sig? Just hope it's not a Mario Kart one XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 24, 2007)

kk

added


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you, Yoshi. 

I look forward killing you soon, lol

I had to say that Ninja joke.

600 posts!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Finally caught an Adamant Buizel and a Rash Pachirisu.  I'm done for tonight and tomorrow, time to work on their levels from 7-8 to 20.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a Jolly one so I'll keep that. Probably gonna end up with Crunch, Surf... and other moves.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone know what level Charap is supposed to evolve? mines lv 28 already =/

EDIT: Soz guys, just realised it's actually called CHATOT


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Charap? Who's that?


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 24, 2007)

Finally got my damn Magikarp into a Gyrados. Haven't played since Blue->Silver, so I forgot how damn annoying that was.

I've got a pretty plain and average lineup atm, not planning to catch heaps of Pokes and swap teams often, maybe a good 12 Pokes at most (excluding legendaries).

Anyone have any simple and comprehensive guide to all this newfangled IV and EV business?


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Charap? Who's that?



it's this bird i got from an NPC trade. OOH it's called a Chatot. 

soz about that


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

hey guys, i havnt got my game yet, but...

can u trade on the first pkmn center u find? or do u have to wait till later?


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey guys, i havnt got my game yet, but...
> 
> can u trade on the first pkmn center u find? or do u have to wait till later?



wireless, first pokemon center.
Wifi, u need the 1st badge.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

ah i c cheers!


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 24, 2007)

Is there a way that I can set my internet router to be wireless and wired at the same time, my bro said it might be possible.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 24, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Is there a way that I can set my internet router to be wireless and wired at the same time, my bro said it might be possible.



isn't all wireless router like that...?

mines wireless and wired at the same time, and it just came like that straight out of the box


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

If you cant get it to work, just buy the little Nintendo Wi-Fi connector, it's a USB thing that will get you working on Wi-Fi right away


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm gonna try to pick up a copy today,along with a wi-fi adapter.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

hey guys! i just got my copy! erm, how do i get my own friend code X_D
sorry I is noob with wifi lol

anyway, yeah, if i manage to get hold of it, then ill give it to u,

u mind if i add y'all?

also, can i trade? like i just need any poke really, starly would do, im willing to trade my chimchar (well 2nd form cant remember), its also adamant, which was a lucky 1 for the first pick XD but yeah, any1 have any good pokes they dont mind trading over? i just need a starly really, just to get me through 8)


anyway thanks again 8)


----------



## Zenou (Apr 24, 2007)

Go to the basement in any Pokemon Center and talk to the people there to get your FC. You need to beat one Gym I think though.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 24, 2007)

UK GBA to US Pal Park confirmed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LINK


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone got a lucky egg from the chanseys in D/P? I tried a bit but i only managed to get oval stones. Could it be that only safari zone chanseys carry the lucky egg?


----------



## Zenou (Apr 24, 2007)

Argh, someone traded me a lvl 15 Turtwig. Is there anyway I can make it evolve now?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Argh, someone traded me a lvl 15 Turtwig. Is there anyway I can make it evolve now?



Yes , of course... . Even if you cancel the evolution it will still evolve each and every level after 14 unles it holds an everstone.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a Gamers Lounge D-Link Internet router, so would it be possible to make it Wireless and Wired at the same time.

Back on topic - When I get the game I am accepting trades, I have stuff like shiny lugia, ho-oh and groudon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> I have a Gamers Lounge D-Link Internet router, so would it be possible to make it Wireless and Wired at the same time.
> 
> Back on topic - When I get the game I am accepting trades, I have stuff like shiny lugia, ho-oh and groudon.



Check the trade thread for trades , is the lugia legit?


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, of course.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Then..i really can't think of anything worth of giving a shily Lugia for lol...shiny deoxys or aruceus...maybe.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 24, 2007)

Can someone tell me where abra can be found or point me to a site that show it? I want one  Or maybe were a machop is since some npc will trade me for abra.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> Can someone tell me where abra can be found or point me to a site that show it? I want one  Or maybe were a machop is since some npc will trade me for abra.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok Abra can be found outside the beginning of the cave before the first gym battle. Machop is in the grass area norht of the first gym city.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Zenou (Apr 24, 2007)

> Yes , of course... . Even if you cancel the evolution it will still evolve each and every level after 14 unles it holds an everstone.


I leveled it up from 15 to 16 and it didn't evolve...


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

Doesn't Turtwig evolve at level 18? Its Chimchar at 14 and Piplup at 16.

Anyways, what changes have people noticed from previous games so far? Here's what I've noted:
- Absorb, Megadrain, and Gigadrain all have 5 more PP
- Poison cannot KO a pokemon out of battle (its cured when the pokemon falls to 1 hp)
- In double battles pokemon don't change until after the round
- In battle extra damages (sandstorm, poison, etc) take place before you can switch pokemon after KOing the opponent's pokemon

Anyone notice anything else?

Edit: Remembered another one:
-According to serebii.net, Zap Cannon is now power 120 instead of 100.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 24, 2007)

I just got a Hikozaru from some girl named Yuuki in Japan


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Cy said:


> - Absorb, Megadrain, and Gigadrain all have 5 more PP



Only giga drain had 5 pp in previous games. Absorb had either 20 or 30 and now has 20 mega had 10 and how has 15 and giga had 5 and now has 10.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

waaaaaaaaaaa Y_Y... i really dont know how to set up the wifi Y_Y

wth does this message mean???



btw, im using wifimax, and i have wireless internet 8(


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 24, 2007)

Click 'Continue Anyway'

I've got 3 Pokemon in the mid 30's now. Beat the 3rd gym. Got to go beat Team Galactic now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, has this happened to any1? what does it mean? Y_Y


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Only giga drain had 5 pp in previous games. Absorb had either 20 or 30 and now has 20 mega had 10 and how has 15 and giga had 5 and now has 10.



They all have 5 more PP. Absorb used to have 20, now 25, Megadrain had 10, now 15, and Gigadrain had 5, now 10. Thats what I had said. While they may not be great moves, it is a nice upgrade. Especially since Gigadrain wasn't too horrible, and now its decent due to PP. I think Vine Whip also has 5 more PP. Anyone verify this?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

wow this is really confusing ><

i manage to obtain my FC

its

*0043 9297 1674*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I just got a Hikozaru from some girl named Yuuki in Japan



Yoshi be pimpin'.

Has she asked you to help her breed yet?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, im currently connected, is any1 on? i wanna trade a startly X_D


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 24, 2007)

Maaaan, why does my dad have to take so long in New York.

I'm guessing pokemon don't move when they first come out of the opponent's pokeball, do they? Like they did in Crystal.


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

Pokemon move when they come out, like in crystal or emerald.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 24, 2007)

Cy said:


> Pokemon move when they come out, like in crystal or emerald.


Seriously?

  Oh fuck yes!
Can't wait to see what the undeground is like.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi everybody! I just beat the 4th gym :3 ... now I'm lost. Anyone on right now?


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

The underground is fun. So far I have 3 skull fossils.

Edit: 2 now. And a Cranidos.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

omg! some1 go to the GTC and trade my a crappy pkmn Y_Y i just want a starly or wat ever really...


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll trade you a ponyta


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

wait, how do you get on there? -_-;;


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

3rd town, big building on the left under the poketech place. Around there.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

ahhh... thank you


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

lol i jsut started my game cos i just got it, and i just need a poke thats not higher than lvl 20 X_D

erm its in the first city...
i promise ill trade u guys some of my lvl 100s once i get em from emerald XDDDD
please all i need is a starly or watever, i only have starly, monkferno,geodude, and shinx

god these people from japan are idiots >< asking for lvl 100 palkia for a frickin starly ><


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

I still can't get on there...


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

I could give you a cranidoes for something. It will be level 20, though.

If anyone has a Shelldon, I will trade a cranidoes for that, too.

You need the first badge to go on the GTS.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Why don't you two just exchange friend codes and trade?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

how bout u 2shea? do u have any spare starly to offer? 
i only have starly, monkferno,geodude, and shinx cos i just got my game X_D
heres my friend code
0043 9297 1674


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay so you need a starly? Why may I ask since you already have one correct?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

lol so that it grows up quicker X_D
its better that way i guess


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

Just remembered another change to the game! Surf now hits your ally in double battles! Good if you have a d00d with water absorb, bad if you like pairing water and water weakness.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol so that it grows up quicker X_D
> its better that way i guess



Haha, k, I'll add you. Go connect to the trade thing, downstairs in the pokemon center.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

oki im in ^^

edit: wait, so how does this work? we both add each other's code on the book, then just go in?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, I need to add you first, so hold on just one minute.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

oh oki, ill be waiting


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

my code is 2663 8597 9844


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

i add u too oki? are u also in the wifi room?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay man, I'm connected, sorry it took so long, go on in if you can


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2007)

I hate being broke.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

hey sorry i dont have a mic

sorry ill buy 1 torrow XD
the mic on my DS is mal functioning

thanks again!!!!!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Alright, nice day out, my Masterpiece Optimus Prime came and Megatron will be here later, lets play some Pokemon ^^



			
				Dynamic Dragon said:
			
		

> hey sorry i dont have a mic



No Mic is needed to Voice Chat, it's in the DS.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a Wifi but the signal is weak. I need a good booster.

Anyway, I have a Buizel and a Gortle now. Both level 20. About to challenge the 2nd gym.

Oh and we need to do the whole underground thing to get Spiritomb too.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey sorry i dont have a mic
> 
> sorry ill buy 1 torrow XD
> the mic on my DS is mal functioning
> ...



No problem, glad to help you out, I've always been a big fan of your work on DA


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

haha cheers again dude ^^


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

Geting Spritomb will be a pain considering there's no one near me that has a DS...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

oh wait. 32 people in your area? Dang.

Oh Cy, got your FC?


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i add u too oki? are u also in the wifi room?



yes ^^ thanks, i added u too


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

oh and Dynamic Dragon too. I added Shuriken13


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

i added u too SB ^^


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i add u too oki? are u also in the wifi room?



yes ^^ thanks, i added u too, SB

i have a staravia, prinplup, luxio, quagsire, floatzel, and an egg :3


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

me as well ^^

I only have Buizel and Grotle when it comes to my actual team, but only now I'm challenging the second gym and it's not gonna be an easy one since I have no really good super effective moves.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone have any tips for getting pokemon to listen to you? 

i traded one of my abra's for a lvl 1 chimchar i've got it to lvl 11 and now it won't listen to me -____-


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

get gym badges


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

oh lol, X_D well erm do u have any crap s u dont mind trading? lol, i jsut started mine so i dont have any good pokes yet X_D


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

get the first badge or the second one. It'll make 30 lvl pokes and up obey...able?


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

do you want a quagsire? cuz... i don't want it


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

I added you to the Pal Pad Dynamic, please do the same for me  I want to kick your arse ASAP


----------



## Amuro (Apr 24, 2007)

got the first badge i'll get the second and see if it makes a difference
little shits very annoying but what to expect from the monkey king xD

btw how do you find your FC?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't mind getting any pokeon for the pokedex so I would like one, it's just that I have nothing really good to offer -_-


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Hagi said:


> got the first badge i'll get the second and see if it makes a difference
> little shits very annoying but what to expect from the monkey king xD
> 
> btw how do you find your FC?



Go down the stairs in the Pokemon Center of Oreburgh city.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 24, 2007)

Oreburgh city, cool thanks


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

SB, you wanna trade something for my quagsire? please?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Joy! Just won my second badge.

What was hard is the fact that I was paralyzed thanks to Gardenia's annoying Roserade, but it was easier than I thought it's going to be .

And to be honest Shuriken, I don't have much to offer. I caught a Bunnery... Bidoof, Psyduck, Wrumple, Silcoon.

Yeah. I don't have much too offer -_-


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I added you to the Pal Pad Dynamic, please do the same for me  I want to kick your arse ASAP



lol oki XD

have patience XD i only have 1 badge so far ahahahahahaha

erm.... yeah... lets have a batle once i manage to get my pokes from emerald 8)
do u have any lvl 100s?



> do you want a quagsire? cuz... i don't want it


lol yes please, better than a shinx X_D
if u dont mind me trading that ahahah X_D


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

awesome! i'm happy for you


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

and yes, i'll trade it for a shinx


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Shuriken13 said:


> awesome! i'm happy for you



If it's me, then thank you 

anyway. I'm going to eat something and will log in half and hour in 1pm to the WiFi.

Oh and 6 hours and yes, game's awesome.

Even though I hate the part when there are two wild pokemon you need to get rid of one to capture the other -_-


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

lol really? yay! ill meet u in the room 8)


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

okie-dokie then ^^


----------



## Amuro (Apr 24, 2007)

here's my friend code if anyone wants to battle 4940 1924 4029

anyone have a latias or latios in there team? i'm looking to put one in my pokedex so i can GTS them 
should've bought sapphire and ruby when i had the chance xP


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol oki XD
> 
> have patience XD i only have 1 badge so far ahahahahahaha
> 
> ...



I'm gonna be honest, but the last time I had Lv 100 was on my Blue Version a long time ago XD, however in D/P the Pokemon Levels can be adjusted to 50 or 100, so it isn't a lose.  I will be happy to accept your challenge, I'll transfer my FireRed Pokemon 

Oh and I only have 1 badge myself, been doing catching Pachirisus and Buizels for 5 hours yesterday looking for a good nature <.< and I am training.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

I also want to challenge you DB


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

hey guys, sorry i cant talk, the mic on my DS is broken, i need to buy 1 tomorrow


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

oops, dynamic, i left my quagsire in my pc... i'll have to get off for a second


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

lol ok sure xD


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks DD ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

xD sankyuuuuuuu


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Friend code - 
1246 5185 9360
Elevate the name. 

I just got a charmander from a friend


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I also want to challenge you DB



Alright, I'll add you to my Pal Pad.

Same with you Crazymtf.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

I added you crazymtf


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

The prices at the gamecorner are insane now... 10,000 coins for elemental beams or psychic, 15,000 for Gyro Ball, and 20,000 for Giga Impact at 10K per 500 coins.

On the other hand, it also means coin cases can hold more then 9999 coins now. Or at least I hope so.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

added DB and crazy 8)


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

where do you get the coin case? 0.o


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone who wants to battle or trade, feel free to add me   My FriendCode is in my sig.

Edit- just tell me if ya do, that way I can add you as well


----------



## Amuro (Apr 24, 2007)

what pokemon do you have that you can trade 2shea?


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 24, 2007)

code: 3436 9521 3259
name: Gaara

Add me and tell me your codes!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2007)

4 badges so far, and my team is starting to shape up:

Luxray
Psyduck
Monferno
Budew
Staravia
Machop 

Onwards towards the 5th gym


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Shuriken13 said:


> where do you get the coin case? 0.o



There's a clown in a house in the casino town that asks you to chose either his left or right hand...well do it till you  chose the correct hand and he'll give it to ya.

Btw the 3rd gym battle was real fun...Lucario ctiricals his bone rush i'm left with 12 hp and my good ol lvl 29 ape fires his focus blast and 1shots him from full hp . 

If anyone wants to do a n00b team battle before we go on a breeding transfering and EV frenzy tell me. (my Fcode is in my sig) 

my team is :  kadabra gyarados monfertno luxray roselia and staravia.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

if you can get the fifth one, tell me how to find it ^_-


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2007)

2Shea, you so rich. Buy me Pokemon Diamond so we can battle.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Hagi said:


> what pokemon do you have that you can trade 2shea?



Nothing too special really, nothing that you prolly can't get either ingame or over the GTC. I do have a few Abra tho, since people are having trouble getting them. Plus they'll level faster and all that ^^   But yeah that's about it, since I can't trade over any of my old stuff yet 



Shalashaska said:


> 2Shea, you so rich. Buy me Pokemon Diamond so we can battle.



Lmao I'm not so rich xDD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2007)

You probably still have more cash than me.

As I'm flat-broke and unemployed since last week. XD


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Nothing too special really, nothing that you prolly can't get either ingame or over the GTC. I do have a few Abra tho, since people are having trouble getting them. Plus they'll level faster and all that ^^   But yeah that's about it, since I can't trade over any of my old stuff yet



i'll trade for an abra ^^ what level is it?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, I added Crazy and Shea ^^


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Well you can have like a lvl 5 Abra, or a lvl 20 Japanese Alakazam I just got for the one of the ones I had xD


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 24, 2007)

The safari game in Pearl and Diamond is easy just to catch pokemon. Don't you guys think so?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Please tell me they don't run away this time!


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

heehee, i'll take either one, 2shea ^^ i'll trade you for a level 13 buneary named kakashi :3


----------



## Xell (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm doing good. I have a Chimchar (which evolved), Machop, Shinx and that bird.. >_>


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Shuriken13 said:


> heehee, i'll take either one, 2shea ^^ i'll trade you for a level 13 buneary named kakashi :3



Haha nah I wouldn't expect anything you wanna keep, but yea looks like it'll have to be the Alakazam, traded the abra already. Hope you don't mind that it's japanese.

Go on in and we'll trade


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Please tell me they don't run away this time!



They do but they're not that hard to cach...and the Hm you get from a guy right at the entrance you don't have to beat the whole thing to get it...kinda cheap XD.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Someone wants a Stunky?


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

i'll take a stunky!!!! *pick me!!* and i'm in there now


----------



## Xell (Apr 24, 2007)

Damn.. The pokemon game on my flashcart wont connect to my wifi.. This is very dissapointing..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2007)

Shuriken13 said:


> if you can get the fifth one, tell me how to find it ^_-



Gave the swarm of Psyducks on route 210 the Secret Medicine which cleared the path to Celestic Town 

Beat the Galactic Member goon at the entrance of the cave (in the middle of the city). 

Go inside and read the writings on the cave. The old woman comes in and gives you HM03. Head a little west to fight a few trainers and right before you reach the cave, fly off to Hearthome City for you 5th gym battle  

Just got my pearl game today  

I'm saving it as a birthday present for my little sister


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 24, 2007)

Shuriken13 said:


> i'll take a stunky!!!! *pick me!!* and i'm in there now



Enjoy the Alakazam. Btw did you have the sound muted, I tried to talk... and I think I heard some music or you signing in the background 

Ty for the marril btw.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Xell said:


> Damn.. The pokemon game on my flashcart wont connect to my wifi.. This is very dissapointing..



Actually i expected something like that to happen. I remember reading something about nintendo making only authentic copies of the game WiFi-able and having something to trace and block pirated versions. Oh well you're gonna have to cunk the omg$35 and go buy it  .


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks 2shea :3


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

So I beat the second Gym about an hour ago.

Now I'm wondering around the Wayward Cave with the following team:

Prinplup lvl. 27
Monferno lvl 28
Staravia lvl 26

Hunting down a Gible...and the exit of this damn cave. xD (lack Flash)


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

wow. you just beat the second gym and you leveled up 3 pokemon that much? I beat it as well and I only have a level 26 Gortle and 23 Buizel


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So I beat the second Gym about an hour ago.
> 
> Now I'm wondering around the Wayward Cave with the following team:
> 
> ...



Damn....I'm going for my fifth badge and my pokemon are barely over level 30 :S


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So I beat the second Gym about an hour ago.
> 
> Now I'm wondering around the Wayward Cave with the following team:
> 
> ...



I think Gible is only obtained in a section of the cave that you can't get to yet in the game just like Bagon was in R/S/E.  Of course I could be wrong and if you get one this early, let me know


----------



## Nico (Apr 24, 2007)

I have just for my 4th badge.

Luxray lvl.34
Kadabra lvl.33
Torterra lvl. 33

I kept curse on Torterra and my friend said my move set sucked. -.-


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, to be exact, I've beat like all the trainers + fought dozens and dozens of wild Poke in the surrounding routes. xD


----------



## Zenou (Apr 24, 2007)

Just got my second badge, most of my team are around lvl 23 or so.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

oh and thanks for the Bronzor, shuri. I just need to look for the other starters now.

Man! The quality of the voice chat suck.
Now I know I need to get that headset.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

4 badges and i'm now going to follow that team galactic member who ran after i talked to him (i actually got the 4th badge before the 3rd XD) my team now is a 32 monferno (focus blast owns  ) 30 staravia 30 luxray 30 roselia 27 gyarados and 27 kadabra. Anyone wanna do a noob wifi brawl with settings at lvl 50 ? I wanna try this team out for fun


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone have a Misdreavus they could trade or give? I really need one.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

When I have more pokemon, I would battle you, but I only have two.

Plus, where is the guy that helps you remember moves that the pokemon have forgotten?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I think Gible is only obtained in a section of the cave that you can't get to yet in the game just like Bagon was in R/S/E.  Of course I could be wrong and if you get one this early, let me know


Well, aside from the Bagon fact, any reason for you to think this? Did you read it somewhere?

Because well, I've been in the cave for 30 mins or so and no luck. Didn't see any "alternate section of the cave," though, and I'm pretty sure I checked out the whole place before finding my way back to the entrance.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> When I have more pokemon, I would battle you, but I only have two.
> 
> Plus, where is the guy that helps you remember moves that the pokemon have forgotten?



You mean the heart scale guy? I've only found one heart scale so farn and i'm not 100% sure where he was. i think it was the 3rd gym town but i'm not sure about it at all.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, aside from the Bagon fact, any reason for you to think this? Did you read it somewhere?
> 
> Because well, I've been in the cave for 30 mins or so and no luck. Didn't see any "alternate section of the cave," though, and I'm pretty sure I checked out the whole place before finding my way back to the entrance.



I think he played the Japanese version


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone have a charmander or bulbasaur or squirtle they'd be willing to give me?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, aside from the Bagon fact, any reason for you to think this? Did you read it somewhere?
> 
> Because well, I've been in the cave for 30 mins or so and no luck. Didn't see any "alternate section of the cave," though, and I'm pretty sure I checked out the whole place before finding my way back to the entrance.



The Player's Guide says there are some and found on the 2nd Floor.  Doesn't say you have to access a certain area, but look around there.  

Also, even though I played the Japanese Version, I never beat it yet  only have 7 Badges and got pissed off at Azuelf and gave up and waited for the English version.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You mean the heart scale guy? I've only found one heart scale so farn and i'm not 100% sure where he was. i think it was the 3rd gym town but i'm not sure about it at all.



Yeah I forgot about the heart scale thing. It's just if I ever want Ice Fang I need that :|


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

anybody wanna battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

Can someone PLEASE trade me a Slowpoke?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Shuriken13 said:


> anybody wanna battle?



MEMEME .

I'll add you and you add me ok?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> Anyone have a charmander or bulbasaur or squirtle they'd be willing to give me?



Once i get a ditto and make a charmander egg i'll trade you one


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 24, 2007)

okay ^^ i added you


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I added ya too , refer to the Pm you recieved for further instructions


----------



## Cy (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> oh and thanks for the Bronzor, shuri. I just need to look for the other starters now.
> 
> Man! The quality of the voice chat suck.
> Now I know I need to get that headset.



The voice chat is actually pretty good. You can understand what people are saying, unlike Yugioh WTC 2007.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

Do you need to buy anything to use voice chat?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope, all you need is your DS Mic.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

DS Mic?

Do all DS's come with one? I bought DS Lite and I don't recall owning that. o.o


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

That hole in the middle of your DS Lite is the mic.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> DS Mic?
> 
> Do all DS's come with one? I bought DS Lite and I don't recall owning that. o.o



A DS mic is built into every DS. In the normal DS it's a little hole on the left side of it with the "mic." letters next to it and i'd assume it's the same with the lite version but i'm not sure so check it out yourself.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah, I see it. Thanks, guys.

*trying to catch a Chansey*


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Once i get a ditto and make a charmander egg i'll trade you one



Really? Badass, I hope you get a ditto soon.

What's your FC????


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Finally, Buizel is 20, now to get Pachirisu to 20.  Going slow partly because the best TransFormer in the world arrived at my door today.  (Masterpiece Megatron ^.^)


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 24, 2007)

So you can only use the GTS at that one city?

Also what is pal park?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> So you can only use the GTS at that one city?
> 
> Also what is pal park?




Read up, yo.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> Really? Badass, I hope you get a ditto soon.
> 
> What's your FC????



Looking for one, but i believe i need the national pokedex first. 
Friends code - 
*1246 5185 9360
Elevate the name. *

Putting it in my Sig now, i'll add you all once i get the chance


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 24, 2007)

a couple questions:

1. What happens to your pokemon from your old games once you put them into your pal park?
2. What happens if you don't find all the pokemon you transferred to the pal park?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

Read the page I posted, Chris. 

The Pokemon will always be there in Pal Park waiting. And you have unlimited chances to catch them.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> a couple questions:
> 
> 1. What happens to your pokemon from your old games once you put them into your pal park?
> 2. What happens if you don't find all the pokemon you transferred to the pal park?



Like Oni answered except one thing you should know, they won't be in your old version anymore.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok I added you CrazyMTF.

So for Pal Parl you gotta catch your pokemon again? I know the park ball has 100% capture rate but that's still kinda gay. Also you're timed!?!?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice finally DP is out. Gotta get to Best Buy.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 24, 2007)

I read the page about pal park you listed, it was unclear and didn't say anything about those specific issues. 

edit: crazymtf answered my first question


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Read the page I posted, Chris.
> 
> The Pokemon will always be there in Pal Park waiting. And you have unlimited chances to catch them.



Aren't they in Pal Park for 24 hours?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Aren't they in Pal Park for 24 hours?


Never heard of that one. 

My knowledge is limited to Serebii, FYI.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

I believe there there for 24 hours then go, because you can only catch 6 pokemon every 24 hours from your old game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

The 24 hour thing is about reuploading. Basicly for each GBA game you can only upload 6 pokemon every 24 hours. But to do that you must first have caught all preuploaded pokemon and they won't just dissapear after 24 hours...although i can't imagine caching all 6 of your "daily" pokemon taking more than 5-10 minutes so i don't see why worry about it.

edit: My monferno just evolved into infernape and learned close combat


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Hehe, Mystery Gift is obtained in Jubilife City when you go to the TV Station and talk to the man and say "EVERYBODY HAPPY" and "WI-FI CONNECTION" 

This is also needed if you played Pokemon Ranger and got the Manaphy Egg!


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 24, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Hehe, Mystery Gift is obtained in Jubilife City when you go to the TV Station and talk to the man and say "EVERYBODY HAPPY" and "WI-FI CONNECTION"
> 
> This is also needed if you played Pokemon Ranger and got the Manaphy Egg!



Thanks for that bit extremely useful information.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Hehe, Mystery Gift is obtained in Jubilife City when you go to the TV Station and talk to the man and say "EVERYBODY HAPPY" and "WI-FI CONNECTION"
> 
> This is also needed if you played Pokemon Ranger and got the Manaphy Egg!



I have Ranger but I haven't played it. Is it necessary to play to get Manaphy? Is it a good game at all?


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 24, 2007)

Woo I just owned Maylene with this guy.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

Still haven't reached the third gym. xD

Team in the young 30s.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 24, 2007)

I've just been battling wild Pokemon and trading. I haven't actually gotten that far. I'm only past the 2nd Gym and I've been backtracking for berries and honey trees.

The GTS is pretty cool though. The person who got that Shiny Chimchar got a pretty good trade. So far, I've gotten two trades in which people have sent me a Dome fossil, so I have Kabuto now, and a Masterball. Pretty nice trades.

Must. Play. More.

Oh, and I'll add friend codes later. I haven't even thought about them much.

The Underground is pretty fun though. You can get some good items pretty early on. Got my Cranidos that way.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Still haven't reached the third gym. xD
> 
> Team in the young 30s.



Be sure to have at lest an electric or grass-type pokemon. I should know I last to the gym leader for the first time.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 24, 2007)

Just started breeding Turtwig. I got a bunch of Lvl. 1 male ones. If any one wants to trade for a Heracross, PM me.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok i got shadow, dragonBattou, Dreikoo, chas, Oni, i miss anyone?


----------



## Takezo (Apr 24, 2007)

just got my 4th gym badge


----------



## Nico (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm not planning on trading yet.

Also, I *strongly *suggest Defog is used. It work wonders.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ok i got shadow, dragonBattou, Dreikoo, chas, Oni, i miss anyone?



Hey Crazy you got any pokemon you'd be willing to trade for a lv 28 Onix?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 24, 2007)

Same here, I'm not rushing through the game either. I try to find every trainer and battle them before heading on. Righnow I'm at this Lake forgot the name but it's like a resort next to a desert. 5 Pokemon on my team.
Can't wait to get a Riolu Egg and Heracross.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

How long does the first egg hatch? MINE STILL HASN'T


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 24, 2007)

It hatches at like 10200 steps.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I have Ranger but I haven't played it. Is it necessary to play to get Manaphy? Is it a good game at all?



Sorry I didn't respond back quickly, I went with some friends to get something to eat.  Anyways, Pokemon Ranger isn't a pain in the ass to play through, but you will need to beat the game and finish the extra missions to get the Manaphy Mission.  You will also need to put in this code, which is *P8M2-9D6F-43H7*

Complete that, get the egg and everything and then have two DSs by you and do a Mystery Gift and choose to send the egg and it will find the game to transfer it to. 

And then you walk 2,560 steps to hatch it ^^


----------



## Dave (Apr 24, 2007)

i got:
a luxio
haunter
kadabra
geodude
and prinplup


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How long does the first egg hatch? MINE STILL HASN'T



And it's only the stupid pre-evo of chansey to boot XD. The only thing that made me not kill myself after haching that thing was that in the meantime my abra and magicarp had both become evolvable levels in the daycare center.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Lmao. Damn it, well might aswell let it hatch now, been walking like 9,000 feet now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao. Damn it, well might aswell let it hatch now, been walking like 9,000 feet now.



Btw how's your team? You up to a battle or something?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Only got three main pokemon  I usually do my training after elite four. Probably be ready by friday


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

My egg just hatched 5 mins ago. xD

So I'm entering the 3rd Gym (the fighting one) as we speak.

My team is the following:

Prinplup lvl. 34
Monferno lvl. 33
Staraptor lvl. 34 <---awesome


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

When someone gets a Ditto, please trade me.  I will give you a crappy Pokemon at first, but later on, I will give you a Phione, Manaphy's offspring.  It is like Manaphy, only it is a little weaker and doesn't have one of Manaphy's signature moves.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 24, 2007)

How the hell do you get munchlax


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Only got three main pokemon  I usually do my training after elite four. Probably be ready by friday



Why you train only 3? Is it that you only like those 3? Cause I want to train around 10 so chosing to only train 3 seems like a huge waste to me XD. With 3 you'd barely be able to use all HMs at any one time and maybe have 1 attack other than a Hm attack for each poke lol (unless you use HM slaves lol). 

And ofcourse my team now is just for fun and i didn't even bother with EVs like i will after i beat the game but still those teams can be fun to battle with.

(btw i just got my 6th badge and i'm taking a break to feed n walk the dog  )


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> When someone gets a Ditto, please trade me.  I will give you a crappy Pokemon at first, but later on, I will give you a Phione, Manaphy's offspring.  It is like Manaphy, only it is a little weaker and doesn't have one of Manaphy's signature moves.



Can you only get ditto from Redfire/green or emerald?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Why you train only 3? Is it that you only like those 3? Cause I want to train around 10 so chosing to only train 3 seems like a huge waste to me XD. With 3 you'd barely be able to use all HMs at any one time and maybe have 1 attack other than a Hm attack for each poke lol (unless you use HM slaves lol).
> 
> And ofcourse my team now is just for fun and i didn't even bother with EVs like i will after i beat the game but still those teams can be fun to battle with.



Well i train these three to be all super powered then own them elite four BITCHS, lol. Then i make about 3 teams but with all the pokemon from Redfire and emerald it'll be a few teams i make. And yeah i use gravel as a HM slave, has all the ones i need except cut


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Can you only get ditto from Redfire/green or emerald?



Dunno about emerald but the other 2 are the ones that have him.

(dito apears in the grass at the road with the bunch of fishermen that connects lavender town(gost tower town) to fuchsia town(safari zone town) and u'll need cut to get to those grasses i think)


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 24, 2007)

11 hours into the game and FINALLY beat the third gym. 

No. It's not because it was hard, it's because it took me forever to find it XD.

Lucky that I had Torterra evolve a battle before it, ONE EARTHQUAKE and Lucario was pretty dead.

So far: 
Torterra LVL 32
Floatzel LVL 32

I wish I can find another pokemon to add. Something Psychic\Fighting\Fire\Electric. I thought of Staraptor but I'm not sure how good it is (well he has great attack stat).


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

Staraptor freakin' owns.

He one-shotted the whole Fighting Gym (well, I mostly trained Monferno in there, but he could've easily). He learns Close Combat (the best physical fighting move in the game, pretty much) at 34 when he evolves and that move took out Lucario in one blow with relative ease.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Can you only get ditto from Redfire/green or emerald?



Ditto can be found in D/P when you get the PokeRadar for your Poketch.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> 11 hours into the game and FINALLY beat the third gym.
> 
> No. It's not because it was hard, it's because it took me forever to find it XD.
> 
> ...


For electric Luxray owns. It has huge base attack (i'm talking dragonite levels) and learns only physical electric attacks to go with it's attack aswell as bite (which is physical now).

 For psychic you could give an abra at the daycare center and once it reaches lvl 17 exp share it for 1 lvl and have your own super special sweeper . 

Fire pokes are a bit on the short side if you didn't pick the fire starter...luckilly i did  

And for fighting i suppose you could get a machop or wait till you get the rukario egg...i'm not much help with that cause the fire starter becomes fire/fight once it evolves so i sorta had both grounds covered with just one monkey  .


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 24, 2007)

Hellz yeah.

Current team:

Empoleon lvl. 36
Infernape lvl. 36
Staraptor lvl. 35

Evolved the two starters in the double battle w/your girl rival against the two Galaxy agents outside the warehouse. 

And I got Fly!! Woot.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 24, 2007)

Still on the 1st Badge <.< because I have to keep charging my DS Lite because all I have been doing is training >.>


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

Just caught palka, and with a normal pokeball to boost


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 25, 2007)

may I repeat myself, how the hell do I get munchlax


----------



## Countach (Apr 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Hellz yeah.
> 
> Current team:
> 
> ...



were did u get the extra starter TO

and The Air Rapter is pwn cakes

and would you mind trade evolving my kadabra some time tomorrow


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 25, 2007)

Buy the honey stuff and put it in the trees near the powerplant.

I heard the starters were easy to get through GTS.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

From the sweet honey trees man


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 25, 2007)

Now I'm afraid to challenge Tenshi. I imagine him having all level 60 pokemon for the elite 4.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

im on the way to my third gym,

my current pokes are

monferno - 30
staravia (i cant evolve him cos he wont listen to me if i do) -30
quagsire - 30 X_D

ive been using monferno all the time 8( gyms were too easy X_D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Going for my seventh badge 

Getting through that snowy path was brutal :S

Just caught a snover


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

I see people have been leveling up a lot....lv 30 pkm to beat the 3rd gym!? I just beat the 7th with all my pkm below lv. 40.....<<

@Kira
It's SnoveR 
The entire snowy atmosphere has been my favorite part of DP, it's so calming and nice~


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I see people have been leveling up a lot....lv 30 pkm to beat the 3rd gym!? I just beat the 7th with all my pkm below lv. 40.....<<
> 
> @Kira
> It's SnoveR
> The entire snowy atmosphere has been my favorite part of DP, it's so calming and nice~



I didn't have my game on, so I took a stab in the dark with the name 

*now turns on game*

I haven't entered the seventh gym yet *saving it for tomorrow morning*

but here's my team right before:

Luxray: 41
Golduck: 39
Infernape: 38
Straptor: 39
Budew: 31
Machop aka HM whore: 17


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

lol, hmm i cant even find the 3rd gym leader X_D any clues?


----------



## Zenou (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah I'm staying over-leveled as normal. 13 hours and I only have 2 badges. I'm enjoying the Underground.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm up the the 8th gym, highest level is 50 - main. The othere two are 45 and plakia is 47. I'ma start training the othere two starters now.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

First day of playing complete and I'm in the interval between the seventh and eight gym. Empoleon is 62, nothing else is above 36 [I exp shared the other two starters I traded myself up until thir final evo just because], or ever used. Solo-poke story-run, like I've been doing since I was twelve xD

Should pick it back up i the morning and finish it off midday or so :3

Been held up for so fucking long...Had to have rock climb after the seventh badge to follow up the team galaxy shit, but I didn't find it when I went through the giant fucking bliazzard, since I walked up the east wall rather than the west. Couldn't get on the computer to check, so I spent three hours wandering around in and out, exploring, talking, fighting, looking for that damn hm, which was sitting in randomly out in the open on the opposite side of a giant slow ass snow field >_<

Also, infernape is my hm bitch =D
I don't care for fire element in general, or monkeys.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

Perspective said:


> First day of playing complete and I'm in the interval between the seventh and eight gym. Empoleon is 62, nothing else is above 36 [I exp shared the other two starters I traded myself up until thir final evo just because], or ever used. Solo-poke story-run, like I've been doing since I was twelve xD
> 
> Should pick it back up i the morning and finish it off midday or so :3
> 
> ...



Damn in one day almost at the 8th gym? I try to play alot but i can't do it like you guys


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd just finish it this sitting, but my eyes hurt.

Not from overplaying, but because the fan has been pointed at my face all day. Apartment complex is replacing the air conditioners, and has been since thurdsay...it's so fucking hot in here. Why aren't they finished yet? D=


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

Indeed today was pretty damn hot. Well it's cool you did so much, i'm up to the 8th but it took me alot longer. I'm not the best at pokemon though


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

Eh, I've just got lots and lots of free time. Besides, my keyboard was out all day long, so I couldn't distract myself with the internet every 24 minutes.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 25, 2007)

zOMG, i just caught a skorupi in the safari. plz tell me it's one of hte rare pokemons in there, coz i've only met it once after 3 trips in there.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to get this game real soon. 


Diamond or PearL??


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

conceptz said:


> I need to get this game real soon.
> 
> 
> Diamond or PearL??



I got pearl so go for pearl!


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 25, 2007)

conceptz said:


> I need to get this game real soon.
> 
> 
> Diamond or PearL??



to be honest, both games feels pretty much the same atm. (up to 5th gym)

coz my bro has diamond, and i got pearl, and all the pokemon we've met are literally the same.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

Perspective!! You just saved me a lot of time!!! 

I'm doing that boring Team Galactic thing..
current team:

Staraptor 36
Luxray 36
Machoke 37
Kadabra 37
Quagsire 36
Empoleon 36

I'll show you their nicknames on wi-fi


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 25, 2007)

Hah- you guys are hard core Poké fans eh, I've been quite slack, tacking it slow with my Pearl game.

Staravia- 18
Kadabra- 21
Prinplup- 21
Gyrados- 20
Gastly- 16
Machop- 17

In the PC-
-(The second evolution of Shinx- whose name escapes me)- Lvl 16- can't be bothered raising it -__-
-A Bronzor- lvl 16
-7 Ponytas, 6 lvl 14, 1 level 15:S
Trying to find a really good one to raise, seeing as I have no fire whatsoever, all been nothing spectacular so far. If anyone wants a ponyta feel free to ask  (Probably gonna release them all, or alternatively... raise up a full team of six to lvl 100... >_>)

Just finished second gym, got a bike, going onto whatever comes next


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

8S... im still trying to find the third gym.  i wasnt sure if the one with the elevator (not accessible) was the 3rd gym???
lol...

so i just went on diff routes exploring further, 

my pokes so far

36 - Infernape
32 - staravia
32 - quagsire

oO... did i miss out anything from that last city/town?


----------



## Nico (Apr 25, 2007)

The 5th Gym Leader was quite interesting.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

finally got a headset XD the mic on my DS is not working 8( thats y i couldnt talk to the people who i traded with X_DDDDD

but now i can, btw, where is the 3rd gym? im still stuck XDDDD


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 25, 2007)

Its not in the city you're thinking of. Go through the breeding town and it's the city after it, I believe.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

ahh great! im at it now 8)
thanks!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

SOMEONE BUY ME POKEMON DIAMOND



Can't find sites that will ship it internationally, and the store that I used to work for sells it for the rip-off price of 49 Euro.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 25, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> SOMEONE BUY ME POKEMON DIAMOND
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find sites that will ship it internationally, and the store that I used to work for sells it for the rip-off price of 49 Euro.



You shoulda kept working there so you could get a discount


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

My former-boss is a jack ass, so no. >.>

You know what, fuck it. I'll just sell some of my games and buy Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 25, 2007)

I just beat the 6th gym leader!!! *stayed up all night* and now i wish i didn't trade my staravia... staraptor (sp?) is so awesome


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2007)

I haven't really played all too much.

Grotle - Lvl 18
Geodude - Lvl 17
Buizel - Lvl 15
Staravia - Lvl 20
Luxio - Lvl 20
Budoof - Lvl 3

That's my current team.


----------



## Homura (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm getting Pearl today so I can't wait! I was so freaking happy when I found my Sapphire the other day (thought my friend stole it)! I'm so going to upload all my pokemon from my Sapphire to Pearl!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> SOMEONE BUY ME POKEMON DIAMOND
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find sites that will ship it internationally, and the store that I used to work for sells it for the rip-off price of 49 Euro.



Where do you live? I remember when i lived in Greece the leaf green version costed 60 euro  . I dare not think how much whould D/P cost being DS and not GBA games....ahh good ol USA i knew it was a good move moving here  .


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 25, 2007)

I gots me some Pearl.  Got a Piplup and a Starly, level 10 and 6. I didn't bother nicknaming them.
Davey, you gotta get it!


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2007)

xD at the 3rd gym now

team consists of 
lvl 32 luxray 
lvl 28 prinplup
lvl 24 monferno
lvl 18 budew 
and 1 unknown egg


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

Alright, I bought it.

I gots me some Pokemon Diamond!

It cost me some great shit like Okami, Shadow of the Colossus, ICO and Armored Core: Last Raven, so it'd better be worth it. >.>

Edit: It's so unusual to see names with under-case letters.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2007)

My Geodude is almost a Graveler, then I'll trade it for my friends Kadabra, then back so I got Golem and he has Alakazam.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2007)

is the only way to get latios or latias in your pokedex to fight someone online who has them?

where did you get yours shalashaska? i had to get mine shipped from yesasia, only place i could find that shipped the games to uk -___-


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

Bought it at a Gamestore near here. 50 Euro. >.<


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 25, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Bought it at a Gamestore near here. 50 Euro. >.<


What a rip. Where do you live anyway? 

I'm still to get to the next village and get my first badge.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2007)

cost me 45 euros but that included the fast shipping 

anyone know how to get rid of the psyducks that are blocking the way next to the weird milk cafe?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> What a rip. Where do you live anyway?
> 
> I'm still to get to the next village and get my first badge.


It is. And in Holland.


Hagi said:


> cost me 45 euros but that included the fast shipping
> 
> anyone know how to get rid of the psyducks that are blocking the way next to the weird milk cafe?


Ah well, at least I have Pokemon Diamond and Megaman Battle Network 5 now


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know if I should use Psyduck or Buizel as my Water pokemon


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't get the iDeaS and DesMuMe emulators to work with the DP roms 
.....someone tell me I can say that.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

Minster said:


> I don't know if I should use Psyduck or Buizel as my Water pokemon


Golduck        .


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 25, 2007)

For any UK'ers importing, CD WOW is trustworthy, I got my copy today in the mail.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

Heh, I was secretly trying to save someone all of the trouble of looking for that damned thing, since it's so completely random. Glad it helped you out, yoshitsune.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Hagi said:


> anyone know how to get rid of the psyducks that are blocking the way next to the weird milk cafe?



You're not supposed to for a big while after you first see em but when you are supposed to make em leave belive me you'll know about it...i say no more for spoiler reasons.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 25, 2007)

GrimaH said:


> I can't get the iDeaS and DesMuMe emulators to work with the DP roms
> .....someone tell me I can say that.



You can say it yes, and I will tell you, no emulator can run D/P. And even if you put it on a flashcart the Wi-Fi won't work (so I've been told), so go buy the game.


----------



## Countach (Apr 25, 2007)

just keep going in the story line, and you will get to those crazy psyducks


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually, 2Shea, some of those flash-cart things work with Diamond/Pearl, even online. A mate of mine plays it on there and has traded online.


----------



## theredfox12 (Apr 25, 2007)

did you lot down load or buy it just asking lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 25, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Golduck        .


 wins ...

but only after you get the Psychic attack breed ... maybe cross chop if you want to surprise a special wall...

i'm so ashamed... i lost a double battle against a mere couple of trainers... well.. they had a gyarados and a kadabra >/__\>... and i wasn't in the best condition... T/__\T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Won my first wi-fi battle. 

Where's Countach? 

"_To be fair it was a close match and we just did it for practice after a few trades_ v_v"


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm going back tomorrow to trade my Diamond for Pearl. >.>


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

Good choice, davey =D

I picked it because I always prefer the second, blue/lg, silver, sapphire, now pearl. Mostly by color, but blue for turtlebus cover, obviously, and pearl because the big gay pink-sequined space dragon made me laugh.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 25, 2007)

Lmao may I ask why you call it turtlebus? xD Haha sorry, I must have missed out on something.


Anyway, I have yet to notice a real difference between the games, why the decide to change?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

Jerome Bettis _is_ *Blackstoise*.

Just because he's a fucking Bus. Like a train, but instead, a bus. The description was more accurate when I had my sig up in which he looked like a transformers/tonka/mecha truck slash doomtrainbus, but somebody got pouty about the size, so it's put away for the time being.

Maybe he decided to change because a big gay pink-sequined space dragon was just too awesome to pass on xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Won my first wi-fi battle.
> 
> Where's Countach?
> 
> "_To be fair it was a close match and we just did it for practice after a few trades_ v_v"



Then you must have weakened him for me cause i beat him with all 6 of my pokes alive on double battle and 4 of em on the single battle...his damn staraptor though was really bothersome


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> You can say it yes, and I will tell you, no emulator can run D/P. And even if you put it on a flashcart the Wi-Fi won't work (so I've been told), so go buy the game.



Actually, the r4 seems to run it well.
Thread on it from a diff site

Just ordered one of them too, should be coming on fri!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Took awhile, but finally manage to get a set of breeders for each starter. I've churning them out like crazy now. They make great currency since you can pretty much trade them for anything. And thank god there's a long bike stretch just outside of the Day Care to make hatching easier. Still takes about 6000 steps though .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Then you must have weakened him for me cause i beat him with all 6 of my pokes alive on double battle and 4 of em on the single battle...his damn staraptor though was really bothersome



Well, to be fair we were playing with some pretty weak pokemon, since we were in the middle of trading for evolution purposes. And I had to fight with a Zubat that only knew 2 lousy moves (it was there for trading). 
The team will be complete once I beat the game


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Good choice, davey =D
> 
> I picked it because I always prefer the second, blue/lg, silver, sapphire, now pearl. Mostly by color, but blue for turtlebus cover, obviously, and pearl because the big gay pink-sequined space dragon made me laugh.



I'm trading it because it just has better pokemon, competitive-wise than Diamond. >.>

I also found Chimchar to be the easiest way of catching an Abra in the game. Taunt -> Let him Struggle a few times -> Catch


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2007)

anyone want to battle? i could use the practice >__>
FC: 4940 1924 4029

my first egg just hatched a little while ago couldn't believe it, was so dissapointing xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll battle if you want, I haven't had any WiFi battles yet, only trades.


----------



## Countach (Apr 25, 2007)

i had you kara but that dam ape with that digla did me in

and i got smoked in that 2v2 battle. i suck at two on two

just beat gym 6, so my pokes are in the 40's and should get their good moves soon, soo we may do battle again kira sometime today or tomorrow


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2007)

great i'm just finishing up leader wakes gym then i'll add you 

i haven't had any battles yet either should be cool

edit: added and ready when you are krag ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Give me 5 minutes. I need to get to closest Poke Center.

Edit: Ready and waiting now!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> i had you kara but that dam ape with that digla did me in
> 
> and i got smoked in that 2v2 battle. i suck at two on two
> 
> just beat gym 6, so my pokes are in the 40's and should get their good moves soon, soo we may do battle again kira sometime today or tomorrow



It was just sweet justice that I beat your water type starter with a fire type starter


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It was just sweet justice that I beat your water type starter with a fire type starter



You too eh?


----------



## Amuro (Apr 25, 2007)

-___- damn my stupid wifi connector isn't working right, sorry krag gonna have to battle some other time 

i can't even go on GTS 

edit: fixed it XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm on the fighting GYM...

somehow something i thought legendary isn't that legendary anymore -/___\-


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

Should turn into a pretty common occurrence, yeah? Infernape is way faster than Empoleon, has good attack stats, and gets 2x stabbed fighting attacks against emp's steeltype and middle ground physical defense. Ouch. 

Doesn't matter, I hate the ugly little shit anyways.

Empoleon > Infernape. Aesthetic bias is what you call my condition.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm :/ Question xD

I been checking this game and it looks cool and all but is it really worth buying the DS, game and USB connector? (I think my router is compatible...just not sure xD)and is the Wi-fi thing awesome, mediocre or bad?
I have Sapphire/blue/Gold so the basics of pokemon I already know ^^

Your answer may win Nintendo some more money xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You too eh?



LOL...at least we both identified a common weakness he shares xDD

Which is actually a good thing because now he can polish up in that area and improve before the tourny. ^_^


----------



## Nico (Apr 25, 2007)

I see everyone is doing well. I just caught the new 4th addition to my team.


----------



## Countach (Apr 25, 2007)

dam that ape, if only i had my salamence


----------



## Wicked (Apr 25, 2007)

I played it for today, its cool but i heard you can battle but the limit is lv 30? Wtf? I wanna pwn with charizard lv 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

The battle lvls against other players? You can choose lvl 50 or 100 (auto leveling)



Countach said:


> dam that ape, if only i had my salamence



Then it would have gone up against my lvl 100 salamance


----------



## Countach (Apr 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The battle lvls against other players? You can choose lvl 50 or 100 (auto leveling)
> 
> 
> 
> Then it would have gone up against my lvl 100 salamance



kira please, my salamence is a god


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Tears said:


> I played it for today, its cool but i heard you can battle but the limit is lv 30? Wtf? I wanna pwn with charizard lv 100



That is not true , whoever said that was either retarded or wanted to trick ya lol.



> Hmmm :/ Question xD
> 
> I been checking this game and it looks cool and all but is it really worth buying the DS, game and USB connector? (I think my router is compatible...just not sure xD)and is the Wi-fi thing awesome, mediocre or bad?
> I have Sapphire/blue/Gold so the basics of pokemon I already know ^^
> ...



First of all if your router is a wirless router 99% you are already set and won't need to buy anything extra. It's really easy to get online with a DS actually.

 Now on the main thing...pokemon D/P is basicly the best game of the concole so if any game would jutsify you getting a DS this (and jump ultimate stars if you like anime ) would be the one. 

If you like pokemon you'll love the game simple as that. Also the wifi kicks ass , you not only can battle trade and talk with everyoen who you have their freind codes but you can just give up a pokemon for trade and ask for whatever pokemon you want in return and if your demands aren't just crazy you will have it in less than a day. That helps with version specials or some of people's favorite that although aren't rare can be only obtained through transfering from the GBA games.

 I for example traded a lvl 18 chansey for a lvl 5 Lukario that way and it didn't even take a day.




Countach said:


> kira please, my salamence is a god



Actually...whoever fires the CB-ed dragonclaw or ice attack first is the winner in a mach between salamances .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> kira please, my salamence is a god



Hopefully your speed is quicker than mines.

If not...your dead


----------



## Countach (Apr 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Hopefully your speed is quicker than mines.
> 
> If not...your dead



Ku Ku Ku Ku

who ever gets the first ice beam off


----------



## Wesley (Apr 25, 2007)

Is this a DS game?


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> First of all if your router is a wirless router 99% you are already set and won't need to buy anything extra. It's really easy to get online with a DS actually.
> 
> Now on the main thing...pokemon D/P is basicly the best game of the concole so if any game would jutsify you getting a DS this (and jump ultimate stars if you like anime ) would be the one.
> 
> ...




Wow O_O the Wi-fi looks awesome ^_^ Now I just have to wait till we go out to buy it. 

Another question... How was your first time in the Wi-fi area? was it good? did anyone abuse your status as "new comer" or did you already were prepared?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Wow O_O the Wi-fi looks awesome ^_^ Now I just have to wait till we go out to buy it.
> 
> Another question... How was your first time in the Wi-fi area? was it good? did anyone abuse your status as "new comer" or did you already were prepared?


Actually most people here are newcommers so no one is abusive or anything. 

The thing is that to get ones friendcode you sorta know they're decent people and they won't start swearing at you or anything.

 I've had 4 battles with 3 different people so far all from this forum (won all of em  ) and it's fun to chat with strangers who also love pokemon. On my first battle both me and my opponent had a kadabra so we decided to evo-trade back and forth after our battle so after my first battle i did my first trade and ended with a super strong alakazam to help me beat my future opponents . 

So yeah my first time on wifi rocked  .


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

Azelf is a clown bitch...

I don't have any sleepers right now, or any hazers, so he's chalk full of nasty plots and ignoring duskballs at one hp like they're sugar free candy at a four year old convention. I used all 60 I had on me, and all my timer balls after that, and half as many potions of one sort or another before I turned it off to try again.

The other two were much easier to catch, and palkia went out in one net ball >_<

[edit]

94,000 dollars worth of dusk balls later, on the fourth try, I caught it. Then I remembered that uxie has yawn, so I didn't have to have a drastically lower chance of catching azelf the whole time, nor need to get the shit beat out of me and waste a bajillion potions because of its nasty plot and my having no way to stop it xD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

hey guys 8)

is any1 here availabe for trading? i just need to evolve my machoke, the get it returnd 8) for pkdx purpose...

anywaym yeah, if any1, ill be waiting in the wifi room 8)
my friend code is on my sig ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

lol... any1? X_D

no? ok... its fine X_D

anyway, my progress so far

looking for the 6th gym. 

current team:

infernape - 48
staraptor - 48
quagsire - 48

extra: machoke - 27


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

One thing that got my attention was Pal park...from what I heard its a place where you take 6 pokemons from other games (S/R/E/FR/LG) and one way trade them to this place where you have to find them and capture them...

1. so that means I can trade them all my legendaries? O_O

2. Can I abuse this and keep trading squirtles,charmanders or bulbasaurs? or any other pokemon?  

I know theres a 24 waiting thingy...but still if I can abuse it then... <3


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol... any1? X_D
> 
> no? ok... its fine X_D



Meh i feel sorry for ya...i'll reopen my game even though i was taking a break from 11 str8 hours of playing...




MapleJelly said:


> One thing that got my attention was Pal park...from what I heard its a place where you take 6 pokemons from other games (S/R/E/FR/LG) and one way trade them to this place where you have to find them and capture them...
> 
> 1. so that means I can trade them all my legendaries? O_O
> 
> ...


Simply put , yes. Everythign you assumed is on the spot , you can transfer your entire saphire roaster into D/P.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2007)

omg Oo... lol X_D
thats hard core playing XDDDDD
btw, im in the waiting room XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> omg Oo... lol X_D
> thats hard core playing XDDDDD
> btw, im in the waiting room XD



You sorta need to add my Fcode cause i don't think you have yet lol.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow. You guy's have really burned through the game. I've logged in over 25 hours, but I'm only in the town before the third gym. I've been doing much backtracking for berries and the WTC.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi you guys! does anyone know what to do after you beat the sixth gym and the galactic people at lake verity???


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Shuriken13 said:


> hi you guys! does anyone know what to do after you beat the sixth gym and the galactic people at lake verity???



Use strength to go through mountain coronet (sp) and then go through the really cool snowy path (pun intended  ).


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 25, 2007)

I've spent far too much time playing price is right spin with the pokedex wheel >_>


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Simply put , yes. Everythign you assumed is on the spot , you can transfer your entire saphire roaster into D/P.



O_O wow...I can just imagine the abuse this system is gona get...  

Hmmm time to play LG and power up my pokemons D my sapphire died.... horribly >_>


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> O_O wow...I can just imagine the abuse this system is gona get...
> 
> Hmmm time to play LG and power up my pokemons D my sapphire died.... horribly >_>


So i guess i earned ninty some more money eh? 

(and i'm a sony fan....i sorta feel like a traitor...but it's ok...only for pokemon and zelda it's allowed XD )


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> So i guess i earned ninty some more money eh?
> 
> (and i'm a sony fan....i sorta feel like a traitor...but it's ok...only for pokemon and zelda it's allowed XD )



Dont forget SSBM


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

Once i finish pokemon league i'ma transfer a few guys and then i'll be able to battle you guys for fun. But i'll lose, i suck


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2007)

i tried the cheap way of training on pearl... (pokemon on day care, and walk up the mud slides where only bikes pass) it DIDNT WORK!!!

GOD D*!#& IT!!!!!

...... geez...

Anyways, who wants to share codes?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 25, 2007)

God, I miss all the free time I had in high school.  College projects and my shift this weekend are gonna take up a shitload of my time 

At least I can go to bed late and get some stuff done in the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i tried the cheap way of training on pearl... (pokemon on day care, and walk up the mud slides where only bikes pass) it DIDNT WORK!!!
> 
> GOD D*!#& IT!!!!!
> 
> ...



Wierd...it worked for me...maybe the pokemon you traded needed a ton of exp and it earned some but not enough for it to lvl up...anyways that's only efficient for leveling worthless pokes like abra and magicarp to their evolvable levels and then exp-share em for the last level so they can evolve into goodness.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2007)

I have two q's...

How is the national dex on pearl obtained?

How far in is pal park? what city, route?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I have two q's...
> 
> How is the national dex on pearl obtained?
> 
> How far in is pal park? what city, route?



After you beat the game and see all 150 sinoh pokemon you get the national dex and once you get it the pal park becomes available.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2007)

ok, cool....

I wanna get my pkm!!!!! WAA!!!!

I wanna rape so badly....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Just got my new DS Lite (Black) the colors on Pokemon Diamond look so much more vibrant than on my old DS :S 

I've been to Pal Park. Although I can't gain access until I complete the Sinnoh pokedex


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 25, 2007)

does anyone have a zubat that knows haze?

i am willing to trade a sheildon or something for it.... I do not care what level, as long as it knows haze...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 25, 2007)

I got the Manaphy Egg onto my Diamond Version and I learned that Mystery Gift isn't needed.  If you got the egg, just go to "Send Message" and on your Pokemon game be on the Menu Screen (The screen with Continue, New Game, etc) and a message should pop up.  Choose to send and it should go ahead and transfer the egg.  Once the egg is in Diamond, go to any shop and a guy will be standing by the cashier with your egg, just be sure to have an open space in your party.  I haven't hatched mine yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 25, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i tried the cheap way of training on pearl... (pokemon on day care, and walk up the mud slides where only bikes pass) it DIDNT WORK!!!
> 
> GOD D*!#& IT!!!!!
> 
> ...



it was taken away since emerald...

oh.. and everybody who has a code is displaying it XD...


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> After you beat the game and see all 150 sinoh pokemon you get the national dex and once you get it the pal park becomes available.



My plans for pokemon world domination have failed T___T is it easy to  see all pokemons? How about version only pokemons? D:

And I was just thinking of trading my legendary doggies : Pokemon coliseum --> Friend's sapphire (does LG work?)---> Diamond ~_~


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> My plans for pokemon world domination have failed T___T is it easy to  see all pokemons? How about version only pokemons? D:
> 
> And I was just thinking of trading my legendary doggies : Pokemon coliseum --> Friend's sapphire (does LG work?)---> Diamond ~_~



All 150 shinoh pokemon not all 493 pokemon from all games. I'm up to the 7th badge and i've seen already 123/150 so you shouldn't worry about it at all.  (and ya LG works i'm gonna do the same with my doggies  )


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Just got my new DS Lite (Black) the colors on Pokemon Diamond look so much more vibrant than on my old DS :S



How much did it cost?


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Omfg -_- I just checked my Pokemon Coliseum...and.... then when I checked the pc......................................... I found my little bro use a code to make all pokemon shiny...now if I dare trade them to diamond and use them for battle people will say I used AR/gameshark -____________________- everything except Salamence, Groudon and a swellow is colored >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> How much did it cost?



Going with 130 like every ds lite.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> How much did it cost?



Essentially $140 after taxes. xDD

I'm going to buy the headset next week xDD

*needs to find a job*


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 25, 2007)

$130 eh? Hmmm I might buy it.

To MapleJelly:    Yeah little brothers suck. They've deleted my FF7 saves numerous times.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe I should try and use this to my advantage ^^ Like lie and say I got it and its one of a kind(well it is! xD)... I wonder how many I can get with this trick xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Well...the chance of getting a shiny is 1 in 8000+ so people will kinda figure that something suspicious is going on if they see a person with like 10 of em. In my 1000+ or so hours of total playtime in all pokemon games i've only gotten 2 shiny pokes...a tentacool in silver and a F nidoran on my LG i caught a few weeks ago


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I had a job.....then I got hit by a car so I'm kinda low on money that's why I was asking.

Anyways I got all 3 starter pokemon now, Japanese people are awesome.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle wifi lv 50 with their in game teams?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Anyone wanna battle wifi lv 50 with their in game teams?



I'm up for it, adding you now.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm up for it, adding you now.



Wil you be using legendaries? I "might" have to use Dialga....


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 25, 2007)

Argh I need my Diamond nao :/ oh btw Dreikoo what version do you believe is...better ? I will get diamond but I would like to hear a opinion from someone who has played the game ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Wil you be using legendaries? I "might" have to use Dialga....



No but you go on and use him...it'll be intresting facing him 

edit: i'm redy and waiting


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 25, 2007)

Quick question: Do you need to know the name when adding FC?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

You sure you've added my Fcode?


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 25, 2007)

So anyone got a charmander, squirtle, or bulbasaur they'd be willing to give me?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Does GTS only show you the Pokemon you've seen and regitered in your Pokedex or something? Because I can't find much others except for them.

Also, how many Pokemon can you Deposit in GTS at a time?

Current Progress: Going to Calvane City


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm up for it, adding you now.



oww  
what level are they normally in the game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

How did i do?  Legendaries aren't everything .

They're between 34-43. 

edit: that reflect of alakazam at the start was my main victory step....i even hoped you'd hit me with that roar of time so i could see it cause i bet it's really cool lol.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 25, 2007)

Krag said:


> Does GTS only show you the Pokemon you've seen and regitered in your Pokedex or something? Because I can't find much others except for them.
> 
> Also, how many Pokemon can you Deposit in GTS at a time?



Yes, and I dunno I've never tried more than one.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you can only deposit one.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> How did i do?  Legendaries aren't everything .
> 
> They're between 34-43.
> 
> edit: that reflect of alakazam at the start was my main victory step....i even hoped you'd hit me with that roar of time so i could see it cause i bet it's really cool lol.



pretty much all my in-game teams are sweepers, so I had nothing to counter that sunny day...or that reflect....or that roserade....lol  

we'll battle again after the E4
We should mix records too!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Argh I need my Diamond nao :/ oh btw Dreikoo what version do you believe is...better ? I will get diamond but I would like to hear a opinion from someone who has played the game ^^



I got pearl cause i like it's legendary's stats and types and moves more than diamond's. All other exclusives you can easilly get through the wifi trading so i belive chosing either version depends mostly on the legendary. (i just fought a dialga and it's steel type was it's downfall...it only has 1 more weakness than palkia but it still made all the difference )




Yoshitsune said:


> pretty much all my in-game teams are sweepers, so I had nothing to counter that sunny day...or that reflect....or that roserade....lol
> 
> we'll battle again after the E4
> We should mix records too!



Same here...i just mix and mach my sweepres with other moves....i used sunnyday to not have to charge solarbeam 1 turn...after i used it i figured you had no ice attacks on your empoleon to kill that roserade so i rejoiced lol. (roserade is also a sweeper...has about 20 more Sattack than my alakazam )


----------



## ryukiba (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Wierd...it worked for me...maybe the pokemon you traded needed a ton of exp and it earned some but not enough for it to lvl up...anyways that's only efficient for leveling worthless pokes like abra and magicarp to their evolvable levels and then exp-share em for the last level so they can evolve into goodness.




that was smart putting that number down there


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2007)

This may be a stupid question, but how do you get mystery gift to work? Both me and my friend have unlocked it.


----------



## Wicked (Apr 25, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The battle lvls against other players? You can choose lvl 50 or 100 (auto leveling)





Dreikoo said:


> That is not true , whoever said that was either retarded or wanted to trick ya lol.



Thats good to know because i wanna ravage with charizard lv 100 earth round circle throw.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 25, 2007)

I just got a copy of Pearl, and I'll be starting soon.

I'll post my FC when I get the chance.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Use strength to go through mountain coronet (sp) and then go through the really cool snowy path (pun intended  ).



thanks!! i got it now


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 25, 2007)

Any suggestions for pokemon to catch since I just started?

I have a Starly and Chimchar atm.

And when do you get to set the time?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Any suggestions for pokemon to catch since I just started?
> 
> I have a Starly and Chimchar atm.
> 
> And when do you get to set the time?



It uses your DS's clock for the time.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 25, 2007)

Alright thanks.

=]


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Shinx and his evos really rock and can deliver strong electric and dark attacks. And the time of the game is set automaticly with your DS's internal clock so you just set the time of your DS and your pokemon time will be set too.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

Minster said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how do you get mystery gift to work? Both me and my friend have unlocked it.



Go to Jubilife's TV station 3rd floor and talk to one of the men there who asks you questions, answer: "Everyone Happy", then "Wi-Fi Connection"

then it's done


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 25, 2007)

Finally got my 2nd Badge (Expects the whole community to laugh) but hey, I got a lot to do, so I don't get much time in, but today, it's goin well, should be at Least Lv 30 with 4 Pokemon by tomorrow.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 25, 2007)

I got a Shiny Abra.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

Minster said:


> I got a Shiny Abra.




I have yet to catch any shinies in any game...
I tried getting a shiny Azelf a while ago, then after around 30 tries I gave up and avoided fighting it...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 25, 2007)

Turtwig is now Grotle and to note that if it started with Japanese characters, it will revert to English when it evolves.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Finally got my 2nd Badge (Expects the whole community to laugh) but hey, I got a lot to do, so I don't get much time in, but today, it's goin well, should be at Least Lv 30 with 4 Pokemon by tomorrow.


lol I'm working on badge #3 too don't feel bad.

Personally, I like to take my handheld games in moderation.  Handhelds for casual gaming and PCs/consoles for serious gaming.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 25, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol I'm working on badge #3 too don't feel bad.
> 
> Personally, I like to take my handheld games in moderation.  Handhelds for casual gaming and PCs/consoles for serious gaming.



I can name you hundreds of less serious than pokemon console games. (in gameplay not content) The simple fact that doing everything doable can take hundreds of hours solely puts it on the top with the most serious games. Only MMOs take longer to complete but they are on a different category altogether. 

Also golden sun for the gba may be a handheld game but is one of the best rpgs and no fan would think less of it just cause it's console is a handheld one. 

Games make the consoles not the other way around  .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm currently training my team on Victory road. Well, I haven't fought against any of the trainers yet. I'm leveling up by battling wild pokemon (Machok, Goldbats, Steelix, Graveller, Onix, etc...) at the start of the cave. My team is almost near lvl 60 at this point xDD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, back at lv 42, I realized I wasn't ready for the Victory Road so hopefully my lv 46 team is better suited now~


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

just caught my dialga with one ulta ball

im very happy


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 26, 2007)

Quick question- should I bother training up a Bronzor, or is it pointless.

I really hate how it looks, but it has good defense...

Also- Rapidash worth shooting for? Cause I spent all that time catching 7 Ponyta's (the best one had a naieve nature- is that bad?) so I want to have something to show for it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Countach said:


> just caught my dialga with one ulta ball
> 
> im very happy



Stop copying me 

seriously....Diagla is like the easiest to catch legendary in history


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Stop copying me
> 
> seriously....Diagla is like the easiest to catch legendary in history



Does catching Palkia with a Pokeball beat it?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 26, 2007)

Ya Dialga was a one go for me in the Japanese Version.  Caught it with a Dusk Ball, which I think suited the Controller of Space.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2007)

Just got Pearl, tryna get my 2nd badge!

Friend Code - 0344 5785 0918


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

I caught Dialga in a great ball...but it got murdered in a battle against a Staraptor wtf...<<

My lv 47 Team got all the way up to the 3rd E4 leader, then I got murdered since I didn't use any items...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 26, 2007)

Enjoying the Underground Feature.  It's really interesting, but no fossils yet T_T


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I caught Dialga in a great ball...but it got murdered in a battle against a Staraptor wtf...<<



staraptor has a fighting move wich stell is weak too


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 26, 2007)

Come on guys, can't you post your friend codes on the DS Friend code page? It makes it easier  

Guess I have to look through for friend codes.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I caught Dialga in a great ball...but it got murdered in a battle against a Staraptor wtf...<<
> 
> My lv 47 Team got all the way up to the 3rd E4 leader, then I got murdered since I didn't use any items...



All your guys are level 47 and your at elite four? I am too, with my main being 59 and my othere two about 49. I think i should work on that "All Star" team now


----------



## FFLN (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm on the third gym now. Current team is:

Chimchar 27
Starly 26
Bidoof 24
Shinx 25
Roselia 26
Psyduck 25

I spend alot of time just backtracking and running around, watering berries, and trying to catch multiples of Pokemon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 26, 2007)

For the competetive players, is Tyranitar and Salamence still tops at what they do?

I was planning to build a TTar with Dragon Dance, Stone Edge, Crunch, and probably Earthquake; EVs are yet to be determined. Maybe I should just go for the old Tyraniboah set. Salamence however I'm still debating if I should make him a SATK sweeper or ATK sweeper; again movesets and EVs are yet to be determined.

I am for sure including Salamence, Dusknoir, and Tyranitar in my final team. Still need to read up and check out the new sets for pokemon; there is a high chance I might use Aerodactyl again and maybe even Gengar.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 26, 2007)

Tyranitar and Salamce are still beasts at what they do.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 26, 2007)

^Thanks for the input. I checked up on some more stuff and I might run this team; again EVs and Movesets are yet to be determined.

Donphan - Rapid Spinner + Physical Tank + Stealth Rocker
Weavile - Physical Sweeper
Salamence - Special Sweeper
Tyranitar - Physical Sweeper
Dusknoir - Calm Mind + Staller
Blissey/Cresselia - Special Tank

Too many sweeper?
Lack of hazer, BPer, and support?


----------



## Homura (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know how some of you guys do it, but I just got Pearl today and after 2 and a half hours of playing I'm still at Sandgem city since I was too busy training to continue the story. x_x

My Team so far:
Piplup: Lv. 12
Shinx: Lv. 10
Starly: Lv. 11
Bidoof (I think it's a shiny one): Lv. 4


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 26, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I don't know how some of you guys do it, but I just got Pearl today and after 2 and a half hours of playing I'm still at Sandgem city since I was too busy training to continue the story. x_x
> 
> My Team so far:
> Piplup: Lv. 12
> ...



u think? wot color is it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2007)

wow oO every1s getting lucky... i havnt even encountered a single shiny yet XD

anyway

@Driekoo: thnx for helping my out last nyt.

currently in search for the 7th gym

infernape: 51
staraptor: 51
quagsire: 48
machamp: 37


----------



## Homura (Apr 26, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> u think? wot color is it?



The reason I think it's shiny is because when I first encountered it, it was sparkling with stars and such which didn't happen when I encountered the same pokemon numerous times (It even has a star by it's name on the summary page). Though the color looks the same as a normal one unless I'm color blind, I'll have to check it out. o_o


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wow oO every1s getting lucky... i havnt even encountered a single shiny yet XD



Talking about shiny pokemon online is like talking about your sex life online. Everyone has bagged atleast 100.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 26, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> The reason I think it's shiny is because when I first encountered it, it was sparkling with stars and such which didn't happen when I encountered the same pokemon numerous times (It even has a star by it's name on the summary page). Though the color looks the same as a normal one unless I'm color blind, I'll have to check it out. o_o



oh yup, thats definitely a shiney



mystictrunks said:


> Talking about shiny pokemon online is like talking about your sex life online. Everyone has bagged atleast 100.



lies. i haven't met one yet.

but i read it on a site that, shineys aren't particually any stronger than normal. so yea. gg. just loosk good.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2007)

Shinies used to be the bombdiggity in GSC. Now most just look ugly.

There's a 1:8192 chance of finding one.


----------



## Shuriken13 (Apr 26, 2007)

I haven't seen a single shiny pokemon yet &_&


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I can name you hundreds of less serious than pokemon console games. (in gameplay not content) The simple fact that doing everything doable can take hundreds of hours solely puts it on the top with the most serious games. Only MMOs take longer to complete but they are on a different category altogether.
> 
> Also golden sun for the gba may be a handheld game but is one of the best rpgs and no fan would think less of it just cause it's console is a handheld one.
> 
> Games make the consoles not the other way around  .


I never said handhelds cannot be taken seriously.  I said that *personally*, I prefer to play handhelds casually.  I never dictated on how you or anyone else should play their games.

My Friend Code btw.
3007 4582 5586


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Countach said:


> staraptor has a fighting move wich stell is weak too



 See , not only you have annoying Starraptors . But yeah close combas is one of the best attacks...120/100% and only lowers defences...that's crazy talk XD . (and with my alakazam's reflect protecting him from vicious Dialga's attacks my raptor 2shoted him  )




> I never said handhelds cannot be taken seriously. I said that personally, I prefer to play handhelds casually. I never dictated on how you or anyone else should play their games.



 Yeah i understood what you meant , my point is that if you have fun with a game i don't get how it's console could matter.
  For example say you're playing FFX on your ps2 , if they somehow made it possible to transfer it onto your psp with the exact same characteristics would it be any less serious of a game to you personally because it's on a handheld concole? 
 Would you personally view it as "one more of those handheld games" or as in any way less fun than the ps2 version? (with the exeption of you playng the ps2 version on a 60" HDTV with home cinema sound  ) That's what didn't make sence to me.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok I just beat the 5th Gym Fantina(Ghost Gym Leader) and I'm lost and don't know where to go.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Beat the elite 4 on my first time. The champion was a serious pain in the ass though...  

okay, I almost completed the Sinnoh PokeDex (147 out of 150). I'm missing one of the psychic legendaries, which I know where to find. 

The other one is #114. Anyone know which pokemon this might be?

nvm....it was a Unown >_>

*visits cave*


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Just caught my Palkia...that mofo 1stotted most of my pokes with his signature move but was easy reapings once his PP for that move ran out  . I caught him with the second netball and had no status conditions but only very very low HP. (you could barely see the red bar)

Oh and he has a +Sattack nature...i'm a happy panda now  .


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

Anyone know a good place to level up.


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 26, 2007)

Guys,I got questions

1-How is the wifi battles/wifi trades etc?

2-Does your Pokemon lvlup when battling online?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

1 : great.

2: no.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

cbot said:


> Guys,I got questions
> 
> 1-How is the wifi battles/wifi trades etc?
> 
> 2-Does your Pokemon lvlup when battling online?



1. With friend codes, it's a pretty easy and fun experience, especially since you can voice chat while battling or trading.

2. No  


			
				.:xAragonx:. said:
			
		

> Anyone know a good place to level up.


Leveled up my pokemon against wild pokemon on Victory Road if that helps any.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn you guys are far. I don't go to school or work and I barely beat the 5th Gym. You guys play nonstop or what?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> Damn you guys are far. I don't go to school or work and I barely beat the 5th Gym. You guys play nonstop or what?



I put 10+ hours a day...depends on how much coffe i've drank and how fast i get tierd. I stop if i'm too tierd cause it's not fun to play just so you can go on and not have fun while doing it IMO and i wanna enjoy the game not just breeze through it. So i do enjoy it but i've managed to reach the 8th gym town as we speak  . I can't wait to beat the game so i can Ev my palkia...he's gonna reach 438 Sattack with his nature i bet


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm 27 hours into it how many hours do you guys got?


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

I am barly at the 3rd gym -_-.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> I'm 27 hours into it how many hours do you guys got?



37:52 and rising.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2007)

lol im still resetting my DS just do get a rash or modest dialga X_D


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey I thought of somthing, you can only transfer 6 pokemon to pal park once a day, well would it be possible to do it again if I set my real time clock settings back 1 day.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2007)

^i was thinking of that too... hmmm


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol im still resetting my DS just do get a rash or modest dialga X_D



I got rash palkia 1st try  .



> Hey I thought of somthing, you can only transfer 6 pokemon to pal park once a day, well would it be possible to do it again if I set my real time clock settings back 1 day.



If you touch the clock at all it will reset the day and it'll basicly put you 1 day before so if you did that you'd have to wait 24 more hours from the moment you altered the DS clock to transfer your next 6 pokes.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 26, 2007)

Dammit I want to rep you dreikoo for helping me alot but I need to spread around the rep...who to rep hmm...

Anyways I cant wait till I have diamond ._. I was thinking of getting the grass starter (twiggy?) but then I saw the final evo with grass/ground...and you know what that means D: even a measly ice punch can kill you :/ 

Then I saw the water penguin (piplup?) I normally ALWAYS choose water pokemon first like Squirtle in LG, totodile in Gold and Mudkip in sapphire but when I looked at the attacks of Empoleon it looked super weak compared to the others D:

I dont like the fire ape (Chimchar?) but it has some(Final evo) great moves from what I saw... Its kinda like torchic from R/S/E

Which one do you recomend? o-o




> If you touch the *cock* at all it will reset the day and it'll basicly put you 1 day before so if you did that you'd have to wait 24 more hours from the moment you altered the DS clock to transfer your next 6 pokes.
> __________________



O_O LOL...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

I have 33 hours, and I have a Quiet Dialga so I'm quite happy with it 

Now my team is lv 52, and I could only get up to Lucian before I died...uggh


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

@MapleJelly - The ape ofcourse (I am on a muderous rampage with him, but that stopped after that gyrados pwned me -_-)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2007)

@dreikoo: i got it the third time, but thougth i wanted modst so i did again... now i keep getting neutral stats X_D, btw, do u have acces to palpark? 8O... if i get acces i wanna trade my lvl 100 pokes in and we can have a battle 8D


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Apr 26, 2007)

GUESS WHAT???? My buddy from school rasheed (Better known as Forte on Zelda UniversE) has PEARL!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Dammit I want to rep you dreikoo for helping me alot but I need to spread around the rep...who to rep hmm...
> 
> Anyways I cant wait till I have diamond ._. I was thinking of getting the grass starter (twiggy?) but then I saw the final evo with grass/ground...and you know what that means D: even a measly ice punch can kill you :/
> 
> ...


Thanks but 1 rep is enough (i don't wanna be know as rep whoring lol) and on the starters...i chose the fire one because it learns 2 attacks that have 120 power and 100% accuracy and are both of his types and he also has really great speed and attack and special attack. 

He is like torchick in one way BUT torchick was slow as sin if you remember...well this is stronger and like x2 faster than it and learns better attacks. Although it's really easy to get all 3 starters via the GTS so just choose what you like the best and don't worry much about it. 

I actually was gonna get the grass one but i saw a video of pokemon battle revolution (for the wii , will come out in june but is already out in japan) and it has the 3rd evo of the fire ape and when it was hit it became fiery red from anger so i though it looked really cool so i chose to start with the fire one after all.



Aaaand...that's the typos you do when you play and post simutanusly...good thing god created the edit button .



Dynamic Dragon said:


> @dreikoo: i got it the third time, but thougth i wanted modst so i did again... now i keep getting neutral stats X_D, btw, do u have acces to palpark? 8O... if i get acces i wanna trade my lvl 100 pokes in and we can have a battle 8D



Not yet i'm going to fight the 8th gym soon but by the looks of things i will be finishing the game today or early morning (as in 1 am  ) tomorrow so either around then or tomoroww i'll be ready. We could fight with our ingame teams if you like..not much Ev goodness but it's ok .



Elitejonin11293 said:


> GUESS WHAT???? My buddy from school rasheed (Better known as Forte on Zelda UniversE) has PEARL!!!!



Him and the rest of the world...dude most of us have (allmost) finished the game already...


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 26, 2007)

Just for the record, Empoleon can beat Infernape pretty easily if you're not stupid with it.

This is the first time I didn't pick the fire starter, and although I wasn't pleased too much w/ Piplup (Pochama ><) at first, it definately gets better, and if you plan your move pool right, it's a quite nice pokemon.

Besides, Charizard is the only fire starter for me xD


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone find this game longer than the other pokemon games.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Just for the record, Empoleon can beat Infernape pretty easily if you're not stupid with it.
> 
> This is the first time I didn't pick the fire starter, and although I wasn't pleased too much w/ Piplup (Pochama ><) at first, it definately gets better, and if you plan your move pool right, it's a quite nice pokemon.
> 
> Besides, Charizard is the only fire starter for me xD



How? Aqua jet never hit my ape for more than 30-40% on all my battles and then 1 close combat or focus blast 1shoted the poor penguin.




.:xAragonx:. said:


> Does anyone find this game longer than the other pokemon games.


It's definately much longer than FR and LG but i don't exactly remember how it compares with ruby and those games cause i played em back in 2003 .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2007)

i thought this was ok speed, pretty quick compared to the rest, but im sure there are other sidequests 8D


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Bwahahaha

Just entered Pal Park and capture Mewtwo (lvl 100), Tyranitar (lvl 100), Salamance (lvl 50), Sceptile (lvl 100), Blaziken (lvl 100), and Ditto (lvl 30) 

For some reason when I tried to bring over my lvl 100 Salamance, they said I couldn't because it knew a hidden move?  


Tomorrow, I plan to bring over the 3 Regis, and 3 baby Eevees 

Or if anyone have any hatchling requests I can do so know. 




.:xAragonx:. said:


> Does anyone find this game longer than the other game.



No not really O_O


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually gold and silver were probably the longest, seeing as it had two regions.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, useally I would have completed the game by now, but I am hardly dne the 3rd gym.

Now I am stuck at some hotel like area.

Ah Gold and silver, that game was long indeed(But I don't know why I completed crystal in two days, must have been how I was overjoyed to have it.)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Bwahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason when I tried to bring over my lvl 100 Salamance, they said I couldn't because it knew a hidden move?



Ya for some reason you can't transfer HM knowing pokes...why i don't get though cause by then you already should have all the HMs in your game.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2007)

uh >< no luck 8(

cought bout 3 rashes now and none of them had thesame starting points (sp atk) like the first rash dialaga. i keep geting 168 spc atk ><
the first rash one that i found has 179 8(


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

just woke up, on the 8th gym, should beat the game by 5ish, get the national dex by 8 or nine, have deoxies at 10


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 26, 2007)

> learns 2 attacks that have 120 power and 100% accuracy and are both of his types and he also has really great speed and attack and special attack.
> Well this is stronger and like x2 faster than it and learns better attacks.


Interesting...maybe I should get it first..



> Empoleon can beat Infernape pretty easily if you're not stupid with it.
> 
> This is the first time I didn't pick the fire starter, and although I wasn't pleased too much w/ Piplup (Pochama ><) at first, it definately gets better, and if you plan your move pool right, it's a quite nice pokemon.



Hmm I looked at serebii D/P pokedex and when I looked at Empoleon I dint see any mayor attacks that would help him alot...only Ice beam, Hydro pump/cannon, Drill peck and maybe rain dance?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Just finished breeding and got

5 Treeckos (lvl 1)
5 Torchics (lvl1)
5 Bagons (lvl1)

Going to see what I can get for them on GTS


----------



## Belbwadous (Apr 26, 2007)

Btw.how is the breeding in this one.Is it the same has the old GBA generation?


----------



## Cy (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Enjoying the Underground Feature.  It's really interesting, but no fossils yet T_T



Really? I have 1 Cranidos and 5 skull fossils... So common for me, though I haven't seen any dark or light stones yet.



Countach said:


> just woke up, on the 8th gym, should beat the game by 5ish, get the national dex by 8 or nine, have deoxies at 10



If you have Emerald, can you clone me a deoxies? I'll be your best friend.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 26, 2007)

All of ya'll put me to shame.  I'm still on my way to challange the 4th gym (darn me and my training).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ya for some reason you can't transfer HM knowing pokes...why i don't get though cause by then you already should have all the HMs in your game.



Well, that sucks. 

*goes to Fuscia City to delete those HM moves*

And I want a Deoxys  




			
				cbot said:
			
		

> Btw.how is the breeding in this one.Is it the same has the old GBA generation?


Much easier with the mach bike and the counter that tells you how many steps you've taken. Plus, you get alerted when an egg is made


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 26, 2007)

Does magma armor function as a step cutter? Haven't done any breeding yet in Pearl.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 26, 2007)

I just got out of the bike path and the proffesor's assist guy offered me something and I accidently skipped through what he said and got the Vs. Seeker. Was he offering me anything else that I potential missed from spamming through his text?


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

Isnt it Dawn that gives you the Vs.Seeker.

The Prof Aid gives you an EXP.Share.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 26, 2007)

I got the exp share from Lucas' dad and Lucas gave me the vs seeker(the guy w/ the red hat) I just spammed A when he was talking though and I thought i missed a choice to choose between something 

edit: holy crap a pachirisu almost 1 hit my kadabra with a critcal hit spark


----------



## Dave (Apr 26, 2007)

i chose piplup, and yes, the first time i didnt choose the fire type


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Btw yeah..Count if you can i'd also like a deoxys please .

I'm about to enter the victory road now...2 more levels and my Lukario will learn dragon pulse woot  .



> Btw.how is the breeding in this one.Is it the same has the old GBA generation?



Asking something someone answered in an tone as if it wasn't isn't really polite , learn to read and to look through all posts in a way that you read all that they say.


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

no emerald sorry


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Countach said:


> no emerald sorry



Aww  .


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

wiiling to trade it though


for a price


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Countach said:


> wiiling to trade it though
> 
> 
> for a price



What would that be?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope the Mystery Gift presents events randomly.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 26, 2007)

Better trade me a Bagon too, Kira. lol

But btw, how didyou ge your Pokemon evenly out to level 50 or 100?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2007)

It sets them at those levels automatically.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm I have an idea  How about someone  does a "all coliseum trade" where you purify the pokemon  and then pass them to people who want a certain pokemon (like legendary dogs) 

I would love to help...once I get my diamond and stuff ^^

For example lets say Kira wants the 3 dogs I could just go start a new coliseum game and when Im done pass it to my LG then diamond and give it to him o.o Sure it would take alot of time but dont worry I have a plan that will make it all go fast ;D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Hmm I have an idea  How about someone  does a "all coliseum trade" where you purify the pokemon  and then pass them to people who want a certain pokemon (like legendary dogs)
> 
> I would love to help...once I get my diamond and stuff ^^
> 
> For example lets say Kira wants the 3 dogs I could just go start a new coliseum game and when Im done pass it to my LG then diamond and give it to him o.o Sure it would take alot of time but dont worry I have a plan that will make it all go fast ;D



You mean some people finishing colosseum just to trade away their stuff? Or just give em and then take em back so thay they can be seeked over the GTS? Cause i got the coloseum pokes but i'm intrested in some of the gale of darkness pokes lol.


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You mean some people finishing colosseum just to trade away their stuff? Or just give em and then take em back so thay they can be seeked over the GTS? Cause i got the coloseum pokes but i'm intrested in some of the gale of darkness pokes lol.



Just give the stuff  I honestly dont care about coliseum...at all so I dont mind doing it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

My new FC since I bought a new DS Lite yesterday and now I need to re-enter all my Friend codes  

*4854-2948-6566
*



Krag said:


> Better trade me a Bagon too, Kira. lol



What do you have to trade for?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I'm at Iron Island right now, recently beat the 6th Gym Leader.(Supposed to be at Lake Valor but I don't feel like going there yet)

So if  you can think of anythign you want that I've seen tell me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Krag said:


> Well, I'm at Iron Island right now, recently beat the 6th Gym Leader.(Supposed to be at Lake Valor but I don't feel like going there yet)
> 
> So if  you can think of anythign you want that I've seen tell me.



Either a Cranidos or Gible


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2007)

It's not like you'll be allowed to use that Palkia, at all. >.>

Also, my Wireless Router doesn't have a WEP password. So I'm basically screwed until I get a WiFi stick. ._.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 26, 2007)

What is a WEP passowrd anyways.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 26, 2007)

Isn't it possible to just get Cos fromround? I'll do thawith you if we could.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2007)

ack finally got a mild dialga with 172 starting spc atk Y_Y

too bad i rejected the first rash i found with 179 ><


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 26, 2007)

Working on getting all my Pokemon to 30 before going after the 3rd Badge.  So far, I got Grotle and Monferno to 30, Pachirisu is a pain. 

Also Tenshi, if you are reading this, to get to the 2nd Floor of the Warward Cave to get Gible, there is a secret entrance under the bridge, make sure to have a Pokemon with Strength.


----------



## Nico (Apr 26, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Working on getting all my Pokemon to 30 before going after the 3rd Badge.  So far, I got Grotle and Monferno to 30, Pachirisu is a pain.
> 
> Also Tenshi, if you are reading this, to get to the 2nd Floor of the Warward Cave to get Gible, there is a secret entrance under the bridge, make sure to have a Pokemon with Strength.



Yeah....I hear people have been having problems with that all over Pe2k  and such. T_T

I have a Gible on my team. *loves it and it's Jolly nature*

I'm currently playing around in the game before I get my 7th badge.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2007)

HM Slaves FTW. >.>


----------



## Homura (Apr 26, 2007)

Rofl I still don't have a single badge yet since I'm too picky when it comes to my pokemon's levels. Though 3 of my pokemon evolved already.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 26, 2007)

Is this DS game?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Is this DS game?



Yes, it's a DS game.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

So i got my fire monkey to 50, and he now his complete moveset. *Didn't evolve him all the way, waited for moves, then* And i got my grass guy to 61. Now i'm training otheres because i can't beat the elite four yet. Got up to the forth guy though.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 26, 2007)

Someone tell me what city I get Surf in!! I think I rushed ahead


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Someone tell me what city I get Surf in!! I think I rushed ahead



That small village with the walldrawings of dialga and palkia.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys it's been a while since I've been here.

Anyway, got to the 4th gym city but I want to catch a Skorupi before I go. Question is, if someone can help me, how do you catch Safari pokes effectively?

I mean I know baits help the pokemon like you so they don't flee and mud does the opposite (makes it easier to catch), but even when I use a bait on Skorupi, he runs away.

Who can help me? Especially the one who said the safari zone is easy in this game... IT IS NOT. At least when it comes to this darn poke.


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 26, 2007)

Finally got pearl! 
Friend code is 0043-9315-8967


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 26, 2007)

Are there any good water pokemon towards the beggining of the game?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 26, 2007)

Buizel when he evolved to Floatzel.

Shellos is decent but very slow...

Either one of the two. Psyduck isn't also bad. But out of the three, Buizel (hence the fact he is now in my Diamond Team


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks.

So after I get the first badge, I can go get my FC?


My Starly evolved.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Just beat the elite 4....man they were tough this time...toughest cpu battle i can remember since...ever and probably my team was a bit on the low level side and choosing not to use Palkia for the sake of his EV training took it's toll also.

Now after i beat the e4 my team is Lukario 54 Infernape 51 Luxray 46 Roserade 42 Gyarados 42 and Alakazam 40 and my playtime 43:45. 

So am i like the 3rd person here who finished it or what?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay I breeded a bunch of *Chimchar and torchic* that know Flamethrower at birth (along with scratch and leer=Chimchar or Growl=Torchic)

Breeded a couple *larvitars* that know Thunderbolt, Bite and leer at birth.

*Treeckos* that know Pound, Leer and Solarbeam.

I have a half a dozen *Bagons* as well


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey kira what pokemon is between riolu and snorlax in the shinoh dex?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Kira, mind trading some pokemon? I'd love to have any of the Sinnoh starters. Unfortunately at this point I can only offer Chansey and Croagunk 



DylanR said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So after I get the first badge, I can go get my FC?
> 
> ...



go to the Pokemon center and go down the stairs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Hey kira what pokemon is between riolu and snorlax in the shinoh dex?


That would be *Unown*
It was the second to last pokemon I spotted because I neglected to go into one of the ruins earlier in the game xDD



Shadow Blade said:


> Hey Kira, mind trading some pokemon? I'd love to have any of the Sinnoh starters. Unfortunately at this point I can only offer Chansey and Croagunk



I'll take the Croagunk  

What pokemon did you want from me?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo, I think I beat your Elite 4 victory by 24 minutes !!

The PKM is Unown...get it at Solaceon Ruins


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> I'll take the Croagunk
> 
> What pokemon did you want from me?



Chimchar, please?


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 26, 2007)

hey kira, mind trading that larvitar for something? I don't have much at the moment though..so far only have an onix, geodude, psyduch, probably don't need any of these, which is fine, I can get back to you later when I have something better!

edit ::also..I heard that theres some thing you can do where you can put a pokemon on something and state what you wanna trade for, and someone can go look around and trade with you on it, is that true? if so, where do you do it?

edit ::and another question...I'm sure its somewhere in here <_< but don't feel like looking through all these pages, where do you breed pokemon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Chimchar, please?



Sure, no problem


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 26, 2007)

Which one should I start with Water, Fire or Grass?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dreikoo, I think I beat your Elite 4 victory by 24 minutes !!
> 
> The PKM is Unown...get it at Solaceon Ruins



But did you use your Dialga? Cause if i used Palkiaand i didn't spend half my time reviving my pokes on the e4 it wouldn't have taken me so long lol. I mean when i started my lucario was the only lvl 50 one and all others were 46 and lower lol.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 26, 2007)

okay Kira, you want to do the trade now or tomorrow (because I need to head to work, blah? 

I have your code BTW


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

BTW, I finally caught my first shiny Pokemon! It was a Machoke too 
Now I need to catch Azelf and Uxie....<< soo hard



> But did you use your Dialga? Cause if i used Palkiaand i didn't spend half my time reviving my pokes on the e4 it wouldn't have taken me so long lol. I mean when i started my lucario was the only lvl 50 one and all others were 46 and lower lol.



I didn't use Dialga, nor have I been training it. I had to level up my team up to mid 50s to beat the E4 though...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> okay Kira, you want to do the trade now or tomorrow (because I need to head to work, blah?
> 
> I have your code BTW



now, if you can


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> BTW, I finally caught my first shiny Pokemon! It was a Machoke too
> Now I need to catch Azelf and Uxie....<< soo hard
> 
> 
> ...



I admit i came really close a few times but i never once lost in the entire game...and i'm really proud of my 42 gyarados beating that 66 garchomb (that shark/dragon thing)  of the championess


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the Chimchar Kira. And nice team ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I admit i came really close a few times but i never once lost in the entire game...and i'm really pround of my 42 gyarados beating that 66 garchomb (that shark/dragon thing)  of the championess



Did you Ice Fang it to death?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Thanks for the Chimchar Kira. And nice team ^^


No problem. And that Mewtwo is just there for decoration 

My Sceptile, Blaziken, and Tyranitrar were the real heros  

Let's keep trading people 

Screw it...let's make a trading thread


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Did you Ice Fang it to death?



Aye...2 intimidates and about 10 rock smashes to lower it's def enough so that i would be able to 2hko it with ice fang and not be interrupted by the cheating championess and her infinite number of ful restores . (it didn't freeze 1 time  out of the 10 or so ice fangs)

edit: Kira i think there is a trade thread but i'm not sure if it's the official trade thread...maybe you could decree it official or something  this noob


----------



## Zenou (Apr 26, 2007)

So apparently the reason we get easy trades (to get the starter Pokemon) is because apparently Japanese players want Englished named Pokemon.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 26, 2007)

I got my first badge.

My Chimchar, Starly, and Shinx all evolved also.

My FC is 3007 4590 9224

I'll be adding people now.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

I am losing patience......I died from Azelf, so I'll leave it for later, and now Uxie makes me wanna make a team of lv 3 Bidoofs and die just to have it in my Pokedex....I want my lanturn back


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I am losing patience......I died from Azelf, so I'll leave it for later, and now Uxie makes me wanna make a team of lv 3 Bidoofs and die just to have it in my Pokedex....I want my lanturn back



lol...I caught Azelf with my masterball and caught Uxie with an ultraball. But now that I have lvl 100 Sceptile on my team with False Swipe I plan to widdle down the remaining pokemon HP I plan on capturing


----------



## FFLN (Apr 26, 2007)

_Byakuya_ said:


> edit ::also..I heard that theres some thing you can do where you can put a pokemon on something and state what you wanna trade for, and someone can go look around and trade with you on it, is that true? if so, where do you do it?
> 
> edit ::and another question...I'm sure its somewhere in here <_< but don't feel like looking through all these pages, where do you breed pokemon?



That would be the GTS. It's in Jubilife City, the first big city you arrived in. It should be easy enough to find. It's a big building. That'll take care of much of your trading needs.

Regarding playing through Colosseum again... no. I think of the 100 Round Road thing and I shudder.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

FFLN said:


> That would be the GTS. It's in Jubilife City, the first big city you arrived in. It should be easy enough to find. It's a big building. That'll take care of much of your trading needs.
> 
> Regarding playing through Colosseum again... no. I think of the 100 Round Road thing and I shudder.



Caught all of the Pokemon in Colosseum and XD...brought them over to Ruby then leaf green and of course I breeded the hell out of all of them (minus the legendaries xDD)

And GTS is lacking in the fact that you can't seek a pokemon that you haven't encountered during your gameplay in Diamond and pearl ><


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2007)

This probably won't be for awhile for me, but when you get the national dex in D/P is there a requirement in the GBA games to transfer Pokemon over to D/P or will I be able to start new games in FireRed to quickly get the three starters over to D/P?

BTW my team now consists of:

Buizel - Lvl 19
Luxio - Lvl 22
Staravia - Lvl 23
Alakazam (Shiny) - Lvl 22
Grotle - Lvl 24
Golem - Lvl 25

Golem is currently in my computer, I need my Bidoof for HM slave atm.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 26, 2007)

You have a pretty nice team going on Kira, thanks for the trade too btw, hopefully I'll get the time to train the Bagon someday. xD


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anyone have a Piplup they are willing to trade.

I don't have much to trade for it, so I'm not really expecting to get one anytime soon.  If anyone has one, let me know what you want for it, I need one bad.

=D


----------



## Takezo (Apr 26, 2007)

i just got a lucario by trade


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Yay~ I got some of my old PKM back 

Anyone wanna do a practice battle?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Yay~ I got some of my old PKM back
> 
> Anyone wanna do a practice battle?



I would yoshi, but I haven't beaten the E4 yet xDD

I do have you on my friend-list tho, we need to actually battle at some time.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

i'm up for it . I don't have my old pokes yet but my team has changed and i wanna test it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I would yoshi, but I haven't beaten the E4 yet xDD
> 
> I do have you on my friend-list tho, we need to actually battle at some time.



We could just do in-game teams and only-Sinnoh teams if you want? Auto Lv. 50, double or single~

@ Dreikoo

Okay! Double battle again?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Ya double lvl 50.

edit: on and waiting


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ya double lvl 50.
> 
> edit: on and waiting



kk going on now 

edit: sigh~ again too


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

And i had my palkia in that team too . Good thing i chose not to send him untill the end cause i wasn't sure if u used dialga this time XD. (btw did u use aqua jet on alakazam when i used extreemspeed on your empoleon? that was what i was trying to get you to do lol...it's the good ol baiting trick )


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> And i had my palkia in that team too . Good thing i chose not to send him untill the end cause i wasn't sure if u used dialga this time XD. (btw did u use aqua jet on alakazam when i used extreemspeed on your empoleon? that was what i was trying to get you to do lol...it's the good ol baiting trick )



Let's battle later singles though


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Sure sure , so did you use aqua jet then or not? I wanna know if my trick worked lol.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sure sure , so did you use aqua jet then or not? I wanna know if my trick worked lol.



Yes I did use it, I kinda thought you'd switch out too, but I gave it ago and that's what happeend


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Isn't Rukario really cool? I love that kamehameha looking move he has . And it's a good move to boot...90 power and always hits (like swift) and is a special not physical fighting move.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Isn't Rukario really cool? I love that kamehameha looking move he has . And it's a good move to boot...90 power and always hits (like swift) and is a special not physical fighting move.



ルカリオwas indeed evil...did you get him like that, or did you train him from 1 up?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> ルカリオwas indeed evil...did you get him like that, or did you train him from 1 up?



From 5 up actually (he's 54 atm). And i used a heart scale so he could do that dark move that flinched your poor lanturn with...ルカちゃん is one of the coolest pokes ever imo


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> From 5 up actually (he's 54 atm). And i used a heart scale so he could do that dark move that flinched your poor lanturn with...ルカちゃん is one of the coolest pokes ever imo



evilness

idk what to do in the game now....I have lost my purpose!!! I gues I'm just battling trainers near the Battle Area


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

Krag said:


> You have a pretty nice team going on Kira, thanks for the trade too btw, hopefully I'll get the time to train the Bagon someday. xD



Thanks. 3 of the pokemon I had on my team are going to be my main starters for the tourny. xDD

2 of my starters are still stranded on Leaf Green which I should get after midnight tonight xDD


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

This game is so fun.  I haven't been able to put it down.


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> From 5 up actually (he's 54 atm). And i used a heart scale so he could do that dark move that flinched your poor lanturn with...????? is one of the coolest pokes ever imo



i finnly got my lucario, tranied to lv45, have to wait till 65 before i go after the E4


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG. I have to find 6 pokemon to get the national dex...NOZ


----------



## Nico (Apr 26, 2007)

.....................


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Countach said:


> i finnly got my lucario, tranied to lv45, have to wait till 65 before i go after the E4



Why 65? I beat em with a team of lvl 40s and 1 50 


Nico said:


> .....................



Lol i sorta did the same...he had really really low HP though...but no status conditions.


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Why 65? I beat em with a team of lvl 40s and 1 50



how did you mange that feat sir?


----------



## Nico (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol i sorta did the same...he had really really low HP though...but no status conditions.



It had more than 100 HP left...D:

No status condition.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Countach said:


> how did you mange that feat sir?



Uhh...i rock i guess....it was hard but was was fun at the same time . (if you don't belive me i could take a pic of my hall of fame entry with my team ranging from 40-54 after when i beat em  )


----------



## Zenou (Apr 26, 2007)

Got the 3rd badge.

Why doesn't the badge give me a higher lvl of control over traded Pokemon?


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Uhh...i rock i guess....it was hard but was was fun at the same time . (if you don't belive me i could take a pic of my hall of fame entry with my team ranging from 40-54 after when i beat em  )



i dont doubt you sir, its a great feat, i would like to know your strategy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OMG. I have to find 6 pokemon to get the national dex...NOZ



It means that you missed battling some trainers. If you battled everyone you've come across (including the 3 psychic legendaries) you should be only missing 1


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 26, 2007)

Countach said:


> i dont doubt you sir, its a great feat, i would like to know your strategy





I have alot of attack types i guess....i remember using fireblast with my infernape (lvl 47...ended as lvl 51 when i beat em) alot of the first of the e4....i remember using sunnyday/solarbeam with my roserade (started around 40-41 and was 42 when i beat the e4) alot on the 2nd of the e4 and finishing with my gyarado's(40-42...i'm proud of the lil trooper..took out the champion's strongest and 24 lvls higher poke  ) waterfall. 

The 3rd was the fire one and his attacks were strong and i remember using a bunch of revives and hyper potions but i beat him mainly with gyarados and waterfall and my infernape and focus blast/close combat.

 The 4th was harder than the champion to me because he basicly could 1hko most if not all of my pokemon but i was lucky and my Luxray(started and finished as 46 i think...poor thing died alot and barely got any xp but did alotta work) survived psychic and proceeded to crunch the foes. Also Rukario (started 50 ended 54..it was traded so got more xp than the rest and i used him here and there for finishes with extreemspeed) helped alot with his dark pulse attack but not as much as Luxray.

 The  championess was sorta different...i took out her milotic (which i basicly allmost gave up when i saw it coming out of it's ball) with 3 close combats from my infernape with it using attacks like aqua ring and mirror coat but no surf . Also her main poke was a 66 garchomb (dragon/earth) which after i sacrificed my luxray so that i could get 1 more intimidate i proceeded to ice fang to death with my gyarados.

Well..those are the battles that i remember the most...i used around 20 hyper potions 4 max revives and 10-15 revives for the whole thing aswell as 3-4 ethers.

Hope i've been thurough enough .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It means that you missed battling some trainers. If you battled everyone you've come across (including the 3 psychic legendaries) you should be only missing 1



AH FUCKNESS....i missed some...oh noes


----------



## Countach (Apr 26, 2007)

.......nice


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 26, 2007)

Seriously, this game is huge...it just hit me how many Pokemon there are to catch and complete the dex....sooo many!

Plus, there are trainers I still need to fight and teams I need to build. I guess I still have time to build my Rock Team if I spend some time training my ingame team and battling trainers and finding out the best EV training spots 

I wanna battle again though (to lose again I bet...<<)


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 27, 2007)

kira, where do you find that one that we should be missing?  

I try to battle everyone I see so I guess I'll only be missing that one that you were talking about at the end of the game.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> kira, where do you find that one that we should be missing?
> 
> I try to battle everyone I see so I guess I'll only be missing that one that you were talking about at the end of the game.



The other one is either Dialga or Palkia. Get their pic from the woman in Cerelic~

or it could be Unown (if you hadn't seen it yet) or Riolu (if you didn't do the Iron Island quest)


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 27, 2007)

Can anybody suggest a good wifi usb connector? That 40 buck nintendo one didn't work on my computer


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> The other one is either Dialga or Palkia. Get their pic from the woman in Cerelic~
> 
> or it could be Unown (if you hadn't seen it yet) or Riolu (if you didn't do the Iron Island quest)



oh right.  makes sense.  I guess all i'd have to do is battle someone with it on wifi to complete my dex (dialga or palkia)???


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2007)

im at my 5th badge, all my team is lv 50 or 45


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> oh right.  makes sense.  I guess all i'd have to do is battle someone with it on wifi to complete my dex (dialga or palkia)???



You don't see pokemon if you battle em online. To see the legendary you haven't caught you need to go to the village elder and read her book after you beat the e4.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo wanna beat me again?~

 I got a traded Naetoru with Pokerus ~~


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dreikoo wanna beat me again?~
> 
> I got a traded Naetoru with Pokerus ~~



Sure . 1 on 1 this time? 

edti: on and waiting


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sure . 1 on 1 this time?



Before we battle, can we mix records for the hell of it 

yup 1 vs 1


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Before we battle, can we mix records for the hell of it
> 
> yup 1 vs 1



How do you do it? I thougt you needed to be near someone and it's not doable via FC wifi or something.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

How you get this Pokerus?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> How do you do it? I thougt you needed to be near someone and it's not doable via FC wifi or something.



really? isn't there an option before you do wifi? there's trade, battle, and what else (since you always host...I can't tell )


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> really? isn't there an option before you do wifi? there's trade, battle, and what else (since you always host...I can't tell )



The only options available are free battle , lvl 50 lvl 100 and trade. You can try it yourself , hit invite and see the options but then hit B and join my invitation.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Just got the Pokerus message when I was healing up my Blaziken  

A couple of my Hoenn pokemon has it


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

I want it


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 27, 2007)

How do you get it? And what does it do?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

You put up a good show Dreiko!!~
If your Gyara had Equake I'd be dead a long time ago...<<


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice battle...oh and your machamp it the luckiest poke of the world...3 dynamicpunches back to back without a mis....

Btw was the ninjask a BPer?

My gyara had only 3 moves XD i erased it's strength so i can teach it Ddance when it hits 50  . And it's just my ingame poke it has no specific EVs or nothing so i wouldn't waste the tm on him lol.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nice battle...oh and your machamp it the luckiest poke of the world...3 dynamicpunches back to back without a mis....
> 
> Btw was the ninjask a BPer?
> 
> My gyara had only 3 moves XD i erased it's strength so i can teach it Ddance when it hits 50  . And it's just my ingame poke it has no specific EVs or nothing so i wouldn't waste the tm on him lol.



Machamp has the No Guard ability so all his hits hit! He's pretty smexy without much training, huh?

Ninjask normally is a BPer, but I feared your Ice Fang and Luxray, so I saved it for last this time...


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Machamp has the No Guard ability so all his hits hit! He's pretty smexy without much training, huh?
> 
> Ninjask normally is a BPer, but I feared your Ice Fang and Luxray, so I saved it for last this time...



Wow that's great...i sorta thought you hit the wrong button when you did the second one on my palkia XD. Once i transfer my pokes i want another remach .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Wow that's great...i sorta thought you hit the wrong button when you did the second one on my palkia XD. Once i transfer my pokes i want another remach .



Sure  
I'll admit, I got lucky this time, using my older Pkm and all.. 
Though, I'm kinda scared what you're capable of....seeing our past battles and all lol

@Kira
BTW, could you add my FC to the tournament thread?~ I don't think you added mine yet


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

im just starting the elite team X_D

is till havnt seen 150 pokes, need 10 more

anyway, my team:

monferno 60
staraptor 61
machamp 45
quagsire 45
dialga 47 (im trying not to use it, i wanna EV train it)

current game time 25 hours


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

yoshi lets battle sometime tomorrow(looks at time-today)
man i havent talked to you in ages


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> yoshi lets battle sometime tomorrow(looks at time-today)
> man i havent talked to you in ages



It's not too late right now....<< lol
I've been living in this thread for weeks, you just ignore me :amazed


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

no you ignore me

let us battle

i await your reply yoshi-son


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 27, 2007)

someone wants to battle me?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> someone wants to battle me?



Sure, why not.



Yoshitsune said:


> Sure
> 
> @Kira
> BTW, could you add my FC to the tournament thread?~ I don't think you added mine yet


*goes to add it*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> no you ignore me
> 
> let us battle
> 
> i await your reply yoshi-son



ok! let's battle, single lv 50, i'll host


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

ready for battle i am


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Just got the Pokerus message when I was healing up my Blaziken
> 
> A couple of my Hoenn pokemon has it



OMG OMG OMG!!!! can i try and trade u a pokemon with a pokerus???? i want to infect my entire box with it!!!!!!!!!!!!! pleeaaaaaaaaase X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

My first loss has ignited the trainer fire again yoshi . I just caught azelf and uxiel and now i only need unknown and i can pal park...i was gonna put it of for tomorrow but i just couldn't wait any longer.


Btw which of the 3 creation legendaries people have had problems with? I caught 2 of em relatively easy and each took about 10 mins. Is the one that runs in the grass like Latios and the GSC dogs?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! can i try and trade u a pokemon with a pokerus???? i want to infect my entire box with it!!!!!!!!!!!!! pleeaaaaaaaaase X_D



Hmmh...that might be a problem. Most of my pokemon with pokerus are either lvl 100 powerhouses or legendaries. I think I may have a Linoone with Pokerus...*goes into Leaf Green game to check*


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone free to help me evolve my Kadabra into an Alakazam? Please 

FC- 3903-3572-9645


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Anyone free to help me evolve my Kadabra into an Alakazam? Please
> 
> FC- 3903-3572-9645



Helped someone with the very same dilemma yesterday xDDD

Sure I can help.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

dam your machamp and his dynamic punch


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> dam your machamp



Heh he punched you to hell too eh?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> dam your machamp



hehe, sorry!! I heard your grown....
Next time when it's earlier we can chat!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Helped someone with the very same dilemma yesterday xDDD
> 
> Sure I can help.



Sweet. Just lemme get to a Poke center first


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Anyone free to help me evolve my Kadabra into an Alakazam? Please
> 
> FC- 3903-3572-9645



Everytime I try entering your FC it says the Friend Code is wrong


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

i loved that stratagy, i cant stand being confused aganst a syper fast machamp

we will battle again tommorow sometime, time for bed


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

...? Hmmm Lemme check again.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> My first loss has ignited the trainer fire again yoshi . I just caught azelf and uxiel and now i only need unknown and i can pal park...i was gonna put it of for tomorrow but i just couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> 
> Btw which of the 3 creation legendaries people have had problems with? I caught 2 of em relatively easy and each took about 10 mins. Is the one that runs in the grass like Latios and the GSC dogs?



I didn't want to waste time trying to capture it, or rather, trying to get the best one, so I just picked one pokemon and died both battles. They stay in your pokedex and they don't disappear 

@ Countach

Hehe..I was actually gonna switch to Lanturn, then I realized I wanted to show you my last Pokemon


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

diagla is completely usless against fighters, and your salamence put my lucario out early, i didnt like that


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Everytime I try entering your FC it says the Friend Code is wrong



Hmm... That code should be the correct one... 

Im confuzzled as to why it wouldn't work :S

Also I'm in a center now, sitting online.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 27, 2007)

I masterballed the runner legendary, as runners annoy me intensely. Uxie went out in two dusk balls. Palkia in one net ball. Neither with status effects. Azelf cost me 94 duskballs at one hp, amongst many quick/timer balls and several potions, as I didn't have a sleeper with me, and no one on my team could haze its 3x nasty plot. Even resisting it and at 10 levels higher, its crappy attacks hurt. Oh well. Later I'll wish I saved my masterball for the extra runner. Cresselia, I think is what they said.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> diagla is completely usless against fighters, and your salamence put my lucario out early, i didnt like that



I was tempted to save Salamence, then I just went for it 
Though, I felt bad just using Luxray as a sponge like that for Ala...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Hmm... That code should be the correct one...
> 
> Im confuzzled as to why it wouldn't work :S
> 
> Also I'm in a center now, sitting online.





> 3903-3572-9645



tried it again but with no success. First time a FC didn't work for me. How about trying to go upstairs to the Wireless club union Room instead?


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> tried it again but with no success. First time a FC didn't work for me. How about trying to go upstairs to the Wireless club union Room instead?



I'm in there now... 

Am I too much of an r-tard to understand why this isn't working 

Maybe I'll wipe the wireless settings and try setting it up again.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

kira tomorrow if all you have is lengendary pokerus, i will put up one of my legendaries as collateral, and when i infect my box we will trade back


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

radishbak said:


> I'm in there now...
> 
> Am I too much of an r-tard to understand why this isn't working
> 
> Maybe I'll wipe the wireless settings and try setting it up again.



Maybe we can try to ask someone here to enter your FC to see whose end the problem may be on....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a bunch of lil Pokemon with Pokerus now....O_.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

pokerus+machoband=win


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> pokerus+machoband=win



Yeah, last time I had Pokerus was back in Sapphire, and I didn't know what it was so it eventually went away. But now, I'm keeping some infected in the PC for those times when I wanna EVrain 

btw, you're still up
let's Double battle~~


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Perspective said:


> I masterballed the runner legendary, as runners annoy me intensely. Uxie went out in two dusk balls. Palkia in one net ball. Neither with status effects. Azelf cost me 94 duskballs at one hp, amongst many quick/timer balls and several potions, as I didn't have a sleeper with me, and no one on my team could haze its 3x nasty plot. Even resisting it and at 10 levels higher, its crappy attacks hurt. Oh well. Later I'll wish I saved my masterball for the extra runner. Cresselia, I think is what they said.



Heh i caught Azelf in an ultraball after 20 or so dusk and ultraballs combined...it was paralyzed though and had very low hp.


Oh and i'd like to get into that pokerus action too


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

ok..you set it up


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Maybe we can try to ask someone here to enter your FC to see whose end the problem may be on....



K I just wiped my wireless settings and am getting another FC, hopefully this works.

edit: 3179-2579-9025

For a supposedly "kids game" this game requires alot of effort (evs, ivs, natures, wfc codes...)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

radishbak said:


> K I just wiped my wireless settings and am getting another FC, hopefully this works.
> 
> edit: 3179-2579-9025
> 
> For a supposedly "kids game" this game requires alot of effort (evs, ivs, natures, wfc codes...)



ok, the new FC works fine 

anytime your ready to trade.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey guys, anyone here caught a Scorpi? That pokemon is hard to find :|


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

So pumped! Thanks for the help Kira 

It took awhile, but it happened 

Also- thats some team you've got there...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach! Those battles were intense! The last one was scary since I only had Salamence and Machamp...and yet I somehow managed to win


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

yoshi that baton pass killed me, sword danced salamence plus brick brack angainst steel=death

why did you use swagger?Lol

once i get pal park, we can make this interesting


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

radishbak said:


> So pumped! Thanks for the help Kira
> 
> It took awhile, but it happened


No prob  



> Also- thats some team you've got there...


Yeah, I've been told that quite a few times today


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

My little fish messed you up good, eh ? 

Do I dare challenge Kira?...<<


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

kira has all his lengendaies out=scary


i need pal park

kira were the lengendaries hard to find in pal park


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> kira has all his lengendaies out=scary
> 
> 
> i need pal park
> ...



uh......I only have my Kyogre on DP...it was like running into a giant whale in a tiny pond at Pal Park


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Hmmh...that might be a problem. Most of my pokemon with pokerus are either lvl 100 powerhouses or legendaries. I think I may have a Linoone with Pokerus...*goes into Leaf Green game to check*



lol no no, u dont need to leave it on me permanent, i can trade u a lvl 100 for insurance if u want, then u get ur poke back 8) i just need atleast on of my pokes to b infected XD


btw, can any1 trade back with me? i mean trade in then trade back straight away, i just need 10 sinnoh pokes to get 150 X_D....?
please?


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> uh......I only have my Kyogre on DP...it was like running into a giant whale in a tiny pond at Pal Park



once school is over will kill E4 and get to 150 pokedex

go to pal park

get:
Dragonite
Salamence
Deoxies
grodon
rayquesa
ditto

take over world


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> btw, can any1 trade back with me? i mean trade in then trade back straight away, i just need 10 sinnoh pokes to get 150 X_D....?
> please?



I could, but which ones do you need? You might just have to fight the trainers with the Pokemon...

@Count
I never use Legendaries unless before when I had to due to level restrictions, but now everyone can be lv 50 or 100 

btw, I wonder if the Ditto item cloning glitch still works on this version...I don't feel like checking myself  YET


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

mmm i think ill leave out my legendaries till later since its not permitted X_D

so... i think ill be taking out:

espeon
scizor
gardevoir
metagross
milotic
n erm... will find out XD (blissey?)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I could, but which ones do you need? You might just have to fight the trainers with the Pokemon...



oh erm, if u have pearl, i need exclussive ones, if u have diamond, i need like some starters (piplup n turtwig up to the final evolutions) or an eevee(for proper trade)

i have to do it later when i finish college, so bout 12 hours later lol?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh erm, if u have pearl, i need exclussive ones, if u have diamond, i need like some starters (piplup n turtwig up to the final evolutions) or an eevee(for proper trade)
> 
> i have to do it later when i finish college, so bout 12 hours later lol?



But do you need them to complete your "seen" Pokemon to get the National dex? You only need to see them...unless you haven't been battling trainers, you should have by now except for just 4 (3 legendaries + Dialga/Palkia pic from old lady)


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Count
> I never use Legendaries unless before when I had to due to level restrictions, but now everyone can be lv 50 or 100
> 
> btw, I wonder if the Ditto item cloning glitch still works on this version...I don't feel like checking myself  YET



legendariers are used for E4 exp. share(might use deoxies for battle,just to show of), ditto for breading, dragonite and salamence to kick ass


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2007)

Is it possible to see all 150 pokemon without trading? I have diamond and I won't have wi-fi for awhile =/


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> But do you need them to complete your "seen" Pokemon to get the National dex? You only need to see them...unless you haven't been battling trainers, you should have by now except for just 4 (3 legendaries + Dialga/Palkia pic from old lady)



yeah thats what im trying to do X_D just see them, which means trade, then trade back, im on the elite 4 and the total pokes ive seen are only 140...
so yeah need to see 10 more X_D

btw, where's the old lady located?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Is it possible to see all 150 pokemon without trading? I have diamond and I won't have wi-fi for awhile =/



its less likely tbh, u could get about 135 max, fighting all the trainers in sinnoh


----------



## Homura (Apr 27, 2007)

How do you get the national dex exactly? I hope you don't have to get all 150 Sinnoh Pokemon or I'd be screwed


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 27, 2007)

hey is this game released in US or UK??


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2007)

So... when do I get an Eevee storywise in this game? I read on Serebii you get it from someone in the game at Hearthome City. But where and when?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 27, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, you can fill the sinnoh pokedex without trading, or involving the opposite copy at all. The only one not seen will be palkia/dialga, respectively, and that spot is filled by an old woman showing you its picture.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

> How do you get the national dex exactly? I hope you don't have to get all 150 Sinnoh Pokemon or I'd be screwed


U only have to see the pokemon, find 150, dont need to catch them, then when u achieved 150, go back to the professor to get an upgrade.


> hey is this game released in US or UK??


its was out on the 23rd in the US, i think its coming to UK in June


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah you don't need to trade to see all 150 pokes. Just battle all trainers on the way to the E4 and you're set with version specials. (i did it this way)


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 27, 2007)

I just started Diamond. Its awesome.. Does anyone have like a ponyta I could have? my friend code is 343695625893. I don't have much to give right now, though.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Krag said:


> So... when do I get an Eevee storywise in this game? I read on Serebii you get it from someone in the game at Hearthome City. But where and when?



Right after you beat the E4, go to the Pokemon Box lady's house next to the Pokemon Center in  Heathome to get an Eevee


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2007)

Can Eevee evolve into espeon/umbreon?


----------



## NecroAngel (Apr 27, 2007)

We should all try to spread the Pokerus to each other. it only stays contagious for 24 hours, right? But if you place one infected Pokemon in the PC it stays contagious when you take it out. Just send each other a contagious pidgey or whatever.

 really is as rare as 2/65535 then you guys must be insanely lucky.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey guys I need your advise I'm a bit confused on to what should I pick from the starters I mean I really want to start with Chimchar but my friends told me that it is the same as Torchic whom I used in my Emerald game so can someone help with this should I go with Chimchar,is it any diffreint that Torchic or should I just choose one of the other two???


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, noob question about EV here. A pokemon can only get 4 per level right? And then I can train off anything until my pokemon levels up and then get 4 EV again?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

yay! just beat the elite 4!

omg they were pie oO... i only used my staraptor X_DDDDD


anyway, i still need to see 4 more pokes 8(
any1 wanna do some trading?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> Okay, noob question about EV here. A pokemon can only get 4 per level right? And then I can train off anything until my pokemon levels up and then get 4 EV again?



4 EV points increase each stat by one point. You can get all 255 Sattack ev points for your 70 mewtwo without him gaining a single level and his stats will start to increase once he does level up. (basiclly he'll get +6-7 for his Sattack for each level instead of the regular 2-4) 

There isn't any such thing as a limit of only 4 EV points per level.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah you don't need to trade to see all 150 pokes. Just battle all trainers on the way to the E4 and you're set with version specials. (i did it this way)



lol i knw that, i meant trade then trade back, just to get the pkdex info.

btw wats ur record time? mine's 26:10 XD


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 4 EV points increase each stat by one point. You can get all 255 Sattack ev points for your 70 mewtwo without him gaining a single level and his stats will start to increase once he does level up. (basiclly he'll get +6-7 for his Sattack for each level instead of the regular 2-4)
> 
> There isn't any such thing as a limit of only 4 EV points per level.



Thank you Dreikoo 

Also I'm stuck now after the 2nd gym. Idk where the 3rd gym leader went  I climbed that one tower to get the strength HM and then went through solaceon ruins following the directions on the wall but there was nothing except a rock in the room  I guess I should head to route 210 or something but I feel like I'm skipping something lol.

edit: found a room in the ruins w/ some items and another wall text but yea I'm stuck lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i knw that, i meant trade then trade back, just to get the pkdex info.
> 
> btw wats ur record time? mine's 26:10 XD



Record as in when i first beat the e4? 43:35 i think...yeah i didn't rush anything did all sidequests and exploerd everything explorable aswell as a few wifi battles before beating the e4 .

Akihiko that leader who left is the 5th not the 3rd , you need to go to other towns to progres the story...that confused me too , i went and fought the 4th gym leader before the 3rd XD.


----------



## Ittachi (Apr 27, 2007)

so , i was thinking about getting this game, but i have a question, is the gameplay and stuff kind of like, silver and gold? cause the ones that came after that, i didnt really like em o.o


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Record as in when i first beat the e4? 43:35 i think...yeah i didn't rush anything did all sidequests and exploerd everything explorable aswell as a few wifi battles before beating the e4 .
> 
> Akihiko that leader who left is the 5th not the 3rd , you need to go to other towns to progres the story...that confused me too , i went and fought the 4th gym leader before the 3rd XD.



lol kewl, are u on wifi? dont mind trading? well not trading just for pkmn reistration


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Ittachi said:


> so , i was thinking about getting this game, but i have a question, is the gameplay and stuff kind of like, silver and gold? cause the ones that came after that, i didnt really like em o.o



It's similar to Gold and Silver in the way that different parts of the day are rendered. And wifi battling and trading is always a plus in my books.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

hey kira! wanna try trading some pokrus with me?


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks again Dreikoo


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

is there a requirement for eevee oO... cos the person in the house doesnt give me anything X_D


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2007)

I want some Pokrus...
And like I asked earlier,can Eevee evolve into Umbreon?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol ofcourse it can X_D
or was that a retorical question XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol kewl, are u on wifi? dont mind trading? well not trading just for pkmn reistration



I'm pal parking pokes atm...sry but i kinda have already promised 2nd gen starters to people


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 27, 2007)

Will it when it's dark,is what I meant.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm pal parking pokes atm...sry but i kinda have already promised 2nd gen starters to people



Y_Y ok.... 8(

ill b waiting


@skeets: yes, if u have max love for it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

I see people trading rare Pokes for infected Pokemon....<< maybe I should too


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2007)

In my humble (or, y'know, not so humble) opinion, these are the two best games since Crystal.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> is there a requirement for eevee oO... cos the person in the house doesnt give me anything X_D



Did you complete your Sinnoh dex?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Did you complete your Sinnoh dex?



lol no 8( no 1 wants to help me Y_Y...
i cant find eevee if i manage to get 1 i would be able to evolve them for the pkdex 8( but no... i need to see 3 more DX


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2007)

Which three would those be? The new ugly Trio?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol no 8( no 1 wants to help me Y_Y...
> i cant find eevee if i manage to get 1 i would be able to evolve them for the pkdex 8( but no... i need to see 3 more DX



What numbers are blank in your Pokedex? I'll tell you who they are and where you get them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Evee is not required for the pokedex. Have you caugh the 3 legendary creation pokes?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

erm....checks


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Evee is not required for the pokedex. Have you caugh the 3 legendary creation pokes?



i met one, i still have to catch the other two, but ill still b needing 1 after that


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

The one you met is entered in the dex when you meet it so you only need to get the other 2. Have you caught unknown?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

oka, and i only encountered an unknown i ddnt catch 1


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

btw, when you host a battle connection, how do you turn off the VOIP?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

triangle isnt it? while ur on standby


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wooo I got Palkia and all 3 startesr now. My team is starting to come together.

If my friend gives me a pokemon that's not in the normal pokedex what'll happen? ex Mewtwo, Charmander...etc


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got a Parukia for a Buneary through GTS O_o

I want more Legendaries~


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> triangle isnt it? while ur on standby



Actually it's X...remember this is a DS not a ps2 controller


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I just got a Parukia for a Buneary through GTS O_o
> 
> I want more Legendaries~



Legendary trade (pardon the pun)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

I realized it's annoying not having Pokemon with a Fly all the time on your team....

I want to keep traveling up to Stark Mountain to get a Flame Body Pokemon, but it's hard~~


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

I just found out that you can transfer 6 pokes a day per GBA game...so that makes it 18 pokes a day for me...i'm a really happy panda now XD.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 27, 2007)

someone here wants a Carnivine?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually it's X...remember this is a DS not a ps2 controller



ahahahahaha so true X_D gomen XD


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

dam psychic E4 keeps killing my pokemon(huge bell and ala. are killing me right now)

but its only a matter of time before my pokes lv up enough


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> dam psychic E4 keeps killing my pokemon(huge bell and ala. are killing me right now)
> 
> but its only a matter of time before my pokes lv up enough



Yeah that alla wash a bich to kill his psychic would 1shot everything...i had more trouble with the 4th E4 than the champion actually  . What lvl is your team?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

OK where can i find the three legendy ugly aliens? I found one in a cave near snowy place. I need to find two more, and have to find TWO more pokemon after that


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OK where can i find the three legendy ugly aliens? I found one in a cave near snowy place. I need to find two more, and have to find TWO more pokemon after that



Look at the map and you'll see the 3 lakes and in each there'll be one of those creation pokes. Btw i'm haching your 2nd gen starters as we speak .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

OMGZ, i love ya 

Tell me when your ready, i'll keep on searching, thanks for the tip on the lakes. I have a egg at the moment, hopefully when it hatchs it's a pokemon i need.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah that alla wash a bich to kill his psychic would 1shot everything...i had more trouble with the 4th E4 than the champion actually  . What lvl is your team?




all are around 55

so im just going to keep lv up , unless someone wants to trade me a psychic killer


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Crunch = Death


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OMGZ, i love ya
> 
> Tell me when your ready, i'll keep on searching, thanks for the tip on the lakes. I have a egg at the moment, hopefully when it hatchs it's a pokemon i need.



OK all of em hached...cyndaquill has sunnyday flamethrower and firblast egg moves . Have you added my Fcode? If you have tell me and i'll get on asap. Oh and i hached 2 chikoritas , you want the bashful one or the hasty one?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Actually, E4's Bronzong was a pain until my Machamp beat it dry


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

need to ket me a crunch pokemon

anybody want to trade?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol bronzong was annoying, i never knew it could be that powerful XD

ala was ok, beat it with 1 fly X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Actually, E4's Bronzong was a pain until my Machamp beat it dry



I criticalled overheat on that mofo...like my only crit on the whole e4 run and one of the most needed ones .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> OK all of em hached...cyndaquill has sunnyday flamethrower and firblast egg moves . Have you added my Fcode? If you have tell me and i'll get on asap. Oh and i hached 2 chikoritas , you want the bashful one or the hasty one?



Ok i can go on now. I'll meet you there. Thanks again for trading, do you mind the pokemon i give you? There not the best...Also i'll take which ever chik is better.


*EDIT - Shit i gotta die in ellite four, brb. *


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ok i can go on now. I'll meet you there. Thanks again for trading, do you mind the pokemon i give you? There not the best...Also i'll take which ever chik is better.



Give me just whatever...it's not like i need anything other than a few legendaries anyway lol...and both chikoritas have allmost same stats so i'll just give you the one with the higher ones.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Give me just whatever...it's not like i need anything other than a few legendaries anyway lol...and both chikoritas have allmost same stats so i'll just give you the one with the higher ones.



Thanks, let me die in elite four real fast


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Give me just whatever...it's not like i need anything other than a few legendaries anyway lol...and both chikoritas have allmost same stats so i'll just give you the one with the higher ones.



please dreikoo, can u trade with me, not permament just trade back for the pkdex X_D

i need a erm... what havnt i seen yet?... pearl exclussives


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks, let me die in elite four real fast



I really don't knwo how you take losing ingame so not seriously lol. I have a pride thing of some sort...i've never lost an ingame battle since my yellow and i'd never just give up for a trade XD.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> please dreikoo, can u trade with me, not permament just trade back for the pkdex X_D
> 
> i need a erm... what havnt i seen yet?... pearl exclussives



What do you want me to trade you? And why do you wanna see it for the pokedex? You only need to see the pokemon for the pal park not actually cach em.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol i knw XD why does every1 tell me this XD
i think no gets what i mean wen i say trade back lol

i just mean, say, i trade u w/e then u trade me w/e, then with in that trade, i return the traded poke, its just to register em in the pkdex XD its not exactly a trade, more like exchanging poke info XD

or basically.... like what we did wen i evoled my machoke X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i knw XD why does every1 tell me this XD
> i think no gets what i mean wen i say trade back lol
> 
> i just mean, say, i trade u w/e then u trade me w/e, then with in that trade, i return the traded poke, its just to register em in the pkdex XD its not exactly a trade, more like exchanging poke info XD



Yes , i understand that. Name the name of the pokemon you want to trade back  and forth with me so i can know if i have it to trade it to you.

Also pearl exclusives are able to be seen by fighting the ingame trainers and i doubt i even caught any of em to be able to trade to you because i only needed to see em to get into pal park and i don't care much about weak pokes atm.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

ok, gimme a sec im gonna check my dex


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Crazy you stuck or something?I've been on wifi waiting for a trade for 10 minutes and I could be haching my bagons now....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

i need to see the two legendaries X_D
the two except for mesprit

ill b in the wifi room


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I really don't knwo how you take losing ingame so not seriously lol. I have a pride thing of some sort...i've never lost an ingame battle since my yellow and i'd never just give up for a trade XD.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want me to trade you? And why do you wanna see it for the pokedex? You only need to see the pokemon for the pal park not actually cach em.



Eh it's no biggie, i can take a lost, still get XP 

By any chance you got pokemon number 114 and 115? Sorry dunno who they are cause i never seen em, i need to just see em  

Anyway going on trading thing in 2 minutes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i need to see the two legendaries X_D
> the two except for mesprit
> 
> ill b in the wifi room



Then go to their lakes. Even if you die you still see em and they don't dissapear. You don't need me to do that lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol X_D dreikoo, i was trying to exit X_DDDDD

will they still b there if i die?

omg! my starbrava wth XDDD staraptor XDDDDDD give it back XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok i'm on but don't see you. Do  you see me?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope...i'll recheck your Fcode you do the same.

edti: Lol dragon i confused you with crazy that's why i was trying to give you that chikorita .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah just checked, got your right.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah got yours too , i'm goint on right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm suppose to be downstairs and the middle guy right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Downstairs on a pokecenter and either of the 2 ladys , i'm on right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Weird i'm here, but i don't see you 

EDIT - A IDIOT I am, this is my friends code 
0215 7271 0380

SORRY bout that.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2007)

What level was your team when you took on 4, DD?

I can't even beat the E4 in Fire Red. xD


Kira, did you get Cyndaquil transferred over yet?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Weird i'm here, but i don't see you
> 
> EDIT - IDIOT i am, this is my friends code
> 0215 7271 0380
> ...



Lol... ...wait a bit and i'm there .




Krag said:


> What level was your team when you took on 4, DD?
> 
> I can't even beat the E4 in Fire Red. xD
> 
> ...



I was in the 40s and 1 lvl 50. Didn't lose 1 time in the entire E4 or the whole game for that matter
.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol sorry bout that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Just finished my Pal Park Captures for today.

*Fire Red:*

Nidoran (male)
Nidoran (female)
Lapras
Tangela
Growlithe
Hitmonlee

*Leaf Green:*

Espeon
Ditto
Charizard
Blastoise
Typlosion
Ferligator

*starts breeding more babies* 



Krag said:


> Kira, did you get Cyndaquil transferred over yet?


Yeah I did (Typlosion).

I'm going to breed a few eggs today.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Man i keep getting disconnected...weird.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds good, just give me a PM when your done.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

The stupid thing shows an error screen. Have you had the same problem with other wifi stuff you did? This is the first time i see it and i traded with dragon 5 minutes ago so i doubt the problem is from me...



Atlast we did it  .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Nope never had a  problem but it seems to work now, that was weird.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Enjoy your pokes and train em good so we can battle .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

I wanna thank you again Dreik 

The last pokemon in your party, do you have his stage before him? I need to just see him for my pokedex.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone here want to do Underground? I want to try to get a Skull Fossil that has Cranidos in it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I wanna thank you again Dreik
> 
> The last pokemon in your party, do you have his stage before him? I need to just see him for my pokedex.



Yes , that's what haches from that egg you get from the iron islang guy. I think that was the egg you had in your party , no?



Krag said:


> Anyone here want to do Underground? I want to try to get a Skull Fossil that has Cranidos in it.



I'm farily sure this can't be done over wifi , only with someone near you.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

crap >< i cant trade poke with HMs, and i cant even remember where the move deleter is in emerald 8(

do u knw Drie?

once i manage to get 6 pokes, wanna battle? ive never battled any1 b4 X_D

EDIT: lol nvmd found him XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> crap >< i cant trade poke with HMs, and i cant even remember where the move deleter is in emerald 8(
> 
> do u knw Drie?
> 
> ...



Sure i'll battle ya. And the deleter is "i think" in the town with the big mall in a house at the right side of the mall.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

I caught a shiny Chingling....O_o

That's two shinies in just two days!..and before I had 0 in all my past Pokemon games....<<

I'm up for a batle too I guess~
I only managed to get some pre-evos for DP from Sapphire 

My Probopass sounds like Godzilla


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Wanna batlte now? I got a few new things to show ya


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Wanna batlte now? I got a few new things to show ya



Ummm okay...  (I will die)...

Singles~~


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol jus a sec, just found the deleter XD
and i need to catch em too X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll get on in 1-2 min.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

ossu! got my pokes!
im ready wen u are ^^... to lose that is X_D


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

i did it, beat the e4 and the champ

it was crazy

were both down to our last pokemon, and istead of ice beam, she uses mirrior coat, so i used roar of time, and won, if she used ice beam, i would of lost'

im happy


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2007)

...you were in a Sudden Death with an NPC?

Man, are you going to have a tough time during the tournament.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...you were in a Sudden Death with an NPC?
> 
> Man, are you going to have a tough time during the tournament.




well useing lv 50 against the champ at 60's, i think i will be fine, thank you


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Please someone tell me the pokemon number 114 on the sinnoh dex, i can't find this damn pokemon, seen 149 too


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

That....was...one...epic...battle.


(btw i'm not retarded my metagross had an iron ball so i used quake on skarm but for some rerason it didn't work...)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

114 is Unown, get it Solaceon ruins east of the town

@Dreiko
I'm actually satisfied with my team 
You had both Ttar and Metagross so I mean....<<

yes it was epic...the music also makes it feel more epic


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> 114 is Unown, get it Solaceon ruins east of the town
> 
> @Dreiko
> I'm actually satisfied with my team
> You had both Ttar and Metagross so I mean....<<



Ya but they both had random and very few EVs lol. I mean any faster poke would be better than tyranytar i just sent him for fun...even infernape being faster than luxray would be better lol. And if that stupid iron ball had worked skarm wouldn't be alive for so long either...



@Ddragon

You still here? I can battle ya now.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> 114 is Unown, get it Solaceon ruins east of the town
> 
> @Dreiko
> I'm actually satisfied with my team
> ...



Thank You THANK YOU THANK YOU!Thank You THANK YOU THANK YOU!Thank You THANK YOU THANK YOU!Thank You THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

were or what are these pokemons

45
46
114
134
135
136


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

hey dreikoo, im ready wen u are ^^

waaaa my hearts pounding im so scared Y_Y

btw is it free battle or lvl 100 single?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Going on now .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

yay im prepared to die X_D *so nervous!*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

In case people are wondering for future references:

Sinnoh Dex Pokemon Locations:
PART 1 (1 - 89)


*Spoiler*: __ 



/ POKEMON LOCATIONS \_______________________________________________________
|Dex #| Name       | Location                                                |
 >----+------------+--------------------------------------------------------<
| 001 | Turtwig    | Eterna Gym, Gym Leader Natane.                          |
| 002 | Grotle     | Route 210 (Foggy Area), Ace Trainer.                    |
| 003 | Torterra   | Victory Road, Ace Trainer.                              |
| 004 | Chimchar   | Route 207, Youngster.                                   |
| 005 | Monferno   | Route 215, Ace Trianer.                                 |
| 006 | Infernape  | Pokemon League, Elite Four Flint.                       |
| 007 | Piplup     | Route 205, Picnicker.                                   |
| 008 | Prinplup   | Route 212 (Rainy Area), Pokemon Ranger.                 |
| 009 | Empoleon   | Victory Road, Expert.                                   |
| 010 | Starly     | Route 201.                                              |
| 011 | Staravia   | Cycling Road, Cyclist.                                  |
| 012 | Staraptor  | Victory Road, Birdkeeper.                               |
| 013 | Bidoof     | Route 201.                                              |
| 014 | Bibarel    | Route 208; Route 213, Swimmer.                          |
| 015 | Kricketot  | Route 203, Youngster.                                   |
| 016 | Kricketune | Route 214.                                              |
| 017 | Shinx      | Route 202, Youngster.                                   |
| 018 | Luxio      | Route 212, Rich Boy.                                    |
| 019 | Luxray     | Sunyshore Gym, Leader Volkner.                          |
| 020 | Abra       | Jubilife City, School Boy.                              |
| 021 | Kadabra    | Galactic Eterna Building, Scientist.                    |
| 022 | Alakazam   | Victory Road, Psychic.                                  |
| 023 | Magikarp   | Route 204, Youngster.                                   |
| 024 | Gyarados   | Route 215, Ace Trainer.                                 |
| 025 | Budew      | Route 204, Lass.                                        |
| 026 | Roselia    | Route 208, Aroma Lady.                                  |
| 027 | Roserade   | Pokemon League, Champion Cynthia.                       |
| 028 | Zubat      | Route 203, Youngster.                                   |
| 029 | Golbat     | Route 210 (Foggy Area), Ninja Boy.                      |
| 030 | Crobat     | Mt. Coronet, Galactic Boss Cyrus.                       |
| 031 | Geodude    | Oreburgh Mine, Worker.                                  |
| 032 | Graveler   | Iron Island, Worker.                                    |
| 033 | Golem      | Victory Road, Expert.                                   |
| 034 | Onix       | Oreburgh Mine, Worker.                                  |
| 035 | Steelix    | Canalave Gym, Leader Byron.                             |
| 036 | Cranidos   | Oreburgh Gym, Leader Roark.                             |
| 037 | Rampardos  | Victory Road, Ace Trainer.                              |
| 038 | Shieldon   | Route 215, Ruin Maniac.                                 |
| 039 | Bastiodon  | Canalave Gym, Leader Byron.                             |
| 040 | Machop     | Route 203, Youngster.                                   |
| 041 | Machoke    | Veilstone Gym, Leader Maylene.                          |
| 042 | Machamp    | Victory Road, Black Belt.                               |
| 043 | Psyduck    | Oreburgh Gate, Picnicker.                               |
| 044 | Golduck    | Route 216, Ace Trainer.                                 |
| 045 | Burmy      | Eterna Forest, Bug Catcher.                             |
| 046 | Wormadam   | Route 214, Beauty.                                      |
| 047 | Mothim     | Route 210 (Foggy Area), Ace Trainer.                    |
| 048 | Wurmple    | Jubilife City, Galactic Grunt.                          |
| 049 | Silcoon    | Floaroma Flower Garden, Galactic Grunt.                 |
| 050 | Beautifly  | Eterna Forest, Bug Catcher.                             |
| 051 | Cascoon    | Valley Windworks, Galactic Grunt.                       |
| 052 | Dustox     | Eterna Forest, Bug Catcher.                             |
| 053 | Combee     | Route 208, Aroma Lady.                                  |
| 054 | Vespiqueen | Pokemon League, Elite Four Aaron.                       |
| 055 | Pachirisu  | Route 204, Twins.                                       |
| 056 | Buizel     | Lost Tower, Belle and Pa.                               |
| 057 | Floatzel   | Pastoria Gym, Leader Wake.                              |
| 058 | Cherubi    | Route 204, Aroma Lady.                                  |
| 059 | Cherrim    | Route 221, Ace Trainer.                                 |
| 060 | Shellos    | Lost Tower, Youngster.                                  |
| 061 | Gastrodon  | Route 222, Sailor.                                      |
| 062 | Heracross  | Canalave City, Pokemon Trainer Rival.                   |
| 063 | Aipom      | Route 210, Farmer.                                      |
| 064 | Ambipom    | Route 216, Ace Trainer.                                 |
| 065 | Drifloon   | Valley Windworks on Fridays; or Trainer in Hearthome Gym|
| 066 | Drifblim   | Hearthome Gym, Leader Fantina.                          |
| 067 | Buneary    | Route 212, Rich Girl.                                   |
| 068 | Lopunny    | Route 216, Ace Trainer.                                 |
| 069 | Gastly     | Route 214, Psychic.                                     |
| 070 | Haunter    | Victory Road, Psychic.                                  |
| 071 | Gengar     | Hearthome Gym, Leader Fantina.                          |
| 072 | Misdreavus | Lost Tower, Young Couple.                               |
| 073 | Mismagius  | Hearthome Gym, Leader Fantina.                          |
| 074 | Murkrow    | Lost Tower, Young Couple.                               |
| 075 | Honchkrow  | Mt. Coronet, Galactic Boss Cyrus.                       |
| 076 | Glameow    | Valley Windworks, Galactic Grunt.                       |
| 077 | Purugly    | Valley Windworks, Commander Mars.                       |
| 078 | Goldeen    | Route 205, Fisherman.                                   |
| 079 | Seaking    | Route 217, Ace Trainer.                                 |
| 080 | Barboach   | Route 212, Fisherman.                                   |
| 081 | Whiscash   | Victory Road, Double Team.                              |
| 082 | Chingling  | Victory Road, Psychic.                                  |
| 083 | Chimecho   | Victory Road, Psychic.                                  |
| 084 | Stunky     | Lost Tower, Youngster.                                  |
| 085 | Skuntank   | Galactic Eterna Building, Commander Jupiter.            |
| 086 | Meditite   | Eterna Forest, Psychic.                                 |
| 087 | Medicham   | Snowpoint Gym, Leader Candice.                          |
| 088 | Bronzor    | Route 207, Hiker.                                       |
| 089 | Bronzong   | Pokemon League, Elite Four Lucian.                      |


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

In case people are wondering for future references:

Sinnoh Dex Pokemon Locations:
PART 2 (90 - 150)


*Spoiler*: __ 




| 090 | Ponyta     | Route 205, Camper.                                      |
| 091 | Rapidash   | Victory Road, Ace Trainer.                              |
| 092 | Bonsly     | Route 208, Artist.                                      |
| 093 | Sudowoodo  | Route 210, Collector.                                   |
| 094 | Mime Jr.   | Route 208, Artist.                                      |
| 095 | Mr. Mime   | Route 210, Collector.                                   |
| 096 | Happiny    | Route 210, Pokemon Breeder.                             |
| 097 | Chansey    | Route 209 and Route 210 (wild).                         |
| 098 | Blissey    | Victory Road, Ace Trainer.                              |
| 099 | Cleffa     | Route 209, Pokemon Breeder.                             |
| 100 | Clefairy   | Route 210, Twins.                                       |
| 101 | Clefable   | Victory Road, Ace Trainer.                              |
| 102 | Chatot     | Route 212, Gentleman.                                   |
| 103 | Pichu      | Route 209, Pokemon Breeder.                             |
| 104 | Pikachu    | Route 209, Poke Kid.                                    |
| 105 | Raichu     | Route 210 (Foggy Area), Double Team.                    |
| 106 | Hoothoot   | Route 211 (West), Birdkeeper.                           |
| 107 | Noctowl    | Route 210 (Foggy Area), Birdkeeper.                     |
| 108 | Spiritomb  | Pokemon League, Champion Cynthia.                       |
| 109 | Gible      | Victory Road, Dragon Tamer.                             |
| 110 | Gabite     | Victory Road, Dragon Tamer.                             |
| 111 | Garchomp   | Pokemon League, Champion Cynthia.                       |
| 112 | Munchlax   | Found by using Honey on trees.                          |
| 113 | Snorlax    | Pokemon League, Pokemon Trainer Rival.                  |
| 114 | Unown      | Solaceon Ruins (wild).                                  |
| 115 | Riolu      | Iron Island. See section 7.7. of the Walkthrough.       |
| 116 | Lucario    | Veilstone Gym, Leader Maylene.                          |
| 117 | Wooper     | Valor Lakefront, Schoolboy.                             |
| 118 | Quagsire   | Pastoria Gym, Leader Wake.                              |
| 119 | Wingull    | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 120 | Pelipper   | Route 217, Ace Trainer.                                 |
| 121 | Girafarig  | Route 210, Framer.                                      |
| 122 | Hippopotas | Route 217, Ace Trainer.                                 |
| 123 | Hippowdon  | Pokemon League, Elite Four Bertha.                      |
| 124 | Azurill    | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 125 | Marill     | Route 212 (Rainy Area), Pokemon Ranger.                 |
| 126 | Azumarill  | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 127 | Skorupi    | Route 210, Ninja Boy.                                   |
| 128 | Drapion    | Pokemon League, Elite Four Aaron.                       |
| 129 | Croagunk   | Route 215, Black Belt.                                  |
| 130 | Toxicroak  | Lake Valor, Commander Saturn.                           |
| 131 | Carnivine  | Victory Road, Ace Trainer.                              |
| 132 | Remoraid   | Route 213, Fisherman.                                   |
| 133 | Octillery  | Sunyshore City, Leader Volkner.                         |
| 134 | Finneon    | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 135 | Lumineon   | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 136 | Tentacool  | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 137 | Tentacruel | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 138 | Feebas     | Route 222, Sailor.                                      |
| 139 | Milotic    | Pokemon League, Champion Cynthia.                       |
| 140 | Mantyke    | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 141 | Mantine    | Route 223, Swimmer.                                     |
| 142 | Snover     | Snowpoint Gym, Leader Candice.                          |
| 143 | Abomasnow  | Snowpoint Gym, Leader Candice.                          |
| 144 | Sneasel    | Snowpoint Gym, Leader Candice.                          |
| 145 | Weavile    | Mt. Coronet, Galactic Boss Cyrus.                       |
| 146 | Uxie       | Lake Acuity.                                            |
| 147 | Mesprit    | Can see it in Lake Verity; catch it at random Route.    |
| 148 | Azelf      | Lake Valor.                                             |
| 149 | Dialga     | Mt. Coronet (Diamond); see in Celestic Town (Pearl).    |
| 150 | Palkia     | Mt. Coronet (Pearl); see in Celestic Town (Diamond).   |


----------



## FFLN (Apr 27, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Hey guys, anyone here caught a Scorpi? That pokemon is hard to find :|



I've captured 3 of them. I have 2 now after putting one up for trade on the GTC... or I should after I check my game.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

omg lol, that was good X_D
i dunno why the hell i used heracross with megahorn lol, i was thinking ghost=psychic XD


cool, well done XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

That was fun  *adds one more name to the list of lukario haters*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol how was lukario that fast oO....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

yoshitsune XD can i battle u?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol how was lukario that fast oO....



All lukario are...and his Sattakc is about 60 points higher than his speed too lol. (that blue blast move was a special fighting move so it got STAB and a boost from his crazy Sattack)

On that gengar...it knew psychic but now sludge bomb is a special attack and since it gets STAB i replaced psychic with it. His moves are thunder shadow ball sludge bomb and the move you must hate the most and know what it is


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

haha i have a gengar with thesame move pol as urs, but i only use it with double battles XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2007)

So I just beat the Elite 4 and Champion.

Entered with the following:

Empoleon lvl. 60
Infernape lvl 60
Staraptor lvl 59
Dialga lvl 47 (not trained at all)

Needless to say, with those levels, Cynthia proved to be quite the opponent. My Empoleon lacks any ice attacks so Staraptor was my best shot. Had to use at least 3 revives and 10 Hyper Potions against her. 

I'm glad the League was so much harder in D/P, though. Always thought the previous ones were too easy.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

i wanna try breding a lucario now 8)
but i got a happiney DX

dreikoo, u got ne riolus?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 27, 2007)

I so far have easy time wit D\P. I mean I remember Emerald that I had problems with Norman and his annoying Slaking, even Lisa and Tate can be a pain, but so far I haven't struggled, especially against Wake.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I so far have easy time wit D\P. I mean I remember Emerald that I had problems with Norman and his annoying Slaking, even Lisa and Tate can be a pain, but so far I haven't struggled, especially against Wake.


You're probably over preparing.

R/S/E was by far the least challenging, imo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i wanna try breding a lucario now 8)
> but i got a happiney DX
> 
> dreikoo, u got ne riolus?



You can get your own after an event in iron island.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

ah cooooooooool 8_D


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 27, 2007)

Need five more Poke's to complete the Pokedex. 

Unknown
The Three Psychic Legends
And Palkia 

Should have the national dex within the hour. Then I can start building my competitive team


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You can get your own after an event in iron island.



You wanna have a quick battle? Wanna see how i do against my first online oppeant


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

^ i wanna hav a go xD, i got nuthin to do xD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ i wanna hav a go xD, i got nuthin to do xD



Ok no problem, adding your code now, mine is in the sig.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Drago I can battle you if you want 

sorry about that, I was cooking and doing laundry ;l


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

OK fight him crazy and then you can face me 

edit: or he can fight yoshi and we can fight for the first time...whichever is fine lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

kool i added u a while ago xD
ok, im prpared to lose XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> kool i added u a while ago xD
> ok, im prpared to lose XD



Doubtful, im not very good at poke 
Edit - *Ok on now*

@Dreik - Okes


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

oki im just waiting in the wifi room 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

OK goin on now. 

edit: free mode leaves pokemon at their current lvls crazy so join my 100


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

wait
whos fighting who?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Im gonna be battling my brother thru wifi, so afterwards anyone can battle me


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm fighting crazy and you guys are fighting together.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Y_Y... ok. ill be waiting Y_Y


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Crazy free style leaves pokemon at thier current lvls and that way won't be equal so join the 100 i have open below ok? lol


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry man was on the phone. lets do this.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

yoshi at pal park, we shall battle after


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

yoshitsune's battling his/er brother right now, i was his/er next opponent X_D, but if shes still on and u managed to obtain pokes, i can battle u if u want X_D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

> his/er



I give off the impression of being a girl?.....O_o

I am free now, let's battle  teehee, wink wink


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 27, 2007)

I finally caught Dialga.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

allmost done


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

haha good battle dreikoo, as you can see i know shit about types of pokemon so when you owned me with that one guy i couldn't figure out his weakness  Good battle though 

Anyone else wanna battle, Dreikoo beats me easy now


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Wanna do a double one too crazy?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Join my invitation Dragon, singles


----------



## mew42003 (Apr 27, 2007)

im stuck at the elite 4... i run outta PP too soon. i got diamond, and ill put my fc in my sig in a min


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I give off the impression of being a girl?.....O_o
> 
> I am free now, let's battle  teehee, wink wink



lol X_D gomen ahaha, its ur name i guess it sounds like 'shizuna' ahahaha
anwyay im on now 8) just waiting ^^

EDIT:


> Join my invitation Dragon, singles


ack oO 50?


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

who wants to battle...No Holds Bared..Anything goes lv 50


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah...i'm beginning to think i'm somehow better at double battles than single ones lol...and i didn't send out metagross this time either


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Wanna do a double one too crazy?



God you fucking owned me this time.


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking for:
Ditto
Turtwig
Piplup

Thats it.
If I get the Ditto first Ill be happy to trade baby Chimchar's for the others.

Pearl FC: 5326 7421 8959


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> God you fucking owned me this time.



You used 2 electric types...i'd kick luxray out cause your raichiu was REALLY fast and had nice power too. Maybe a psychic or fighting type...my steel types walled you alot and my poison type too (crobat) so maybe if you could counter em....btw isn't crobat cool? It has like 350 speed , the perfect support for a strong attacker


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

XD u and ur little tekkanin XD good game, i need to trade in my other pokes XD


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

some one fight me


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You used 2 electrit types...i'd kick luxray out cause yoru raichiu was REALLY fast and had nice power too. Maybe a psychic or fighting type...my steel types walled you alot.



Yeah well Luxray was my only othere "Strong pokemon" That's why i gotta work on my firered, get me some pokemon. Also i didn't know we were using legendaries i took dickhead *Palkia* out  But yeah that fucking crobat, never again will i say there useless


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

ill fight u countach
or crazy
w/e XD

EDIT: oh shite


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> XD u and ur little tekkanin XD good game, i need to trade in my other pokes XD



Your Gardevoir was evil...I seriously thought you'd sweep my whole team with it...then I made a comeback


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach Ill fight you.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

sorry im gonna type cos my mic's crap xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Your Gardevoir was evil...I seriously thought you'd sweep my whole team with it...then I made a comeback



Was it that strong...? My lukario basicly swept the floor with it XD. The poor thing never got 1 attack in lmao.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

fighting dd right now


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking for a battle please. Havent done it yet and you will probably kill me.

Pearl FC: 5326 7421 8959


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Was it that strong...? My lukario basicly swept the floor with it XD. The poor thing never got 1 attack in lmao.



I can't wait till later to trade my other LGs 

I might battle someone in 10 mins or so~


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

@crazy: lol im just gonna type cos my mic's not good, kinda static oO

OMG ZAPDOS!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Was it that strong...? My lukario basicly swept the floor with it XD. The poor thing never got 1 attack in lmao.



What's crobat's weakness? I suck at what beats what but i need to know


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I can't wait till later to trade my other LGs
> 
> I might battle someone in 10 mins or so~



Wanna do a double battle with me? I promist no Ttar and gross on the same team .



> What's crobat's weakness? I suck at what beats what but i need to know



Heh i sorta knew all that type shit from the red days XD.

 Let's see...it's poison/flying so it's weak to electric psychic ice rock attacks is immune to ground attacks and resists poison and doubly resists grass and bug attacks.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

wait till you see the rest


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

waaaaaaa Y_Y a rayquaza 8(
i dont have a single legendary in my team X_D


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

good god X_D deoxys 8(
thats so not fair X____D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Wanna do a double battle with me? I promist no Ttar and gross on the same team .



Maybe a little later


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 27, 2007)

Well working on my Pokemon to 30 for the next gym.  I am slow,  I'm gonna have to find these 100 vocab words, get this brochure printed at Kinkos, research these careers, too much stuff, but it's life x.x


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol dragon good thign i didn't use my legendary team on ya XD. (modest mew2 with maxed Sattack EVs ring a bell XD)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol i never knew ur aloud legendaries 8(
if some1 sed i cudve used some X_D

@count: ahaha good game, u cudve won if u knew whats weak agains wat

its curretly 11.45 pm, ill wait till 12 to get some more pokes. so i wanna try some legendaries XD


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

good job 

i dident want to kill you with rayquesa, because i felt guilty

but kudos for winning


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey guys, how can you change the lvl of the pokemon so it'll be even? I mean I don't want to battle somone here with lvl 50 pokes especially if I only have lvl 35 pokes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Hey guys, how can you change the lvl of the pokemon so it'll be even? I mean I don't want to battle somone here with lvl 50 pokes especially if I only have lvl 35 pokes.


The game automaticaly does it so your pokes will be elevated to the level of the "rules" you set for the battle , you wanna battle with me? I wanna face a new face (pun intended  )


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

@ count: lol i was dreading since i saw zapdos 8O i was so afraid my little espeon wont stand a chance XDDDDD and then u threw out rayquaza i was like omgwtfbbq!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol dragon good thign i didn't use my legendary team on ya XD. (modest mew2 with maxed Sattack EVs ring a bell XD)



lol too ebil XD
i cant remem my legendaries stats, but i love kyogre+latios combo in double battles XD

hey countach, wanna reamatch in 15? once i manage to obtain some of my legendaries X_____D


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

sure...just post when you are ready, limit it to three though


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol too ebil XD
> i cant remem my legendaries stats, but i love kyogre+latios combo in double battles XD
> 
> hey countach, wanna reamatch in 15? once i manage to obtain some of my legendaries X_____D



Kyogre and raikou >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>kyogre and latios.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

I wouldn't want to do any Legendary battles...seeing as how I don't really train my legendaries


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

its fun though


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Kyogre and raikou >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>kyogre and latios.



for speed yeah i guess. but my raikou is only lvl 60 i ithink X_D

its good that they changed the physical and spattk, its also annoying cos i have to reform my strategy with it and some good moved are only in TMs  Y_Y


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2007)

Just got it an hour ago. Leveling up as I type.

Chimchar is 12
Starly is 10
Shinx is 10


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

I like some of em...i mean i'm not some noob who uses only legendaries (i hope i've proven that  ) but i do like em equally as other pokes and i don't think they should be shunned just cause they're that strong. They're to be used once in a while for fun with other people who also like using em  .



> for speed yeah i guess. but my raikou is only lvl 60 i ithink X_D



Actually it's good for having raikou have 100% accuracy with his thunder and basicly 1shot most pokemon...my latios is much faster than my raikou btw lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually it's good for having raikou have 100% accuracy with his thunder and basicly 1shot most pokemon...my latios is much faster than my raikou btw lol.



lol then there u go, thats my strategy, but i use latios XD cos its got very good spcatk and speed XD


EDIT: ok, so its 5 past 12, ill try if i can get some more pokes

ok... maybe not oO... it says i need to wait till tomorrow 8( ah well maybe tomorrow then, Count?


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

im ready now, no lengendayrs

anybody?

yoshi, kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Got my two new Eevee evolutions:

Glaceon
Leafeon





Countach said:


> im ready now, no lengendayrs
> 
> anybody?



Sure, I'm up for a battle.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

dinner time, be back in a few


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol dragon good thign i didn't use my legendary team on ya XD. (modest mew2 with maxed Sattack EVs ring a bell XD)



Wow you go as hardcore as to get all that Sattck EV? O_O I normally just use some vitamins xD My legendary team even though powerfull it has some mayor problems like no proper EV distribution and I forgot to use vitamins (Actually by that time I dint know what EV where) Ima get owned when I try battling you...no anyone here


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

ok kira lets go


----------



## erode (Apr 27, 2007)

*Battle*

If anyone has spare time, I'd love to battle someone with my new team that I just got finished preparing. My FC is 1160 6238 9490 and my trainer's name is Lulu.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2007)

Chimchar and Starly just evolved


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Kira: can u infect me with ur pokerus X____D
ive been asking for a while lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Wow you go as hardcore as to get all that Sattck EV? O_O I normally just use some vitamins xD My legendary team even though powerfull it has some mayor problems like no proper EV distribution and I forgot to use vitamins (Actually by that time I dint know what EV where) Ima get owned when I try battling you...no anyone here



Well...with a few exp.shares and macho brace fully EVing 4 main pokes took me less than 3 hours and if you're building your ultiamte team that you'll be willing to face the entire world with i belive it's mandatory to buff up their stats as much as possible. Oh and i was lucky cause the 1st time i tried to cach mew2 he had modest nature 

And don't worry you still haven't got the game you can still learn pokestuff. I started studying all thaty EV stuff a few months ago when i came back to pokemon since i finished ruby back in 2003 and i didn't much touch pokemon after pokemon colosseum but i still have all my old games and i replayed my LG (after transfering all it's stuff in ruby ofcourse) to get back to the game i found out that EVing is no big deal


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol just hatched my rioulu, it was rash, and a female too! ahaha,

hey dreikoo, where did u go to EV trainon spc atk? and is the macho brace also here in D/P? cos i have it in emerald


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol just hatched my rioulu, it was rash, and a female too! ahaha,
> 
> hey dreikoo, where did u go to EV trainon spc atk? and is the macho brace also here in D/P? cos i have it in emerald



I ev'd Sattack on ruby off of spinda in route 113 i think...and i dunno about macho brace but i had my mewtwo hold one when i transfered him in pearl.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

oh no, lol ur riolu i mean oO... where did u EV train it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> ok kira lets go




Damn..I was winning and my modem decided to rest itself


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

its ok, dam that tyanatar

Dreikoo lets go


----------



## mew42003 (Apr 27, 2007)

i'll battle some1 my fc is in my sig


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh no, lol ur riolu i mean oO... where did u EV train it?



Uhh...that was my ingame rukario i used to beat the elite 4 so i didn't EV it lol....it's not that strong statwise , it just has many types of attacks so it can do decent damage to alot of pokes and has decent attack and speed but both barely brake 250-300 at lvl 100.

Wanna battle count?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

@kira- r u ingoring me 8_(


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

I am back ~ but I still need to wait a while until I can transfer more LGs...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Uhh...that was my ingame rukario i used to beat the elite 4 so i didn't EV it lol....it's not that strong statwise , it just has many types of attacks so it can do decent damage to alot of pokes and has decent attack and speed but both barely brake 250-300 at lvl 100.
> 
> Wanna battle count?



ah ok gotcha. guess ill have to fins some place 8)

haha im glad it starts at lvl1 now XD


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Wanna battle count?


yes, yes i do


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> yes, yes i do



Ok i'm on right now.

edti: wait a sec my wifi has no signal i'll go fix that.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

ok, im in.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Stupid thing won't connect and all it's lines are not green...


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

try turning it off and on


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

I tested it and it showed it works so i hope it will connect. I'm in but you turn off Vchat cause i got thew TV on lol


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

i see u, jion my game


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone want to battle me? O__O


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

KIRAAAAAAA DDDDDDDX did u read my posts OO' 8_(

i dont mind battling either X_D but ill lose


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Anyone want to battle me? O__O



Yeah just battle Dragon, I'll face you later tonight


----------



## erode (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll battle someone if they're free right now.
FC is 1160 6238 9490 and my trainers name is Lulu.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> KIRAAAAAAA DDDDDDDX did u read my posts OO' 8_(
> 
> i dont mind battling either X_D but ill lose



Yeah, but I need to get a few of my team mates (who have it) from Leaf Green first.  

Just got a Palkia for a baby Chimchar I hatched 



erode said:


> I'll battle someone if they're free right now.
> FC is 1160 6238 9490 and my trainers name is Lulu.



Sure thing. Just let me add you to my Pal pad


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

lol, ok, can i trade a poke with a pokerus too?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

@erode

are your Pokemon from the older gens (ie, your "good" team?). Else, Kira will murder you...<<


----------



## erode (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, I don't have many older gen pokemon but it is my good team if that means anything. All the same, I'd like to see how good Kira is anyways.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone here know what level Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf are when you try to catch them? I heard it takes a very long time to get them.
I think I'm at the point of the game where I can catch them now.(Just freed them from Galactic HQ)


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

that was really gay


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Good battle...i see you got a cool lukario too .



Krag said:


> Anyone here know what level Uxie, Mesprit, and Azelf are when you try to catch them? I heard it takes a very long time to get them.
> I think I'm at the point of the game where I can catch them now.(Just freed them from Galactic HQ)



They're 50 and i caught 2 of em in about 20 minutes. The 3rd i haven't tried yet so i don't know how hard it is.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

you were beat, then you had to go and use a lengendary

next time no lengendarys or tell me you are useing them


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anyon want to battle with me?

We will have to do it fast because my batteries about dead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

erode said:


> Well, I don't have many older gen pokemon but it is my good team if that means anything. All the same, I'd like to see how good Kira is anyways.



I'm ready whenever you are 

and this isn't my best team, but it's what I've gotten so far from my leaf green game v_v


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

i'll battle you azuken


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> you were beat, then you had to go and use a lengendary
> 
> next time no lengendarys or tell me you are useing them



Well...to be fair , if i wanted to use a legendary i'd have sent him long long ago and you woulnd't be much of a challenge at all...i saved him for last so it would be fair. 

Don't honestly tell me that that 45% HPd Dragonite would survive any poke he didn't completely own typewise and statwise in place of that palkia.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

> Does anyon want to battle with me?
> 
> We will have to do it fast because my batteries about dead



ill do it 8)

at kira: ur ignoring me again Y_Y.... i wanted to battle you D_X


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anyone know where, in the Safari Zone, is Skorupi suppost to be?


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok yoshi Hurry now!

im going in yoshi

invitation open.


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...to be fair , if i wanted to use a legendary i'd have sent him long long ago and you woulnd't be much of a challenge at all...i saved him for last so it would be fair.
> 
> Don't honestly tell me that that 45% HPd Dragonite would survive any poke he didn't completely own typewise and statwise in place of that palkia.



dragonite was in the drivers seat, i just wish the battle wasent ruined like that, it was one for the ages


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> you were beat, then you had to go and use a lengendary
> 
> next time no lengendarys or tell me you are useing them



Eh langendaries aren't that great, it's one of the only pokemon i could take out on dreiko's team


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Im going to get pwn'd. My guys are only lvl 31's.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

no voice chat....<<


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

mtf, you want to battle?


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

He is raping me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> dragonite was in the drivers seat, i just wish the battle wasent ruined like that, it was one for the ages



You really belive that he would have survived a poke with full hp while he was at 45% with a sandstorm going on? He's not the fastest poke ever so you can't claim that he'd 1shot the opponent before getting hit and chances are he'd have lost ...it's just more likelly than to have won...not that him winning was impossible but it wasn't as likelly as him losing.

 And again it's not like i sent palkia after the first pokemon fainted...if i had then you'd have grounds to complain but i don't see how it affected the battle that much.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Humm sure. Just give me a minute need to start up my game. No langends please


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, ok, can i trade a poke with a pokerus too?


I didn't get what you're asking...



Dynamic Dragon said:


> ill do it 8)
> 
> at kira: ur ignoring me again Y_Y.... i wanted to battle you D_X



No, the thread is going too fast and I lost site of your post. 



crazymtf said:


> Eh langendaries aren't that great, it's one of the only pokemon i could take out on dreiko's team



Then you wouldn't mind battling me and my 1 tiny legendary?


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

SCREW BATON PASS!!!!


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You really belive that he whould have survived a poke with full hp while he was at 45% with a sandstorm going on? He's not the fastest poke ever so you can't claim that he'd 1shot the opponent before getting hit and chances are he'd have lost ...it's just more likelly than to have won...not that him winning was impossible but it wasn't as likelly as him losing.



only time will tell my friend, nice use of fly though with crobat


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Humm sure. Just give me a minute need to start up my game. No langends please



sounds good


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Your DS died or something?....

Next time tell me what team you're using so I can use my Sinnoh team instead ...sorry


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok coun i'm ready. 

@Kira - I meant dickhead *Pilkia* not all legends


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

No problem, you still would have beat me, and yeah, my DS died. .

I cant wait till I get the pal park.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I didn't get what you're asking...


*- lol i was asking for one of ur pokemon with pokerus, doesnt have to be anything special, just infected ^^'*



> No, the thread is going too fast and I lost site of your post.


*- X_D ok, so can i do it this time?*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Idk when I'm gonna attempt to build my team now...wifi battles are too much fun!


----------



## azuken (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone got an extra ditto i can have?


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

im ready cmf


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> im ready cmf



Hummm i hope i didn't mess up again  I'm waiting for ya but i hope the code you put it right. The one in my sig now is the right one, the one i had early was wrong


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

fixing it now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ok coun i'm ready.
> 
> @Kira - I meant dickhead *Pilkia* not all legends


LOL...okay. In either case, I have a regular team ready anytime you feel like battling. 



Dynamic Dragon said:


> *- lol i was asking for one of ur pokemon with pokerus, doesnt have to be anything special, just infected ^^'*


*
I think I have an infected Linoone. 






- X_D ok, so can i do it this time?

Click to expand...


You mean battle?*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

@kira: yeah linoone or w/e crappy pokes u have will do ^^

- battle, yes too, 8) (btw i dont have legendaries 8(....)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Good battle coun. That damn dragons, i can't beat them


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

good game ctf, your raiachu was deadly


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

@Kira: lol lucky X_D that was a great neck and neck battle lol! too bad i had scizor last 8(...

i forgot i had meta in front X_D i thought it was gardevoir lol that a pretty tight battle lol

i need to get my dragonit 8( i dont have any dragons X_D

so, up or the trade? ill b waiting in the wifi room, btw are u girl oO?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> good game ctf



Yeah your dragonnite is good cause basically it had a move for ever type i had


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol lucky X_D
> i forgot i had meta in front X_D i thought it was gardevoir lol that a pretty tight battle lol
> 
> i need to get my dragonit 8( i dont have any dragons X_D


My Espeon really sucked big time. It lost to your Espeon in speed, attack and defense >_<

But the final round with my Blaziken and your scizor was long decided  



> so, up or the trade?


I have to wait till the pal park feature kicks in tomorrow so i can get some pokemon with pokerus.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> My Espeon really sucked big time. It lost to your Espeon in speed, attack and defense >_<
> 
> But the final round with my Blaziken and your scizor was long decided


ahaha yeah, i was gonna use my scizor against ur blastoise, but gardevoir had an electric attack so yeah, i forgot u had ur blaziken switched X_D



> I have to wait till the pal park feature kicks in tomorrow so i can get some pokemon with pokerus.


oki, ill do it tomorrow then ok? i need to get some pokes too X_D

ur team was the most even team ive battled so far XD, the rest were kinda specialized XD

i'd love to battle u again XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahaha yeah, i was gonna use my scizor against ur blastoise, but gardevoir had an electric attack so yeah, i forgot u had ur blaziken switched X_D


Yeah, it was a gamble, but I decided to withdraw Blaziken and save him for later. His speed and power would end up being handy at the very end. xDD



> oki, ill do it tomorrow then ok? i need to get some pokes too X_D
> 
> ur team was the most even team ive battled so far XD, the rest were kinda specialized XD



Yeah, but I'll have to build up my psychic team, especially Espeon *raises another Espeon*



Dynamic Dragon said:


> i need to get my dragonit 8( i dont have any dragons X_D


That wasn't even my normal Salamance. My good one is still in my leaf green game. I need to erase it's HM 02 move before I can trade it (tomorrow)


> ....btw are u girl oO?



................

*Gonna go hatch some baby Squirtle, Charmander, Totodile.

anyone want one? 

*Hatched some baby cyndaquil and eevee earlier today**


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

i want 1!!!

btw, i asked if ur a girl cos, ur character was a female, but i heard a deep voice laughing when u won oO


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

btw Kira do  those starters have their best natures?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, it was a gamble, but I decided to withdraw Blaziken and save him for later. His speed and power would end up being handy at the very end. xDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh i want squirtle if i can get oen


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ur team was the most even team ive battled so far XD, the rest were kinda specialized XD



What was my team specialized in? I don't ask this negatively i just always thought of it as balanced and never saw it specializing in something so i'm intrested in what i seemed to be specialized in  .

Oh and i'd like a squrtle too...it's the single starter that i don't have


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 27, 2007)

Just beat the second gym.

My friend gave me 2 piplups.

^^

I put one on GTS looking for a turtwig, and I'm trying to train the other one now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh i want squirtle if i can get oen



Sure thing. 



Yoshitsune said:


> btw Kira do  those starters have their best natures?



Well, for squirtle, totodile and charmander, I wouldn't know since I haven't hatched them.

As for cyndaquil, just let me know what nature your interested in.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What was my team specialized in? I don't ask this negatively i just always thought of it as balanced and never saw it specializing in something so i'm intrested in what i seemed to be specialized in



lol i dunno what i meant, stratgical i guess 8_D harder to fight ^^ (well with the pokemon i currently have X_D)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Kira, just informed me in PM when you can send one 


Edit - Anyone gotta extra ditto so i can start making eggs for my friend who has no online


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Well, for squirtle, totodile and charmander, I wouldn't know since I haven't hatched them.
> 
> As for cyndaquil, just let me know what nature your interested in.



Meh, it's okay then ~ I thought you had them all bred for excellence


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 27, 2007)

*lazy Gamesharker* Err, how long does this game take to, you know... legitimately beat? (Err... an RPG to me is Tetris) 


Is there any codes I can use to transfer my GBA Pokemon (back in the dayz when I had the time to actually raise them) to the DS? 

Oh, and does anyone have anything *cute* to trade me? (it can be level five, as long as it's fluffy...)


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a Turtwig and need a Piplup?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 27, 2007)

On the thrid gym. I'm speeding through this game ._.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 27, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Does anyone have a Turtwig and need a Piplup?



Male or Female Piplup?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 27, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Male or Female Piplup?



Male.

If that's what you need, add me.

Name: Dylan
Code: 3007 4590 9224


----------



## Dave (Apr 27, 2007)

i have 4 badges

Empoleon 36
Luxray 33
Alakazam 34
Gengar 25
Bibarel 25
Geodude 23


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Shea let's battle~ I haven't fought you yet I think...<<


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, I need help on some natures I should have my Pokemon have...:

*Probopass* - most ppl give it Modest to raise it's weak Sp. Attack, but what's the point? Should I give it a +Sp Def nature instead?

*Lunatone* - since I want it to survive from the common water and grass attacks, it should have +Sp Def too right?

That is all for now


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ok, I need help on some natures I should have my Pokemon have...:
> 
> *Probopass* - most ppl give it Modest to raise it's weak Sp. Attack, but what's the point? Should I give it a +Sp Def nature instead?
> 
> ...



I think if you give calm mind to lunatone you'd be ok on both Sattack and Sdef aspects. Also if you pair it with solrock and it's sunnyday water attacks are even less dangerous to it...that's why i like 2 on 2 battles...all the combos available that wouldn't be able to be done on 1 vs 1.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think if you give calm mind to lunatone you'd be ok on both Sattack and Sdef aspects. Also if you pair it with solrock and it's sunnyday water attacks are even less dangerous to it...that's why i like 2 on 2 battles...all the combos available that wouldn't be able to be done on 1 vs 1.



So then I should focus on the Sp Attack of Lunatone? and not it's Spdef?....but...<<


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 27, 2007)

o.o Okay Yoshi, sorry I was off playing and not reading the thread xD

Give me about 5 minutes and I'll be at a PC.

Lvl 50, 1 on 1 okay?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> So then I should focus on the Sp Attack of Lunatone? and not it's Spdef?....but...<<



Speed and Sattack basicly yeah...if you don't feel safe you could use some of it's Satt Evs for it's Sdef but i'm not sure if it's a good idea to spread em around.

Also you could just ignore it's speed and focus solely on Sdef andn attack but i always like my sweepers as fast as possible so i wouldn't do that myself.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2007)

2Shea said:


> o.o Okay Yoshi, sorry I was off playing and not reading the thread xD
> 
> Give me about 5 minutes and I'll be at a PC.
> 
> Lvl 50, 1 on 1 okay?



kk~

........


----------



## Wicked (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard you need your previous pokemon games to convert them into pokemon diamond? Like pretend i want my charizard there needs to be a certain condition to happen. Or can i catch a charmander in the game?


----------



## Countach (Apr 27, 2007)

yea caught a gible


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> kk~
> 
> ........



Bah sorry lol, I keep getting sidetracked, be there in a minute xD


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 28, 2007)

Yay 13 Psybeams later...got 3rd gym badge  Didn't even know it was a fighting gym, but good thing I had my Kadabra lol. It 1 hit everything cept the gym leaders Lucario T__T

edit: btw anyone know how long it takes that egg to hatch that some guy gave me earlier(forgot the town name) It's been with me over 10k steps already 

edit again: ................it hatched 2 steps after I edited the post.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Why doesn't Iron Ball work?....Unless it only affects the holder?....

Sorry Shea...>> Next time let me know you'll be using your in-game team...


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

Haha it's fine man, not your fault at all. I don't have my advance gen pokemon over yet anyway  But definately good fight anyway.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Why doesn't Iron Ball work?....Unless it only affects the holder?....
> 
> Sorry Shea...>> Next time let me know you'll be using your in-game team...




Yeah that's the only logical explanation...and i found out that while facing you XD....only way i see it being usefull is the holder using trick so that the opponent gets to hold it and depending on how strong the speed cut is it may act as a different versiopn of agility.


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

yoshi battle?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Countach said:


> yoshi battle?



When it's :45 I will battle you 
Btw where are you located?


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

im in chicago mr.boston


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Countach said:


> im in chicago mr.boston



ooh that makes sense....r u italian?...


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

im 100% greek


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Countach said:


> im 100% greek



You joking right? Cause i'm greek too XD. I lived in Greece for 17 allmost 18 years .


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 28, 2007)

What town do you get the egg in? I think I missed it. In the city with the fighting gym atm.


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

were in greece


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Athence. Do you speak any greek?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You joking right? Cause i'm greek too XD. I lived in Greece for 17 allmost 18 years .



Look what I started  A bonding moment!

...Make that :55 instead Countach...sorry...


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

fine, 55 it is

and no i dont speek greek


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Ti Kanis Dreikoo~

I know Ancient Greek...if that counts


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (Apr 28, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> What town do you get the egg in? I think I missed it. In the city with the fighting gym atm.



In Hearthome City from a guy standing by the East gate of the city. It hatched into a Happiny after 10385 steps  Once you beat the fighting gym and that double battle w/ team galactica you can get HM fly and get back there fast


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone know where to catch that pimp ditto?
And does the egg always hatch with a careful nature?I restarted it 3 times and it was always careful....


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

yoshi shall we

@skeets
your sig is amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ti Kanis Dreikoo~
> 
> I know Ancient Greek...if that counts



Kala eimai . 

We studied ancient greek for 5 years in school and even though i sorta hated it i prolly can understand what you're saying lol. My teachers would love you  XD. How come you know greek though ? Got any greek friends or something? I only know english greek and semi acceptable japanese .


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Countach said:


> yoshi shall we
> 
> @skeets
> your sig is amazing!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks.... 

Think you can help me with my question above?


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

yoshi knows every language known to man

you have to trade for it, i could trade you one tommarow for a seckez sig


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't think dito exists in shinoh.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Countach said:


> yoshi knows every language known to man
> 
> you have to trade for it, i could trade you one tommarow for a seckez sig



Deal....


Dreikoo said:


> I don't think dito exists in shinoh.


Dman,I'll probably get him from my Fire red than....


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

excellent......


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Just pm me the request and stuff,I'll add you to my friends after I beat this gym leader...


----------



## Capacity (Apr 28, 2007)

I hate my wireless internet -_- my security settings dont support it T_T


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 28, 2007)

How's everyone in the world of Pokemon today?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Coutach...I was on at 55...go on now


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

iwas there, so lets go


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm gonna stop playing for now.

I got everyone on my team to level 25, aside from an egg, and I'm on my way to the 3rd gym.

I'm gonna try to have everyone level 28-30 for the 3rd gym.

It took me a while to train my Piplup to level 25 from level 1.


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

lanturn always ruins eveything


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Countach said:


> lanturn always ruins eveything



Lumine didn't do anything this time....he just swept a lil...
I think the true winner was Heathcliff


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

fuck that tyrant, and its imunity to psycic


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

hey guys 8) i just traded 2 of my lucky eggs 8)
any1 want 1? ill trade it for a pokerus X____D


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Deal....
> 
> Dman,I'll probably get him from my Fire red than....



He's in Route218, use yer Pok?dar. D:


----------



## azuken (Apr 28, 2007)

Thought you guys might like the terrible poke'mon siggie.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 28, 2007)

What does the first egg hatch into?
I gotta train, my pokemon are all on 28 and I have to beat the 3rd gym. 
Meh effort..


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey guys 8) i just traded 2 of my lucky eggs 8)
> any1 want 1? ill trade it for a pokerus X____D



OMG yes!!!!!! I will go infect my other PKM ~~

edit: these are the 2x EXP lucky eggs right?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

yay! u have a pokerus?! thats great! XD... can i borow ur macho brace too? ill reurn it when i get mine... (not till tomorrow)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yay! u have a pokerus?! thats great! XD... can i borow ur macho brace too? ill reurn it when i get mine... (not till tomorrow)



I guess I could keep my Turtwig infected until tomorrow


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol, u mean u wont trade?
how do u infect ur other pokes?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, u mean u wont trade?
> how do u infect ur other pokes?



Well idk, I'm kinda hesitant of taking out Turtwig from the box. I took out Ninjask and Salamence from their box to battle ppl today, and now they lost their virus........ so no more Pokerus for them...

By having an infected Poke in your party, every other non-infected PKM will get it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

wait,  they lose the virus? oO i thought it was permanent XD

just trade me anything aslong as its got the virus, forget the macho brace, ill take it out sometime


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

We'll do it tomorrow, I promise. I'm falling asleep typing this as it is...

goodnight pokefreaks


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

oh right ok lol XD
g'night, its daytime here its 9 am where i live xD


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

This game was great!  Just beat it today.  Now the real fun starts, gotta raise my team.  Tonight I must start moving things over from FireRed and Emerald.  As soon as I got my team ready I want to battle you all.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 28, 2007)

How do I find my code again?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wait,  they lose the virus? oO i thought it was permanent XD
> 
> just trade me anything aslong as its got the virus, forget the macho brace, ill take it out sometime



Pokerus goes away after a day. You can freeze it by putting an infected pokemon in the box, but it can only infect pokemon that haven't caught it before.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Pokerus goes away after a day. You can freeze it by putting an infected pokemon in the box, but it can only infect pokemon that haven't caught it before.



o i c! cheers! never knew that XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2007)

No worries, it's like Shinies. Lots of people go through the game with out ever encountering it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol ive only seen 1 shiny in my entire game play x_D it was a spinda xDDDD


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 28, 2007)

I am at the Ice Gym and does anyone know how to do the puzzle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol i remember that gym, erm theres really no tactic to it, just but u have to fight all the others that are in there to stop them from interfering, u also need to slide back and forth to destroy the snow balls XD


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2007)

So how good are these games compared to say Silver and Gold? I haven't bought this yet and one of my friends told me it sucks so I'm wondering if it's worth it


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2007)

These are the best games since Crystal, I shit you not. They are remarkably better that RSE, and INSANELY superior to FR/LG.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 28, 2007)

It beats FR/LG, but not by a huge amount.

RSE was a Joke though, Gold and silver will always remain the best.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 28, 2007)

I am off to get my third baby pokemon.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Apr 28, 2007)

Help! I'm kinda stuck!

Do any of you know how to deal with Team Galactic in Floaroma Town?

They're blocking my way and I can't go any further in the game...


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2007)

go east im at that part too in the vwindmill area


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Apr 28, 2007)

Where's the key to that windmill building?

EDIT: I'm still stuck!


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh right ok lol XD
> g'night, its daytime here its 9 am where i live xD



damn im gonna add u can u trade me some poke aids too? 
im gonna ev train later 

@ stuck girl gooo too town west side of field where 2 grunts where go up its entrance to forest u get in a fight 4 key im doing it right now LOL!
u have to beat grunt on west side first blocking building that runs away u did that right thats why u need key right? sorry bad writing in hurry


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 28, 2007)

I am stuck again, I beat the ice gym but I don't know what to do next, help anyone.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> I am stuck again, I beat the ice gym but I don't know what to do next, help anyone.



Go to the lake which is right next to the town.When you first passed by,there were 2 grunts blocking the entrance.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

People, if you're having problems, go to GameFAQ's:


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Apr 28, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> I am stuck again, I beat the ice gym but I don't know what to do next, help anyone.



You have to go to Lake Acuity.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

On the pokerus thing a few pages ago...i'm pretty sure i've read that even if the virus no longer infects the pokemon it's effects remain to it forever. Also the way to infect other of your pokemon with it is to put them inthe same box with originally the infected one.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> On the pokerus thing a few pages ago...i'm pretty sure i've read that even if the virus no longer infects the pokemon it's effects remain to it forever. Also the way to infect other of your pokemon with it is to put them inthe same box with originally the infected one.



Yeah I believe that's how it works aswell. Its just that they can only pass it on for that short period. Anyway, I'm still looking to get a pokerus pokemon, if anyone is offering


----------



## NecroAngel (Apr 28, 2007)

I would hope the effect is permanent and not just 1 day, because if it's only 1 day then... wow, that sucks. Only being allowed 1 day of good EV training would  make it pretty bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, I hate the Sinnoh Pokedex. Too many shitty pokemon. Srsly, the only useful ones I have are Psyduck, Monferno and Golbat, which just evolved. I got a Kadabra, but he's worth jack shit until he evolves and I don't have anyone to trade with.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

ill trade with u 8), or do u mean u dont have wifi to do it?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Where can i locate a ditto in Emerald?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2007)

Check Serebii.

And make 'Golbat' into 'Crobat'. That's the reason why I bothered carrying a Zubat around since the start.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

That site is always fucking up on me though


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 28, 2007)

Psh, Pokénub.

It's common in the Desert Underpass.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Psh, Pok?nub.
> 
> It's common in the Desert Underpass.



Thanks, sorry don't play Pokemon that much, i forget, thanks.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 28, 2007)

Stunky is a buttface.

:/


----------



## Haruka (Apr 28, 2007)

Mudkip said:


> How do I find my code again?



You guys suck. D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Babies hatched (Lvl 1)

*
Charmander*

*Movesets:*(Growl, Rock Slide, Flame thrower, Dragon Claw) 
*Nature:* (Impish, Mild, Docile, Naive, Bashful)


*Totodile*

*Movesets:* (Scratch, Leer)
*Nature:* (Lax, Naughty, Naive, Modest, Mild)

*Squirtle*

*Movesets:*(Tackle, Break Break, Ice Beam, Surf)
*Nature:* (Serious, Careful, Hardy, Brave, Naive)

*Torchic*

*Movesets:* (Scratch, Growl, Flamethrower)
*Nature:* (Mild, Adamant, Sassy, Quirky, Bold)

*Treecko*

*Movesets:* (Pound, Leer, SolarBeam)
*Nature:* (Calm, Lax, Quirky, Sassy, Serious)

*Chimchar
*

*Movesets:* (Scratch, Leer, Flamethrower)
*Nature:* (Bold, Sassy)

*Cyndaquil*

*Movesets:* (Tackle, Leer, Flamethrower)
*Nature:* (Bold, Adamant, Naughty, Serious)

*Larvitar*

*Movesets:* (Bite, Leer, Earthquake)
*Nature:* (Gentle, Naughty, Quirky)

*Bagon *

*Movesets:* (Rage)
*Nature:* (Hardy, Naughty, Lax, Lonely)

*Eevee*

*Movesets:* (Tail whip, Helping hand, Return, Shadow Ball)
*Nature:* (Naughty, Calm, Brave, Jolly)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Could you save the brave squirtle for me? Also what would you like in exchange?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Already replied there .


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2007)

Yay, caught me a Dialga earlier today and recently caught me an Uxie with a Dusk Ball. ^^;

I'm trying to get an Azelf but it really is more difficult than Uxie. After I catch it I might go for Mesprit but I don't know yet. got to beat the 8th Gym Leader later today too and then train to get ready for the E4.

Hopefully I'll get access to Pal Park late tomorrow.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Already replied there .



I'll be waiting for you and another member in the wifi room


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

hey kira 8) do u have that pokerus yet?
i really need it X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey dragon you still need that macho brace? I could lend you one of you lent me a lucky egg . I've been unlucky in obtaining em


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol i have two eggs, 1 from emerald and 1 from fire red, but im not even sure if im gonna b able to get the other one haha my fire red is empty lol need pokes to trade, if u trade me a pokerus ill lend it to u ^^? i got a macho brace from my old pokes now 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

I wish i had pokerus...if you got 2 eggs though why do you need both of em? You only need 1 for the poke you train each time and once it's pp runs out you can give it to the next poke you wanna lvl.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy some net balls.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol, i knw thats y i dont need one, but yoshitsune asked for it earlier, and she promised me a pokerus X_D

so yeah... i have to wait for him first. buuuuut, i could lend mine while i EV train, but ill need it back too? fair deal?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

K I'm back~ I've been making my way all the way to Stark Mountain just to catch a Magby...so I can Flame Body those eggs 

I got 5 Eevees


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2007)

So how do you guys get Level 100 Pokemons and such,esecially Kira, he has like 3 or 4. xD

I'm going to need a high level one to EV train at E4.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

hey yoshi, u still want the lucky egg?
i need pokerus 8_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, i knw thats y i dont need one, but yoshitsune asked for it earlier, and *she* promised me a pokerus X_D
> 
> so yeah... i have to wait for him first. buuuuut, i could lend mine while i EV train, but ill need it back too? fair deal?



Nah it won't do me much good just for a short time...dont' worry about it i'll just get my ass down and get my own . 

Btw i think Yoshi already explained thuroughly that he's not a girl XD.




> So how do you guys get Level 100 Pokemons and such,esecially Kira, he has like 3 or 4. xD
> 
> I'm going to need a high level one to EV train at E4.



I really think he has more like 20-30 cause i got 7 and i didn't touch my ruby since 2005 XD. We just beat the E4 over and over again till they reach 100...basicly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Krag said:


> So how do you guys get Level 100 Pokemons and such,esecially Kira, he has like 3 or 4. xD
> 
> I'm going to need a high level one to EV train at E4.



I really have over 20 (lvl 100 pokemon) from my Leaf Green, Fire Red, Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald Games.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey yoshi, u still want the lucky egg?
> i need pokerus 8_D



bitch, I'm not a girl damn you 

I'll go infect a Pokemon now. I really hope it doesn't wear off while I'm battling a wild PKM....<<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey kira 8) do u have that pokerus yet?
> i really need it X_D



I haven't done Pal Park yet. And the only pokemon that does have it apparently isn't spreading it around to my other pokemon even though it's in the box. 

I'll check Leaf Green to see if there are any "already" infected pokemon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

> bitch, I'm not a girl damn you
> 
> I'll go infect a Pokemon now. I really hope it doesn't wear off while I'm battling a wild PKM....<<


ack XD gomen, i keep confusing myself with u and kira ahahaha X_D

anyway, yeah ok, just tell me wen ur ready 8)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Kira isn't a girl either.......<<

BTW, Pokerus DOES NOT spread if the PKM it  in a box. It only spreads if it's in your party and you do one battle or so. Keeping in a box just saves it and kinda "quarantines" the Pokemon.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

I've been soft resetting in front of Azelf for near the entire morning now. D:

Trying to find one with a good nature.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

oO isnt a girl... oh dear lawl... wen i fought _*him*_ last night, he was  female trainer X_DDDDD that gave me the thought XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

i cought the pink legendary earlier, got it as a rash type 8( i dont like it though haha, crappy stats... 8(


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

YAY! 5 PKRS Pokemon!! MG


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2007)

You battle the E4 over and over... -_- That must've tk you over over 99:99 hours. xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oO isnt a girl... oh dear lawl... wen i fought _*him*_ last night, he was  female trainer X_DDDDD that gave me the thought XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Yes , the missing link in your theory is that the girl model isn't exactly ugly to the eyes of a male .




Krag said:


> You battle the E4 over and over... -_- That must've tk you over over 99:99 hours. xD



Actually more like 999.999. My ruby which i haven't touched in ages had 320+ hours and my old silver and crystal both had more than 400...but on them i had around 30 100s too


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

What Pokemon will you be giving me with Lucky Egg, Dragon?



Dreikoo said:


> Yes , the missing link in your theory is that the girl model isn't exactly ugly to the eyes of a male .



You're such an animated p*d*p****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Ima trade two ditto's into my Pearl at 6. Anyone need one? Level 38.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> You're such an animated p*d*p****!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nah...if i was i'd chosen her but i chose the boy char . I just stated the obvious above


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

The Main boy character in this game is fucking ugly. I liked Gold And Silver and FireRed/Leafgreen. I mean why the hell is he wearing such a shitty hat. Eh anyway yeah i would of choose the girl over the guy if i had to choose but i chose the guy cause i am, but really the kid is fucking ugly looking.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah his hat is like an overgrown red berret full of ugly lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

> What Pokemon will you be giving me with Lucky Egg, Dragon?



erm lol through out the series i only cought 10 pokes X_D

so i can only offer abomasnow?

time for a new siggy and avatar ^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

He's a young Ocelot, people.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

What's a lucky egg?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What's a lucky egg?



a hold item that doubles exp. obtained from wild chanseys


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> erm lol through out the series i only cought 10 pokes X_D
> 
> so i can only offer abomasnow?
> 
> time for a new siggy and avatar ^^



Yay, Abomasnow!!
Go online nOW!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

oka b there in 2


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> a hold item that doubles exp. obtained from wild chanseys



Oh fuckness. I want that, i can't find chansy, where this fat egg lookalike located?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2007)

Just about forgot task, about the level 100 Pokemon, anyone here think they could lend me one so I can train my leel 1 Pokemon at the E4? I'll probably let you hold onto my 6 main/best Pokemon during the short period of time I need yours which is probably less than a day.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

Why would you want to train a level 1 Poke at the Elite 4, though? You should EV train first until they're done and then focus on that training.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

ahhhhh wth happened oO was it me?



crazymtf said:


> Oh fuckness. I want that, i can't find chansy, where this fat egg lookalike located?


safari zone,  i dunno if theres any in sinnoh X_D


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Why would you want to train a level 1 Poke at the Elite 4, though? You should EV train first until they're done and then focus on that training.



Because wouldnt it level up in a flash with one round through all the E4? using EXp Share.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Yay~ Thanks Dragon 

Now I need to get a Togetic with Wish in FR


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

ok, how do i scatter the virus? does wurmple need to battle? or just have to be with in my party?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok, how do i scatter the virus? does wurmple need to battle? or just have to be with in my party?



Okay, here's what you do.

The virus goes away in like 24 hours. So you need to quickly go into batle having Wurmple in the middle of your team. Like slot 3. The Pokemon in slot 2 and 4 wil get the virus. You then need to shift them to make sure all of them get infected.

I suggest you just put any strong pokemon in the front and have it defeat a weak Pokemon you battle.

Then quickly put those Poke in the PC to preserve it for a rainy day


----------



## Masaki (Apr 28, 2007)

2 questions:

1. Where's the move deleter?  No way in hell am I going to keep Rock Smash

2. Where do I find my friend code?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

ahh  wicked,cheers!




> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Where's the move deleter? No way in hell am I going to keep Rock Smash
> 
> 2. Where do I find my friend code?



1: check this map, the the one on the very left: 

*EDIT: woops theres the link! *

2: go downstairs and talk to the people, once u get the pal pad, try to connect on wifi, even if u dont have and other people. get out, then check ur pal pad, the third slot should be it. 8)


----------



## Masaki (Apr 28, 2007)

How long til I get to the town?  Just got the first badge.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

cant remember i think it was the 5th?


----------



## Masaki (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, seems Chimchar's stuck with it for a while...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

The Move Deleter is in the town of the 6th badge.

Takes 10+hours of game play to get there, I think.

Took me near 20 since I didn't speed through the game.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not too speedy myself...

4 hours, and haven't left the place where I got the first badge yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry this is old but i can't seem to get into the saferie zone in emerald, but is that where you get chancy?


----------



## pancake (Apr 28, 2007)

Alrighty..

I have a question.

If anyone has gotten this far, how the heck do i get to the gym leader in the ice? its hard getting to her cause of the effin snowballs >_>


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

You have to destroy all the snow balls directly in front of her so that you can just slide from the entrance right to her.

Use all the snow patches on the sides of the gym to position yourself to destroy all the ones in the middle column.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry this is old but i can't seem to get into the saferie zone in emerald, but is that where you get chancy?



Chansey are in LG and FR not emerald. Also you could try the tall grass above the daycare town in D/P cause they appear there too.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

Still looking for pokerus myself, RC you willing to trade one that you infect over?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah sure, lol, erm, wat for?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

Which version do you have? D or P? Anything you'd like in particular?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

erm i need pearl exclussive, glameow or w/e, whats that pokemon that looks like a hammerhead shark  when it evolves? gible or sumthing
or is gibleobtainable in both packs?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

Gible's obtainable in both versions.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

oh ok cool, erm who else is exclussive, ill go check

*EDIT:* i need a shieldon XD


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

Just come up with something xD   I also added you on MSN if you're online, that way we don't clutter up the thread w/ trading chat.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol ok,ill b there, wats ur email add? cos i appear offlines cos of 300 random people adding me X_D


*edit* do u have palkia? not for permanent trading just pkdex info8)


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

Arg, keep getting bad natured Azelf's. >O


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 28, 2007)

shea1145@hotmail.com 

Yeah sorry, should have told you that first =)


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 28, 2007)

I just beat the 3rd gym ( The fighting one )

It was pretty easy.

I beat Lucario and Meditite with my Monferno.

Then I beat her Machoke with my Staravia.



All of my Pokemon are lv. 30 now, and my egg should be hatching soon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol, ok, gimme 10 mins, gonna go on other com


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 28, 2007)

Can someone help me evolve my Kadabra by trading and trading back?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

i will 8)

was it u who asked earlier?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i will 8)
> 
> was it u who asked earlier?



Nope, it wasn't me.

But I'll add you now.

My code is 3007 4590 9224.

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Any one care to trade me an infected pokemon?
Not sure what I can give you though.Add me on MSN if anyone's feeling generous.... 
I might have some lucky eggs available when I get the national Dex.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Nope, it wasn't me.
> 
> But I'll add you now.
> 
> ...



woops! sorry i forgot lol... i was talking to sum1 X_D


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> woops! sorry i forgot lol... i was talking to sum1 X_D



It's alright.


----------



## Ember (Apr 28, 2007)

Can sum 1 trade pokemon with me


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

yer3 said:


> Can sum 1 trade pokemon with me



no cause you spell retards like retarts.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

hey crazy wanna battle? hav we battled b4?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't think so, but can't battle in the middle of elite four. If you give me like 15 minutes i can.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

sure take ur time 8)

also, r u gonna b using legendaries too?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

I could do a legendary battle in a few also. (i'm beatng the e4 too atm  )

How many should we use? 3 or a full team?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Please no Legends, i really dislike em. I'm almost dead, you can make a room ill be there 5 minutes. 100 level battle please, thanks.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey someone who has a national pokedex please help me get mine? Like trade me the pokemon that I need? I'll give em right back too if you want me to.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok dragon i'm ready for ya.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

i only have 3 legendaries traded so far, or 4 i dunno, but yeah, no LGs,

dreik, i could try playing u with my LGs, ive never used em b4 X_D


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Dragon just incase add the code in my sig now, cause the old one was wrong. Ready for ya


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

I've never used those either . OK 3 legends per team it is. (i'm just beating the last poke of the champion so when you're done with your battle with crazy tell me ,  2 on 2 lvl 100 setting this time btw )


----------



## Masaki (Apr 28, 2007)

Where does one get one of these Wifi things?

Nmeh, really not familiar with DS.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Can someone help me get my national pokedex? I need these pokemon. If you could at least lend(I just need to see them) me any of these pokemon it would help alot.

Drifloon
Bronzong
Spiritomb
Garchomp
Unown
Riolu
Drapion
Milotic


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

ok,just connecting...

im in! 8)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Where does one get one of these Wifi things?
> 
> Nmeh, really not familiar with DS.



Anywhere, gamestop, wallmart, toysrus, amazon, ebay. Got mine for 25 bucks on ebay.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> Can someone help me get my national pokedex? I need these pokemon. If you could at least lend(I just need to see them) me any of these pokemon it would help alot.
> 
> Drifloon
> Bronzong
> ...





I have Bronzong and unknown.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool could you add my code and get on right now?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

oh wait! u changed ur code oO
just a sec


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah sorry about that, i had it wrong before


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> Cool could you add my code and get on right now?



I'll see.
Do you have Riolu,Munchlax,gible,or cherrium?


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Damn I had a gible. No I don't have any of those.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

oO mine keeps disconnecting 8(
this ddnt happen earlier oO

is it you whos disconnecting? oO


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> Can someone help me get my national pokedex? I need these pokemon. If you could at least lend(I just need to see them) me any of these pokemon it would help alot.
> 
> Drifloon
> Bronzong
> ...



You should run into all these pokemon through battles with trainers. Essentially if you finish the main storyline, you'll complete you Sinnoh Pokedex (and open up Pal Park and the National Dex as a result). Remember, you don't need to catch them....just see them.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

O.K Added,I'll go on now.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oO mine keeps disconnecting 8(
> this ddnt happen earlier oO
> 
> is it you whos disconnecting? oO



I dunno why my DS has problems sometimes. I have 100 Percent connection *All three bars* But for some reason one of us gets disconnected.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

I know I just need to see them. I'm right bout to fight the E4 and I haven't run into those pokemon.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm in,chas...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> I know I just need to see them. I'm right bout to fight the E4 and I haven't run into those pokemon.



Other than Unown, you'll find those pokemon on the E4 team 

If there's any other pokemon you haven't seen then you missed battling a trainer somewhere along the line. 

But after looking at that list, I remember seeing most of them with the E4.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok dragon i'm ready whenever you're done say the word .


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Skeets.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Other than Unown, you'll find those pokemon on the E4 team
> 
> If there's any other pokemon you haven't seen then you missed battling a trainer somewhere along the line.
> 
> But after looking at that list, I remember seeing most of them with the E4.



I'm trying to get the national dex before fighting the Elite 4 so I can own them with Mewtwo.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

No problem man.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> I'm trying to get the national dex before fighting the Elite 4 so I can own them with Mewtwo.



You can't get the national dex before beating the e4.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You can't get the national dex before beating the e4.



What if I got what I needed in trades?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> I'm trying to get the national dex before fighting the Elite 4 so I can own them with Mewtwo.



Have fun then. 

I have my national dex and I *still* haven't been able to find a trade partner for Spirtomb. 

I toughed it out for one time against the E4 and the champion (barely won). Finished up my Sinnoh dex as a result, brought over my lvl 100 Mewtwo, Blaziken, Sceptile, Blastoise, Espeon and Salamance and won readily afterwards.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> What if I got what I needed in trades?



You need to see an event with Oak and that happens after you beat the e4. Also you need to see dialga/palkia depending on your version and that happens after you beat the e4 where you go read a book with a picture of him and he's entered in your dex.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

I bet I can beat them now but I wanna use my Mewtwo.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You need to see an event with Oak and that happens after you beat the e4.



What event? What happens?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Can umbreon learn baton pass in pearl?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Dragon ya beat me so i shut it off early cause i had no pokemon to rival a dragon pokemon yet. GG.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

8O....
crazy.... did u back out????!
that was so unfair Y_Y

lol that metagross scene X_D... i thought u were gonna switch XD...

8_D my dragonite pwns XD

not i dont hav any wins but all loses >< u were gonna b the 2nd person but no... u had to switch off X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

So can we fight now? I'm eager to try em out .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry but it was a total lose, i couldn't watch my 9 Tails go down to 0 so i shut it off at 4 health left  I hate dragons. I hate them so much  I keep dying by them.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

oh, yeah sure ok ^^, let me check their moves first, incase the specials and physical thing interferes
remember, only 3 on 3 X_D



> Sorry but it was a total lose, i couldn't watch my 9 Tails go down to 0 so i shut it off at 4 health left  I hate dragons. I hate them so much  I keep dying by them.


lol its the only dragon i have X_D... but yeah... X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry but it was a total lose, i couldn't watch my 9 Tails go down to 0 so i shut it off at 4 health left  I hate dragons. I hate them so much  I keep dying by them.



Don't worry i'll try and avenge you .

edit : invite open right now .


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

So Oak gives me the national dex after I beat the Elite 4? so like Dreikoo said I HAVE to beat the Elite 4?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

>.> so ebil


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Chas3265 said:


> So Oak gives me the national dex after I beat the Elite 4? so like Dreikoo said I HAVE to beat the Elite 4?



Basicly yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

I know you only had one dragon but i battled someone else yesterday with his dragonnite whopping me, though Riachu killed his dragonite, cause he didn't have earthquake like you did 

Goodluck dreiko


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone here have a baby Feebas or any other one to trade? I want to try to get a Milotic for some reason. -_-


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I know you only had one dragon but i battled someone else yesterday with his dragonnite whopping me, though Riachu killed his dragonite, cause he didn't have earthquake like you did
> 
> Goodluck dreiko



I plan on not needing luck but thanks anyways .

Oh and like i told ya your raichu is wicked you should be proud of it...and maybe study types a bit XD.


----------



## Cy (Apr 28, 2007)

Noticed the first thing I dislike about the game: How on GTS everyone is always asking for freakin legendaries. Its like impossible to get nearly anything since the things people ask for tend to be rather retarded.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I plan on not needing luck but thanks anyways .
> 
> Oh and like i told ya your raichu is wicked you should be proud of it...and maybe study types a bit XD.



Thanks and yeah, types = study, i'm not good at it


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Cy said:


> Noticed the first thing I dislike about the game: How on GTS everyone is always asking for freakin legendaries. Its like impossible to get nearly anything since the things people ask for tend to be rather retarded.



That's why smart people just offer whatever and ask for something reasonable in return, if you're reasonable in the sea of crazy people you'll most likelly get your trade asap...atleast i did


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

ok connecting


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

ahhhhh  wtf man oO... i said 3 on 3 oO


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Since i didn't know it would be ONLY legends i'll use only my 3 legends and run away if you beat em ok?

edit: u shut it off XD....and we said 3 legends per team not 3 on 3...


----------



## Youngfyre (Apr 28, 2007)

by the time i get a DS with pokemon this thread will be dead


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Since i didn't know it would be ONLY legends i'll use only my 3 legends and run away if you beat em ok?
> 
> edit: u shut it off XD....and we said 3 legends per team not 3 on 3...



lol,no i said use only 3 pokemon X_D 3 on 3,all LGs X_DDDDD

EDIT: u still havnt changed it X______D... just to 3pks againts 3, all legendaries XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

hennessey said:


> by the time i get a DS with pokemon this thread will be dead



If it's less then two months i doubt it, tournament is coming up, this is practice with friends


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok don't run now if you beat my 3 legends i'll run away.


grrrrr...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

btw, singles not doubles X_D i just changed my moveset for singles X(


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Nah i said double long ago so double it is. We already battled singles once but never double.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

well i cant, i dont have my pokes for double, thats not fair 8P


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Not my fault you changed your moves...atleast fight or surrender defeat .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

no, cos theres no point since u had the upper hand already. its basically autowin


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

How? We didn't fight at all so you can't know. And i'll battle you singles but i said on the first post about this battle that i wanted double battle since we already had a single so it's not fair to change it just because you chose to change your moves so you could have the upper hand. 

Again i'm not afraind of anything and log on for a single battle but just know that it's not right.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

I got an Adamant Eevee to make into a Leafeon  woohoo~

Though, I should start making my Rock team...<<

edit: I need to know where to train for attack EVs.......<<
I remember for LG, some guy make a good guide on battling trainers with teams for specific EVs


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

i dont mind losing, but if playing with some1 where i dont know the rules except the other player, then that i would mind, since i ddnt have a clue


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

Don't worry about Gym teams for now. 

This may seem like a strange request but...

Did anyone pick Hitmonchan in Fire Red or Leaf Green but has never trained it? I really need one in D/P for breeding purposes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

oh crap oO... i pressed yes by accident ><


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 28, 2007)

What are you guys doing....?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol we were battling, 3 on 3 legendaries
and i pressed yes accidentally for a rematch ><... now i dont have my record win... oh well 8(

my bad

@dreik: good game 8).... i was hoping u wudnt use the next gen pokes X_D


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 28, 2007)

I need help, where do I go (or have to go) to find the 5th gym leader? 


(I'm already in heartsomething town)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

That paralysis from the thunderbolt combined with the paralissis actually cutting the next attack was my loss . I doubt attack deoxys could take that surf from palkia with raindance going and rayquaza had an icebeam from kyogre with it's name on it  . Anyways good mach.

And i would have fought the 2nd battle you shouldn't have turned it  off XD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

lol my card says 0 win 2 loses X_DDDDDDDDDDD
1 from driek and 1 from kira i think it was ahahahahaha..... damn... who cares XD i know which match i won 8_D

yoshitsune, have i battled u b4?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Crazy wanna battle with me? I wont use dragons and really strong pokes i just wanna test some new ones and since you also use pokes of the same level it would be fair.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 28, 2007)

MagnaVox said:


> I need help, where do I go (or have to go) to find the 5th gym leader?
> 
> 
> (I'm already in heartsomething town)





Where I said!?  


*I'll seriously rep you if you tell me*


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 28, 2007)

Forget about that request.

Was able to solve my problem in my own Fire Red thanks to the Mushroom Move Re-learner guy.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 28, 2007)

MagnaVox said:


> Where I said!?
> 
> 
> *I'll seriously rep you if you tell me*



this was asked not too long ago, not by u but a diff person
look here , go to jubilife city and head west/left and surf


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Crazy wanna battle with me? I wont use dragons and really strong pokes i just wanna test some new ones and since you also use pokes of the same level it would be fair.



Sure, tell me when you ready.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sure, tell me when you ready.



Now   .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Be on in 2 minutes, starting it up now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

It's doing that thing again?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 28, 2007)

Where do I find Lucario?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice Nintails ya got there . And i wouldn't let your chidori assasinate me this time . (and people say elemental hyper beams suck XD)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

GG Dreik, that charizard of yours fucking destroyed two of my pokemon


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> GG Dreik, that charizard of yours fucking destroyed two of my pokemon



Yeah he was my starter in my second playthrough of LG . (oh and you're forgetting the finishing move on infernape...which would make it 3 ) What moves did your absol had? Did you use that night slash or whatever on gengar before it got really crispy?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, i just transfered Absol, that's why he isn't to good yet. Next time i promise i'll be more of a treat


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 28, 2007)

I am looking for a Cyndaquill (or Charmander) and a Squirtle (or Totadile) !!!


----------



## Youngfyre (Apr 28, 2007)

wait till i get pokemon pearl in 1 month then i'll 
PWN!!! U


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Bring it pal .


----------



## Judgemento (Apr 28, 2007)

hennessey said:


> wait till i get pokemon pearl in 1 month then i'll
> PWN!!! U



Lol we are the same then xD I think I gota wait 2 months though... >_____>


----------



## huxter (Apr 28, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I am looking for a Cyndaquill (or Charmander) and a Squirtle (or Totadile) !!!



i have a level 5 charmander if u want it


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 28, 2007)

This week is killing me <.< everyone done with the game already and here I am in Hearthome XD.  

Anyways, still here playing  and hopefully tomorrow I will get a lot of time into the game since today is "Work on this Brochure for Gay Teacher" day.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 28, 2007)

Just got done with the Ghost gym leader. My in game team is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

24 hour pal park rule sucks

i tryed setting the date up on the ds and i have to wait another 24 hours


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 28, 2007)

Whoa, I did not even know Jasmine was in here. Awesome shit.

Anyways, after my Empoleon got killed for the third time against Cynthia, I actually won. I was a couple of HP shy of taking out Cynthia's Milotic, but good thing my Snover's Hail was still active, and so it killed her last Pokémon. I guess it was a double knockout for both of them. 

Funny thing is I had Dialga and Azelf in my party that time and I never used them. Empoleon was the only one I used to attack them all. Well now, I have the National Dex. Catching that Mesprit is a pain, but it's not impossible. I've finished the game in exactly a week. *sweats* Guess I'll play less Diamond and finally start my Pearl game tomorrow.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep i just beat the Elite 4.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

Countach said:


> 24 hour pal park rule sucks
> 
> i tryed setting the date up on the ds and i have to wait another 24 hours



I think i warned you about that . (well maybe not you but i warned someone)


----------



## Countach (Apr 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think i warned you about that . (well maybe not you but i warned someone)



im very impatient


----------



## FFLN (Apr 28, 2007)

Noob question, but... how do I get my first Pokemon?  I figured out how to leave the first room and the house, but I don't know where the Pokemon lab is. I looked all over the town, but there's no lab. I tried walking out of the town, but everytime I go into the grass, some girl keeps on pushing me back and telling me NOT to go into the grass.O_o How is anyone supposed to get a Pokemon if they can't go into the grass? Oh crap. I'm really stuck now. This thing just came up with the words 'Bag', 'Options', and other stuff. I can't move around anymore. Please. Can someone tell me what to do?!? 

*Ahem* Anyway...



Countach said:


> 24 hour pal park rule sucks
> 
> i tryed setting the date up on the ds and i have to wait another 24 hours



Lol. People have already mentioned that it makes you wait even longer if you reset the time.

Oh, and whoever it was that gave their Chimchar Rock Smash... you should've caught a Bidoof. They're better for smashing rocks and cutting small trees. Although, I've found a better use for my Bidoof. Since it's pretty much a part of my team now, I might as well give it more use besides just having HMs.

I'm getting closer to you guys who're already done with the main part of the game. I'm on my way through Mt. Coronet to the 7th gym. But still... did you guys just not catch any other Pokemon while going through the game, as well as ignoring honey trees and berries?


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm gonna change my date so I don't have to wait a freakin' week for Drifloon.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 28, 2007)

Just trade on the the GTC. Someone'll give you a Drifloon there.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2007)

FFLN said:


> .
> 
> I'm getting closer to you guys who're already done with the main part of the game. I'm on my way through Mt. Coronet to the 7th gym. But still... did you guys just not catch any other Pokemon while going through the game, as well as ignoring honey trees and berries?



I personally didn't. I was either 4th or 5th in finishing it but i had 43+ hours into it while i heard of people finishing it with less than 27 hours so i gather that i did enough other stuff. And i did berry-gather a bit and earn master contest rank with my staraptor on the cool category aswell as enjoying the game and not just rushing through it and having 1 and a half boxes of caught pokemon.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Just trade on the the GTC. Someone'll give you a Drifloon there.



I can't ask for a pokemon that I've havn't seen yet.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 28, 2007)

With the berries, I don't know why, but I always end up raising as many as I can. I think I have around 40+ of one berry right now with 30+ for alot of the others. I have about 7 berry types that are under 10 berries each. It's much easier with the berry radar now. I don't have to do any major backtracking anymore.

Keep on battling trainers and you'll come across one that has a Drifloon. I think it was in the 5th Gym. The leader doesn't have one, but one of her subordinates does. So if you didn't get to that gym yet, you're still good.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone got a Drifloon or a Riolu just for me to see so I can get my national pokedex?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I am looking for a Cyndaquill (or Charmander) and a Squirtle (or Totadile) !!!



Take a look at the trade thread O___O

post on why I like Naruto.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

edit:

anyone wanna battle ?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 29, 2007)

Oi, anybody wanna suggest/recommend a good moveset for Empoleon? It's kinda hard to be satisfied with two water moves in a move pool.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Oi, anybody wanna suggest/recommend a good moveset for Empoleon? It's kinda hard to be satisfied with two water moves in a move pool.



In-game:

Empoleon
Surf
Ice Beam
Aqua Jet
Drill Peck

Competitive:
Surf
Ice Beam
Flash Cannon
Grass Knot


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshi i can battle now. 1 on 1 or 2 on 2?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yoshi i can battle now. 1 on 1 or 2 on 2?



Let's do 2 on 2, lv 50, no legends

I will lose yet again 
Let's voice chat too if you want


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

OK , i'm waching a move so voice chat would be kinda messy... and it's 1 am here so i don't wanna wake up my parents lol...maybe another time earlier k.

edti: i'm in and waiting


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

That match was intense Dreiko~~
Did you feel the cold?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Man...that was the least lucky mach of my life...if only your first quick claw didn't proc...or if i wasn't frozen x2   .

Wanna swich our teams a bit and go again?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Man...that was the least lucky mach of my life...if only that first quick claw didn't proc...or if i wasn't frozen x2   .
> 
> Wanna swich our teams a bit and go again?



hmm give me some time, I'm gonna see what GTS has brought me


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyway have a problem connecting with people, seems some people have problem connecting with me, so i'm guessing it's my connection. I bought that USB wi-fi thing but it seems we can't connect all the time, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok i'll just get on and you come whenever i'm waching a movie anyways.

Sorry to hear that crazy...could it be your sister using the pc and slowing your connection down like how it happened when we played JUS?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

well when I was playing JUS it was wireless router, now i got the USB to help the problem but it seems to create more problems


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmm...try setting up one of the 3 available connections to use the wirless router. Since i'm using that and it's smooth sailing. I don't know anything about that usb thing but it may have somethign to do with your connection not working...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Hmm...try setting up one of the 3 available connections to use the wirless router. Since i'm using that and it's smooth sailing. I don't know anything about that usb thing but it may have somethign to do with your connection not working...



Sorry about that Dreiko~Wanna battle at 2:10?

What movie are you watching?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

The first knight on TBS....and i don't really mind but the sooner the better for me .


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2007)

Man. I fucking hate catching a Heracross in this game. More than in Crystal.

xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

It's 2:13...どこですかい～～.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

OK i caught a chansy. Now how do i get that thing that gives double XP, it's called mysterious egg i think?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OK i caught a chansy. Now how do i get that thing that gives double XP, it's called mysterious egg i think?



Lucky egg , every chansey has a 5% chance of having one as it's held item once you cach it so basicly check if it holds anything and cross your fingers .


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lucky egg , every chansey has a 5% chance of havign one as it's held item once you cach it so basicly check if it holds anything and cross your fingers .



OMGZ, mean not everyone has one? Oh noes, this is no good  I bearly caught on in saferie zone


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OMGZ, mean not everyone has one? Oh noes, this is no good  I bearly caught on in saferie zone



I caught about 15 and none of em had it...so i just decided to give up and try the D/P chanseys cause on em you atleast get to fight em and caching em is really easier , also i use thief on em so i won't even have to bother caching em .



I'm starting to think yoshi meant 2:10 pm XD...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry Dreiko~~ I just showed my brother how to transfer his Pokemon over~

You should battle him sometime to~
Let's battle if you're still alive


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Sure...and who is your bro? Is he on the forums? I'd love more opponents . 

get on quick~~~ XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sure...and who is yoru bro? Is he on the forums? I'd love more opponents



He doesn't use NF 

I can give you his friend code and you guys can battle some time


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> He doesn't use NF
> 
> I can give you his friend code and you guys can battle some time



OK you can be the middleman to set up our maches  .


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry yoshi, can't battle right now, I'm about to trade someone


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn...i did a really stupid thing with that espeon XD. I thought it would be slower lol. Totally got me this time . (btw that typhlosioon had a solarbeam for that whiscash but your quick claw covered it well )


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Damn...i did a really stupid thing with that espeon XD. I thought it would be slower lol. Totally got me this time



Well if it were slower, you would have died from Equake anyway... 

I'm surprised my lil non-EVed fish did so well~ so proud of Levy 

edit: I don't think it was quick claw, it was the 2x speed I got from Tekkanin  

@shea
it's okay then


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Well if it were slower, you would have died from Equake anyway...
> 
> I'm surprised my lil non-EVed fish did so well~ so proud of Levy
> 
> ...



Yes but it wasn't slower and if i used psychic and not psych up it would have taken you fishy...and your Bper aswell as your Ttar had low HP and my gross was at full and with sandstorm to raise his Sdef 50% 

No i'm sure i saw the item animation , also it had only 1 level boost not 2 levels and Typhlosion is rather fast...so if espeon was faster than the 2 stage boosted fish then typhlosion would be faster thasn the 1 stage.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Sstorm raises the Sp def of only Rock Pokemon by 1.5%....


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Sstorm raises the Sp def of only Rock Pokemon by 1.5%....



Rly? I thought it raised the def of all the types it doesn't injure .

So what's your brother's FC?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a question guys, on your trainer cards in the pal pad, it lists a group, how do you go about setting that group?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

X_D good morning guys XDDD its 8 am here... lol XD
that explained my sudden disappearance, anyway 1 question, in pal park, what happens if u change the day? not the time?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> X_D good morning guys XDDD its 8 am here... lol XD
> that explained my sudden disappearance, anyway 1 question, in pal park, what happens if u change the day? not the time?



Not sure but if i had to guess i'd say the same thing that happents if you change the time or nothing at all....so are you a gambler?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Rly? I thought it raised the def of all the types it doesn't injure .
> 
> So what's your brother's FC?



I don't have it with me, he's playing with it in his room and there's no wifi where he is.. 

@shea
In Jubilife there's a guy by the fountains that lets you make your own group or join one of your friends' groups


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I don't have it with me, he's playing with it in his room and there's no wifi where he is..
> 
> @shea
> In Jubilife there's a guy by the fountains that lets you make your own group or join one of your friends' groups



So how am i gonna play him? Is he gonna come to your room or something?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

@driek: a gambler? whats that?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Thief...i should of used thief this last hour while catching 8 chansy


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> So how am i gonna play him? Is he gonna come to your room or something?



  I said you'd play with him some time! Perhaps tomorrow 

btw, watch Blank Check


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @driek: a gambler? whats that?



Someone who gambles. Who takes his chances with stuff and hopes to have luck on his side. (english not your first language either? )


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

I just finished my first go at the E4 and got all the way to the champion.
I'm only using 5 pokemon and the highest level is 55...:|
That god damn Dragon/Ground pokemon raped me..


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I said you'd play with him some time! Perhaps tomorrow
> 
> btw, watch Blank Check



Oh i thought you meant in the more immidiete future  .

And what's blank check? Is that with the kid who gets 1 mil $? Cause i've seen that move 20 times XD...i'm waching animal planet atm...i like that chanell alot XD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

hey yoshi, wanna battle? i think i havnt had one from u yet X_D


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Someone who gambles. Who takes his chances with stuff and hopes to have luck on his side. (english not your first language either? )



lol, i knew that, i actually thought this was *'something'* in D/P ahahahah X_D
my bad, but il try it if it works, have u tried it?



> I just finished my first go at the E4 and got all the way to the champion.
> I'm only using 5 pokemon and the highest level is 55...:|
> That god damn Dragon/Ground pokemon raped me..


lol which 1's that? one of the E4? or the champ? 8S i beat all of them just using infernape and a starly X_D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

The best way to get items in this game is something I'm working on making~

*Banette*
Ability: Frisk (you can see what the PKM is holding from the start)
Move: Thief
Good for: Any item you want

*Linoone*
Ability: Pickup (pick up items in the process)
Move: Covet
Good for: Any item you want, minus Ghosts

*Yanma*
Ability: Compoundeyes (makes sure a PKM is holding an item)
Move: Thief
Good for: Chansey, and PKM that sometimes don't hold any items


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

8S tried the day thing, it says i wont be able to get pokes if i change it so just said no X_D

any1 have an adamant ralts?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> The best way to get items in this game is something I'm working on making~
> 
> *Banette*
> Ability: Frisk (you can see what the PKM is holding from the start)
> ...



Crap..i think i didn't port my yanma from colosseum cause it was sorta usless XD...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8S tried the day thing, it says i wont be able to get pokes if i change it so just said no X_D
> 
> any1 have an adamant ralts?



We haven't had the pleasure of battling yet  

lv 50 singles no legends?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ok sure 8)

okay im in 8) i can see u XD

hnng.... whats happening oO

oh wait! we have battled! hha

*edit* haha thanks for a great battle, after ur salamence i thought i was a gonner XD then i used dragonite to my advantage XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Ewww...horrible match there...<<

evil Dronite


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ahaha <3 dronites my only dragon XD

swept crazy's team with it too lol, XD but he turned off at the very end ><... so i dont have any wins 8(


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahaha <3 dronites my only dragon XD
> 
> swept crazy's team with it too lol, XD but he turned off at the very end ><... so i dont have any wins 8(



...><
My Whiscash swept all of Dreiko's team...but it didn't stand a chance this time...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> ...><
> My Whiscash swept all of Dreiko's team...but it didn't stand a chance this time...



haha, really? what move were u using with wishcash agains dreikoo?

played him with my LGs last night, won XD... flukey i think cos i applied paralysis


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha, really? what move were u using with wishcash agains dreikoo?



Equake swept his team once Ninjask danced, plus quick claw helped out too...this time it didn't ><


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ahh lol i c XD

*edit* Is there a Pkmn Renamer in Sinnoh??


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahh lol i c XD
> 
> *edit* Is there a Pkmn Renamer in Sinnoh??



It's in one of the condos, I think in Eterna or perhaps Hearthome?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

oh ok gatcha,cheers

ooo Oo... mime jr  xD
*EDIT* once the infected pokemon recovers from pokerus,cant u infect it again?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

It swept my team cause the lucky thing had a quick claw proc when it would normally have been hit by a solarbeam and had swords dance and 2 lvls of speed BPd to it >.< . And i fought a tyranittar sowhere between getting quaked x10 i think XD. (my salamance survived a swords danced dragon claw from Ttar btw...i never expected it to do that lol)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ah lol, my quickclaw never works with my heracorss Y_Y


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Where the heck is the move deleter.....argh!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

@Driek: whats ur salamence's stats?



> Where the heck is the move deleter.....argh!


go to the city left of jubilife, using surf


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

He's not 100 he's only 61 but he has like 30 more attack than my 73 dragonite XD....basicly he's really strong but he wasn't all that  EVd although he must have atleast 150 Evs in attack. Adamant nature....basicly he can take hits and do great dmg and his other stats are acceptable.

My metagross is better than him imo...386 attack at lvl 100  and 300somethign def too.


----------



## Homura (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol I suck when it comes to beating the story mode in Pokemon. It takes me forever. I've clocked at 15 hours of gameplay and I only have 2 badges and the pokemon in my party are all over level 25 with the exception of Bidoof, cause that pokemon is totally useless to me. I only carry it around cause it has cut. >.>


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Can any one pinpoint exactly where this is?I'm trying to get Riolu   for my pokedex...

 ,---------------.
   | OREBURGH GATE |
   `--.------------'------------------------------------------------------.
      | In the basement of Oreburgh Gate (requires Rock Smash to access), |
      | you can now use Surf to reach a previously unavailable area of    |
      | the basement. Over there, you'll find a Trainer to fight.         |
      |              __________                                           |
      |            .' TRAINERS `.___________________,----.                |
      |            | Expert                        ($2800 )               |
      |            `-.--------------.-----------.---`----<                |
      |              | Riolu        | FTG       | L33 | M |               |
      |              | Graveler     | RCK / GRD | L35 | M |               |
      |              | Staravia     | NRM / FLY | L34 | M |               |
      |              `--------------'-----------'-----'---'               |
      | Unfortunately, until you are able to use Strength outside of      |
      | battle, there's nothing else for you to do down here. Well, you   |
      | can fight wild Golducks by Surfing, which is kind of cool.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> He's not 100 he's only 61 but he has like 30 more attack than my 73 dragonite XD....basicly he's really strong but he wasn't all that  EVd although he must have atleast 150 Evs in attack. Adamant nature....basicly he can take hits and do great dmg and his other stats are acceptable.
> 
> My metagross is better than him imo...386 attack at lvl 100  and 300somethign def too.



oh ok, when u go to battle on lvl 100, does it round up ur stats? what was ur lucario's orignal lvl when u fought me?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Can any one pinpoint exactly where this is?I'm trying to get Riolu   for my pokedex...



Why not just go to Iron Island, get the egg, and hatch Riolu?
I didn't know there was a trainer with one...


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh ok, when u go to battle on lvl 100, does it round up ur stats? what was ur lucario's orignal lvl when u fought me?



I haven't checked his stats when i did the 100 battle but i assume it calculates all existing EVs when it takes him to 100...basicly as if you fed it rare candys for the rest of the levels. And my lukario was 54. I trained it from 5 up though so it got a bunch of Evs although  i didn't EV train it.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Why not just go to Iron Island, get the egg, and hatch Riolu?
> I didn't know there was a trainer with one...


Thank you very much! I didn't even know he came in an egg...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

yoshi, when the pokerus dissappears, cant u reinfect that pokemon again? it has a smily symbol on it oO



> I haven't checked his stats when i did the 100 battle but i assume it calculates all existing EVs when it takes him to 100...basicly as if you fed it rare candys for the rest of the levels. And my lukario was 54. I trained it from 5 up though so it got a bunch of Evs although i didn't EV train it.



ahh i c 8)

ack...need heart scales ><


----------



## chrisp (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, I can't wait till I get my copy! About one week!

Is it fun?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ack...need heart scales ><


Play the underground minigame....i dug up like 6 of em while searching for a shiny stone


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

oh right, wheres that found? i havnt done ne mini games yet, cos i was training some pokes X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh right, wheres that found? i havnt done ne mini games yet, cos i was training some pokes X_D



You just go out and use the explorrers kit...anywhere outside of a house/cave and you can do it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

The smiley face means they had Pokerus and will never have it again.

I think that the effects of it don't wear off, but they can't infect others with it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ack oO... how the hell do u play this underground thing X_D


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, so I just beat the game *legitimately* (A first.... unless you disregard the 'Swim on the side of Cinnabar' thing in Blue) 

Err, how do I get the National Pokedex? Do I have to catch all 151; or just see them?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

see em, only 150


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> see em, only 150



Will I have to trade with someone or something to see them all? (*plugs in wifi)

Is it necessary to catch/see them all?  Why can't this Prof. Maple Syrup (already 4got his name) be content and get a life/wife/laid?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

u dont need to trade anything in this point of the game, all the pokemon in the sinnoh dex can be found with in the game, the 3 legendary pokes need to b seen too. dont need to catch em, just die if u want, theyll still b there


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

O.k is it possible to change the date in the DS in order for it to be friday?
I want to catch a Drifloon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

u can, if ur not concerned about palpark thats fine 8)

next gen, they should make steeleon and drakeon XD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a Finneon? I Don't have anything cool to trade for it (unless you want a generic Pokemon at level 100 or something)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

y do need a finneon oO?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> y do need a finneon oO?



Err.... yeah.... I'll trade anything, really, I just need it.    I'll even trade it back, if you want.  (I don't really care, I just need it in my Pokedex, and I hate to fish)


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Err.... yeah.... I'll trade anything, really, I just need it.    I'll even trade it back, if you want.  (I don't really care, I just need it in my Pokedex, and I hate to fish)



A trainer has it on Route 223, Swimmer.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

^ lol yeah haha... they're every where XD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> A trainer has it on Route 223, Swimmer.



Thanks, but I need it, and also it's evolved forms...  

PS: Does any trainers have a Pichu?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone know how to change the Ds' clock to a 12 hour one?It's currently on a 24 hour one...

@Artificial_Sunshine
You can trade a magikarp for the fish,with who exactly I don't know.
And for pichu A bunch of trainers have it,plus you can see a wild one in the pokemon mansion.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

oO do u battle all the trainers? because if u do, by the time u complete E4, u will have 150 pkmn registered oO


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oO do u battle all the trainers? because if u do, by the time u complete E4, u will have 150 pkmn registered oO



Yup,thats all you have to do.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, I was up till 3.00 am yeasterday doing the palkia event, and I recommend people stock up on dusk balls, because well, I caught palkia with one dusk ball.

Anyone else had any luck with this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> lol, I was up till 3.00 am yeasterday doing the palkia event, and I recommend people stock up on dusk balls, because well, I caught palkia with one dusk ball.
> 
> Anyone else had any luck with this.



It seems that everyone and their grandmother caught Palkia and Daglia with 1 Ball. I also caught it (in the morning) with one ultra ball, and I've heard half a dozen people in this thread say the very same thing. 

Those two legendaries are apparently easy to catch.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

LoL I'm catching some of my pokemon in the pal park,and I haven't even beaten the Elite 4...lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

im bored XD any1 wanna battle?

i need an adamant ralts >< i keep getting modest one DX


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, with my Palkia, I am currently on a tyrannic rampage taking down everything in my path.

Just beat the last gym with him.

Now to train for the E4


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay, got a Japanese Cranindos and Croagunk in GTS today for a Chimecho and Sneasel.

I'm going to use up the rest of the day to train and get ready for the E4. xD


----------



## Ember (Apr 29, 2007)

Can some one please trade pokemon with me?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh shanp. ^Just read Kira's post a couple posts up.

Is that event still going on and where is it at?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Just got me lucky egg


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Just got me lucky egg



Where? After how long? Details 

@Kira
My brother caught Palkia with one Pokeball  
He invented this little trick thing that you rub the Pokeball with the stylus in relation to how it moves on the screen. It actually works....


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 29, 2007)

^Strongly doubt that.

If true, it'd be all over the interwebs.

Just keeps getting lucky, I'd imagine.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Route 210 in pearl...after the 3rd or 4th caught chansey. I ported my sceptile with false swing and it made em getting caught easyer...also i caught one of em with a fast ball on the first turn but it had only the oval stone....the whole thing must have taken 20-30 mins.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Strongly doubt that.
> 
> If true, it'd be all over the interwebs.
> 
> Just keeps getting lucky, I'd imagine.



It's just one of those lucky things you do and it sometimes work. Like moving the diagonal pad left and right then down in the older versions. If you tell your brain it'll work, it'll probably work out of luck


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 29, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Thanks, but I need it, and also it's evolved forms...
> 
> PS: Does any trainers have a Pichu?


They're wild behind the mansion.

And yes lotsa trainers have pichu.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

I wonder if that saying "gotcha" into the mic thing actually works? The times I've tried it it does, but I feel stupid doing it lol.


----------



## Savannah (Apr 29, 2007)

Where do I get a ground Burmy? Last pokemon I need to complete my pokedex.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> It's just one of those lucky things you do and it sometimes work. Like moving the diagonal pad left and right then down in the older versions. If you tell your brain it'll work, it'll probably work out of luck


That's like the old A/Up+B trick. There's another one circulating. You have to say 'GOTCHA!' into the mic just before the ball closes. All bullshit, though.

And for Burmy you need to Sweet Honey, I think.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 29, 2007)

That 'Gotcha' thing is BS. After trying it a few times, I'm sure that the person who put that up did so JUST to make other people feel stupid after they do try it out.

I also rub that pokeball with the stylus when catching a Pokemon, but that's only to assuage my mind. It doesn't really seem to do anything.

Oh, and I have caught one Heracross. A female Heracross. That makes things alot easier.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

FFLN said:


> That 'Gotcha' thing is BS. After trying it a few times, I'm sure that the person who put that up did so JUST to make other people feel stupid after they do try it out.
> 
> I also rub that pokeball with the stylus when catching a Pokemon, but that's only to assuage my mind. It doesn't really seem to do anything.
> 
> Oh, and I have caught one Heracross. A female Heracross. That makes things alot easier.



Can i get a egg of heracross? I can give you a chamander, any second gen, or third gen starter for it.


----------



## Savannah (Apr 29, 2007)

Can somebody trade me a Wormadam?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2007)

I have like three Armor Fossils.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

^Can i PLEASE get one? I really need it


----------



## Sasori (Apr 29, 2007)

lol it's like the "healing touch" for that operation game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

I could give you one...i got 6-7 XD.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2007)

No luck in the Underground? Or do you just have Diamond? XD


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of a guide to breeding that tells you what pokemon gets what? I just got to the town that you can do breeding in, but have no idea what to do to get certain pokemon >_< (Trying to get a squirtle mostly XD)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Moves of the male pokemon that are learnable by the baby pass down to it. The baby is the species of the female pokemon with the exeption of dito who always gives birth to the other pokemon's species.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 29, 2007)

Savannah said:


> Where do I get a ground Burmy? Last pokemon I need to complete my pokedex.


What, why do you need one?
I thought you only had to see them to complete the pokedex?


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone want to battle right now

Dreikoo?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I could give you one...i got 6-7 XD.



Really? That be great  Can we trade now?



Shalashaska said:


> No luck in the Underground? Or do you just have Diamond? XD



Never been there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

_Byakuya_ said:


> Does anyone know of a guide to breeding that tells you what pokemon gets what? I just got to the town that you can do breeding in, but have no idea what to do to get certain pokemon >_< (Trying to get a squirtle mostly XD)


well, you'll need at least one Squirtle 

And I usually breed them via a Ditto. 

If you want to know what other pokemon can breed with a female Squirtle then check out this link:


Under the "Game Mechanics" section

The site keeps going down due to high traffic, so keep trying an you'll eventually get in...."hopefully"


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

I just started another challenge of the e4 5 mins ago so it'll take me like 15 mins so find to do somethign in the meantime...i got me lucky egg and i'm having a ball with it....7000+ exp from the champion's main poke O.o .


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Moves of the male pokemon that are learnable by the baby pass down to it. The baby is the species of the female pokemon with the exeption of dito who always gives birth to the other pokemon's species.



So, if I were aiming for a squirtle(Which I am XD) I would need 2 pokemon of the same species as squirtle...so would something like a magikarp and goldeen work? and is it just completely luck at what you get from the egg? 

I don't know a lot about this>_< the only other pokemon games I played was red, and yellow, which was a looonnnnnggg time ago, heh.


----------



## Savannah (Apr 29, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> What, why do you need one?
> I thought you only had to see them to complete the pokedex?



Actually, I need Wormadam. Where can I find that?


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

battle, anyone?

kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

_Byakuya_ said:


> So, if I were aiming for a squirtle(Which I am XD) I would need 2 pokemon of the same species as squirtle...so would something like a magikarp and goldeen work? and is it just completely luck at what you get from the egg?




No, in the case of breeding with a ditto, one of the pokemon would have to be a squirtle.

In the case of of breeding a squirtle with a pokemon of the same group, you would need a female squirtle.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I just started another challenge of the e4 5 mins ago so it'll take me like 15 mins so find to do somethign in the meantime...i got me lucky egg and i'm having a ball with it....7000+ exp from the champion's main poke O.o .



OK kool, tell me when your ready. I'll be back in 15-20 minutes.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 29, 2007)

Savannah said:


> Actually, I need Wormadam. Where can I find that?


You see it from a Trainer on Route 214


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

_Byakuya_ said:


> So, if I were aiming for a squirtle(Which I am XD) I would need 2 pokemon of the same species as squirtle...so would something like a magikarp and goldeen work? and is it just completely luck at what you get from the egg?



To get a squirtle you need a female squirtle or either of his evolutions and a male pokemon of his egg group (goldeen should work i think) or a male squirtle or his evos and a ditto.


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 29, 2007)

erf, so I would need a squirtle to start off with? Guess the only way to get it would be trading or transferring from another game, right? I heard somewhere that if you have 2 different pokemon you can get anything within that species >_<


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

battle


----------



## Savannah (Apr 29, 2007)

Haha. I just found that Mesprit in the grass randomly, and it fled. Oh well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

_Byakuya_ said:


> erf, so I would need a squirtle to start off with? Guess the only way to get it would be trading or transferring from another game, right? I heard somewhere that if you have 2 different pokemon you can get anything within that species >_<



Yeah you need one to start with...i mean different species aren't logical to have babys of a different species than both parents right?  


And count i'd battle ya but i'm in the e4 atm sry  .


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

_Byakuya_ said:


> erf, so I would need a squirtle to start off with? Guess the only way to get it would be trading or transferring from another game, right? I heard somewhere that if you have 2 different pokemon you can get anything within that species >_<



Lol whoever told you that lied, you cant just magically make pokemon xD


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Apr 29, 2007)

well, I guess I'll just use that pokesav program and make one then...was trying to not use any cheats/hax but I guess it's not that big of a cheat...


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

saddness overwhelms me

anyone else want to battle


----------



## Savannah (Apr 29, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> You see it from a Trainer on Route 214



Thank you! I found Wormadam.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

_Byakuya_ said:


> well, I guess I'll just use that pokesav program and make one then...was trying to not use any cheats/hax but I guess it's not that big of a cheat...



Or you could try and maybe...trade for one? I didn't have 1 either 2 days ago...check the trade center kira was offering a bunch of em , don't resort to cheats cause it's not honest and makes you feel like you don't deserve what you have. 

Also little by little you'll be hacking more and more with the "it's not that big of a deal" thing but you'll end up known as one big lousy cheater .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> battle



Never!!!! 

*goes back to breeding and hatching*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Countach let's BATTORU!


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

ok lets go


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

yoshi hurry


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry~ i am on now


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry about that yoshi, i was trying to change pokemon

however i have to go to a concert now so i'll see you at 7


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone could trade me either of the fossils?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm allmost done. 1-2 more pokes of the champ left.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm allmost done. 1-2 more pokes of the champ left.



OK PM me when you want me to go on.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2007)

Maaaan...

NDS WiFi Stick
K'naan album
Gelcase iPod
Band shirts

And I need to pick out a maximum of two.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

yay! skull fossil! lol, i dug so many claw fossils X_D


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yay! skull fossil! lol, i dug so many claw fossils X_D



I need that one too, get more more more


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

i have 5 claw fossils, 1 skull, and 2 helix XD and an amber


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

What are the othere fossils for?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2007)

Helix is for kabuto i think.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

pal park time 8D... any1 wanna battle later?


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 29, 2007)

So it is possible for us to obtain Areodactyl in this game?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

yup, u need an amber


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 29, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Maaaan...
> 
> NDS WiFi Stick
> K'naan album
> ...


Gelcase Ipod and band shirts!

And they better be sexy ones!

I have reached the 6th gym town o__~ I got very bored while babysitting. Only took me like 17 hours. haha


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

My DS Lite's L button is stuck....<<

I need to get it repaired now I think....SUCKS


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 29, 2007)

Just beat the 5th gym and got the Riolu egg.

I got everyone to level 40.


----------



## Pein (Apr 29, 2007)

i just went to 4 differnt game stores all of them were out of diamond and pearli managed to buy the ds though ill go lok again tommorow sucks for me


----------



## Hidan_Angel007 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hav pearl version. does anybody know what TM you need to scale walls?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Hidan_Angel007 said:


> I hav pearl version. does anybody know what TM you need to scale walls?



u need the HM rock climb, i think u get it after somewhere when ur on ur way to the 7th gym

yay! i  finally have a gallade! it rulez! XD kinda


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

dynamic...I didn't know you were pokefreak...O_o

I GET THE REFERENCE NOW!! 

wanna battle? actually in 20 mins~~ dinnertime


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Where do i go to get fossils?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

lol X_DDDDD

well now u do XD
erm... ok... 8_D
can i use a legendary? X_DDDDDD



> Where do i go to get fossils?


underground digging 8)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

I've been underground but i don't see no fossil


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

lol u have to dig for it 8D


@yoshi: im waiting in the room 8)


----------



## apotter92 (Apr 29, 2007)

hi every1 i just got the game like 2 days ago and im already at the elite 4, i know im a nerd.

i have a level 66 torterra. and he wrecks, and i have a dialga.

ALL I REALLY REALLY WANT IS A GOD DAM EEVEE !! 

i want to know when the guy at the mansion will say something so i can go to the trophy garden,, and i want to know why i cant connect to the wifi even tho i have it..

AND.. i want to know if i put my leafgreen or something into my gba cartridge and i trade the eevee can i trade the eevee within the same Nintendo DS?

plz hELP!


----------



## apotter92 (Apr 29, 2007)

plz helpppp! 
alll i really want is a leafeon,, and i dont want to do the national dex thing


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 29, 2007)

The largest sphere I've gotten is size 19. How long does it take for a sphere to grow after it gets buried? Oh, and where are those other trader hikers, can't seem to find them all.


----------



## apotter92 (Apr 29, 2007)

also what town is the lady in that shows u the pictures of the 2 legendaries


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

> plz helpppp!
> alll i really want is a leafeon,, and i dont want to do the national dex thing


too bad, u cant get eevee untill u get the national dex 8P




> also what town is the lady in that shows u the pictures of the 2 legendaries


the old lady is the 'grandma' of cynthia, so im sure u know where to find her 8)


----------



## apotter92 (Apr 29, 2007)

but i thot u could get an eevee at the pokemon mansion


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

i dont think so... theres only 1 eevee in every pkmn game oO... and this one wont be available till u get the national dex


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

k let's battle! Doubles...1 legendary I guess


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ahhh doubles??? but i dont have any pokes that have combi attaks oO cos i replaced emall with single battle attacks X_D


----------



## apotter92 (Apr 29, 2007)

can u guys tell me what these numbers are in the pokedex so i can fill it

i have seen 134, now that i saw palkia, heres the numbers

22
45
46
54
59
65
81
108
111
115
128
134
135
139
146
148

and does anyone know where i can find them.. thx if u can help =P


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

if u play the game right i.e. fight all trainers and legendaries and E4, they will all total to 150 seen pokemon in sinnoh. u dont need to trade or w/e


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

back from concert

who wants to battle?


----------



## Capacity (Apr 29, 2007)

I just need the pokemon that appears on Fridays >_>


----------



## apotter92 (Apr 29, 2007)

well i can find the three alien ones.. and i just caught one. so. i just need to know where can u find alakazam. and milotic
and the pokemon that appear on fridays


srry to bother u dynamic.. ur the only one who seems to know =]


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

Capacity said:


> I just need the pokemon that appears on Fridays >_>



I'll trade you one for a good enough offer


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

2shea want to battle?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> 2shea want to battle?



Sorry man, I'm at a friends right now who doesn't have WiFi, maybe later on?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ahaha great game XD i was so nervous XDDDD

count, ill battle ya 8D
no LGs XD


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

dd you want to battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

sure no LGs ok? 8)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic, that was a good match  If only Focus Band had kicked in...I need to buy Focus Strip...

Countach wanna battle?
edit: nvm


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dynamic, that was a good match  If only Focus Band had kicked in...I need to buy Focus Strip...
> 
> Countach wanna battle?



haha which 1 had focus band?


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

after i battle dd

im ready now dd, lets go


----------



## Capacity (Apr 29, 2007)

I got to fix my wifi


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha which 1 had focus band?



Tekka - Ninjask  
I woulda killed your Mewtwo, Weakened Milotic, Salamence woulda killed Milotic, and Aced Galla


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

haha XD true XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

good lord! a salamence straight on to my face XD


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Help! with breeding! 
When I breed a pokemon with a ditto does the pokemon have to be female?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Help! with breeding!
> When I breed a pokemon with a ditto does the pokemon have to be female?



No. Ditto is ambisexual so it can go with guys and girls


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> No. Ditto is ambisexual so it can go with guys and girls


I knew that from the old games,but I had my ditto and a dragonite and they didn't like eachother.Or is that,that doesn't matter?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 29, 2007)

You should still get your Dratini egg just fine.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

a dragon team ¬_¬.... thats a bit cheap...

lol, good game XD


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

great game DD

well i am the dragon leader


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I knew that from the old games,but I had my ditto and a dragonite and they didn't like eachother.Or is that,that doesn't matter?



Ditto makes babies with anything minus Legendaries and itself

@Countach
wanna test out your jabbies with me?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks guys just double checking.


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

yes yes i do yoshi


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

dragon leader? in the NF tournament?
dragons are over rated XD... theyre basically like legendaries... thats y i only use 1 X_DDDDD

i love psychics X_D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Legendaries or no legendaries?

Doubles singles?


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> dragon leader? in the NF tournament?
> dragons are over rated XD... theyre basically like legendaries... thats y i only use 1 X_DDDDD
> 
> i love psychics X_D



yes in the torny, in order to get to the elite four you have to beat 8 out of the 17 leaders

@yoshi, im ready

first game no legends

2nd game double legend battle


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Apr 29, 2007)

How many steps does it take for the Riolu egg to hatch?

And do you have to battle using Riolu to make it happy, because I want the Lucario to be at a low level.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

who are the leaders exactly?


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

6,800 steps dylanR

@DD
look at the thread here in the gameing dept.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

There's a thread in the games forum on it 

I am Rock


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, just do a search, it's prolly a page behind now.

I'm ice


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

ok, i checked but there was no names of who the leaders were oO? am i reading the right part?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

[Ayako]_Seto_no_Hanayome_-_02_(XVID)

That's the thread


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

How did u guys become gym leaders oO....

8O i wanna b psychic, my team isnt really a push over XD Y_Y.... i have beaten some of those guys b4... what does it mean?

or sci-fi lol, psychic n fighting X_D


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

It was all first come first serve  basis.

Also, Kira is already the psychic leader lol.

You would have to defeat him w/ your psys to become the leader.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Coutach~~ your dragons are no match for my Lanturn 

edit: Why didn't you have Garchomp do Equake on my Lanturn?


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

yoshi that was great

it came right down to the end

i have to get a lanturn killer

it was a heat of the battle thing, plus i cant remember all of that fucking pokemons resistances


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

2Shea said:


> It was all first come first serve  basis.
> 
> Also, Kira is already the psychic leader lol.
> 
> You would have to defeat him w/ your psys to become the leader.



are u serious oO... lol i can imagine using psychic on each other XDDDDD
but yeah, ill try to 8)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys should nickname your Pokemon 

Before the creation of "Lumineon", my Lanturn's name was unique...now it's like I copied it...<<.


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

can you give them nicknames now, after you have caught them


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

i need a diff nickname for galla, ill call him glade 8D
*spray* *spray* XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

Meh, I liked your pokemon names Yoshi 



Countach said:


> can you give them nicknames now, after you have caught them



In the 2nd gym town.


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks shea


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Shea 

@Count
You can't rename them after you trade them....<<
So I forgot to nickname my good Charizard...now he wil forever be just a "Charizard" ;(


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

btw, yoshi, the team ur using was that ur league team/rock team then?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> btw, yoshi, the team ur using was that ur league team/rock team then?



No...sadly the rules are evil and you can only pick Pokemon of one type (with combinations of the type allowed). You can't pick a Snorlax with a Dragon attack if you're Dragon leader.  

So I need to get 6 strong Rockies and train them~


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> No...sadly the rules are evil and you can only pick Pokemon of one type (with combinations of the type allowed). You can't pick a Snorlax with a Dragon attack if you're Dragon leader.
> 
> So I need to get 6 strong Rockies and train them~



sweet sweet snorlax


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> sweet sweet snorlax



Its Equake surprisingly didn't OHKO my Starmie


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

lol yeah 8O... i was surpirsed too XD... isnt snorlax high in atk?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

It'd be cool if we could view other ppl battling each other...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

haha yeah! give the other poeple advantage though X_D

well, g2g, 1:45 am here O_O this game is so great XD.... wifi is the bomb! haha


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha yeah! give the other poeple advantage though X_D
> 
> well, g2g, 1:45 am here O_O this game is so great XD.... wifi is the bomb! haha



Dude I stayed up until 5 last night...<<
But you have school tomorrow right?


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

my garchomp has the greatest name now


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

lol yeah, dont start till 1 though, but i wanna get some rest... ive been sleeping at 2 since i got this game X_D bad habbit XDDDD



> my garchomp has the greatest name now


wat is it~? samehada? X_D


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

DD draw me a picture


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

lol X____D oh dear XD


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

RC... we'll let you be a gym leader if you'll draw like.... a big pic of all us gym leaders as trainers xDDDD

"The NF Pokemon League" lol

j/k


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol X____D oh dear XD



i'll take that as a yes?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

8OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
wow! now thats an idea! i use to draw pokemon alot! even copied the artist's style like with kishi haha X_D



> i'll take that as a yes?


ill do what 2sch says, fair enough? its for all of us here 8)

ill be needing ur piccys though XD


----------



## FFLN (Apr 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Can i get a egg of heracross? I can give you a chamander, any second gen, or third gen starter for it.



I don't have any Heracross eggs yet, but I can get one started. We can work out the trade details by either PM or the trade thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

We so need someone to help us create gym badges/symbols.


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

that would be great DD


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

KIra want to battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

so, lets have ur piccys! imjust gonna do waist/bust shots XD

EDIT: PM them to me. g2g to bed now XD
konbanwa minna-san


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 29, 2007)

That'd be awesome RC, it's just ya know I(or any of us) don't have the power to appoint you gym leader or anything lol, someone would have to drop out. Which I'm sure someone will, plus you're a good trainer, you can take a spot 

Also w/ what Kira said about badges, I'm sure Yoshi, DD, and myself could take care of that fairly easily.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

oh, no dont worry, i dont really mind not being a gym leader X_D, im happy to beat kira if i have to XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

DD!! Draw me a Lanturn 

I wanna battle against Kira....<<


----------



## Countach (Apr 29, 2007)

so how about kira?

i called it first yoshi


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

I just realized I can give ppl Japanese lessons throug wifi...0_o


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Apr 29, 2007)

i got the game this morning and i like it, o if yall got questions yall can go to this site.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Since I'm doing some breeding in Fire red anyone  have any baby request?
I might be able to hook you guys up.


----------



## Zenou (Apr 29, 2007)

Got 6 badges now. After the 3rd badge, it seems like everything is a breeze and took no time to do.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone have a MALE Charizard with the move "Blast Burn" they wanna trade? I can get pretty much most pokemon if given time (1-2 days). But I can trade you a FEMALE Spiritomb or any FEMALE starters for Pearl/Diamond right now.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2007)

piccys?....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

Well got some trades done with friends today so i got machamp and golem and such. Man trading takes awhile sometimes


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone recommend takingon E4 with this team?:
Infernape - Level 56
Empoleom - Level 54
Roserade - Level 54
Mismaigus - Level 52
Staraptor - Level 52
Garchomp - Level 50

I alright bought like 30 Hyper Potions, 15 Super Potions, 20 Revives, and 15 Full Heals.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone want to battle me?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Anyone want to battle me?



Ok, let's battle,
singles lv 50 no legies


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Krag said:


> Anyone recommend takingon E4 with this team?:
> Infernape - Level 56
> Empoleom - Level 54
> Roserade - Level 54
> ...



That's pretty good,you can do it.It would of been best if you had 2 or 3 of them  at 60.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ok, let's battle,
> singles lv 50 no legies



Ready when you are


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Ready when you are



I fear for my life


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I fear for my life



I've barely won all my matches, so my guess is that this will be a close fought match. Because I'm seriously gambling with my line up this time around *experiments* 

I'm waiting for you to log on.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, just getting into this thread. I'm getting my copy of Diamond in about one week, really looking forward to it.

One question: Is Dialga exclusive to Diamond, and Palkia to Pearl? I assume they are, but just wanted to clarify.

Also, are pokemon from every series in this? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Hey, just getting into this thread. I'm getting my copy of Diamond in about one week, really looking forward to it.
> 
> One question: Is Dialga exclusive to Diamond, and Palkia to Pearl? I assume they are, but just wanted to clarify.


Sure are.



_*_ said:


> Also, are pokemon from every series in this?
> 
> Thanks so much.


Yup.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I've barely won all my matches, so my guess is that this will be a close fought match. Because I'm seriously gambling with my line up this time around *experiments*
> 
> I'm waiting for you to log on.



Noooooo what happened??
I had perfect connection...<<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

We got disconnected


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> We got disconnected



rematch? same teams and order


----------



## Twilit (Apr 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Sure are.
> 
> 
> Yup.





Sweet, thanks.

Now, speaking honestly, what are the comparisons with Palkia and Dialga? Strength, other stats, is either "superior" to the other?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> rematch? same teams and order


Not again *dreaded disconnect error message* 

Everything seems fine at my end though 

This is the first time ever, I had two disconnects with the same person.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Uh...Kira check your router...

I cannot afford to get disrupted like that!!! 

edit: All my bars were bright green..so...>> and I wouldn't do it on purpose like that too after my annoying Lanturn


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Sweet, thanks.
> 
> Now, speaking honestly, what are the comparisons with Palkia and Dialga? Strength, other stats, is either "superior" to the other?


Palkia
Dialga
You compare the 2,I honestly don't care about them since I don't use legendaries.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Uh...Kira check your router...
> 
> I cannot afford to get disrupted like that!!!



I ran a test on it and everything checks out fine. 

My laptop and my other PC seem okay as well. 

I'm not sure where the problem could be originating from. I've battle quite a few times and this has never happened :S



> edit: All my bars were bright green..so...>> and I wouldn't do it on purpose like that too after my annoying Lanturn



all my bars where fine as well. They've never dipped below full.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I ran a test on it and everything checks out fine.
> 
> My laptop and my other PC seem okay as well.
> 
> ...



Let's play again at 12:00 midnight tonight
btw, you evilly changed the order of your team after the first match...<<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Let's play again at 12:00 midnight tonight
> btw, you evilly changed the order of your team after the first match...<<



That was before you posted the message and don't worry, I guarantee that Salamance will be in the first slot next time around 

So, get your lanturn ready for more poisoning.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That was before you posted the message and don't worry, I guarantee that Salamance will be in the first slot next time around
> 
> So, get your lanturn ready for more poisoning.



That's so mean  
and your lil sucker punching backfired


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2007)

I only have 4 pokemon at level 50,and I'm about to take on the E4,time to train.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I only have 4 pokemon at level 50,and I'm about to take on the E4,time to train.



I beat elite four with 3 level 50's and one 40.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Does it take longer to breed in pearl than in FR/LG?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> That's so mean
> and your lil sucker punching backfired



Yeah, but I pretty much learned my lesson in that regard. I have a few more tricks up my sleeve xDD

*goes off to watch anime in the mean time*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Does it take longer to breed in pearl than in FR/LG?



It's much faster since you can place a PKM with flame body or magma armor in the front, and it cuts the steps required to hatch it in half  like in Emerald (the game I never played)


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I beat elite four with 3 level 50's and one 40.



 

Sounds like the plan.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Sounds like the plan.



Just watch the forth one, little physic asshole


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Just watch the forth one, little physic asshole



My Luxray has crunch for that chump.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> My Luxray has crunch for that chump.



Haha nice. Be careful though, one his pokemon has earthquake, i hate that bitch  Level 66.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

If you guys have been training a Machamp, it learns Dynamic Punch at lv 51, so use that on Bronzong, and it'lll fall


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2007)

Dynamic has low accuracy right like 50?
trade me a gligar someone


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> It's much faster since you can place a PKM with flame body or magma armor in the front, and it cuts the steps required to hatch it in half  like in Emerald (the game I never played)


Which pokemon have it?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Haha nice. Be careful though, one his pokemon has earthquake, i hate that bitch  Level 66.



Just ripped the bug trainer a new one.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Blacksmoke - Dynamic has 100 with Machamp's No Guard Ability 

Magby + evos
Slugma + evos
have the Flame and Magma techniques


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 29, 2007)

What if I trade a Slugma or Magcargo from FR would they have it?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Just ripped the bug trainer a new one.



bug trainer is perfect training for my flying pokemon  Next is for my Grass, then water


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What if I trade a Slugma or Magcargo from FR would they have it?



Those abilities existed in FRLG, but their special effect wasn't made available in Emerald. So if you trade one with that ability from FR, it'll have it in DP and it'll make eggs hatch faster


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks! it'll help out alot.

I just hatched about 12 eggs in my FR trying to get good natures for beldum,charmander and eevee...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Ready Kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ready Kira?



Sorry about that. I started trading a few minutes before midnight and then waited until 12:15 for you and then decided to just go off and watch some anime. Try to PM me within the next 10 minutes to initiate a battle 

or I'm going back to my anime marathon


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Count, wanna do that double battle now, or do you want to switch teams, aka get our double teams ready?

@Kira 
i'll PM you


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

I just caught Dialga, and used an Escape Rope to get off of the mountain. What I want to know is whether I missed any special encounters or any character encounters in Mt. Coronet. I decided to stick with the first Dialga I got, plus I barely got to the old guy who gives you stuff for bringing him Pokemon with levels equal to what he wants. I got there, he told me the level, I checked the in-game time, 3 minutes, went to PC, checked Pokemon, got one that was the right level, flew to Sandgem, repelled up, surfed... and somehow made it to the old guy's house with about 10 seconds to spare. I don't think I've ever hurried that much in a Pokemon game before.

Anyway... does anything else happen in the mountain on the way down?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

*@All gym leaders of NF:*dont forget to send me ur piccys guys! for the gym leader drawings 8)
and gimme a description of ur badge and what poke u want me to draw along side ur characters XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

You mean real pics?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

lol ofcourse X_D


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon, will you be doing the same for awesome trainers like me?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Lol should we take a pose or something for the pics? Cause i got long hair and normally i have it tied but i could let it down for a cool gym leader pic .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

erm im only doing bust shots for use to be able to use as avatars or sigs, so just chest--up will do ^^

@shaka: are u a gym leader? these are only for the leaders XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> erm im only doing bust shots for use to be able to use as avatars or sigs, so just chest--up will do ^^
> 
> @shaka: are u a gym leader? these are only for the leaders XD



Lol that'll only capture 1/2-1/3 of the length of my hair XD....meh doesn't matter .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ok, then just send me any pics XD full or bust it doesnt matter, and remember the poke u want to see next to u 8)

any1 dont mind lending a dawn stone? in exchange for their custom trainer icons?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not a Gym-Leader, though I will be a decent contestant for Elite Four member. >.>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ill draw u if u lend me a dawn stone 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you mean shiny stone? I dunno what dawn stone is nor i got 1 lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

lol its called dawn stone, i just used mine, but i need another, its used to evolve pokes like kirlia and snorunt


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

dreik, u got any pics now? so i can start on it in a bit 8)
urs and mine will b the 1st


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Nah i don't have any atm.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ok 8(......


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Just traded my gimpy lvl 100 regice for a lvl 80 dialga .


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone care to help me out with EV training?
I have a few questions,add me on Msn if you can help!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone care to help me out with EV training?
> I have a few questions,add me on Msn if you can help!



This page has all the info you'll need , after reading it i knew everything in order to EV my pokes so i belive it'll help you too


----------



## Masaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Nmeh, so I just want to know what people think of my team as of right now (all 21-22)

Monferno
Shellos (soon to be replaced by Whooper)
Roselia (just evolved this morning, they grow up so fast)
Starvia (sp?)
Luxio
Misdrevaus (sp) (Kinda a placeholder for now, any idea for this spot?)

And I may not be able to participate in any NF battles since I can't afford a Wifi.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2007)

My turn to go Lucky Egg hunting. ._.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> This page has all the info you'll need , after reading it i knew everything in order to EV my pokes so i belive it'll help you too


Thanks,man.That does answer most of my questions.
I still have one though and maybe you can answer it.
Here it goes.

Lets say I have a level 1 pokemon and I want to ev train it.
If  I switch it and win the battle with another pokemon would it still get the 1 point zubat would give off?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

You could get a wirless router , i don't know how much the DS wifi thing costs but wirless wifi routers can be bought in most shops and don't cost more than $50 or so.



Skeets said:


> Thanks,man.That does answer most of my questions.
> I still have one though and maybe you can answer it.
> Here it goes.
> 
> ...



Yes and also it'll get it even if it just holds exp share and never battles. So you could have 1 poke with macho brace battling and 5 others with exp shares and EV em all at once


----------



## Masaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Let's put it this way:

I have about $60 with me.  I should hopefully get another 20 from my parents, but this money all goes to:

Lunch
Gas (tank's almost empty)
Beet the Vandel Buster's newest volume (only manga I actually buy, no scans online)

Buying Pearl really diminished my money :S


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Seriously? Good looking out!
I'm gonna transfer my exp share from my fire red...lol
Damn I misplaced my sapphire so I don't think I'll be able to get the macho brace..argh!!


Masaki said:


> Let's put it this way:
> 
> I have about $60 with me.  I should hopefully get another 20 from my parents, but this money all goes to:
> 
> ...


The router I got was $40 and it works just fine.
And Gas money is such a bitch!!! Gas over here is $3.23 a gallon and it's still going up.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 30, 2007)

How much do those Wifi things usually cost, though?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

$40 is the cheapest,I have seen.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, that's not happening.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone care to answer this little question,I'm just trying to plan ahead before I start the EV training...lol

Lets say my whole party has Pokerus and I give exp share to a pokemon
and I use another to do the battling.
How many ev points would the pokemon with the exp share gain?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Exp share gives equal points as the battling poke gains, pokerus doubles that ammount and macho brace does the same. If a poke has macho and pokerus it gets x4 the ammount.

So a zubat would give 2 points to speed instead of 1 if you poke has pokerush regardless of weather or not it fought or used exp share.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah but if you read the bottom of that page you linked me too it says you only gain the base EV point with EXP share....


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh...well that may be i never had pokerus so i assumed it worked of exp share pokes too.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Have you done any EV training in Pearl/Diamond?
can you recommend any spots?
I haven't found any guides covering Pearl/diamond training spots..:\


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

No , not yet. Most of the pokes that needed EVing that i plan to use in D/P i already Evd long long ago in my ruby and the few new ones i haven't got to yet....i barely have pal parked 1/6 of my stuff yet .


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah,I misplaced my Sapphire So I can't transfer my macho brace...
You don't happen to have an extra one.......lol


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 30, 2007)

Just beat the E4 yeaterday, was up till 4 am because in england it was hot and I couldnt sleep -_-.

But overall, I beat the whole elite four with palkia and Infernape alone.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually i do but i think i'll need it cause i'll get both pearl and the new one that comes after 1 year . (like emerald yelow etc)


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually i do but i think i'll need it cause i'll get both pearl and the new one that comes after 1 year . (like emerald yelow etc)



Looking for anything you'd might trade it for...*hey might as well try,shrug*


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Short of a choise band choise specs or a few TMs and event legendaries i don't really need anything.... Oh and a lugia.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

So you have Pokerus?
What Tms and Legendaries you might want?
I think I have a bunch of legendaries I haven't touched....*shrug*


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

No , i thought you meant macho brace not pokerus when you talked about trading lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

I want the macho brace I was asking if you had pokerus.
I could trade you an infected pokemon for the macho brace.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm...that sounds ok. I'm beating the E4 atm so wait like 15 mins plz ok?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah,of course.Let me know when,I'll add your code now.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 30, 2007)

damn damn damn... no wi fi Usb adpaters to be seen here ...

i want it to use it here at work.. where we don't have wireless internet ;/__\;...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Itachi, you should edit your sig to make it say "bring"....unless it's on purpose...<.<

EV Attack
Luxio = Guitarist - East of Canalave
Luxio = Guitarist - West of Sunyshore

EV Sp. Def
Tentacool/Tentacruel = Wild = Searoute prior to Victory Road/ Sea East of Battle Zone

That's all I know as of now since I am looking for places myself


----------



## Masaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Question: If I were to bring Pokerus Pokemon from the GBA games into DP, would they still have Pokerus?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Itachi, you should edit your sig to make it say "bring"....unless it's on purpose...<.<
> 
> EV Attack
> Luxio = Guitarist - East of Canalave
> ...



Good looking out!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

I think so masaki. They're basicly 100% the same as they were in the GBA games.

Skeet i'm ready just entered the hall of fame so you might aswell get ready for the trade...btw if you could please give me a newlyinfected poke ^^.


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah,no doubt.I just got pokerus 3 hours ago..lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

OK i'm goin online now. (btw no chat please...i got the TV on  )


edit : Thanks and have a nice day .


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you very much sir,and enjoy that riolu...lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

lol skeets, u cudve asked me where the macho brace is, theres one in D/P.
its in pastoria city, the house above the shop XP
also,a good place to EV train in both speed and spc atk is the pokemon mansion, its filled with roselias and staravias give off 2 EV points each


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

How do i infect others? I tried battling with it while it was on the 3rd position of the party....do i have to actually win the battle with it? lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

erm i think u have to win, some times it takes about 3 tries to start infecting


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah i see....well it's only lvl 1 so i'll exp share it a bit  i guess


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

Just sent you pics DD ^^


I'm finally about to get down to some EV training, I've been too busy these past few days ><

Anyway, my team is starting to come together bit by bit... shame I didn't play more during the Advance Gen lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

haha oki cool 8)
btw,wat pokemon do u want along side u?

oh and wat gym type are u XD


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

What method do you guys use to keep track of EV points?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm Ice... and hmm I dunno.... Articuno?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ah ok, lol, no not legendaries... pick like a regular ice poke that u'd have as a regular xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Glaceon~

So I guess we have to pick one of our Pokemon in our gym teams....(no Lanturn that means)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

haha 8_D i guess

yoshi, got ne pics of u? cos i can start em now 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What method do you guys use to keep track of EV points?



Classic P&p method .


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Classic P&p method .


I'm doing that now..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

wats p&p???

so 2shea,is a glaceon fine with u?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't have pics now~ will get them to you soon though


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

oka, guess we'll be seeing 2shea first! 8D


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Pen&Paper..
Just caught Mespirit while EV training..lol


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Btw, will you be drawing us anime style? o_O


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

oh right lol, i cought my mesprit thesame way X_D

@yoshi: lol ofcourse, sugimori style ^^


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

Ahh hm glaceon? Sure lol


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh right lol, i cought my mesprit thesame way X_D
> 
> @yoshi: lol ofcourse, sugimori style ^^



lol , Sugimori ryuu ka?

Aren't most of your drawings Kishimoto style?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

lol Ken Sugimori 8)
haha im not only kishi, im varied X____D
i used to draw pokes alot haha hence my DA name XD


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

You could do sortof a mix, Kishi's and Sugimori's o.O


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

x_x

ooh, That's awesome 
Can't wait to see Shea's real pic vs. your drawing


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Dragon what you think you can draw better a gyarados or a milotic? And do you have any links to your drawings? I've never seen any of it and i'm not sure exactly how it'll look like  .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Dragon what you think you can draw better a gyarados or a milotic? And do you have any links to your drawings? I've never seen any of it and i'm not sure exactly how it'll look like  .



He's Pokefreak  
check his Devart link in his sig


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

I checked the link...they're all pretty cool .

Btw i just got traded a mew2 with luck incence , anyone knows if it's effect stacks with amulet coin for x4 money rewards?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 30, 2007)

Since I'm broke, I've decided to trade a ton of games and an unused Xbox so I can go _Pokemon Pearl_in' real soon. The money or credits left over I'll use towards the reservation I've on the Zelda DS game.

Hopefully I'll see some of you onlione soon.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Hm, maybe I should look for games to trade in.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2007)

I got it... I got a Lucky Egg.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ok, ive done the lineart, i think im gonna ditch the side pokemon, cos theres no point haha X_D


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 30, 2007)

sooooooooooooo... it's settled that Ru... i mean... Lucario isn't considered "legendary" on the game?...

cause i like it and i want to use it on competitive play ./ _ \.

Congrats Shalashaska XD...


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok, ive done the lineart, i think im gonna ditch the side pokemon, cos theres no point haha X_D



Oooh awesome xD

And yeah I don't guess a side pokemon is really needed... hmm...

You should put these all together when you're done for a big pic, all of us standing together


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

ossu! now presenting.....

the ICE GYM LEADER.... 2SHEA!

woooooo XD





​


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2007)

That's quite awesome indeed.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ok ibeat the game and ready to battle and or trade 


anyone have a manify....
will trade for a a lv 100 charizard any level is fine


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2007)

Still can't tickle you to make one for me, Dynamic Dragon? XD


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ok ill trade a Jirachi too for manify


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I finally beat the Elite 4 on my first try with the following pokemon:

Staraptor Lv.49
Luxray Lv.50
Golduck Lv.49
Garchomp Lv.51
Infernape Lv.49
Roserade Lv.49

Now it's off to the Pal Park.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

nope not yet gotta get the national dex


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

You beat the E4 with that team? ^^ O_O They all oulvel you be 10, how'd you do it. O_O


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Krag said:


> You beat the E4 with that team? ^^ O_O They all oulvel you be 10, how'd you do it. O_O


Lol i beat em with a team about 6 or so levels lower than his . The trick is to use alot of potions and have balanced teams.

When i beat it i had 1 54 poke 1 51 and all others were 46 and lower so imagine their level when they started the challenge .


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Well, I finally beat the Elite 4 on my first try with the following pokemon:
> 
> Staraptor Lv.49
> Luxray Lv.50
> ...



That team sounds close to my team right now, with the difference being the levels and I have a level 46 Bibarel instead of Garchomp. 

And that pic is awesomely well done, DD.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2007)

So yea, I've been playing Pokemon online for a while now and I've developed some skills on how to battle in upper level play, but I never really learned how to build and do it the right way.

Basically can one of the veterans help me out on EV spreads, how to effectively work the EVs, and how to breed the right moves.

Yea...I'm a scrub.

First of all what is the breeding pattern to make my Sneasel learn Ice Punch, TTar learn Dragon Dance, Salamence learn Hydro Pump, Milotic learn Hypnosis, and Donphan learn Ice Shard.

Next is the EV question. I know that 4 of whatever EV that goes into a certain stat equals +1 into that stat. But take this for example, say I kill 3 Rattatas to attain 3 EV into AGI and level up next killing something like a Geodude that gives me EV into DEF. I know that for that level I attained no stat bonuses because I didn't fulfill the EV requirement, but what happens to those EV points. Does it all get reset to 0 or do I still have 3 EV into AGI and just kill 1 Rattata the next level. Shit, I hope that all made sense, lol

Does anyone know a site that show me some of the new and good EV spreads ?
I've lurked around on smogon but things are all over the place so I got kinda frustrated on lurking. I would love to start building my team right now consisting of Weavile, Donphan, Cresselia, Tyranitar, Salamence, and Starmie. But I really want to know the best EV spread for each one.

Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2007)

i beat the Elite four with only my crobat lv 61 and gengar lv 61...

and a few hyper potions and elixers.

About 6 of each^^^

.....im the shizzzz


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So yea, I've been playing Pokemon online for a while now and I've developed some skills on how to battle in upper level play, but I never really learned how to build and do it the right way.


I'll try to help in what ever way I can, then.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Basically can one of the veterans help me out on EV spreads, how to effectively work the EVs, and how to breed the right moves.


I'm sure Kira will be a very good help with breeding if you ask him, he's the local breedtard here.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea...I'm a scrub.


KKK.


Duy Nguyen said:


> First of all what is the breeding pattern to make my Sneasel learn Ice Punch, TTar learn Dragon Dance, Salamence learn Hydro Pump, Milotic learn Hypnosis, and Donphan learn Ice Shard.


I'll have to check, so I'll get back to you on that one.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Next is the EV question. I know that 4 of whatever EV that goes into a certain stat equals +1 into that stat. But take this for example, say I kill 3 Rattatas to attain 3 EV into AGI and level up next killing something like a Geodude that gives me EV into DEF. I know that for that level I attained no stat bonuses because I didn't fulfill the EV requirement, but what happens to those EV points. Does it all get reset to 0 or do I still have 3 EV into AGI and just kill 1 Rattata the next level. Shit, I hope that all made sense, lol


First, AGI is Spd or Speed, Agility is a Speed-stat boosting move. >.>

Second, you keep the EV's. There is a maximum of 510 in total, 255 per stat. So as long as you haven't filled that up, you'll just keep on stacking the EV's.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Does anyone know a site that show me some of the new and good EV spreads ?


Well, as long as you know the base-stats of pokemon, their natures and for what purpose you will be using them, you can pretty much think of some good spreads.


Duy Nguyen said:


> I've lurked around on smogon but things are all over the place so I got kinda frustrated on lurking. I would love to start building my team right now consisting of Weavile, Donphan, Cresselia, Tyranitar, Salamence, and Starmie. But I really want to know the best EV spread for each one.


Depends on what you really want to use them for.


Duy Nguyen said:


> Any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.


No problem.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So yea, I've been playing Pokemon online for a while now and I've developed some skills on how to battle in upper level play, but I never really learned how to build and do it the right way.
> 
> Basically can one of the veterans help me out on EV spreads, how to effectively work the EVs, and how to breed the right moves.
> 
> ...



The moves pass from the male so get a female poke of the species you're trying to get and a male that knows the move you wanna pass it...although i advise against hydro pump for salamance seing how much higher his normal attack is and that he can probably learn a physical move to counter what you think of countering with hydro pump. Only special attack a salamance should ever have is draco meteor IMO...and that you'll rarely use cause dragon claw being physical would overthrow it's dmg on most pokemon.

And yes the EVs remain for ever they don't dissapear when you lvl and also you can get all 255 (or even 510) evs for a pokemon without it gaining a single level, there is no such thing as a limit of 4 EVs per level....i mean there are only 100 lvls and 4 x 100 = 400...how would ANY pokemon obtain full EVs if it could only get 4 per level . 

And Ev spreads aren't hard to figure out...basicly only do 2 stats never do more than 2 and usually boost the stats that help your pokemon do what you want it to do....your mewtwo for example would need maxed Sattack and speed seeing how that's what you have him there for....your blissey would need HP and Sdef...i hope you see the pattern .


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 30, 2007)

Actually, for Blissey I'd recommend 255 in Def. It'll need it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Actually, for Blissey I'd recommend 255 in Def. It'll need it.



I doubt bliss could take even 1 hit from a serious phys sweeper even with def nature AND maxed def EVs....not to speak about fighting moves. I think since it's used as a special tank it should just stay that way and keep away from physical sweepers altogether.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ossu! now presenting.....
> 
> the ICE GYM LEADER.... 2SHEA!
> 
> ...




:amazed    

Awesome! xDD

You did a great job on it, thank you very much RC.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Last week was horrible for Pokemon, so hopefully this week will get me through the game.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I just caught Dialga, and used an Escape Rope to get off of the mountain. What I want to know is whether I missed any special encounters or any character encounters in Mt. Coronet. I decided to stick with the first Dialga I got, plus I barely got to the old guy who gives you stuff for bringing him Pokemon with levels equal to what he wants. I got there, he told me the level, I checked the in-game time, 3 minutes, went to PC, checked Pokemon, got one that was the right level, flew to Sandgem, repelled up, surfed... and somehow made it to the old guy's house with about 10 seconds to spare. I don't think I've ever hurried that much in a Pokemon game before.
> 
> Anyway... does anything else happen in the mountain on the way down?



Can you verse me with Diagla, please? I need to see one to get the National Pokedex.  (Actually, can anyone vs. me w/ a diagla? Oh, and I also need to see a Pichu...) 

I'll give you rare candies, a level 100 pokemon, or something...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The moves pass from the male so get a female poke of the species you're trying to get and a male that knows the move you wanna pass it...although i advise against hydro pump for salamance seing how much higher his normal attack is and that he can probably learn a physical move to counter what you think of countering with hydro pump. Only special attack a salamance should ever have is draco meteor IMO...and that you'll rarely use cause dragon claw being physical would overthrow it's dmg on most pokemon.
> 
> And yes the EVs remain for ever they don't dissapear when you lvl and also you can get all 255 (or even 510) evs for a pokemon without it gaining a single level, there is no such thing as a limit of 4 EVs per level....i mean there are only 100 lvls and 4 x 100 = 400...how would ANY pokemon obtain full EVs if it could only get 4 per level .
> 
> And Ev spreads aren't hard to figure out...basicly only do 2 stats never do more than 2 and usually boost the stats that help your pokemon do what you want it to do....your mewtwo for example would need maxed Sattack and speed seeing how that's what you have him there for....your blissey would need HP and Sdef...i hope you see the pattern .



ahaha yeah when i EV train, i usually fight against really weak pokes, and i get like 1 line of experience X_DDD but when i gain a level i get like +12 on a stat haha


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Rogie that picture is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

edit: show me his original pic x_x

I need to find me a good pic 

@Sunshine
Pokemon you fight on wifi dont get added to your seen Pokemon list in your Pokedex...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay thanks for clearing up the EV question, it really helped a lot. I'll go and read up some more on the breeding line to teach the move to the pokemon I listed earlier. But I'm still open to someone just give me one hell of a quick answer to that, lol. Hint hint, help me out Kira.

Also for the Salamence comment, I rather build him as my special sweeper since I'm already running Weavile and TTar as a physical sweeper. A fully decked out Salamence with high SATK and Draco Meteor is too hard to pass up.

Finally for the EV spread thing. Yea I know the basic 252/252/6 spread but there might be some more effective spreads that can cover a variety of match ups much like Tyraniboah.

Oh yea sorry about the AGI reference, lol, been playing a bit too much of WoW.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

For Yoshi

Real me:


RC's drawing:


I think he did a pretty good job 
(I'll be making it my sig soon hehe)


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Can you verse me with Diagla, please? I need to see one to get the National Pokedex.  (Actually, can anyone vs. me w/ a diagla? Oh, and I also need to see a Pichu...)
> 
> I'll give you rare candies, a level 100 pokemon, or something...



You can see Dialga if you already have Palkia, and you go talk to the old lady in Celestic Town.  She'll show you a picture of a Dialga and it gets added to your dex.  To see Pichu, go to the Trophy Garden at the Pokemon Mansion south of Hearthome City.  They are fairly common.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

oooooh, nice blue eyes 0_o

btw, I just got the reference to your name...

touche~ 

(i think)


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

Haha yep you're right


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

haha im drawing kitsune at the mo XD

u shud give me dawn stones for this haha XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
i need it... Y_Y

anyway, question, if u leave ur poke in the day care, from level one, it wont get any EVs right?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

It won't get any EVs


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like Dynamic is our Official Gym Leader Designer 

I'll send you me and you can do me as a cool Ground Type Gym Leader ^^


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 30, 2007)

I need an eevee D:


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

oh great haha thanks god for that i give up breeding my ralts >< i cant get a single adamant 8(

anyway yeah, back to kitsune XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

You are trying to make a Gallade, correct?

I can breed some later when I get home and see if it's adamant 

Or you can keep trying to get an adamant ditto, then give it an everstone, and breed it with a male ralts.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> anyway yeah, back to kitsune XD



XD  I can't wait.

Basye:  I have an Eevee.  What do you have to trade for it?


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

am i after kitsune, DD?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 30, 2007)

what level is it?


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

basye said:


> what level is it?



Lvl. 1

I'll trade it for a dawn stone if you have one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

Can someone here help me evolve my Kadabra? Trade and trade back?
Someone real trustful. ^^'


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Krag said:


> Can someone here help me evolve my Kadabra? Trade and trade back?
> Someone real trustful. ^^'



I'll help ya out if you want.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 30, 2007)

hey what stone do u neeed for eevee to evolve into Glaceon?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Krag said:


> Can someone here help me evolve my Kadabra? Trade and trade back?
> Someone real trustful. ^^'



Sure, and to show my trust, I'll add Manaphy to your dex for ya.  

Lemme just setup a WIFI connection at this school and hopefully it will work.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ Ah, cool. Let me add you right quick and I'll be waiting.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds good, gonna setup my WIFI at college here. Gimme a second.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

basye said:


> hey what stone do u neeed for eevee to evolve into Glaceon?



No stone, just level up at the ice rock place.  I can give you a glaceon if you'd rather have that.  Just give me a dawn stone (so I can give it to DD).

@Kraig, I assume you'll be trading with DragonB for the Manaphy info.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sure, and to show my trust, I'll add Manaphy to your dex for ya.
> 
> Lemme just setup a WIFI connection at this school and hopefully it will work.



Could you add manaphy to mine too? I coud add latios or mew2 or rayquaza or groudon or kyogre or....you get the picture . (not right now though i'm about to cach heatran)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

^Yeah, thanks for the offer to help though.

Woot, just checked out my GTS while waiting, someone gave me a Japanese Heracross. ^^


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

basye said:


> hey what stone do u neeed for eevee to evolve into Glaceon?



go to the stone in the snowy place and if its happy and levels up to will evolve into glacion, came with leafion go to the stone in the eteria forest and same conditions


STILL WANT MANIFY WILL TRADE JIRICHI OR CHARIZARD BOTH LV 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sure, and to show my trust, I'll add Manaphy to your dex for ya.
> 
> Lemme just setup a WIFI connection at this school and hopefully it will work.



I need to add Manaphy to my dex so I can search for it via GTS. Anyone willing to help?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

^ Sure, I'll be happy to add it.  Right now, I'm getting a low connection at my college, so I might have to wait until I get home.  I get out in 20 minutes and I should be home around in 30-60 minutes after that (depending on traffic)

So Krag, Kira and Dreikoo, if you want to wait until then, it's up to you.  Unless my WIFI connection gets better at this school ><


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ya ya ya same here just for GTS then


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Sure i'm waiting...so which of those pokes you want to see for your GTS?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> ^ Sure, I'll be happy to add it.  Right now, I'm getting a low connection at my college, so I might have to wait until I get home.  I get out in 20 minutes and I should be home around in 30-60 minutes after that (depending on traffic)
> 
> So Krag, Kira and Dreikoo, if you want to wait until then, it's up to you.  Unless my WIFI connection gets better at this school ><



No problem at all. I can wait. I'll be on all day today. You can essentially get any pokemon on GTS as long as you've seen it before. 

Although that snag has kept me from searching for Deoxys


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright, I added you guys in the book so once I get home I can get back to you guys.  I'll only trade it to ya so I can get it into your dex, then you can look for some cheater in the Pokemon world for your own Manaphy or buy Pokemon Ranger and play it through


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright, I'll be back on in like an hour or something.

Probably can find some hacked Manaphys on GTS.

Damnit, my Japanese Heracross(Level 44) has no good attacks. -_- The owner used it as an HM Slave. >_< Looks like I'll just have to breed it.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ok thats cool thanks ill look on the GTS for one put if someone has one for trade PM me offering good pkmn


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

Krag said:


> Alright, I'll be back on in like an hour or something.
> 
> Probably can find some hacked Manaphys on GTS.
> 
> Damnit, my Japanese Heracross(Level 44) has no good attacks. -_- The owner used it as an HM Slave. >_< Looks like I'll just have to breed it.




i hate that when trainers do that i tend to spred out my HM across my team


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, I added you guys in the book so once I get home I can get back to you guys.  I'll only trade it to ya so I can get it into your dex, then you can look for some cheater in the Pokemon world for your own Manaphy or buy Pokemon Ranger and play it through



Thanks. I added you and I'll be looking forward to adding Manaphy to my dex and finally searching for that bastard xDD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Btw what's the lowest lvl you can get a manaphy? I'll look for an unEVd one cause i may use it for my gym . I hope people will trade it for a rayquaza .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

dum dada dum!
the bug gym leader.... KITSUNE!


​


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> am i after kitsune, DD?



haha yeah, then dreikoo. the battousai.... X_D somany Y_Y


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> dum dada dum!
> the bug gym leader.... KITSUNE!
> 
> 
> ​



Oh freaking awesome!!!  Thank you so much.  ^^  I'll give ya a dawn stone for your trouble.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

haha yey ^^ thanks 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> dum dada dum!
> the bug gym leader.... KITSUNE!
> 
> 
> ​



Another awesome job.

Are you planning to do one for every gym leader or are you only doing it by request?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

im doing all the gym leaders 8)
inc u XD.... 8)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> im doing all the gym leaders 8)
> inc u XD.... 8)



Looking forward to it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

lol i need ur picture first XDDDD


@kitsu: 8) give me the stone some other time XD for now, i need to rest, its 1 am 8O.... whats happening to me XDDD >< been sleeping late since i got this game haha


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Can you verse me with Diagla, please? I need to see one to get the National Pokedex.  (Actually, can anyone vs. me w/ a diagla? Oh, and I also need to see a Pichu...)
> 
> I'll give you rare candies, a level 100 pokemon, or something...



I already posted in the trading thread how you can see Dialga. Someone also posted how in this thread.

Just go to Celestic Town and talk to the old woman in the big house at the top of the town. She'll show you *Dialga*, since you've already caught Palkia on top of the mountain.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i need ur picture first XDDDD
> 
> 
> @kitsu: 8) give me the stone some other time XD for now, i need to rest, its 1 am 8O.... whats happening to me XDDD >< been sleeping late since i got this game haha



Atleast you sleep the correct day....i don't sleep some day and then sleep whole next day . Yesterday i woke up at 3 am XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 30, 2007)

^ omg oO... lol XD thats bad habbit haha


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Well...i don't have a demanding schedule so i just sleep when i am tierd and depending on what i want to do gamewise or animewise i may drink more than my (or any living beings >.>) fair share of cofee so sleep's is kinda messed up but if i want to i can go to bed early too .


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 30, 2007)

I seriously need help.  I need to evolve my Dusclops today and need to trade it with someone so it can evolve.  My FC is in my sig.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...i don't have a demanding schedule so i just sleep when i am tierd and depending on what i want to do gamewise or animewise i may drink more than my (or any living beings >.>) fair share of cofee so sleep's is kinda messed up but if i want to i can go to bed early too .



You sound just like me.  

Kewlmyc: I'll help ya out.


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha yeah, then dreikoo. the battousai.... X_D somany Y_Y



i cant wait


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> You sound just like me.
> 
> Kewlmyc: I'll help ya out.



Okay, I added you and am ready to trade.  BTW, your sig is awsome.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright I'm home, and ready to do some Manaphy Adding.  But first, does anyone have a Ditto.  Is anyone willing to gimme a Ditto for a crappy Pokemon so I can breed Fione?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ok im first for manify called it ill give u ditto later like at 9:30(got to get it from pal park)


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright I'm home, and ready to do some Manaphy Adding.  But first, does anyone have a Ditto.  Is anyone willing to gimme a Ditto for a crappy Pokemon so I can breed Fione?



I have a diito for ya.  And I'd love to add Manaphy if you don't mind.

@kewlmyc: Thanks!  I'll be in the trading room in a sec.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

im ready fragon ill send u a blazikin for ur nashional dex


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't got a National Dex XD, but ya I see you on and I accepted, trade me anything.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

the hell happened try again


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

My WIFI is going crazy x.x


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

ok thatnks will find on GTS


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

No problem, enjoy ^^ now who is next?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

I can go next...just wait 1 sec to esscape rope from somwhere....btw just caught heatran  .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> My WIFI is going crazy x.x



Are you still able to do the trade? 

I'm in the wifi room right now


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright, I'm giving away a Cranidos for a Ditto, so if you own Pearl here is your chance to own him.

@Kira:  Yes, it's fixed.  You're in the WIFI Room?  Your not showing <.<


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

still lookin for a manify to now tradeing a lv 100 pakila or the orignal two


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, I'm giving away a Cranidos for a Ditto, so if you own Pearl here is your chance to own him.
> 
> @Kira:  Yes, it's fixed.  You're in the WIFI Room?  Your not showing <.<




That's weird. I see Kitsune but I don't see you


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Lemme check the Pal Pad, maybe you had a change to the FC the last time I added you.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

damn i need a manify


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Lemme check the Pal Pad, maybe you had a change to the FC the last time I added you.



I changed my FC awhile ago, when I bought a new DS lite (days after I got the game)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Ya that's the problem then XD, added you when you said you got it.  Also added Kitsune so once I'm done with Kira, you are next


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

Guess I'll be waiting in the WIFI room till your done with Kira. ^^;
You said you needed a Ditto, dragonbattousai? I got one bu ull have to wait tomorrow so I can get it from Pal Park.

DD, good job on the Kitsune Character Design.


----------



## kewlmyc (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks again Kitsune.

I have a shiny Golbat and Medicham if anyone wants them.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Krag said:


> Guess I'll be waiting in the WIFI room till your done with Kira. ^^;
> You said you needed a Ditto, dragonbattousai? I got one bu ull have to wait tomorrow so I can get it from Pal Park.
> 
> DD, good job on the Kitsune Character Design.



No problem Krag, I can wait.  I'm busy training today anyways so ill be in the Breeding Town for a while.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn i can't go on wifi now for some reason.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle doubles?

edit: I sent you my pic DD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright, Kira is done.  First come first serve.  Whoever shows up next will  be given Manaphy to the dex


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Ya that's the problem then XD, added you when you said you got it.  Also added Kitsune so once I'm done with Kira, you are next



Thanks a bunch for the trade


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

God I have no power to look for Gible. Someone found it and is willing to trade with me por favor?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Thanks a bunch for the trade



Your welcome, hopefully I'll get some Fione once I have a Ditto, but if I'm sure you will get him before me since you like to breed.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, Kira is done.  First come first serve.  Whoever shows up next will  be given Manaphy to the dex



Elaborate on "for the dex"


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you see my name yet on WiFi? dragonbattousai Just got in.
I see yu and I'm waiting for you to respond. Ah you just left. xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

I dont think you added me battou...


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Ya that's the problem then XD, added you when you said you got it.  Also added Kitsune so once I'm done with Kira, you are next



Awesome!  ^^  I'm in the room waiting, so anytime.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Argh Communication Errors <.< alright reconnecting and I see you Kitsune.  Krag you are next


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

I guess it's in order to finish the pokedex.

Well I don't mind any one of you guys "owning" him, but I just want to have it in the dex like every pokemon.

Well I will probably never own Mew, Celebi, Jirachi nor Manaphy to begin with


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I dont think you added me battou...



You're in my Pal Pad.  You should show up.

EDIT:  I just saw you, then you disappeared >.>

Also awaiting Krag's return and don't worry about Ditto Krag I got one  thanks to Kitsune.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

so are we rotating trades with battou?

manaphy for ditto, then return trade?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

The only ones I have seen here is Kira and Shuriken13

Let me guess, you guys already done with the Elite 4, right?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

No no, I got a Ditto Yoshi, we just do a Trade Back with any Pokemon.  

I DONT NEED DITTO, THAT IS COMPLETE!

Now just filling dex with Manaphy.

EDIT: Ok I got "Krag wants to play" yet I only see Yoshi o.o

That changed.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

im done qith the elite al long time ago like on wedsday


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok my wifi is back on track now...the connection dissapeared for 20 mins ...DB you still trading manaphy i hope .


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

^Yep, still trading, just got done with Yoshi, Krag kept popping up, but no response with him >.> but ya, like I said, whoever pops.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

hey DB, you don't mind doing that with me as well right? You can keep Manaphy I just want to update my pokedex. Plus I need my HM Slaves ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

God damn...it's down again...i bet something's up with the router...one momment the connection works fine the other it's liek the whole thing does not exist...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Yay! thanks a lot battou~

Now everyone that has it in their dex can request it at GTS, and chances are you WILL get one even for a Bidoof


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

DB if ur offering manaphy for a trade tell me imm trade u anything just name ur price but somthin reaasonable like i got a clastiose or a charizard blasat lv 72 and char lv 100 trading jirachi as well lv 100


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

DB^ You can do some other day right? I keep getting disconnected.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

No problem Yoshi, yes I'll trade with ya Shadow, no problem.

@Krag: No problem, just PM me when you can do it


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 30, 2007)

Krag said:


> DB^ You can do some other day right? I keep getting disconnected.



Me 2....where do you live? It could be an area thing.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> DB if ur offering manaphy for a trade tell me imm trade u anything just name ur price but somthin reaasonable like i got a clastiose or a charizard blasat lv 72 and char lv 100 trading jirachi as well lv 100



Can I see your Jirachi just so its on my dex?  Name your price.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

what ya got


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks again Battousai, I hope we'll battle one day.

God I wish they'd do 4-player battle in wifi. maybe they'll do that in the third version XD

but yeah, thanks for the help. I'll look for gible... again -_-


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd trade my Jirachi for a Mew then return it to have it in my Pokedex, or a Celebi


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

if you can help me with that I'll be in your gratitude. Unfortunately I don't have any "extremely rare" pokemon besides a shiny seedot :|


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

i have a deoxies


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> i have a deoxies



Can I see it for my pokedex?  I'll trade you somthing for the service.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> thanks again Battousai, I hope we'll battle one day.
> 
> God I wish they'd do 4-player battle in wifi. maybe they'll do that in the third version XD
> 
> but yeah, thanks for the help. I'll look for gible... again -_-



Haha no problem.  Oh and here is the answer to life's tough question 

(Remember to be on the 2nd floor of the cave)



Anyone else needing Manaphy, I'm still open and awaiting.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> i have a deoxies



Wanna return-trade for a Jirachi?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

oh and I found the secret entrance after 2 hours looking for it :|

but thanks anyway battou. I see you got the Nintendo guide.


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Wanna return-trade for a Jirachi?



and your lanturn


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

DB ILL DO ANYTHING FOR THAT MANAPHY PLEASE TRADE IT TO ME


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> i have a deoxies



Very interesting. Wanna trade? I mean just to get in my dex, so I can search for it via GTS?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> DB ILL DO ANYTHING FOR THAT MANAPHY PLEASE TRADE IT TO ME



>.> Did you try GTS?

Would you be satisfied with a Fione instead?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally found a Gible! It's a male one but it's still nice.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> and your lanturn



um...no....
Jirachi > Deoxys > Jirachi > Deoxys


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

by the way, my next gym is the seventh one. Is it just me or the game's gyms are easier than R\S\E?


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> um...no....
> Jirachi > Deoxys > Jirachi > Deoxys



um... so deoxys=jirachi?


if anyone wants to trade for deoxies then i'll need some sort of item or pokerus as well as collateral


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> um... so deoxys=jirachi?
> 
> 
> if anyone wants to trade for deoxies then i'll need some sort of item or pokerus as well as collateral



I don't wanna keep it....

So is Jirachi okay to return-trade with?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

he means he wants Deoxys for two reasons:

1. For the pokedex
2. After the trade he can look for it in the GTS, so he won't need yours like I don't need Battousai's Manaphy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd be satisfied with a Fione, tell me what you want for trade whenever you breed it.



I asked this some days back but I kind of need it now. Can someone lend me a Pokemon that take on the E4 single handedly without using any potions or anything to heal? I need it to train my weak pokemon real fast. Shouldn't take more than a day. Thanks for those who can help out. >.< It would save me from tremendous long hours of tedious gameplay. xD Just send me a PM and I'll talk to you tomorrow. I'll let you hold onto my best Pokemon or something during the timeframe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> um... so deoxys=jirachi?
> 
> 
> if anyone wants to trade for deoxies then i'll need some sort of item or pokerus as well as collateral



I have a Rayquaza with pokerus  

could that suffice as collateral?


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> he means he wants Deoxys for two reasons:
> 
> 1. For the pokedex
> 2. After the trade he can look for it in the GTS, so he won't need yours like I don't need Battousai's Manaphy.




i understand, but i dont realy care about the pokedex, i want items and pokerus


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> >.> Did you try GTS?
> 
> Would you be satisfied with a Fione instead?



yeah....
and YEAH PLEASE ILL TRADE MY BLASTIOSE (manaphy is it older sib so price decreesed) blastoise is lv 72 or my moltres lv 51


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder actually, Kira, how do you see if a pokemon has a pokerus. I mean I know it says down in RSE in the stats of the pokemon, but does it work the same with DP?


----------



## azuken (Apr 30, 2007)

ANyone got a ditto for trade?


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I have a Rayquaza with pokerus
> 
> could that suffice as collateral?



yes i would like that kira 

but first t to me the rules of pokerus so i dont loose it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I wonder actually, Kira, how do you see if a pokemon has a pokerus. I mean I know it says down in RSE in the stats of the pokemon, but does it work the same with DP?



There's a  symbol next to the pokemon and when you try to heal them nurse Joy tells you your pokemon has pokerus.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> i understand, but i dont realy care about the pokedex, i want items and pokerus



I could give you my Bidoof, or Magnezone with pokerus...?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> yes i would like that kira
> 
> but first t to me the rules of pokerus so i dont loose it



Just to make sure. Is this collateral or are you keeping the Rayquazza.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> yeah....
> and YEAH PLEASE ILL TRADE MY BLASTIOSE (manaphy is it older sib so price decreesed) blastoise is lv 72 or my moltres lv 51



Alright, lemme start breeding to get the eggs.  I will notify when I have 5 Fiones for people that want them.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> There's a  symbol next to the pokemon and when you try to heal them nurse Joy tells you your pokemon has pokerus.



And the chances for that are higher compared to a shiny appearance?


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Just to make sure. Is this collateral or are you keeping the Rayquazza.



i plan to get the pokerus then trade back


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, lemme start breeding to get the eggs.  I will notify when I have 5 Fiones for people that want them.



OOhh, you can breed many Phione?

@ ppl who want to know about Pokeru

Pokerus spreads only in your party, and not in your PC. So infect some Pokemon and keep them in the PC until when you want to use them


----------



## azuken (Apr 30, 2007)

If somone has some pokemon they dont want. Mainly starters id be willing to trade them poke'rus


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> OOhh, you can breed many Phione?
> 
> @ ppl who want to know about Pokeru
> 
> Pokerus spreads only in your party, and not in your PC. So infect some Pokemon and keep them in the PC until when you want to use them



Can you?  I thought it would be just like the other Pokemon.  I'll let you know if you can


----------



## azuken (Apr 30, 2007)

You can store pokemon with pokerus in the box and they wont lose it.


----------



## azuken (Apr 30, 2007)

This board sucks, everyone ignores me.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

any way DB resurve one for me even if i dont have manaphy finoe is all ways good


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Man... I need to transfer my Manaphy egg over into my game from Ranger... but I'll need someone with another DS for that. It shouldn't take too much longer... maybe.


----------



## pancake (Apr 30, 2007)

Anybody know how to get the HM that lets you climb the rocks? If you do please tell, I'll +rep. Because now I am completely stuck.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

... ill do it send the egg via WI-FI
@=^.^=
its in the snow place buy the only house in that forest


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't ignore you azuken, it's just that I don't really get it


----------



## azuken (Apr 30, 2007)

Dont get what? I simply asked if anyone had a ditto or starters for trade and not one person answered me.

And if you dont understand pokerus the thing is its transfered between pokemon when you battle with them. It will eventually go away. You can keep pokemon with pokerus in the box's. They wont lose it. Therefore if you keep passing pokerus on and putting the pokemon back in the box's then you will never lose it.

Now if somone needs pokerus ill trade it for something or maybe just give it too you.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah what he said


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> ... ill do it send the egg via WI-FI
> @=^.^=
> its in the snow place buy the only house in that forest



Uh... you do realize that the egg can only be sent to a DS which is close by, right?

And the HM for Rock Climb is in the snowy area next to house in the middle of nowhere. To make sure that you have the right house, there's a guy inside that says he lost his HM.

The house is on the left side of the screen, so just stick to that side and you should be good.


----------



## pancake (Apr 30, 2007)

Which forest?


Edit: I will try that and see if it works, thank you very much!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

azuken said:


> Dont get what? I simply asked if anyone had a ditto or starters for trade and not one person answered me.
> 
> And if you dont understand pokerus the thing is its transfered between pokemon when you battle with them. It will eventually go away. You can keep pokemon with pokerus in the box's. They wont lose it. Therefore if you keep passing pokerus on and putting the pokemon back in the box's then you will never lose it.
> 
> Now if somone needs pokerus ill trade it for something or maybe just give it too you.



I have lots of Piplup 
I already have Pokerus, so what else you got? I stil need a Spiritomb and a Cranidos...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I have lots of Piplup
> I already have Pokerus, so what else you got? I stil need a Spiritomb and a Cranidos...



I breeded a whole litter of Spiritomb xDD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I have lots of Piplup
> I already have Pokerus, so what else you got? I stil need a Spiritomb and a Cranidos...



Yoshi want a Cranidos  

I could use a Piplup 

got one with Pokerus and possibly a good nature?

EDIT:  I got 2 Fione eggs now, so ya, you can get more than one.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I breeded a whole litter of Spiritomb xDD



Need... Spiritomb... Trade?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I breeded a whole litter of Spiritomb xDD



Wannna trade then?
btw, it's "bred" past tense of "breed"  

@battou
They don't have Pokerus..

EDIT: So i'll trade you after for that Phione~


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

you know what, I want to know how pokerus works so can someone send me one poke with it so I can know exactly how it goes? Doesn't matter really? please?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Get one infected then 

I believe if you put one in a party with a Pokemon that has it will spread.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Yoshi want a Cranidos
> 
> I could use a Piplup
> 
> ...



first egg to hach is mine u want blastioise right


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok so I have 2 POKERUSED Piplup~ for Battou and Kira
for Phione and Spiritomb 


Go WIFI


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah that's the idea, but I need to get one infected in order to do that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Need... Spiritomb... Trade?


Sure...what are you offering?



Yoshitsune said:


> Wannna trade then?
> btw, it's "bred" past tense of "breed"
> 
> @battou
> ...



Same question.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

waiting in lobby DB


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ok so I have 2 POKERUSED Piplup~ for Battou and Kira
> for Phione and Spiritomb
> 
> 
> Go WIFI



I don't think you can trade eggs over WIFI can you?

If not, it will be a while before I get this egg to hatch


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

You're offering up Pokerus for Spiritomb...? I can't hang with that, but I can offer other Pokemon that might be a bit more difficult to find.

Off the top of my head, I can offer a female Combee.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> You can see Dialga if you already have Palkia, and you go talk to the old lady in Celestic Town.  She'll show you a picture of a Dialga and it gets added to your dex.  To see Pichu, go to the Trophy Garden at the Pokemon Mansion south of Hearthome City.  They are fairly common.  Hope that helps.



Really? Thanks! (got both)

Now I only need to see Cherim, Barboach, Finneon & Lumineon.   (Will anyone battle/trade with me or something? I'll give you TMs, a level 100 Pokemon, various items of your choice...) 

Code: 1761 9186 3850


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Uchiha Fury said:


> waiting in lobby DB



Alright I'll see if I can trade eggs over.  Otherwise it will take 10,000 steps to hatch these babies


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I don't think you can trade eggs over WIFI can you?
> 
> If not, it will be a while before I get this egg to hatch



I think you can...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ok so I have 2 POKERUSED Piplup~ for Battou and Kira
> for Phione and Spiritomb
> 
> 
> Go WIFI



aw man -_-


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Really? Thanks! (got both)
> 
> Now I only need to see Cherim, Barboach, Finneon & Lumineon.   (Will anyone battle/trade with me or something? I'll give you TMs, a level 100 Pokemon, various items of your choice...)
> 
> Code: 1761 9186 3850



If you really don't have those Pokemon, I can trade all three to you. I don't have Lumineon, but that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I think you can...



Yep, you can.  I'll meet you in the Lobby Yoshi.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 30, 2007)

hey everyone I have a question I dont have wireless internet so does that mean I have to buy a nintendo wifi usb connector?


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright I'll see if I can trade eggs over.  Otherwise it will take 10,000 steps to hatch these babies



You can definately trade eggs, I've done it.  

Can I have a Fione egg?  I can give you a pokerus Piplup with a Hardy nature.  If you want something else I'm willing.  Edit: seems like someone beat me to it.  Just name your price.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> If you really don't have those Pokemon, I can trade all three to you. I don't have Lumineon, but that shouldn't be a problem.



You're awesome!  Err... what would you like?

I have all TMs, stones, if you want a level 100 Pokemon - but a generic one, I didn't really catch em all in Sinnoh, I'm just waiting to get the national Pokedex so I can trade all my sick... not cheat derived Pokemon w/ Pokerus over from Sapphire.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 30, 2007)

.?????....???._???--~~~???????~-,
.????....???-~??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.???....??-~?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
.?.....?.?~?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
??.?,-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\???????????????????~****~-??
?..?./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\????????????.????"*?::::::::::::::?*-?
?.??\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\????...????...?-*"""""'*??-":::::::::::::::::::::::::"-?
?...??\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\????.....??..?-";;;;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"?
??..??\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\???????.'|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?~**""""*'-?
?????\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-??.__,?-~~~~~??)~~~~-,?/:::::::::::::::::::::::::?-"?::::::::::::::?*?
??..???\,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-,*"???.,-~?;;;;;/..............?"*~-,?::::::::::::,/:::::::::::::::::::::::*?
???.???\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\?..,~?;;;;;;;,-?........................."*~-?_:::,/:::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
??..????\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?,-?;;;;;;__........_?????_......................."*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
??...????.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?~?;;;;...........?-'"?::::::::::?"-?..........................?::::::::::::::::::,-*
.....??????\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~?__?...........?-"::::::::::::::::::::"?..........................*-?::::::__?-,~"
????.....??.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~?-::::::??"*~-?::?-"::::::::::::::::::::::::'|............................."*??::::::'"-,
??......????.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?~"::::::::::::::::::::::::"-::::::::::::::::::::::::?".................................."-?:::::::|
??.?????....\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;_?-~?~-?:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?~"................................::::::::"-?,-"
?????_???----~~\.??;;;;;,?-~??...........?"~?::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"~~*"""?:::::::::::::::..........:::::::::::::::::::::::"-?
???,-~??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-;_??-~?............................"?::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-?::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"?
?...??-,_;;;;;;;_???--~~??"""'`................................"?-~"""""~?::::::::::::::::::"?::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"?
???__???:::::?-".???--~~-,............................................."?::::::::::::::::::::"?:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"?
??-~"*:::::::::::::'/,-?..??||||??....\.................................??||||??......."?::::::::::::::::_?|~~~-?::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"?
.?":::::::::::::::::::|.|....|||||||||.....|..............?...?.........|||||||||.......'|::::::::::::::::"::::::::::"~-?:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"?
'|:::::::::::::::::::::|..\..."I||||I".../..?-~""""""""""""~~-?......."I|||I".......'|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"?:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|
|,:::::::::::::::::::::"?../"~-~"?-~"??????????;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"*~- ?...........?":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|
."-?::::::::::::::::::::"-|-~";;;;;;;?": . ::::::"?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"*~?..?-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?":::::::::::::::::::::::::,|:::::::::::::::::|
...."/'::::::::::::::::?-";|;;;;;;;;;;;"?:::::::?-";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-?::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::_?~*":::::::::::::::::::::::::::,/::::::::::::::::::|
?-"?:::::::::::::::::/;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;"~-~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-?:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/:::::::::::::::::::'|
|:::::::::::::::::::::|;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'|::::::::::::::::::::::::::?"::::::::::::::::::::'|
|:::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|::::::::::::::::::::::::?"::::::::::::::::::::::/
"?::::::::::::::::::::"-?;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;,?":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?":::::::::::::::,-~^`?"::::::::::::::::::::::?"
.."*~-??::::::::::::::::"-|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-"-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,,--*;;;;;;;;?-":::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::?":?::::::_:?-~"`::?-";::::::::::::::::::::::?"
??.,/:::::::::::::::::::|"~-??~~~".........."*~~~*"""|___?-~*":::::::::::::::::::::::____?-*"::::?-"""?:::::::?-".."-?:::::::::::::::::::?"
??.|::::::::::::::::::::|::::::|............?................'/:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"?:::::::::::::?"::::::?-~"???."-?_?::::::::::?-"
??."-?::::::::::::::::::|::::::'|...........|................'/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/::::::::::::?"~~*"??????/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"?
???."~~~~-?::::::::::::::'|...........'\..............'/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/:::::::::::?"?????????"?~-?;;;;;;?-~?_\
?cutman..?.."?:::::::::::::"-?_____'\._______'/:::::::::::::::::::::??::::::?-~*"::::::::::?"
???????."-?::::::::::::::::::::?"??.."-?:::::::::::::::::::::?-";;???;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-"
????????./"~~????????-~|'????..."*-?:::::::::::::?-".."-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-"
????????/????;;;;;?~-?;;;|??????...????????./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"?
??????????.???????????????.."-""""-?_?-"~~~?'


Okay, I am considering getting sum Pokeymans, which version should I get?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2007)

THAnks DB and still lookin for a manaphy if anyone has one check sig pm me


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> You can definately trade eggs, I've done it.
> 
> Can I have a Fione egg?  I can give you a pokerus Piplup with a Hardy nature.  If you want something else I'm willing.  Edit: seems like someone beat me to it.  Just name your price.



Sure, but Yoshi is giving me a Piplup with Pokerus and hopefully a good nature to boot.  I also need to get another egg since I only had two and one was just given away.  I'll get back to ya on that one


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Okay, I am considering getting sum Pokeymans, which version should I get?



Doesn't really matter, do you like Steel Dragons or Water Dragons?

EDIT:  Hold on Yoshi, WIFI is whacked today XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

DB...are you on or off?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> You're awesome!  Err... what would you like?
> 
> I have all TMs, stones, if you want a level 100 Pokemon - but a generic one, I didn't really catch em all in Sinnoh, I'm just waiting to get the national Pokedex so I can trade all my sick... not cheat derived Pokemon w/ Pokerus over from Sapphire.



Got any Dusk Stones, Light Stones, Dawn Stones, etc.?


----------



## Biscuits (Apr 30, 2007)

Guys I'm thinking of training a Lucario what nature would you guys recommend?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Got any Dusk Stones, Light Stones, Dawn Stones, etc.?



Yes, Yes, and Yes. (999X of them, to be exact...never did find out what they do)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Im on, ill be back on in a sec.  Stand by, WIFI is going nuts lol.

EDIT:  Alright Yoshi enjoy hatching that egg lol.  Kitsune, I will let you know when I have another egg.  It will probably be soon.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Yes, Yes, and Yes. (999X of them, to be exact...never did find out what they do)



Good enough for me. I'll take one of each then. I'm waiting in Wi-Fi right now. My FC is in my sig.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you battou! If the egg doesn't have a Phione, I will rape you literally


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Thank you battou! If the egg doesn't have a Phione, I will rape you literally



*Prays the egg will be a Fione and not a Ditto*

If that happends, I do refund


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Good enough for me. I'll take one of each then. I'm waiting in Wi-Fi right now. My FC is in my sig.



Um, let me get things together, it'll take 5 minutes... (btw, what are Shiny Stones?)


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

yoshi pokerus for deoxys tradeback trade?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 30, 2007)

@ dragonbattousai - I got a question I dont have wireless internet does that mean I have to buy a nintendo wifi usb connector to trade/battle and what not?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, let me get things together, it'll take 5 minutes... (btw, what are Shiny Stones?)



It lets certain Pokemon evolve.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

basye said:


> @ dragonbattousai - I got a question I dont have wireless internet does that mean I have to buy a nintendo wifi usb connector to trade/battle and what not?



Most likely, my friend got one for his Wii and it works well.  If you want to trade using WIFI, you will want one and it is recommended


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Doesn't really matter, do you like Steel Dragons or Water Dragons?



Uh....Dragonite is the only Dragon I know..XD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Most likely, my friend got one for his Wii and it works well.  If you want to trade using WIFI, you will want one and it is recommended


thanks I really didnt want to buy somthing that would be usless I cant wait to trade and battle with u all


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> yoshi pokerus for deoxys tradeback trade?



it's not really a tradeback then since you will be "keeping" the virus...>>>

Jirachi for Deoxys tradeback, yes?


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't hardly leave for no time without this thread going crazy xD

Hmm... oh well, back to training ^^  Can't wait for the tournament etc. to begin.


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

does it have pokerus?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Uh....Dragonite is the only Dragon I know..XD





Here is the list of the Pokemon that are exclusive in each game.  If you see a Pokemon you like in the group, go with that game.  Otherwise, everything else is the same.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

Um, where do I go (in the Pokecenter) to trade? Which, like, room?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 30, 2007)

@Kitsune:  I got your Fione Egg right here.  Do you have any extra Shiny Pokemon?  If not, I'll take a Shieldon then


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> does it have pokerus?



no...it's called tradeback
the only purpose tradebacks serve is to keep it in your pokedex and request it on GTS


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> @Kitsune:  I got your Fione Egg right here.  If you own Pearl, do you have any extra Shiny Pokemon?  If not, I'll take a Shieldon then



Kit is gone for a bit, but yes she does have Pearl


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, where do I go (in the Pokecenter) to trade? Which, like, room?



You had the right room. I saw you in there. You go to the bottom floor of the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

but their is no pokerus on the GTS, so trade me a pokerus pokemon, i trade deoxys, quit trade. i go to pokecenter, then we go back to trading, then trade back


its a win win


i think


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> but their is no pokerus on the GTS, so trade me a pokerus pokemon, i trade deoxys, quit trade. i go to pokecenter, then we go back to trading, then trade back
> 
> 
> its a win win
> ...



Let's BATORU for it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 30, 2007)

I think Diagla looks badass....

But Pearl has Slowpoke....

But Diamond has that BADASS looking dood, Honchkrow...

But Pearl has Purugly...

But Diamond has Scyther...

But Pearl has Pinsir...

FUCK I CAN'T CHOOSE ;__;


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

always with the BATORU, with u

make it a lengenday BATORU


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

if anyone has msn, add me to talk there to ease traffic 

l o s t n e f l i t e @ hotmail . com
(no spaces)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> You had the right room. I saw you in there. You go to the bottom floor of the Pokemon Center.



Thanks! Your awesome! I didn't know if a Shiny Stone was a Light Stone, though. That's what Gameshark said... (shrugs)


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the stones AS.

NP, I just got the Light mixed up with Shiny.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> always with the BATORU, with u
> 
> make it a lengenday BATORU



Legendary BATORUs are unfair.....<< since I don't train my Legends....

reg single BATORU


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

no lanturn then


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Thanks! Your awesome! I didn't know if a Shiny Stone was a Light Stone, though. That's what Gameshark said... (shrugs)



what is your FC, so I can add you~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> no lanturn then



Do you hate my fishies that much?!

First it's my UU Lanturn, now I have someone complaining about my UU Whiscash...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> what is your FC, so I can add you~




Sure, my Friend Code is: 1761 9186 3850


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

im kidding

lets BATORU


----------



## azuken (Apr 30, 2007)

Im trading chimchar for the other two starters. Message me and ill get back in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

yoshi im in the lobby


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> im kidding
> 
> lets BATORU



kk sorry for the wait!!

omataseshita~


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> @Kitsune:  I got your Fione Egg right here.  Do you have any extra Shiny Pokemon?  If not, I'll take a Shieldon then



Yeah I have a Sheildon.  XD  Sorry no shinies, the only one I ever saw was a brown Mighteyna in Emerald, but it used Roar so the battle was over and I couldn't catch it.  That haunts me.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach nooooooooooooooooooooooooo MG


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

yoshiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

You ran from my Lanturn didn't you! Didn't you?!!?

Rematch?


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Yoshi, do you know a site where it tells me what can breed with what?


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

sure but 3 on 3


actually, i have school, so sleep


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Countach said:


> sure but 3 on 3



3 t 3 is scary....<<, idk...regular 6 v 6
or if you want, a double battle, but you need to switch some pokemon out 

@azuken
try this site: 
and go to the bottom for Egg Groups


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

sleep, yoshi, i need sleep


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Countach said:


> sleep, yoshi, i need sleep



I have papers I have not done just so I could battle you, you know


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I have papers I have not done just so I could battle you, you know



ohh................

good job u made me cry


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Countach said:


> ohh................
> 
> good job u made me cry



so no BATORU?


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Thanks yoshi, you need a chimchar? It has pkerus.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

azuken said:


> Thanks yoshi, you need a chimchar? It has pkerus.



Thanks for the offer, but I already got all my DP starters through GTS, and the older starters through my own evolutions


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

I pm'd you and asked if you wanted a prinplup for a chimchar...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?... lv 50 singles


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

Give me a day or two and I'll be ready...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Yoshi, has your egg hatched yet?


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

sent a message back.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Yoshi, has your egg hatched yet?



Yup yup  It was a loveable Phione

thanks again!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Yup yup  It was a loveable Phione
> 
> thanks again!



Awesome, thanks for letting me know.  Wouldn't want people to get on my back later if it wasn't XD.


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Can i get a phione?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

azuken said:


> Can i get a phione?



Sure, just give me a couple minutes, I took Manaphy out of day care, so I will need to put it back in so I can get it to lay an egg.  Do you have any rare Pokemon?  I already have PokeRus and got all 3 Starters from this version.


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

sadly i dont have any rare pokemon, still havent gotten to the elite four so i dont have the palpark yet.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sure, just give me a couple minutes, I took Manaphy out of day care, so I will need to put it back in so I can get it to lay an egg.  Do you have any rare Pokemon?  I already have PokeRus and got all 3 Starters from this version.



I can give you a Treecko,riolu,or a charmander even a masterball...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 1, 2007)

How do you give a Masterball, making a Pokemon hold and then trade?


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Thats exactly how.


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a Bulbasaur? I'll offer Squirtle or Charmander for it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Does anyone have a Bulbasaur? I'll offer Squirtle or Charmander for it.



I have a Bulbasaur but I'll have to breed it first.Do you have any of the 2nd Gen starters?


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

I have Cyndaquil but that's it


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I can give you a Treecko,riolu,or a charmander even a masterball...



I'll be getting my own Riolu in the game.  Treecko or Chamander...hmmmm, but are the lizard Starters that I love, but which one...

Think I'll go with Charmander and you can keep the Masterball ^^


Azuken, if you can get a Bagon, I'll trade for that.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

Would you trade it for bulbasaur?


dragonbattousai said:


> I'll be getting my own Riolu in the game.  Treecko or Chamander...hmmmm, but are the lizard Starters that I love, but which one...
> 
> Think I'll go with Charmander and you can keep the Masterball ^^


Give me a sec I got to breed him as well...


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

I take it your trading with him first?


----------



## Talz (May 1, 2007)

Are all the old schools avalible in this game? You know... Charmander, Squirtle, Bulbasaur etc. It would be really cool if they could actually be found.


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Would you trade it for bulbasaur?
> 
> Give me a sec I got to breed him as well...



Sure if you'd like.


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

I dont have pal park yet.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

Sure,do you mind if I just give you the egg?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

azuken said:


> I take it your trading with him first?



Whoever is ready to trade, I'm opened to any.  Also Bagon is in your game, he is obtainable, but I where since I am playing Diamond.  You don't need Pal Park to get him.

Also I can make a lot of these suckers, so when you are ready for one, I'll trade over.

EDIT:  Just noticed eggs can get infected with PokeRus. XD


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Did you want a bagon egg or do you care?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

I don't mind.

I added you to the Pal Pad, so lemme know when ready.


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Ok, Im looking around 210 where they are so give me a second.


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Sure,do you mind if I just give you the egg?



Thats fine, give me a minute, I'm battling and trading atm.


----------



## Biscuits (May 1, 2007)

Who evers trading with me should add me on MSN,NF is going real slow for me....


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

After Azuken and Skeet's trades, I'm closing down for tonight.  I want to get some training in.  I'll start up again tomorrow. I'll see if I can get at least 5 Phione Eggs so I'll be set for tomorrow and I still need to hatch my own XD


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

I wont be able to get the bagon tonight, too tired. Ill have him by this weekend tho. going away until friday.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Anyone still wanna battle? ~~ I don't wanna sleep yet ~


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

I'll take you on, 5 vs 5


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I'll take you on, 5 vs 5



5....?
 

ok then~ at 2:10 we shall BATORU


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Sounds good, in the lobby so I'm gonna continue watching Naruto Movie 3 until your name pops on.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2007)

I send dynamic dragon a pic of myself to get my gym leader sig right ?


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I send dynamic dragon a pic of myself to get my gym leader sig right ?



Yes you do


----------



## Pein (May 1, 2007)

i just got the game how do i find out what's my friend code?


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> i just got the game how do i find out what my friend code?



Go downstairs in the Pokemon Center, in the town of the first gym. Talk to the woman on the right, and she will give you the Pal Pad. W/ this item you'll add other people's codes, and be able to find out your own.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Soon as you get the Pal Pad in Orebrough City talk to one of the two girls in the same stall in the basement and they will let you go in to get your Friend Code. 

@Yoshi: Thanks for the fight, even though you owned me, but remember, don't try using Protect all the time because someone might have Feint


----------



## Pein (May 1, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

I have quick Q; does everyone have level 100 Pokemon, or level 50?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Soon as you get the Pal Pad in Orebrough City talk to one of the two girls in the same stall in the basement and they will let you go in to get your Friend Code.
> 
> @Yoshi: Thanks for the fight, even though you owned me, but remember, don't try using Protect all the time because someone might have Feint



lol, I was shocekd when I saw that coming~ though it didn't take too much damage


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2007)

Looking for a few Pokemon if anyone is willing to give me one.

Male Medicham with Ice Punch
Male Horsea/Seadra/Kingdra with Dragon Dance and/or Hydro Pump
Female Charmander/Charmeleon/Charizard

I mainly want Female Charmander or any of it's evolution line. Send me a PM if you're willing to hook it up, thank you.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I doubt bliss could take even 1 hit from a serious phys sweeper even with def nature AND maxed def EVs....not to speak about fighting moves. I think since it's used as a special tank it should just stay that way and keep away from physical sweepers altogether.



Well, there is this thing called Counter. Along with Blissey's high HP it will be able to take a hit if it does have high DEF, or at least as high as can be. That way both Spec. and Phys. Sweepers will fear it like woah. And I'd rather use Blissey as a Cleric than as a Special Tank. Besides, you can say that all you want, but in the case that Blissey doesn't have a choice but face a Phys. Sweeper, it'll need something to fight with.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 1, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Looking for a few Pokemon if anyone is willing to give me one.
> 
> Male Medicham with Ice Punch
> Male Horsea/Seadra/Kingdra with Dragon Dance and/or Hydro Pump
> ...



You'll probably have a much better chance in The Official Pokemon Diamond/Pearl Trading Block thread, this thread moves too fast


----------



## Lucero del Alba (May 1, 2007)

Mm, how many phy sweepers can pop an unbuilt non crit 700+ damage hit, even on 2x and blissey's crap defense?

I honestly don't know the numbers, is why I ask.


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Question:

Shellos or Quagsire?  I picked Quagsire because of its Water Absorb, but in the end, which'll be better?

Edit: Perspective, try a Machamp with No Guard and Dynamic Punch.  It should do considerable damage at least.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

It still won't be unable to OHKO Blissey, unless with extreme hax and a Crit.

And if Blissey does survive, it has numerous options, the main one being of course Counter. I don't care what nature Machamp has or which EV's and IV's, it won't be able to take twice the damage it put out. Something like Close Combat, Focus Blast or Super Power would be more likely than Dynamicpunch.


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> It still won't be unable to OHKO Blissey, unless with extreme hax and a Crit.
> 
> And if Blissey does survive, it has numerous options, the main one being of course Counter. I don't care what nature Machamp has or which EV's and IV's, it won't be able to take twice the damage it put out. Something like Close Combat, Focus Blast or Super Power would be more likely than Dynamicpunch.



True story.  I guess Machamp's only hope would be Dynamic Punch's confusion.

Then again... it theoretically SHOULD be able to KO Blissey.  Vs one of the Lowest Def, one of the highest atk, and super effective plus Confusion, pretty good shot.

But yeah, Counter = wtfpwn


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Also depends if something like Reflect has been put up. In general Blissey should switch out if a Phys. Sweeper comes out, but there are lots of variables. And even with a Phys. Sweeper it's hard to take down a Blissey, unless the user is down-right stupid.


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Blissey is strong, sure, but it's not nearly as overpowered as you state.

If you really want to anti-Blissey, then use a Gengar.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Blissey _is_ overpowered, esé. It's banned in some tournaments. It is called the Nurse of Death for a reason. It's not as cheap as Wobbuffet, perhaps, but near there. If you run out of Phys. Sweepers whilst facing a Blissey, consider it a loss. 714 HP is _not_ something you want to joke about. Nor is the fact that it can heal itself and others.


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Once it uses up Aromatherapy, toxic works pretty well despite the health.

Just need a poison or steel type to avoid toxic yourself.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 1, 2007)

I said I'd trade a lot of stuff in to get Pearl, but when I got to my local EB Games store, they were completely sold out of Pearls and had at least 15 Diamond games available, to my count. I'm not going to say it was shocking, but I was definitely surprised to see that. So I got Diamond. 

I can't put all my mind and heart into this game until I'm done with this book, though. Book's too great for me to fully commit myself to anything else. But after, I'll train my pokies up. And hopefully *suddenly cheery now* I'll kill you all.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Once it uses up Aromatherapy, toxic works pretty well despite the health.
> 
> Just need a poison or steel type to avoid toxic yourself.



Yay for Natural Cure. And for Heal Bell. But putting both Heal Bell and Aromatherapy would be stupid. XD It depends on what the user gives Blissey, though. They come with the occasioanl Toxic/Flamethrower set, in case Counter is unobtainable.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 1, 2007)

Been playing it for an hour every night now. Just got the 5th badge.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2007)

I got a Manaphy for a baby chimchar 

Who wants Fione eggs?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I got a Manaphy for a baby chimchar
> 
> Who wants Fione eggs?



Can you trade back and forth with me so i can see it plz? My connection was messed up yesterday so i didn't get to see it >< .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

8D i want fionne eggs! and manafy XD not permanent just pkdex registration 8D

edit: any1 wanna spar battle with me? im trying out a new team... i doubt ill win but its just testing lol X_D


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dragonbattousai was giving us free Phione eggs last night~ He said he's continue today~


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Can you trade back and forth with me so i can see it plz? My connection was messed up yesterday so i didn't get to see it >< .





Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8D i want fionne eggs! and manafy XD not permanent just pkdex registration 8D



Anyone have these pokemon:

Shieldon
Burmy
Cherubi
Ambipom
Buneary
Mismagmius
Glameow
Skorupi
Weavil

Also, is it possible to trade eggs? They're all fione pokemon eggs, I just haven't hatched them.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

I don't want a phione i want to see your manaphy so i can seek it n the GTS...i'll give you either 100 or 70+ legendary as colatteral .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

i have burmy and cherubi (is that the 1st form?)

btw, dreikoo, ur a water trainer right?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Yes i'm water leader , i said that on my last msg i think XD. (you started my pic?  yay )


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i have burmy and cherubi (is that the 1st form?)



Either one is fine by me. 



Dreikoo said:


> I don't want a phione i want to see your manaphy so i can seek it n the GTS...



Yeah, I know. That's how I finally got a Deoxys and Mew. 



> i'll give you either 100 or 70+ legendary as colatteral .


hmmh...okay.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

OK then  , you got deoxys and mew too? Can you show me those also? pleeease  

(going on wifi now )


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo wanna trade gyms...?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dreikoo wanna trade gyms...?



No way , i already have EVd and nature bred 5 pokes for it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No way , i already have EVd and nature bred 5 pokes for it.



Then you should be battling with them to see how you fare~


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Then you should be battling with them to see how you fare~



Yeah..they're only lvl 5-21 and all in my ruby lol...i have ton of pokes to transfer and i haven't gotten half my legendarys and usabel pokes yet lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> OK then  , you got deoxys and mew too? Can you show me those also? pleeease
> 
> (going on wifi now )



I have to wait for my sister to get home since I lent them to her. I do have the manaphy though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Ah ok do the manaphy now and the others whenever you can , again i'm really gratefull


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Yay~ I just got a Spiritomb for a Ditto


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Yay~ I just got a Spiritomb for a Ditto



I got one for a chansey earlier today . That lucky egg hunt had it's pros other than the egg itself .


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

I've managed to get the majority of the things I want this past week.... still a couple I need to get, anyone got a Lugia they would show me?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dragonbattousai was giving us free Phione eggs last night~ He said he's continue today~



Ya I will be continuing today, but if Kira wants to help out with the eggs, that's cool.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

I have a question- 

A lot of you are already building your gym teams, but training them on RSE and not on DP...but what about the newer moves and the possibility of leveling them up too high that they skip learning it. Do you have tons of heart scales? Or do you level them up to low levels, then trade them? So by what level are you done with EV training?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

^ I haven't started yet, but I plan to train them on D/P since I got all the stuff on this game than I do on the other versions and also the new movesets.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I have a question-
> 
> A lot of you are already building your gym teams, but training them on RSE and not on DP...but what about the newer moves and the possibility of leveling them up too high that they skip learning it. Do you have tons of heart scales? Or do you level them up to low levels, then trade them? So by what level are you done with EV training?



Well...some of my gym pokes will not have new moves and the ones that will i will transfer one level before they learn that new move i want em to have. Also i have heart scales for about 4 games stored in my ruby and i dug up like 6 of em during my quest for a shiny stone in D/P. I did the EV training as soon as they hached so they wouldn't get any bad EVs and i had a strong poke on the first slot with macho brace and all the weak gym pokes with exp shares so i EVd 5 at the same time. With vitamins and exp share at around lvl 25 they were done with the EVs.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

hey guys, lets see if u recognise whos who XD
​


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Is the first one me? If it is you actually got my hair right!!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

lol yeah its u XD


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Where do we get Heart Scales?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Lol man it's great...i sorta look like vincent valentine with that neck thing of the cape.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

haha gud gud XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey guys, lets see if u recognise whos who XD



My guess is I'm the 2nd guy.  I love it Dynamic, you're artistic skills a superb.



			
				Masaki said:
			
		

> Where do we get Heart Scales?



You dig for them in The Underground.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> My guess is I'm the 2nd guy.  I love it Dynamic, you're artistic skills a superb.



haha ur right!8D


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Hm, if I get wifi, the fire gym leader quits, and I can get a team to 100, I have a pretty good Fire-type team...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Hm, if I get wifi, the fire gym leader quits, and I can get a team to 100, I have a pretty good Fire-type team...



If you have an allfire team you can challenge the fire leader for the title you know. Ofcourse leaders will have their own rules for each battle but the title challenge will be true for everyone.


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> If you have an allfire team you can challenge the fire leader for the title you know. Ofcourse leaders will have their own rules for each battle but the title challenge will be true for everyone.



My strategy would never work against a few fire-type enemies.  In addition, it's a double battle strategy.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Masaki said:


> My strategy would never work against a few fire-type enemies.  In addition, it's a double battle strategy.



Well...just having one strategy wouldn't work in every mach. No one strategy can do that , you need to have flexibility if you plan on being a gym leader because people will figure out your strategy sooner or later and they could plan against it so you pretty much have to be flexible or you won't be a gym leader very long or worse you'll be know as one of the weak gym leaders that everyone beats on their first go .


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...just having one strategy wouldn't work in every mach. No one strategy can do that , you need to have flexibility if you plan on being a gym leader because people will figure out your strategy sooner or later and they could plan against it so you pretty much have to be flexible or you won't be a gym leader very long or worse you'll be know as oen of the weak gym leaders that everyone beats on their first go .



Oh, I know.  But, the problem is that whatever strategy I think of, the other guy would have had to begin with.

I only have my main strategy so far.  Coming up with anti-fire type strategies would take some time.

Edit: And I think one of the Pokemon may be illegal.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Am I the third one in that pic DD?。。。<<

(i need long sleeves o_x)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

^ lol yes u are XD

y do u need long sleves oO???


----------



## kewlmyc (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon, those are all excellent.  I wish is was a gym leader so I could get a drawing of me.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

xDDDDDD i could, but ill charge items from u 8) since these gyme leaders also offered me something in return ^^', i charge for heart scales and dawn stones 8)


to any1: can some1 spar battle with me? i wanna try a single type team lol... obviously gonna lose but hey, who cares XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

I'll fight you and if you say you're using weaker pokes i could do the same .

I have a bunch of pokes i like but haven't used yet cause they're not the best of the best .


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo meet me in thw wifi thingie right now canu evovle my graveler then trade it back k thx!


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

Wow those look amazing RC! lol

I can't wait to see them colored


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey guys, lets see if u recognise whos who XD
> ​





cant wait to see it colored


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

So we battling dragon?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ lol yes u are XD
> 
> y do u need long sleves oO???



Long sleeves rock, that's why...<<

I wanna battle you too


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo can u meet me in the wifi room pls??? i need to evolve my graveller


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Now? Ok...

Dragon i still wanna fight you though


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

yea know lol
trade back myu poke though lol i will hear ur voice ova my ds


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

I will be online ~~ waiting to battle


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Yoshi i think he left XD.....wanna fight me? i'm not using a team with ubers though so how's your team?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yoshi i think he left XD.....wanna fight me? i'm not using a team with ubers though so how's your team?



no ubers here
waiting, let's BATORU


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

バットルしよ～～～

(btw i don't see you did you erase my code?...i'll try reconnecting  lol)


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

Yoshi can i buddy u here and add u and u me?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> xDDDDDD i could, but ill charge items from u 8) since these gyme leaders also offered me something in return ^^', i charge for heart scales and dawn stones 8)
> 
> 
> to any1: can some1 spar battle with me? i wanna try a single type team lol... obviously gonna lose but hey, who cares XD



I never gave you an offer XD however, I'll be happy to put Manaphy into your dex and give you a Phione Egg.  I got a batch coming tonight


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2007)

Dre and yoshi i can't watch your battles that sucks....: /


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

You said no ubers...what is that salamence doing there >.>. I use a snorlax with mega kick for crying out loud XD...i thougt this would be a weaker pokes battle.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You said no ubers...what is that salamence doing there >.>. I use a snorlax with mega kick for crying out loud XD...i thougt this would be a weaker pokes battle.



Salamence is not uber...it may be OU, but not UBer.... 

If you want, we can have a UU battle, meaning no Sceptile or Charizard


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Salamence is way above sceptile and that charizard had a -Sattack nature...so he wasn't uber either...salamence metagross Ttar dragonite...all those are ubers and maybe chansey and wob but they are all way better than starter evos...i don't exactly know what pokes fit which category but  i know salamence is better than any charizard could be .


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Salamence is way above sceptile and that charizard had a -Sattack nature...so he wasn't uber either...salamence metagross Ttar dragonite...all those are ubers and maybe chansey and wob but they are all way better than starter evos...



Ubers are legendaries..lemme get you a list~

Underused Pokemon (UU)

Absol, Aggron, Altaria, Ampharos, Arbok, Arcanine, Azumarill, Banette, Blastoise, Camerupt, Clefable, Cradily, Dunsparce, Electabuzz, Electrode, Exploud, Fearow, Feraligatr, Furret, Girafarig, Gligar, Golduck, Golem, Gorebyss, Granbull, Grumpig, Hariyama, Hitmonlee, Hitmontop, Hypno, Kabutops, Kangaskhan, Lanturn, Lapras, Linoone, Lunatone, Magmar, Manectric, Mantine, Meganium, Misdreavus, Mr. Mime, Muk, Nidoking, Nidoqueen, Ninetales, Octillery, Omastar, Persian, Pikachu, Pinsir, Poliwrath, Primeape, Quagsire, Qwilfish, Raichu, Rapidash, Sableye, Sandslash, Scyther, Sharpedo, Shedinja, Shiftry, Slowking, Sneasel, Solrock, Stantler, Tentacruel, Togetic, Victreebel, Vileplume, Walrein, Xatu, Yanma

All UE and NFE Pokemon other than Chansey and Wynaut are allowed in tournaments.

Never Used Pokemon (NU)

Aipom, Ariados, Beautifly, Beedrill, Bellossom, Butterfree, Cacturne, Castform, Chimecho, Corsola, Crawdaunt, Delcatty, Delibird, Dewgong, Ditto, Dustox, Farfetch'd, Flareon, Glalie, Hitmonchan, Huntail, Illumise, Kecleon, Kingler, Ledian, Lickitung, Luvdisc, Magcargo, Masquerain, Mawile, Mightyena, Minun, Murkrow, Noctowl, Nosepass, Parasect, Pelipper, Pidgeot, Piloswine, Plusle, Politoed, Raticate, Relicanth, Roselia, Seaking, Seviper, Shuckle, Spinda, Sudowoodo, Sunflora, Swalot, Tangela, Torkoal, Trapinch, Tropius, Unown, Venomoth, Volbeat, Wailord, Whiscash, Wigglytuff

Borderline Underused Pokemon (BL)

Armaldo, Cloyster, Crobat, Houndoom, Jumpluff, Jynx, Machamp, Porygon2, Scizor, Slowbro, Steelix, Swellow, Typhlosion, Ursaring, Zangoose

Over Used Pokemon (OU)

Aerodactyl, Alakazam, Articuno, Blaziken, Blissey, Breloom, Celebi, Chansey, Charizard, Claydol, Dodrio, Donphan, Dragonite, Dugtrio, Dusclops, Entei, Espeon, Exeggutor, Flygon, Forretress, Gardevoir, Gengar, Gyarados, Heracross, Jirachi, Jolteon, Kingdra, Ludicolo, Magneton, Marowak, Medicham, Metagross, Milotic, Miltank, Moltres, Ninjask, Raikou, Regice, Regirock, Registeel, Rhydon, Salamence, Sceptile, Skarmory, Slaking, Smeargle, Snorlax, Starmie, Suicune, Swampert, Tauros, Tyranitar, Umbreon, Vaporeon, Venusaur, Weezing, Zapdos

Uber Pokemon: (Ubers)

Deoxys, Deoxys-E, Deoxys-F, Deoxys-L, Groudon, Ho-oh, Kyogre, Latias, Latios, Lugia, Mew, Mewtwo, Rayquaza, Wobbuffet, Wynaut


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

OK but those catergories don't really make sence...i mean metagross and Ttar in the same category as articuno? The only thing poor articuno can do is a 2hko with mindreader/sheer cold and only if the opponent doesn't know it's comming .

 So it would be ok if i used my molters or raikou for our next battle? Since they're all in the same category as all those other weaker pokes...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

whoops!

oh snap sorry guys net had problems XDDDD


anyway yeah im ready, i just wanna do this so i can see the stats of these pokes at lvl 100 X_D.... 

btw, im using a latios... its the only poke i have thats good enuf, the rest are boring shitties haha... please dont use pwners on me waaa... my pokes are bad hahahah X_D

but yeah, ill battle if u want 8)

oh and i got a female cradonis! time to make have baaaaaaaaybeeeeeeeeeees!



dragonbattousai said:


> I never gave you an offer XD however, I'll be happy to put Manaphy into your dex and give you a Phione Egg.  I got a batch coming tonight


8O thanks! ^^
ill appreaciate that,well some (yoshi gave me a dawn stone ^^) gave me stuff 8)

but yeah...




> Long sleeves rock, that's why...<<


ah oka, ill edit that wen coloring ;D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Ok let's fight now...i'll use the team that i had on yoshi so i hope i'mnot facing any pokes with attack or Sattack above 320....


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8O thanks! ^^
> ill appreaciate that,well some (yoshi gave me a dawn stone ^^) gave me stuff 8)



I gave you Pokerus

@Dreiko

Well you can, if the battle isn't under the "no legendary" rule...<<


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

hmmm.... my ultimate team is almost ready....

i traded my palkia for lv 70 torterra! haha.

should i put my pearl fc on the sig? im not sure if anybody would add me


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

Kira... I still want one of your Spiritombs. I will give you a Burmy for it.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Hey, anyone want to Vs. me? (Lvl 100, no ubers) If you lose (or win) I'll send you a hard to refuse consolation prize...  

My code: 1761 9186 3850

EDIT: 

A lil hint... it 'may' have to do with the fact that I've figured out a way to manipulate random Pokemon encounters...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

I can battle you too after dragon .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

8(... oh god X_D ok,ill b there in a mo 8)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I gave you Pokerus
> 
> @Dreiko
> 
> Well you can, if the battle isn't under the "no legendary" rule...<<



lol u gave me pokerus for lucky egg oO... lol gimme a heart scale! XDDDD

@driek,please dont laf if i die XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

I'll be waiting for anyone who wants to battle, no ubers, lv 50


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

shoot! if forgot to make latios learn surf X_DDDD
and i need to replace dragon claw 8(


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Got 5 Heart Scales now.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yoshi can i buddy u here and add u and u me?



I added you already 
go ahead


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Damn..this is the last time i fight with weaker pokes...i thought you were gonna use new weak pokes not latios and alakazam and espeon and metagross....from now on  i'll only pull out the 350+ attackers


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

8O i won 8O........ glade didnt do bad at all 8O
lol they were weak XD one hit and im dead,only good 1 i told u about was latios ;D and i did give u a warning haha


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8O i won 8O........ glade didnt do bad at all 8O



let's battle DD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Hey, Dreikoo, can we verse each other now?  Oh, can I have a handicap and use items? I think my Pokemon are too weak (but oh so ah-door-able!)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

yoshi: ok,ill go online 8_D
im gonna lose since u knw my pokes now

btw, im online ^^


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

You can't use items in link/Wi-Fi battles.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

8( u and ur tekka nin ><


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Hey, Dreikoo, can we verse each other now?  Oh, can I have a handicap and use items? I think my Pokemon are too weak (but oh so ah-door-able!)



What do you mean use items? Anyone can use held items on their pokemon it's never concidered a handicap .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

i give up 8(
XDDDDDD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

So , AS what's your FC?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What do you mean use items? Anyone can use held items on their pokemon it's never concidered a handicap .



Oh.... (gives them items)  

Err, I'm on WiFi now, and I have an invitation out, I'll all ready to go 

Can I use my headset? It's so cute, it makes me feel like a telemarketer... (it's 5pm in NY,  perfect time...  )


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Oh.... (gives them items)
> 
> Err, I'm on WiFi now, and I have an invitation out, I'll all ready to go
> 
> Can I use my headset? It's so cute, it makes me feel like a telemarketer... (it's 5pm in NY,  perfect time...  )



You need to tell me your friend code for me to add you.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> So , AS what's your FC?




My code: 1761 9186 3850


PS: Sorry for the doublepost....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

OK adding now. You sure you've added mine right?


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon, still taking Heart Scales as a bribe for those awesome images you make? xD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

ahahaha killed by ur own sandstorm XDDDD
great game!


so am i gud enuf for psychic?;D



> Dynamic Dragon, still taking Heart Scales as a bribe for those awesome images you make? xD


lol i said this in the trading thread, its either a dawn stone or 3-4 heart scales XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahahaha killed by ur own sandstorm XDDDD
> great game!
> 
> 
> so am i gud enuf for psychic?;D



You shouldn't be saying anything~
Your Latios lost to my Cacturne <<


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

lol well, i ddnt have any moves against a dark plant lol thats y XD
i really luv glade now 8D


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone want to Vs. me? (Lvl 100, no ubers) If you lose (or win) I'll send you a hard to refuse consolation prize...
> 
> My code: 1761 9186 3850
> 
> ...



Just gonna point out to you AS, that none of us use any gameshark/action replay stuff. People around here don't like the illegal obtaining of pokemon, so I doubt anyone would want any sort of pokemon gotten by manipulating the game.

It's all in good fun, but in competitive play it's considered cheating.


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

who wants to battle ubers?

and it does not matter if you train them, its for fun


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahahaha killed by ur own sandstorm XDDDD
> great game!
> 
> 
> so am i gud enuf for psychic?;D



You need to beat Kira <<

I don't think you're allowed to use Latios though


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

palpark time!


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

latios is not uber


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

yeah! latios = regular stats XD



Yoshitsune said:


> You need to beat Kira <<
> 
> I don't think you're allowed to use Latios though



yeah i knw... i was just using him in the team cos i ddnt have any other psychics 8(


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Lati@s with Soul Dew = Very über.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Was your Latios holding Soul Dew?.....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

yes 83 XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
its got bad stats though haha XDDDD

crap.. not allowed in palpark yet ><


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

you can use it in the battle tower soi think you should allow with out soul dew


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yes 83 XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> its got bad stats though haha XDDDD
> 
> crap.. not allowed in palpark yet ><



That battle never happened then....cheapo


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Woot, got the 3rd Badge  now I can fly back to some places.  I'm back to breeding Manaphy so after I get out of college here and get home, I will start distributing them.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

hahahahahahaha yeah it did XD it only killed 1 poke oO... so its quite bad XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Countach said:


> you can use it in the battle tower soi think you should allow with out soul dew



Oh fuck no. Lati@s with Soul Dew is BANINININATED.


----------



## Countach (May 1, 2007)

who wants to uber battle?

they let me in the battle tower


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

ooooh, who wants a cradinos ;D im gonna start breeding in a mo XD

oh yeah, my espeon did bigger damage that latios oO.... bizarre XDDDDDD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Wow... I suck; but at least my Pokemon are cute!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Heh nice battle...you wanna go again doubel battle? I'll use weaker pokes cause i used my dragons cause i was mad i lost before and...yah they kinda beat your (admittedly cute  ) grass pokes.

I'll go change my team brb.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 1, 2007)

> ahahaha killed by ur own sandstorm XDDDD



lol, how can anyone get killed by their own sandstorm.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

whats your team dreikoo


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Heh nice battle...you wanna go again doubel battle? I'll use weaker pokes cause i used my dragons cause i was mad i lost before and...yah they kinda beat your (admittedly cute  ) grass pokes.
> 
> I'll go change my team brb.



Um, sure... Hey, did my wifi headset work? I was afraid to speak ... I have a bad NY accent, and I was seriously holding back calling you an F-in... (I was never a graceful losing cheerleader; I was the first to curse out the other team)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> whats your team dreikoo



The one i used against her was salamence dragonite Ttar metagross raikou espeon...i could basicly solo her with salamence but i swiched around a bit cause it wouldn't be fun at all..it would be liuke beating the bug E4 member XD.

I'll use much weaker pokes now though .

AS i heard you too...i said hello at first but you didn't reply so i assumed you didn't have yoru headset on or something...the F was about you only having 5 pokes in your team and 3 of em were grass types. 

Oh and don't worry i lived in greece 17 years (i'm 19) so my accent isn't reqular american accent either .

edit : double battle this time


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> lol, how can anyone get killed by their own sandstorm.



lol is it really that hard? haha... sandstorm created by one of his pokes, killed his last poke XD



> Um, sure... Hey, did my wifi headset work? I was afraid to speak ... I have a bad NY accent, and I was seriously holding back calling you an F-in... (I was never a graceful losing cheerleader; I was the first to curse out the other team)


XDDDD im scared of talking to the mic too.. im afraid they might not understand me 8(.... cos i speak british X_____D


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

<< Ahem, again to reiterate, a CACTURNE killed his LATIOS with Soul Dew....


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The one i used against her was salamence dragonite Ttar metagross raikou espeon...i could basicly solo her with salamence but i swiched around a bit cause it wouldn't be fun at all..it would be liuke beating the bug E4 member XD.
> 
> I'll use much weaker pokes now though .
> 
> ...



I'm 19 too, gonna be 20 next month... (1 more year till I can legally do what I've been doing since I was 14)


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> << Ahem, again to reiterate, a CACTURNE killed his LATIOS with Soul Dew....



Latios with Soul Dew?... Man, your opponent must've been a real grade-A nub to get that far.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> XDDDD im scared of talking to the mic too.. im afraid they might not understand me 8(.... cos i speak british X_____D



Don't you speak Tagalog too? I wanna learn~



> Latios with Soul Dew?... Man, your opponent must've been a real grade-A nub to get that far.



it was DD


----------



## ramen_hokage999 (May 1, 2007)

i wanna get this game sooooooooo bad  but sadly me no have money!!!! although i watched the anime in japanese with the subs on youtube


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

But still.

Cacturne beating a Lati@s with Soul Dew. I mean, even with crappy IV's, EV's, nature and all that jazz, it STILL should've won.

But I guess it could've been worse, it could've lost to a Seaking.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

lol yeah i speak tagalog X_DDDD... u speak nihongo ne? i want to learn.... hahahah

lol, stop reiretating XDDDD my latios died becos it ddnt have any move against a grass/dark 8P so i kept surfing and thunder bolting X______D



Shalashaska said:


> But still.
> 
> Cacturne beating a Lati@s with Soul Dew. I mean, even with crappy IV's, EV's, nature and all that jazz, it STILL should've won.
> 
> But I guess it could've been worse, it could've lost to a Seaking.


it did stand for about 4-6 turns, lol... if i had fireblast/flame thrower it shudve been bye bye XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

...

Why not just switch? Or did you go in with no strategy whatsoever?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol yeah i speak tagalog X_DDDD... u speak nihongo ne? i want to learn.... hahahah



Sure~~

My cacturne had leftovers, had done Ingrain, and Leech Seed, so it wouldn't have died << in a sandstorm too~ sand veil ftw


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

lol,because i wanted to let it die, cos i knw if i switch he'll just do thesame thing 8_D... and latios against him wasnt fair really X______D




> My cacturne had leftovers, had done Ingrain, and Leech Seed, so it wouldn't have died << in a sandstorm too~ sand veil ftw


watch out for arial ace next timep ;D

my glade was really gud though 8O yay ^^ i love gallade XDDDDDD


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Sure~~
> 
> My cacturne had leftovers, had done Ingrain, and Leech Seed, so it wouldn't have died << in a sandstorm too~ sand veil ftw



Ah, the old Annoyer-set.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

We really talked alot this time XD. Btw did you cach your sunflora in a masterball O.o?

edit : btw in greece if you're with adults you can drink no matter how young you are...the first time i got drunk was with my parents on a christmas vacation in the mountains and i was like 8-9 XD. Good wines that year . And 1-2 glasses of wine per meal is healthy there too .  I've been seriously restraining myself since i got here on that department .


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Exactly how do all of you pros go about raising Pokemon to 100 so quickly?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

lol yeah,i had thesame with my cradily b4 XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Exactly how do all of you pros go about raising Pokemon to 100 so quickly?



imported from emerald? erm... some are just below 50, the system just automatically rounds ur stats up and ur level to 100.

just got my shiny gyrados, the only shiny i hav ever had oO... but its really crap X_D.... its a lax nature 8S.... ew....


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Wow... I still suck... Apparently, this 'only cute' strategy isn't working' which is weird, since it works for most things. (dating,  picking out a pet, shopping for clothes...etc) 

I spoke, though... a few words; but it's a start (I'm quite, and honestly, just have a headset 'cause it came in a bundle-pack)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

shoot >< i forgot to import my ryhorn 8S
any1 got a ryhorn? ill trade u for a cradinos 8D


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> imported from emerald? erm... some are just below 50, the system just automatically rounds ur stats up and ur level to 100.
> 
> just got my shiny gyrados, the only shiny i hav ever had oO... but its really crap X_D.... its a lax nature 8S.... ew....



Well, isn't it a rule that challengers have to be at 100 for the gym challenges?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Well, isn't it a rule that challengers have to be at 100 for the gym challenges?



well i dunno, it depends on what type of battling system ur doing, wether its free battle or set levels 8S


----------



## TenshiOni (May 1, 2007)

The game automatically sets your Poke to level 100, Masaki. It's not necessary.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Wow... I still suck... Apparently, this 'only cute' strategy isn't working' which is weird, since it works for most things. (dating,  picking out a pet, shopping for clothes...etc)
> 
> I spoke, though... a few words; but it's a start (I'm quite, and honestly, just have a headset 'cause it came in a bundle-pack)



Well...it works here too..celebi and mew (and pikachu with lightball) are good...you just need to think of other stuff too...like not having the same type of pokemon more than once XD....basicly in your terms (this it just out of my mind so it might not be that accurate just bear with me) it's like wearing 3 skirts and no shirt to go with it...what good is it gonna do having 3 good skirts when your **** are showing? 

You need to balance it all around most of all.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Well, if you're a hawt chick with a nice rack, no top works well.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...it works here too..celebi and mew (and pikachu with lightball) are good...you just need to think of other stuff too...like not having the same type of pokemon more than once XD....basicly in your terms (this it just out of my mind so it might not be that accurate just bear with me) it's like wearing 3 skirts and no shirt to go with it...what good is it gonna do having 3 good skirts when your **** are showing?
> 
> You need to balance it all around most of all.



Um, my ass is -always- showing when I buy skirts (well, that's what Daddy says) it's just the style....  I'm more of a Daisy Duke kinda gal, though... (I buy the ones with phrases written across the butt)

Back on topic: Do you think I should become a lightning trainer? I always had an affinity for it during the Gold/Silver/Crystal era...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

any1 have a ryhorn/don? ill trade it for my shiny gyrados 8_D


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Mono-typing is difficult to pull off, though. But if it's a favourites-team, go for it.


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The game automatically sets your Poke to level 100, Masaki. It's not necessary.



I know it does, but in the gym leader thread there was a lot of elitism with people saying that it's required for both challenger and leader to be at level 100.

Also: Misdreaves (sp) or Girafarig.  Which should I put in my party?


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Girafarig is a mediocre poke at best, go Misdreavus.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any1 have a ryhorn/don? ill trade it for my shiny gyrados 8_D



I know you don't take 'undocumented Pokemon' (at least they're not Blood Diamonds, a stolen used car, or something...) but I can definitely get you one...  (between you and me, it was imported from Hong Kong)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

no ryhorn ne1???

edit:


> I know you don't take 'undocumented Pokemon' (at least they're not Blood Diamonds, a stolen used car, or something...) but I can definitely get you one... (between you and me, it was imported from Hong Kong)



oh! yeah gimme one please 8D lvl 50 if u can X_DDD
ill trade u my shiny gyrados 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, my ass is -always- showing when I buy skirts (well, that's what Daddy says) it's just the style....  I'm more of a Daisy Duke kinda gal, though... (I buy the ones with phrases written across the butt)
> 
> Back on topic: Do you think I should become a lightning trainer? I always had an affinity for it during the Gold/Silver/Crystal era...



First of all dads always say that...atleast dads of my girlfriends (yes so i look like a death-metal fan with all that hair but i'm not i just like my hair that way...)....and secondly...being any one type of trainer has fail written all over it....it's very hard to do a good single type team and again there are many risks. You need to have many types in order to cover the weaknesses of pretty much each and every type out there. If you really want to you could teach your pokemon attacks of many different types and you could use some electric pokes that have dual types that cover their weaknesses but it still would be hard. 

I have to make a monoteam for my water gym and it was hard chosing pokes for it...i basicly chose em from their stats and subtype and not from their main water type.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 1, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I know it does, but in the gym leader thread there was a lot of elitism with people saying that it's required for both challenger and leader to be at level 100.
> 
> Also: Misdreaves (sp) or Girafarig.  Which should I put in my party?


I think you or they are just experiencing a misunderstanding.

Either, a) They simply meant that their/most gym battles will be level 100s vs level 100 ones (which is common sense) or b) They didn't realize the game can auto-set 100.


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Girafarig is a mediocre poke at best, go Misdreavus.



Yeah, but it has a nice type combo which is why it's so tempting...

Edit: Either way, if I want to become the fire leader, one of my Pokemon needs to get up pretty high.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

My water team should battle you Dreiko...<<

short skirts can backfire sometimes


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> no ryhorn ne1???
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



I don't need a shinny Garados, anything will do; just tell my Rhydon/Horn's National pokedex #.  (I'll put it at lvl 50)

EDIT:



Yoshitsune said:


> My water team should battle you Dreiko...<<
> 
> short skirts can backfire sometimes



Only for those with cellulite... (lolz, fat-asses) 

I do have trouble bending down to pick stuff up, though... (and I'm a butterfingers; so it's a common dilemma)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

oh ok, ill give u a cradonis egg XD

edit: 8S..... im not sure i think its 112, i checked serebii.net


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> My water team should battle you Dreiko...<<



I'll bet you fifty pok?bucks you have a Boltbeamer.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> My water team should battle you Dreiko...<<
> 
> short skirts can backfire sometimes



I'll do it once i transfer em . It's on planning stage and it still needs a bit of fine tuning (and leveling up  ) but once it's ready .


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh ok, ill give u a cradonis egg XD



*not sure what that is... 

Err, so what's Ryhdon/horn's National Pokedex #? (need it to get Pokemon)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I'll bet you fifty pok?bucks you have a Boltbeamer.



Yes, but it's not the one you think it is


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

apparently its 112 8_D try it anyway ^^

btw, when u catch it alt lvel 50, will it have the moves it wouldve had atlvl 49 below?


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Yes, but it's not the one you think it is



What, no OU'd purple chocolate starfish?


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

I just beat the Elite Four... so I can give you a Rhyhorn/Rhydon. Probably a Rhyhorn though. The only Rhydon I have is one that I trained.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Nah his lanturn has Twave confuse ray ice beam and surf. His starmie prolly is it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> What, no OU'd purple chocolate starfish?



I use a mix of UU and OU  

It is Starmie though

edit: btw, i have MANY Lanturns~


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

oh ok, wat level is it? cos i need it to b lvl 40+


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

See , told ya .


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I use a mix of UU and OU
> 
> It is Starmie though



You owe me fifty pok?bucks.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> apparently its 112 8_D try it anyway ^^
> 
> btw, when u catch it alt lvel 50, will it have the moves it wouldve had atlvl 49 below?



got it; I'll be on in a few


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

aight, cheers! ill b in there

btw, wats ur FC?... what moves does the ryhdon know?


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh ok, wat level is it? cos i need it to b lvl 40+



I think they're around the mid 20's. Or you could just get one from AS. I might have more in my Fire Red, but I don't remember how many I have in there right now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

oki, i have one too but i forgot to trade it in 8( now i cant do it for another 24 hours X_D

AS, wats ur FC? oO...

any1 know wat AS's FC is? Driek?


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

Well, AS already has hers ready, so if you want mine, just let me know before I start importing other Pokemon over.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> xDDDDDD i could, but ill charge items from u 8) since these gyme leaders also offered me something in return ^^', i charge for heart scales and dawn stones 8)
> 
> 
> to any1: can some1 spar battle with me? i wanna try a single type team lol... obviously gonna lose but hey, who cares XD



Okay, I give you heart scale if you do make a drawing of me.  Hell, I'll even give you Raikou holding a heart scale.

I'll put you in your FC if you put in mine.  (PM's you my pic)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> aight, cheers! ill b in there
> 
> btw, wats ur FC?... what moves does the ryhdon know?



my code is 1761 9186 3850


----------



## TenshiOni (May 1, 2007)

I love how the popularity of Bolt Beamers may work against the trainers that use them in D/P. 

I look forward to facing an overconfident trainer packing one, actually.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oki, i have one too but i forgot to trade it in 8( now i cant do it for another 24 hours X_D
> 
> AS, wats ur FC? oO...
> 
> any1 know wat AS's FC is? Driek?



1761 9186 3850

edit: too late ><


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Well, seeing as most people do carry a Boltbeamer, that probably won't take long.

Also, Stealth Rock and Spikes stack apart from one another, right?


----------



## Pein (May 1, 2007)

whats the level i should be to battle you guys so far i hav 5 level 25 pokemon and by tommorow they should be 50 so is that enough or would i still get my ass kicked


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> whats the level should be i be to battle you guys so far i hav 5 level 25 pokemon and by tommorow they should be 50 so is that enough or would my ass still get kicked



The game autolevels your team to 50 or 100 so you could fight us even now.

I'd recommend you using 6 and not 5 pokemon though .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

ok got it be in there any minute now 8)


----------



## TenshiOni (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> lso, Stealth Rock and Spikes stack apart from one another, right?


Pretty sure, yeah.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I love how the popularity of Bolt Beamers may work against the trainers that use them in D/P.
> 
> I look forward to facing an overconfident trainer packing one, actually.



let's battle then, 

yes, you can x3 spikes and plant a Stealth Rock


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Oh sweet jeebus. I'm going to laugh even harder at Ghost-bug users.

3x Stealth Rock AND 3x Spikes... Man, that'll be a real bitch to land on.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 1, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm too busy with exams for the next two weeks so I don't even have a team but I do look forward to pretty much non-stop Wi-Fi battling after May 11th.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

@AS: lol rhydon and master ball XDDDD
thanks ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Oh sweet jeebus. I'm going to laugh even harder at Ghost-bug users.
> 
> 3x Stealth Rock AND 3x Spikes... Man, that'll be a real bitch to land on.



You can only SR once

3x spikes
3x poison spikes


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

eeek! wait! sorry i need it to be male!!!! 8______D sorry i shudve sed earlier XD
can we do it again?


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> You can only SR once
> 
> 3x spikes
> 3x poison spikes


Aw damn, I set-up my natural tent for diddly shit. Ah well, 6 spikes still works. XD


Dynamic Dragon said:


> eeek! wait! sorry i need it to be male!!!! 8______D sorry i shudve sed earlier XD
> can we do it again?


Drawing for a compensation of three Heart Scales? :3


----------



## kewlmyc (May 1, 2007)

This might be a noob question but what's a bolt beamer.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

@shaka: lol yeah.... but i dont need heart scale now X_D....i need dawn stone 8_________________________D

@AS: can you quickly catch a male version for me X______D please? haha Y_Y'


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

A pokemon that knows ice beam and thunderbolt...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> eeek! wait! sorry i need it to be male!!!! 8______D sorry i shudve sed earlier XD
> can we do it again?



I guess; give me 15 minutes or so...


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @shaka: lol yeah.... but i dont need heart scale now X_D....i need dawn stone 8_________________________D



And that's just the thing I ain't got. XD


----------



## kewlmyc (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> A pokemon that knows ice beam and thunderbolt...



Thanks. 

Anyone want to single battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

@AS: thanks!!!!

@shaka: X_____D i dont even know how im gonna obtain those scales 8S... trade three times i gues....X__D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

AS , you think you could import poke # 249 (national dex) from singapore for me? If you can do that i'll try figure for you a strong team full of "cute" pokes and with their movsets that would make you alot tougher .


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @shaka: X_____D i dont even know how im gonna obtain those scales 8S... trade three times i gues....X__D



Pretty much what I had planned. =P Can't get online just yet, though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

lol a lugia? how is that cute? XDDDD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol a lugia? how is that cute? XDDDD



No...that is what i ask for and not related to her team lol.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

I have a few questions and bare with me cause I havent played a pokemon game in a while.

1.Can you trade between ruby and silver 

2.How do you trade between pearl and ruby.

3.Does anyone now if theres a new Effort value list for pearl yet or is it the same one that was out for the old games

4.Can you catch lugia or mewtwo in ruby/pearl or do you have to get them from silver and blue/red
 Thanks


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

oh right lawl


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

1. No, that's impossible.

2. No trading. One-way transfer in Pal Park.

3. As far as I know it's the same as always, although with the new pokes you'd have to check.

Also, Crobat = win.


----------



## Pein (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The game autolevels your team to 50 or 100 so you could fight us even now.
> 
> I'd recommend you using 6 and not 5 pokemon though .



it does still i want to have all of my pokemon evolved and have stronger attacks and when and how can i bring my pokemon over from leaf green


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> AS , you think you could import poke # 249 (national dex) from singapore for me? If you can do that i'll try figure for you a strong team full of "cute" pokes and with their movsets that would make you alot tougher .



Um, sure; when I'm done w/ Dragon.  

I hope my undocumented Pokemon ring involves knockoff pocketbooks as well, I can never get enough of Canal street


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> 1. No, that's impossible.
> 
> 2. No trading. One-way transfer in Pal Park.
> 
> ...



Thanks 

new question: how does pal park work and where would i get lugia if i cant trade to ruby and silver wont work in pal park


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

crobat = fails against a steel type


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Lugia would require a special ticket in RSE, which is a bitch to get.

Pal Park works by inserting a GBA Pokemon gamepack into Slot2 of the NDS and having the National Dex in D/P.

Crobat = Shitloads of win against a lot of other things.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, sure; when I'm done w/ Dragon.
> 
> I hope my undocumented Pokemon ring involves knockoff pocketbooks as well, I can never get enough of Canal street



All right ^^ , i'll Pm you your team shortly .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

8O plus giga impact??? thanks XDDDD
did u sneeze? oO XDDDD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8O plus giga impact??? thanks XDDDD
> did u sneeze? oO XDDDD




I had 99x of the TM, trust me, I need to get rid of them...; wow, the wifi sound thing was on? (stupid allergies)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

omg OO thats alot XDDDD.... i need x scissor haha... maybe next time 8)
i cudve said 'bless u' but i thought it was just a rukus in the BG haha


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

AS is h4x. D:


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Lugia would require a special ticket in RSE, which is a bitch to get.
> 
> Pal Park works by inserting a GBA Pokemon gamepack into Slot2 of the NDS and having the National Dex in D/P.
> 
> Crobat = Shitloads of win against a lot of other things.



I know how to get to pal park and use it but how does it work. do I have to recatch every one that i transfer. do ichoose how many to transfer. does it clean out all of them. are the the same lvl and whatnot.

also I just rebought ruby so thats why im asking. I have a blank game lol.

Ill have to find out about this special ticket thing


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

You do have to recatch every single one you transfer, you can transfer up to 6  day, it takes them out of the GBA game and into Pal Park and you can't transfer new ones until the old ones are caught. And everything will be the same, they are transferred as they were.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

well i g2g to bed XD,..... man... its always that when every1s here, its time for me to get shut eyes Y_Y


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 1, 2007)

Anyone here think they can help me train 2 of my Pokemon to like around Level 40? xD A Totodile and Cyndaquil, I'm too busy traiing others right now and I don't think I'll have the time to do those 2. Greatly appreciated to whoever can help me. >.< I'll reward you with maybe a stone or breed a couple Pokemon for you for free. It should probably take 1 go aroun each against Elite 4 with EXP Share equipped.


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Why not just Lucky Egg and E4 those suckers? D:


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, sure; when I'm done w/ Dragon.
> 
> I hope my undocumented Pokemon ring involves knockoff pocketbooks as well, I can never get enough of Canal street



wanna trade something for a pokemon holding TM Trick Room?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> You do have to recatch every single one you transfer, you can transfer up to 6  day, it takes them out of the GBA game and into Pal Park and you can't transfer new ones until the old ones are caught. And everything will be the same, they are transferred as they were.



Thanks alot I 'm in your debt. you just saved me alot of time.

one last thing. am i to under stand that anything from the gbcolor ie SGC and YRB are completly useless to me now.

o and can you please explain how this tiket thing works. I dont need to know how to get it but what does it do once you get it. If its to troublesome to explain dont worry


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 1, 2007)

btw, im offering a cradonis egg for a dawn stone, or X-scissor, trick room, and dark pulse

cradonis knows: EQ, iron tail, stone edge, and hammer arm 8)


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

Well, they're a completely new generation. Although GSC were the best games in Pokemon History, yes, they're somewhat useless now. They used different mechanics back then.

Well, you could get the ticket at special Nintendo events that no one heard about or missed because of school, which would offer you to travel to special places by boat. One island featured Mew, another Deoxys, yet another let you catch the other Lati@s and the final let you catch both Ho-Oh and Lugia.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

I want to get out of this prison of a college so I can go and start breeding more Phione for my fellow forum members.  T_T


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2007)

The ticket thing, you either get an actual 'ticket' and scan it in with the GBA card scanner thing, or you go to a Nintendo promotional event and they'll upload the 'ticket' into your game.

Also... I can't decide on what I want to transfer into my game from my R/S/FR/LG cartridges. Hm, I guess I'll take a look at 'uncatchables' in the game, again.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

AS i PMd you the team tell me how you like it .


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

I need to get a Wifi.


----------



## -Bakkun- (May 1, 2007)

Where can I get a Beldum in D/P ?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Well, they're a completely new generation. Although GSC were the best games in Pokemon History, yes, they're somewhat useless now. They used different mechanics back then.
> 
> Well, you could get the ticket at special Nintendo events that no one heard about or missed because of school, which would offer you to travel to special places by boat. One island featured Mew, another Deoxys, yet another let you catch the other Lati@s and the final let you catch both Ho-Oh and Lugia.



I dunno about you Shala, but with all the cameos in Diamond and Pearl from Red Gyarados to the mention of Professor Elm and Jasmine appearing, I think we will see G/S remade for the DS.  Not to mention 4th Generation is suppose to correspond with the 2nd Generation.


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

Transfer it from RSE.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Well, they're a completely new generation. Although GSC were the best games in Pokemon History, yes, they're somewhat useless now. They used different mechanics back then.
> 
> Well, you could get the ticket at special Nintendo events that no one heard about or missed because of school, which would offer you to travel to special places by boat. One island featured Mew, another Deoxys, yet another let you catch the other Lati@s and the final let you catch both Ho-Oh and Lugia.



I see, I was wondering how stat experiense would transfer over to Effort value...guess it dont lol. damn I shouldn't of bought that silver the other day.

And these tickets......are they like items......can they be traded. and am i correct to think that these islands are in the game already but the boat just wont take you there without the ticket


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I dunno about you Shala, but with all the cameos in Diamond and Pearl from Red Gyarados to the mention of Professor Elm and Jasmine appearing, I think we will see G/S remade for the DS.  Not to mention 4th Generation is suppose to correspond with the 2nd Generation.



I'm sure as fuck hoping on a GSC remake, more than most in this thread. XD


----------



## Masaki (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I dunno about you Shala, but with all the cameos in Diamond and Pearl from Red Gyarados to the mention of Professor Elm and Jasmine appearing, I think we will see G/S remade for the DS.  Not to mention 4th Generation is suppose to correspond with the 2nd Generation.



GSC was the most amazing of all of them so far (can't comment on DP yet).  I really hope this happens.

Edit: Grass Knot for Monferno.  Good or bad idea?


----------



## -Bakkun- (May 1, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Transfer it from RSE.


Don't have them.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

I don't want them to remake GSC...it was too good a game to remake it. And it'll be boring battling the same people again as it was on the FRLG...<.<

Plus, you can get all the Johto Pokemon now through Colosseums and even DP, so there's no need for a GSC remake....

They should remake Pokemon Snap for the Wii


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Well, they're a completely new generation. Although GSC were the best games in Pokemon History, yes, they're somewhat useless now. They used different mechanics back then.
> 
> Well, you could get the ticket at special Nintendo events that no one heard about or missed because of school, which would offer you to travel to special places by boat. One island featured Mew, another Deoxys, yet another let you catch the other Lati@s and the final let you catch both Ho-Oh and Lugia.



There's that Pokemon Store in Mid-town (right by Aramani Exchange) I think you can get special Pokemon from them, if you bring your Gameboy.  

I bought a Jigglypuff plushie there once... for 30+ bucks... (It's so cute, I put it right next to Dora the Explorer on my shelf)


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2007)

I live in Europe, so I don't know what the fuck you're going on about. =D


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Why not just Lucky Egg and E4 those suckers? D:



I have absoluteley no idea what that is and how toet one. xD

So no one can help? ;_; I was hoping to get a Typhylosion and ue it as my Pokemon as a Gym Leader.

dragonbatousai, Don't forget about me! I still need your hep withe Manaphy and Kadabra thing.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I live in Europe, so I don't know what the fuck you're going on about. =D



I live in NYC (on the one borough you cannot name) So I was referring to the Pokestore in Mid-town; it's near the Aramani Exchange and Bendel's.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Well, they're a completely new generation. Although GSC were the best games in Pokemon History, yes, they're somewhat useless now. They used different mechanics back then.
> 
> Well, you could get the ticket at special Nintendo events that no one heard about or missed because of school, which would offer you to travel to special places by boat. One island featured Mew, another Deoxys, yet another let you catch the other Lati@s and the final let you catch both Ho-Oh and Lugia.




I see, I was wondering how stat experiense would transfer over to Effort value...guess it dont lol. damn I shouldn't of bought that silver the other day.

And these tickets......are they like items......can they be traded. and am i correct to think that these islands are in the game already but the boat just wont take you there without the ticket

Also, does anyone know where I can find a list of all the catchable pokemon in D/P


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> I see, I was wondering how stat experiense would transfer over to Effort value...guess it dont lol. damn I shouldn't of bought that silver the other day.
> 
> And these tickets......are they like items......can they be traded. and am i correct to think that these islands are in the game already but the boat just wont take you there without the ticket
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I can find a list of all the catchable pokemon in D/P



They're not 'physical' items. They're promotional game gifts given out in the Pokemon Store (or other participating retailers) They link it to your game, voila; it's on there.  

 Oh, and Krag, do you need any Pokemon/items/help? As long as your ego allows you to receive Pokemon via shady sources, I'll be glad to supply you with the 'merchandise'.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

so basically your saying that I cant get one


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 1, 2007)

I've got Trick Room.

Who wanted it?

I'll give it away no problem for a Cyndaquil (or an offer that stands out to me)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 1, 2007)

^If it's not hacked or anything that'll make my game all weird and freaky then yeah, maybe.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> so basically your saying that I cant get one



Of course you can. Those so called 'exclusive' areas are already on the game, all the tickets do is allow you to access them.  A few 1's and 0's in the right place and you can access every hidden area in the game, quite simple coding, really.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 1, 2007)

Krag said:


> ^If it's not hacked or anything that'll make my game all weird and freaky then yeah, maybe.



Don't worry, it's not hacked. My friend has it and I'm pretty sure I can get it off him tomorrow at school cause I gave him stuff from my old Blue cart so he owes me


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

so how might i go about accessing these areas and altering the code.......cheat


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> so how might i go about accessing these areas



Do you know script (the computer kind, not cursive)

 Lolz, you don't have to; just name what you want, and I'll send it to you (way easier than explaining hacking 101)


----------



## 2Shea (May 1, 2007)

Guys, I know it's part of the whole thing w/ pokemon, it's been going on since the original games, but really, please keep all illegal trading out of here, if you all want to deal w/ these sort of things do it via PM etc, because as we discussed long ago, NF's pokemon community does not support hacked pokemon etc.

I don't give a damn if you do it, it is cheating, but hey its your own buisness, just keep it between eachother


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 1, 2007)

People who hack their game are just n00bs.

They can't play it properly so they cheat and then think they are awesome cause they have all these 1337 Pokemon and items.

Pathetic.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Do you know script (the computer kind, not cursive)
> 
> Lolz, you don't have to; just name what you want, and I'll send it to you (way easier than explaining hacking 101)



Thanks but id rather learn. but if I hit a dead end ill hit you up on your offer. can you just tell me how i get it to the game. I mean i could figure it out if it was a coputer but how exactly do i get into the code on the game. do i need something. Thanks to all who; helped me but i gotta go, be back later. peace


----------



## willtheshadow (May 1, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Guys, I know it's part of the whole thing w/ pokemon, it's been going on since the original games, but really, please keep all illegal trading out of here, if you all want to deal w/ these sort of things do it via PM etc, because as we discussed long ago, NF's pokemon community does not support hacked pokemon etc.
> 
> I don't give a damn if you do it, it is cheating, but hey its your own buisness, just keep it between eachother



The pokemon arent technically hacked. getting to them would just be hacked 
k im done later


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 1, 2007)

hackers are already coming to surface?... let me tell you something... playing the game like that is... it's actually not PLAYING the game... one should suffer and work for something and that can't be perfect... but hey... that's what gives this the CHALLENGE... winning or losing... having or not having... it doesn't matter... i like to do my best and enjoy it...

and don't worry for event pokemon.. i heard nintendo is already on the way to give all the players access to them... by using the wifi...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 1, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> hackers are already coming to surface?... let me tell you something... playing the game like that is... it's actually not PLAYING the game... one should suffer and work for something and that can't be perfect... but hey... that's what gives this the CHALLENGE... winning or losing... having or not having... it doesn't matter... i like to do my best and enjoy it...
> 
> and don't worry for event pokemon.. i heard nintendo is already on the way to give all the players access to them... by using the wifi...



Gee... people take games really serious.... (I guess it's like me and Pocketbooks, I look down upon my friends with the fake plastic Pradas; I mean, seriously, it doesn't take a genius to spot the 'Prado' typo) 

And, there once was a time (circa 1999) when I played the games honestly.  Then a boy moved in down the block, and turned me to the darkside (with his cider-block sized Game Genie) 

I miss the good ole' days of Spice Girl Lollipop sticker trading and pugs (those little plastic coins with monsters on them)


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 1, 2007)

> Oh yeah, here's some speculation pictures of the three pokemon:


lol... looking back on the thread...

so.. i see Pachirisu... Cherrim and.... Garchomp? o/  \O...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 1, 2007)

I just need a quickw ay to level up my Pokemon to like level 40 or so. Something that takes less than an hour for each Pokemon.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 1, 2007)

a quick claw? I have one


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

The Fione Egg Hotline is opened for business....again...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 1, 2007)

anyone have a piplup or chimchar they want to trade?


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

ill trade chim^


----------



## Lazybook (May 1, 2007)

I was wondering, do pokeblocks still exist in this game? I know Feebas can be obtained but im not sure if it can evolve.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

no^ you use poffins to do that now.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

Woot just got me a manaphi . Traded my 3rd (gimpy sattack natured) rayquaza for it


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

no, poffins now^


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Woot just got me a manaphi . Traded my 3rd (gimpy sattack natured) rayquaza for it



congrats, i wouldvs kept ray though...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> congrats, i wouldvs kept ray though...



I got 2 others...and a rayquaza with -attack +Sattack nature is sorta worthless anyways. And he was only 72 so it's not like i EVd him or anything. I still got the good lvl 100 one (adamant) and the mediocre lvl 87 one (jolly)  .


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

never mind then


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

^ Yeah thought so . 

Btw i could give away some phiones too if batousai gets tierd and i got some time to spare  .


----------



## shuinz (May 1, 2007)

I love this game, I dunno if this has been covered before but which is your fav starter. I picked the fire monkey but i was leaning towards the turtle,although grass pokemon are really abudant. Then i realised the water starter, becomes water/steel =P


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

water steel sucks... gives water more weaknesses.

the strongest is probably the torterra.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

shuinz said:


> I love this game, I dunno if this has been covered before but which is your fav starter. I picked the fire monkey but i was leaning towards the turtle,although grass pokemon are really abudant. Then i realised the water starter, becomes water/steel =P





 It has been covered more than anything else actually.....statwise i like the ape more. Lookswise....land turtle wins over ape by a slight margin for me....but the penguin is not too far behind either.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> ^ Yeah thought so .
> 
> Btw i could give away some phiones too if batousai gets tierd and i got some time to spare  .



Haha, sounds good  right now I got two Phione Eggs that want a home


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

i want a phione...


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Can somone give me a turtwig?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Sure Shion, i'll  be in the lobby.  Trade me anything.


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Dragon battle me. SOmone battle me please.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

^I'll battle after Shion's trade.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

^ I'll battle you , what pokes should we use? Legendaries in or out? And doule or single battle?


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Ill be waiting.


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

Ill be waiting in the lobby.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sure Shion, i'll  be in the lobby.  Trade me anything.



cool, i added you. im in wifi now


----------



## azuken (May 1, 2007)

4 on 4 battle


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

For whom ? And what about my rule question?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> the strongest is probably the torterra.


I lol'd.

The most useful competitively is easily Infernape. He's an actual threat that must be considered when building a team this generation, believe it or not.

And well, Torterra vs Empoleon is rather mixed. Torterra probably is more useful overall but Empoleon does have the advantage of walling the most popular Salamence set.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Azu setup how you want to fight.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> ^ I'll battle you , what pokes should we use? Legendaries in or out? And doule or single battle?



i added you, add me back bro.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 1, 2007)

OK , so what pokes will we be using? And single or double battle?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 1, 2007)

Quick question:

Is a team of level 40 pokemon good after just getting the 6th badge, or should I train harder?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Alright, finally won a WIFI battle.  Got 2 Phione Eggs.  PM or post if you want one.  I'm taking ANYTHING!


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 1, 2007)

I'll take one.

=D


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2007)

its a free sample!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is a team of level 40 pokemon good after just getting the 6th badge, or should I train harder?



Alright, what is your Friend Code?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 1, 2007)

I want to battle Shion 
si quieres~


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, what is your Friend Code?



3007 4590 9224


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 1, 2007)

Alright sorry about the wait, Angry Video Game Nerd released his rant on the Sega CD


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 1, 2007)

He did?! Oh man gotta see it!!


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 2, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is a team of level 40 pokemon good after just getting the 6th badge, or should I train harder?



Should be fine. I got the 7th badge with lv35-36 pokes then got them all to lv40 in Iron Island(leveling with that Riley pokemon trainer is <3)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 2, 2007)

I got pal park unlocked late last night so it's time to import my fire read pokemon ^_^


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Anyone know how to breed a Munchlax?


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 2, 2007)

Getting a good natured Dialga is going to be a pain -.- First 1 was timid, 2nd 1 got OHKO'd by close combat -.-;; -restarts again-


----------



## ilabb (May 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone know how to breed a Munchlax?


It has to be a Snorlax before you can breed it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

ilabb said:


> It has to be a Snorlax before you can breed it.


I already tried,and it didn't work.....


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 2, 2007)

I guess a 162 sp atk mild nature dialga is as good as I'll get. I wish I had came w/ 5 pokemon so I wouldn't have to keep going to town to check its nature


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> I guess a 162 sp atk mild nature dialga is as good as I'll get. I wish I had came w/ 5 pokemon so I wouldn't have to keep going to town to check its nature



That's nothing.
I hatched about 50 Feebas eggs trying to get a modest one..... 

 On a plus note I just got Umbreon!!!!
But for some reason He can't learn Baton Pass....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> That's nothing.
> I hatched about 50 Feebas eggs trying to get a modest one.....
> 
> On a plus note I just got Umbreon!!!!
> But for some reason He can't learn Baton Pass....



Ya only eevee can learn it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Yeah,just realized it...

Anyone know a Pokemon I can breed my Eevee with to learn wish?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Id assume togepi or gardevoir but i've never actually done it myself...if you're aiming for an umbreon it can learn moonlight for a healing move...


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

I've been trying so hard for a lucky egg but I'm having no luck.  Somebody please trade me a lucky egg!   



Skeets said:


> I already tried,and it didn't work.....



You have to make the Snoralax hold a Full Incense.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

hey kitsune, the salac berry i planted still hasnt grown oO... maybe it takes 2-3 days~?


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey kitsune, the salac berry i planted still hasnt grown oO... maybe it takes 2-3 days~?



No rush.  You want your Rhydon and Dawn Stone?


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Lucky Egging is a lot easier in D/P. Just go outside of that city in which you get an egg and just Thief/Mug every Chansey you see. It's oddly satisfying to watch those pink eggs go down. You'll hate that fucking Bibarel even more than before, though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I've been trying so hard for a lucky egg but I'm having no luck.  Somebody please trade me a lucky egg!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to make the Snoralax hold a Full Incense.



Try the D/P chanseys...i got mine from the 4th caught chansey on my second sitting (in D/P) and having a false sweeper is usefull in caching em. (if you're using thief make sure the poke that uses it isn't holding anything and also that thief doesn't KO the chansey or it can't steal the opponents item )


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Lucky Egging is a lot easier in D/P. Just go outside of that city in which you get an egg and just Thief/Mug every Chansey you see. It's oddly satisfying to watch those pink eggs go down. You'll hate that fucking Bibarel even more than before, though.





			
				Dreikoo said:
			
		

> Try the D/P chanseys...i got mine from the 4th caught chansey on my second sitting (in D/P) and haing a false sweeper is usefull in caching em. (if you're use thief make sure the poke that uses it isn't holding anything and also that thief doesn't KO the chansey or it can't steal the opponents item )



Yeah I've been doing it in D/P, just having no luck at all.  I KO with thief but still manage to steal oval stones from Chansey.  At this point I have tons of oval stones but no lucky egg.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Well, you only need to Thief once, then run. And yeah, you get LOTS of Oval Stones.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

I got about 6 oval stones before the lucky egg....btw kitsune you've been up all night too? 

And i wouldn't run since chanseys actually give decent xp for their lvls...just kill the lil biches XD.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Running makes for quicker results.


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> kitsune you've been up all night too?



XD  Yes I'm terrible, for me the night is still young!  

What are oval stones even for?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> No rush.  You want your Rhydon and Dawn Stone?



haha i dont need rhydon nemore 8) ASgave me one yesterday
any poke will do ^^

oh and oval stones are for evolving happiny XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Yup. Oval Stone + Sunlight = Chansey.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> XD  Yes I'm terrible, for me the night is still young!
> 
> What are oval stones even for?



Lol...well for me the night is over cause it's 6 am here but i'm not going to bed before 4-5 PM . Apparently pokemon mansion rocks for speed Eving with all the staravias and pikachus it has.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol...well for me the night is over cause it's 6 am here but i'm not going to bed before 4-5 PM . Apparently pokemon mansion rocks for speed Eving with all the staravias and pikachus it has.



Yup,I ev'd my Sceptile there.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Yup,I ev'd my Sceptile there.



I'm EVing my mew2 , lugia palkia dialgas  (ya i got 2  )and manaphy atm


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

You got a Lugia?!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> You got a Lugia?!!!



Aye...aint the GTS and GC games great?


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

I hated Coliseum,I couldn't stomach it.
Let me see it for my Dex(when you have time),you can hold on to my Jirachi,Mewtwo or Rayguaza as collateral.

Does anyone know how to get Regigigas?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Colosseum is for ho-oh not lugia...gale of darkness is the lugia game...and you need the 3 regis in your game to reach gigas.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Colosseum is for ho-oh not lugia...gale of darkness is the lugia game...and you need the 3 regis in your game to reach gigas.


Oh! right!
Guess I'll pal park my 3 tomorrow.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

I so happy, I just got a Lv. 70 Japanese Lucario on GTS for my Lv. 53 Entei.

Dynamic Dragon, are going to take me on that deal I PM'ed you on?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

Dragonbattousai, Save me a Fione too!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> I so happy, I just got a Lv. 70 Japanese Lucario on GTS for my Lv. 53 Entei.
> 
> Dynamic Dragon, are going to take me on that deal I PM'ed you on?



I wouldn't call it lucky exactly...unless you got a great natured and EVd lukario and your entei sucked majourly you most likelly ended up the loser in that trade...i mean entei is just a 1-time poke...lukario is bredable and you can get one in your game too.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Anyone care to help with this?
Here it says Gradevoir learns *wish* at level 17,but it evolves at level 30...
And it's other forms don't even learn it...what the hell.
Link removed

Edit:just realized that i gotta use a heart scale...lmao


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone care to help with this?
> Here it says Gradevoir learns *wish* at level 17,but it evolves at level 30...
> And it's other forms don't even learn it...what the hell.
> Link removed



Baiscly...you need to use a heart scale for it to know wish.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I wouldn't call it lucky exactly...unless you got a great natured and EVd lukario and your entei sucked majourly you most likelly ended up the loser in that trade...i mean entei is just a 1-time poke...lukario is bredable and you can get one in your game too.



Yeah, but I'm too lazy to raise one myself, plus I still have Entei's pokedex info down.

Legendaries don't mean to me anyway since we can't battle with them here.  I just want their pokedex info.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Yeah,just remembered..lol<<Noob!

What do the tiny mushrooms do in D/P


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Not sure yet...prolly some move tutor or something.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

To get heart scales,do I dig them up or trade for them?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 2, 2007)

What's a good place to EV train ATK and Sp.ATK


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

The pokemon mansion is good for Sp.Atk and Speed.
You can fight Rosellia for 2 Sp.Atk.

EV Attack
Luxio = Guitarist - East of Canalave
Luxio = Guitarist - West of Sunyshore


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 2, 2007)

I was trying to think of some theme to use for making a team, and I came up with the idea to use a team based on Japanese Legends. I was wondering if anyone knew of any beyond these...
(I didn't include Moltres as its more of a western phoenix.)

Gastly - Sogen-bi
Ninetails - Kyuubi
Espeon - Nekomata
Shiftry - Tengu
Lombre - Kappa
Mawile - Futakuchi-Onna
Snorunt - Ame-Furi-kozo
Froslass - Yuki-Onna
Hypno - Baku
Ho-oh - Phoenix


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Raikou-Raiju 
Infernape-Gokou or what ever that monkey king was called.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Monkey King is Chinese legend.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Monkey King is Chinese legend.


It probably originated there,but the Japanese adopted it no doubt....


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Adopted or adapted?


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

No,"Adopted" as in To take up and make one's own: adopt a new idea.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Even so, Monkey King be Chinese.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 2, 2007)

Just realized theres Zigzagoon (yeah, its a stretch) Magmar, and Bronzong are all Japanese legends... Though, I'm not much happy with those...


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Yeah,I just read over some info on the legend.
I blame all the damn anime for featuring a Character based on him!!!

I think Pikachu is based on a Legend as well,not sure though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Of course. Pikachu is the legendary thunder rodent!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Actually Ho-oh is from the ho-ho (basicly phoenix).


Tyranitar could pas for a big Oni i think....and grayados and dragonair both can count as mizuryu-kami.


Maybe rukario could be tsukino usagi....but in the myth usagi is a princces so it may not go well .

And rapidash could count as a kirin...they usually have fish and not just unicorn characteristics but rapidash is the closest to kirin that i can think of and kirin is one of the most important mythological creatures of  japan.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 2, 2007)

Quick question, is Entei considered uber? He could be a Kara-shishi, though I don't wanna use him if anyones gonna think hes to strong...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Nah he's quite weak actually...but some people won't allow you to use him just cause he's a legendary.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Quick question, is Entei considered uber? He could be a Kara-shishi, though I don't wanna use him if anyones gonna think hes to strong...



I personally don't mind if people use him,seeing as Dragonite,Salamence..... etc
Are stronger.


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

Dunno if this has been said yet, but there's Native American legends that tell of "Thunder Birds".  Zapdos much?

The Cloud & Tifa forums

Also, Golduck and the Lotad family, kappas?


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 2, 2007)

Oh duh, completely forgot Rapidash had a horn, so yeah Kirin is for sure in. Damn, just saw the sprite for shiny rapidash. o_0 Gotta get one of those...
Hrm, so I think I'm gonna go with something like...
Rapidash, Espeon, Froslass, Gengar, Ninetails, 

Hrm... Is Mawile worth it at all? What about Shiftry?
Someone suggested Spiritomb has something to do with Orochi legend. Did I miss something in the legend, I don't remember anything like that...


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

Well, Shiftry saved my ass a number of times in Colliseum...


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 2, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Dunno if this has been said yet, but there's Native American legends that tell of "Thunder Birds".  Zapdos much?
> 
> The Cloud & Tifa forums
> 
> Also, Golduck and the Lotad family, kappas?



If I was doing all of mythology I'd definitely have a Quetzalcoatl, but I'm trying to focus on Japanese mythology.
Yea Lotad is deffinately a Kappa, problem is, Ludicolo looks dumb as hell IMO. 
Golduck could deffinately be, although I tend to have the more Lotad image in my mind when I think kappa.

Stupid Honchkrow, why couldn't you have three legs...
Just found out Weavile is a Kamaitachi...

Anyone think Dusknoir could be some sorta Oni? Any idea what kind?
EDIT: AH HA! I knew it! Hes a Yamawarawa...


----------



## Green Lantern (May 2, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has posted this list yet, if so, oh well, no harm reposting it, if not then let the reps flow 

*Best Places to EV train in Diamond/Pearl* *(copypasta from Gamefaqs message boards):*

*HP:*
Route 209 - Cowgirl (?) - L14, 15, 15, 15, and 16 Bippa (5 HP)
Route 210 - Bird Tamer (lower level) - L38 and 42 Noctowl (4 HP)
Route 212 - Fisherman (lower one) - L17, 17, and 18 Barboach, L20 Karanakushi (4 HP)
Route 213 - Male Tuber (pacing) - L52, 53, and 51 Toritoidon (6 HP)
Route 219 – Female Tuber – L29 and 29 Marill (4 HP)*
*Not recommended because she’s on a very small island with confined movement.
*Attack:*
Route 203 - Lass (upper area) - L38 Mukkuhawk, L38 Biidaru (5 Attack)
Route 214 - Gambler (? guy flipping coin) - L36 Goldeen, L37 and 38 Seaking (5 Attack)
Route 218 - Fisherman (bottom one) - L53 and 53 Gyarados (4 Attack)
Route 222 – Fisherman (leftmost) – L53 and 53 Gyarados (4 Attack)
Route 225 – Cooltrainer (standing still) – L53 Pinsir and L53 Mightyena (4 Attack)

*Defense:*
Route 210 (tall grass section) - Ninja Boy (middle) - L23, 23, and 26 Geodude (3 Defense)
Route 212 - Collector - L17, 18, and 19 Geodude (3 Defense)
Route 221 – Collector – L51, 52, and 53 Hippopotasu (3 Defense)
*Special Attack:*
Route 212 (rainy section) - Male Pokemon Ranger (northwest end) - L21 and 21 Pottaishi (4 Sp. Attack)
Route 212 (rainy section) - Scientist (?) - L53 and 53 Alakazam (6 Sp. Attack)
Route 214 - Male Psychic (spinning, pacing) - L38 Haunter, L42 Kadabra (4 Sp. Attack)
Route 214 - Collector (right path) - L20, 22, and 24 Roselia (6 Sp. Attack)

*Special Defense:*
Route 210 (foggy section) - Ninja Boy (upper level) - L27 Dustox (3 Sp. Defense)
Route 230 – Female Swimmer (bottom of pair) – 50 Tamanta, L52 Mantine (3 Sp. Defense)*
Route 230 – Female Swimmer (pacing, spinning, in top row of rocks) – L50 Seel, L54 Dewgong (3 Sp. Defense)*
*Not recommended because you'll have to Surf to recharge the VS Seeker in these places.

*Speed:*
Route 205 (water bridge section) - Fisherman (second from right) - L10, 10, 10, 10, 10, and 10 Magikarp (6 Speed)
Cycling Road - Male Triathlete (third male from top) - L37 and 39 Mukkubird (4 Speed)


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Wow! thanks a lot I needed that,bad.

Edit: post it again since it was on the bottom of the last page...


----------



## Green Lantern (May 2, 2007)

Reposting onto this page so it doesn't get lost 

*Best Places to EV train in Diamond/Pearl (copypasta from Gamefaqs message boards):*

*HP:*
Route 209 - Cowgirl (?) - L14, 15, 15, 15, and 16 Bippa (5 HP)
Route 210 - Bird Tamer (lower level) - L38 and 42 Noctowl (4 HP)
Route 212 - Fisherman (lower one) - L17, 17, and 18 Barboach, L20 Karanakushi (4 HP)
Route 213 - Male Tuber (pacing) - L52, 53, and 51 Toritoidon (6 HP)
Route 219 ? Female Tuber ? L29 and 29 Marill (4 HP)*
*Not recommended because she?s on a very small island with confined movement.

*Attack:*
Route 203 - Lass (upper area) - L38 Mukkuhawk, L38 Biidaru (5 Attack)
Route 214 - Gambler (? guy flipping coin) - L36 Goldeen, L37 and 38 Seaking (5 Attack)
Route 218 - Fisherman (bottom one) - L53 and 53 Gyarados (4 Attack)
Route 222 ? Fisherman (leftmost) ? L53 and 53 Gyarados (4 Attack)
Route 225 ? Cooltrainer (standing still) ? L53 Pinsir and L53 Mightyena (4 Attack)

*Defense:*
Route 210 (tall grass section) - Ninja Boy (middle) - L23, 23, and 26 Geodude (3 Defense)
Route 212 - Collector - L17, 18, and 19 Geodude (3 Defense)
Route 221 ? Collector ? L51, 52, and 53 Hippopotasu (3 Defense)

*Special Attack:*

Route 212 (rainy section) - Male Pokemon Ranger (northwest end) - L21 and 21 Pottaishi (4 Sp. Attack)
Route 212 (rainy section) - Scientist (?) - L53 and 53 Alakazam (6 Sp. Attack)
Route 214 - Male Psychic (spinning, pacing) - L38 Haunter, L42 Kadabra (4 Sp. Attack)
Route 214 - Collector (right path) - L20, 22, and 24 Roselia (6 Sp. Attack)

*Special Defense:*
Route 210 (foggy section) - Ninja Boy (upper level) - L27 Dustox (3 Sp. Defense)
Route 230 ? Female Swimmer (bottom of pair) ? 50 Tamanta, L52 Mantine (3 Sp. Defense)*
Route 230 ? Female Swimmer (pacing, spinning, in top row of rocks) ? L50 Seel, L54 Dewgong (3 Sp. Defense)*
*Not recommended because you'll have to Surf to recharge the VS Seeker in these places.

*Speed:*
Route 205 (water bridge section) - Fisherman (second from right) - L10, 10, 10, 10, 10, and 10 Magikarp (6 Speed)
Cycling Road - Male Triathlete (third male from top) - L37 and 39 Mukkubird (4 Speed)


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

...wtf?

Is it true that Eevees can appear in the Trophy Garden?


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (May 2, 2007)

Does any one know where the person that gives you a free Evee Is? I looked on the Serebii Poke Dex but can't find any one by the name Mizuki in Heartrome town.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

The girls name is Bebe in the North American version.She lives next to the pokemon center.
You'll need the national Dex first.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 2, 2007)

*walks in covered in shame* i failed my first attempt at the E4 ./__\.

and all because the goddamn Roserade did a critical hit to my last pokemon...

i'll get my revenge...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

@Tokio

You forgot some good ones too~

Whiscash - is based off of the Namazu (catfish god of earthquakes)
Meowth - not so much legend, but culture, based off the manekineko "beckoning cat" statues
Exeggutor - human head tree - Jinmenju
Kingdra - seahorse evolves to become a dragon
Torterra - Genbu


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Yoshi the Japanophile. XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

Eww....don't call me that. Japanophiles actually like anime and manga...while I kinda don't.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Of course not. That's why you have a Shika-theme goin' on, right?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

Yup~ because I used to watch it  and I am waiting for my pic from DD


let's battle


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Question!

Lets say I have pokemon with pokerus and exp.share but he doesn't battle,how many ev points would it get? from lets say a zubat.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 2, 2007)

No college today  so I got Phione Eggs if anyone needs them.  

Also gonna get some training done today and start heading for the 4th Gym.  Can't believe I am already 35-40 with my party and only got 3 badges.  This is one of my best game T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Got another mew. 

Someone wanted a lvl100 spiritomb for their Mew  

And it happens that I got a lvl100 Spiritomb for my lvl1 chimchar a week ago xDD

Someone also wanted a Lugia and was welling to trade their Deoxy's, but I want to keep my Lugia (plus I already have a Deoxys xDD)


----------



## rocklee1234 (May 2, 2007)

anyone know how to get the national pokedex. i have not seem to have gotten yet


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

i have a lugia, but its still in my emerald, i dont care about it lol... ill trade it for something gud though X_D

@kira: u need to send me ur piccy so i ca draw ur gym leader X_D


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic, want me to give you Manaphy for the dex and a Phione Egg now since you are on?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

oh hi DB 8) yeah sure ^^
ill be online in 5


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 2, 2007)

Sounds good, bring a Pokemon you don't care about for Phione.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 2, 2007)

I'm so frustrated that I can't get the nitendo wi-fi usb connector to work, apparently because it doesn't work with usb hubs and that's all I have on my computer.

Does anyone know of a cheap usb wifi connector that works with windows xp and go in a usb hub? I wanna trade/battle 

And I shoulda kept my mild Dialga :< -catches yet another jolly dialga-


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

haha ok, ill give my rash ralts, hope it helps ur team 8D.... its got kick ass move poll XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 2, 2007)

WIFI Error, be back on in a sec.

Also lets do this 

Manaphy <-> Ralts
Phione <-> Manaphy


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

oki 8D/.... thought it was me then haha

edit: cheers!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 2, 2007)

Alright, so my debt is paid for the drawing 

Egg should hatch around 10,240 steps accordning to Serebii.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright, so my debt is paid for the drawing
> 
> Egg should hatch around 10,240 steps accordning to Serebii.


Half that with Slugma... 


Guess I'll ask the question again..... 

Lets say I have pokemon with pokerus and exp.share but he doesn't battle,how many ev points would it get? from lets say a zubat.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

lol itll still get one, but u have the virus so its 2, its basically thesame as if it was actually fighting it itself. 8) 

@DB: omg oO... 10000+ steps! overkill XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 2, 2007)

I would tell you Skeets, but I'm no EV Expert XD I never knew that EVs were important until now.

@DD I know, I had to hatch them that long since I don't got a Slugma since I haven't gotten through the whole game.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

ah oka, yeah i was thinking of slugma too XD


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol itll still get one, but u have the virus so its 2, its basically thesame as if it was actually fighting it itself. 8)
> 
> @DB: omg oO... 10000+ steps! overkill XD



Crap! I miscalculated my points than.... 
I have been counting them as 1 from the start.

does anyone know what is it that I got to breed in order for my Eevee to learn wish?
I tried Gradevoir...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

to get wish to eevee, u have to breed multiple times. first breen togetic that knows wish with a pikachu, then pikachu (no pichus) with an eevee


----------



## Birkin (May 2, 2007)

Are all these pages and posts related to this Pokemon game? I feel that kind of strange.


----------



## vervex (May 2, 2007)

I know this question has been asked already guys, but I can't find back the page ... What is a Friend Code and where do you get it ?


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> to get wish to eevee, u have to breed multiple times. first breen togetic that knows wish with a pikachu, then pikachu (no pichus) with an eevee


Good thing I got my togepi earlier..
So I gotta evolve the pichu into pikachu than breed it with Eevee?
What about Wish for Girafarig?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

ur eevee can hav sex with it wen its learnt it 8D


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ur eevee can hav sex with it wen its learnt it 8D


Dam Ditto's not gonna like that... 

Ditto's grown all the way from level 15 to 80 from all the fucking it's been doing.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

I think it's faster to breed Togetic with Skitty, then Skitty with Eeevee...to get Wish

That's how I did it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

haha XDDDDDD
thats some long breeding XD
its better if u breed it with thesame pokemon, its also cuts down hatching time by half, also if they like each other


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Crap! I miscalculated my points than....
> I have been counting them as 1 from the start.
> 
> does anyone know what is it that I got to breed in order for my Eevee to learn wish?
> I tried Gradevoir...



...I think it was a bit wrongly explained. The pokemon holding Exp. Share gets the normal EV count, the pokemon with Pokérus gets double. Same goes for the and/or Macho Brace.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha XDDDDDD
> thats some long breeding XD
> its better if u breed it with thesame pokemon, its also cuts down hatching time by half, also if they like each other


Meh,Slugma already does that... 
I hatched 50 feebas eggs in less than an hour.... 


Yoshitsune said:


> I think it's faster to breed Togetic with Skitty, then Skitty with Eeevee...to get Wish
> 
> That's how I did it


Trade me a skitty...


Shalashaska said:


> ...I think it was a bit wrongly explained. The pokemon holding Exp. Share gets the normal EV count, the pokemon with Pokérus gets double. Same goes for the and/or Macho Brace.


The one with EXP.Share has Pokerus as well.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

50 Feebas eggs..........o.o


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> 50 Feebas eggs..........o.o


Trying to get the right nature...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Trying to get the right nature...



Catch a ditto with every nature and give it an everstone, then breed with a male. 50% of having the baby the same nature as ditto


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Catch a ditto with every nature and give it an everstone, then breed with a male. 50% of having the baby the same nature as ditto



Does it appear in D/P?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

You need to use the pokeradar...

I wish I had emerald, it's really common in the underpass area


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 2, 2007)

Dittos appear when you use the PokeRadar on your Poketch.  How to get one?  I'm not sure.


----------



## Biscuits (May 2, 2007)

Guess I'm stuck with my level 80 sex machine...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

> Meh,Slugma already does that...
> I hatched 50 feebas eggs in less than an hour....


lol ur not getting the point, same pokemon breeding cuts hatching, plus slugma cuts it further 8P.... my cranidos or watever its name was only took 2000 steps to hatch ;D out of 7000+ steps


btw, Yoshi, u got ne pokes that knows trick room? i wanna try and teaming up on a double battle with u, cos im using rampardos 8D... has 200+ atk and its only at lvl 50. but yeah its other stats are pathetic. so a trick room with another player would help boost it, even just for 5 turns 8)

8O just made it to lvl 50! 227 atk! wow! imagine what it would be at lvl 100! 472 hopefully! lol more like 440 X_D


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol ur not getting the point, same pokemon breeding cuts hatching, plus slugma cuts it further 8P.... my cranidos or watever its name was only took 2000 steps to hatch ;D out of 7000+ steps
> 
> 
> btw, Yoshi, u got ne pokes that knows trick room? i wanna try and teaming up on a double battle with u, cos im using rampardos 8D... has 200+ atk and its only at lvl 50. but yeah its other stats are pathetic. so a trick room with another player would help boost it, even just for 5 turns 8)
> ...



I haven't taught any of my Pokes TR. I was going to have a team with TR, but then it became too gimicky and too risky....so

Slugma cuts it further? More so than the Magmar line?...or are you just referring to the abilities they have?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

oh ok,but if u make a successful one, lets try itout 8D

erm, i was talking about the flame body/magma armor ability ^^'


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon, are you going to take me on for my deal I PM'ed you about?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

Ah, one of you guys help me trade and evolve my Pokemon. I got two I need help evolve by trading with, Electabuzz and Kadabra.
Someone online right now like DD, Yoshi, or DB that's trustful. I was waiting for DB to help me but he seems too busy. =O


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 2, 2007)

oh, ill see if i have time when i finished all the leaders XD
i have yet to draw myself XD

erm... not now im training my pokes XD


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh, ill see if i have time when i finished all the leaders XD
> i have yet to draw myself XD
> 
> erm... not now im training my pokes XD



I'm cool with that.  I'll save a dawn stone for you.

@Krag:  I could trade with you if you trust me enough.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

^Yeah I could probably trust you, you seem like a trustworthy guy. I'll be waiting in the WFC Room then, my friend code is in my sig and I got yours down on my Pal pad.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> ^Yeah I could probably trust you, you seem like a trustworthy guy. I'll be waiting in the WFC Room then, my friend code is in my sig and I got yours down on my Pal pad.



I don't see you.

Edit: Nevermind

Thanks Kreg, now I can get electivire from GTS.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

^Thanks to you too. ^_^

Btw, anyone have a Magby they could show me so I can get it on GTS.


----------



## R3trograde (May 2, 2007)

I'm around the 5th gym right now - I've got Monferno, Staravia, Drifblim, Meditite, Roselia, and a handful of others at level 30 or so. I also caught a Chansey, so if anyone needs a trade I'm raising some Chansey eggs. I'm not sure how many people have Chanseys, but whatever - I know they were rare last game.


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

yes!! finally finish..............ok....i got exited well any ways getting all may pokemon from my gba games! =)  i think i have a Magby...

*goes to check*


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> ^Thanks to you too. ^_^
> 
> Btw, anyone have a Magby they could show me so I can get it on GTS.



Show me your Electavire and I'll show you my Magby


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> I'm around the 5th gym right now - I've got Monferno, Staravia, Drifblim, Meditite, Roselia, and a handful of others at level 30 or so. I also caught a Chansey, so if anyone needs a trade I'm raising some Chansey eggs. I'm not sure how many people have Chanseys, but whatever - I know they were rare last game.



Chanseys aren't rare right now. I can catch about 20 daily, if I want to. XD The real reason people want Chansey right now is to speed up lvling. Blissey might be hot later on, but not right now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Show me your Electavire and I'll show you my Magby



Yeah, just give me 5 mins to get it ready.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 2, 2007)

Ok I shall be waiting in the lobby x_x


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Well, I just offered up my Suicune for a Lv.50+Electivire on GTS (yeah I'm that crazy).  Now, I'm going back to Ruby to try to get the Regi's so I can get the new Regi.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

^lol, you could jsut train and get one like I did.

Anyone know a really fast way to train Bagon to become a Salamence? I have a Level 1 Bagon that Kira gave me and I just don't see any way to train it fast enough. xD It'll take me like 4-5 days to do it and I jsut don't  have that long of a time.


----------



## 2Shea (May 2, 2007)

Goku said:


> Are all these pages and posts related to this Pokemon game? I feel that kind of strange.



They all are, feel free to read them, yes pokemon is still this popular. Why else would it be the best selling game in the US right now?



vervex said:


> I know this question has been asked already guys, but I can't find back the page ... What is a Friend Code and where do you get it ?




A friend code is what you use to battle/trade someone online. You get yours from an item called the Pal Pad, go to the Pokemon Center in the first gym town, downstairs and talk to the woman on the right.


----------



## R3trograde (May 2, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Chanseys aren't rare right now. I can catch about 20 daily, if I want to. XD The real reason people want Chansey right now is to speed up lvling. Blissey might be hot later on, but not right now.


All right...who should I look for if I want a valuable pokemon to deal with now (that I can breed zillions of)?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

Ah, I need help evolving another one of my Pokemon again if anyone can help, this time a Scyther into a Scissor.


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> Ah, I need help evolving another one of my Pokemon again if anyone can help, this time a Scyther into a Scissor.



u have metal coat?


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2007)

lol i beat the 7th gym on my way too top of mountain thingeie 
anyone want a chansey? 
.....can someone evolve my hunter pls like yoshi u on?
lol get that metal coat from a wild bronzor trade me if ur interested we trade evovle our pokes then trade back k...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

I got a metal coat already, I got it from this old man in Iron Island(Needed National Dex)

So anyone here help me do a trade and then trade back? I'll be back on in half an hour.


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

i have the metal coat.... i can help u evolve is u want =)


----------



## Magic (May 2, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Well, I just offered up my Suicune for a Lv.50+Electivire on GTS (yeah I'm that crazy).  Now, I'm going back to Ruby to try to get the Regi's so I can get the new Regi.



wow damn....im sure i have a elekid, r magby and elekids 3rd form that valuable?

Edit: nvrm


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

BlackSmoke i also have a hunter want to trade evolve??


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 2, 2007)

Ordered my copy today from play-asia, along with Fire Emblem the sacred stones.
It's my first Poke'mon game, I hope it's that good as people say :X


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

I got a Wifi, but where do I put it in?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 2, 2007)

man i wish i had a DS so i can get Diamond


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Well, I just offered up my Suicune for a Lv.50+Electivire on GTS (yeah I'm that crazy).  Now, I'm going back to Ruby to try to get the Regi's so I can get the new Regi.



Lol i got a Dialga for my weak suicune .




> Anyone know a really fast way to train Bagon to become a Salamence? I have a Level 1 Bagon that Kira gave me and I just don't see any way to train it fast enough. xD It'll take me like 4-5 days to do it and I jsut don't have that long of a time.



Pokemon level up by gaining exp. , there isn't a magical fairy of leveling up that will visit you while you sleep if you eat your vegetables and not pick on your little sister.


To level up pokemon bundles of time need to be spent on beating the e4 and obtaining those exp. points that your pokemon need in order to level up and it has been that way for 10+ years since the first pokemon game ever. 

How hard it do stomach that simple fact? I didn't have any problems comprehending it when i was 11 and got my first pokemon game (Red)....


----------



## Pein (May 2, 2007)

anybody one help me out i wanna trade my haunter and graveler for them to evolve


----------



## 2Shea (May 2, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I got a Wifi, but where do I put it in?



You put it in a usb port


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> You put it in a usb port



Yeah, figured that out a few minutes later 

Edit: 6400th post.  In a thread about a Nintendo game, this kicks ass.

Arg, why doesn't it connect to my internet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

Someone offered me a Japanese Mew, Jirachi, and Ho-Oh for a Dialga. O_o I wonder if his pokemon are legit.


----------



## Pein (May 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> Someone offered me a Japanese Mew, Jirachi, and Ho-Oh for a Dialga. O_o I wonder if his pokemon are legit.



alot of japanese people want english name pokemon so they probably are


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

^ Why?

And why doesn't my Wifi connect?


----------



## 2Shea (May 2, 2007)

Masaki said:


> ^ Why?
> 
> And why doesn't my Wifi connect?



Because they're unique, and they register different in the dex, as a US pokemon etc.

Also, did you run the install CD etc?


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Because they're unique, and they register different in the dex, as a US pokemon etc.
> 
> Also, did you run the install CD etc?



Eh?

Yeah, I did.  It just can't find the wireless internet we have.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

Well his only Japanese Pokemon is Mew, the other 2 are english.

You guys think I should do this?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

Well...if he was a hacker he could hack the dialga too...so i'd tend to trust him .

But is he giving you ALL those just for dialga? Cause it does sound sorta wierd at the very least.


----------



## Pein (May 2, 2007)

japanese players think the names in english look cooler


----------



## azuken (May 2, 2007)

somone wanna trade me turtiwig for either chimchar or piplup?


----------



## huxter (May 2, 2007)

i also have a mew.....got it from a friend and the other one i stole it from mi  cousin that got it at a special event here in L.A muahhahahaha


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...if he was a hacker he could hack the dialga too...so i'd tend to trust him .
> 
> But is he giving you ALL those just for dialga? Cause it does sound sorta wierd at the very least.



That's a pretty good point actually. O_o Guess I could trust him.


----------



## azuken (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone want a piplup or chimchar?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 2, 2007)

Is there any way to make riolu happy without fighting with it?

I want my lucario to be at a low level.


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Is there any way to make riolu happy without fighting with it?
> 
> I want my lucario to be at a low level.



Give it a bunch of irons, proteins, etc.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Is there any way to make riolu happy without fighting with it?
> 
> I want my lucario to be at a low level.



Or give it a sooth bell and walk thousands of steps with in in your team. Or you could take the alternative and trade for a lukario 9 or lower over the GTS...i got a lvl 5 lukario for a 18 chansey that way .


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 2, 2007)

Alright.

Where can I find a sooth bell?


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Alright.
> 
> Where can I find a sooth bell?



Go talk to people in the pokemon mansion.  They give you one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

Anyone have to trade and tradeback to evolve my Scyther?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 2, 2007)

So I just walk around a lot with a sooth bell on my riolu, and it'll just evolve, as long as it's day time?

Or do I have to fight with it atleast once?

And how long would I walk around with it?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 2, 2007)

DylanR said:


> So I just walk around a lot with a sooth bell on my riolu, and it'll just evolve, as long as it's day time?
> 
> Or do I have to fight with it atleast once?
> 
> And how long would I walk around with it?



If you won't fight with it at all it'll take really really long , i don't know how long cause i never did it that way but from theory it will take ages. When in the app that shows how much your pokes love you riolu has 2 hearts that become big then you need to level it up one level and it'll evlove.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> Someone offered me a Japanese Mew, Jirachi, and Ho-Oh for a Dialga. O_o I wonder if his pokemon are legit.



One question..how did he get a Mew into his DP?


----------



## Chunkyhunks (May 2, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Eh?
> 
> Yeah, I did.  It just can't find the wireless internet we have.



You aren't supposed to be searching for your internet connection.  Select "Wifi/USB/Adapter/whateverthefuckthatbuttonsays" instead of searching for a wireless connection.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> alot of japanese people want english name pokemon so they probably are



True. You can literally trade any pokemon and you'll surely get what you wanted. I got a Mew, Spiritomb and Manaphy that way for a baby chimchar :S

So, all I do is churn out baby Chimchars and trade them for whatever pokemon I'm seeking and 10 out 10 times it will be from Japan.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Well, I now have a Cresselia and a Regigigas.  Heads up, Regigigas is a bitch without a master ball.  It will most likely die from Struggle before you catch it.  Good thing I have like 6 Master Balls (and without using a AR).


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

Farom said:


> You aren't supposed to be searching for your internet connection.  Select "Wifi/USB/Adapter/whateverthefuckthatbuttonsays" instead of searching for a wireless connection.



Good call, good call.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Well, I now have a Cresselia and a Regigigas.  Heads up, Regigigas is a bitch without a master ball.  It will most likely die from Struggle before you catch it.  Good thing I have like 6 Master Balls (and without using a AR).



I was planning to use sceptile to knock some sense into it and then use false swipe to whittle it's HP to 1 and then try catching it.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I was planning to use sceptile to knock some sense into it and then use false swipe to whittle it's HP to 1 and then try catching it.



I had it on about 1 HP and it was Frozen and still couldn't catch it, this was after about 40 Dusk Balls.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

kewlmyc, can you hlp me with a trade evo again?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> kewlmyc, can you hlp me with a trade evo again?



Sure.  Meet you on WFC.


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

There we go, got the friend code.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 2, 2007)

K, I just got on btw kewlmyc. I'm in the WFC Room now too.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> K, I just got on btw kewlmyc. I'm in the WFC Room now too.



Me no see you.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Just caught Regigigas 

All I needed was my lvl100 Sceptile (w/False swipe) and 4 Dusk balls 

and 3 max potions


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Just caught Regigigas
> 
> All I needed was my lvl100 Sceptile (w/False swipe) and 4 Dusk balls
> 
> and 3 max potions



I.....Hate.....You.....   :shrooms 



Krag said:


> K, I just got on btw kewlmyc. I'm in the WFC Room now too.


Getting late, we'll trade tommorow, okay.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> I.....Hate.....You.....   :shrooms



Technically I used:

1. Leaf Blade

2. False Swipe

and one more False swipe in case it had a little more than 1 HP left and I didn't see it xDD

In between I used 1 Max potion and used the other 2 while throwing Dusk balls at it


----------



## kewlmyc (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a Charzard that I can have a look at?  For GTS purposes.

P.S:  Good for you Kira.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 2, 2007)

After finishing Volkner I can officially announce... The gym leaders of D\P are the easiest :|

P.S.

GOD I CAUGHT DIALGA WITH ONE ULTRABALL but stupid MANTYKE WITH 10!? WTF?! IT'S IN THE RED!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Damn...trying to battle Giratina, but it's one tough customer. Damn Dragon/Ghost type


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 2, 2007)

Heard he's a pain... just wondering. How long it took you guys to catch Dialga. I just wonder if I'm the only one who caught it on my first try.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Heard he's a pain... just wondering. How long it took you guys to catch Dialga. I just wonder if I'm the only one who caught it on my first try.



It seems that everyone caught it on their first try  

Damn....Giratina is struggling


----------



## Kyuubi6 (May 2, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Heard he's a pain... just wondering. How long it took you guys to catch Dialga. I just wonder if I'm the only one who caught it on my first try.



I used a master ball in order to catch Dialga.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 2, 2007)

What level were you all at when you took on the 7th gym?

Everyone in my team is level 43, and I'm almost to the 7th gym city.

Is that good?


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2007)

Lol. Since I had heard that Dialga was so easy to catch, I threw a Premiere ball at it right off the bat. Broke out of it. So it wasn't THAT easy.

I did take it down to 1 HP, sleep, and then Premiere balled it though. I tried to use Luxury balls on Azelf and Uxie, but they didn't seem to like those all that much.

^That sounds about right.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

Damn....Giratina killed itself


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 2, 2007)

DylanR said:


> What level were you all at when you took on the 7th gym?
> 
> Everyone in my team is level 43, and I'm almost to the 7th gym city.
> 
> Is that good?



Hmmm... About the same as you. I think I was actually a level down. To be honest, my pokemon are actually weaker than the best pokemon of the last gym. But I heard I need to train them because the elite 4 is merciless, blah!

Where do you buy all the special balls anyway?


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2007)

I was a bit worried about the E4 too, since they outleveled me by 10 or so, but due to the type setup that I had with my team, I was able to get through them relatively easily. Victory Road is a pain to go through though. I think Pokemon encounters have increased in this game. I can't run through or ride a bike through a cave or patch of grass without running into a Pokemon.

The special balls are in the Pokemarts.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2007)

I caught Giratina this time around with only 4 ultra balls  

This time I equipped my Sceptile with leftovers and used x-defend to start off the battle


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 2, 2007)

well yeah but all I see are the traditional Poke\Great\Ultra

and yeah, I don't recall I ever took Repels because I was annoyed.

I have problem with my team though, 3 are weak to Ice and 3 to Electric. I need to find a different 4th as much as I like Staraptor.


----------



## Masaki (May 2, 2007)

Gym Leaders usually outlevel me by almost 10 and E4 by 15.

No biggie.


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2007)

Just don't use the ones that are weak to ice against Ice users and don't use the ones that are weak to electric against Electric users. Simple enough.

The special Pokeballs are still in the Pokemarts. There are two nice ladies behind the counter to help you out.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 2, 2007)

that means that I'm in trouble then. Great.. I need to get a new poke


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> that means that I'm in trouble then. Great.. I need to get a new poke



Not really. As long as you aren't monotyping, you should be fine. Usually, one or two Pokemon are enough to clear out a gym. Just pack revives and fresh water.

Oh, and is it worth the time to try and catch Mesprit without using the Master ball? I encountered it once, threw a Quick ball, but it did nothing. It didn't even rock.

I just saw how you're supposed to track Mesprit. It didn't show up on the Pokedex tracker nor did it show up on the Seeker, but it showed up on another tracker.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (May 2, 2007)

Did anyone catch Heatran?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Kyuubi6 said:


> Did anyone catch Heatran?



I did....after 20 or so duskballs and he was false swiped to 1 HP and paralyzed.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 3, 2007)

After a full day of trying to get a good Dialga, I finally caught a Rash one with 174 Sp. Atk  -saves- Now time to continue the game


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

Regigigas is a chump... 
friggin POKEBALL


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

I caught Heatran after only 5 dusk balls


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Did you sleep him or anything? My only sleeper was grass type and like 20 levels lower so i didn't bother bringing him and just hoped paralisis would suffice .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Did you sleep him or anything? My only sleeper was grass type and like 20 levels lower so i didn't bother bringing him and just hoped paralisis would suffice .



First I led off with my lvl 100 Mewtwo and used psychic. 
Then, I switched to lvl 100 Sceptile and kept lowering his HP down to 1 with False Swipe and...
finally switched to lvl100 Blaziken and kept throwing dusk balls at him until he was caught.

PS. Even though I had a high level Sceptile I had to use Max potion twice (w/Leftovers equipped)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> First I led off with my lvl 100 Mewtwo and used psychic.
> Then, I switched to lvl 100 Sceptile and kept lowering his HP down to 1 with False Swipe and...
> finally switched to lvl100 Blaziken and kept throwing dusk balls at him until he was caught.
> 
> PS. Even though I had a high level Sceptile I had to use Max potion twice (w/Leftovers equipped)


I started with my 54 zapdos...Twave and 3-4 sockwaves and after that swich to the 67 sceptile...3-4 false swipes and then swich to 71 charizard and start throwing my balls...i guess i was unlucky or you were lucky .


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Okay... I've been trying to catch Mesprit. I brought it all the way down to 1-3 HP after playing tag with it. I finally managed to get in a Quick Clawed Sleep Powder from my Butterfree... and Mesprit STILL ran off after being put to sleep. *sigh* Maybe it'll still be asleep when I run into it again.

Oh, this is annoying. If I knew that Mesprit would still run after being put to sleep and brought down to 1HP, I probably would've just used the Masterball.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Okay... I've been trying to catch Mesprit. I brought it all the way down to 1-3 HP after playing tag with it. I finally managed to get in a Quick Clawed Sleep Powder from my Butterfree... and Mesprit STILL ran off after being put to sleep. *sigh* Maybe it'll still be asleep when I run into it again.



Ya it will be sleeping...try using wobafette or a pokemon with mean eye or block attacks....seems liek i did a good thing saving my masterballs for the running pokes .


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Finally! After running around even longer than I had planned to, I managed to get it with a Dusk Ball. Phew. I still have 2 Master balls for whatever I don't feel like spending too much time catching.

Hmm, I was doing some Palkia trading on GTS. I traded a Pikachu and got a Palkia, but it was obviously hacked in, since it was met at level 55 on Route 227 or something. I went back to GTS, found another Palkia that seemed more legit. Traded. This new Palkia had Pokerus, but it was caught at the usual level at the usual place, back in December. It was okay, but... I still decided to look for another Palkia. Went back on and... found a Shiny Palkia with a Lustrous Orb. It was also at the usual level that you find it, and it was from the usual place. It also Pokerus. Well... I took the trade, took the Orb. It says that it was caught May 2nd... Seems a bit hacked to me, but it's of a Hasty nature, which doesn't seem like it have that sort of nature if it was hacked... but maybe I'm just trying to be hopeful. Oh, and it's got a strange Pokeball. It's reddish-pink with what looks like a tiny star in the middle.

Anyway, I don't know if I'll keep this Palkia or if I'll do another Palkia swap on the GTS. Oh well. Shiny Palkia is cool.

Hehe, actually, I checked again and I saw that the same OT put up another Palkia that was exactly the same as the one I got, as well as having the same item. I was about to trade back to him, but someone got it before I could. Hehe, he would've been quite amused to see his own Palkia sent back to him.XD


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2007)

They probably just had their DS's calender set to a different day.


----------



## Homura (May 3, 2007)

I just caught Palkia a few hours ago (loved the battle music for it) and I have to say the events and battles leading up to it were the most epic things I've ever seen in a Pokemon game. It really drew me to a point where I thought I was battling them for real XD


----------



## Masaki (May 3, 2007)

Could someone explain to me the item duplication trick?  Aimless tried to explain it but I just couldn't get it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

You're referring to the one with ditto right?
I think it was fixed in the North American Version...
I tried it a few times,and no such luck...


----------



## Masaki (May 3, 2007)

Then how do people get more Masterballs? 

Also, does this mean I should let loose with my TMs Grass Knot and Shadow Ball now?


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

I got my master balls from Fire Red and Sapphire....
TM's are tricky when it comes to use them,some can only be obtained once..

Do you need a Master ball? I can trade you one,make me an offer..


----------



## Masaki (May 3, 2007)

I don't need one yet...  But I think I have a few stashed away in FR.

Yeah, that's why I worry if I use it now and want it later....  Is giving Grass Knot to Monferno a good idea?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

lol giving monferno grass know is like giving a monferno water pulse (i knw not happening), but basically, no, well it depends really, monferno is a high attacker not special sweeper, so i say give grass knot to a special sweeper.


----------



## Masaki (May 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol giving monferno grass know is like giving a monferno water pulse (i knw not happening), but basically, no, well it depends really, monferno is a high attacker not special sweeper, so i say give grass knot to a special sweeper.



Grass > Water, Ground, Rock > Fire  Then add the fact that most rock types will take massive damage from it.

Besides, Monferno's special attack is only a few points under his attack.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

It's a good bet, but not every opponent is heavy enough for it to function well. But versus rock types it's a safe option.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 3, 2007)

wow, d/p is awesome. Although I feel a little overwhelmed by all the new mechanics of the pokemon world (i haven't played pokemon since yellow came out). Any tips you guys could share with me? I have two badges and I have my pokemon at around lvls 24-18. Oh thanks Dreiko that Ponyta is awesome!


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle? later though since I'm still planing and stuff.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 3, 2007)

what level where people's pokemon whewn they fought Palkia/what ever the other one is?

Just curious.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> They probably just had their DS's calender set to a different day.



Which one do you mean? The one from December 2006? If you mean that one, that one seemed legit. The one from May 2nd 2007, that was Shiny, plus had all of the other cool stuff, was probably "added" in and made to seem legit. Oh well, that's fine. It's not like I expected people to ACTUALLY part with their unique legendary catches, on GTS.

My Pokemon were probably in the mid 40's when fighting Dialga/Palkia.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

I've got alot of Magikarp... but you can just fish for them with the old rod. If you don't have it yet, you can get it pretty early on. In Jubilife City, the first large city, just go through the exit on the left side of town and you'll see a fisherman. You should be able to guess what he's there for.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Grass > Water, Ground, Rock > Fire  Then add the fact that most rock types will take massive damage from it.
> 
> Besides, Monferno's special attack is only a few points under his attack.



trust me, its not as effective as u think, its best when used with a special sweeper, better to use it wisely cos it can be a deadly move. my espeon knws it, and it cant even take down a tyranitar. only about 90% of it health, with ur monferno itll prolly ony go as high as 40-45%


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 3, 2007)

i added you @FFLN


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Is there in alternative way (besides poffins) to put up Feebas' beauty?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

nope, like the gem edition, pokeblocks were the only way, now its poffins


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> i added you @FFLN



Alright then. I'll add you and I'll be waiting in about a minute.

Actually, it'll take a bit longer... I'll need to go fish for a low-level Magikarp. All of the ones I have are close to level 20.


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> nope, like the gem edition, pokeblocks were the only way, now its poffins



What do I do is it doesn't eat anymore?


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Start feeding another Pokemon. You can only feed a single Pokemon so many Poffin before they can't eat anymore.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

lol the u maxed out that stat already oO... use a diff poffin i guess


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Start feeding another Pokemon. You can only feed a single Pokemon so many Poffin before they can't eat anymore.


Would it start eating again?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

lol 'fraid not xD


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Then no Milotic for me...


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Ronin, post or PM whenever you're ready. I'll go to the waiting room then.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Then no Milotic for me...



how high it milotic's beuty? half way?


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

For Milotic you really need the right nature and poffins. XD


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> how high it milotic's beuty? half way?



Something like that.

I'm thinking of just breeding it with poliwhirl,for hypnosis..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

try leveling it up anyway, it might evolve


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

I tried,it didn't though...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

A woman needs to give you the blue scarf meaning that you've maxed out its beauty points. When she does, you'll know Feebas will evolve after it levels up.

The earliest Milotic I got was at level 7 x_x


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

There's a women like that in D/P where is she?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

any1 hear know the item duplication technique? im trying it right now to see if it works.

also, has any1 cought heatran yet? i went there but this other guy took sumthing now i dont know wat to do oO


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

Idk where the woman is, but check each town, I think she's in the northern house in Pastoria? Pretty sure.

The item Duplication glitch doesn't work in the US version...only in the JP version...


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

I think they fixed the item glitch,I tried it a few times and it didn't come out.
If it did I would be packing TMs..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

o gay, thnx for warning me xD


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Anyone wanna double battle,as in four of us 2 vs 2?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

i wanna participate, but i need a partner that knows trick room X_D i just wanna c if it works with a poke that im using 8(


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

Can you do that?


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

I'm not willing to waste me TM.....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

lol well i dont have the TM yet haha i dunno where it is
oh and how do u get to moon island? not where creselia is, bur darkia or w/e its name was


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

It's a Nintendo event to get Darkrai.....

But can we double battle with 4 ppl on wifi?


----------



## Biscuits (May 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> It's a Nintendo event to get Darkrai.....
> 
> But can we double battle with 4 ppl on wifi?


I assumed that we could,would suck ass if we couldn't....


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Four player double battles are only for the local DS Wi-Fi, IIRC.

That woman who gives out the scarf is actually a guy. I think he's in either Pastoria City or Canalave City.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Finally caught Cresselia 

Used Golbat with Mean Look to keep it from running away


----------



## 2Shea (May 3, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe Double Battles w/ 4 players will be doable on Battle Revolution, but they can't be done on golbal WiFi on DS, only local.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Caught Mesprit ^__^

Now the only legendary Pokemon I'm missing are Celebi, Darkrai, Shaymin, and Arceus  

and increasing my pokedex entry each day by at least 12 (up to 300 and counting)

And I can't wait till Battle Revolution  

*needs to pre-order that game*


----------



## kewlmyc (May 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Caught Mesprit ^__^
> 
> Now the only legendary Pokemon I'm missing are Celebi, Darkrai, Shaymin, and Arceus
> 
> ...



Damn you!  jk


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2007)

Kira, do you have every poke in the box aswell? Would help the rest of us a great deal. XD


----------



## Taciturnity (May 3, 2007)

Anyone have a low-level (Preferably under Lv. 10) male Ralts who's willing trade?

I have these pokeymans to offer:

Lv. 38 Bronzgong
Lv. 48 Infernape
Lv. 20 Cleffa
Lv. 50 Japanese Roserade

a...Lv.100 Japanese Piplup!

My friend code's 0129 8284 1760. Gimme a holler betch!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Kira, do you have every poke in the box aswell? Would help the rest of us a great deal. XD



If you mean in D/P, then no, I'm still in the process of having my pokemon moved via Pal Park each day (using my Ruby and Leaf Green Cartridge.), I couldn't use my FR game because I restarted it dozens of times, and need to have seen over 100 pokemon to take pokemon out of pokemon Box storage disc (Gamecube) and didn't feel like taking the time to so. 


With the exception of the previously mentioned legendaries, I'm still missing these: 

porygon Z, Licklily, Frosslass, Ryhperier, Tangrowth, Electivire, Magmortar, Togekiss, Gallade, probopass,Dusknoir, Mamoswine and Yanmega.

I have the pre-evolutions of these pokemon so, it'a sll a matter of evolving them using the specified method (i.e. stone, location, etc...)


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 3, 2007)

Woohoo, 4th badge and Pokemon are now around Lv 38 while my starter is 41.  

Does the 5th Badge allow Pokemon to obey up to Lv 50?


----------



## Lal Mirch (May 3, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Woohoo, 4th badge and Pokemon are now around Lv 38 while my starter is 41.
> 
> Does the 5th Badge allow Pokemon to obey up to Lv 50?



I'm at the same point, although all my pokemon are around 36 and below. I was under the impression that after you get the 4th badge, they obey you up to level 50.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 3, 2007)

MiraLo said:


> I'm at the same point, although all my pokemon are around 36 and below. I was under the impression that after you get the 4th badge, they obey you up to level 50.



I guess so, so far Torterra isn't giving me any crap, so that's a good thing.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

I think I might need a masterball, anyone willing to give or trade one?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 3, 2007)

Krag said:


> I think I might need a masterball, anyone willing to give or trade one?



I got a couple, but it will cost you.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

^Sure. I just need one or two of them. What's your price. x_x


----------



## Ember* (May 3, 2007)

I just got the game recently, Its great, I might have to start trading soon XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

how you got Mew and Jirachi, kira?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> how you got Mew and Jirachi, kira?



I have 3 Jirachi's as a result of the pre-order (disc) gift I got when I bought Pokemon Colosseum. I restarted my Sapphire game twice to get it and placed all of them on my Ruby game. 

A did a trade-back with someone on NF for mew, and went on GTS and found someone was giving their Mew for a lvl 100 Spiritomb.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

You already have a Level 100 Spiritomb, Kira?!

Dang, you must overplay this game too much. >.<


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 3, 2007)

I got the Official US Mew from Toys R Us 

I still find it dumb, that they have yet released the card to get the Mew in Emerald.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Krag said:


> You already have a Level 100 Spiritomb, Kira?!
> 
> Dang, you must overplay this game too much. >.<



Nope :S

I got the Lvl100 spiritomb for a lvl1 Chimchar I hatched


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

^Are people really that desperate?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Krag said:


> ^Are people really that desperate?



Perhaps Japanese people are desperate to have American pokemon, I guess


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Or they want to trade their sharked Pokemon for a legit one.

Kira, are you able to do a tradeback right now?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

Come to think of it. We haven't battled eachother yet, Kira. Do you want to go a roun? Better not use oneof your best teams on me though. >.<


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Kira can you show me your mew and deoxys? I'll show you my EVd Lugia....and it's my fav pokemon so you shouldn't worry .


----------



## Wicked (May 3, 2007)

Wooot! Got a ds and pearl today. I havent played since red/blue so its refreshing. Gotta a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Or they want to trade their sharked Pokemon for a legit one.
> 
> Kira, are you able to do a tradeback right now?



In a bit. Have to take my medication intravenously 

*tries to find a vein* >___<



Krag said:


> Come to think of it. We haven't battled eachother yet, Kira. Do you want to go a roun? Better not use oneof your best teams on me though. >.<



Thanks to a certain person, I've fought but never finished battling, I have been tweaking my current roster 

after I take my mediation =/ 



Dreikoo said:


> Kira can you show me your mew and deoxys? I'll show you my EVd Lugia....and it's my fav pokemon so you shouldn't worry .


I already have a Lugia


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

I know you have it...it's just so you know i won't steal your pokes . I mean to give you something you don't have i must either go to the future or hack em and i can't do either .


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

Are you referring to our battle Kira?...

I caught an Adamant Giratina, and my brother caught an Impish one with like 13+ more attack.......-_-


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> In a bit. Have to take my medication intravenously
> 
> *tries to find a vein* >___<



Ehehe... *cringes a bit*

Okay, PM me when you're ready.


----------



## Wicked (May 3, 2007)

Hey i wanna get wifi for ds, do i have to get the official one from nintendo or can i buy cheaper?


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

I've only seen two types. The WiFiMax and the Nintendo one. They're about the same price anyway. Go for either one. Nintendo's may be better for you though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 3, 2007)

btw, Kira, u need to send me ur piccy... 
thats all, g'night minna X_D


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

hey guys. What level do you recommend me to go to the elite 4? All of my pokemon (4) are level 50. Also besides victory road are there any other ways to gain more exp?


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

You should be okay.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

Maybe I should be more precise: Torterra, Vespiquen, Staraptor and Floatzel.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 3, 2007)

Yoshi is a tough coookie to fight.  I didn't take any of his Pokemon down because of his strategy, but I plan to get him back when I finish the game and have a party of 6


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

You're only going in with 4? Hm... you should be fine. Teach Floatzel Blizzard, and it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Wicked (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I've only seen two types. The WiFiMax and the Nintendo one. They're about the same price anyway. Go for either one. Nintendo's may be better for you though.



thanks for help


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> You're only going in with 4? Hm... you should be fine. Teach Floatzel Blizzard, and it shouldn't be too difficult.



Not a big fan of Blizzard\HydroPump\Thunder\FireBlast

Always had bad luck when I needed those moves the most


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

You can use your Ice Beam TM if you'd prefer.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

mine knows Ice Fang


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Then you should be set. Just buy the store first.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Are you referring to our battle Kira?...


perhaps 



FFLN said:


> Ehehe... *cringes a bit*
> 
> Okay, PM me when you're ready.


*re-arrives*
okay, I'm ready to trade/battle etc...


Dynamic Dragon said:


> btw, Kira, u need to send me ur piccy...
> thats all, g'night minna X_D


ahh..I need to find a picture I can use :sweat


----------



## Homura (May 3, 2007)

Which pokemon should I use a masterball on, Cresselia or Mespirit? Cause they both run away. o_o


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

speaking of the wifi.

How do you change your avatar? I mean I don't want to be a girl -_-


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

If you can deal with the monotony of tracking Mesprit, or both, don't use the Master ball on Mesprit, or either, if you prefer.

Okay Kira, I'll head to a PC. And I'm there.

If you chose a girl in the first place, I don't think you can change it.


----------



## 2Shea (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> speaking of the wifi.
> 
> How do you change your avatar? I mean I don't want to be a girl -_-



Haha, you shouldn't have picked a girl in the start then, theres no way to change it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Which pokemon should I use a masterball on, Cresselia or Mespirit? Cause they both run away. o_o



Neither IMO. If you have a high level pokemon that knows false swipe (or mean look) and/or sleep powder/stun spore and the poeke tech app that allows you to keep track of pokemon then it should be pretty easy. But in any other case, i guess you can use a masterball


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

I'm in the lobby Kira. Whenever you're ready.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Haha, you shouldn't have picked a girl in the start then, theres no way to change it.



I chose the guy... I didn't know you can actually choose the avatar! :|


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

Neither did i.^^^

hmmm.... will a typhlosion with earthquake be ok? Along with a gengar or crobat with psychic?


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Thanks again Kira.


----------



## Zenou (May 3, 2007)

Got 8 badges, heading to the Elite Four now.

I've sent Bidoof trades for random Pokemon I need, and every single one has gone through, lol. Good stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Thanks again Kira.



No problem. **


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Magikarp are better. They at least give the other person a possible foreign dex entry.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

KIRA, let's batoru~~~


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Got 8 badges, heading to the Elite Four now.
> 
> I've sent Bidoof trades for random Pokemon I need, and every single one has gone through, lol. Good stuff.



just for the sake of comparison, what level were your pokemon before battling volkner?


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Neither did i.^^^
> 
> hmmm.... will a typhlosion with earthquake be ok? Along with a gengar or crobat with psychic?



hmmm.... any comments?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmmm.... any comments?



can Crobat even learn Psychic?

But about Typhlo, not sure. I mean becuase of the split Earthquake can't be as beneficial. Go with Sunny Beam moveset.

Solar Beam
Sunny Day
Flamethrower

and you can figure out what you want to put in the last slot.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

hmm..... thats what I had planned originally...^^^

I will prob add earthquake.... just for the crud of it.

How bout:
solar beam
sunny day
flame blitz
earthquake


I THINK that will do better... but the flame blitz lowers atk and spec atk...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

I thought Blitz is a recoil move.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

I forget... im not sure.

I might be thinking about something else.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

what about your Gengar and Crobat? Their moveset?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmm..... thats what I had planned originally...^^^
> 
> I will prob add earthquake.... just for the crud of it.
> 
> ...



Flame blitz is physical and his Sattack is higher than his attack pluss no recoil for flamethrower . Refer to the pm you got for more details .


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

Caught Azelf!!!!

after 6 Ultra Balls and 5 Dusk Balls


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Flame blitz is physical and his Sattack is higher than his attack pluss no recoil for flamethrower . Refer to the pm you got for more details .



I think he might mean Overheat instead of Flame Blitz. One or the other, anyway.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

ill go w/ erpution...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

Can someone show me a Regigigas so I can try to get it on GTS?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

You could cach your own gigas....just transfer your 3 regis from the previous games.


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

A few observations:

-Chimchar's head looks like doggy doo or chocolate softserve
-Purulgy looks like a repulsive middle aged woman
-Bidoof looks like a mental patient with that stupid face
-Machoke is packing heat downstairs and it scares me


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

god after 14 Ultra, Time and Dusk I couldn't catch Uxie... WHEN IT WAS ON THE RED!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> god after 14 Ultra, Time and Dusk I couldn't catch Uxie... WHEN IT WAS ON THE RED!!!



Yeah...next time carry like 30 of each to be on the safe side...it doesn't sound wierd at all it escaping that many balls.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> god after 14 Ultra, Time and Dusk I couldn't catch Uxie... WHEN IT WAS ON THE RED!!!



Funny, I caught it with a Quick Ball.

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

you are lucky :|


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

I caught all 3 of em and palkia with poke balls.

... im the shizz...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

how is it even possible


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

it's possible to catch legendaries with normal pokeballs, you need alot of patience and a strong team.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 3, 2007)

u know there making nintendo events online now nintendo is getting lazy


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

I would've caught the legendaries with a Pokeball, but I felt that they needed a cooler looking ball.

You should start carrying more Pokeballs if you're running out during captures. I usually have around... 50 Pokeball, 30 Greatballs, 30 Ultraballs, and 20 of the other balls. I do alot of Pokemon catching though, so that's my reason for carrying around that much.

^And if they make the events on-line, it's not out of laziness, but rather, fairness for the majority of people who can't get to their events. They also probably want to TRY and cut down on the number of sharked or ARed Pokemon too.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

Brandon said:


> u know there making nintendo events online now nintendo is getting lazy



FINALLY!!!!

This is SO more convienient now for ALL of us.

I live in illinois and do NOT want to go to like, madison Square garden for a stupid sheimi.... NO WAY.

Now we can all get an Aresus at the comfort of our computers.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

buy why great balls and pokeballs if Ultra Balls are better than each? :|


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

now i can get an awsome poke without going to NY.
i don't have a DS yet so can one of you tell me the cool features of DP?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> buy why great balls and pokeballs if Ultra Balls are better than each? :|





For bragging rights basicly .


And yeah online pokeevents rock. Remember japan and usa isn't the whole world....there are tons of pokefans who never saw a legit event legend in their lives.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

ME^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> For bragging rights basicly .



I'd rather brag about completing the pokedex than that :|


----------



## 2Shea (May 3, 2007)

Indeed, they most likely won't do all of them online though. I'd say Arceus is one that they would make you actually go for.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Indeed, they most likely won't do all of them online though. I'd say Arceus is one that they would make you actually go for.



I wish they had some super hard battle you'd have to win in order to get him...maybe via pokrmon battle revolution WIFI or something....yeah making you earn him. Like beating a trainer who has 6 of em each holding a different plate and being different types with maxed out EVs in every stat and each having different attacks depending on his type.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

okay he's still a pain that Uxie... EVEN WHEN HE'S ASLEEP!!!


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> buy why great balls and pokeballs if Ultra Balls are better than each? :|



What Dreikoo said, and it just gives me more variety to choose from red, blue, or black. I don't really like using Ultraballs though. They don't seem to work as well as I envision them to. Greatballs seems to work better in a tight spot, plus, I like the blue and red combo.


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I wish they had some super hard battle you'd have to win in order to get him...maybe via pokrmon battle revolution WIFI or something....yeah making you earn him. Like beating a trainer who has 6 of em each holding a different plate and being different types with maxed out EVs in every stat and each having different attacks depending on his type.



Does it look different holding each plate?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 3, 2007)

use ball capsuls


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Does it look different holding each plate?



Yeah..that gold part it has on it's back changes color with each plate depending on the type...there was a pic with all of em on celebi i think.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

it is kinda ironic that you can catch Dialga with one ball but not that little elf :|


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Well, that's because it wanted to be punished for being a naughty Pokemon.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> it is kinda ironic that you can catch Dialga with one ball but not that little elf :|



i know right i had to wait for my money to buy 300 ultra Balls


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

You bought 300 Ultraballs? That seems a bit much...XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Can you even buy more than 99?...i never bough more than 30 at any one time...nor i needed to lol.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

where do i get eruption?


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

You've either got to learn it through level up or breeding.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

I don't have enough money for that and I used Amulet Coin.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I don't have enough money for that and I used Amulet Coin.



Didn't you want a low-level Magikarp from me, Shadow Blade? Or was that someone else?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Can you even buy more than 99?...i never bough more than 30 at any one time...nor i needed too lol.



not at once. After the guys sais thanks you click them again


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2007)

........ will a typhlosion learn it be move tutor?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 3, 2007)

nope its nota natural move for hjm


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ........ will a typhlosion learn it be move tutor?



It learns is at lvl 57.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

where did you all get those gym things, is it like your nf's gym leaders, online?
 if i ever get a DS i might become one.
*thoughts out my head*


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

no it wasn't me, FFLN.

Grrr I only battling him so I can see him in the pokedex.


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Well, that's because it wanted to be punished for being a naughty Pokemon.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

The Gym Leader pictures? Those were made by DD for them.

^It's only funny because it's true. Well... at least in the way I interpreted that dialogue.XD


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

oh, pokefreak?
i might ask him for one when i get DP.


----------



## 2Shea (May 3, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> oh, pokefreak?
> i might ask him for one when i get DP.



Well he did them for us because we are the appointed gym leaders of NF. He said he may do a couple more for people if they trade him good pokemon or good items


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

Can anyone let me borrow their 3 Regis so I can get a Regigigas? Won't take long, since I plan to get it quick with a Master Ball. Probably be done in less than an hour, then I'll return those 3 Regis to you.

I'll let you hold onto my Level 70 Giritina, Level 60 Infernape, and my Level 47 Dialga during that time.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

allright, sounds good.
how much do DS's cost nowadays?
hopefully $70-$90.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Around $120-$140 i think.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2007)

^It costs around $120 for a new one.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

It depends on the DS you get. If you get the originals, they'll be around that price, maybe lower if they're used. If you get a DS Lite, which is much sleeker and cooler, overall, then it'll range from $110 to $130.


----------



## Zenou (May 3, 2007)

Beat the Elite Four, with this team:
Luxray - lvl 57
Torterra - lvl 58
Palkia - lvl 51
Staraptor - lvl 36
Empoleon - lvl 42
Bibarel - lvl 27

lol, dunno why I had half of my team being useless Pokemon.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

and DP $50-$60.
gotta save up my money.

does DP have some good 2nd gen poke's in it?


----------



## Twilit (May 3, 2007)

One quick question, sorry, again. Gettin' my DS in 4 days, so I'll be an official part of this thread then.

My question: Can you get any other starters? 1-3rd gen in-game? Or do you have to trade for them?

(If you can't get them, now is a good a time as any to say I'ma need a Cyndaquil.)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

D/P cost 35$....unless you getting both .

And you can get old starters but you must transfer em from the old GBA games...otherwise only trade available.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Beat the Elite Four, with this team:
> Luxray - lvl 57
> Torterra - lvl 58
> Palkia - lvl 51
> ...



You should've brought them up earlier. My team when I went in to take on the E4 was:

Infernape 57
Staraptor 49
Bibarel 48
Luxray 51
Golduck 49
Roselia 46

Bibarel had no part during the battles, but she was there just in case the E4 managed to take out the rest of my team.

The game only costs around $35, unimported.

You'll have to trade for all of the previous starters.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

Christ caught the FREAKIN' uxie after wasting 15 Ultra Balls and 15 Dusk Balls. Caught it with a time ball in the end. Thank god for Bronzong.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

allright, good.
hopefully i can train a team before the tournament.


----------



## Zenou (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> You should've brought them up earlier. My team when I went in to take on the E4 was:
> 
> Infernape 57
> Staraptor 49
> ...



Actually, I beat the Elite Four accidentally. I had went to go check out what teams the Elite Four had (and then reset), but I somehow ended up winning. Only person that gave me issues was the Champion.

I'm 4 Pokemon away from getting the National Dex, argh.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> You should've brought them up earlier. My team when I went in to take on the E4 was:
> 
> Infernape 57
> Staraptor 49
> ...



If Bibarel was useless, why did you bother to raise her to level 48?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

_*_ said:


> One quick question, sorry, again. Gettin' my DS in 4 days, so I'll be an official part of this thread then.
> 
> My question: Can you get any other starters? 1-3rd gen in-game? Or do you have to trade for them?
> 
> (If you can't get them, now is a good a time as any to say I'ma need a Cyndaquil.)



You won't be able to get the other starters in this game. You'll need Ruby/Sapphire, LG/FR, Emerald to fufill those requests. But plenty of people here have all the starters from each generation so it's not such a big deal finding one.


----------



## Zenou (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> If Bibarel was useless, why did you bother to raise her to level 48?



Allows the Pokemon to take more hits without dying, thus allowing more time to use items to revive and heal the team.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Actually, I beat the Elite Four accidentally. I had went to go check out what teams the Elite Four had (and then reset), but I somehow ended up winning. Only person that gave me issues was the Champion.
> 
> I'm 4 Pokemon away from getting the National Dex, argh.



I know your pain. I'm missing about 7 before facing the E4 (where I'll see Whiscash, Garchomp and Dorapion).

I need to get Unown and Rotom, but where can I find a Snorlax? :|


----------



## Zenou (May 3, 2007)

You'll find Snorlax in the Pokemon League. Don't worry, it's a required fight.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Allows the Pokemon to take more hits without dying, thus allowing more time to use items to revive and heal the team.



well yeah, but kinda unfortunate.

I am surprise how many people have level 50+ going for the E4 and all my pokemon, the 4 I have in my team, are ONLY 50. :|


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> If Bibarel was useless, why did you bother to raise her to level 48?



Oh, I never said that she was useless, just that the rest of my took care of the E4 so she wouldn't have to do anything. Bibarel's been a pretty useful Pokemon, so that's why I'm leveling her up with the rest of the team. Bibarel took on Azelf and Uxie single-handedly for me.

You don't need to get Rotom yet. You do have to get the Unown though. Just go to the Solaceon ruins.



> I am surprise how many people have level 50+ going for the E4 and all my pokemon, the 4 I have in my team, are ONLY 50. :|



It's mainly because Victory Road is annoying and the Pokemon encounters seem to come up once every 5 steps.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

Kira~ Wanna battle?
waiting...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

I used repel 

so I found Unown but there's still more..

Do you see Milotic as well in the league?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2007)

_*_ said:


> One quick question, sorry, again. Gettin' my DS in 4 days, so I'll be an official part of this thread then.
> 
> My question: Can you get any other starters? 1-3rd gen in-game? Or do you have to trade for them?
> 
> (If you can't get them, now is a good a time as any to say I'ma need a Cyndaquil.)



1st gen:transfer from firered/leaf green or trade
2nd gen:transfer from emerald or trade
3rd gen:L transfer from a 3rd gen game or trade.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I used repel
> 
> so I found Unown but there's still more..
> 
> Do you see Milotic as well in the league?



You pretty much see everything that's left when you take on the League. So no worries.

I would've used repel, but I didn't want to cut down on my chances of running into a shiny Pokemon, and I figured that they would need the xp anyway.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I used repel
> 
> so I found Unown but there's still more..
> 
> Do you see Milotic as well in the league?



Yes you do.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 3, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Kira~ Wanna battle?
> waiting...



sorry about that. I was watching EY21 and D.Grayman 
I just took a little 5 minute breather. I should be back playing D/P in about an hour xDD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Anyone want to battle?



ok then let's battle
lv 50 singles

@Kira
PM me when ready


----------



## kewlmyc (May 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> ok then let's battle
> lv 50 singles
> 
> @Kira
> PM me when ready



Ok, added you and waiting.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2007)

OH SNAP. I just noticed some of the BP items. Time for me to hit up the Battle Tower.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 3, 2007)

can't find you


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or was Palkia very easy to catch?

I got him down to yellow, and threw an ultra ball, and he was caught.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Both Palkia and Dialga are supposed to be easy to catch.

Hm, I was excited about the Beldum swarm, but... now that I see that they're at level 50+... I don't really know how useful that would be.XD I'd have to use heart scales galore to do anything with them.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

tried the elite 4 with 4 50s and they butchered me ;P.

Lucian did. Oh well. Back to the victory road :|


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Both Palkia and Dialga are supposed to be easy to catch.
> 
> Hm, I was excited about the Beldum swarm, but... now that I see that they're at level 50+... I don't really know how useful that would be.XD I'd have to use heart scales galore to do anything with them.



Breed?                     .


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Breed?                     .



Yeah, but it would be somewhat faster to get a good natured Beldum by catching it, plus they have Steel Coats.

At least you know what you're up against now with the Elite 4.XD I thought I was in trouble when I first saw their levels, but I ended up doing pretty well.

These Beldum are also hard to catch. I just checked Serebii, and it has their catch rate listed at 3, when most Pokemon are around the 100 rate.


----------



## Kitsune (May 3, 2007)

What are the good places to EV train each stat?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

I think Unown are good for HP. Roselia for Sp.Atk... eh... that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

I think Yoshitsune, or someone else, posted a list of trainers that you could use to EV train.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> What are the good places to EV train each stat?



Pokemon mansion for speed and secondary Sattack (a few roselias here and there not not enough for sole Sattack ev training).

And the little pond in route 203 that has only psyducks and golducks appear when you surf on it also rocks for Sattack EV training cause you won't have to run from wrong EV pokemon.

And i haven't done any EVing for other stats yet.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 3, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I think Yoshitsune, or someone else, posted a list of trainers that you could use to EV train.



To the best of my knowledge, twas me  (unless someone else posted it before me earlier in the thread)

Best places to EV train in D/P


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2007)

Ah, thanks for clarifying. I didn't remember who it was that posted it, just that it was posted.


----------



## Zenou (May 4, 2007)

Just got the National Pokedex. Those last 2 were annoying to get. -.- One was an egg I had to get and hatch, the other only appears on Friday's. Haha, ironic how it just turned Friday.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 4, 2007)

great battle Yoshitsune. Now I can level them up to 55 and finish those elite 4 people.

Wish there was a lucky egg somewhere.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 4, 2007)

^ Want me to send you one?


----------



## Green Lantern (May 4, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> ^ Want me to send you one?



Am I correct in understanding that you deal in "specially accquired" Pok?mon and items? 

Would you be able to hook me up with a Miltank?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 4, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Am I correct in understanding that you deal in "specially accquired" Pok?mon and items?
> 
> Would you be able to hook me up with a Miltank?



What TM do you want it to hold? (unless you want an item)


----------



## Green Lantern (May 4, 2007)

Um.. actually a Firestone would rock 

My FC is in my sig btw


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 4, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Um.. actually a Firestone would rock
> 
> My FC is in my sig btw



When I'm done trading with FFLN, I'll get you your Miltank. (I always loved that Pokemon, it's so cute!)


----------



## Green Lantern (May 4, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> When I'm done trading with FFLN, I'll get you your Miltank. (I always loved that Pokemon, it's so cute!)



Cheers  just PM when you're ready


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 4, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Cheers  just PM when you're ready



Got it, so I'll be on Wifi


PS: If anyone has any Pokemon requests, just PM me, I should be able to take care of it (Pokemon, item, TM, etc...) Well, that is, if you don't mind Pokemon from disreputable sources.  But hey, your Mew can be as real as my Coach bag (*wink wink)


----------



## Zenou (May 4, 2007)

So after I got the National Dex, I'm suppose to see more wild Pokemon from other regions right? I haven't run into any oldschool ones... Why is that?


----------



## Green Lantern (May 4, 2007)

Just doing a survey- what Pokémon do you all normally use as trading fodder?

I personally use Ponytas, as I've got a whole crapload of them, and they are quite asthetically pleasing.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 4, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I think Unown are good for HP. Roselia for Sp.Atk... eh... that's all I can think of right now.



unown are not for HPs oO... thyre for s.atk and atk oO...

but yeah, i said pokemon mansion b4 for special atk and speed (if theres pichus running around)


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Just doing a survey- what Pok?mon do you all normally use as trading fodder?
> 
> I personally use Ponytas, as I've got a whole crapload of them, and they are quite asthetically pleasing.



I've pretty much caught a bunch of Pokemon of the same species, so I'll look for my most abundant catches and use those. Although I might change my choice depending upon whoever I'm trading to and their preference.


----------



## Pein (May 4, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Got it, so I'll be on Wifi
> 
> 
> PS: If anyone has any Pokemon requests, just PM me, I should be able to take care of it (Pokemon, item, TM, etc...) Well, that is, if you don't mind Pokemon from disreputable sources.  But hey, your Mew can be as real as my Coach bag (*wink wink)



you can get me a mew what do you want for it


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 4, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> unown are not for HPs oO... thyre for s.atk and atk oO...
> 
> but yeah, i said pokemon mansion b4 for special atk and speed (if theres pichus running around)



Oh. I was just wondering. Attack and Sp.Attk, no one really needs it that much as far as I know.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 4, 2007)

Will I need any HMs through Victory Road? I just got to the pokemon center outside, and woah, my whole team just got infected w/ pokerus o.O


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2007)

How do you tell if they have pokerus?


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 4, 2007)

When I healed up my pokemon, the nurse told me one of my pokemon may be infected w/ pokerus. Then I checked my Luxray's summary and it said PKRS next to its level, as well as on the rest of my team

Just infected my unEV'd Rash Dialga


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 4, 2007)

Akihiko said:


> Will I need any HMs through Victory Road? I just got to the pokemon center outside, and woah, my whole team just got infected w/ pokerus o.O



Surf, Waterfall, Rock Climb, Strength and Rock Smash

The other 3 (Cut, Fly and Defog) Aren't necessary.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 4, 2007)

Thank you Shadow Blade  Looks like geodude and marill are coming on a little trip


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 4, 2007)

lol what ur fav remake attaack sequence
mine is hyper Beam it looks better
my unfav in surk it looks gay


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

Solarbeam for me. It went from twirling dots with a big dot on the end to a huge blast with a cool sound.

And i'm not that crazy about ice beam...too thin and small for my taste. I remember actually liking the ice beam animation of the first pokemon generation more than any other . It was a more wave sorta thing than the strip of icy power that it is now.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 4, 2007)

yeah the origanls were the best...

ur right when i think about i like the surk animation in G/S/C o well its not like we can being them back


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

The original Hyper beam sounded great.I think my favorites for D/P are Brave Bird,Close Combat(just picture Machamp doing it..lol) and others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 4, 2007)

haha i dont hav a particular fav, but most of the fight animation were improved vastly 8D. i really like ice beam, its like... exactly what the name is lol. i ddnt like the improvement on surf though 8(... wat the hell was that little wave for 8_D

anyway, yeah, enuf about moves, what do u think about the pkmn voices? the new gen pokes have very good voices 8O. almost like what ud see in the show, well compared to the really old pokes who still have thesame voices XD...

hehe maybe next gen, theyll be using actual voices, where the pokes sound out their names XD


----------



## Masaki (May 4, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Surf, Waterfall, Rock Climb, Strength and Rock Smash
> 
> The other 3 (Cut, Fly and Defog) Aren't necessary.



Oh crap, really?  I was considering get rid of Rock Smash...

Plus Waterfall... maybe I'll have to HM Slave my Marill as well.



Skeets said:


> The original Hyper beam sounded great.I think my favorites for D/P are Brave Bird,Close Combat(just picture Machamp doing it..lol) and others I can't think of right now.



Close Combat...  I'm in the Ice Gym and my Starvia just evolved and learned it


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

I like Aqua Jet's animaion, it's pretty badass.  I'm sure I'll replace it once I see more animations.


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I like Aqua Jet's animaion, it's pretty badass.  I'm sure I'll replace it once I see more animations.


Hell,yeah too bad it kinda sucks in the damage department....


----------



## Masaki (May 4, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Hell,yeah too bad it kinda sucks in the damage department....



Well, it's a water type Quick Attack...


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

Which isn't really all that useful....


----------



## Masaki (May 4, 2007)

Yeah.  Extremespeed and Sucker Punch are better.


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

Extreme speed is retarded,can't wait till my Lucario learns it!


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2007)

Quick Attack is actually an often used move in competitive play. =p


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 4, 2007)

Surf's Animation is like that due to its Japanese name meaning "Wave Riding" ie, surfing~ hence the little wave thingie

Sucker Punch also really meant "Surprise Attack", hence why it's not a "punch" mover per se, but more of a quick one.

I miss the first generation's Psychic animation and the fun little sound it played when it hit~ In DP I really like Dynamic Punch's animation


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 4, 2007)

talking about animations.. my Cherrim just gained solar beam... and whoa.. it indeed SUMMONS a solar beam directly from the sun XD...


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 4, 2007)

Guess who just caught Palkia with an ultra ball in just over 3 rounds?


----------



## Masaki (May 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> talking about animations.. my Cherrim just gained solar beam... and whoa.. it indeed SUMMONS a solar beam directly from the sun XD...



I really need to see this.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the rep Akihiko 

Anyway I finally beat the E4 with:

Torterra lvl 55
Floatzel lvl 53
Vespiquen lvl 53
Staraptor lvl 53
Bibarel lvl 17 (filler)
Pelliper lvl 34

It wasn't as hard as anyone made it be. Only Aaron and the Champion did trouble. The rest were on the normal side I guess.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

I actually thought that the champion was the easiest of the five...

maybe it was just my pokemon?


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 4, 2007)

anyone tried saying 'gotcha' in the microphone when you throw a pokeball? i heard it helps to catch pokemon lol. I'm a bit skeptical but i am going to try it lol.


----------



## Mugiwara no Luffy (May 4, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Guess who just caught Palkia with an ultra ball in just over 3 rounds?



My best Dialga catch was with my lv42 infernape. close combat > mach punch > 1 ultra ball.

My worst Dialga catch involved 4 revives and all my pokes dead cept golduck and luxray reviving eachother, a lot of super potions, 11 ultra balls and 3 timer balls.

edit:


Ronin0510 said:


> anyone tried saying 'gotcha' in the microphone when you throw a pokeball? i heard it helps to catch pokemon lol. I'm a bit skeptical but i am going to try it lol.



It was mentioned a few days ago, it probably doesn't do anything. But like, everytime I throw pokeballs I do that holding a and b and direction pad thing everytime out of habbit. I'm sure it doesnt do anything but I do it anyway xD


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 4, 2007)

i have to charge my ds atm but i am going to try in a while


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Ronin, did you still want that Magikarp?

I stopped doing the "holding A" stuff with this generation of Pokemon games. It was an annoying habit and made Pokemon captures more tense than they should be. It's much easier to just hold the DS and watch while the ball rocks back and forth.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 4, 2007)

What makes a semi-legendary? I hane not had much time to play dp but when I do assemble a team I dont want anyone bitching. I ask cause I may play in some of the nf tournies later and semi legendaries are still up in the air so I thought Id avoid them. I thought I understoopd and then someone said slowking and I was like wtf. Thanks
__________________


----------



## NecroAngel (May 4, 2007)

Where are dusk balls sold?


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2007)

mmm jubilife city u can prchase dusk balls
I just caught Palia last night got it to yellow and trew one POkeball
First try too it was amazingly easy!!!!


----------



## kewlmyc (May 4, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 4, 2007)

I like the Pal Park concept. I was afraid they'll restrict you that's not the case. I need a full day though.

But I caught a Gligar. Gliscor here I come! ^^


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 4, 2007)

I can't seem to catch Azelf, rawr, and it's getting past frustrating at this stage. I used nearly 20 balls on it, including timer and dusk balls, and it just doesn't seem to work on the whipper snapper. 
I'm considering just using the master ball on it, but I was gonna catch the third pink guy with that.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 4, 2007)

keep trying. I had 60 balls overall and I only caught Uxie after my THIRD try after in the last two I used ALL of my pokeballs


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

I caught Azelf with a great ball,after I wasted 20 ultra balls.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 4, 2007)

I'm so bored of trying to catch it now, I'm just going to beat it and move on.

All I have to do is see it, right?


----------



## Homura (May 4, 2007)

Anyone know how to make a pokemon's happiness go up quicker without battling? Cause I'm trying to evolve that one pokemon into Lucario while still at level one to help maximize its stats.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> I'm so bored of trying to catch it now, I'm just going to beat it and move on.
> 
> All I have to do is see it, right?



You're going to miss not having Azelf, later on, if you do that. Just wait until night and use Dusk Balls on it if it seems too annoying to catch right now.

For happiness, give it massages. I think you can find the masseuse in Veilstone City.


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Anyone know how to make a pokemon's happiness go up quicker without battling? Cause I'm trying to evolve that one pokemon into Lucario while still at level one to help maximize its stats.


Give it the sooth bell,and walk around with it.You can also give it massages in the town with the department store.Feed it proteins,calcium and iron...etc


The Thieving Queen said:


> I'm so bored of trying to catch it now, I'm just going to beat it and move on.
> 
> All I have to do is see it, right?


Yeah.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> You're going to miss not having Azelf, later on, if you do that. Just wait until night and use Dusk Balls on it if it seems too annoying to catch right now.
> 
> For happiness, give it massages. I think you can find the masseuse in Veilstone City.


But I am, all I'm using is dusk balls, timer balls and ultras.  
I seriously can't be bothered with the little guy anymore, it's not like I'm going to use the legendaries, I've already got one of the physic legends.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> But I am, all I'm using is dusk balls, timer balls and ultras.
> I seriously can't be bothered with the little guy anymore, it's not like I'm going to use the legendaries, I've already got one of the physic legends.



I think you can run away from it and it'll still be there.

When I was catching Azelf, I put it to sleep and brought it down to 1 HP. I caught it with a Great Ball after the Luxury Balls failed.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 4, 2007)

Guess you just got the "GOTCHA" touch, FFLN.  

Blah, *gives up*


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2007)

woah just keep at it >.>
lol evolving later doesnt mess up ur pokes stats does it? @_@


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 4, 2007)

Meeeh, seriously can't be bothered.

Does it count as being lazy if I'm lazy at video games?


----------



## Homura (May 4, 2007)

Azelf was a pain in the ass to capture! It took me 1-2 hours, 2 tries (KO'ed it the first time), 30 Ultras, 16 Dusk balls, and 4 timer balls before I could capture it! Stupid little pixie! T_T


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Well, like I mentioned earlier, I think you can battle it and then just run from it. That way you'll have it in your Pokedex, but you'll be able to come back to capture it later.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Meeeh, seriously can't be bothered.
> 
> Does it count as being lazy if I'm lazy at video games?



Depends on the game .

If you're playing MMORPGs it makes the world of a difference. On button mashers...it won't matter since they aren't that demanding....pokemon is somewhat in the middle with a small curve over the MMO side if you are playing it competatively.


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> woah just keep at it >.>
> lol evolving later doesnt mess up ur pokes stats does it? @_@



No. I usually don't evolve my Pokemon until they're around the 40's or 50's.


----------



## Sakashi (May 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> No. I usually don't evolve my Pokemon until they're around the 40's or 50's.



why, wots the point. most of the skills they learn b4 and after they evolve are the same.


----------



## Biscuits (May 4, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> why, wots the point. most of the skills they learn b4 and after they evolve are the same.


for those who evolve with stones it's required,in order for it to have moves.
I could of evolved my Eevee at level 2,but decided not too since it can learn baton pass at level 36.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

Skeets said:


> for those who evolve with stones it's required,in order for it to have moves.
> I could of evolved my Eevee at level 2,but decided not too since it can learn baton pass at level 36.



Not all stone evolving pokes are like that though...remember arcanine learns extreemspeed at 39 but not as a growlithe.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

well, now ihave a level 67 leafeon haha, but. heatran is pissing me off since it is so hard to catch.

i just use earth power with giratina then i take out a like level 20 staravia and use quick attack a couple of times because heatran just uses scary face, i have like 20 dusk balls and 20 ultra balls and i still cant catch him, any suggestions?

where do u find tm like sleep powder or something.


since i have the national dex i can get eevees in back of the mansion after i talk to the guy, since every time u ask him it takes the day u ask him and another day for him to say theres another pokemon back there.. i just chagne my clock a couple days or so forward and i can get him to say a new pokemon , hes told me like all of them except porygon and eevee, if u can even get those... Anyone have any advice?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2007)

If you want an Eevee just breed your leafeon . . .


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

but my leafeon is a male, and what do i breed it with?


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

ohkay so i breed it with a ditto which is rare and found on route 218 with the pokeradar. i still dont even know how to get to the poke radar from options?

im good but im a noob

HELP?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> why, wots the point. most of the skills they learn b4 and after they evolve are the same.



For some Pokemon, yes. For others, the moves are different. Also, they learn moves sooner when they're unevolved. Since I don't bother to level up my Pokemon to level 100 after I've EV trained them, it's preferable for me to have them learn better moves at lower levels.

^And you should beat the game first before you consider getting a Ditto, unless someone here decides to trade one to you.


----------



## Serp (May 4, 2007)

hey i need some help im new to game and wanted to know how to set up a wifi connection plz


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

FFLN CAN U HELP ME ^^


----------



## Masaki (May 4, 2007)

apotter92 said:


> but my leafeon is a male, and what do i breed it with?



Breed with Ditto.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

so masaki, it doesnt even matter right, i just get the ditto take both the MALE leafeon and the ditto to the daycare center, and how long will it take til i have like enough eeevee sex babies =P


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

apotter92 said:


> FFLN CAN U HELP ME ^^



I just did. I edited it into my previous post.

Serpentious... uh... you have to set up the wi-fi through the 'Options' menu when you first start the game. For SSID, you put down the name of the wireless network that you're going to be using, for example, it might be Serpent's Wireless, then you put in the WEP key if you've got your wireless locked. You can find the WEP key when you check your router settings. Just go to a browser and enter the address for it, whatever it is for your particular router. If you don't know, look it up on-line. If your router isn't locked, don't worry about the WEP key. After you've got that set up, just do a connection test and you should be good to go. 

Or... you can just have your DS do an autosearch for a linkpoint. That may not work for some people though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

Anyone here let brrow their 3 Regis so I can get a Regigigas? I really need one *now.*
I know some people that already have their 3 Regis but they won't respond to my helps. >.< Except for one but that person dissapeared somewhere for a while.


----------



## Serp (May 4, 2007)

Thnx FFLN but i have an active broadband conncetion and was told i needed a usb wifi router


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

okay so i got a ditto how long do i keep it in the daycare center until it makes an eevee?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Thnx FFLN but i have an active broadband conncetion and was told i needed a usb wifi router



Oh, okay. Well, I guess it would be somewhat troublesome to get a Wireless router then. You can just go to Bestbuy or Gamestop and get a Nintendo Wireless USB Adapter then. That'll work too. It'll be around $34.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2007)

A few minutes is all it takes. Talk to the guy with sunglasses to get a day care monitor for the poketec. It will tell you when they make an egg.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

oh alright thanks man


----------



## Serp (May 4, 2007)

ok thanks i just plug it into my usb port right its about the size of a mp3 player


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Yep. It also has an extension USB cord so that you can put it in a better spot for your DS.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

where is the day care checker located in my bag?? anyone know?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

It's not in your bag.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

okay i found the day care checker, its just on the touch pad but when i talk to the old guy outside of the daycare, he says taht my leafeon and my ditto dont like eachother, wil that have any affect on them making a ditto? or do i have to do something?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

No effect. It just means that you'll get the egg slower. Just go ride the bike around somewhere for a bit and then check the Poketch.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

oh okay so it will take like 10 minutes or something?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Depends on how long you have to walk.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2007)

Remember to set the egg next to a pokemon with flame body/magma armor to half the number of steps needed for hatching.


I'm working on getting a good Aerodactly. I must have hatched atleast 10 already . . .


----------



## Wicked (May 4, 2007)

speaking of ditto, i can catch one in diamond/pearl?


----------



## FFLN (May 4, 2007)

Yes, but they are harder to catch.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 4, 2007)

I just caught Girantira(sp?) with only using 4 Dusk balls.  To me, Regigigas was much harder that Girantira, I had to use a master ball with him.

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Kitsune (May 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm working on getting a good Aerodactly. I must have hatched atleast 10 already . . .



I'd really like one of those.  ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

Kewlmyc! let me borrow your three gis! I need to get a Gigas too. I plan to use my Masterball on it.
I'll let you hold onto my Giritina, Infernape, and Dialga.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

I took a long ass nap because I was so exhausted of work, but I'm on, and still got Phione Eggs <.<


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

OKAY OKAY soo i finally have all of the eeeveeelutions.. i have a ds Lite , does that come with wifi?

if so then i am having trouble connecting to anything right now. 

someone help or do i have to go buy a wifi connector?


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

=[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

I'll take one off your hands, DB.

^It doesn't you have to buy a WiF USB Adaptor.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> I just caught Girantira(sp?) with only using 4 Dusk balls.  To me, Regigigas was much harder that Girantira, I had to use a master ball with him.
> 
> Anyone want to battle?



I will battle sometime. you wanna? just tell me when


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

Krag said:


> I'll take one off your hands, DB.
> 
> ^It doesn't you have to buy a WiF USB Adaptor.



Alright Krag, see you in the WIFI Room


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

well i cant give u one, if i cant get a wifi adaptor, how much does it cost and where can i get one?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

WIFI USB Connector costs $20 and you can get it at any Electronic Retail.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

such as like Gamestop or like Target or something?
can u name stores?


i live in southern california so.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

Ya, EB Games, Target, Best Buy, Circuit City, Toys R Us.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

DB, I'm going in now. Btw can you help me with some tradebacks also during trade?
Just need to evolve my Haunter and Scyther.
Then we can battle or something.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

What kind of computer do you have bro?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

Sure, had to reconnect...


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone have Elekid with an ice punch?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

Ok I had to restart Netgear, hopefully I will connect with better reception this time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

Damt forgot to ask if I could get Manaphy on my Dex. >.<


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

Anyone want to trade a glaceon for a Electivire?


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

...... we can just get one can't we?^^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

^I could get you an Elekid if you wanted instead for free.
But if your looking for Electivire, better chances getting it on GTS.


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

Krag said:


> ^I could get you an Elekid if you wanted instead for free.
> But if your looking for Electivire, better chances getting it on GTS.



What if he needs electrobooster?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

Krag said:


> Damt forgot to ask if I could get Manaphy on my Dex. >.<



I can get you a Manaphy, lemme grab it from the PC.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

ya u need i dont want to use GTS to make an electivirre because i cant really trust anyone and ya i need electroboostr.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

DB^ Awesome, You need anything on your dex I'd have?

apotter, most Elekid's come with one I think.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

Alright Krag, I'm in the Lobby with Manaphy and a better connection with my WIFI


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

hey DB... do you ave the USB connector or a router?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I will battle sometime. you wanna? just tell me when



I sent you a message containing my DP code on my Wii about a hour ago.  Just ignore it, using a computer is much easier.   

Adding you.

We can battle right now if you want.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

oh alright thanks krag


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

^Wait for it tomorrow though, Elekid's only come out at daytime.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

wait i dont need a usb wifi connector?  i can use a router?


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> I sent you a message containing my DP code on my Wii about a hour ago.  Just ignore it, using a computer is much easier.
> 
> Adding you.
> 
> We can battle right now if you want.




ok, cool.

we shall see tomorrow!

No legendaries though...


----------



## "Shion" (May 4, 2007)

apotter92 said:


> wait i dont need a usb wifi connector?  i can use a router?



yeah, but you will need a modem to connect the router to.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok, cool.
> 
> we shall see tomorrow!
> 
> No legendaries though...



Don't worry, I don't use them.  Can't wait to pwn you! (jk)

We'll have to do it at around 5:00 p.m, I have to attend a funeral tommorow at 12:00 p.m.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

i have both a router and a modem,,

and they are connected ,, what do i do?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2007)

Pretty nice, DB. xD
Damn Infernape beat up up 4 of my Pokemon because they were all weak against Fire/Fighting.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

someone help me with my question,,


what levelare u guys pokemon ?

my highest is a level 82 torterra


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 4, 2007)

Haha ya, but I thought I was gonna go down from your Garchomp, that was an interesting fight 



apotter92 said:


> someone help me with my question,,
> 
> 
> what levelare u guys pokemon ?
> ...



My party is between 39-41 and only have 4 Badges at the moment.  Leveling doesn't really matter in this game because when you challenge people, you can have your level set at 50 or 100.  It's mostly about how you do your EVs and Natures and such.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2007)

I've been searching for good flying pokemon and it seems these are the better ones. Not counting Legendaries

Straptor
Swellow
Skamory
Aerodactly
Salamace
Crobat
Dodrio

Are there any I'm missing?


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

Pidgeot hes one of my favorites. 

and Dragonite


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I've been searching for good flying pokemon and it seems these are the better ones. Not counting Legendaries
> 
> Straptor
> Swellow
> ...



Dodrio and swellow aren't all that great...gyarados dragonite charizard ninjask altaria and togekiss all could replace those two.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Dodrio and swellow aren't all that great...gyarados dragonite charizard ninjask altaria and togekiss all could replace those two.





ya those are good, ninjask isnt really though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

apotter92 said:


> ya those are good, ninjask isnt really though.



Oh if you use him as a BPer he really is. (quickly hide before yoshi reads this and lays a 200 year old japanese curse on you  )


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

Guys i have a question when i go to participate in the catching show in pal park it says i dont have 6 pokemon ,, but i do. im confused.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2007)

You have to upload them from a GBA pokemon game. If you have one inserted into your DS the option will be available at the title screen.

@Dreiko:
I knew I was forgetting some good one. Straptor kind of made Dodrio,and Swellow obsolete. I think I know what my team will be now. Thanks for bringing them up.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

It means you firstly need to migrate the 6 pokemon from your older GBA games and then you can actually cach em. It's not reffering to your team or PC pokemon.

edit: I just found out that the coin case can only carry 50.000 coins....gay


----------



## azuken (May 4, 2007)

Anyone know if the ditto clone trick works?


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

is Regigias really hard to catch?

what do u guys recommend, i dont have a masterball


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

azuken said:


> Anyone know if the ditto clone trick works?



I heared it doesn't.

And i dunno about gigas since i've been hardcore leveling for the past few days .

Got a lvl 20 poke to 100 already. And got my lugia to 85 so it would learn aeroblast too  .


----------



## kewlmyc (May 4, 2007)

apotter92 said:


> is Regigias really hard to catch?
> 
> what do u guys recommend, i dont have a masterball



Get it in the red, put it to sleep or paralyze it, throw dusk balls.  I caught Regigigas with a Master ball, but the above stradigy worked with Girantira(sp?) and I caught after only 4 dusk balls.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I heared it doesn't.
> 
> And i dunno about gigas since i've been hardcore leveling for the past few days .
> 
> Got a lvl 20 poke to 100 already. And got my lugia to 85 so it would learn aeroblast too  .



Hmm Where do you level if you don't mind sharing. I've just been running through the E4 to get mine to 100 .


----------



## SkankyWonders (May 4, 2007)

How long is the cave of Victory Road? 


Hopefully not that long cause I wanna beat the game... *NOW*!


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 4, 2007)

Wow, after using up all of my Quick Balls and most of my Dusk Balls, I've finally captured that sunavabitch Mesprit, which was at like, 1 HP. My fingers are sore...

Anyone get luckier than I did?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Hmm Where do you level if you don't mind sharing. I've just been running through the E4 to get mine to 100 .



I did the same.

I reccomend you getting a lucky egg though cause it really helps. And if they are older gen pokes you should do all the breeding for natures and stuff over the GBA games so that your pokes will get bonus XP when you lvl em in D/P after you transfer em via pal park.


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

hey so iguys i heard that i can play wifi if i have a router and a modem which i do, how does that work? anyone know?


----------



## Attama (May 4, 2007)

is your router wireless?


----------



## apotter92 (May 4, 2007)

nah its hooked up,


----------



## Attama (May 5, 2007)

um, i think there is a cord you can get, but I'm probably wrong, my router is wireless so thats how I connect to GTS and such


----------



## apotter92 (May 5, 2007)

a cord that like plugs into ur ds?


----------



## Attama (May 5, 2007)

possibly, don't take my word for it tho


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

No there are no cords to the DS...something called wireLESS having wires would be ironic dontcha think?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

someone wanna battle? monoteams ?
I got a few non EVed, just for fun mono teams ready ~


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

I wish my water team was rdy  .


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

Woot, got the 5th Badge, heading for my 6th, highest is a 45.  Doing a lot better this time than in my Japanese, but I guess that is because I couldn't understand Japanese and didn't know what natures I had.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

I beat Kitsune in a battle....

<<


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

anyone want to battle


----------



## apotter92 (May 5, 2007)

okay so i transfered my pokemon from my emerald version to my diamond,
to get regigigas so where do i pick them up from??


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2007)

Participate in the pal park contest. Just go around the grass until you run into them.


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

wheres the pal park


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

apotter92 said:


> okay so i transfered my pokemon from my emerald version to my diamond,
> to get regigigas so where do i pick them up from??



*faceplant* Based on your previous posts, you should already know where.


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> anyone want to battle


I will,What rules you wanna set?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> wheres the pal park



Surf the route south of your starting town,it's at the end of route 222


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I will,What rules you wanna set?



you make the rules this is my first battle


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> you make the rules this is my first battle


6 pokes,no legendaries LV 50?


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> 6 pokes,no legendaries LV 50?



ok how long before your on


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

5 minutes.Gotta get my team.Don't forget to add my code.


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> 5 minutes.Gotta get my team.Don't forget to add my code.



alright im waiting


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Going in now,don't own me too hard...


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

well i just got beat better start training again


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle now?~ lv 50s no legends~


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Anyone wanna battle now?~ lv 50s no legends~



I would of but I just started training again...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

xD i dont have ne thing to do 8(... can some1 trade me an adamant ralts from emerald who knows thunderpunch from the move tutor?

EDIT:dunworry, i just found out that its unlimited to learn it from the move tutor in emraldX_D

ne1 got shadowball? ill trade my cranodis for it 8) it knows kickass moves ^^', and wheres the pokemon renamer in emerald again?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

I dunno if it is just me, but on Serebii, Garchomp's Shiny Form doesn't look any different than it's original.  Did they screw up?


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I dunno if it is just me, but on Serebii, Garchomp's Shiny Form doesn't look any different than it's original.  Did they screw up?



Don't think so check this one out.

Looks like it's just a little darker...


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 5, 2007)

Regular Garchomp is navy~ish, and shiny Garchomp is like a faded version of that. Reddish area is also closer to orange on shiny Garchomp.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, so I guess The Pokemon Company couldn't think of a good color for Garchomp's shiny form then.


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wheres the pokemon renamer in emerald again?



He's in Sailport City.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Hmmmm, so I guess The Pokemon Company couldn't think of a good color for Garchomp's shiny form then.



Shinies suck by standard. There are about a handful of shinies that actually look better than their original.


----------



## Sakashi (May 5, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Shinies suck by standard. There are about a handful of shinies that actually look better than their original.



yep, and shines are particularly stronger as well. i don't even see the point of having them. For Collectors i think =/


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2007)

They are a nice trading-lever, but that's the extent of them. Now, if breeding a shiny would have a higher chance of having a shiny egg, then Shiny Ditto's would be golden merch.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> They are a nice trading-lever, but that's the extent of them. Now, if breeding a shiny would have a higher chance of having a shiny egg, then Shiny Ditto's would be golden merch.



Maybe shiny ditto with everstone could do that....if only we could check it  .


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

if u cold transfur from G/S/C for D/P or even R/S/E i would have a lv.100 shiny magickarp


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

Brandon said:


> if u cold transfur from G/S/C for D/P or even R/S/E i would have a lv.100 shiny magickarp



But you can transfer from R/S/E....


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?  It turns out that I don't have to go to the funeral that I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

I can battle . LvL 100 double and all pokemon allowed ok?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I can battle . LvL 100 double and all pokemon allowed ok?



Sure.  Meet you on there.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

OK invite open and waiting  .


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Damn, your destroying me.

I see how you play your game.  I want a rematch in 5 minutes, please.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

First time i used this mew2 on wifi. He's my pride he has 420 Sattack  and with life orb it can 1shot most stuff...the hp loss from it doens't matter much . He partners well with kyogre too cause he diverts attention from him so that kyogre can fire full powered water spouts .

And i had a whole new army waiting if you took those 2 out .


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> First time i used this mew2 on wifi. He's my pride he has 420 Sattack  and with life orb it can 1shot most stuff...the hp loss from it doens't matter much . He partners well with kyogre too cause he diverts attention from him so that kyogre can fire full powered water spouts .
> 
> And i had a whole new army waiting if you took those 2 out .



Is it still all pokemon?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Is it still all pokemon?



I...don't get what you mean by that lol.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I...don't get what you mean by that lol.



Can you use Legendaries


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Can you use Legendaries



Oh , yeah you can. If rules were to change i'd say so .

Invite open whenever you're ready .


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Oh , yeah you can. If rules were to change i'd say so .
> 
> Invite open whenever you're ready .



Okay, on my way.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Excuse me while I go and cry in a corner.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

Heh...pretty much the same result as your nonlegend team . What's your deoxy's speed? I'd expect him being faster than palkia lol....mew2 also for that matter...that's why i used recover when you sent him out .

(btw i didn't luck out...those 2 crticals with spacial rend were cause of the attack having high critical ratio aswell as me giving palkia a critical+ item to hold  )


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Heh...pretty much the same result as your nonlegend team . What's your deoxy's speed? I'd expect him being faster than palkia lol....mew2 also for that matter...that's why i used recover when you sent him out .
> 
> (btw i didn't luck out...those 2 crticals with spacial rend were cause of the attack having high critical ratio aswell as me giving palkia a critical+ item to hold  )



I thought that it would be faster too.  Maybe it's because I don't train legendaries, I just get them for the Dex and then trade them off for hard to find, non-legendary pokemon.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> I thought that it would be faster too.  Maybe it's because I don't train legendaries, I just get them for the Dex and then trade them off for hard to find, non-legendary pokemon.



Could be...my kyogre isn't EVd but my mew2 and palkia and 2 more which you didn't get to see (good thing for you actually  ) are fully EVd in speed and Sattack and they have Sattack or speed natures too... so i doubt your attack deoxys could take even the normal spacial rend .

Btw you mind trading back and forth your deoxys with me? I want to look for one over the GTS.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

You guys online right now made it to 3rd E4 with level 40-51 pkmn :/ then gave up


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> You guys online right now made it to 3rd E4 with level 40-51 pkmn :/ then gave up



Heh i actually beat it with a team around the level of yours...but it was close and i used up alot of potions  .


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Could be...my kyogre isn't EVd but my mew2 and palkia and 2 more which you didn't get to see (good thing for you actually  ) are fully EVd in speed and Sattack and they have Sattack or speed natures too... so i doubt your attack deoxys could take even the normal spacial rend .
> 
> Btw you mind trading back and forth your deoxys with me? I want to look for one over the GTS.



The thing is about a year ago, one of my classmates said that he got a Deoxys from a Nintendo event and was willing to trade it to me for my Kyorge.  So he traded and I found out that he hacked it with AR.  I got mad and ask for it Kyorge back and he wouldn't give it back.  So I'm stuck with a hacked Deoxys and Nintendo won't let you trade hacked pokemon.  The only reason that I brought it over was so I could get it Dex info and could get a athentic one from GTS.  If you want to see one I'm afraid you'll have to get it from someone else, maybe Kira. 

Looking back on it, I should of figured it was hacked since he traded to me from Ruby.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> The thing is about a year ago, one of my classmates said that he got a Deoxys from a Nintendo event and was willing to trade it to me for my Kyorge.  So he traded and I found out that he hacked it with AR.  I got mad and ask for it Kyorge back and he wouldn't give it back.  So I'm stuck with a hacked Deoxys and Nintendo won't let you trade hacked pokemon.  The only reason that I brought it over was so I could get it Dex info and could get a athentic one from GTS.  If you want to see one I'm afraid you'll have to get it from someone else, maybe Kira.
> 
> Looking back on it, I should of figured it was hacked since he traded to me from Ruby.



Ok i understand  .


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

;O oh i c...lol im doing sidequests that i missed like iron works right now...
lol trained my traded gengar on medichams ( speed evs) and kadabras (sp.atk evs) in victory road its a beast : D
lol dont trade ppl for normally unobtainable pkmn obviously a hacker ^^


----------



## NecroAngel (May 5, 2007)

Anyone got a Drifloon they can trade to me to complete my national 'Dex?


----------



## Wicked (May 5, 2007)

can you speed up process in egg hatching. Bicycle?


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

ya bike also a flame body or falme armor pkmn in ur party cuts steps in half : D


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

Dreikoo, do you want a Deoxys? I'll trade you one (I write my own codes, so Nintendo's anti-hack thing is bypassed)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Dreikoo, do you want a Deoxys? I'll trade you one (I write my own codes, so Nintendo's anti-hack thing is bypassed)



hey hey~ if you can,
could you trade me a celebi with TM Avalanche and a Mew with TM Avalanche too ?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> hey hey~ if you can,
> could you trade me a celebi with TM Avalanche and a Mew with TM Avalanche too ?



Sure; what level would you like them?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 5, 2007)

AS, clear your PM Box, I need to send you a PM.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Sure; what level would you like them?



The legal levels you get them at~ lv 30 I assume~


----------



## Dreikoo (May 5, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Dreikoo, do you want a Deoxys? I'll trade you one (I write my own codes, so Nintendo's anti-hack thing is bypassed)



It would be great if you could get me one. And if you can chose have him hold choise specs please  .


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 5, 2007)

anyone know how i can properly emulate the US rom?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2007)

On what, super card of computar.#

Also, does anyone want any trainer cards, I am making them.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> On what, super card of computar.#
> 
> Also, does anyone want any trainer cards, I am making them.



OOh, I want one! Can you make me look like a mafia Princess, with like a Celebi in my hand or something. I have blonde hair, dark eyes, and tan skin.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

So AS, I will be waiting in the wifi room~


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> So AS, I will be waiting in the wifi room~



Ooh, wait, not yet; I don't have Wifi plugged in, or my game on (I was straightening my hair)


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> OOh, I want one! Can you make me look like a mafia Princess, with like a Celebi in my hand or something. I have blonde hair, dark eyes, and tan skin.



I mean what background picture do you want, what six pokemon do you want and what badge set, ID number and trainer sprite do you want.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

lol she wants a custom trainer sprite


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2007)

Me no do custom trainer sprites, but if she made one I bwould add it.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Me no do custom trainer sprites, but if she made one I bwould add it.



aw, well, let me thik about it; right now I'm having trouble with my game (one wrong zero on a code, and you can't walk into houses...)


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Hey Krag, how is your Fire team coming along?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 5, 2007)

Prety good so far, my Fire Team for my Gym so far:
Charizard
Infernape
Arcanine

I plan to add a Rapidash and Typhlosion to that list. ^^


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Krag said:


> Prety good so far, my Fire Team for my Gym so far:
> Charizard
> Infernape
> Arcanine
> ...



If you want, I can show you my Typhlosion if you want.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2007)

Speaking of typhlosion, I need to replace his thunder punch.

Anyone got suggestions.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 5, 2007)

Nah, it's cool kewmyc. I got a Cyndaquil, just need to train it.
Well, my Fire Team list is probably going to chnage soon. I'm in Stark Mountain where Heatran is and there are shit loads of Fire Pokemon in it. I already caught a Mascargo.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Speaking of typhlosion, I need to replace his thunder punch.
> 
> Anyone got suggestions.



Has it learned Eruption yet?


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

I found a great spot to train S.Atk...with only psyduck and Golduck appearing.And a decent one for speed as well.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> On what, super card of computar.#
> 
> Also, does anyone want any trainer cards, I am making them.



yeah i want one can u make me one with the diamond guy and the team of

Charizard
Manaphy
Infernape
celebi
pikachu
munchlax

with the johto badges
any my name Brandon


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2007)

Brandon said:


> yeah i want one can u make me one with the diamond guy and the team of
> 
> Charizard
> Manaphy
> ...



Who is diamond guy.


----------



## Countach (May 5, 2007)

besides for slagma in the first spot what else cuts down on breeding steps?


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

Use the magby 3rd form in ur mono fire party guy. Its quite powerful


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Magmar and it's evolutions.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Has it learned Eruption yet?



It can learn eruption.


----------



## Countach (May 5, 2007)

so if i have slgma and magmar it will be cut in half twice?


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Countach said:


> so if i have slgma and magmar it will be cut in half twice?



I doubt it.Try it out and let me know....


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

yeah that beast called Magmortar
just need one with flamebody or whatever yes it works


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> It can learn eruption.



At level 57


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2007)

Ok, so if I go to the move re learner, it can re learn the move.


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

@.:xAragonx:. yeah,you'll need a heart scale,though.

Anyone recommend an EV spread for a Bronzong?


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

Edit: mmmm 170 hp 217 def and 123 evs into sp.def. ?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 5, 2007)

Trainer card for brandon


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Edit: mmmm 170 hp 217 def and 123 evs into sp.def. ?


Yeah,I was thinking of something like that.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 5, 2007)

I traded my Machop for the Abra in Jubilife city and it wont fricken listen to me! WHat can I do!? Its already Kadabra but sometimes it just "loafs around!"


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

get the next badge...^.^


----------



## pancake (May 5, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Beat the Elite Four, with this team:
> Luxray - lvl 57
> Torterra - lvl 58
> Palkia - lvl 51
> ...





Lol, I beat the elite four with

Empoleon - lvl 67
Rapidash - lvl 46
Luxray - lvl 37
Staravia - lvl 26
Haunter - lvl 37
Palkia - lvl 59


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> get the next badge...^.^



Ahaha I see. Its in Eterna City right?


----------



## pancake (May 5, 2007)

i've been trying to find Pikachu or Raichu.

Does anyone know where I can find them?

Also I want a Gengar
Do I have to use a stone to make Haunter envolve or I just wait till haunter lvls for it to be Gengar?


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Yeah,I was thinking of something like that.



lol based it on a claydol ...
get pikas at the mansion south of hearthome? and um ttrade hunter to evovle the mofo my gengar owns : D


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

I'm gonna train a Gengar after I'm done with my current 2 pokes...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

@DrieK: whats ur mewtwo's stats? ill compare him to min X_D


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

I have a mewtwo but it sucks...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

lol what poke do u have that uve EV trained?
deoxys?


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Me? I don't train legendaries,well not yet anyway.
Here's what a recommended Mewtwo's stats look like.

No Modest nature wtf..


----------



## Spiral Man (May 5, 2007)

hey, DD when i get DP i can get you some good deals, with rare old gen pokes for your DP.

also, i've been hearing about EV's, what exactly are they?


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> hey, DD when i get DP i can get you some good deals, with rare old gen pokes for your DP.
> 
> also, i've been hearing about EV's, what exactly are they?


Here's pretty much everything you'll need to know about them.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

lol thats funny... what a silly site not recommending a special sweeper XD

anyway mt mew2 has 435 s.atk and 344 speed


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

I keep seeing "DV" what is that?It involves Pokemons stats.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

DV? never heard that b4 oO


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

DD, how are the drawings coming along? 

I got a Cradily


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

oh hi yoshi, ill start coloring em tomorrow 8)
had exams last week so i wasnt active lately X_D


----------



## apotter92 (May 5, 2007)

can someoone make me a trainers card??

to speed up egg hatching can u guys name a couple of common pokemon that i can use that are magma body or whatever


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Check it out,I think it has something to do with base stats...

Found a page on it,don't get it though.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 5, 2007)

thanks, skeets .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

oh yeah IVs, f u mentioned that i wudv understood X_D
its basically ur base value, if u trained a poke without EVs


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Every time I've seen it,it was called "DV"...*shrug*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

u guys knw that when u make a poke use roost it doesnt become arial anymore? just wondering cos i experienced it when EV training x_D that ground atks works on flying types 8(


----------



## Biscuits (May 5, 2007)

Yeah,it says it here.
DIKO
Scroll down to TM.51 and hover over it.
Are the effects permanent for the battle,or would it reset when you switch?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

na its not permanent, it only happens for 1 turn then poke flies up again, i guess  the animation in wii will look like the flying type is gonna land on ground and rest.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

i remember the R/B/Y mewtwo sprits


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> u guys knw that when u make a poke use roost it doesnt become arial anymore? just wondering cos i experienced it when EV training x_D that ground atks works on flying types 8(



are you serious?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

oh, can anyone gimme a link for pkm natures?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

yo can someone give me some advice on getting a hold of a feebas and a munchlax. also, what qualifies as a semi-legendary


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

lol yes im serious
and here are the nature ^^:


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> oh, can anyone gimme a link for pkm natures?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

> yo can someone give me some advice on getting a hold of a feebas and a munchlax. also, what qualifies as a semi-legendary



feebas can be found in mount coronet, fishing in the caves i guess
munchlax if from snorlax bred holding full incense
and... semi-LGs......
i dunno really 8_D quite alot ^^'


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

yea but ive been fishing like all day and they say it moves around


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

munchlax is suppossed to be in the trees that you put honey on but I can't get one


----------



## pancake (May 5, 2007)

How did you get Mewto? 

Right now (I know nobody asked and I know nobody cares) I am training my Meditite, Rapidash, Luxray and Palkia. I want them to become stronger. But I especially want my Meditite. I dont want himtto evolve, so I put an Everstone


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

i have 3 feebas

want one?


----------



## Lazybook (May 5, 2007)

Ok I finally got my Diamond today. Im currently training my Shinx (11) and Chimchar (13). Ill have my friend code up once i beat the first gym. 

The games awesome btw.


----------



## Lazybook (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i have 3 feebas
> 
> want one?


 
I want one, but I probably have nothing you want.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i have 3 feebas
> 
> want one?



Shion, want to battle?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

doesnt matter to me^

the feebas is named anus hole though...


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Shion, want to battle?



sure. 3 pkm only, lv 50, no legends


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 5, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> munchlax is suppossed to be in the trees that you put honey on but I can't get one


It's because the chance of running into a Munchlax is really, really rare.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> sure. 3 pkm only, lv 50, no legends



Okay, see you on Wi-fi.  Waiting....


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

it is.....^


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Okay, see you on Wi-fi.  Waiting....



im in.......


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> doesnt matter to me^
> 
> the feebas is named anus hole though...



I would gladly take anus hole from you. But do you have any tips on how I might find myown


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> I would gladly take anus hole from you. But do you have any tips on how I might find myown



fish on corona mt


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

I flew to celestic town and went from there to mount cornet. When I got inside I went up and then down the stairs to that underground lake and have fished in every possible spot with the super rod like 6 times. I even found a shiny


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

Go to Mt. Coronet. Go in the direction that you went when you were heading to the 7th Gym. I think you have to use Waterfall, or it's the body of water near the waterfall, but once you get there, you need to just move and fish in a pattern like this:

----->
<-----
----->
<-----

You need to fish at every spot to see which spot is the Feebas spot. Fish a few times there to test each spot out. It takes alot of time, but it doesn't seem to be as bad as it was in Ruby/Sapphire. Although, I haven't gone Feebas hunting in Diamond yet. I just transferred my Feebas over.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

wait, can you fish while surfing?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Shion, tell me when your done eating, okay.


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> wait, can you fish while surfing?



Yes. That's probably the only way to get a Feebas.


----------



## Lazybook (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> doesnt matter to me^
> 
> the feebas is named anus hole though...


 
Np ill pm you my code tonite


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yes. That's probably the only way to get a Feebas.



crap, thats ridiculous. o well. should i use super or good rod


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

Try both. I think you might be "over" fishing if you use the Super Rod, while you'll be "under" fishing with the Old Rod. The Good Rod should net you a Feebas.

I only say this because I remember, in Ruby, catching a bunch of Carvahna when I used the Super Rod, but when I switched to the Good Rod, I could finally get some Feebas.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

thanks, i shall brgin once again


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> munchlax is suppossed to be in the trees that you put honey on but I can't get one



Munchlax only appears at the tree near the windmill forge place...I believe


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

Sure love this Gible Hunt >.> I bump into 3 of them and kill them all T_T hopefully Pahirisu can put them at low health with Swift.


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Munchlax only appears at the tree near the windmill forge place...I believe



That's what I heard, but I got mine at a tree near Eterna City.


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

Why not just use Nest Balls?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

ok, this is GAY. i keep making babies w/ crobat to get zubat with brave bird .....

but the zubat only knows  leech life. i already hatched 2 eggs... am i doing somethin wrong?


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sure love this Gible Hunt >.> I bump into 3 of them and kill them all T_T hopefully Pahirisu can put them at low health with Swift.



I can give you a gible egg if you get tired of catching them.



"Shion" said:


> ok, this is GAY. i keep making babies w/ crobat to get zubat with brave bird .....
> 
> but the zubat only knows  leech life. i already hatched 2 eggs... am i doing somethin wrong?



Go to serebii and find out if it's a passable egg move.  Only certain moves can be passed to certain pokemon.  And the father has to be the one to pass the move.


----------



## Magic (May 5, 2007)

Kitsune i can make a mismaguis 4 ya  with high sp.def and speed and moderate sp.atk  ev trained...
The father should know brave bird


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I can give you a gible egg if you get tired of catching them.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to serebii and find out if it's a passable egg move.  Only certain moves can be passed to certain pokemon.



Sounds good, do you want a Pokemon in particular?  Perhaps another Phione Egg? 

EDIT: Caught a Male, do you think you can get me a Female so I can breed them?  Looking for the right Nature for this guy


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok, this is GAY. i keep making babies w/ crobat to get zubat with brave bird .....
> 
> but the zubat only knows  leech life. i already hatched 2 eggs... am i doing somethin wrong?



What Pokemon are you using to breed? You're using a female Crobat, right? What moves does the male Pokemon have?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Kitsune i can make a mismaguis 4 ya  with high sp.def and speed and moderate sp.atk  ev trained...
> The father should know brave bird



im trying to GET zubat with brave bird. the fathercant learn it, only by egg.... so i hatch zubat with a MALE one to get brave bird?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 5, 2007)

does putiing more than one helping of honey on the tree effect the result


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> What Pokemon are you using to breed? You're using a female Crobat, right? What moves does the male Pokemon have?



its a ditto


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

Nevermind Kitsune, I got both a Male and Female, talk about last minute tryouts, they always turn out successful XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sounds good, do you want a Pokemon in particular?  Perhaps another Phione Egg?
> 
> EDIT: Caught a Male, do you think you can get me a Female so I can breed them?  Looking for the right Nature for this guy



hey 8), wen u get babies of gible, pass me one XD ill give u cradonis that knows killer moves xD

oh, and how is ralts doing? is s/he helping u out with ur quest?


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> its a ditto



No. You've got to have a female Zubat or its evolutions and then you have to mate it with a male Pokemon that has Brave Bird. That's how you would get it. Ditto does not work.

Regarding the multiple honey on trees... I just tried putting honey on one tree multiple times today, so I'll tell you how it goes and whether or not it nets me a rarer Pokemon or just a Wurmple.


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> im trying to GET zubat with brave bird. the fathercant learn it, only by egg.... so i hatch zubat with a MALE one to get brave bird?



You should ask Kira, he's the master egg move breeder around here.



BlackSmoke said:


> Kitsune i can make a mismaguis 4 ya  with high sp.def and speed and moderate sp.atk  ev trained...



Awesome, what do you want in return?  Edit:  You don't have to make it special with EVs or anything, I just want the DNA sample.  ^^  Thanks though.  (I gotta catch em all).



			
				dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> EDIT: Caught a Male, do you think you can get me a Female so I can breed them? Looking for the right Nature for this guy


 Would you rather have a ditto?  I can try to get you a female gible but it will take a while.  Do you have anything I'm looking for (it's all in my sig)?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey 8), wen u get babies of gible, pass me one XD ill give u cradonis that knows killer moves xD
> 
> oh, and how is ralts doing? is s/he helping u out with ur quest?



I put the Ralts in my box XD but I will work on it at the end of the game.  Also I own Cranidos, but I will be happy to pass an egg on to you if Kitsune hasn't yet XD

@Kitsune:  Already got a Ditto, but I got both of them so I will breed them


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

anyone have boy pkm with brave bird that i may borrow to breed with, along with boy who knows flame blitz? i will give it back.... i BEG of you!!!!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

I have a question, does the Pokemon with EXP Share get any EVs from the Pokemon as well or no?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I put the Ralts in my box XD but I will work on it at the end of the game.  Also I own Cranidos, but I will be happy to pass an egg on to you if Kitsune hasn't yet XD
> 
> @Kitsune:  Already got a Ditto, but I got both of them so I will breed them



oh ok thats bril! ^^ cheery ho ^^


> I have a question, does the Pokemon with EXP Share get any EVs from the Pokemon as well or no?


yup they do 8) same amount, the only way a poke doesnt get EV by leveling up, is if u use rare candies or daycare 8)


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anyone have boy pkm with brave bird that i may borrow to breed with, along with boy who knows flame blitz? i will give it back.... i BEG of you!!!!



IM BEGGING HERE


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

only my female staraptor has it 8(... BB isnt that great oO... i hate recoiling moves X_D


----------



## Phosphorus (May 5, 2007)

D: Anyone want a charmander egg?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?



Dynamic Dragon said:


> only my female staraptor has it 8(... BB isnt that great oO... i hate recoiling moves X_D


So do I, Flame Blitz sucks with my Infernape.


----------



## FFLN (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> IM BEGGING HERE



Just level up a male Starly to level 37. Then you will have your Brave Bird.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 5, 2007)

i have come up with my future DP team and i wanted some of your opnions on my choices.

Dusclops, Weavile, Claydoll, Gengar, Spiritomb, Driftblim.

*Dusclops*, EV SPA andSPD
*Weavile*, EV SPD and SPA
*Claydoll*, EV SPA and DEF/SPDEF
*Gengar*, EV SPA and SPDEF/SPD
*Spiritomb*, EV SPA and SPDEF
*Driftblim*, SPA and DEF/SPDEF

I'm still thinking about what moves i should teach them.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2007)

Anyone want to help me get a rhyperior tommorow?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone want to help me get a rhyperior tommorow?



Err, how'about I get you one now? (BTW, I have some Pokemon people requested from my yesterday, so you can come claim them now)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

So AS, can I get the mew and celebi both holding Avalanche?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> So AS, can I get the mew and celebi both holding Avalanche?



Sure, just let me put your code onto my game, and sign onto WIFI


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

hmm... is typhlosion with:

Solar beam
Sunny Day
flamethrower
Eruption

A good moveset?

(ev'd of course)


----------



## Spiral Man (May 5, 2007)

Heres the Movesets.

*Dusclops*
Toxic/Calmmind/Icebeam/Futuresight

*Weavile*
Nightslash/Nastyplot/Shadowball/Revenge

*Claydoll*
Grassknot/Earthpower/Cosmicpower/Toxic

*Gengar*
Hypnosis/Dreameater/Thunderbolt/Shadowclaw

*Spiritomb*
Nastyplot/Ominouswind/Calmmind/Confuseray

*Driftblim*
Batonpass/Gyroball/Thunderbolt/Calmmind

Opnions?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Err, how'about I get you one now? (BTW, I have some Pokemon people requested from my yesterday, so you can come claim them now)



Well I have a Rhydon and a protector,I just need to trade it so it will evolve.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Well I have a Rhydon and a protector,I just need to trade it so it will evolve.



On on WiFi now (waiting for Yoshi... the guy who wants the Celebi and Mew) You can trade it to me and then back (or I can trade you one) if you want


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2007)

Have to pick up my wifi adaptor tommorow morning .


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 5, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Have to pick up my wifi adaptor tommorow morning .



The Morning after Cinco De Mayo... you expect people to be up? (It's like, International hang-over day)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

sorry AS i'll be on now


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmm... is typhlosion with:
> 
> Solar beam
> Sunny Day
> ...



That's my Typlosion's move set.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> sorry AS i'll be on now



Yoshi, want to battle?
Lv.50, 6 pokemon, no legends 

I'm on WFC right now


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 5, 2007)

Anyone want a Mild Gible Lv 1 for a Slugma?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Anyone want a Mild Gible Lv 1 for a Slugma?



hold for me till tues


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine has Pearl?

Complete win on a stick....


My friend has Diamond, so I gave him Bastiodon for a Totodile today...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for those AS 

@NYC
I can't battle tonight though guys, I have a bday thing going on 
then going out later - 21!!!


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

A thread needs to be made.

Shion, Eurption is not a good idea. I would go with Thunderpunch.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> That's my Typlosion's move set.




.......SERIOUSLY????

so.... is it a good moveset?


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .......SERIOUSLY????
> 
> so.... is it a good moveset?



Read my above post. What nature is it?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

Nico said:


> A thread needs to be made.
> 
> Shion, Eurption is not a good idea. I would go with Thunderpunch.




How though?

it's impossible to get in d/p by tm...

unless if youre willing to contribute.....


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

Nico said:


> Read my above post. What nature is it?



modest nature


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> How though?
> 
> it's impossible to get in d/p by tm...
> 
> unless if youre willing to contribute.....



Ah then. ;___;

I though it was Emerald ironically. Maybe stick with Focus Blast a bit?

Modest nature is wonderful. Also, not good to double post...^_^;


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

I never got told off for it....^^^

They just tell me it's... "improper".


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

There is no ThunderPunch tm. :__:


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

great..... how bout i teach him thunder then?


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

I need an elekid with ice punch.... anybody wanna trade???


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> great..... how bout i teach him thunder then?



It can't learn thunder. =/


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

..... geez...

I will try to make the best of the typhlosion then.

I will probably give it a good ground attack.

Probably stone edge.

Do you have an elekid with ice punch?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 5, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of defensive/stat moves?
Anyone?


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

Vashu said:


> Has anyone ever heard of defensive/stat moves?
> Anyone?



Cosmic Power

Calm Mind

Bulk Up

Iron Defense 

*Pokes Vash*


----------



## Attama (May 5, 2007)

Anyone willing to help me finish my pokedex, I'm trying my best to do it myself, but there are some I just can't get to appear.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 5, 2007)

Nico said:


> Cosmic Power
> 
> Calm Mind
> 
> ...


That was dumb.  I had an actual point you know.


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

Vashu said:


> That was dumb.  I had an actual point you know.



I had no idea. Aquatically I did. >__>;


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

Vashu said:


> That was dumb.  I had an actual point you know.



He answered the question.

Whats so wrong with it?

Did you not get the answer you expected?


----------



## huxter (May 5, 2007)

anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Kitsune (May 5, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Anyone want a Mild Gible Lv 1 for a Slugma?



I can give you a slugma.  I don't need gible though.  Have anything from my lists?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 5, 2007)

Is it a good idea to train a Honchkrow.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

huxter said:


> anyone up for a battle?



Im up for a battle

add me and im there

3 pkm. lv 50, no legendaries


----------



## huxter (May 5, 2007)

uhh..i have never battled online before....does the game auto put the pokemon to lv 50??


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

Yes. just go downstairs on a pokemon center and go inside.

join my game.

add my code


----------



## Nico (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> He answered the question.
> 
> Whats so wrong with it?
> 
> Did you not get the answer you expected?



Look closer and you and will see.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

OH!!!!...

I see now... LOL!!!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> He answered the question.
> 
> Whats so wrong with it?
> 
> Did you not get the answer you expected?


Are rhetorical questions lost on you or am I not invited in this section?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (May 5, 2007)

I'm on Victory Road now.

=D

Not sure what level I should train my team to.


----------



## huxter (May 5, 2007)

nice battle! i want a rematch!!..will later have to charge it


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

Vashu said:


> Are rhetorical questions lost on you or am I not invited in this section?



Im guessing youre not invited then.....



			
				Huxter said:
			
		

> nice battle! i want a rematch!!..will later have to charge it



Again? im up for it.... just lemme log on to the wifif thing again


----------



## apotter92 (May 5, 2007)

ATTAMA what pokemon do u need to see?

and do you guys know how muhc a wifi adaptor thing would cost so i can use wifi?

i will also trade anything for an electivire or magmortar! 

i will give up a regigigas


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

3 posts in lik3... 3 seconds...

IM IMPRESSED!!!!


----------



## apotter92 (May 5, 2007)

JEALOUS !! ? =P


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2007)

im not sure.... i did a quadruple post once when I was new here so....

anyways, im out for the day. see you all. good battle hux


----------



## apotter92 (May 5, 2007)

total leetness.

i admire your passion


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

yo peeps whats up like the trainer card


----------



## apotter92 (May 5, 2007)

can u make me one if i tell u the pokemon to put on it?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

clickhere to make one it takes like 2 min and u can put ur friend code


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 5, 2007)

Is it a good idea to EV train a Honchkrow?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 5, 2007)

of course it is one of the best disisions u could ever make..

i dnk ui was joking what is that stuff anyway


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Future team; In game, not competition


----------



## apotter92 (May 6, 2007)

well that was easy i used this other trainer card maker that included like microsoft paint it was so gay


----------



## huxter (May 6, 2007)

anyone up for battle??


----------



## Attama (May 6, 2007)

I'll pm you the numbers apotter


----------



## apotter92 (May 6, 2007)

alright



hurry. cuz i need to go soon


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

So yeah my dog died today....


Anyone up for a battle with legends?...


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

The Flying Team


----------



## Countach (May 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> So yeah my dog died today



     

im so sorry


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Countach said:


> im so sorry



Thanks man .


----------



## Sakashi (May 6, 2007)

Anyoen know where to get the item 'protector' so i can evolve my rhydon into a rhyperior?


----------



## Kitsune (May 6, 2007)




----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

That team is broken.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2007)

^^lololololol


----------



## FFLN (May 6, 2007)

I was going to put mine in my sig, but I didn't feel like deleting stuff. Ooh, I still had the link copied too.



Oh, and you get the Protector somewhere on Route 230. It should be in a pit behind a house.

If you haven't beaten the Elite 4 yet though, don't worry about it.


----------



## 2Shea (May 6, 2007)

Not my exact team, but some of it is ^^


----------



## Chatulio (May 6, 2007)

Question who else thought that the three pixies werent that difficult to catch?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Question who else thought that the three pixies werent that difficult to catch?



I haven't tried the running one but the other 2 were easy-mediocre for me too.

I'll prolly just masterball the running one though cause i have 2 more masterballs from my other games (latias never appeared in either of my 2 saphires  ) and runners are a bother in general.


----------



## Chatulio (May 6, 2007)

The runner wasnt that hard to track down =/ he stayed in the same spot.

Were teh hell is the god damn Munchlax?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 6, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I can give you a slugma.  I don't need gible though.  Have anything from my lists?



Can't say I do :/

EDIT: Hehehe, MOTHER 3 THEME IS THE BEST CARD TEMPLATE!!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 6, 2007)

Sakashi said:


> Anyoen know where to get the item 'protector' so i can evolve my rhydon into a rhyperior?



can b found in route 228, in the sandstorm area


----------



## 2Shea (May 6, 2007)

Yo DD, hows the progress on the other people's trainers? You've got the suspense killing me! xD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 6, 2007)

lol ill finish em today ^^, maybe a little later ^^


----------



## Kitsune (May 6, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Can't say I do :/



That's ok, I can still give you a slugma egg cause I'm just nice like that.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 6, 2007)

Awesome I'll be in the Lobby waiting


----------



## pancake (May 6, 2007)

LALALALALALALA.


----------



## Kitsune (May 6, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Awesome I'll be in the Lobby waiting



Ok see you there.



Chatulio said:


> Were teh hell is the god damn Munchlax?



I can give you a munchlax.  Do you have anthing from my list?  (see sig)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 6, 2007)

kitsune, i have the salac berry atlast!


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Ok see you there.
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you a munchlax.  Do you have anthing from my list?  (see sig)



I'll be able to give you the ones you need tomorrow afternoon.Well the ones I said I would anyway


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)




----------



## chrisp (May 6, 2007)

Oh man that game looks awesome! I gotta buy it!

How many different characters can you choose from?


----------



## NecroAngel (May 6, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> The runner wasnt that hard to track down =/ he stayed in the same spot.





Well, what do you define as difficult to catch? I used a master ball on Mesprit, 15-20 ultra balls on Azelf, and 20-30 ultra balls on Uxie.

Anyway. Anyone got a Drifloon they can trade to me at some point? I need it for my Pokedex, if for some odd reason you want to keep it, I'll just trade it back.


----------



## Sakashi (May 6, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> can b found in route 228, in the sandstorm area



zomg thanks =D


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 6, 2007)

ok i have a ralts in sapphire that i want to evolve and bring to d but its at lvl 23 and still hasn't evolved whats the deal? serebii.net says it should have evolved at lvl 20 and i know its not holding an everstone nor am i cancelling the evolution. anyone got a clue?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> ok i have a ralts in sapphire that i want to evolve and bring to d but its at lvl 23 and still hasn't evolved whats the deal? serebii.net says it should have evolved at lvl 20 and i know its not holding an everstone nor am i cancelling the evolution. anyone got a clue?



It should evolve at lvl 20...try leveling it up 1 more lvl.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 6, 2007)

yeah i am going to try later on. thanks. have you beat this d/p yet dreiko?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> yeah i am going to try later on. thanks. have you beat this d/p yet dreiko?



Yeah...like a week and a half ago . I think i was the 4th or 5th here beating it. I already have 2-3 pokes at lvl 100 on it (without counting the transfered ones) and a few 90+...and one of the 100 i got it at lvl 20  .


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 6, 2007)

jeebus, thats frickin cool. i've but only two badges but i have been lvling up all my pokemon. lol I'm trying to learn all i can about ev training and stuff cause thats all new to me really. I never really got into pokemon seriously cause i never had anyone to play now i can play anyone around the world lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> jeebus, thats frickin cool. i've but only two badges but i have been lvling up all my pokemon. lol I'm trying to learn all i can about ev training and stuff cause thats all new to me really. I never really got into pokemon seriously cause i never had anyone to play now i can play anyone around the world lol



I may sound experienced but i only got into it about 5 or so months ago where i got reintroduced into pokemon because of the new games comming out...before that my last serious poke-contact was colosseum and i didn't know anything about Evs and stuff then...but seing as how i'm into all those rpgs i had no trouble understanding the rather simple (compared to other games) game mechanics pokemon has after reading a few forums and sites and now i can do all those "hard" stuff like they're nothing .

So yeah in a sence we're the same..i just studied the game alot before actually getting it which is a habbit i got from all those games i've played. ( mainly it's a FFXI habbit seeing as how it's an MMORPG and you either studdy stuff beforehand or pay the really time draining price  )


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 6, 2007)

lol i just never read any of it till like last week when i got diamond lol. I really enjoy playing though.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

I have a question, say I put rhydon on GTS holding the protecter, if I take it off will it evole.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 6, 2007)

thats a good question, interesting idea. i heard that there is a trick for getting pokemon to having boosted exp that way as well. So maybe that would work, but I'm no pokexpert lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

If you take if off it doesn't count as a trade. And you can't trade for pokemon you put on . And i don't even know if trade-evolvable pokemon evolve if they're traded over the GTS...someone has to get a haunter or something and try it out.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 6, 2007)

Easily evolve Pokemon that evolve by trading
Go to the GTS in Jublife and put the Pokemon you want to evolve up for offer, make a different trade while it is still up for offer, and then take it back. It will evolve like someone traded it to you.

Contributed By: yoshi_chao


That is from gamefaqs.com. I haven't ever tried it, so don't take it too seriously lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> Easily evolve Pokemon that evolve by trading
> Go to the GTS in Jublife and put the Pokemon you want to evolve up for offer, make a different trade while it is still up for offer, and then take it back. It will evolve like someone traded it to you.
> 
> Contributed By: yoshi_chao
> ...



Hmm...it doesn't make much sence to me but if they have it up there i'll just try it out and see.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

hey dreiko, do you have a pokemone that knows ice punch?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hey dreiko, do you have a pokemone that knows ice punch?



Not sure...i may have one in my GBA games somwhere...but not in D/P. Ice fang is pretty much the same and alot of pokes learn it just from lvling and that has been enough for me up untill now.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 6, 2007)

yeah i don't know how much truth behind that it holds as i have never tried and i dont think all codes on gamefqs are tested. oh well let us know dreiko.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> yeah i don't know how much truth behind that it holds as i have never tried and i dont think all codes on gamefqs are tested. oh well let us know dreiko.



I tested it and it does work. Although i don't know if it would work if you didn't do a trade over the wifi and just put it on and off.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

So all I have to do is put it up for offer, trade with someone else while it is stil up for offer, and when I am done, take it back.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> So all I have to do is put it up for offer, trade with someone else while it is stil up for offer, and when I am done, take it back.



Yup , but try not doing a trade over the wifi cause it may also work that way and it'll save you some time...i was looking for any sensible trade for like 10 minutes...even for worthless pokemon people would ask for legends in exchange...luckilly i found a gastly that asked for another gastly so i did my trade but if it worked without the trade part it would be great.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

.....does anyone have a pkm that knows brave bird?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

I can get you one.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

if you do, may i borrow it to breed my girl crobat with?^^^

I will give it back of course...


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

I wouldnt want it so you can keep it.

Would any bird type pokemon do.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Any, as long as it is a boy.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> I wouldnt want it so you can keep it.
> 
> Would any bird type pokemon do.



I added you to my pal pad.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Ok I will catch one now.

BTW where can I get the protecter hold item.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

You have to go to the resort area, head north to the sandstorm. it will be all the up top of the route, the last item you get in the sandstorm. 

It will be the protector

Im on the wifi lobby right now, ok?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

I added you to my pad.

Wanna go online now.

Trade done.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Thanks bro.

I will make that staraptor breed with my crobat ALL NIGHT BABY!!!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 6, 2007)

yay finally raised the perfect gallade i could get XD
382/383 atk 8)
yummy!


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Nice^^^

Where do you find TM 26 earthquake in d/p?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Is earth power any good on Palkia anyways.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Nice^^^
> 
> Where do you find TM 26 earthquake in d/p?


i dont think you get till later, when u visit the battle tower, or it may be in the iron island, i cant remember ^^'

@aragon: it depends what type of palkia ur trainging, if its a special sweeper then yesh its a great addition, if a physical sweeper, then its pointless ^^' just use EQ 8)


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Can you guys give me a good moveset for a metagross?

is it possible to make him tank?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Can you guys give me a good moveset for a metagross?
> 
> is it possible to make him tank?



It could physical tank but it would waste his godly attack and you could get much better pokes for that job , while metagross is one of the best phys sweepers around.

I got one with meteor mash quake agility ans psychic. You could replace psychic with zen headbutt because it's physicasl but i like psychic to deal with foes that have really high def but not that high Sdef. 

So with that setup basicly you use agility for your first move and then proceed to 1hko stuff with your godly attack power .

edit: for double battles replece psychic with explosion


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Is there any sensible trades on GTS.

I want to evole my Rhydon, anyone willing to help me out.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Sure ill help


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Ok, could you put up a crap pokemon you do not want on GTS and I will trade it for geodude any level any gender.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 6, 2007)

whats up peeps


----------



## Fatt64 (May 6, 2007)

*SHion is fat*



"Shion" said:


> Can you guys give me a good moveset for a metagross?
> 
> is it possible to make him tank?



HAhAhAHAHAH hi everyone shion is my little brother................heheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh im sort of new. So anyways..... ill get straight to the point, can someone please trade me a corsola with mirror coat so ican breed it, i will give it back.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Ok, could you put up a crap pokemon you do not want on GTS and I will trade it for geodude any level any gender.



Can we trade directly? Besides i dont think I have Rhydon in my pokedex


----------



## apotter92 (May 6, 2007)

hey guys to get rhyperior? u need a protector which i have and do u have to trade?


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

Yatta!  Just caught Palkia with only one Ultra Ball.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Yatta!  Just caught Palkia with only one Ultra Ball.



Well...everyone's done that....to make a record of caching those you must...i dunno persuade him to come with you without pokeballs cause everyone and his grandma has already caught those on their first ball .


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Its for the Evoling trick involing GTS.

Is that ok.


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...everyone's done that....to make a record of caching those you must...i dunno persuade him to come with you without pokeballs cause everyone and his grandma has already caught those on their first ball .



Really?  Then who was that one that everyone was complaining about 10 or so pages back?

I coulda sworn it began with a P


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Its for the Evoling trick involing GTS.
> 
> Is that ok.



whats this trick o.o


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Depoist the pokemon you want to evolve in GTS, make another trade, them come back and take the pokemon out out of GTS and it will evolve.


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

What is GTS?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Really?  Then who was that one that everyone was complaining about 10 or so pages back?
> 
> I coulda sworn it began with a P



Not sure but i'm sure as hell that both palkia and dialga have been easilly caught by everyone...literally on their first ball...some even caught him with a pokebal or greatball XD....i remember Azelf or Uxie as the ones some had trouble with.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

GTS, global trade station.

Edit - Be quiet ;_;.


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> GTS, global trade center.



S = center?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

outbreak of beldum route 228 right now....


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Masaki said:


> S = center?



I mean station.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It could physical tank but it would waste his godly attack and you could get much better pokes for that job , while metagross is one of the best phys sweepers around.
> 
> I got one with meteor mash quake agility ans psychic. You could replace psychic with zen headbutt because it's physicasl but i like psychic to deal with foes that have really high def but not that high Sdef.
> 
> ...



can you give me a different attack than earthquake?

i seem to have used it up....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> can you give me a different attack than earthquake?
> 
> i seem to have used it up....



Imo...it's a must have and sorta irreplacable. I end up using it more than both meteor mash and psychic put together because of all the pokemon that are weak to it and are sent against metagross. Mainly fire and rock/earth or steel/earth types. You could try to trade for one or earn one in the battle park with battle points.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

So, anyone willing to put a pokemon they don't want on GTS for a female Geodude any level.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> So, anyone willing to put a pokemon they don't want on GTS for a female Geodude any level.



Just look over the gts...there are like 100 of every poke so it's not like the one someone here puts will be shown to you because you only get to see 6 out of like 200 of the same species people worldwide have put up for trades so it's really unlikelly for what you ask for to work. Just keep looking at random pokemon till you see one asking for a poke you have.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

gts would rock if you could see the summaryof pkm....


----------



## 2Shea (May 6, 2007)

You can


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Imo...it's a must have and sorta irreplacable. I end up using it more than both meteor mash and psychic put together because of all the pokemon that are weak to it and are sent against metagross. Mainly fire and rock/earth or steel/earth types. You could try to trade for one or earn one in the battle park with battle points.



Battle Park?  Where's this?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Battle Park?  Where's this?



You need to beat the game first then you will know how to go to it.


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You need to beat the game first then you will know how to go to it.



Ok, so at least it's not from some other game (reference to Manaphy process).


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ok, so at least it's not from some other game (reference to Manaphy process).



Nah , if you look at tha map it's in the island far to the right up corner.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 6, 2007)

my sister deleted my file no I have to make a new one


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

hmmm.... why does my milotic not want to breed w/ golbat?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 6, 2007)

a golbat >.< even O wouldnt breed with that also were do u get a super rod at when I make my new team I want a Feebas


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmmm.... why does my milotic not want to breed w/ golbat?



Cause golbat is a bat and milotic is a fish. Different egg groups.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

im trying to get feebas w/ confuse ray.

golbat is obvious...


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

Eh,if Nintendo continues it's trend the 3rd game of this gen will be Beryl,skimming through spoilers and the third protagonist is named beryl. same thing happened for emerald.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what the small face next to the Pokemon in the Summary box means?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

......really?^


----------



## milkshakes (May 6, 2007)

POKEMON OWNS DAWG


----------



## apotter92 (May 6, 2007)

HI EVERY1! i have a level 56 rhydon and its holding protector but when i level it up it doesnt evolve do i need to trade it?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 6, 2007)

Put it in GTS, do a different trade, then when you are done, take out Rhydon and you are done.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

yes.l,,,,,,,,^


----------



## pancake (May 6, 2007)

Lalalalalalalalalalala.


How do you get a Munchlax and Mewto? o.o I'm kinda like... stuck training my  pokemon before I go to the battle Arena.


Edit: And.. also meh... argh... I'm chasing ummm.. Mesprit, it keeps running away. Dx Making me run all over all over Sinnoh. Well, at least my pokemon would end up liking me because I travel with them everywhere in finding that litte Mesprit. Dx


----------



## 2Shea (May 6, 2007)

=^.^= said:


> Lalalalalalalalalalala.
> 
> 
> How do you get a Munchlax and Mewto? o.o I'm kinda like... stuck training my  pokemon before I go to the battle Arena.



Munchlax can be caught by using honey on trees. Or breeding Snorlax w/ a certain item.

Mewtwo cannot be caught in D/P. The only way to get it is by trading it over from one of the Advance games.


----------



## pancake (May 6, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Munchlax can be caught by using honey on trees. Or breeding Snorlax w/ a certain item.
> 
> Mewtwo cannot be caught in D/P. The only way to get it is by trading it over from one of the Advance games.



Oh.. okay..

Well, I've been putting honey on the bark of the trees.

No munchlax.

But I don't get it, when I put the the honey, do I just stand next to the tree and wait?


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

Speaking of Honey trees:  I can't seem to really ever get around to doing them...

I have Burmy and Wurmple, but not so much Combee, Munchlax, and Aipom


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

=^.^= said:


> Oh.. okay..
> 
> Well, I've been putting honey on the bark of the trees.
> 
> ...



It takes a few hours for a pokemon to come,just go off and train or continue on your quest and come back to the tree.


Anyone want a larvitar or dratini? I just breed a whole mess of them.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Just lost my first round of battle park challenges.....62 wins streak for double battle...not too shabby . And i did it all in 1 sitting to boot . 

Damn 7th trainer of that bach had a heatran that held a berry that made super effective moves do less dmg so it survived quake from metagross even if it does x4 and then flamed his ass and mine into oblivion  .


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2007)

Where do you get choice band?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 6, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Does anyone know what the small face next to the Pokemon in the Summary box means?



It has previously had the Pokerus virus.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Wait for about 5 hours I think, until a pokemon shows up.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Where do you get choice band?



Battle park for 48 points.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It takes a few hours for a pokemon to come,just go off and train or continue on your quest and come back to the tree.
> 
> 
> Anyone want a larvitar or dratini? I just breed a whole mess of them.



Ill take both..


----------



## Countach (May 6, 2007)

anybody want to battle?


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Battle park for 48 points.



Can you get more than one?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Can you get more than one?



Dunno but most likelly you can. And you don't come by 48 points that easilly....after my 62 streight wins i only have 38 and that took a bunch of hours and there are so many other great items to chose from that getting 2 of the same item seems like a waste since you can only use one of the same items in turnaments and stuff.


----------



## Chatulio (May 6, 2007)

Hmm were is the super rod found? Is it on victory road?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Just lost my first round of battle park challenges.....62 wins streak for double battle...not too shabby . And i did it all in 1 sitting to boot .
> 
> Damn 7th trainer of that bach had a heatran that held a berry that made super effective moves do less dmg so it survived quake from metagross even if it does x4 and then flamed his ass and mine into oblivion  .



how much bp do you have thanks to that?


----------



## Countach (May 6, 2007)

battle?

anyone


----------



## Dreikoo (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> how much bp do you have thanks to that?



Thirty eight. ( "38" is too short of a post or some garbage   )


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

Can someone help me trade my Graveler back and forth so it can evolve?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Anyone need a Pokemon? I'll get you whatever (just not shinny, I can't do that yet)


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Ill help, pm me your fc


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone need a Pokemon? I'll get you whatever (just not shinny, I can't do that yet)




Cna you get Baubasaur and Munchlax??


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Cna you get Baubasaur and Munchlax??



Uh, sure do you want an item or something?


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Both with tm eathquake please


----------



## willtheshadow (May 6, 2007)

does anybody have anytips on catching munchlax. I've heard multiple rummors from putting lots of honey on one tee to being there 12 hours exactly from when it was slathered. do these hold any truth. Please help


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone need a Pokemon? I'll get you whatever (just not shinny, I can't do that yet)



elekid with ice punch plz!!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Hey AS, the Arceus and Mew you gave me have ?94313 for Experience points in their bios.............so....<.< Nothing bad will happen right?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 6, 2007)

Yoshi owns some cheated Pokemon


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

.....how did he get arceus?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

um..because AS is a magician


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

seriously^

is it hacked?


----------



## Countach (May 6, 2007)

is acreus even out yet via event?


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Is there a difference (in game) between a "cheated" pokemon and a real one?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Um, you either get Arceus through a code that makes it randomly appear (which is how AS got it according to its history) or you get the item and catch it as you would if you had the ticket event.

So I guess mine is hacked -_o


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

yea, it might be glitched at some point


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

stats^

etc. not by looks though


----------



## Countach (May 6, 2007)

your game is going to get fucked


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

hey AS, can i get elekid and magby no attack requests


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

I doubt my game will get messed up. The only main danger is that the pokemon will have stats that do not correspond to it. Like my Arceus right now has really low stats for a lv 100....like not even breaking 300 in anything...


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

so..... will  the arceus code mess up the game?

AS... elekid w/ ice punch


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Hmm were is the super rod found? Is it on victory road?



A fisherman on the Battle island will give it to you.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> hey AS, can i get elekid and magby no attack requests



Sure, let me send Shinji's Pokemon, first. 

Hacked Pokemon don't f-up your game, this isn't the Red and Blue days with Game Genie.

 I'm pretty precise with my codes, as long as you don't get greedy (hacking for shiny Pokemon is quite dangerous, it's a sure-fire way of f-ing your game up) your game will be fine. 

Oh, and I have a zillion Arceus', if anyone wants one.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

^ I can vouch for that. Ive always been using my AR on my ruby to get 1st & 2nd gen pokemon + jirachi, Deoxy etc etc the only codes that messed me up once is walk through wall


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Hey AS, how come the Arceus you gave me has measely stats...like at lv 100 it only has 240/301/256/258/264


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Hey AS, how come the Arceus you gave me has measely stats...like at lv 100 it only has 240/301/256/258/264



Not sure, I can trade you another one, if you want...


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

I believe Kira said a while ago that you can get the National Dex by battling every trainer, Elite 4 included, and a wild Unown.  Is this true?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 6, 2007)

woah woah woah... i want one i dont care what stats.

ill trade a lv.100 charizard or a Blazikin or a phinoe or anything else just wait till monday or tuesday


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

AS, maybe at some point could you trade me a Manaphy?

I have to go soon, so not yet.


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Anyone know what pokemon can breed with a female munchlax?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Since I'm the go-to for rare/legandary/whatev Pokemon and items, I want a Pokemon Mafia Princess zig.  Will someone make one for me?  I'll trade you whatever (emphasis) you want.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

I make sigs if you noticed 
I can make you one right now~

I need 2 TM Equakes~
maybe on a Shemi and a Darkrai?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Sure, let me send Shinji's Pokemon, first.
> 
> Hacked Pokemon don't f-up your game, this isn't the Red and Blue days with Game Genie.
> 
> ...



i would like one.

and elekid w/ ice punch plz


----------



## kewlmyc (May 6, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I believe Kira said a while ago that you can get the National Dex by battling every trainer, Elite 4 included, and a wild Unown.  Is this true?



That, and hatch a Riolu Egg.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I make sigs if you noticed
> I can make you one right now~
> 
> I need 2 TM Equakes~
> maybe on a Shemi and a Darkrai?



Done and Done; and maybe a new Arceus, if yours has bad stats.  

Oh, and can it be of a trainer, that looks like me? I have platinum blonde hair, dark eyes, and a tanning-salon glow (hence, Artificial Sunshine name)


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i would like one.
> 
> and elekid w/ ice punch plz



please oh please AS


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Done and Done; and maybe a new Arceus, if yours has bad stats.
> 
> Oh, and can it be of a trainer, that looks like me? I have platinum blonde hair, dark eyes, and a tanning-salon glow (hence, Artificial Sunshine name)



Sure, tell me when to go on wifi~
I'll trade you my Arceus for a different one. Also, can they not be lv 100 already? Like a lower level? Shemi at lv 30 and Darkrai at lv 60 ?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Sure, tell me when to go on wifi~
> I'll trade you my Arceus for a different one. Also, can they not be lv 100 already? Like a lower level? Shemi at lv 30 and Darkrai at lv 60 ?



Um, I guess. I think I have a Arceus at level 10, I'll trade you that...


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Thanks again AS :]


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

can someone explain to me how does a buneary evolve?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, I guess. I think I have a Arceus at level 10, I'll trade you that...



Crazy, but okay~
and the other two at the levels I stated earlier if you can 

Tell me when


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Wait, do you mean Shaymin? I don't think a Shemmi exists (besides as a Spicegirl dance move)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Wait, do you mean Shaymin? I don't think a Shemmi exists (besides as a Spicegirl dance move)



Yeah I mean Shaymin

Also, is it ok to use this pic?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Yeah I mean Shaymin
> 
> Also, is it ok to use this pic?



Awh, I thought you drew the pics... you don't have to make it then... 

I'll be on Wifi, though (I'll still trade you the Pokemon)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Awh, I thought you drew the pics... you don't have to make it then...
> 
> I'll be on Wifi, though (I'll still trade you the Pokemon)



kk i'll be there


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

you lucky.....^


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Thanks AS


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Thanks AS



Uh, sure.  BTW, did you hear my radio(while trading) I always wonder if it's heard while I'm on WiFi


----------



## willtheshadow (May 6, 2007)

bunery evolves hrough happiness


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

yes... this is true^


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Uh, sure.  BTW, did you hear my radio(while trading) I always wonder if it's heard while I'm on WiFi



Yeah I heard it 
Also, I added you on MSN if you use it~


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

i just got the game last week and the last pokemon i played before that was silver so yea... how do i get more hapiness in Diamond?


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Uh, sure.  BTW, did you hear my radio(while trading) I always wonder if it's heard while I'm on WiFi



Yea im hearing that aswell o.o


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Yeah I heard it
> Also, I added you on MSN if you use it~



Oh, cool; I'll accept.  

Ok, Shion, now I will work on your request, however, I'm not sure if I can get you the Ice Punch...


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

i hope i get to trade with AS soon.....

what pkm did ya get yoshi?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Oh, cool; I'll accept.
> 
> Ok, Shion, now I will work on your request, however, I'm not sure if I can get you the Ice Punch...



its ok, youre doing a huge favor anyways

im in the lobby, i added you


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Shion, I got a Darkrai, Shaymin, and a non-glitched up EXP Arceus 

AS, later can I get a lower leveled Mew holding TM Stealth Rock?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 6, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> i just got the game last week and the last pokemon i played before that was silver so yea... how do i get more hapiness in Diamond?


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2007)

So AS, have any of your opponents been distracted by your Daisy Dukes' yet?


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

luckyyyyy^ yoshi


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Haha greedy bastard


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

I dabbed my finger in honey and I am addicted


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

yoshi or me?^


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i hope i get to trade with AS soon.....
> 
> what pkm did ya get yoshi?



Ready, Shion, I'll be on WiFi.  Expect Hilary Duff there as-well.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

lol.thanks.

do you have any tm 26? earthquake?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> So AS, have any of your opponents been distracted by your Daisy Dukes' yet?



It's 58 in NY right now, err, don't think so... (Just Juicy sweatpants, maybe some fuzzy purple socks) 

The only thing distracting them is Radio Disney...


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

anyone have tm earthquake?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Shion, I got a Darkrai, Shaymin, and a non-glitched up EXP Arceus
> 
> AS, later can I get a lower leveled Mew holding TM Stealth Rock?



No problem, I'll try to give it a decent nature.

@Shion: I have Earthquake, I'll send it to you when I get the chance.


----------



## "Shion" (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> No problem, I'll try to give it a decent nature.
> 
> @Shion: I have Earthquake, I'll send it to you when I get the chance.



REALLY!??!? god dang... youre my pkm idol.

pm me and tell me when you wanna trade it over when you have time.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 6, 2007)

Thank you for the Slugma Kitsune, finally I can get the hatching done faster ^^


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

omg... i hate this battle. this trainer keeps using Moonlight on his dustox and i keep attacking it and it just stays the same when it comes out


----------



## Kitsune (May 6, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Thank you for the Slugma Kitsune, finally I can get the hatching done faster ^^



No problem.     Slugma is a lifesaver.  XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> No problem, I'll try to give it a decent nature.
> 
> @Shion: I have Earthquake, I'll send it to you when I get the chance.



Yay~! 
Tell me when you're ready


----------



## _Fin_ (May 6, 2007)

does anyone have arceus that i can trade from?


----------



## Countach (May 6, 2007)

fuck that heatran, i when in with 48 dusk and 12 timmers and 40 min. later the fucking thing killed itself


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Ill trade earthquake for someone's trapinch (male)


----------



## Kitsune (May 6, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ill trade earthquake for someone's trapinch (male)



I could use another Earthquake.  I have a trapinch for you.  XD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Yay~!
> Tell me when you're ready



I'm ready, on WiFi now


----------



## _Fin_ (May 6, 2007)

anyone have arceus?
im willing to trade for it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Thank you once again AS 

Anyone wanna battle, lv 50 non legends, singles?


----------



## _Byakuya_ (May 6, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know how I can trade someone an item via wifi? I couldn't see any item trade option on it >_<


----------



## Wicked (May 6, 2007)

where do i find my ds friend code again? I finally got wifi and got it working.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 6, 2007)

_Byakuya_ said:


> Does anyone happen to know how I can trade someone an item via wifi? I couldn't see any item trade option on it >_<



Attach it to a Pokemon.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 6, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> anyone have arceus?
> im willing to trade for it.



got one, on wifi; PS; bring an extra Pokemon to trade


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

where do i get lucario


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 6, 2007)

Tears said:


> where do i find my ds friend code again? I finally got wifi and got it working.



basement of pkmn center for pal pad and its in key chains click and go to your friend code and there u got rep me


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

^ wondering the same thing


----------



## _Fin_ (May 6, 2007)

thanks for the arceus


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 6, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> where do i get lucario


NEED OPEN SPACE IN PARTY got to canclave city or town i forget tlk to the boat master below the libarey (if u beat the pkmn leauge he will make u tlk to his son in his house and then he will take u to full moon island theny tlk to cresalia and it will runaway then tlk to the place cresalia was and then go back to canclave after then give the boy the item and then tlk to the sailor again)he will take u to iron island go to the cave and go though it right u will meet riley and u will go together(no homo) finsh and he will give u a rioul egg(pre-evo of lucario) he only evoles in day rep me


Artificial_Sunshine said:


> got one, on wifi; PS; bring an extra Pokemon to trade


Save me one please ill pm u on Wedsday when im ready


Shinji said:


> ^ wondering the same thing


.. look up


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2007)

*please stop with the "rep me" comments*


----------



## Biscuits (May 6, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> got one, on wifi; PS; bring an extra Pokemon to trade


Trade me a Lugia....


----------



## cereal121 (May 6, 2007)

yo i need a manaphy or a phione egg because them and rotum are the last two left in my pokedex


----------



## cereal121 (May 6, 2007)

o yea my friend code is   2148-4674-0652 leave me a reply before hand k


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 6, 2007)

1. no double posts
2. ask other peeps


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Got a question, can I breed munchlax female with ditto? Its been at it for about 1 hours or so and still no egg.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Munchlax and other "baby group" Pokemon, cannot produce eggs


----------



## cereal121 (May 6, 2007)

ok ill ask some one else o and thx for the heads up on double posting


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 6, 2007)

np np o and just breed munchlax with full insence i forget where u get it though check serebii.net


----------



## cereal121 (May 6, 2007)

does any one kno hoe to get darkia in pearl because i have him in diamond??????


----------



## Kitsune (May 6, 2007)

Brandon said:


> np np o and just breed munchlax with full insence i forget where u get it though check serebii.net



Not Munchlax, you have to breed Snorelax.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 6, 2007)

... MY BAD PUT WRONG PKMN


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

cereal121 said:


> does any one kno hoe to get darkia in pearl because i have him in diamond??????



I think you mean Dialga, and you can only get it in Diamond, else you need to trade with someone who has it either thru wireless or GTS


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 6, 2007)

yep he's right and u need it on ur pokedex


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2007)

*Hacking*

Just a few words on the topic.

Over the past week or so, I've been coming across a few concerns over the recent increase in hacking activity with pokemon. I'm not a purist, so it really doesn't bother me much, but for those who want to participate in the tournament, we can safely assume that hacked pokemon will not be allowed. 

While enforcing that rule won't be simple, if there is any dispute about the legtimacy of a pokemon, it will be taken seriously. 

I'll elbaorate on this a bit further in the tournament thread. Thanks for your time.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

Finally set up wifi ^_^


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Ok one more question for you all, If i were to breed a "hacked" pokemon with a ditto, then would the egg be "hacked" aswell?


----------



## huxter (May 6, 2007)

shinji!....i have a question....from what anime is your sig from?


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Lucky ☆ Star


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

no cause that would be ur own game produced


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> no cause that would be ur own game produced



Thats a relief


----------



## huxter (May 6, 2007)

thx it's been bothering me for the last couple of days


----------



## Lazybook (May 6, 2007)

If I breed Pikachu with Pikachu with lightball in this game, will I be able to get a Pichu that knows volt tackle, like emerald?


----------



## Susano'o (May 6, 2007)

u might, i think so, its pretty probable if it happened in another game especially a recent one


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 6, 2007)

Hrm would anyone happen to have or the ability to bread a Snorolax with Curse? (Munchlax will work to...)
I'll trade whatever I can, just state the price...
I'm also looking for a...
Eevee
Skorupi (or higher forms)
Torkoal
Snorunt (Female)
Whismur (or higher forms)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

Shinji said:


> If I breed Pikachu with Pikachu with lightball in this game, will I be able to get a Pichu that knows volt tackle, like emerald?



Yup, it's been proven, so have no fear.


----------



## huxter (May 6, 2007)

any one up 4 battle??


----------



## Kitsune (May 6, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Hrm would anyone happen to have or the ability to bread a Snorolax with Curse? (Munchlax will work to...)
> I'll trade whatever I can, just state the price...
> I'm also looking for a...
> Eevee
> ...



I can give you an eevee and skorupi if you have something on my list.  (Can't do the trade now though, be back later tonight.)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 6, 2007)

huxter said:


> any one up 4 battle??



Let's battle dude~
lv 50s no legends singles


----------



## Masaki (May 6, 2007)

Haha~  My battle against Volkner was so legendary.  At the end of the battle, he sent out Luxray.  I poisoned it, and then sent out Infernape.  I used a few Close Combats, and ended up having Luxray beat me.  Luxray was almost out of HP and poisoned.  I then sent out my Luxray, and Volkner said "Shocking, I didn't see this coming."

He then Full Restored his Pokemon.  ...Well, skipping right to the end, I ended the battle with my Luxray at 1 HP and paralyzed.

Definitly not a boring fight.


----------



## Attama (May 7, 2007)

Thanks dragonbattousai for manaphy in my pokedex


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 7, 2007)

No problem, enjoy getting one on GTS, even though mine is from Pokemon Ranger


----------



## Lazybook (May 7, 2007)

Hey dragonbattousai wanna help me out aswell?


----------



## FFLN (May 7, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Haha~  My battle against Volkner was so legendary.  At the end of the battle, he sent out Luxray.  I poisoned it, and then sent out Infernape.  I used a few Close Combats, and ended up having Luxray beat me.  Luxray was almost out of HP and poisoned.  I then sent out my Luxray, and Volkner said "Shocking, I didn't see this coming."
> 
> He then Full Restored his Pokemon.  ...Well, skipping right to the end, I ended the battle with my Luxray at 1 HP and paralyzed.
> 
> Definitly not a boring fight.



Sounds like it was exciting. I think I just used Close Combat on all of his Pokemon with a few Flamethrowers in as well. Or it may have been the other way around.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 7, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Hey dragonbattousai wanna help me out aswell?



Sure, I'll be on in a couple minutes, making something to eat.


----------



## FFLN (May 7, 2007)

Hm, this is strange. I just traded some Colosseum Pokemon with my Ruby pak and now... I no longer have a National Dex in Ruby.:S I remember that there was an error during the trade once though. My GBA powered off somehow when I was trading, but things were normal when I started it up again to continue the trade. I'm guessing that's where things got screwed up in the save file. *sigh* I'd better move the Pokemon from Ruby to avoid any potential problems.


----------



## Attama (May 7, 2007)

dragonbattousai, whats your avatar from?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

Attama said:


> dragonbattousai, whats your avatar from?



I'm fairly sure that's blue dragon the anime.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Just a few words on the topic.
> 
> Over the past week or so, I've been coming across a few concerns over the recent increase in hacking activity with pokemon. I'm not a purist, so it really doesn't bother me much, but for those who want to participate in the tournament, we can safely assume that hacked pokemon will not be allowed.
> 
> ...



thank god for that haha
i havnt got any hacked yet XD
well, AS traded me a ryhdon but that was fro breeding my cranidos ^^, so cant really count that. hmmm i need to train my dailga but it so boring cos its lvl time is so long Y_Y

ah well... ill do my lucario i guess 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> thank god for that haha
> i havnt got any hacked yet XD
> well, AS traded me a ryhdon but that was fro breeding my cranidos ^^, so cant really count that. hmmm i need to train my dailga but it so boring cos its lvl time is so long Y_Y
> 
> ah well... ill do my lucario i guess 8)



I doubt people would hack normal pokes anyways...only unobtainables and such and those are banned from all turneys altogether..i mean if you can't train your stuff and have to hack em you prolly won't be that hard to beat if you battle people who have bred and trained for hundreds of hours .

Btw how's the drawings going?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

haha i suppose, but some do use hacked pokes to fight, like some of the legendaries.
haha the drawigs ill try to finish tonyt, i was gonna do em yesterday but i went to my cousins today 8_D


----------



## Homura (May 7, 2007)

Think anyone can help me see a Manaphy though a trade on Wifi? I just want to have in my National Dex so I can try and get it through GTS. Don't worry I'll gladly give it back to you once we traded it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha i suppose, but some do use hacked pokes to fight, like some of the legendaries.
> haha the drawigs ill try to finish tonyt, i was gonna do em yesterday but i went to my cousins today 8_D



YOSH, can't wait to see myself full color


----------



## Kitsune (May 7, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Think anyone can help me see a Manaphy though a trade on Wifi? I just want to have in my National Dex so I can try and get it through GTS. Don't worry I'll gladly give it back to you once we traded it.



I could help you out.  Do you have anything from my lists?


----------



## Homura (May 7, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I could help you out.  Do you have anything from my lists?



It's alright now. DragonBattousai helped me already. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## 2Shea (May 7, 2007)

DB is the magical Manaphy spreader xD


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (May 7, 2007)

Hi! I'm stuck again!!

This time with that Psyduck blockage on Route 210. The cheat sites tells me to use a secret potion but they didn't say WHERE is this secret potion!


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 7, 2007)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> Hi! I'm stuck again!!
> 
> This time with that Psyduck blockage on Route 210. The cheat sites tells me to use a secret potion but they didn't say WHERE is this secret potion!


Leave it, just keep going down the route down the right, THE RIGHT!

The next gym is in that direction, and then the next gym town after that is south from there. Just follow the storyline, chase the galactic grunt, and Cynthia will give you the secret potion.


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

EV training question(yes,another)
I have been training a pokemon with exp.share and I have gathered 100 for the speed stat.
Then I planned to give it 10 carbos to make it 200 total speed stat.
But My pokemon only took one carbos,did I do something wrong?
I don't see how I could of maxed it out already.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> EV training question(yes,another)
> I have been training a pokemon with exp.share and I have gathered 100 for the speed stat.
> Then I planned to give it 10 carbos to make it 200 total speed stat.
> But My pokemon only took one carbos,did I do something wrong?
> I don't see how I could of maxed it out already.



Vitamins max out at 100 EVs. You should have given it the 10 vitamins (1 vitamin = 10 EVs) first before even getting it 1 ev point so you can save the time of getting the first 100 out of 255 evs for that stat.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 7, 2007)

Donphan @ Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP, 80 ATK, 178 DEF (Impish)
-Earthquake
-Stealth Rock 
-Rapid Spin
-Ice Shard

or 

Gliscor @ Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP, 80 ATK, 178 DEF (Impish)
-Aerial Ace
-Stealth Rock
-Earthquake
-Roost

I can alway use my Starmie as a Rapid Spinner.


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Vitamins max out at 100 EVs. You should have given it the 10 vitamins (1 vitamin = 10 EVs) first before even getting it 1 ev point so you can save the time of getting the first 100 out of 255 evs for that stat.



So that's how it works....:amazed 

I used that method before,but then tried it the other way around to see If I'm calculating the points right.


----------



## Homura (May 7, 2007)

Alright I'm not new when it comes to training a pokemon using the EV's but I've been wondering if you make a pokemon level up using an EXP share do they gain (I use the term waste here...) EV points even though they haven't battled? 

Here's an example. My Gabite leveled up like 20 times using the exp share thing and once it reached a good level where it can gain enough EV's I Equipped it with a Macho brace and infected it with a Pokerus. And then I started to fight Shinx's since they give off one Attack point for every battle and since I have macho brace and Pokerus on, Garbite should be getting 1 extra stat point in attack for every Shinx battle and I battled 35-40 so I should've gotten an extra 35-40 points in Attack when it leveled up but instead it went up by only 11. T-T


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Alright I'm not new when it comes to training a pokemon using the EV's but I've been wondering if you make a pokemon level up using an EXP share do they gain (I use the term waste here...) EV points even though they haven't battled?
> 
> Here's an example. My Gabite leveled up like 20 times using the exp share thing and once it reached a good level where it can gain enough EV's I Equipped it with a Macho brace and infected it with a Pokerus. And then I started to fight Shinx's since they give off one Attack point for every battle and since I have macho brace and Pokerus on, Garbite should be getting 1 extra stat point in attack for every Shinx battle and I battled 35-40 so I should've gotten an extra 35-40 points in Attack when it leveled up but instead it went up by only 11. T-T



lol it doesnt work like that, it works like this 
4 EV = 1 Point increase, you get a max of 32 points addition on a stat if u EV train it.
the highest ive got while leveling up was 12/3.


lol just bred my lucario, with sky uppercut, arial ace and rockslide X_D hmmm wonder why tis not learning blaze kick 8S
oof, now i know why X_DDDD nvmd


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol it doesnt work like that, it works like this
> 4 EV = 1 Point increase, you get a max of 32 points addition on a stat if u EV train it.
> the highest ive got while leveling up was 12/3.



My palkia got a +16 in Sattack for his first lvl .


----------



## Homura (May 7, 2007)

Did they change it in Diamond and Pearl? Cause My Tyranitar in Sapphire got over 50+ in Attack once when it leveled. o.o


----------



## Masaki (May 7, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Sounds like it was exciting. I think I just used Close Combat on all of his Pokemon with a few Flamethrowers in as well. Or it may have been the other way around.



And isn't that what Flint asked of you?  To make the fight exciting.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

ok, got blaze kick 8D
hmm... i  need a phys sweeper to use it.... wndr ho else could lear it 8D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Did they change it in Diamond and Pearl? Cause My Tyranitar in Sapphire got over 50+ in Attack once when it leveled. o.o



50 sounds wierd...seing as how the max + any stat can get with EV training is 32....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

^lol yeah... oO.... XDDDD

driek, still owe me a dawn stone XD
if u dont have 1, i need shadowball ^^'

actually, i dont need dawnstone nemore 8(
i need heart scales XD


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok, got blaze kick 8D
> hmm... i  need a phys sweeper to use it.... wndr ho else could lear it 8D



Trade me a riolu... 

I'll see what I can give you.I think I have a heartscale,and if you wait till later I can give you like 10 of them!!!!
Not just for Riolu though...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

lol itll cost u 8P (4 heartscales XD/shadowball, or erm... the thing used to evolve rhydon XD)

it knows blaze kick, rockslide, EQ, and sky uppercut XD (killer moves)


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

I only have 1 now,I'll get more from a friend who has like 50 of them..All from the Underground...lol
What other pokemons have you breed ?
I'm trying to get an abra with all of the punches.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

i had my alakazam with all the puches, but remember the punches are all physical now. so i replaced my moveset with energyball, psychic, shadow ball, and dark pulse XD

edit: dark pulse>>> calm mind (waiting to be replaced)

heres the right set that i have X_D

focus blast, psychic, energyball and (shadowball, waiting)


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

Oh,right just remembered,it's better that way though.
I'm also trying to get a salamence with Hydro pump..lol 
And I need Corsola to get mirror coat for several..

I have shadow ball if you want it and 1 heart scale.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^lol yeah... oO.... XDDDD
> 
> driek, still owe me a dawn stone XD
> if u dont have 1, i need shadowball ^^'
> ...



Lol i don't remember ever promising stones or anything...i think it was yoshi or someone else who started doing it and then more followed but i never actually said anything about it .

And i suppose i could give you a heart scale lol since I've begun to transfer the ones i got in my ruby.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

yah thos would be fine ^^
ill have to trade u later though im at my cuz's house and i cant get through their net X_D

lol the punches would be pointless oO.. kazam's got 179 atk oO... lol and his special atk is 405 X_D


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol i don't remember ever promising stones or anything...i think it was yoshi or someone else who started doing it and then more followed but i never actually said anything about it .
> 
> And i suppose i could give you a heart scale lol since I've begun to transfer the ones i got in my ruby.



lol ok, gud enuf, i did say b4 that every1 gave me something in return for the drawings X_D


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

By "better" I meant how D/P changed the punches into physical attacks..lol
I know enough to not teach Alakazam physical attacks..lol
And just let me know when you could trade.I'll pm you when I get the scales from my friend.

Can Infernape learn blaze kick via breeding?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

oh right gotcha haha XDDDD yeah

and yeah inferape can learn blaze kick


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (May 7, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Leave it, just keep going down the route down the right, THE RIGHT!
> 
> The next gym is in that direction, and then the next gym town after that is south from there. Just follow the storyline, chase the galactic grunt, and Cynthia will give you the secret potion.



THANK YOU~!

*rep*


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 7, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Its for the Evoling trick involing GTS.
> 
> Is that ok.



did you ever get that to work?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 7, 2007)

Ya it worked .


----------



## Silent Storm (May 7, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> did you ever get that to work?



Yes I can confirm that it works.

Score I just caught Heatran.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 7, 2007)

Does anybody know if it's possible to use a GBA rom save (emulation) with a nintendo DS with a flashcart?

What I'm trying to do is to find someone who got a Nintendo DS + flashcart who's willing to send me via Wi-Fi the pokemons I earned using my Pokemon Emerald rom save, so I could have the pokemons you can't obtain in D/P, but I'm not sure if it's technically possible.

Whoever got the answer, thanks in advance!


----------



## NecroAngel (May 7, 2007)

Off-topic: Squall, are you good at krav maga?

On-topic: Anyone got a Drifloon they can trade to me at some point for my Pokedex?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 7, 2007)

NecroAngel said:


> Off-topic: Squall, are you good at krav maga?



Hmm.. no, why?


----------



## NecroAngel (May 7, 2007)

You're Israeli, right? I thought all Israelis had to serve in the military for awhile, where they are taught krav maga.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, but not all duties have to do with being a fighter.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2007)

Krav Maga I remeber that from a show? I thought it was self defense?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

skeets, are u online? im able to trade now ^^

and Kitsune, i have the dogs if u wanna c em 8)


----------



## FFLN (May 7, 2007)

Masaki said:


> And isn't that what Flint asked of you?  To make the fight exciting.



Yes, but I preferred to just give him a total beatdown.


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> skeets, are u online? im able to trade now ^^
> 
> and Kitsune, i have the dogs if u wanna c em 8)


So what is it you want? as of right now I have 2 heart scales and Shadow ball.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 7, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo, krav maga = close combat.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

@skeets, yeah wat u have will do ^^, gimme shadow ball 8)
ok, ill meet u there ^^


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

O.k I'm waiting.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

oh no! my friend code change! no wonder every1 in my palpad got erased 8(

my new FC is

*4811 3527 7623*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

something wrong with ur connection? oO


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

My wifi is acting up,I'm gonna try again.

I'm gonna check my settings..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

oki doki ^^, ill b waiting in here 8)


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

Damn,it's not connecting.I was having the same problems yesterday with kitsune......


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

8O were u able to fix it at the end?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 7, 2007)

DD do you have your game in a DS so your other DS gets charged?  Because the FC changes if you go online with another DS...


----------



## Biscuits (May 7, 2007)

It works when I trade with my friend who's here with me...*shrug* or is that just because of the local connection?

I'll see if It's just my router,that's acting up.
DD I'll PM if I can get it to work.


----------



## Masaki (May 7, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yes, but I preferred to just give him a total beatdown.



That was my original intention until Volkner used the Full Restore.

Then it was ON


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 7, 2007)

I just got brand spankin' new Pal Pad, and subsequently a Friend Code. It's in my sig. 

I don't think I'll be going online anytime soon. God knows how inferior in level I am to the people here who've had the game longer than I had mine. I'll be whipping my Pokies into shape, and I'll check back in a week or two here.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2007)

Level doesn't matter, it auto's to 100.


----------



## cereal121 (May 7, 2007)

i have high lvl pokemon to trade for any one who will give me a phione egg
 or a manaphy


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> It works when I trade with my friend who's here with me...*shrug* or is that just because of the local connection?
> 
> I'll see if It's just my router,that's acting up.
> DD I'll PM if I can get it to work.


oki sure thing 8)



> DD do you have your game in a DS so your other DS gets charged? Because the FC changes if you go online with another DS...


na, it was because my wifi had problems a couple of days ago and i couldnt connect, so i had to change some settings with my router 8( and i had to erase me wifi settings in my DS...



btw, does any1 know where the hell the massager is oO?


----------



## cereal121 (May 7, 2007)

wellll any one


----------



## mew42003 (May 7, 2007)

^^^ just to put it out there, this is my shiny buissieness. (Enter link and read the 1st post) (i'm NarutoFan777)


----------



## FFLN (May 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> btw, does any1 know where the hell the massager is oO?



Veilstone.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2007)

ok, thanks gotcha, i thought she was in the shops XD


----------



## Masaki (May 7, 2007)

2 Questions:

1. Does putting more honey on a tree help bring out the rarer Pokemon?

2. Not game related, but I've missed quite a few anime episodes.  Can anyone (KIRA) tell me if any were worth watching (i.e. Pokemon caught, evolved, gym, contest, etc.)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

Masaki said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1. Does putting more honey on a tree help bring out the rarer Pokemon?
> 
> 2. Not game related, but I've missed quite a few anime episodes.  Can anyone (KIRA) tell me if any were worth watching (i.e. Pokemon caught, evolved, gym, contest, etc.)




1. Certain pokemon (Burmy, Munchlax, etc....) can only be found in those trees. 

2. No not really. There were a couple of decent episodes, but nothing of great importance, IMO.


----------



## Masaki (May 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> 1. Certain pokemon (Burmy, Munchlax, etc....) can only be found in those trees.



I know that, but does more honey = greater chance of finding non-Burmy/Wurmples?


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2007)

i finally have a elekid with ice punch.

hmmm.... time to start ev training....


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2007)

i gotta train.^

i want to, but cant


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 7, 2007)

Alright, A Phione Egg to anyone that can gimme a Adamant Male Gible....

I went through 100+ eggs and have the Adamant Female with Everstone and everything, It's frustrating T_T


----------



## Vasp (May 7, 2007)

Hey all, I got Pearl recently, and am actually enjoying it quite a bit. My team is pretty weak so far (highest being level 22), and I still only actually have 3 pokemon that I mainly use (that being because I don't like much of what I've come accross yet. I'm kinda picky  ).

Now, I have an issue. I have a Budew. It's at level 22 and I really want it to evolve into a Rosaria. From what I've read, I need to raise it's happiness to a certain level, and on top of that, it needs to level up during the day. Now, getting to level it up during the day is easy enough, I can just mess around with my DS clock. But my issue is raising it's happiness. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do so? It's be much appriciated :x


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2007)

Vasp said:


> Hey all, I got Pearl recently, and am actually enjoying it quite a bit. My team is pretty weak so far (highest being level 22), and I still only actually have 3 pokemon that I mainly use (that being because I don't like much of what I've come accross yet. I'm kinda picky  ).
> 
> Now, I have an issue. I have a Budew. It's at level 22 and I really want it to evolve into a Rosaria. From what I've read, I need to raise it's happiness to a certain level, and on top of that, it needs to level up during the day. Now, getting to level it up during the day is easy enough, I can just mess around with my DS clock. But my issue is raising it's happiness. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do so? It's be much appriciated :x



Do what i did i used massages at veilstone city from the lady shes blond. win a contest with it too that makes it happy if it like food feed it what it likes ....oh ya you miss leech seed so later on when u can mine mine in the undergrround by  
yourself for a heart scale and teach your roseilia leech seed ok?   buddy me pls Vasp


----------



## Vasp (May 7, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:
			
		

> Do what i did i used massages at veilstone city from the lady shes blond. win a contest with it too that makes it happy if it like food feed it what it likes ....oh ya you miss leech seed so later on when u can mine mine in the undergrround by
> yourself for a heart scale and teach your roseilia leech seed ok?   buddy me pls Vasp



I would get my friendcode, but I still need to setup my wireless connection with my router ><. I'll do it asap. Anywho, thanks for the info! I'll give those suggestions a try!


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2007)

Vasp said:


> Hey all, I got Pearl recently, and am actually enjoying it quite a bit. My team is pretty weak so far (highest being level 22), and I still only actually have 3 pokemon that I mainly use (that being because I don't like much of what I've come accross yet. I'm kinda picky  ).
> 
> Now, I have an issue. I have a Budew. It's at level 22 and I really want it to evolve into a Rosaria. From what I've read, I need to raise it's happiness to a certain level, and on top of that, it needs to level up during the day. Now, getting to level it up during the day is easy enough, I can just mess around with my DS clock. But my issue is raising it's happiness. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do so? It's be much appriciated :x



For happiness,have it hold items,make sure it's at full health as much as possible,and keep it status problem free. It also helps to put it in the front of your party.


----------



## Lazybook (May 7, 2007)

Soothbell and Messages (forgot the name of the town)

Also you can give it as much zinc, hp up, protein as possible. Try not to make it faint so very often.


----------



## Homura (May 7, 2007)

Anyone remember where to get the TM Dark pulse from which part of Victory Road?


----------



## FFLN (May 7, 2007)

Upper left area. I think you get there by the bridges and then go up the stairs there. Just enter from the top and you should be able to get to that part easily.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (May 7, 2007)

what yall think of my team to beat the elite 4 with?( im planning on training them to either 60 or 80)
Infernape 
draipon
garchomp
abomasnow
luxray
either floatzel or mantine


----------



## R3trograde (May 7, 2007)

Pokemon with ice-types (Abomasnow) are generally pretty fragile. It's more convenient to use an ice-type attack with another type of pokemon.

Meanwhile Mantine has 4x weakness to electric, a bit of a problem, but if you can get over it it's a decent pokemon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

The Battle Tower is where again?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 7, 2007)

The island at the top of the map. You get to it by taking a boat in the snow city.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> The island at the top of the map. You get to it by taking a boat in the snow city.



Ahh...you mean that area that holds survivor area, resort and the mountain where I battled Heatran? 

Never noticed the battle tower there before


----------



## Masaki (May 7, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Upper left area. I think you get there by the bridges and then go up the stairs there. Just enter from the top and you should be able to get to that part easily.



Very good to hear.  I need to replace my Mismagius's Payback


----------



## Zenou (May 7, 2007)

Doh, someone sent me a hacked Dialga over GTS. Sigh.

Anyone want a free lvl 100 Dialga?


----------



## Lazybook (May 7, 2007)

I do, might be useful in gts


----------



## Zenou (May 7, 2007)

Alright. My FC is 2191 4119 4405, I added you. Trade me whatever. Although if you could throw a Pokemon my way that's not in Pearl (but still common in Diamond) that'd be great.


----------



## Lazybook (May 7, 2007)

Ill give you mime jr. Ill be on in 5 min


----------



## Attama (May 7, 2007)

wow, gts finally came through for me, got piplup  most of the time those crazy people are asking for legendaries


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 7, 2007)

FINALLY.  13 hours later, I finally get my Male Adamant Gible ^^


----------



## FFLN (May 7, 2007)

Zeno said:


> Doh, someone sent me a hacked Dialga over GTS. Sigh.
> 
> Anyone want a free lvl 100 Dialga?



You should've just traded it for another Dialga. I got a hacked Palkia over GTS as well, so I just looked for other Palkia and traded back and forth until I found one that I was okay with... which turned out to be a shiny Palkia with a Lustrous Orb, that also had Pokerus, at level 47.XD After that, I found another Palkia up for trade that was from the same person and had the same stuff. I was going to trade his Palkia back to him and take his newly hacked Palkia, but... someone else got to it first. He was just taking any Palkia as a trade for his shiny Palkia.



> wow, gts finally came through for me, got piplup  most of the time those crazy people are asking for legendaries



I know what you mean. I put up a Bulbasaur for a Mew a while back, but... no one took the trade.O_o I mean... it IS a Bulbasaur, and I'm just asking for a little Mew in return.


----------



## Attama (May 7, 2007)

I put up a Mantyke for it


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

Attama said:


> I put up a Mantyke for it




o.0 I used the bidoof and got a piplup the next day (english name)


----------



## Attama (May 8, 2007)

alas, i don't have that kind of luck, my luck only applies to getting a buy one get one free soda cap off mountain dew, 7 times in a row


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> FINALLY.  13 hours later, I finally get my Male Adamant Gible ^^



13 hours later?...
I have 6 Pokemon to hatch...

13 x 6 = .........


----------



## FFLN (May 8, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> 13 hours later?...
> I have 6 Pokemon to hatch...
> 
> 13 x 6 = .........



I think he forgot to add "...and X number of Gible later..."

I was going through this with Beldum. After hatching 8 of them, I stopped breeding them, even though I didn't get what I wanted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I know what you mean. I put up a Bulbasaur for a Mew a while back, but... no one took the trade.O_o I mean... it IS a Bulbasaur, and I'm just asking for a little Mew in return.



I had to give up my lvl 100 spiritomb for a Mew


----------



## Attama (May 8, 2007)

where do you get spiritomb


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> 13 hours later?...
> I have 6 Pokemon to hatch...
> 
> 13 x 6 = .........



Ya, I mentioned the number in a post back a page I believe, but the number of eggs I went through was over 100...Ya...and I even had a Female Adamant with Everstone.  I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## FFLN (May 8, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I had to give up my lvl 100 spiritomb for a Mew



Well, I had to give one of my level 1 Chimchar for a level 1 Spiritomb... female.

Oh, and that Mew is hacked too, isn't it? Or is the actual OT a Nintendo event OT?



> Ya, I mentioned the number in a post back a page I believe, but the number of eggs I went through was over 100...Ya...and I even had a Female Adamant with Everstone. I don't want to go through that again.



If we were using real-live Pokemon, I would be afraid to ask what you did with them...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> FINALLY.  13 hours later, I finally get my Male Adamant Gible ^^


24 eggs hatched and I STILL don't have my modest Rotom.


----------



## Attama (May 8, 2007)

nvm, i found out 0_o


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Well, I had to give one of my level 1 Chimchar for a level 1 Spiritomb... female.
> 
> Oh, and that Mew is hacked too, isn't it? Or is the actual OT a Nintendo event OT?



I Traded my level 1 chimchar for that lvl100 spiritomb in the first place 

And as for the mew...I have to check, but it's from the Kanto region, which is all I remember at the moment.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

Training my Brand New Sharkticon, inspired by the 1986 TransFormers Movie.  Catch TransFormers in theaters July 4th 

What's a good place to get Attack EVs?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 8, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I Traded my level 1 chimchar for that lvl100 spiritomb in the first place
> 
> And as for the mew...I have to check, but it's from the Kanto region, which is all I remember at the moment.



I got my Mew from not battling the guy underground in Pokemon Yellow, and taking 5 steps forward on some route... (You get the idea, it was a glitch, like the one from Cinnabar Island)


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

I got my Mew at the Mew Event that happend at Toys R Us on September 30th.


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai can i get your menaphy in my pokedex? Ill be on within a min


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Ya, I mentioned the number in a post back a page I believe, but the number of eggs I went through was over 100...Ya...and I even had a Female Adamant with Everstone.  I don't want to go through that again.



I've gone through the same thing on several occasions.  It sucks but when that perfect baby hatches it's awesome.  ^^


----------



## mystictrunks (May 8, 2007)

Ready to trade Kitsune? Aerodactly,Clefable,and what else?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I've gone through the same thing on several occasions.  It sucks but when that perfect baby hatches it's awesome.  ^^



Indeed ^^

@Shinji:  Sure, lemme finish this fight and I'll be at the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

Kitsune, I have a spare Blissey in my FireRed. If you want it I can migrate it and trade.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

im offering my lvl 30 mew for a palkia, my mew isnt hacked, its lvl30 from the nintendo events XD and its rash too... i hope i can get a good palkia in GTS 8(

made the biggest mistake last night, where i offered my palkia and traded while it was on offer, so i lost it Y_Y

EDIT: OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! palkia was actually there! and some1 traded it to me! and it was modest! 8OOOOO so happy! ^^


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

Traded the lv100 hacked dialga for a lv1 menaphy over gts, which seems to be real. Does anyone know where we can change the pokemons name


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

Name Rater is in Eterna City in the Building just above the gym leader sitting at the table when you first walk in.


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

All he says is that "its an impeccable name" and doesn't do anything else.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

You can't change the nicknames of traded Pokemon....even Pal Parked ones...


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

o.0

My manaphy will be foreverly known as "u r gay"


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

^ omg lmaooooooooo ahahaha XD
some of the pokes i traded from GTS were called Bob >.>
kinda annoying XD


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2007)

Shinji said:


> o.0
> 
> My manaphy will be foreverly known as "u r gay"



Just trade it on GTS for a new one.  Some Japanese person might accidentally take yours.  If not, that name is quite hilarious.

Edit:  My Lugia will forever be known as Mr.Psycho.  XD


----------



## mystictrunks (May 8, 2007)

Oi. I'm scatter brained.


----------



## Pein (May 8, 2007)

Shinji said:


> o.0
> 
> My manaphy will be foreverly known as "u r gay"



damn that's fuuny


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

oh my oO... a shiny pichu i just encountered in the pokemansion XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

Seems Shinies are pretty common this time around in these games, but I have yet to see one T_T


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

lol this was my very 1st encounter XD, maybe its cos ive been spending too much time EV training in this place lol too bad it was a pichu XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Seems Shinies are pretty common this time around in these games, but I have yet to see one T_T



Same with me, and what part of Arizona do you live in db.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Same with me, and what part of Arizona do you live in db.



I live in Mesa


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I live in Mesa



Not too far from me.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

Well, I'm tired of Pokemon for one day.  Finally got my Gible and now I'm gonna go to bed   Should have the 7th badge tomorrow.


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh my oO... a shiny pichu i just encountered in the pokemansion XD



Did you catch it?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

DB finish those colorings~no more cousin visits!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 8, 2007)

Anyone want to battle tomorrow starting around 6pm PST?

Maybe even earlier if you want, just drop a PM.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Did you catch it?



haha yeah, just threw a great ball and i got it X_D


8O palkia leveled up with +23 on sp.atk haha XD highest EV trained stat ive achieved so far 8D


> DB finish those colorings~no more cousin visits!


ok olredy XD


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

D.D or Kitsune you wanna try trading now? I think I fixed my wifi.


----------



## Homura (May 8, 2007)

Anyone have an extra TM for Shadow ball lying around? Cause I need one.


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Anyone have an extra TM for Shadow ball lying around? Cause I need one.



What would you trade for it?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Anyone have an extra TM for Shadow ball lying around? Cause I need one.



You can win one in the battle park.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What would you trade for it?



hey 8)
sorry i cant right now 8S... im in college oO... but ill try as soon as i get home ^^

any1 got TM energy ball?



> You can win one in the battle park


@dreik: how many points do u have to get to get it?
btw, whats ur palkia and mew2's stats?


----------



## Homura (May 8, 2007)

Ah I see. Thanks Dreikoo


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey 8)
> sorry i cant right now 8S... im in college oO... but ill try as soon as i get home ^^
> 
> any1 got TM energy ball?
> ...



Don't remember how many points....and my palkia isn't 100 yet and i didn't check his stats when i battled with him , at 75 he has 319 Sattack and 218 speed. My good mew2 has 420 Sattack and 354 speed.


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Anyone know when is the best time to evolve a kadabra?Level?


----------



## Pein (May 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone know when is the best time to evolve a kadabra?Level?



mid thirtys


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2007)

Actually, it doesn't matter at all. The only difference between Kadabra and Alakazam, move-wise, is that at 36 Alakazam learns Calm Mind.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2007)

i love trading on the GTS... but sadly... 9 out of 10 people asks for legendaries lvl 100 -/ . \-...

i traded a croagunk for another croagunk this morning ... only to get somebody else's code XD...

getting all the numbers on the lottery = masterball... the only legit way to get one extra... too bad it's the only thing i can do right now... on a wifi hotspot...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> getting all the numbers on the lottery = masterball... the only legit way to get one extra... too bad it's the only thing i can do right now... on a wifi hotspot...



Actually...if you saved your masterballs from the GBA games you can transfer those too. I actually got 2 extra since latias never appeared in either of my 2 saphires...atleast i got one via wifi on my pearl .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone know when is the best time to evolve a kadabra?Level?



As soon as possible.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't remember how many points....and my palkia isn't 100 yet and i didn't check his stats when i battled with him , at 75 he has 319 Sattack and 218 speed. My good mew2 has 420 Sattack and 354 speed.



ah ok, gotcha, my palkia is lvl 73 and it has 320 s.atk and 200 spd.
my mew 2 has 435 s.atk, cant remember the speed though XD
*is training palkia*

@skeets: hey dude 8)
im home ^^ wanna start trading?

lol i got loads of masterballs from GTS bout 9 oO... they just attach it to the traded poke like its nothing oO.... XDDDDD
but yeah 8D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ah ok, gotcha, my palkia is lvl 73 and it has 320 s.atk and 200 spd.
> my mew 2 has 435 s.atk, cant remember the speed though XD
> *is training palkia*



435....that's like 31 IVs and a positive nature in Sattack...how long did you try to get him or are you just that lucky? XDD

My mew2 is a 1-try capture so i belive i am very lucky but if yours is first capture too...i'm apparently not .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 435....that's like 31 IVs and a positive nature in Sattack...how long did you try to get him or are you just that lucky? XDD
> 
> My mew2 is a 1-try capture so i belive i am very lucky but if yours is first capture too...i'm apparently not .



lol i dunno ive been resetting like i always do with legendaries till i get the best stat ^^'
my dialg had 172 base s.atk and i thought that was good, but it wasnt 8(.... so i traded it on GTS X_D hopefully i get a better1. Thank god some1 traded me a palkia that has modest nature XDDDDD im so happy. hopfully i can get the 400+ mark ^^'


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i dunno ive been resetting like i always do with legendaries till i get the best stat ^^'
> my dialg had 172 base s.atk and i thought that was good, but it wasnt 8(.... so i traded it on GTS X_D hopefully i get a better1. Thank god some1 traded me a palkia that has modest nature XDDDDD im so happy. hopfully i can get the 400+ mark ^^'



Ah...so i am more lucky . My palkia was 1st try cach too...rash nature and 171 Sattack when caught if i remember correctly .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

xD the first dialga i got had 178 s.atk XDDDDD
but i discarded it cosi thought it was too low XD
turned out it was the highest... so i had to keep resetting and i never got it 8(... XDDDDD

@skeets: lets trade mate XD

GTS is so funny oO... some1 traded me a spiritomb for a ponyta. i guess theres loads of hackers in GTS (well duh XD)


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

DD you want the shadow ball?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

yeah please 8D
u wanted riolu right? with those movesets 8D


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

I don't really need him but it's o.k....
If you can get me a tododile and chikorita I can give you heart scales.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

oh, erm i have the evolve form of them i need to palpark them (need to wait 15 mins b4 palpark again 8() but yeah,ill be able to get them for u ^^


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Alright thanks,do you want the shadow ball now?we should try it now to see if my wifi is o.k.If not I'll have to check the setting through my computer then.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

ill do the trading when i manage to get the pokes ^^


----------



## 2Shea (May 8, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Ah I see. Thanks Dreikoo



Your Cynthia theme is really great, where are the pics from? :amazed

------

Anyway, if anyones looking for the starters, I have most of them. I should have all of them later today, but anyway, feel free to ask 




Dynamic Dragon said:


> ill do the trading when i manage to get the pokes ^^



Where's them trainer pics?!?! xDD jk


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Oh alright,I just checked and I'm in the pokemon league...lol
Just let me know when.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

okay xD
i need piplup x_D


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

I got one,I'll give it you with the TM.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

ok, getting the legendary birds, including ho-oh 8)
palpark time XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> DB finish those colorings~no more cousin visits!



Didn't know I was suppose to color the gym leaders 

I know what you meant Yoshi, just the wrong abbreviation


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

ok got em, skeets wanna trade now?


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Give me a sec gotta beat the pokemon champ.
So what's the trade exactly?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

oh erm i have meganium and feraligatr, for shadowball n piplup XD, i dont care wat the other poke is really 8_D

tell me wen ur ready 8)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Didn't know I was suppose to color the gym leaders
> 
> I know what you meant Yoshi, just the wrong abbreviation



bum

wanna battle anyone?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

yoshi, are u gonna use thesame pokes?
i wanna try double battle since i havent done it yet X_D


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

I'm going in now,DD.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yoshi, are u gonna use thesame pokes?
> i wanna try double battle since i havent done it yet X_D



I'll use a decent double team I have
no legends,k ?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

no legends ofcourse XD hmm... i dont have any decent ones but ill give it a go ^^', btw,i have a new FC 8)
btw, how many? just 2 pokes? i only have a pair for the double so far 8(

skeets, still go probs?


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Try now,it should work.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

K registered you~
when should I go on wifi?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone know when is the best time to evolve a kadabra?Level?



Lv 40 because that is when it learns Psychic.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

@skeets, ok, be there in a minute
EDIT: im waiting 8)

@yoshi: jus a sec, let me try if skeets is wifi is working, remember just two pokes ok? 1 match ^^'


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Be there in a sec,if it doesn't work than it's my DS that's acting up...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

ok, *waiting.....*
oO ddnt work again 8O


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

haha finally it worked XD, it needed to be u hosting it XD


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

I know,how stupid is that! Argh!!!!!!!
I'll have about 10 heart scales by tonight so just hit me up when you want them.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

yoshi, be there in a bit,just need to deposit some pokes 8)


----------



## Draffut (May 8, 2007)

Unforutantly, I dont really have time to read through the last 370+ pages of this thread, but I was looking for a quick synopys/rating of these games.  I am going to be taking a long plane flight soon (About 2 days) and am goign to need somethign to pass the time.  Anyone up for the task.  I have only played Red/Blue/Yellow and then the two that came after those. (which were which were alot of fun, but became repetitive way to fast...)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

Wait, did you say just 2 pokemon?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Wait, did you say just 2 pokemon?



yeah just 2 8_D tis all i have 8(
or do u need to have 3?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

shoot! i forgot to give em items ><
and i used me wrong metagross X______________D oh god XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

You bum Rogie...-_-
Destiny Bond doesn't work like that you know....<<


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

yoshi, one more,i completely screwed this XD no items, wrong metagross, wrong moves XD


> You bum Rogie...-_-
> Destiny Bond doesn't work like that you know....<<


wat do u mean? lol XDDD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

I already anticipate what you're gonna do. Skill Swap to levitate Metagross, Explode with it, then Gengar lives.

So to counter that I'll pick a Damp Pokemon and ruin your explosion.

o_x

edit: besides, I'll be busy for the next 20 mins

Why not the next match, let's use 6 Pokemon and do a double battle...not just two..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

i dont have any other double yet XDDDDD


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2007)

Damn I have to catch Regiice and Steel on my emerald so i can pal them ova and catch gigas : /...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

yoshi, do a normal battle later, im gonna do some GTS 8)


----------



## Samurai G (May 8, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I got diamon can someone help me out plz ,I just beat the pokemon league ,caught all 3 lake pokemon and dialga ,and I need help I'm at the battle tower and dont know what too do next ,i also need help finding  Hm 5 too de-fog things,and some other help with the game ,and can someone tell me how wi fi works also thanks you.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2007)

Rain said:


> I just saw this thread and I got diamon can someone help me out plz ,I just beat the pokemon league ,caught all 3 lake pokemon and dialga ,and I need help I'm at the battle tower and dont know what too do next ,i also need help finding  Hm 5 too de-fog things,and some other help with the game ,and can someone tell me how wi fi works also thanks you.



if u have 150 dex go to sandgem town talk to rowan ok...  defog u can find in the marsh safari zone first guy in the zone talk to him he givves u defog hm u have to pay then his at the starting area ok.....

OOOOOOO do any of u have any shiny pkmn? my friend caught a shiny ponyta its like white silverish with blue flames !!!


----------



## Samurai G (May 8, 2007)

no but I have a gaveler that looks like bronze cooler,


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2007)

I feel really dumb... I just killed Dialga... then I saved.

And I know that it was my only chance to get one... FRICK!

I'm really considering the option of starting over.  My highest level party member was Infernape (51) and the rest weren't even to 40 yet (except Rapidash).

Should I start over?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 8, 2007)

I can't find chimecho. Who thought a stupid little flying wotsit could be so annoying. D:


----------



## Samurai G (May 8, 2007)

why not evole one from its beining stage


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> I can't find chimecho. Who thought a stupid little flying wotsit could be so annoying. D:



Catch a Chingling -> Evolve. Not that hard.

Having said that, I haven't had my DS turned on in over a week.


----------



## NecroAngel (May 8, 2007)

excellence153 said:


> I feel really dumb... I just killed Dialga... then I saved.
> 
> And I know that it was my only chance to get one... FRICK!
> 
> ...



No. It's certainly a screw up, but it is by *no means* impossible to finish the game normally now, just more difficult. Besides, if you plan to play competitively afterwards then legendaries aren't used anyway.

Just level your other Pokemon up to be a capable level to beat the Elite Four (and you can catch some high level Pokemon in victory road, etc). You should be fine.


----------



## Samurai G (May 8, 2007)

why the hell is the safari zone full of mud ,I dont get that i can barely catch anything new


----------



## Samurai G (May 8, 2007)

wait another question how would i find the super rod for fishing


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

its in the battle tower after u defeated elite 4, its the fisherman u see after u step out the boat


----------



## Samurai G (May 8, 2007)

on fight arena right in the first town you go to dynamic


edit:can someone tell me were too find this pokemon its the only one i havent seen its number 066 pokemon ,its the pre-evoled for of drifblim


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

i think so, i dont remember the names but its where the battle tower is ^^'

the pokemon u are looking for can b found every fridays in the windmills 8)


----------



## Samurai G (May 8, 2007)

hmmm time for me to speed up time and make it friday cone early


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

@skeets: hey dude 8)
if ur planning on breeding those pokes, u mind lending me one of the eggs? i dont have those two anymore XD


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

Skeets do you have the torchic ready yet


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

@DDh,yeah no doubt.I'll start breeding in a bit I'm trying to see what moves I can give them.

@Shinjih,give me a sec,I'm getting a porygon Z from a friend...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Catch a Chingling -> Evolve. Not that hard.
> 
> Having said that, I haven't had my DS turned on in over a week.



I haven't touched either since the week started, Diamond was getting in the way of my school work so I put it up. xD I got all the pokemon I wanted and just had to train them so yeah, I'll do that on the weekends only or something.


----------



## Homura (May 8, 2007)

I've been EV training alot lately and it seems that most of my pokes that I train all end up with a value of 399 in one stat that I chose to EV train with. Is that the stat cap for all normal pokemon? Cause I can't seem to get it to 400 >.<


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2007)

Rain said:


> hmmm time for me to speed up time and make it friday cone early



  lol i did that last night too and put the date back to normal and it was weird they showed me my journal entries lol but it worked 
Edit: can someone give me a gible  female plssss ill trade something from emerald or leafgreen for it.



excellence153 said:


> I'm really considering the option of starting over.  My highest level party member was Infernape (51) and the rest weren't even to 40 yet (except Rapidash).
> 
> Should I start over?



Why have infernape and Rapidash.........................
take out rapidash......thats a waste your gonna get raped in competive play


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2007)

NecroAngel said:


> No. It's certainly a screw up, but it is by *no means* impossible to finish the game normally now, just more difficult. Besides, if you plan to play competitively afterwards then legendaries aren't used anyway.
> 
> Just level your other Pokemon up to be a capable level to beat the Elite Four (and you can catch some high level Pokemon in victory road, etc). You should be fine.



What I was thinking about doing is trading my current party away to my friend for some quick catches of his.  Then I could just start a new game, catch six Pokemon (and keep my starter one, heheheh  ) then trade those to him for my other game's party.

Sure, I'd have to battle through all the gym leaders again, but I really am fine with that.  It'll be a breeze.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2007)

^ thats a good idea...plus ur first six pokemon will be boosted exp! O_o


----------



## vervex (May 8, 2007)

Hey, I've got a problem with my Kadabra O_o; It just evolved (from Abra to Kadabra) but it doesn't seem to want to listen to me. It doesn't want to attack. I have Pokemon Pearl and I exchanged it with a character in a town. It's level 16. Anyone had this problem or knows what I did that was wrong ?

Thanks !


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2007)

oh god.. i hate when the wild Onix use DragonPiss... lol...

just one more level on this pokemon and i'll give my second try on the E4... wish me luck...

@vervex: it sounds like his level surpassed yours... but it's supossed you can control anything under 20 with out a badge ...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

> @DDh,yeah no doubt.I'll start breeding in a bit I'm trying to see what moves I can give them.


great great ^^ cheers matey 8)


> I've been EV training alot lately and it seems that most of my pokes that I train all end up with a value of 399 in one stat that I chose to EV train with. Is that the stat cap for all normal pokemon? Cause I can't seem to get it to 400 >.<


not all pokemon gets 400+ stats, it depends really, what pokemon are u talking about?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

vervex said:


> Hey, I've got a problem with my Kadabra O_o; It just evolved (from Abra to Kadabra) but it doesn't seem to want to listen to me. It doesn't want to attack. I have Pokemon Pearl and I exchanged it with a character in a town. It's level 16. Anyone had this problem or knows what I did that was wrong ?
> 
> Thanks !



How many badges do you have?


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I've been EV training alot lately and it seems that most of my pokes that I train all end up with a value of 399 in one stat that I chose to EV train with. Is that the stat cap for all normal pokemon? Cause I can't seem to get it to 400 >.<


It depends on the pokemon in question. IV's, Nature and pokemon-breed all make for different caps. Like a lvl 100 Blissey having a potential 716 HP.


vervex said:


> Hey, I've got a problem with my Kadabra O_o; It just evolved (from Abra to Kadabra) but it doesn't seem to want to listen to me. It doesn't want to attack. I have Pokemon Pearl and I exchanged it with a character in a town. It's level 16. Anyone had this problem or knows what I did that was wrong ?



Traded Pokemon don't listen as well as pokemon you caught yourself. If you don't have the badge, they just do what they want.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 8, 2007)

excellence153 said:


> What I was thinking about doing is trading my current party away to my friend for some quick catches of his.  Then I could just start a new game, catch six Pokemon (and keep my starter one, heheheh  ) then trade those to him for my other game's party.
> 
> Sure, I'd have to battle through all the gym leaders again, but I really am fine with that.  It'll be a breeze.



If you got alot of other legendaries from your previous games you could prolly find a dialga over the GTS though. I got pearl so that means i can't get dialga in my game , only palkia , but i already got a lvl 100 1 and i traded my second one (lvl 51 ) for a manaphi and i got both dialgas from the GTS so if you can handle a few trades right you won't have to restart or anything.


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> ^ thats a good idea...plus ur first six pokemon will be boosted exp! O_o



The only thing I'm worried about is my Pokemon not obeying me.

It's certainly going to be interesting.


----------



## vervex (May 8, 2007)

@Shala and Ninja - Well I have a badge... :| I need two maybe ? Oh well... Thanks anyway  The problem is that it won't listen AT ALL XD


----------



## Tone (May 8, 2007)

anybody have exeggcute they can give me? It's driving me crazy looking for one in the safari zone and I need him to complete my team before I start mucking about with EVs and such :S


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

Where is the best place to EV train for Special Attack.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 8, 2007)

Anyone want to battle today?

I'm pretty much free all day unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

i could battle 8)
im still in progress in making my 'team' but ill use what i have for now 8)



Ninja Prinny said:


> Where is the best place to EV train for Special Attack.


pokemansion, got loads of roselias


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2007)

im barely in progress of making my team still.

i have a Q..,.

if i want my pkm to have good speed, when should i give it carbos? what lv?

im ev training too so....^


----------



## Nico (May 8, 2007)

*Never *give Mediations  when EV training.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2007)

why?^^^....


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Anyone know where to catch Gible?
Or willing to trade one?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

because those power ups only give u 10 out of the possible 32, it stops automatically at 10


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone know where to catch Gible?
> Or willing to trade one?



ive got loads of gible! im still breeding cos i dunno which 1 to use yet XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2007)

Nico said:


> *Never *give Mediations  when EV training.



WRONG...

Each vitamin gives you 10 ep's... if you have money and want to EV train faster buy ten of the vitamin you need... that will be 100 ep's used and you'll only need to fight to get the rest of points...

@Skeets: you've seen the entrance to the wayward cavern?... the one that needs flash...

don't use the "visible" entrance...

CHECK UNDER THE BRIDGE FOR ANOTHER ENTRANCE...


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> WRONG...
> 
> Each vitamin gives you 10 ep's... if you have money and want to EV train faster buy ten of the vitamin you need... that will be 100 ep's used and you'll only need to fight to get the rest of points...
> 
> ...



i give carbos to my pkm at lv 1 but i see the same stat still though...`


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> WRONG...
> 
> Each vitamin gives you 10 ep's... if you have money and want to EV train faster buy ten of the vitamin you need... that will be 100 ep's used and you'll only need to fight to get the rest of points...
> 
> ...


Thanks.

And that's exactly what I do before I start EV training....



"Shion" said:


> i give carbos to my pkm at lv 1 but i see the same stat still though...`



Level it up.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

lol i have 3 dialgas oO... all from GTS X____D
hmmm need lustrous orb 8)


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2007)

thanks guys for the help.

you guys are truely pokemon masters.

ok, so i give the 10 carbos to the pkm right.. to raise speed, WHERE and which pkm should i battle against to accomplish this?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

pokemon mansion, packed with speed ev pokes, pikachu, staravia and pichus
enjoy EV training XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2007)

Fight Zubat in the first cave. Zubat give 1 SPD EV.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Fight Zubat in the first cave. Zubat give 1 SPD EV.



the cave that connects jubilife to floaroma?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 8, 2007)

8D 4 dialgas XDDDD and 2 palkias 8O


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> the cave that connects jubilife to floaroma?



if you want to raise speed without taking risks you can easily fight the guy with the magikarp team lol...


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> if you want to raise speed without taking risks you can easily fight the guy with the magikarp team lol...



are golbats in victory road ok too?


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2007)

Okay... if any of you remember my post from a few hours ago (about me trading my party away, then starting a new game and getting my party back from my friend), I have a question.

Since I won't have any gym badges, the party from my other game won't obey me at all, correct?  Like... if I want them to use an attack, it'll just say something like, "Onix disobeyed"?


----------



## Nico (May 8, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> WRONG...
> 
> Each vitamin gives you 10 ep's... if you have money and want to EV train faster buy ten of the vitamin you need... that will be 100 ep's used and you'll only need to fight to get the rest of points...



I should have added more to my post. But you are right.

*drags Bruce to a cave and robs his game*


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8D 4 dialgas XDDDD and 2 palkias 8O



 What have you been trading for them?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> are golbats in victory road ok too?




yeah... they give 2 points...

but you know... you don't have to fight high levels... you can easily pwn lots of small pokemon and then when you level you can see the jumps on stats (i've seen even a +12) XD... i like it lol...


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Damn I have to catch Regiice and Steel on my emerald so i can pal them ova and catch gigas : /...



LOL Done i caught them ice took like 36 ultra ballz while steel took merely 6 im so lucky lawl 
I feel like a akatsuki member hunting rare beast lawl.... 

Gonna pal park the regi trio tmmrw ...
Next is RegiGigas 

Edit: equip macho brace while ev training a pkmn u gain dbl. evs also if the one fighting holds a macho and then u have a leecher with exp. share they gain those evs too.... Macho brace lowers speed though not that it matters.... good place for attack and speed evs is the snow area in diamond and pearl  snover and machoke are attack while sneasal and medicham are speed ^^


----------



## Masaki (May 8, 2007)

Bah, I still have no idea how to find the friend code.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

I made over 30 Aerodactyls and none of them are Adamant.... 

I am in dire need of an Adamant natured Ditto right now..since I got all my calm Pokemon done with, now the adamant ones still need to be bred..


----------



## mystictrunks (May 8, 2007)

What's the max for stats like speed,attack and such. I can't remember and all the pokemon sites I know of won't load.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 8, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Bah, I still have no idea how to find the friend code.



Go to WTS in Jubilfe,talk to all the nurses one will give you your pal pad and friend code.


----------



## Masaki (May 8, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Go to WTS in Jubilfe,talk to all the nurses one will give you your pal pad and friend code.



Will do once I'm done with the road of victory.


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I made over 30 Aerodactyls and none of them are Adamant....
> 
> I am in dire need of an Adamant natured Ditto right now..since I got all my calm Pokemon done with, now the adamant ones still need to be bred..


Now you know how I felt when I was trying to get a Modest Feebas...


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2007)

Does anyone have an extra Dialga that they wouldn't mind trading?

And I'm not talking about clones... although I'm told that cloning is only possible on the Japanese versions.

But that's not important... I would just really like a Dialga, because I missed my chance to catch it because I'm an idiot.  And I know it's not that important to have it, but I always loved the "Gotta catch 'em all" concept, and I really wanna... well, catch 'em all.

But instead of catching 'em all... I'd be catching some and obtaining others.


----------



## Nico (May 8, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I made over 30 Aerodactyls and none of them are Adamant....
> 
> I am in dire need of an Adamant natured Ditto right now..since I got all my calm Pokemon done with, now the adamant ones still need to be bred..



Do you have a Jolly Aerodactyl?


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

Anyone here have an electrobooster?

@skeet are you ready now? o.o


----------



## Biscuits (May 8, 2007)

Well not now,I'm doing something.
I'll Pm you later when I I'm done.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (May 8, 2007)

Guys, where do I find Thunder Stones?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

Nico said:


> Do you have a Jolly Aerodactyl?



I do and I might actually use it instead since I can't get any adamant ones...

BTW,
I need someone to give me a tutorial on EV training and what each EV point from a Pokemon does to a Pokemon's stats, and how many stats you can get per level-up, and how many max EV points you can get for a Pokemon in one stat.


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2007)

What would you trade me if I told you I had an Adamant Areodactyl?


----------



## FFLN (May 8, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Unforutantly, I dont really have time to read through the last 370+ pages of this thread, but I was looking for a quick synopys/rating of these games.  I am going to be taking a long plane flight soon (About 2 days) and am goign to need somethign to pass the time.  Anyone up for the task.  I have only played Red/Blue/Yellow and then the two that came after those. (which were which were alot of fun, but became repetitive way to fast...)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It's fun. You should get it. You can probably get a more thorough synopsis or review from a gaming site though.

If you want the in-depth info about EVs, check Serebii.


----------



## Masaki (May 8, 2007)

I still can't find the place for Friend Code 

Where in the GTS is it? 

Edit: Got it


----------



## FFLN (May 8, 2007)

Go to the bottom of a Pokemon Center, not the GTS.



> Guys, where do I find Thunder Stones?



You can dig for Thunder Stones.


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I still can't find the place for Friend Code
> 
> Where in the GTS is it?



It's not in the GTS area.  Go to any pokemon center and go downstairs.


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

Anyone want a quick battle?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

Kitsune, I have everything. I'll meet you in the trade room.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> What would you trade me if I told you I had an Adamant Areodactyl?



If it's female, then we're talking, if it's male, then I sadly don't want it 

@ Shinji let's battle!~


----------



## Lazybook (May 8, 2007)

alright give me like 10 min


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> If it's female, then we're talking, if it's male, then I sadly don't want it



It is female, but I need it.  Once she's done breeding I may be able to pass it your way.  At a price.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 8, 2007)

you guys can battle each other?

how?

omg i want diamond!!


----------



## Twilit (May 8, 2007)

ALRIGHT!!! Got my DS today, and Diamond. Damn, is it ever addictive. (Puplip was adorable...before he evolved)


I was wondering, what do I have to do to hook up my Wi-Fi? Do I just have to be near a wireless internet modem thingy? Or do I have to install some stuff?


Also, is it true that Diamond can only battle against Pearl version, and Vise-Versa?


----------



## 2Shea (May 8, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> you guys can battle each other?
> 
> how?
> 
> omg i want diamond!!



Diamond and Pearl allow you to battle and trade online with anyone in the world, as long as you exchange friend codes  



_*_ said:


> ALRIGHT!!! Got my DS today, and Diamond. Damn, is it ever addictive. (Puplip was adorable...before he evolved)
> 
> 
> I was wondering, what do I have to do to hook up my Wi-Fi? Do I just have to be near a wireless internet modem thingy? Or do I have to install some stuff?
> ...



You need a wireless router, or someone that lives near you that has one. Or you can purchase the Nintendo WiFi USB connector.

And no, Diamond and Pearl can battle w/ any game Diamond v Diamond, Pearl v Pearl, Diamond v Pearl etc. Whoever told you that is stupid.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2007)

Anyone have a Male Skitty?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2007)

i did it guys... i beat the E4... i got my revenge...


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (May 8, 2007)

does anyone want a level 100 deoxys speed vcersion from japan?

i want shinies. =o pm me.


----------



## pancake (May 8, 2007)

Hm, since there's wireless internet here, perphaps I could try register for a FC....


----------



## huxter (May 8, 2007)

any 1 up 4 battle??


----------



## .EJ (May 8, 2007)

I'm getting Pearl, yay me!!


----------



## pancake (May 8, 2007)

Hm, I only have four pokemons to find left in the PokeDex, if possible, which pokemons are they?

If somebody could tell me.

They are numbers: 046, 065, 114, and 115


----------



## Susano'o (May 8, 2007)

can anyone name some cheap bitter food for my riolu it says it eats bitter food so i want to make it happy


----------



## FFLN (May 8, 2007)

Make Poffin out of bitter berries.


----------



## pancake (May 8, 2007)

Uhhh. Yeah, how do I register for a FC?  lol

Edit: And ummmm...  Idon't get this, I check my friend roster, I have my mom and I see that her character is dressed like a cowgirl, how the heck do I make my character look different? o.O


----------



## FFLN (May 8, 2007)

Your mom plays Pokemon? That's cool. Anyway, if you want to change the appearance of your person, just go to the Pokecenter in Oreburgh and talk to a guy in there.

To get a FC, go to the bottom of a Pokecenter.


----------



## SkankyWonders (May 8, 2007)

I just caught a Palkia!


----------



## Masaki (May 8, 2007)

Hm, as of right now, in preparations for the Elite 4, I want to replace Infernape's Rock Smash, Quagsire's Waterfall, and Staraptor's Defog for somethings.  Any suggestions?


----------



## pancake (May 8, 2007)

The guy with  blue hair?

I still don't get it, so if you look at your trainer card your character looks different than the normal? or no?


----------



## Homura (May 8, 2007)

Anyone have a spare Electro or Magma booster?


----------



## azuken (May 8, 2007)

I want the national dex!!


----------



## NecroAngel (May 8, 2007)

=^.^= said:


> Hm, I only have four pokemons to find left in the PokeDex, if possible, which pokemons are they?
> 
> If somebody could tell me.
> 
> They are numbers: 046, 065, 114, and 115



46: Wormadam  
65: Drifloon
114: Unknown
115: Riolu


----------



## pancake (May 8, 2007)

NecroAngel said:


> 46: Wormadam
> 65: Drifloon
> 114: Unknown
> 115: Riolu



Thanks ! 

I'm sure it will help a lot =D


----------



## Masaki (May 8, 2007)

NecroAngel said:


> 46: Wormadam
> 65: Drifloon
> 114: Unknown
> 115: Riolu



It's Unown.


----------



## pancake (May 8, 2007)

Bleh, Please somebody answeR:

I go to the pokemon center in orebrugh, talk to the blue haired guy and I chose "Beauty", does that change the apperance of my  character? Cause I keep looking at the trainer card and nothing.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (May 8, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Go to the bottom of a Pokemon Center, not the GTS.
> 
> 
> 
> You can dig for Thunder Stones.



Could you tell me where and how? I'll give reps.

Sorry, I'm just kinda lost lol ?\(?_o)/?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 8, 2007)

=^.^= said:


> Bleh, Please somebody answeR:
> 
> I go to the pokemon center in orebrugh, talk to the blue haired guy and I chose "Beauty", does that change the apperance of my  character? Cause I keep looking at the trainer card and nothing.



Doesn't change your character for the entire game.  It is only for the Union Room or for the people in your Pal Pad to see.  If you look at the people you connected in your Pal Pad, you will see they have different sprites.


----------



## pancake (May 8, 2007)

Shoot, I have to go in 5 mins T_T -waits for an answer -


@dragonbattousai ;  Thank you so much XD -reps-


----------



## huxter (May 8, 2007)

yes it does change it but only on the pal pad you wont see it in your trainer card


----------



## FFLN (May 8, 2007)

?\(?_o)/? said:


> Could you tell me where and how? I'll give reps.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just kinda lost lol ?\(?_o)/?



Use the Explorer Kit. It should be in your Main Item list or something like that.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 8, 2007)

I have a Q; does breeding Pokemon (via Daycare center) result in overall better stats?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I have a Q; does breeding Pokemon (via Daycare center) result in overall better stats?



Opposite. They don't get any EVs added when they level up.

BTW, could you go on MSN?


----------



## Masaki (May 8, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Opposite. They don't get any EVs added when they level up.
> 
> BTW, could you go on MSN?



The question was whether or not the IV of baby Pokemon are higher or not.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 8, 2007)

Masaki said:


> The question was whether or not the IV of baby Pokemon are higher or not.



Well what other way of breeding them is there, if not the daycare?


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I have a Q; does breeding Pokemon (via Daycare center) result in overall better stats?



It does. Bred Pokemon tend to have higher IVs than wild Pokemon, on average. I think you can raise that if you use parent Pokemon that have been EV trained too.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2007)

So I have an EV training question.

What am I supposed to be keeping track of? - the EV points I get per Pokemon I defeat?

Also, here's my predicament. I have a lv 1 Pokemon that I want to EV train for HP. It has Pokerus and holds the EXP Share. I go into battle with it first, then switch out to another Pokemon to beat up a Shellos. Shellos gives me 1 EV for HP, but with Pokerus it gives me 2. But as soon as the first Shellos dies, my lv. 1 Pokemon goes up 4 levels. So do I still need to keep track of the 2 points of HP I got from that Shellos? Or are they wasted since it evolved without getting 4 HP Evs to make its HP go up +1 when it evolves?


----------



## Susano'o (May 9, 2007)

*sigh* my wireless router is dead.... so i need to get a new one... dont even have my FC yet but i got my trainer card yay


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> So I have an EV training question.
> 
> What am I supposed to be keeping track of? - the EV points I get per Pokemon I defeat?
> 
> Also, here's my predicament. I have a lv 1 Pokemon that I want to EV train for HP. It has Pokerus and holds the EXP Share. I go into battle with it first, then switch out to another Pokemon to beat up a Shellos. Shellos gives me 1 EV for HP, but with Pokerus it gives me 2. But as soon as the first Shellos dies, my lv. 1 Pokemon goes up 4 levels. So do I still need to keep track of the 2 points of HP I got from that Shellos? Or are they wasted since it evolved without getting 4 HP Evs to make its HP go up +1 when it evolves?



Yeah, I guess you could keep track of it like that. I usually just battle Pokemon of one EV value until I feel that I've got enough of those points. Then I'll go on to the next stat I'm trying to train it for.

Those EV points aren't wasted if you level up. They're still saved. So it doesn't matter how much you level up because the EV points will still accumulate for that stat.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Yeah. It's close to a 25% chance that they won't follow your orders. That's the percentage that I noticed anyway. I got tired of my traded Pokemon doing nothing, so I just stopped using traded Pokemon until I got all of the badges.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, I guess you could keep track of it like that. I usually just battle Pokemon of one EV value until I feel that I've got enough of those points. Then I'll go on to the next stat I'm trying to train it for.
> 
> Those EV points aren't wasted if you level up. They're still saved. So it doesn't matter how much you level up because the EV points will still accumulate for that stat.



Are you sure they are saved? So then if I wanna max out my Pokemon's HP EVs, I need to get a total of 252 points? Even if I don't see any increase in HP that much?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I have a Q; does breeding Pokemon (via Daycare center) result in overall better stats?



Oh man, I can so answer this question since I've been frantically breeding my team for weeks now. This is what I have noticed. When you breed pokemon, the baby will get 2 IV values from it's mother and 2 IV values from it's father and 2 random IV values. The two IV values it gets from each parents are also chosen at random and varies with each offspring. For example, one child might get HP and Spd IVs from it's mother, Atk and Sp. Atk IVs from its father, and Def. and Sp Def. randomly. But then it's sibling may get Atk and Spd from it's Mother, Def and Sp. Atk from it's father, and HP and Sp. Def randomly. You can't influence the random value of course, but you can make sure the father and mother have as many good IV stats as possible and make sure they compliment each other. For example, if the mother has a bad HP IV, then make sure the father has a good HP IV. Hopefully, random combo will work out in the end. But chances are, you'll have to go through 20 or more (I had to go through 40 something for certain Pokemons) or so eggs and some back breeding (if you get a child that has better IVs than it parents, you use that one as a breeder) to get the perfect pokemon. Also, hatch eggs in batch using a pokemon with Flame Body or Magma Armor ability, which hatch the eggs in half the time.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Are you sure they are saved? So then if I wanna max out my Pokemon's HP EVs, I need to get a total of 252 points? Even if I don't see any increase in HP that much?



Yep. They're all saved and they all add up. That's why you need to be careful with some random Pokemon encounters, since those EV points won't go to the stat that you want an increase in.

Third gym? Hmm... you can get that info from the townsfolk there.

^Whoa. That's alot of work. Trade me some of those babies. Well... depending on what Pokemon it was.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know any viable or good Electrivire counters?

Battled this one guy and he absorbed my Tbolt and continued to sweep my team right after, because I just noticed that I had a HUGE weakness to Electrivire if he gets upped in speed.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Does anyone know any viable or good Electrivire counters?
> 
> Battled this one guy and he absorbed my Tbolt and continued to sweep my team right after, because I just noticed that I had a HUGE weakness to Electrivire if he gets upped in speed.



You need a Ground type. Try Swampert. Not sure if Garchomp would work, probably.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

^I was thinking that, but a lot of Electrivires comes with HP Grass.

Which is how Donphan dropped instantly.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^I was thinking that, but a lot of Electrivires comes with HP Grass.
> 
> Which is how Donphan dropped instantly.



What about Garchomp(Dragon/Ground)? Dragon as the second type has no weakness against grass. Garchomp Speed and Atk is good-great.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> What about Garchomp(Dragon/Ground)? Dragon as the second type has no weakness against grass. Garchomp Speed and Atk is good-great.



They also usually come equipped with Ice Punch, lol.

I plan to drop TTar and pickup Electrivire, didn't know how beastly he was till now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> They also usually come equipped with Ice Punch, lol.
> 
> I plan to drop TTar and pickup Electrivire, didn't know how beastly he was till now.



His speed is not as fast as Garchomp btw. So if you hit him with an Earthquake first, it would be game over.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Pikachu with Iron Tail will pwn Electivire.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

oO...pikachu has shite attk oO... how can it pwn?

anyway. ne1 wanna battle? i only hve 30 mins


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

I'm joking...-_-;;


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

lol for some reason i never get sarcasme in forums XDDDD
sorry ahah XD


----------



## Naruto_Uzumakisan (May 9, 2007)

i plan to get the games i hav gotten all up to date


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oO...pikachu has shite attk oO... how can it pwn?
> 
> anyway. ne1 wanna battle? i only hve 30 mins



I'm down for some battles. I'll be waiting in the lobby.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

ok cool, ill only use erm 3 pokes since i dont have enuf time 8)
got college in a bit

anyway ill be waiting in the wifi room 8)

btw,no LGs


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Anyone for a quick 3 on 3 battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

@Duy: i said 3 on three >.>..........................


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

^Sorry about that.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

i switched mine off 8_D... u had 6 ><


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2007)

Finish those drawings in class DD! ><


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

omg >< ubers X_D
let me guess u had life orb >.>
i shudve had some ubers ><


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

GG Dynamic Dragon. What ubers, lol, all of my guys were normal Pokemon and yea TTar had Life Orb. I was surprise it outran your Zam after one Dragon Dance.

I'll play you Mecha Wolf or anyone for that matter?
Also please tell me how many Pokemon you want to fight with, sorry about that DD.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GG Dynamic Dragon.
> 
> I'll play you Mecha Wolf or anyone for that matter?
> Also please tell me how many Pokemon you want to fight with, sorry about that DD.



I'll play ya. But no LG and Ubers. 3 on 3.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GG Dynamic Dragon. What ubers, lol, all of my guys were normal Pokemon and yea TTar had Life Orb. I was surprise it outran your Zam after one Dragon Dance.
> 
> I'll play you Mecha Wolf or anyone for that matter?
> Also please tell me how many Pokemon you want to fight with, sorry about that DD.



lol yes they were ubers XD meaning stats close to LGs. i just wanted to test my glade, i couldve used  some ubers too but im not too fond of em, im like the only who doesnt use my tyranitar... and the other dragons oO...... oh well next time XD, just use normal pokes 8__D cos im trying to see how good my psychic team is X_D

next time im gonna breed some dragons 8_D to go with my tyranitar XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'll play ya. But no LG and Ubers. 3 on 3.



What's your FC?

@ DD: I'm sure Salamence and TTar ain't ubers.

The Pokemon that are listed as ubers and banned are Mewtwo, Raquaza, Deoxys, Lugia, Ho-Oh, Latios etc. TTar however is as normal as any other Pokemon. It's stats are no where up par with the ubers and such, I'm pretty sure anything with decent ATK can OHKO my TTar with one Earthquake. Your Zam and Espeon dropped so easily is because I got off one Dragon Dance + super effective Crunch + STAB bonus damage + Life Orb's bonus damage + Espeon and Zam has shit for DEF. The only normal pokemon that has stats like that is Slaking, but he has that trait that only allows him to attack once per turn which is why he is allowed in normal play.

Above all else the legendaries like Articuno, Suicune, Zapdos etc. are not as great as you think they are. A minority of that batch can compete, but the others are very poor. Also they aren't banned in the meta games as well.

Edit: Suicine is a beast, but that's your fault you let it Calm Mind. Which is why I love Starmie, teehee.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> What's your FC?



It's in my sig. Do you need to know my char name?


----------



## Homura (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^I was thinking that, but a lot of Electrivires comes with HP Grass.
> 
> Which is how Donphan dropped instantly.



What's HP Grass by the way? If it's an attack then I wasn't aware that Electivires could learn Grass-type attacks. At least not at all the pokemon sites I've checked thus far.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> What's HP Grass by the way? If it's an attack then I wasn't aware that Electivires could learn Grass-type attacks. At least not at all the pokemon sites I've checked thus far.



Hidden Power, it just turns out that this particular Electivires Hidden Power is grass type.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

No. He can put down whatever name he wants for you. I just use forum names or I'll shorten it in some way.

Shouldn't your Psychic team be able to take on ubers, even if you're not using ubers?

Hidden Power is sort of iffy with me. If I can actually manipulate the IV to give me a type that I want for HP, then I would use it, but since the closest thing to that, in-game, would be breeding, I don't really bother with it. It's also not very good if you have a Pokemon with low IVs, since HP won't be at its max potential of 70 power. I think I managed to get a Pikachu with HP Ice at either 50 or 70 power though...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy, you there man?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> No. He can put down whatever name he wants for you. I just use forum names or I'll shorten it in some way.
> 
> Shouldn't your Psychic team be able to take on ubers, even if you're not using ubers?



I don't have a psychic team. I'm just barely building teams right now and this first one don't even have a psychic pokemon in it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

lol not really X_D my psychic are made of normalpokes X_D

ubers are diff from LGs, it means they have close stats to LGs,
TT has high base def and s.def let alone a powerfull atk. same with salamence, garchomp and so on, the only 1 i have is a dragonite, and it only has a good stat for atk oO... the rest are bad


btw, uber classification are always in every generation. theyre usually a three level evolving pokemon, and usually the three pokemon that are displayed right before the LGs, these are dragonite, TT, metagross, and now, Garchomp. these pokes have base stats of up to 100-150+ for each stat oO...even just defensive stats ^^'


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon, wanna battle 3 on 3? Duy is taking forever.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

lol sorry i cant im heading out X_D maybe later


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol not really X_D my psychic are made of normalpokes X_D
> 
> ubers are diff from LGs, it means they have close stats to LGs,
> TT has high base def and s.def let alone a powerfull atk. same with salamence, garchomp and so on, the only 1 i have is a dragonite, and it only has a good stat for atk oO... the rest are bad



You've gotta be shitting me, the rest of Dragonite's stats bad?

HP: 91
Att: 134
Def: 95
Spd: 80
Sp. Att: 100
Sp. Def: 100


----------



## Homura (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hidden Power, it just turns out that this particular Electivires Hidden Power is grass type.



Well isn't that awfully convenient for them.

Does anyone have a spare Electrobooster they're willing to trade for?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Damn. Duy, you there?


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I don't have a psychic team. I'm just barely building teams right now and this first one don't even have a psychic pokemon in it.



The Psychic team thing was directed at Dynamic Dragon.

If ubers are close to Legendaries, stat-wise, then they aren't very different.

I guess by "Psychic-team" you meant that they all have the move Psychic?

I haven't begun training any actual teams yet. I'm just taking the game somewhat slowly now that I've beaten the Elite 4. I was going to just send over my EV trained Pokemon from Ruby, but... after taking a look at their natures and then remembering that I had trained them for the R/S generation, some of them might not translate well into the D/P generation. For example, I had EV trained my Crawdaunt in both Attack and Special Attack... while now I could take those Sp.Attk EVs and spread them over to some defense.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone have Lileep or Shieldon or an Armaldo


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> You've gotta be shitting me, the rest of Dragonite's stats bad?
> 
> HP: 91
> Att: 134
> ...



i meant that for my DG oO... lol X_____D


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i meant that for my DG oO... lol X_____D



Speak English, man.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> The Psychic team thing was directed at Dynamic Dragon.
> 
> If ubers are close to Legendaries, stat-wise, then they aren't very different.
> 
> ...



haha na, just some shitty psychic pokes i could round up XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Does anyone have Lileep or Shieldon



I got female Shieldon, want one?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Speak English, man.



lol, i said i was talking about my dragonite X____D not all dragonites oO....


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Does anyone have Lileep or Shieldon



I have like 50 of those after today...........want one?
If you have an adamant ditto...., i'd love you forever
or just tell me what you have to offer


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Anyone else up for 3 on 3?


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Well isn't that awfully convenient for them.
> 
> Does anyone have a spare Electrobooster they're willing to trade for?



I have an Electivirizer... I don't know why they called it that, but I have one still. I got it off of an Elekid. I only have one right now though. I'll tell you if I get two though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, i said i was talking about my dragonite X____D not all dragonites oO....



Even so, your Dragonite should not have bad stats when you compare them to the base-stats, unless you're a complete failure when it comes to breeding and training competition-bred pokemon.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

@Mecha Wolf: Lv50's No LG 3 on 3  

FYI: I do want the Shieldon, anything you're looking for.

@Yoshitsune: I don't think I have one.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> @Mecha Wolf: Lv50's No LG 3 on 3
> 
> FYI: I do want the Shieldon, anything you're looking for.
> 
> @Yoshitsune: I don't think I have one.



Ok, let's battle. We'll discuss trade 2morrow if you can cause I gotta jet soon.

EDIT: I'm online.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

na its not that bad, i wiped out yoshi's team just using it. but it has a pretty bad speed for dragons. 8P and it also has 100 base defensive stats... so.... yeah... 8(


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

Man, did I play that one wrong!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Man, did I play that one wrong!



Don't feel so bad. Those guys were bred for IV and personality. Too bad you didn't get to see my Garchomp in action. Do you have a seadra or horsea(sp?) you want to trade for the shielddon now?

EDIT: It's getting late. Give me a PM 2morrow if you have a seadra or horsea you want to trade.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Don't feel so bad. Those guys were bread for IV and personality. Too bad you didn't get to see my Garchomp in action. Do you have a seadra or seaking you want to trade for the shielddon now?



I have a modest Horsea that I can move. Where I went wrong was not using Rain Dance before using rest with Kingdra.


----------



## Kitsune (May 9, 2007)

I'll confess I've been getting pwned right and left (not in-game that is), however I plan to improve quickly.  I hope to battle more of you as soon as I raise a few more non-bugs.

I've been playing around with GTS and berries, I need to get busy on breeding.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I have a modest Horsea that I can move. Where I went wrong was not using Rain Dance before using rest with Kingdra.



Ok, lets do it now. QUick.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

I'm not going to battle until I've at least replaced the HMs on my Pokemon team with something more competitive. Although Fly has gotten much better by getting a 20 point boost. Rock Climb's also not that bad.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I'm not going to battle until I've at least replaced the HMs on my Pokemon team with something more competitive. Although Fly has gotten much better by getting a 20 point boost. Rock Climb's also not that bad.



The thing about Rock Climb is that it's a Normal attack and can't get STAB unless you're using Snorlax or something. Though I'm not sure it can learn Rock Climb.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> The thing about Rock Climb is that it's a Normal attack and can't get STAB unless you're using Snorlax or something. Though I'm not it can learn Rock Climb.



Well, I say that it's not that bad because it also includes a 20% chance of confusion. If it didn't have that, it would just be a slightly more powerful Strength.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I'm not going to battle until I've at least replaced the HMs on my Pokemon team with something more competitive. Although Fly has gotten much better by getting a 20 point boost. Rock Climb's also not that bad.



I loved fly since red...i still remember my pidgeotto owning those multiple gost trainers in lavender town tower with it . And now it's actually usefull too.....but rock climb sucks imo (too low accuracy)...strength is better. 

The best HM overall though has to be waterfall...80 power 100 accuracy , physical (gyarados's wet dream) and can flinch the target. Surf is better than it for 1 on 1 but since it hits your own poke too in double battles unless it's partner is a water absorbing poke it loses much of it's worth...although not bad by any strech of the imagination .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

I've been considering the idea of training a Honchkrow and I need to see if it's a good idea.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I loved fly since red...i still remember my pidgeotto owning those multiple gost trainers in lavender town tower with it . And now it's actually usefull too.....but rock climb sucks imo (too low accuracy)...strength is better.
> 
> The best HM overall though has to be waterfall...80 power 100 accuracy , physical (gyarados's wet dream) and can flinch the target. Surf is better than it for 1 on 1 but since it hits your own poke too in double battles unless it's partner is a water absorbing poke it loses much of it's worth...although not bad by any strech of the imagination .



Yeah, Fly was good, but with the introduction of Protect and Detect... it sort of lost some of its usefulness.XD Also, when it was only 10 points stronger than Aerial Ace, it just wasn't really worth it.

Waterfall is pretty good now. Before, it was just a weak Surf.

Honchcrow should be fine. It's pretty strong overall.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

^Shoot I'm sorry Mecha Wolf, I seriously didn't even notice your FC in the sig. Yoda was using Jedi mind tricks and shit on me. I'll still play you if you want to. I only use the Pokemon I have in my sig, so tell me ahead of times what you would not fight, because you think they're broken for some reason.

As for Dynamic Dragon I don't want to start a flame war or anything, but I hope you get your facts straight in the future about what an uber, legendary, and top tier pokemon are.

Basically, all Ubers are unbreedable. But that doesn't mean all the unbreedable ones are Ubers like Suicune, Zapdos, etc. The top tiers are just top tiered beasts.

Cause if you're gonna ban or think that Salamence and TTar are broken. Ban these guys as well, because according to Smogon and high level meta game players, these are the OU (overused) of Diamond and Pearl:

Tyranitar
Gyarados
Infernape
Azelf
Rhyperior
Electivire
Heracross
Salamence
Togekiss
Gengar
Garchomp
Raikou
Lucario
Rampardos
Tauros
Starmie
Weavile
Dugtrio
Alakazam
PorygonZ
Medicham
Staraptor
Slowbro
Jolteon
Aerodactyl
Snorlax
Zapdos
Blissey
Suicune
Sceptile
Slaking
Ninjask
Metagross
Celebi
Jirachi
Manaphy


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, Fly was good, but with the introduction of Protect and Detect... it sort of lost some of its usefulness.XD Also, when it was only 10 points stronger than Aerial Ace, it just wasn't really worth it.
> 
> Waterfall is pretty good now. Before, it was just a weak Surf.
> 
> Honchcrow should be fine. It's pretty strong overall.



Not many pokemon use protect and detect though...and fly combined with leftovers and toxic is a killer combo .

And yeah waterfall was pointless before D/P .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, Fly was good, but with the introduction of Protect and Detect... it sort of lost some of its usefulness.XD Also, when it was only 10 points stronger than Aerial Ace, it just wasn't really worth it.
> 
> Waterfall is pretty good now. Before, it was just a weak Surf.
> 
> Honchcrow should be fine. It's pretty strong overall.



What I'm concerned about is it's speed. It's base speed stat lowers when Murkrow evolves.

Edit: I'm also concerned abot it's moveset.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Shoot I'm sorry Mecha Wolf, I seriously didn't even notice your FC in the sig. Yoda was using Jedi mind tricks and shit on me. I'll still play you if you want to. I only use the Pokemon I have in my sig, so tell me ahead of times what you would not fight, because you think they're broken for some reason.
> 
> As for Dynamic Dragon I don't want to start a flame war or anything, but I hope you get your facts straight in the future about what an uber, legendary, and top tier pokemon are.
> 
> ...







oh right, gotcha, but zapdos-dogs considered as ubers? i dunno really, theyre more like LG oO.... 

i only call them ubers because theyre basically, non LG, but theres alwas 1 in every generation.

dragonite=TT=metagross=garchomp <-- always a patern in every genration

these are then followed by 3 LG pokes (the ubers if u want)

zap/molt/arti = entei/sui/rai = latios/latias = aze/uxie/mesp 

then followed by the main LGs

Mew2 = ho-oh/lugia = grou/kyogre = palk/dialga

theeeeeeen theres the 'regular stat' LGs.

mew = celebi = (deoxys cant count really oO) = that new grass poke/manaphy


maybe the OU pokes are really OU, like vertually every1 uses them >.> no place for regular pokes Y_Y


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

^No I read what I said and I guess it sounded like I meant the dogs and birds are ubers, but they aren't. Ubers are Pokemons that are extremely hard to defeat using regular Pokemons, even the OUs have a lot of trouble fighting them. Out of all of the legendaries, onlu Suicune, Raikou, Manaphy, Azelf, Uxie, and Zapdos are honorably mentioned. All of which can be easily brought down like a normal Pokemon granted you have the counters.

The OUs are just there, everyone has access to them just like any other Pokemon but their uses are placed higher than the others because well, they're better than the UUs. It's just tiering and you either find a way to fight against them or you join them and figure out why they are so good. Any other reason like whining and moaning when CSmence just wrecked your team with Draco Meteor is an act of a pitiful scrub. Ain't no ones fault but yourself for not being prepared with an adequate counter.

I have no idea how it all strayed to this but to set the record straight...
TTar and Salamence aren't Uber Pokemons. When Gamefreak start giving them stats on par with Mewtwo, Rayquaza and such that then I'll say they're uber. As for now TTar and Salamence will just be known as one of the big 4 sweepers of DP not like they weren't top end sweepers before, ^_~. Also no more TTar for me, gonna hop on the bandwagon and check out Electivire; covering 13/17 types with one Pokemon is too beastly.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

i have them but i dont use them simply because theyre too powerful, im not moaning about the fact that i lost, i ddnt really care if i lost cos i knw my pokes werent suited, but yeah. its kinda boring that every1 just uses/rely on them for quick wins, and theres no variety what so ever, not a single1 has used pokes other than the OUs, maybe kitsune, ill get her a go, apparently shes been beaten quite a few times because she doesnt use them, so fair enough for me 8).

but yeah, they really are overused. i bet no1 would even win if they used regular pokes. thats y kitsune was always pwn X_D (kitsune i feel ur pain! XD lets have a battle, i never played a bug trainer b4 XD)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i have them but i dont use them simply because theyre too powerful, im not moaning about the fact that i lost, i ddnt really care if i lost cos i knw my pokes werent suited, but yeah. its kinda boring that every1 just uses/rely on them for quick wins, and theres no variety what so ever, not a single1 has used pokes other than the OUs, maybe kitsune, ill get her a go, apparently shes been beaten quite a few times because she doesnt use them, so fair enough for me 8).
> 
> but yeah, they really are overused. i bet no1 would even win if they used regular pokes. thats y kitsune was always pwn X_D (kitsune i feel ur pain! XD lets have a battle, i never played a bug trainer b4 XD)



Well...one time i used weaker pokes you had your latios with soul dew (which i took out with my gimpy lvl 49 non evd snorlax btw ) and your alakazam and your metagross so you're not innocent either (and i had told you before that mach we both shouldn't use pokes with more than 320 in any stat because you said you wanted to test your "Weak pokemon" team...). People should discuss those matters beforehand so that both know what level of pokes they should be using.


----------



## Countach (May 9, 2007)

DD are you almost done with those pics


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Question that I asked yesterday: ()
Should I change:
Infernape's Rock Smash for Shadow Claw?
Starvia's Defog for Brave Bird?
And Quagsire's Waterfall for... something?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Question that I asked yesterday: ()
> Should I change:
> Infernape's Rock Smash for Shadow Claw?
> Starvia's Defog for Brave Bird?
> And Quagsire's Waterfall for... something?



Maybe , depends on his other moves.

Yes.

Define "something" , depends on his other moves.


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Maybe , depends on his other moves.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Define "something" , depends on his other moves.



Infernape: Close Combat, Flame Wheel (soon to be replaced by the Phys Fire attack with recoil), and Rock Climb (Should I replace this?)

Staraptor: Double Team, Fly, Close Combat

Quagsire: Surf, Strength (Replace?), Earthquake


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2007)

First of all, use HM slaves for every HM but Surf.


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> First of all, use HM slaves for every HM but Surf.



Nevah 

- I needed my main party to get through Victory Road.
- What if I run into a cracked rock by surprise? (before Fly)  It'd be helpful to have them
- Fly is freakin needed

I only use them after E4.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Infernape: Close Combat, Flame Wheel (soon to be replaced by the Phys Fire attack with recoil), and Rock Climb (Should I replace this?)
> 
> Staraptor: Double Team, Fly, Close Combat
> 
> Quagsire: Surf, Strength (Replace?), Earthquake



Replace it with a special attack since he has good Sattack stat too. I'd vote for either overheat or focus blast.

Yes , like i said replace it with brave bird.



Is quagsire a Hm slave? If it is leave it as is , if he's not try for something like  this : quake waterfall yawn amnessia.

edit: sorry i took so long to reply i was making lunch  .


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Replace it with a special attack since he has good Sattack stat too. I'd vote for either overheat or focus blast.



Well, I have a fighting and fire attack already.  My policy is type variety.



> Yes , like i said replace it with brave bird.



Shall do.



> Is quagsire a Hm slave? If it is leave it as is , if he's not try for something like  this : quake waterfall yawn amnessia.
> 
> edit: sorry i took so long to reply i was making lunch  .



He ended up being an HM Slave, but he's still a main party member (Water Absorb = Godwin).  I like the sound of Earthquake and Amnesia, but I'm really not one to use Waterfall or get rid of Surf.  Strength is disposable if I need to get rid of it.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Well, I have a fighting and fire attack already.  My policy is type variety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...you have 2 fighting attacks and 1 sucks so it would be better to replace it with a good fire or fighting one so that you have 2 attacks that are both good. Also there is not only type variety but stat variety...better use a special fighting attack on a golem with his crappy Sdef than close combat which is physical and prolly won't 1hko him with his godly defence.

And quagsire has higher attack than special attack and waterfall is physical so it'll do more dmg than surf weather you're "one to use it" or not.


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...you have 2 fighting attacks and 1 sucks so it would be better to replace it with a good fire or fighting one so that you have 2 attacks that are both good. Also there is not only type variety but stat variety...better use a special fighting attack on a golem with his crappy Sdef than close combat which is physical and prolly won't 1hko him with his godly defence.
> 
> And quagsire has higher attack than special attack and waterfall is physical so it'll do more dmg than surf weather you're "one to use it" or not.



This is true...  I guess I could stand a Focus Blast.  Should I replace Rock Climb for Shadow Claw?

Well, the problem is that I need to use him to get around...  Then again, I can just use Waterfall for E4 and then switch to Surf after I win.


----------



## NecroAngel (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo how long would you say it takes you to raise a team from scratch of fully EV/IV trained Pokemon ready to play competitively? (lets say level 50 since that's all that's necessary)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

NecroAngel said:


> Dreikoo how long would you say it takes you to raise a team from scratch of fully EV/IV trained Pokemon ready to play competitively? (lets say level 50 since that's all that's necessary)



Depends how long you can play each day and if you do breeding for specific natures and IVs. Also EVing for some stats can be harder than others....i for example EVd a few pokemon for speed and sattack yesterday but only managed 1 for attack today because there are fewer places with the right pokemon and the right level to do it.

If you go serious about it i'd say maximum a week.


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2007)

IVs,what's that?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Skeets said:


> IVs,what's that?



IndividualValues


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2007)

Oh,yeah silly me.You can manipulate them?I thought they were preset values?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Oh,yeah silly me.You can manipulate them?I thought they were preset values?



Well...you can't alter em but you can breed till your pokmon happens to have max IVs in the stat you want.


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2007)

What would be the max IV for a level 1 pokemon?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What would be the max IV for a level 1 pokemon?



Depends on the base stat of the pokemon. There are many sites that have IV calculators just use that.


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2007)

I just evolved my feebas at level 2...
And even then I still can't get the scarf...wtf.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...one time i used weaker pokes you had your latios with soul dew (which i took out with my gimpy lvl 49 non evd snorlax btw ) and your alakazam and your metagross so you're not innocent either (and i had told you before that mach we both shouldn't use pokes with more than 320 in any stat because you said you wanted to test your "Weak pokemon" team...). People should discuss those matters beforehand so that both know what level of pokes they should be using.



well i did give u a warning before hand so its not my fault 8P.

kazam can just die 1 cross slash or any physical atk, also i had it with elemental punches so it was bad 8P since the punches were physical. metagross i always had. its prolly the only1 i use X_D thats an OU

hmmm im running out of poke to palpark, 8___D.....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> well i did give u a warning before hand so its not my fault 8P.
> 
> kazam can just die 1 cross slash or any physical atk, also i had it with elemental punches so it was bad 8P since the punches were physical. metagross i always had. its prolly the only1 i use X_D thats an OU



You said latios...not soul dew latios . And most pokes can be 1hkod by 1 attack of a strong attacker but that doesn't make em weak. Also Gallede is on par with most of em so that was 5/6 of your team with stats of Ttat salamence and the sort....yeah not "weak new pokes"  like you led me to believe  .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

have u seen how bad the other stats of gallade is oO... 1 hit from any physical sweeper and he's dead oO and his atk isnt that great either, i just use him cos i like his range of atks oO. lol latios always holds soul dew X_D

at the mean time, im breeding gibles 83 let me try and make an OU team to see how annoying it is


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> have u seen how bad the other stats of gallade is oO... 1 hit from any physical sweeper and he's dead oO and his atk isnt that great either, i just use him cos i like his range of atks oO. lol latios always holds soul dew X_D



Well sweepers only need attack...i bet your alakazam is not that tough either but he's a strong poke too. Dragonite has great attack but any ice attack will 1hko him easilly. There is no unbeatable poke so just because a poke can die easilly it doesn't meat it's weak (otherwise any fast ice moves using poke would be god seeing as it can own dragonite salamence and garchomb)...it just means you need to know how to use it. And i don't even know how one gets soul dew unless it's like a small chance of him holding it when you cach him so i wouldn't concider a latios carrying it mandatory or anything .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

soul dew has always been obtainable, i only have one, i think u get it from the place where they rest, not when they run around the grasses. but in emerald u have a chance to get the two, so, its where the other is. 8)

dragonite ofcourse will die fromone ice atk, since it covers both its weakness. with kazam its thesame, any physical atk and hes dead straight away.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 9, 2007)

hey.. i've been thinking about something...

Pursuit works wonders on switching out pokemon...

so... can i do a Whirlwind/roar with one of my pokemon on a double battle and pursuit with the other for massive damage?...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

hmmm anyone with the atk ice shard could prolly kill most of the dragons X_D as long as it has high s.atk, equipped with ice booster and has a stab 8D

im tempted to train my glaceon XD

weavile's better XD


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey.. i've been thinking about something...
> 
> Pursuit works wonders on switching out pokemon...
> 
> so... can i do a Whirlwind/roar with one of my pokemon on a double battle and pursuit with the other for massive damage?...



Try it and tell us if it works.

I got my Soul Dew from catching Latias from Southern Island.

Ice Shard is a physical attack, I believe.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Shoot I'm sorry Mecha Wolf, I seriously didn't even notice your FC in the sig. Yoda was using Jedi mind tricks and shit on me. I'll still play you if you want to. I only use the Pokemon I have in my sig, so tell me ahead of times what you would not fight, because you think they're broken for some reason.



We'll set up a match later on. 



Dynamic Dragon said:


> dragonite=TT=metagross=garchomp <-- always a patern in every genration



So DD, you don't use these in your team? Cause I think they're pretty standard.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> So DD, you don't use these in your team? Cause I think they're pretty standard.


yeah i think their really good pokes, i mean i have them all trained to lvl 100, but i dont use em often cos theyre 'easy win' pokes, so i try out the new pokes 8)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Try it and tell us if it works.
> 
> I got my Soul Dew from catching Latias from Southern Island.
> 
> Ice Shard is a physical attack, I believe.



yeah! thats the place, southern island! where the other gender lati@s is.
yeah thats y i edited the post to 'weavile' xD


----------



## 2Shea (May 9, 2007)

Just for the record, my team will only contain at most 2 OU's. None of which would be the usual TTar, Smance etc. lol

All it takes is having a counter for these way way over used pokes, and knowing how to use them properly lol.


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey.. i've been thinking about something...
> 
> Pursuit works wonders on switching out pokemon...
> 
> so... can i do a Whirlwind/roar with one of my pokemon on a double battle and pursuit with the other for massive damage?...



Won't work.  Whirlwind and roar always go last.  So, there's always the chance that the Pokemon could flinch/paralyze/damage by confusion.  Therefore, what would happen if Pursuit is supposed to strike during an attack that now didn't happen?  Same goes for U-Turn and Baton Pass.

Pursuit only will strike a Pokemon when it's guaranteed that it will switch, which is only by normal switching.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

wheres the place to make pofins again?
ive never made 1 b4 X_D


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2007)

Next to the mart where you get Eevee.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

ah gotcha, cheers


----------



## excellence153 (May 9, 2007)

Um... I asked this yesterday, but didn't get a response.

Does anyone have an extra Dialga that they wouldn't mind trading for a lvl 40 Rapidash?  It's my highest level Pokemon after Infernape (which I don't wanna trade).

I don't expect to get a response this time, and if I don't then I'm going to start a new game with a bunch of disobedient Pokemon... and the thought of that doesn't sit easy with me.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

excellence153 said:


> Um... I asked this yesterday, but didn't get a response.
> 
> Does anyone have an extra Dialga that they wouldn't mind trading for a lvl 40 Rapidash?  It's my highest level Pokemon after Infernape (which I don't wanna trade).
> 
> I don't expect to get a response this time, and if I don't then I'm going to start a new game with a bunch of disobedient Pokemon... and the thought of that doesn't sit easy with me.



I replied to you but you seemed to not have noticed it or something of that nature (cause you didn't reply to my reply lol)...i'll retrace my reply and paste it here .

"If you got alot of other legendaries from your previous games you could prolly find a dialga over the GTS though. I got pearl so that means i can't get dialga in my game , only palkia , but i already got a lvl 100 1 and i traded my second one (lvl 51 ) for a manaphi and i got both dialgas from the GTS so if you can handle a few trades right you won't have to restart or anything."


----------



## Biscuits (May 9, 2007)

Even if some one had an extra one they wouldn't trade it for a rapidash....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Even if some one had an extra one they wouldn't trade it for a rapidash....



Also that...yeah i was trying to be nice and didn't mention the naivety of the rapidash for dialga trade hopes .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Anyone up for a quick 3 on 3?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

ossu 8) heres

DREIKOO 8DDDD
enjoyz
​


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 9, 2007)

Like the colours DD :3

Rawr, I'm near enough to the pokemon league, highest pokemon is on 61, so I'll have to train 'em for a while. 
I fear Cyn's dragon. :[


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone up for a quick 3 on 3?



i dont mind 8)


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Also that...yeah i was trying to be nice and didn't mention the naivety of the rapidash for dialga trade hopes .



lol i hate those ppl trading crappy shit 4 dialga or palkia


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i dont mind 8)



Ok, let's do it. No LG of course.

EDIT: Standing By.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ossu 8) heres
> 
> DREIKOO 8DDDD
> enjoyz
> ​



Wow...you outdid yourself . And i didn't notice the little goatee from the black n white version . 




> lol i hate those ppl trading crappy shit 4 dialga or palkia



I suppose playing a MMORPG has raised my noobness tolerance a bit.  (or a whole lot actually XD )


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

haha glad u like it 8)
btw, centerize ur pic 8D and add 'water gym leader' in blue like the other guys have 8)

@mecha: is it me or u? ill try to invite u this time.


----------



## Countach (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ossu 8) heres
> 
> DREIKOO 8DDDD
> enjoyz
> ​



i cant wait for mine



the wait is killing me:amazed


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha glad u like it 8)
> btw, centerize ur pic 8D and add 'water gym leader' in blue like the other guys have 8)
> 
> @mecha: is it me or u? ill try to invite u this time.



Yeah, you invite this time.


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

thank god for migrate so i can send all meh poekmon from greenlear and firered too my diamond ,but it sucks I can only deo 6 a day


----------



## Dreikoo (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha glad u like it 8)
> btw, centerize ur pic 8D and add 'water gym leader' in blue like the other guys have 8)
> 
> @mecha: is it me or u? ill try to invite u this time.



I'm not sure what u mean with centerise...i see it in the middle...and i haven't seen how the others have it so i'll check it and write it like them .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

WTF is going on!?


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

were do I get a cool pic like that


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Y_Y u had a garchomp, u cudv warned me Y_Y, i have yet to raise one of those XD
good game! 8D

wanna try a double battle? just 2 pokes?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> Y_Y u had a garchomp, u cudv warned me Y_Y
> good game! 8D



Sorry about that. I thought about saying something, but then I was like, he'll get a water type then so I wanted to suprise you. And that Garchomp was for desperation only because he's on Outrage, which means win in 3 rounds or get confuse to death. That first pokemon of yours is pretty good. Is that a shiny Blaziken?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Sorry about that. I thought about saying something, but then I was like, he'll get a water type then so I wanted to suprise you. And that Garchomp was for desperation only because he's on Outrage, which means win in 3 rounds or get confuse to death. That first pokemon of yours is pretty good.



Y_Y u had a garchomp, u cudv warned me Y_Y, i have yet to raise one of those XD
good game! 8D

*wanna try a double battle? just 2 pokes*?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> Y_Y u had a garchomp, u cudv warned me Y_Y, i have yet to raise one of those XD
> good game! 8D
> 
> *wanna try a double battle? just 2 pokes*?



OK. I'll use my Charizard and Garchomp.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

X_D oh dear XDDD ok, im using erm gengar and metagross


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

isnt it hard too raise garchomp too a  high lvl


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

crap lol ur garchomp is too quick XD
good game again X___D



> isnt it hard too raise garchomp too a high lvl


im soon to find out, since im still training my gible 8)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 9, 2007)

Dreikoo's drawing looks very flourescent......lmao
water for sure

_can't wait


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

LMAO! Explosion?! I need to remember that move.


Dynamic Dragon said:


> crap lol ur garchomp is too quick XD
> good game again X___D
> 
> 
> im soon to find out, since im still training my gible 8)



He's Jolly personality too (+Speed, - Sp. Atk). With 30 (or 31) IV in speed and 252 EV in speed.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

lol yup X_____D, if only my gengar was fast enuf XD
wats ur garchomp's speed?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol yup X_____D, if only my gengar was fast enuf XD
> wats ur garchomp's speed?



He's 228 speed at lvl 70. He's Jolly personality too (+Speed, - Sp. Atk). With 30 (or 31) IV in speed and 252 EV in speed.

EDIT: I said "he" but it should be a "she".


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

ddnt u check his speed when we were battling? cos u see the final round up when its lvl 100, yeah that would prolly explain it, mine was only 303, so ur 1 prolly got 325+

i need to rebreed my gengar specially for a double battle, since its currently for sweeping.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ddnt u check his speed when we were battling? cos u see the final round up when its lvl 100, yeah that would prolly explain it, mine was only 303, so ur 1 prolly got 325+
> 
> i need to rebreed my gengar specially for a double battle, since its currently for sweeping.



No, I didn't get to check it in battle. But glad I bred for Jolly instead of a personality that increases Atk.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

haha very good, u got ne male gibles left?

i need one that knows outrage, cos my dragonite is a female 8(.... Y_Y


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha very good, u got ne male gibles left?
> 
> i need one that knows outrage, cos my dragonite is a female 8(.... Y_Y



I can do you one better. I can trade you a male dragonite that knows Outrage.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone have a hatched Jolly Gible.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

oh no, u said u have a female right? can u breed me an egg or something? i do have gibles but my dragonite is female so i cant really let my gible learnt outrage...8(

or a dratini,any 1? (male please)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh no, u said u have a female right? can u breed me an egg or something? i do have gibles but my dragonite is female so i cant really let my gible learnt outrage...8(
> 
> or a dratini,any 1?



I'll trade you my male dragonite that I used earlier to get Outrage. I don't need him anymore since I have a male Gible with Outrage now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

really? cool, wat for? i only need it for outrage x_D, i can give it back after if u want 8)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> really? cool, wat for? i only need it for outrage x_D, i can give it back after if u want 8)



I don't really mind, anything, we can trade back later. I think you're a pretty trustworthy person so don't sweat it. Just any crap pokemon.


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

why not use a ditto and breed a gible that knows outrage ,btw can someone help me i need too find a feeba's but I dont know exactly how too get into the area were it is


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I don't really mind, anything, we can trade back later. I think you're a pretty trustworthy person so don't sweat it. Just any crap pokemon.


ah great, be there in 10 8) im in the league ^^ X_D, just training palkia...




> why not use a ditto and breed a gible that knows outrage ,btw can someone help me i need too find a feeba's but I dont know exactly how too get into the area were it is



i was thinking the exact same thing XD, but i might aswell breed myself X_D
btw, im also training a new feebas soon, cos im such an idiot and replaced my milotic's mirror coat with something else ><..... but yeah, ull be needing alot of pamtre berries for this 8D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Rain said:


> why not use a ditto and breed a gible that knows outrage ,btw can someone help me i need too find a feeba's but I dont know exactly how too get into the area were it is



Man, I can never bring myself to sit there and try to fish for a feebas. I just use GTS. Try to breed to get a starter female or something and trade it for a female feebas.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 9, 2007)

How would you trade? you guys live close to each other or something?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Artanis said:


> How would you trade? you guys live close to each other or something?



We use WiFi.


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

do you know were i can find one in mt,conet man I wanna raise one and evole it into a milotic ,and i dont have the wi fi thing so I cant trade with anyone


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

i dont think no1 knows how to get feebas in this game yet, the mechanics are too complicated.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Rain said:


> do you know were i can find one in mt,conet man I wanna raise one and evole it into a milotic ,and i dont have the wi fi thing so I cant trade with anyone



The 4 spots on the lake (in Mt. Conet) where you can catch a feebas changes everyday. If you want to catch one, your best shot is to move around the lake systematically fishing in every spot (using Surf in the middle of the lake too) in one day. And even if it's the right spots, the chances of catching a feebas is 1/2.

EDIT: Like I said earlier, thank God for GTS and Wifi.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

lol ull be there all day X_D same with r/s/e xDDDD
*
EDIT:* mecha im in there in 1 minute 8), u wanna trade train? like we swap poke who we've EV trained already and all it needs is to get to lvl 100. u train mine, i train urs 8D no?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol ull be there all day X_D same with r/s/e xDDDD
> *
> EDIT:* mecha im in there in 1 minute 8), u wanna trade train? like we swap poke who we've EV trained already and all it needs is to get to lvl 100. u train mine, i train urs 8D no?



I rather it not be that complicated. My dragonite is just for beeding (can't remember IV but they are only average-slightly better than average) and doesn't need any training. And I really don't want to train another pokemon that I won't be using later.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I rather it not be that complicated. My dragonite is just for beeding (can't remember IV but they are only average-slightly better than average) and doesn't need any training. And I really don't want to train another pokemon that I won't be using later.



lol no no, not like that haha, say u have a poke u want to use for ur team,then u EV train it, then u have to go and level it up 8_D

so instead of leveling it up the long way, u can trade it (to me) and ill level it up to 100. and i trade u my poke for u to do thesame 8)
comprendes?

btw, im in ^^


----------



## Nico (May 9, 2007)

*Is looking for a Ad Ditto for Yoshi. x_x*


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol no no, not like that haha, say u have a poke u want to use for ur team,then u EV train it, then u have to go and level it up 8_D
> 
> so instead of leveling it up the long way, u can trade it (to me) and ill level it up to 100. and i trade u my poke for u to do thesame 8)
> comprendes?
> ...



Ah, but that's okay. I like to level up on my own.

EDIT: System is giving me a hard time again.


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> The 4 spots on the lake (in Mt. Conet) where you can catch a feebas changes everyday. If you want to catch one, your best shot is to move around the lake systematically fishing in every spot (using Surf in the middle of the lake too) in one day. And even if it's the right spots, the chances of catching a feebas is 1/2.
> 
> EDIT: Like I said earlier, thank God for GTS and Wifi.



thats the problem I dont know were in mt.conet to find that at , the for 4 spots on the lake i dont know ,I only know the parts were you enter in at like route 211,,207 and 208


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Ah, but that's okay. I like to level up on my own.
> 
> EDIT: System is giving me a hard time again.



lol ok, i find it tedious X_D specially wen im around lvl 50, then the lvling up gets slower haha, but yeah 8) when ever u need too, ill train it for u 8D

edit: cheers!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Rain said:


> thats the problem I dont know were in mt.conet to find that at , the for 4 spots on the lake i dont know ,I only know the parts were you enter in at like route 211,,207 and 208



So you're saying you don't know where the lake is?



Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol ok, i find it tedious X_D specially wen im around lvl 50, then the lvling up gets slower haha, but yeah 8) when ever u need too, ill train it for u 8D



Ok. And just PM me whenever you get done with Dragonite and we can trade back.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

yeah, once i hatch a male gible ill return it straight away ^^

*EDIT:* im ready to trade back 8D!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

I just realize there's about 5-6 users who just camp at this thread all day long...and I'm starting to become one of them.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> *EDIT:* im ready to trade back 8D!



Ok, meet you there.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

ahahaha i always see driekoo or yoshi in here XD


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

no mecha i dont know were th lake is ,are you talking about the lakes were you catch thoughs three legendary pokemon at


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

No, it's a lake in a cave. You'll see it when you go to face Team Galactic for the last time.

EDIT: What's with the damn wifi today.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

rawr >< wats happening to wifi X_D


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

Damn this thread moves fast...

@ Masaki: For Infernape I'd say go for a Mixape set. That alone could probably wipe a majority of my team; Starmie can outrun it, but I would have to probably sacrifice something to bring Starmie out safely. Try this set, Nasty Plot, Grass Knot, Close Combat, and Flare Blitz. Set up Nasty Plot and commence to sweep. Too lazy to figure out a good EV for that set, so you can figure it out or check on Smogon.

Anyone up for a battle today?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Damn this thread moves fast...
> 
> @ Masaki: For Infernape I'd say go for a Mixape set. That alone could probably wipe a majority of my team; Starmie can outrun it, but I would have to probably sacrifice something to bring Starmie out safely. Try this set, Nasty Plot, Grass Knot, Close Combat, and Flare Blitz. Set up Nasty Plot and commence to sweep. Too lazy to figure out a good EV for that set, so you can figure it out or check on Smogon.
> 
> Anyone up for a battle today?



Let's do 3 on 3 Duy, no LG or Ubers (Zapdos, etc.)

EDIT: Where did he go?


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Shadow Claw to replace my Infernape's Rock Climb: Good idea?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

DD, did you actually hatched a male Gible? Or did you just get 4 eggs and are confident of the odds.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> DD, did you actually hatched a male Gible? Or did you just get 4 eggs and are confident of the odds.



haha yeah i got 3 males, 1 female. 8( too bad they were modest and rash XDDD just like the dad XDDDDDDDD oh well one's gonna sprout at some point, thanks again ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha yeah i got 3 males, 1 female. 8( too bad they were modest and rash XDDD just like the dad XDDDDDDDD oh well one's gonna sprout at some point, thanks again ^^



Yeah, np. I got lucky and got a female Jolly in the second round of breeding. It's IV stat sucks though, so I had to slap an everstone on it and breed more to get the one I wanted.


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

FFLN: Should I replace Infernape's Rock Climb for Shadow Claw and Quagsire's Strength for Stone Edge?


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> No, it's a lake in a cave. You'll see it when you go to face Team Galactic for the last time.
> 
> EDIT: What's with the damn wifi today.



mecha can you guide me there or can you tell me if its close too were the spherepiller is were I caught dialga


----------



## Lazybook (May 9, 2007)

You guys need Feebas?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Rain said:


> mecha can you guide me there or can you tell me if its close too were the spherepiller is were I caught dialga



Ok, from Celestic town, go West to Route 211 and enter the cave to go to Mt. Coronet. Once you get into the cave, head all the way North and then West until you see stair going down. Go down. You should be in a room and if I remember correctly, there will be fog there (not sure about this). But in that room, there's a huge ass lake. That's the lake.


----------



## FFLN (May 9, 2007)

Masaki said:


> FFLN: Should I replace Infernape's Rock Climb for Shadow Claw and Quagsire's Strength for Stone Edge?



Uh... if you want to.  I can't really make that decision for you. You have to get an idea of what your Infernape is going to face and what you want it to take out and counter, and all of that other stuff.

It doesn't seem like a bad idea though. You might as well try it out.

I don't really have any suggestions for Quagsire though. If it's male, teach it to it, if it's female, don't.


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Uh... if you want to.  I can't really make that decision for you. You have to get an idea of what your Infernape is going to face and what you want it to take out and counter, and all of that other stuff.
> 
> It doesn't seem like a bad idea though. You might as well try it out.
> 
> I don't really have any suggestions for Quagsire though. If it's male, teach it to it, if it's female, don't.



It's male, so I guess I'll do it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf check your PM.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Mecha Wolf check your PM.



Ok man, let's do this.


----------



## Lazybook (May 9, 2007)

Any of you guys want to battle?

Lv 50 singles


----------



## Samurai G (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Ok, from Celestic town, go West to Route 211 and enter the cave to go to Mt. Coronet. Once you get into the cave, head all the way North and then West until you see stair going down. Go down. You should be in a room and if I remember correctly, there will be fog there (not sure about this). But in that room, there's a huge ass lake. That's the lake.



yea i see the lake under the fog thanks for the help ,one mre question which rod do I use


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Good Match, Duy. How fast is that Starmie?



Rain said:


> yea i see the lake under the fog thanks for the help ,one mre question which rod do I use



I don't think it matters.


----------



## Lazybook (May 9, 2007)

If your talking about feebas, then good rod is recommended. But im sure the other two works aswell


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

GG Mecha Wolf, would've been totally rape for me if your Weavile had Choice Band. All 3 of my guys had weakness to it's movesets both having 4x weakness, plus setting up Sandveil for your Garchomp wasn't so hot either. Got lucky on that Ice Beam, teehee.

Edit: Everyone always asks me that, lol, it has 359 SPD (Timid).

Super Edit: Shinji check your PM box.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GG Mecha Wolf, would've been totally rape for me if your Weavile had Choice Band. All 3 of my guys had weakness to it's movesets both having 4x weakness, plus setting up Sandveil for your Garchomp wasn't so hot either. Got lucky on that Ice Beam, teehee.
> 
> Edit: Everyone always asks me that, lol, it has 359 SPD (Timid).



Yeah, my Garchomp was no slowpoke so I figure that Starmie must be really fast. That Ice Beam did more damage than I had expected. But I guess that's why Garchomp is not known for defense.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

GG Shinji, sorry it lasted so long, lol. Blissey with Leftovers + Sandstorm around longest piece of text ever.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

What do you guys think of Toxic, Rest, Iron Head, and Fissure on a Bastiodon?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

1) Does anyone have a jolly Gible they can trade off

2) Should I raise a Honchkrow as a Physical or Special sweeper

3) Does anyone have a male Skitty


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

^Isn't Bastiodon Rock/Steel?

If so then he's not a good physical wall at all, since most physical sweepers sport Earthquake as their primary attack tool and that's 4x damage to Bastiodon. Fissure is too iffy, because riding on chance ain't always so good. I also don't think Toxic is a great move at all anymore since everything this generation just hits monstrously hard. So trying to stall and wait for Toxic to take full effect is not worth it, I would also assume many people have Blissey now more than before (like me) to stop major threats like CSmence, so she'll just come in and Aromatheraphy or Heal Bell. Rest goes back to my first point on Bastiodon getting raped anyways by Earthquake.

But don't listen to me, lol, I usually don't know what I'm saying.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> 1) Does anyone have a jolly Gible they can trade off
> 
> 2) Should I raise a Honchkrow as a Physical or Special sweeper
> 
> 3) Does anyone have a male Skitty



Can't help you on the Gible or the Skitty. Honchkrow is too slow in my opinion. I like my physical sweeper to be able to attack first most of the time.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Isn't Bastiodon Rock/Steel?
> 
> If so then he's not a good physical wall at all, since most physical sweepers sport Earthquake as their primary attack tool and that's 4x damage to Bastiodon. Fissure is too iffy, because riding on chance ain't always so good. I also don't think Toxic is a great move at all anymore since everything this generation just hits monstrously hard. So trying to stall and wait for Toxic to take full effect is not worth it, I would also assume many people have Blissey now more than before (like me) to stop major threats like CSmence, so she'll just come in and Aromatheraphy or Heal Bell. Rest goes back to my first point on Bastiodon getting raped anyways by Earthquake.
> 
> But don't listen to me, lol, I usually don't know what I'm saying.



Yeah, I realize the Earthquake is 4x damage, but I wonder how much that actually translate when you have a Defense of 168 based...I've yet to see Bastiodon's performance but I heard he can take 3 Surfs from similar level foe without fainting.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Can't help you on the Gible or the Skitty. Honchkrow is too slow in my opinion. I like my physical sweeper to be able to attack first most of the time.



True on the Honchkrow, besides I see it more as a Special Sweeper since it has better moves in that area despite having it's base attack stat higher than it's base S.attack


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2007)

so im EV training right.....

to raise speed, is it ok to fight golbats in victory road?
to raise attack: machoke?
to raise def: graveler?
 or am i wrong?

i need to know what to battle to raise sp. def and sp. atk.

any tips?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> so im EV training right.....
> 
> to raise speed, is it ok to fight golbats in victory road?
> to raise attack: machoke?
> ...



Yes, the ones you listed are correct, and don't forget those give out 2 EV point each. This link will list all the pokemons and what EV points they give out:

linkinparktv


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2007)

hmm.... my friend asks: where do you get the galactic key?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmm.... my friend asks: where do you get the galactic key?



It's in a room in Galatic Headquarters.


----------



## Nickwright (May 9, 2007)

Anyone got...
Houndour and a Larvitar (Any Level, preferably a good nature, but it doesn't matter all that much)


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2007)

the doors are all locked. he cant get in


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

Nickwright said:


> Anyone got...
> Houndour and a Larvitar (Any Level, preferably a good nature, but it doesn't matter all that much)



I could breed a Larvitar, so what do you have?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> the doors are all locked. he cant get in



After he visits all the three lakes and defeat their relative Galatic bosses, return to Veilstone city and go to Galatic HQ. There will be a grunt standing in front of the Satellite Dish. Talkt to him and he'll drop the Storage Key. Use the Storage Key to through the Galatic Warehouse Building (which connects to the Galatic Headquarters) and search for the Galatic Key.


----------



## "Shion" (May 9, 2007)

my friend says thanks^


----------



## Masaki (May 9, 2007)

Do I need to see Spirtomb to get the National Dex?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 9, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Do I need to see Spirtomb to get the National Dex?



Yes. But Cynthia (Elite Four Champion) has one.


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Yes. But he Elite 4 champion has it so....ya know. Could anyone give me a Spiritomb for a Giratina.


----------



## Lazybook (May 9, 2007)

i got a Darkrai :]


----------



## Nickwright (May 9, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I could breed a Larvitar, so what do you have?


That'd be great it depends on what you want really...as long as it ain't too hard to get >.> or a legendary I could give you a Torchic if you don't got one.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 9, 2007)

A male Skitty?


----------



## Lazybook (May 9, 2007)

I got a Shining Uxie, do you guys know if its any good ?


----------



## Magic (May 9, 2007)

guess who just caught Regigigas with a 47 skaraptor using endeavor and close combat unprepared with 10 ultra balls and caught the beast on the 2nd ultra ball.... 

Yup me im the luckiest trainer ever 
caught him like 30-50 mins ago real quick 


Wow how did u get a shiny legendary >.> suspcious .......
yeah you can use it if u want ivs will mostly suck though...


----------



## Sasugay (May 9, 2007)

Um...shall I list...
Mewtwo-2 Ultra Balls
Regigigas-5 Dusk Balls
Giratina-One Dusk Ball
Heatran-5 Great Balls
Rayquaza-1 Pokeball
Palkia-1 Ultra Ball
Mesprit-1 Quick Ball
Cresselia-1 Quick Ball
Shall I keep goin?


----------



## Lazybook (May 9, 2007)

Its legit and everything. no hacks.


----------



## Countach (May 9, 2007)

anybody know when nintendo is going to send out the event passes for legit event pokemon


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 9, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I got a Shining Uxie, do you guys know if its any good ?



Uxie has some very good DEF and SDEF stat, but I don't know about it's movepool. Haven't heard anything about it being a big threat right now.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 10, 2007)

I just finished my first EV trained Pokemon journey 
Took 4 hours to fully EV train it....now I need 5 more to go.......


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 10, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I just finished my first EV trained Pokemon journey
> Took 4 hours to fully EV train it....now I need 5 more to go.......



Mind my NooBish questions, but what exactly is EV? I've been wracking my brain trying to figure this out for days, now. 

Is it the stat points? Can't you just use proteins and stuff to get decent stats, or does only training work?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 10, 2007)

^Go on Gamefaqs and into the Pokemon Diamond/Pearl section. There should be a FAQ on EVs.

Anyone down for some battles?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Hey Duy, how do people usually train an Infernape for competitive play?


----------



## Attama (May 10, 2007)

Can anyone give me some advice for catching Uxie and Azelf, I just haven't had any luck catching them.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 10, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Go on Gamefaqs and into the Pokemon Diamond/Pearl section. There should be a FAQ on EVs.



I just read the guide, it's worse than Radio instructions 

So, I got a level 1 Pokemon, and I keep battling it against Entei and Raiku, when it's level 100 it'll have better stats? Will it be more beneficial to battle it against a level 1 Entei as opposed to a level 50 one?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 10, 2007)

^From what I've seen a majority of them go for a Mix Sweeper since Infernape has equally good ATK and SATK combo that with good speed. Won't outrun any Starmies or anything but I doubt anyone would want to send in Starmie to counter an Infernape like that; it's a free hit for like +50% damage.

A nice set to go with is...

Infernape @ Life Orb
EVs: 232 Spd / 58 Atk / 220 SAtk (Naive)
-Flamethrower
-Grass Rope
-Nasty Plot
-Close Combat

Set up Nasty Plot and start sweeping away.

@ Artificial Sunshine: It doesn't matter what level the Pokemon is, each Pokemon will give a certain set amount of EV if you gain experience from it. You can have a total of 510 EV throughout and a maximum of 252 EV put into one stat. Look above at the Infernape spread I just posted, if you add up the EVs it'll be 510 and you can disperse the EVs however you want. 1 stat bonus is given when 4 EV of that certain stat is acquired upon the next level up. So if you killed 4 Rattatas in which each one gives 1 EV into SPD per experience gain you will get +1 more to SPD on the next level up.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

Shinji said:


> i got a Darkrai :]



h4xed! i want a darkrai too! X____D


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 10, 2007)

I got a Darkrai <.<

My rockies are getting there


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

was it haxed too?


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2007)

Darkrai from the Japanese version?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Finally finished EV training my Gardevoir.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 10, 2007)

Doing my essay right now, but I'll be in the lobby if anyone wants to battle. Tell me in advance if I don't have your FC.


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, you can get legit Darkrai and that other grass one off the japanese version, theres a glitch that lets you go to their locations.

Sadly that glitch was fixed in the US version lol.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 10, 2007)

Spent the whole day cleaning my room T_T oh the amount of time I lost from training my Pokemon and now I got to do this homework project...

Hey Dynamic, I saw Dreikoo with his Gym Leader image, is mine done yet? 

Also noticed that when you guys were talking about seeing 3 Male Gibles hatched, I should have mentioned that you get more females than males for some reason, hence why I went through 100+ eggs looking for that Adamant Male XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Yeah, you can get legit Darkrai and that other grass one off the japanese version, theres a glitch that lets you go to their locations.
> 
> Sadly that glitch was fixed in the US version lol.


Guess they finally learned.

The Cloning-glitch was in seven games before they fixed it. XD


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

When I get home, it's time to take on the E4. 

I already know who the first guy is, so Staraptor's going to have the spotlight in that battle.


----------



## Samurai G (May 10, 2007)

hey i came across this weird pokemon called giratina in this werid cave came someone help me out i caught and i wanna get out of the cave


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Use an escape rope...


----------



## Samurai G (May 10, 2007)

i got out of the cave so i didnt need to use escape rope,can someone tell me what the dawn,dusk,ovel and shiney stone do,i want to knowwhich pokemon I use them on to evole them


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Rain said:


> i got out of the cave so i didnt need to use escape rope,can someone tell me what the dawn,dusk,ovel and shiney stone do,i want to knowwhich pokemon I use them on to evole them



Oval for chansey shiny for roserade dusk for horncrow and dawn for gellade and the gost evo of snorunt i think.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 10, 2007)

What the hell is a gellade?

Sounds wiggly. ~.o

I'm going to train my Snover, I think he'll be pretty useful against the elite 4 with his ice and grass abilities.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> What the hell is a gellade?
> 
> Sounds wiggly. ~.o
> 
> I'm going to train my Snover, I think he'll be pretty useful against the elite 4 with his ice and grass abilities.



Gellade is the new 3rd evo of ralts. It's pschic/fight and yes it does sound like gellow .


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 10, 2007)

I just saw the picture of it. It's cool but not at all wiggly or squiggly.

Now, a Swalot..    ~*3*~


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Shiny is also for Togetic.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

lol its Gallade. prolly pronounced as 'galad' since its like a french word like gardevoir. but yeah ive trained quite a few gallades now. 8D theyre pretty awsome 8)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Wonder if a Pokemon EV trained in only one stat can do well.


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Dusk also evolves Misdreavus.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

lol i doubt it. but it would be a waste if its only 1 stat 8_D


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

It's made so that the most you max out a stat when you have half of the total EV points for that stat.


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2007)

You can max out 2 stats and put one other up by 1,with some planning of course.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

lol i just realized that i still havnt captured the lake pokes oO... ahaha 'cept mesprit.

but now that i have some masterballs, i can find the perfect nature XD, but i doubt ill be using em oO


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

At the time I trained a new Gardevoir I thought I could only do one stat. All my pokes are like that! Aw fuck, I don't want to do it all over again! 

EDIT: Anyone wanna battle? 3 on 3, LV 50's, No LG,


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 10, 2007)

The worst part of this game...the snow route that leads to the 7th Gym Leader ><

This is where all my Pokemon die because of the hail, the ice types with water attacks and so forth.  I hope I get through it


----------



## Hylian (May 10, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> The worst part of this game...the snow route that leads to the 7th Gym Leader ><
> 
> This is where all my Pokemon die because of the hail, the ice types with water attacks and so forth.  I hope I get through it



i'm there too! its really hard

especially since i'm trying to train a gabite which is dragon/ground, and both of those types are weak against ice


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> The worst part of this game...the snow route that leads to the 7th Gym Leader ><
> 
> This is where all my Pokemon die because of the hail, the ice types with water attacks and so forth.  I hope I get through it



I loved that part of the game...everythign was so pretty and calm . Just use repels and fire attacks and going through it should be nothing.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> At the time I trained a new Gardevoir I thought I could only do one stat. All my pokes are like that! Aw fuck, I don't want to do it all over again!
> 
> EDIT: Anyone wanna battle? 3 on 3, LV 50's, No LG,



ill try and battle, my poke are still pre mature but o well 8) im gonna try the pokes ive been breeding ^^


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2007)

Dre can ya get me a gible pls? 
wanna have a battle level 100 clause?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dre can ya get me a gible pls?
> wanna have a battle level 100 clause?



I don't have one yet...and i suppose i could battle . Single or double? And should we use ubers or not?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

I'm in the room


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

oops ok be there XD sorry was breeding a poke X_D


----------



## chrisp (May 10, 2007)

Do you recommend it? I want it so bad!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Do you recommend it? I want it so bad!



If you're talking about the game then yes get it it owns.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

ahaha gud game! wanna do it again? with out the dragons?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

This proves it, I need to retrain a few pokes.
EDIT: Sure!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

lol i was lafing wen u were lafing that jolteon used shadowball and ddnt kill espeon XDDD


----------



## chrisp (May 10, 2007)

Shimata! I want Pokemon Pearl, but amazon.com don't ship copys to Norway!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

get it from ebay 8D all the authorized online shops wont ship to europe 8( i was gnna order from playasia

edit: i got feebas, ne1 want any?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i was lafing wen u were lafing that jolteon used shadowball and ddnt kill espeon XDDD



You criticaled my ass!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

haha XDDDD are u sure oO? there were no critical hits in that match XD

wanna try it again? without the dragons?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha XDDDD are u sure oO? there were no critical hits in that match XD
> 
> wanna try it again? without the dragons?



I'm sure and I'll try it again.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

wait, try it again with diff pokes or thesame?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wait, try it again with diff pokes or thesame?



Different pokes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

oki 8) be there XD please dont use OUs/Ubers, that dragon was the only uber i had XD

ok im in 8)


----------



## momolade (May 10, 2007)

i caught palkia with two ultra balls
and he was at full hp, no status ailments
all i had left after fighting galactic boss was my useless HM whore
it was anti-climactic


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2007)

Anyone have a Corsola to trade?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

NP, im in ^^

*edit* ahahaha that was the longest game ive had XDDDDD
great battle!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Man, that was fun.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 10, 2007)

i want diamond so bad.

i might sell my psp and my games with it to get diamond and DS


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

NP: very good annoyer set XD if u had a move that does make pokes escape(mean look, i just remembered X_D) then  it wudve been good, but i suppose fly was better ^^


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 10, 2007)

^ Go for it, it's an awesome game and if you aren't happy with your PSP and games, then the DS and Pokemon is the way to go.


----------



## Magic (May 10, 2007)

momo said:


> i caught palkia with two ultra balls
> and he was at full hp, no status ailments
> all i had left after fighting galactic boss was my useless HM whore
> it was anti-climactic



Hah caught mine with 1 pokeball 

ahghhh i cant battle right now if we did no ubers of course...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> NP: very good annoyer set XD if u had a move that does make pokes escape(mean look, i just remembered X_D) then  it wudve been good, but i suppose fly was better ^^



Figured I had to have at least one offensive move to feel better. Also I've been meaning to ask, what poffins do you feed for Beauty?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

erm i havnt tried it yet but u need try berries for beauty, im gonna try and see if pamtre berries are fine.


----------



## hikaru2227 (May 10, 2007)

whoever beats me gets a lvl 100 mewtwo


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> erm i havnt tried it yet but u need try berries for beauty, im gonna try and see if pamtre berries are fine.



1) You posted something about Feebas earlier?

2) My Skarmory probably needs work on it's moveset


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

oh right, yeah i have some feebas 8)
wat moveset does ur skarmory have?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 10, 2007)

i like my psp but the games for psp aren't good and cost too much.

anyways my friend has diamond and i wanna play with him(i also wanna play wit u guys)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh right, yeah i have some feebas 8)
> wat moveset does ur skarmory have?



1)Night Slash, Drill Peck, Fly, Steel Wing

2) I'm interested in one.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

try giving it, toxic, spike, sky attack, and whirl wind (if u want another annoyer)

wat will u offer for the feebas?


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2007)

I have a few Skarmory's with Toxic,Spikes,aerial ace,and roar.


----------



## Nico (May 10, 2007)

Are you willing to trade one Skeets?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 10, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hah caught mine with 1 pokeball



:amazed 

I wasted my Master ball on him!!


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2007)

Yeah,I'll trade one.Do you have a Corsola?


----------



## Nico (May 10, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Yeah,I'll trade one.Do you have a Corsola?



No. ;__; But I will later this week. <3 Corsola

Want a Cubone?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> try giving it, toxic, spike, sky attack, and whirl wind (if u want another annoyer)
> 
> wat will u offer for the feebas?



What do ya need?


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2007)

Not really...lol
Do you extra TMs?


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dre can ya get me a gible pls?
> wanna have a battle level 100 clause?



You need one? I trade you one for not too much


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What do ya need?



u got ne TMs? X-slash, EQ, Flash cannon, stone edge, any of those? the feebas im trading already knows mirror coat, light screen, surf and splash.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> u got ne TMs? X-slash, EQ, Flash cannon, stone edge, any of those? the feebas im trading already knows mirror coat, light screen, surf and splash.



I have all those.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

oh ok,how bout dark pulse?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh ok,how bout dark pulse?



Need that for later, X-Slash?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

do flash cannon 8)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Would you do Energy Ball?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

hmmm ok. 8_D

im in now, waiting XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 10, 2007)

Let me take the time to tell anyone online right now that despite my appearance on Wi-Fi, I'm a guy.

EDIT: Let me know if the TM i got you wasn't the one you wanted, DD


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

I have a feeling the Elite 4's a bit too strong for me...

I'm at level 48-9


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2007)

Yes^^^

Much too strong.

Anyone have extra Tm 26?

I need one... PM if you do please.


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Well, it's too late now...  I'll play until I either lose or win, didn't save or anything.

What type does the third guy have?


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2007)

3rd guy is Flint, he specializes in fire, but also has a couple steel.


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Whew, good thing you said something.  I was about to lead off with Roserade.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I have a feeling the Elite 4's a bit too strong for me...
> 
> I'm at level 48-9



Nah i beat em with a team 40-51...most of em were 46 or lower.


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

What type is number 4?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Masaki said:


> What type is number 4?



Psychic. And the hardest of em all imo.


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Psychic. And the hardest of em all imo.



...Hell no...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 10, 2007)

Hey, I finished up most of my exams, so I should be able to start taking requests again; this time including shinny Pokemon.  

They'll be at level 1 when you receive them, unless you prefer otherwise... 

Just PM me, I'll get back to you as soon as I can (most likely tonight, 8-ish)


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Hey AF I was wondering coudl your AR add shiny affect to wild pokemon? Because pokemon hacked from AR has messed up stats.

Ok guys I just got these

Shining Wobeffet
Shining Tentacool
Shining Sandshrew
Shining Whismir


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Just barely beat him...

What does the champion have?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Just barely beat him...
> 
> What does the champion have?



Mix n mach not just one type like the others...let's see if i remember all of em from beating her 200 times .

Spiritomb garchomb roserade gastrodon lukario..can't remember the last .


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 10, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Hey AF I was wondering coudl your AR add shiny affect to wild pokemon? Because pokemon hacked from AR has messed up stats.
> 
> Ok guys I just got these
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's how you get shiny Pokemon... (mess around with the Wild Pokemon odds) And the stats aren't messed up, if you train them from level 1... (rare candy Pokemon = weak)


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Mix n mach not just one type like the others...let's see if i remember all of em from beating her 200 times .
> 
> Spiritomb garchomb roserade gastrodon lukario..can't remember the last .



Just found it, Milotic.

Shit, I'm screwed.  I can't beat Garchomp.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

@dreik: milotic 8)

edit: crap, posted b4 me XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Just found it, Milotic.
> 
> Shit, I'm screwed.  I can't beat Garchomp.



You need to ice his ass...my 42 gyarados soloed him out so i bet you can too if you try


----------



## Kitsune (May 10, 2007)

Which berry maxes out Feebas' beauty the fastest?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Which berry maxes out Feebas' beauty the fastest?



Sweet ones.


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

I forgot but I remember it was a bitch to find. I have one Milotic and I ain't trading it. I'll trade a feebas though. I know where they are in my Ruby I can get as manyas I want.

Edit: Oh I thought you were talking about specific berries. Well in that case yeah sweet.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

sweet ones? i thought beauty came from bitter berries,(in r/s/e, indigo class) i have yet to try the pamtre berry since that what ive been using in r/s/e


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

I could be wrong on sweet but I'm positive that you're correct on the Indigo things. I remember specifically giving my Feebas Indigo ones.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sweet ones? i thought beauty came from bitter berries,(in r/s/e, indigo class) i have yet to try the pamtre berry since that what ive been using in r/s/e



Bitter = smart , spicy = dreiko ( cool  ) , sweet : beauty , sour : tough .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

ah ok, gotcha 8), i need to grow more pamtre berries X_D


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Anyone have a beldum or tegepi,or one of their evolutions. 


Also: Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Fuck, lost...

Lucario is too fuckin fast.


----------



## FFLN (May 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Which berry maxes out Feebas' beauty the fastest?



Cornn Berries. Relatively easy to get and they raise beauty by a relatively large amount.

Do not use berries that are mainly sweet...-_-

^I thought you had Infernape? You could've just used Close Combat or a fire attack to take out Lucario.


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone have a beldum or tegepi,or one of their evolutions.
> 
> 
> Also: Anyone want to battle?



I guess I do, I hope I don't lose. I like my perfect winning streak.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 10, 2007)

Has anyone used the Mystery Gift option yet? I don't know what's the deal but every time I try to hook up through a friend or wireless nothing happens. It just keeps looking for gifts. 

Something about settings or what, 'cause I really wanna know how this is supposed to work. Even Gold/Silver's Mystery Gift went by much faster.


----------



## Sasugay (May 10, 2007)

....I haven't used mine. I guess I should. I've never used Mystery Gift. I just liked getting it cuz it was cool.


----------



## Homura (May 10, 2007)

Anyone want my Shiny Bidoof? Lol


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Cornn Berries. Relatively easy to get and they raise beauty by a relatively large amount.
> 
> Do not use berries that are mainly sweet...-_-
> 
> ^I thought you had Infernape? You could've just used Close Combat or a fire attack to take out Lucario.



The thing is incredibly faster than me and knows Psychic.


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

I do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Masaki said:


> The thing is incredibly faster than me and knows Psychic.



You could quake it with yoru quagsire since it's type is steel/fight....i dunno if it would 1hko it tho and i doubt quagsire can take more than 1 aura sphere. Also you could try giving quick claw to your infernape.


----------



## Homura (May 10, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I do!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol what do you have in mind to trade?


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You could quake it with yoru quagsire since it's type is steel/fight....i dunno if it would 1hko it tho and i doubt quagsire can take more than 1 aura sphere. Also you could try giving quick claw to your infernape.



Well, I didn't save beforehand because I wanted to first give the E4 a test attempt.  This time I'll be bringing a few Dire Hits.

Quick Claw's been given to Quagsire.


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Lol what do you have in mind to trade?



Ill give you my Shining Uxie (its cloned through gts but you cant tell the difference)


----------



## Homura (May 10, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ill give you my Shining Uxie (its cloned through gts but you cant tell the difference)



Lol alright. Add me and I'll add you.


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Added Ill be on in a min


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Thanks alot!


----------



## Homura (May 10, 2007)

=O Oh wow A Darkrai. Nice.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 10, 2007)

how are you able to battle each other without a cord?


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Wifi is a new feature for D/P thats lets people trade/battle by sharing Friendcodes


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> how are you able to battle each other without a cord?



Wirless wifi internet.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 10, 2007)

thats what up


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 10, 2007)

oh and whats yall pokemon?i wanna know attacks too


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Anyone heres got any shiny pokemon? I will trade a legit Lv 40 Darkrai (obtained through japanese game glitch from newmoon) for it.


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Hey, I finished up most of my exams, so I should be able to start taking requests again; this time including shinny Pokemon.
> 
> They'll be at level 1 when you receive them, unless you prefer otherwise...
> 
> Just PM me, I'll get back to you as soon as I can (most likely tonight, 8-ish)



I'll assume you didn't read what was said earlier.....

Keep all the AR trading shit private, it's not wanted here.

Any pokemon obtained this way are illegal for tournament use, and our tournament leaders do not want this being a part of our community.


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Am I in the safe? o.o


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Am I in the safe? o.o



Not to use any of the shinys your obtained from her, or any other AR/Shark/Hack obtained pokemon.


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

Ok then theres no problem then.


----------



## Homura (May 10, 2007)

;D You can rest assured Shinji that my Bidoof is 100% Legit.


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2007)

Haha well I didn't suspect yours at all ^^


I don't mean to be rude about it, it is just a game, it's just hacking takes alot of the "collecting" fun out of the game in my opinion. So do it if you must, just please keep it out of here


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 10, 2007)

I just noticed something really weird. If you look at the escalator going down in the pokemon center to the basement, it goes down from left to right. But when you get off in the basement, you come right to left...wtf? Escalator can change direction halfway?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 10, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I just noticed something really weird. If you look at the escalator going down in the pokemon center to the basement, it goes down from left to right. But when you get off in the basement, you come right to left...wtf? Escalator can change direction halfway?



It could be one of those elevators that have 2 doors one on the front one on the back.


----------



## 2Shea (May 10, 2007)

Nah not an elevator, an escalator.

And I noticed that too lol. Either laziness on the developer's part, they just didn't notice it, or in poke-land they have escalators that change direction lol.


----------



## Masaki (May 10, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Nah not an elevator, an escalator.
> 
> And I noticed that too lol. Either laziness on the developer's part, they just didn't notice it, or in poke-land they have escalators that change direction lol.



Powered by TM 92, yo.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 10, 2007)

I'm trying to breed a Ditto with a Ditto, but they "like to play with other pokemon more than with each other". So I'm guessing you can't breed a Ditto with Ditto to produce more Ditto?


----------



## Lazybook (May 10, 2007)

I dont think so


----------



## Kameil (May 10, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'm trying to breed a Ditto with a Ditto, but they "like to play with other pokemon more than with each other". So I'm guessing you can't breed a Ditto with Ditto to produce more Ditto?



Uhh no........


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 10, 2007)

Ok, now I'm totally confused. I put a Ditto and a Staryu together and the guy said that they "Don't Get Along". Then I replaced the Staryu with another Staryu, both having the same nature and within 5 levels of each other and now the Ditto and the new Staryu are "Getting Along". WTF?!


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

Yay just traded my Shining Uxie for Shining Zaptos


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

I'm finally doing a complete overhaul of my team, I'm just lucky that I have three EXP. Shares.


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

Just got mew through a trade...does its stats look normal to you guys

Lv33

Hp 112
Attk 70
DF 81
Sp Attk 75
Sp Def 88
Speed 81


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 11, 2007)

Anyone still up for some battles at this time?


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Porygon-Z looks like Cynthia's vibrator.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone here know if the Ditto nature thing with the EVERSTONE works? 

Also if anyone wants Starters from any gen I will be willing to trade


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Does anyone here know if the Ditto nature thing with the EVERSTONE works?
> 
> Also if anyone wants Starters from any gen I will be willing to trade



The ditto works if it's the "female" in the relationship.  And only about half the time.

I have all the starters, from all generations.  Do you have anything from my lists?  (see sig)


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune you wanna try and trade for the Corsola again?


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Kitsune you wanna try and trade for the Corsola again?



Yeah sure, meet me in there.


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

Gracias,Kitsune!


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

Ew, Corsola. D:


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

It's Only for breeding...*shrug*


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 11, 2007)

hey wasn't there supposed to be a tournament for this? i wanna enter it if i still can


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

EV Questions

1. If I hatch a pokemon and it's at level 1 and then I give it like 10 Calciums will it get +25 on Sp. atk when I level it up? 

2. Will some of th EV points be used up if I try and level up a pokemon using exp share? Even when it's not fighting.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> EV Questions
> 
> 1. If I hatch a pokemon and it's at level 1 and then I give it like 10 Calciums will it get +25 on Sp. atk when I level it up?
> 
> 2. Will some of th EV points be used up if I try and level up a pokemon using exp share? Even when it's not fighting.



1. I have never noticed it working like that whenever I used them. It works for regular EVs, but I don't think it works like that for Vitamins, which I assume distribute it more evenly throughout the leveling.

2. If you use Exp. Share and don't fight, the pokemon still gets the EV.


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> 1. I have never noticed it working like that whenever I used them. It works for regular EVs, but I don't think it works like that for Vitamins, which I assume distribute it more evenly throughout the leveling.
> 
> 2. If you use Exp. Share and don't fight, the pokemon still gets the EV.



Does your answer for number 2 also apply towards pokemon who just remain in the party while having exp share? (never gets sent out)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> The ditto works if it's the "female" in the relationship.  And only about half the time.
> 
> I have all the starters, from all generations.  Do you have anything from my lists?  (see sig)



Hmm I have



Donphan
Dranair(well it's a dratini atm . . .)

w/ slowpokes,the mushrooms, xatu,and grumpig on my fire red. Can't pal park them til tommorow though


Treeko,and a Beldum for Donphan and a dratini?


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Hmm I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good!  I really could use a slowpoke.  What are the mushrooms?  Anyway, yeah Donphan sounds good (I have a dratini, I'm just lazy and don't wanna level it up).  I need to breed a treeko and bedlum for ya.  I'll PM you when they're ready.  It will probably be tomorrow.



Shalashaska said:


> Ew, Corsola. D:



lol you're such a butthole.  XD


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2007)

Breelom is the shroom. Eh The dratini is close to evolving. I'll just go level it up  sometime tommorrow.


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune do you have a Chikorita? I'll give you a Mantyke for it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

8D i have loads of feebas that already knows surf, mirror coat and light screen 8D


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8D i have loads of feebas that already knows surf, mirror coat and light screen 8D



Care to trade one?


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Kitsune do you have a Chikorita? I'll give you a Mantyke for it.



Yeah I do.  I'll go breed you one.  XD  (What happened to your awesome Cynthia sig?)



mystictrunks said:


> Broomish and Shroomish. Eh The dratini is close to evolving. I'll just go level it up  sometime tommorrow.



Aww that would be great.  Even if you just get it to Dragonair that's fine.  I may eventually EV a whole Dragonite (too bad it's ugly compared to the beautiful Dragonair).  As someone said, it turns into a yellow Barny at the last minute.  :S  I have a shroomish but Breloom would be fine.  I'd prefer slowpoke most of all though.


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah I do.  I'll go breed you one.  XD  (What happened to your awesome Cynthia sig?)



That's great! Just add me and I'll add you then just tell me whenever it's done. (Lol I'll put it back up sooner or later )

And just for the record are you offering any other pokemon besides your starters? Cause I have several pokemon from your list.


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> That's great! Just add me and I'll add you then just tell me whenever it's done. (Lol I'll put it back up sooner or later )
> 
> And just for the record are you offering any other pokemon besides your starters? Cause I have several pokemon from your list.



Yeah I have a lot from FireRed/Emerald/Pearl.  Also, I've been a bit GTS crazy.  What else are you looking for?


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Well the pokemon I'm looking for right now are:

Feebas
Magmar
Magby
Chimchar

Yeah that's basically it for now lol


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 11, 2007)

anyone up for a 3-3 battle lv50 only


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Well the pokemon I'm looking for right now are:
> 
> Feebas
> Magmar
> ...



I have feebas, magby, chimchar.    Anyway your chikorita is ready.


MysticTrunks your Bedlum and Teeko are ready.


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Oh alright. I'll be there in a few

Edit: Lol I didn't know you were going to brong those pokemon too. I'll comeback with the ones you want.


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Edit: Lol I didn't know you were going to brong those pokemon too. I'll comeback with the ones you want.



Haha, ok I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> lol you're such a butthole.  XD



I prefer asshat, madam!

And Corsola is just a shitty pokemon, srsly. XD


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Kitsune ^^


----------



## darksage78 (May 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm currently holding off to buy a DS lite and Pokemon until after exams, but I was just wondering which version I should get. Any input is appreciated


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

darksage78 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm currently holding off to buy a DS lite and Pokemon until after exams, but I was just wondering which version I should get. Any input is appreciated



It's really up to you since the main difference between the games is the presence of different pokemon in each version, but other than that they're basically the same.


----------



## Zubatron (May 11, 2007)

Does this new pokemon still hjave the original ones from Red and Blue?


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Just got mew through a trade...does its stats look normal to you guys
> 
> Lv33
> 
> ...



No! Mews are suppsed to have base stats of 100.....it's level 33 and it has 
112 (Too little, if ya get it at 10 which I did by now it's be 150 something probably)
70 (WAAAAY TOO SMALL!)
81 (Too small)
75 (Way too small)
88 (Too small)
81 (Too small)
Thos should all be in the hundreds. Maybe 2 hundreds. I'll take it off yer hand though. ALong with the Darkrai.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> No! Mews are suppsed to have base stats of 100.....it's level 33 and it has
> 112 (Too little, if ya get it at 10 which I did by now it's be 150 something probably)
> 70 (WAAAAY TOO SMALL!)
> 81 (Too small)
> ...



Nah that's not correct. At 33 they sound about right. The base stats of 100 are not an actuall numberical value of 100 but more of an analogy. He should try using him at a lvl 100 wifi battle and compare the stats that he'll have at 100 with the maximum of 328 for each and only then he can actually know if he has good stats.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

I got a level 10 Mew at a Nintendo Event and he had all level 100's. Well, maybe the person got it from the old Mew Glitch and then traded it to silver gold or crystal then r/s/e and then to his d/p


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I got a level 10 Mew at a Nintendo Event and he had all level 100's. Well, maybe the person got it from the old Mew Glitch and then traded it to silver gold or crystal then r/s/e and then to his d/p



Umm..you can't trade from silver, gold or crystal to ruby or any of the GBA games. Thus that mew couldn't be the one he gave you

And lvl 10 poke with 100 in stats SHOUTS hacked/altered stats. You should have figured that the first second you looked at his stats.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Twas a Nintendo event. The only one I recall where I live. And I thought there was like a Time Machine thingy so Gold and Silver could trade with Ruby and Sapphire.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> And I thought there was like a Time Machine thingy so Gold and Silver could trade with Ruby and Sapphire.



You thought wrong , there isn't any such thing. What gave you that impression?


----------



## Masaki (May 11, 2007)

I was so close yesterday...

I'll definitly be needing those Dire Hits.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I was so close yesterday...
> 
> I'll definitly be needing those Dire Hits.



How much do they increase critical? Is it like 20% or less? I never used those kind of items even since the red/blue days...i though of em as cheap XD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Care to trade one?



sure, what do u offer for it? since it knows mirror coat, im looking for rock slide/ flash cannon



> And Corsola is just a shitty pokemon, srsly. XD


i think ur missing the point, they want the corsola for its mirror caot 8)


> How much do they increase critical? Is it like 20% or less? I never used those kind of items even since the red/blue days...i though of em as cheap XD.



ahaha me neither, i never use these x-whatever potions on my pokes X____D, they barely exist to me


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahaha me neither, i never use these x-whatever potions on my pokes X____D, they barely exist to me



I used to sell em for pokeball money .


----------



## vervex (May 11, 2007)

I've got a little questions guys 
Looks like I've lost my way in the map and I can't find the 3rd gym... anyone can tell me where it is ?  Thanks !


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Does your answer for number 2 also apply towards pokemon who just remain in the party while having exp share? (never gets sent out)



Yes. 


vervex said:


> I've got a little questions guys
> Looks like I've lost my way in the map and I can't find the 3rd gym... anyone can tell me where it is ?  Thanks !



The third Gym is in Vilestone City.


----------



## vervex (May 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> The third Gym is in Vilestone City.



Really ??? You have to pass through the more advanced gyms ? Wow, I didn't know ! Thanks !!


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You thought wrong , there isn't any such thing. What gave you that impression?



Because people say it's possible all the time and people ask for Lugias and Ho-Ohs. If it's truely impssible to trade they're basically asking for a hacked pokemon because you can only get Lugia and Ho-Oh in s/g/c


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Because people say it's possible all the time and people ask for Lugias and Ho-Ohs. If it's truely impssible to trade they're basically asking for a hacked pokemon because you can only get Lugia and Ho-Oh in s/g/c



There was a Nintendo event where Lugia and Ho-oh were being given out a couple years ago.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Really? Well I sure missed out. It's not lie I'dve gone anyway. Those things are always like across the entire U.S. I only recall one Nintendo Event in Michigan. I went there. It was for a Mew in Fire Red and Leaf Green.


----------



## FFLN (May 11, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Treeko,and a Beldum for Donphan and a dratini?



Couldn't catch those level 50+ Beldum who were swarming, huh? They're a pain to actually catch.

^Not to mention that you could also get Ho-Oh and Lugia from the GC games.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

You can get Ho-Oh and Lugia on an island in RSE and Lugia is also available via an NGC game.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Because people say it's possible all the time and people ask for Lugias and Ho-Ohs. If it's truely impssible to trade they're basically asking for a hacked pokemon because you can only get Lugia and Ho-Oh in s/g/c



This is also wrong. There are gamecube games that allow you to obtain both Lugia and Ho oh aswell as a bunch of 2nd gen pokemon.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Which gc games? I have Coliseum and did everything in it and only recall getting a Ho-Oh. N Lugia. And I don't care about XD Gale of Darkness....wait a minute.....I'm a dumbass seeing as Lugia is on the fron of that....well I need a Lugia and Ho-Oh.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Which gc games? I have Coliseum and did everything in it and only recall getting a Ho-Oh. N Lugia. And I don't care about XD Gale of Darkness....wait a minute.....I'm a dumbass seeing as Lugia is on the fron of that....well I need a Lugia and Ho-Oh.



I'm not sure what you're saying...(did you get a Ho-oh from your colosseum game or do you need one?...you're sorta contradicting yourself  ) but either way colosseum is for obtaining ho-oh gale for darkness is for obtaining Lugia.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

any1 wanna trade train with me? itll be quicker getting pokes to lvl 100


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any1 wanna trade train with me? itll be quicker getting pokes to lvl 100



I don't have many pokes that don't get trade exp bonus already since i did all my breedings back in my ruby but if i get one that i wanna train i'd love to do that .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

ok cool i just have loads of new ones that i tried breeding so its quite a mission ^^' garchomp takes forever to train XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok cool i just have loads of new ones that i tried breeding so its quite a mission ^^' garchomp takes forever to train XD



Lol XD that was the main poke i had in mind while typing my last post  .


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> The ditto works if it's the "female" in the relationship.  And only about half the time.
> 
> I have all the starters, from all generations.  Do you have anything from my lists?  (see sig)



I have Gorebyss and Slowpoke. I want to breed Slowpoke first so I can have some for myself but it's no problem 

I tried getting a Modest Squirtle but I got different natures in 4 tries so I am not sure it works well


----------



## Silent Storm (May 11, 2007)

I am running a Pokerus breeding ground if anyone cares.

Also, after the day the pokerus wares off, does the pokemon still gain double evs.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Also, after the day the pokerus wares off, does the pokemon still gain double evs.



Yes , they'll have a little smilly face after the day passes..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

lol driek i think u gave him the wrong answer XDDD

it does wear off, it gets a smiley and u cant get double stats nemore, since its healthy from infection. u have to use the macho brace again.


anyway, any1 wana trade train oO????


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol driek i think u gave him the wrong answer XDDD
> 
> it does wear off, it gets a smiley and u cant get double stats nemore, since its healthy from infection. u have to use the macho brace again.
> 
> ...



No the effect of added Evs remains , the only thing that changes after the first day is that the poke is no more contagious.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

when u get the smiley u dont get double EV anymore, i tried it with my gabite cos i accidentally saved my game with it infected by the virus over night, the next day i got the smiley and when i EV trained i only get +7 on a stat instead of 13-23.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> when u get the smiley u dont get double EV anymore, i tried it with my gabite cos i accidentally saved my game with it infected by the virus over night, the next day i got the smiley and when i EV trained i only get +7 on a stat instead of 13-23.



You could have maxed it out already...after that 7 did he get another irregular boost in that stat or the regular 2-3 when he lvld up again?


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

I didn't contradict myself, I realized you could get them from gcn games. when whats his face said it. I also said that you get Ho-Oh from Coloseum because I have him in coloseum and then I said that you get Lugia from XD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

no its not maxed out i just started training it, then i left it with the virus over night, then it returned to normal, so i had to use my macho brace instead.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 11, 2007)

Macho Brace still doubles EVs. So if I fight a Diglett I get two EV for speed instead of one, right?


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

how do you get mewtwo to learn shadow force ,also i got ho-oh too and my mewtwo off of my leargreen but i dont have lugia thought or girachi or selaped (cants spell it right) .

edit: also were do i get a pic like derikoo's and the others have for my character takashi.dynamice can you tell me how to evole a sneazil into a weavile.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

Mewtwo can't learn Shadow Force.


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

fuck I wanted my mewtwo to learn that move real badly


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

Well, tough shit I guess. If it's not a TM, Move-tutor or level-learned move, most Legendaries ain't gonna learn it. Most are unbreedable for a reason.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

So uh, I want a Ho-Oh and Lugia. My Coloseum got erased. S I can't get my Ho-Oh. Not that it matters I stopped playing after I purified my Ho-Oh.


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

I wanted meh mewtwo to learn that move because its mad powerful and I used me first one time when fighting giratina


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> no its not maxed out i just started training it, then i left it with the virus over night, then it returned to normal, so i had to use my macho brace instead.



Actally macho brace and pokerus both can work together. You don't have to only use 1 or the other. And if you have both you get x4 the EVs .

edit: Isn't shadow force giratina's signature move?  Moves like aeroblast sacred fire roar of time etc are only usable by the specific legend that can learn em and no other pokes are able to use em. (thus they're named signature moves  ) Also shadow force in physical not special so even if mew2 could use it why would you want him to? Shadow ball would do 2-3 times more dmg.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Yes, but it's ineffective to a Normal type.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2007)

...dude.

Psychic + Shadow Ball

All you need.


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Well the pokemon I'm looking for right now are:
> 
> Feebas
> Magmar
> ...



Ill give you a free feebas, lv1 untouched


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

And I'll give YOU a Shiny Dialga Legit for a Darkrai. Also how do you do the duplicating thing?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Yes, but it's ineffective to a Normal type.



Yes but so is shadow force. ( shadow ball/force are both gost type attacks)


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> And I'll give YOU a Shiny Dialga Legit for a Darkrai. Also how do you do the duplicating thing?



Alright just give me a while to clone it


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, how do yo clone it? Also, is it a japanese name? If so could you change it's nickname to Darkrai. Unless of course you got it from a trade.


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes but so is shadow force. ( shadow ball/force are both gost type attacks)



dreikoo tell meh were you got your pic man i want to get one too


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes but so is shadow force. ( shadow ball/force are both gost type attacks)



Shadow Force was the attack I was talking about.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Rain said:


> dreikoo tell meh were you got your pic man i want to get one too



Dynamic dragon drew it for me from a pic of myself i sent him because i'm the water gym leader.


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Water is my favorite type, I wanna be the Water Gym Leader....how did you become a gym leader?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Water is my favorite type, I wanna be the Water Gym Leader....how did you become a gym leader?



I called it first...you could be the water gym if you beat me with a water pokemon team in a battle of my gym's rules (i haven't decided on em yet but they'll be intresting...especially the leader title ones  )


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Alright, I'll be sure to fight you for that rank. But I don't have my water team on Pearl yet. I'll prbably swith up my team and put an Octillery in there. I don't usually do that but hey.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, I'll be sure to fight you for that rank. But I don't have my water team on Pearl yet. I'll prbably swith up my team and put an Octillery in there. I don't usually do that but hey.



Don't worry the whole gym thing hasn't started yet. It'll be months from now and after the first forums turnament that the whole gym thing will start to take place. And i think that to challenge gym leaders for the title you'll need some badges too so dont' just train you water team .

For more information check the gym leaders thread.


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

dang i need to get wireless internet set up in meh house so I can play on wi fi and get meh own rank


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Thanks! Well I'll be sure to check that out and train my team for any occasion.


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

can some help me out I beleave there is more than one legendary in the turnback cave so far i am at a stone that says 2 and 5 under it ,I already caught giirtina and I'm looking around in the cave to catch another one


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Sorry there's only one.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 11, 2007)

whos the best here?


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

lol o.o then were do i find no.486,derikoo I the title for Psychic  gym leader just got vaccated by me


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> whos the best here?



We don't know yet...ask again after june 22 when the turnament will start to take place.



Rain said:


> lol o.o then were do i find no.486,derikoo I the title for Psychic  gym leader just got vaccated by me



All gym leader positions have been taken since long ago...i think Kira is the psychic leader and good luck beating him .


----------



## Sasugay (May 11, 2007)

Hey could you give me a link to the Gym Leader thread?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Hey could you give me a link to the Gym Leader thread?



Link removed


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actally macho brace and pokerus both can work together. You don't have to only use 1 or the other. And if you have both you get x4 the EVs .



lol, duuuuuuuuuuuuh
ofcourse i know that, im saying that even with macho brace its only7 points, because if i EV train with both pokerus and macho brace i get 23+ stat increase in 1 lvl up


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

What are the chances of catching pokerus?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 11, 2007)

Ok, from what I heard on serebii, the pokerus effect remains, the only thing that goes is the spreading effect because my pokemon are still gaining double EV's.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, duuuuuuuuuuuuh
> ofcourse i know that, im saying that even with macho brace its only7 points, because if i EV train with both pokerus and macho brace i get 23+ stat increase in 1 lvl up



Hoolly feck, 23? That's alot. >_>
I thought maybe training my snover would be easy, but I had to give it an exp share instead because it's moves either give itself great physical damage or they're plain crap. :/


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

same as finding a shiny, 1 in a million XD or a thousand.



> Ok, from what I heard on serebii, the pokerus effect remains, the only thing that goes is the spreading effect because my pokemon are still gaining double EV's.



heard or read? cos i did test it myself, 1 with both macho brace and virus, and one with the smiley and macho brace. the one with the pokerus increased higher than the one with the smiley, which means the infection is gone.


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2007)

where do i get mystery gift? jubilife city?
what words do i have to say?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 11, 2007)

I worded it wrong, sorry.

I meant that I read it on serebii, then tried it out afterwards and it still works.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't worry the whole gym thing hasn't started yet. It'll be months from now and after the first forums turnament that the whole gym thing will start to take place. And i think that to challenge gym leaders for the title you'll need some badges too so dont' just train you water team .
> 
> For more information check the gym leaders thread.


I still kinda wish I haven't given up on my dark gym leader position. 

But I wasn't going to splurge on some wifi connection. Ah well. *crunchcrunchcrunch*


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> where do i get mystery gift? jubilife city?
> what words do i have to say?



......anybody know?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> I still kinda wish I haven't given up on my dark gym leader position.
> 
> But I wasn't going to splurge on some wifi connection. Ah well. *crunchcrunchcrunch*



The wifi thing i heard only costs like $30-$40 though.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> same as finding a shiny, 1 in a million XD or a thousand.
> 
> 
> 
> heard or read? cos i did test it myself, 1 with both macho brace and virus, and one with the smiley and macho brace. the one with the pokerus increased higher than the one with the smiley, which means the infection is gone.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....

PokeRus is crap this time T_T


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2007)

I NEED HELP!!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> I worded it wrong, sorry.
> 
> I meant that I read it on serebii, then tried it out afterwards and it still works.



i read it in serebii, it didnt mention anything about the virus still having effect, but it just mentioned the smiley face, and they say that if u want to keep the virus then u must store it in ur PC, which mean only an infected pokemon will get the benifits, it wont work on pokes with smileys since theyre already healthy and virus free. thats why u only get the virus for 24 hours because of its rare exclussive effect.

having a smiley face still gaining double effort points would be too easy for this game.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The wifi thing i heard only costs like $30-$40 though.



Yeah, but I'm a cheap ass student, like I'm gonna spend my cash, especailly 40 bucks/euros.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i read it in serebii, it didnt mention anything about the virus still having effect, but it just mentioned the smiley face, and they say that if u want to keep the virus then u must store it in ur PC, which mean only an infected pokemon will get the benifits, it wont work on pokes with smileys since theyre already healthy and virus free. thats why u only get the virus for 24 hours because of its rare exclussive effect.
> 
> having a smiley face still gaining double effort points would be too easy for this game.



Are you sure? Cuz I tested it and the smiley face still gives you the benfits of x2~ It just doesn't spread around. Plus, they can get re-infected with the contagious Pokerus too.


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

hey dynamic how do you evole a sneazile into a weavile man


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Are you sure? Cuz I tested it and the smiley face still gives you the benfits of x2~ It just doesn't spread around. *Plus, they can get re-infected with the contagious Pokerus too.*



Are you sure about that? 

I had Piplup with PokeRus still and the only person that got infected was my Gible and none of the ones with the smileys...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Are you sure? Cuz I tested it and the smiley face still gives you the benfits of x2~ It just doesn't spread around. Plus, they can get re-infected with the contagious Pokerus too.



Yes that was my impression too.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> I had Piplup with PokeRus still and the only person that got infected was my Gible and none of the ones with the smileys...



It takes a loong time, and sometimes they may not get reinfected at all with the purple POKERUS. It's been like that since R/S.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

yup i tried it with two pokemon, 1 infect with macho brace, one smiley with macho brace. the one with virus, got +12 increas, the one with smiley got 7.

and ive been checking the pokemon i battle, the saving then checking their stats with a rare candy.

say, i battled a roselia with the virus poke, im suppose to get +8 on satk. but before that, i save the game, and i used a rare candy just to check my stats when i lvl up w/out any EVs. say i got a +3 on s.atk w/out any EVs. but then i tried battling a roselia (with virus and macho brace) i get +4 instead of 3 when i use a rare candy. but when i tried it with thesame pokemon but has the smiley, it ddnt get a +4 untill i battled 2 roselias.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

Rain said:


> hey dynamic how do you evole a sneazile into a weavile man



Train it at night having it hold Razor Claw.


----------



## TJB (May 11, 2007)

Damn you all and your friend codes!

Now after 5 years I'm interested in bloody Pokemon again, but June 29th...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

Rain said:


> hey dynamic how do you evole a sneazile into a weavile man



lol night time with a razor claw i think.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 11, 2007)

Rain said:


> hey dynamic how do you evole a sneazile into a weavile man



Level up with a razor claw at night time.
May not be DD, but meh.


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Rain said:


> hey dynamic how do you evole a sneazile into a weavile man



Trade a Sneazile with a Razor claw to someone and hope they trade it back.

Edit: Bah alot of people beat me to it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> I had Piplup with PokeRus still and the only person that got infected was my Gible and none of the ones with the smileys...



yeah i get thesame, which means the smiley are healthy pokes that cant be infected again. which means the double EV is over. thats y theres a 24 hour limit to it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2007)

DD, I got a EV question now.

The max EVs a stat can get is 252-255 right? Normally if you battle a Pokemon with pokerus and macho brace you should automatically see a +big number increase in the stats when they level up. But what if the Pokemon is lv 1 that I need to use EXP share, do the EV points still remain and just get added to the next level, or are they gone bcause it didn't reach 4 EVs to equal +1 in a stat? I haven't noticed any huge +# increases in my HP stat after fighting and getting the Effort Ribbon. Will I notice these changes by the time I reach lv. 100?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 11, 2007)

Hey Shion!

1) Go to the Jubilife TV station in Jubilife City.
2) Go to the 3rd floor.
3) Talk to the man in the lower room (he?s on the left).
4) The first two words you tell him are ?everyone? and ?happy?.
5) the second two words are ?Wi-Fi? and ?Connection?.
6) This will then unlock the Mystery Gift feature on the main menu.

NOTE: Some of the above words may not be available right away. Be sure you can go into a Pokecenter basement before trying this.


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

k when it hits nighttime i will train meh sneazile with razor or sharpclaw ,dang i need to start training up meh lucario and find me a gible


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

How tolerant are you guys when it comes to IVs? Is there a minimal number that your team pokemon have to have or do you not even worry about IVs?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> DD, I got a EV question now.
> 
> The max EVs a stat can get is 252-255 right? Normally if you battle a Pokemon with pokerus and macho brace you should automatically see a +big number increase in the stats when they level up. But what if the Pokemon is lv 1 that I need to use EXP share, do the EV points still remain and just get added to the next level, or are they gone bcause it didn't reach 4 EVs to equal +1 in a stat? I haven't noticed any huge +# increases in my HP stat after fighting and getting the Effort Ribbon. Will I notice these changes by the time I reach lv. 100?



i dont quite get the question, but i saw u ask this before 8_D, (i was browsing XD when i was in college)

but do u mean like, say u battle a poke that gives 1 EV in a stat, ur pokemon is lvl 1, but it gained level up to lvl 5+ right?

well the EV is still only 1 (4 with macho and virus).
if uve been EV training ur poke with the virus + macho, it shud be completed by lvl 20-5.

usually, every time u EV train, u notice the diff as soon as u gain a level.
try saving the game, then use a rare candy to check ur stats. thats without EV training, then restart ur game, and EV train till u gain a level, that will show u how much EV uve gained.

the effort ribbon means uve maxed out all ur EVs already, because she wont give u an effort ribbon if u havnt.



> How tolerant are you guys when it comes to IVs? Is there a minimal number that your team pokemon have to have or do you not even worry about IVs?


I actually dont know how to check IVs... so i dont really worry about it X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> How tolerant are you guys when it comes to IVs? Is there a minimal number that your team pokemon have to have or do you not even worry about IVs?



If the main stat isn't totally crap (attack for metagross form example) i just go with em.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

lol ^ thats exactly what i do XD

or if im starting from lvl 1, i traing both (2 of thesame poke with thesame nature) at the same time, see which1 gets more benificial stats.

or sumtimes in egg hatching, when i get two pokes with thesame nature, but one is 1 point higher then  i go with that poke 8___D


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

Anyone have a Wurmy?  I have a lot of Gible Eggs if you want a Gible


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i dont quite get the question, but i saw u ask this before 8_D, (i was browsing XD when i was in college)
> 
> but do u mean like, say u battle a poke that gives 1 EV in a stat, ur pokemon is lvl 1, but it gained level up to lvl 5+ right?
> 
> ...




So what's the best way to train a lv 1 Pokemon with pokerus? Give it the macho brace and put in the front, then switch out to another Pokemon? Does that give EVs to the lv 1 Pokemon or not? If so, are they x2 or x4?

Or should I give the lv 1 Pokemon Exp Share, put it in front, switch out to other Pokemon. Does that give the lv 1 Pokemon x2 only or x4?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

wurmy? or burmy?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> So what's the best way to train a lv 1 Pokemon with pokerus? Give it the macho brace and put in the front, then switch out to another Pokemon? Does that give EVs to the lv 1 Pokemon or not? If so, are they x2 or x4?
> 
> Or should I give the lv 1 Pokemon Exp Share, put it in front, switch out to other Pokemon. Does that give the lv 1 Pokemon x2 only or x4?



lol well it goes like this. 

-with virus only = EV x2 (1 ev = 2)
-with macho brace only = EVx2 (1ev = 2)
-with both virus and brace = EVx2, then further x2 (1 ev = 2, 2 x 2 = 4)

what i do is, if i have a lvl 1 baby, i dont infect it yet, i EV train it through ex.share till its strong enough to handle the pokes by itself (usally by lvl15-20ish). then i start to infect it, then equip it with the macho brace.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> So what's the best way to train a lv 1 Pokemon with pokerus? Give it the macho brace and put in the front, then switch out to another Pokemon? Does that give EVs to the lv 1 Pokemon or not? If so, are they x2 or x4?
> 
> Or should I give the lv 1 Pokemon Exp Share, put it in front, switch out to other Pokemon. Does that give the lv 1 Pokemon x2 only or x4?



Swiching it takes too much time unless you fight pokes that give 3 evs to the stat you want. What i do is have a pokemon that can kill the ev training pokes first with macho brace and have 5 other lvl1 pokemon with exp shares in my team and once the first macho braced poke finishes his EVing i pass it's role to the next stronger pokemon of my team and so on till all of the pokemon are EVd. (this only works for pokemon that all want to Ev the same stats)

Or you could give the lvl 1 poke a lucky egg and beat the e4 a few times while swiching it and out on the pokes that give it EVs it needs so that it'll gain a few lvls and be able to beat the low lvl pokes that would give the EVs it wants.


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

I train my level 1 pokes by giving them 10 of what ever vitamin puts up my desired stat(example:10 carbos=100 speed EV)So I pretty much cut the training for speed by half.

Since it's level 1 I just give it EXP.Share and battle with someone else.
To minimize level skipping I would give my other EXP.Share to a random pokemon.
After the pokemon is strong enough to fight for its self I just give it the macho brace and start battling.

I EV'd my chimchar all the way with it only gaining 10 levels.From 1 to 11...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

doesnt carbos and those potions give u a limited of 10 for each? then uve maxed out that stat already?

oh and max beauty can be achieved with dry berries 8) not sweet XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> doesnt carbos and those potions give u a limited of 10 for each? then uve maxed out that stat already?
> 
> oh and max beauty can be achieved with dry berries 8) not sweet XD



They don't max the stat at 100 they just won't have any effect if you have 100 or more EV points but regular Ev training will still increase the stat. It's basicly a 100 Ev bonus you get with those vitamins but they do cost a bit .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

ah gotcha.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

How do you go about speading Pokerus?


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

Good thing I have Amulet coin,I just set the option from "Shift" to "Set" and run through the E4 with Mewtwo.
@ Ninja:Just battle wild pokemon with an infected pokemon in your team and it'll spread eventually.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2007)

You guys are all EV battling weak leveld Pokemon it seems...I'm battling EV trainer teams with lv 50 pokemon...but after one battle with them, I get 24 EVs, but since I use Exp Share, I only get 12


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> You guys are all EV battling weak leveld Pokemon it seems...I'm battling EV trainer teams with lv 50 pokemon...but after one battle with them, I get 24 EVs, but since I use Exp Share, I only get 12



Yeah wild pokes will give same ammount of Evs and are more reliable than having to VS seeker trainers. Especially for Sattack and speed there are some wild pokemon goldmines .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> You guys are all EV battling weak leveld Pokemon it seems...I'm battling EV trainer teams with lv 50 pokemon...but after one battle with them, I get 24 EVs, but since I use Exp Share, I only get 12



Uh, EV's don't divide up like Exp. Each pokemon getting exp in a battle gets the same EV point of whatever the opponent pokemon gives out.


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

Route 210 seems like the best spot for S.Attack.
Only Psyducks and Golducks..


----------



## FFLN (May 11, 2007)

Exp. Share only gives the base EV points, not the multiplied amount.


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Exp. Share only gives the base EV points, not the multiplied amount.


They still get X2 if they have Pokerus the pokemon holding the EXP.Share that is.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Route 210 seems like the best spot for S.Attack.
> Only Psyducks and Golducks..



Old Chateau actually, it's filled with Gastly.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Route 210 seems like the best spot for S.Attack.
> Only Psyducks and Golducks..



I used the Haunted Mansion. All Ghastlys.

EDIT: Oops, Old Chateau.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wurmy? or burmy?



Burmy XD sorry I was thinking Spongebob Squarepants.  My mind has 1000 things.  Anyways, if you want to trade DD, that will be great.  Just lemme go finish cleaning the pool.


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

Oh! right,forgot all about that place...lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Burmy XD sorry I was thinking Spongebob Squarepants.  My mind has 1000 things.  Anyways, if you want to trade DD, that will be great.  Just lemme go finish cleaning the pool.



lol,ok, XD ill meet u in there then

8)


----------



## FFLN (May 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> They still get X2 if they have Pokerus the pokemon holding the EXP.Share that is.



Oh, I didn't take that into consideration. I was only thinking about the number of EVs passed down through the Exp. Share.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Oh, I didn't take that into consideration. I was only thinking about the number of EVs passed down through the Exp. Share.



Actually pokerus doesn't work with exp share , only if the pokemon fought. So you were actually right .


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually pokerus doesn't work with exp share , only if the pokemon fought. So you were actually right .


I'm pretty sure it does,and just to test it out I would save a vitamin of a stat that I didn't EV train say a HP up.If the pokemon takes it,it means that the 510 points weren't used up.


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Is Flame body one of the abilities to halve the hatching of pokemon?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Is Flame body one of the abilities to halve the hatching of pokemon?



Yeah

BTW is Outrage necessary in a Garchomp's moveset.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

it depends on ur taste, its a powerful atk but like all, they have an effect,it lasts up 2-3 turns and confuses the user.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Yeah
> 
> BTW is Outrage necessary in a Garchomp's moveset.



If you give him CB it could be good but i'd go with dragon claw since he'd also know earthquake and it would be better than outrage most of the time.

Something like quake crunch dragon claw and either sandstrom or another type move which i haven't decided yet....maybe fire fang or iron head.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

Alright DD I'll be in the Lobby in 5 minutes


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

^ ok, ive been waiting for ages XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

^ Said I was doing the pool >.>  

Alright gonna give you a Brave Gible.  Dunno if that is gonna be of any great asset lol

EDIT: AHHH BLUE SCREEN OF DOOM!


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Anyone know what a good Nature for a Lucario?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Anyone know what a good Nature for a Lucario?



Modest if you're gonna use only his special attacks or if you're gonna use 3 special attacks and extreemspeed then i'd say mild.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

Alright, finally got it going XD thanks DD, now I can get that Macho Brace


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Yeah
> 
> BTW is Outrage necessary in a Garchomp's moveset.



Garchomp is all Physical and no special. Too bad all the good dragon moves are special, except for Outrage, which made it a default choice for me. I figure if I can't knock another Pokemon out in two rounds with an 120 Power STAB attack, then I deserve to be confuse.


----------



## Masaki (May 11, 2007)

I'm sure you meant they're all special, right?


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Modest if you're gonna use only his special attacks or if you're gonna use 3 special attacks and extreemspeed then i'd say mild.



Thanks ^^

And one last question for you breeding experts out there, what's a good level to start EV training a pokemon you've just hatched for maximum EV points?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I'm sure you meant they're all special, right?



Yeah. I edited it.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Garchomp is all Physical and no special. Too bad all the good dragon moves are special, except for Outrage, which made it a default choice for me. I figure if I can't knock another Pokemon out in two rounds with an 120 Power STAB attack, then I deserve to be confuse.



You apparently forgot dragon claw and dragon rush that are both physical  .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Thanks ^^
> 
> And one last question for you breeding experts out there, what's the a good level to start EV training a pokemon you've just hatched for maximum EV points?



You HAVE to EV trained it when it first hatch because if you don't, any experience will give it EV you might not want.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You apparently forgot dragon claw and dragon rush that are both physical  .



Not powerful or accurate enough for my taste. I want 120 Power at 100% Accuracy.


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You HAVE to EV trained it when it first hatch because if you don't, any experience will give it EV you might not want.



So I should immediately give it 10 Calciums? Cause obviously if I start fighting with it'll get knocked out.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Not powerful or accurate enough for my taste. I want 120 Power at 100% Accuracy.



Confusion can really hurst strong attackers with low def like garchomb. And if you EV him right he can 1hko with dragon claw just as much as with outrage....atleast my salamence and dagonite both can  . Als he should know earthquake too and it would be better than both outrage and dragon claw and it should 1shot everything that outrage can 1shot with the exeption of immunes.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> So I should immediately give it 10 Calciums? Cause obviously if I start fighting with it'll get knocked out.



Train with exp share until it gets to a level where it can fight on its own. And you should give it the vitamins before hand, though it won't affect stats much, just make getting all EV sooner.


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

The old man at the daycare impregnates the pokemon.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Confusion can really hurst strong attackers with low def like garchomb. And if you EV him right he can 1hko with dragon claw just as much as with outrage....atleast my salamence and dagonite both can  . Als he should know earthquake too and it would be better than both outrage and dragon claw and it should 1shot everything that outrage can 1shot with the exeption of immunes.



It's not other dragons that I want to knock out with one shot. It's other opponent that might dragon moves are not "super effective against". And I can always switch Garchomp out when 2 turns are over. Chances are, the opponent would have switched out by then too...or fainted already. And I agree with Earthquake.



Kitsune said:


> The old man at the daycare impregnates the pokemon.



How random...


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> The old man at the daycare impregnates the pokemon.



In your game maybe.
In mine Ditto does that,with his level 89 sex drive.


----------



## cereal121 (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> The old man at the daycare impregnates the pokemon.



yes very unique but i agree wat do they do eat popcorn and watch a pokemon breeding frenzy


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2007)

How does this moveset look for an Arcanine

Ev'd for speed and attack
ExtremeSpeed
ThunderFang
Roar
FlameTackle/Flamethrower


----------



## cereal121 (May 11, 2007)

scary indeed


----------



## huxter (May 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> In your game maybe.
> In mine Ditto does that,with his level 89 sex drive.



LOL! mine is a Lv.90


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> How does this moveset look for an Arcanine
> 
> Ev'd for speed and attack
> ExtremeSpeed
> ...



whats flame tackle, or did u mean flare blitz oO? ditch flame thrower since its a not a physical atk.


----------



## cereal121 (May 11, 2007)

o yea how do u evolve evee into umbreon or embreon


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

max love at night time


----------



## cereal121 (May 11, 2007)

does any one kno how do u evolve evee into umbreon or embreon


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

i just said it >.>.... max love at night time ><


----------



## cereal121 (May 11, 2007)

ummmmm k wats that suppposed 2 mean


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 11, 2007)

lol u have to make it love/like u and level up at night.


----------



## cereal121 (May 11, 2007)

wats that supposed to mean


----------



## Serp (May 11, 2007)

it means that u level it up at night time and if it likes you enough t will evolve


----------



## cereal121 (May 11, 2007)

ok ok i under stand


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2007)

cereal121 said:


> wats that supposed to mean



A pokemon has a certain amount of love for you that can be increase dby various methods(like battles/using items)

When an Eevee reaches max happiness it will evolve into espeon if it's the day time or Umbreon if it's the night.


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

He means get Eevee's Happiness to the max in order for it to like you then level it up once during the night to evolve it to Umbreon and during the day for Espeon.

Edit: Lol, I'm too slow as always


----------



## Homura (May 11, 2007)

Once my pokemon hatches can I give it Vitamins like crazy from the moment it hatches it andi it'll still get the stat bonuses once it levels up? That's the only thing that's confusing me at this point.


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol u have to make it love/like u and level up at night.







cereal121 said:


> wats that supposed to mean







............


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2007)

Anybody who wants an spiritomb i'm putting two each day for offer on the GTS... of course i ask for cheap things.. but please don't give me wild pokemon.. i prefer hatched ones ... what i'm looking for is to get more ID's.. enough to fill a box XD... i'll put one of the females i have in exactly one hour... see you on the GTS!...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2007)

You can all get an authentic Darkrai in Japan if you're all there


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

Do you mean the glitch??

Anyways I heard they are releasing Darkrai to palyers in japan on June/July (?) when the move is released. Poeple will receive their darkrai through Mystery Gift (auto obtained, no battling & cathing). And it will also have movepool of Spacial Rend and Roar of Time


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

How do you get mystery gift anyway.


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

Anybody want Shiny Charmander?


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anybody want Shiny Charmander?



I do.  What do you want for it?  ( I have a shiny Palkia )


----------



## Countach (May 11, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anybody want Shiny Charmander?




i'll give u everything including the kitchen sink


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 11, 2007)

Well, well, read that the Darkrai the Japanese get when they see the movie will just be a Pokemon in a Special Pokeball with a ribbon and berry when they use Mystery Gift at the cinema.  

Looks like the in-game story of getting Darkrai will be of some other promotional event in Japan, meaning hopes to have the same event in the US.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anybody want Shiny Charmander?



Hell yes! What do you need.


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

I need legit shinies.


----------



## Countach (May 11, 2007)

i'll give u a shinny weezing holding tm26 or lucky egg


----------



## Kitsune (May 11, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I need legit shinies.



This Shiny Palkia, from GTS, is in a great ball and met at the Spear Pillar at level 47.  It seems real, but I can't vouche for it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> How do you get mystery gift anyway.



To reinstate my question.


----------



## Lazybook (May 11, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> This Shiny Palkia, from GTS, is in a great ball and met at the Spear Pillar at level 47.  It seems real, but I can't vouche for it.



You want charmander for it?


----------



## Kitsune (May 12, 2007)

Shinji said:


> You want charmander for it?



Yeah i'll trade it for a shiny charmander.


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Attama (May 12, 2007)

Yes, I would like to know about the mystery gift likewise


----------



## Samurai G (May 12, 2007)

when you go back to the volcano and you catch heatran what do you do after that to end the game

edit:were do I find a fossil also


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 12, 2007)

go underground and look for shiny spots on the map. When you get to the location just tap on the bottom screen and see the spots on the walls. Click on those spots and you'll take part of the digging mini game and you MAY stumble into a fossil (I happen to come across Anorith and Aerodactyle. Wish for Kabuto and Omanyte :|)


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2007)

Shinji said:


> You want charmander for it?



nnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooo 

@kitsuke
what do u want for that charmander


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

hmm just so you know i cloned the shiny charmander through gts. The original copy is legit. I have more if you want them.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 12, 2007)

Can I have shiny charmander?


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Do you have any shinies? 

ps If you check my sig, I have more shinies for trade, all legit, but cloned. and more are coming my way


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 12, 2007)

the only shiny I have is a seedot. But I can't clone it :|

I wish I could pull off the whole Shiny pokerader trick too :\


----------



## Susano'o (May 12, 2007)

can anyone get me a lv 1 elekid and lv 1 magby or at least really low level if not lv 1


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Well this sucks, while i was cloning palkia someone traded for it through gts. It was a lv100 female magikarp


----------



## Susano'o (May 12, 2007)

lol sad thing, it cant even evolve into gyarados


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

tch.. atleast it had a masterball


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Do you mean the glitch??
> 
> Anyways I heard they are releasing Darkrai to palyers in japan on June/July (?) when the move is released. Poeple will receive their darkrai through Mystery Gift (auto obtained, no battling & cathing). And it will also have movepool of Spacial Rend and Roar of Time



That's what I was referring to


----------



## Attama (May 12, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> go underground and look for shiny spots on the map. When you get to the location just tap on the bottom screen and see the spots on the walls. Click on those spots and you'll take part of the digging mini game and you MAY stumble into a fossil (I happen to come across Anorith and Aerodactyle. Wish for Kabuto and Omanyte :|)



Thanks for this tip, I feel like a noob, but I finally got it, and thanks to you, I finally got myself a cranidos


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2007)

BTW Shinji is the GTS cloning thing safe? You have to create corrupt data, so it seems kinda dangerous....<<


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 12, 2007)

Attama said:


> Thanks for this tip, I feel like a noob, but I finally got it, and thanks to you, I finally got myself a cranidos



that's good. only thing is missing is a rep ^^

HAHA I am kidding... I just want to get into senior rank before it's too late XD


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> BTW Shinji is the GTS cloning thing safe? You have to create corrupt data, so it seems kinda dangerous....<<



Yea its safe. The game keeps 2 saved files. it uses the backup one when the first one becomes corrupted. So theres nothing to worry about.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Yea its safe. The game keeps 2 saved files. it uses the backup one when the first one becomes corrupted. So theres nothing to worry about.



You fiend 

I'd use it to only clone items predominantly


----------



## Attama (May 12, 2007)

Hehe, there you go, i forget to do that


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2007)

i would like that shinny charmander for my weezing


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Is it shining??


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2007)

I'm currently EV Training three pokemon at once. Man, I'm sneaky!


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Is it shining??


of course


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2007)

Well about to finish up the Galactic HQ portion.  Soon I will have Dialga  and then I will be where I was in Japanese Pearl.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2007)

Currently taking battles.

Same thing as always...I'll meet you in the lobby and if I didn't add you send me a PM with your FC.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2007)

Is it better to train Dusknoir as a Tank or as an annoyer.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2007)

^Why not both?

You can Toxic/Will-o-Wisp things up, Rest + Sleep Talk/Pain Split, and still pack a decent punch with Shadow/Ice/Thunder Punch.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Why not both?
> 
> You can Toxic/Will-o-Wisp things up, Rest + Sleep Talk/Pain Split, and still pack a decent punch with Shadow/Ice/Thunder Punch.



You have a point.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2007)

erm excuse me wats "gts" 
sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## Tone (May 12, 2007)

sigh.. any specific way to get decent IVs or is it all randomized? I'm tired of everything I hatch being crap..


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> erm excuse me wats "gts"
> sorry if this is a stupid question


Global Trade System, I think.


Tone said:


> sigh.. any specific way to get decent IVs or is it all randomized? I'm tired of everything I hatch being crap..


Randomly generated in wild pokemon, and when breeding it depends on the IV's of the parents. But IV's are set once you get the egg.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

how do u actually do the cloning with GTS oO?


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Tone (May 12, 2007)

*headdesk*

well, I can only assume the parents arent that good, and wild eevees dont exist...

fuck, this is depressing.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

Wild Eevees _do_ exist.

And just catch a Ditto with good IV's.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

@shaka: ah cheers, is there a certain amount of time before u reset ur DS? or do u have to just get ur timing righ before it shows that the poke has been deposited?


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

There are instructions in the description:



> Instructions:
> 
> 1. Log on to the Nintendo WFC.
> 2. Select to deposit the Pokémon that you want to clone.
> ...


----------



## Holadrim (May 12, 2007)

Damn I can't deside if I will have one/both of these new pkm games cause I don't have a nice feel bout the DS, but still for a game series I have grown up with and not as of yet have losing all the interest in it's turning towards me buying a DS just for D/P. Still it might be some other games I will take to my liking, there can't just be these games that could be great, I know that...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

after deposited the little clock in the corner goes around 8 times and the quickly turn off the power.

Note: if it doesn't make it to 8 spins find the amount of spins it takes to go round (a.k.a 7 and a 1/2) turn your ds of a few section (A.K.A 7:30 would be 7:25 or 7:20) 

Hope that helps


----------



## 2Shea (May 12, 2007)

Holadrim said:


> Damn I can't deside if I will have one/both of these new pkm games cause I don't have a nice feel bout the DS, but still for a game series I have grown up with and not as of yet have losing all the interest in it's turning towards me buying a DS just for D/P. Still it might be some other games I will take to my liking, there can't just be these games that could be great, I know that...



The DS Lite is the best handheld system around, and  the best current-selling game system. It has an amazing library of games besides pokemon, and is defiantly worth a purchase. Pokemon Diamond and Pearl are awesome games, and for me would even warrant the purchase of a DS, but it's all just personal choice. You should go ready up on the DS's library, and all about Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

8___D that clone never worked on mine Y_Y i tried it at 6, 7, 7.25, 7.20, 7.30 and 8 DX

edit: IT WORKED! at 7.45!


any1 wanna trade train?


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anybody want Shiny Charmander?



You may have alreadygave this to someone but I've wanted a shiny Charmander since I knw what shiny was! What do you want.


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Mine most of the time work on 7.35


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2007)

DD are you close to complteing the colorings?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2007)

Now that my exams are over I can finally start building up a team for competitive battling.

Within a week, I'll be entering the fray too so add me if you guys wanna battle eventually (if you haven't already).


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a list of natures and what effects they have on the pokes?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

Countach said:


> DD are you close to complteing the colorings?



hi dude 8_D sorry but i have to finish the rest at the end of next week, its my final week of exams and im like all over the place X_D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> Does anyone have a list of natures and what effects they have on the pokes?



Check pokemonelite2000


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> Does anyone have a list of natures and what effects they have on the pokes?


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hi dude 8_D sorry but i have to finish the rest at the end of next week, its my final week of exams and im like all over the place X_D



:amazed study hard and dont fail

good luck


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

haha itll be fine, all im doing is painting XDDDDDD
oh. wanna trade train?


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 12, 2007)

thanks all. i am wanting to build a team for tourny play.


----------



## Masaki (May 12, 2007)

Fighting that Garchomp now.

Time for operation scary bird and immune ghost


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 12, 2007)

I beat the elite 4 and champion on my first go.

Now what do I do?


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Go for completing the Dex to get National. I beat th Elite 4 on my first go, but not the Champion. I had to die so I could train some more, went back and destroyed Cynthia. I was the first person to beat the game at my school. I beat it the Thursday after it came out (5 days) But I accidentaly had my clock rong so it says I beat it Friday. *shakes fist*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

lol i beat the game in 3 and a half days, with a star raptor and infernape 
25 hours was my completion time 8D


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I still beat it before everyone, een though it said friday, friday was before everyone else. (They suck) (Some of them still haven't beaten it)


----------



## Biscuits (May 12, 2007)

Anyone wanna help me out with the GTS?
Like explain the basics of it,since I have never used it.
Say I'm looking for a level 70 untouched Mewtwo,what do I do?


----------



## Masaki (May 12, 2007)

Haha, Garchomp ran out of Dragon Rushes and I used Intimidate to bring his attack power down 6 times.

Then I sent out Mismagius.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna help me out with the GTS?
> Like explain the basics of it,since I have never used it.
> Say I'm looking for a level 70 untouched Mewtwo,what do I do?



Ask for a Mewtwo level 70 and up. You can only ask for pokemon in your dex though. Trust me, the deals you'll see are crazy. People offer their bidoof and want a Level 100 Dialga in return. You for the most part will have better chances making an offer yourself to get what you want.


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

God cloning takes forever ;[ Ill get you guys the charmanders as soon as possible.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Yeah.....I don't know how to clone but um....yeah it looks like it takes a long time.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Alright guys, I hate it when people put up great Pokemon for things like Empoleons 9 and under. Would you think I was weird if I used my friends action replay to get 493 master balls and then subtract them to get the number of a pokemon in a dex and go to the beginning of the game to get a pokemon 9 and under just to make them pay for being ass faces.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

^ lol theyre putting up silly deals like that because theyre doing the clone process and they dont want u to trade with them XD


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I knew they didn't want to trade. I thought they did it to show off their shinies.


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

^ I lost shiny Palkia because of that ;[ whats worse than a lv100 female magikarp


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Nothin' really. I'm pretty sure if ya don't evolve Magikarp the only attacks that he learns are like Tackle Splash and Growl or some gay stuff like that.

EDIT: How do you clone.... Actually I'll just PM you Shinji.


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Deposit the pokemon you want to clone in gts, then choose a pokemon (bidoof, magikarp, rattata etcetc @ lv100) you seek. After you click yes, it will take you to the load screen. You will see a clock on the bottom right. Turn of your ds when the tick goes around 7.5 - 8 revolutions (varies differently and takes precise timing). Turn it back on, and you should then have one in your party and one stored in gts. If you turn it off too late, the pokemon will go into the gts and there will be no clones. If too early, the pokemon will be in your party or pc.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I saw a vid on it. But in the vid it says wait 12 seconds.


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2007)

sinji if you ever get a shinny dratini i will love u forever


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

When you say  7.58 revolutions do you mean like 7.75 revlutions? When should I turn it off exactly?


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

^idk

i usually turn mine off a little bit 7.35


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

hey shinji, could u show me darkrai?

edit: can some1 trade with me? i need to evole electabuzz and porygon 2


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2007)

Sure Dynamic, I'll trade with ya


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I have Shaymin and Darkrai now! I cheated...I'll admit it...I hate cheaters but....I neeeeeeeded Darkrai!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

DB, thanks! ill meet u in there ^^


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Sure ill show you tonight. I have to start on my paper now lol


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2007)

Alright going to Pokecenter


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I have Shaymin and Darkrai now! I cheated...I'll admit it...I hate cheaters but....I neeeeeeeded Darkrai!



I wouldn't tag myself as a hacker if i were you...people will have a right to doubt you now...and why did you need him so much? 

It's not like there is some super important legendary turnament going on and hacked pokes tend to have lower stats than legit i hear.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

cheers DB 8D


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Well they can doubt me if they'd lie but I swear the only thing I cheated to get was Darkrai and Shaymin. I needed Darkrai because he's the god of sleep..... He could seriously killl you in like 2 turns if he pulls hypnosis on you. Also he's cool. I ain't gonna use him or Shaymin anyway....I'll just look at 'em/


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2007)

Your welcome 

Now get my Gym Leader done 

(Take your time lol not done with the game yet anyways >.>)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

haha ok, ur not done with the game oO... how far are u exactly XDDDDD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2007)

About to get Dialga 

So I will probably be all done by next week or sometime this week. 

I already have been doing training to two of my Gym Leader Pokemon.

Can't be helped since I have college and a job that take up a lot of my time XD


----------



## 2Shea (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Well they can doubt me if they'd lie but I swear the only thing I cheated to get was Darkrai and Shaymin. I needed Darkrai because he's the god of sleep..... He could seriously killl you in like 2 turns if he pulls hypnosis on you. Also he's cool. I ain't gonna use him or Shaymin anyway....I'll just look at 'em/



Haha well nobody doubts that Darkrai is good, but you can't use it in any official battles, so thats why theres no real point.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I know..  It's cool to have though. Oh and some of his stats are higher, some are 4 lower some are equal some are 10 under. They're about the same though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I know..  It's cool to have though. Oh and some of his stats are higher, some are 4 lower some are equal some are 10 under. They're about the same though.



I bet darkrai ain't gonna survive my mew2s aura sphere though so in a battle with legends i don't feel really threatened by him . If you're just gonna use him for fun though yeah he's one of the best sleepers.
 (milotic can use hypnosis too )


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I wouldn't know if Milotic could use Hypnosis. Mainly because I only got Miltic in my Ruby version to fill my dex. Once I got it, I boxed it away. I'm thinking of transfering it to my pearl and training it.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I wouldn't know if Milotic could use Hypnosis. Mainly because I only got Miltic in my Ruby version to fill my dex. Once I got it, I boxed it away. I'm thinking of transfering it to my pearl and training it.



Check it's stats...milotic is one of the best water pokemon...it can be a special tank and a special sweeper or an annoyer...really versitile and really great at all it's roles which is something rare.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

huh...I guess I should add mine to my water team then...who should I kick off? I still don't have my water team on Pearl. I'll prbably come up with a new water team...THE ULTIMATE WATER TEAM!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> huh...I guess I should add mine to my water team then...who should I kick off? I still don't have my water team on Pearl. I'll prbably come up with a new water team...THE ULTIMATE WATER TEAM!



Too late...i already have it and you're not gonna surpass it easilly (legitimate modest manaphi ftw  ) . Still i'm intrested in what you can come up with  ..


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I'm getting a legit Manaphy...I don't think mine'll be Modest though. Although I got lucky alot, my Piplup was modest and so were all the legendaries I've caught, I don't know why but...I ain't complaining. I seriously hope mine'll be modest. Or any other beneficial Nature.


----------



## Attama (May 12, 2007)

I'm only 5 pokemon away from the national pokedex, and 2 are Uxie and Azelf, and then the other 3 are from the elite 4 and champion pokemon, so close, but.. so far


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Just go to the caves and kill 'em catch 'em whatever u wanna do.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

hey can any one trade with me then trade back my haunter so it becomes a gengar... i'm 6 away from the national pokedex and i still  need to beat the e4


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 12, 2007)

I'm 26 Pokemon away from National Dex ^^

Can't wait to get through this


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2007)

shinny charizard is a god


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

in 2 days (my time) i could give you a shiny mew for that charazard
But first i need a gengar which i need to trade my hauter with someone then trade back


----------



## Countach (May 12, 2007)

top shinnys


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

cool but the first link doesn't work 

EDIT: Now it does


----------



## darksage78 (May 12, 2007)

I have a question, are there enough storage boxes in D/P to have 1 of each Pokemon still? And are there any left over storage boxes then? Thanks


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Countach said:


> top shinnys



I have a few of those shiny. I got a Shiny Charizard and koffing and somethin' else..forgot what it was but OMG SHINY METAGROSS IS A GOD!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

nope you can have every pokemon about 7 times before it fills up lol


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Shiny Milotic is god


----------



## pancake (May 12, 2007)

But-but.. how do you get shinies


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Every time you encounter a pokemon you have a 1/8192 chance of it being shiny.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

i think it's a 1/1 billion (don't know how many 's lol) of getting a shiny... oh yeah shiny metagross is god

EDIT: nvm SG is right


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

death-child said:


> i think it's a 1/1 billion (don't know how many 's lol) of getting a shiny... oh yeah shiny metagross is god



..yeah, no.

1:8192 is correct.


----------



## Attama (May 12, 2007)

Death-child, if you still need to trade, I'll help you out


----------



## darksage78 (May 12, 2007)

Sweet thx death-child, and man Countach I'm so resisting to buy a DS to try and get a Shiney Metagross right now... Trying to fight that urge by playing Fire Red ><


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Anyone have a Shining Palkia?


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

Catching a Shiny Beldum is now even more of a bitch, seeing as it appears in the Mansion.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

Attama said:


> Death-child, if you still need to trade, I'll help you out



I just re-entred the league so when i win or die (most likly die lol) i'll trade (should be an hour). I'll give you a MB (Master Ball) if you want.


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

^.^ Ash's Pidgeot shows in the 10th movie.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

i only have a shiny pichu haha... 8___D

shinji, wanna show me the darkrai now?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

nice go 10th movie woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2007)

OH SNAP. His Pidgeot from like forever ago?

Time to EV my Skamory.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Shinji said:


> ^.^ Ash's Pidgeot shows in the 10th movie.



Thas wasn't Ash's pidgeot seeing as how the events with it happened about 1000 years before Ash was born. Although yeah the movie was cool...not better than the 1st or 2nd but close.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

i agree the first 2 movies were the greatest


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

8D i loved the 2nd movie! its the best imo,  but yeah, the latest one are really heavy on 3d >< kinda doesnt go very will with the 2d animation 8(


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I adored the first. They showed what Mew could really do.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8D i loved the 2nd movie! its the best imo,  but yeah, the latest one are really heavy on 3d >< kinda doesnt go very will with the 2d animation 8(



You get rep for that...basicly my exact feelings on both matters


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Would I get rep for creating a water team that'll beat yers!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

that is 100% true DD... i watched Pokemon Battle Fronter on CN and Ash had the voice of a woman with a really deep voice (to show Ash had gone through Pubity or to show he is a woman lol)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Would I get rep for creating a water team that'll beat yers!



In 2-3 years we'll find out....maybe.


----------



## pancake (May 12, 2007)

I GOTS NO SHINYS.
BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW HOW TO GET IT  .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

there just random


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

lol does any1 like ash's voice now? theres been like 3 VAs of him, i loved the 2nd one, the latest one is like.... 'trying' to sound like him XDDDDD


10th movie isnt out yet is it? i only saw a trailer of it a while ago.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You get rep for that...basicly my exact feelings on both matters



Just because it had lugia.  

Ywah the 2nd movie was good, but IMO, I have no favourites in reagrds to movies.


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Darkrai in the trailer looks awesome. movie doesnt come out till July


----------



## pancake (May 12, 2007)

death-child said:


> there just random



Oh really ? 


I was going to ask, if you had to complete your main PokeDex.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

shinji show me darkrai XDDDDD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

nan every so oftern one will come along (very rarely though)


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

K ill be on in a min what do you want for you pichu? ;p

Lol i remeber this from years ago and still think its funny


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

10th movie on CN oO... how??? its not even out in japan oO

@shinji: what would u offer?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2007)

Pokebattle anyone?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 10th movie on CN oO... how??? its not even out in japan oO
> 
> @shinji: what would u offer?



Nvm i mixed the #s XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone remember the pokérap? Man, I still know that thing by heart. XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Does anyone remember the pok?rap? Man, I still know that thing by heart. XD



8O i love pokerap! but it always changes every episode XDDD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Does anyone remember the pok?rap? Man, I still know that thing by heart. XD



I remember at first i hated it but after a bit it grew on me ( when you're a 12 year old greek boy you're not used to rap music XD ). Although the first english oppening was like the only english oppening of any anime that i liked.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I know the pokerap I sing it constantly.
Charmeleon, Wartortle, Mewtwo, Tentacruel, Aerodactyl, Omanite, Slowbro, Pidgeot, Arbok, THAT'S ALL FOLKS!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Does anyone remember the pok?rap? Man, I still know that thing by heart. XD



I loved it but always forgot it lol


----------



## Silent Storm (May 12, 2007)

When I was young the pokerap was poison to my ears.

Please don't kill me.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

The pokemon rap

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njYB2meovaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

I'm such a fucking nerd. XD I still fucking know it.


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I just sang the last line!
Electrode Diglett Nidorina Mankey....I'm already bored.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone up for a battle?



I can battle. What lvl and rules should we use?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 12, 2007)

Last

Edit: Darn it. Should've Baton Passed some Agility. D:

Edit II: At least mine links to the song with the original pics!


----------



## Kitsune (May 12, 2007)

death-child said:


> The pokemon rap
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njYB2meovaw[/YOUTUBE]



Wow.  That takes me back.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

kitsune, wanna battle? i havent vs u b4 8D


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Wow.  That takes me back.




yep way way back like 8-9 years


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2007)

I go to a baseball game and people start battling?.........ugh


----------



## Masaki (May 12, 2007)

Are there any Pokemon who can learn both cut and rock climb?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Are there any Pokemon who can learn both cut and rock climb?



Feralligator for 1....prolly many more .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

hippawdon = gaara XD


----------



## Attama (May 12, 2007)

Alright Death_child, I'm finally back, sorry for taking me so long, was talked into going to walmart, I'll be in the lobby whenever your ready


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

Infernape can....I think. I'm training my Empoleon. He'll be level 100 before I go to bed tonight...Not joking. He's level 78 right now.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Are there any Pokemon who can learn both cut and rock climb?



Those beavers .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

Attama said:


> Alright Death_child, I'm finally back, sorry for taking me so long, was talked into going to walmart, I'll be in the lobby whenever your ready



K i'm about to die in the league so lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

well, bedtime for me now XD 1 am 8O
night guys


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

k, i'm ready attama


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Death child do you have any other shiny pokemon? (legit plz)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

nope soz shinji...
thanx attama


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2007)

do any of you have any of the pokemon or pre-forms that i have in my trainer card , that u will be willing to trade for next to nothing


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone know the location of the guy can change your pokemon's nickname?


----------



## Attama (May 12, 2007)

NP, Death_child

IronFist: Eterna City, old man inside of the
tall building next to the Poke Mart (southern side of town).


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> do any of you have any of the pokemon or pre-forms that i have in my trainer card , that u will be willing to trade for next to nothing



Yes and no for most of em. Come back when you got something to offer in exchange or better try the GTS...you'll prolly find some of em there.


----------



## Kitsune (May 12, 2007)

What's the best nature for Spiritomb?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> What's the best nature for Spiritomb?



Deoends on how you'll play him. I haven't researched it much but i'd assume   - speed + Def or Sdef.


----------



## Kitsune (May 12, 2007)

Yeah that sounds pretty good.  Thanks.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 12, 2007)

I haven't played the game in about 2 weeks now :S

Still at the 7th Gym Leader.

Maybe I should play it all today :\


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 12, 2007)

Shiny Ponyta is King! (only I got)


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Yo ill trade for it what do you need


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 12, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Yo ill trade for it what do you need



Sorry dude, I don't need anything at the moment. And I like to hold onto the only Shiny I got.


----------



## Lazybook (May 12, 2007)

Ok guys I just received a legit Shaymin from my friend Japanese Diamond. Lmk if you want it in your pokedex.


----------



## Attama (May 12, 2007)

I need both Darkrai and Shaymin, please


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

hell yes please Shinji


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I just found a shiny Onix when I was trainin' my Lucario in Victory road.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 12, 2007)

Anyone up for quick 3 on 3 battle?


----------



## Sasugay (May 12, 2007)

I don't think you'll want to fight meh, I just trained my Lucario to 100 and my Empoleon to 100 a couple hours ago.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 12, 2007)

sure 50 or 100


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 12, 2007)

death-child said:


> sure 50 or 100



Doesn't matter, you pick.

EDIT: In Stand By now.


----------



## Lazybook (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I don't think you'll want to fight meh, I just trained my Lucario to 100 and my Empoleon to 100 a couple hours ago.



Give you legit darkrai for it


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

For what? The onix? No, I got a Darkrai. And a Shaymin. ANd my friend is trading me a Arceus with the TM Earthquake on it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Doesn't matter, you pick.
> 
> EDIT: In Stand By now.



k be there i an min

EDIT: I'm in

Edit: you can kill 3 MC


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Dude, 3 on 3! *sigh* we might as well finish.

EDIT: Well, I guessed my team performed well considering they were facing 6 pokemon and one of them was sleep for most of the match.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 13, 2007)

soz MC... oh well.... never mind...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

Isn't my trainer card awesome? Mystic G made it for me! (drove him insane, but it was worth it!)


----------



## Attama (May 13, 2007)

LOL, i love the saying, I like the more Techno look, with my starter I must have gotten a rarity or something, b/c its female, and they are usually all male for starters, 87.5% anyway


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

Attama said:


> LOL, i love the saying, I like the more Techno look, with my starter I must have gotten a rarity or something, b/c its female, and they are usually all male for starters, 87.5% anyway



I'm a girl, so I use all girl Pokemon; there's nothing more powerful than the wrath of PMS!

PS: There's a rarity in my training card, as well. Look at the Pokeball I'm holding; it's in my left hand (I'm a lefty)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Lol your trainer card is of the pokeboy bunny eh? 

I like the letters but the pokemon images look a bit wierd...like they're magnified a bit but not well XD. Still it's a cool card but i prefer my FF7 one .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> *I'm a girl, so I use all girl Pokemon*; there's nothing more powerful than the wrath of PMS!
> 
> PS: There's a rarity in my training card, as well. Look at the Pokeball I'm holding; it's in my left hand (I'm a lefty)



But you won't be able to use one of the coolest Pokemon in the game:


----------



## 2Shea (May 13, 2007)

Anyone who is knowledgeable on this sort of thing....

Is there any way to learn the move Double Edge in D/P? Besides a pokemon that learns it by leveling up ofcourse lol.


----------



## Attama (May 13, 2007)

I'm a girl too, but I play the boy character, I tried to play the girl one, but I couldn't stand the back view, so I made a boy, with a girly name, muhahaha


Btw, I've been meaning to ask, does anyone have a feebas, I've been trying to acquire one, but GTS people are crazy in what they are asking, I don't have any rare pokemon yet, but I'll try to give something, perhaps an item or something


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Anyone who is knowledgeable on this sort of thing....
> 
> Is there any way to learn the move Double Edge in D/P? Besides a pokemon that learns it by leveling up ofcourse lol.



Breeding or the move tutor in LG and FR are what comes to my mind. There is no TM for it.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

Attama said:


> I'm a girl too, but I play the boy character, I tried to play the girl one, but I couldn't stand the back view, so I made a boy, with a girly name, muhahaha
> 
> 
> Btw, I've been meaning to ask, does anyone have a feebas, I've been trying to acquire one, but GTS people are crazy in what they are asking, I don't have any rare pokemon yet, but I'll try to give something, perhaps an item or something



Were you playing Crystal? Cause I swear, the angles her pigtails in that game made it seem as if she had a beard... 

I can probably trade you one, but I can't guarantee a pedigree or anything.  I'll trade you a ditto, if you want, as well, so you can make yourself a legit one


----------



## Attama (May 13, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Were you playing Crystal? Cause I swear, the angles her pigtails in that game made it seem as if she had a beard...
> 
> I can probably trade you one, but I can't guarantee a pedigree or anything.  I'll trade you a ditto, if you want, as well, so you can make yourself a legit one



Thanks, if its not too much trouble or anything

I played Crystal a long time ago, Didn't like the girl on that one either.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Anyone for 3 vs 3 battle? No Legendary. And please make sure you only have 3 Pokemons...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

Attama said:


> Thanks, if its not too much trouble or anything
> 
> I played Crystal a long time ago, Didn't like the girl on that one either.



Ill be on WiFi


----------



## 2Shea (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Breeding or the move tutor in LG and FR are what comes to my mind. There is no TM for it.



Thanks man, I appreciate it. Though I decided not to use it afterall


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone for 3 vs 3 battle? No Legendary. And please make sure you only have 3 Pokemons...



Why only 3 pokemon? I mean facing salamence Ttar and metagross without any combination of themselves won't be really fair .


----------



## Attama (May 13, 2007)

Thank you very much, i can't understand why my wifi randomly disconnects me, just glad it doesn't do it in the middle of a trade


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Why only 3 pokemon? I mean facinf salamence Ttar and metagross without any combination of themselves won't be really fair .



I have only EV trained 4 pokemon so far...But I only have one dragon on the likes of Garchomp, Salemence, or Dragonite (and what kind of idiot would use 3 dragons on the same team?). And no metagross. So...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I have only EV trained 4 pokemon so far...But I only have one dragon on the likes of Garchomp, Salemence, or Dragonite (and what kind of idiot would use 3 dragons on the same team?). And no metagross. So...



2 dragons can play well on the same team. One can have a wide variety of attacks and choise band and the other can have a less variety of attacks and base his power off of dragon dance and his held item which may be either a focus sash or a shoal shell depending on it's speed. ( for example garchomb would carry shoal shell dragonite would carry focus sash)
And the Ttar salamence and metagross comment above was reffering to my team .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 2 dragons can play well on the same team. One can have a wide variety of attacks and choise band and the other can have a less variety of attacks and base his power off of dragon dance and his held item which may be either a focus sash or a shoal shell depending on it's speed. ( for example garchomb would carry shoal shell dragonite would carry focus sash)
> And the Ttar salamence and metagross comment above was reffering to my team .



So do you want to battle? You can bring them if you want, doesn't matter to me. We can do 3 on 3, or 4 on 4, whichever you want.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> So do you want to battle? You can bring them if you want, doesn't matter to me. We can do 3 on 3, or 4 on 4, whichever you want.



Nah i didn't want to battle i was just wondering why you wanted to use 3 pokes. I'm lvling my palkia atm...10 more lvls and i'm done with him.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah i didn't want to battle i was just wondering why you wanted to use 3 pokes. I'm lvling my palkia atm...10 more lvls and i'm done with him.



Ah, ok. Anyone else would like to battle 3 on 3?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 13, 2007)

Attama said:


> I'm a girl too, but I play the boy character, I tried to play the girl one, but I couldn't stand the back view, so I made a boy, with a girly name, muhahaha
> 
> 
> Btw, I've been meaning to ask, does anyone have a feebas, I've been trying to acquire one, but GTS people are crazy in what they are asking, I don't have any rare pokemon yet, but I'll try to give something, perhaps an item or something



I'm a guy but I went as a chick in my game.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I have only *EV* trained 4 pokemon so far...But I only have one dragon on the likes of Garchomp, Salemence, or Dragonite (and what kind of idiot would use 3 dragons on the same team?). And no metagross. So...



I was just wondering what does EV mean is it like egg evolve or something?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 13, 2007)

death-child said:


> I was just wondering what does EV mean is it like egg evolve or something?



It means Effort Value.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2007)

Sorry for saying I'd be back in a few hours in an earlier post. I ended up going to a friend's house to play 3rd Strike and left my DS at home.

So if anyone are still up for some battles at this hour, I'll be sitting around in the lobby.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sorry for saying I'd be back in a few hours in an earlier post. I ended up going to a friend's house to play 3rd Strike and left my DS at home.
> 
> So if anyone are still up for some battles at this hour, I'll be sitting around in the lobby.



You wanna go 3 on 3 again, Duy?


----------



## Kitsune (May 13, 2007)

Question:  If you've EV'd a pokemon completely and then level it up with Rare Candies afterward, are the EVs still developed?  Or is it somehow better to manually level it all the way up?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Question:  If you've EV'd a pokemon completely and then level it up with Rare Candies afterward, are the EVs still developed?  Or is it somehow better to manually level it all the way up?



I've heard from many sources that Rare Candy is OK after you obtain all EVs.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2007)

^Rare candies are fine once you max out their EVs.

@ Mecha Wolf, yea I'll play you a 3v3, lemme go take out the other 3 and meet you in the lobby.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Rare candies are fine once you max out their EVs.
> 
> @ Mecha Wolf, yea I'll play you a 3v3, lemme go take out the other 3 and meet you in the lobby.



Awesome, meet you there.

EDIT: Good battle, Duy. I took a page from your book last time and got me a Starmie. Guess it paid off.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2007)

^GG, not too smart having a team completely weak to Weavile, lol. I'll play again if you're still down, plus I'm too dependant on heavy switch outs with Donphan and Blissey.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^GG, not too smart having a team completely weak to Weavile, lol. I'll play again if you're still down.



Can't, it's like 2:45 am here and I need to sleep.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Can't, it's like 2:45 am here and I need to sleep.



Oh, no problem. Hurry up and fill up your team, I want some super longass 30mins. fights with 6 Pokemons, lol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 13, 2007)

I happen to have two Female Eevees up for trade. The probability of getting one is about the same as obtaining a female Combee which about 12.5%.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2007)

GG to Kitsune.

I was shocked that Ninjask can OHKO TTar with X-Scissor and one Swords Dance up. Just because of that I might use Gyarados now instead of TTar, lol.


----------



## Kitsune (May 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I was shocked that Ninjask can OHKO TTar with X-Scissor and one Swords Dance up. Just because of that I might use Gyarados now instead of TTar, lol.



Yeah I was suprised as well.  

Anyway, good game!  Even when I left to get my anti-ground Sceptile you still got me (by far >>).  XD

Edit:  I'm jealous of your Starmie.  =P


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

kitsune can i battle thee? 8D


----------



## Kitsune (May 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> kitsune can i battle thee? 8D



Heehee, I've lost enough already tonight.  XD  Let's battle tomorrow.  I'll PM you.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

oh ok X____D


----------



## Kitsune (May 13, 2007)

Hey DD, if you still need Shadow Ball I have one for you.  ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

oh cool ^^ erm i need avalanche now X_D or x-slash or rockslide 8___D


----------



## Kitsune (May 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh cool ^^ erm i need avalanche now X_D or x-slash or rockslide 8___D



You mean X-scissor?  I think I can spare a rock slide.  I'll let you know tomorrow before we battle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

ah ok lol yeah scissor XDDD
cool 8)


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 13, 2007)

i have some questions

how do i get all the legendarys?

and how do i get a trainer card like some people have in their sigs?


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (May 13, 2007)

Hitomi again...I'M STUCK AGAIN!

I finished going through the Iron Island and Canalave Gym Leader. The story plot unfolds and told me to go the Valor Lakefront to check out the explosion.

...but there's nothing here other then what has always been here. Nothing different. The Walkthrough on the Pokemon sites are telling me to battle some Magikrap trainers and an important plot person...but nothing is different here and the road to Sunyshore City is still blocked.

I know Dawn and Professor is at the other Lakefront but won't do anything until I do something at Lake Valor.

WHAT THE HELL DO I DO?!


----------



## Lazybook (May 13, 2007)

i think you go to snowpoint city from mt coronet


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 13, 2007)

hey Shinji that seems very hard to believe. how did you get a Shining Bulbasaur, Charmander or Squirtle?


----------



## Lazybook (May 13, 2007)

I've cloned for shining uxie and traded for everything else on my list. And then eventually cloned other shinies to get more shinies

hard to believe but yes, people at serebii are suckers for shinies. <.<

Btw just acquired shining Latias


----------



## Silent Storm (May 13, 2007)

People on serebii are just plain stupid all together.

1. Apparently, it is impossible to get a shiny form of a legendary with the right nature according to them.
2. They think it is hard work playing a game that requires pressing the a button and using the D-pad, I am sorry but that is nothing to be proud of.
3. If you cheat, you have no skill and you never will, also they treat it as treason, they will try and force their opinions onto people aswell.
 Last year I caught a Shiny modest nature latios and posted his EV's and moveset on there, then one idiot came and said this.



> If this is ingame, it is blantently hacked because it has a modest nature, and it is shiny, impossible to get.



Overall, the forum is failing and it is idiots like UU King that care too much about a game that are bringing it down.

Right now they are in a leauge with Pojo in terms of stupidity.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Yeah I was a member there and after 2 days I stoppped goin there. I'll admit that I cheated to get Darkrai and Shymin (Walk through walls) but there will not be a Nintendo event in Michigan for years and I'm not waiting. It don't mean I suck! Oh yeah, I found a SHiny Onix yesterday when I was training my Lucario. They'd probably think I was cheating because it's female or something like that.


----------



## theredfox12 (May 13, 2007)

yes i finally got it who wants to battle a level 5 *fire monkey forgot his name lol its going to take me a long time to finish this game. ps is this game the best pokemon game produced ?


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Not my favorite but definitely the best. Silver was my favorite.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> People on serebii are just plain stupid all together.
> 
> 
> Last year I caught a Shiny modest nature latios and posted his EV's and moveset on there, then one idiot came and said this.
> ...



Actually, doesn't Nintendo make the statistics in favor of being Shiny when you verse the game's legendaries? Cause when I caught Ho-Oh in the Bell Tower in Silver, it ended up being shiny.  (Wish I could trade it from the GBC game)


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I wish you could give that Ho-Oh to me. I think I'll evolve my shiny Onix so that way it'll be a golden steelix.


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

Anyone know where to obtain a ditto in pearl? I am in desperate need of one, possibly 2. Can anyone help me out on this one?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 13, 2007)

axx58 said:


> Anyone know where to obtain a ditto in pearl? I am in desperate need of one, possibly 2. Can anyone help me out on this one?



Pokeradar. At least for Diamond, it is. In the route on the right of Canalave City.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 13, 2007)

axx58 said:


> Anyone know where to obtain a ditto in pearl? I am in desperate need of one, possibly 2. Can anyone help me out on this one?



They'll come in swarms. After you obtain the national dex, you'll need to talk to lucus' sister everyday to find out if there is a ditto swarm and where. They won't be around everyday, so you'll have to be patient.


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Pokeradar. At least for Diamond, it is. In the route on the right of Canalave City.



I thought the radar only works if you have seen them and then if so, I haven't seen one. Also, since you posted I have been hanging out in this area and I have had no such luck...


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> They'll come in swarms. After you obtain the national dex, you'll need to talk to lucus' sister everyday to find out if there is a ditto swarm and where. They won't be around everyday, so you'll have to be patient.



Excellent... except that the swarm for today is frickin duduos...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 13, 2007)

Actually you can find ditto in both versions in the place mentioned before using only the Pokeradar and without consulting Lucas' sister. You have a 22% chance of encountering Ditto each time you use it.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 13, 2007)

axx58 said:


> Excellent... now all I have to know is where to find the sister...



She's in sandgem town, but I got it mixed up. Ditto is actually on the pokeradar. :/

That link should help though.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 13, 2007)

ok im ready but i need somenone to trade and trade back my electabuzz so i can get electavire


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

If you need a Ditto, I can send yah one if you want


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 13, 2007)

can someone trade then trade back for me


----------



## Masaki (May 13, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> and how do i get a trainer card like some people have in their sigs?



Look at the bottom of my trainer card.


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> If you need a Ditto, I can send yah one if you want



That would be excellent...


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (May 13, 2007)

i need a trade/trade4 back with my rhydon so it can evolve


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

Brandon said:


> i need a trade/trade4 back with my rhydon so it can evolve



I can do that if you need me to. PM me


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

I am still confused about how this stupid pokeradar works... I looked at the site and it seemed pretty vague to me. can anyone dumb it down for me?


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

axx58 said:


> I am still confused about how this stupid pokeradar works... I looked at the site and it seemed pretty vague to me. can anyone dumb it down for me?



Nevermind... I figured this one out. I thought that the radar was the app and not a key item... I'm just too stupid sometimes.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (May 13, 2007)

It seems my question got buried by other people's posts so I'm reposting it!:



Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> Hitomi again...I'M STUCK AGAIN!
> 
> I finished going through the Iron Island and Canalave Gym Leader. The story plot unfolds and told me to go the Valor Lakefront to check out the explosion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazybook (May 13, 2007)

I think i answered it


----------



## Pein (May 13, 2007)

ok im at snowpoint city ready to get the 6th badge what level should all my pokemon be so there all level45 that good or should i be higher


----------



## Lazybook (May 13, 2007)

Mine were over 50 when i was there. If you have Fire/Fighting + Electric, then theres no problem


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

im bored XDDD wonder what pokemon to raise next 8_D


----------



## Tone (May 13, 2007)

The main issue with Double-Edge Aerodactyl is that I would need Fire Red and Emerald to obtain it, and I have neither, so I opted for Return, though ice fang seems quite good.

Come to think of it, that really does kind of limit me in comparison to what things are capable of but hey, gotta do what I can.

I think Calm Mind can work, but in all honesty, it probably depends what I'm going up against. I like Lanturn a lot but he just doesn't seem as effective as he used to be (oh GSC era, how I miss you!) but I cant think of any electric types to replace him.. Im thinking Jolteon, Raichu or Electivire.

As for battling, I'm still in the progress of getting everything planned out, but EV training and such won't take long (seriously, only 20 minutes or so with pokerus + power items), give me a few days or so after I've decided on what I want to do 

Oh, and in terms of an online pokedex? Psypokes.com > Serebii. Loads super fast and has a lot more detail.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 13, 2007)

where do u find the super rod?


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Beat the game and go to this place where you meet a gguy with flame hair and then go up and a guy'll give it to ya.
Or to be more precise. Fight area the guy ya meet's name is buck


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Everyone has their own ideas and opinions on Pokemon movesets. So just determine what moves you want for your Pokemon based on other people's ideas. The people above me have already gave you good suggestions but here I go. And in all honesty, I got most of the below ideas from smogon.
> 
> *Swampert*: Great Pokemon. Idk what Avalanche does. Moveset looks fine although you might want Ice Beam (for those nasty dragons).



Avalance is an ice attack and physical so it'll be stronger than ice beam for a swampert even with the 35 less power avalance has.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 13, 2007)

gezz I want a freebas can I get one with a good rod?


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Yes. You get him in ruby though....can you get him in Pearl and diamond too? If so then I'm stupid for migrating like a million of 'em.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 13, 2007)

yea u can get him on D&P


----------



## Tone (May 13, 2007)

Also of note: Avalanche always attacks last, and if Swampert takes a hit, avalanche's attack power doubles :S

it does seem kind of risky vs. grass types, though.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Guys...I ust got a shiny Beldum...I evolves=d it into Metang. It'll be a shiny Metagross soon.


----------



## Lazybook (May 13, 2007)

Holy crap i need that


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Guys...I ust got a shiny Beldum...I evolves=d it into Metang. It'll be a shiny Metagross soon.



Remember the doubt thing i told you about when you admitted hacking darkrai and shemi....yeah it's kicking in right about now....


----------



## Countach (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Guys...I ust got a shiny Beldum...I evolves=d it into Metang. It'll be a shiny Metagross soon.



i'll be your best friend if you clone that


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Actually a guy put up a shiny beldum in GTS for a Mew. I looked for a Mew and a guy wanted a Gible forit. Gave away my gible. Gave away the Mew. Viola! It's a Metagross now!


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

Countach said:


> i'll be your best friend if you clone that



How'about being my friend instead?  

PM me, I can make your Poke'dreams come true...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 13, 2007)

Caught Dialga first try with Dusk Ball last night.  Such easy Legendaries to catch, shame on Nintendo 

Heading to the 8th Badge.  I am not exceeding my Japanese Version, but can't wait to complete this game so I can start on my Gym Leader Pokemon.


----------



## Lazybook (May 13, 2007)

Clone it plz.......


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

3 peeps want me to clone my Shiny metagross. Wow, I wonder what I could get for this thing....*Ponders about his pokedreams*


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

Anyone need a Ditto? I got an extra one that's sitting in a Pokebox, it's oh-so blue; perhaps you might wanna to cheer it up?


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

By blue do you mean literally? As in shiny!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> By blue do you mean literally? As in shiny!



She means is as a mood state not colour.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Well I don't know nothin' about Dittos 'cept that they are genderless and they get their freak on to get me more than one pokemon.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Well I don't know nothin' about Dittos 'cept that they are genderless and they get their freak on to get me more than one pokemon.



So, do yah want me to trade it to yah? I'll also trade you a surprise as well (Got it from Red)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

whats a good moveset for porygon-z? oO


----------



## Serp (May 13, 2007)

im thinking of building a poison team any suggestions on what pokemon to choose and a slight suggestion on movesets


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> So, do yah want me to trade it to yah? I'll also trade you a surprise as well (Got it from Red)



COuldja tell me the surprise from red early in case I have it already.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> COuldja tell me the surprise from red early in case I have it already.



Hun, you can't have your cake and eat it too


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Toxicroak for sure. Maybe a weezing. I don't really know, I ain't to big on poison types.

EDit: Then what's the point in having cake? It ruins the point in having cake.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I don't think I'll clone 'im I've tried  5 times to clone something, it never worked. I followed the exact directions. I even found a video and did exactly what the guy in the video did and also at the same time as the guy in the video. Never worked. Plus if I lose this thing because someone decided they'd train an Abra to 100 and ended up hating him I'd personally smack all three of you for wanting me to clone him.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

guess ill have to raise another porygon z xDDDD too bad, ill keep this 1st one, its  already lvl 94 X_D


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I need a Porygon-Z. Well if I can get a Shiny Beldum off of GTS and evolve it into a shiny Metagross...I can easily get a Porygon-Z


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I need a Porygon-Z. Well if I can get a Shiny Beldum off of GTS and evolve it into a shiny Metagross...I can easily get a Porygon-Z



I doubt it would have good enough EVs or nature otherwise noone would actually trade it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

driek, wats ur porygon's stats?


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Actually if you've gone on GTS as many times as I have, you'd know how these people work. And that Beldum was the level you get im at and it has a good nature.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> driek, wats ur porygon's stats?



It's only 50 atm (for battle tower....gym pokes have a prority to lvl 100  ) and he has 189 Sattack and 143 Speed...and i don't remember the rest .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

oh right ok XD


----------



## Homura (May 13, 2007)

Ok I gave my newly hatched pokemon 10 vitamins. That's how it works right? You give the 10 vitamins as soon as you can. o.o


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Ok I gave my newly hatched pokemon 10 vitamins. That's how it works right? You give the 10 vitamins as soon as you can. o.o



10 vitamins for each stat you plan to EV it on. For example someone would give a chrarmander 10 calciums and 10 carbos , hope you see how it works  .


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone need a Ditto? I got an extra one that's sitting in a Pokebox, it's oh-so blue; perhaps you might wanna to cheer it up?



I do... I have been trying to get one since I got my national-dex and no such luck


----------



## Homura (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 10 vitamins for each stat you plan to EV it on. For example someone would give a chrarmander 10 calciums and 10 carbos , hope you see how it works  .



I can guess that the stat bonuses are evenly distributed each time you level up?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I can guess that the stat bonuses are evenly distributed each time you level up?



Yes once you max out it's Evs for those stats by lvl 100 those stats will be 32 points higher had you not spend any EV points on em.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 13, 2007)

finally got porygon to lvl 100 X_D


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 13, 2007)

axx58 said:


> I do... I have been trying to get one since I got my national-dex and no such luck



Hope you like your Ditto ^^


----------



## axx58 (May 13, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Hope you like your Ditto ^^



Its absolutly incredible!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 13, 2007)

DD, how good is Gallade? I notice you used it during our first battle. I wanna train one, but not sure on his performance.


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2007)

I just got an adamant fully EV'd  Rayquaza for a level 5 Jirachi..


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I need a Gallade. I have a male Raltz but I'm too lazy to train it. I guess I should though seeing as my shiny Metagross is level 100 and that Shiny Charmander that Shinji gave me is now a shiny level 100 CHarizard. I got nothin' else ta do and I've always adored Gardevoir, I have a level 100 gardevoir on my Fire Red. May as well get a level 100 Gallade.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I need a Gallade. I have a male Raltz but I'm too lazy to train it. I guess I should though seeing as my shiny Metagross is level 100 and that Shiny Charmander that Shinji gave me is now a shiny level 100 CHarizard. I got nothin' else ta do and I've always adored Gardevoir, I have a level 100 gardevoir on my Fire Red. May as well get a level 100 Gallade.


----------



## "Shion" (May 13, 2007)

is my typhlosion (ev trained) ok with:
hp:136
atk:99
def:81
sp atk:110
sp def:93
speed:133

it is lv 44.
hasty nature.

is it any good?
i ev trained for sp atk, speed and atk so that it would go first and do massive damage.

attacks are: flamethrower, sunny day, solarbeam, and eruption.

please rate him.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> is my typhlosion (ev trained) ok with:
> hp:136
> atk:99
> def:81
> ...



You shouldn't EV it in attack only Sattack and speed. And it's nature is a speed nature while it should have a Sattack nature. It's highly wierd it having higher speed than Sattack and it should sorta be the other way around lol.

My not EVd typhlosion at 50 has 146 ( i think) Sattack and more than 120 speed so with EVs i'd add 10-30 to those stats. (i really didn't ev it at all...it's the one i used during pokemon colosseum XD ).

It's moves are just fine tho , i would suggest you just keep em as they are.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Anyone got an awakening stone?


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2007)

You shouldn't add any EV's to his def.Especially since he's hasty.


----------



## "Shion" (May 13, 2007)

from 1-10. 10 highest^


----------



## Nico (May 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> whats a good moveset for porygon-z? oO



Nasty Plot
Thunder Wave/Recover
Ice Beam/Shadow Ball
Thunderbolt

Is that good? O:


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Nico said:


> Nasty Plot
> Thunder Wave/Recover
> Ice Beam/Shadow Ball
> Thunderbolt
> ...



Tri attack is a must have , nasty plot too other 2 are whatever combo of ice beam Tbolt psychic shadow ball energy ball or whatever kind of attack like these.


@Shion: 10 for moves 5 for stats so 7.5 total , sorry .


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Awakening stone anyone? I need a Gallade. I want to personally train it from my babt Ralts. So I need an awakening stone to evolve it into Gallade when it's Kirlia.


----------



## FFLN (May 13, 2007)

Just use a Dawn Stone...


----------



## Biscuits (May 13, 2007)

It's not called an Awakening stone.

Edit:like FFLN pointed out...


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

ell then obviosuly the internet gave me wrong information and I was underground for like 10 minutes looking for something I already had.


----------



## FFLN (May 13, 2007)

No. You probably just read the translation of the Japanese name for.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

Oh. Well I found out Gallade don't learn Psychic so I'll need my Kirlia to learn it. But Kirlia learns it at a level that that Gallade learns a move that I want. I'll learn 2 moves in one level YAYY!


----------



## Nico (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Tri attack is a must have , nasty plot too other 2 are whatever combo of ice beam Tbolt psychic shadow ball energy ball or whatever kind of attack like these.
> 
> 
> @Shion: 10 for moves 5 for stats so 7.5 total , sorry .



Nasty Plot
Tri Attack
Recover
Shadow Ball


I almost forgot about Tri Attack. It's more helpful.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

You need tri-attack. An amazing attack.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

.....GOD! I leveled up my kirlia (Fight area exp.) and it leveld up to many times and evolved into Gardevoir. DAMN!


----------



## FFLN (May 13, 2007)

There is the B button.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I know, I didn't realize till it was too late. So I then turned it off then on again and trained him to 31 this time cancelled the evos. I waited to 31 so he'd learn pschic. He's level 31 and knows currently
Magical Leaf
Leaf Blade
Psycho Cut
Psychic


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I know, I didn't realize till it was too late. So I then turned it off then on again and trained him to 31 this time cancelled the evos. I waited to 31 so he'd learn pschic. He's level 31 and knows currently
> Magical Leaf
> Leaf Blade
> Psycho Cut
> Psychic



Why you'd want your gallade to know psychic? He has crap for Sattack.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I didn't take into consideration that he's mainly a physical sweeper. Should I just EV his SATCK? Or just teach him somethin like Focus Punch.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I didn't take into consideration that he's mainly a physical sweeper. Should I just EV his SATCK? Or just teach him somethin like Focus Punch.



Even if you do Ev his Sattack with a base of 65 (compared to the 125 of attack) it won't do you much good. I'd replace psychic with close combat.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I already replaced Magical Leaf with Close Combat. Magical Leaf is als special and does less damage. Now his setup is
Close Combat
Leaf Blade
Psychic
Psycho Cut


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I already replaced Magical Leaf with Close Combat. Magical Leaf is als special and does less damage. Now his setup is
> Close Combat
> Leaf Blade
> Psychic
> Psycho Cut



Ok then , replase psychic with night slash.


----------



## Sasugay (May 13, 2007)

I asked if I should teach him that but when I hit reply it didn't reply so I just asked about the EVs.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 13, 2007)

Would it be a good idea to teach my new Kingdra Flash Cannon?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 13, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles right now?


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

I would,I wanna try out a few things.What rules do you want to set?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2007)

^No Ubers that's all.

I'm in battle right now, so yea. Once I'm done I'll add your FC and we'll run some games.


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Ubers? Which are?
I'm not to familiar with the terms,Uber,OU's and such.


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2007)

From somogon:


> Ubers
> 
> Deoxys
> Deoxys-E
> ...



There are a few more, but you get the idea.


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Ah,alright.I'm using a pretty basic team so it should be ok.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (May 14, 2007)

anyone up for a pokemon battle? # is 0430 4876 7366 and name is Alf


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

I will,since Duy's battling at the moment...
I'll meet you in there.
:edit-Lv.50 no legendaries ok with you?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2007)

Sorry Skeets that match took damn forever, getting back on now.

Edit: Hagane no Renkinjutsushi, I added you so I'll play you right after Skeets.


----------



## Hagane no Renkinjutsushi (May 14, 2007)

alright i'll be waiting

i made a single lv l 100 battle


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Lets call it a game....
Good game Duy,that weavile is something of a monster.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2007)

^Yea GG for sure. Weavile is pretty beastly when it wants to, I'm surprised that it did as much damage as it did to your Swampert.

@HnR: Did you add me, cause I'm on right now.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2007)

8 badges finally.  Now to get the 3 Legendaries and then some training before I tackle the Elite 4.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would it be a good idea to teach my new Kingdra Flash Cannon?



To restate my question.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2007)

^Is there a big reason why you would want that?

If anything a set like Surf, Ice Beam, Rest, and Sleep Talk works extremely well with Kingdra.

Again, HnR where'd you go?
I'll still battle you if you're still on, or anyone for that matter.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Is there a big reason why you would want that?
> 
> If anything a set like Surf, Ice Beam, Rest, and Sleep Talk works extremely well with Kingdra.
> 
> ...



I just saw Kingdra's base stats while I was doing a little research, they seem quite low for a stage 2.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Skeets let's battle if you want~

@All

If I equip  Macho brace and Pokerus on a pokemon, send him out first, then switch out and beat the enemy with another Pokemon, will the macho brace and pokerus Pokemon receive x4 EVs?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> DD, how good is Gallade? I notice you used it during our first battle. I wanna train one, but not sure on his performance.



oh hey mecha 8)
gallade is awsome 8), it has a great move pol, and is quite handy, though its stats are thesame as gardevoir, except they swap on atk and sp.atk 8)
it has very low defense, but very good s.def. and average speed ^^

took me about 5 tries raising a perfect one X___D


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I already replaced Magical Leaf with Close Combat. Magical Leaf is als special and does less damage. Now his setup is
> Close Combat
> Leaf Blade
> Psychic
> Psycho Cut



lol wat kind of gallade are u raising oO... gallades have crap atk X_D

a good set for it would be

leaf blade
ice punch/thunder punch/rock slide (something to deal with flying types)
close combat
psycho cut


> If I equip Macho brace and Pokerus on a pokemon, send him out first, then switch out and beat the enemy with another Pokemon, will the macho brace and pokerus Pokemon receive x4 EVs?


yup.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yup.



Is it proven? I found two sites that say yes, but some people say that the Pokemon that faints the enemy is the one that gets the EVs...

So if it is x4...then I'll be saving soo much time


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

its what i do when i go to elite 4 X_D switch back and forth xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> its what i do when i go to elite 4 X_D switch back and forth xD



You go to Elite Four to EV train? :amazed


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

lol when i want experience yeah X_DDDD, specially for small experience gainers like gibles etc.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

Hey DD, once a pokemon has the smiley face on it's summary you can't spread the infection anymore. Am I right?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

We need to battle sometime ~ it's been a while,
and it's been a while with those drawings too


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

@NP: lol, yup,no more sadly X_D

@Yoshi: ahaha XD yeah... ill finish em this weekend since this is my last week of term and finally my exams are over! im free as a bird! xDDDD
so u still have thesame team? xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @NP: lol, yup,no more sadly X_D
> 
> @Yoshi: ahaha XD yeah... ill finish em this weekend since this is my last week of term and finally my exams are over! im free as a bird! xDDDD
> so u still have thesame team? xD



I've been slowly building my rock team~
But I wanna start building my real team first though...

I realize I'll need to be using all OUs for these battles...that means no more Lanturn


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

OUs for which battle? ur rock team or ur regular team?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Regular team of course~

There's no way I'd stand a chance against a team of strong OUs if I use Pokemon like Lanturn when Swampert, Milotic, or even Jolteon are more formidable...<<


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone have a spare male Ralts lying around ?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

8_D lol thats so cheap >< im like the only whos left using 2 OUs in a team X_____D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

How do you know when you have Feebas' beauty rating at 240?

EDIT: I have a Male Ralts. 

Probably only half my team is going to be OUs, DD.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8_D lol thats so cheap >< im like the only whos left using 2 OUs in a team X_____D



Well most competitive teams have all OUs.....:amazed 

Though I might not go all OU crazy 
I always pick my favorites though


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

well basically every's team constists of OUs, theres no strategy to it really >< its kinda boring XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

True, I get bored and kind of annoyed when I see a team with the same ol' Salamence, TTar, Garchomp, Dragonite, Espeon etc. <<

But they do hit good


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> How do you know when you have Feebas' beauty rating at 240?
> 
> EDIT: I have a Male Ralts.
> 
> Probably only half my team is going to be OUs, DD.



Interested in a trade,and what do you want in return?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> True, I get bored and kind of annoyed when I see a team with the same ol' Salamence, TTar, Garchomp, Dragonite, Espeon etc. <<
> 
> But they do hit good



lol wen i battle people, its like... uh... look a garchomp's out first. then comes out a dragonite, then a TT, then a salamence, then a metagros, then a ryperior if possible XD


its like wtf are u serious ><....

thats y i said on the planning thread to limit OUs to 2 per 6 team and 1 per 3 team.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

It's no fun like that~

If it were up to me, I'd pick a few Lanturn and a Whiscash 
favorites are fun

kk bed time~
gnight ppl


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Interested in a trade,and what do you want in return?



Do you have a Lotad?

EDIT: DD how do you know when you have Feebas' beauty rating up to 240


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

haha i love my espeon and gallade xD...but untill now,i never knew espeon was an OU till every started using it ><

and g'night XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> well basically every's team constists of OUs, theres no strategy to it really >< its kinda boring XD



You have got to be kidding me.........

I think you're scrubbiness on getting owned by OUs or a well planned out team is clouding everything in your head. All six of my Pokemons (Weavile, Starmie, TTar, Salamence, Donphan, and Blissey) are OUs and it's not necesarrily a walk in the park for me to beat people. You seriously think people just run in with their OUs and throw out random stuff and win? Okay probably a CSmence can come in a safe switch and rape anything on it's first Draco Metor outside of Blissey, Empoleon, and other CSmence counters. Again that's your fault for not being prepared and trying to cover everything on the threat list and your team's type coverage.

You stated earlier that you would not want to fight or think it's lame to fight a team consisting of like...Garchomp, TTar, Salamence, Dragonite, Metagross, and add a filler OU here. Well if you have a better grasp of the game you would understand...that team is pretty damn horrible. Any decent water pokemon with Surf and Ice Beam will rape that team like there is no tomorrow. Hell, Gyarados can probably set up 1 Dragon Dance and decimate that whole team as well, granted it has Ice Fang to OHKO the dragons.

I use to know a guy that will ALWAYS beat me using a team full of UUs against my team full of OUs back during the ADV generation. This guy was good and hella smart. The point is that you make it seem like the OUs are unbelievably overpowered and unstoppable. The OUs doesn't break the game in anyway unlike the Ubers. All Pokemon outside of the Ubers are allowed, and it is your very own choice to not use them or not. So in your case you choose not to and instead of trying to overcome your weaknesses you just whine about them. Suck up scrubs, the main point of battling someone is to win, and if you choose not to maximize your chances of winning, you better come well prepared.

Also Espeon is not an OU, it's decent enough to be used in standard play but it's just a toned down verson of Alakazam. The only reason someone would probably pick Espeon is that they either like the Pokemon or they want to Baton Pass some Calm Minds.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 14, 2007)

does anyone else not use the starter pokemon in there party


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

trust me, why do u have to write an essay, i bet ur thinking that im pissed off that i lost, trust me im not, ur not the only 1 who uses them, even yoshi had them when i battled. all im saying that they should limit their use becuse almost every1 is thesame. ;D

so please. get overurself.


----------



## Homura (May 14, 2007)

What's a good nature for Special Defense?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

depends what u want to decrease, calm for atk


----------



## Homura (May 14, 2007)

Calm nature it is then


----------



## VaporOfTheStars (May 14, 2007)

I can't findnot one stinkin' pokemon in my game thathas a serious nature!!!!
I have some oin my ruby,but none on my pearl!!!Tis crazy!!!


----------



## Masaki (May 14, 2007)

You can pal park it it (if it's male) with an everstone, and use it for breeding.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

VaporOfTheStars said:


> I can't findnot one stinkin' pokemon in my game thathas a serious nature!!!!
> I have some oin my ruby,but none on my pearl!!!Tis crazy!!!



Keep breeding till you get one...it may take 1 egg it may take 40 like my modest milotic did...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> trust me, why do u have to write an essay, i bet ur thinking that im pissed off that i lost, trust me im not, ur not the only 1 who uses them, even yoshi had them when i battled. all im saying that they should limit their use becuse almost every1 is thesame. ;D
> 
> so please. get overurself.



It didn't totally pertain to me, it just gets to me when a scrubby statement is thrown out. I blame SRK for making me like this. Mainly the part about having a pack of OUs in your team is easy mode and evidently a free win. I so wish I can send in TTar and destroy every thing in my path right off the bat, cause it's that hard to send in TTar. 

You should head on to smogon to battle some of the people there, you'll see what I mean about team compisition like in one of my earlier posts. Hell, even head on over to SRK to battle some of the guys there in Pokemon. They'd even praise you for having a beastly team.

Hearing the limitation of Pokemon because they are cheap and common just rings the bell to me like those random scrubs in the arcades who moans and groans about the usage of Ken in 3s, Sagat in CvS2, and Sentinel in MvC2.


----------



## Kyuubi6 (May 14, 2007)

I just caught Mesprit on Saturday.


----------



## Masaki (May 14, 2007)

Question: If I want to catch Mesprite, should I just Masterball it?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 14, 2007)

You can, or you can save it for ther other legendary runner.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

^ depends if u want to save masterball for something else. but mesprit is pretty crap x_D i'd save it for a better LG that has better stats. but if ur desperate for it, then yeah. go ahead ^^'

@Duy: Im not gonna continue bickering about this stuff because ive already said what i wanted to say, and if i am going to continue, ill just be repeating what i said. Just to point out. read what u just wrote, and think about it. I cant exactly blame SRK cos i dont know how that is. But just because they do it, doesnt me have to tag along. that just means ur just as bad as them. either scared of losing or just a loser.

question: _why_ do they use Ken. simple, hes easy to do string combos, versitile and pretty much _every1_ knows his moves. there u go. answer. EVERY1 knows his moves, but i bet no one can use the others because Ken is 'unbeatable'. u following me? theres nothing behind it, just a breezy win. no competition what so ever. same with pokemon. try using regular pokemon, it makes up for a more competitive game play. Not just a 'oh its over, i got pwned'. but 'that was good game! it was close'.


----------



## naruto.hinata (May 14, 2007)

*Already*

*Pokemon Pearl and Diamond have already came out where I'm at in Florida.
I watch my friend play the game in forth period before and before the bell rings for fifth period.*


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

naruto.hinata said:


> *Pokemon Pearl and Diamond have already came out where I'm at in Florida.
> I watch my friend play the game in forth period before and before the bell rings for fifth period.*



And humans breath air to give oxygen to their blood and eat food for energy too! Oh and we landed on the moon! We landed on the moon !


----------



## Masaki (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ depends if u want to save masterball for something else. but mesprit is pretty crap x_D i'd save it for a better LG that has better stats. but if ur desperate for it, then yeah. go ahead ^^'
> 
> @Duy: Im not gonna continue bickering about this stuff because ive already said what i wanted to say, and if i am going to continue, ill just be repeating what i said. Just to point out. read what u just wrote, and think about it. I cant exactly blame SRK cos i dont know how that is. But just because they do it, doesnt me have to tag along. that just means ur just as bad as them. either scared of losing or just a loser.
> 
> question: _why_ do they use Ken. simple, hes easy to do string combos, versitile and pretty much _every1_ knows his moves. there u go. answer. EVERY1 knows his moves, but i bet no one can use the others because Ken is 'unbeatable'. u following me? theres nothing behind it, just a breezy win. no competition what so ever. same with pokemon. try using regular pokemon, it makes up for a more competitive game play. Not just a 'oh its over, i got pwned'. but 'that was good game! it was close'.



Well, it doesn't matter how powerful it is, it's just the difficulty of catching a Pokemon that is the issue here.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

I am in dire need of a Dragon scale at this very time.


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Skeets let's battle if you want~
> 
> @All
> 
> If I equip  Macho brace and Pokerus on a pokemon, send him out first, then switch out and beat the enemy with another Pokemon, will the macho brace and pokerus Pokemon receive x4 EVs?



Just saw this sure,I'll battle.
Lv.50 no legendaries?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> And humans breath air to give oxygen to their blood and eat food for energy too! Oh and we landed on the moon! We landed on the moon !



How do you know humans landed on the moon, hmm?
Its a conspiracy...

@Duy
I play melee with Ness and Marth and Jigglypuff, to seem fair to others and not just pick the same ol same ol' OU person in a video game....expanding your horizons is fun, ie "games" are fun.

@Skeets
That was last night..I can't battle you until later though. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 14, 2007)

Btw which pokemanz are bettar? Pearl or Diamond?

I'm leaning towards Diamond cause it has Scyther. What Pokemon are in Pearl that arn't in Diamond?


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Oh no Prob,I'll add your FC now though,just let me know when you're ready.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2007)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Btw which pokemanz are bettar? Pearl or Diamond?
> 
> I'm leaning towards Diamond cause it has Scyther. What Pokemon are in Pearl that arn't in Diamond?





That is where you can see what is in which version.


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Anyone have a Kingdra they can trade or just show me?


----------



## Serp (May 14, 2007)

im finally gettin my copy of diamond , so i was wondering what starter is the best,


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2007)

Can anybody tell me if natures affect if a pokemon will breed with another?

My "lonely" ditto doesn't like my Charizard, can't remember the nature. I caught another two ditto and I'm palparking them tomorrow, I'm just curious incase I have to catch another.


----------



## Masaki (May 14, 2007)

Use Chimchar.  Otherwise, Ponyta will be the only fire Pokemon available to you.


----------



## Serp (May 14, 2007)

Chimchar it is then


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have a Kingdra they can trade or just show me?



That would be me.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have a Kingdra they can trade or just show me?



I do...bt i cant trust u too just "show" it


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> That would be me.


Do you need anything?
Or if you have a horsea that'll be fine as well.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2007)

Ah legend.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

I can see up your skirt.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2007)

That's the blue jumper.
There's a brown skirt.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

If that's the case, then I demand an upskirt picture of you.

For science.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2007)

science can go f**k it's logical self.


The Thieving Queen said:


> Can anybody tell me if natures affect if a pokemon will breed with another?
> 
> My "lonely" ditto doesn't like my Charizard, can't remember the nature. I caught another two ditto and I'm palparking them tomorrow, I'm just curious incase I have to catch another.


Anyone?


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

It's doesn't matter if they like each other or not,they'll still breed.Though I think it'll take longer than usual to get an egg.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Do you need anything?
> Or if you have a horsea that'll be fine as well.



Do you have a Dragon scale or TM 73 or a Lotad.


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Oh,let me check.It'll take a bit since I'm in the BT.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> science can go f**k it's logical self.
> 
> Anyone?



And you'd do me, right? Because I is music-pimp and everything.

Does anyone even have Arceus yet?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

> Can anybody tell me if natures affect if a pokemon will breed with another?
> 
> My "lonely" ditto doesn't like my Charizard, can't remember the nature. I caught another two ditto and I'm palparking them tomorrow, I'm just curious incase I have to catch another.


do u mean like the compatibility of the pokes?

well it goes like this

- prefers to play with other pokes  = no egg
- dont seem to like each other = low egg rate
- get along well = normal egg rate
- they get along really well = high egg rate

does that answer ur question?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> do u mean like the compatibility of the pokes?
> 
> well it goes like this
> 
> ...


Yup, thanks DD.
So I'm guessing I'm doing the right thing by catching 3 ditto.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

haha three dittos? wat for xD diff natures?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2007)

Well two of them have got lonely natures, one of them timid. I caught three trying to get different natures, as I wasn't sure if it affected compatability with other pokemon. 

That and I'm beginning my army of mega dittos.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

Will you attach the dust to all of them?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Will you attach the dust to all of them?


I'm going to regret asking this but

um dust?


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

A special kind of dust that makes Ditto's feel elated and stronger than they actually are.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 14, 2007)

What the hell, like ditto cocaine?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 14, 2007)

Ditto cocaine ftw! And ditto's not only a dealer, he's also a pimp. Why do you think he could screw (aka mate) with any other pokemon?


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

Yes, pretty much.


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

Can someone give me a good movelpool for each of my pokemon


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2007)

i caught a ditto of every nature w8 no i still need like 3 or so...
@Shinji really doubt those are all legit shinies >.>


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2007)

@ DD: Nay, if I wanted a character with a huge win percentage I'd pick Yun and activite Genei-Jin years ago. SRK taught me one great lesson, you play to win, regardless of having a so called "honor" system or anything of the likes.

@ Yoshitsune: Marth is either the 2nd or 3rd best character in the game depending on how the tier list place him now against Sheik. Other than that he's the most overused out of the three. Also I know it's a game, but you gotta remember the main point of battling someone. That is beating them and by having a higher chance in beating them without breaking any rules you're playing the game to it's fullest.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 14, 2007)

You guys are so awesome putting all your team out there for people to see (ie Trainer Cards). I know now what exactly to use in order to beat you guys. Maybe I should make up a trainer card that has fake pokemons on it...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2007)

Guess I should go and remake my Trainer Card since everyone has one


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You guys are so awesome putting all your team out there for people to see (ie Trainer Cards). I know now what exactly to use in order to beat you guys. Maybe I should make up a trainer card that has fake pokemons on it...



You do realise that TC's usually only show the person's favourites? If you battle competitively, you will have anything between 30 to 60 pokes specifically trained for shit.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> You do realise that TC's usually only show the person's favourites? If you battle competitively, you will have anything between 30 to 60 pokes specifically trained for shit.



Yuh, but I noticed that when people battle someone for the first time without knowing what the other person have. They usually stick with their favorite.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

@duy: well theres two ways of 'winning'

theres fair play, and theres playing it dirty, where a rogue win is obtained. obviously ur on the dirty side, so ill leave u to it. its not my problem.


----------



## Homura (May 14, 2007)

>__> Breeding can be such a drag.

It took me over a bazillion eggs just to get the perfect nature for several of my pokemon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

wat were u raising? if u have an ever stone, attach it to the parent who has the right nature.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @duy: well theres two ways of 'winning'
> 
> theres fair play, and theres playing it dirty, where a rogue qin is obtained. obviously ur on the dirty side, so ill leave u to it. its not my problem.



What exactly are you accusing Duy of? In plain English, if you will.


----------



## Homura (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wat were u raising? if u have an ever stone, attach it to the parent who has the right nature.



...and I'm just finding this out now?


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Is Smeargle the only pokemon you can breed with Sneasel for Ice punch?
Or is there a chain of other pokes you can do it with?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> What exactly are you accusing Duy of? In plain English, if you will.



playing with a team consisting of OUs, it resulted in every1 in this thread to use them now, even yoshitsune was forced to use it. Even yoshi was forced to make a team just made of them, and he's the only person who i know plays with varied pokemon.



> Is Smeargle the only pokemon you can breed with Sneasel for Ice punch?
> Or is there a chain of other pokes you can do it with?


hey skeets, wanna trade train?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> What exactly are you accusing Duy of? In plain English, if you will.



Of, of, of, of BEASTING...BWUHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Kidding, it's really my fault starting the bickering in the first place. It got to me when he started saying that my Pokemon are big, mean, and that they are lame and easy to win with due to their top tierness.

Man, I should've raised a Togekiss and Flinchhax this whole board. Would've been a lot funnier than setting up DD with TTar, dropping bombs with CSmence, or sweeping full teams with Starmie cause no one has a counter or special wall.

Anyone wanna battle, I got 30mins. before I head on out.


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

@DD: Sure which pokes you have in mind?
And It'll have to wait a bit,since I'm in the BT with a friend of mine,we're going for our 50 wins.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

oh ok,lol, erm i have some of my pokes x_D erm, i have a pupitar, a garchomp thats it i think ^^, i re-bred my TT the one frommy emerald was quite weak ^^'


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

Who gives a shit of someone uses OU pokemon or not? OU pokemon are that because they're usable, but it also means they tend to be predictable. If you can't deal with that, you're at fault.

Everyone uses OU's before long. Be it one or six, they're just there. It's not cheating, and accusing someone with a team including them is just sheer retardation.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

i knw theyre predictable, thats what ive been saying, but all i said was to limit it to 2 per 6 battle and 1 per 3 battle.

i dont really mind people using them, but theres no competition to it really.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 14, 2007)

God I'm trying to get a Timid Togekiss and to find how do I get Nasty Plot to it. So I have to catch a pichu, evolve it into a Pikachu, find a female Togepi, breed Nasty Plot to it, then Ditto the Togepi to make it timid and that's it.

Sounds hard -_-.

Anyone wants modest Togepis?


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

As I said, if you can't counter 'em, there's no one to blame but yourself. And if you agree about their predictability, what the fuck are you bitching about?

You're not really one to talk about competitive-battling, though. Not after the Lati@s thing.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

im not gonna start bickering with u too, i already told yoshi the reason about the latios. before the battle i said i was using a latios, but i never knew that the hold item was banned.

i guess u really dont mind about the OUs cos ur team is made up of them aswell. so pfft. i rest my case


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

Ignorance is hardly an excuse.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 14, 2007)

Well the guy didn't know. Just do a rematch :|


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

not my fault. its a latios u should know what its holding


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

It doesn't work that way. It's a commonly known and accepted rule not to give a Lati@s Soul Dew. Just because you were ignorant of that fact it does not mean the other was at fault. You keep on sliding the blame onto the other.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

well D/P was the only time ive battled online, so was the time i discovered 'OU pokes'. so ignorance could barely be a fault.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> well D/P was the only time ive battled online, so was the time i discovered 'OU pokes'. so u cant really say that it was my fault. i only knew about these things after ive battled.


I can say it was your fault. Or are you trying to insinuate someone else was to blame for the fact that you never looked into rules, customs and so on concerning pokemon battles?

Your ignorance concerning this was your fault.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 14, 2007)

i never said that it was the other person's fault to begin with. i only said that i gave him a warning before hand. but now that i know the rules obviously i wont be using it against people.


----------



## Pibrebaut (May 14, 2007)

i got a question im new to the game and on my pal pad i saw that one of my friends was in a "group" on their details i was wondering if there are clans online or something is so how do u make or create one ingame?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 14, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Is Smeargle the only pokemon you can breed with Sneasel for Ice punch?
> Or is there a chain of other pokes you can do it with?



If I remember correctly, I did it with Medicham to Burneary, and then Buneary to Sneasel.


----------



## Hylian (May 14, 2007)

does anyone know a good place to train lvl 20 pokemon? i have like three of them but the rest are lvl 50, so i need to train them alot..


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Someone just traded me a lvl 100 shiny ho-oh with sacred ash for a lvl 58 articuno....it yells hacked but atleast i can use the ash and i'll trade it away for something else...anyone want it? XD.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 14, 2007)

how exactly do you get those hacked shiny pokes anyway, seems like luck.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> how exactly do you get those hacked shiny pokes anyway, seems like luck.



I was lucky i suppose yeah...i just put the articuno up and i got the ho-oh....nothing i actually DID . And i'd prefer a lower lvl nonshiny legit one since this one has crap for stats and was rare candied to lvl 100 since i tired feeding it a protein and it ate it even though it's lvl 100 and should have maxed it's EVs 20 lvls ago.


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2007)

God whats wrong with OU's if you cant accept the metagame thats ur weakness not the strageist who use them : /


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

Ill take the hooh


----------



## Sasugay (May 14, 2007)

Pibrebaut said:


> i got a question im new to the game and on my pal pad i saw that one of my friends was in a "group" on their details i was wondering if there are clans online or something is so how do u make or create one ingame?



Jubilife city, there's this dude or chick, don't really know, but they ask you if you want to create a group and make the group name.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ill take the hooh



Ya got a deoxys or mew or celebi?


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

i got shining deoxys and shining mew


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Shinji said:


> i got shining deoxys and shining mew



I'll take the deoxys...what form is he?


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

Not sure.. just standing there lol Ill get on now


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Not sure.. just standing there lol Ill get on now



How does his head and arms look? Also does he have some really high and some really low stats or is he balanced.

Look at this page and you should know.


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

Attack form, as for the stats

Lv 30

Hp 78
attack 108
defense 20
sp attack 124
sp defense 25
speed 98


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Attack form, as for the stats
> 
> Lv 30
> 
> ...



OK sounds good...refer to your PMs for more details .


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

eh its hacked, but w/e.......


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Stupid thing kept disconnecting me .


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

On the first episode of pokemon, I thought the flying pokemon was Fearow lol


----------



## Sasugay (May 14, 2007)

So uh, Shinji, since yer not answering yer PMs. Tell me exactly when you shut your DS off fer the glitch cuz it won't work for me. Tell me how many revolutions then how many ticks after the revolution.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 14, 2007)

can someone tell me what OU means? i have no idea what it means someone please help


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

it changes each time, but i usually turn off at 7:35-7:40


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2007)

nice....^

hey, anybody have a darkrai, shiny beldum, or mystery gift ticket to activate event?

also, when will the pkm events start?
will they really be available over internet?

if you have answers or the pkm, please pm me and tell me. i am willing to  trade whatever i got, and am willing to start begging at your feet.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> nice....^
> 
> hey, anybody have a darkrai, shiny beldum, or mystery gift ticket to activate event?
> 
> ...



Only the darkrai event is announced somwhere in june but to acces it you'll need to be at a theater in japan when they movie about darkrai is shown and only then you'll be in range for recieving darkrai...so we're basicly screwed unless some nice japanese people join the forums and start giving away darkrais or the movie comes to US theaters...which will be ages from now .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 14, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> can someone tell me what OU means? i have no idea what it means someone please help



Over Used, as in over used pokemons.


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2007)

hmmm...... we ARE screwed then....

do you have beldum?

oh, and i have one more Q, anyone have tm ice beam, solarbeam, and earthquake that i may have?

im so freakin greedy today... my bad


----------



## Rainstorm (May 14, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> God whats wrong with OU's if you cant accept the metagame thats ur weakness not the strageist who use them : /



They have to be specifically countered. Resulting in even more OU teams. -.-. Zapdos, Skarmory, Tyranitar, Swampert, etc. They are all feared Pokemon. And people tend to use other OUs against them (for good reason). It destroys the lack of creativity in a team.

*I'm not saying don't use them though.*


----------



## Lazybook (May 14, 2007)

I have a darkrai.......do you have any shinies


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmmm...... we ARE screwed then....
> 
> do you have beldum?
> 
> ...



I could breed some but i've been trying to beat my 62 battle park win record so i need the metagross that i'd have ot leave with the ditto 

And those TMs you ask for you can get ingame...ice beam in the casino place quake for battle park points. Oh and solarbeam is sold for like 3000 pokemoney in the big departmenst store >_> .


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2007)

i have NONE.....^

no shinies....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 14, 2007)

Man, I just compared Pidgeot and Staraptor's stats...the developers must really hate Pidgeot.


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2007)

pidgeot freakin rules....


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2007)

......i need tm sunny day, where can i get it?


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Man, I just compared Pidgeot and Staraptor's stats...the developers must really hate Pidgeot.


Ha Ha! Just looked....


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2007)

Go read some pokemon sites, they can tell you these things.

Serebii
GameFAQs
Smogon
Pe2k

It's easy to find out, how do you think we find out?

(Also, it is against the current rules to double post Shion, please refrain from doing so)


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2007)

yes master^...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2007)

Is Victory Road heavily HM Tasked?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Is Victory Road heavily HM Tasked?



Yeah...fly is the only one you don't need i think.


----------



## "Shion" (May 14, 2007)

only strenght and rock climb are needed.

not heavily, but you will use RC a few times.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2007)

Alright, guess Golem is coming along then.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Skeets let's battle~ 

I'm training some of my babies, but I'll battle with some randoms


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 14, 2007)

Anyone have Apicot berries?


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Skeets let's battle~
> 
> I'm training some of my babies, but I'll battle with some randoms


Oh,alright just got back.
What are the rules?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 14, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Oh,alright just got back.
> What are the rules?



Let's battle at 12

lv 100, no legends, singles 
See in in the lobby at 12


----------



## Biscuits (May 14, 2007)

Iight,gives me enough time hatch some more eggs....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

I would battle, but I want to get through Victory Road here and take on The Elite 4.  

By the way, was anyone underlevel with the Elite 4 and was able to take them all out?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

That was intense Skeets!!! Great battle~ you have evil "popular" Pokemon


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I would battle, but I want to get through Victory Road here and take on The Elite 4.
> 
> By the way, was anyone underlevel with the Elite 4 and was able to take them all out?



On my second run, Yes.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> That was intense Skeets!!! Great battle~ you have evil "popular" Pokemon



Good battle!!
I was afraid that your T-Tar was gonna be faster than my Trio after that Dragon Dance....
And you got some great Nicks,mine are all pretty generic....


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

But no Nickname comes close to my Pachirisu's nick.  Everyone laughs everytime they see the words 

"Foe's Nut Sack is paralyzed, it may not be able to move."


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> But no Nickname comes close to my Pachirisu's nick.  Everyone laughs everytime they see the words
> 
> "Foe's Nut Sack is paralyzed, it may not be able to move."



*Spits out whatever liquid I was drinking*:rofl


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> "Foe's Nut Sack is paralyzed, it may not be able to move."



Charmander used Scratch on Nut Sack   

><


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2007)

I remember seeing it when we traded...lol


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Yes, but have you seen the name in battle  be happy to challenge you after I'm done with this game.  Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> But no Nickname comes close to my Pachirisu's nick.  Everyone laughs everytime they see the words
> 
> "Foe's Nut Sack is paralyzed, it may not be able to move."



*falls to the floor laughing.* XP


----------



## FFLN (May 15, 2007)

If only Foe's Nutsack could learn how to Swallow and Spit Up...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Nut Sack could learn Flash


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2007)

Hitmonlee uses double kick on foe's nut sack. 

It's super effective !

Foe faints  .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 15, 2007)

Ugh, here it is...

OUs are OUs because they are top tier and every single game whether you believe me or not has a tier list. If you limit or ban the OUs of right now and play other Pokemon outside of them, it is obvious that people will pick the best out of the next batch and if you decide to ban those it'll all be the same. Like all the people who used Blissey are limited to not use Blissey will just pick Miltank now, and if they can't setup spikes with Skarm they'll pick Forrettress to do the job. Same shit different Pokemon pretty much.

You know...you really don't have to pick the cream of the crop to do well. Just because TTar has a beastly ATK stat doesn't mean you can't use Breloom or something else to do the job.



Anyone up for some battles at this hour?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ugh, here it is...
> 
> OUs are OUs because they are top tier and every single game whether you believe me or not has a tier list. If you limit or ban the OUs of right now and play other Pokemon outside of them, it is obvious that people will pick the best out of the next batch and if you decide to ban those it'll all be the same. Like all the people who used Blissey are limited to not use Blissey will just pick Miltank now, and if they can't setup spikes with Skarm they'll pick Forrettress to do the job. Same shit different Pokemon pretty much.
> 
> ...



I agreee with you on that statement for the fact there will always OU's in games in every form. Look at Guilty Gear, many have used Sol for the fact he has good rushdown and attacks that do plenty of damage.


----------



## Floatin (May 15, 2007)

I would but my wireless doesn't support my DS. I have to get that USB thingy.

I got my stuff setup, too. Mostly UU.

On another note, I just bombed my level 40 fully EV trained Abomasnow because his defense IV is 0-1. Tough luck T__T


----------



## Homura (May 15, 2007)

Floatin said:


> I would but my wireless doesn't support my DS. I have to get that USB thingy.
> 
> I got my stuff setup, too. Mostly UU.
> 
> On another note, I just bombed my level 40 fully EV trained Abomasnow because his defense IV is 0-1. Tough luck T__T



Did you try inputting the WEP key of your wireless router into your DS? If that still doesn't work you may have to go into your Router's main menu by accessing it through the computer and swtiching on eof the options in there to shared. I forget which since it was a long time ago when I configured my router for Wifi play.


----------



## Floatin (May 15, 2007)

The encryption isn't WEP.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

xD morning every1 xD. hmm time to raise a feebas, jut managedto get 105 pamtre berries x_D


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Good Morning DD, I'm on the Elite 4, fighting Aaron at the moment, whooping his ass.  Check out the Gold and Silver Remake thread, I need your opinion if the pics there are real ><


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

oh a gold and silver thread oO... why was it made x____D


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Two pictures popped up showing a shot of a DS Graphic of Elm's lab with the female trainer and the box art.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

Apparently there going to be remakes, that is if the photos are genuine.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Good Morning DD, I'm on the Elite 4, fighting Aaron at the moment, whooping his ass.  Check out the Gold and Silver Remake thread, I need your opinion if the pics there are real ><



can't wait for the remake


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

I hope it's true, because I'm importing the game, I'll have to look for my old Pojo Guide to Japanese Gold and Silver from waaaaaay back in 2000 XD, it's all in pieces, but hey, it should still come in handy lol.  

Bertha is going down, but she looks like Agatha...wonder if they are related...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 15, 2007)

i just lost my palkia to a lvl 100 bidoof (dam hackers XD)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

damn these puffins are hard to bake by urself >< i keep getting lvl 26 Y_Y... its too low for feebas ><

^ omg! thats bad x____D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I hope it's true, because I'm importing the game, I'll have to look for my old Pojo Guide to Japanese Gold and Silver from waaaaaay back in 2000 XD, it's all in pieces, but hey, it should still come in handy lol.
> 
> Bertha is going down, but she looks like Agatha...wonder if they are related...



Wonder how the Sevii islands would look like in the future. To quote Conan O' Brien: We're going all the way into the year 2000!

EDIT: How in the hell do you hatch a happiny.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 15, 2007)

yeah don't you jusy hate hakers


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

death-child said:


> yeah don't you jusy hate hakers



I didn't think it was possible to hack o.o


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

DB, wanna battle? im bored of making puffins xD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 15, 2007)

if you know how to  configer a game then you can hack


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> DB, wanna battle? im bored of making puffins xD



After the Elite 4, sure 

I'm on Lucian right now, gimme uhhh 15 minutes?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

crap >< u need lvl 27-8 poffins for feebas ><

DB: ok 8)


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> crap >< u need lvl 27-8 poffins for feebas ><
> 
> DB: ok 8)



I'll battle ya.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

oh hi kitsune! sure, 8)
ill meet u in there then? what are the rules?


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh hi kitsune! sure, 8)
> ill meet u in there then? what are the rules?



Anytime, level 100, no ubers.  XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

ok 8) OUs or Ubers? cos i dont have any ubers x_D


----------



## Floatin (May 15, 2007)

Gold/Silver remakes are fake BTW.


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok 8) OUs or Ubers?



lol, no MewTwo, Lugia, etc.  No badass legendaries.



> cos i dont have any ubers x_D



Awww, lol.  ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

oh those ok sure 8)


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Cynthia is a pain in the ass >< I hope I beat her


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 15, 2007)

yay i now also have a lvl 100 happiny for my dialga yay


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

haha great game! xDDDD lol, critical scizor XDDDD
8)
that stealth rock move u used took off half xD ouch! if it was toxic spikes pluss stealth rock me = KO as i switch out xD


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2007)

GG!  

We'll battle again soon, and I hope it turns out a bit better for me.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

haha sure XD

edit: DB, have u completed it yet oO?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 15, 2007)

no one care's that i lost a dialga for a lvl 100 happiny


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

ahahaha first a palkia then a dialga oO wat are u trying to do? clone it?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!

I beat the ELITE 4 and Champion      

Sadly HM Slave 2 has to be apart of the Hall of Fame >.> forgot to take him out of party...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

xDDDDDD yay! now lets battle 8)


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Alright DD....

After the credits XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

lol u can press start on the credits xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, its just him cycling xD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 15, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahahaha first a palkia then a dialga oO wat are u trying to do? clone it?




yes a failling lol


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

But it's so cool


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

lol just tell me when ur ready xD
and what rules


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Alright about to talk to the lady in the basement.  Rules are Lv 50, no Legendaries

I will say that I have a crappy Pokemon on my team, but that is because I haven't done anything with training after the 8th badge so please no laughs if I lose XD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

lol ok xD
ill use some normal pokes then 8)


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Alright awaiting in the lobby of voidness

Can't wait to start building my Ground Team tomorrow ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

ahh! wadapened oO


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

ARGH Communication Error, and I was about to take out Swampart ><

Lets try again <.< hopefully a better connection.  Some guy next door is leeching our wireless so it can't be helped :/


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

ok goin it


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Alright, got 3 bars this time so it's a strong connection this time.


----------



## 2Shea (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Can't wait to start building my Ground Team tomorrow ^^



You should start on your competitive team first. After all, the gym teams won't be useful until after the tourney.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

2Shea said:


> You should start on your competitive team first. After all, the gym teams won't be useful until after the tourney.



Sounds like a good plan, DD, what happend to that good fighting spirit last game 

EDIT: GAH, so close on beating you T_T


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

ahaha great one DB xD 5 of mypokes were weak agains flying xDDD i was dreading my death xDDDD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Haha, you and Yoshi with the Ninjask Protect and Baton Pass Strategy >.>

I almost owned you, can't believe how fast Porygon-Z went down though.  

Good game


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

lol i just palparked my old ninjask this morning so i thought id make use of him xDDDD

haha porygon only has 100+ def and s.def haha xD so it cant really stand a 120 close combat ahahahaha XD i shudve used him later on XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

On the hunt for the Coin Poketch app and I talked to a guy at the hotel resort that mentions the Silver Pokemon in Johto....

Ya, it's gonna happen


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2007)

There was also mention of Red Gyarados in the beginning.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 15, 2007)

A Johto gym leader was in the 8th gym town as well,Jasmine correct?


----------



## 2Shea (May 15, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> A Johto gym leader was in the 8th gym town as well,Jasmine correct?



Yup, she indeed was.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

yeah lol, maybe its happening after all 8D


----------



## Masaki (May 15, 2007)

Hm, I'd like for there to be one super game of all Pokemon and regions so far plus 7 new Pokemon (for an even 500).

- An unevolved form of Kanghaskhan and Miltank/Tauros (evolves depending on gender)

- An evolved form of Farfetch'd

- A super family of Pokemon (like the Dratini family, the Beldum family, the Bagon family, and the Larvitar family)

- One last legendary


----------



## Tone (May 15, 2007)

I thought the gold/silver references were pretty cool.. But doesnt the game take place around the same time? Ruby/Sapphire took place as the events of Red/Blue were happening, so who knows..


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2007)

It takes place after GSC, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Haha, you and Yoshi with the Ninjask Protect and Baton Pass Strategy >.>
> 
> I almost owned you, can't believe how fast Porygon-Z went down though.
> 
> Good game



Wanna battle battou? And relive your Ninjask experience?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

1) How in the hell do you hatch a Happiny?

2) Does anyone have a Dragon Scale?

3) Would this be a good moveset for Staraptor:
Close Combat
U-Turn
Fly/Brave Bird
Aerial Ace

4) Does anyone have a Dragon Scale?

5) What pokemon would I have to put with Sneasel so it could learn Ice Punch?

6) Is Scizor any good?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 15, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> 1) How in the hell do you hatch a Happiny?


Walk, walk like your oprah trying to become nicole richie.

The pal park restrictions really mean 24 hours. I'm still waiting for it to let up so I can transfer more of FR slaves.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2007)

Yeah,24 hours exactly.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Walk, walk like your oprah trying to become nicole richie.
> 
> The pal park restrictions really mean 24 hours. I'm still waiting for it to let up so I can transfer more of FR slaves.



XP When I tried to hatch one, I ended up getting a Chansey instead.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

> 1) How in the hell do you hatch a Happiny?



I  think you need to add a special item to Chansey before you breed it



> 2) Does anyone have a Dragon Scale?



No. But I think you can steal it from Wild Bagons. But if you have Diamond you need to trade it :|



> 3) Would this be a good moveset for Staraptor:
> Close Combat
> U-Turn
> Fly/Brave Bird
> Aerial Ace



Close Combat, Brave Bird, U-Turn\Quick Attack, Whirlwind (it annoyed many of the people I played against)



> 5) What pokemon would I have to put with Sneasel so it could learn Ice Punch?



Hmmm... good question. You'll have to breed it to Buneary and then to Sneasel. Sorry :S



> 6) Is Scizor any good?



YES. Well it depends how you use him. I mainly use him as an attacker rather than just a baton passer. Swords Dance+X-Scissor= GORUDEN!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Wanna battle battou? And relive your Ninjask experience?



Sure, lets battle, I would like a rematch 

Rules:  Single, Lv 50 No Legendaries

I'm awaiting Yoshi


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I  think you need to add a special item to Chansey before you breed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think wild bagons hold dragon fangs not scales...wild horseys and seedras hold the scales.

And scizor is too slow for my taste...if you BP speed to it or something though it could be good. Still there are many better physical sweepers and if you want a bug type one just use heracross (megahorn > X-scizor and STAB  reversal at 1 hp is something to fear ).


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sure, lets battle, I would like a rematch
> 
> Rules:  Single, Lv 50 No Legendaries
> 
> I'm awaiting Yoshi



K,
i'm finishing off this E4 match, be there in 5


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Alright ill go get ready for college then, be back when you finish 

EDIT:  Why am I not surprised that I lost ><


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

I want to battle battousai


----------



## Silent Storm (May 15, 2007)

Just because he lost =P

I would battle, but it is a pain getting explosion.

*Edit - To the idiot that negged me, leave your name if you are a real man.*


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

DB,

TTar isn't named after the orange cat..though people would think that...XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Just because he lost =P
> 
> I would battle, but it is a pain getting explosion.



No. Not really. It's because he helped me. Besides I sucked, Yoshi killed all of my team with just Water pokemon.... and 3 out of 4 them were weak to ICE -_-


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I want to battle battousai



Haha, have to go to college now, I'll battle later 



.:xAragonx:. said:


> Just because he lost =P
> 
> I would battle, but it is a pain getting explosion.



Can't be helped, haven't done transfers yet nor built my ultimate team for the NF Tourney yet.  Just got done with the Elite 4 last night. 



Yoshitsune said:


> DB,
> 
> TTar isn't named after the orange cat..though people would think that...XD



Awww, c'mon he should be named after that cat XD and I'm guessing you heard the theme, least I know you got Voice Chat up now lol.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

daaaaaaamn... i'm receiving my wifi today but i don't know... does people still have 50lvl pokemon to battle?... i left some of my new pokes on that level since i was able to trade from the old games... and it would be a waste to not let them fight...


----------



## Silent Storm (May 15, 2007)

Sorry my mistake.


----------



## Draffut (May 15, 2007)

Ok, I picked Pearl up yesterday, and trying to refresh my memory on how it works (Havn't played since Silver, which i never finished)

Trying to get my starting team together (havn't beaten the first Gym yet)  I was wondering if Onyx was worth using at all, atleast early, or should I stick with my Geodude.

Though Abra is killing everything in sight flawlessly, i want some security...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> daaaaaaamn... i'm receiving my wifi today but i don't know... does people still have 50lvl pokemon to battle?... i left some of my new pokes on that level since i was able to trade from the old games... and it would be a waste to not let them fight...



The game "Evens" all the pokemon to a certain level in a WIFI match. Doesn't do so in a local match, though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

You should probably stick with Geodude.


----------



## Draffut (May 15, 2007)

Thats nice, my lvl 11 Abra just 1 shotted all 3 of the first Gym leaders pokemon.  Now he's lvl 13.  YAY!

And is Geodude that much better?  Is Steelix worth the effort?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2007)

Neither onix or geodude are that good but for early in the game geodude is better cause of it's moves and cause it evloves while to evolve your onix you'll need to be much further into the game where you won't need either geodude or onix or thier evos.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

I have an EV question that someone here must know.

Let's say I have a Togepi with PokeRus. So if I fight a Gastly (which is 1 EV for Sp.Atk) I get two EVs instead of one. Question is (and this is where it gets interesting), if i have a Macho Brace attached to my Togepi, will he get 4 EVs instead of 2?


----------



## FFLN (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I have an EV question that someone here must know.
> 
> Let's say I have a Togepi with PokeRus. So if I fight a Gastly (which is 1 EV for Sp.Atk) I get two EVs instead of one. Question is (and this is where it gets interesting), if i have a Macho Brace attached to my Togepi, will he get 4 EVs instead of 2?



Yes.......


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

For some reason it won't go past 7.6 revlutions. I always turn it off at 7.7 revolutions and after I cloned 2 pokemon it kept putting it on offer before I turned it off.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2007)

anyone have powerful herb that i can trade for?

i need 1.

also, where do i get macho brace?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

Okay guys.. i'm online now... anyone want to give me my test battle?...

6 pokemon lvl 100... double battle...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yes.......



that was short... lol XD


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anyone have powerful herb that i can trade for?
> 
> i need 1.
> 
> also, where do i get macho brace?



anybody?......


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Okay guys.. i'm online now... anyone want to give me my test battle?...
> 
> 6 pokemon lvl 100... double battle...



I would of but I'm not a fan of Double battles...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anybody?......



You can earn one for 16 battle points in the battle park.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 15, 2007)

i could do a double battle x_D though i only have two pokes for my double battle  XDDDD..... need to make more 8_D


----------



## FFLN (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> that was short... lol XD



Yes, but your question didn't really require more than that.

For the Macho Brace, check out Pastoria City.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I'll double battle ya. My team won't be balanced because...ya know.


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2007)

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I'll double battle ya. My team won't be balanced because...ya know.



okay... adding you...


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2007)

where exactly IS the macho brace in pastoria city?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

That was nice XD... i made a dumb mistake with my persian... though.. i never used both of them togheter before ...

okay... i guess my original golduck still can be useful if luck strikes... hitting with that punch is difficult but powerful... and the other one was a wrong prediction...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

1)Would this be a good moveset for a Mismagius?
Thunderbolt
Psychic
Shadow Ball
Energy Ball/Dark Pulse

2)Does someone have a calm Chansey?

3)What are the chances of the Everstone breeding trick working?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> That was nice XD... i made a dumb mistake with my persian... though.. i never used both of them togheter before ...
> 
> okay... i guess my original golduck still can be useful if luck strikes... hitting with that punch is difficult but powerful... and the other one was a wrong prediction...



Wanna double or single battle with me?~


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yes, but your question didn't really require more than that.
> 
> For the Macho Brace, check out Pastoria City.



So if I battle a Haunter instead of a Gastly. That's 8 EV...

so...

+2 in SP.ATK when LEVELING UP?!

w00t!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Wanna double or single battle with me?~



okay.. singles will be good this time...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> 1)Would this be a good moveset for a Mismagius?
> Thunderbolt
> Psychic
> Shadow Ball
> Energy Ball/Dark Pulse



Not Bad. I think maybe Thunder Wave, Shadow Ball, Thunder Bolt and Psychic\Energy Ball. No need for Dark Pulse if you have Shadow Ball.



> 2)Does someone have a calm Chansey?


Sorry :\



> 3)What are the chances of the Everstone breeding trick working?


[/quote]
50%. Usually if you have 5 eggs, at least 2 should have the nature you want.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

That was a nice battle. As soon as we got done battling my friend's friend was online so I fought him and barely won. We both had a Shiny Charizard lvl 100. I'm incredibly lucky that I had my lvl 100s at the time because the match that we played was free double. I beat him so my Trainer card isnow.
W  4   L  0


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> okay.. singles will be good this time...



Ok i'll meet you in the lobby
no legends, k?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

...*sigh*... now i believe that i really don't know how to play this game...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ...*sigh*... now i believe that i really don't know how to play this game...



Don't give up! I'm sorry to not realize what ranked Pokemon I should have picked...<<


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

you know... being outrun by that thing really makes me understand my team has no chance in serious battles... and they were made for speed...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

man. I need to have a Rematch with you Yoshi, and this time with pokemon who are not weak against ICE or Floatzel :|


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2007)

Anyone wanna do a legendary battle? (lvl 100 double....but can do single if you really hate double  )


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

well... if anyone wants to give my team a few last battles before i get rid of it please pm me...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> man. I need to have a Rematch with you Yoshi, and this time with pokemon who are not weak against ICE or Floatzel :|



Wanna have a rematch now?


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> well... if anyone wants to give my team a few last battles before i get rid of it please pm me...


Lv.100 singles no legendaries?
I wanna have one more battle before I scrap my team as well.


----------



## Homura (May 15, 2007)

Does having two pokemon with Flame body quadruple the hatching speed if used on one egg?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Does having two pokemon with Flame body quadruple the hatching speed if used on one egg?



Sadly, it doesn't


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Wanna have a rematch now?



That really depends. What set of rules do you wish?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

I'm on WIFI right now and I added you Mecha Wolf


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I'm on WIFI right now and I added you Mecha Wolf



Ok, sorry, I thought you were talking to someone else. I'll be right there.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

I hope that all the pokemon will be automatically leveled to 100


----------



## "Shion" (May 15, 2007)

so......when will events get to america?

will they?

also, does anyone have a darkrai or arceus that you are willing to trade?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I hope that all the pokemon will be automatically leveled to 100



Good match, man. You did really well for just filler pokemons.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

doing EV training is important  Too bad only 1 of my 6 pokes was EV trained. The rest sucked. Good Match Mecha Wolf.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> so......when will events get to america?
> 
> will they?
> 
> also, does anyone have a darkrai or arceus that you are willing to trade?



It's not known yet and it's a safe bet that if they were comming people here would talk about it thus you don't need to ask every day .

And the arceus or darkrai would be hacked since they're not out yet.

Also it's not like you'll need those 2 for something so i doubt you need to hurry to get hacked ones.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

Would you call EV training for speed with three EXP Shares cheating? XP


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2007)

No,the items are part of the game.I transfered mine from FR and now I have 2.
I'm getting another soon since I restarted my FR.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 15, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would you call EV training for speed with three EXP Shares cheating? XP



I'd call it smart...and with 5 exp shares smarter  .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

Skeets said:


> No,the items are part of the game.I transfered mine from FR and now I have 2.
> I'm getting another soon since I restarted my FR.



I would have four but I accidentally deleted the one I got in diamond.

By the way, do you still need a Kingdra?


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2007)

Kingdra? nope not anymore.I got a horsea not to long ago.I only wanted it for breeding.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle Free play? It's up to you single or double. I want a lose on my Trainer Card. Because if I have pure wins like I do now I'll get full of myself. I really want to face Dreikoo for fun before we have our gym battle. Also, I ain't using my water team. I still haven't constructed it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'd call it smart...and with 5 exp shares smarter  .



So it's like 1 EV for each pokemon, huh? Sweet XD


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Anyone wanna battle Free play? It's up to you single or double. I want a lose on my Trainer Card. Because if I have pure wins like I do now I'll get full of myself. I really want to face Dreikoo for fun before we have our gym battle. Also, I ain't using my water team. I still haven't constructed it.



I'm impatient so uh....TADA!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

Hey Skeets, you have any Dragon scales?


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Battle..................anyone? Dragon Scale is a bitch to get...depending on the game you get it in. It's easy as hell to get in D/P. I think I have a spare. Want it?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 15, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> So it's like 1 EV for each pokemon, huh? Sweet XD



the exp. share gives the same amount of ev's as if it battled.. it only halves experience...

pokerus and other effects on the pokemon that fights doesn't count...


hey... the wifi battle tower is kinda easy... oh shi... a shuckle... i never expected it... lost...


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Well, want teh dragon scale or not?


----------



## 2Shea (May 15, 2007)

People don't just sit here and refresh the thread all the time lol, give them a bit, and stop spamming it up.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I do. Wanna battle.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Battle..................anyone? Dragon Scale is a bitch to get...depending on the game you get it in. It's easy as hell to get in D/P. I think I have a spare. Want it?



Yeah and for future ref. how in the hell do you get it.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I don't know, I just ask for horseas and get them if they have one on it. So does it matter what pokemon we trade. I'll probably give ya and Elekid.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Alright I'm back home trying to catch Azuelf, what a pain in the ass it is -.- down to red and still wont stay in the Pokeball...


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Dragon, WANNA BATTLE!?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 15, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I don't know, I just ask for horseas and get them if they have one on it. So does it matter what pokemon we trade. I'll probably give ya and Elekid.



It doesn't matter.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Well, I'm in there. Ready to trade 2 people and if Dragon's up to it, batle.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Dragon, WANNA BATTLE!?



Sure, as soon as I see Azuelf stay in his Pokeball.  I know Shadow Blade wanted to battle as well.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

So you have to get Azelf in his ball, I have to trade 2 people. then get my team together. Save turn the gme off and when you say you're ready add you then when I add you we can play. I'm hoping for a defeat.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Sounds good, even though I got Azuelf Paralyzed, down to a slimmer of health and everything, he still wont stay in the damn Ultra Ball.


----------



## Floatin (May 15, 2007)

Wow you're full of yourself.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Me? No, I want to lose because if I keep winning I will *become* full of myself.


----------



## Neji (May 15, 2007)

> Sounds good, even though I got Azuelf Paralyzed, down to a slimmer of health and everything, he still wont stay in the damn Ultra Ball.


 
dusk balls are 4x effective in caves


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I forgot what I caught Azelf in. I need a Cresselia. I traded mine for....somethin.....OH YEAH NOW I REMEMBER! I traded it for a lvl 100 Ho-Oh


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Neji said:


> dusk balls are 4x effective in caves



Well, they didn't want to use 4x of its effects for me T_T


----------



## Neji (May 15, 2007)

> Well, they didn't want to use 4x of its effects for me T_T


 
me neither, he ended up blacking me out before i caught him because i didnt want to hurt him anymore. I got him on 3 shakes max


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

This is pissing me off -.- I'm gonna stop if I don't catch it before he blacks out my Pokemon for the 3rd time.  

I need to make a run to Toys R Us and see if the TransFormer Movie toys are in since they released the Deluxe Version this week and I have to pick up (TF is my hobby) so ya...after this, I'm done for now, and I will pick up later.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Ya catch Azelf yet?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

No.....He is a pain in the Fuckin ass...


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

This is what ya do. Send out balls that wouldn't do well in the situatin. I caught one legendary (Forgot who) by using a Quick ball like 300 turns after the match started.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Alright, if you have them, put Uxie and Azuelf into your party, I want to do a tradeback, I'll catch them when I feel like it, I just want there data so I can have 151 Pokemon seen.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

I got an English Adamant Azelf (untouched) in a trade yesterday off GTS 
For a chimchar....some kid didn't want him...


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

k. You're going to get owned.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

No, dont battle with them, I want someone to tradeback with me Uxie and Azuelf, Yoshi?  You look like someone that has them both 

And the rules are Lv 50 and no Legendaries Sasugay.


----------



## Samurai G (May 15, 2007)

can someone help me find a feebas it is need for me to complete my ultimate team of pokemon its the last one i need ,if some coud plz tell me were to find it i would be most gratefull


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Alright, I have both of 'em. But I traded Uxie. I did't like him.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

<.< I need Uxie T_T


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

We can do tradebacks if you want DB

What do you have? Got Ho-Oh? Latios?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I got an English Adamant Azelf (untouched) in a trade yesterday off GTS
> For a chimchar....some kid didn't want him...


Not bad for a Chimchar but Azelf really doesn't want to be Adamant.


----------



## Biscuits (May 15, 2007)

I have like 2 boxes full of Feebas....
And anyone care to show me a Lugia!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> We can do tradebacks if you want DB
> 
> What do you have? Got Ho-Oh? Latios?



If you do tradebacks, I think I got hacked versions of those two if you want them in my Sapphire Version, but need the National Dex.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I just want to battle someone. Specifically Dreikoo but he ain't on.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Not bad for a Chimchar but Azelf really doesn't want to be Adamant.



Do you need Uxie just to get it your national dex?

Just pick one weak Pokemon with surf to be in your party, surf to the lake, lose, and you'll have it in your dex, and you can get it later.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Wait a minute...they stay even if you lost? 

*Does what Yoshi says and goes after the last two...*


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Wait a minute...they stay even if you lost?
> 
> *Does what Yoshi says and goes after the last two...*



They do. I didn't know that either, but then I died by mistake, then saw that they were still there.

I still have yet to catch my own Uxie or Azelf. I just have GTS ones


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Awesome thanks for telling me Yoshi, brought my Lv 1 Phione with me  he went down quick.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Awesome thanks for telling me Yoshi, brought my Lv 1 Phione with me  he went down quick.



:amazed 
That's clione abuse....<<

Now you can get the national dex!
I didn't have the patience to catch them and I wanted my dex, so I died too~


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Anyone for a battle?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

Oh well, he isn't great as my Manaphy is 

Now my dex is complete, time to unlock the National Dex 

EDIT:  Alright got National Dex, do you want those hacked Ho-Oh and Lugia Yoshi?  I'll bring them over to D/P tomorrow, I want to get my other starters over to this game first.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone for a battle?



Crappy timing. I wanted to fight someone for like 5 hours and no one did.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Crappy timing. I wanted to fight someone for like 5 hours and no one did.



lol, you still up for it?


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Hell yeah!



Meet me in the lobby. And no legendaries please.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Oh well, he isn't great as my Manaphy is
> 
> Now my dex is complete, time to unlock the National Dex
> 
> EDIT:  Alright got National Dex, do you want those hacked Ho-Oh and Lugia Yoshi?  I'll bring them over to D/P tomorrow, I want to get my other starters over to this game first.



Sure~ I can wait 

@Mecha
We could battle after your current battle...<<


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

Hold up, I have to restart my 2-wire. It won't connect for some reason.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Sure~ I can wait
> 
> @Mecha
> We could battle after your current battle...<<



Actually, we can battle now dude. Sasugay doesn't seem to be on.

EDIT: Ok, whoever logs on first cause I'm in the lobby now.


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I'm on now though.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2007)

I don't see you on either Wolf....did you add us?


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I'm losing currently. He got rid of my Lucario one hit cuz of critical hit. I was mad.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 15, 2007)

What is a good Typhlosion Nature?


----------



## Sasugay (May 15, 2007)

I'm starting to not care anymore. I already lost so I sent out my Charizard on a Starmie.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I don't see you on either Wolf....did you add us?



Forgot to add, let me add and let's fight.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Mecha Wolf, your Starmie is on crack I swear to god. You may not have but I think you evd his Speed until it was like legendary speed.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

@DB
Depends what his moves are. 
This should give you an idea, but it's 3rd gen info~


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Mecha Wolf, your Starmie is on crack I swear to god. You may not have but I think you evd his Speed until it was like legendary speed.



You should see Duy Nguyen's Starmie. His makes mine look like a slowpoke.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

What's it's speed? I wanna compare it to my Sceptile...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @DB
> Depends what his moves are.
> This should give you an idea, but it's 3rd gen info~



Nice, didn't know Serebii had a list like this showing the preferred nature.

GOOD NEWS YOSHI!

Bringing Ho-oh, Lugia, Totodile, Chikorita, Mudkip and Tyranitar over from Sapphire, so you will have your two Legendaries


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Yay! 

That was a close battle Mecha! Your team sure can be deadly


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Good match, Yoshi. I hadn't realize Cradily was such a tank. I guess I should had sent out Heracross earlier.



Yoshitsune said:


> Yay!
> 
> That was a close battle Mecha! Your team sure can be deadly



Thanks, but yours prove to be much deadlier. I want a Cradily now.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Your Starmie was faster than my Gallade and my Lucario...although the critical hit didn't help. I'm glad I lost though. If I would've kept beating people that were worse than me and my Trainer card remained full wins no losses then I would be full of myself and when I go into the tournament I'd get destroyed. My mastery is water types but I can't have just a water team. I'd get annihilated by one Grass or elec type. No matter how dorky it sounds I'm dedicating all the time until June 22nd I have to making the ultimate team. Leveling to 100 is...easy but constructing the team is hard. My team was going to be
Rhyperior
Empoleon
Electivire
Lucario
Heatran
Palkia
But when I got them I realized how terrible that team really was.
Rhyperior-Pretty good pokemon, he's just boring
Empoleon-In real competitive play he sucks
Electivire-Medium stats, alright in competitive play
Lucario-Too many weaknesses and bad types. (Fighting and Steel??)
Heatran-Shall I say it?
Palkia-Again...shall I say it?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

I haven't used Cradily competitively in the past, but I had to sacrifice my Ninjask to keep it alive just in case 

Your Gar makes me wanna train one


----------



## 2Shea (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> ....My team was going to be
> Heatran
> Palkia.....
> Heatran-Shall I say it?
> Palkia-Again...shall I say it?....




You can't use either of those in the tournament anyway.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I haven't used Cradily competitively in the past, but I had to sacrifice my Ninjask to keep it alive just in case
> 
> Your Gar makes me wanna train one



Dragon Dance on Salemence is incredible. I had chosen Garchomp originally to be the dragon on the team because it has slightly better speed than Salemence. But now I realized Salemence can learn Dragon Dance. I guess I gotta get a Salemence too.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Who won? Well it don't really matter. Seeya folks, I got a team to construct.
Edit:That wasn't going to be my team in the tournament. Before the game came out I decided what my team was going to be. When I finally got my team I hated it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Who won? Well it don't really matter. Seeya folks, I got a team to construct.
> Edit:That wasn't going to be my team in the tournament. Before the game came out I decided what my team was going to be. When I finally got my team I hated it.



Yoshi won, beat me with 2 pokemon left.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Dragon Dance on Salemence is incredible. I had chosen Garchomp originally to be the dragon on the team because it has slightly better speed than Salemence. But now I realized Salemence can learn Dragon Dance. I guess I gotta get a Salemence too.



Yeah, I was crossing my fingers when I Aced your Heracross in case you survived it though, I need to remake a Salamence and actualy properly EV train it...only Cradily and TTar were properly EVed


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Wow, that was really easy.  What happend to the "Legendaries will be hard to find in Pal Park deal" >.>


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Yeah, I was crossing my fingers when I Aced your Heracross in case you survived it though, I need to remake a Salamence and actualy properly EV train it...only Cradily and TTar were properly EVed



Lol. That'll be quite a team when you get them all perfected. Luxray wasn't even supposed to be on my team, but I hadn't trained my Jolteon yet. I wonder how Salemence speed post dragon dance compared to Jolteon.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Alright Yoshi, want these two great Legendaries?


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Should I leave my Infernape with Rock Slide or teach it Earthquake?
Looks like I'll be keeping him around for my team.
It's current moves are Blaze kick,Close combat,mach punch,and Rock slide.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Lol. That'll be quite a team when you get them all perfected. Luxray wasn't even supposed to be on my team, but I hadn't trained my Jolteon yet. I wonder how Salemence speed post dragon dance compared to Jolteon.



An Adamant Salamence needs 2 DDs to outrun a Jolteon
If it's Jolly, then it only needs one

this is with max Speed EVs too of course


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> An Adamant Salamence needs 2 DDs to outrun a Jolteon
> If it's Jolly, then it only needs one
> 
> this is with max Speed EVs too of course



What if my Jolteon is Timid? (which is why it's taking so long to get my Jolteon, cause I'm trying to breed a good Timid Eevee)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alright Yoshi, want these two great Legendaries?



Are you offering to let me keep them or just to have them in my pokedex (tradebacks) ?

Infernape can make good use of Equake, and Rockslide misses
If you're afraid of flyers, teach it Stone Edge (misses more, but more powerful)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Kitsune, I've seen you on but never fought you. Do you want to battle?

EDIT: You too, dragonbattousai.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Are you offering to let me keep them or just to have them in my pokedex (tradebacks) ?



Hmmmm, do you have any Shiny Pokemon?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> What if my Jolteon is Timid? (which is why it's taking so long to get my Jolteon, cause I'm trying to breed a good Timid Eevee)



I think it would still need 2 DDs to outrun max speed natured Jolteons. I am getting this info from Smogon and Serebii, Smogon tests their stuff out, Serebii just leeches it and posts it in the form of Pokemon of the Week 

@DB
I don't wanna keep them, so shinies won't help you there


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Lol, alright lets just do some tradeback then...

Actually, I'll let you keep them if you send me two crappy Pokemon holding the two evo items for Electivire and Magmotar.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Lol, alright lets just do some tradeback then



OK, what do you want to see in your Pokedex from me?

BTW, I'm fighting the E4 so we'll trade in 10 mins or so

edit: I don't have those two items....sorry


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Put any G1 or G3 Legendaries in your team for data collecting ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2007)

Best place to EV train for speed would be at the Poke Mansion, am I right?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Yell via Voice Chat when you are on Yoshi I'm awaiting in the lobby


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Best place to EV train for speed would be at the Poke Mansion, am I right?



I EV train (with pokerus and macho brace) speed fighting the 6 Magikarp fisherman (2nd from the right of Eterna city). They give you 6 EVs total, x4 = 24 speed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I EV train (with pokerus and macho brace) speed fighting the 6 Magikarp fisherman (2nd from the right of Eterna city). They give you 6 EVs total, x4 = 24 speed



I have horrible luck with Pokerus.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I have horrible luck with Pokerus.



I'm feeling generous tonight, so why don't I trade you a pokemon with Pokerus and you can infect your batch 

I'll get a Bidoof with pokerus for you if you battle me with unevolved Pokemon, ie "petite cup" style


----------



## Antic Cafe (May 16, 2007)

anyone with 70-80 pokemon wanna battle?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Yoshi, are you wanting these Legendaries or not? >.>


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Really?! I thought the best place to ev train for speed was Fight are because it has swarms of Fearows and Raticates. I'm using vs seeker over there then!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

im sorry DB!! I am going up the lift of the E4...pressing A button at the speed of light.....be there soon~~

@Sasu
I'm too lazy to fight wild pokemon, it's easier to have trainers battle you and all you have to do is recharge the vs. sekeer

I do all my EV training that way


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

lol no problem, lemme know when you are done


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Well then what's the best place for defense and special defense. I thought it was Mt. Coronet.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'm feeling generous tonight, so why don't I trade you a pokemon with Pokerus and you can infect your batch
> 
> I'll get a Bidoof with pokerus for you if you battle me with unevolved Pokemon, ie "petite cup" style



I'll lose but sure!


----------



## Antic Cafe (May 16, 2007)

if anyone wanna battle me just pm me.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Defense is the Hippotas trainer next to Pal Park,
Sp Def is the Dustox guy east of Celestic

DB, I'm going in now

Ninja, let's battle after I battle Kitsune


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Well guys, I found 2 pokemon that I want on my ultimate team. Problem is, they're both the same type. You could get rid of both of them in one hit that they're weak to. I'll spend the entire weekend finding the other 4.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2007)

Taking any matches if anyone wants to battle.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Taking any matches if anyone wants to battle.



Get on Duy. Let's do 6 on 6, I'll use one filler.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2007)

^Okay getting on now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Man, got owned on that one. That rock move is really annoying in the long run, and your blissey...i need to find a coutner for blissey.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2007)

^If you had Pursuit on your Heracross, you would've gotten my Blissey a while ago. Which is why I'm so damn scared of Heracross right now, I'm probably gonna start kicking out TTar soon. Having 2 Pokemon with 4x weakness to fighting ain't so hot. I heard Stealth Rock rapes Charizard and Moltres...but I didn't think it did near half life per switch.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^If you had Pursuit on your Heracross, you would've gotten my Blissey a while ago. I heard Stealth Rock rapes Charizard and Moltres...but I didn't think it did near half life per switch.



Yeah too much dude, your team is too much.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, Duy has a team of OUs...hence why 

@Ninja, wanna battle now?

edit: kk, unevolved 

Ninja, you forgot to set auto Lv 50.......


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2007)

I'm in, Yoshi.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Good match Ninja~
you cheated though with that Lapras who has no evolutions  but it was good

I'll be on shortly with your pokerus

edit: thanks! I actually needed a Horsea 
be sure not to lose that Pokerus!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Good match Ninja~
> you cheated though with that Lapras who has no evolutions  but it was good
> 
> I'll be on shortly with your pokerus



I thought I had it until you came out with the Sneasel, although I thought Perish song was unable to fizzle away when the afflicted pokemon switched out.

EDIT: How do you go about speading pokerus? Just walk around?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Perish Song's effect disappears when you switch out the afflicted Pokemon, even in doubles. I wanna train a Sneasel now 

edit: to spread pokerus, put it in your party and get into any battles (any pokemon can battle, run away or kill the wild pokemon). Eventually it'll start to spread first afflicting the Pokemon on both sides of the one in your party, then move them around until they are all infected. Store them in your PC for when you want to infect some more later.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Perish Song's effect disappears when you switch out the afflicted Pokemon, even in doubles. I wanna train a Sneasel now
> 
> edit: to spread pokerus, put it in your party and get into any battles (any pokemon can battle, run away or kill the wild pokemon). Eventually it'll start to spread first afflicting the Pokemon on both sides of the one in your party, then move them around until they are all infected. Store them in your PC for when you want to infect some more later.



You and me both.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 16, 2007)

hey guys... any one want a lvl 100 bidoof... i'll take pretty much anything... oh yeah and i need to get a gachomp on my pokedex anyone willing to do a trade trade back


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Yeah too much dude, your team is too much.



Nah I think my team sucks. I rely waaaay too much on Blissey and Donphan setting things up for me. I was just lucky that you had Pokemon vulnerable to Stealth Rock and no Rapid Spinner. Having Charizard with SR around totally tilted the scale for me since you only had 5 Pokemon now to work with.

Yoshi, you should play with me sometimes. Me having my OUs like I said before doesn't make battles extremely easy to the point where it's an easy win you know. I'm surprised my playstyle has been working as long as it did really. If you have an adequate team with strong counters to basic gameplay I'd promise you one hell of a long/good battle.


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2007)

I think you're _quite _good, Duy.  Granted, I'm new at this and still learning stuff.  But yeah, your Donphan and Starmie are very strong.  




Ninja Prinny said:


> You and me both.



Hey you want to battle me?



Mecha Wolf said:


> Kitsune, I've seen you on but never fought you. Do you want to battle?



Yeah!  But keep in mind, I only have my bug team ready, and I'm kind of a noob.  XD


Edit:  I'm done battling for the night, but I'd like to battle you and anyone else tomorrow.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I think you're _quite _good, Duy.  Granted, I'm new at this and still learning stuff.  But yeah, your Donphan and Starmie are very strong.



Oh hey, thanks. I was gonna give you a tip on your team composition but I totally forgot what your team consisted of, lol.

I didn't expect Donphan to be doing so well for me. I actually just needed a Rapid Spinner and Stealth Rocker in my team. Donphan could do both so I put him in there. Turned out he's been doing some pretty decent damage with Earthquake and 2HKOing Dragons with Ice Shard. Starmie is Starmie, never failed me back in the last generation and it ain't failing me now.


----------



## FFLN (May 16, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah I think my team sucks. I rely waaaay too much on Blissey and Donphan setting things up for me. I was just lucky that you had Pokemon vulnerable to Stealth Rock and no Rapid Spinner. Having Charizard with SR around totally tilted the scale for me since you only had 5 Pokemon now to work with.
> 
> Yoshi, you should play with me sometimes. Me having my OUs like I said before doesn't make battles extremely easy to the point where it's an easy win you know. I'm surprised my playstyle has been working as long as it did really. If you have an adequate team with strong counters to basic gameplay I'd promise you one hell of a long/good battle.



Heh, you're making me pretty eager to battle you sometime Duy. Your team reminds me of the teams that I would usually see and go against on Netbattle, when I used to battle on there. Sadly, I can't take you, or anyone else, up on a battle yet, since my only team right now consists of the Pokemon that I took through the game. Seeing how 4 out of the 6 have HM moves, I don't think it would be a good idea for them to take on your team or anyone else's at the moment.

Oh, and I used to hate going against Starmie.XD I think I managed to figure out a counter to Starmie, but I don't remember exactly what I used back then.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Well, time to sleep.  Tomorrow intense hatching to get my Tournament team ready.


----------



## Nico (May 16, 2007)

I need to get ready for the tournament also. X_X;


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Ok so i just leveled up my Cradily to lv 100, and did all the EV and max natures I wanted. I check its max Sp. Def and see what it should be and it doesn't match up to the stats:

	HP	Attack	Defense	Sp. Attack	Sp. Defense	Speed
Base Stats	86	81	97	81	107	43
Max Stats
Hindering Nature	376	234	263	234	281	166
Max Stats
Neutral Nature	376	261	293	261	313	185
Max Stats
Beneficial Nature	376	287	322	287	344	203

It's calm, so I'm looking at Sp Def, it should be 344, but it's only 283
its attack should also be the lowest seeing as how it was -attack, but instead of being 376, it's 234...

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips on how to complete the bonus game at the game corner.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ok so i just leveled up my Cradily to lv 100, and did all the EV and max natures I wanted. I check its max Sp. Def and see what it should be and it doesn't match up to the stats:
> 
> HP    Attack    Defense    Sp. Attack    Sp. Defense    Speed
> Base Stats    86    81    97    81    107    43
> ...



i have the same trouble with my houndoom... when i use an IV calculator it says -9 and i'm like WTF?...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ok so i just leveled up my Cradily to lv 100, and did all the EV and max natures I wanted. I check its max Sp. Def and see what it should be and it doesn't match up to the stats:
> 
> HP	Attack	Defense	Sp. Attack	Sp. Defense	Speed
> Base Stats	86	81	97	81	107	43
> ...



wait im confused. u said -atk right? then y are u EVing/ worried about its atk oO?

anyway, the reason why it ddnt get that max stat is because ur cradily had bad IVs. or either something happened in the EV training.

when i breed, i dont just take the nature i want then train it, but i keep on hatching till i get  loads of say... calm natured babies, then find out which one has the highest stat.

i check the stats. say an aerodactly has

7 6 6 6 6 7

and its jolly, but i want a good IV aerodactyl
so i would look for

7 6 6 6 6 *8*

after i manage to get 1, i level it up with another one with thesame nature, both equiped with exp. share. and i look for the 1 that gains more increase in its stat, when i find one, then i ditch the other, then i continue to raise it.

EDIT: not all the stats can reach what serebii shows, but they are the max stat. it took me like 3 goes raising a TT, but everytime its max atk is only 387. i only have a few that actually reached the max stat that serebii showed.


----------



## ilabb (May 16, 2007)

Well first off, you're looking at HP for its ATK, Yoshitsune XD

Did you take IVs into account?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Woops, regardless of my mistake, its stats are lower than stated. HP is the only thing that's up there, but that's because I EVed HP and half Def/SpDef....I guess IVs played into a count there...

My TTar is lv 93 and almost has 400 attack o_o
edit: i lied, it still needs like 30 something


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

rawr! baking puffins is annoying Y_Y feebas will never evolve XDDDDD


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 16, 2007)

I was wondering about the poffin, it seems to take alot more poffin then it did pokeblock in the first game to get the stats up. :/


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

yeah OO 10 lvl 26 pokeblcks in r/s/e were enuf ... but here its only like half way XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Why not get a good Milotic in the old games, then trade and train it in DP?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Why not get a good Milotic in the old games, then trade and train it in DP?



That's what i did .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

i have my old milotic, but i can train another in r/s/e cos i already traded my pamtre berry X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

So how much playtime you guys got? I just reached my mark of 190 hours so i'm gonna take a pokebreak and finish rogue galaxy  . (i have this rule that i'll never play just 1 game for more than 200 hours without playing any other game inbetween....basicly a counteraddictive measure i figured up for ffxi XD...cause yeah you can play it for 3 months str8 and start forgetting tekken combos and that i'll never allow myself to do again  )


----------



## Lunar88 (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, I'm trading my Milotic over as well!^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

I have a 130 but I've been playing melee with friends all month long, and I just started Super Paper Mario


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

mines 159.23 XDDDD
finally! im getting lvl 30/1 poffins! feebas be prepared XD


----------



## Lunar88 (May 16, 2007)

Sorry to sound like a noob.lol But, what do those #'s mean 130, 159.23?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

lol ur game play time XD


----------



## Lunar88 (May 16, 2007)

OH!^^ Mine is 95. I had to stop playing for about a week or two, because of finals.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2007)

151:04 is my play time!


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

90 some hrs is my play time...workin on a ev trained lucario right now...


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

You don't have to max out Feebas' beauty to get Milotic.
I simply just maxed out the poffins it could eat,then I gave it vitamins.I leveled it up once and it evolved.
I couldn't even get the scarf...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

really? was ur dot all the way to the right?


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wait im confused. u said -atk right? then y are u EVing/ worried about its atk oO?
> 
> anyway, the reason why it ddnt get that max stat is because ur cradily had bad IVs. or either something happened in the EV training.
> 
> ...



 Look up the breeding guide on gamefaqs people i doubt you even bred for your cradilys ivs to be high, it probably has shity ivs...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 16, 2007)

So far 70 hours.

And trying to raise Togekiss :\

Even though I don't know, he has 31 IV in Speed which is great (he is Timid), but not sure about his IV in SP.ATK which is only 20. Should I raise another one or just evolve it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

ok, got my milotic 2... x_D but mine was max beauty so i dunno if the none max worked 8S....


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Mine was about the middle..


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 16, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> 151:04 is my play time!



Are those hours before you finished the game? 

Because I spent 108 hours Pre-Elite 4 

Doing some training and leaving the game on XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

lol ofcourse theyre after E4 play time XDDD ur prolly the only 1 who took that long DB XD


----------



## Jazz (May 16, 2007)

Ugh, I'm getting fed up with this...

I can't seem to find Dratini or Feebas 

Anyone know where they are?


----------



## 2Shea (May 16, 2007)

J said:


> Ugh, I'm getting fed up with this...
> 
> I can't seem to find Dratini or Feebas
> 
> Anyone know where they are?



Dratini (from serebii):



> *Diamond* _Uncommon_  	 Behind Waterfall in Mt. Coronet (Fish w/ Super Rod)
> *Pearl* _Uncommon_ 	Behind Waterfall in Mt. Coronet (Fish w/ Super Rod)



Feebas (from serebii):



> *Diamond* _Ultra Rare_  	 Mt. Coronet (Fish w/ Super Rod)
> *Pearl* _Ultra Rare_ 	Mt. Coronet (Fish w/ Super Rod)


----------



## rideg32 (May 16, 2007)

Anyone know any good online pokemon games besides pokemoncrater.com?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

any1 wanna battle? im bored X____D


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

I would but not now,I'm almost done Eving my larvitar(even though I doubt it'll make my final team.)


----------



## Attama (May 16, 2007)

J, if you want a feebas I have an extra one from an egg I just hatched *Thanks to AS *


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

rideg32 said:


> Anyone know any good online pokemon games besides pokemoncrater.com?



Pokemon diamond and pearl have online functions for battle and trade so those other fanmade online games are pretty much absolete now .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I would but not now,I'm almost done Eving my larvitar(even though I doubt it'll make my final team.)



ok, ill wait if u want ^^,


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Anyone know where to get the effort ribbon in D/P?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

its in the shop where u fight the 8th gym leader.its this little market place. talk to the girl


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Oh,alright.One more poke and I should be done.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

So, anyone wanna battle? I've reached a breakthrough in the ultimate team I was trying to build. I'll get to my water team when I'm done with the team I'm workin' on.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

oooo Oo got blissey off GTS x_D lvl 100 XDDDDD might try it out in battles some time.
its hacked i guess cos its caught with a masterball and is lvl 100 oO


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Wann use it against me? I'll use the same team I used against Mecha yesterday. (Not my real team, just my casual one)
Edit:It might not be hacked. You can catch either Happiny or Chansey I forgot but you can catch one of those 2.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

lol ok, ill give it a go 8____D
im gonna die with it cos im not good with blissey XD
anyway, yeah ill add ur code


----------



## Silent Storm (May 16, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to complete the bonus game at the game corner.



Please, somone.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Never played it. Sorry. I'm goin' to the lobby right now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

ok,im in inviting.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

K, I'll prbably lose.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

Yipee won my first battle a gainst my friend Marcos i have W1 L 2
two loses to that nig** atleast i won this one brillant battle i layed down 2 toxic spikes with my Dorpion ko'ed his Gyarados with a Swellow too


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Cool. I currently have 4 wins and 1 loss and it is soon to be 4 wins 2 loss.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

lawl at blissey! ahahahahahha


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

What happened?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 16, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> So far 70 hours.
> 
> And trying to raise Togekiss :\
> 
> Even though I don't know, he has 31 IV in Speed which is great (he is Timid), but not sure about his IV in SP.ATK which is only 20. Should I raise another one or just evolve it?



bump? please?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Dude, your strategy for your Ninjask is awesome.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

lol na,old trick in the book XDDDDD

@skeets: lol blissey = crap X_____D


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Blissey's HP is godly though.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay ur casual party is ur party u played through the game with?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

haha good game! XDDDD
that was scary when i used blissey ahaha


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

So does Ninjask Speed boost get baton passed?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

No, just a team that I like. I was pissed when I found out that he had 2 Ninjasks. Beleve it or not, I was looking for Nincada before we battled.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

haha yeah old trick XD

@sasugay: lol i only had 1 ninjask oO..... XDDDDDD


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

wanna battle me next?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

who wanna battle who?


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

You guys can battle I'm eating lunch now.I got next though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

ok,ill be in the room, im gonna use a team i havnt used b4 X____D 'no blisseys aloud' ahahaha, i guess blissey is only gud for special sweepers... 8(... X____D

oh wat am i talking about XD im bad at using blissey ahahhaa


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

........oh yeaaaah.....you used Baton Pass when I was going to own him......DAMN!


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

gay sas i want to battle lawl is he hard?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Wann abttle me? Alright. I'm not gay. suke is gay so my name is Sasugay.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

> gay sas i want to battle lawl is he hard?



haha u wont know till u find out XDDDDD
im average, compared to every1 here ^^'


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 16, 2007)

ok, because you guys talking about that I need to battle one of you guys... Are your pokemon EV trained?


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

DD ur average... did he win or u?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

i did ^^' XDDDDD

but maybe because his team was mostly steel type 8S... kinda simple to find weakness on those X_D


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I think the dude that has Megaman stuf as his avatar and sig wants to battle me so uh....I'm battling him.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

who's that? is he in this forum?


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

k sasuke hater battle me


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

That'd be Black Smoke.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 16, 2007)

sweet. I'm ignored -_-


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

ok. im just waiting in the room if any1 wants to battle X____D
skeets, u said u wanted to battle?


EDIT: @shadow blade: i know my pokes are, but not sure with the others ^^'


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

ill add ur code now u do the same


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

sasu, are u inviting black smoke?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I'm in the waiting room. 2 of my friends are in there. One is Dynamic Dragon one is a friend in real life. If he engages the battle with me when I'm waiting for you I'll kill him.
Edit:Yeah I am.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

what should i add ur nick as sasu?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

lol dont worry i knw ur inviting black smoke XD im waiting for skeets X_____D


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

level 100. Single!!!!!!  battle k sasu


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I don't care what my nickname is and yeah I already put 100.

Edit: WHAT THE HELL MY FRIEND FOUGHT ME!!!!!!!!!!! He ain't really my friend he's my friend's friend.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Give me a sec DD,I gotta withdraw pokes and all that.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

oki 8) ........
type 10 blah blah


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I don't care what my nickname is and yeah I already put 100.
> 
> Edit: WHAT THE HELL MY FRIEND FOUGHT ME!!!!!!!!!!! He ain't really my friend he's my friend's friend.



zomg i hate dbl . battle i dont have a dbl. party now hurry up and beat him then we fight... lol u got dereped cuz stupid sasuke lovers lol


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I ain't gonna quit the battle. Hold on black smoke this guy challenged me.....GOD I'M SO MAD RIGHT NOW I DIDN'T WANT TO FIGHT HIM!


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

DD host the match and put no sound,since I'm listening to music.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

lol u can put no sound? i prefer hearring random strangers lol


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I didn't have the rightteam to fight him, he'll just brag about how he beat me because I wanted to fight Black Smoke. He was gettin lucky though.
He kept landing criticals and and every attack he did turned into a status effect. All my attacks missed and all this stuff.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

That god damn Ninjask...
Good game.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

haha great game skeets! that swampert was evil XDDD i thought i was gonna loose cos 4 of my pokes were weak against earth haha... XDDDDD


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

That's my old one,I'm training a new one at the moment.I didn't use my Ninjask counter cause it's still at level 1...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

haha which is a what? XDDDDD


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Should I tell you?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Black Smoke beat me but he only had one more poke to go. I woulda won if my Mew had more speed. r if I would've used this team.
Deoxys
Mewtwo
Arceus
Lugia
Ho-Oh
...some other poke.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 16, 2007)

I have a question. How do you get more Dusk, Dawn and Shiny stones?


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

Yipeee I won  lol toxic spikes didnt help alot lmao steels


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

lol if u want to, i have a counter for ninjask too X_D its my lucario xD



> I have a question. How do you get more Dusk, Dawn and Shiny stones?



theres only two of each in the game, u obtain more if u have a lvl60+ pokemon that knows pick up.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

?LMAO USING UBERS AGAINT NORMAL POKES O_O
 u sound like a 11-13 yr old kid maybe younger.... 
...sasugay lol nice name though forte

I can own ninjask ez one word
Sand Stream 

Yipee 2 wins 2 loses 
GG was a close match i suppose shouldnt have used gengar i need to use my new one get hose moves on the new one i got or make a mismagius that gengar is lv. 100 in my game he from leafgreen


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

yeah, it's back to searching for Nincada. I've been lookin' for one for days. I also want him to have a Hasty Nature.

Edit: You are correct! 13. But my name is Forte because my favorite character from any game is Forte. (Bass from Megaman)


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 16, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol if u want to, i have a counter for ninjask too X_D its my lucario xD
> 
> 
> 
> theres only two of each in the game, u obtain more if u have a lvl60+ pokemon that knows pick up.



Hmmm... who knows Pick Up except for Zigzagoon?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Linoone. I WIN!


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

tediursa the cub one its a baby bear i have a pickup party of them i should trade them ova lol and phanpy too has pickup.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Yeah,Extreme speed,I was thinking probably ice shard.


----------



## Magic (May 16, 2007)

Lmao ice shard donphan owns im making one


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

lol quite alot, aipom, zigzagoon, linoone, bidoof?, furret, meowth, etc etc.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Man, every time I find a Nincada it has Calm nature, I want Hasty. I've been looking since monday. WHY ARE THEY ALWAYS CALM?!


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Breed him then,besides Jolly is much better than Hasty.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

So I got to battle tower and figure I can use some 6 on 6 battles with the AI to test out new teams and stuff and I find that they don't have 6 on 6 in the Battle Tower...WTF, Nintendo?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Well, it might be, I ain't denying it but is it a better nature specifically for a Nincada? Because I always say Modest is the best, that's just cuz it's my favorite but modest isn't the best for certain pokemon.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

But why not just get a Jolly one and put down it's S.Attack instead of putting down it's Def.?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Actually I just checked Jolly as soon as you said it and sure enough, it's better than hasty...for a Nincada atleast. I haven'y found any Jolly ones anyway either.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Well, it might be, I ain't denying it but is it a better nature specifically for a Nincada? Because I always say Modest is the best, that's just cuz it's my favorite but modest isn't the best for certain pokemon.



Modest is for special sweepers ninjask is a BPer so attack/Sattack does squat for it. And if your first move is protect you won't need it to have any speed nature or EVs...i'd just get def and Sdaf evs and nature so it'll survive enough to do a swords dance and then BP it to one of the monsters in my team.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 16, 2007)

The best natures are those who decrease attack or special attack when they are not even necessary.


----------



## Masaki (May 16, 2007)

Finally caught that freakin Mesprite...

Quick Balls own.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

So what nature do you suggest for a Nincada/Ninjask.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> So what nature do you suggest for a Nincada/Ninjask.



+def - Sattack.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> +def - Sattack.



Impish.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Huh, that would make sense because his satck sucks anyway.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2007)

xD why would u give ninjask a special atk in the first place oO.... XDDDDD


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I wouldn't. I think I'll give him Jolly nature. For the past like 20 minutes I've only seen 2 Nincadas.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> So what nature do you suggest for a Nincada/Ninjask.



Jolly, because it needs to run speed hax! XP


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Yeah that's what I was goin' to do. I ain't puttin' him on my ultimate team though...he ain't ultimate.


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2007)

Actually, Jolly isn't needed because Ninjask is already fast enough as it is, especially with speed boost.  I made mine Adamant, however one of the natures that boosts Def might be better.

Edit:  Yeah Impish, as was suggested.  XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Actually, Jolly isn't needed because Ninjask is already fast enough as it is, especially with speed boost.  I made mine Adamant, however one of the natures that boosts Def might be better.
> 
> Edit:  Yeah Impish, as was suggested.  XD



Nice to see the bug leader approves my uneducated guess .


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I'm starting to think I should just catch one and breed it because not only are they rare but when ya find one it ain't the nature you want. Oh yeah and do Houndooms often run away? A Houndoom ran away from me.
Edit: GOD! I hate it when you use the poke..thingy and the grass wiggles and beforeyou even get there you fight something.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I'm starting to think I should just catch one and breed it because not only are they rare but when ya find one it ain't the nature you want. Oh yeah and do Houndooms often run away? A Houndoom ran away from me.
> Edit: GOD! I hate it when you use the poke..thingy and the grass wiggles and beforeyou even get there you fight something.




use repels... try it and look how when you get to the bush you'll see how the poke still appears even with repel on...

it was getting annoying and i decided to try it.. and it worked...


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

That'll probably work. So uh, anyone know the answer to that question? Does Houndoom often run away?


----------



## Nico (May 16, 2007)

I wonder what Kitsune's team will be. D:


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Ninjask is definintely in there if it's bug. I have a hunch of another one. The team might also have Butterfree in it. Butterfree is one of my favorite bug types.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nice to see the bug leader approves my uneducated guess .



I recommend to get an Adamant Ninjask, EV train it in Attack 252, Speed 126, and the rest in Defense.

Ninjask won't die to any non-super effective attack, it will surive a fighting Close Combat, and it will survive special attacks quite well. Give it focus band to keep it going.  I've trained like 3 of them, they are my second favorite Pokemon.

@all
Kitsune's team is getting better every day. If you understimate her, she'll kill you.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I need a Nincada....good nature....PLEASE! I keep finding them with things like modest and calm.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Ninjask is definintely in there if it's bug. I have a hunch of another one. The team might also have Butterfree in it. Butterfree is one of my favorite bug types.



Say what? Buberfree totally sucks saddly. It's stats are barely good for early ingame only. It's one of the worst bugs actually...compared to beasts like heracross , armaldo and scizor and the new yanmega.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Well of course Scizor's in there. There's another one that I think is in there but it'll be in my ultimate team and I can't give it away.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Well of course Scizor's in there. There's another one that I think is in there but it'll be in my ultimate team and I can't give it away.



Vespequeen? Or maybe parasect for spore?


----------



## Susano'o (May 16, 2007)

does diamond and pearl go into other regions besides shinnoh


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Now I'm confused. The bug leader says Impish and the dude who said he trained I think 2 of 'em and he said it's his second favorite says adament....GOD I'M CONFUSED!


----------



## Masaki (May 16, 2007)

Speaking of Vespequen, does anyone have a female Combee?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Now I'm confused. The bug leader says Impish and the dude who said he trained I think 2 of 'em and he said it's his second favorite says adament....GOD I'M CONFUSED!


You're allowed to think of stuff yourself yaknow . Just go with what you feel more sure about no1 is the authority here and if anything new ideas is what makes pokemon great.

I think it's too fragile so i'll buff it's defs yoshi thinks it can survive 1 attack and he gives it attack EVs to do a X-scizor here and there...no1 is more correct since we're both equally inventive and just have other points of view. 

Just do what feels better to you.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Now I'm confused. The bug leader says Impish and the dude who said he trained I think 2 of 'em and he said it's his second favorite says adament....GOD I'M CONFUSED!



Ninjask already has one of the lowest defenses in the game. Impish will help it, but it won't do it much good, even if you EV defense to its max.

If you want a Ninjask that can also attack when it comes down to it, give it X-Scissor and make it adamant. If you just wanna use it for BPing and don't care if it's the last Pokemon on your team and you're fighting an Espeon, make it Impish.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Well, personally I want a speed raiser. I was going to make his speed as big asit can get but it'g big enough on it's own. I kinda want Impish but I also want what's best and the one dude said Adamnet was best. I'll probably just go fro Impish though.


----------



## Floatin (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Well, personally I want a speed raiser. I was going to make his speed as big asit can get but it'g big enough on it's own. I kinda want Impish but I also want what's best and the one dude said Adamnet was best. I'll probably just go fro Impish though.



If you're running BP then Impish might be a good choice, but if not, Adamant.


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2007)

Floatin said:


> If you're running BP then Impish might be a good choice, but if not, Adamant.



Yeah I forgot to say that Ninjask has better attack then people give it credit for.  If you make it Adamant with EVs in Attack, along with sword dance, it can OHKO some things (Dark, Grass) with X-scissor.  If you get lucky, you can do that before a baton pass, or just make it a suprise sweeper. 

Edit:  lol I just rehashed a prior post.  I should start reading before I add my commentary.  =p

Edit #2:  Yoshi was the originator of the Ninjask way.  He gave me ideas on MSN and I stole them, just to clarify.  XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

I don't mind you stealing my ideas Kitsune 

Just make sure your Ninjask doesn't die so easily like it has in the past...<.< XP


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I want to get destroyed by kitsune. Seriously I want to fight her. I'l lose but honestly I don't care what the back of my Trainer Card says.


----------



## Floatin (May 16, 2007)

You don't even have a team up.


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Just make sure your Ninjask doesn't die so easily like it has in the past...<.< XP



Well, as you said yourself, it's not there to be a tank.  A Ninjask's life is like the ephemeral beauty of cherry blossoms.



Sasugay said:


> I want to get destroyed by kitsune. Seriously I want to fight her. I'l lose but honestly I don't care what the back of my Trainer Card says.



Um, as flatttered as I am, you should realize that I'm not that good.  If you want to be destroyed go fight Duy Nguyen.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Well, as you said yourself, it's not there to be a tank.  A Ninjask's life is like the ephemeral beauty of cherry blossoms.



Well that makes sence. It's like those bugs that once they hach from their cocoon they hump for 1 day , lay their eggs and then die. Pokemon has so many levels XD.


----------



## Jazz (May 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well that makes sence. It's like those bugs that once they hach from their cocoon they hump for 1 day , lay their eggs and then die. Pokemon has so many levels XD.



You forgot some thing.

Hatch, Hump, PARTAY!, lay eggs, then die


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

J said:


> You forgot some thing.
> 
> Hatch, Hump, PARTAY!, lay eggs, then die



Lol i wasn't thinking of the advertisment but a national geographic documentary...but alas you are right too   one more level of deepness for pokemon  .


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

...you may nt be good but you're most likely better 'an me. I can't wait to become the water gym leader.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> ...you may nt be good but you're most likely better 'an me. I can't wait to become the water gym leader.



Too bad you're gonna have to wait a few years minimum .

I may not have a misty sig but my starmie does have 344 Sattack   .


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Nice. Starmie is one of the best water types. But not the best.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Nice. Starmie is one of the best water types. But not the best.



He's the best nonlegend water special sweeper. But yeah my gyarados milotic manaphi ans suicune (both of those legends will be allowed) sorta kick his ass just because they can take hits better than it. Still if it 1shots everything like it tends to (even without super effective  , props to life orb ) it won't go down easy.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

My hopes ride with my strategy and only my strategy. I don't have my team together yet. My second favorite water pokemon's evolution is in my team. My favorite is Squirtle but I never have my squirtle on my team. I'll admit I cheated to get Darkrai and Shaymin but I don't cheat. I have some shinies and they may have been cheated to get but I traded to get them. The thing is, all of my friends cheat and it makes me mad because they have shinines of every pokemon....I wanna hit them.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Not right now.


----------



## Homura (May 16, 2007)

I'll start accepting all challenges once I'm done making my team and EV training. I completely trashed my old team. XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> My hopes ride with my strategy and only my strategy. I don't have my team together yet. My second favorite water pokemon's evolution is in my team. My favorite is Squirtle but I never have my squirtle on my team. I'll admit I cheated to get Darkrai and Shaymin but I don't cheat. I have some shinies and they may have been cheated to get but I traded to get them. The thing is, all of my friends cheat and it makes me mad because they have shinines of every pokemon....I wanna hit them.



Well if they hack everythign they most likelly suck in pokemon so in the end they aren't the winners. What good is it to have a team of 6 shiny arceus if they all get owned cause you can figure why guarados won't be hit by judgment when they hold the earth plate. 

Just having those pokemon doesn't mean they're actually worthy and good. I'd pity em not want to him em . (i mean think about it...you hack the bestest pokemon everyone could ever want and still realise you get your ass kicked...how much you gotta suck to achieve that and more importantly how does it feel to realise it XD )


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Dreikoo, I haven't battle you. You wanna battle?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I don't really want to hit them but they come to school eveyday and brag about having shinies of all my favorite pokemon. For example, when I came to school and said I caught a shiny onix my friend was like "YOU *FOUND* HIM!" I was thinking.......woooow


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Dreikoo, I haven't battle you. You wanna battle?



I suppose i can face someone new . lvl 100 doubles and no ubers sounds good?


----------



## Masaki (May 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> He's the best nonlegend water special sweeper. But yeah my gyarados milotic manaphi ans suicune (both of those legends will be allowed) sorta kick his ass just because they can take hits better than it. Still if it 1shots everything like it tends to (even without super effective  , props to life orb ) it won't go down easy.



Wouldn't Quagsire be able to take it as well, since only Starmie's Psychic can harm it?


----------



## Homura (May 16, 2007)

Where's a good place to EV train Defense and Special Defense?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

The Hippowdown trainer in Pal Park and somewhere else. I think whats his face said it.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Wouldn't Quagsire be able to take it as well, since only Starmie's Psychic can harm it?



There's a move called Grass knot  .

Mecha we battling or what? I've not added your FC yet so check if youv'e added mine.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I suppose i can face someone new . lvl 100 doubles and no ubers sounds good?



Great, I'll get on now.


----------



## Masaki (May 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> There's a move called Grass knot  .
> 
> Mecha we battling or what? I've not added your FC yet so check if youv'e added mine.



Ah shit, I'm still thinking third gen :sweat  Either way, Gyarados couldn't take Starmie either.

Then I guess my only guess left is Shiftry, who'd only be weak to Starmie's non-STAB Ice beams, and resistant to the 100% accurate Rain Dance/Thunder combo.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

I think my Sceptile has a chance against Starmie...


----------



## Masaki (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, it does.

I'm just saying who'd be the anti-Starmie.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Lucario perhaps.It can outrun it with it's extreme speed,plus it guards well against it's attacks.Metagross is another that comes to mind.
I doubt Starmie would have Grass knot though,Which is why I would use Swampert.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Damn...i had lost from the start with the pokes you sent out first....total weakness bust XD. (btw how fast was your charizard? )




Masaki said:


> Ah shit, I'm still thinking third gen :sweat  Either way, Gyarados couldn't take Starmie either.
> 
> Then I guess my only guess left is Shiftry, who'd only be weak to Starmie's non-STAB Ice beams, and resistant to the 100% accurate Rain Dance/Thunder combo.



Gyarados can 1kho starmie with bite....it needs some helping item if it's to survive it's Tbolt however. And shiftry wouldn't survive it's ice beam trust me.



Skeets said:


> I think my Sceptile has a chance against Starmie...



Depends on who gets the first attack in...cause both have crappy defences and the ability to 1shot eachother.


----------



## Jazz (May 16, 2007)

Or Charizard.

Hear me out, have it use Belly Drum, then a fighting move like... Seismic toss.

I believe that could defeat Starmie


----------



## Jazz (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys, what's a good Moveset for Lairon and Pupitar?


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Seismic toss only does 100 damage max,hardly a useful move to use after a belly drum.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I don't really know what would be the anti-starmie. Not that I care I'll be fighting him with a water type anyway.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Damn...i had lost fromt he start with the pokes you sent out first....total weakness bust XD. (btw how fast was your charizard? )



I didn't check when he was at 100 in battle (he's at 70 now real time), but I know he is 224 Speed at lvl 70. He's Hasty, 252 Speed EV, and I think 30 IV for speed...the only bad thing is his HP sucks. And if you notice, that team was built mainly off of speed. The slowest one was Heracross and even he was Jolly, 252 EV in speed, and I think around 25 IV.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I don't really know what would be the anti-starmie. Not that I care I'll be fighting him with a water type anyway.



You'll have to to beat me for the gym  .

@ Mecha: Yeah i noticed...i was surprised that my gross wasn't faster than your hera after it's agility since it has been faster even than milotics  before...although it could just be a really slow milotic (Shion's milotic it was i think). And i didn't expect to win when i start with dragonie and starme and you have jolteon and wevil XD. Did you ev all of em ? From that team dragonite milotic and starmie were the only Evd ones.
 The others of the EVd bach are either in their first stage of evolution or without all thier moves yet or being recycled for better IVs (damn ludicollo with 3 Sattack and 30 Sdef O.o)


----------



## Masaki (May 16, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Lucario perhaps.It can outrun it with it's extreme speed,plus it guards well against it's attacks.Metagross is another that comes to mind.
> I doubt Starmie would have Grass knot though,Which is why I would use Swampert.



If you're going to use a Water/Ground, it might as well be Quagsire with Water Absorb.



Dreikoo said:


> Damn...i had lost from the start with the pokes you sent out first....total weakness bust XD. (btw how fast was your charizard? )
> 
> 
> Gyarados can 1kho starmie with bite....it needs some helping item if it's to survive it's Tbolt however. And shiftry wouldn't survive it's ice beam trust me.



Gyarados has no chance of surviving Thunderbolt without focus band.  How's that any different from Shiftry?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I'm not going to get my hopes up. I think there's a chance I could win and a chance I won't. Just don't think it'll be easy to beat me.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Meh,Quagsire can't hold a candle to Swampert...

You could give Gyarados that anti-Thunder berry,those things work wonders.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Hey, Skeets. I haven't battled you, you wanna battle?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I wanna battle someone...how 'bout it Dreikoo. I ain't usin' my good team just my fun one.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

Can't now,Doing some heavy duty training!
Can I take a rain check?I'll add your FC now though.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 16, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Can't now,Doing some heavy duty training!
> Can I take a rain check?I'll add your FC now though.



Cool, I'll add you too.


----------



## Jazz (May 16, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Can't now,Doing some heavy duty training!



Heh, whatcha' doin'?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I wanna battle someone...how 'bout it Dreikoo. I ain't usin' my good team just my fun one.



OK i'll fight you . Be sure you've added my FC. No legends lvl 100 single ok?


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

J said:


> Heh, whatcha' doin'?


Tee-Hee.....


----------



## Jazz (May 16, 2007)

I am saddened 

After a week of training Giratina, I still hates me


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

I'm in the lobby now Sasu.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Alright, it'll take awhile to save.


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

J said:


> I am saddened
> 
> After a week of training Giratina, I still hates me


Trying to teach it Draco Meteor eh?


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Critical hit.....DAMMIT!


----------



## Homura (May 16, 2007)

Oh screw it. I'll use my old team to fight some battles. I'll start battling within an hour or so.

Anyone nice enough to trade a Nincada?


----------



## Biscuits (May 16, 2007)

You can find it in the Eterna forest via Poke radar.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

I've been lookin for a good Nincada for awhile. I'm gettin' one from Kitsune.

Wow, 2 critical hit kills....that lucky mofo.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Your charizard had the most important crit kill though  I could sweep your entire team with dragonite if it wasn't for that.

edit: Like it's gonna do on this round.


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Yeahm I was mad when my first was Metagross and your first was Dragonite. Let's see if that critical happens again.


----------



## Homura (May 16, 2007)

Anyone want a quick battle?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2007)

Critical hits can save you, or lose you a battle. It's that powerful~


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, he was right when he said my Charizard got the most important critical because when I fought his Dragonite wihtout hte critical this time it dominated my team. He trained her well.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Yeah, he was right when he said my Charizard got the most important critical because when I fought his Dragonite wihtout hte critical this time it dominated my team. He trained her well.



And i thought she'd survive the extreemspeed too...i guess you don't have a Sattack-EVd lukario


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Course not! But your Metagross survived a Close Combat from my Attack ev trained Lucario. I think he was hyped up on some crack.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Course not! But your Metagross survived a Close Combat from my Attack ev trained Lucario. I think he was hyped up on some crack.



Nah...gross has overly high Def and attack and he wasn't Evd at all...this is my first ever metagross and incidently the most powerfull one XD. Btw why did you use psychic and not meteor mash on my dragonite with your shiny metagross? (also Lukario is better if ev trained for Sattack cause of his stats and cause of aura sphere but he's allmost just as destrucive with normal attack EVing ...for the record that gross has 383 attack and 347 def without ev training  )


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Because your Dragonite could've killed me easily. The Metagross was dead from the beginning, I guess I coulda weakened you more but, I didn't think he'd survive that Outrage. If I coulda switched pokemon in between battles I woulda. But that was smat when I sent out my Charizard I think it was and you let me hit you and used Dragon Dance to kill me in one hit the next turn. My Dragonite coulda matched yers though if yours wasn't previusly hyped up on attack and speed cuz of dragon dance.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Because your Dragonite could've killed me easily. The Metagross was dead from the beginning, I guess I coulda weakened you more but, I didn't think he'd survive that Outrage. If I coulda switched pokemon in between battles I woulda. But that was smat when I sent out my Charizard I think it was and you let me hit you and used Dragon Dance to kill me in one hit the next turn. My Dragonite coulda matched yers though if yours wasn't previusly hyped up on attack and speed cuz of dragon dance.



If you swiched out though i'd have still used the dragon dance resaulting in my dragonite being surely faster than yours and 1shotting it with Dclaw. Now if we both sent dragonite first....even if yours was faster (which i doubt cause mine has full speed Evs and 30 speed IVs) and fired outrage and 1-shot mine she'd still survive cause of her focus shash she was holding and proceed to claw yours .

Also yes i do that trick...if it's gonna take 2 Dclaws for your zard to die why not instead of those 2 do 1 Ddance and 1 claw so that my dragonite will be stronger for the rest of your team  . I hope you realise that if that extreemspeed didn't kill her she'd sweep your whole team XD (unless your empoleon had aqua jet).


----------



## Sasugay (May 16, 2007)

Nice, but remember that my Water Team was made for strategy, it doesn't have 3 pokemon that are steel type. I will construct the perfect water team. But seeing as how you always seem to plan ahead I'll have to use more time than I thought I would to actually plan out your demise and my gym leadership.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 16, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Nice, but remember that my Water Team was made for strategy, it doesn't have 3 pokemon that are steel type. I will construct the perfect water team. But seeing as how you always seem to plan ahead I'll have to use more time than I thought I would to actually plan out your demise and my gym leadership.



Well i won't be using dragonite in my water gym (duh) so you not using steel types won't bother me at all. Do your worst   .

And you got all the time in the world for that...beilve it or not that dragonite i used was a lvl 5 dratini in my ruby not 7 days ago .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Anyone want a quick battle?



I'm down if you still want to battle.

Taking any matches still.


----------



## Attama (May 16, 2007)

Well... I wasn't able to beat the champ, but I was able to see the last 3 pokemon I needed to complete my pokedex. Little bit more training and I think I got her, she only had 2 pokemon left when I lost.. darn milotic..


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 17, 2007)

Hey, Duy. What's your Blissey's personality?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

^Calm cause I want her to take a CSmence's Draco Meteor better. Most people goes for Bold, unless that ain't the one that gives +DEF -ATK.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Calm cause I want her to take a CSmence's Draco Meteor better. Most people goes for Bold, unless that ain't the one that gives +DEF -ATK.



Yeah, I'm trying to catch a Calm Chansey right now for breeding. I figured that was the right personality but wanted to double check.

EDIT: Hey, Kisune. Wanna battle? Since we haven't yet.

EDIT2: Nevermind, gotta go to bed.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Calm cause I want her to take a CSmence's Draco Meteor better. Most people goes for Bold, unless that ain't the one that gives +DEF -ATK.



I'd worry more about CB Garchomb's outrage or quake than any special attack of a mence if i was using a blissey. Also that mence would prolly do more to it with a normal dragon claw than with a CSmeteor (and possibly 1hko with CBclaw and surely 1hko with CBoutrage of a dragonite or a garchomb). Although giving chansey focus sash and having it use counter after will take care of all those nasty dragons .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

^All of the physical dragons aren't much of a concern to me really. My Donphan has effectively walled Garchomps and Dragonites and retaliated with Ice Shard consistently enough for me to give Blissey a Calm nature. I worry a lot about CSmence, because Blissey is the only thing that can come in on a CSmence's DM and take less than 50% damage. Any other Pokemon will just die instantly unless they're Steel type with decent SDEF.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^All of the physical dragons aren't much of a concern to me really. My Donphan has effectively walled Garchomps and Dragonites and retaliated with Ice Shard consistently enough for me to give Blissey a Calm nature. I worry a lot about CSmence, because Blissey is the only thing that can come in on a CSmence's DM and take less than 50% damage. Any other Pokemon will just die instantly unless they're Steel type with decent SDEF.



I doubt your donphan could take a waterfall from my dragonite after 1 Ddance....although you could possibly 1-shot it with ice shard with maybe a stealth rock that you put before. And you just need 1 fast unpredictable icebeamer for that pesky CSmence...it wouldn't seem like that much trouble to me.  Garchombs with sandstorm up would seem much more troubling to me.


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2007)

Anyone know where the Oreburgh Gate is? There's a few TMs I want from there.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Would it be wise to use Skarmory as a Physcal sweeper?

EDIT: forgive me for sounding like a noob but how can you usually tell when you can use moves like NP, DD, SD, etc.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

^That's the thing, I don't assume that I already have Pokemon A vs. Pokemon B. I plan it where I am at a disadvantage and need to switch in to counter. Dragonite is pretty quick after one DD, but I doubt it will still outrun my Starmie. Same goes with Garchomp, I can wall it with my Donphan and the best it can do is either Swords Dance or Dragon Dance. SD may give it the OHKO next turn, but I can revenge kill with Starmie. DD I doubt will give it a OHKO on my Donphan and will end up dead from a 2HKO Ice Shard.

@ Ninja Prinny: No, Skarm back in the days and probably still is, is nothing more than a physical wall, spiker, and Phazer with whirlwind. Everyone use to love the SkarmBliss combo last generation.

Any nice EV spread for Metagross?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^That's the thing, I don't assume that I already have Pokemon A vs. Pokemon B. I plan it where I am at a disadvantage and need to switch in to counter. Dragonite is pretty quick after one DD, but I doubt it will still outrun my Starmie. Same goes with Garchomp, I can wall it with my Donphan and the best it can do is either Swords Dance or Dragon Dance. SD may give it the OHKO next turn, but I can revenge kill with Starmie. DD I doubt will give it a OHKO on my Donphan and will end up dead from a 2HKO Ice Shard.
> 
> @ Ninja Prinny: No, Skarm back in the days and probably still is, is nothing more than a physical wall, spiker, and Phazer with whirlwind. Everyone use to love the SkarmBliss combo last generation.
> 
> Any nice EV spread for Metagross?



Ok i'll agree to disagree .

For gross do 252 attack 126 defence 126 speed and teach it agility. If it has a - speed nature give all left 252 EVs to speed and pray  .




> EDIT: forgive me for sounding like a noob but how can you usually tell when you can use moves like NP, DD, SD, etc.



Firstly i'll assume NP is nasty plot. 

Here's what i do , say you know that you'll need 2 dragon claws to take down yoru opponent but you know that 1 claw will do more than 50% of it's Hp but not quite KO it resaulting in the need for a second one...well then instead of the first claw you use either SD or DD so that after the second attack that KOs the foe instead of just having a normal poke out you have a buffed up poke ready to devour the next poor foe.


----------



## Homura (May 17, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

^I am.

A good way to set up those stat boosting moves is like this.
Opponent sends out Blissey vs. your Salamence
You switch out to Tyranitar
Note: From there Blissey is scared shitless of TTar.
Blissey switches out in fear of TTar, your TTar got a free DD up with no damage taken.

Now for a Pokemon like TTar to have DD up, it's VERY dangerous and can quite possibly start sweeping teams right after one DD and will surely do major damage after 2 DDs. True stat uppers like Gyarados and TTar comes with Taunt. If you know the opponent is trying to status up or setting things up such as Spikes or Baton Passes; just Taunt them and they can't do anything but attack you. Depending on the Pokemon you're probably now going to take minimal damage while you DD or they switch and you get one free DD.


----------



## Homura (May 17, 2007)

=O Add me and I'll add you. I've always wanted to battle against Duy.

Lv. 100 singles ok?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

^Yea give me a sec, testing out something with my friend. I'll be done hopefully soon.

Edit: Rukia if it's not too much trouble can you wait a bit longer, something came up.


----------



## Homura (May 17, 2007)

Alright whenever you're ready.


----------



## Pein (May 17, 2007)

man i need to start playing again i have been totally lazy with my training
guess i will start later today


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2007)

I am 4/6ths done with my Rock team...then I can focus on training my competitive team  I'm gonna miss Lanturn..


----------



## Homura (May 17, 2007)

@_@ No comment.

Probably one of your easiest victories yet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

GG Rukia, my Lucario had Choice Scarf if you were wondering why it was faster than yours. You also get +100 cool points because Typhlosion is badass.

Edit: Nah you did fine, you just made some not so good switch ins. I've beaten someone with just Weavile and Donphan once, so don't sweat, lol.

Super Edit: This is towards the post below me. Bleh like I said Lucario had Choice Scarf, Starmie is naturally fast unless you can oubeat 359 SPD, and if you were trippin out why Donphan is so fast, lol, it's because Ice Shard always attacks first and your Zam was paralyzed so it's a given I get to EQ first.


----------



## Homura (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GG Rukia, my Lucario had Choice Scarf if you were wondering why it was faster than yours. You also get +100 cool points because Typhlosion is badass.
> 
> Edit: Nah you did fine, you just made some not so good switch ins. I've beaten someone with just Weavile and Donphan once, so don't sweat, lol.



Lol thanks, but that doesn't change the fact you totally owned me. My team is just too slow. >_<


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 17, 2007)

My God, I planned on spending all day hatching Pokemon, but in the end, I went and gone through a lot of crap in Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix+ XD

And then I come on here finding 10 pages of discussion since my post this morning o.o

Well, now that I'm sick of leveling all my forms, time for hatching up my Tourney Team >8)


----------



## Homura (May 17, 2007)

Lol after getting beat by Duy (badly) I think I may have to scrap my entire team again save for a few XD


----------



## Silent Storm (May 17, 2007)

Anyone willing to trade the Explosion TM.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 17, 2007)

Alrighty, I got all 3 GS starters on my DP game and I got both genders for each so breeding them won't be a problem.

Well, I'm going to bed, if anyone wants a GS starter, PM me and I'll get back to you sometime later tomorrow.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

.:xAragonx:. said:


> Anyone willing to trade the Explosion TM.



its not a TM, its a MT  from emerald


----------



## Silent Storm (May 17, 2007)

In D/P it is a TM.

I have been trying to get it from the bonus game at the game corner and I keep failing.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

ahh is it now? i never knew 8) hmmm might raise a 3rd metagross! 8D


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2007)

Im breeding a iche shard donphan that thing owns hit first phtysical kills dragons


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Speaking of Game Corner, does anyone legitimately try to win enough coins to get the prizes?

I personally just buy them.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 17, 2007)

I really do not bother with them, I just import them from my 3rd gen games.

So no one has explosion.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone have the Thunder Wave TM?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

no 1 online yet? any1 wanna trade train?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Hey DD, you know where to find the Macho Brace?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 17, 2007)

What is trade train.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Speaking of Game Corner, does anyone legitimately try to win enough coins to get the prizes?
> 
> I personally just buy them.



I just buy em too...with amulet coin just lvling a few pokes up to 100 will earn you like 3-4 million pokemoney .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey DD, you know where to find the Macho Brace?



in pastoria city, the house above the pokemart, u have to show the guy all the evolutions of burmy i think.



> What is trade train.



trade train is where u swap pokemon for training, usually only pokes that are lvl 50 up. U do the EV trainging etc, then at lvl 50 when the experience starts to slow down, u do a trade train where the other person gets ur poke up to 100, and u do thesame with his ^^. ok?



any1 wanna battle? i wanna try some of the new pokes i trained 8)


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2007)

I'll fight... i don't mind being cannon fodder if it's for checking your team...

Edit: One minute... i'm getting errors XP...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

lol ok XD, i dont have a set team, i always change, anyway, ill meet u in the room ^^

EDIT: BI, im in waiting ^^'


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?I wanna try out these 2 new pokes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

lol woops i clicked protect instead of baton pass X_D


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2007)

Color, DD, Color

Then we battle


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 17, 2007)

Can someone give me a easier explaination on Hidden Power and how to get the different types?  I don't understand it on Serebii ><


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

ahahaha i cant battle after this cos i need to do HW after X_____D


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

xD GG BI 8)
nice marowak XDDDDD

back to HW, got a deadline tomorro 8O.... oh god Y_Y


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Can someone give me a easier explaination on Hidden Power and how to get the different types?  I don't understand it on Serebii ><



I don't understand it well...all i know is that it's type and power is random for a pokemon somewhat like it's IVs and that it can't have more than 70 power.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol woops i clicked protect instead of baton pass X_D


yeah.. i wondered if you were really aiming for a lucky strike... that would be devastating if it worked...


Dynamic Dragon said:


> xD GG BI 8)
> nice marowak XDDDDD



Even if it has not great stats it always withstands most of hits... XD... it was the first EV trained pokemon i rised...

Well if anybody who has my code wants to have a quick fight i'm on the lobby ^/__\^...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> yeah.. i wondered if you were really aiming for a lucky strike... that would be devastating if it worked...
> 
> 
> Even if it has not great stats it always withstands most of hits... XD... it was the first EV trained pokemon i rised...
> ...



OK i'll take you up on the offer . lvl 100 double ok?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2007)

Dreikoo, will your gym battles be doubles?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2007)

that starmie has huge Sp. attack @/ . \@... it surpassed what i expected.. even with my Cloud nine acting against the rain dance XD...

okay... one more people before i go to lunch?..


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dreikoo, will your gym battles be doubles?



For the bagde i'm not sure...for the leader position i'm thinking both double and single. Aswell as rules that will allow challengers to use more than 6 pokemon in all of the battles , seeing as how many good water pokemon exist.

@Blindh your golduck blocked it's effect...that's why the first surf didn't allmost kill my crobat XD....and yeah your marowak ain't gonna survive surf from my modest starmie with Sattack EVs . And raindance was there for the speed bonus for ludicollo and kingdra...not for the extra water dmg.  (they double their speed when in raindance...that means kingdra gets more than 500 speed  )


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

Anyone up for some matches?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2007)

I'll battle you Blind
singles 100


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> @Blindh your golduck blocked it's effect...that's why the first surf didn't allmost kill my crobat XD....and yeah your marowak ain't gonna survive surf from my modest starmie with Sattack EVs . And raindance was there for the speed bonus for ludicollo and kingdra...not for the extra water dmg.  (they double their speed when in raindance...that means kingdra gets more than 500 speed  )



now i value Cloud nine more ...

OK Yoshi.. i'm in the lobby...

Edit: My cat did what it was supposed to do ... quite troublesome right? XD...

but yet again.. that monster using one DD was enough to bring my whole team down.. you didn't need to use it twice ... i.. i just can wonder what it's stats are in that condition...


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dreikoo, will your gym battles be doubles?



Wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow....wow.....wow.....wow......wow.......wow......Lois this isn't my Batman cup! Really though, I fight him first for gym rights. Then you can fight me and beat me for gym rights and then me and Dreikoo will have trouble getting our gyms back. Seriously though, I do wanna try to get the gym first. Although, you'd probably beat me and then you'd be gym leader and I can cry knowing that I was leader for like 2 seconds. Oh and if I don't get leader against Dreikoo my first try, I'm fighting him once every day until I beat him.

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

sasu, wanna battle again? ill try some new pokes 8)

i dont have much time, its 9 pm, and i need to finish 2 essays by tomorrow x_____D but  yeah... 8_D


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Alright I'l battle. I can't wait till the tournament and I can unvail my good team and not my unbalanced fun to play with team.

Edit: Singles 100 no sound or legends I'm hostin'


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone know the formula when you get stat boosted up one stage by  moves like Dragon Dance?

Back on Netbattle it showed what that certain stat became after the stat up, but the real game doesn't. I remember having like 1k+ ATK for my Gyarados after 6 DDs but I never bothered to figure out the math.

Also Overheat or Flamethrower for Infernape?
I would like to OHKO Metagross without Nasty Plot up, but I don't know if Flamethrower can do it already and I would imagine Overheat OHKOing Metagross right off the bat, unless someone can prove to me otherwise.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I was in the lobby for like 20 minutes I'm disconnecting from Wi-Fi. I like Flamethrower better.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

oh snap! sorry sasu, got caught up doing sumthing XD are u still in there?

@duy: either is fine, i'd go for over heat, but nasty plot is too risky against metagross, it may be able to kill infernape with 1 EQ

EDIT: sasu!!!!!!!! sorry please go back in XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I am, as soon as I went to the homepage I saw that you made a post so I read it and apparently you remembered.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

haha sorry.... i was so disctracted doing my HW... and my mom was chatting with me X_D


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Does anyone know the formula when you get stat boosted up one stage by  moves like Dragon Dance?
> 
> Back on Netbattle it showed what that certain stat became after the stat up, but the real game doesn't. I remember having like 1k+ ATK for my Gyarados after 6 DDs but I never bothered to figure out the math.
> 
> ...



yea i remebar that too. Who where u on netbattle anyway? 
 hope they finish the dp netbattle soon  
LOl i left a crogunk that pzn/fighting frog in the GTS trading it for a female Gible 2 weeks later i decide to check it and guess what i got one  lol  i orignally traded a lv.30 pikachu for that stupid croguk and bred this new one lol...im currently breeding the gible with a TT then im gonna trade ova my DD Bagon pkmns and breed my gible with that for dd...It doesnt learn it on its own right?


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

DD let me get his swampert down to red so he could raise his swampert's attack and defense to ohko me.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

omg! swampert survived a drill peck! xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh snap! sorry sasu, got caught up doing sumthing XD are u still in there?
> 
> @duy: either is fine, i'd go for over heat, but nasty plot is too risky against metagross, it may be able to kill infernape with 1 EQ
> 
> EDIT: sasu!!!!!!!! sorry please go back in XDDDDDDDDDD



That's why I want to know if I can OHKO Metagross with Overheat or Flamethrower. I'm sure Infernape can outrun a non Agilitied Metagross easily, and Nasty Plot is just there to set up when Blissey comes in.

*@ Blacksmoke:* No, Bagon doesn't learn DD on its own. I raised a Horsea until it learned both Hydro Pump and Dragon Dance and passed it onto my Bagon. Did the same except I passed DD to Charmander and then passed it to Larvitar for the DD on Tyranitar.


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Question:

My Staraptor recently had to learn Defog out of necessity.  I got rid of Double Team, because it's easy enough to replace.  However, since it's male and has a +atk -def nature, not to mention Brave Bird, should I instead teach it Roost?  It's male, by the way.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

h come on DD! You withdrew yer Dragonite cuz you knew I was gonna own it and you as usual used baton pass with your ninjask cuz I was going to own it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

ahaha GG sasu! lol XDDD u still havnt changed ur team?

EDIT: lawl, sasu, better safe than sorry XD

duy, i can i try battling u?

crap,gotta get back to my HW but this is too addictive X__________D


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

That's my fun team not my real team. Do you rhink I'd really have a team of 3 steel types?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

lol,well i dunno, lol it was thesame the last time we faught X____D
i thought u were gonna have new one 8_____D


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahaha GG sasu! lol XDDD u still havnt changed ur team?
> 
> EDIT: lawl, sasu, better safe than sorry XD
> 
> ...



Oh yea dude, I'm just sitting here waiting for someone to apply to my invites, lol.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I will in the tournament.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

ok duy, engagin 8D


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2007)

DD you're using Swampert? I just finished Training another...


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Blind Itachi's gettin' better. He's been trainin' I have too. But I've been secretly training a different team.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That's why I want to know if I can OHKO Metagross with Overheat or Flamethrower. I'm sure Infernape can outrun a non Agilitied Metagross easily, and Nasty Plot is just there to set up when Blissey comes in.
> 
> *@ Blacksmoke:* No, Bagon doesn't learn DD on its own. I raised a Horsea until it learned both Hydro Pump and Dragon Dance and passed it onto my Bagon. Did the same except I passed DD to Charmander and then passed it to Larvitar for the DD on Tyranitar.



wasnt asking that, i have dd bagons already. I was asking if gible learns dd later on ...


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Man, I'm confused and in love with his persian. This sucks!


----------



## kewlmyc (May 17, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

6 on 6
lv.50
single
no legendaries
no voice chat (I have a cold, and don't want anyone hearing me gaging in the backround)


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2007)

lol he uses ninjask intersting substitute and bp nin right ?


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Man there was a communicating error when I was about to own him! I had 2 left he had 2 left. He got 2 critical hit kills though. He killed my awesome Dragonite because of critical and he killed my Empoleon with critical. I would owned him though.
Edit: I'll fight ya! Who r u? So you wanna lower our pokemon's stats by gin to 50? Okay!


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Anyone want to battle?
> 
> 6 on 6
> lv.50
> ...



sure ill battle u just do 100 no? leave voice on lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Blind Itachi's gettin' better. He's been trainin' I have too. But I've been secretly training a different team.



no... it's the very same team i've been fighting... only this time i had more luck with my strategy... fighting like that is how i try to...

 oh.. i changed one of my persians for another golduck... the other one has return but it still doesn't like me.. my dumb mistake...

and that critical/burn cost me my marro... you had luck on that part...

did you lost the connection?... i was coosing what to bring next and it died...

damn.. it's the first time on wifi i feel like i can win...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

lol u always say i do criticals but i dont oO.... XDDDDDDDD


EDIT: ahahah gg duy, lol i forgot to change my team after fighting sasu X___D but great haha XD


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Yeah but you had 2 criticals. And I think I woulda won. You wolda sent out another golduck most likely to beat my Charizard and then youd've killed him but I'da sent out my last guy and kil both of 'em. After all I killed 2 of yer guys with my charizard.

I'm fightin kewlmyc by the way....I called the battle first.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 17, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Man there was a communicating error when I was about to own him! I had 2 left he had 2 left. He got 2 critical hit kills though. He killed my awesome Dragonite because of critical and he killed my Empoleon with critical. I would owned him though.
> Edit: I'll fight ya! Who r u? So you wanna lower our pokemon's stats by gin to 50? Okay!



Okay Sasu, I'll copy down your code.  Meet you on Wi-Fi.

@BlackSmoke:  Sorry dude, we'll have to fight another time.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Question:
> 
> My Staraptor recently had to learn Defog out of necessity.  I got rid of Double Team, because it's easy enough to replace.  However, since it's male and has a +atk -def nature, not to mention Brave Bird, should I instead teach it Roost?  It's male, by the way.



No. Stick with Brave Bird. the fact he has weak defensed does mean he takes more recoil, it's exactly a quarter or the damage you dealt. If you have Shell Bell (you get in Heartrome I think) you can recover half of it (1/8 extra HP from the damage you dealt.

Oh, and get rid of Defog as soon as you can.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

Skeets said:


> DD you're using Swampert? I just finished Training another...



haha yeah i had an old swampert from emerald 8)
he works pretty well in battle, i had a critical red health against sasu, and even his drill peck ddnt kill me XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD that was funny when that happened XD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

^Yea GG, I guess CSmence was a bit too much, I was shocked it OHKO Lucario.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> no... it's the very same team i've been fighting... only this time i had more luck with my strategy... fighting like that is how i try to...
> 
> oh.. i changed one of my persians for another golduck... the other one has return but it still doesn't like me.. my dumb mistake...
> 
> ...



sounds like You have a fun leafred or greenfire party i wanna battle you  
myc w8 ill battle you


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Yea GG, I guess CSmence was a bit too much, I was shocked it OHKO Lucario.



lol me too XD im still training my sneazle, its only lvl 33 X_D.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Well, guys what nature do you think my Starmie should be? I transfered over an old Starmie and I hate it's nature so I don't use it. Besides I'd rather just get a new Staryu and personally train and EV it. That Starmie is already in the late lvl 80s.


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2007)

Duy what's your Salamence's S.Attack and level?
I'm training one at the moment.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Well, I killed his Dusknoir but my Metagross is dead. I ain't used to seeing my pokemon this lvl.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 17, 2007)

Wow, you really do have a lot of shinys.

EDIT:  What the hell just happened?  I'll try again to battle with you on another day.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I trade to get them. It was a connection error again. I think it's me then. Well uh....good game. If I'da known your Garchomp had Draco Meteor I would've withdrawn my Dragonite immediately.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 17, 2007)

Okay.

Blacksmoke, up for a battle?


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> No. Stick with Brave Bird. the fact he has weak defensed does mean he takes more recoil, it's exactly a quarter or the damage you dealt. If you have Shell Bell (you get in Heartrome I think) you can recover half of it (1/8 extra HP from the damage you dealt.
> 
> Oh, and get rid of Defog as soon as you can.



My original question was do I get rid of Defog for Double Team or Roost?  Are there better Pokemon to give Roost to?


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

What do you guys think a good nature for a starmie is? I wa sthinking Timid because it raises it's speed and the only thing it lowers is Attack and my Starmie will have all special attacks.
Edit; Of course there are better pokemon to give roost to. Like Pidgeot.


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Depends, will you be making use of Swift Swim (provided that Starmie has it, I forgot if it does)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow....wow.....wow.....wow......wow.......wow......Lois this isn't my Batman cup! Really though, I fight him first for gym rights. Then you can fight me and beat me for gym rights and then me and Dreikoo will have trouble getting our gyms back. Seriously though, I do wanna try to get the gym first. Although, you'd probably beat me and then you'd be gym leader and I can cry knowing that I was leader for like 2 seconds. Oh and if I don't get leader against Dreikoo my first try, I'm fighting him once every day until I beat him.
> 
> Anyone wanna battle?



You don't get how this will work lol. You'll need badges to fight leaders for thier position it's not a first come first serve. And you won't be able to challenge someone day after day. Once a week will be the most frequent...or even longer. And leaders will have the right to refuse challenges if someone is proven to be weak but comes again and again in favor of other new challengers (you can't expect us to be fighting 24/7  and new challengers have a right to battle for the position/badge too ) so instead of the "out of the 300 maches i'm bound to win one" mentality you should make it "i'll win my firtst mach" otherwise you're heading for a heartbreak .




> Depends, will you be making use of Swift Swim (provided that Starmie has it, I forgot if it does)



Starmie can only have illuminate and natural cure not swift swim. And with it's godly speed it doesn't need it anyways.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I don't think he learns it in D/P. I'll check though. Serebii only has D/P movesets for pokemon in D/P.


----------



## Twilit (May 17, 2007)

Quick question, I don't have the strategy guide, and I need a bit of help: I just got the fourth Gym Badge, and I can now apparently use "Defog" The problem is I don't have Defog, so I don't know where to get it. 

What should I do? And should I be doing something near that hotel resort? Two guys are blocking an entrance to what looks like a forest...


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Go into the Great Marsh the girl right to the right will give it to ya. It comes in handy during few parts of the game. Oh and if yer stuck after ya get Defog talk to the Team Galactic guy. Then follow him and continue to follow where he goes and you'll be on track of the story again.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2007)

I wanna fight you Sasu, haven't fought you before~


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

You're aware it'll be an easy win right? Oh well, let me catc a Staryu check his Nature and turn it off withiout saving if I hate it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2007)

OK, add me I'll be waiting~


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I already caught it. I'll be off to check out it's nature.
Edit: No legendaries.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Duy what's your Salamence's S.Attack and level?
> I'm training one at the moment.



At Level 100 with Modest nature it has 348 SATK with 252 EVs put into SATK.

*@ Sasugay:* My Starmie is Timid and it is doing very well against all of it's favorable matchups. The reason I gave it Timid (it's sitting at 359 SPD) is because I wanted to make sure it can outrun Gyarados, all the Dragons, and Gengar.

Not trying to be a dick to this whole board, but I think everyone should get a sufficient CSmence counter. Getting OHKO by Draco Meteor is not fun at all. From what I've seen so far if CSmence comes out and does Draco Meteor ANYTHING will die or take 90%+ damage unless it has SDEF boosted through battle or it's one of these Pokemons: Blissey, Metagross, and Empoleon. Metagross still takes a bunch of damage but it'll live and Empoleon sucks ass, which leaves Blissey the savior of your team.

Standard Blisseys has around 330-340 SDEF with 690-700+ HP. A full CSmence Draco Meteor will take near 50% of her HP which is about 345-350+  damage. So unless your Pokemon can resist dragon attacks (Lucario already proven by Dynamic Dragon will die even on resist) or have a whopping amount of HP and SDEF you best pray as CSmence drops bombs on your head or a lucky miss.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

He's beating me with just his Tyranitar. If my real competitive team was as bad as my fun on I would never even think about entering the tournament. See Timid is what I though I shoulda got. *Points to certain post* So I'm extremely glad you agree with me. Yeah he beat me with his TTar. And everytime you say CSmence I think you're talking about Salamence but the C confuses me. Oh and which of these dragons are the best in your opinion.
Garchomp
Dragonite
Salamence.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2007)

It's a good thing Heathie survived that Hydro Cannon


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Only by like one HP though. I was mad!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2007)

Make that 14 HP, but I still got it back eventuall


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> At Level 100 with Modest nature it has 348 SATK with 252 EVs put into SATK.
> 
> *@ Sasugay:* My Starmie is Timid and it is doing very well against all of it's favorable matchups. The reason I gave it Timid (it's sitting at 359 SPD) is because I wanted to make sure it can outrun Gyarados, all the Dragons, and Gengar.
> 
> ...


I have a few things in mind to take out CSmence.
I just used Draco Meteor....
To actually counter it and survive a hit that's a mission.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 17, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> It's a good thing Heathie survived that Hydro Cannon



my persian did a good job showing me it's weakness >D... i'll take it down the next time...


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I'd think a Garchomp evd in Special Attack might beat a Salamence with Draco meteor. It's already faster and you just upped his strength!


----------



## Kitsune (May 17, 2007)

I would have used Calm Minded Suicune against Salamence, but Starmie killed it first.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

That sucs. Got the Nincada? I can wait if not.


----------



## Kitsune (May 17, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> That sucs. Got the Nincada? I can wait if not.



Yeah, let me get it.  I'll be waiting.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

k. I'll catch another Staryu check his nature then do the trade.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 17, 2007)

is there a way to get lots of rare candies? :|. I only have like 7 and I need 19 to get pokemon to level 20.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

...or you could train.


----------



## Floatin (May 17, 2007)

Garchomp is the worst compared to Salamence and Dragonite.

As said by Nyugen, best bet is Chansey, Emploeon, Will-o-Wisp, or Thunder Wave.


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

I love it when my questions aren't answered.

Should I teach my Staraptor Roost, or is there a better Pokemon for that?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I love it when my questions aren't answered.
> 
> Should I teach my Staraptor Roost, or is there a better Pokemon for that?



Dude, I answered you in the last page.

And no. Shell Bell can do the trick rather than Roost.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I toldja there's a better pokemn for that!


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 17, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> ...or you could train.



I won't if I want to have a perfect IV team.


----------



## Kitsune (May 17, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> is there a way to get lots of rare candies? :|. I only have like 7 and I need 19 to get pokemon to level 20.



You need several pokemon with the ability pickup (Zizagoon, Linoone, Aipom, Ambipom, Phanpy, Munchlax, etc).  They have to be over level 41.  And they don't need to be the one in the battle, just in your team. Then, you go fight a bunch of wild pokemon and you'll eventually pick up those rare candies.  I have 70+ from doing this while EVing and level grinding.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 17, 2007)

do you have any extra pokes with that ability? I'll give you some of the pokemon  you are looking for!


----------



## Kitsune (May 17, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> do you have any extra pokes with that ability? I'll give you some of the pokemon  you are looking for!



Yeah, but they're not high enough level.  I can check on GTS from time to time.  I'll PM you when I find some.  XD


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I beat this kid on Wi-Fi and then he beat me because I was wanting to fight Black Smoke and he started the battle when I was waiting, now he thinks he can beat me anytime. I can't wait to fight his team again. He never changes it. The thing is, I change my competitive team. Not my fun one but I do with my competitive one. I'm setting up the perfect team against him and destroying him.
These are his pokemon...
Shiny Blastoise (Cheater)
Electivire
Rhyperior (These 2 I was going to have on my team but when I got them they were just boring to play with)
Shiny Charizard
Arceus
Some random legendary (Most the time Mewtwo)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 17, 2007)

I don't get it! My Cloyster has the sh!t!est stats ever; I've been training him for speed and HP; but the most he ever gets is +3; wtf? He's modest nature, is that bad or good?


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Dude, I answered you in the last page.
> 
> And no. Shell Bell can do the trick rather than Roost.



And I replied that I want to replace Defog, not Brave Bird.


----------



## Biscuits (May 17, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I don't get it! My Cloyster has the sh!t!est stats ever; I've been training him for speed and HP; but the most he ever gets is +3; wtf? He's modest nature, is that bad or good?


Link removed
Cloyster naturally has Shit HP and speed,so gaining 3 every level is a step up for it.


----------



## Floatin (May 17, 2007)

^^^^

Bad IVs. That's why it's good to check IVs before going into fully training a pokemon.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Omg I saw this video it was so messed up. Man everytime I catch a Staryu it ain't Timidd. But I'll be patient and find him.


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I don't get it! My Cloyster has the sh!t!est stats ever; I've been training him for speed and HP; but the most he ever gets is +3; wtf? He's modest nature, is that bad or good?



Modest is +Satk and -atk.  Hope you're planning on using special attacks.

Sasugay: If you have a Pokemon with Synchronize and the nature you want, put it first in line and you'll have a good chance of finding a Pokemon with that nature.  Also, I believe if you give... the father(?) an everstone when breeding, the chances of getting the same nature are good.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 17, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah, but they're not high enough level.  I can check on GTS from time to time.  I'll PM you when I find some.  XD



Well I don't mind if they have a low level. Exp Share and Trade in EXP will make the process short. I just need some. I only have a linoone I need to pal park. I can use that opportunity to get you shellder and others.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Modest is +Satk and -atk.  Hope you're planning on using special attacks.



Oh... does anyone know the Pokemon you should verse if you want to max Special Attack?


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Nope, but give me a minute and I could give ya the list of pokemon that give you points for special attack and how much they give ya.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Here it is! Oh and the ones that have 2 ev points. That means it gives you both of those evs.
Abomasnow             1 Point           1 Point (Sp. Attack)
Abra                  1 Point           --
Alakazam              3 Points          --
Ampharos              3 Points          --
Azelf                 1 Point           2 Points (Attack)
Beautifly             3 Points          --
Budew                 1 Point           --
Bulbasaur             1 Point           --
Butterfree            2 Points          1 Point (Sp. Defense)
Cacnea                1 Point           --
Cacturne              1 Point           1 Point (Attack)
Camerupt              1 Point           1 Point (Attack)
Charizard             3 Points          --
Charmeleon            1 Point           1 Point (Speed)
Cherrim               2 Points          --
Cherubi               1 Point           --
Chimecho              1 Point           1 Point (Sp. Defense)
Chingling             1 Point           --
Combusken             1 Point           1 Point (Attack)
Darkrai               2 Points          1 Point (Speed)
Deoxys                1 Point           1 Point (Attack & Speed)
Dialga                3 Points          --
Empoleon              3 Points          --
Espeon                2 Points          --
Exeggutor             2 Points          --
Flaaffy               2 Points          --
Gardevoir             3 Points          --
Gastly                1 Point           --
Gengar                3 Points          --
Girafarig             2 Points          --
Glaceon               2 Points          --
Gloom                 2 Points          --
Golduck               2 Points          --
Gorebyss              2 Points          --
Heatran               3 Points          --
Horsea                1 Point           --
Houndoom              2 Points          --
Houndour              1 Point           --
Hunter                2 Points          --
Infernape             1 Point           1 Point (Attack & Speed)
Ivysaur               1 Point           1 Point (Sp. Defense)
Jynx                  2 Points          --
Kadabra               2 Points          --
Kingdra               1 Point           1 Point (Attack & Sp. Defense)
Kirlia                2 Points          --
Kyogre                3 Points          --
Latios                3 Points          --
Lucario               1 Point           1 Point (Attack)
Lunatone              2 Points          --
Magmar                2 Points          --
Magmortar             3 Points          --
Magnemite             1 Point           --
Magneton              2 Points          --
Magnezone             3 Points          --
Mareep                1 Point           --
Masquerain            1 Point           1 Point (Sp. Defense)
Mesprit               1 Point           1 Point (Attack & Sp. Defense)
Mewtwo                3 Points          --
Misdreavus            1 Point           1 Point (Sp. Defense)
Mismagius             1 Point           1 Point (Sp. Defense)
Moltres               3 Points          --
Mothim                1 Point           1 Point (Attack)
Natu                  1 Point           --
Numel                 1 Point           --
Octillery             1 Point           1 Point (Attack)
Oddish                1 Point           --
Palkia                3 Points          --
Piplup                1 Point           --
Porygon               1 Point           --
Porygon2              2 Points          --
Porygon-Z             3 Points          --
Prinplup              2 Points          --
Psyduck               1 Point           --
Quilava               1 Point           --
Raikou                1 Point           2 Points (Speed)
Ralts                 1 Point           --
Rayquaza              1 Point           2 Points (Attack)
Remoraid              1 Point           --
Roselia               1 Point           --
Roserade              3 Points          --
Rotom                 1 Point           1 Point (Speed)
Seadra                1 Point           1 Point (Defense)
Seviper               1 Point           1 Point (Attack)
Slugma                1 Point           --
Smoochum              1 Point           --
Spinda                1 Point           --
Sunflora              2 Points          --
Sunkern               1 Point           --
Togekiss              2 Points          1 Point (Sp. Defense)
Torchic               1 Point           --
Typhlosion            3 Points          --
Unown                 1 Point           1 Point (Attack)
Venomoth              1 Point           1 Point (Speed)
Venusaur              2 Points          1 Point (Sp. Defense)
Vileplum              3 Points          --
Xatu                  1 Point           1 Point (Speed)
Zapdos                3 Points          --


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 17, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Oh... does anyone know the Pokemon you should verse if you want to max Special Attack?



Gastly

Go to the old Cheatau and the place is RUNNING with them. Not to mention that if you have a GBA in the other slot you can fight against Haunters as well. Haven't spotted a Gengar, though


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

*@ Sasugay:* Out of the three, Salamence is the best hands down in terms of versatility and sheer power. Garchomp is faster than Salamence sure, but most people who uses Salamence would only dare to switch in when it'll take about 20-30% from an incoming attack. So from there Salamence will just proceed to doing Draco Meteor. If the opponent has no safe switchins for a CSmence's DM it'll die. Since Garchomp is Dragon and Dragons are weak against Dragon attacks switching in Garchomp into a CSmence's DM is waaaay overkill.

Oh yea, you might be unfamiliar with the term. CSmence is the name given to a Salamence that holds a Choice Spec. Choice Spec increases SATK moves by 1.5% and since Draco Meteor is 140 base damage, special attack, and a STAB for Salamence it'll do HUGE damage like stated in my earlier post.

Also it's a bit more lenient, but it's always nice to have something that can take a hit from TTar. Especially if the opponent doesn't use a DD TTar it's more than likely that it's sporting a Jolly CBTar that will Crunch you to death if you're not prepared.


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

I see, what makes him better than Dragonite? I always thought Dragonite was the best personally.
Edit: Also, I FINALLY GOT A STARYU WITH TIMID NATURE WOOOO!


----------



## Sasugay (May 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, I want him to be a Special Sweeper and I'll give him 10 of those potions thingies for speed and special attack. But I'll be fighting pokemon that raise speed EVs. So since I'm doing that, should I have power lens on it so it'll be gaining Special Attack and Speed. Or should I just let his speed raise. Which would make him a Sweeper without much strength.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

^If you're talking about Dragonite vs. Garchomp. Garchomp has a tad bit lower ATK than Dragonite, but it makes up for having better stats in everything else mainly speed. Garchomp can max out at 333 SPD and can learn Swords Dance. Plus Garchomp's ability Sand Veil is DAMN beastly cause it gets 20% evasion under Sandstorm. That'll make people think twice on using TTar and you can go for the early popular combo of TTar+Garchomp. Under Sandveil Garchomp can Swords Dance and proceed to sweeping your team if it's lucky enough to avoid attacks. Sporting a sexy set like Swords Dance, Crunch, Dragon Claw, and Flamethrower...it's ready to beast.

Dragonite vs. Salamance:
Same like the Garchomp arguement. Salamence has a lot better stat than Dragonite and can do anything Dragonite can do but better. It also has a lot of SATK unlike Dragonite so Salamence can be very effective as a Mix Sweeper with a set like Dragon Dance, Draco Meteor, Dragon Claw, Earthquake/Brick Break/Crunch while holding a Life Orb.

Edit: Sasugay, my Starmie's EV spread is 6 HP, 252 SATK, and 252 SPD a standard build I know, hell it works. Some people like to have a bit of DEF and SDEF since Starmie has a decent enough DEF and SDEF to make Recover worth it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Where is the best place to train for ATK?


----------



## Kitsune (May 17, 2007)

What's the best nature and EVs for Skarmory?




Ninja Prinny said:


> Where is the best place to train for ATK?



Use the Super Rod to get Gyrados for +2 attack.  I fished in the battle tower area.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> What's the best nature and EVs for Skarmory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kitsune! Also I happen to have a Jumpluff I can let go of.


----------



## Kitsune (May 17, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Thanks Kitsune! Also I happen to have a Jumpluff I can let go of.



Oh nice, what do you want for it?


----------



## Nico (May 17, 2007)

Impish is a good nature for Skarmory. Or any nature that decreases Special Attack and increases the other stats.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2007)

Skarm needs max DEF since that's what it's used for, so I guess 252 HP and 252 DEF then 6 into SDEF I guess. Impish would be pretty ideal as well.


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Speaking of which, Kitsune:  I have a Grimer lying around.  If you have a female Combee, that'd be nice.

...Yeah, I know I'm asking for a lot here.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Oh nice, what do you want for it?



Do you have TM29?

EDIT: @Masaki: I might be able to trade a female Combee


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Really?

That'd really save me the hassle of trying to do the Honey tree crap.

Oh, and I also have a spare Treeko that I can trade.  I think I have another in my FR game, so trading one won't matter much to me.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Really?
> 
> That'd really save me the hassle of trying to do the Honey tree crap.
> 
> Oh, and I also have a spare Treeko that I can trade.  I think I have another in my FR game, so trading one won't matter much to me.



I got it off the GTS in the first place so I won't miss it.


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

But isn't Kitsune the one who needs the Grimer?  Or are you going to then trade with her?

Either way, it's female, therefore breedable.

Edit:  Just noticed that I had bred my Treeko to know Sunny Day and Solarbeam.  I think Leech Seed as well.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> But isn't Kitsune the one who needs the Grimer?  Or are you going to then trade with her?
> 
> Either way, it's female, therefore breedable.
> 
> Edit:  Just noticed that I had bred my Treeko to know Sunny Day and Solarbeam.  I think Leech Seed as well.



I'm trading her a Jumpluff for something.


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I'm trading her a Jumpluff for something.



Well, do you need Grimer?

Either way, I have both Treeko and Absol.  If you want, I can trade for a female Combee and a Cherubi.  That is, after you trade if I'm not asleep.

Yeah, I hate honey trees that much.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Well, do you need Grimer?
> 
> Either way, I have both Treeko and Absol.  If you want, I can trade for a female Combee and a Cherubi.  That is, after you trade if I'm not asleep.
> 
> Yeah, I hate honey trees that much.



I don't need Grimer.

I can also trade for both.


----------



## Attama (May 17, 2007)

Alright, how do you get the pokemon from the Gold/Silver Editions... Unless they are on a GBA game and I'm just not seeing it..


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I don't need Grimer.
> 
> I can also trade for both.



Ok, so the trade'll happen now?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Attama said:


> Alright, how do you get the pokemon from the Gold/Silver Editions... Unless they are on a GBA game and I'm just not seeing it..



You get a bunch of em (including starters and main legends) from the gamecube games.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ok, so the trade'll happen now?



Yeah, you said before you go to sleep right.


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Ok, just put down your FC and going into Wifi now.


----------



## Kitsune (May 17, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Do you have TM29?



Yeah, Psychic?  I do have a spare.  PM me when you wanna trade.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

Can't you get psychic for 10k coins in the casino? I think i saw it there...or was it in the battle park..don't remember  .


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

You get it in the Casino.

Hurry up, Ninja Prinny.  I was planning on going to bed 10 minutes ago, and I'm very precise about the time.

Edit:  I knew it was Aimless's connection, not mine!


----------



## Masaki (May 17, 2007)

Sorry for the DP, but...

Oh shit, Ninja P, are you aware your Kirlia has Pkrs?


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle? lv.100 singles no legendaries.I got a few pokes I wanna try out.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone up for a battle? lv.100 singles no legendaries.I got a few pokes I wanna try out.



Allright , can we make it no ubers though? Cause i wanna test some of the weaker legendaries that'll be allowed in the turnaments.


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2007)

Who do you have in mind?
Edit: don't tell me...lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

So is that a yes? 

edit: i'm in the lobby with 1 nonuber legend.


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2007)

Be there in a sec.


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2007)

What is the exact difference between stealth rock and spikes?  I know stealth rock works on fliers, but does spikes do anything it can't do?

If you throw down more than one layer of stealth rock does it work better?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

I'm actually wondering if you can put Stealth Rock w/ Spikes w/ Toxic Spikes.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Nice battle...that damn stealth rock owned my moltres XD...and i was praying that you wouldn't have mach punch on your ape otherwise he'd be quaked from my nite . Btw what was your last poke?

@kitsune: Apparetnly stealth rock is a rock type swich move...it did like 60% of my moltres's Hp in dmg just now when i swiched it in cause of it's x4 weakness. And i don't think you can layer more cause that 60% was with just 1 use...

@ninja: Yes you can have 3 spikes 3 toxic spikes and 1 rock out all at the same time.


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2007)

Good Game! I took a few gambles there,hopefully they payed off in the end.
And my last poke was a Salamence.
Didn't think my Slash had Dragon Pulse eh.....


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Good Game! I took a few gambles there,hopefully they payed off in the end.
> And my last poke was a Salamence.
> Didn't think my Slash had Dragon Pulse eh.....



I didn't think it would kill my mence (prolly cause i'm used to calculating damage without the annoyance of stealth rock taking 1/3-1/4 of my HP out XD)...i expected something like dragon claw...3rd gen thinking got me killed ...my moltress was half decent though eh?  . Btw that mach punch saved ya...unless your mence was holding a choise scarf .


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2007)

Mach Punch FTW!
Perfect move for Weavile and DDTyranitar...
And can't forget Sucker Punch!!!!
And yeah,you'r Dragonite would of murdered my Salamence.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Mach Punch FTW!
> Perfect move for Weavile and DDTyranitar...
> And can't forget Sucker Punch!!!!



Belive it or not...even with the damage it did to me (like x4 more than mach punch XD ) i didn't hate sucker punch that much cause i was able to predict that it was gonna hit me. Mach punch though was something like...having your candy in licking distance and someone punching it away . Prolly due to the tons of maches i've won with my dragonite in the red(she is holding focush sash for those pesky ice 1hkoers) and regardless getting the win from the speed and power of Ddance. I literally though that if you didn't have an always hit first move i had won...that's why it hurt more than sucker punch.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 18, 2007)

It was easy getting the right Nature for Cyndaquil, but Mudkip is another story >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> It was easy getting the right Nature for Cyndaquil, but Mudkip is another story >.>



Took me like 20 of em to get an adamant 1 with decent IVs


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 18, 2007)

I gone through about 25 of them and still no Impish


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 18, 2007)

If you give a flyer Iron Ball, does that get rid of its flying type or is that just levitate?

If not, then Gravity makes Flyers, not flyers anymore


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> If you give a flyer Iron Ball, does that get rid of its flying type or is that just levitate?
> 
> If not, then Gravity makes Flyers, not flyers anymore



Iron ball removes flying and levitating pokes's immunity to ground attacks. Same as gravity basicly with the addition of the speed cut and the fact that it doesn't stop mopves involving flight and levitation.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

Would this be a decent moveset for a Timid Jolteon

Wish
TBolt
Shadow Ball
Baton Pass


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

I'd replace wish and BP with HP-ice and either reflect or light screen.

Out of the eveelutions only umbreon can do BP effectivelly imo. (double team)

Maybe vapoeron too but i wouldn't be that sure about it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'd replace wish and BP with HP-ice and either reflect or light screen.
> 
> Out of the eveelutions only umbreon can do BP effectivelly imo. (double team)
> 
> Maybe vapoeron too but i wouldn't be that sure about it.



How do find out ahead of time (i.e. before battle) if it has HP Ice?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> How do find out ahead of time (i.e. before battle) if it has HP Ice?



From my understanding it just happens when the pokemon is created somehow...like it's IVs.


----------



## Taciturnity (May 18, 2007)

Okay, who wants to battle, like, right now?

AIM:Harakiri456
Friend Code:0129 8284 1760

Get ready for some hot times!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 18, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooo my Piplup's PokeRus turned to a smiley, now I dont got anymore infected PokeRus Pokemon T_T


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 18, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Nooooooooooooooo my Piplup's PokeRus turned to a smiley, now I dont got anymore infected PokeRus Pokemon T_T



Don't save, turn off your game!
If all is lost, I'm sure one of us could help reinfect your life


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 18, 2007)

Yoshi, I would like to make an exchange with your disinfected Piplup here


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Yeah don't worry...like the entire forums has pokerus in their game ...and it's 3:40 am here so i suppose i'll go to bed now...good night people .


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Nooooooooooooooo my Piplup's PokeRus turned to a smiley, now I dont got anymore infected PokeRus Pokemon T_T



Aww heehee, yeah I infected a bunch of machokes and just put them away for future contamination.    If you need pokerus let me know.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 18, 2007)

DB, I'm going to bed but I can get you pkrs tomorrow~~

gnight


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 18, 2007)

Kitsune  would you like a....hmmmm....well, need any G/S starter?  Lugia or Ho-oh?



Yoshitsune said:


> DB, I'm going to bed but I can get you pkrs tomorrow~~
> 
> gnight



Alright Yoshi g'night


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Kitsune  would you like a....hmmmm....well, need any G/S starter?  Lugia or Ho-oh?



Haha, no I'm set for starters and those two legendaries.  Just bring anything.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 18, 2007)

Is anyone willing to give away their TM 80.


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (May 18, 2007)

xD is there a Emulator 4 this game yet?


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> How do find out ahead of time (i.e. before battle) if it has HP Ice?



Impossible to do gay cheap hidden power stuff in this game 
put substitute on ur jolteon  ?


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

tests so close to being over, so close to playing pokemon again


----------



## Masaki (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nice battle...that damn stealth rock owned my moltres XD...and i was praying that you wouldn't have mach punch on your ape otherwise he'd be quaked from my nite . Btw what was your last poke?
> 
> @kitsune: Apparetnly stealth rock is a rock type swich move...it did like 60% of my moltres's Hp in dmg just now when i swiched it in cause of it's x4 weakness. And i don't think you can layer more cause that 60% was with just 1 use...
> 
> @ninja: Yes you can have 3 spikes 3 toxic spikes and 1 rock out all at the same time.



- Rock Spikes is affected by weaknesses and resistances?

- Only 2 Toxic Spikes.  First one poisons, second one toxics.

Edit: Oh yeah, I have Pkrus in my Ruby


----------



## Samurai G (May 18, 2007)

can someone plz just help me find one feebas thats all I need ,and also how would I evole combee into a vesqueen


----------



## Kyuubi6 (May 18, 2007)

It has to be a female it evolves at level 21 for combee.


----------



## Masaki (May 18, 2007)

Rain said:


> can someone plz just help me find one feebas thats all I need ,and also how would I evole combee into a vesqueen



If you can wait, I can breed one later.

Kitsune: I got my female Combee.  Do you have anything else?  Cranidos (if that's the unevolved form) or Stunky (right name?) are quite preferable.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

It took me like 17 tries to get a female combee. God. I never thought I'd try so hard to get a female pokemon, but it was part of my elite four team so I guess I give kudos to it.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> It took me like 17 tries to get a female combee. God. I never thought I'd try so hard to get a female pokemon, but it was part of my elite four team so I guess I give kudos to it.



Lol my first ever honey pokemon was a F combee .


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol my first ever honey pokemon was a F combee .



Don't rub it in, Dreikoo :rofl


----------



## Masaki (May 18, 2007)

I absolutely hate Honey trees.  I'm so happy I traded for two of the rarest Honey Tree Pokemon yesterday.

All I need is Munchlax, and that can be done by breeding Snorlax with a Full Incense.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2007)

Honey Treeing is a real fucking bitch. More than Headbutting for Hera was, more than Lucky Egg hunting, more fucking annoying than Zubats.


----------



## kewlmyc (May 18, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Honey Treeing is a real fucking bitch. More than Headbutting for Hera was, more than Lucky Egg hunting, more fucking annoying than Zubats.



How do you really feel about it? 

Seriously though, I hate honey trees.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

any for battles? im bored of hatching eggs XD


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

Hey, is anyone willing to trade me a Munchlax?

I'll trade a...Turtwig.


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

The dude who asked for a Feebas, I got a million of 'em! I don't find Hooney Trees that annoying...now zubats give me shudders. And Tentacools are the Zubats of water. So, basically Duy, yer saying out of the three, the best is Salamence.


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> The dude who asked for a Feebas, I got a million of 'em! I don't find Hooney Trees that annoying...now zubats give me shudders. And Tentacools are the Zubats of water. So, basically Duy, yer saying out of the three, the best is Salamence.



Honey trees will annoy you if all you get is Burmy's and Wurmple's


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 18, 2007)

^Salamence is better by far, unless you have something in mind for Garchomp. I do not see a reason anymore to use Dragonite at all.

I'm in the lobby waiting for battles if anyone wants to apply.


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

*Is confused*

Why hasn't their been a baby form of Kanghaskan?  How can you be born with your young?


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

Wow, I hate battle tower. I lost because I was in love confused and Paralyzed. They did that to all three of my guys That was the last guy and I would've finally had ebough BPs to get Power Ankle so I can start training my Staryu......I was so pissed....7 more fucking guys to beat. It takes way to god damn long.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

lol calm down XD its only battle tower XD how far have u got? i just started mine recently. only 27 wins so far XD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 18, 2007)

hey is anyone willing to give me the item "Electilizer" i can give you pretty much any item... i'm also looking for a magby with "magmoizer"

Thanx


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

I have to fight 42 guys to get enough BP points and I lost on the last guy....I just want to train my Staryu and it takes way too long. 7 kills is 3 points what the hell. And you need 16 to get the thing and it's divided in the worst way...
3
6
9
12
15 (1 off!!!!)
18
If it were a point a kill I'da had it like a year ago.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

oO u were training ur staryu in the battle tower?


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

No, I want to train it's speed by putting the Power Ankle on it To get the Power Ankle you have to have 16 BPs. I have 15. To get more I needed to beat 7 more guys and I died on the last guy. I just want to train my Staryu.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

ah right, gotcha


----------



## Masaki (May 18, 2007)

J said:


> Hey, is anyone willing to trade me a Munchlax?
> 
> I'll trade a...Turtwig.



I'm going to be away for quite a while (aka, I may not even come back online after 6:30), but if you still need it tomorrow, I'll try to breed my Snorlax.



J said:


> *Is confused*
> 
> Why hasn't their been a baby form of Kanghaskan?  How can you be born with your young?



I've been saying the exact same thing since GSC.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any for battles? im bored of hatching eggs XD



You can always finish coloring my drawing 

I would battle, but I only got Lv 1s in my group.  I also pulled your Ralts out of the box and plan to use it for my Team


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I'm going to be away for quite a while (aka, I may not even come back online after 6:30), but if you still need it tomorrow, I'll try to breed my Snorlax.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying the exact same thing since GSC.



I don't need it anymore, thanks though


----------



## Grimnex (May 18, 2007)

I should be getting a ds and diamond tomorrow yay. I cant wait to play lol, ive played almost every version before it, accept emerald, fire red and leaf green. :3 I kinda wish i didnt restart my ruby though, now i gotta beat it again so i can xfer the pokemon later on haha.. >_>


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Honey Treeing is a real fucking bitch. More than Headbutting for Hera was, more than Lucky Egg hunting, more fucking annoying than Zubats.



Nothing is more annoying than Zubats. NOTHING


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Nothing is more annoying than Zubats. NOTHING



How 'bout Geodude?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 18, 2007)

Bidoof is certainly up there, as well.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

@DB: haha cool cool, im gonna start coloring tomorrow for now, i need to take it easy cos i just finished exams XD


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Bidoof is certainly up there, as well.



And Wooper


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 18, 2007)

death-child said:


> hey is anyone willing to give me the item "Electilizer" i can give you pretty much any item... i'm also looking for a magby with "magmoizer"
> 
> Thanx



I'd have to go with geodude as well


----------



## Masaki (May 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Nothing is more annoying than Zubats. NOTHING



This is true.



J said:


> How 'bout Geodude?



No.  Because they don't appear as often as Zubats.



TenshiOni said:


> Bidoof is certainly up there, as well.



No, because you can avoid the grass patches.


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

Alright, I got the Power Anklet, but I'm scared cuz it's descriptin says...
"Helps promote raising speed but lowers speed" It's supposed to give you 4 evs of speed after every battle.


----------



## Biscuits (May 18, 2007)

lol.It only lowers speed while having the item on.Once it's off your Speed is back to normal,the effects not permanent.Don't worry about it.


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

@Sasu:  That's good I guess


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 18, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, I got the Power Anklet, but I'm scared cuz it's descriptin says...
> "Helps promote raising speed but lowers speed" It's supposed to give you 4 evs of speed after every battle.



It's like using weighs like rock lee...

EV training is faster with pokerus but there's no good spots for some stats ... that give good exp at the same time...


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

They need to make Golducks more common. I keep running into Pysducks. I need to train Special Attack which is est with Golduck. (Not literally best but...ya know)


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

What's the ideal place to do EV training for Attack?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 18, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> They need to make Golducks more common. I keep running into Pysducks. I need to train Special Attack which is est with Golduck. (Not literally best but...ya know)



for an electric pokemon they are indeed... killing roselias without the proper attacks can be too hard and annoying :/... specially with poison point present...

@Shadow: next to pastoria city on the rainy route there's cricketunes and bibarels... but the rain is annoying for me so i used vs seeker on the lass next to the cave on route uh.. the one at the right of jubilife, she has (after 3 battles) a staraptor and a bibarel...


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 18, 2007)

what are good common pokes for SPDEF and SPE ev training?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Anyone have a link to the site w/ all the ev training list? 

And how do the natures works?


----------



## Lazybook (May 18, 2007)

Rate my team please.

Umbreon

Moonlight
Baton Pass
Mean Look
Toxic

Snorlax

Crunch
Rest
Sleep Talk
Body Slam

Charizard

Flare Blitz
Sword Dance
Earthquake
Ariel Ace

Milotic

Mirror Move
Water Pulse
Ice beam
Toxic

Lucario

~Will post later, but need suggestions

Electivire

~Will post later, but need suggestions


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> They need to make Golducks more common. I keep running into Pysducks. I need to train Special Attack which is est with Golduck. (Not literally best but...ya know)



Train at the Old Chateau, it's the best place to EV train for Sp. Atk.

@ Artifical Sunshine: profile page


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone have a link to the site w/ all the ev training list?
> 
> And how do the natures works?



Natures basically add 10% to one nature while detract 10% of another. Your goal is to have the best nature for the pokemon you want to raise. Like you'd want a Modest Milotic. Modest increases Special Attack in place of Attack, and because most of Milotic's attack are Special based.

So the nature depends on how exactly you want to raise on pokemon. The only stat that is not affected by Natures is HP. The rest is fair game. Some natures also don't do a thing (Hardy, Serious, Quirky, Docile etc.)


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2007)

solid team um 8/10 but u have an earhquake weakness like 4x because of Electivire and Lucario if ur charizard gets own and  gonna be hard for u to switch in shit
U hazer pkmn or a rapid spinner might a suggest Weezing   for haze and um for Hazer Crobat is good too


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Train at the Old Chateau, it's the best place to EV train for Sp. Atk.
> 
> @ Artifical Sunshine: profile page



zzomg thats obvious ...XD i nevar thought of that thx i need to sp.atk train one of my pokes


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Rate my team please.
> 
> Umbreon
> 
> ...



Umbreon: I don't get what move you plan to BP with it. Either replace BP with protect and give it leftovers or replace toxic or mean look with double team.

Snorlax: Replace sleep talk with curse and crunch with earthquake and body slam with fire punch if you fear levitating gosts walling it.

Charizard: I'm not a fan of physical zards...i don't like em at all actually...but if you're gonna use one that setup sounds good to me.

Milotic: This is horrible all around XD...if you want it to tank give it toxic protect recover and either surf or ice beam or mirror coat. If you want it to sweep give it surf ice beam hypnosis and either recover or rest. Also i reccomend for both of em to hold either leftovers or those new items that poison or burn em to make use of their ability.

Lukario : I like him as a special sweeper cause his stats support that more. Max out it's speed and Sattack Evs and get an Sattack nature that doesn't cut attack or speed. Teach it aura sphere psychic extreemspeed and dark pulse.

Electivre: Ice punch thunderpunch quake and either cross chop or HP-grass or grass knot. Not much work to make this guy kick ass .

I'd rate the original team with a 6.5-7 and the one with my changes with a 8.5-9 .


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Rate my team please.
> 
> Umbreon
> 
> ...


Ok, I guess. Regular Umbreon.

Snorlax



> Crunch
> Rest
> Sleep Talk
> Body Slam



i'd go with Return over Body Slam and maybe Earthquake over Crunch



> Charizard
> 
> Flare Blitz
> Sword Dance
> ...



Well as long as it's Adamant. It's okay.



> Milotic
> 
> Mirror Move
> Water Pulse
> ...



Aqua Ring over Mirror Coat
Haze\Attract over Toxic
Surf over Water Pulse



> Lucario


Sp.Atk Lucario
Aura Sphere
Dark Pulse
Psychic
Dragon Pulse

Atk Lucario
Swords Dance
Extreme Speed
Close Combat
Shadow Claw\Stone Edge\Earthquake


> Electivire
> Thunder Punch\Thunderbolt
> Fire Punch
> Cross Chop
> Thunder Wave


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Umbreon: I don't get what move you plan to BP with it. Either replace BP with protect and give it leftovers or replace toxic or mean look with dual team.
> 
> Snorlax: Replace sleep talk with curse and crunch with earthquake and body slam with fire punch if you fear levitating gosts walling it.
> 
> ...




Crunch takes care of ghots and yeah i prefer curse lax too but sleep talk owns as well he can switch that in againt sleep powders and stuff.

He could use Lucario as a hybrid sp.atk and atk or a Reverser he is the best Reversaler in the game ... Me first , Endure , Reversal, um something else XD
Toxic on Milotic is a waste Mirror coat is awesome rest Sleeptalk milotic is also one of my favs  Besides that i agree with Dreikoo...


Lol ii put a toxic orb on my swellow to take advantage of GUTS special ability


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any Feebas' they are willing to trade?


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2007)

J said:


> Does anyone have any Feebas' they are willing to trade?



I can hook u up ...i have to call a friend though u want?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

How do you get the power anklet?


----------



## Jazz (May 18, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> I can hook u up ...i have to call a friend though u want?



Yeah man, thanks.  I'll give you a Turtwig for it, deal?


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

anybody want to give me a POKERUS pokemon i'll trade u something u want


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> anybody want to give me a POKERUS pokemon i'll trade u something u want



I'll give you pokerus.  Got anything from my sig?  If not, a rare candy will be fine.

Edit:  Your avatar is kinda handsome.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> anybody want to give me a POKERUS pokemon i'll trade u something u want



You have TM73 or a Duskull?

EDIT: Thanks for the Sneasel, Kitsune. I really needed it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

I'll get you Dusclops, Gorebyss and Stantler next, Kitsune


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I'll get you Dusclops, Gorebyss and Stantler next, Kitsune



Oh Yay!!!  XD  

I'll get those other Dittos you wanted.

Edit:  No problem Ninja Prinny.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Oh Yay!!!  XD
> 
> I'll get those other Dittos you wanted.
> 
> Edit:  No problem Ninja Prinny.



Actually that reminds me. got any interesting TMs 51 and up (I have like 9 Earthquakes anyway). I am looking mainly for Stone Edge, Stealth Rock and Grass Knot.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Anyone wanna vs. me? 5 on 5, and I'll send you a prize if yah win...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone wanna vs. me? 5 on 5, and I'll send you a prize if yah win...



About 15 minutes I'll be ready to battle if you want.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

kitsune, i have an ampharos! 8D and politoed

EDIT: AS, i dont mind battling 8)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> About 15 minutes I'll be ready to battle if you want.



Sure; just no legendaries; it's so overkill


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> kitsune, i have an ampharos! 8D and politoed



Oh nice!  You still looking for Avalance and Rock Slide?   (I don't have them right now, but I can get them).



Shadow Blade said:


> Actually that reminds me. got any interesting TMs 51 and up (I have like 9 Earthquakes anyway). I am looking mainly for Stone Edge, Stealth Rock and Grass Knot.



Hmm, not atm, but I'll tell ya if they turn up.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Sure; just no legendaries; it's so overkill



I hate legendaries so it's a deal.

I'll be there in about 15 (Elite 4 taking a little longer than I though :|)

@Kitsune - Rock Slide is good as well.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Actually that reminds me. got any interesting TMs 51 and up (I have like 9 Earthquakes anyway). I am looking mainly for Stone Edge, Stealth Rock and Grass Knot.



I have a Grass Knot I can part with.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 18, 2007)

Somebody up for a fight right now?... singles no legends...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

@kitsu: I dont actually know what i want now X____D maybe a choice specs or sumthing. 8_D


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 18, 2007)

;/___\;... c'mon... i really want to play with someone...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

ill play u BI XD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Somebody up for a fight right now?... singles no legends...



I'll verse yah; since what's his name is AWOL; btw; I hope you like Kudai... (the perks of a microphone)

EDIT:

... AWH, I really wanted to verse Blind Itachi! Can I verse you next? I kick arse... seriously. (Besides, I made sure most of my Pokemon r cute)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

no 1s online XDDDDD


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

sorry AS. I had connection problems. I can battle you now if you want.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 18, 2007)

okay.. i'm on the lobby thanks ...


----------



## Lazybook (May 18, 2007)

I made the adgjustments to you guys' recommendations. Can someone give me a new moveset for umbreon?

Electivre

Ice Punch
Thunderbolt
Cross Chop
Thunder Wave


Milotic

Surf
Ice Beam
hypnosis
Recover

Lucario 

Dark Pulse
Psychic 
Aura Sphere
Extremespeed

Snorlax

Curse
Rest
Earthquake
Return

Umbreon 



Charizard

Flare Blitz
Sword Dance
Earthquake
Ariel Ace


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

im running out of time X_D
so sleepy XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> im running out of time X_D
> so sleepy XD



If you want to battle I am on. I think I have your code.


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

Someone asked how to get the Power Anklet, I just got done getting that annoying thing. You get it, like all other 4 point ev raisers after every battle, by giving 16 Battle Points at the battle tower. So basically, you have to go to the battle tower and beat the 7 trainers 6 times...annoying, I know. Oh and does anyone know which GBA game to put in slot 2 to find Haunters?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

haunters are just uncommon in the old chataue

@SB: ill add ur code quickly 8)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Damn, B-I, I was trying to piss you off the whole time, but in the end, you ended up pissing me off (I wasn't supposed to lose) 

Ah, serves me right (RBD shouldn't be forced upon anyone)


----------



## Floatin (May 18, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Someone asked how to get the Power Anklet, I just got done getting that annoying thing. You get it, like all other 4 point ev raisers after every battle, by giving 16 Battle Points at the battle tower. So basically, you have to go to the battle tower and beat the 7 trainers 6 times...annoying, I know. Oh and does anyone know which GBA game to put in slot 2 to find Haunters?



Umm... If you get 21 straight wins, you get 20 BP...


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

BI you want to battle


and DD get to coloring please


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

Well for me it was every 7 wins was 3 bp.....so uh, I want to ev raise my Staryu in SAttck but I don't want to fight pokemon that give you 1 point. But the ones that give you more don't show up forever. It took an hour to find 2 Golducks.....in the Old Chateu all you find is Gastlys for like an hour...Why do they make this difficult. My Staryu would be a 100 Starmie by now if I hadn't gone through the nature trouble the power anklet trouble and the ighting good pokemon trouble.


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

if you get to 20 striat wins you battle tower tycoon and if ypu bet him u get 20 battle points


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Anyone wanna trade or something? (bored)


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Damn, B-I, I was trying to piss you off the whole time, but in the end, you ended up pissing me off (I wasn't supposed to lose)
> 
> Ah, serves me right (RBD shouldn't be forced upon anyone)




I knew i heard that song before... and it was making me angry for my own reasons sorry XD... (i'm kinda anti-those guys...)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

gud game Daniel! ^^

well,bedtime for me 8_D its 3 am omagah XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Good match DDragon. My pokemon suck. Haha. I haven't really battled competitively. I will hope I'll be able to defeat one of your pokes in the future

Man. Kind of ironic that the only pokemon I EV trained (Scizor) you defeated with ONE aura sphere. Kudos

Oh and AS, Janie, I am on right now


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Also the more streight wins you have the more points you get. After a while instead of 3 points you'll be getting 7 for each 7-trainer win. Also yeah when you beat a tycoon you get a bonus 20 points.


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

blindy or dd

battle?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> I knew i heard that song before... and it was making me angry for my own reasons sorry XD... (i'm kinda anti-those guys...)



Err, not much of a Top 40 guy, r u? (It was like, the biggest single of 06!) 

Anyway, I specifically tried to fit the 'criteria' in your zig (perfect shinny Pokemon) I don't usually use them ( I find the whole glimmer thing quite annoying) I must admit, Purple Pokemon r cute!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 18, 2007)

sorry count, bed time for me X_D


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

sunny want to battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Countach, you don't want to battle me? Come on just because I have filler pokemon doesn't mean I am that bad XD


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

i did't see you, let me add u then we can battle


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> sunny want to battle?



Sure; but be warned, I like Radio Disney (or it's Spanish equivalent)


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

shadow asked first, i face the music after(get it music, im so clever)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> shadow asked first, i face the music after(get it music, im so clever)



Shadow sucks, I specificially said 5 on 5, and he uses 6 pokemon. (would curse him out if he didn't turn off the sound)


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

oh.........

um........

then i'll battle u first then


----------



## Lazybook (May 18, 2007)

AS I just pmed you a while ago <.<


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

ok. I registered you.

I'll meet ya in 10 minutes. Try to be nice to my underdeveloped pokes, haha


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Shadow sucks, I specificially said 5 on 5, and he uses 6 pokemon. (would curse him out if he didn't turn off the sound)



Sorry. I really didn't know -_-

I used to the fact that people around here said 6 on 6 always.

If you want we can rebattle. I am sorry :|


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

dam your sheer cold


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

im soooooooo unlucky


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Still want to battle afterwards, Count? I'll do 5 on 5 (BECAUSE I REALLY DIDN'T KNOW)


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

sure, still in battle though


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

yeah I know. I just want to redeem the bad name I just got -_-


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

sunny your pokeseals are so well made

goodbattle, i realy thought you had me after you killed my mence, great game

shadow im ready 6v6


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> sure, still in battle though



Contac, did I send you that shiny Charsard? (I know I sent it to someone on this forum)

How ironic, I got beat by my own creation...


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Contac, did I send you that shiny Charsard? (I know I sent it to someone on this forum)
> 
> How ironic, I got beat by my own creation...



yea that was yours


----------



## Lazybook (May 18, 2007)

As trade with me...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

AS wanna battle me? But no sound cause i have standup comedy on at the moment and frantic laugh isn't the best thing to hear .


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Shinji said:


> As trade with me...



You pissed me off two weeks ago; kinda been ignoring, if you haven't gotten the hint...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 18, 2007)

Hey AS, how do you make it so the pokeseals are visible from your POV?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey AS, how do you make it so the pokeseals are visible from your POV?



I just go to my PC and add them to my Pokemon (shrugs)

Anyone want to vs. me? ( I added another Pokemon, so it's 6 on 6)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I just go to my PC and add them to my Pokemon (shrugs)
> 
> Anyone want to vs. me? ( I added another Pokemon, so it's 6 on 6)



OK logging on .


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Nice battle...that sheer cold and that crit hydro pump at the start were troublesome XD....in the end had to unleash one of my gym pokes on ya for the win .

Also yeah those effects of pokemon comming out of their balls were great. Especially sunflora's.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

gg, Count. It appears that Swampert was the only good pokemon I had.

Note: Don't use Staraptor in a competitive match unless he's properly trained.


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

who wants to battle


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nice battle...that sheer cold and that crit hydro pump at the start were troublesome XD....in the end had to unleash one of my gym pokes on ya for the win .
> 
> Also yeah those effects of pokemon comming out of their balls were great. Especially sunflora's.



Seriously? I made them in a rush.... (and they're troublesome, too; you can't put a Pokemon in a box w/ the seals) 

I wanna be the Ice Gym leader one day... (I have a Dewgong and Glacie waiting to kick butt)


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Wanna Battle Dreikoo? I want to see how good your pokemon are compared to mine (better, but I want to see how much better haha CXD)


----------



## Neji (May 18, 2007)

lalala, so i'm facing giratina now. Should I use Master Ball, yes or no?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Wanna Battle Dreikoo? I want to see how good your pokemon are compared to mine (better, but I want to see how much better haha CXD)



Sure , going on now. Be sure you've added my FC . (lvl 100 double ok? )


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

need a battle


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Shadow i'm in the lobby and waiting but it says you're fighting someone else...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2007)

i want this game..but i don't have a DS...and by the time i get one..everyone will be stronger then me


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

dreikoo battle


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Meh ok XD.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Wanna Battle Dreikoo? I want to see how good your pokemon are compared to mine (better, but I want to see how much better haha CXD)



Awh, you used one less Pokemon; it was an even fight, though; because I didn't use one at all (Sunflora)


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

ok. I am going to have to postpone battling until I have a decent enough team. So far I have yet to win a match... nice ^^


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

Don't use your master all. I caught him with one dusk ball.


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

your starmie makes me angry, it all whent down hill after your kindra used rain dance and did't die


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Awh, you used one less Pokemon; it was an even fight, though; because I didn't use one at all (Sunflora)



Yeah I have to admit you gave me a rough time. Didn't expect you to have TWO laprases.

Anyway. When I get my team on my feet i would like a rematch

and Dreikoo, sorry for that. I was battling AS.

Need to go. CYa


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Nice battle count. You started with the way that i fear the most thus i have developed a countermeasure that i'm happy enough to know works . (you're the first Ttar and chomb user i've ever faced out of the battle park XD) 

edit: yeah modest starme with Sattack and speed Evs holding a life ord and having a 8-turn reflect curtesy of espeon (holding a light clay) really is something .


@shadow: So we won't battle now?....and i had a streak ...atleast i'll end my day in wins and no losses .


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> your starmie makes me angry



Agreed; that thing pwned me... the only Star that's supposed to suck is the tabloid magazine; I'm adding a Pokemon to the list...


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nice battle count. You started with the way that i fear the most thus i have developed a countermeasure that i'm happy enough to know works . (you're the first Ttar and chomb user i've ever faced out of the battle park XD)
> 
> edit: yeah modest starme with Sattack and speed Evs holding a life ord and having a 8-turn reflect curtesy of espeon (holding a light clay) really is something .



i have to stop procrastinating and ev train my dragons, becasue that starmie is fucking fast(i not even useing items yet, to lazy to go to pal park)


----------



## Lazybook (May 18, 2007)

God hates me. I was cloning my Shining Mew for Gts, but some guy took it. ;[
And last time it was shining Palkia. Now i have a useless lv100 magikarp in my pc


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Agreed; that thing pwned me... the only Star that's supposed to suck is the tabloid magazine; I'm adding a Pokemon to the list...



Trust me...it didn't do half to you compared to what it did to count .




Shinji said:


> God hates me. I was cloning my Shining Mew for Gts, but some guy took it. ;[
> And last time it was shining Palkia. Now i have a useless lv100 magikarp in my pc



God is showing you a sign...i think i can translate it.
"Stop cloning pokemon motha***"...XD.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Trust me...it didn't do half to you compared to what it did to count .



I can't swim, I guess I'll have to skip the water gym leader.. (let's forget the fact that I'm a college athlete swimmer)


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

i hate ice


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I can't swim, I guess I'll have to skip the water gym leader.. (let's forget the fact that I'm a college athlete swimmer)



As the water gym leader i have to teach all pretty....err i mean needy in the swimming department...so if you provide a bikini that doesn't take up too much space i think i could help you learn how to swim .


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

Does anybody know of a pokemon that is easy to find as in not uncommon and gives you 2 or more evs in special attack? All of them are uncommon and it takes too long to train that way.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Does anybody know of a pokemon that is easy to find as in not uncommon and gives you 2 or more evs in special attack? All of them are uncommon and it takes too long to train that way.



In route 203 there is a small pond that spawns only psyducks and golducks and from my experience it's the best place to EV Sattack. Psyduchs are 1 point and gold are 2 points. With pokerush and macho brace if you feed calciums to the poke you won't need more than 20-30 mins to max it out there. Although they are from lvl 20-40 so be sure your poke can take em down.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> In route 203 there is a small pond that spawns only psyducks and golducks and from my experience it's the best place to EV Sattack. Psyduchs are 1 point and gold are 2 points. With pokerush and macho brace if you feed calciums to the poke you won't need more than 20-30 mins to max it out there. Although they are from lvl 20-40 so be sure your poke can take em down.



There's a lot of  Golducks in lake Acurity; I EV there...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> There's a lot of  Golducks in lake Acurity; I EV there...



Haven't tried it...i want a place that only has the correct Ev category pokes cause running away from wrong ones takes too much time. Also what lvl are they? I'd assume 30+ minimum.


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

I w=trained at that psyduck and golduck place for a while. It was mostly just psyducks though.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Haven't tried it...i want a place that only has the correct Ev category pokes cause running away from wrong ones takes too much time. Also what lvl are they? I'd assume 30+ minimum.



Yeah; it may be higher (Haven't ev'd in awhile...lazy)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I w=trained at that psyduck and golduck place for a while. It was mostly just psyducks though.



Yeah like 90% psyducks...but it worked for me for more than 10 pokemon.


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

i have an ev queston

i have a bagon and it has macho brace plus pokerus, it killed 6 gaslys so i sould get atlest +6 at next lv up, i get 2, someone help me


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> i have an ev queston
> 
> i have a bagon and it has macho brace plus pokerus, it killed 6 gaslys so i sould get atlest +6 at next lv up, i get 2, someone help me



Bad IVs is all i can think of. (it would get 0 without the EVs you gave it basicly)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> i have an ev queston
> 
> i have a bagon and it has macho brace plus pokerus, it killed 6 gaslys so i sould get atlest +6 at next lv up, i get 2, someone help me



Want me to send yah a new Bagon? Or a Salemence? I have a few EV'd Pokemon going to waste, if anyone needs one...


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Bad IVs is all i can think of. (it would get 0 without the EVs you gave it basicly)



it had a 24 according to serebii, and its modest


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

this always happens durring the gastleys, i dont know sunny pm me


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> it had a 24 according to serebii, and its modest



Maybe it would still get 0 cause of the crappy base Sattack bagon has. Just keep at it and once it's salamence do a lvl 100 battle with someone and check it's stats .


----------



## Sasugay (May 18, 2007)

How do you know when evs are maxed out cuz I don't want to train with these level 20 psyducks all the time if I could level up to 100 before I go to bed on saturady (It's friday)


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Maybe it would still get 0 cause of the crappy base Sattack bagon has. Just keep at it and once it's salamence do a lvl 100 battle with someone and check it's stats .



sounds like a plan, and for speed training sould i fight the magicarp guy


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> How do you know when evs are maxed out cuz I don't want to train with these level 20 psyducks all the time if I could level up to 100 before I go to bed on saturady (It's friday)



I write down every single EV point i get and once i have 252 points i stop .

(i do that thing with the 4 vertical lines and the 1 horizontal cutting through em)


----------



## Countach (May 18, 2007)

u could use the counter


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

How many do those potion thingies give you? The ones that you can only drink 10 of for each stat.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> u could use the counter



Not for the rest 4 pokeomon with exp shares i got . If you only Ev one though it could be a solution.



Sasugay said:


> How many do those potion thingies give you? The ones that you can only drink 10 of for each stat.



They max out at 100 EV points.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> @shadow: So we won't battle now?....and i had a streak ...atleast i'll end my day in wins and no losses .



I have a streak too...
A BAD STREAK

:sob

where's a good place to EV train for Atk?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Well then I'm currently at 104 special attack and 108 speed...for evs.


----------



## Inarigo (May 19, 2007)

Is lvl. 100 the highest?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

1)Shinji, if you're still online. What do you want for the Shiny Murkrow?

2)What's a good EV spread for a Calm Milotic?

3) Would this moveset be good for a Togekiss
Wish
Aura Sphere
Shadow Ball
Psychic

4)The best place to train for Sp. ATK would be the Old Chateau

5)Anyone have U-turn?


----------



## Attama (May 19, 2007)

I have U-turn


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Attama said:


> I have U-turn



What do you need?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> 2)What's a good EV spread for a Calm Milotic?


Calm is probably -Atk +Sp.Def
Hmmm. I guess go with 252 Sp.Atk, 152 SpDef. and 100 Def.



> 3) Would this moveset be good for a Togekiss
> Wish
> Aura Sphere
> Shadow Ball
> Psychic



Nasty Plot
Baton Pass
Wish\Thunder Wave\Yawn
Air Slash\Aura Sphere (Depends on the Ability)


----------



## Kitsune (May 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> where's a good place to EV train for Atk?



Use the super rod to catch Gyrados for +2 Att. I fished around the battle tower area.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Use the super rod to catch Gyrados for +2 Att. I fished around the battle tower area.



checks bag... oh poop I don't even have the super rod


----------



## Attama (May 19, 2007)

I pmed you about it Ninja


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

ATTN: Kitsune, are you on now?

If so, shall we do the trade?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Yea im here....do you have any shinies...or a electrobooster


----------



## Attama (May 19, 2007)

I have an electrobooster, *well its called Electirizer in my game, unless thats something different* Looking for starters I don't have *don't need to be shiny* and I have 2 up for trades


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

@Attama

I have all the starters so if you need one just ask.


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

What do you want for said starters?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Attama said:


> I have an electrobooster, *well its called Electirizer in my game, unless thats something different* Looking for starters I don't have *don't need to be shiny* and I have 2 up for trades



Do you need the Electrobooster?

Edit: Shinji, is that all your looking for?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Attama said:


> I have an electrobooster, *well its called Electirizer in my game, unless thats something different* Looking for starters I don't have *don't need to be shiny* and I have 2 up for trades



I got all the starters and i'd like an electizer. Which started would you like?


----------



## Attama (May 19, 2007)

Cyndaquil please


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

OK 1 cyndaquil comming your way (it'll have good moves too).I'll Pm you once it's hached. You mind having an elekid carry the electizer?


----------



## Attama (May 19, 2007)

Sure thing


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

OK your cyndaquill is ready. I'm going to the lobby.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Come on guys, doesn't anyone want to fight?


----------



## Attama (May 19, 2007)

Alright, let me finish up with Ninja and I'll trade with you


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Kitsune: I already have Combee.  Do you have anything else before I go into the trading?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Come on guys, doesn't anyone want to fight?



I guess I could test out some new pokes.

EDIT: LV. 50, 3 on 3, NO LG's


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I guess I could test out some new pokes.



Cool, meet you in the lobby.

EDIT: sorry about that. 6 on 6.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2007)

Anyone need an electrizer?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to use fillers.


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

If Kitsune doesn't respond soon, I'm out...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone need an electrizer?



I do. What do you want for it (since Attama doesn't have his)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone need an electrizer?



I just got 1....what are you looking for? I may be able to give it to ya for a TM 26 or for the avalance TM or the trick room TM.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone need an electrizer?



Dude, I will give you all my holographics for it (which I did for a Mew back in the R/B/Y Years) 

Do you want a G/S starter, I got all 3, trade one to ya for it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Anyone need an electrizer?



me me oh please me


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2007)

So 4 people want them? I guess I'll go on an elekid catching spree


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

I prefer the Magma Booster though since I don't have Leaf Green :\


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 19, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> So 4 people want them? I guess I'll go on an elekid catching spree



PM me when you get it 

I can also give 1st and 3rd Generation Starters as well


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Looks like I'm going to use fillers.



GG. Decent for fillers.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

GG Mecha, I thought I was home free from the Garchomp for a minute there.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> GG Mecha, I thought I was home free from the Garchomp for a minute there.



Lol, you lowered him to 1 HP btw.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Lol, you lowered him to 1 HP btw.



From a (Filler) Jolteon with bad IVs, wow. Anyway whata your take Gardevoir in general.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2007)

Trunks, if you have any spare, wanna trade for them?
Just name your price.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> From a (Filler) Jolteon with bad IVs, wow. Anyway whata your take Gardevoir in general.



I don't like Gardevoir, I rather evolve Kirlia (assuming its male) into Gallade. It cover more bases since it's both Fighting and Psychic.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I don't like Gardevoir, I rather evolve Kirlia (assuming its male) into Gallade. It cover more bases since it's both Fighting and Psychic.



Guess it's not what it used to be.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Anyone have a Leftovers that they are willing to trade for a Thunderstone?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone have a Leftovers that they are willing to trade for a Thunderstone?



Lawl...you know you can buy those stones in LG and FR don't ya?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lawl...you know you can buy those stones in LG and FR don't ya?



I know, but hoping for someone who doesn't have LG or FR and need a thunderstone.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I know, but hoping for someone who doesn't have LG or FR and need a thunderstone.



It wouldn't be much fair though trading leftovers for somethign you most likelly bought for 3000 pokemoney...but if you find someone to trade for it props to ya  .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

You can also mine the stones. Lol


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2007)

Is Omastar only good in Rain Dance teams, or can it be good in Sandstorms too?....I dunno whether to use it or Probopass....or Lunatone....<<

Lunatone gets owned though...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Is Omastar only good in Rain Dance teams, or can it be good in Sandstorms too?....I dunno whether to use it or Probopass....or Lunatone....<<
> 
> Lunatone gets owned though...



Actually i think he's better in sandstorm teams cause he has good def but his Sdef sucks and sandstorm remedies that. Although for a rock gym team having a x4 grass weakness without some form of precaution will be risky .

And probopass has better stats than lunatone...and much better moves too .


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2007)

Probopass is ugly as soil...Lunatone would be there to do a TR, but then it might die so quickly before even doing it....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Kitsune, we must battle!


----------



## Kitsune (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Kitsune, we must battle!



Oh dear, lol.  Ok but my actual team isn't ready and I'm using a non-uber legendary.  I'll be there in fifteen min.  XD



Yoshitsune said:


> Probopass is ugly as soil...



I used to think Usaring was the most disgusting pokemon, but now I think it's Probopass.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Oh dear, lol.  Ok but my actual team isn't ready and I'm using a non-uber legendary.  I'll be there in fifteen min.  XD



That's fine.

EDIT: GG, I was kinda nervous when you disabled my Jolteon and I had to take out Suicune without any advantage over it.


----------



## Kitsune (May 19, 2007)

Good game Mecha Wolf.  XD  As bug girl, I fear Charizard.  :S


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Good game Mecha Wolf.  XD  As bug girl, I fear Charizard.  :S



He has his moments. Though he also have some major downside.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Hey Kitsune, does the everstone trick really work 50% of the time?


----------



## Kitsune (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey Kitsune, does the everstone trick really work 50% of the time?



For me it has.  Although I hear some people have less luck with it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

What's better for an Arcanine, Jolly or Adamant?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> For me it has.  Although I hear some people have less luck with it.



Tell me about it, I tried to hatch a modest Ralts using that method and ....

0 out of 6 eggs


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

If you guys are talking about the Female holding Everstone to get her personality passed on, it should work about 50%. I notice about 3/5 eggs. But you do get occassional runs of randomness.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> What's better for an Arcanine, Jolly or Adamant?


Adamant if you're not gonna give it special attacks. It has extreemspeed for those faster than it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

Lol I just got one with perfect IVs but he is Jolly rather than Adamant XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Lol I just got one with perfect IVs but he is Jolly rather than Adamant XD



I say you train both and compare em to find whichever you like the best...maybe replace extreemspeed with overheat if you're giving it speed nature and perfect IVs...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Kitsune, I have a sharp fang I can let go of.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Just found the way for an eacy ice punch electivre . Good ol Hitmonchan .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?

Wanna test how well Weavile can do with Expert Belt.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

hey guys, question, does lifeorb only affect physical atks? or s.atks too?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

All attacks. If it was only physical ones it'd say so.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

oh thats gud 8D i thought it was only physcal ones XD


----------



## Jazz (May 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find the Zap Plate, that's the only plate I need


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

underground digging


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Alright, I see that alot of people ask for items and such. I will officially be the item trader. I can get any item you'd like. (But I ain't givin away any ev boosting items or HMs) But, you can trade with someone else, Im just sayin that zi will most likely have the item  you're lookin' for.


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Im looking for electrobooster? Might you have it?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Yes, I do, if ya want it is it fine if it's on an Elekid?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Sure, are you looking for anything in return?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Well right now, you might not have one but I kinda want a Phanpy. If ya don't got that, do you have a Shuckle? I can't get a shuckle until my friend beats his emerald so I can borrow it. (I on;y have r/s not emerald)


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

eh don't have neither sorry... how about a lv100 magikarp?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Someone traded you eh? That sucks, I'LL DO IT!


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Seriously????


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

course! I've always wanted to get a lvl 100 magickarp and fight someone online and just keep using splash.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay, I need a Leftovers. Do you have one and what do you want for it?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Hold up, let me heal my pokemon sve the game and check. If I do I want a Phanpy or a Shuckle, if ya don't got those, offer me something.


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Yes I do have Leftovers! Speaking of it, leftovers heals you 1/16th every turn I think, how much does the shell bell?


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (May 19, 2007)

Any working emulators 4 this and is there a english ROM for no$gba ?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Yes I do have Leftovers! Speaking of it, leftovers heals you 1/16th every turn I think, how much does the shell bell?



1/8th for Shell Bell, but you have to use damage opponent HP beforehand, which is pointless if you are using it on Blissey. But anyways, I don't have Phany or Shuckle right now, but how about a female Bagon?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Um, hold on, let me think about the bagon. Is it breeded?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Um, hold on, let me think about the bagon. Is it breeded?



No, it's wild. Let me see if I can get a quick trade on GTS for Phany or Shuckle.

EDIT: Nevermind, they are not in my Pokedex so I can't GTS them.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

i need leftovers, i DO happen to have a phanphy....


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Alright, here's the deal, luckily, I have 2 leftovers. (I got one from my Mewtwo that I traded over from Fire Red) So, I'll give Mecha the leftovers for the bagon and you the leftovers for the Phanpy and Shinji the Electrizer whenever he/she wants it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, here's the deal, luckily, I have 2 leftovers. (I got one from my Mewtwo that I traded over from Fire Red) So, I'll give Mecha the leftovers for the bagon and you the leftovers for the Phanpy and Shinji the Electrizer whenever he/she wants it.



Ok, that's cool. I'll meet you in the lobby.

EDIT: Give me 10 minutes, actually. 

EDIT2: Do the other trades first, Sasugay. I have to do something for my mom. I'll be back in 15 minutes.


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Alright, Ill give ya a Feebas.
Edit:Alright, I'll just wait in the lobby, for ya. Then when we trade I gotts add Shion so we can trade.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

i will be on in 5 min, lemme just get the phanphy.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Hey Shinji, you still have the Shiny Murkrow?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Oh, Sasugay. I should have mentioned that I got that Bagon off of GTS so I'm not sure how legit it is.


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

It's most likely legit, but if not I'll just breed it even though I don't really like breeded pokemon.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> It's most likely legit, but if not I'll just breed it even though I don't really like breeded pokemon.



I have to breed all my team pokemon because 1. Not sure if the Pokemon I got (usually off GTS or trading) is legit. 2. Breeding gives you better IV if you know what you're doing. 3. Control over Moveset, mainly Egg Moves.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

hey sasu, will you trade me a shiny beldum?


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I have noticed that breeding in Diamond and Pearl gives Abilities randomly no matter what the Ability of the parent is. So yes, it's possible.
> 
> Note: If you're reading the Nintendo Power guide to Diamond and Pearl. It says that Abilities are passed on from mother to child. This is wrong! It's random when you have a species that has two or more abilities.



And if I gave my Everstone to a Porygon, is there still a good chance for its nature to be passed on?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Masaki said:


> And if I gave my Everstone to a Porygon, is there still a good chance for its nature to be passed on?



Yes, approximately 1/2 will be the mother's nature.. Actually, for me the trend is about 3/5 eggs will be the mother's nature if she's holding an everstone. But you do run into stretches of random nature.

EDIT: And I believe the rule applies to genderless pokemon also.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

anyone have shiny beldum that you can trade me?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Ninja I have my Shiny Murkrow....do you have any shinies?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ninja I have my Shiny Murkrow....do you have any shinies?



Do you still need the Electrobooster?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

I think im getting one from sasugay..


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I think im getting one from sasugay..



Unfortunately I don't have any shinies, guessing that's all you're looking for.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

what are the best berries to uss to make poffins to evolve feebas?


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any shinies, guessing that's all you're looking for.



it says on your sig that you want a cyndaquil correct?

i can trade you one....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> it says on your sig that you want a cyndaquil correct?
> 
> i can trade you one....



What do you need? 

Also you feed dry poffins made from either Wiki berries or Apicot Berries.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> what are the best berries to uss to make poffins to evolve feebas?



pamtre berry


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Hey DD, wanna battle 6 on 6 real quick?


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What do you need?
> 
> Also you feed dry poffins made from either Wiki berries or Apicot Berries.



i need one of each: shiny beldum, darkrai, tm 26, powerful herb.

do you have any of those?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Hey DD, what's your take on Gardevoir in general?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Anyone have a shiny feebas?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hey DD, wanna battle 6 on 6 real quick?



erm ok x_D XD ill be there in a minute.

@NP: my intake? i always loved garde, but shes quite tricky to use in competitive battle cos of the low def.


EDIT: ok, im in... waiting XD


----------



## spongeaud (May 19, 2007)

I have diamond Ill post my friend code later I dont know it by heart but I love diamond its fun I'm Currenly trying to beat the elite 4 my team looks like this:

except Im the girl not sasuke


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

xDDDD good game. is ur garchomp holding sharp claw?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> xDDDD good game. is ur garchomp holding sharp claw?



GG, He's holding Quick Claw, if that's what you mean. Your milotic and aerodactly were very annoying .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

lol starmie was annoying XD, i was breeding staryus before u asked me to battle X_D

edit: woops i meant razor claw X_D


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i need one of each: shiny beldum, darkrai, tm 26, powerful herb.
> 
> do you have any of those?


I have TM 26, I also have a shiny Metagross, if you breed a shiny will the baby be shiny? If not then I don't have a shiny Beldum. But yeah, I'll give ya the elctrobooster whenever you'd like Shinji and you as well shion with TM 26.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol starmie was annoying XD, i was breeding staryus before u asked me to battle X_D



Starmie is a freak. I specifically put Grass Knot in there to take out Swampert. Who knew that it would work so well.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Starmie is a freak. I specifically put Grass Knot in there to take out Swampert. Who knew that it would work so well.



stupid fat swampert lawl XD x4 on ground and water pluss his fat = OHKO


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I have TM 26, I also have a shiny Metagross, if you breed a shiny will the baby be shiny? If not then I don't have a shiny Beldum. But yeah, I'll give ya the elctrobooster whenever you'd like Shinji and you as well shion with TM 26.



it is a possibility, but.... can metagoss breed?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

It's genderless, but then again, so is Ditto.


----------



## Kameil (May 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> it is a possibility, but.... can metagoss breed?



Hmm Metal Sperm.....>.>


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> It's genderless, but then again, so is Ditto.



Yes, but Ditto, unlike Metagross, can change it's fucking DNA. Metagross ain't the Lilith of Pokemon.


----------



## Kameil (May 19, 2007)

Quite true......


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

so....if you DO breed a shiny, will the egg hatch a shiny pokemon?


----------



## Shuriken13 (May 19, 2007)

i finally found my first shiny pokemon (lol) its a machoke and its green (and sparkly)


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Neither is Ditto, Ditto got his powers from Mew because Mew is the best and the first!


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

What's that new attack that does the same thing as Trick?


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

I thinks it's Power Trick.


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

I don't know but if it's a TM I have it, unless I used it. But I only used like 2 tms. Then I got those TMs back by puting them on pokemon from my previous games and transfering them to Pearl.


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> I thinks it's Power Trick.



No, that trades atk for def...


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, that's power trick I think.


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Found it, it's Switcheroo.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> so....if you DO breed a shiny, will the egg hatch a shiny pokemon?


No. It's the same odds as in the wild. 1:8,912 chance in getting shiny.


Sasugay said:


> Neither is Ditto, Ditto got his powers from Mew because Mew is the best and the first!


No, Ditto is Lilith. Now shut up.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

Guys. I am doing Electrolizer hunt. So far I got 1, but if any of you want one I will be more than happy to give it for something cool in return


----------



## Kameil (May 19, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> No. It's the same odds as in the wild. 1:8,912 chance in getting shiny.
> 
> No, Ditto is Lilith. Now shut up.



  I smell someone burning....


----------



## Silent Storm (May 19, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> No. It's the same odds as in the wild. 1:8,912 chance in getting shiny.
> 
> No, Ditto is Lilith. Now shut up.



LMAO, Flame one.


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Whew finally finished ev training milotic...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Metagross sperm is not only steel, it's psychic. So no need for actual intercouse, it just teleport itself to wherever fertilization is taking place.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

no one here wants eletrilizers anymore? XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

lmao XD now were talking about pokemon sex huh? XDDDDDDD

btw, how fast was ur starmie oO


----------



## Kameil (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Metagross sperm is not only steel, it's psychic. So no need for actual intercouse, it just teleport itself to wherever fertilization is taking place.



Indeed how interesting....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lmao XD now were talking about pokemon sex huh? XDDDDDDD
> 
> btw, how fast was ur starmie oO



It's 251 Speed right now at Lvl. 70. And I didn't check the stats when we were battling at 100. He has 252 EV in speed and nature is Timid. I know it's not as fast as Duy's Starmie.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2007)

What are the IV's?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Well, eving my Staryu is still taking forever.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

Someone here have some extra magmaboosters and care to trade for an eletrilizer?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

I'm the official Item Trader. What do you need my fine fellow?


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

I guess I'll stick with a Rash Trace Porygon.

What are the best places to Ev train if it'll become a Special Sweeper? (Speed, Satk)

Edit: I tried using the IV Calculator on Serebii, but I don't understand it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> What are the IV's?



his starmie has 27 IV on speed


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I'm the official Item Trader. What do you need my fine fellow?



Magmaboosters and that Cloth that is needed to evolve Dusclops to Dusknoir.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Where's the best place to train for Special D?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

I'll see if I have that cloth but I know I have the magmabooster. Or Magamrizer in my game. Just PM me and we'll trade.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

It's probably gonna be tomorrow since I have to go to work :|

but ok, I'll PM ya when I am ready.


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Alright, well just to let you know, I do have the reaper cloth and the magma booster.


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Where do I find Macho Brace?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Do ya need one or shall I just tell you where it's at.


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Where is it at o.o


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Pastoria city. House above the Pokemart. Show a guy all three forms of Burmy I think it is and he'll give it to ya.


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Oh then can you trade me one XD


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Sure, I don't use mine anyhow.

Edit:Hold on though, it'll be awhile. Maybe like 10 minutes.


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

K ill give you the shiny suicune kitsune traded me...  getting on now..


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

.......OK!!! Is it fine if I put the Macho Brace on a Bidoof?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

ok........


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Where's the best place to train for Special D?



this is the hardes EV stat to train, since theres hardly any s.def pokes. but a good place is at the battle tower just surf and fight seels and dewgongs


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Well if it's the hardest let's just say you're training a poke in def and special def. Then wouldn't it be smarter to put the thing on that after every battle it gives you +4 Sp Def ev and then just train def so you're gettin' both at the same time.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> this is the hardes EV stat to train, since theres hardly any s.def pokes. but a good place is at the battle tower just surf and fight seels and dewgongs


Ain't that only in Diamond?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

huh? i dont get it X_D
what thing oO?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Ain't that only in Diamond?



oh is it? lol i ddnt knw, well then u have to find the dustox trainer in erm...*city that begins with 'C'* cant remember the names X_D

but yeah, if u cant find any, u have to do it with the elite 4 oO XD


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

dd want to battle?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Do i get 8 points if my pokemon (with pokerus and hoklding macho brace) faints a golbat?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Don't worry DD, I have diamond.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> dd want to battle?



ok sure 8) b there in a bit, just hatching eggs XD


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

ok post when u are ready


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

I finally maxed out my Staryu's evs. I can now train with him.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

ok im going in 8)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I finally maxed out my Staryu's evs. I can now train with him.



wats ur startyu's lvl and speed stat?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

I got it at lvl 39. Now it's lvl 44 and it's speed stat is 107. All my other stats are in the 60s anad 70s


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Are you only training its speed?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

No, for some reason it's speed just skyrocketed. I'm going to ask Duy if he thinks lonely is a good nature for Salamence because that's what I thought would be the best for him.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh is it? lol i ddnt knw, well then u have to find the dustox trainer in erm...*city that begins with 'C'* cant remember the names X_D
> 
> but yeah, if u cant find any, u have to do it with the elite 4 oO XD



I don't really remember who but someone posted a list with all the trainers that have specific pokemon for EV training. But I forgot what page it was :|


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> No, for some reason it's speed just skyrocketed. I'm going to ask Duy if he thinks lonely is a good nature for Salamence because that's what I thought would be the best for him.



Lonely is 10% Att/-10% Def, so not all too bad if you're going for a phys. sweeper. It's staying power will be somewhat bad, though. What are the IV's?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

lawl great match count ahahahahaha XD

once again i did the protect wrong GDI XDDDD


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Oh I just got a Bagon and decided to breed it until I get the nature I want. But I don't knw which is best but I thought Lonely would be good for a Salamence.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

@sasguy: oO ur staryu has 0 IVs ahahahah X_D even when i added the EVs


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I don't really remember who but someone posted a list with all the trainers that have specific pokemon for EV training. But I forgot what page it was :|



That would be me!

The return of the EV guide: But they are so funky.


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lawl great match count ahahahahaha XD
> 
> once again i did the protect wrong GDI XDDDD


great game, your dragonite was troblesume, thake god my salamence killed the niskect


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

What the heck are IVs and how do you know that it don't got any?


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Oh I just got a Bagon and decided to breed it until I get the nature I want. But I don't knw which is best but I thought Lonely would be good for a Salamence.



IV's are as important as Natures are. With a potential 31+ more in a stat, it's something that has always been taken into account. If you want a phys. sweeper I'd go for Adamant, whilst Timid works best for spec. sweeping.


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

anybody else want to battle


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

That's hard. Even though Salamences Attack is greater than it's Special he can still be a special and it's kind of hard right now to decide wether I want it to to specialize in physical and special.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> That's hard. Even though Salamences Attack is greater than it's Special he can still be a special and it's kind of hard right now to decide wether I want it to to specialize in physical and special.



You could go for a mixed sweeper, if you really want both.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> What the heck are IVs and how do you know that it don't got any?



used a the calculator XD
btw, count was that ur dragon team?

does any1 have choice specs?


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

I'll probably go for mixed. But, still I have to decide for the nature. I'll probably pick Timid. And what are IVs. Noob question I know but still.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> anybody else want to battle



me... singles no legends... *adds you*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

it determines ur stat increase. thats as basic as i coul explain it, 31 being the highest


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

no it wasent, but that may be the salamence i use

im going to the lobby now blindy


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Ok, well then I spent hours looking for a Timid Staryu and it has no IVs...so it would be smart to spend more hours just to get one with IVs and GOD IVS ARE GAY!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

xD thats y its better to breed X_D its quicker XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2007)

IV's are also what determine the Hidden Power type and power. For example, Jolteon can't learn Icebeam, but with HP Ice and a power of 70, it's still effectively a boltbeamer.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Don't throw your Staryu away even if it has crappy IV. Just breed it with a Ditto with good IVs and you'll get a decent Pokemon sooner or later. And aiming 31 for everything is going to take forever. 22 or above are decent for IV. Make sure you put a Everstone on the Staryu to get high % of Timid kids.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

What is the best level for calculating IV's?


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What is the best level for calculating IV's?



level the pkmn with rare candies to 20


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What is the best level for calculating IV's?



I usually rare candy my hatchling to lvl. 25 and then calculate the IV. Then I just shut the game down and restart without saving.



BlackSmoke said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



I'll battle you. No legendaries and no Wobbuffet though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What is the best level for calculating IV's?



from birth, before u do ny training


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

Is it possible to Calculate the IV's when the Poke is born?
If so what's the method?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

well i do it with lvl 5s it still gives result. i never knew there were any rule if it had to be lvl 25 XD


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> from birth, before u do ny training



WRONG!

Calculating at lvl. 1 might seem the easiest, but because of it's low-level it causes inaccurate numbers. Whilst lvl 100 is ultimately the best, lvl 50 is good enough. At a level below that you might get a few numbers that are close enough, but in the end it might make all the difference.


----------



## AnimeLover07 (May 19, 2007)

*Yes!*

 I have pokemon Diamond,and I've played it for only 27 hours and have almost beat it! it's sooo awsome!


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I usually rare candy my hatchling to lvl. 25 and then calculate the IV. Then I just shut the game down and restart without saving.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll battle you. No legendaries and no Wobbuffet though.



no 20 is still fine well yeah lets battle ur stuff ev trained  have like 1 ev trained poke and im not using it


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

great game blindy, your heracross is so strong


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

i tried it, with a staryu, at lvl 5 it had 25 and 19, and i left it for leveling up to 25, and tested again, it still has thesame oO


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> no 20 is still fine well yeah lets battle ur stuff ev trained  have like 1 ev trained poke and im not using it



So do you want to battle?


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

Ok,I have a Jolly Dugtrio who's at level 55 with 199 speed is that good in terms of  his IVs?
I'm trying to get the gist of this IVs thing.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> great game blindy, your heracross is so strong



outrunning my golduck was what got me killed T/__\T... one day i'll get revenge over that Kisame >D...

Okay.. anybody else wants to fight?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

if ur dugtrio was EV trained to the max on speed, then it has 17 IVs on speed
still quite low cos that wont reach the max u could achieve


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

What level do the pokes with pick up have to be at for them to pick up Rare Candies.


----------



## AnimeLover07 (May 19, 2007)

*BUUT*

I'm not really sure how to do that...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

BlackSmoke, are we battling or not?


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I think it's random. I had a Zigzagoon that had Pick Up but ironically when it evolved the Linoone had Gluttony so I really don't know. Random.
> 
> Between the two, I guess go with Adaptability. A Hyper Beam from Porygon Z can almost guarantee a 1HKO.



Already answered, but I want more input.



Masaki said:


> I guess I'll stick with a Rash Trace Porygon.
> 
> What are the best places to Ev train if it'll become a Special Sweeper? (Speed, Satk)
> 
> Edit: I tried using the IV Calculator on Serebii, but I don't understand it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What level do the pokes with pick up have to be at for them to pick up Rare Candies.



lvl 41+ if its lvl 100 it will the most common thing it picks up


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

Anyone else up for a battle? Since I'm already in the lobby.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

i added u connecting to wifi...


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Electivre

Ice Punch
Thunderbolt
Thunder Wave
Grass Knot


Milotic

Surf
Ice Beam
Light Screen
Recover

Lucario 

Dark Pulse
Blaze Kick
Aura Sphere
Extremespeed

Snorlax

Curse
Rest
Earthquake
Return

Umbreon 

Wish
Baton Pass
Mean Look
Toxic


Charizard

Flamethrower
Sunny Day
Solar Beam
Earthquake

Rate/fix plz


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

my connection isnt working w8 amin plz wolf


----------



## AnimeLover07 (May 19, 2007)

*Hmmm..*

I'm not sure,it's probably a high level to pick up rare candies..


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone else up for a battle? Since I'm already in the lobby.




LMAO WEEZING EXPLODED AND KILLED UR BLISSEY!


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

ZOM WHAT A DUMM ASS FLAMETHROWER AGAINST MY LAPRAS


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2007)

anyone got a shiny zangoose for trade , ask me wat you would like for it and ill see if i have it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

blissey dies with ANY physical atk, it only has 100+ max def. dont get excited


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Lmao i loss


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

anyone else wanna battle mecha i want a rematch!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> anyone else wanna battle mecha i want a rematch!



Sure, it was a close match, I'll fight again.



BlackSmoke said:


> ZOM WHAT A DUMM ASS FLAMETHROWER AGAINST MY LAPRAS



Can't fault me for simply forgetting wether Lapras was Water/Ice or pure Ice. And someone who send out Gengar against Weavile shouldn't be calling people Dumbass, especially when you have an Infernape in the wing.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

k im going to the lobby w8
W8 im getting  a drink and takin g a piss


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

What's the best place to EV Train sp atk and speed?


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Man im gonna run damn Garchomp/ Jolteon/Starmie


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

I might be up for some battles in a bit.
I owe you one Mecha?
and Blacksmoke I haven't battled you yet.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 19, 2007)

Masaki said:


> What's the best place to EV Train sp atk and speed?



been answered so many times X_D

old chatue for s.atk

pokemansion for s.atk and speed
sunny shore on the left, the route, for speed , fight floatzels and winguls


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2007)

who wants a battle , lv50-65 3 pokemon only


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

GG again. I should have switched out Blissey for Heracross, you have too many physical attackers on your team. Nice win.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

WOw guys in the Rematch *I WON* thx goes to Tyrantar

GFG MechaWolf ur party is great take out charizard thats it...


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG again. I should have switched out Blissey for Heracross, you have too many physical attackers on your team. Nice win.



Your Weavile is a sexy beast  
I want one ...I wanna test a Gallade seems sexy
If u did that i would have lost


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 19, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Your Weavile is a sexy beast
> I want one ...I wanna test a Gallade seems sexy



I also need a Gallade. Though having one would kinda make Starmie half redundant. And Starmie is so cool.


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2007)

Yeah that Starmie was given me problems...but once i killed it I could eat away at ur Jolteon with TT. Starmie and Weavile where wicked fast outran my ev trained high speed raichu


----------



## Silent Storm (May 19, 2007)

Damn, hearing all this gets me in the mood for some throwdown.

But I still havent sorted out my teams moveset 

I swear when I am done I will challenge one of you guys


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

I actually need a Staryu.

EDIT: I just found out my Kingdra is absloute shit! T_T


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2007)

i still looking for a battle


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2007)

Lemme challenge you Smoke


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

whp wants a good old  battle


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 19, 2007)

I want a battle... anybody who has my code i'm already waiting on the lobby... XD...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> whp wants a good old  battle



I haven't battled you in ages~ I'll be waiting in the lobby
singles, no legends


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

lets go yoshi


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

Anybody want to battle?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

Can someone let me borrow their hitmonchan?


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2007)

ill battle anyone 50-65 onlys


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

good game yoshi i picked the wrong move with salamence, silly me


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2007)

Good battle Count! 
You're getting better I think~~


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Good battle Count!
> You're getting better I think~~



my master plan was doomed due to that crawdily


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 19, 2007)

sorry.. i thought it was an open invitation =P...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ill battle anyone 50-65 onlys



I'll play you 50 singles later if you want, I wanna test out my new team.

PM me your FC when you're ready.


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

blindy it was an open invitation, your wifi broke i think, lets do try it again


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2007)

Good game Blind! Glad that there wasn't a second Golduck there...<<


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 19, 2007)

oh god... i'm so proud of my beetle T/ . \T... Yoshi.. it was a rather different way of fighting from you... and if it wasn't for the frozen stat i could've lost easily... thanks for the battle...

hey why people doesn't like when i show my golducks? ...

please trade me a baby of that tyrano... every time i see it i start to shudder...


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Hey, Duy, I was just wondering what the best nature for Salamence was. I thought it was either lonely or timid.

Edit: I'm trying to do the lvl 100 Mew glitch on my original red. I have to get to Misty first though.


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2007)

Duy Nguyen i pm'd you ok


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

@ Sasugay: If you're going for a CSmence, Modest all the way. You wanna hit that Draco Meteor or Dragon Pulse as hard as possible. If you're going for a physical sweeper, I would say Jolly and if it's a mix sweeper maybe Naive.

@ Serpentious: Getting on right now, thanks for waiting.

Edit: Sorry getting my food again sorry for the wait.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

For Salamence just go with the basic Special Sweeper set up.
So Modest nature 252 S.Attack 252 Speed and the rest to HP.
You might want to breed it with A horsea for it's Hydro Pump and maybe Dragon Dance.I'm pretty sure that's what Duy's packing...

You can also go with the mixed sweeper or just a physical one.


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Alright, well uh I need to check what nature my Bagon is. And if it ain't a good one I'll breed it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, well uh I need to check what nature my Bagon is. And if it ain't a good one I'll breed it.


Get a Horsea!!!!!!


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

What do you mean get a Horsea? I have one. Do you mean breed Bagon and Horsea? It's only a lvl 20 Bagon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

^Serpentious: Don't set a free battle cause my guys aren't 50-65, just make or join my lvl 50 single if you want to fight lvl 50 battles.

Leave a message or PM when you wanna go at it. 

Taking any matches right now if anyone wants to play wanna test out some new stuff.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> What do you mean get a Horsea? I have one. Do you mean breed Bagon and Horsea? It's only a lvl 20 Bagon.


Get a male Horsea/Seadra/Kingdra.That knows Hydro pump and Dragon dance.
Breed it with a Female Bagon to get both moves.Hydro pump is great for a modest Salamence.Dragon Dance is good if you want to use a physical or a mixed sweeper.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 19, 2007)

So far, I got 4/6 Pokemon for my team.  Now all I need is a little energon and a lot of luck


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

Which dragons learn DD?


----------



## Homura (May 19, 2007)

Eh Lol I'm taking a break from Pokemon. It's been getting kind of boring for me repeatedly breeding and such and the game overall. Lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Eh Lol I'm taking a break from Pokemon. It's been getting kind of boring for me repeatedly breeding and such and the game overall. Lol



Yeah after like 300 hours of playtime you usually get bored of doing all thos stuff again and again...it's a good thing that by that time pokemon battle revolution for the wii will be out and the real battles will begin .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Which dragons learn DD?



I can't remember, but I think the easiest to get DD is off Horsea. It learns DD at level 38 and it also gets Hydro Pump at 35, just make sure to put an everstone or stop it from evolving to Seadra. That's a two for one deal if you're breeding a mix Salamence. Horsea falls under the dragon egg group and it's easilty obtainable. If you want the DD on your TTar, I used a Charmander to inherit the DD from Horsea and passed it onto Larvitar.

Also GG to Serpentious, I cried a bit when my Infernape OHKO Kyogre with Grass Knot and one Nasty Plot up.

Anyone else up for some battles?
The team still needs testing.


----------



## Floatin (May 19, 2007)

Dragonite + pre-evos, Kingdra, Altaria, Laitos, and Rayquaza.





Duy Nguyen said:


> I can't remember, but I think the easiest to get DD is off Horsea. It learns DD at level 38 and it also gets Hydro Pump at 35, just make sure to put an everstone or stop it from evolving to Seadra. That's a two for one deal if you're breeding a mix Salamence. Horsea falls under the dragon egg group and it's easilty obtainable. If you want the DD on your TTar, I used a Charmander to inherit the DD from Horsea and passed it onto Larvitar.



You can just press B to cancel the evolution. Also, for DD TTar without GTS trading, Horsea > Laparas > Larvitar.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 19, 2007)

Woot caught an Elekid with Electirizer ^^

EDIT:  CAUGHT ANOTHER ONE WITH ELECTIRIZER o.O


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

im dissapontied with my csmence right now, its iv are ok, the eving was ok.

speed was 274 and sp was 345

sould i breed another and hope for better ivs?


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2007)

yea GG Duy it was fun to wacth all these pokemon die , a slow and painfull death my new goal is to stop all blissys


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

Anybody want to rate my new team...well not entirely new.

Infernape @ Life Orb
EVs: 6 HP, 252 ATK, 252 SPD (Naive)
-Close Combat
-Grass Knot
-Overheat
-Nasty Plot

My starter Pokemon. It'll OHKO any Metagross, Weavile, and TTar starter.

Starmie @ Leftovers
EVs: 6 HP, 252 SATK, 252 SPD (Timid)
-Rapid Spin
-Psychic 
-Thunderbolt 
-Ice Beam

I didn't put Surf, because after playing for a while I realized I RARELY use Surf at all. Also now my Rapid Spinner in place of Donphan.

Metagross @ Life Orb
EVs: 112 HP, 252 ATK, 118 SPDEF, 28 SPD (Jolly)
-Meteor Mash
-Agility
-Zen Headbutt
-Earthquake

At level 100 it has 199 SPD so after one Agility it'll even outrun a Jolly Aerodactyl. Simple here, setup Agility and sweep away. Added a bit more SPD EV then needed but oh wells...sigh.

Salamence @ Choice Specs
EVs: 6 HP, 252 SATK, 252 SPD (Modest)
-Draco Meteor 
-Flamethrower 
-Hydro Pump
-Crunch 

Standard....and I love it.

Gliscor @ Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP, 6 ATK, 252 DEF (Impish)
-Aerial Ace
-Stealth Rock
-Swords Dance
-Baton Pass/Earthquake

My new physical wall in place of Donphan. Counters Heracross like crazy and sets up Stealth Rock for me. Swords Dance is there for late game sweeping and I'm still debating for either EQ or BP. BP can help set up Metagross a lot more, cause having one SD and AGI for Gross is total overkill.

Blissey @ Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP, 252 DEF, 6 SATK (Calm)
-Thunder Wave 
-Ice Beam 
-Softboiled
-Aroma Theraphy

Team support, CSmence counter, and being annoying.

Any tips would be great.

*@ Serpentious:* Hahahahahha, just bring out a strong physical sweeper and you'll scare any Blissey away.


----------



## Countach (May 19, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anybody want to rate my new team...well not entirely new.
> 
> Infernape @ Life Orb
> EVs: 6 HP, 252 ATK, 252 SPD (Naive)
> ...



good team but u can only use one of the same items, so only one pokemon can have leftovers, and only one can have life orb


----------



## J c (May 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> good team but u can only use one of the same items, so only one pokemon can have leftovers, and only one can have life orb



Clone glitch in Emerald.


----------



## BREON (May 19, 2007)

*@Duy Nguyen:* BTW I was battling you, but I was at serp's house so he was talking and my team aren't naturally lv.100 they're like 50s (cept quaza), I've been tryin to build up Scizor and Snealel so I can catch my Regigigas.


----------



## BREON (May 19, 2007)

What is the Emerald clone glitch.


----------



## J c (May 19, 2007)

Or so I've heard..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> good team but u can only use one of the same items, so only one pokemon can have leftovers, and only one can have life orb



Who said I can only use one?

According to the NF tournament they ban the use of duplicate items because they wanted "variety", which to me sounds dumb cause if they can't use Leftovers here comes Shell Bell and other commonly used Berries. But hey I'm not complaining I'm participating in the tournament I gotta abide by their rules. If you play with a majority of the people online trust me...everyone is sporting Leftovers unless they have a different set plan in mind.

Leftovers can be obtained off wild Munchlaxs. But yea, I didn't have to do that my friend had a bunch of Leftovers I'm guessing he cloned them and I took his Life Orb too since he's not using it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2007)

BTW, I don't really see the potential for Life Orb as it takes away your health when you hit, so if you keep hitting, you'll slowly lose heath. Sure it's deadly with a DD + Life Orb combo since you can pretty much sweep any team like that, but if you slowly lose health in the process, it could be quite disastrous...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Hey Duy, is CBKing still able to be played competitively?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2007)

*@ Yoshitsune:* Yea the Life Orb just kills you off slowly, but it helps a lot. Imagine you having to setup DDs or whatevers. You know you can sweep the team with 3 DDs but say you can sweep the team with 2 DD while holding a Life Orb. Having one more free turn means you can sweep one more Pokemon, save yourself a heck load life from taking a hit and DDing up which in return would just mean the same damage you get from using Life Orb but not all in an instant.

*@ Ninja Prinny:* Shoot, I don't think CBKing ain't ever gonna stop being a beast seriously. That thing I'm sure can still sweep teams right off the bat if they're not prepared. Seeing that it's so rare to see people have CBKing nowadays you can just surprise a bunch of people with it's damn beastly HP and ATK stat, while boasting a STAB Giga Impact, I'm damn sure it still poses a threat in the competetive play.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> BTW, I don't really see the potential for Life Orb as it takes away your health when you hit, so if you keep hitting, you'll slowly lose heath. Sure it's deadly with a DD + Life Orb combo since you can pretty much sweep any team like that, but if you slowly lose health in the process, it could be quite disastrous...



You use it for fragile pokes that do alot of dmg and are fast and have a wide variety of attack thus negating the choise items but are sure to die with 1 hit cause of their low defences and HP , pokemon like jolteon or starmie.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You use it for fragile pokes that do alot of dmg and are fast and have a wide variety of attack thus negating the choise items but are sure to die with 1 hit cause of their low defences and HP , pokemon like jolteon or starmie.



I never use items; I've yet to grasp the strategy of them... They don't even 'appear' on the Pokemon! (Enraged to learn the 'Pink Bow' item did not actually dress up my Snubel in Pokemon Silver)


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I never use items; I've yet to grasp the strategy of them... They don't even 'appear' on the Pokemon! (Enraged to learn the 'Pink Bow' item did not actually dress up my Snubel in Pokemon Silver)



Depending on the item, you may not even notice the difference (Nevermeltice, Hard Stone, etc.), even though there is one.  However, for Lum Berry (heals you of one status effect), Focus Sash (prevents KO once), and Leftovers (I'm sure we know this one), they can play a vital role in battle.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2007)

leftovers and focus sash ftw!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

I need a good pkmn team rating, working on a team i'll use for wifi.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Nidoqueen*
Brick Break
Toxic Spikes
Stone Edge
Flatter

*Shiftry*
Torment
Leaf Storm
Nasty Plot
Silver Wind

*Bronzong*
Hypnosis
Dream Eater
Future Sight
Iron Defense

*Lucario*
Cross Chop
Force Palm
Swords Dance
Toxic

*Clefable*
Thunderbolt
Calm Mind
Moonlight
Healing Wish

*Skarmory*
Roost
Agility
Night Slash
Brave Bird



Suggestions?


----------



## Lazybook (May 19, 2007)

K me2


*Spoiler*: __ 




Electivre

Ice Punch
Thunderbolt
Thunder Wave
Grass Knot


Milotic

Surf
Ice Beam
Light Screen
Recover

Lucario 

Dark Pulse
Blaze Kick
Aura Sphere
Extremespeed

Snorlax

Curse
Rest
Earthquake
Return

Umbreon 

Wish
Baton Pass
Mean Look
Toxic


Charizard

Flamethrower
Sunny Day
Solar Beam
Earthquake




Needs lots of fixes & suggestions


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> I need a good pkmn team rating, working on a team i'll use for wifi.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Your whole team is kinda...meh. I'll adress the main issues of it. 

Lukario: i assume you'll give it attack Evs and nature since you want it to use physical moves , it should know close combat earthquake SD and extreemspeed. 

Nidoqueen: Superpower instead of Brick break and sludge bomb instead of flatter.

Bronzong: Repace future sight with calm mind  and iron defence with psychic.

And i don't get why anyone would use clafable (at all) or Skarmory as a sweeper so  i can't offer much adivce on them.

@shinji: I think i adressed most of your pokes already when you asked before...but since i see you changed charizard into a special sweeper i'll adress that. Teach him air slash flamethrower dragon pulse and roost. Or if you really want him to do solarbeam then go with flamethrower sunnyday/beam and air slash.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Your whole team is kinda...meh. I'll adress the main issues of it.
> 
> Lukario: i assume you'll give it attack Evs and nature since you want it to use physical moves , it should know close combat earthquake SD and extreemspeed.
> 
> ...


*Clefable*= I use her as a Special sweeper and a Nurse for the next pkmn. (Healing Whish, Probably for Bronzong)

*Skarmory*= Kind of a Sweeper but used in a last resort, and mostly used for critical hits and dodging attacks. (Forgot to add Double Team.)

Your other Suggestion i'll consider in the future.


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Well, Clefable you could use as an anti-Blissey, since the only attack Blissey has that can harm it is Seismic Toss.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

Guess I'll post my current team,which I may be changing around.

Swampert @ Leftovers Adamant 252 Attack 252 Hp 4 Def. 
Substitute
Focus punch
Avalanche
Stealth rock
Still experimenting with this move set might change a few things.

Infernape @ Life Orb Adamant 252 Attack 252 Speed 4 hp
Blaze kick
Mach punch
Rock slide/Stone edge
Close Combat
Pretty weird set up but it's surprisingly effective..

Sceptile @ Life orb Modest 252 S.Attack 252 Speed 4 S.Def.
Dragon Pulse
Giga drain
Focus Blast
Quick Attack
I'm thinking of training another one,after seeing how they powered up Leaf Blade to 90 damage...

Dugtrio @ Cband Jolly 252 attack 252 speed 4 HP
EQuake
Rockslide/Stone edge
Sucker Punch
Aerial Ace
He's somewhat of an outdated Sweeper,but hasn't failed me ye....much...

Salamence @ CSpecs Modest 252 S.Atttack 252 Speed 4 Hp
Draco Meteor
Hydro Pump
Flamethrower
Dragon pulse/Crunch

And my last poke is always switched so I don't have a permanent one.
I'm still in the process of building up a few tanks.Any suggestion?


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

Shinji said:


> K me2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I can see that it does.
Most of your poke's don't support, mostly damaging attacks.i'm going to do the ones that need repair badly.

*Milotic*= I see what your going at, i say use a starmie instead of your milotic.

*Charizard*= Every Flying type has to have 
Roost. Solarbeam to Roost, Sunny Day to Heat Wave, EQ to Belly Drum, & Flame Thrower to Dragon Rush .


*Electivire*= This One has alot of potential.
Switch Ice Punch for Cross chop, and Thunder wave for Rockslide.


----------



## Kameil (May 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Guess I'll post my current team,which I may be changing around.
> 
> Swampert @ Leftovers Adamant 252 Attack 252 Hp 4 Def.
> Substitute
> ...



Swampert's focus punch just needs to go replace it with Hammer arm....


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Nmeh, I really need to start training my team...


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

*Skeets*: A good tank, i say snorlax and maybe a Blaziken.


----------



## Biscuits (May 19, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> *Skeets*: A good tank, i say snorlax and maybe a Blaziken.



Blaziken a Tank? 
Are you thinking of another pokemon,perhaps?


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Blaziken a Tank?
> Are you thinking of another pokemon,perhaps?


Sorry, my poke info's abit rusty, i think a Tyranitar will be useful + DragonDance.


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> *Charizard*= Every Flying type has to have
> Roost. Solarbeam to Roost, Sunny Day to Heat Wave, EQ to Belly Drum, & Flame Thrower to Dragon Rush .



Problem is that Roost isn't much of a common TM, is it?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> *Charizard*= Every Flying type has to have
> Roost. Solarbeam to Roost, Sunny Day to Heat Wave, EQ to Belly Drum, & Flame Thrower to Dragon Rush .




Doesn't Roost make you susceptible to ground type attacks for 1 turn?


----------



## Floatin (May 19, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> I need a good pkmn team rating, working on a team i'll use for wifi.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nidoqueen is ok. Decent(reasonable) type coverage.

Ummm... Shiftry with no sunny day? Or even any pokemon with sunny day and you're running Shiftry? ok... Torment won't get any (useful)use either. Weird setup though. I guess it kinda works.

Bronzong is pretty bad, too. Future Sight is a free turn for the opponent. No need for Iron Defense, as his defense is already pretty beasting. Hypnosis is ok, but Dream Eater isn't. Make room for Toxic, Gyro Ball, Protect, Psychic, or Calm Mind.

Lucario setup is really bad. He's a sweeper. Toxic is basically useless on him. Plus, you have two fighting moves. They're also both inferior to Close Combat. I assume you're running physical on this, so he actually gets a lot of options.
Suggested moveset - Swords Dance, Close Combat, Earthquake/Rock Slide/Extreme Speed/Shadow Claw.

Clefable's your best setup here. But replace healing wish or moonlight with Thunderbolt. Bolt-Beam is a Clefable staple.

Skarmory is a tank, no where near a sweeper. Rest/Roost, Spikes, Roar/Whirlwind, Aerial Ace/Drill Peck/Steel Wing.

:\



Shinji said:


> K me2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Milotic, Curselax, Umbreon, Charizard, and Electrive look beast. Just one thing. 

If you want, throw SD on Lucario and change Dark Pulse with Shadow Claw if you're all physical. If it's mixed, well then... I really don't know a mixed Lucario setup. I guess that works out, but change Aura Sphere with CC anyways.



Masaki said:


> Well, Clefable you could use as an anti-Blissey, since the only attack Blissey has that can harm it is Seismic Toss.



Clefable is a special attacker. Blissey is a special tank. Go figure.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Problem is that Roost isn't much of a common TM, is it?


Thats why you always have to have a friend that deals in TM's.

*Prinny*= Doesn't say that on Serebii.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2007)

Would this be a good moveset for a Crobat
Cross Poison/Fly
Toxic
Confuse Ray
Protect

@Jess-Kun: I could be wrong on that assumption, I was told that by someone. I wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## Floatin (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would this be a good moveset for a Crobat
> Cross Poison/Fly
> Toxic
> Confuse Ray
> Protect



Actually looks good to me. I think fly would be the better choice though. If you have spikes or rocks down, you can force some switches easily.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would this be a good moveset for a Crobat
> Cross Poison/Fly
> Toxic
> Confuse Ray
> Protect


Well i would use Crobat as a Pyshical Sweeper.
Airslash/AerialAce/X-scissor
U-turn/Roost/Whirlwind
Double Team
Brave Bird


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2007)

Floatin said:


> Clefable is a special attacker. Blissey is a special tank. Go figure.



A special tank?  I have never seen a Blissey used for anything but stalling.


----------



## Sasugay (May 19, 2007)

I'm still trying to do the Mew glitch. But no I have the ability to do it. I got him but I accidentally did something wrong so I have to restart....alot.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 19, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I'm still trying to do the Mew glitch. But no I have the ability to do it. I got him but I accidentally did something wrong so I have to restart....alot.



Mew glich in red? I thought it only worked in japanese games.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Are there any rules against using Destiny's Bond?


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

No, I have a lvl 100 Mew right now. I retarted my game early today and stopped playing after I beat brock. A couple hours ago I resumed my save and did the Mew glitch. I could tell you exactly how to do it if ya'd like.


----------



## cereal121 (May 20, 2007)

nahh they never bothered fixing it (lazy bastards)


----------



## Biscuits (May 20, 2007)

You can do the Mew Glitch in FRLG?


----------



## Floatin (May 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> A special tank?  I have never seen a Blissey used for anything but stalling.



Your... arguement(?) is so bizarre that I don't know how to respond. A tank's purpose is pretty much stalling. Blissey has 135 s.def. What else can Blissey do in OU besides that >.>



Mecha Wolf said:


> Are there any rules against using Destiny's Bond?



Not at all.


----------



## Jazz (May 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> You can do the Mew Glitch in FRLG?



I'm pretty sure you can.


----------



## cereal121 (May 20, 2007)

ummm k i kno mew was an event pokemon and all but the glitch was never complettly resolved from the originals or firered leafgreen


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

Floatin said:


> Your... arguement(?) is so bizarre that I don't know how to respond. A tank's purpose is pretty much stalling. Blissey has 135 s.def. What else can Blissey do in OU besides that >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.



Ah shit, I just confused the WoW term tank with the Pokemon term tank :sweat

Either way, Clefable can't be poisoned or Paralyzed by Blissey.


----------



## Biscuits (May 20, 2007)

What's the Glitch?


----------



## cereal121 (May 20, 2007)

well its kinda hard to explain


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

The glitch was fixed in FR and LG I'm almost certain. But here i goes.
(You have to have cleared the nugget bridge and have a pokemon with Growl and an Abra)
1. above the nugget bridge to the left there's a trainer in grass, make it to where you are one step north before you'd fight him
2. Go down one step and immediately press start before you fight him.
3. Teleport with Abra.
4. Go to any trainer (Preferably the first trainer in misty's gym) and on the last pokemon they send out, use Growl 6 times on them.
5. Go up Nugget bridge and the start menu will appear.
6. Press B and ONLY B
7. You will engage in a battle with Mew
8. Catch him
9. Put him in front of your team and fight a pokemon, switch the Mew with another pokemon and kill the wild one.
10. Make sure the pokemon gives you less than 54 exp. ( I recommend fighting weedles or caterpies Metapods or kakunas)
11. sit back as it says the words "Mew leveled up to 100" or something like that. Then you can beat Misty (Love her) with a lvl 100 Mew.


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

If I wasn't clear enough my apologies and this will clear it up if ya didn't get some of it.
What a Protoss Mothership can do


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> If I wasn't clear enough my apologies and this will clear it up if ya didn't get some of it.
> THAT'S it



After seeing this video, I watched Pokemon glitches on youtube for the following hour.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 20, 2007)

^ Same Here.
Stealing emarald battle tower pokemon glitch sounds interesting.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

Edit: It's really nice to see everyone hoppin on the competitive battle scene here, makes Pokemon hell of a lot funner.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

You mean battle factory.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> You mean battle factory.


Yeah thats it, i never played emarald.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Edit: It's really nice to see everyone hoppin on the competitive battle scene here, makes Pokemon hell of a lot funner.




I actually think it's quite the opposite. It makes people try harder to get a competitive team, ie, one of the staples in OU ranks, so most of the time, the times become less of favorite Pokemon and more of staple overused ones. Not so much fun, but more rudimentary battling.

Winning is what's fun though


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I actually think it's quite the opposite. It makes people try harder to get a competitive team, ie, one of the staples in OU ranks, so most of the time, the times become less of favorite Pokemon and more of staple overused ones. Not so much fun, but more rudimentary battling.
> 
> Winning is what's fun though



It's winning if you have a good team. But I guess losing keeps you try harder.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2007)

^You can still use your favorites it's not like you can't win without using OUs. I'm assuming this because maybe this is why people still use Dragonite, Charizard, etc. Salamence and Garchomp is arguably a lot better than Dragonite and there are better Fire Pokemon out there like Infernape or Blaziken. 

If you played a lot of fighting games you'll know what I mean. Last year at SBO (Japan's biggest fighting game tournament) Kuroda and Hayao made it to  semi-finals in 3rd Strike using Q and Hugo. Both are VERY low on the tier list with Q being the 3rd worse character in the whole cast. If the character ain't shit worthless like Sean in 3s they are competable. With understanding of the game you can do very well, but since Pokemon has a HUGE selection of Pokemon to choose from (493?) the shit worthless cast is much larger than a 17 character selection in 3s.

So yea, Quagsire and Charizard both low tiered Pokemon can beat Metagross a super high tier Pokemon with one of the highest physical sweeping abilities in the game. Same with Kuroda and Hayao owning it up with Q and Hugo. You have no idea how hard it is for Q to fight against characters like Yun, Chun-Li, and Ken which are the top three characters in the game and the most overused characters to boot.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^You can still use your favorites it's not like you can't win without using OUs. I'm assuming this because maybe this is why people still use Dragonite, Charizard, etc. Salamence and Garchomp is arguably a lot better than Dragonite and there are better Fire Pokemon out there like Infernape or Blaziken.
> 
> If you played a lot of fighting games you'll know what I mean. Last year at SBO (Japan's biggest fighting game tournament) Kuroda and Hayao made it to  semi-finals in 3rd Strike using Q and Hugo. Both are VERY low on the tier list with Q being the 3rd worse character in the whole cast. If the character ain't shit worthless like Sean in 3s they are competable. With understanding of the game you can do very well, but since Pokemon has a HUGE selection of Pokemon to choose from (493?) the shit worthless cast is much larger than a 17 character selection in 3s.
> 
> So yea, Quagsire and Charizard both low tiered Pokemon can beat Metagross a super high tier Pokemon with one of the highest physical sweeping abilities in the game. Same with Kuroda and Hayao owning it up with Q and Hugo. You have no idea how hard it is for Q to fight against characters like Yun, Chun-Li, and Ken which are the top three characters in the game and the most overused characters to boot.



Quote for truth


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

^I have no idea who Kuroda is or what SBO is, but I get your point.

I won a local SSBM tourney last year using Ness, so I know the feeling of having my Lanturn kill a DDed Salamence. It tastes so sweet.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So yea, Quagsire and Charizard both low tiered Pokemon can beat Metagross a super high tier Pokemon with one of the highest physical sweeping abilities in the game. Same with Kuroda and Hayao owning it up with Q and Hugo. You have no idea how hard it is for Q to fight against characters like Yun, Chun-Li, and Ken which are the top three characters in the game and the most overused characters to boot.




Well...this doesn't make much sence to me. I mean metagross has a type handicap over both of these pokemon so ofcourse it's gonna lose but that doesn't mean much about the winning quagsire.  Unlike the fighting game where the player's skill with the "weaker" character makes the differnece here the game mechanics provide the win thus quagsire didn't earn something any other water/ground pokemon able to learn quake doesn't already have.

 In a way quagsire wins the same way Ken wins - cause the game is made so that Ken will win over Ryu (random example don't kill me i don't know shit about SF XD) - so i wouldn't be proud of any such win. I would view it as mandatory and would be embaressed by any less resault.

 Now if the quagsire beats a grass poke that would be of equal importance as the fighting example you gave but that's never gonna happen if the users of both pokemon are of equal mental capacity and know pretty much the same about pokemon in general .


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2007)

All I have to do is finish one more paper and I can start battling. I think I'm going to work on my team of favorites first, then I'll start on my competitive.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2007)

^Ah let me clarify then. Both game has a mechanic that can turn a tide of the battle. Pokemon is all about status ailments, critical hits, set ups, and typing. It would be obvious for someone to have a Pokemon that can do a considerable amount of damage to another Pokemon which is where the game leads around a big switching game and to some extent psychic switches.  Psychic switching can result to some very horrific outcomes to you but for the huge risk it has a huge reward that can turn the tide of the battle instantly.

In 3s there is the Parry system. You can look up the parry system yourself, but in 3s it is a VERY risky option to take, but it can turn the tide of the battle cause you can retaliate with a big fat combo and gain ground through a knockdown. Hayao raped loads of Yun's by taking heavy risks to gain big damage and Kuroda is just damn patient and smart.

Pokemon is not 1v1, it is a whole team effort. By using the mechanics of the game allowing you have multiple Pokemons to counter a variety of others you can manipulate and turn tides of battles. Also by using the super effective capabilities of moves you can again manipulate team structures and force switches. You're pretty stupid if you're sending out or staying in with Alakazam vs. TTar or sending in Snorlax to fight a TTar.

Also popping in a load of favorites ain't gonna let you win due to team composition. Hell if I could I could put in a team of favorites I would do something like Charizard, Typhlosion, Crobat, Weavile, Absol, and Tyranitar. A team like that is worth shit cause they all share similar weakness and etc.

Edit: *@ mystictrunks:* Do you want to battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Ah let me clarify then. Both game has a mechanic that can turn a tide of the battle. Pokemon is all about status ailments, critical hits, set ups, and typing. It would be obvious for someone to have a Pokemon that can do a considerable amount of damage to another Pokemon which is where the game leads around a big switching game and to some extent psychic switches.  Psychic switching can result to some very horrific outcomes to you but for the huge risk it has a huge reward that can turn the tide of the battle instantly.
> 
> In 3s there is the Parry system. You can look up the parry system yourself, but in 3s it is a VERY risky option to take, but it can turn the tide of the battle cause you can retaliate with a big fat combo and gain ground through a knockdown. Hayao raped loads of Yun's by taking heavy risks to gain big damage and Kuroda is just damn patient and smart.
> 
> Pokemon is not 1v1, it is a whole team effort. By using the mechanics of the game allowing you have multiple Pokemons to counter a variety of others you can manipulate and turn tides of battles. Also by using the super effective capabilities of moves you can again manipulate team structures and force switches. You're pretty stupid if you're sending out or staying in with Alakazam vs. TTar or sending in Snorlax to fight a TTar.



Ok i think i understand better about the whole fighting game turney thing...all i got to say is just 1 thing...if my alakazam knows focus blast there's about 70% chance i'm not stupid if i leave him to fight Mr Ttar .

And yeah it's a whole team effort but above you stated it as if it were 1v1 and not a balanced team effort to manage that the opponent will be forced to face your Charizard with his Metagross which indeed is something damn worthy .


----------



## Floatin (May 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> all i got to say is just 1 thing...if my alakazam knows focus blast there's about 70% chance i'm not stupid if i leave him to fight Mr Ttar .



I'm likin' those odds.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Speaking of alakazm, does anyone have a good moveset for him, he was a beast in 3rd gen but now I have to sort out his 4th gen moceset, damn you GF .


----------



## Dreikoo (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Speaking of alakazm, does anyone have a good moveset for him, he was a beast in 3rd gen but now I have to sort out his 4th gen moceset, damn you GF .



Psychic energy ball focus blast and shadow ball/calm mind is a solid setup.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Thanks, I will try it out.

Does Alakazim learn calm mind by level up, I forgot.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

dreik we have thesame set for kazam X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> dreik we have thesame set for kazam X_D



Great minds think alike  .


@aragon: Yeah he does.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Kewl, I will sort his moveset now.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Thanks, I will try it out.
> 
> Does Alakazim learn calm mind by level up, I forgot.



Level 36, I believe.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Moveset is done.

Anyone want to battle.


----------



## TenshiOni (May 20, 2007)

Calm Mind isn't exactly ideal for Kazam though due to his horrible defenses.

You'd only be able to pull it off if you're forcing a switch which is rather rare with Kazam in the OU game.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 20, 2007)

Once Diamond/Pearl come to Europe, will you be able to trade with let's say American Diamond/Pearls?


----------



## TenshiOni (May 20, 2007)

^Yup. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

^ yes, u can trade with in international versions


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

So, no one wants to battle .


----------



## Jazz (May 20, 2007)

^ I guess it's too early


----------



## Kameil (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> So, no one wants to battle .



I'd love to yet Im training my Shiny Nidoqueen at the moment....


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

So, when can you, after you trained your nidiqueen.


----------



## Kameil (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> So, when can you, after you trained your nidiqueen.



Well aren't you eager? I guess later on hope something doesn't come up at least...


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

I am, I need to battle with somone .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

Silent storm, ill battle if u want x_D


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Yes thanks.

lv 100 6 on 6 no legendaries. 

My microphone will be turned off.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

ok b there in 5, just gonna exit the mines


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I am hosting.

FC is in my sig.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

arnt OHKO moves banned oO


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

No that I remember.

It missed twice anyways, also, I forgot to replace it.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Dman, I did not know my garchomp was that tough o0.

Nearly KO'ed your pokemon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

lol aerodactyl ftw XD

edit: great game! xD damn that blissey XD


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Good match.

Know I know what I need to improve on.

If I hadn't had used that calm mind, I could have beaten aerodactyl.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm, you up for a match with me also?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Ok lets do it.

But hold on for one minute, I need to add somthing.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Oki lets do it.



Ok, meet you in the lobby in like 2 minutes.

EDIT: In standby now.


----------



## Jazz (May 20, 2007)

How do online matches go? Like what happens? I =s it just like a normal battle, or do you set stats and such?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

@mecha - 6 on 6 lv 100 no legendaries.

My microphone will be turned off.

@J - Online matches are like normal battles, but slower at times XD.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> @mecha - 6 on 6 lv 100 no legendaries.
> 
> My microphone will be turned off.
> 
> @J - Online matches are like normal battles, but slower at times XD.



That's fine.

CRAP, damnit, pressed the wrong button. rematch please.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

You gave up, why.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> You gave up, why.



Sorry, I pressed the wrong button, let's do it again.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Ok, lets do it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

anyone wanna battle?

3 pkm, no legends


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Good game.

I lost twice, I am hopeless -_-.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

hey silent, wanna battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Good game.
> 
> I lost twice, I am hopeless -_-.



GG. Not hopeless, I think you got a pretty good team. I just got a lucky hit on your Blissey. Does it know Softboiled? Cause I didn't see it using it.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG. Not hopeless, I think you got a pretty good team. I just got a lucky hit on your Blissey. Does it know Softboiled? Cause I didn't see it using it.



I was going to use it until weavil KO'ed me with ice punch.

@Shion - I need to sort out my team's moveset because they were incomplete.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I was going top use it until weavil KO'ed me with ice punch.
> 
> @Shion - I need to sort out my team's moveset because they were incomplete.



so are mine.....

my pkm arent even READY

i added you' ok?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I was going to use it until weavil KO'ed me with ice punch.
> 
> @Shion - I need to sort out my team's moveset because they were incomplete.



Ah, that's what I thought. And in case you're curious, my last Pokemon was Garchomp.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

wait wait, I am playing my emerald now so I can't right this minute.



> Ah, that's what I thought. And in case you're curious, my last Pokemon was Garchomp.



I probably would have lost them anyways.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

I'll fight if you want Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

ok^...

3 pkm.
no legends.
i added u


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok^...
> 
> 3 pkm.
> no legends.
> i added u



Ok, 3 pokemon it is.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

im in the lobby.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Oh yeah and I was not holding any items -_-.

I have wised up now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Kinda unlucky to run into my Jolteon that I just taught Shadow Ball to. But you have a good team Shion, just bad matchup against me.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I have sorted out my teams moveset and hold items.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 20, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Speaking of alakazm, does anyone have a good moveset for him, he was a beast in 3rd gen but now I have to sort out his 4th gen moceset, damn you GF .


I'll help you out. 


Focus Blast
Psycho Cut
CalmMind/FutureSight
Recover/LightScreen

Thats the best you can get with Ala.
If you have any other move set's you need help with just ask.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> I'll help you out.
> 
> 
> Focus Blast
> ...



Why would you put Psycho Cut on Alakazam? His Attack sucks and Psycho Cut is physical.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> I'll help you out.
> 
> 
> Focus Blast
> ...



Well, I have already sorted out the moveset for him.

But thanks anyways.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2007)

Might be confusing it for Psychic. Either that or Psycho Boost.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 20, 2007)

I was wondering how do you get Ice Punch on a Weavile. Is it an egg move or part of its movepool?


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

It's an egg move.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

> No you suck......


^ huh? >.>


----------



## Kameil (May 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ huh? >.>



Well Alakazam is a good pokemon.....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

not with psycho cut 8P


----------



## Kameil (May 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> not with psycho cut 8P



*Feels like a dumbass and recalls the atk* Oh how true....:sweat


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

Ok, before I start training this Porygon, I want to know if it's any good.

Level 1
Rash Nature
Ability: Trace
HP: 12
Atk: 6
Def: 6
Satk: 6
Sdef: 5
Spe: 5

Also, I don't understand the IV calculator at all.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 20, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Why would you put Psycho Cut on Alakazam? His Attack sucks and Psycho Cut is physical.


My Mistake, replace that with Psychic then.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ok, before I start training this Porygon, I want to know if it's any good.
> 
> Level 1
> Rash Nature
> ...



Level the pokemon using the daycare center up to 20 first then calculate and then turn off the game without saving


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Level the pokemon using the daycare center up to 20 first then calculate and then turn off the game without saving



Or if you have 20 rare candies with you, you can use those too. Just make sure you don't save.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

IV aside, comments on the ability and nature?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2007)

*@ Rainstorm:* Ice Punch is learned through breeding like stated above. The best way on how I did it was catch a Smeargle, then grab a Ratatta with Pursuit and Medicham with Ice Punch. Then I removed all of the attacks on Ratatta and Medicham leaving only Pursuit and Ice Punch only. Now I go fight Dittos let it copy myself and send out Smeargle to sketch the moves. Now I just breed the male Smeargle onto Sneasel and you get both Pursuit and Ice Punch.

*@ Masaski:* You can't tell how good it is until it's around level 50 or so. The best way is to go online and battle someone on a 100 singles. Now you can check its stat better and you can put it in the IV calculator to figure it out. Make sure you keep track of all the EVs as well. 

Edit: You might want to reconsider a new Porygon. Porygon needs to be Modest.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Rainstorm:* Ice Punch is learned through breeding like stated above. The best way on how I did it was catch a Smeargle, then grab a Ratatta with Pursuit and Medicham with Ice Punch. Then I removed all of the attacks on Ratatta and Medicham leaving only Pursuit and Ice Punch only. Now I go fight Dittos let it copy myself and send out Smeargle to sketch the moves. Now I just breed the male Smeargle onto Sneasel and you get both Pursuit and Ice Punch.



Thanks. Question. What's the best ability for Sneasel?

Edit: Nvm. Weavile gets Pressure either way.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

anyone wanna battle?

3 pkm, no lgnds


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

hmm, why not six pokemon.


----------

